# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori



## Sasori (Feb 18, 2008)

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Group Listing & Information

2AM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names:* One Day (Them and 2PM)
*Style: *Pop Ballads, Realistic MVs.
*Members:* (Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *Just about every song they do is a ballad.  Also, every member has a very distinct personality and are often very involved in variety.  Each member also comes equipped with a hard set of six-pack abs every time they serenade you.
*DEALBREAKER:* EVERY song is a ballad.  .

*2PM (JYP)*
*Pronounced*: Like it looks
*Other Names: *One Day (Them and 2AM)
*Style: *R&B, Pop,  acrobats within choreographed dancing, rap
*Members:* , , , , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them: *A few of the members do quite well in Variety, while all of them train in acrobats.  Much of their earlier stuff is well preferred by us in this thread, and we will often recommend their earlier songs.  
*DEALBREAKER:* Loss of former leader Jaebum, and lack of overall improvement in vocals (sans Junsu, their lead).

*2NE1 (YG)*
*Pronouced: *To Anyone, Twenty One (less emphasis on the -ty)
* Other Names: *May be referred to as YG Ladies.
* Style: *Rap, R&B, Hip-hop, Reggae.  High Fashion often used in MVs.
* Members: *(Leader), , , (Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* Probably one of the most overall talented girl groups there is at the moment, and the only one offering their great mixture of certain genres. 
* DEALBREAKER: *Overuse of autotune in latest songs.


*4MINUTE (CUBE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, Rap
* Members: *JiHyun(Leader), Jiyoon, Gayoon, Hyuna, SoHyun(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* 
* DEALBREAKER:
* 

 *AFTER SCHOOL (PLEDIS)*
*Pronouced: *Like It looks.
*   Other Names:
  Style: *Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
*   Members:* Gahee(Leader), UEE, Juyeon, Jung Ah, Bekah, Nana, Raina, Lizzy(Maknae)
*What You'll Like About Them:* This group constantly adds new members, and tends to always have a high energy dance to accompany their songs.  
*   DEALBREAKER:* Constant member changing takes a feeling of familiarity away from the group.

 *BEAST (CUBE)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks
*   Other Names:* B2ST
*   Style: *Heavy choreography, theatrical MVs, Rap
*   Members:* Doojoon(Leader), Hyunseung, Yoseob, Kikwang, Junhyun, Dongwoon(Maknae)
*What You'll Love About Them:* These guys entered the biz knowin how to dance.  Very talented in all areas, and has a very good distribution of lines and parts in all songs.
*   DEALBREAKER: *Doojoon is just TOO sexy.
​
*BIG BANG (YG)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names:
Style:* Rap, R&B, Hip-hop
* Members:* G-Dragon(Leader), TOP, Daesung, Taeyang, Seungri(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* These guys are all well known for their own individual talents despite how big their group name has gotten.  
* DEALBREAKER:* Ridiculously lengthy time between promotions. 

*BROWN EYED GIRLS (NN)*
*Pronouced:* Like It Looks
* Other Names: *BEG
* Style:* Pop, techno, Rap
* Members:* Jea(Leader), Miryo, Narsha, Ga-in(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Quite the opposite of all these groups with 20 year old members, the girls in BEG are almost all approaching their 30s!  However, with age comes growth.  Jea, Narsha, and Ga-in are all excellent vocalists, along with Miryo who is quite possibly the most talented female idol group rapper.
* DEALBREAKER: *


*CHOSHINSUNG (CCM)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names: Supernova
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 

*CN BLUE (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* C-N Blue
* Other Names:
Style: *Indie rock, some rap.
* Members:* Yongwha(Leader), Minhyuk, Jonghyun, Jungshin
* What You'll Love About Them:* TThese guys aren't picking up instruments for the hell of a show, they actually know how to play them!  Though they are considered a K-pop group, they don't exactly play pop music though their albums can be enjoyed by the masses.
* DEALBREAKER:* Much attention only goes to their leader, Yonghwa.  Also, he sucks.


*CO ED SCHOOL (CCM)*
*Pronouced: *Like it looks*
Other Names:
Style: *Female vocals, Male rappers.*
Members:
What You'll Love About Them: *Fairly new group, with interesting choreography and interesting songs.
* DEALBREAKER:* They've been around for like, 5 minutes and have 3 or 4 scandals to their name.  Ouch.


*DONG BANG SHIN KI (SM)*
*Pronouced: *No one uses their full name.  Don't worry about it. 
* Other Names: *DBSK, Tohoshinki(JP), TVXQ, JYJ(Jaejoong, Yoochun, Junsu), Homin(Yunho, Changmin)
* Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Yunho(U-know)(Leader), Jusnu(Xiah), Jaejoong(Hero), Yoochun(Mickey), Changmin(Max)(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Easily the most successful boyband from Korea, DBSK offers five members with amazing skills.  They also have had an excellent run in Japan, releasing original songs there as well.
* DEALBREAKER:* They have recently had a feud with their entertainment company, and have split into groups JYJ (those who have broken away from the company) and Homin (fan-dubbed name for those who stayed.)


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

**

*F(X) (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Effex
* Other Names: 
Style:* Pop, techno, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members:* Victoria(Leader), Amber, Luna, Sulli, Krystal(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* One of the youngest groups to debut  recently, four out of five girls are 18 and under.  Each girl comes  with a unique voice, and well tuned dance skills.
* DEALBREAKER: *Recently, tomboy rapper Amber has gone MIA from their activities.  

*F. CUZ (-)*
*Pronouced:* I'm not even sure.  Apparently it's said like "fuckahz".
* Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 
*FT ISLAND (F&C)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Rock
* Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:* Hongki is an attention sucker, even more than Yonghwa.

*GIRL'S DAY (-)*
*Pronouced:
Other Names:
Style:
Members:
What You'll Love About Them:
DEALBREAKER:
* 

*INFINITE (WL)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, heavy choreography, some rap.
* Members: *Soongyu(Leader), Hoya, Sungyeol, Dongwoo, L, Woohyun, Sungjong(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* Newest and probably my favorite next to Beast.  Flawless choreographed dancing.
* DEALBREAKER:* Unsure about vocals for all members, most of the lyrics are sung by Soongyu and Woohyun.


*KARA (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Car-uh
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Jpop, very little rap
* Members: *Gyuri(Leader), Seungyeon, Nicole, Hara, Jiyoung(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them:* These are the girls none other than the five fucking best, who I must say exude goddess-level confidence in whatever they do.  Their songs don't stray far from pop, and even their Korean songs have a very J-pop sound to them. 
* DEALBREAKER:* It's hard to picture them outside the "sweet girl" concept.

*MBLAQ (J-TUNE)*
*Pronouced:* M-Black
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, acrobats, choreography
* Members: *Seungho(Leader), Thunder, Lee Joon, G.O., Mir(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Despite their somewhat beast idol image, these five guys are quite funny and can have some "aw" moments. 
* DEALBREAKER:* Can have some very awkward dance performances.

*MISS A (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, choreography, very little rap.
* Members: *Fei, Min, Jia, Suzy(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *So far Miss A has left a pretty good impression as a group, showing large amounts of professionalism in their performance (Min recently lost a shoe in Breathe and did half the performance partially barefoot!)
* DEALBREAKER: *The future is imminent, JYP will probably milk them dry of SOMETHING.

*NINE MUSES (SE)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, a bit of rap, model-esque choreo
* Members: *Ryu Sera, Park Minha (Maknae), Violet, Lee Hyun Joo, Kim Rana (Leader), Lee Hyemin, Binnie, Pyo Hyemi, Moon Hyunah, Jung Jaekyung
* What You'll Love About Them: *Their personalities are amazing, they will make you laugh when you watch their shows. They are attractive. And they can sing contrary to popular belief.
* DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten of them.

*RAINBOW (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, a little rap.
* Members: *Kim Jaekyung (Leader), Oh Seunga, No Eul, Jung Yoon Hye, Kim Jisook, Cho Hyunyoung (Maknae), Go Woori (Rapper)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Other than their debut single they make good songs and they are all very pretty. Oh and they have the ab dance from A.
* DEALBREAKER:* I've watched A 5 billion times and I STILL CAN'T TELL THEM APART. 

*SECRET (TS)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style: *Pop, R&B,  
* Members: *Hyosung(Leader), Ji Eun, Zinger, Sunhwa(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Even though debuting only a year ago, these girls have already established a very distinctive style to their music and dancing, which can be quite appealing in a new Kpop group.
* DEALBREAKER:* Some argue that Magic & Madonna are the same person.  I think they're just brothers.

*SHINEE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Shiny
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B, heavy choreography 
* Members: *Onew(Leader), Jonghyun, Minho, Key, Taemin(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Charisma oozes from this group every time they do their insanely intricate choreography.  Combine their amazing dancing with Onew's chocolate voice, and Jonghyun's powerhouse vocals, you get an unbeatable group.
* DEALBREAKER:* Jonghyun is taken.  Also, fans of this group have been rumored to actually attempt to bite your head off.

*SISTAR (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2008)

Well this is the Music section....

*SS501 (DSP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B 
* Members: *Hyun Joong, Jungmin, Hyungjoon, Yongsaeng, Kyujong
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:* There's really ten of them.

*SUPER JUNIOR (SM)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:* 
* Style:* Pop, Heavy Synchronized Choreography, Rap,  
* Members: *Eeteuk (Leader), Heechul, KangIn, Yesung, Eunhyuk, Donghae, Siwon, Shindong, Han Geng, Sungmin, Kibum, Ryeowook, Kyuhyun *SUPER JUNIOR M:* Henry, Zhou Mi
* What You'll Love About Them: *There's 13 of them.
* DEALBREAKER:* There's 13 of them.

*SO NYUH SHI DAE (SM)*
*Pronouced:* So Nyuh She Day
* Other Names:* SNSD, Girls' Generation(EN), Shoujo Jidai(JP)
* Style:* Pop, Synchronized Choreography, Jpop 
* Members: *Taeyeon(Leader), Jessica, Sunny, Tiffany, Hyoyeon, Yuri, Sooyoung, Yoona, Seohyun(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Nine great personalities who have the ability to cheer up a wide range of audiences.
* DEALBREAKER:* Being female and quite a many of them, there is a great bias towards the amount of attention one receives. 

*T-ARA** (CCM)*
*Pronouced:* Tiara
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, R&B, Rap, Choreography 
* Members: *Boram(Leader), Qri, Soyeon, Eunjung, Hyomin, Hwayoung, Jiyeon(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *Unlike most other groups, these girls offer a large amount of versatility in different genres and concepts.
* DEALBREAKER:  *Similar to SNSD's attention problem, and there is rumor that Jiyeon has her underage tits flying around the internet.

*TEEN TOP (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Whatever the hell you count "Clap" as
* Members: * C.A.P(Leader), Niel, Ricky, L.Joe, Chunji, Changjo(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *They're all very young
* DEALBREAKER:* They're all very young and you only hear a few of them sing

*U-KISS (-)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *Soohyun, Kevin, Kibum, Eli, Alexander, Kiseop, Dongho(Maknae)
* What You'll Love About Them: *When you put Kevin into a wig, he really looks like a girl so if you're into that kind of thing.......
* DEALBREAKER: *"Stop treating us like kids" 

*WONDER GIRLS (JYP)*
*Pronouced:* Like it looks.
* Other Names:
Style:* Pop, Retro 
* Members: *Sunye(Leader), Yoobin, Ye Eun, Sohee, Hae Lim
* What You'll Love About Them: *You've heard this name before?  Yes!  They've promoted outside of Korea and Japan!
* DEALBREAKER:* They were promoting Nobody for like, 18 months.  That's a lot of wasted time.

*ZE:A CHILD OF EMPIRE (SE)*
*Pronouced:* not sure, don't ask me where child of empire comes from.
* Other Names:
Style:* 
* Members: *
* What You'll Love About Them: *
* DEALBREAKER:* 

*Company Keys:*
SM - SM Entertainment | JYP - JYP Entertainment | YG - YG Entertainment | DSP - Daesung Entertainment | CCM - Core Contents Media | Cube - Cube Entertainment | Pledis - Pledis Entertainment | NN - Nega Network | F&C - | WL - Woolim Entertainment | J-Tune - J-Tune Entertainment | SE - Star Empire Entertainment | TS - TS Entertainment


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*What You're Looking For*

In this section I'll divide the groups and music up in order for you to find exactly what you're looking for.

*Boy Groups*

2AM
2PM
Beast
Big Bang
Supernova
CN Blue
DBSK
F. Cuz
FT Island
Infinite
MBLAQ
SHINee
SS501
Super Junior
Teen Top
U-Kiss
ZE:A

*Girl Groups*

2NE1
4Minute
After School
Brown Eyed Girls
f(x)
Girl's Day
Kara
Miss A
Nine Muses
Rainbow
Secret
Sistar
SNSD
T-ara
Wonder Girls

*Mixed Groups*

Co Ed

*Genre*

All of them are Pop, in the end, so no category for that.

*R&B*

2AM
2PM
Big Bang
SHINee
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rap*

Big Bang
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
T-ara

*Rock*

CN Blue
FT Island

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Donated Top Ten Lists*

*Top Ten Must Hear Songs*
From me, NudeShroom


Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Because of You by After School
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Falling U by T-ara
Lies by Big Bang
Clap Your Hands by 2NE1
A by Rainbow
Replay by SHINee
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Love Light by CN Blue (Yes I should despise this.  But I do think CN Blue are awesome.)

A reason why I have chosen these songs in particular is their impact on the recent years, or I think they show a great amount of talent from their particular group and what to expect from them, what you may consider a standard.

*Top Ten Dances*
From Noda. B


Change by Hyunah (of 4Minute)
Lucifer by SHINee
Gee by So Nyuh Shi Dae
Abracadabra by Brown Eyed Girls
Sorry Sorry by Super Junior
Soom by Beast
NU ABO by f(x)
A by Rainbow
Mister by Kara
Nobody by Wonder Girls

*Top Ten Group Songs*
From Hustler


Haru Haru by Big Bang
Lies by Big Bang
Neorago by Super Junior
One by Epik High
Say No by Beast
Replay by SHINee
LTI by DBSK
The Last Farewell by Big Bang
Love Love Love by FT Island
Love Light by CN Blue
*Top Ten Songs*
by Tendou Souji

*1. H.O.T - Candy*
When You Say Nothing At All
Probably one of the most recognizable K-Pop songs ever. This is the  signature song of the biggest K-Pop group of all time H.O.T, and even  now it's still great.

*2. Seo Taiji - Nan Arayo (I Know)*
When You Say Nothing At All
This is the song that sorta changed K-Pop forever. Up until this  everything was all bubblegum pop but Seo Taiji changed that by including  R&B and Rap in his music and thank god for it cause too much  bubblegum pop would have been horrible.

*3. Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da (I Miss You)*
When You Say Nothing At All
The classic K-Pop Ballad. It's an amazing song and is by far the best  ballad of all time in Korea. 2AM wishes they could have done this song.

*4. Super Junior - Neorago*
When You Say Nothing At All
This is truly a standout song for modern K-Pop. It's so infectious and  it can make you listen to it for hours upon hours. By far Super Junior's  best song and the best modern K-Pop song.

*5. g.o.d - lies*
When You Say Nothing At All
Another slow song, but this time from g.o.d who was pretty much H.O.T's rivals back in the day. Well worth listening to.

*6. NRG - Hit Song*
When You Say Nothing At All
NRG's first Number 1 single went down as one of the best K-Pop songs of all time. Always fun to listen to.

*7. S.E.S - I'm Your Girl*
When You Say Nothing At All
It's sad how many people have forgotten about S.E.S but they're still better than any girl group out there right now. 

*8. Fin.K.L. - NOW*
When You Say Nothing At All
My Wonder Girls tried (and failed) to remake this song. Nothing matches the original.

*9. SNSD - (Sowoneul Malhaebwa) Genie*
When You Say Nothing At All
Most people think of SNSD when they think of modern K-Pop. And with good  reason, they're the most dominant force in K-Pop right now. But most  people think of Gee when they think of SNSD. Sure it was infectious but  it's highly overrated. Genie is their best single by far and barely  edges out Byul Byul Byul for their best song.

*10. Shinhwa - Brand New*
When You Say Nothing At All
This is what I think of when I think of K-Pop. This had come out around a  year after I started listening to K-Pop and after I heard it I knew I  would be hooked for years.
 

*Top Ten Songs*
by Al-Yasa

Lee Seung Hwan - Request (His Ballad II mix)
(When You Say Nothing At All)
DBSK - Love in the Ice
(When You Say Nothing At All)
Shin Seung Hun - I Believe
(When You Say Nothing At All)
Kim Bum Soo - Bo Go Ship Da
(When You Say Nothing At All)
Hero JaeJoong - Insa
(When You Say Nothing At All)
Hero JaeJoong - Forgotten Season
(When You Say Nothing At All)
Drunken Tiger - Superfine
(Link removed)
Big bang - Haru Haru
(Link removed)
2AM- I'm Sorry I Can't Laugh for You 
(Link removed)
Taeyang - Only Look at Me
(Link removed)
 *Top Ten Songs*
by Ennoea

			 		  		 		Just wanted to mention Seo Taiji's "I  know" and Kim Bum Soo's "I miss You" that Tendou already stated, they're  two of the most important songs in Kpop. I'll try to post songs people  haven't already mentioned.

Strictly Kpop (not particlular order):

*1- Finkl- Blue Rain* 
One of my all time favs, love this song.

*2- WonderGirls- Tell Me*
JYP has fallen somewhat but contemporary Korean music has much to thank JYP and his pop revolution that was WG's Tell me.

*3- Big Bang- Last Farewell*
Hello Electro pop, this is when Korean mainstream finally noticed.

*4- DBSK- O*
Basically all Kpop groups want to be these guys, they pushed the Hallyu  wave to Japan and gave the chance for others to follow. Idk why I chose  this song but you can still see even now bands trying to emulate this.

*5- Lee Hyori- Ten Minutes*
The girl brought sexy to Korea, 10 minute is a classic, nothing has come close to this and I doubt will.

*6- Epik High- Pieces of You*
Epik High will forever be relevant to Kpop (especially its credibility  to younger Koreans in the US), I could pick any of their songs and be  done with but for me this song will always be their greatest. Just  perfection.

*7- Loveholics- Pieces of You*
The most underrated song ever. Nuff.

*8- G.O.D- Gil*
Im not their biggest fan but Kara introduced me to this song I've loved  it since. Other than Its You no boyband ballad comes close. Kara's ver because its so bloody awesome

*9- JTL- A Better Day*
My hate for SM comes from the fact that they destroyed one of the best groups ever. Screw you SM. Love the song.

*10- Lena Park- Dance With Me*
Picked a random song since my favourite of hers aren't on YT. She's made  female korean singers credible among music fans throughout the world,  her voice is beautiful and so is she.

Missed out Gee and Its You since people already mentioned them. Also  Honey by Kara is the greatest song ever but such epicness can't be  handled by Korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2008)

**

-------------------------------------------------------------------​

*Controversies of Kpop*
Donated by Noda B.

It's really important to know some basic events that have happened in Kpop, because it's good to know what's shaping what you watch and listen to.  Don't automatically be judgmental on Korea because of how they react, remember to be aware that it is possibly a different culture from your own.

*Jaebeom Controversy*

This is THE kpop controversy, spanning a time period of around six months and the effects can still be felt today. It all started in September of 2009 when leader of boyband 2pm, Park Jaebom, was discovered to have made some disparaging remarks about Korea as a trainee while adjusting to the country (as he was American born), calling Korea words such as "gay". The Korean public responded soon after, angrily criticizing him for his words. 
In effect, after suffering this embarassment, he left Korea and being the bipolar beings they are, fans immediately pleaded for his return. Over the next few months, there would be numerous projects to bring Jay back such as the Jay Sky Banner Project and donating 10,000$ to Haiti under his name. 
However, on February 25th, 2010, the shit truly hit the fan: it was announced Jay's contract was officially terminated. The fandom went out of control. Protests were held outside the JYP building, CD's and Ketchup thrown at the head office, rumors of suicide, rumors of mistreatment by the other members, some fans even spread the rest of 2pm's social security numbers on the internet and whether you even cared about 2pm before, you sure as hell cared now. A particular hatedom had risen up against the rest of 2pm dubbed coldests (the opposite of 2pm's fanclub name: hottests) or Bumtists (as they supported Jaebeom) partly because some fans were angry at 2pm for teasing the fans (they had often given hints that Jay would be coming back) but mostly because of a press conference in which it was felt that the members did not care much for Jay and may even outright despise him. It did not help that at the press conference it was revealed Jay's contract termination was not due to his comments but due to a mysterious terrible mistake he made, which to this day is still unknown. 
This of course angered and confused the fans even more leading to a sharp decline in 2pm's fanclub with over thirty fansites closing down. However, 2pm also gained some new fans as many also felt that it was unjust the crap they were going through and so because of this, 2pm has become at the same time possibly the most loved, and the most hated kpop group to ever come out of the idol factory. 

*SM Slave Contract Controversies*

While there have been issues with SM entertainment over their abuse of their idols for a long time, the two that have most people talking are the DBSK and Hangeng controversies. In the summer of 2009, Cassies (DBSK's fanclub; probably half the kpop fandom) around the world were shocked upon hearing that 3 members of DBSK, Xiah Junsu, Micky Yoochun, and Hero Jaejoong (from now on they shall be referred as JYJ) filed a lawsuit against SM entertainment contesting the validity of their contract. It was soon determined that the 13 year contract was much too long and JYJ claimed the profits were unfairly distributed to the members. In response, Cassies filed a petition for the termination of SM's long term slave contracts. SM soon responded by saying that the lawsuit was a huge fraud and it was motivated by JYJ's greed.... over a cosmetics business. The fandom was split with many supporting JYJ and condemning SM entertainment and a few siding with SM. However, in December 2009, SM entertainment's reputation would go down the drain with yet another lawsuit, this time filed by a member of another one of their popular groups, Hangeng of Super Junior. Once again, it was determined the 13 year contract was much too long, earnings were too little (apparently Super Junior members would not even be paid unless their album hit a certain number in sales), and there were numerous cases where the company ignored Hangeng's health problems, forcing him to continue working. As more details about both cases were revealed, the number of people supporting SM dwindled until it has become popular opinion within the kpop community that SM stands not for "Star Museum", but for "Slave Management". Currently JYJ are now a separate group promoting internationally and Hangeng has a solo career in China. Though huge blows to SM entertainment (their stock price dropped over 10% from the DBSK controversy) and an inquiry was made into over 50 of their long term contracts, it would seem SM is still going strong, with their albums still dominating the charts. 


*Plagiarism Issues*

As with SM's slave contracts, plagiarism has been an issue in kpop for a long time, but there are two particular cases worth mentioning. First, there must be mention of the plagiarism controversy between GDragon's Heartbreaker and Flor Rida's Right Round. While solved with relatively little issue (EMI who also had the rights to Right Round stated they found no similarity between the two song) it still caused quite a stir in the kpop community, so it'll be mentioned from time to time. Another controversy is between Lee Hyori and like everybody. Soon after her fourth album was dropped, it was revealed that seven of the fourteen tracks on the album had been plagiarised by various other less well known artists in North America and Europe. Many of her fans were dissappointed as she was no stranger to plagiarism accusations in the past and she had promised this album was completely original. Some were also appalled that the basis for this promise was an iphones search app which supposedly checked to make sure her tracks were valid. This particular case is interesting because most groups or idols are usually able to bounce back from plagiarism accusations as they do not write the music they perform so the blame is often put on the producer or company. Even though similarly, Hyori was given tracks from a producer called Bahnus (he would eventually be charged for his plagiarism), she still recieved a fair bit of heat as she claimed herself an artist and so many considered that to be taking responsibility for the validity of her tracks. Whether she took enough heat, though, is still an issue debated amongst the kpop fandom.


*The Dark Side of the Fandom*

One important thing to know about kpop, is that the idol industry pretty much runs on fan loyalty. It should be noted that while some of the incidents listed may seem appalling, fan loyalty does not always lead to negative consequences such as the many instances of fans donating to charities in their idol's name. While obviously this is not a reflection of the entire kpop community and controversies within fanclubs does not mean the entire fanclub participated, it is important to be aware of the pitfalls that can come when such loyalty is taken too far. Probably the scariest and most saddening one that took place was in 2007 when a middle schooler by the name of Lee Eun Ji committed suicide due to bullying from ELF, the fanclub of Super Junior. According to her friends, after she had taken of picture with Kangin, one of the members of Super Junior, she began recieving online harrassment and her cellphone number was leaked so that ELF soon sent her threatening messages until finally on June 5th, she took her life. Another incident that happened was in 2008, an incident known as the Black Ocean. It's extremely hard to find the exact reason for this as so many fanclubs were involved that most reports are too biased to take seriously. Just know that if you mention this in a kpop community, you'll hear some crazy shit and I would recommend you don't believe any of it as they're mostly just rumors. What is known is that at the 2008 Dream Concert, when it was time for girlgroup SNSD to come on stage, ELF (Super Junior's fanclub), Cassieopia (DBSK's fanclub) and Triple S (SS501's fanclub), all turned off their glowsticks and immediately stopped chanting, creating the "Black Ocean". According to various reports, after this happened a riot soon occured in which many things happened but nothing was proved. The reasons for this incident occuring is supposedly because SONES (SNSD's fanclub) tore down a Super Junior banner but many SONES will deny that ever happened. One last thing to mention is also the issue of idols dating. To keep things short, once popular artist Se7en was found to be dating Park Han Byul, his fanclub reportedly lost 100000 members and when SHINee member Jonghyun was revealed to be dating Park Shin Syung, he lost a signifigant number of fans too (during performances, when he sings there will often a an audible decrease in the volume of fanchants). To put it simply, most idols will deny that they're dating as according to fans, it will mean they have "betrayed their love". 

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Credits

Thanks to everyone who has donated to this guide.*

Rain's Angel - Big Bang Dealbreaker, FT Island info
Noda B. - Top Ten Dances, Asian Drama fanclub link, CNBlue and Infinite company names, Controversies of Kpop
Hustler - Top ten songs
Tendou Souji - Top ten songs, Nine Muses & Rainbow information
Al-Yasa - Top Ten Songs
Ennoea - Top Ten Songs
koguryo - Teen Top & U-kiss information

*Updates*

Guide was created on 11/26/10(or 101126) at around 10PM EST.
Updated throughout 11/27/10.

*[11/28/10]* Teen Top & U-kiss Info


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2008)

No            .

I'm pretty sure I'm from Sunagakure


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2008)

MC Sniper - How Bad Do You Want It?

4th and latest album of his. 

Seriously underrated. 

Get to know.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Well this is the Music section....



And? 

Hip-hop is a culture, and b-boying is an awesome part of it.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 15, 2008)

^ I agree 100%.

edit: oh yea Davey wots the procedures around here if I want to pimp another album by the same artist?

Do I make a separate thread in the pimping section or should I just post it in the same thread?

Don't wanna seem like I'm spamming.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

It depends on your preference. I tend to post about new albums if they came quickly after the first pimp in the thread itself.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea I only just got the album a couple of hours after thread creation. I guess I'll just make it tommorow or something so there's some space.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Yea I only just got the album a couple of hours after thread creation. I guess I'll just make it tommorow or something so there's some space.



If you're posting 2 albums within days of each other (which i guess is what you're suggesting) i would steer away from it. People here are lazy and can take up to a week to listen to anything someone pimps.

Also, we've been trying to cut back on the "pimping twice in a week" kind of thing

But yeah, if you could, post it in the same thread


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2008)

Yea I'm gona do it now, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Mar 16, 2008)

my roommate Jiho is from korea and constantly listens to shitty shitty korean hip hop.
that's all i wanted to say.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2008)

Tell him I said wats up.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry you think it's shitty man. 

my sister listens to a buttload of epik high, and they claim to be hiphop. they're probably mainstream hiphop, but how else will korean americans hear it? it would be hard to find some indie hiphop or the likes. there's some good epik high songs though


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2008)

^ Yea Epik High I love, but their not that "mainstream". 

It depends because when you talk about mainstream, do you mean mainstream in America, or mainstream in South Korea because that would need different criterias to qualify.

South Korea's hip hop industry has grown so much so in terms of in that country, it is becoming "mainstream".

And yea there are some good epik high songs, but also bad. But I just don't listen to the bad ones, it's that simple.

I like especially in their earlier work which their tunes are reminiscient of old skool US hip hop. For example the sampling an the scratching, and I just love the dynamics of the 2 MCs.

More recently though they have done songs which are less flattering to their name and were hardly in the "hiphop" genre either. However, due to the culture of South Korea, this kinda of "cheesy" "pop" hiphop is quite normal so I guess they were heading in the "mainstream" direction.

But even in their newest album, they still have some really good hiphop tunes in their. 

In general, I don't know, there's something about the Korean language which enthralls me when they spit. The flows and just the sounds of their words, or syllables, absolutley mesmerize me. Their beats are incredibly good too, and incredibly underrated imo. I mean if I showed some instrumentals to people, they would have never guessed South Koreans could make such sick beats.

Conversely, there are beats that I love that has a distinct South Korean hip hop feel to it. I don't know how to explain it but after listening to Korean hiphop, I've begun to recognise the "flavor" that separates it from average US hiphop.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2008)

Sasori said:


> ^ Yea Epik High I love, but their not that "mainstream".
> 
> It depends because when you talk about mainstream, do you mean mainstream in America, or mainstream in South Korea because that would need different criterias to qualify.
> 
> ...



when i said mainstream, i meant the music k. americans see on their local korean tv channels.
Usually the stuff is like TRL here, so we all know that it's one large commercial. so, those shows generally won't present other genres unless it fits their kpop mold.

there's something mystical about korean hip hop beats.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2008)

^ Oh lol sorry, I'm not American so I have no experience in that field xD


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lRyVeYns3o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There's so many korean Bboys but yeah Hong 10 is definitely one of the top ones..



Damn.. this is dope as fuck. I wish b-boying would get more shine. 

Have you seen Expression? They're like the Jabbawockeez with the masks. But they have more of a marionette style where one person controls the dancers as they do all kinda shit. Imagine someone making it look like they're controllin some dude doing floorwork. CRAZY.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm breakdancing is cool, but i have to agree with sasori's first comment about that not really being on topic with korean hiphop.


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2008)

KillerFan said:


> hmm breakdancing is cool, but i have to agree with sasori's first comment about that not really being on topic with korean hiphop.



Posts like this actually make me really sad and only further prove the point I made in the main hip hop thread about how we're forgetting about the other aspects of Hip Hop culture. Bboying is VERY relevant to Hip Hop because it IS Hip Hop. There wouldn't be Hip Hop without Bboying. I'd love to hear more about Koreans who are doing their thing on the dance floor. I'd love to hear more about Koreans doing their thing graf. 'Cause that means that the Hip Hop _culture_ is being kept alive.

If we let any of the four elements die, we've forsaken Hip Hop and where it's come from. So to me.. it's definitely on topic.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Agreed.

But the thing with this is that I'm only advertising one aspect of Hiphop.

The music isn't known enough to be talking about the break dancing imo, it will just derail the topic with ppl coming in talking about American breakers.

Also, yea Korean's are ill breakers.

Well for now discuss about it if you want, but I'm just worried it will completely ignore the music aspect of it.

Oh and del, hip hop is VERY much alive in South Korea.

The reason I think is that it's only in the last decade it has exploded on the scene so it is reminiscient to the early stages of hiphop in America. It has a very "old skool" style to their "hiphop" culture. But you can also see how they are expanding into their own "South Korean" style, ie. they are developing differently than what happened in America.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 5, 2008)

/And here comes the Korean/

!

LOL, Sasori, I see your Epik High thread failed somewhat.


----------



## KushyKage (Jul 5, 2008)

delirium said:


> Damn.. this is dope as fuck. I wish b-boying would get more shine.
> 
> Have you seen Expression? They're like the Jabbawockeez with the masks. But they have more of a marionette style where one person controls the dancers as they do all kinda shit. Imagine someone making it look like they're controllin some dude doing floorwork. CRAZY.



I have man, it is crazy lol.



delirium said:


> Posts like this actually make me really sad and only further prove the point I made in the main hip hop thread about how we're forgetting about the other aspects of Hip Hop culture. Bboying is VERY relevant to Hip Hop because it IS Hip Hop. There wouldn't be Hip Hop without Bboying. I'd love to hear more about Koreans who are doing their thing on the dance floor. I'd love to hear more about Koreans doing their thing graf. 'Cause that means that the Hip Hop _culture_ is being kept alive.
> 
> If we let any of the four elements die, we've forsaken Hip Hop and where it's come from. So to me.. it's definitely on topic.





Sasori said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> But the thing with this is that I'm only advertising one aspect of Hiphop.
> 
> ...



Man, I've been sleepin on this thread. Yeah Koreans are definitely in to hip hop, but its not just them or the japanese cats. Vietnamiese, and of course Filipinos are also the people that's carrying true hip hop legacy. Mad props for puttin this thread up, its time to learn that shit's international now. Even 3rd world countries representin hip hop.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jul 5, 2008)

I YouTube'd Expression and watched like.. clips for about an hour. They're sick as hell..


----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoon ♥ said:


> /And here comes the Korean/
> 
> !
> 
> LOL, Sasori, I see your Epik High thread failed somewhat.


It's cos u wosnt around 
And lol Hoon posted in my thread, I win =D


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Sep 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76v7ogxeNvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> I have man, it is crazy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filipino here. Been listening since Run-DMC first came out. Filipino's have Basketball hardwired to their DNA since they were born. 

Koreans have kinda branched out to express the legacy... guys ever heard of Freestyle Online? 

I've also gotten drunk with Korean guys in Karaoke here. All they sing is Korean rap.


----------



## bengus (Sep 15, 2008)

?<3 said:


> Damn.. this is dope as fuck. I wish b-boying would get more shine.
> 
> Have you seen Expression? They're like the Jabbawockeez with the masks. But they have more of a marionette style where one person controls the dancers as they do all kinda shit. Imagine someone making it look like they're controllin some dude doing floorwork. CRAZY.



I think Koreans are owning about everyone else in B-boy/breakdance competitions around the world. There was a statistic that Asian music channel "Channel V" said about it awhile back saying that they won most of them.  

I have seen Expression, they're really good. ^^


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2LtfBHiw3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2009)

Epik High Vol.6 - Map the Soul


Khop fans check this out: Epik High Vol.6 - Map the Soul


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2009)

merge if u wish.


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 12, 2009)

You should include Chinese & Japanese hip hop ect aswell because then you would be representing the whole of the Asian Hip hop community


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea I listen to them too, but there are other threads for that.

I know Jhop is more known, but Khop is seriously on a different level, but not many people know it yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol nationalism.


----------



## ez (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2009)

ezxx you just won.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

Link
tablo's blog is a fun insight into the lives of epik high.
and it's even better now that they're on their own independent label.  
let's hope the k-entertainment industry leaves them alone this time.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2009)

Hawt.

Thanks KF.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuck, I fell in love with Wonder Girls two Fridays ago, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

lol wonder girls fever. highly contagious 


and you're welcome sasori 
did you read the blog when he dropped the fbomb?



			
				tablo said:
			
		

> Haven’t seen my friends for a while… a phone call from time to time is all. It’s one of my flaws: when I’m going through a storm, I distance myself from everyone.
> 
> Ha Dong Qün called today. Drunk as usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Korey (Apr 13, 2009)

I love wonder girls esp Yuubin ^^ she's my idol haha


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

that's not k-hop.
get those boy bands out of herre.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

^ lmao

And yea I saw the blog KF.

Wondergirls is also pop, but the remix with Double Dynamite is straight up sexy hiphop.

Wonder Girls - Anybody (feat. Dynamic Duo, SAN E, J.Y Park)

Smooth soft accoustics contrasted by DD's rough raw flow.


----------



## Korey (Apr 13, 2009)

haha woops my bad ^^ 

how about this then? 
It's Kim Joon from T-max and Kang Min Kyung  from Davichi singing I love you oh thank you ^^ it's a really good live I think 
Kim Joon & Kang Min Kyung Sing ‘I Love You Oh Thank You’ On M!Countdown 
or am i wrong again? ^^'


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

lol Kim Joon, yea I've heard of him before (my Korean music scene knowledge is quite poor so forgive me).

And Korean chicks are hawt. Too bad that chick isn't one of them lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

just a little bit.
kim joon is from a boy band.. more boy bands 
that would be strike 2.


----------



## Korey (Apr 13, 2009)

Kim joon is pretty popular now because of Boy Before Flowers I think but he's pretty awesome ^^ 
lol who are your face korean girls then? please do not say SNSD

I dont get it.... is it girls bands only? coz if is then I'll put this up 
Lee Hyori - U-Go-Girl


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

lol this is the discussion of korean hip hop. i don't want any kpop.  
even mentioning that dreadful SNSD is strike three.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

lmao

Easy there KF, the amazing thing about the Korean music scene is that all the genres are quite interlinked, seeing as the industry is still quite new and still growing.

Khop in particular is an incredibly new scene, maybe only 10 years old, and many artists are still finding their "sound", dabbling in pop, rock and even dance influences.

Anyways it's kl, Korey post more, it will help us learn more bout the Korean Music scene as a whole.

Having said that...

In b4 Big Bang.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

but most of what korean pop has to offer is crap.  
i guess it's alright to talk about some kpop as long as it does stray too far off from the OP.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

Fuck it I'm gonna buy the Map the Soul book album >__<

And maybe a T-shirt if they get more stock lol


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2009)

holy cow, i was just thinking earlier that i should support them by actually buying their album. is the shirt the image in your sig? cuz that's a cool design


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

Yea I love this design but they don't have it on a T-shirt yet.

All they have are the "High Skool" designs, but I'm not too fond of it.


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> holy cow, i was just thinking earlier that i should support them by actually buying their album. is the shirt the image in your sig? cuz that's a cool design





Sasori said:


> Yea I love this design but they don't have it on a T-shirt yet.
> 
> All they have are the "High Skool" designs, but I'm not too fond of it.





Sasori said:


> ^ lmao
> 
> And yea I saw the blog KF.
> 
> ...




Hey i'm new to Korean Hip Hop but i'm liking this


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2009)

^ lol             dupe


OMG THE T-SHIRT CAME OUT


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Yea I listen to them too, but there are other threads for that.
> 
> 
> I've looked there isn't any threads concerning Japanese or Chinese hip hop :S


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> OMG THE T-SHIRT CAME OUT



that tab on the sleeve is dope!


----------



## AsunA (Apr 14, 2009)

I only listen to Epik High if it comes to Korean hiphop. But, this fairly new group Untouchable is quite good mainstream hiphop imo!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2009)

Hadouken87 said:


> I've looked there isn't any threads concerning Japanese or Chinese hip hop :S


Well for now I want to spotlight Korean Music 

And dam it says "Product on Hold" meaning it's not out yet >__<

Man we need some Korean speakers to translate when they are going to release that T-shirt. I WANT IT SO BAD.


----------



## Rin. (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know if this is considered Hip Hop, but I've been listening to Sorry Sorry by Super Junior lately. It's very catchy and the dance is really slick. I've been trying to learn it for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten about the first half down. I might make a video later once I've completely learned the whole dance.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QO6SjMsmY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2009)

lmao yea that's one of the new pop boy band songs our right now and it's quite popular.

But tbh it's the most fail thing I've ever seen or heard......yet there is an element of catchyness to it, it being pop and all


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG

TSHIRT IS RELEASED April 18th, 18:00 SEOUL TIME so.........+9, 3AM GMT TIME OMG OMG IM GONA CAMP THIS PAGE FOR 3 DAYS STRAIGHT!!!

Do we have any native Korean speaker that can explain the process?

From what it says in english, I have to request the order on the page, instead of clicking the "add to cart button".

But the problem I see with that is how would they know my details etc, to know where to send to/payment etc..??


----------



## Korey (Apr 15, 2009)

it says you can only order if you request an order first so I'm guessing you'll be given the order form afterwards since there's a limited amout


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Korey <3333

And.........

k done done I woke up at 8am js to order this shit and was camping that last minute like a friend, the whole website froze at 18:00PM exactly cos of all the ppl trying to post at once 

But I secured a 18:00PM post...so hopefully it was in the first 500~

Hey Korey or anyone else, can you tell me if there is anything in this >forum< that tells the next procedure? 

Like how you will find out if you were one of the lucky 500, or how the order form will be given?


----------



## Korey (Apr 18, 2009)

right is says in one of them that you can just fill out one of the old order forms if you've been included in the list. I'm not too sure where the list is though so you might need to ask and it has to be done by this weekend and you'll be sent a e-mail when you have to pay


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah fuck in the international section it says you will be given instructions when you log in.

Which I didn't get so I guess I didn't make the 500


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2009)

any korean rnb recommendations?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2009)

Difficult to find Korean RnB.

Wait...just listen to this shit and they might explain a bit better:

real madrid wants ribery 

It's a sort of university radio show, but intended for anyone that wants to listen. They just started their shit their shows are quite enlightening about the past and present scene.


----------



## Vix (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to listen to old groups...
but I don't know any of the new
guy ones. [i just know of DBSK,
Super Junior, Big Bang.....]
I think probably the only girl
group that's up there right now
is....wonder girls.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2009)

Most of that is Pop tho.

I guess their pop is influenced by American RnB though so some of it's quite nice imo.

Big bang no matter how commercialized and "pop" they are, are HUGE right now, and I'm pretty much a fan myself 

They remind me of N*Sync, but just doing it rite.


----------



## Korey (Apr 21, 2009)

Aw dude that sucks you didn't make the 500 cut == next time ^^ 

I really love big bang especially With U, even thought they have a really cute engrish accent
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0ajijlSQno[/YOUTUBE]

But their most recent MV Lollipop was a bit disappointing I think >.< the song is catchy as but I really didn't like the MV ^^
Have you heard their digital singal, "Stylish(FILA)"? that's pretty awesome, sucks they didn't make a MV for it, I'm pretty sure the choreography would've been awesome


----------



## Sasori (Apr 21, 2009)

tbh I love all their albums lol


----------



## Sasori (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 27, 2009)

ossu, you got it?!
how much was it in usd?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 27, 2009)

Duno lol but I know that the delivery costs more than the album 

It's roughly $15 for u guys I think. (the t-shirt)

****

edit: 

Ok I'm breaking a cardinal sin in a hiphop thread by posting a pop video. But this song although hella gay and annoying is surprisingly addictive >_>


----------



## Tensai (Apr 29, 2009)

^ I really don't like that Lollipop song, it's ehhhh.... Not good. Sorry for those that like it >_<

Oooh. I'm glad I found this topic. I happen to like K hiphop/rnb ^_^


I love MYK, I know he usually raps in English, but since he is Korean and is featured in Epik High and other Kartists that I consider that Khiphop:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]56IByDkHnBg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]axFcI5FidXw[/YOUTUBE]



I really love this song: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]U_F-XGiNDfM[/YOUTUBE]




this song as well:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VCj9YZ7t-lA[/YOUTUBE]




Is there anything you would recommend me to hear?



KillerFan said:


> any korean rnb recommendations?



hahahaa. oh yeah, depending on what you mean:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Big Mama to me are the best RB female group in Korea, so I definitely can rec you them:
[YOUTUBE]5RGaeBlEqLQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3DRcS_CNJ_I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ThPaNH7F3Sk[/YOUTUBE]
In male groups.....
;_; I love Fly to the sky
Let me start just providing links:
Simone
Simone
and these artists:
Simone
Simone
Simone




: ( what's wrong with liking Mainsteam kpop? I happen to like some mainstream artists as well...

I love Korean music so much, there is so much talent in Korea. The language is beautiful as well.

D: I want Map the soul so bad ;_; but I have no money.... I still want to get it though....


----------



## Sasori (Apr 29, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with liking mainstream pop.

It's just that all the cool kids in the english hiphop threads are super elitist and picky about their music and avoid pop etc..

So I thought it would be cool if we copied them. (read: parodize)


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 30, 2009)

i've come to a conclusion that it would be hard to stay strictly in the form of k-hiphop just because the distinction in genre is so difficult in kpop music. i'll have to accept any sorts... lool even big bang's lollipop (i want a cyon nows).


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2009)

YES NOW U KNOW HOW I FEEL.

Especially about the Cyon


----------



## Tensai (Apr 30, 2009)

Sasori said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking mainstream pop.
> 
> It's just that all the cool kids in the english hiphop threads are super elitist and picky about their music and avoid pop etc..
> 
> So I thought it would be cool if we copied them. (read: parodize)


Ahhh, I see. I like english hiphop as well, so I know what you are talking about. This is the K hiphop/Rnb thread, so we should talk about that. I know when to talk about pop and when to talk about Hiphop. : )



KillerFan said:


> i've come to a conclusion that it would be hard to stay strictly in the form of k-hiphop just because the distinction in genre is so difficult in kpop music. i'll have to accept any sorts... lool even big bang's lollipop (i want a cyon nows).



Very true, but sometimes I wish people could see that there is a difference between mainstream pop and music like Epik High, etc because a lot of people are missing out... I like mainstream, but I respect and appreciate good music. and Lollipop ew, I still don't like that song, maybe it's because of that beginning part. 

I like this thread, I shall be posting here quite often to discover more music. I don't know a lot about Korean music myself, just a lot of mainstream. :|


----------



## Vix (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm...I haven't really listened to any good kpop lately...


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2009)

lol you weren't supposed to like Lollipop. If you didn't like it then your doing it rite!

But if you secretly like it but only pretend to not like it to look kool then your doing it even better!!


----------



## Tensai (May 1, 2009)

Akiko said:


> hmm...I haven't really listened to any good kpop lately...



To tell you the truth, I haven't either. I've found that older Kpop is more to my tastes. The newer stuff is ehh, not very good at all. If I say this to any of my Kpop loving friends though, they would get mad about it, hahaha.

Lollipop, it just seems like a Big Bang feat. 2en1 more than 2en1 feat. Big Bang. Plus, it sounds like every other Big Bang song :x 
Don't get me wrong, I think Big bang is ok, but most of their songs sound alike. The only sing I really liked for some reason was "Last Farewell"

Hmm, well the only thing Kpop related that I've liked recently is this song, It's pretty catchy:
[YOUTUBE]3R3zjbLEMco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (May 1, 2009)

Ahh Davichi <3


----------



## Vix (May 1, 2009)

Tensai said:


> To tell you the truth, I haven't either. I've found that older Kpop is more to my tastes. The newer stuff is ehh, not very good at all. If I say this to any of my Kpop loving friends though, they would get mad about it, hahaha.
> 
> Lollipop, it just seems like a Big Bang feat. 2en1 more than 2en1 feat. Big Bang. Plus, it sounds like every other Big Bang song :x
> Don't get me wrong, I think Big bang is ok, but most of their songs sound alike. The only sing I really liked for some reason was "Last Farewell"
> ...



I'm like...relistening to old wonder girls and SNSD songs, SuJu, DBSK, and SM town stuff...lol


----------



## Tensai (May 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ahh Davichi <3


yes <333



Akiko said:


> I'm like...relistening to old wonder girls and SNSD songs, SuJu, DBSK, and SM town stuff...lol



hahaha, I know. I was listening to some older DBSK songs yesterday. I wonder why they stopped doing the symbolic title single of every album in the fourth album. 

"Tri-Angle" is an amazing song that has a lot of meaning, "Rising Sun" also. "O- jung.ban.hap" had amazing lyrics as well. 
"Mirotic" no way can it compare to those three.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				 Tri-angle english lyrics said:
			
		

> Tears of blood are falling again because of our dulled hearts.
> What will motivate me now?
> Like the things that once filled our worlds with beauty,
> the dreams we had for the future died.
> ...





			
				 Rising Sun english lyrics said:
			
		

> My wings have lost their strength and the days only seem to be filled with sin.
> I'm greeted with fragments of my poisonous dreams in the morning. There's no sparkle.
> 
> Truth is what everyone wants.
> ...





			
				 O english lyrics said:
			
		

> Even if its a small dream, if everyone were to work together
> Without an end it becomes new, going down paths never traveled before
> You can't block my return
> It can coexist anytime
> ...


credits



			
				 Mirotic english said:
			
		

> At the start, you were sweetly, naturally attracted to me
> You stepped up to me and told me it would forever be like that
> All the possibilities, opened up Oh~
> 
> ...






See what I mean?


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

DBSK talk... must contain rage....

back to the last page for a sec. while i'm trying to hold that rage in..
i can't believe fly to the sky is finished. it didn't seem like they were doing a lot.


----------



## Tensai (May 3, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> DBSK talk... must contain rage....
> 
> back to the last page for a sec. while i'm trying to hold that rage in..
> i can't believe fly to the sky is finished. it didn't seem like they were doing a lot.



I know, I know, I was just  stating an example that their newer stuff isn't as good as when they first debuted. Which is very true.... : ( Their newer stuff is too generic and filled with fanservice...

;_; Fly to the sky. *sigh* At least Hwanhee is going solo. I love Fany <333

[YOUTUBE]1E1mBhfSJCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

at least it wasn't anything about super junior. i just saw their sorry sorry perf on youtube. omg i'm still raging at their existence. no one needs that many people in a pop band. imagine some foreigner watching it and laughing at korean entertainment.

hwanhee is going solo? that's good for him. they both did well together i thought.


----------



## Tensai (May 3, 2009)

Hahaha, if my friends would hear you, they would be offended. I have mostly Super Junior fans as friends. I just keep quiet about them.

That's what I heard, also that Brian is going into acting, but those are rumors, so I shouldn't really be saying anything. I don't know why they are doing the splitting up thing...


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

whoa i sooo did not see that music video you posted up there.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

Give my a knife and 10 mins in a room with Super Junior.

I will make the world a better place.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

^ lol you repped my for that post and it's ironic that your name is "KillerFan"


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Give my a knife and 10 mins in a room with Super Junior.
> 
> I will make the world a better place.





Sasori said:


> ^ lol you repped my for that post and it's ironic that your name is "KillerFan"



i would be happy to give you a knife. now if it takes 10 mins with a knife, i'm sure the time would be "cut" in half with a katana.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2009)

Okay I don't get the deal with Super Junior? I can see the reason why perhaps DBSK is popular but SuperJuniors are just terrible!!

Anyway fuck K hip hop, K indie is where its at!!


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

lol k-indie? i imagine it'd be even harder for people overseas to ever hear it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2009)

Its is but I watched Coffee Prince and so began my obsession.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

Not too knowledgable about indie, english or korean.

I do like more "rock" stuff from Korea though. (I'm a fan of J pop-rock.)


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its is but I watched Coffee Prince and so began my obsession.



is that better than gbn? lulz.

~almost paradise~



Sasori said:


> Not too knowledgable about indie, english or korean.
> 
> I do like more "rock" stuff from Korea though. (I'm a fan of J pop-rock.)



i'd be skeptical of k-indie just because the entire k-pop scene seems manipulated


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

Regardless of the manipulated k-pop scene, I can't deny that k-pop is catchy and I actually like alot of it >_<


----------



## Prendergast (May 3, 2009)

i dabble in it once in a while, but when it gets too embarrassing (the dance routines, the costumes, the lyrics) then i shut it down. i just know that i should never become too obsessive like some of those fanboys and girls.


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

That's why you should only watch/listen to it in full privacy 

Well I mainly got into pop due to the hawt chicks I know that are fans of it


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2009)

> is that better than gbn? lulz.
> 
> ~almost paradise~



Don't remind me of that crap, and yeah the shows pretty decent.



> 'd be skeptical of k-indie just because the entire k-pop scene seems manipulated



Nope, nothing but small groups who sing for the love of music, not money. I actually read up on quite few of these acts and pretty much all of them stated that they don't make enough money to feed themselves by doing this.



> That's why you should only watch/listen to it in full privacy



I once got caught listening to purple line by DBSK, I felt so ashamed

*Spreading the shame*

Ryuusi


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

> Nope, nothing but small groups who sing for the love of music, not money. I actually read up on quite few of these acts and pretty much all of them stated that they don't make enough money to feed themselves by doing this.


That's like the early days of the hiphop scene. Popular as it was, it was very "underground" and most sales, if any, were via bootleg.

It's a bit better now, but still isn't that great. That's why they are prime targets for the music industry, manipulating them to earn big money, especially as the hiphop scene is becoming more popular.

Epik High leaving their record label and starting their own is a clear sign that they chose music over money. No matter how popular they are they will without a doubt make less money without the support of the big record label companys, and they know this. That's why I respect them so much, because their heart is in there music, in their message, not in the money.


----------



## Tensai (May 3, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> whoa i sooo did not see that music video you posted up there.



I edited my post 8D



Ennoea said:


> Okay I don't get the deal with Super Junior? I can see the reason why perhaps DBSK is popular but SuperJuniors are just terrible!!
> 
> Anyway fuck K hip hop, K indie is where its at!!


D: I happen to like k hip hop, I'm not too knowledgeable on K indie maybe you can point me to something? artists? songs?



Sasori said:


> Regardless of the manipulated k-pop scene, I can't deny that k-pop is catchy and I actually like alot of it >_<


Me too >_<



Sasori said:


> That's why you should only watch/listen to it in full privacy
> 
> Well I mainly got into pop due to the hawt chicks I know that are fans of it


XD 
Well, I'm a girl but I don't care what a guy listens to, even if they liked Kpop or whatever. It's all ok~



Sasori said:


> That's like the early days of the hiphop scene. Popular as it was, it was very "underground" and most sales, if any, were via bootleg.
> 
> It's a bit better now, but still isn't that great. That's why they are prime targets for the music industry, manipulating them to earn big money, especially as the hiphop scene is becoming more popular.
> 
> Epik High leaving their record label and starting their own is a clear sign that they chose music over money. No matter how popular they are they will without a doubt make less money without the support of the big record label companys, and they know this. That's why I respect them so much, because their heart is in there music, in their message, not in the money.


Exactly,  and I still haven't bought their CD+book yet because I'm too poor. I haven't downloaded their CD though because I don't feel like I can truly listen to it unless I buy it.
Though I can't stop people from downloading the CD themselves if they wanted to because that's is the way I discovered Epik High myself, so I would be a hypocrite if I did that.

Well, let me post some music:

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]EQBO-mLIf3c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2Iu8L6UjoIw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]M2tu5GHZiIs[/YOUTUBE]
I love her <333
[YOUTUBE]573eZMULMpc[/YOUTUBE]




Yeah females can like good music too


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2009)

Are you a hawt Korean girl?

Pics pl0x


----------



## Tensai (May 3, 2009)

;_; I'm not Asian, but it would be awesome to be Korean 8D


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2009)

Dam not asian 

Well are you a hawt scene chick then ?


----------



## Prendergast (May 4, 2009)

you're into the scene chick look? those with the hair pullin and the black eye liner?
are the koreans into that now? i think they're more into the brights colors and looking cutesy again.


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2009)

I'm into both.

Althought the styles aren't too different, Korean's often dress lavishly with eye make up etc..


----------



## Prendergast (May 4, 2009)

i've been around the kpop scene for more than ten years, and it's amazing how little has changed.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2009)

> D: I happen to like k hip hop, I'm not too knowledgeable on K indie maybe you can point me to something? artists? songs?



Theres so many so I'll give you some links to compilation albums, its the best to decide which bands your more likely to um like.



> It's a bit better now, but still isn't that great. That's why they are prime targets for the music industry, manipulating them to earn big money, especially as the hiphop scene is becoming more popular.



Most Korean acts I've seen just seem to be cash pinatas for the record companies, so much is spent on image its ridiculous. I think Korea still seems to be in the "backstreet boys" phase that the US suffered for till the early 21st century, hopefully it'll change soon and then they can get rid of the those god forsaken fangirl boybands.


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2009)

^ Yup, yup. Again that's the reason for Epik High's bold move.


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _This is epic.._ 





*www.mapthesoul.com
500 / Limited Edition
To wash, put your 
body inside water.
1% EFEORT, 99% ILL*

Mithra spelt "EFFORT" wrong, but he only found out after it went into printing 




*
Continued next post...*


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2009)

*Background:*

Epik High is a Hip Hop group from Korea, and left their record label because of the corruption in the Korean music industry.
It's more money than music, pretty much the fate of alot of music industrys in this day in age, characterized by the commercialization of Hip Hop such as in America: "Hip Hop is dead".

So they started their own record label: MapTheSoul, independently run to continue spitting their msg without it being tainted and censored.

They launched their site "mapthesoul.com", and released a "book album". It is essentially their first album released under the MapTheSoul label, fused together with...a book lol.

This site is pretty much the only place you can get this.

The cover art of this book album is hella sick, and they released a special edition t-shirt from the site featuring this design.

Only 500 of them were made, and thousands of people over the world camped the site waiting for the exact time that it was available for purchase.

The t-shirt sold out in less than a minute.

Put up for sale at: 6:00PM (Korea Time)
Sold out: 6:00PM (Korea Time)


----------



## delirium (May 5, 2009)

Hey Sauce... do you have any Drunken Tiger?


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2009)

Yea ofc, he's literally the Godfather of Korean Hip Hop.

He practically brought it over from the US 

Not now though I'm going to sleep got exams


----------



## delirium (May 5, 2009)

Awesome. Hit me up with The Great Rebirth and The Legend Of whenever you can please.


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2009)

Ok I'll download them later. /Korean Hip Hop nub


----------



## Tensai (May 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Dam not asian
> 
> Well are you a hawt scene chick then


;_; nope 



Sasori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;_; I'm so jealous of you getting that shirt, ;_; I want it D:

take a look at this
I love this song so much ;_; <33333


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

Epik High have become indie so I'll check them out, give me a list of their best albums and I'll download them.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

I love the video btw, I always lol at how shit the lyrics are

Big Bang are such a disappointment, yes I had expectations

I figured out they were shit when G-Dragon said "fosho" and the band began to take their clothes off


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

^Which song was that? 

Gotta admit that Haru Haru ís a good song though... Only song I actually like from BB


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

Shit BB song:Empathy - Dictionary.com

Yeah I like Haru Haru too, but not as good as Im sorry by SJ


----------



## Prendergast (May 6, 2009)

Tensai said:


> ;_; nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what song was it? link didn't work for me.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

OOOH, the infamous "*crack crack crack crack*" song by Seungri  I seriously laughed my ass off when I saw that MV.

I recently stumbled on this particular remix on Youtube. Despite it's featured Big Bang, I love the song because of Son Dam Bi


----------



## Prendergast (May 6, 2009)

seungri's music video and dance is really suggestive for korean standards. i wasn't surprised when they told him that he can't say crack.  say crack again. crack.
but anyhoo, more skin than i was expecting.

and ennoea, did you mean sorry sorry by super jr?! they're a big gigantic circus performers.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

Yeah Sorry sorry, I guess I tried to remove it from my memory so I can't remember its name. If there is a song that I want to go to hell, thats the one. Its a crime.

As for BB, I hate G dragon (mostly because what kind of nick is G dragon?), I do like TOP for some odd reason tho.....

And seriously what the fuck is "crack crack crack crack" suppoused to mean?


----------



## Prendergast (May 6, 2009)

loool  whaaaaaaat? i mean... whhyyyyyy
it's no "almost paradise" but it's a freakin cricus! i got scared by the number of dudes on the stage. i think each dude got to sing one or two lines. now that's talent.  kpop at its finest.

wonder girls > snsd. 

yes... V_V i have nothing really to say about khiphop atm.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> wonder girls > snsd.



I almost wanted to neg-rep you for that statement. :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

SJ, an examle of little kids that think they can sing.

Oh and I like Epik High, I heard a couple of songs off Youtube and they have interesting singles if a little too pop.

SNSD are so manufactured its ridiculous

gee gee gee baby baby baby

They dance really well tho.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

Don't insult Sooyoung  I'd go lesbian for her 

The thing with SM is, I love their dancing. Period. Looking forward to SHINee's new dance routine. Their heavy streetdance in "A.Mi.Go" was really nice to watch at.

As for Epik High, I love their "Remapping the Soul", "Pieces; Part One" and "LOVESCREAM". I'm particularly disappointed with "Map of Soul" though. I've yet to download their "Lost Soul", I think it's the repackage.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

Ah SHINee, I don't think they're too terrible actually, some of the Korean bans music is impossible to listen since its too grating, but I kind of like them. Replay had a decent enough dance routine, but some of the band memebers need a serious haircut.


----------



## AsunA (May 6, 2009)

According to my source, Taemin has ditched the bowlcut  Jonghyun went bald though


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2009)

> According to my source, Taemin has ditched the bowlcut  Jonghyun went bald though



And so caused the deaths of hundreds of Korean fangirls


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 7, 2009)

First of all, G-Dragon's Korean name is gwon-ji-yong.
Gwon = his last name
Ji = phonetically, it sounds like "G"
Yong = dragon
G + dragon = G-Dragon
k? lol

For those hating on "crack, crack, crack," you should know that BB try to be as original as possible. What, you want them to say "boom, boom, boom"?

And 2NE1 is pretty popular in Korea. They're talented as well. Don't bag on them. It's a totally different culture.

Also @ KillerFan: Korean music has changed a lot... lol.


----------



## Adachi (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2009)

Flames in my thread? GTFO pl0x

I get both sides though, BB is just another manufactured boy band, used as a tool by the music industry for making money. Half the shit they do is recycled or at least inspired by American pop too.

Still can't deny I love them though. Seung Ri is my fav member btw <3

Hate them or love them they are here to stay as long as ppl buy their shit.

OH WAIT DID SOMEONE MENTION SOOYOUNG? brb FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Prendergast (May 7, 2009)

Hoon ♥ said:


> First of all, G-Dragon's Korean name is gwon-ji-yong.
> Gwon = his last name
> Ji = phonetically, it sounds like "G"
> Yong = dragon
> ...



please let's not get into fanboy/girl mode and start ranting over why one boy band is better better and whatnot especially in this thread. 
 crack crack crack
boom boom boom
how about they say something in Korean? 

tell me how korean music has changed. if it did, it certainly went the wrong way


----------



## AsunA (May 7, 2009)

Lol, someone is ticked off 

How is 2NE1 ~*talented*~?  I can't honestly say that after FIRE. I'm really surprised they are on page 250+ something on Soompi after two days debut  Hype over nothing, they're lame.

With BB, ok - GD can compose songs. That's some talent, ain't denying it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2009)

> First of all, G-Dragon's Korean name is gwon-ji-yong.
> Gwon = his last name
> Ji = phonetically, it sounds like "G"
> Yong = dragon
> ...



G Dragon sounds like some gangster who wears thongs, its like a porno name.



> For those hating on "crack, crack, crack," you should know that BB try to be as original as possible. What, you want them to say "boom, boom, boom"?



Crack can mean either ass or drugs, and neither of which should be repeated as legitimate song lyrics.

As for BB, im more of a fan because I find their parodies funny, their music is okay, nothing memorable. Tho i have a man crush on TOP, yes the weird vampire looking one

stock
I came

stock
I double came
not really


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 8, 2009)

Not ranting or ticked off at all. You can dislike them for all I care. Shit, I don't like "Fire" either. But don't say they suck when God knows you can't sing or dance as well as them. Telling someone they suck when you're far worse? That doesn't make any sense. :/ Once again, I'm letting you know I'm not ticked or ranting, lol.. just defending some artists that have spent a lot of time and put in a lot of effort and don't deserve to be called "nothing" or "lame."


----------



## AsunA (May 8, 2009)

^  Not being mean or anything, really...



Ennoea said:


> G Dragon sounds like some gangster who wears thongs, its like a porno name.
> 
> Hiashi's Hakkeshou Kaiten
> I came





Oh, I've seen that clip before. B-boys are quite interesting. Koreans vs Japanese dancer battles are most entertaining, I find them both good XD


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2009)

So I heard Love Love Love by Epik High, I think Im in love

See what I did there


----------



## AsunA (May 8, 2009)

How can you NOT listen to that before?  Though, *1 minute 1 second* is still the best


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2009)

^I don't really like Korean pop music, but I liked this, mostly because of the girl tho.

Yeah okay 1 minute 1 second is really good too.


----------



## Sasori (May 8, 2009)

Guys.

I just read the Map The Soul Book Album.

Wow is all I can say 


Shit hits u on a level I can't describe. It's moving...revolutionary. The words printed in that book...wow.

*******

Also stop all this bickering pl0x.

Leave Hoon alone he's a kl guy and he's entitled to his opinions.

But Hoon same goes for you let them say what they want and js agree to disagree.

Stop all this subtle flaming. Learn to respect each other or GTFO.

FFS I finally make a thread for Korean music where EVERYONE can post in regardless of your taste, so let's not destroy this pl0x.

I'm glad that there are ppl who are fans of Korean music too and I don't want to see this thread die cos of such pettyness >_>

Don't forget that you guys have something in common that no one else on the forum has <3

Man, after reading Epik High's book I am seeing the world so differently


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2009)

> Don't forget that you guys have something in common that no one else on the forum has <3



Like for instance were all secretly attracted to Hero from DBSK? Am I right or what



> Shit hits u on a level I can't describe. It's moving...revolutionary. The words printed in that book...wow.



Im intrigued, I though it was like a picture album or something?

Anyone else like 8eight? I'm really liking their new album:

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## koguryo (May 10, 2009)

Tablo, lol, camera guy kinda ruins it though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoiEHAHXFHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AsunA (May 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Like for instance were all secretly attracted to Hero from DBSK? Am I right or what
> 
> Im intrigued, I though it was like a picture album or something?
> 
> ...



Jaejoong is God  End of story 

I really liked 8eight's first album. Their collab with V.O.S was very good


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2009)

Tablo is RAWR.


----------



## Prendergast (May 11, 2009)

ok dokey sasori. okdokey.


i watched an epik high interview (dated 26apr2009), and the interviewer spoke fluent korean and english back and forth and tablo followed along. it kinda threw me off guard because i'm so used to koreans having the extent of their english vocabulary to the lyrics of their music.


----------



## Tensai (May 11, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I get both sides though, BB is just another manufactured boy band, used as a tool by the music industry for making money. Half the shit they do is recycled or at least inspired by American pop too.
> 
> Still can't deny I love them though. Seung Ri is my fav member btw <3
> 
> Hate them or love them they are here to stay as long as ppl buy their shit.


From BB, they are ok, but I feel like a lot of their music is the same :x I don't particularly like them or dislike them.




LOVEscream ♥ said:


> I almost wanted to neg-rep you for that statement. :amazed


hahaha~
I particularly don't pay too much attention to female groups, but I happen to think Wonder girls = SNSD 
Although, I don't happen to like Gee, SNSD does have some good music like "dear mom" I happen to really like that song and it's a song that I would sing to my mom.



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> How can you NOT listen to that before?  Though, *1 minute 1 second* is still the best


My favorite song from them will probably be " fallen blossom", the very first time I heard that song I cried and I don't normally ever cry when I hear a song, that song just connected to me. It was like they were singing about me.

*Spoiler*: _ Fallen Blossoms_ 



[YOUTUBE]it20YsnxM6g[/YOUTUBE]






Sasori said:


> Guys.
> 
> I just read the Map The Soul Book Album.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I really like this thread because I can share my musical tastes without people to bash or flame, so please I hope that doesn't change. Just because someone doesn't like the music you do doesn't mean they don't have musical taste. What people hear in a song that you don't particularly like is something we, the people that don't like the song, can't hear. Remember ever person is different and no one is going to agree on everything, so let's just respect.




;_; I'm  so jealous that you have book album, I'll have it soon. when I have money.
probably never ;_;
At least I have Tablo's book "pieces of you", that is such an amazing book.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2009)

Time for a horror story:

A while back I was abit obsessed with Wonder Girls, I'd constantly watch Tell Me, So Hot and Nobody mv's and love them. At first I didn't realise that while watching the videos I'd be shaking my hips, my parents thought something strange was going but I didn't notice and then it happened...

While on campus I was on a computer and as always I was watching So hot, and then the chorus hit at which point I turned to the person to my right and tossed my hair back and said seductively Im so hot..what I didn't realise was that my hair aint long enough to toss back, and the fact that guys don't do these things, and on top the whole room was staring....

I proceeded to run home, watch Rocky, Rambo and Steven Segal movies consecutively while repeating Im a man, im a man.

This is the shame of my life, Korean music, turning us all in to fangirls one by one, its the Korena agenda, run while you can!!!


----------



## Adachi (May 13, 2009)

Tensai said:


> I particularly don't pay too much attention to female groups, but I happen to think Wonder girls = SNSD



I almost want to neg you for that statement.


Ennoea said:


> Time for a horror story:
> 
> A while back I was abit obsessed with Wonder Girls, I'd constantly watch Tell Me, So Hot and Nobody mv's and love them. At first I didn't realise that while watching the videos I'd be shaking my hips, my parents thought something strange was going but I didn't notice and then it happened...
> 
> ...



I will gladly rep you for your behaviour.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Time for a horror story:
> 
> A while back I was abit obsessed with Wonder Girls, I'd constantly watch Tell Me, So Hot and Nobody mv's and love them. At first I didn't realise that while watching the videos I'd be shaking my hips, my parents thought something strange was going but I didn't notice and then it happened...
> 
> ...


I wear hair bands like G-dragon.


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

i have a worser shame! i check out a kpop news site to be informed of recognizable names.  
oh god, time to go lift weights and eat steak


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i have a worser shame! i check out a kpop news site to be informed of recognizable names.
> oh god, time to go lift weights and eat steak


I eat raw beef liek Koreans


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i have a worser shame! i check out a kpop news site to be informed of recognizable names.
> oh god, time to go lift weights and eat *raw *steak



corrected. 

hwayobi releasing a new album in the near future. thoughts on her?


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2009)

Duno who she is.

Don't know much about anything right now, trying to do my exams 

All the Korean culture and knowledge I have built up has all been pushed out of my head from revising D:


----------



## Tensai (May 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I almost want to neg you for that statement.



Well... I don't really pay attention to girl bands like I said before, is there something that makes wonder girls better than SNSD? I mean I don't know.... I mean I'm neutral towards things I don't pay attention to so maybe that's way. 
Prime example: I'm neutral towards Super Junior. 



KillerFan said:


> i have a worser shame! i check out a kpop news site to be informed of recognizable names.
> oh god, time to go lift weights and eat steak



XD please don't say popseoul or allkpop, I don't like those sites D: D: D:


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

i never liked allkpop either but then wondersmurf left his site for that one.  where else could i go for my wonder girls news?

this guy just added me on youtube, and i thought it was amazing. well not so much amazing, but fun.
he played the piano for lollipop:


----------



## Adachi (May 14, 2009)

I found popseoul a few days ago, and I have to say that site's filled wth ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) - both the article writers and the people commenting.

But I thought allkpop is a pretty well-known site?


----------



## AsunA (May 14, 2009)

Popseoul was a good blog til the good writer left the crew. Lmao, I think she created Seoulbeats after that. Either way, I always check my news on AllKpop. Though it's funny how incorrect they most of the time are. And yes, a bit weird that an excellent writer as coolsmurf moved to AK 

And... I reckon that this piano version of Sorry Sorry is way better XD


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2009)

That lollipop piano version had me blown away 

Piano of *Untouchable - Driving me Crazy* pl0x


----------



## Adachi (May 15, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Popseoul was a good blog til the good writer left the crew. Lmao, I think she created Seoulbeats after that. Either way, I always check my news on AllKpop. Though it's funny how incorrect they most of the time are. And yes, a bit weird that an excellent writer as coolsmurf moved to AK
> 
> And... I reckon that this piano version of Sorry Sorry is way better XD


----------



## AsunA (May 15, 2009)

Incorrect as... wrong? Some can't even get their (easiest) facts straight  Since DBSK-facts = easiest to find. WTF-age at f.e the blunder of number of sales. But besides that, ah well - they're ok. Though, you'll get tired of perverted articles by either johnnydorama or THERIPPER. But I give give credit to Johnny since he's quite a businessman though


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2009)

Allkpop and Popseoul writers are too busy judging everyone to post a decent article imo.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (May 17, 2009)

LOL SAS I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DIRECTED ME TO THIS THREAD.

I need to listen to more Korean music in general. ;A; But obviously atm I'm listening to a ton of Big Bang andand I need to listen to some Epik High asap.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2009)

Hoon posts here. 

What other reason do you need?


----------



## kimidoll (May 17, 2009)

well dats a gud point


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2009)

Listen to Untouchable ftw


----------



## Chemistry (May 17, 2009)

WONDER GIRLS TOHOSHINKI GIRLS GENERATION

OH MY GOD ~<3


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2009)

i guess the Gee fad isn't quite over aye?


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2009)

Chie said:


> WONDER GIRLS TOHOSHINKI GIRLS GENERATION
> 
> OH MY GOD ~<3


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2009)

no comment. 

lol i do want to say i was kind of disappointed by 2ne1's debut. they need to learn some more dance moves or get some backup dancers. or practice their lip syncing. i dunno  
maybe i'm too critical because their name sounds so dumb


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2009)

> maybe i'm too critical because their name sounds so dumb



2NE1 are awful.

Btw I heard BoA, Se7en and Wondergirls are trying to break the US. Who do you think has the best chance out of the lot? 

I've listened to Se7en's single Girls and honestly its bad, he won't get anywhere with that kind of song. I think Koreans artists need to have some sort of uniqueness to them if they want to break the US, acting like everyother RnB wannabe won't help. I personally think the indie Korean bands have a chance esp here in the UK, bands like Loveholics, The Melody, Casker pretty much rival most of the indie bands from here, unfortunately it'll never happen


----------



## Adachi (May 19, 2009)

Well, I've been watching a lot of videos this past weekend, and I have to say DBSK as a group is pretty talented. I watched some of their performances (MKMF 08, Golden Disk Awards, SBS Gayo) and I was pretty impressed by them. Compared to Big Bang, I would say I like them a bit better. 

But wth, I've only listened to _Mirotic_ from DBSK, _Lies and Haru Haru_ from Big Bang.


----------



## AsunA (May 19, 2009)

^ Sorry, huge fan of DBSK here


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2009)

BoA has already broken the US.

Didn't she get some top 10 hit or some shit? And she's churning out more too.

Also I hate 2NE1 lol. Absolutely hate them. I'd rape Bom tho.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2009)

> BoA has already broken the US.



Not really her album sales weren't very good, she debuted at #127. Tho this isn't unusual, most of the time for new artists the albums usually go up the chart but listening to her songs I doubt she'll break the US.

Comparing DBSK to Big bang is alittle unfair, tho I prefer Big Bang.

Yoobin>SNSD>a toilet seat>2NE1


----------



## AsunA (May 19, 2009)

She did? All she had was some position in the Hot Dance Billboard Charts? 

Either way, Asians are bound to fail in the US when it comes to music, whether they're Korean, Chinese or Japanese. I think they (Asians in general) have a better chance in Europe. We somewhat have a higher tolerance level compared to Americans (considering what we like as music in general ). 

Besides, almost all music I've heard from the artists I listen to are either from their entertainments themselves ór from composers from Scandinavia. Examples are:

MIROTIC - Dong Bang Shin Ki (Troelsen & Remee - DK)
Wrong Number - Dong Bang Shin Ki (Phrased Differently - UK/SE) | English Sample
Ride On - Tohoshinki (Phrased Differently - UK/SE) | English Sample
Love Like Oxygen - SHINee (Troelsen & Remee - DK)
Noona Neomu Yeppeo - SHINee (Xperimental Music - USA)
Eat You Up - BoA (Troelsen & Remee - DK)
Piranha - Tenjochiki (Phrased Differently - UK/SE) | There is an English sample on their website XD

SM Entertainment is quite fond of European composers so it seems  Avex Japan buys a bunch of stuff from them too for Koda Kumi, Anna Tsuchiya and of course Tohoshinki.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2009)

It's not tolerance, it's more like the style of music.

Asian music styles vary greatly from America's beacause of their culture. However, all this mainstream culture in pop you see these days are just their take on the "American" culture and style of music. And that's the reason they fail. Poor imitation.

It's a circular argument though, because original/authentic asian style music would naturally just not appeal or make sense to other countrys, even if English is used -- it's the culture.

Same example can be seen of UK Grime, which is basically the defining culture/music of the London urban scene. Grime is the "Hiphop" of UK in terms of sub-culture. But I highly doubt Americans would buy into it, having no idea the context or understanding of the culture that the music is made in, and for.


The reason the American music is so universal, is because the rest of the world are constantly bombarded with their culture in our media, so even non-Americans are aware and have a sufficient understanding of the culture and context the music is in.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2009)

> It's a circular argument though, because original/authentic asian style music would naturally just not appeal or make sense to other countrys, even if English is used -- it's the culture.



I think if Korean artists can incorporate the original/authentic music in to their tracks and make it accesible to the Americans then they have a chance to break the US, and make an actual impact. Otherwise the Korean artists will remain poor imitations. 

The language barrier is the main thing here, the lyrics when changed just don't come across aswell. I think its impossible for Asians to make a huge impact music wise, even UK indie music is sometimes banned on US radio stations because the Americans don't like them overshadowing their own acts. Right now Indian music is being hyped in  he US but it won't last, the Jai Ho fad will end soon.

Oh btw the english version of Wrong Number is actually pretty good.


----------



## Vix (May 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Not really her album sales weren't very good, she debuted at #127. Tho this isn't unusual, most of the time for new artists the albums usually go up the chart but listening to her songs I doubt she'll break the US.
> 
> Comparing DBSK to Big bang is alittle unfair, tho I prefer Big Bang.
> 
> Yoobin>SNSD>a toilet seat>2NE1


 
I thought the same exact thing.  I mean, she has her fans....but is that enough to get new fans.  I mean...Coco Lee debuted in the US too....and she didn't do too hot.


----------



## AsunA (May 22, 2009)

I think that BoA's poor CD sales are partly due the fact that SM suck at distributing it. It seems that fans were unable to buy it in stores and were forced to buy it via Amazon. Poor management and organisation if you tell me


----------



## Tensai (May 24, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> no comment.
> 
> lol i do want to say i was kind of disappointed by 2ne1's debut. they need to learn some more dance moves or get some backup dancers. or practice their lip syncing. i dunno
> maybe i'm too critical because their name sounds so dumb


Me too, I don't like 2en1. I really don't like that name, but I didn't come up with it, so I'm not going to say anything. :xxxx



Ennoea said:


> 2NE1 are awful.
> 
> Btw I heard BoA, Se7en and Wondergirls are trying to break the US. Who do you think has the best chance out of the lot?
> 
> I've listened to Se7en's single Girls and honestly its bad, he won't get anywhere with that kind of song. I think Koreans artists need to have some sort of uniqueness to them if they want to break the US, acting like everyother RnB wannabe won't help. I personally think the indie Korean bands have a chance esp here in the UK, bands like Loveholics, The Melody, Casker pretty much rival most of the indie bands from here, unfortunately it'll never happen


hmm, I really don't think they really have a chance unless it's like you said, I mean they have to bring something that is different than what people are currently doing now instead of imitating a style. I would love to see underground music becoming more popular, but I know that isn't possible 



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> She did? All she had was some position in the Hot Dance Billboard Charts?
> 
> Either way, Asians are bound to fail in the US when it comes to music, whether they're Korean, Chinese or Japanese. I think they (Asians in general) have a better chance in Europe. We somewhat have a higher tolerance level compared to Americans (considering what we like as music in general ).
> 
> ...


Although I am from the states, I do prefer European music to American music. There are more styles of music in Europe and more of a variety than here in the US. Asian people should really try Europe before they try the US. I don't know why they haven't thought of that yet....

-----

If I would say anything about DBSK is that their old music>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New music. 
I still don't really like Mirotic at all, but I really appreciate Rising sun and think it's a good song.

Shinee  I'm sorry if anyone likes them on here, but I've tried to like them, but I feel like a pedo for even trying. A 20 year old girl liking young boys? I don't know. :xxxx I can try liking everything else, but just them. I don't know, I just can't. I had to get this off my chest.
If I said this to my friends,  they would kill me D:


----------



## Sasori (May 24, 2009)

> Although I am from the states, I do prefer European music to American music. There are more styles of music in Europe and more of a variety than here in the US. Asian people should really try Europe before they try the US. I don't know why they haven't thought of that yet....


To be frank, America is much more "tolerant" of Asians than Europe are.

Europe is quite...racist lmao

Well closed minded. Not saying that all of them are, or even the majority, but definitely the ppl who are buying the records will not appreciate much from asia.


----------



## kimidoll (May 24, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Also I hate 2NE1 lol. Absolutely hate them. I'd rape Bom tho.


lol Sassy.

I kinda like _Fire_; Well, at least the beat. I'm not too crazy about them but I have to hear more before I make my own opinion about them. I like Sandara's and Park's voices though.

Also on a random note, it sorta creeps me out that the 15 year old in the group is doing those chest pumps [or w/e they're called] on stage wtfwtfwtf pedobait.


----------



## Sasori (May 25, 2009)

^ This is why I love Korea


----------



## Prendergast (May 25, 2009)

the culture is so much different in korea though because they can do all those pervy things and still be so prude


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2009)

> Europe is quite...racist lmao
> 
> Well closed minded. Not saying that all of them are, or even the majority, but definitely the ppl who are buying the records will not appreciate much from asia.



Not so sure about that one but theres not a real Korean/Asian presence in Europe, not like the US.


----------



## AsunA (May 25, 2009)

Tensai said:


> Although I am from the states, I do prefer European music to American music. There are more styles of music in Europe and more of a variety than here in the US. Asian people should really try Europe before they try the US. I don't know why they haven't thought of that yet....
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



USA > Europe... Just because the world is freaking biased to USA. You aren't "making it" when you're roaming around in "second class" Europe when it comes to music.

________________________________

You think? DBSK's old music might be better, but they're rather... bland and forgetable if you ask me. The only ones that really stands out are the actual songs that were promoted  Eventhough I'm (well I think I still am :amazed) a hardcore fan of theirs, I can't name their Korean tracklists. Even if I recognize the songs, never know the names 

Though, I can easily name all their Japanese songs in one breath if I heard them, but I guess I'm more of a THSK fan than a DBSK  So yeah, new songs wins it for me 
_________________________________

Nah, understandable. Why do you think they started off singing Noona, You're so Pretty? It's either hit or miss, but I guess it was a hit anyway. I'm half noona to the group. But yeah, since my favourite is now Taemin, I feel completely pedo whenever I see him 



pek Oh so cute. Maybe it will be less awkward when I'm 21 and he'll be 18.

BTW, check out their mini album. Eventhough Juliette isn't exactly my cup of tea, the rest of the album is quite promising.



Sasori said:


> To be frank, America is much more "tolerant" of Asians than Europe are.
> 
> Europe is quite...racist lmao
> 
> Well closed minded. Not saying that all of them are, or even the majority, but definitely the ppl who are buying the records will not appreciate much from asia.



Ehm, I wonder where you get that from? I get that we're racists... but racist to a certain kind of group. I don't see Europe bitch much about Asians, they rather see us as obedient citizens (at least at my place) that doesn't cause much trouble.

Close minded huh? Wonder how the European Union worked then after more than 50 years...



Ennoea said:


> Not so sure about that one but theres not a real Korean/Asian presence in Europe, not like the US.



QFT, Koreans and Japanese people are rare in Europe I think? I think most Asians here are either Chinese or Vietnamese.


----------



## Sasori (May 25, 2009)

^ Your last quote basically answered the 2nd to last quote.


----------



## AsunA (May 25, 2009)

So... you're saying there are less Asians in Europe, because Europeans are racists here towards us? Don't get your statement.

Immigrating to Europe is hard, because of law, economy, standards. It has nothing to do with whether your black, green, blue or white? I don't want poor Asians or Africans in Europe unless they a) mastered the language of the country they're immigrating to b) at least take an effort to find a job instead of eating OUR taxes we pay for by working hard. In that department, The Netherlands is way too nice to many immigrants who do nothing but enjoy the peaceful environment and do not work. We just give them a few hundreds euros because "they are poor, boohoo, need to feed them!". Yes, there are people who deserve that money, but some people, I just wanna smack them in the face and kick them out of the country. That doesn't make me racist at all btw. That doesn't make Europe racists at all. Just a matter of policy.

Besides, USA is and always has been the country of the wealth and happiness in Asians eyes. Who the hell wants to go to Europe? It's boring here...


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of 2PM?

I like Wheesung after Insomnia, better than the crappy Craig David version.


----------



## Sasori (May 28, 2009)

No, the lack of Asians in Europeans countrys make the Europeans less exposed and therefore less ready/tolerant of Asian culture.

In America there are large Asian communities so the asian culture isn't completely alien to them.

It's just common sense. If you grow up along side other cultures, you will be more open to them etc, because you already have experience with them.


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> What do you guys think of 2PM?
> 
> I like Wheesung after Insomnia, better than the crappy Craig David version.



2pm's performances aren't bad; their costumes are horrendous. my only problem is their look/image/concept. other than that, i like that again&again song. i think it's better than super jr's new track


----------



## Rapetacles (May 29, 2009)

GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY

I'd rape dat ass anytime!


----------



## Sasori (May 29, 2009)

hawt        .


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2009)

oh thanks to halfhearted 

at first i didn't know if was a wave of another snsd fan or not.


----------



## kimidoll (May 29, 2009)

lol what were those posts? 

*edit;*



> Nah, understandable. Why do you think they started off singing Noona, You're so Pretty? It's either hit or miss, but I guess it was a hit anyway. I'm half noona to the group. But yeah, since my favourite is now Taemin, I feel completely pedo whenever I see him



Lol ShinEE. I tried to listen to their music, but to be honest, I don't like it all that much. Well, 'Juliet' has a nice beat but seriously that's the only song of their's I heard so far that I like. :<
I admit that I like looking at them though. /shallow.

Taemin is my age so I totally have a chance.


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2009)

^       hawt

oh btw i watched the vid in ur sig Kimmi...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2009)

Big bang and their parodies are the most hialrious things ever, TOP is hilarious in them. The Coffee Prince one is good but the BOF parody is too good:

Part 1:RaizerXERO
Part 2:RaizerXERO

These subs are a joke and not accurate but their funnier.



> GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY
> 
> I'd rape dat ass anytime!



THe only jailbait bigger than SNSD are SHINee, 15 ffs, thats beyond illegal


----------



## Prendergast (May 30, 2009)

anything that makes fun of BOF gets my respect


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2009)

BOF is a walking parody


----------



## kimidoll (May 31, 2009)

Oh gosh, I used to watch their CF and BOF parodies every morning. XDXD
I /LOVE/ TOP's hair in the BOF one. :]

I just watched Rain's MV for 'Rainism';
OMG ORGASM. I mean, the entire storyline of the MV was lolwtf but omg the dancing. *__*


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (May 31, 2009)

G.O.D. is all I know


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2009)

I wanna be a bad boy, I wanna be a babad boy

Lol I hate that song.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 2, 2009)

^


----------



## Sasori (Jun 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Big bang and their parodies are the most hialrious things ever, TOP is hilarious in them. The Coffee Prince one is good but the BOF parody is too good:
> 
> Part 1:in b4 ban
> Part 2:in b4 ban
> ...


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

THE SUBS OMG LMAO HAHAHAHAAHAHAHA 

"HOLD ON RUI........YOU REALLY THINK I WOULDN'T NOTICE THIS WASN'T A BROWNIE??"

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2009)

How about? "Do what together? Do I look gay to you?" "You might be gay, I have seen you eat a lot of hot dogs"


----------



## Sasori (Jun 2, 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL TOP

-looks around for a minute after kissing Daesung-

SHIT

"That bastard molested my virgin lips!" :rofl



Ennoea said:


> I wanna be a bad boy, I wanna be a babad boy
> 
> Lol I hate that song.



LOOOOOL and a few days later I have a set of that MV. XD

idk, I like it but whatevs. C:

&& I love that parody of the song/dance too roflroflrofl. XDXDXD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2009)

> "That bastard molested my virgin lips!"



"Mom will kill me if I get pregnant"



> idk, I like it but whatevs. C:



The song is catchy with a great video but I find it a bit silly, the whole "rainism" stuff is annoying.

*new sig here too, lets spread the Korean pop love*


----------



## Adachi (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to say I'm both happy and sad for the Wonder Girls now.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 5, 2009)

Jonas Brothers, Nobody in English and Tell Me in English... Honestly, which one is happy? 

To those who have a Livejournal and are interested in lossless Kpop, I created a community for it so check it out and join for more uploads


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey don't be horrible to the Wondergirls, you'll make god angry

Not so sure about the english version, if the pronounciation is right then they could hit it big, maybe. Release So Hot in english, it'll be a hit (since there so many wannabe hot girls in the US).


----------



## AsunA (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm an atheïst, sue me. Oh btw, your signature is pure win  

If they'll release "So Hot", that would make them incredibly... arrogant? For all that matter, they (Americans) may find them fugly as hell, how embarassing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2009)

> For all that matter, they (Americans) find them fugly as hell, how embarassing.



Well americans think Pussycat dolls are hot so theres no accounting for taste:ho



> I'm an atheïst, sue me.



Then Darwins rolling in his grave, you offended the Wondergirls who are a clear example of natural selection done right


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG ENNOEA YOUR SIG LOL. 

WG singing in English what? SINGING JONAS BROTHERS WHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAT?
and wtf @ Americans finding them ugly? Where did it say that? :|


----------



## AsunA (Jun 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Well americans think Pussycat dolls are hot so theres no accounting for taste:ho
> 
> Then Darwins rolling in his grave, you offended the Wondergirls who are a clear example of natural selection done right



I just corrected myself; "They *may* find them fugly as hell".

Anyway, the only ones who are hot in WG are actually Sun Ye and Yoo Bin during So Hot.  I won't go back on my words that they fail either way  I actually appreciate how singers perform live rather than how they look tbqh. That's why I can't stand So Hee... Worthless performer and she looks creepy too 



kimidoll said:


> OMG ENNOEA YOUR SIG LOL.
> 
> WG singing in English what? SINGING JONAS BROTHERS WHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAT?
> and wtf @ Americans finding them ugly? Where did it say that? :|



Link removed

I corrected myself btw, a misunderstanding XD


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 5, 2009)

Wtf.  I've never heard any of their full songs [THANK GOD] but I'm pretty sure that the Jonas Brothers and Wonder Girls are soooo not the 'same genre' if you know what I mean. I mean wtf the Jonas Brothers basically make teenyboppery music, right? Well, like I said I've never heard them before so I don't know. ;p

And oic~ But anyways, _So Hot_ technically isn't an arrogant song, but like Pink's _Stupid Girls_ and makes fun of girls who think they're like that.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm lovin' all of the Korean pop love I see! :3

And about Wonder Girls opening for Jonas Brothers... that's so big for them. Damn.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually don't mind "Nobody" and "Tell Me" in English, just the fucking bros that's bothering me.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 6, 2009)

it's amazing that they got that kind of gig actually. jonas bros. is big business and big money


----------



## Sasori (Jun 6, 2009)

I bet 1000 rep points Wondergirls will tempt them into having sex with them.

I have faith in those Korean whores.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 6, 2009)

With Joe? Wuah, anytime


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2009)

You know what I was wondering if we'd see the old one trying it on with Yoobin or So Hee

Can't wait for them to announce wondergirls on stage, "now welcome a new girl band from China or where ever they come from in the middle east, its Wondergirls"


----------



## Sasori (Jun 6, 2009)

MIDDLE EAST


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I just ask how many people here are actually Korean?

Oh anyone here like the MasaMixes? Heard some them and they are fucking good, esp the Epik High remixes.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Yeah his remixes are great, I haven't heard the Wonder Girl ones though.

Yoobin is so much more chubby in the face nowadays


----------



## AsunA (Jun 7, 2009)

MasaMixes isn't as impressive as Aliks to be quite honest. I always get headaches with their mashups.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 7, 2009)

No I'm not Korean.

That's why I'm glad you guys are here to translate :3


----------



## Adachi (Jun 7, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I bet 1000 rep points Wondergirls will tempt them into having sex with them.
> 
> I have faith in those Korean whores.


I bet you the opposite, those fuckers will eventually lose their virginity rings-

Fuck, wtf am I saying? 

God, the heat's gone to my head.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 7, 2009)

^ LOL.

I gotta say, I only like three or so songs by the Wonder Girls 'cause otherwise, their songs don't interest me all that much. :|


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2009)

I like Lee Sueng gi, someone tell me im an idiot

Masamixes have some good tracks but alot of them aren't remixed well, too may BoA ones that don't sound good at all, I like 2PM and Hilary Duff one tho, its awesome. The K Pop 2009 remix is epic tho:

this

And have you guys seen May Doni's Molla-ing MV? Im surprised people in Korean didn't mind, they tend to be so close minded about these things.

Oh and a Parody of Wrong Number, seriously I lolled hard at this one.

this

I was watching some WG live performance and they really can't sing, So Hee sings like she's whispering, Sun Mi's bad too, she can barely say the words right


----------



## Hope (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a fit when I found out about JoBros/Wonder Girls.

Why? Because sister is going to see JB next week. I was seriously going to steal the ticket off her and go just to see WG then go home.

But then I found out they were only opening in America, so I was all like


----------



## AsunA (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll say this once and never again. I only have the hots for this song.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 8, 2009)

lol never heard of KARA before but they sure are ugly.

And looooooooooooooool Epik High, my heroes <3


----------



## AsunA (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Jun 8, 2009)

Wait that one confused me.

Wasn't that Tablo speaking lol?


----------



## AsunA (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes? Did I say otherwise?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 8, 2009)

The vid says Tablo teaching Tukutz english, so I was expecting Tukutz trying to speak english lol


----------



## Adachi (Jun 8, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ^ LOL.
> 
> I gotta say, I only like three or so songs by the Wonder Girls 'cause otherwise, their songs don't interest me all that much. :|



You should try some of their slow songs, like _Friend, Saying I Love You, Wishing on a Star, and Sorry, Heart_.



Hope said:


> I had a fit when I found out about JoBros/Wonder Girls.
> 
> Why? Because sister is going to see JB next week. I was seriously going to steal the ticket off her and go just to see WG then go home.
> 
> But then I found out they were only opening in America, so I was all like



They are coming to Vancouver in 20 days.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2009)

God that singing is half assed, lol Epic High


----------



## Adachi (Jun 9, 2009)

Since we are talking about Epik High, I lol'd when I watched this video.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 9, 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG TABLO LMAO

MITHRA IS LIEK FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK I DONT KNOW U GUISE LMAO


----------



## Hope (Jun 9, 2009)

Adachi said:


> They are coming to Vancouver in 20 days.



Really? I bet they don't come to London though.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate that they are heavily Americanized, but at the same time I can't deny that they are one of my fav groups.

Behind their recycled commercial "American Hip Hop" style, their flow is fucking amazing and it's got me addicted.

I think this is why I love Korean tunes, because I do not understand a word they are saying, so that even the words become pure music, and appreciated for just beautiful sounds -- instrumentals in their own right.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 9, 2009)

^ Oh, I know right? idunno, I honestly never liked rap/hip hop/R&B until I listened to Korean music. It was easier for me to focus on the melodies and the tone of the singer to understand the meaning of a song instead of just looking it up on songmeanings or w/e.

Not that I don't enjoy the occasional song in English though.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2009)

It's a double-edged sword though because although ignorance is bliss, being oblivious to the message of the lyrics can be detrimental in two ways:

1. When the lyrics have a negative message, as they can be talking about all kinds of shit and you are essentially enjoying someone's expression of it. (ie. you could be listening to some Zaru-Nazi tunes about dismembering jews etc )

2. When the lyrics have a positive message, the artists are speaking real deep shit that they are trying to communicate to the rest of the world -- provoking, life-changing messages could be tragically missed. 
The best example I can think of is Epik High, little do people know that their lyrics are trying to free the mindset of the people caught in this capitalist maze, and to encourage artists to speak from their heart, and not censor themselves for money or image.

However like all music, it's pretty subjective though what you think of as good or bad messages.

I guess scenario 1. isn't that bad when listening to Korean hiphop, because the worst it can be is the "American"-style lyrics focused on money etc which Unbreakable are guilty of 

note: For all those Amerifags/lurking FBI (), sorry I keep using America as some evil benchmark. It's not that I hate America it's just that because alot of my music is from America, that's the only other place I can compare it to lol


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 10, 2009)

The thing I dislike about Korean mainstream tunes is that even though they have a slick production, they aren't too original a lot of the time. And a lot of the artists try to be the American version of something. Like Seungri with Strong Baby. The similarities with 'My Love' are glaring. Of course I still like them but you know when you're listening to something and you still know it's a piece of shit? XD Of course this does not go for ALL of the artists but what I mostly dislike is how idol groups are so popular and the companies just like churning out one after another. Some are more talented than others imo like DBSK... some average with catchy tunes like Wonder Girls... And look at the sheer amount: Wonder Girls, Big Bang, SHINEE, 2NE1, SNSD, DBSK, etc... Korean music scene now is like Japan was 20 years ago, obsessed with idols and idol groups.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2009)

^ Wooo someone who actually gets it. (albeit just saying what i've been saying for the last 13 pages lol...)

Ironically Seungri is my idol <3


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 10, 2009)

Sasori said:


> It's a double-edged sword though because although ignorance is bliss, being oblivious to the message of the lyrics can be detrimental in two ways:
> 
> 1. When the lyrics have a negative message, as they can be talking about all kinds of shit and you are essentially enjoying someone's expression of it. (ie. you could be listening to some Zaru-Nazi tunes about dismembering jews etc )
> 
> ...



LOL NAZIS.  Well, I'd like to think that my favorite artists aren't singing about killing off whole races.  But anyway, if I like a song enough, I usually look up the lyrics. Like, I seriously almost cried when I read what the lyrics to _Haru Haru_ meant lol.



Amuro-ro-ro said:


> The thing I dislike about Korean mainstream tunes is that even though they have a slick production, they aren't too original a lot of the time. And a lot of the artists try to be the American version of something. Like Seungri with Strong Baby. The similarities with 'My Love' are glaring. Of course I still like them but you know when you're listening to something and you still know it's a piece of shit? XD Of course this does not go for ALL of the artists but what I mostly dislike is how idol groups are so popular and the companies just like churning out one after another. Some are more talented than others imo like DBSK... some average with catchy tunes like Wonder Girls... And look at the sheer amount: Wonder Girls, Big Bang, SHINEE, 2NE1, SNSD, DBSK, etc... Korean music scene now is like Japan was 20 years ago, obsessed with idols and idol groups.



This reminds me of that Hyori Lee and Britney Spears thing a while ago.

But oooooh I know, but I guess the same can be said for plenty of other artsists all around the world whether they rip off American/Asian/African/whatever tunes. And SERIOUSLY it's like there's a "female version" of popular boy bands now like 2NE1/Big Bang and Super Junior/Girl's Generation; and I think I heard that they want to make a girl version of ShinEE [lol pedos] too.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 10, 2009)

and that's why korean music will not be taken seriously for many years to come


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2009)

As I said before Korean is music is still in that 90s period that US went through, obsessed with Boy bands/ girls band that can barely sing and random acts sings silly ballads, unfortunately its not changing at all. My big issue with current Korean mainstream pop music is that it suffers from manufactured albums syndrome, which means that when these boy bands and girl bands release albums and on the whole album theres barely any good songs that you'll listen to again which you already don't have. 



> The thing I dislike about Korean mainstream tunes is that even though they have a slick production, they aren't too original a lot of the time.



Some of the beats are too unoriginal and just sound really mechanical. And whats with the constant use of Auto-Tune? And I know alot of people don't like WG but I really like them becuase they have a 80's dance vibe to them that I like.

There are many mainstream bands that are good, for instance Loveholic are really good, My Aunt mary aswell but I don't think they get much attention. 



> and that's why korean music will not be taken seriously for many years to come



The Korean Indie scene is really good and if some of these acts recorded their music in english and released them in the west I can guarantee they would make it big. I've been listening to folk music nearly all my life and a Korean Band called Blue Dawn blew me away, seriously good stuff. Same with Tearliner, Adult Child, The Melody, all unique pop music, and kick the crap out of alot of acclaimed Indie acts from the US and UK.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And I know alot of people don't like WG but I really like them becuase they have a 80's dance vibe to them that I like.



I like you.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 12, 2009)

80s is the new 90s duh.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

i'm just waiting excitedly for the english version of nobody. to see if it sucks big time or if it actually sounds good.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 13, 2009)

They actually have good English, so I wanna hear it too. But to be honest, I think America is over the whole boy/girl band idea and might not like them. :|
I REALLY want them, Se7en and BoA to be successful though.

Idk, maybe Disney will give them a show lol.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

jonas bros. is freaking huge! wonder girls might have a chance.. when did we last have a spice girls phenomenon?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2009)

SNSD have the whole Disney vibe about them so this probably would have helped them.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 13, 2009)

but snsd can't speak english  gee gee gee gee gee x1000 doesn't count. neither is hahahahaha x1000


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2009)

^ looooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Adachi (Jun 14, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> but snsd can't speak english  gee gee gee gee gee x1000 doesn't count. neither is hahahahaha x1000


Well said.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 14, 2009)

Preview of the English version of Nobody:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2009)

I think when Sohee tries to sing it live in english, people will go home.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2009)

Sohee <3


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, the really used the autotune on her lol.
I like Sunmi's part though; I heard an interview with them once, their English is pretty good.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2009)

boy george, i hope that was not the real leak!


----------



## AsunA (Jun 14, 2009)

Sounds good indeed, but like everybody said - sounded good till Sohee opened her mouth 

Good gracious, 2NE1 won a Mutizen today   I was 100% positive that SHINee would win this week, cause they were #1 with physical sales for 3 weeks now...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2009)

^They both suck:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw the MV for Juliette, could Shinee get any gayer? And seriosuly what is wrong with SM? Looks like half of them had their noses and teeth done, honestly.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 17, 2009)

I like SHINee. :<

I really like that song and dance too, but I prefer not to look at what the guys are wearing, lol.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 17, 2009)

The only guy I recognize from that group is the dude that spoke and cried during MKMF '08.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2009)

Someone bring me Aikiko. She looks like she would fit in this thread.

And around my dick.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 18, 2009)

SHINee's not gay  Their stylists are 8D And come on, you can't deny that they dance superior.

SNSD's comeback involves Rino (choreographer 'Replay' and 'Juliette') and Yoo Young Jin (composer Rising Sun, Girls on Top, My Name, 'O', Purple Line etc). I mean, that combo just can't go wrong .



*_*


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

Those chicks in hot pants can't go wrong *_*


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2009)

Those legs are photoshop, they all look the same


----------



## AsunA (Jun 18, 2009)

You're in denial how hot these girls are


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Those legs are photoshop, they all look the same


Leg twins


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 18, 2009)

The only SNSD member I know is Yoona, lulz.
Or is she in Girls Generation? w/e I mostly care about boy bands. 

Oh but on the topic, what girl bands should I get into? OTHER then the Wonder Girls, lulz.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2009)

SOOYOUNG <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried to listen to a few songs of Baby V.O.X and they were goddamn awful, esp their US single, you can barely understand it. 

I found out one of the girls from 2NE1 is 15, I will not be touching myself watching their video again, its a slippery slope and it ends in prison


----------



## Grandia (Jun 19, 2009)

im honestly surprised south korea cared about hiphop/rnb, i thought the only parts of asia that cared most was japan and maybe China, good stuff anyways i'll check some stuff out


----------



## AsunA (Jun 19, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Oh but on the topic, what girl bands should I get into? OTHER then the Wonder Girls, lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2009)

> im honestly surprised south korea cared about hiphop/rnb,



You don't know much about the South Korean music scene then.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I found out one of the girls from 2NE1 is 15, I will not be touching myself watching their video again, its a slippery slope and it ends in prison


Yar lol Minzy is 15.

I fap to her more when I found out she was 15.



Grandia said:


> im honestly surprised south korea cared about hiphop/rnb, i thought the only parts of asia that cared most was japan and maybe China, good stuff anyways i'll check some stuff out


lol no.

The Korean music scene is more interested in hiphop/rnb than you think.

The current "popular" tunes and artists in South Korea right now all reflect it's influence.



Ennoea said:


> You don't know much about the South Korean music scene then.


Neither do I 

I been really lazy recently and I haven't downloaded any new tunes since Untouchables album lol


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I tried to listen to a few songs of Baby V.O.X and they were goddamn awful, esp their US single, you can barely understand it.
> 
> I found out one of the girls from 2NE1 is 15, I will not be touching myself watching their video again, its a slippery slope and it ends in prison



I heard one of their songs when they performed in North Korea for some special thing way back when. They're okay.

I like how Minzy's signature move is her chest pop that reveals her bra in her second solo in 'Fire'. :|


----------



## Sasori (Jun 20, 2009)

> I like how Minzy's signature move is her chest pop that reveals her bra in her second solo in 'Fire'. :|


I like it too


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2009)

Any of the family freindly SNSD underage?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Any of the family freindly SNSD underage?



The youngest one turns 18 next Sunday.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

We must get her before that date or all will be lost!!

To the rape-mobile~!!


----------



## AsunA (Jun 21, 2009)

Why rape the poor girl?  She's not that pretty, huge eyebags O_O


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh she's ugly ?

THAT CHANGES EVERYTHING


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 21, 2009)

Jonghyun from SHINee gets more attractive to me day by day.



*_*


----------



## AsunA (Jun 22, 2009)

^*_* Hot linkers aren't cool you know?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2009)

*_* Hot linkers aren't cool you know?

Kimmi


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 22, 2009)

WELL IT WAS LATE AND I WAS LAZY.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2009)

Your right he's hawt.

The "no hotlinking" girl is hotter though.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 22, 2009)

lol you're so biased. 

Oh, so has anyone checked out that new girl group 4minute? You know, the one with the ex-Wonder Girl?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2009)

tbh, all the girl bands sound and look the same to me.

So the only way I can appreciate them is just fapping to their legs.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 23, 2009)

4minute is bs to the max. Rip off of 2NE1, which is a bad thing, and After School. I mean, what's up with the street-style all of a sudden? And lol @ Hot Issue, I keep thinking that it's Big Bang's song lol.

Oh why did she end up in such a horrid group. She was actually the only Wonder Girl I really liked.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 23, 2009)

To be honest, she has such an annoying and high pitched voice, imo. :|

Oh but anyway, this is epic lulz:


----------



## Buster (Jun 23, 2009)

Is this only a HipHop/RnB thread or wut?
Cause I see SNSD!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2009)

SNSD be bustin a cap in their asses and what not!!! You ain't gangster till you've gee baby'd boy!!


----------



## Buster (Jun 23, 2009)

^Lmao.

So we can't discuss about DBSK, SuJu, BigBang, 2PM etc?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2009)

We discuss everything from Wondergirls to Tablo, this is more of a Korean music thread than just hip hop and RnB.



> Jonghyun from SHINee gets more attractive to me day by day.



They look really weird now, its like they've been dressed by some gay guy who really likes rainbows, not to mention too much make up.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 23, 2009)

Jailbaits are in fyi  I used to like Jonghyun, now he kinda annoys me idk. Then I got punished by YesAsia, since they gave me the Jonghyun-version of their ROMEO album instead of Taemin


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 23, 2009)

v______v I still like him. 

andandand I LOVE HYORI. <3~ She needs to comeback, I don't want anymore girl groups. >:|


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Is this only a HipHop/RnB thread or wut?
> Cause I see SNSD!


This thread has been a general Korean music thread since page 3 lol.

It got thread hijacked by the fangirls


----------



## Buster (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha I see I see. Is it weird to listen DBSK etc etc if you're a guy :$?

Gee Gee Gee


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2009)

Nah DBSK is actually quite good, and is relevent if not central to the developement of the hiphop scene in Korea.


----------



## Buster (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm HipHop..

I still listen to Jang Woo Hyuk, is he still in the military?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 23, 2009)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, I'M ACTUALLY STARTING TO LIKE SNSD


----------



## Adachi (Jun 23, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> lol you're so biased.
> 
> Oh, so has anyone checked out that new girl group 4minute? You know, the one with the ex-Wonder Girl?


----------



## Buster (Jun 23, 2009)

Adachi said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, I'M ACTUALLY STARTING TO LIKE SNSD


That's a good thing.

Gee Gee Gee


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 23, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Haha I see I see. Is it weird to listen DBSK etc etc if you're a guy :$?
> 
> Gee Gee Gee



lol no. Plenty of guys like them, they're just not as vocal as the fangirls.



Adachi said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, I'M ACTUALLY STARTING TO LIKE SNSD



I NEED TO GET INTO THEM. And After School, my iPod lacks K-girl groups. Well, GOOD ones lol.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 23, 2009)

Zachy said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> Gee Gee Gee


FUCK YOU MAN, FUCK YO-

I'M GENIE FOR YOUR DREAMS~

@kimi: do you have WG in your iPod yet?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> my iPod lacks K-girl groups. Well, GOOD ones lol.


What a coincidence, so does Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2009)

One of the girls from After School is really hot, thats all I remember from watching their mv's which doesn't say much about them.

What do you guys think Son dambi? Female rain my ass.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 24, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I like them more than 2NE1.
> I ma steal your set.



 Sure, just not Sica!

But do not fear! There are other 8 girls 


I'd go for Taeyeon or Fany



Zachy said:


> Haha I see I see. Is it weird to listen DBSK etc etc if you're a guy :$?
> 
> Gee Gee Gee



LOL, we need moar DBSK fanboys  You get my respect man


----------



## Buster (Jun 24, 2009)

^TaeYeon is mine 
Hmm.. I should make a TY set.

DBSK all the way


----------



## koguryo (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Sooyoung, she looks sexier with short hair.  I might be attending Inkigayo this Sunday if I get chosen for the whole ticket drawing thing.  I find out tomorrow.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

I WANT ALL OF THEM


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 24, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @kimi: do you have WG in your iPod yet?



Yes, that's what I'm talking about. 



Sasori said:


> What a coincidence, so does Korea.



LOL.



Ennoea said:


> One of the girls from After School is really hot, thats all I remember from watching their mv's which doesn't say much about them.
> 
> What do you guys think Son dambi? Female rain my ass.



Park Gahee? I like their song 'Diva', but idk anything else about them lol. Oh but Park Gahee went out with DBSK's Micky/Yoochun, that's ALL I know about After School.

I like her and she's a really nice dancer, but what's with the 'female Rain' comparisons? Lol she doesn't seem ANYTHING like him.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2009)

Rain is overrated anyway.

Se7en ftw


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 24, 2009)

can someone please list some new/old good songs (just from the top of your heads) please


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 24, 2009)

FUCK YOU SASSY I'M RE-RE-HIJACKING THIS THREAD WITH SOME GAY KPOP COVERS.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Sure, just not Sica!
> 
> But do not fear! There are other 8 girls
> 
> ...



Too bad, I'm taking SooYoung. 


koguryo said:


> I like Sooyoung, she looks sexier with short hair.  I might be attending Inkigayo this Sunday if I get chosen for the whole ticket drawing thing.  I find out tomorrow.



HOLY SHIT YOU LIVE IN KOREA


kimidoll said:


> Yes, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 24, 2009)

ROFL NO OFFENSE. XD

I mean, I like three of their songs and they have some vocal talent, but I feel like JYP cares more about them having catchy songs than the former. 8|
Seriously, I can't. Stand. Sohee. If it wasn't for Yoobin and the other three, I don't think I'd care that much about them.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh wait, is it thread hijacking tiem?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GjnFF49Snw[/YOUTUBE]

Utada Hikaru (J-pop), bitches. 

Her performance definitely touched my heart.


----------



## Buster (Jun 25, 2009)

What do you guys think of this song;


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eb7HkRmJw4&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2009)

Soo Young is pretty much the hottest chick in Korea.

And dam u fangirls overpowering me 












Do it some more


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2009)

Again and again and again and again angaaain!!!!

Song got annoying fast.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2009)

What a waste of cake.























oh wait I mean...THEY ARE JUST ASKING TO BE RAPED


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 26, 2009)

I LOVE 2PM NOW. lol the best thing from JYP in a loooooong time.
I like 'I Hate You' a lot too haha.

Guys, you know how DBSK spends half their life at airports? Well, do you think when I come back from India in a few weeks, they'll HAPPEN to be at a Chinese or Indian one? 

lol it'd be so awesome.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like I'm not going to Inki this weekend.  I entered next weeks drawing though.  Been to a few concerts since I got here.  3  

A Christmas one: Epik High, No Brain, SNSD, Shinee<<<I was almost run over by fangirls thanks to them.

New Years concert: Baek Ji Young, K. Will, Can, Norazo, and Shinee again.

Free Hite Concert: Just Big Bang, some Nanta, and B-Boys.

I'm here studying Korean so I just listen to the music.  I have a huge thing for Younha.  Korean fans scare me.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 26, 2009)

Koreans in general are quite frightning actually. Heard about the measures they're taking with illegal downloading?



kimidoll said:


> Guys, you know how DBSK spends half their life at airports? Well, do you think when I come back from India in a few weeks, they'll HAPPEN to be at a Chinese or Indian one?
> 
> lol it'd be so awesome.



No. Unless they're taking a detour to China before going to Bangkok for their Mirotic Asia Tour.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard /something/ about that, seems really strange. 8|

Damn. T.T


----------



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I'm here studying Korean so I just listen to the music.  I have a huge thing for Younha.  Korean fans scare me.


ARE YOU A HAWT CHICK?

IF YES POST PICS PL0X


----------



## Buster (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2009)

SNSD's starting to take over my mind, slowly replacing Wonder Girls. 

Oh wtf, I like their MV and comeback. Soo Young's fucking hot.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes. Soo Young is the hawtest thing in S.Korea right now.

Until N.Korea's nukes arrive


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ARE YOU A HAWT CHICK?
> 
> IF YES POST PICS PL0X



I'm a half-Korean dude.  Right now I'm more concerned about the cute half-Japanese, half-Korean woman that sits by me in my Korean class.  She's 7 years older than me but she looks like she's my age.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 26, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I'm a half-Korean dude.


...

Son, I'm disappoint.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 26, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I'm a half-Korean dude.  Right now I'm more concerned about the cute half-Japanese, half-Korean woman that sits by me in my Korean class.  She's 7 years older than me but she looks like she's my age.


Pics or it didn't happen.

Also do you have any sisters or cousins


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I'm an only child and my Mom was adopted by an American family when she was young so I don't have any Korean cousins, at least that I know of.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2009)

The songs average if not below tbh, not as great of a comeback as SM made it out to be.

And rumours going around that DBSK might be over? Sound ridiculous.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 27, 2009)

Whoa.....fast.  Just saw him on TV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eMVFYp-Zjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 27, 2009)

Outsider is pro.

Apparently he's faster than Twista lol

Seriously though, I don't much like him, his speed rap is just too squeeky-"FastForward the track" for me.

But I do respect him alot though he's pretty known in the Korean Hiphop scene.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 27, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Well I'm an only child and my Mom was adopted by an American family when she was young so I don't have any Korean cousins, at least that I know of.


Is your mum hot?


----------



## Buster (Jun 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And rumours going around that DBSK might be over? Sound ridiculous.


NEVER 

When are they going to release a new album anyways, or are they still busy touring in Asia?


----------



## AsunA (Jun 28, 2009)

4 full length Korean albums and 4 full length Japanese albums in a span of 5 years... Let the guys rest lol. *The Secret Code* is still running in the Oricon Charts  Best selling Korean artist in Japan right now, I'm quite proud lol.

I don't think there will be any Korean album for 2009, it's totally SNSD's year. There might be a BEST album for Tohoshinki by the end of the year. It's only a speculation though. My speculation  My guess is that they'll return in 2011 to Korea, so that 2010 can be SHINee's year. I kinda wonder if they'll be still as popular or be just like BoA; some ~traitors~ to the country by staying ~forever~ in the enemy's territory.


----------



## Buster (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah.. I think they need some rest. I thought 2009 would be SuJu's year? But SNSD isn't bad either. Damnit I love your sig.

But who do you mean by traitors? Sorry for asking.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 28, 2009)

Suju? Nah - they had their year, which was 2007  The Gee-craze pretty much confirmed SNSD's position in popularity.

BoA is a traitor in some Korean eyes? Because she's in Japan all the time and hasn't come back in ages. I mean, *Girls on Top* was from 2005 and what year are we now in?  I can understand her Korean fans though lol. Cassiopeia is actually feeling the same thing now.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2009)

lol "enemy's country" 

wtf u make them sound like some epic rivalry shit


----------



## Buster (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought you meant North-Korea...

Didn't BoA come back for the SM Town songs/events?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2009)

FUCK YEAH WONDER GIRLS SOUND AWESOME AT THE JOBROS CONCERT AND THEIR NEW MV'S SURPRISINGLY GOOD

And yeah, SNSD dominates 2009.


----------



## Fran (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard this song from JTL at a show in Thailand.
It was my favourite song last year.

[ignore the fanmade MV]

Link removed

Great song pek

I was asked to contribute by Ennoa :ho


----------



## koguryo (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol the English "Nobody" MV looks like an old Kung-Fu movie.  Did the redo the last minute of the video?  It looks a little different.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 29, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Lol the English "Nobody" MV looks like an old Kung-Fu movie.  Did the redo the last minute of the video?  It looks a little different.


They dubbed the voices and filmed new parts for the English lyrics.

So the entire song's composed of interchanging Korean parts from the original MV and newly filmed English parts.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 29, 2009)

Adachi said:


> They dubbed the voices and filmed new parts for the English lyrics.
> 
> So the entire song's composed of interchanging Korean parts from the original MV and newly filmed English parts.



The only part that stumped me were the ending bits of the song, the wigs look a little different and the quality looks better.

Unrelated but does JYP kinda look like a creeper?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

> Because she's in Japan all the time and hasn't come back in ages



Japan loves BoA, perhaps the media is less intrusive so she can have all that sex and SM don't need to find out. Poor Suju will all turn gay if SM don't give those guys abreak.

Welcome Mattaru.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Japan loves BoA, perhaps the media is less intrusive so she can have all that sex


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

SM have BoA strapped down in Korea not to mention their all prudes there, she probably spends all her time in Host bars rolling around.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 29, 2009)

brb going Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2009)

Take me too

Let Shinee get popular and they won't be coming back either, in those pants they'll get all the guys they want


----------



## Buster (Jun 29, 2009)

SHINee won't reach DBSK level  NEVER!


----------



## Table (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to have Korean roommates at school and they converted me ;3


----------



## Sasori (Jun 29, 2009)

Were they hawt and naked?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 30, 2009)

Table said:


> I used to have Korean roommates at school and they converted me ;3


OH FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

IT'S KIKI


----------



## AsunA (Jun 30, 2009)

Japan loves BoA 

Right, she barely sells anymore. Her *BEST&USA* sold half what Tohoshinki's *The Secret Code *has sold atm (250k). Her *BEST OF SOUL* was a millionseller  But you can't blame her, she's been there ever since she was 13. I think next year is her 10th anniversary.

WG's gonna fail in USA. We'll see them back next year when Korea is all turned in SNSD's SLAVE 4 U.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2009)

WG just need to release a new song and then SNSD will be cowering, going Baby Gee Gee Gee and then Sohee will pimp slap Yoona

WG are awesome, SNSD are Walt Disney's wet dream. And Genie's ain't all that, I doubt it'll last.

I htought this was awesome tho:

Naruto Chapter 454 Predictions Thread


----------



## Buster (Jun 30, 2009)

^BHAWHAHAAAAAAAA Boy's Generation, omfg.. too good.. AAAAAAHAHAAAAA
First I thought it was Heechul in the teal pants but it was Eunhyuk..

TaeYeon still the best pek


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2009)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Wonder Girls had performances here last night and tonight, and I missed them all

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

But good news, JYP just announced they are going for the entire JoBros tour now.



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> WG's gonna fail in USA. We'll see them back next year when Korea is all turned in SNSD's SLAVE 4 U.


I don't think so, Jim.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2009)

lol "SNSD's SLAVE FOR U" 

Although the imagery is nice


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2009)

I heard SNSD got accused of being Nazis?


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I heard SNSD got accused of being Nazis?


Yeah, that was just lulz.

Read this

I lol'd hard


----------



## Taco (Jul 2, 2009)

Who hurr likes 2NE1? They're all super hot, especially Sandara.

Bigbang's new jam is alright, too. Lolz


----------



## Buster (Jul 2, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, that was just lulz.
> 
> Read this
> 
> I lol'd hard


That's my hand


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2009)

Omg floating hand from Evil dead!!

Bad photoshop aint it.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 5, 2009)

The thread is dead...


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2009)

Not enough tits that's why.


----------



## Buster (Jul 6, 2009)

Tell Me Your Wish is getting addicted!

Also a question the Music Bank program, is that once in a week? I saw a clip where 2PM won first place and SNSD got second, will they compete again next week? Because I read comments that "Tell me your wish" just got released and that's why they got 0 votes so maybe they'll get first place next time?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 6, 2009)

Man I haven't downloaded any Korean tunes for ages.

I'm gonna go lurk asianload later and see what new tunes are around.

Guys you should mention if a new album or new single etc comes out or if u just download something new 

Granted I will ignore everything u post and in return I will post some obscure hiphop videos


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 6, 2009)

Refresh my memory, who likes Big Bang? I like their new Japanese single:


----------



## Sasori (Jul 6, 2009)

oh shit his body is hawt


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to do things of a graphic nature to it


----------



## Taco (Jul 7, 2009)

Zomg I love it in a manly way.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> I would like to do things of a graphic nature to it


Post pics and/or vids to demonstrate.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

Drunken Tiger Vol.8 - Feel GHood Muzik: The 8th Wonder


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate Poseoul, they made a comment that if bands like 2NE1 tried to break the US Korean music would get taken seriously over there. I mean ffs.

Oh I heard Tiffany from SNSD got caught without wearing underpants.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 7, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I hate Poseoul, they made a comment that if bands like 2NE1 tried to break the US Korean music would get taken seriously over there. I mean ffs.
> 
> Oh I heard Tiffany from SNSD got caught without wearing underpants.


It was false rumours. Yoona flipped up her skirt before the performance because she was checking if she had tug the black box thing inside.

No panties. (or there lack of)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

RainXFox 

And protip: Don't post in the Blender

If u wana comment js do it in this thread trust me


----------



## Buster (Jul 7, 2009)

^Why is that?

Haha, I heard there were rumors about them dating. But now I see that he has rejected her, gogo Rain.

Rainism, you know it.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't really like Rain, but after this...


----------



## Buster (Jul 7, 2009)

^Yea me too, I only listen to 2 or 3 songs.

But damn, Big Bang going to the US. Wonder girls too? Se7en.. omfg I prefer Rain over him.

When is it TVXQ's time


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 7, 2009)

So who here listens to Drunken Tiger?
Tiger JK is the best korean rapper by far.


----------



## Taco (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bang going to US? What?

I heard 2NE1 was offered to be able to work with Lady Gaga by Interscope but they turned it down.

WTF?!


----------



## LMJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> Big Bang going to US? What?
> 
> I heard 2NE1 was offered to be able to work with Lady Gaga by Interscope but they turned it down.
> 
> WTF?!


Speaking of artists going over to the US. Se7en (feat Lil' Kim), WonderGirls and BoA (feat. Sean Garret) have had their US debut (although BoA has done a few songs in english b4). I think the time for the US breakthrough of the Korean style to enter our culture a bit more.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 8, 2009)

Zachy said:


> But damn, Big Bang going to the US.





Forbidden Truth said:


> Big Bang going to US? What?


I read about that on allkpop a while ago, but can't find the article. But anyway, this is what they are doing for the second half of 2009


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> So who here listens to Drunken Tiger?
> Tiger JK is the best korean rapper by far.





Sasori said:


> Drunken Tiger Vol.8 - Feel GHood Muzik: The 8th Wonder




The greatest/most influential rapper in Korean history for sure, but as a rapper not the best.

Although definitely up there in the top 10.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 8, 2009)

Big Bang - Haru Haru best song everrr!!


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 8, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The greatest/most influential rapper in Korean history for sure, but as a rapper not the best.
> 
> Although definitely up there in the top 10.



Well, I mean, he isn't the fastest, and he isn't the wordiest, but he is definitely the most fluid rapper Korea has ever had.

Tiger JK's topics of rapping matured as he got older and it was great to see him go through life the way he did. His old stuff was great and his new stuff is great too. His english songs aren't bad as well.

I would put him above tablo and mc sniper.

Tablo is wordy but he isn't as fluid or natural. Tablo himself thinks Tiger JK is the best I think. Tablo is getting good though. I thought he was going to be crap like TOP(who I like as a big bang member, but do not take seriously as a rapper) since he is mainstream, but some of his songs really impressed me.

Are you korean?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2009)

TOP isn't a crap rapper, the guy's still pretty young and Big Bang still haven't given him the right opportunities. Obviously he isn't up their with the greats but not crap by any standrads.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jul 8, 2009)

From the previous page, I would really be surprised if SNSD _didn't_ win MuBank this week. The reason they didn't last week was because their album was released late, so they got 0 for two of the categories (despite still being pretty close to 2PM's amount). But their first week sales are close to 40k according to Hanteo so they're most definitely gonna do an all-kill.


----------



## Taco (Jul 8, 2009)

TOP rocks as an entertainer.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 8, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Are you korean?


In b4 Sasori replies "I'm from Sunagakure."



Dark_wolf247 said:


> From the previous page, I would really be surprised if SNSD _didn't_ win MuBank this week. The reason they didn't last week was because their album was released late, so they got 0 for two of the categories (despite still being pretty close to 2PM's amount). But their first week sales are close to 40k according to Hanteo so they're most definitely gonna do an all-kill.



Any idea what those two categories mean? I was actually quite surprised when I saw that.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Well, I mean, he isn't the fastest, and he isn't the wordiest, but he is definitely the most fluid rapper Korea has ever had.


Define fluid.



> Tiger JK's topics of rapping matured as he got older and it was great to see him go through life the way he did. His old stuff was great and his new stuff is great too. His english songs aren't bad as well.


Yea, you can see a clear maturation, but unlike most rappers, it hasn't affected his _fire_ in his game. (Think Eminem)

He raps the same from when he was younger, to now, even though the content of the rap are so different.



> I would put him above tablo and mc sniper.


Hmm... MC Sniper is one of my favourite hiphop artists, but his rap isn't that good compared to Tablo and JK imo. But that's not to say he isn't one of the best hiphop artists in Korea.



> Tablo is wordy but he isn't as fluid or natural.


I'm not sure what you mean by fluid, or natural. In fact Tablo is one of the most "natural" rappers imo, and by that I mean how "natural" his talents are. Or did you mean something else?



> Tablo himself thinks Tiger JK is the best I think.


Well that's a given. JK is the father figure of hiphop in Korea, for clear reasons. He's literally a legend.

To illustrate, he is like Ali for boxing, like JK is to Korean hiphop. Everyone knows him, is popular, and looks up to him etc, but even though might be up there in the top, isn't the best. But that's not insulting JK in ANY way, and he deserves the utmost respect of ANY rapper in Korea.



> Tablo is getting good though. I thought he was going to be crap like TOP(who I like as a big bang member, but do not take seriously as a rapper) since he is mainstream, but some of his songs really impressed me.


Tablo mainstream?

wtf you clearly don't understand him then lol

Yes Tablo is or _was_ mainstream, but that wasn't the path he wants to choose. Does the whole MapTheSoul fiasco mean anything to you ??

Tablo is a revolutionary. His lyrics, holy shit this guy is using his talents to spit about stuff that's highly controversial in a political and also philosophical sense. His game is greater than just music.

The only reason why he may continue to be seen as mainstream is because of his wide spread popularity and fans.

Tablo is easily one of the greatest artists ever in Korea, and will easily be cemented in history alongside (but maybe not equal to) JK. Hopefully you will see that I am rating him highly for reasons_ other_ than his rapping skills.



> Are you korean?


No, which is a really big limitation to my knowledge and understanding of the Korean hiphop scene.

I can't rate artists much due to me not understanding their lyrics, or context. Unless I can find a translation, and it's meanings discussed in some forum with other knowledgeable peers.

But what I can rate, and love very dearly, is their flow.

Holy shit I cannot begin to express my love for the Korean language as a medium for rap.

Also, because I cannot understand or read or write Korean, it's difficult for me to find *real* rappers, which are usually underground and impossible for someone like me, who wouldn't even know where to begin to find.

Or I've heard shit from guys that I like but have no idea what their names are etc..



Ennoea said:


> TOP isn't a crap rapper, the guy's still pretty young and Big Bang still haven't given him the right opportunities. Obviously he isn't up their with the greats but not crap by any standrads.


Also, about TOP:

Wasn't he a well known underground hiphop artist before he joined Big Bang?

He sold his soul to the devil that is the Korean mainstream music scene. He  became one of the biggest stars in Korea right now in sacrifice of being true to his hiphop heritage. He is a tool, which I sort of disappointed for because even through the tarnish of pop, his rapping is quite something to behold.

However, that's not to say I'm not a fan of him 

Ok on other hiphop artists..

Dynamic Duo. Both of them. Their flow. Holy. Fucking. Shit.

Definitely my favourites right now.

Also do you know about that "Tooki" guy? I don't know his english name or what his name is in Korean characters but he's that just kind of recently coming up and getting big, 18-19 yr old that's getting the underground scene into a frenzy.



Adachi said:


> In b4 Sasori replies "I'm from Sunagakure.


I'm from Sunagakure


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure if this is a repost, but heres a video of a Filipino's prison doing super junior - sorry sorry.

Hotfile


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2009)

^ They've also done Michael Jackson's _Thriller_, Wonder Girls' _Tell Me_ and _Nobody_.

You have to admit they are quite talented and dedicated.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

> Define fluid.


His flow is like water, it feels the most natural and not forced in any way. It doesn't seem rehearsed, thought about, just seems like it comes out. A bit like Eminem.



> Yea, you can see a clear maturation, but unlike most rappers, it hasn't affected his _fire_ in his game. (Think Eminem)
> 
> He raps the same from when he was younger, to now, even though the content of the rap are so different.


True.



> Hmm... MC Sniper is one of my favourite hiphop artists, but his rap isn't that good compared to Tablo and JK imo. But that's not to say he isn't one of the best hiphop artists in Korea.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by fluid, or natural. In fact Tablo is one of the most "natural" rappers imo, and by that I mean how "natural" his talents are. Or did you mean something else?



Tablo's lyrics are great(I'm korean so I understand, but seem too rehearsed. I guess it is just a feeling, but he is a natural lyricist, but him spitting is just a bit too formulaic.



> Well that's a given. JK is the father figure of hiphop in Korea, for clear reasons. He's literally a legend.



Yep.




> To illustrate, he is like Ali for boxing, like JK is to Korean hiphop. Everyone knows him, is popular, and looks up to him etc, but even though might be up there in the top, isn't the best. But that's not insulting JK in ANY way, and he deserves the utmost respect of ANY rapper in Korea.



Actually, a lot of people don't know him, a lot of my korean friends don't know him and I tell them he is better than TOP and they laugh at me. I think his lyrics just seem the illest and fluid. You can be wordy and fast as hell like Twister but I will consider Eminem the better rapper since he is more fluid. That is why I still think he is the best.




> Tablo mainstream?
> 
> wtf you clearly don't understand him then lol



Eminem didn't want to be mainstream. He is. So is Tablo. So Tablo constantly being on game shows and talk shows on Korea, which also feature SNSD and stuff isn't mainstream? Him being on music core or music bank doesn't make him mainstream? He has underground work but he is mainstream. Just like lil wayne.



> Yes Tablo is or _was_ mainstream, but that wasn't the path he wants to choose. Does the whole MapTheSoul fiasco mean anything to you ??
> 
> Tablo is a revolutionary. His lyrics, holy shit this guy is using his talents to spit about stuff that's highly controversial in a political and also philosophical sense. His game is greater than just music.
> 
> The only reason why he may continue to be seen as mainstream is because of his wide spread popularity and fans.



Again, he is mainstream. I don't care if he hates it, he just wants to be like a real G and not be but he is. I mean some of his photo shoots just scream mainstream I don't see how you don't get it. His lyrics can be great but like lil wayne, he splits his mainstream raps and his underground raps. Eight by eight and other "underground" songs won't change it.




> Tablo is easily one of the greatest artists ever in Korea, and will easily be cemented in history alongside (but maybe not equal to) JK. Hopefully you will see that I am rating him highly for reasons_ other_ than his rapping skills.



I see that you rate Tablo highly for his influence and I like what he is doing A LOT because he is mainstream yet he has skills. It impresses me. I just don't see him as revolutionary like you do, guess it is because I didn't read his book. I mostly respect him for going into rapping even though he graduated from Stanford. 

He wouldn't rank top ten in greatest artists in Korea. Rain, who is severely mainstream, would actually rank above him. In korea, mainstream isn't the devil like America, which is why you shouldn't think I am insulting Tablo when I call him mainstream. Korea is great since we have singers, which died out a long time ago for mainstream America.

His lyrics aren't really controversial compared to many others, even such as Tiger's mainstream albums.



> No, which is a really big limitation to my knowledge and understanding of the Korean hiphop scene.
> 
> I can't rate artists much due to me not understanding their lyrics, or context. Unless I can find a translation, and it's meanings discussed in some forum with other knowledgeable peers.
> 
> ...



I'm not the most hardcore rap listener and I know some underground but not nearly as much as some of my friends but from the music I hear, I don't think you are missing much. Most of them have no fluidity and just lyrics. Of course, the cream of the crop are still amazing. Most of the guys want to be controversial, but have no meaning to their rap, except swearing. This bothers me. It is the wrong type of controversy.



> Or I've heard shit from guys that I like but have no idea what their names are etc..
> 
> Also, about TOP:
> 
> ...



TOP is a great guy. I love watching him on game shows and junk and he says he was an underground hip hop artist and junk but come on, you can't take him seriously. His lyrics are childish, he only has his voice going for him. I like him in TOP ft. Gummy-I'm sorry. But it's so catchy how can I not?



> Ok on other hiphop artists..
> 
> Dynamic Duo. Both of them. Their flow. Holy. Fucking. Shit.
> 
> Definitely my favourites right now.



lol somehow I had a feeling you would talk about them dub d's lol. They got funk.





> Also do you know about that "Tooki" guy? I don't know his english name or what his name is in Korean characters but he's that just kind of recently coming up and getting big, 18-19 yr old that's getting the underground scene into a frenzy.


Can't really put my finger on who you are talking about but if I listened to something you have of him, I might know.



> I'm from Sunagakure


Tell Gaara I said hi. 



On another note, who also hates G dragon. The poser guy is the worst out of big bang. I listen to every song and I just can't seem to hate every single lyric he has had on a song. His broken english that is suppose to sound tough is pathetic. Dae Sung>G dragon. Yes, I have a Sunday Family follower.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh I lurked this thread before and someone said Kara was ugly. Preposterous. There is one really beautiful girl Han Seung Yeon. She looks terrible in pictures though.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdQQkYcoCiY[/YOUTUBE]
Very first singer. Look at her smile a 0:56
pek


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> His flow is like water, it feels the most natural and not forced in any way. It doesn't seem rehearsed, thought about, just seems like it comes out. A bit like Eminem.


Ok if we are talking in terms of flow JK isn't the best for me.

However, that's not to say I don't rate his flow really highly. Also, you have to consider his "drunk" or "high" flow, when he spits intoxicated 

But yea, wait don't get me wrong, his flow is hella good, better than most rappers I've heard in both English and Korean.

For me, guys like Gaeko tops him in terms of flow.

Ok here is a classic track that has both JK and DD on it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y9DYqlXbBk[/YOUTUBE]

This track is fucking ill. All 3 of them are destroying the track on this one.

*Tiger JK*

JK on the first verse, his flow there just typical, classic JK flow. Fucking sick. 
If you know anything about Korean hiphop, it's impossible not to recognise, it's so unique. 

His flow is raw, and _powerful_ - if there's any word to describe it. I don't know how to explain it, but he just puts so much _"power"_ in his articulation of his words. The overall flow results in like a series of "blasts" but somehow seamlessly strung together.

*Gaeko*

Gaeko is in the 3rd verse if I'm hearing it right (think he's the one spitting on the "chorus" too). It's a lil faster than JK's, but he does it so well. It's not like a Twista type flow, but it's just a raw, aggressive flow that has a little spice in it. The speed is nicely controlled.

I guess the speed of his flow appeals to me more.

But obviously we are discussing something completely subjective, so it's up to the listener I guess.

The DD track I posted earlier imo is a great illustration of Gaeko's flow:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbZlFbxs8o8[/YOUTUBE]

The verse in the beginning. Just wow, definitely one of my favourite verses of every piece of music I've ever heard from English or Korean hiphop.

The flow just appeals to me so much. It just hits the right spots in my ear drums 

Anyways, enough discussion about JK and Gaeko, it's a subjective topic but it's clear we both agree that they are both incredibly gifted rappers, regardless of where we rank them 

Another group I'm keeping an eye on is Untouchable. Sure they are incredibly mainstream, and are falling into the traps that come with the curse of mainstream (such as being used as just another money making tool by the industry), but in terms of their rapping they are underrated. This is probably because the majority of their fans are just pop followers and I doubt could appreciate their rapping on our level (lololol hiphop elitism ftw - this thread is becoming like the English hiphop thread ).

Ok let's use their "smash hit" as an example:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izIFmiRytS4[/YOUTUBE]

(I have no idea their names so bear with me lol)

The first guy that spits his flow is just raw, and agressive. It hits my spots 

But then the 2nd guy, wow the contrast is amazing. It's calm and subdued.

It works wonders on my ears, and I just love it so much. Their contrasting styles work so well together. I can see why they are popular mainstream, cos it actually *sounds* awesome, even if you know nothing about hiphop.

I don't think they will be anything in terms of the JK etc, because their pop tarnish is affecting their rap. If you hear their other tracks, it's losing any sense of hiphop at all. Quite disappointing, with so much potential 



> Tablo's lyrics are great(I'm korean so I understand, but seem too rehearsed. I guess it is just a feeling, but he is a natural lyricist, but him spitting is just a bit too formulaic.


Agreed. If you read my previous post, I said little about Tablo's flow. I even emphasised I was rating him for reasons other than his flow.

However, again, that's not to say I don't like his flow alot but imo Mithra's flow is better than his. Mithra's is more raw, and just sounds better.

But as a rapper Tablo outshines Mithra, for reasons beyond his flow. Like you said, he exels as a lyricist.



> Actually, a lot of people don't know him, a lot of my korean friends don't know him and I tell them he is better than TOP and they laugh at me.


What kind of people are your friends though?

They sound like they are just those pop followers, so obviously wouldn't know much about hiphop, and it's history.

Their age might be a factor too because JK's main exploits are years ago.



> I think his lyrics just seem the illest and fluid. You can be wordy and fast as hell like Twister but I will consider Eminem the better rapper since he is more fluid. That is why I still think he is the best.


I like Twista's flow, but it's too one dimensional. It doesn't hit all the spots for me. No doubt talented though.

Eminem's flow resembles JK's, so the comparison works for me too lol

But in terms of flow, Eminem's flow isn't really that appealing to me. He is a great rapper to me more for his lyrics, and his controversy and influence rather than his flow.



> Eminem didn't want to be mainstream. He is. So is Tablo. So Tablo constantly being on game shows and talk shows on Korea, which also feature SNSD and stuff isn't mainstream? Him being on music core or music bank doesn't make him mainstream? He has underground work but he is mainstream. Just like lil wayne.


Ok he may be "catergorised" as mainstream, but clearly just like Eminem his purpose and whole attitude to his music is not the same as those fundamentally "mainstream tools".

For me it sounds insulting to Tablo, to even put him in the same category as those other mainstream artists, because that's not what he's about.



> Again, he is mainstream. I don't care if he hates it, he just wants to be like a real G and not be but he is. I mean some of his photo shoots just scream mainstream I don't see how you don't get it. His lyrics can be great but like lil wayne, he splits his mainstream raps and his underground raps. Eight by eight and other "underground" songs won't change it.


I think you misunderstand Tablo's history.

He used to be a regular unknown rapper, but began to build up a popularity in the underground scene. He was scooped up by the industry realising his money making potential as hiphop was becoming more "in".

So yes he used to be played around by the mainstream music industry, but he has left that behind after opening his eyes to that whole world.

Of course his photoshoots and shit are all mainstream, and they probably still will be as he can't escape the limelight now. But his fundamental focus of his game is now completely different to that of what it was before, and of the mainstream music industry. 

Imo, if he still does ads and photoshoots etc, it's more for raising funding and recognition for his revolution, rather than just for the sake of money and fame. That much should be clear if you've been following MapTheSoul campaign.



> I see that you rate Tablo highly for his influence and I like what he is doing A LOT because he is mainstream yet he has skills. It impresses me. I just don't see him as revolutionary like you do, guess it is because I didn't read his book. I mostly respect him for going into rapping even though he graduated from Stanford.


Well for one thing it's early days, so it's not strange that he isn't known widely as "revolutionary" yet.

But you can't deny the step he took was massive, in terms of Korea. He's opening the eyes of the whole of Korean music industry and it's listeners...

Tablo's influence is getting there. I mean he is beginning to get support from beyond the shores of Korea. People around the world are acknowledging him.



> He wouldn't rank top ten in greatest artists in Korea. Rain, who is severely mainstream, would actually rank above him.


lol Rain as a rapper...

His rap his fail what are you talking about ?

He needs to just stick to his pop idol singing.



> In korea, mainstream isn't the devil like America, which is why you shouldn't think I am insulting Tablo when I call him mainstream. Korea is great since we have singers, which died out a long time ago for mainstream America.


Wth, Korean mainstream is crazily disgusting. I mean just look at the dispensable girl/boy bands being churned out by them on like a monthly basis o_O



> His lyrics aren't really controversial compared to many others, even such as Tiger's mainstream albums.


Tiger's controversy is more for his swearing and general offending the prude society back then which had a stereotyped view of hiphop.

Granted, Tiger pretty much confirmed their stereotypes though 

Tablo's controversy is beyond the superficial. He wasn't just getting censored for his swearing. He was censored for pointing out the underlying flaws of society and the way the government was running the place etc..

His censorship was on a political level.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

Post was too big, continued:



> I'm not the most hardcore rap listener and I know some underground but not nearly as much as some of my friends but from the music I hear, I don't think you are missing much.


Nah the shit I'm learning from forums and blogs etc, I know I know very little about this scene 

I only know of the artists that are known in the mainstream, but I want to know more about those hidden unknown underground artists.



> Most of them have no fluidity and just lyrics. Of course, the cream of the crop are still amazing.


Funny, majority of the rappers I've heard have mad flow. But then again as I said before, I am in love with the Korean language for rapping. 

I don't know whether you saw my post quite a few pages ago, but I love the *sound* of the language. And it's because of the fact that I cannot understand the words on a semantic level, that I appreciate it for it's sounds, the words are music to me, as much as the beats in the track.

So I guess that makes me appreciate and listen to Korean hiphop in a different way to you, who understands the meanings.



> Most of the guys want to be controversial, but have no meaning to their rap, except swearing. This bothers me. It is the wrong type of controversy.


Agreed.



> TOP is a great guy. I love watching him on game shows and junk and he says he was an underground hip hop artist and junk but come on, you can't take him seriously. His lyrics are childish, he only has his voice going for him. I like him in TOP ft. Gummy-I'm sorry. But it's so catchy how can I not?


Again you misunderstand.

It's the mainstream tarnishing him, of course his lyrics and stuff are gonna be childish and pop. You think he was spitting like that when he was underground?

Hell no. His game and attitude to music is completely taken over by the industry. He spits whatever and however, the mainstream big shots decide he should spit to make money.



> lol somehow I had a feeling you would talk about them dub d's lol. They got funk.


More than just ordinary funk 



> Can't really put my finger on who you are talking about but if I listened to something you have of him, I might know.


Hmm...I'm not really sure but have a listen to "Die a Legend 2". It's on the new JK album.

I think that's him on the first verse, but it names him as DOK2, which I'm not sure is the same person...



> Tell Gaara I said hi.


I can't, I'm dead 



> On another note, who also hates G dragon. The poser guy is the worst out of big bang. I listen to every song and I just can't seem to hate every single lyric he has had on a song. His broken english that is suppose to sound tough is pathetic. Dae Sung>G dragon. Yes, I have a Sunday Family follower.


lol G Dragon is another tool.

But he does it so well 

It's impossible not to like his cute feminine, but tough badboy personality


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

> I'm korean


Can't believe I missed this.

Pics of your sister naked or it didn't happen.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm starting to get tired of K-Pop, it's kinda like the same thing over and over.  I used to be a big SNSD fan, but the fans act as if they're the best thing ever.  Anyways, I've been trying to get into Inki for a few weeks now, but that was for SNSD, now I just wanna see Outsider, if the guy is still promoting whenever I get the chance to go.  Now I only listen to ballads.  I guess while I'm here, I should try listening to some underground rappers or something, but I'll kinda feel like a poser going into a Hiphop club not having any idea what's going on.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2009)

> I'm starting to get tired of K-Pop, it's kinda like the same thing over and over.



K-pop scene is actually quite good but if your gonna stick to suff like SNSD or WG then it'll get boring. Give LoveHolic or The Melodies some try, awesome music.



> I should try listening to some underground rappers or something, but I'll kinda feel like a poser going into a Hiphop club not having any idea what's going on.



I wish I knew more about Korean hip hop because these guys are having a great convo

The extent of my hiphop knowledge is that Chamellionaire is the guy with really big grills

I do like Ludacris tho.



> The poser guy is the worst out of big bang. I listen to every song and I just can't seem to hate every single lyric he has had on a song. His broken english that is suppose to sound tough is pathetic



"Drop dead bitch"


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

@Sasori
On the Rain part, you said top artist, not rappers, so I thought we were talking of just pop as well. rain is like korean michael jackson.

Mainstream=good since it does produce the boy/girl bands, but it also produces many great singers such as Jo sung mo.

It's great that you like many other rappers and I'm glad our opinions on some rappers deviate slightly.

On the topic of TOP, I'm sure he spits differently underground, but Tablo spitting for Epik High mainstream still shows skill unlike TOP.


About my Korean friends, they are like 22 so they are old enough.

Watch my Kara video!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> @Sasori
> On the Rain part, you said top artist, not rappers, so I thought we were talking of just pop as well. rain is like korean michael jackson.


Ah yea, I know about Rain. His popularity is well deserved, regardless of what I said about him before.



> Mainstream=good since it does produce the boy/girl bands,


I disagree on a moral basis. For example, I still do enjoy and am a fan of many mainstream bands and artists.

It's the intentions and the corruption that I don't like.



> but it also produces many great singers such as Jo sung mo.


I don't know enough about Korean pop to comment xD



> It's great that you like many other rappers and I'm glad our opinions on some rappers deviate slightly.


Yar it's great to have another Korean hiphop fan.

I was tired of talking to myself, and being overwhelmed by the K-pop fangirls 

Hijacking-re the thread are we ??



> On the topic of TOP, I'm sure he spits differently underground, but Tablo spitting for Epik High mainstream still shows skill unlike TOP.


Again, Epik High is clearly a hiphop group, so their content is truer to hiphop than Bigbang is.

You have to see the bigger picture 

Epik High is marketed as a hiphop group, the industry uses them to fill the "hiphop" part of mainstream. Thus they are allowed to have more freedom in their rapping as that's what they are supposed to do.

Big Bang, although are called "hiphop", for all intents and purposes is pop. They are a boy band. Made for the sole reason for being incredibly popular, and it's just a coincidence that "hiphop" style is popular in mainstream, so the industry draws from that scene, but are not actually TRUE to that scene if that makes any sense.

Ok how about this..

If TOP was in Epik High, I am pretty sure he would flourish and grow his rap game way more than he has done in Big Bang. 

Understand now :3?



> About my Korean friends, they are like 22 so they are old enough.


Any girls ?

Pics pl0x



> Watch my Kara video!


Brb fapping.

edit: Embedding disabled by request


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow I just realised we destroyed this page with overwhelming hiphop talk 

Pop-fans carry on posting though because this place wouldn't be the same without u <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2009)

Nah carry on its quite interesting, and you never know how long it'll last Sasori before we fangirls invade with more pop talk

Watched the dancing inmates, man for a bunch of rapists and murders they can dance well, even I can't dance to Tell me as well:S

I bet when they showed them the MV for Tell Me and Nobody for reference they were fapping like crazy not knowing those girls are underage and its wrong


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watched the dancing inmates, man for a bunch of rapists and murders they can dance well


Wait what?

Which vid lol xD?



> I bet when they showed them the MV for Tell Me and Nobody for reference they were fapping like crazy not knowing those girls are underage and its wrong


If fapping to underaged Korean girls is wrong, then I don't want to be right


----------



## Buster (Jul 9, 2009)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> From the previous page, I would really be surprised if SNSD _didn't_ win MuBank this week. The reason they didn't last week was because their album was released late, so they got 0 for two of the categories (despite still being pretty close to 2PM's amount). But their first week sales are close to 40k according to Hanteo so they're most definitely gonna do an all-kill.


On which day is Music Bank anyways. Any live streams =p?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

Um if any of you can read korean, just pay for usiclub and get everything and anything possible. Movies, games, music, etc.

@Sasori, I wrote a sentence wrong. mainstream is good because  even though it produces crap boy bands and girl bands, it produces great singers. You should hear some of it. Pretty amazing.


On the TOP issue, I'm sure he is better than what he spits right now but until he proves it, it is just speculation.


Oh I have pictures but I somehow feel it would go around quickly. Them>girls here. Girls from church really. Well, I don't think they are that great but they are pretty I guess.

Sooo I'm a Han Seung Yeon fanboy. Her smile is just pek


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Um if any of you can read korean, just pay for usiclub and get everything and anything possible. Movies, games, music, etc.



Usiclub is pretty coo', but i usually just get music and for the most part dramas, and for that i go to my reliable Clubbox


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

eh, usiclub seems faster to me but older people tend to stick with club box.

SASORI
You must watch the Kara video on youtube. Watch her smile at 00:56. The very first girl that sings is so beautiful. Watch her smile at 1:33.
Her>SNSD.


----------



## Buster (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Um if any of you can read korean, just pay for usiclub and get everything and anything possible. Movies, games, music, etc.


Oh damn.. I'm still studying it.

There's no other way?


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

I mean, I'm sure you can limewire or junk but our family settles for usiclub lol.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> @Sasori, I wrote a sentence wrong. mainstream is good because  even though it produces crap boy bands and girl bands, it produces great singers. You should hear some of it. Pretty amazing.


Hmm...the only one I know of is Lee Soo Young. One of the most talented singers I've ever heard imo. Beautiful voice.

But imo, she isn't the "mainstream" I am against. I don't know much about her but I'm pretty sure she isn't a product of the mainstream artist factory.



> On the TOP issue, I'm sure he is better than what he spits right now but until he proves it, it is just speculation.


Well nah come on it's common sense!!

It's like say 2 guys who play basketball, and are equally good in the sport. One joins a basketball team and one for some reason joins a baseball team.

The guy who joins the basketball team, continues to focus on his bball game and improves, and is surrounded and influenced by other ballers.

The guy who joins the baseball team uses his athletism from basketball to do well at baseball, but loses his skills and focus of basketball.

Hmm...that example sounded better in my head 



> Oh I have pictures but I somehow feel it would go around quickly. Them>girls here. Girls from church really. Well, I don't think they are that great but they are pretty I guess.


Pfft I'd only use it to fap, not to spread on the internet. You can trust me 



thegoodjae said:


> eh, usiclub seems faster to me but older people tend to stick with club box.
> 
> SASORI
> You must watch the Kara video on youtube. Watch her smile at 00:56. The very first girl that sings is so beautiful. Watch her smile at 1:33.
> Her>SNSD.


I can't. It says the "Embedding was Disabled at request"


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

Well click on the video again and you can watch it on the actual   youtube site.

Let me get a list of some singers you should listen to.

Eh. Top<Tablo by far. I mean, I know TOP was underground for a bit, when he was fat, but his lyrics that he writes for his parts aren't creative enough. I mean, even though he is limited, he can still show a bit more effort.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

Tablo > TOP easily.

No one is denying that 

Just that I think TOP could have had so much potential if he didn't join a
*POP BOY BAND* lol


----------



## Buster (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I mean, I'm sure you can limewire or junk but our family settles for usiclub lol.


Hah.. too troublesome for me, unless you know a good site where they upload those stuff in HQ/HD.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 9, 2009)

what "stuff" are you looking for?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

jae seriously, you should know by now that anything asian and with legs I'd fap to.

Kara is no different. I don't distinguish girl bands at all, they are all fap fodder the same to me


----------



## Buster (Jul 9, 2009)

Animesing said:


> what "stuff" are you looking for?


TV Shows like Music bank, iunnow intresting stuff. What do you recommend me. I wanna watch those stuff and not fall behind Like how I missed the XMan episodes, or other fun stuff to watch.

GOE;SS's website is still underconstruction..


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

Seriously tho KARA look so jailbaitingly hawt, I will surely rape them <3

Also, I like the jump the girl in the middle does, so cuteeee xD


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

Nicole? Eh she is kinda cute.
Han Seung Yeon is the best however. You will all turn into fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2009)

I miss Xman too


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Nicole? Eh she is kinda cute.
> Han Seung Yeon is the best however. You will all turn into fans.


The only name that matters is mine when they are screaming it


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> K-pop scene is actually quite good but if your gonna stick to suff like SNSD or WG then it'll get boring.



COOL STORY BRO.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 9, 2009)

You mean when we scream it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2009)

> COOL STORY BRO.



Im just saying other than ballads/hiphop/idol bands there is alot of good Korean music, you just have to look. Not that theres anything wrong with just listening to balalds or Idol bands

I don't like Kara, its like their mothers dressed them for a tea party, tho that image might turn Sasori's wood


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2009)

^ Indeed it does 

Seriously, Korea is the new Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2009)

Koreas too prudish to be the new Japan, when was the last time you saw Korean porn? Japan on the other, my god there sex maniacs. Tho in Japan sex has nothing to do with morals at all, its kind of just seen as an activity.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 10, 2009)

Well kara use to be more grown up when they had four members. The original member left after she failed her college entrace exams. Here is one of their best songs.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8v9r_zn204[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AsunA (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not here for a few days and Sasori produces long and... surprisingly good posts. What in the world happened?


----------



## Buster (Jul 10, 2009)

Because SNSD won this week's Music Bank. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTrYrJyuvGQ[/YOUTUBE]
pek


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Koreas too prudish to be the new Japan, when was the last time you saw Korean porn? Japan on the other, my god there sex maniacs. Tho in Japan sex has nothing to do with morals at all, its kind of just seen as an activity.


Well yea Korea are hella prudish but seriously they have double standards.

Just look at what these chicks are wearing 

Also, the amount of jailbaits around as if it is perfectly acceptable to watch 15 year olds in hot pants (which imo it is).



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> I'm not here for a few days and Sasori produces long and... surprisingly good posts. What in the world happened?


lol I used to make massive, intelligent posts all the time.

Then I realised that was no fun


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2009)

So like I'm listening to JK's new album.

Die Legend 2. 

HOLY FUCKING SHIT: Random site

Gaeko's flow fucking hell this is what I'm talking about


----------



## AsunA (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Buster (Jul 12, 2009)

Park Myung Soo is just awesome, he always deliver! He actually has an awesome voice, he should be a rapper 

And Sica's voice is sweet as ever~

Is there an MP3 of this =p?


----------



## AsunA (Jul 13, 2009)

^ You can download it here (320kbs)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2009)

I have no idea what that is but I'm downloading it right now lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2009)

Bigger trap:

Heelchul:


Taemin:


Taemin is like prettier than most girls...:S


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Taemin is like prettier than most girls...:S


lol


----------



## Adachi (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2009)

Sasor don't lie now, I know you got wood just by looking at it. Those lips, man he's cute

The rest of Shinee looked like Transvestites tho.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2009)

Dae Sung still looks hilarious in your sig


----------



## Adachi (Jul 13, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> ^ You can download it here (320kbs)


Thanks for the MP3, the song's so addicting.

And SHINee, I honestly do not see them as anything other than a bunch of dancing shotas.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 14, 2009)

hello. ;o

~SHINee topic? o_o;
Uhm, i'm ok with them. Their voices.. don't really attract me that much but their okay.


----------



## AsunA (Jul 14, 2009)

Aw come on  SHINee is just a victim of horrible stylists. It's like DBSK in their Tri-Angle days *shrugs* They'll be better!

Is anyone into Clazziquai? They do electronica, it's quite good in my opinion


----------



## Mellie (Jul 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Bigger trap:
> 
> Heelchul:



If I didn't know who Heelchul was, I would've sworn up and down that was a chick there


----------



## Buster (Jul 14, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> ^ You can download it here (320kbs)


Thank you thank you. Damn I'm already addicted to it..

NaengMyun NaengMyun NaengMyun!!



KSF said:


> If I didn't know who Heelchul was, I would've sworn up and down that was a chick there


Ditto.

But I didn't recognized Taemin tho..


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2009)

Im not in to electronica at all but I've pretty much heard every album Clazziquai has done, they're pretty good if your in to that stuff. Sentimental scenery on the other hand I love.



> Dae Sung still looks hilarious in your sig



He makes a very comical but incredibly ugly girl

Yeah Shinee need to tone down on the clothes, they look like they were attacked by a rainbow.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the female vocalist from Clazziquai, duno her name though.

And their eletronica is very 80s pop type thingy...which is getting more and more popular, especially in UK.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2009)

Right now I am listening to the Big Bang 2009 Concert - Big Show

Man, BB sure can do good concerts <3


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _yoochun_ 




omg, its naruto ;o haha


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao wtf is this fail


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't get it, whats with the Naruto reference:/

I saw the "Wonderbang" concert (sounds like a porno) recently, man SoHee is god awful

And whats with all the hip hop stars wearing those weird face masks with spikes? They look retarded.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Right now I am listening to the Big Bang 2009 Concert - Big Show
> 
> Man, BB sure can do good concerts <3



Yeah, they tend to have a lot of energy whenever they are live.

And _Haru Haru_ isn't so bad of a song after all.



Ennoea said:


> I saw the "Wonderbang" concert (sounds like a porno) recently, man SoHee is god awful


Yeah, not even I would dare defend SoHee for that performance. 



> And whats with all the hip hop stars wearing those weird face masks with spikes? They look retarded.


I think only TOP wears those, and I think he looks pretty neat.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get it, whats with the Naruto reference:/



He's watching Naruto.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I don't get it, whats with the Naruto reference:/
> 
> I saw the "Wonderbang" concert (sounds like a porno) recently, man SoHee is god awful


I'd love to watch a porno with wondergirls 



> And whats with all the hip hop stars wearing those weird face masks with spikes? They look retarded.


Where?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 15, 2009)

One of the wonderbang concert.
Source.

I also saw one of the guys in 2PM wearing that chin mask thingy aswell


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 15, 2009)

Adachi said:


> And _Haru Haru_ isn't so bad of a song after all.



You just realized?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> One of the wonderbang concert.
> on this website.
> 
> I also saw one of the guys in 2PM wearing that chin mask thingy aswell


woo wow just watched it and I liked it.

Also, that mask is a flu mask thingy. It's like a "badboy" type thing. Popularized by the Yakuza in Japan.

They just made it more stylish and funky.


----------



## Buster (Jul 15, 2009)

TOP looks awesome with that flu mask thingy.

But GD.. I heard he's into women fashion?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Yea I'm loving TOP's style in that vid. He just looked so GAR.

GD, I love his style. That girly effeminate thing he does rocks. I'm sorry but seriously all the girls dig him so you know he's doing it rite.

Man I so wana wear my hair like his.


----------



## Buster (Jul 15, 2009)

I have nothing against GD, I respect him for his work and what he is doing for BB.

I just miss this side of GD;


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

He's still a "badboy". You would think it's a paradox, dressing all girly, but seriously he does it so well.

Just think "pimps wearing pink" kind of thing.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 15, 2009)

Zachy said:


> I have nothing against GD, I respect him for his work and what he is doing for BB.
> 
> I just miss this side of GD;



Who are these guys? 
They look interesting


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2009)

Big bang dress really weird now, YG are slowly turning them in to a family friendly boyband, especially with the release of their single in Japan.



> I'm sorry but seriously all the girls dig him so you know he's doing it rite.



Korean fangirls are weird, they like guys who are thinner and prettier than them


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2009)

^Let's not forget guys with really small eyes.

@KSF: you trolling or you serious?


----------



## Mellie (Jul 15, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^Let's not forget guys with really small eyes.
> 
> @KSF: you trolling or you serious?



No I''m serious 
I just got into the whole Korean music, so I don't know all the artists and what-not


----------



## Buster (Jul 15, 2009)

KSF said:


> Who are these guys?
> They look interesting


That's the Big Bang I knew that has died !

Hope they won't reach SHINee's level with the rainbow concept. There's nothing wrong with that, but you know.. you know.. right?

GD is still G though..


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Korean fangirls are weird, they like guys who are thinner and prettier than them


They are my type of girls <3

I found out the girlier I look the more sexual attention I get


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 15, 2009)

When I saw Sohee trying to dance to "Single Ladies" I wanted to bring a cheese grator to my nipples.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> When I saw Sohee trying to dance to "Single Ladies" I wanted to bring a cheese grator to my nipples.


*please be a girl please be a girl please be a girl*


----------



## Mellie (Jul 15, 2009)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> When I saw Sohee trying to dance to "Single Ladies" I wanted to bring a cheese grator to my nipples.



I just checked that out on YouTube, when you're done pass the grater to me next


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> *please be a girl please be a girl please be a girl*



Of course my friend of course.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Amuro-ro-ro said:


> Of course my friend of course.


*faps with caution, but faps nonetheless*

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEAXUtgGrys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lilith (Jul 15, 2009)

i love shinee


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

^ I love his hair in ur avy


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2009)

Taemin and Minho

The rest look like something you find on dodgy street corners at night

You see these stars talk about how hard its to get through auditions if you want to become a singer then how the hell did SoHee become a trainee in JYP? I bet JYP's a perv.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2009)

^You must really hate SoHee.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2009)

lol.
In Korea, we call girly looking guys ko-min-nan boys.
Am I the only one that can't stand GD the poser?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2009)

^ Yes.

Also, the guy on the far right...let's just say if I didn't know the context of that post...


----------



## Buster (Jul 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Am I the only one that can't stand GD the poser?


No. Probably not


----------



## Buster (Jul 16, 2009)

Wonderboys - Kissing you and Boy's Generation - Gee are better imo.

JoKwon = win


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it me or does one of the wonderboys look allot like big bang Seungri


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2009)

Wonderboys: 

Shindong- Suju
Sungmin- Suju
Seungri- Big Bang
Taemin- Shinee
JoKwon- 2AM (seriously could this guy be more excited?)

I thought they were awesome


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2009)

Wait what...Wonderboys ?


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2009)

Boys' Generation > Wonder Boys

Sadly


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jul 17, 2009)

Are Wonder boys official? thought they were a parody


----------



## Buster (Jul 17, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Boys' Generation > Wonder Boys
> 
> Sadly


It's actually the same, but they kicked SeungRi and added 2 extra SuJu and 3 2PM members.

But still.. JoKwon = Win


----------



## AsunA (Jul 18, 2009)

Jo Kwon is the gayest Korean celeb I've ever seen... He's way too excited when performing Kissing You / So Hot. Quite entertaining though


----------



## Sasori (Jul 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_0wZu9as9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, so much SNSD this weekend: Music Core victory, Inkigayo consecutive triumph, Star Golden Bell, Star King, Champagne, Open Concert, D&F Festival

Fuck, they are awesome (and exhausted)


----------



## Buster (Jul 20, 2009)

^Ofcourse they are, screw the haters 

Damn I want to see those programs live 
Ohwell I'll wait till someone uploads it at Youtube or Veoh.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate how there's like 50 members in each boy band; I feel complied to know who each one is. 8|

Especially Super Junior, I only know Leeteuk, Shindong, Kangin, EunHyuk and Heechul by face and name lol.


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I hate how there's like 50 members in each boy band; I feel complied to know who each one is. 8|
> 
> Especially Super Junior, I only know Leeteuk, Shindong, Kangin, EunHyuk and Heechul by face and name lol.





I know all of them, which is kind of a shock to me as I don't do names very well but I guess they are an exception.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope said:


> I know all of them, which is kind of a shock to me as I don't do names very well but I guess they are an exception.



Damn you're good.
One of my online buddies she knows them all too.


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

KSF said:


> Damn you're good.
> One of my online buddies she knows them all too.



It's not that hard to pick up once you've been forced to watch their MV's like 9834698 times. 

Though I do really like them now.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 20, 2009)

9834698 times?!   
When my friend told me about Super Junior and how many guys were in the group, I so didn't believe her @ first. Then she sent me one of their videos, I was complete dumbfounded that it was soo many of them


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

I was like that too, it was my friend who got me into them and she sat me down and went through all of their music videos and I was literally like.. wtf is this shit. Then she forced me to watch them again loads of times, seriously, and then by the end I could name them all and I liked them.

I call that brainwashing.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 20, 2009)

^I know your set's about FT Island, but I swear every time I see that orange-haired guy in the middle, I think of Kangin from Suju. They look like freaking clones.

@Zachy: prot0980 is probably the fastest SNSD-uploader you can find on YT


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^I know your set's about FT Island, but I swear every time I see that orange-haired guy in the middle, I think of Kangin from Suju. They look like freaking clones.
> 
> @Zachy: prot0980 is probably the fastest SNSD-uploader you can find on YT



Yes, I do aswell. In my eyes, Hongki looks like a mixture of Kangin and TOP from Big Bang, but more Kangin.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope said:


> I was like that too, it was my friend who got me into them and she sat me down and went through all of their music videos and I was literally like.. wtf is this shit. Then she forced me to watch them again loads of times, seriously, and then by the end I could name them all and I liked them.
> 
> I call that brainwashing.



 
My friend she had sent me a bunch youtube links and everything on Super Junior. She was getting ready to brainwash me but it failed  lol 
But i did watch all of Full House, that was soo funny.
Especially when the guys were trying to learn english.


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

KSF said:


> My friend she had sent me a bunch youtube links and everything on Super Junior. She was getting ready to brainwash me but it failed  lol
> But i did watch all of Full House, that was soo funny.
> Especially when the guys were trying to learn english.



Omg, that made me laugh so hard, especially the whole "Titanic" thing and when they went to the English Village and had to do those dares with the foreigners.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh God when the SuJu boys tried to speak English;

"MUSIC WITH ME?"

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Mellie (Jul 20, 2009)

That was kinda crazy that they have an English village tho.

I forgot which one was talking to the black guy, that was too funny


----------



## Buster (Jul 20, 2009)

^Heechul and Eunhyuk were the funniest in the English Village imo.
"Hey yo wassup man, I love you you're so gorgeous thank god" 



Hope said:


> Yes, I do aswell. In my eyes, Hongki looks like a mixture of Kangin and TOP from Big Bang, but more Kangin.


Hahaha, everybody says that 

@ Adachi: Thank you!

̣


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2009)

Zachy said:


> ^Heechul and Eunhyuk were the funniest in the English Village imo.
> "Hey yo wassup man, I love you you're so gorgeous thank god"
> 
> 
> ...



HEY YO BABY WASSUP. Heechul seriously makes me roll.

Eunhyuk - I COLLECT CARS, I DO IT EVERYDAY.



kimidoll said:


> Oh God when the SuJu boys tried to speak English;
> 
> "MUSIC WITH ME?"
> 
> I lol'd hard.



Kibum - "Super Junior? I hate them."


----------



## Sasori (Jul 20, 2009)

Provide me with links.

This interests me


----------



## Buster (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori check this one


----------



## Sasori (Jul 20, 2009)

WHEN MEETING A PERSON FOR THE FIRST TIME YOU CAN'T TOUCH THEIR BODY

lol wat


----------



## Sasori (Jul 20, 2009)

SHARE ME MUSIC WITH ME

 it's like they are retarded


----------



## Mellie (Jul 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> SHARE ME MUSIC WITH ME
> 
> it's like they are retarded



 
that's why that eppie is awesome


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope said:


> HEY YO BABY WASSUP. Heechul seriously makes me roll.
> 
> Eunhyuk - I COLLECT CARS, I DO IT EVERYDAY.



OMG WHICH ONE IS THAT ONE FROM? XD

I looooooove Heechul;


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Eunhyuk at the start of this one. I COLLECT CARS, I DO IT EVERYDAY. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGlsmKTDV-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2009)

Heelchul really like being a girl doesn't he? 

Eunhyuk was hilarious "Money? Who are you?"

Donghae

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Fr72JNJPA[/YOUTUBE]

Heechul rips the fuck out of themm all in Xman, hilarious.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 21, 2009)

"Do you trust me?"
"Oh no"

LOLOLOL Geng <3


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2009)

lmao that wos hilarious


----------



## Hope (Jul 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Fr72JNJPA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Heechul rips the fuck out of themm all in Xman, hilarious.



Heechul is one fierce bitch, I wouldn't mess with him.


----------



## Buster (Jul 21, 2009)

"Are you happy that you're in the same class as Ho Dong?"



Don't mess with Heechul


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

Sasori you are being sucked in the SJ talk. Noooo!
If you want to like mainstream, at least go for talented mainstream like DBSK's Mirotic.
Man..their dancing is beast.
OOORRR
Kara.pek


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2009)

lol Kara

But yea I'm listening to a bit of DBSK on the side too.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

Sasori.
You should watch Family Outing.
Soo much epicness of Yu Jeh Suk.
Probably the most epic show to come out in korea since who knows.


----------



## Hope (Jul 22, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Sasori.
> You should watch Family Outing.
> Soo much epicness of Yu Jeh Suk.
> Probably the most epic show to come out in korea since who knows.



I watched that Family Outing episode with Yuhno and Junsu a while back, that was funny.


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Sasori you are being sucked in the SJ talk. Noooo!
> If you want to like mainstream, at least go for talented mainstream like DBSK's Mirotic.
> *Man..their dancing is beast.*
> OOORRR
> Kara.pek


That's because Yunho is infront



thegoodjae said:


> Sasori.
> You should watch Family Outing.
> Soo much epicness of Yu Jeh Suk.
> Probably the most epic show to come out in korea since who knows.


Not only from Jeh Suk but also from DaiSung. Man those two are hilarious.
Dunno if he's still in it, I've read they replaced Hyori and YeJin.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 22, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Not only from Jeh Suk but also from DaiSung. Man those two are hilarious.
> Dunno if he's still in it, I've read they replaced Hyori and YeJin.



Hyori's still there, they replaced Yejin and Chunhee.  Also Brown Eyed Girls new MV is out.  I became mesmerized by swinging hips, I also think the video's gonna get banned or something.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEGAwJTgyg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 22, 2009)

I looooove Family Outing. I've only watched a few episodes, but it's so funny. XD I loved the episode with Rain, Chunhee was so cute. 

LOL I WAS SERIOUSLY EXPECTING A KISS AT THE END.
But yeah, if Korea would ban the lyric "under my skin" and Chae Yeon's MV's, this is sooo on the ban list as well. The MV and dance is pretty neat though.


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

Ow yeah they changed "under my skin" into "under my sky", but didn't they lift that ban already?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2009)

That video is so gonna get banned, bondage, body humping, lesbian behaviour is just too much for Koreans.

Family outing is funny alot of the times but its kinda boring, I still think Xman was the best show out of the lot.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 22, 2009)

I wanna see Sassy's reaction to that MV lol.



Zachy said:


> Ow yeah they changed "under my skin" into "under my sky", but didn't they lift that ban already?



Yeah and they can only play it at a certain time of night.


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Family outing is funny alot of the times but its kinda boring, I still think Xman was the best show out of the lot.


Xman ftw! New Xman was okay but XMAN was the best!

Park MyungSoo, Kang HoDong, Yu JehSuk and Lee HyukJae in 1 show = win.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 22, 2009)

xman got eh repetitive.

Chun hee and ye jin had to go since they had dramas to make. ):


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I wanna see Sassy's reaction to that MV lol.


I just came.

omg tit rubbing -asplodes-


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 22, 2009)

So, i've been on leave for a month, and all this activity happened in the thread 



Sasori said:


> This thread has been a general Korean music thread since page 3 lol.
> 
> It got thread hijacked by the fangirls



lol yeah i remember i had a hard time accepting the truth.



Ennoea said:


> One of the girls from After School is really hot, thats all I remember from watching their mv's which doesn't say much about them.
> 
> What do you guys think Son dambi? Female rain my ass.



son dambi is my love. i don't know if she'd be a female rain (they compared the two because of their dancing ability).



Zachy said:


> What do you guys think of this song;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



2pm was mad addicting a month ago. are they still popular? or is that sorry sorry song?



Adachi said:


> FUCK YEAH WONDER GIRLS SOUND AWESOME AT THE JOBROS CONCERT AND THEIR NEW MV'S SURPRISINGLY GOOD
> 
> And yeah, SNSD dominates 2009.



i just heard the english version of nobody yesterday and i also noticed the english mv was kinda icky. really bad editing.
interesting translations and such... it's still catchy, and hopefully they'll do well and do more than one song.



Sasori said:


> Wow I just realised we destroyed this page with overwhelming hiphop talk
> 
> Pop-fans carry on posting though because this place wouldn't be the same without u <3



i missed hiphop talk! 



Ennoea said:


> Koreas too prudish to be the new Japan, when was the last time you saw Korean porn? Japan on the other, my god there sex maniacs. Tho in Japan sex has nothing to do with morals at all, its kind of just seen as an activity.



looks like someone never browsed through a korean video store


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 22, 2009)

^ 2PM just finished promoting "Again&Again" and "I Hate You" so idk. 8|
SuJu will always be popular lol, but they also just stopped promoting their first two singles from their latest album.


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 22, 2009)

ah that is sad news. so there are no more big boy bands to listen to


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 22, 2009)

We can still watch their live perfs on YouTube. :<

SHINee is still around, and no wait 2PM is as well lol, along with SS501 and I think FT Island just released a new MV too. ~_~


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> ah that is sad news. so there are no more big boy bands to listen to


Listen to big girl bands instead


----------



## Adachi (Jul 22, 2009)

HAI GAIS                     **


----------



## Sasori (Jul 22, 2009)

SUP ADACHI

And wb KillerFan


----------



## Adachi (Jul 22, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Hyori's still there, they replaced Yejin and Chunhee.  Also Brown Eyed Girls new MV is out.  I became mesmerized by swinging hips, I also think the video's gonna get banned or something.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Wow, that MV's intense, they even show the tits during the sex scenes 

Love the hip shaking; rap girl's a combination of Yoobin and TOP

Good night, sweet MV 

-edit- Just realised those are the guy's tits and there's no sex at all


----------



## Buster (Jul 22, 2009)

Adachi said:


> -edit- Just realised those are the guy's tits


 

How the hell.. nvm..


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2009)

> looks like someone never browsed through a korean video store



Tell me more!!! Really is this true? Because I thought Korea had to make do with Thia/Philipines stuff.

Suju's busy with japan, same with Big bang, DBSK ain't doing nothing, WG are in the US and 2PM has finished up too!!! What are we gonna look forward too now? I can only handle so much of Disney porn that is SNSD (can I just say Yoona is hot and so cute), SS501 sucks and FT island has a crap song, I need more pop goodness, looks like a bleak year

Tho currently I've been getting the feeling that all current music is shit, Gaga and her penis is boring, the indie bands these days are plain bad, UK music is getting awful and any interest I had in Hip hop has been ended by listening to Sugar by Florida...*shudder*


----------



## Adachi (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy shit, I found kidloco on allkpop



> hate snsd!!!!!!wat????dream come true in seoul!!!????fuck you snsd!!!i hate all the snsd member....to snsd group,pleaz!!!dont u think u r that u r so beautiful....!!!!!!!!!so annoying!!!!listen yoona we are not small brain !!!but we cant accept ur group since ur group debut,!!!!coz at the first u debut,u look so annoying!!!!n to hyeo heon n yuri,u want kill ur anti fan snsd with baseball bat n want snap us,???huh,pleaz !!!!look ur face on mirror,do u can kill and beat us like that?????i dont think so,i think u gonna die first!!!hahahahahaha.......FUCK YOU! SNSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster (Jul 23, 2009)

WTF? Why so much hate? How can you hate SNSD, grr... 

Btw will there be a SM Town 09 this year?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Holy shit, I found kidloco on allkpop


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

And wtf no wonder u will get put off hiphop if u listen to Flo-rida 

UK music scene is all about retro 80s pop shit now. It's fucking catchy and just so in style atm, with shit like La Roux etc... 

A few months ago I would have stabbed my ear drums, but if you live in central London where all the in-fashion ppl are you kind of follow the taste and learn to love it xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd like the british scene unfortunately I dislike electro pop, and 80's retro doesn't do it for me either

By brother just rebooted my computer and I just lost all my Korean music, i feel like killing someone, my WG!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 23, 2009)

I would beat up your brother if I were you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

The graphics card died but he's an idiot and rebooted the comp without asking, im mostly upset about my Asian indie albums, it took me forever to find half of them.

That and my japanese porn is gone, man some of those video's were irreplaceable


----------



## Mellie (Jul 23, 2009)

WG was actually on one (american) of our talk shows here. But I think I missed it tho


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

WG were on a womens chat show hosted by a man:


----------



## Mellie (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes! It was Wendy's show


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Family Outing even had Tae Yeon. *drool*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

After Chunderella's departure Family Outing is sad to watch

The new guy sucks and Park Si Yeon is an annyoing twerp and I don't want to watch anything with her (unless she get impaled in it).


> Family Outing even had Tae Yeon.



I can just imagine how pissed Lee Hyori would be, SNSD girls (other than Yoona) are annoying.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2009)

lmao      wtf


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

They had a lot of fun together.
Cooking on that show is epic.
They always cook with their hands in w/e environment they are in and the guys always try to sneak in ramen sauce in them. LOL


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 23, 2009)

I remember in the G-Dragon episode when Chunhee came back in the second half ['cause he was filming a drama], Sooro was so happy he pulled him by his hoodie and forced him into a hug LOL. I miss their chemistry.

I'm too afraid to watch it with the new cast. 8|


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

True that. I couldn't watch after episode 18 due to being busy so I need to watch again.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Family Outing even had Tae Yeon. *drool*


wait wut

links nao

-edit- nvm, found it


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 23, 2009)

Watch episodes 13 and 14.
Each guest stars in two episodes back to back.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-1In_veg_Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Poor MC yoo


----------



## Adachi (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh God, Family Outing is freaking hilarious. 

Lee Hyori's jealousy, Jae Suk's wits, his 'Dumb and Dumber' acts with Daesung 

This show's better than Star King and Star Golden Bell


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2009)

lmao u guys posting in the "Greatest Rapper" thread 

<3


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 24, 2009)

I love covers lol.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 24, 2009)

lol someone posted this before, I thought it was you Kimmi??


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 25, 2009)

lol when I first came here [a month ago], I didn't even know who DBSK even were. :<
I just discovered them right before I left for India three weeks ago rofl.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2009)

i like tablo and i like epik high's song too .


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I just discovered them right before I left for India three weeks ago rofl.


INDIA; HOME OF SPIRITUAL ENLIGHTENMENT...AND DBSK ENLIGHTENMENT



ZexionAxel said:


> i like tablo and i like epik high's song too .


Which one, the only have done like 200 tracks


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 25, 2009)

DUDE I LISTENED TO MIROTIC WHILE MY PARENTS PRAYED FOR MY SOUL AT TEMPLE. IT WAS PRETTY AWESOME.

I just put their [Epik High's] new album on my iPod;
I can't get enough. :<


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2009)

Map The Soul?

Nah that one's pretty shit. But it's a great album for reasons other than musical.

You just need Lovescream and your set.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 26, 2009)

No, Remixing the Human Soul.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Nani!?

Link pl0x

Wow I'm so behind.


----------



## Buster (Jul 26, 2009)

Dunno if you guys saw this one, but awmyfakingawd.. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-yoSUYSZw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

Fucking epic.

Hip Hopera AMARITE


----------



## Buster (Jul 26, 2009)

Got that right.

Taecyeon's part @ 1:47 was the best. The real definition of Hip Hopera


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

lol I don't even know who those fuckers are but it had me lol'ing hard 

Also, nvm Kimmi I just found the album myself, along with the bonus track :3


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh okay, I saw your post earlier, but my internet wasn't working properly and I couldn't upload it then.

AND LOLOMG @ THAT.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm listening to the Brown Eyed Girls new album.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 27, 2009)

B.E.G looks promising. Ga-In is hot (I think I have a thing for females with short hair like that; first Sooyoung, then Ga-In) :jizz

I have been watching F.O. for the entire weekend. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2009)

omg Sassy, can you send me the album? Everytime I find a link to DL it and upload it on my iPod, the songs won't play on the device but they're fine on iTunes. 8|


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Might be the format of the tracks.

The ones I've got are in MP3 format. I can upload it for you.

I just downloaded some hentai from 4chan (I never go there so you can tell I'm desperate), so I'll upload the album while I'm reading that.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2009)

lolwtf sassy.
Thanks much though. :']

And I don't know, I downloaded it from two separate places, but both failed to work.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2009)

That's where I DL'd it at first actually, it wouldn't work at all for me for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2009)

What album is that link for?

@Adachi: i've been watching it all week too, KJK is too funny, and I really like Lee Hyori too, not only is the cat noise that plays when she throw her tantrums hilarious, she's damn cute too

I watched the ep with TOP in it, man daesung really screwed up his cool guy image, what was with that awful dance

Seriously 2pm and Shinee have such fake teeth, the opera was pretty cool tho.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

Brown Eyed Girls Vol.3 - Sound-G

Their new album.

Kimmi that's where I dloaded it from so it's probably something to do with the format. I'm sure you can download a program to convert it into itunes or something.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 27, 2009)

Wait, it actually did work. Thanks a lot. 8Db
I don't know, it probably had to do with the actual files themselves or my laptop whatever as long as I have the album lulz.



> Seriously 2pm and Shinee have such fake teeth, the opera was pretty cool tho.



LOOOOL. I think that those are Jonghyun's real teeth, I've seen a couple pre-debut pictures and he's always had those teeth. Tbh though, his teeth reminds me of Yunho's, which are fake.  Idk about 2PM. 8|


----------



## Sasori (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw how they do fake teeth on one of their makeover programs. Wierd...why don't they just get braces?

Also, I'm listening to Freestyle's new album. Hmm... they are consistently good.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 28, 2009)

Because that would turn off some fans I guess and they need to have braces for a long time, so it's just easier/quicker to give them fake teeth.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG OMG TAEYEON'S BEEN HOSPITALIZED

ZFGHDXFSRJSDUTKSTXUDXTGMNHSXJRSFJH


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2009)

^ lol wot for?

And Kimmi, there is invisibrace. It's braces but transparent so you don't even notice them.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 28, 2009)

omg koguryo js linked me to some korean web comic 

Res Novae


----------



## Buster (Jul 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> OMG OMG TAEYEON'S BEEN HOSPITALIZED
> 
> ZFGHDXFSRJSDUTKSTXUDXTGMNHSXJRSFJH


NOOOO TAENGOOO, why 


Sasori said:


> And Kimmi, there is invisibrace. It's braces but transparent so you don't even notice them.


I wanted to get those but those are damn expensive here.. so I'm stuck with dental bracers or however you call it. 


Sasori said:


> omg koguryo js linked me to some korean web comic
> 
> Battledome Convo #59: Read Worst or Die. No exceptions.


Wtf, very random


----------



## Hope (Jul 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> OMG OMG TAEYEON'S BEEN HOSPITALIZED
> 
> ZFGHDXFSRJSDUTKSTXUDXTGMNHSXJRSFJH



I hope she gets better soon.

Damn SM, working those poor girls out. I'm actually suprised it was just Taeyeon though, as all the girls are looking extremely tired in recent performances.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> OMG OMG TAEYEON'S BEEN HOSPITALIZED
> 
> ZFGHDXFSRJSDUTKSTXUDXTGMNHSXJRSFJH



I just heard the news. :[



Sasori said:


> ^ lol wot for?
> 
> And Kimmi, there is invisibrace. It's braces but transparent so you don't even notice them.



I think exhaustion probably.

Well then idk I guess it's the company's choice then.



Sasori said:


> omg koguryo js linked me to some korean web comic
> 
> Diarrhea



WTF HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol fangirls are morons:

Kyasurin Yakuto got negged for the way she looks

I've been listening to Untouchable's ?Oh?, damn that song has invaded my head lately:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hg-FgYEpIw&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Funtouchable_releases_oh_mv%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

Erghhh I don't like it that much.

But still catchy. And I can't help get sucked in by their flow. It's fucking amazing 

ffs Untouchable are so fake amerifags. They give a bad name to hiphop, they are just fucking commercial cookie cutter shit.

Still love their flow though


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

Seriously they look ridiculous. They are a fucking joke.

But they sound so good 


Also that dancer chick in the video is hella thick for a Korean 

Anyone who finds out who she is and links me to nudes gets a rep


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree with you, I don't really like the song, you know its between cringeworthy and good. But I still can't stop listening to it.

I love the chains, is the mv a parody or do they actually wear that hideous chain?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's for real.

That's the pathetic thing about it.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2009)

God, I love trolling 

-edit- Sorry, this is unrelated to this thread, but I thought it was interesting to let you guys know


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2009)

I will kill someone if that is real...


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2009)

Kill yourself. It's the only way to escape these ppl


----------



## Adachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Dammit, Ennoea, you just had to get yourself banned.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 30, 2009)

Sasori, were you a good boy by watching all the family outing?
All are on youtube with subs. I demand you to watch now or else you fail.
There is Rain, G dragon, Top, Hong Ki, Tae Yeon, etc. as special guests.
Plus you will fall in love with Park Ye Jin and Lee Hyori as the two are regulars as well as all the guys.
WATCH.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 30, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Sasori, were you a good boy by watching all the family outing?
> All are on youtube with subs. I demand you to watch now or else you fail.
> There is Rain, G dragon, Top, Hong Ki, Tae Yeon, etc. as special guests.
> Plus you will fall in love with Park Ye Jin and Lee Hyori as the two are regulars as well as all the guys.
> WATCH.


Your ignorance of everyone besides Sasori sickens me.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

^ 

Also why did Ennoea get b&?

And yea jae I'll watch them soon. I'm currently playing Sexy Beach 3.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm supposed to go clubbing in Hongdae tonight, they told me to meet up at 12.  The subways are going to stop soon so I came here.....we're meeting up at 1, so I'm here dressed up at a PC Bang.  Also I bought 2NE1's CD, just something to be on topic.

Edit: I got a text saying we'll meet at 1 after I got here btw.  Apparently they forgot about me


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.

Also do me a favour and track down that Rena chick that just left NF. I heard she is hawt :ho


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> Also do me a favour and track down that Rena chick that just left NF. I heard she is hawt :ho



I'll post the pics whenever this night is over, I have 40 more mins to wait.  Also just checked out the thread, is she even in Korea?  I mean she could be like Korean-American, Korean-Canadian, etc......I'll try though Sasori, just for you.  Oh and I live with a Korean chick.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 31, 2009)

DBSK BREAKING UP WTF

I got the real news from LJ/soompi, but basically; LSM is a dirty evil bloodsucker that doesn't give the boys what they deserve. Like on soompi, someone noted that they split the earings 8:2 or 9:1 whereas other companies split it 5:5. WTF SM.

brb crying forever over this.


----------



## Hope (Jul 31, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> DBSK BREAKING UP WTF
> 
> I got the real news from LJ/soompi, but basically; LSM is a dirty evil bloodsucker that doesn't give the boys what they deserve. Like on soompi, someone noted that they split the earings 8:2 or 9:1 whereas other companies split it 5:5. WTF SM.
> 
> brb crying forever over this.



CRYING WITH YOU, I'VE JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS.

OMFG LSM YOU BASTARD LEECH 

Edit: No wonder they want out, if they're only earning that much, then fuck 

I JUST THOUGHT, WHAT ABOUT SUJU THEN? IT'S HARD TO SPLIT BETWEEN 5, BUT 13? OMFG


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 31, 2009)

*UPDATE;* They're not splitting up. D

Source.

lol Cassies would kill everything in their path if they did break up.


----------



## Hope (Jul 31, 2009)

They're not breaking up? THANK FUCK.

They just want adjustments to their contracts, which is understandable as LSM is a leech.

seriously, Cassies would go fucking psyco


----------



## Sasori (Jul 31, 2009)

They can't break up. They're old skl.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

first time i heard them was when i hear the wrong number. eh.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 1, 2009)

Seems like the bad news isn't over yet

But yeah this sucks. DBSK's my only favorite Korean boy group.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

who?
tvxq?
just give me some finkl and ses. 
and probably sechs kies and up.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 1, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> who?
> tvxq?
> just give me some finkl and ses.
> and probably sechs kies and up.


I'll raise you a Seo Taiji and Boys.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

lol damn no one can beat that one.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 1, 2009)

f2ts


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 1, 2009)

We'll have to wait till dbsk themselves speak. D<


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Seems like the bad news isn't over yet
> 
> But yeah this sucks. DBSK's my only favorite Korean boy group.



Oh shit. It doesn't look good for them. 

*EDIT*: lol I told my mum that they might be disbanding and she was all like WTF NO and now she has Mirotic on repeat.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

lol is your mum one of those crazy housewives that go gaga over the drama idols?


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

^

lol if she was I wouldn't be living with her, trust me. 

Nope, she just loves DBSK for some reason.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

i'm glad i have never heard of dbsk till this year.


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had it for like.. 3 years, it was my sister who got my mum into them. 

My mum even plays DBSK in the car, can you imagine driving down the motorway to Mirotic? Yes, quite an experience.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

you made me youtube this mirotic song.
i guess it'd be hilarious to see some people jamming to kpop in general. i kinda laugh to myself to see fobs. not that there's anything wrong with them


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Can you imagine a 40 year old woman singing "I GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN" at the top of her lungs in the middle of a traffic jam with all the windows down?

If you can, then you have my mother


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

^Yeah ;D

I got into DBSK when Rising Sun came out, I was like "Damn nice song".
Is this serious btw? WTF, same destiny as H.O.T.?


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

I know. I'm worried about it, there's load of different sites saying not to worry, but I'm worried it'll turn out like another HOT. 

Yes, my mum thinks she's a teenager again, the way she fangirls over them.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

*They're not breaking up/disbanding/whatever.* As you can see here, SM [their Korean company] doesn't want to lose them because Avex [their Japanese company] would lose them as well, and Avex REALLY doesn't want that. And blahblahblah basically, they're nowhere near their end.



Hope said:


> Can you imagine a 40 year old woman singing "I GOT YOU UNDER MY SKIN" at the top of her lungs in the middle of a traffic jam with all the windows down?
> 
> If you can, then you have my mother



LOOOOL!


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> *They're not breaking up/disbanding/whatever.* As you can see here, SM [their Korean company] doesn't want to lose them because Avex [their Japanese company] would lose them as well, and Avex REALLY doesn't want that. And blahblahblah basically, they're nowhere near their end.



That's good. That's made me feel better, I'm gunna let my mother read that so she can chill. 

SM would be stupid to let their top money earner go at any rate, even if they are treated like slaves. I say good on them for finally having the courage to speak out against the unfair contracts. and I hope it inspires other Korean artists to step up too.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I know, but thankfully Avex saved DBSK's [and SM's from rampant Cassies] asses. 8|

This makes me wonder if they're gonna perform at the SM Town concert.


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

loling at the image of thousands of Cassies storming SM HQ. 

Oh yes, I forgot about that. I hope they are, I'm still pissed anyway at the fact that CSJH aren't playing there


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

Good news!

Btw when is the SM Town concert?


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

August 16th in Seoul.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, it's all just a big misunderstanding


----------



## Adachi (Aug 1, 2009)

Hope said:


> I've had it for like.. 3 years, it was my sister who got my mum into them.
> 
> My mum even plays DBSK in the car, can you imagine driving down the motorway to Mirotic? Yes, quite an experience.


Whoa, I gotta try that. Mirotic's addicting as hell


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Hope.

Btw does your mother know the dance of Mirotic? If she does, wow awesome!
You must dance Yunho's rap part, hehe.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

I love Yunho's dance during the rap in Mirotic; idk I guess I just love that sexy chin♥ haha.


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Thanks Hope.
> 
> Btw does your mother know the dance of Mirotic? If she does, wow awesome!
> You must dance Yunho's rap part, hehe.



She knows parts of it, and she does the chin part during Yunho's rap all the time 



Adachi said:


> Lol, it's all just a big misunderstanding



lol I showed my mum that and she's all like "OMG I GOT WORRIED FOR NOTHING!" lol dbsk fangirl 



Adachi said:


> Whoa, I gotta try that. Mirotic's addicting as hell



No, don't. I'm being serious, a few weeks ago, one of these people rang the housephone that try to sell you stuff and she started singing "You've got the wrong number, so don't call me no more" I was all like .


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey the chin part is quite addicting you know, sometimes I just do it randomly and the chicks go "whoa whoaa *__*"


Hope said:


> No, don't. I'm being serious, a few weeks ago, one of these people rang the housephone that try to sell you stuff and she started singing "You've got the wrong number, so don't call me no more" I was all like .


Your mother is so awesome


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Hey the chin part is quite addicting you know, sometimes I just do it randomly and the chicks go "whoa whoaa *__*"
> 
> Your mother is so awesome



My mother is not awesome, she likes to think she is but she isn't.

All we listen to every Christmas is Magic Castle, and she always comes out with random english from their songs like "It looks like purple liiiiiine", but atm she's obsessed with Mirotic and all it's songs 

Oh yes I forgot, she even has Balloons as her ring tone


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

lol leave it to DBSK to make hot moves with their chins~



Hope said:


> No, don't. I'm being serious, a few weeks ago, one of these people rang the housephone that try to sell you stuff and she started singing "You've got the wrong number, so don't call me no more" I was all like .



!!
I'm so doing that now.

Has she ever gone up to you and said, "We gotta purple like that!"? That would be epic lol.


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> !!
> I'm so doing that now.
> 
> Has she ever gone up to you and said, "We gotta purple like that!"? That would be epic lol.



I admit, the whole "wrong number" thing did make me laugh.

Read the post above I just posted 

She has said that to me many, many times, and it's scary.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

I wish my mom would quote Korean songs lol that would be epic.

Btw, do you actually live in Korea? 'cause if you do, then I can imagine that people [like that telemarketer] would just be laughing their asses off at her random DBSK references; But if not, then.. they might think she's crazy lol sorry. XD


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I wish my mom would quote Korean songs lol that would be epic.
> 
> Btw, do you actually live in Korea? 'cause if you do, then I can imagine that people [like that telemarketer] would just be laughing their asses off at her random DBSK references; But if not, then.. they might think she's crazy lol sorry. XD



No, we don't live in Korea, but we all wish we do, especially my mum because she would stalk DBSK and I'm not even joking, especially Jae. 

All my family have also decided that next time they do a concert in Seoul, we're buying her tickets because seriously, she'd mix right in with the Cassies.

Everyone thinks she's crazy anyway so I take no offence from that what so ever so it's all cool.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I'll raise you a Seo Taiji and Boys.



ok i thought of a good one. Roo'ra. bring those bitches back


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

^^That's a nice present.



Hope said:


> My mother is not awesome, she likes to think she is but she isn't.
> 
> All we listen to every Christmas is Magic Castle, and she always comes out with random english from their songs like "It looks like purple liiiiiine", but atm she's obsessed with Mirotic and all it's songs
> *
> Oh yes I forgot, she even has Balloons as her ring tone*


Okay, she is awesome. PERIOD!

Has she ever sang the first line of Hug?


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Zachy said:


> ^^That's a nice present.
> 
> Okay, she is awesome. PERIOD!
> 
> Has she ever sang the first line of Hug?



I know. That's why I want them to announce another tour or something, because we'd all go with her, her and my sister can go to the concert while my dad can stay at the hotel and get drunk while I go stalk Super Junior. So all in all, we'd all be happy 

She isn't awesome, she just really liked DBSK and it's scary at times. 

You mean TRIED to sing the first line of Hug? All she can manage is that OH BABY at the end.

So it ends up sounding like this: wpoijhksjng ojboijrnskndi OH BABY. 

She can't even manage the English version.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 1, 2009)

LOOOOOOOL. I'd stalk Changmin.

'kay, let's talk about something non-DBSK related~

Like the fact that FT Island got to play their instruments live on SBS Chocolate!~


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, let's because I have enough of DBSK everyday with 2 of my family members worshipping them.

I loved the Blur cover they did, Hongki's English is improving loads.

I Hope sounds so much better live, stupid music shows for not letting them play live.


----------



## Buster (Aug 1, 2009)

Oki oki, enough DBSK for *today* 

Is there someone interested in breakdancing? There lots of awesome bboys there in Korea, my favorites are Born, Hong 10, Baek and Differ. I hope they come to IBE 2009.

EDIT: @ kimidoll: nice song, I should listen to F.T. Island more often..


----------



## Hope (Aug 1, 2009)

FT Island are love.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 1, 2009)

KOREAN CHICKS ARE SO HAWT RAWRRRRRR

So many Koreans around where I work <3


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

and where do you work to be surrounded by Koreans? 

I've had U Go Girl by Lee Hyori in my head all day 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PfHhFbd84A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5PfHhFbd84A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 2, 2009)

nice hope nice. lol fix yo youtube 
he must be working in a dry cleaners.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

^  wat

I'm in UK so not sure about your racial stereotypes over there lol

I work in a Paperchase, in a Borders store, with a Starbucks sharing the floor.

It's located in central London, where alot of universities are, not to mention a fashion and art school. So we get very very very very very hot girls coming in. And alot of them are internationals from Korea/Japan/China etc..

Man they are so fine


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

2PM's Idol Army is so hilarious.


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> 2PM's Idol Army is so hilarious.



It is 



Sasori said:


> ^  wat
> 
> I'm in UK so not sure about your racial stereotypes over there lol
> 
> ...



You always get all the action down in London, lucky bastards. 



KillerFan said:


> nice hope nice. lol fix yo youtube
> he must be working in a dry cleaners.





I suck at html stuff, so I can't be bothered, but it was U Go Girl 

*EDIT*: I HOPE MY YOUTUBE SKILLS ARE WORKING NOW BECAUSE DAMN I HAVE JUST SEEN ONE OF THE HOTTEST THINGS EVER.

On a side note if any of you have actually sat down to watch the 20 minutes of MV's and all of SS501 solo things, I KNEW HE SURVIVED! So this gif is appropriate.



Ok to the video now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ0iCls4LTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

I SAW IT.
THAT. WAS. SO. HOT.

7:13 - 

His voice and dancing skills are pretty nice too; someone rec me some SS501 albums~


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

That was hot 

I screamed so hard at 7.3, best part of the whole damn thing. Best 8 minutes of my life.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

Omg the fangirls shouting during the shower scenes made me lol. Apparently he must've thought it was pretty hot too since he grabbed his crotch quite a few times.

Maybe you should show this to your mom and she'll get a new obsession.  He's Jaejoong's best friend I think too.


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

I know, I should get her into SS501 then she can fangirl over Jae and Leader. I will show her that in the morning to see what she says.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

For now, rec me some SS501 stuff.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

omg the fangirls in that vid


----------



## Hope (Aug 2, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> For now, rec me some SS501 stuff.



Just about everything? 

You've probably heard of most of it, Deja Vu is my fave all time song by them because it just is and that dibibibibi bit will get stuck in your head.

I'll do a pimp out past later on or something because I really should be in bed now. 

Sasori: lol that would've been me.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

lawl


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll look at some stuff~ 
I'm watching that Collection MV/mini-drama thingy AND HOLY SHIT IS THAT LEADER HOT.

&& okay i'll wait.

Tbh, when they screamed, I screamed. Lol.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 2, 2009)

When they fapped did you fap too?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol. 

In other news, T-ara fails to lip-sync well for their debut stage;


----------



## Adachi (Aug 3, 2009)

TIMING IS NOW

Lol T-ara, I lol'd when I saw the title of this video


----------



## Hope (Aug 3, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I'll look at some stuff~
> I'm watching that Collection MV/mini-drama thingy AND HOLY SHIT IS THAT LEADER HOT.
> 
> && okay i'll wait.
> ...



I did too, so you were not on your own there. 

lol T-ara, too many girl groups around now 

On a side note, DBSK have released official statements regading their whole lawsuit thing. Read here.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 3, 2009)

T-ara are never gonna make it if they keep lipsyncing and performing so half-assedly.

-

More information here.

Other notes;

- "Without getting any contract fees, the initial contract was that if their album sells more than 500K copies, each member will get about 10 million KRW during the next album release. *If they sell less than 500K copies of album, they will get nothing.*”
And for those who don't know - It's hella hard to sell that many albums even for DBSK. They only just sold 500,000+ albums with Mirotic. :|
- ". . . from beginning of 2004 till now, going back and forth promoting in Korea, Japan, China etc, and in a year except for 1 week *they get only 3-4 hours of sleep a day* to do our schedule."

UGH fuck you SM and your evil money sucking powers.


----------



## Hope (Aug 3, 2009)

I really, really, really want the Cassies to do something, like storm SM HQ or something because it'd make my day. 

relevant macro which made me lol: 

It's not just SM though, JYP and YG are both as bad aswell. Stupid Korean entertainment and their slave like contracts. 

It makes me wonder what Super Junior and SNSD have to go through then. Didn't Sorry, Sorry sell like 200k or something? And I know SNSD's latest mini album has just hit 100k, no wonder they do all the solo things such as DJing, MCing and CFs to bring in more money. 

To be honest, I don't think this will end happily, even if they said they don't want to disband or whatever, and they only want to change their contracts. I can just sense another HOT/Shinwa on the way.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 3, 2009)

There was a really nice beat in Kung Fu Dunk, movie, which I saw recently. got to find it ;[


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice name mask pek.

Give us a link to the track/clip/youtube/movie and we'll help you find it.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 3, 2009)

lol pekkers.



Hope said:


> I really, really, really want the Cassies to do something, like storm SM HQ or something because it'd make my day.
> 
> relevant macro which made me lol:
> 
> ...



I KNOW. :[
But then again, it WAS SM that gave DBSK stardom and made them who they are today. Meh, we hear more about how SM treats their artists than with YG and JYP which should say /something/. :/ I know one of them has rules like a curfew and you have to tell your manager where you are and who you're with and stuff like that. And I know YG has a clause that stated that their artists can't travel or retire without YG's permission. && I just heard that SS501 doesn't have it pretty easy either, but I don't know anything about that.

Yah, as stupid as it sounds, it makes me sad to hear things like this which isn't surprising that SuJu and SNSD have to pursue their own individual activities. Ugh, this is pretty sad too 'cause  DBSK is one of the biggest bands in Asia so you'd think they'd be making millions but in reality they make about as much as a wealthy businessman in the US [about $300,000 per year] which is.. sad. :|

Well, HOT disbanded but Shinhwa is still active and changed labels. Sure they're not AS popular as they were before, but they still have loyal fans and are still a name well known in Korea; So I hope if anything that if SM doesn't change their contract for the better then DBSK will change labels.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nice name mask pek.
> 
> Give us a link to the track/clip/youtube/movie and we'll help you find it.


Oops. I just realized it was Chinese. I been watching a lot of korean movies, Welcome To Dongmakgol, Shiri, Chingoo(friend) and re-watched Fighter in The Wind and Attack the gas station! so I assumed it was korean. :x

Anyway here is the track from the movie; first rapper reminds me too much of Vinnie Paz but the rest of the rappers are "okey" though the beat is what I love.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYxpg9CTAo[/YOUTUBE]




Back to topic: Primay Skool <3


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

lol that beat is hot.

I'll need a link to the film 

Also, it's definitely chinese, that's Jay Chou as the star.

Song is in mandarin, which I don't know much about their scene except for mainstream pop.

You could probably just type in "Kung Fu Dunk OST" in google and find it though.

Alternatively, check the Chinese FC/Chinese Language Thread/ and I'm not sure but maybe the Chinese Music thread if it exists here.

If they are from mainland China, chances are they've seen the film, got the OST, and no exactly which tune your talking about lol


----------



## Hope (Aug 3, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I KNOW. :[
> But then again, it WAS SM that gave DBSK stardom and made them who they are today. Meh, we hear more about how SM treats their artists than with YG and JYP which should say /something/. :/ I know one of them has rules like a curfew and you have to tell your manager where you are and who you're with and stuff like that. And I know YG has a clause that stated that their artists can't travel or retire without YG's permission. && I just heard that SS501 doesn't have it pretty easy either, but I don't know anything about that.
> 
> Yah, as stupid as it sounds, it makes me sad to hear things like this which isn't surprising that SuJu and SNSD have to pursue their own individual activities. Ugh, this is pretty sad too 'cause  DBSK is one of the biggest bands in Asia so you'd think they'd be making millions but in reality they make about as much as a wealthy businessman in the US [about $300,000 per year] which is.. sad. :|
> ...



True that, but don't forget what happened to JTL (or is it JLT?) I dunno, but when some HOT members formed that group, SM did all it could to blacklist them from every single channel and radio station so they didn't get any air time. It just proves how much power SM has, so you don't really want to be messing with them which is why I am really worried for DBSK if they change labels because SM could blackmail/offer money/whatever to the other companies and then, even if DBSK does get picked up eventually, SM will just blacklist them again like with JTL. 

YG/JYP/DSP look like angels compared to SM, seriously. It's a shame what all these bands have to go through, it really is. Didn't G-Dragon have to have some time off earlier this year and go on a holiday to Europe because he was really, really stressed? Poor idols. 

I know, you'd think DBSK would be rolling in it, but they're not.

I just hope DBSK come out of it alright, and I hope the Cassies do something.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope said:


> True that, but don't forget what happened to JTL (or is it JLT?) I dunno, but when some HOT members formed that group, SM did all it could to blacklist them from every single channel and radio station so they didn't get any air time. It just proves how much power SM has, so you don't really want to be messing with them which is why I am really worried for DBSK if they change labels because SM could blackmail/offer money/whatever to the other companies and then, even if DBSK does get picked up eventually, SM will just blacklist them again like with JTL.
> 
> YG/JYP/DSP look like angels compared to SM, seriously. It's a shame what all these bands have to go through, it really is. Didn't G-Dragon have to have some time off earlier this year and go on a holiday to Europe because he was really, really stressed? Poor idols.
> 
> ...



lolwtf geez SM. 8|

He had a week or two I think; Still, at least YG gave him a vacation unlike SM and all of their artists who seem so tired nowadays.

Seriously, Cassies are ready to tear apart any girl who even talks about liking DBSK, but they're all really calm right now and not doing ANYTHING. WTF GUYS THE /ONE/ TIME IT'S OKAY TO BE BATSHIT CRAZY.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

^ fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Dango (Aug 3, 2009)

pek said:


> Oops. I just realized it was Chinese. I been watching a lot of korean movies, Welcome To Dongmakgol, Shiri, Chingoo(friend) and re-watched Fighter in The Wind and Attack the gas station! so I assumed it was korean. :x
> 
> Anyway here is the track from the movie; first rapper reminds me too much of Vinnie Paz but the rest of the rappers are "okey" though the beat is what I love.
> 
> ...


lolol when i saw the words kung fu dunk i thought you were linking to that vid of him singing and comparing kungfu to tofu.


----------



## Hope (Aug 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @kimi & other DBSK fans:*TIMING IS NOW*, according to MC Yoo



lol my mum isn't very happy about this whole situation.

I love Brown Eyed Girls. pek


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

Dango posted in this thread.

It's purpose has been fulfilled.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello bitches


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Epic dupe name


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah i saw that on i think allkpop sometime ago. the only bad thing with it was that it got the song stuck in my head again.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 4, 2009)

I just wanted to comment on the whole DBSK nonesense. Is anyone surprised? From the start DBSK have been easy to bully by SM, they've got a ridiculous contract and just took whatever SM threw at them up the ass, a perfect act for SM. For the last few years DBSK probably got what they were entitled to since SM wasn't making much money but now they're big earners are DBSK and SNSD but if SM could pass on the profits don't you think they would have had already?

Harsh truth, SM aint gonna give them shit. Even tho people might not see it but SM are still in trouble. They've wasted millions trying to launch BoA in the US and lost pretty much all of that, Suju seems to be in trouble too, sales wise they're good but have dropped in popularity, esp since 2PM has been the glory boys lately. SNSd is their big earner but I doubt SM ever considered 2NE1 to become such a big threat, and with so many more girl bands launching I wouldn't be surprised if SNSd took some damage, not to mention Brown eyed girls are awesome and I think abracadabra is gonna kill the lot of em.

So what is probably gonna happen? Honestly I can't predict it. DBSK won't break up obviously, no matter what many say SM have struck gold with them, SM can't weather this economy without them, just rumours have wiped off 10% off their stock. But now that DBSk finnaly have got a backbone and they won't back off no matter how much SM wishes. If DBSk get new contracts then I wouldn't be surprised if Suju and SNSd management has something to say about it. I personally hope SM gets whats coming to them, they bully everyone but their dominance will end soon

I bet when SM found out BB and WG were leaving for japan and US they figured they would rule the music scene, so wrong.

Btw I could have got most of this wrong but who cares.



> Epic dupe name



Im sohee's underpants, I live in an underage girls pants, Sasori wishes he could be me


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

KOREANS ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2009)

on the cover of the korean sports section (because gossip is also a sport there) was DBSK, and my sister didn't know. So she came up to me and asked who they were. I replied, "I think it's DBSK but I don't know for sure." We read the headlines and it was! It questions my manhood.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> I just wanted to comment on the whole DBSK nonesense. Is anyone surprised? From the start DBSK have been easy to bully by SM, they've got a ridiculous contract and just took whatever SM threw at them up the ass, a perfect act for SM. For the last few years DBSK probably got what they were entitled to since SM wasn't making much money but now they're big earners are DBSK and SNSD but if SM could pass on the profits don't you think they would have had already?
> 
> Harsh truth, SM aint gonna give them shit. Even tho people might not see it but SM are still in trouble. They've wasted millions trying to launch BoA in the US and lost pretty much all of that, Suju seems to be in trouble too, sales wise they're good but have dropped in popularity, esp since 2PM has been the glory boys lately. SNSd is their big earner but I doubt SM ever considered 2NE1 to become such a big threat, and with so many more girl bands launching I wouldn't be surprised if SNSd took some damage, not to mention Brown eyed girls are awesome and I think abracadabra is gonna kill the lot of em.
> 
> ...



As sad as it may seem, I actually agree with you on this completely. Shinee's latest mini album hasn't lived up to expectations, and Suju were off the scene for way too long, with SJM being in China, and people not taking SJH seriously with their childish songs. With Boa in America, and with CSJH and the TRAX seeming to both have disapperead completely, SM should be in trouble. The only ones doing anything for SM right now are SNSD, but even Genie is getting boring now. 

As I said before, it won't end up happy for DBSK. Even if they do win this case, it won't be the same.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 4, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> *Japan loves BoA *
> 
> Right, she barely sells anymore. Her *BEST&USA* sold half what Tohoshinki's *The Secret Code *has sold atm (250k). Her *BEST OF SOUL* was a millionseller  But you can't blame her, she's been there ever since she was 13. I think next year is her 10th anniversary.
> 
> WG's gonna fail in USA. We'll see them back next year when Korea is all turned in SNSD's SLAVE 4 U.


BoA is a lot more popular than you think. I know your post is old (I didn't read this thread until today), but I felt the need to clarify and inform of BoA's status in Japan.

When you compare her recent album sales to other popular female singers like Mika Nakashima, Ai Otsuka, Yuna Ito, or Yui then it's not that bad, at least not as bad you're making it out to be. Not many artists are even selling 1 million anymore. Even Ayumi Hamasaki's most recent album was only able to sell 300k, and she's highly regarded as one of the top or if not the top female artist in Japan. 

In addition, BoA has accomplished a lot in Japan, especially for a foreigner. 

Boa was the first non Japanese singer to have 2 albums sell 1+ million copies in Japan; her first album Listen to my Heart sold 900k falling short of 1 million. Valenti (2003):1.2 Million and Best of Soul (2005):1.0 million

Valenti finished in the top 5 best selling albums of 2003 and Best of Soul finished in the top 10 best selling albums of 2005. 

She has had 6 consecutive albums that debuted at the top of the Oricon Chart, which is the 2nd highest mark behind Ayumi Hamasaki's mark of 8 consecutive. 

anyways here's a cute video of BoA playing Wii for the first time...

[YOUTUBE]VypjlZV-yw0[/YOUTUBE]



> As sad as it may seem, I actually agree with you on this completely. Shinee's latest mini album hasn't lived up to expectations, and Suju were off the scene for way too long, with SJM being in China, and people not taking SJH happy with their childish songs. With Boa in America, and with CSJH and the TRAX seeming to both have disapperead completely, SM should be in trouble. *The only ones doing anything for SM right now are SNSD, but even Genie is getting boring now.*
> 
> As I said before, it won't end up happy for DBSK. Even if they do win this case, it won't be the same.


I agree with this but Genie has actually been quite successful. In its first 2 days, Genie outsold Gee's entire first week. Genie ended up selling 40,000+ in in its first week meanwhile Gee only sold 20,000+. Genie has already reached the 100k mark making it their 3rd album to sell over 100k. The others were Girls' Generation and Gee. And btw selling 100k+ is consider a lot in Korea especially for a female group.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2009)

Elite said:


> I agree with this but Genie has actually been quite successful. In its first 2 days, Genie outsold Gee's entire first week. Genie ended up selling 40,000+ in in its first week meanwhile Gee only sold 20,000+. Genie has already reached the 100k mark making it their 3rd album to sell over 100k. The others were Girls' Generation and Gee. And btw selling 100k+ is consider a lot in Korea especially for a female group.



I know all of that and that's why I said they were the only ones doing anything for SM, but what I meant was that I think the actual song is getting boring and they should start promoting another one off the mini album soon.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Boa so cute >_<


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasori you've listened to Brown eyed girls new album haven't you? Is it worth downloading and listening to? I really like abracadabra but most mini albums tend to be a shitfest so if its really bad then I don't wanna bother.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Sound-G isn't a mini album


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Sound-G isn't a mini album



Yeah I checked its a full album, shocker Korean pop stars still do those?

Is it worth listening to? Are the rest of the songs as sexy as abracadabra?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea, you can't really ask me -- someone who hates Korean pop bands


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 4, 2009)

My bad, so your saying its shit


----------



## Sasori (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I listened to it like 3 times already.

So that's rating it quite highly when it comes to a female korean pop group lol

Other than that, yea it's shit.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah, I can't get enough of SS501's 'Collection' songs, especially the leader's solo song. :<

/trying to get away from the DBSK/SM drama.


----------



## Buster (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Dango (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd fuck them both.


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Ah, I can't get enough of SS501's 'Collection' songs, especially the leader's solo song. :<
> 
> /trying to get away from the DBSK/SM drama.



I've had that video of Hyunjoong doing his thing during the tour on repeat for the past few days, I cannot get enough of it.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 5, 2009)

Haha, same here~
Geez, why so many hot leaders, Korea? :<

Should I bother watching BOF? Y/N?


----------



## Hope (Aug 5, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Haha, same here~
> Geez, why so many hot leaders, Korea? :<
> 
> Should I bother watching BOF? Y/N?



Well, I've only watched the first episode so far so I can't really say anything


----------



## lucky (Aug 5, 2009)

BOF sucks.  female lead isn't naturally cute and it's obviously forced.  i have no damn clue how the drama go to do so well.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 6, 2009)

kimi: fuck BoF and watch some Family Outing nao.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 6, 2009)

lulz yeah boys over flowers... not so good. the acting, the music, the atmosphere.. 

go watch we got married


----------



## Hope (Aug 6, 2009)

I watch Family Outing. I love Hyori, she makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 6, 2009)

BIG?

BANG!


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 6, 2009)

BOF sucks really hard.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 6, 2009)

I heard Hyori was leaving, but it's just a rumor. Hopefully. D:
I loooooove FO rofl, MC Yoo makes my day. 

'kay guys, rec me a GOOD kdrama then.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 6, 2009)

^Depends what your looking for? If your looking for comedy i'd say try My girl, Bad Family, Soulmate (its like a sitcom) or even Full house (tho thats a bit shitty but still funny). If your looking for something more exciting I'd say watch story of a man, seriously good, its about a guy trying to scam the company thats responsible for his brothers death, its pretty tense. Or you could just watch Coffee Prince, its practically a gender bending shoujo drama and girls love that shit.

Tho the funniest drama I've ever is still the japanese version of Hana Kimi.



> I heard Hyori was leaving, but it's just a rumor. Hopefully.



Its a rumour, seems like theirs some people in Korea who are trying their best to ruin FO. hyori has no reason to leave FO, she' staying her PD confirmed its all crap.


----------



## Buster (Aug 6, 2009)

What's a BOF 

Pff nobody is interested in K-Bboys?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 6, 2009)

> What's a BOF



Its the Korean Drama version of the shoujo manga Hana yori dango.

New K female pop lesbians duo Ten:



..waits for Sasori to fap


----------



## Adachi (Aug 6, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I heard Hyori was leaving, but it's just a rumor. Hopefully. D:
> I loooooove FO rofl, MC Yoo makes my day.
> 
> 'kay guys, rec me a GOOD kdrama then.


Daesung mentioned that in the Yoona episode, but then she said she tricked Daesung personally to make him feel sad. 

But it's a pity Chunhee and Yejin left. Really. I love those two. It's just amazing how there's always some bad things ready for Chunhee lol.

And according to allkpop, Yejin's role in that new queen drama of hers only lasts for 15 episodes until she dies...

THEN WHY DID YOU QUIT FO BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Sasori (Aug 6, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Its the Korean Drama version of the shoujo manga Hana yori dango.
> 
> New K female pop lesbians duo Ten:
> 
> ...


brb fapping.

Are they srsly lesbians ?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 6, 2009)

They  look the  like 30+ Korean version of tatu.



SoHees Underpants said:


> ^Depends what your looking for? If your looking for comedy i'd say try My girl, Bad Family, Soulmate (its like a sitcom) or even Full house (tho thats a bit shitty but still funny). If your looking for something more exciting I'd say watch story of a man, seriously good, its about a guy trying to scam the company thats responsible for his brothers death, its pretty tense. Or you could just watch Coffee Prince, its practically a gender bending shoujo drama and girls love that shit.
> 
> Tho the funniest drama I've ever is still the japanese version of Hana Kimi.


LOL. I'm thinking of watching Coffee Prince since Yoon Eun Hye is gonna star in a new drama soon and it looks interesting by which I mean an unoriginal storyline, but hey it's all good as long as the acting is nice and the actors are pretty.

ty.


----------



## Hope (Aug 7, 2009)

SM Town concert has been postponed because of the DBSK/SM lawsuit thing. I knew this was coming. 

Is Coffee Prince worth watching? I'm on about watching it like kimi.

Edit: I just watched this video and it made me laugh so hard. Fanboys are so loud. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGzqtUnVLxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Aug 7, 2009)

eh, why 30+ o_O??

They look 16 to me


----------



## Dango (Aug 7, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> ^Depends what your looking for? If your looking for comedy i'd say try *My girl*, Bad Family, Soulmate (its like a sitcom) or even Full house (tho thats a bit shitty but still funny). If your looking for something more exciting I'd say watch story of a man, seriously good, its about a guy trying to scam the company thats responsible for his brothers death, its pretty tense. Or you could just watch Coffee Prince, its practically a gender bending shoujo drama and girls love that shit.
> 
> Tho the funniest drama I've ever is still the japanese version of Hana Kimi.
> 
> ...


Omg I so second My Girl, funniest korean drama I've ever watched.
Lee Da Hae is such a cutie as well. pek

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Schneider (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of this song?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 7, 2009)

Coffee Prince is pretty good I guess, it has a killer soundtrack tho, it pretty much got me in to Korean indie.

SNSD look really messed up these days, it looks like they're not getting much sleep, all their eyes are swollen.

Its the 4th track off Mc Snipers album How bad do you want it? The names something like the Spring to come over or something...


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope said:


> SM Town concert has been postponed because of the DBSK/SM lawsuit thing. I knew this was coming.
> 
> Is Coffee Prince worth watching? I'm on about watching it like kimi.
> 
> Edit: I just watched this video and it made me laugh so hard. Fanboys are so loud.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 7, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> SNSD look really messed up these days, it looks like they're not getting much sleep, all their eyes are swollen.


Yeah they looked really tired and worn out which was pretty evident throughout their 3 performances at SF Pro League. I believe Genie promotions are ending soon so hopefully they get some rest, they need it especially Taeyeon. Btw it looks like something happen at the end of the Gee performance with Taeyeon.


----------



## Ters (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone going to see Crown J in Seattle next weekend?



this 

this


----------



## Adachi (Aug 7, 2009)

^Yo dawg, where's your set from?

Sasori, more fap material for you:


----------



## Ters (Aug 7, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^Yo dawg, where's your set from?



Set? Do you mean sig? If so, it's from (no surprise) Duel of the Fates)

Forgot to add this on my last post.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 7, 2009)

lol I really like Kara's dance to that song.
And I like how they wear ~*normal clothing*~ as opposed to that god awful "candy funk" that 4minute wears [and 2ne1, but not as bright and colorful so to speak].


----------



## Adachi (Aug 7, 2009)

2NE1 STEALING ALL MY SNSD'S AWARDS, I HATE THEM 

But really, at least give B.E.G. or Kara a chance to win, or even MC Mong. _Indian Boy_ sounds pretty catchy.


----------



## qaara (Aug 7, 2009)

*Rain* is playing in a new movie "Ninja Assassin" 
take a look: Insomniac Pride

is that awesome or what ?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 7, 2009)

Saw this pic and thought of Sasori


----------



## Schneider (Aug 8, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Its the 4th track off Mc Snipers album How bad do you want it? The names something like the Spring to come over or something...



Wrong name?..


----------



## Hope (Aug 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> 2NE1 STEALING ALL MY SNSD'S AWARDS, I HATE THEM
> 
> But really, at least give B.E.G. or Kara a chance to win, or even MC Mong. _Indian Boy_ sounds pretty catchy.



I love Indian boy, that little boy rapper B.I or whatever is like a mini G Dragon.

I agree, 2NE1 seem to be winning everything, I still like them though, but I think other artists should have a chance to win FT Island


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

My Koreans kind of crap you know, since im not

Just download the album, finding the track seperately will be impossible anyway.

HOT:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMu8EleLZcE&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Fsnsd_apologetic_sorry_sorry_on_music_cores_summer_special%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Aug 8, 2009)

^

SNSD + SJ = omfg.

Th girls do a great job.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

I just watched Family Outing with Lee Junki omfg it was bloody hilarious, especially Chunhee's fight with Junki

Time for some Korean indie, Kim Sa Rang singing Yellow by Coldplay:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sld-PDsLb58[/YOUTUBE]

His voice

Some more Kim sa Rang but with a more hip hop flavor, you guys should like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2uOO49JA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

Found MC Sniper, Its got seperate links for some tracks from the album, but its MU, sorry

help of Kakashi


----------



## Adachi (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

Ters said:


> Anyone going to see Crown J in Seattle next weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea who Crown J is, but he looks like an Amerifag 



Adachi said:


> Sasori, more fap material for you:


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> Does anyone know the name of this song?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> 2NE1 STEALING ALL MY SNSD'S AWARDS, I HATE THEM
> 
> But really, at least give B.E.G. or Kara a chance to win, or even MC Mong. _Indian Boy_ sounds pretty catchy.



lol inorite. I like them, but I think the other artists should be given a shot. Wait, how is the winner chosen anyway?


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

qaara said:


> *Rain* is playing in a new movie "Ninja Assassin"
> take a look: Link removed
> 
> is that awesome or what ?



I didn't know Rain was the main character in the movie.
 I thought he was like the supporting role or something
And damn his body is bangin in that movie 
I hope his english isn't too bad in the movie


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

> I hope he is english isn't too bad in the movie


Irony, mahl doh ahn dwae


----------



## Mellie (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually that would be a dyslexic mistake on my part


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

Nah, still irony lol

I didn't comment on what mistake it was, just that being a mistake in a sentece about mistakes is ironic


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a feeling he's mostly gonna be speaking Japanese and/or broken English [for his ~*character*~].


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

> ~*character*~


wtf is this shit


----------



## Schneider (Aug 8, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Found MC Sniper, Its got seperate links for some tracks from the album, but its MU, sorry
> 
> here



Track 6 doesn't seem to be DLable.



Sasori said:


> *06 문을 열어 문으로 (feat. 호란 of Clazziquai)* - MC Sniper
> 
> Track 6 of his 4th album "How Bad Do You Want It".
> 
> You should have asked me first. This is my favourite Korean song. EVER.



Will you help me please?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 8, 2009)

Sasori said:


> wtf is this shit


I've been spending too much time on LJ.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

lol LJ.

I made one so I could baww and emo when I was feeling down to get things off my chest.

There is like 2 entries, both are like 2 lines or something.

I'm so emo, I can't even open up to LJ


----------



## Schneider (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like the acoustic riff (want to play it.). The flow is nice, it's just a good song overall even tho I don't know what the fuck the guy's talking about.

And being a fresh entry to my play list which is prog/metal/hard rock/western hip-hop crazed definitely helps.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

> I'm so emo, I can't even open up to LJ



How else are you gonna express your hate for this world



> The flow is nice, it's just a good song overall even tho I don't know what the fuck the guy's talking about.



Thats me you and half this thread man


----------



## Sasori (Aug 8, 2009)

Schneider said:


> I really like the acoustic riff (want to play it.). The flow is nice, it's just a good song overall even tho I don't know what the fuck the guy's talking about.
> 
> And being a fresh entry to my play list which is prog/metal/hard rock/western hip-hop crazed definitely helps.


Yea, if you look back (lol impossible), you'll see me referencing this track several times, and many times I comment on the accoustics and the flow of the rapper. And also, the whole song in general and how brilliant it is in a musical sense.

If you ever learn the guitar riff, play it, upload it and I will give you rep. It's one of my life-long dreams to play that.

1st step is to get a Guitar


----------



## Ters (Aug 9, 2009)

Sasori said:


> No idea who Crown J is, but he looks like an Amerifag



I'm assuming you've never watched 우리 결혼했어요 (We Got/Just Married) then?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Mc Mong made that 

It was SNSD's goodbye stage today and I feel sad because I wanted them to promote Etude. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SUgYMJW7HY[/YOUTUBE]

This made me lol so hard.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG GENIE. 

lol sounded like they didn't even want to sing Fire.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Ters said:


> I'm assuming you've never watched 우리 결혼했어요 (We Got/Just Married) then?


Assume that I've never watched any K-dramas.

And you'd be correct.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Crown j is famous for We Got Married? Isn't that a crap show? I only know him from this song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv7NxCgTKgU[/YOUTUBE]

Lol I like their version of Genie but yeah Shinee kind of ruined it. And FT island, terrible hairstyles and they looked really uncomfortable.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 9, 2009)

Am I the only one that hates SHINee? Well not fully, but they looked like a bunch of fairies in _Juliette_ and whenever I see Key I have this violent urge to just punch him. Lol. Taemin is so cute though... his fair features are nice. Even though I'm only 2 years older than him, I'd still feel like a pedo if I had naughty thoughts about him. Jonghyun is the only one I'd allow on me.


----------



## Hope (Aug 9, 2009)

^

I agree with everything you have just said.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 9, 2009)

^ No, they surely have a lot of haters rofl but I'm not one of them.

OMG I LOVE NAVI. I've only heard her stuff on YouTube though 'cause I can't find her stuff at all. :/

'We got Married' is more of a reality/variety show than a drama, Sassy, lol. He was "married" to Seo In Young who is so beautiful and talented.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

lol so not real marraige then?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Its like a fake marriage, so gay Kpopers can go an act like they actually like women and fool the fangirls in to thinking they have a chance with them

Replay was okay but Juliette was bad, Shinee's image has been turned in to nancy boys. Im pretty sure everyone women in Korea must feel like a pervert when they look at them.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 9, 2009)

Jonghyun and Onew have been legal since their debut, and Minho and Key are 18-ish or at least 17. Taemin is the only jailbait, but even then he just turned 16 which isn't TOO bad. I think. D:

I really hope their image changes for the better in their next album.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if Shinee have gfs :3


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

> I wonder if Shinee have gfs :3



Well they have eachother

No. SM is evil, they don't want their artists to get any. They even block dirty websites:S


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

wat

one of them is gona snap and rape soon


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

> one of them is gona snap and rape soon



Seriously they all seem abstinent to me, I wouldn't be surprised if Super Junior were performing with SNSD and one of them mounted Yoona

How can they not get excited by seeing SNSD in their hotpants? If I was in SM I would just hover outside the dance studios and watch SNSD dance.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea like srsly their dicks must be exploding from the abstinence.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

When I hear stuff like Gain from Brown Eyed Girls hasn't even kissed yet it really annoys me.


----------



## Hope (Aug 9, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> When I hear stuff like Gain from Brown Eyed Girls hasn't even kissed yet it really annoys me.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

That's lies.

A girl like that has obviously been touched by her father/uncle/teacher.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone should make it his duty to touch those lips, its true for most K pop artists tho. Especially idol stars, Im pretty sure for a lot of Suju members their first kiss was probably with Heechul.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

Fuck my life, I actually have _Juliette_ stuck in my head today. And I'm sad today because SNSD ended their promotions for _Genie_. 

@Ennoea: SAY WAT?! GA-IN NEVER KISSED?! SAUCE NAO


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Well they have eachother
> 
> No. SM is evil, they don't want their artists to get any. They even block dirty websites:S



lol seriously? DBSK's Changmin talked about his love of porn once rofl. And I know the members [or at least some of them] talked about having secret girlfriends.



SoHees Underpants said:


> When I hear stuff like Gain from Brown Eyed Girls hasn't even kissed yet it really annoys me.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT?!


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Im pretty sure for a lot of Suju members their first kiss was probably with Heechul.



I actually agree with this.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2009)

Appparently Ga-in watched porn to prepare for the 'Abracadabra' video, LUCKY BITCHES GET TO GO OUT WITH FT ISLAND [SRSLY WAT] , SuJu's Donghae is hot [DUH <3],  and some creeper likes Taeyeon and Yoobin.

I love kpop news lol.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

Donghae is obviously joking, Im pretty sure Shindong would have something to say about that

Poor Ga-in, she had to watch porn to find out what a woman does with a man, atleast her fans are kind and gave her some porn. I bet if DBSK/Suju get video they're most likely ones made at home by fangirls.


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

lol at Donghae and BEG fans.

Kpop news amuses me greatly.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

The last few posts have been relevent to my interests :ho


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it bad of me to be listening to Shinee?

Fuck you Replay for being addicting


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2009)

I love Shinee seriously lol. KEY AND JONGHYUN. <3~ 



Sasori said:


> The last few posts have been relevent to my interests :ho


Pretty Asian girls watching porn?


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

nuna nomu yeppo~


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Pretty Asian girls watching porn?


         .


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

No, don't go copying Wonder Girls! BAWWWWW


----------



## MOTO (Aug 10, 2009)

Adachi said:


> No, don't go copying Wonder Girls! BAWWWWW


I wonder where. China, perhaps? BoA, CSJH, and DBSK have already been active in Japan.


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought Boa was failing  in America? 

I hope it's China, maybe some SJ-M/SNSD interactions.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

Elite said:


> I wonder where. China, perhaps? BoA, CSJH, and DBSK have already been active in Japan.


Don't forget SHINee

Honestly, wtf SM?!


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope said:


> nuna nomu yeppo~



SANSO SIJDOIDFJDIJFDFIO~

[Love like Oxygen lol]



Adachi said:


> No, don't go copying Wonder Girls! BAWWWWW



Thailand? China? I doubt they'd go to America. Tbh, I don't think that America will understand why there's nine girls in one band and think they're 'cheesy' and 'crappy'. :<

Speaking of SuJu-M, I'm kinda getting into them now and all this "Only13" bullshit is pissing me off.  

Besides; Henry and Zhou Mi >>> Kibum lol sorry Kibum lovers, I don't see what's so great about him.



Adachi said:


> Don't forget SHINee
> 
> Honestly, wtf SM?!



They likes to cover all their ~*bases*~.


----------



## Hope (Aug 10, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Speaking of SuJu-M, I'm kinda getting into them now and all this "Only13" bullshit is pissing me off.
> 
> Besides; Henry and Zhou Mi >>> Kibum lol sorry Kibum lovers, I don't see what's so great about him.



IAWTC. Kibum has been MIA for the past, 5 months, during all the Sorry, Sorry promotions and SSII.

Only13 = bullshit.

I love SJ-M, Hankyung seems more relaxed in China, and Siwon seems to let go a bit more. I also love Zhou Mi, but I don't really like Henry for some reason.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

So wait who's gonna release singles for the latter half of the year?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got around to listening to Epik High's new remix album. Pretty cool stuff for when I feel in a dancy mood.

Also, I kinda hate myself for having over 800 Big Bang plays in less than 4 days.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

What's the "Only13" bullshit you guys be hatin' on?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2009)

Hope said:


> IAWTC. Kibum has been MIA for the past, 5 months, during all the Sorry, Sorry promotions and SSII.
> 
> Only13 = bullshit.
> 
> I love SJ-M, Hankyung seems more relaxed in China, and Siwon seems to let go a bit more. I also love Zhou Mi, but I don't really like Henry for some reason.



Yeah and tbh his voice never impressed me that much. :/ Plus, I heard that he actually wants out from SuJu [idk just fan speculation] and would rather be an actor, but I don't know enough of him to know for sure.

Hmm, maybe because he's more comfortable speaking in his own language? lol I love Geng though, I need to get their album.

I love Henry. 



SoHees Underpants said:


> So wait who's gonna release singles for the latter half of the year?



Ivy is making a comeback, GD has a new solo album, and 2PM is supposed to have a FULL [!] album out this year. *hoping for that*



Adachi said:


> What's the "Only13" bullshit you guys be hatin' on?



During SuJu's Don't Don period, a then-SM trainee by the name of Henry Lau appeared in their MV for the title song to play his violin solo. Elves [Super Junior's crazy fans] thought he was gonna be the 14th member, so they made campaigns and stuff against him called 'Only13' and would chant it during performances. During their perfs whenever Henry went up to play his solo the crowd would get really quiet and wouldn't cheer until he was done. :/

Leeteuk asked fans to not chant "Only13" anymore because it hurts the Henry and Zhou, but they just won't listen. 8|


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

Fucking Korean fans and their insanity  (no offense to whoever is an insane Korean here)


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2009)

Whaaaaaaaaat did I hear 2pm ALBUM!?

More Chansung love plox.

edit: Oh, sorry for random intrusion.  I'm just starting to realize that this is probably for all K-related music >_>


----------



## Adachi (Aug 10, 2009)

Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 10, 2009)

Spanner, learn to love the boy bands.  They have the most talent. 

I mean, SNSD is talented, but SM is still getting started with them.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

Fangirls are such bitches, tho didn't Kyuhyun suffer from some of it aswell? 



> Also, I kinda hate myself for having over 800 Big Bang plays in less than 4 days.



Lol thats crazy, tho I think I had same number of play for So Hot in a week, I've watched the mv so much that I even know the dance routine now:ho


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, but since he joined early on I guess fans just got over it.



NudeShroom said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat did I hear 2pm ALBUM!?
> 
> More Chansung love plox.
> 
> edit: Oh, sorry for random intrusion.  I'm just starting to realize that this is probably for all K-related music >_>



OH SHIT GIRL YOU'RE BACK. <333

Yessssss and Taec. C:
Yeah, but we mostly talk about kpop lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe yep i'm back. :ho

And i'm also hooked on the kpop.

Groups I know: 
Suju
SNSD
SHINee
WG
2PM
Big Bang

Learning:
Kara
2AM
Epik High(omg Map the Soul is amazing<3)
DBSK

I only like CL of 2ne1.  I'm not sure why either. 

Don't really care about 4minute.

and yeah, I need to learn more.  

but wow, this is the first place i've really ever made legit posts about in outside of blender.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

I see Brown eyed girls aren't on that list, that is a crime:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00dawBQrkdQ[/YOUTUBE]



> Don't really care about 4minute.



I don't think theres anyone that cares about 4 minute.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Spanner, learn to love the boy bands.  They have the most talent.
> 
> I mean, SNSD is talented, but SM is still getting started with them.


Lol, I told you my only favorite Korean boy group is DBSK, they are undoubtedly talented.

Others I don't really care.

Suju: too many members, and I heard at least one of them is gay 

2PM: they are okay, never fully listened to their songs but they are funny

Big Bang: also okay, not really into their "hip-hop & pop" songs, Daesung is freaking hilaarious in Family Outing though 

SHINee: they can go fuck themselves because they all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), almost everyone itt hates them, with the exception of kimi, who is an oddball <3

And then there are SS501, FT Island etc., which I really don't care about much (sorry Hope ).

*MY FAVORITE GROUPS:* 
*WONDER GIRLS* (ALWAYS & FOREVER FOR DEBUTING ME INTO K-MUSIC WORLD) 
*SNSD* (used to hate them due to their rivalry with WG, but I knew in my heart that I secretly love them. Eventually they just took me over when _Genie_ came out)
And recently, *Brown Eyed Girls* have got my attention due to their oh so catchy song _Abrcadabra_

-edit- GODDAMIT CARA, YOU JUST RUINED MY PERFECT 1400 POST COUNT


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Fangirls are such bitches, tho didn't Kyuhyun suffer from some of it aswell?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thats crazy, tho I think I had same number of play for So Hot in a week, I've watched the mv so much that I even know the dance routine now:ho


Wtf man, out of the 3 songs _Tell Me, So Hot, and Nobody_, _So Hot_ is the worst.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 11, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Lol thats crazy, tho I think I had same number of play for So Hot in a week, I've watched the mv so much that I even know the dance routine now:ho



Now that's pretty pro, haha. I think it's just because I went through a phase of hating boy/girl groups due to the absolute stupidity the fangirl/boys are contantly leaking. Honestly, some of the stuff is pathetic.

A genuine example would be one "true" Big Bang fan saying she'd stop listening to the band if G. Dragon didn't cut his "hobo" hair.

1. I thought his hair was cool. 
2. That's an absolutely retarded thing to say.

EDIT: Oh god, short black haired girl from Brown Eyed Girls...

HHHHHHHNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Now that's pretty pro, haha. I think it's just because I went through a phase of hating boy/girl groups due to the absolute stupidity the fangirl/boys are contantly leaking. Honestly, some of the stuff is pathetic.
> 
> A genuine example would be one "true" Big Bang fan saying she'd stop listening to the band if G. Dragon didn't cut his "hobo" hair.
> 
> ...


I used to hate SNSD partly due to their crazy Korean fans (Sowon) also; but if you think about it, is it worth hating on your favorite singers just because of some things their fagfans did?

No I don't think so.

-edit- Her name is Ga-In, in case you didn't kn- HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2009)

There's only 1 Korean group I can't stand and that's fucking U-Kiss, I swear if I see one of those guys on the street or the subway.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

^Hey, it's Younha! 

Lol, mind telling us what's so bad about them?


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know what I hate so much about them but after seeing this [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8EhU6dods[/YOUTUBE]

I've just had an amazing urge to punch every single one of them in the face.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

they're grown up now. can't treat them like kids anymore. lol
they're the most kiddy group i've seen in this new millenium


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

^ I'm not really into U-Kiss, I know onw of the members is the brother of someone out of SS501, that's about it.



Adachi said:


> And then there are SS501, FT Island etc., which I really don't care about much (sorry Hope ).



lol it's okay. We all have our own preferences. 



kimidoll said:


> Yeah and tbh his voice never impressed me that much. :/ Plus, I heard that he actually wants out from SuJu [idk just fan speculation] and would rather be an actor, but I don't know enough of him to know for sure.
> 
> Hmm, maybe because he's more comfortable speaking in his own language? lol I love Geng though, I need to get their album.
> 
> I love Henry.



Super Junior M's 2nd album is going to be released Sept/Oct time, yay. 

*IS ANYBODY ELSE EXCITED FOR GD'S SOLO ALBUM COMING OUT SOON?*

Also, SM has tried to gain the rights to DBSK as in the name, aswell as SJ and SNSD, what a coincidence. 

OMFG DAESUNG FROM BB HAS BEEN IN A CAR CRASH


----------



## Buster (Aug 11, 2009)

^Damn I hope Daesung is okay, he's awesome.



Adachi said:


> Suju: too many members, and I heard at least one of them is gay


I wonder who that could be


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

About Suju:

I bet it's Heechul, he goes around kissing guys and I find it all hilarious.


----------



## Buster (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope said:


> About Suju:
> 
> I bet it's Heechul, he goes around kissing guys and I find it all hilarious.


Haha yeah. Heechul may act sometimes as a.. anyways he's still funny.
I've also heard that because of Heechul, Yunho's gf broke up with him cause she thought that Yunho was with another girl at the bar. But it was Heechul with a pink coat.

What's SuJu doing anyways?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

You can tell by my set who I like in the Korean music genre. 

I was really into it back in the day, when Jewelry was starting up and BoA was still releasing her old albums.  I loved DBSK, SG Wannabe, M, Bi, and Chae Yeon.

Nowadays, I listen to: Davichi, Wonder Girls, Bada, etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

Wtf Daesung T_____T

Can't hate SHINee for their stylist lol.   Their songs aren't really that great, but I do love Jonghyun's voice. <3



SoHees Underpants said:


> I see Brown eyed girls aren't on that list, that is a crime:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00dawBQrkdQ[/YOUTUBE]




Omg.

More plz.


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

Zachy said:


> Haha yeah. Heechul may act sometimes as a.. anyways he's still funny.
> I've also heard that because of Heechul, Yunho's gf broke up with him cause she thought that Yunho was with another girl at the bar. But it was Heechul with a pink coat.
> 
> What's SuJu doing anyways?



When I saw that fancam of him and that dude from the Trax kissing, I actually could not stop laughing, same with Sungmin and Siwon. 

I actually have no idea what they're doing right now. I know SJ-M are coming back in Sept/Oct with their 2nd album, but I don't know about the others. They keep doing these random performances at places too, and they also have to continue with their SSII tour, but hopefully they are getting the well-deserved rest they need.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Just got around to listening to Epik High's new remix album. Pretty cool stuff for when I feel in a dancy mood.
> 
> Also, I kinda hate myself for having over 800 Big Bang plays in less than 4 days.


Yar Epik High's remix is pretty kl. Hypes me up before I go to the club 



NudeShroom said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat did I hear 2pm ALBUM!?
> 
> More Chansung love plox.
> 
> edit: Oh, sorry for random intrusion.  I'm just starting to realize that this is probably for all K-related music >_>


NUDE. SHROOM.

WELCOME.

And yea it was originally for just khop/rnb but fangirls infected it and multiplied UNTIL THEY TOOK OVER THE WHOLE THREADS


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

Sasori said:


> And yea it was originally for just khop/rnb but fangirls infected it and multiplied UNTIL THEY TOOK OVER THE WHOLE THREADS



lol sorry about that


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

It's ok


----------



## MOTO (Aug 11, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I used to hate SNSD partly due to their crazy Korean fans (Sowon) also; but if you think about it, *is it worth hating on your favorite singers just because of some things their fagfans did?*
> 
> No I don't think so.


That would be nonsensical since the singers themselves do not encourage or promote the fan's behavior. I'll always support the girls regardless of how some of their crazy fanatics act.

Another girl group that I think is good is CSJH The Grace 

[YOUTUBE]-_-Xrv8ELNs[/YOUTUBE]




Hope said:


> *IS ANYBODY ELSE EXCITED FOR GD'S SOLO ALBUM COMING OUT SOON?*


I heard the preview of 'Butterfly' and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I listened to Butterfly, its sound pretty damn good especially since its my kind of thing.

And Adachi comments against So Hot will be regarded as blasphemy
Tho I think out of their most famous songs Nobody is a song that i don't like, I don't get the deal, its not very good.

And whats the deal with Sungmin and Sunny?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

Sungmin & Sunny? I haven't heard about anything between them but I know that he played her for Gee in Super Show II.

They also did a recent duet.


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

They used to do that radio show together didn't they? They've been close ever since, and because of that there has been rumours, I wouldn't actually mind if they were dating bcause at least it shows an idol can date, but Elfs would go batshit insane. 

I really want GD's solo album now. I can't wait. I like Butterfly, I need the full version.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

Their version of Falling slowly was pretty damn sweet, man such sweet voices

I heard he admitted liking her and caused a shitstorm? And she was angry that he didn't tell her first or something? Or am I wrong? They do look good together I have to admit.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

Holler when GD's album comes out.

I don't think it will be that good, but I'll listen to it anyway so I can discuss it with the hawt fangirls of GD I know IRL :ho


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

Sasori, have you heard the previews for it? There's 3 out so far, and I like 2 out of the 3, the other one just sounds like a butchered version of Flo Rida's Right Round.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not expecting it to be any good


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Their version of Falling slowly was pretty damn sweet, man such sweet voices
> 
> I heard he admitted liking her and caused a shitstorm? And she was angry that he didn't tell her first or something? Or am I wrong? They do look good together I have to admit.



This is all I found

"Sungmin Interview with IBT News

Reporter: Do you want to show your fitness to Sunny, who lately has a relationship scandal with you?

Sungmin: I feel very wronged (face turns red). At that time, what I said on that program caused misunderstandings and led to scandal. So when I returned home, I immediately called Sunny to explain and she jokingly replied: ?If you like me, I would like you to tell me directly.? I also promised to buy her food, but I haven?t yet (laughs)"

c: soompi (pasted this from ssf)



Sasori said:


> Holler when GD's album comes out.
> 
> I don't think it will be that good, but I'll listen to it anyway so I can discuss it with the hawt fangirls of GD I know IRL :ho



I like your plans. :ho


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, just to let you know what you're in for Sasori.

Butterfly preview


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IesFQOO-EJ4[/YOUTUBE]




Boy preview (or could be About A Boy)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BZeLw4Ya4c[/YOUTUBE]




Heartbreaker (the one that sounds like Right Round, lol at auto tune)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZL0wHiXxok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate Flo Rida to the the extent I want to become a pilot just so I could fly to america a land a plane on to him causing him excrutiating pain.

@Nudeshroom: Yeah I saw that interview, in the comment section some girl had wriiten "im so glad its not true I don't want to give up on Sungmin oppa yet"....


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 11, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Hehe yep i'm back. :ho
> 
> And i'm also hooked on the kpop.
> 
> ...



omg I love Epik High and DBSK and pretty much all the other artists you listed. <3333 [except 4minute lol].



Adachi said:


> SHINee: they can go fuck themselves because they all look like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), almost everyone itt hates them, with the exception of kimi, who is an oddball <3
> 
> And then there are SS501, FT Island etc., which I really don't care about much (sorry Hope ).



LOL. :[ I be spreading da SHINee love y'all.

I love those two, listen to them. 



Hope said:


> Super Junior M's 2nd album is going to be released Sept/Oct time, yay.
> 
> *IS ANYBODY ELSE EXCITED FOR GD'S SOLO ALBUM COMING OUT SOON?*
> 
> ...



YES OMGOMGMOGMOGMOGOMGMOG

They can still be DBSK, I read this on LJ;

DBSK = DA BOYS FROM SOUTH KOREA

Y/Y

And omg Daesung getwellsoon~



NudeShroom said:


> Can't hate SHINee for their stylist lol.   Their songs aren't really that great, but I do love Jonghyun's voice. <3



I loooooove Jonghyun's voice the most.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

"Boy" is FUCKING AMAZING.

LINK ME WEN ALBUM IS OUT.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys, I have to share this with you;
If you don't already know, SM Town '09 is cancelled/postponed, but they're still releasing an "album" with *four *songs sung by DBSK, SHINee, and SuJu. Yeah I don't understand why they're releasing it either lol.

Anyway, one of the songs is a K-reggae song. About the sea.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the lyrics Kimmi.

It totally made me understand the song 100% now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

That only makes me want to listen to Dancing Out for some reason.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

lol i feel like i can no longer contribute to this thread because of the new direction we're at. So much of the kpop uses the same formula over and over. lol korean reggae... i'm still gonna call that kpop


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

Because it is.

And meh, Killer you can learn to appreciate both imo. I know I have 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFO0P74VW4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm now a 2NE1 fan.

Is that Minzy with the gloves? I really like them


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that was actually a nice cover~



NudeShroom said:


> That only makes me want to listen to Dancing Out for some reason.



After laughing at how ridiculous it was, I actually started to like it LOL. Now I can't stop ~*moving my hot butt*~ as Yoochun would say.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> lol i feel like i can no longer contribute to this thread because of the new direction we're at. So much of the kpop uses the same formula over and over. lol korean reggae... i'm still gonna call that kpop


Because it is.

And meh, Killer you can learn to appreciate both imo. I know I have 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjFO0P74VW4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm now a 2NE1 fan.

Is that Minzy with the gloves? I really like them


----------



## Hope (Aug 11, 2009)

ROFL at that SM Town song. 

@ Sasori: Where you being serious about that song or were you just pissing about? lol I fail 

Dancing Out makes me laugh at just how cheesy it is.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

I was being serious. I quite like that song, and being performed by 2NE1 was a bonus.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the performance but CL talks way too much.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

She needs more dick.

In her mouth.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

That comment just reminds me that Ga-in is being denied some man love


----------



## Sasori (Aug 11, 2009)

She needs to find me.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 11, 2009)

Not if I see her first

And Daseung seems to have broken his nose, I bet he'll come back with a new one.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 11, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo, that means no Daesung for FO for another 2 episodes or so. 

And wth, Sasori, FREAKING 2NE1?!


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2009)

they had sasori at lollipop. i know they had me


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> That comment just reminds me that Ga-in is being denied some man love



To be honest those Brown Eyed Girls don't look like they've been denied anything when it comes to men lately. 

But hey, that's what the entertainment industry makes it seem like.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 11, 2009)

^ Nah, Ga-in admitted to never even touching a guy before the MV for 'Abracadabra' lol. She learned everything from porn.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2009)

And after all that happens in that PV...


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> they had sasori at lollipop. i know they had me


It's true. I'm sorry guys 

And yea, proof that pr0nz is a FORCE OF GOOD.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, this is hot and disturbing at the same time


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

What the hell why is there a hand there?

Lol G dragon being accused of plagarism, im sorry but practically everything nowdays sounds like something thats already been made, its near impossible to be original especailly mainstream hiphop. In anycase Flo rida copies everyone else anyway.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Wow, this is hot and disturbing at the same time



WTF. At first I thought she bent her fingers, but then when I thought about it her fingers would have to be super long to look that way in the picture.

Creeeeepy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow @ the hand.  

Okay, and so trying to learn Brown Eyed Girls, which I'm afraid to acronym as BEG cause it doesn't look right.

So

Miryo is easy, she's the rapper.

I'm guessing in Abracadabra, the youngest Ga-in is the one with short hair that is NOT covering her eyes?

And I think somewhere I saw that Jea is the leader in pink.


edit: through further exploration, i'm probably wrong about Ga-in


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

^

Sorry, I can't help you with BEG, I'm trying to learn each of their names myself. 

That hand thing is creepy.


----------



## Vix (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## koguryo (Aug 12, 2009)

I can sorta help with the BEG, anyway you were right about Ga-In, the one that doesn't cover her eyes.  Narsha is the one that covers one of her eyes.  If you wanna learn their faces try to use their old "How Come?" MV.

Ga-In/Despair
Narsha/Tear
Leader Lady(I don't know her name)/Wait
Miryo/Revenge


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

Gain - Maknae; has short hair now.
JeA - Leader; has long light brown hair and sings the high notes.
Miryo - Rapper; has short hair as well and wears those weird pants lol.
Narsha - Has that god awful Yoochun hair, but thankfully it's just a wig.

I hope this doesn't sound racist, but I think BEG and 2NE1 are the first girl groups where I know who's who 'cause they all look different.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

When I first saw 2PM I thought half of them looked like twins, I still don't know most of their names tho.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

Seriously? I thought they were pretty easy to tell apart.


L>R; Jay. Junho. Junsu. Nickhun. Chansung. Wooyoung. Taekyeon.
Well, I'm pretty sure that's right lol.

What I remember is that Junsu has some 'girly' features, Taec is tall and has 2343489 teeth, Junho looks like Rain, Khun looks the least "Korean", Jay has that mohawk, and idk the rest I can just tell apart.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

I can tell them apart now, its just when I saw the 10 out of 10 MV I was confused. 

Nickhyun doesn't even look Korean, I remember watching an interview of him, man does he have a sister complex or what? Seems like a good guy tho, Taec and his teeth lol.


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

I thought 2PM were pretty easy to tell apart, but then again, if I can tell 13 of them apart with no problems, 7 is no trouble at all.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Groups with more than 5 scare me, especially name wise, when I first saw SNSD I thought I was gonna have a melt down. 2Am were relatively easy to remember tho. 

And I can tell them apart now, just at first I couldn't.


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll admit, when I first saw SNSD, I was a bit woah, because at first glance they all looked the same to me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha yeah, took SNSD two flipping years to all look different with hair cuts and dye.

As for 2pm... the only ones that really cause trouble are Junho, Wooyoung, and sometimes Jay.

But Jaebum is kinda short and muscular, and Junho has really small eyes.  

Wooyoung I can usually tell because he's a little skinnier, and sometimes looks like a cute old guy. >_>


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

I can sorta tell the Wonder Girls apart now that Sunmi [?] dyed her hair. Tbh, one of the reasons why I don't want to get into girl groups is because it's so hard to tell them apart lol.



Hope said:


> I'll admit, when I first saw SNSD, I was a bit woah, because at first glance they all looked the same to me.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 12, 2009)

For me, SNSD was hard to distinguish because they had so many members, not necessarily that they all look the same. It was difficult to memorize the faces and names of 9 different girls. It took me about a month to be able to recognize everyone.

Anyone want to guess which SNSD member is in my sig?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

Jessica. 

I want the next Hello Baby episode to be subbed, those girls are so different when they're in their dorm. 



kimidoll said:


> I can sorta tell the Wonder Girls apart now that Sunmi [?] dyed her hair. Tbh, one of the reasons why I don't want to get into girl groups is because it's so hard to tell them apart lol.



Holy shit Yoona. 

Random SNSD love: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_C5glK7rYc[/YOUTUBE]

random 2pm love:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVDKAoZfq-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Chansung.


----------



## Buster (Aug 12, 2009)

What time is it now?
It's 2PM!

Junho and Junsu are underrated imo and Taekyeon has an awesome voice.

"She's a bad girl I know, here we go again OH NO!"


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Jessica thinks she's all that, you aint got nothing on Yoona

I don't like Tiffany tho.

I think nickhyun is overrated, nice guy an all but the fangirls need to calm down.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

is he dating solbi yet? i saw a vid of him showing up to give her a bike while she was practicing figure skating


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

My Ear's Candy - Baek Ji Young ft.Taecyeon 2PM:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfd4NFFRTkM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Meh song personally, strange MV, weird outfits, dodgy makeup and Baek Ji Young looks really old. Nice dancing tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

oh my god what did they do to Director Ok o__________o



SoHees Underpants said:


> I think nickhyun is overrated, nice guy an all but the fangirls need to calm down.



I'm actually the same way, though I think Nickhun is hot and everything, i still wonder what 2pm would be like without him because he's not exactly the best singer. ._.


----------



## Buster (Aug 12, 2009)

See everybody agrees that Nickhun is overrated.

Even my friend is so obsessed with him, he says Nickhun turns him on etc.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

lol I don't understand why Khun is the most popular member; He's cute and all, but in reality he's a less than average singer compared to the others. 8|


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

G-Dragon feat Teddy & CL - The Leaders (Wussup)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGZ_UEmOKiI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Damn I can't wait for the whole album, this is gonna be good, looks like G dragon's pulling all the stops to make a good album rather than the rest of them who only bother with one of two songs. And watch CL act like an idiot and G Dragon trying to act all "gangsta"

Lol whats with the overuse of "Wassup"?


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

Khun is overrated, but I love him all the same.

@ kimi: omfg that picture has scarred me for life. 

In other news: IDEK what to think about this guys, as much as I love Boa, to me, this doesn't do her any favours.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iabrg9pWeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

how come no one showed me this madness:


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

^

This is the second time I've seen this. I don't know whether to laugh or cry at Taemin's shirt pulling.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

is there anymore old school homage these days?


----------



## Hope (Aug 12, 2009)

I dunno, but there should be 

I know at Super Show II, Leeteuk danced/sang to JYP's Honey which I love, and that's the only recent one I know of.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

I really love how they danced, BUT WTF TAEMIN. I hope the pedo producers didn't make him do that.

Also, wtf at BoA's voice being autotuned. I'm not a huge fan, but I know she's a super talented singer and dancer that doesn't need that shit.

*edit;* Big Bang did a cover of HOT's 'Candy' several months ago.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

oh candy huh? did they incorporate their own style into it?

and what did he do wrong? rip open his shirt?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

> Also, wtf at BoA's voice being autotuned. I'm not a huge fan, but I know she's a super talented singer and dancer that doesn't need that shit.



On her US album practically all of her songs have been autotuned.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

I know; I don't understand why, she has such a beautiful natural voice.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know either, I think Korean poppers lately have been going crazy with autotune, I guess for dance tracks its okay but its getting silly now. Tho BoA voice has never been that great tbh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> how come no one showed me this madness:


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Someone call the pedo police before the noonas attack the junior high kids


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

lol I don't know any people's names.

The only person I know is Soo Young but that's cos she's the hottest girl in South Korea 

And lol Narsha is the one covering one eye? Kimmi what are you talking about that hairstyle is sooooooooo hawt


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> When I first saw 2PM I thought half of them looked like twins, I still don't know most of their names tho.


Lol same, when I first saw Minzy (or is it Minji) and CL, I was like :"*DEM NOSES*"


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

HOLY FUCK 

Where did you get this, kimi, 4chan?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

Sasori said:


> lol I don't know any people's names.
> 
> The only person I know is Soo Young but that's cos she's the hottest girl in South Korea
> 
> And lol Narsha is the one covering one eye? Kimmi what are you talking about that hairstyle is sooooooooo hawt



Oh my god

dapugva;ofhals;

SOOYOUNG LOVE?

Time for a folder posting.






well this isn't a folder, but i just wanted to post what i had uploaded already


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

^Psh, I saw all of those on Soshified...I think


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

> The only person I know is Soo Young but that's cos she's the hottest girl in South Korea



Lee Hyori just called, she wants her title back.



> when I first saw Minzy (or is it Minji) and CL, I was like :"DEM NOSES"



I kind of know what you mean, I used to identify CL as the one with the Mr T hairstyle because they do look similar.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^Psh, I saw all of those on Soshified...I think



Um, yeah.  They kinda beat everyone else to everything when it comes to making gifs & shit, I don't even have to lift a finger.

Still have to collect everything though, if you don't save it now on SSF, it disappears pretty quickly. 



SoHees Underpants said:


> Lee Hyori just called, she wants her title back.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

I want a sig of B.E.G. swaying their hips in the _Abracadabra_ MV


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Only one I could find:


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Lee Hyori just called, she wants her title back.


Lee Hyori has to go back in time if she ever wants to see her title again


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

Possibly the most epic thing I've ever seen.

In my life.

Ever.


I don't actually even know what's going on in this pic


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

9 Yoonas at once, practically every perverts man dream come true


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

i actually thought i lost my asiandar


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Only one I could find:


Yay, thank you!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> 9 Yoonas at once, practically every perverts man dream come true


Needs more Soo Young imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm still having a little trouble with BEG

Ga-in and Miryo are easy 

Whose the one with the round face?  I think that will help me narrow down the last two


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Narsha: Mushroom head
Jea: the one left over


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

Just remember this:

Narsha is girl with wig covering her right eye, second hottest in group, does the hand spinning thing at the beginning

Jea is leader, blonde long hair, sings high notes but really softly


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

Did I mention that I'm glad your unb& Nudes ?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 12, 2009)

! Sassy; It's the epicness of Yoona~



Sasori said:


> And lol Narsha is the one covering one eye? Kimmi what are you talking about that hairstyle is sooooooooo hawt



She's prettier without it. 



Adachi said:


> HOLY FUCK
> 
> Where did you get this, kimi, 4chan?


LJ.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

eh, maybe, but the hairstyle is still hawt.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 12, 2009)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

No comments about him and CL duo track?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

ok he's gone too far

especially with that low cut dress thing.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Ugh that reminds of this:



Whats with the apple? Is he doing an L?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea it's reminiscient of Death Note.

tbh, I don't mind the first one. 

It's just the dress and female blazer..


What I'm curious to know is:

a) Does he think of this stuff himself, or is he getting forced into it?

b) What his female fans think

c) What _he _thinks his male fans think


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

He looks like a go go dancer so Im sure the fangirls are pleased.

The concept should work with the material, I don't get what he's trying to protray, it just looks random.



> Does he think of this stuff himself, or is he getting forced into it?



Mans got an imagination so probably thought of it up himself.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't recognize him the first time I saw those pictures. And man-lipstick can gtfo.



SoHees Underpants said:


> No comments about him and CL duo track?


.. And how it sounds like "Drop it Like it's Hot"? :/


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm always wondering too, when boybands do really feminine things (including their dance routines) the guys actually question them. do they have any testosterone left or is the korean culture really just out there? lol and if they do accept such effeminate men, how come homosexuality is so taboo?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

> .. And how it sounds like "Drop it Like it's Hot"? :/



Don't say that


> lol and if they do accept such effeminate men, how come homosexuality is so taboo?



From what I can tell some younger girls/women don't seem to have a problem with homosexuality but they don't want their sons or brothers to be one. Its still taboo. 

And yeah they do want pretty boys and from what I've read most would love it of for instance younho or Jaejoong got it together....


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh my god.  They already did that to Taec and now G-dragon is lookin freaky.

Sometimes I wonder what it's like to be a South Korean Fangirl...


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes GD's hair, no matter what he does? 

Still, I'm looking forward to his album, even if that Wassup song sounds like Snoop Dogg, and that Heartbreaker sounds like Flo Rida.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

lol YunJae, GIVE ME SOME HOMIN KTHX~

! Hope; Nah, I love GD, but I miss his half shaved-mohawk thing. He was pretty good looking with that.



KillerFan said:


> i'm always wondering too, when boybands do really feminine things (including their dance routines) the guys actually question them. do they have any testosterone left or is the korean culture really just out there? lol and if they do accept such effeminate men, how come homosexuality is so taboo?



From what I've heard, all the skinship/touching and stuff is pretty common there and it's not seen as "gay"; Which is why 2PM's Jaebum had a hard time coming to terms with the culture since he's lived in Seattle all his life lol. Plus, those dance routines are mostly for the fangirls [not that we're complaining]. Meh idk, I think the whole 'taboo' stuff is slowly going away 'cause there's several homosexual movies and even some transgender/sexual films being made as well.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

> From what I've heard, all the skinship/touching and stuff is pretty common there and it's not seen as "gay"; Which is why 2PM's Jaebum had a hard time coming to terms with the culture since he's lived in Seattle all his life lol.



Pretty much but us foreigners are uncomfortabe with such close male relationships so it does look a little gay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di7o1xedMIU&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Fe.vias_hey_mv_released%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
lol.


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ! Hope; Nah, I love GD, but I miss his half shaved-mohawk thing. He was pretty good looking with that.



I love GD no matter what he does with his hair, the only hair I didn't like was the poop hair he had. 

On the whole skinship thing: well Jay doesn't seem to have a problem with it now. 

It's funny how cultures differ though, I mean over here, if 2 men are all over eachother on stage, hugging and stuff, you'd automatically get "Omfg what the hell are they doing? " but over there you get girls fainting and screaming all over. Weird.

I've always wondered that too, if homosexuality is so taboo over there, why do all these bands provide fanservice which makes everyone question their sexuality? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2009)

well i for one, am complaining. it makes it hard to be a korean male when i see such things. i feel like hank hill from king of the hill, and saying, "That boy ain't right."


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

lol the beginning of that MV. She did like every Asian pose in the book.



Hope said:


> I love GD no matter what he does with his hair, the only hair I didn't like was the poop hair he had.
> 
> On the whole skinship thing: well Jay doesn't seem to have a problem with it now.
> 
> ...



LOL what? Pictures plz.

Well of course, he's friends with ~*Jo Kwon*~. 

I think it's slightly different, I mean, it's only if they're famous/part of an idol group that girls would scream and faint. Here, people would either say "wtf" or "lol" if celebs did that in public. ;|

Idk, crazy fangirls don't want their idols to be with girls so they'd rather have them be with their bandmates. I'm not complaining either.


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> well i for one, am complaining. it makes it hard to be a korean male when i see such things. i feel like hank hill from king of the hill, and saying, "That boy ain't right."



Hmm, I can understand that. As I said before, over here in the west, people would be like lolwtf.

kimi:

I haven't got a picture of it, but how he had his hair in Big Bang TV when they were showing everyone around their Japanese apartments, he even said it his self about the poop hair. 

I love Jo Kwon, srs. He makes my day.

That's what I meant when I said 2 men on a stage, famous people here in the west, like, JLS for example. If 2 of those started hugging/touching on stage, all their fans would be like lolwtf.

I dunno, it's really weird how it differs so much from East to West.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone watch Wild bunny? WooYoung is too funny and Taec and his clothes


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, but I need to catch up on the latest 2 episode, which I'm just about to do, so no spoiling


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

> Which is why 2PM's Jaebum had a hard time coming to terms with the culture since he's lived in Seattle all his life lol.



Wait what? Coming to terms? really? He can't keep his hands of wooyoung.

Lol at JLS touches on stage, just the thought makes me cringe.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope said:


> Hmm, I can understand that. As I said before, over here in the west, people would be like lolwtf.
> 
> kimi:
> 
> ...



LOL oic.

Me too, I'm watching that Idol Army ep with them right now; wtf he's so random his dance was serious lulz.  I love how he's like "I go to church.." when they were passing around the wax paper.

lol oh I didn't see the "on stage" part the first time. /braindead
JLS? 



> Wait what? Coming to terms? really? He can't keep his hands of wooyoung.



Back then I mean lol. I remember watching a clip of some of the guys saying that Jay was their ideal type of man and he was like "UGH DNW".


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2009)

Haha, I felt bad for Jay when they did that english interview, and the guy kept pressuring them to answer the question of which one of each other is their type. 

They all looked soooo uncomfortable, until Jay and Khun said they would date each other so awkwardly.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone got a link to this interview?


----------



## Hope (Aug 13, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> LOL oic.
> 
> Me too, I'm watching that Idol Army ep with them right now; wtf he's so random his dance was serious lulz.  I love how he's like "I go to church.." when they were passing around the wax paper.
> 
> ...



2AM are seriously great. When he did that Gee parody with Super Junior, Shinee and 2PM, it's like he was made for that.

JLS, a British boyband who came second on this singing contest last year. My curret non-Korean favorites. This song is also the kind of song that someone would use in the future, like Shinee or something. (Shinee have already done that with that Corbin Bleu song).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJWBfmudEeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2009)

Aesop

this one i think

Edit:


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Jo Kwon that little diva bitch.

Plus he's got the voice and body to boot.

And oic, they're not half bad. It's kinda weird seeing a boy band that isn't Asian in today's world lol I'm spending too much time in this fandom. :[


----------



## Adachi (Aug 13, 2009)

^GAHHH THAT FACE OF HIS

I WANT TO PUNCH IT


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

He reminds me of Heechul, but he needs to calm down on those facial expressions.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 13, 2009)

lol I love his face. :[

He has such a ripped body though, it really amazes me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh god I love Jo Kwon.

He looks like Harry Potter in his audition tapes.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope said:


> Am I the only one who likes GD's hair, no matter what he does?


I think his hair is fine too.

The thing is I don't mind his effeminate phase, it's really out there, but at the same time he still looks badass (paradoxial but true). 

But these recent pictures have just cross the line. 

It's gone from unique, to cross-dressing.


@ JLS - so fucking fail.

Their video is cringy. The coreography, styling etc..

So, so, so not good. At all. Just looks so amateur.


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

kimi: Ikr, how can he have such a ripped body?

Am I the only one who loves JLS too? 

People still think GD is ripping off Right Round, and now the companys have got involved.

It's only a teaser, I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPgwSZOwg5g[/YOUTUBE]

I can see why Ga-in has never touched a man before. 

All you hear is girls screaming when she removes her vest.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 14, 2009)

Gain turns all the girls lesbian.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

I really want 2NE1 to disappear with their dumb song so BEG can finally win on some music charts.

Did anyone see the Dirty eyed girls preview? lol 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK8mQy2mGLk&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2F2am_2pms_brown_eyed_boys_preview%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

Why the 2NE1 hate? 

OMFG. I NEED THIS EPISODE OF WILD BUNNY OUT NOW.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL JO KWON IN RIPPED LEGGINGS. 
What a fierce bitch.

I like 2NE1, but I want BEG to win for once.


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm hoping FT Island will win, even if it's just once. 

Kinda OT, but I just logged on my mums computer to print something out and she has this as her background which wasn't there before:



I was literally just like "Oh mum "


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 14, 2009)

Tell your mom she has good taste lol.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

lol wtf

how old is ur mum 

She sounds like a horny 18 yr old slut 




Pics of ur mum pl0x


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

She's 40 this year, old mum is old. 

She's still mourning over the fact that they have that lawsuit going on with SME, her and my sister have both overplayed DBSK since that was announced.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

wtf mang ur mum is seriously caught up with the times


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

She thinks she's a teenager again, seriously. My sister is no better either. Both of them are complete and utter DBSK fangirls. Me and my dad leave them to it and my brother has no idea what we're all on about. 

Anyway, GD's released a song from his album early (well it could've been leaked but w/e).. I'm liking it.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

My mom hates my Korean pop/indie obsession with a passion.

I think I've officially infected everyone in my house tho, I was humming Genie the other day and my brother out of nowhere claimed that Gee was a better song

And I caught my older brother watching videos of Yunjae on youtube

My family's weird


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm actually happy that my family isn't the only one who like Kpop, apart from my brother who thinks he is the next Eminem and my dad who just shakes his head at us all.

Any thoughts on that song anyone?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 14, 2009)

Its an okay song, kind of forgettable tho.

Spams for 1000 post


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

Your sig is hawt.

Very. Hawt.
*
Post 1000 GET!*


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 14, 2009)

applause for the beloved kpop thread reaching 1k


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

^ WTF IS GOING ON


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 14, 2009)

this is what we were jamming to ten years ago


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 14, 2009)

CELEBRATE~!


Has anyone listened to the other SM Town summer songs? Super Junior's was kinda boring, but I thought DBSK's ballad was sweet and Shinee's song was pretty neat. Still wtf @ calling four songs an album.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 14, 2009)

lol that's so flaming


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> this is what we were jamming to ten years ago


 




So not much change then :ho


----------



## Buster (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope said:


> I'm hoping FT Island will win, even if it's just once.
> 
> Kinda OT, but I just logged on my mums computer to print something out and she has this as her background which wasn't there before:
> 
> ...


NICE, see your mum is AWESOME 


kimidoll said:


> CELEBRATE~!


Somehow this made me chuckle.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Aug 14, 2009)

SNSD > WONDER GIRLS

I MEAN

B.E.G. > 2NE1


----------



## Sasori (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes.

But I like 2NE1 songs better


----------



## Adachi (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Aug 15, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> CELEBRATE~!
> 
> 
> Has anyone listened to the other SM Town summer songs? Super Junior's was kinda boring, but I thought DBSK's ballad was sweet and Shinee's song was pretty neat. Still wtf @ calling four songs an album.



I know, I'm pretty angry at SM for that.

But cute Eunhyuk makes up for it


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh god.  SNSD on Chocolate.  

Performances were great... but oh lawd.  

Hollaback Girl.  I know SM is versatile but did they HAVE to dress Yoona like this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibSkwfdAX0I[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _if u liek dances_ 




Hyoyeon shows off a bit of her popping. <333 She seems nervous, but does great nonetheless.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4gmt8mq4ME&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]




P.S. Taecyeon is a giant next to Baek Ji Young.  The live performances really show that. @_@


----------



## MOTO (Aug 15, 2009)

SNSD was great on Chocalate...



> Hollaback Girl. I know SM is versatile but did they HAVE to dress Yoona like this?


I thought she looked ridiculous.

I like their Jazz version of Gee. 

[YOUTUBE]8wmBgzNUaTc[/YOUTUBE]

Watching Fany here was so sad

[YOUTUBE]MPu7ZlyYTts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 15, 2009)

I really hate it when hosts bring up deceased parents in interviews. :| Like Donghae of SuJu - WTF I feel like they just bring it up for the tears.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2009)

Omg who would do that to sweet ol' Donghae? T______T

When did that happen?

Tiffany's mom wasn't brought up by the host, luckily, she was more emotional when Seohyun's mom came.

But that was according to an article, just gonna have to wait for a sub. :|

edit: I was gonna wait for a sub to watch this, but dang, I think the host just mentions her on purpose. >_>


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 15, 2009)

Effed up people. >:|

Oh I see, I didn't watch the video. [I'm not a Soshi fan], but still poor Tiffany.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 15, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I really hate it when hosts bring up deceased parents in interviews. :| Like Donghae of SuJu - WTF I feel like they just bring it up for the tears.


Actually the background story is quite touching...let me take you on a journey to Soshified-land.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 15, 2009)

> After filming SNSD… 090731.010436
> 
> It first started like this.
> We wanted to change up their stage to make it really seem like a special performance. SNSD’s songs, from “Gee” to “Tell Me Your Wish” don’t get tiring no matter how many times you listen to them, but we wanted show a new image of them that you can’t see all the time in ranking programs. SM had already announced their goals and the kids(girls) that were already tired from a murderous schedule were facing a tough practice in the time that they barely had. Gee was re-arranged into a jazz version with a piano accompaniment that turned into a strong rock song. There was also a 6 minute large scale and exciting non-stop dance battle prepared to show a power that only SNSD possesses. There was an emphasis on the less recognized members, like the maknae Seohyun’s piano solo or the super talented Hyoyeon’s powerful solo stage, as well as all the other members, of course. Thankful of the hard work these idols put in, we took a lot more time and trouble than normal to plan the filming and design the stage so that not one of the girls’ actions or expression is missed. Just like that, we prepared until we were all happy with the music.
> ...



This is a blog entry written by the PD of Chocolate after filming the above episode.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 15, 2009)

Legs


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

I read the blog entry which was pretty heartfelt and was moved until I read Sasori's comment...


> Like Donghae of SuJu



Who made Donghae cry?
I sometimes dislike Eunhyuk because of how he treats Donghae, always calling him stupid:S


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2009)

^It wasn't exactly Donghae crying... just a host brought up families/his dad inappropriately somehow

Man... I really want some Suju right now.  It's been all girl groups since August started.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 15, 2009)

Donghae is such a pure soul



> Man... I really want some Suju right now. It's been all girl groups since August started



Suju have pratically disappeared, I've seen some of them on Star King and stuff but theres not been much news about them. And yeah too many girl groups this summer and looks like it'll stay that way for a while.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 16, 2009)

.. I feel like tl;dr'ing that blog entry right now 'cause it's kinda late, but I skimmed it a bit and it sounds very sweet.

Well, Donghae's dad died a few years ago and for some reason hosts bring it up and it always brings him to tears. :|
lol aren't Donghae and Eunhyuk like super close irl? It's probably just for fun~

Cara, there has been an influx of girl groups since May/June. 
I want some boys. :<


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 16, 2009)

New boyband B2ST (see what they did ther:ho)

Link removed


----------



## Sasori (Aug 16, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> I read the blog entry which was pretty heartfelt and was moved until I read Sasori's comment...


Legs > Heart pouring


----------



## Adachi (Aug 16, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> ^It wasn't exactly Donghae crying... just a host brought up families/his dad inappropriately somehow
> 
> Man... I really want some Suju right now.  It's been all girl groups since August started.


THAT'S RIGHT CARA, IT'S GIRL GROUPS' DOMINATION TIEM RIGHT NOW

WHAT CHU GON DO?

UR GON DO NOTHING, UR GON DIE

AHA Aha aha...






































































































I miss SNSD already.


----------



## Hope (Aug 16, 2009)

I cried when I watched that interview even though I had no idea what they were saying, poor Tiffany. 

I hate it when they bring up Donghae's dad, he always ends up in tears. 

Suju M is getting ready for their 2nd album sometime this year, so that's why they've gone, but I miss them so much. 

Brown Eyed Girls won Inkigayo today, yay! (I want FT Island to win soon )


----------



## Adachi (Aug 16, 2009)

^HOLY FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> .. I feel like tl;dr'ing that blog entry right now 'cause it's kinda late, but I skimmed it a bit and it sounds very sweet.
> 
> Well, Donghae's dad died a few years ago and for some reason hosts bring it up and it always brings him to tears. :|
> lol aren't Donghae and Eunhyuk like super close irl? It's probably just for fun~
> ...



yeah, theres been the influx, but at least Suju was finishing and 2pm had Hate you. 

And i do think Eunhyuk and Donghae are close haha, I think they sorta revealed that in Intimate Note hehe


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 16, 2009)

FUCK YEAH FINALLY 

! Cara;

And his lips belong to Eunhyuk.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

Did anyone listen to me when I said watch Family Outing?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Did anyone listen to me when I said watch Family Outing?


I listened to you and I don't regret it. 

Already watched the episodes with Taeyeon, Yoona, DBSK, Jang Hyuk (Christmas Special), Lee Beom-Soo (this guy is awesome), Shiyeon/Haejin first episode, and the newest episode with Jihyo.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

lol well you didn't watch G-Dragon or TOP episodes? 
Daniel Henny episode was awesome too.
Chunhee/two girls are epic.
This show definitely tops any show out right now.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2009)

I watched the Taeyeon/Hongki, GD/whatshisname, Rain, and DBSK eps. :<


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys haven't seen the Lee Junki episode? Seriosuly watch it, its probably one of the funniest ones, Chun Hee was awesome in that ep.


----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find the Rain episode with subs, same with the GD one? 

I've watched DBSK, Hongki/Taeyeon, Yoona, TOP, Daniel Henney and Son Dambi.

Edit: Doesn't matter I've found the GDragon one


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I only watched the first ep of the Rain one 'cause the second one wasn't subbed at all. 8|

Oh I still have to watch the Daniel Henney, Son Dambi, and TOP one. Lee Junki is pretty qt so I should probably watch that one as well. ~__~


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh mah gawd theres an Eeteuk in mah avay.

Posting to see how it looks. :3


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy fuck he looks hot.

I love his hair so much.


----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2009)

Teukie!


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

Enlighten me. Who is he?


----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2009)

Leader and oldest of Super Junior 

edit: IT'S G DRAGON'S BRITHDAY! 

Also, his album gets released today, omfg excited.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

hahahaha

brb googling for links


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2009)

^ You better link us if you find it.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Aug 17, 2009)

I lol'd


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL FUCK YOU


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2009)

This avy is making me miss Super Junior. 

*Goes to watch Full House*


----------



## Sasori (Aug 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 17, 2009)

Hope said:


> Anyone know where I can find the Rain episode with subs, same with the GD one?
> 
> I've watched DBSK, Hongki/Taeyeon, Yoona, TOP, Daniel Henney and Son Dambi.
> 
> Edit: Doesn't matter I've found the GDragon one


Check ramensoupsubs or ramyunsoup on YT


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 17, 2009)

> *Goes to watch Full House*



Full House is stupid, watch Coffee Prince.

I wish I had Park haejins hair in FO

G Dragons album is out, now I need a way to illegally download it


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2009)

OMGSOMGSOIDGNOSIGSFG GD'S ALBUM IS OUT 

on this page

If you have an LJ, you need to join the comm, but they only have indiv. links to songs [and not even all of them, but some people are patiently uploading them right now];
Or just wait for it to be all over the internet in 24 hours.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2009)

This is worth the double post.

AeroNin

It'll be locked soon, so hurry quick~!


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66OPbVd-Fwg[/YOUTUBE]

So I don't get the apples.  I hope that white hair is a wig and he didn't actually dye it that way.


----------



## Hope (Aug 18, 2009)

OMFG EXCITED BRB DLING EVERYTHING. 

I stayed up really late until like 4am trying to find it, so I eventually gave up and went to bed. It must have been as soon as I went to bed it came on, wtf.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2009)

Death Note


----------



## Hope (Aug 18, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Check ramensoupsubs or ramyunsoup on YT



Okay I will do thanks 



NudeShroom said:


> This avy is making me miss Super Junior.
> 
> *Goes to watch Full House*



I miss them too 

Full House is hilarious


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats a strange MV, and he looks like a gigolo.


----------



## Hope (Aug 18, 2009)

What does everyone think of the album?

After listening to it a few times, I can honestly say I like it and there isn't a song I don't like.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2009)

heart breaker is gonna be stuck in my head for weeks, fuck. Leaders is also pretty damn good too.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm6MG9XHOuE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Bloody hell, every fan girl just came!!!

Why did noone here mention the kiss game before?

Have BEG done this by any chance?


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2009)

that shit was awkward and hilarious


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## koguryo (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Why did MC Mong agree to that?  Also that perf fails for the lack of JoKwon, seriously that guy's hilarious whenever he does that kinda stuff.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

> Also that perf fails for the lack of JoKwon, seriously that guy's hilarious whenever he does that kinda stuff.



I think he would give the 2PM boys nightmares with his antics.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2009)

koguryo said:


> *^ Why did MC Mong agree to that?*  Also that perf fails for the lack of JoKwon, seriously that guy's hilarious whenever he does that kinda stuff.



because it was awesome


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn1ysDsoVwY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Terrible music but Jokwon is there


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 18, 2009)

I just replaced the music with Sixpence None the Richer like i had expected at first. 

Oh god, those videos make me love Wooyoung so much.  He's so awesome in shows. XD


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2009)

A boy and Butterfly are my favourite


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2009)

2PM + 2AM = Epic lulz.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 18, 2009)

No wait.

She's Gone is my favourite.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Butterfly is really good, shame he's gonna get sued for Plagarism even if Flo Rida himself ripped it off.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2009)

I think it's more of a copyright issue or something. Idk, all these lawsuits are confusing me.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

Due to the FO cast singing Hot Issue by 4minute constantly on the show I've sadly become obsessed by it too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAAfW9PvkrQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Does the dance* "hot hot hot hot iiiiiii-issue"

If you don't pay attention to the title it sounds like their saying "Hot Tissue"


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2009)

.. they sang it? srsly? DNW EVER



koguryo said:


> So I don't get the apples.  I hope that white hair is a wig and he didn't actually dye it that way.



1; Apples = Hearts lol
2; That IS his hair rofl. Imo, it's awesome. 

*edit;* Some fap material for Sassy.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy shit, it's Pein, from GB.

Hi Pein, I don't think you recognize me though.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Due to the FO cast singing Hot Issue by 4minute constantly on the show I've sadly become obsessed by it too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAAfW9PvkrQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


_Hot Issue_ is actually a pretty addicting song, you can't deny that, it's just that THEY NEED A FREAKING NEW SONG, THAT'S ALL


----------



## Adachi (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2009)

^ Wtf 

I would love 4minute if they didn't focus on Hyuna all the time.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 19, 2009)

Hyuna needs to loose her squeeky voice and go back to the voice she used for "Irony."  Anyway I like that chick with the sunglasses from 4Minute, Jiyoon.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2009)

eh, i herd big bangs new album is out or something


----------



## Buster (Aug 19, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAAfW9PvkrQ[/YOUTUBE]


I like I like!

Hot hot hot hot I-I-I-I-Issue!

Lol @ 25 Genie, seriously wtf?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2009)

Isn't 4minute's album released like tomorrow?

Well in Seoul that's two hours from now D:


----------



## Hope (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy shit, anybody watched latest episode of Wild Bunny?

2pm + 2am doing Abracadabra = my life complete.

ngl, Jo Kwon was *MADE* for doing those hip movements, boy is fierce.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought Chansung's hip movements were pretty great too.

How funny was Woo young and his whiny face?

2AM's Jo Kwon and Seulong are fucking hilarious, they made the show, I wish that 2AM were in Wild Bunny aswell

And their "dirty" version of the song, man that sounded so bad


----------



## Hope (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I cracked a rip laughing at this episode, seriously. That octave thing they were doing, oh god. 

When they were first practising it and Jo Kwon said "I want a supervisor, I am Kaiser". 

And when they were recording it "I ordered that Italy Towel to break me away from that guy", "Everynight I dirty, clean please clean!" and "Soap soap bring me some soap, I will use anything to clean, I will clean my armpit hair, I will use soap to clean my underwear"

Oh god I couldn't hack it, I can't believe I know that off by heart already


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2009)

*♪OH! SHES GONE YEA~
 OH! SHES GONE YEA~ 
OH! SHES GONE YEA~ 
I LOVE YOU GIRL, I LOVE YOU GIRL~♪*​


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2009)

DUN DUN DUN, BAD NEWS KIMI =/


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh shit is hitting the fan, DBSK will mosy likely disband and on top of it rumours are going around that Junsu, Yoochun and Jaejoong will be replaced!! Wow SM must have gotten stupid because the girls only care about Jaejoong and Yoochun is my idol

Oh well, if SM wanna be retarded over giving DBSK their share then they better get prepared, I think the fan girls will be waging war against SM headquarters, cassies unite in to a massive transformer and destroy all!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 19, 2009)

DBSK wouldn't do that to their fans, I think the lawyers are advising them however to get their money.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 19, 2009)

el oh       el


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, to lift you guys' spirits, here's some SNSD goodies

Yuri and Sexsica look absolutely stunning in the second link: Yuri's straight oriental, and Sica's like the complete opposite. 

Also, has anyone else aside from myself watched any videos from this dude? Personally I think he makes some pretty sick beats (I know nothing about beatbox).


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

Sasori, Epik High new album out next month


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

^ OMG EXCITED!

LOL ALLKPOP = FAIL. They're just trying to stir up shit, don't believe them. 

Anyone who knows the band like Hope's mom would know that the boys are practically family and would NEVER accept three random members. They'd either try to work it out or disband completely, although the latter isn't gonna happen anytime soon.

Besides, anyone remember when Henry appeared in the Don't Don MV? People started that Only13 BS [>:|] with Henry and Zhou Mi, and that was only the elves. Imagine Cassies' reactions to new DBSK boys LOL. They'd be dead before their debut.

tl;dr - allkpop is unreliable 90% of the time, DBSK isn't breaking up.
Btw, the hearing is on the 21st in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

kimi, you just shattered all my faith towards allkpop 

NOOOOOOOO, THAT MEANS SNSD DOESN'T EXIST AT ALL BAWWWWWW


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, some articles are fine but others are just sleazy. I mean, just look at THIS LOL. 

Idk about you, but allkpop isn't working for me at all, here is where I got the link from.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

It's working now. 

Taeyeon and Hyungdong in We Got Married is hilarious.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

Omg, I just had to wake up to all this shit and my mum nearly had a heart attack. 



NudeShroom said:


> DBSK wouldn't do that to their fans, I think the lawyers are advising them however to get their money.



Yes, I agree. They love their fans.



SoHees Underpants said:


> Oh shit is hitting the fan, DBSK will mosy likely disband and on top of it rumours are going around that Junsu, Yoochun and Jaejoong will be replaced!! Wow SM must have gotten stupid because the girls only care about Jaejoong and Yoochun is my idol
> 
> Oh well, if SM wanna be retarded over giving DBSK their share then they better get prepared, I think the fan girls will be waging war against SM headquarters, cassies unite in to a massive transformer and destroy all!!!



Cassies will rip the shit out of SM if anything happens to them.



kimidoll said:


> ^ OMG EXCITED!
> 
> LOL ALLKPOP = FAIL. They're just trying to stir up shit, don't believe them.
> 
> ...



allkpop does spread shit most of the time so I'm not believing anything really unless SM confirm it.

Lol yes like my mum 

Okay brb going to read all these stories now and come back with my opinion.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

^ lol sorry, you know I had to make that joke. 

The hearing isn't until tomorrow, so we'll have to wait until then. But then again, this isn't the first time someone sued SM, I read an article once about an actress who sued them but it ended up lasting for over 1.5 /years/ and she ended up getting her hit drama canceled. :\


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

SM= Satans Minions

Lol I was looking at a pic of DBSk and my sister comes over and says "Oh he's really handsome", and guess who she was pointing at? Junsu.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

I just want tomorrow over and done with so everyone can just know whats happening, the wait is killing me.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

inorite



SoHees Underpants said:


> SM= Satans Minions
> 
> Lol I was looking at a pic of DBSk and my sister comes over and says "Oh he's really handsome", and guess who she was pointing at? Junsu.



I just realized you're repsealed, but not banned, wtf? 

lol he IS handsome, but tbh I prefer all the other members over him. v__v especially Changmin.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

I was banned, and now im being repsealed for some odd reason...I hate the mods in this place.



> lol he IS handsome, but tbh I prefer all the other members over him. v__v



Yoochun


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

lol when are you getting unbanned? /horribly off topic now


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

omg i'm currently raging like a jealous bitch at Hongki kissing that girl for that musical thing he's in.

Has anyone downloaded Big Bang's Japanese album? I want to know if it's good enough for me to download.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

ahhh, yea that's what she meant by new big bang album.

fuck u guys i posted that like earlier and u ignored me 

k i'll go try dload it now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

Good old school SNSD song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80I32yrjzbI[/YOUTUBE]

If it sounds familiar, yeah, it's a Korean cover

Monmon is so awesome for putting these together <3


*Spoiler*: _edit_ 



 I know junho is adorable, but wtf XD


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

lol @ Juhno.

My fave old school SNSD song:


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

ASDJKLASD CHANSUNG! <3

idk if I should bother getting into SNSD, I  like Gee but from what I hear some of the members are pretty rude. 8|


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ASDJKLASD CHANSUNG! <3
> 
> idk if I should bother getting into SNSD, I  like Gee but from what I hear some of the members are pretty rude. 8|



I don't know really, SNSD is the target of a TON of bashing simply cause their labeled "Female Super Junior".

A lot just comes from when they first debuted and Tiffany was new to Korean culture, because she hadn't really trained there.  Most stories revolve around how she didn't know how to show respect correctly at first.

Jessica is also pretty American too, but I think people have learned to accept her because she's strangely awkward. 

Other than that, there hasn't really been anything else, though I can understand where the reports come in. D:

Also, if you haven't noticed this yet:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EObJMeSIWK4[/YOUTUBE]

SGB is the greatest game show on earth, and now it's even better. <3

I'm only on part two, but oh god I love Onew.  <333


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

eh who's that chick chaeyoung :ho?

She could give Soo Young a run for her money


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaeyoung? that's one of the MCs 

holy hell, if this is the same chaeyoung, she's hot. D:

?Naruto? should be renamed ?Sasuke?

?Naruto? should be renamed ?Sasuke?


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

There were loads of rumors about Jessica dating some of the SM boys (Donghae, and some of the other members of Super Junior/DBSK), so that's why none of the Elfs/Cassies really like her, or any of SNSD really.

I know some of the SS501 boys said they liked SNSD, and Triple S kicked up a massive thing about it.

At that concert last year, didn't Triple S, Cassies and Elfs do that silent protest while SNSD were performing, by switiching all their lightsticks off, and then chanted Wonder Girls? Must have been a blow for them :/

There was supposed to be a leaked picture of Jessica and Donghae kissing. I've seen it and to be fair, it doesn't look like either of them :/

kimi, get into them, these girls are love, seriously. pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

What are Cassies? Never heard of them before. 

But yeah, SNSD really is a sweet group.  Honestly, you won't find much sweeter than Yoona, she gets a lot of hype but really is the quiet deer of the group.  Same with Seohyun, so adorable. <3


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

Cassie is short for Cassiopeia, DBSK/TVXQ's 800 thousand plus strong fanclub. 

I love them all, such sweet girls. There recent interview on Chocolate made me cry.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

I cried both times. Korean and subbed T_T

Oh gosh on SGB they're starting to ask who joined whose fan cafe.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

So after hearing my beloved Donghae was dating Jessica I searched and I found that pic, lol that looks like neither Donghae or Jessica, if anything it looks like Yoochun but its not.

Link removed



> Pong: J*essica used to date Jaejoong, and then Donghae and then Heechul and then Kangin and Shindong and many OTHERS!*
> Thats why she has a lot of anti-fans. Who, you ask. Well Jessica of course! But it’s just a rumour that she dated them all.. I don’t wanna believe it.. but people talk about it all the time… so we have to accept it that WE hate Jessica !
> 
> PS. The rumour says also that Jessica could get in SM cuz she’s Soo-Man Lee’s niecee…
> *And theres a rumour that says that sle SLAPPED Donghae when she heard that he was going to debute before her in SuJu( She was SM traineer for 7 years* (started in 2000)



Thats such bull, honestly these fangirls are worse than the Bush administration. Poor Jessica, even if he was dating all these (lol at Heechul) good for her, girl must be good at seducing.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

That episode of SGB made me laugh so hard. Didn't Sooyoung join DBSK's? 

Wait until you watch the MC's dance to the idols songs. 

@ Sohee: Ikr. I believed none of that crap. I love SNSD so fuck the antis who just make up pointless rumors.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

what the fuck

not only does it look NOTHING like Jessica and BARELY like Donghae(only the fucking eyebrows) but it also says something about Lee Sooman when SUNNY is the niece. 

Oh my gawd.  Those haters aren't even worth flaming. 

Hope@ I'm at that part right now


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, the newest SGB episode is just plain awesome.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

So I did some research guys, and 2NE1's fanclub might be called Royal Aces or Blackjack, which I found pretty cool.

I know that their fans are already calling themselves Aces or something along those lines.

So this has got me thinking, who comes up with all these fanclub names, like seriously?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Sounds awesome, and I agree with your question.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

SGB was great but I kinda feel Kara was left out, even after Han Seung Yeon did the awesome Taec impression, they should have got the meat. Jessicas great, and lol 2PM are so bad at the games. Woo young is awesome as ever (thats my friends name), and Minho really should know when to stop pressing the button



> So this has got me thinking, who comes up with all these fanclub names, like seriously?



Some crazed 13 year old Korean fan girl with really fast internet


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

^

you summed up my exact thoughts on that episode. Can you read my mind?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Some crazed 13 year old Korean fan girl with really fast internet


Her nudes/address or it didn't happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

They should definitely go for Blackjack, lol.

but it would suck if they shortened that and were like "I'm a BJ"

so yeah maybe they should stick with calling themselves Aces for Royal Aces


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

Royal Aces sound hot.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope said:


> There were loads of rumors about Jessica dating some of the SM boys (Donghae, and some of the other members of Super Junior/DBSK), so that's why none of the Elfs/Cassies really like her, or any of SNSD really.
> 
> I know some of the SS501 boys said they liked SNSD, and Triple S kicked up a massive thing about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found this article like 3 months ago when I first started K-pop. It gives you a pretty clear idea of why SNSD have so many antis and undeniably, their Korean fans _did_ perform some outright unethical actions simply for the sake to support their favorite idols. But as I have said before, who cares? The idols themselves did not encourage their fans to act this way, its a decision made by the crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) collectively, so why put the blame on the idols when clearly it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' fault?

-edit- "I'm a BJ."


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Your avy distracts me from every post you make.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

> Her nudes/address or it didn't happen.



I would post it Sasori but im afraid the FBI would probably get involved after you stalked her



> but it would suck if they shortened that and were like "I'm a BJ"



Yeah that really would suck:ho


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, I found this article like 3 months ago when I first started K-pop. It gives you a pretty clear idea of why SNSD have so many antis and undeniably, their Korean fans _did_ perform some outright unethical actions simply for the sake to support their favorite idols. But as I have said before, who cares? The idols themselves did not encourage their fans to act this way, its a decision made by the crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) collectively, so why put the blame on the idols when clearly it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' fault?
> 
> -edit- "I'm a BJ."


Besides, since 2009 started, SNSD has been pretty good, no criticism at all, not even Tiffany.

@Sasori: same here, bro, same here


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, I found this article like 3 months ago when I first started K-pop. It gives you a pretty clear idea of why SNSD have so many antis and undeniably, their Korean fans _did_ perform some outright unethical actions simply for the sake to support their favorite idols. But as I have said before, who cares? The idols themselves did not encourage their fans to act this way, its a decision made by the crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) collectively, so why put the blame on the idols when clearly it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' fault?
> 
> -edit- "I'm a BJ."


Besides, since 2009 started, SNSD has been pretty good, no criticism at all, not even Tiffany.

@Sasori: same here, bro, same here


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

Fans of group Dong Bang Shin Ki are fuming with anger. The first hearing for the 3 Dong Bang Shin Ki members Xiah JunSu, Micky YooChun and Hero JaeJoong on their lawsuit against SM Entertainment to retract the exclusive belonging contract effects will be held on 21st August.

And a fan who operates Dong Bang Shin Ki fan community site DSite submitted a petition signed by 120K people opposing SM?s ?Unjust contract? on 20th August at the Seoul Central Court.

The petition, consisting of 12 books, contains the signature of 121,073 fans from offline and online, and it also includes the activity schedule of Dong Bang Shin Ki from when they debuted in 2003 all the way to 2009.

1. Signs from the public:


2. Signs from Online:


3. for binding and organizing:


4. A4 papers in 12 books:



5. Inspection in the court:


News: this article
Credits: DNBN 사쿠헤라 (for petition photos)
Shared by: DBSKnights
​
.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> I would post it Sasori but im afraid the FBI would probably get involved after you stalked her


In the time the FBI take to find me, I would have raped her already :ho


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, I found this article like 3 months ago when I first started K-pop. It gives you a pretty clear idea of why SNSD have so many antis and undeniably, their Korean fans _did_ perform some outright unethical actions simply for the sake to support their favorite idols. But as I have said before, who cares? The idols themselves did not encourage their fans to act this way, its a decision made by the crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) collectively, so why put the blame on the idols when clearly it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' fault?
> 
> -edit- "I'm a BJ."



I've seen that article before, I just dunno what to think, why don't all the fans just get along, because as they can see the artists do. 

@ Eternity: HOLY FUCKING CRAP.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

*ALL OF A SUDDEN, A DBSK FAN APPEARS*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice petition. 

It's nearing 9 in Seoul, the hearing should start soon.

@Spanner - HMF 5 is out. 

actually to every SNSD fan; horror movie factory 5 was just released by soshisubs


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> *ALL OF A SUDDEN, A DBSK FAN APPEARS*



You know, I'm my mum and sister more than me actually a DBSK fan too.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

@Adachi : IPOPINRANDOMTIMESD:



@Hope: Ali~ <3


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

I take that article with a pinch of salt to be honest, since SNSD's debut all the fangirls have just treated them like crap for no real reason. Ofcourse SNSD fans would get angry but the way the article makes it out to be is abit too much, it makes the Dream Concert looks like a gangster movie.

And didn't Elf make some poor girl commit suicide becuase she took a pic with kang in? All the crazed fans suck, anyway I don't hear fans complain anymore. 

WG still rule all tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm, if DBSK makes it through this, I have to learn them right after.


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

But didn't banners and stuff get ripped down? gah idek, I love all of these artists so I have no idea why their fans can't get along.

Nudeshroom: yes, you should get into them.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

I also heard some stuff about Taeyeon being racist 'cause she said, "Alicia Keys is pretty for a black girl" or something and being a diva because of something that happened at a hospital. :|



NudeShroom said:


> I don't know really, SNSD is the target of a TON of bashing simply cause their labeled "Female Super Junior".
> 
> A lot just comes from when they first debuted and Tiffany was new to Korean culture, because she hadn't really trained there.  Most stories revolve around how she didn't know how to show respect correctly at first.
> 
> ...



Lol almost all the SNSD bashing I hear is about Tiffany. I saw her on 2PM's _Idol Army  _and she didn't seem /that/ bad tbh. 

And omg SGB, I need to watch that ep so badly.



Hope said:


> There were loads of rumors about Jessica dating some of the SM boys (Donghae, and some of the other members of Super Junior/DBSK), so that's why none of the Elfs/Cassies really like her, or any of SNSD really.
> 
> I know some of the SS501 boys said they liked SNSD, and Triple S kicked up a massive thing about it.
> 
> ...



Oh I saw a picture of Donghae and Jessica together once [just posing together] on AF, the comments were hilarious; the users treat her like she's full of STDs. :|
I know that fans made a HUGE deal of Jessica and Jaejoong wearing the same ring once, lol. Tbh, I highly doubt she went out with any of them; I'd believe BoA and Jaejoong before Jessica and anyone other SM boy.

But yeah, I saw on _Idol Army_ as well and she seemed really nice along with the other girls, especially Yoona.

I heard about the silent protest, that's pretty sad. /sigh. Korean fangirls.

I'll tryyyyyyyy.



NudeShroom said:


> What are Cassies? Never heard of them before.
> 
> But yeah, SNSD really is a sweet group.  Honestly, you won't find much sweeter than Yoona, she gets a lot of hype but really is the quiet deer of the group.  Same with Seohyun, so adorable. <3



lol Cara we need to teach you about fanclub names;

Primadonnas - FT Island
Triple S - SS501
Chocolates - Zhang Li Yin
Cassies - DBSK
Elves - Super Junior
SHAWOLS - SHINee [yes I'm serious]
Sones - SNSD

Those are the only ones that come to mind. >_>



SoHees Underpants said:


> So after hearing my beloved Donghae was dating Jessica I searched and I found that pic, lol that looks like neither Donghae or Jessica, if anything it looks like Yoochun but its not.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



That looks like neither of them lol, not even Yoochun. I feel bad for Jessica, she seems really kindhearted too. Isn't Sunny LSM's niece though?

lol srsly, Heechul?


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

To add to Kimi's list of fanclub names:

Shapley - CJSH (lol I think)
Wonderfuls - Wonder Girls
Kamilia - Kara
VIP - Big Bang
Clouds - Rain

Can't think of anymore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually knew most the fanclub names, but the Cassies caught me offguard 

and SGB

SINCE WHEN DO I EAT CHERRIES WITH STEAKS? 

I actually do understand a bit of the worry behind Taeyeon's race thing... but that's something no one really can prove.  She DID make the comment, but whether she's racist or not is hard to tell.  The Alicia Keys thing should still be considered a slip. D:

Srubear, definitely check the Soshified channel's Guide to SNSD out then



The highlights are GGTS (Girls Go To School) is the initial intro to them, and how they try to get on School of Rock as featured performers, and Factory Girl where they're editors, honestly i prefer FG

edit: one thing that sucks about these though is that you barely see Yoona, due to her schedule with YAMD back then. ;-;


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

I honestly don't understand why fans can't get along lol. Especially when the idols actually are friends; I'm so sick of the SS501 vs. Big Bang vs. DBSK vs. Super Junior vs. SHINee vs. etc. etc.


Adachi said:


> *ALL OF A SUDDEN, A DBSK FAN APPEARS*



I'm a fan too. ;^;


----------



## Hope (Aug 20, 2009)

In my eyes, all these artists do actually get along, nevermind what companies their in or if they compete against eachother with album sales/concerts and the such.

I mean, at the 2007 MKMF awards when Suju won something, Big Bang did that "We're Super Juni-oh!" thing with them from the seating area. There was also a time when Big Bang where on Suju's KTR and GD said him and Taeyang were close to Kangin, close enough to him to call him "Youngwoonie Hyung" . We all know about the real F4, with TOP, Hyunjoong, JJ and Micky, and we know Wonder Girls/Kara/SNSD get along well because of interviews and stuff, Nicole is also close to SNSD's maknae. We know Big Bang/DBSK get along because of Family Outing, and it has been said since that Daesung is close to Yuhno because of it. Big Bang's Daesung likes 2pm. FT Island practically fanboy Big Bang, and they're also really close to Shinee, so much so that Jaejin was holding hands with Key (I think) at this concert not long ago, and we know about Heechul/Hongki. SNSD/FT Island also get along because Jaejin was in that drama with Sooyoung and another SNSD girl who I forgot. There's loads more interactions between groups that come to mind too but I cba to name them all.

So in the end, all these crazy Korean fans can stfu because at the end of the day, rivalry is a load of BS. 

/2cents. lol sorry for long comment, I just like getting my point across.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

That's really cute


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

! Hope; inorite? I love it when fandoms collide. 



NudeShroom said:


> I actually knew most the fanclub names, but the Cassies caught me offguard
> 
> and SGB
> 
> ...



Meh tbh, I'm pretty sure she didn't mean it in a malicious way; I sort of just want to believe that it wasn't that bad so I can get into them more easily. 8[

'kay will do lol.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

Taeyeon thing is just something thats exists in Asian culture tbh, being pale is highly regarded by everyone and being a darker tone just isn't percieved as beautiful. Its not a race thing at all, more of a cultural thing. Tho yeah she's said some dumb things in interviews.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

avy change

i keep looking for eunhyuk stocks, but i can't find the perfect one

however perfection is found in other places as well 

Also; most of these avys really aren't my style, so for anyone(Spanner ) who would like them, just take 'em. 

I'm also looking at you, lurkers.  

From the nylon photoshoot of Yulsic


*Favorite <3*






I love the last picture of Yuri, but I couldn't exactly make it what I wanted


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought SHINee's fanclub was Shinee World or something like that?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

Who iz diz?

She's hawt. I hart eye liner <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

It's Yuri.

As in, quite possibly one of the sexiest women alive right now.

I think many others agree with me. 

I'm not even a big fan of her, but damn sometimes she's just hot.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

She from SNSD?

Her name sounds familiar. She was on a MC Sniper track IIRC.

And post more


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

eh, she looks nothing like in the avy. That eye liner really is misleading 

She's hawt, but the avy pic was on another level 

P.S. Soo Young shits all over her face.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh oh. I don't think i post my pictures of BoA that i took. D:



From my mobile:



----------
stupid photographers head was in the way. 

I have more, but like, most of them are blurred lmao.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

omg nice eternity 

and Sasori

hehe, Sooyoung is in first place for my SNSD favorites.  however, she's tied with the maknae

my friend linked me this and i automatically dubbed Sooyoung my favorite.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

Eternity where do you live?


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

@Sasori: i live in CA, US

------
fany fany tiffany is my favorite~


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

What's your bra size?


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

Now now, why would you want to know? 

It's none of your business anyways(;


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww, didn't seem like there were a lot of people who wanted to see her. :[
Speaking of BoA [well not really], anyone else heard that Se7en came back to Korea to work on a new album? It's a little sad that his US debut was a failure, but then again YG didn't even care about him anymore w/ Big Bang/GD/2NE1 lol.

! Cara; Just look  here for Eunhyuk stock~



Sasori said:


> What's your bra size?


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohh, i've heard that he went back to Korea~ I'm not really a big fan of se7en though.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't like Se7en that much but imo:

Se7en > Rain


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

> It's a little sad that his US debut was a failure,



He didn't fail, he never even got a chance to debut properly. 

Did someone say Eunhyuk?

*Spoiler*: __ 









Donghae and Kyuhyun are still my favourites tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Aww, didn't seem like there were a lot of people who wanted to see her. :[
> Speaking of BoA [well not really], anyone else heard that Se7en came back to Korea to work on a new album? It's a little sad that his US debut was a failure, but then again YG didn't even care about him anymore w/ Big Bang/GD/2NE1 lol.
> 
> ! Cara; Just look  here for Eunhyuk stock~



MOST EXCELLENT 

<3 Eunhyuk and Ryeowook


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

My faves are EunHaeTeukChulRy. /coughcough

Oh wait, just kidding, he's just working on a new Japanese/Korean album; he's still working on his debut in America. 

Ngl, I love this song lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2009)

I like them girls thats hard to get~


Edit: I just realized how much I love how he says "necessary"


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2009)

He's like MJ, he likes them ~*black or white*~

His girlfriend [of seven years I might add] is really cute.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 20, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> avy change
> 
> i keep looking for eunhyuk stocks, but i can't find the perfect one
> 
> ...


Omg yay, new avas.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

I just found out Se7ens girlfriend is Park Han-byul, that girl is gorgeous, I remember her from Fantasy Couple.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, I found this article like 3 months ago when I first started K-pop. It gives you a pretty clear idea of why SNSD have so many antis and undeniably, their Korean fans _did_ perform some outright unethical actions simply for the sake to support their favorite idols. But as I have said before, who cares? The idols themselves did not encourage their fans to act this way, its a decision made by the crazy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) collectively, so why put the blame on the idols when clearly it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' fault?
> 
> -edit- "I'm a BJ."


This fangirl sounds like she's fuckin 12. It's pointless to read anything SNSD related on shenyuepop. They're anti-SNSD. All they do is bash on SNSD in a attempt to portray them in a bad light. Some of the stuff posted in that article are just rumors btw. SNSD fans may be bad but let's not forget that their anti-fans are NOT exactly the most respectful and mature people either. IMO, it seems like the antis only use SNSD's idiotic fans as an excuse to hate SNSD. 



E t e r n i t y said:


> Oh oh. I don't think i post my pictures of BoA that i took. D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. This was at the SF Pride Festival?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

ITT: we love/defend SNSD



NudeShroom said:


> Nice petition.
> 
> It's nearing 9 in Seoul, the hearing should start soon.
> 
> ...



Horror Movie Factory is okay. The first 3 episodes are great, with the girls acting and getting scared and all that jazz, but after that I didn't bother watching. :/

Hello Baby! on the other hand is just awesome. But right now, I'm trying to finish the WGM episodes with Taeyeon/SNSD.



Hope said:


> You know, I'm my mum and sister more than me actually a DBSK fan too.





kimidoll said:


> I'm a fan too. ;^;


Yes I know, it's just funny how Eternity came from nowhere and made a giant post about DBSK when we are in the midst of a heated discussion of how sweet Soshi are. 



NudeShroom said:


> It's Yuri.
> 
> As in, quite possibly one of the sexiest women alive right now.
> 
> ...


Currently, she's my no.1 girl, slightly taking Sooyoung's place.



>



OH GOD MY DICK JUST ASPLODED

A lot of people say Sunny has the best body and the best ass, but I disagree. Just look at the beginning of this video with Tiffany.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XQuREgYTTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

Btw, if we're still talking about SNSD, can someone help me tell them apart? ~__~
I know their names, just not their faces [other than Yoona].


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ITT: we love/defend SNSD
> 
> OH GOD MY DICK JUST ASPLODED
> 
> ...


You know out of all the girls, I think Yuri has the most sex appeal. Although Sica has really upped her hot and sexiness during this Genie Era.



kimidoll said:


> Btw, if we're still talking about SNSD, can someone help me tell them apart? ~__~
> I know their names, just not their faces [other than Yoona].


hmmm...do you just want pics of each member?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

From left to right:

TOP - Seohyun, dunno, dunno, Yuri, Hyoyeon, Sunny
BOTTOM - Taeyeon, Tiffany, Yoona


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude you posted the pic with all Yoona faces, I don't think that will help kimi remember each member's face. 



top: Taeyeon, Sunny, Tiffany
middle:Hyoyeon, Yoona, Jessica, Yuri
bottom: Seohyun, Sooyoung


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

^That's the joke


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> From left to right:
> 
> TOP - Seohyun, dunno, dunno, Yuri, Hyoyeon, Sunny
> BOTTOM - Taeyeon, Tiffany, Yoona



 



Elite said:


> Dude you posted the pic with all Yoona faces, I don't think that will help kimi remember each member's face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. ~___~
Sooyoung looks really cute.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 21, 2009)

I met SNSD's manager once, but that was it.  I delivered Sooyoung's birthday presents in February from SSF, the manager told me to wait after she got the presents, I was expecting to meet Sooyoung or something, I got mini-posters instead.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

^At first I gasped, then I lol'd and felt bad about it. 

HOLY CRAP YOU ARE THE CLOSEST PERSON TO SNSD ITT


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^That's the joke


Damn I feel dumb  



kimidoll said:


> Gracias. ~___~
> Sooyoung looks really cute.


Yeah that's Sasori's girl 



koguryo said:


> I met SNSD's manager once, but that was it.  I delivered Sooyoung's birthday presents in February from SSF, the manager told me to wait after she got the presents, I was expecting to meet Sooyoung or something, I got mini-posters instead.


So where did you deliver them? At the SM building? You know, I've always been curious about how SSF delivers their gifts. Share more info, please!


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I met SNSD's manager once, but that was it.  I delivered Sooyoung's birthday presents in February from SSF, the manager told me to wait after she got the presents, I was expecting to meet Sooyoung or something, I got mini-posters instead.



At first I was like, "WHOA THEY HOW DID YOU MEET THEM" and then I saw that you're from Korea lol. That's still pretty neat though.



Elite said:


> Yeah that's Sasori's girl



Boy better share with me. 
Ngl, she seemed like the sweetest one when I first saw videos of them. Plus, I have a thing for girls with short hair haha.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

Same here kimi: Sooyoung from SNSD, GaIn from B.E.G., Jiyoon from 4Minute, Nicole from Kara


----------



## koguryo (Aug 21, 2009)

The way we delivered the gifts was they were sent to me.  I talked to Soy and some Korean translators on Skype, we then called the manager, made a meeting date, and I just went there to deliver them.

It appears that everyone likes the same girls from each group.  Well myself and Adachi.   How long has everyone liked Sooyoung?  For me since their debut


----------



## Hope (Aug 21, 2009)

^ brb being a jealous bitch.

Sooyoung is my fave too, and I've liked SNSD from the Kissing You days.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 21, 2009)

I've liked Soo Young since I started fapping to her.

Also, lol wat Nudes did u give Dave the Yuri pic for his avy ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I've liked Soo Young since I started fapping to her.
> 
> Also, lol wat Nudes did u give Dave the Yuri pic for his avy ?



Of course. :ho



kimidoll said:


> Btw, if we're still talking about SNSD, can someone help me tell them apart? ~__~
> I know their names, just not their faces [other than Yoona].



hehe, prot's bg image on youtube is helpful for this XD



I like to teach by video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms_4SrH5ruo[/YOUTUBE]

Initially on close up is of course Yoona, and you know her. <3

First singer: Taeyeon 0:06 - 0:11

Next singer: Jessica 0:12 - 0:21

Next: Seohyun is the one with the blazer next to Yoona.

Next: Yuri has pants on.  0:33 - 0:37

(Note: look at these three's eyes, its' the only way you can tell them apart in old videos sometimes. )

Next: Tiffany has NO PANTS! (well, virtually) Singing Center of 1:09 - 1:13

Next: Sunny center of 1:14 - 1:24. She's your super STAR shining STAR super STARRRRRRR

Next: Besides to Seohyun is Hyoyeon, ze dancing queen. She'll be easier to notice later.

Next: Tiffany is your BIGGEST FAN!

Next: The only real centering our favorite Sooyoung gets. (She blows us a kiss though!) ;_; 1:47 - 1:54

Next: Queen bitch of dancing, Hyoyeon, 2:09 - 2:16 (Notice the audience wants you to know this, chanting KIM HYOYEON!, just wait for the chanting in just about any performance, you can really hear it when they do Tell Me by Wonder Girls. XD)

Then: Tiffany pon de replays

Next: Taeyeon adlibbing her ass off <3

End: Seohyun takes center for the remainder of the song, from 3:08 - end 


*Spoiler*: _random fun_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H19irz55-gQ[/YOUTUBE]





OH MY GAWD IS THIS LIKE SOME FLIPPED VERSION OF INTIMATE NOTE?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBOp3LLr14E[/YOUTUBE]

WANT SEE GET


----------



## Hope (Aug 21, 2009)

Your explanation made me lol so hard because it's cute and fantastic! 

Sowoneul malhaebwa~


----------



## Sasori (Aug 21, 2009)

Nudes, I was seriously trying to learn the names just now but the legs distracted me too much


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

I only ever had a issue with Yuri because for me she doesn't stand out at all, I didn't even know she was part of the group until now


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL DAMMIT my laptop is lagging so I can't view the video properly; I'll watch it later, but thanks Cara.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a pretty accurate explanation, NudeShroom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2009)

hehe

If someone ever has to learn Suju in the thread, I should make one for them too. xD


----------



## Hope (Aug 21, 2009)

^

And I'd help you. I love them more than I love any other Kpop band, since I've been in their fandom the longest.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol Suju is that boyband or a small european country?


----------



## Hope (Aug 21, 2009)

^ 

I just spat water all over my latop because of you.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL! 
That reminds me of when I first saw the MV for 'It's You' - I kept on thinking, "wtf do they ever stop coming out?"

I can help with SuJu too, if anyone needs it.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey Sasori, I found Neji, he's online as of now You probably know this but it's the GB forum Harlita made 2 years ago or so.
/off topic


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

Off topic question but by any chance are all you guys blenderites?

I think im really dumb for just noticing this>_>


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

Kind of? Back in the day at least, I barely go there nowadays.


----------



## Hope (Aug 21, 2009)

lol no I'm not.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

AN ANTI-DBSK CHANNEL LOLOLOOL


-edit- @Sohee: I think I'm one, I've been posting there since Oct 07. But I'm the most unnoticeable person you can find there, no one really remembers me unless I post a lot, which I stopped since 2009 started.

ITT Sasori, kimi, and Cara are the Blenderites


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2009)

OH MY GOD LOL

I don't hate DBSK, but when all you see is SNSD dancing and the screen going "SPANISH SPANISH SPANISH GAYS", that's too funny on it's own.  

It's sad that they made an Anti channel, but that was sadly lol for me. >_>

Btw, it's the 22nd in Seoul right now, any news on the hearings?


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

They just submitted their evidence, we'll have to wait till mid september for the actual decision. DBSK tho have said they'll try everything to stay together so no real need to be worried. However SM is a bloodsucking ****face, I don't understand how they still get away with their behaviour.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 21, 2009)

SOBRETODA JAEJOONG 

Nothing happened, just the same ol' things as other articles said. :/


----------



## Adachi (Aug 22, 2009)

Whoa, I never noticed before but 8eight's _Without a Heart_ is a very good song


----------



## Hope (Aug 22, 2009)

That song is so sad, I had to take it off my iPod because it made me teary everytime I heard it.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 22, 2009)

So I don't know if this relates to this thread or not but I entered this little dance thingy today at a Department Store in Dongdaemun.  It's weekly and the guy's dances are Sorry Sorry, Again and Again, Juliette, and Hate You(2PM).  Anyway I entered during the Again and Again stage where I was cheered on by a ton of girls while I was going up and when I started the dance.  I pretty much killed 2PM's songs but Juliette is fucking hard, that's where I embarrassed myself.

Once I find the video, I'll put it up here.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

I is back, the ban has lifted, so whats been up here



> Once I find the video, I'll put it up here.



You have to post it, it sounds great



> I pretty much killed 2PM's songs but Juliette is fucking hard, that's where I embarrassed myself.



Even Shinee looked embarrassed doing that dance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, Juliette is a hard dance. 

Rino Nakasone sure does quite a bit of work with SM lately, I wonder if she'll keep doing it


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

Have you seen the dance version of the MV? I'm amazed they can sing it pretty well live 'cause it looks so fast and hard. *_____*


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah, that's why I'm so amazed at Jonghyun.  he puts so much like, raw beast power into it and still dances extremely well

he's like, the real beast idol XD


----------



## Hope (Aug 22, 2009)

Jonghyun is a real beast idol with his nostrils and weird unique voice. 

kimi, are you into SNSD yet?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

2PM are real beast idols too. ~__~
I love Jonghyun's voice; idc-e-e-e-e-e what you all say, I LOVE SHINEE. 

Kinda, I only like 'Gee' and 'Genie' so far [but those are the only two songs I heard so far anyway]. The girls themselves, I like lol. Taeyeon has a REALLY nice voice. They seem sweet but I swear there's 50 hate comments on every video of them, how annoying.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 22, 2009)

koguryo said:


> So I don't know if this relates to this thread or not but I entered this little dance thingy today at a Department Store in Dongdaemun.  It's weekly and the guy's dances are Sorry Sorry, Again and Again, Juliette, and Hate You(2PM).  Anyway I entered during the Again and Again stage where I was cheered on by a ton of girls while I was going up and when I started the dance.  I pretty much killed 2PM's songs but Juliette is fucking hard, that's where I embarrassed myself.
> 
> Once I find the video, I'll put it up here.


wait wat

u have a penis?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _SNSD Spam tiem for kimi_ 





Started it all, WORLD PEACE HELL YEAH!
*
Into The New World MV:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HV_ZT6Z9D4[/YOUTUBE]

Next, where they sound like they're about to start a freaking revolution: 
*
Girls' Generation MV*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P40FCDFFkg4[/YOUTUBE]

Donghae makes a visit, and omg they're so adorable in this, Yet Yuri's outfit is somehow made sexy
*
Kissing You MV*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUvVajyHv1g[/YOUTUBE]


Those are like, the three basic videos.  However, MVs for 
*
Baby Baby:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtJbnXAFk7Y[/YOUTUBE]
*
Himnae:*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQiuaIoU_t8[/YOUTUBE]

were made with basically just about any cute footage of the girls they could find from when they made the main videos.

If you want to just see pure SNSD moments, what makes them SNSD, I suggest visiting Aienbest's channel, where stuff like

Sooyoung teaches Hara how to take care of her Idol image properly

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nM7tsjSGbw[/YOUTUBE]

or

SooSica is just too damn lazy to happen. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZWJylB8W7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

Tiffany was really much better with her old hairstyle, tbh I only really like SNSD after Gee and Genie.

Oh good news, with Daesung hospitalized, Seungri will be joining Family outing!!! Im excited.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

LOL! Thanks Cara. <3~


----------



## Adachi (Aug 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tiffany was really much better with her old hairstyle, tbh I only really like SNSD after Gee and Genie.
> 
> Oh good news, with Daesung hospitalized, Seungri will be joining Family outing!!! Im excited.


Hey, you're back! 

And nice set.


----------



## Hope (Aug 23, 2009)

I was scratching my brains trying to figure out where I've heard that Himnae before, but then I realised it was on those cell phone advertisements that SNSD did with DBSK, Haptic anycall or smth? lol I fail.

Seungri on FO = My life complete.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Yeah, those CFs aren't safe for DBSK fangirls lol. Yoochun was such a flirt with Yoona.


----------



## Hope (Aug 23, 2009)

^ lol Ikr. Good job my mum hasn't seen them 

Okay, I rewatched Intimate Note today with Big Bang and I lol'd so hard


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2009)

> Hey, you're back!



I never left

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12ipDPRHzw&feature=fvst[/YOUTUBE]
Anyone know any other good Drunken Tiger songs?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 23, 2009)

Die Legend 2.

It's on his new album. (same one as Monster)


----------



## AsunA (Aug 23, 2009)

It's turning into a freaking SNSD thread o_o; Not that I mind, but ~Hiphop/RnB~ just fades away in this thread .

Does anyone have any interest in Zhang Li Yin here?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 23, 2009)

I should post a track that straight out calls Korean boybands ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> It's turning into a freaking SNSD thread o_o; Not that I mind, but ~Hiphop/RnB~ just fades away in this thread .
> 
> Does anyone have any interest in Zhang Li Yin here?



I've heard OF her, but never actually listened to her songs. I'm watching her MV for 'Timeless' right now 'cause it has Junsu and Geng lol.



Sasori said:


> I should post a track that straight out calls Korean boybands ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## MOTO (Aug 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Tiffany was really much better with her old hairstyle, tbh I only really like SNSD after Gee and Genie.


I concur. She looks quite good with long hair as well. 



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> It's turning into a freaking SNSD thread o_o; Not that I mind, but ~Hiphop/RnB~ just fades away in this thread .
> 
> *Does anyone have any interest in Zhang Li Yin here?*


Not really a fan but I think she's a pretty good singer. I liker 'Timeless' and 'I Will'. She hasn't really been active since I don't hear much news about her. Did she ever gain popularity in China?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 23, 2009)

kimidoll said:


>


I think I already posted it in here 

You were lucky u ignored/didn't listen to the whole thing


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Lol show me.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 23, 2009)

Too lazy.

Why don't you post it instead


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't even know what you're talking about lol.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 23, 2009)

wots ur bra size?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm                          a man


----------



## Sasori (Aug 24, 2009)

...



...



wots ur bra size?


----------



## Dango (Aug 24, 2009)

kimi is DD.
she told me.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 24, 2009)

tru            dat.

My moobs are so amazing, Yunho and Hyun Joong would be jealous.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 24, 2009)

So, anyone heard of the new girl group from SME called f(x)? LMAO. I'll have to say, it's a nice name though. _Jessica's_ (yes, jessica from sonyuhshidae) sister, Krystal, is in it, along with 4 other members: Victoria, Sulli, Amber and Luna. Aha, i share a birthday with  Jessica's sis. And, she's one year younger than me..?


----------



## MOTO (Aug 24, 2009)

E t e r n i t y said:


> So, anyone heard of the new girl group from SME called f(x)? LMAO. I'll have to say, it's a nice name though. _Jessica's_ (yes, jessica from sonyuhshidae) sister, Krystal, is in it, along with 4 other members: Victoria, Sulli, Amber and Luna. Aha, i share a birthday with  Jessica's sis. And, she's one year younger than me..?


That's an interesting group name...

I don't really like how SM is releasing another girl group. What about CSJH? 

here's the teaser

[YOUTUBE]l0-U6dx-FMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Aug 24, 2009)

Dammit, and I wanted to post about it. 



Wth, they don't even look alike. AND SHE'S FREAKING TWO YEARS YOUNGER THAN ME. :WOW


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Aug 24, 2009)

xD;

i wonder how good she is, and how far this group is going to go.


----------



## Hope (Aug 24, 2009)

^ do not want another girlgroup, too many for me too handle. 

GUYS.

Kim Hyun Joong from SS501 is going to be on Family Outing! Omg excited.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 24, 2009)

Elite said:


> Not really a fan but I think she's a pretty good singer. I liker 'Timeless' and 'I Will'. She hasn't really been active since I don't hear much news about her. Did she ever gain popularity in China?



She is? I don't know, she sounds quite bad sometimes with her lives during her Timeless promo's. Anyway, it seems she does quite well in China since her "I Will" sold 330k. She's releasing a new album in September I think? O_o



kimidoll said:


> I've heard OF her, but never actually listened to her songs. I'm watching her MV for 'Timeless' right now 'cause it has Junsu and Geng lol.



Most of the people does 

Regarding *f(x)*, it's one of the most creative names I've ever seen XD Considering that the numbers were quite in now (2NE1, 2PM/AM, 4minute etc), let's go mathematically this time. Smart... BUT THEY'RE SO YOUNG AND JAILBAITS JESUS. Good thing that my favourite for the moment is Victoria Song. I don't like Krystal somehow


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Meh they don't look interesting and way too young to be doing chest bumps

All the pedos Sasori fangirls will love them tho.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 24, 2009)

^I see you're into the BEG recently. I like their Eojodda song 

We'll see how they will turn out. I think they're the better version of 4minute. I wonder if they can sing well, but then again - we're talking about SM Entertainment here :/


----------



## choco bao bao (Aug 24, 2009)

because Dango asked me to


----------



## Dango (Aug 24, 2009)

^

injustice not to post it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

It was cute but the little girl doing those moves to So Hot was just wrong


----------



## Sasori (Aug 24, 2009)

^ u mean so rite AMARITE :ho


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 24, 2009)

How old are the girls in f(x) anyway? 

'kay, after watching the video again I realized there's a very boyish-looking one [she's supposed to look like Donghae or something] named Amber; omg she's already my favorite❤

Apparently SM is tired of the gheis and are accepting lesbians now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

> she's supposed to look like *Donghae* or something



Wait what? Where show me now!!!!

So Victoria Song is in the band, I was waiting for her to make an appearance.


> mean so rite AMARITE



Since the FBI is probably watching this thread I refuse to answer that question


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2009)

So far I'm liking Eff of Ex.  Mostly because it calls them a girl DANCE group.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2009)

choco bao bao said:


> because Dango asked me to


----------



## erubescent (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to listen to A LOT of Korean music back in the day, like the late 90's to early 2000's.
I lost interest now. But I still listen to G.O.D and Shinhwa's old stuff. And a little of 1tym.


----------



## AsunA (Aug 25, 2009)

How old are you?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 25, 2009)

Adachi said:


> That's old now, this just aired two days ago


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 25, 2009)

Apparently f(x) is called ~Effects~ guys.

Also - Epic lulx by One day.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

That was so bad

To anyone wandering what they were singing, heres the part of Wild Bunny where they recorded the song with subs, epicness ensues:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqVQU2U2Wb0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Ftime2sub2&feature=player_profilepage#t=476[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Aug 25, 2009)

Jo Kwon is epic. He seriously makes my day.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 25, 2009)

One Day is always epic when they're together lol.

Speaking of them, THEY'RE BOTH COMING BACK IN FALL FUCK YEAH~
Along with SHINee, SuJu-T, SNSD, Epik High, SS501, and a bunch of others that I forgot. 

See all of them here.


----------



## Hope (Aug 25, 2009)

Omfg this end of year is going to be epic. I'm literally looking forward to all of that list especially SS501 and Taeyang. 

As much as I love Big Bang members doing all their own stuff, I want a Big Bang comeback sometime soon 

Isn't Hyori meant to be making a comeback October time too?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 25, 2009)

Me too; omg SS501 I'M SO EXCITED. 
I'd love to hear of a Dong Bang comeback though srsly.

Me too, I like GD's album but I want Big Bang to come back together. :[

Yeah, but tbh I'm not really looking forward to it lol. I like her personality more than her music.


----------



## Hope (Aug 25, 2009)

A DBSK comback would make me and my mum so happy.

lol I love Hyori no matter what. She's fucking hilarious in FO.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 25, 2009)

inorite? I have a feeling that it'll take a couple MORE years though. T____T

Omg her + MC Yoo and that other glasses guy [lol] is epic lulz.


----------



## Hope (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, the oldest one who they make fun of all the time, Jong Shin I think? lolfail.

I re-watched the episode where Chunnie and Yejin leave today and seriously, that will forever make me tear up.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2009)

> I re-watched the episode where Chunnie and Yejin leave



That ep was depressing. 

People were dissing the FO ep where Daesung was away and the guest was Kim Min Joon and that fat guy so I watched it, it was fucking hilarious. Don't know what people be talking about

You guys seen the one where they had to scare eachother? Korean guys are such girls


----------



## Adachi (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG YES ANOTHER SNSD COMEBACK


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> You guys seen the one where they had to scare eachother? Korean guys are such girls



Which ep was that? Inorite, that's why I love them so much lol.


----------



## Hope (Aug 26, 2009)

^

It was a recent episode wasn't it? Shown a few weeks ago? I'm sure I saw a preview for it. (lol if I'm wrong)


----------



## koguryo (Aug 26, 2009)

So apparently Jessica's gonna be doing a musical, 'Legally Blonde.'  I hope it starts soon, I get my Fall Break in two weeks.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5VBJyPk5NY&feature=PlayList&p=A5B5BE9351394E18&index=0[/YOUTUBE]

Daesung is a girl, he's scared of his own shadow

Oh btw I've become obsessed with Wild Bunny version of Abracadabra, I went shopping today and had to stand in a long cue and I got bored so I was there standing singing, "Everynight I kurowa, Seshora SEESHORA!!!" And people looked at me like a crazy person

Also I've been saying "Itary towel" all day long.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 26, 2009)

^ I've danced parts of _Gee_ at the beach couple weeks ago, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Hope (Aug 26, 2009)

lol kpop in real life makes me laugh.

I went to this market the other day, and it was a cultural one with all different stores on it from different countries that had different items of clothing/books/etc. I walked past this one that was blasting out Sorry, Sorry so I automatically stopped and started dancing to it infront of everybody walking by.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 26, 2009)

I love hearing these kind of stories. 

I told my friend, "We gotta purple like that" and "I'M BREAKIN' MAH RULZ AGAIN" a few weeks ago for no reason rofl. I really want to get a wrong number call on my cell phone just so I can use.. you know.


----------



## Hope (Aug 26, 2009)

Like my mother does, kimi?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 26, 2009)

ofc❤

I'm trying to think of an appropriate time to use "I GOT CHUUUUUUUUUU UNDER MAH SKEEEEN", but I can't lol. Well for now, I can just do the 'sorry sorry sorry sorry' hand-rubbing part lol.


----------



## Hope (Aug 26, 2009)

I do that all the time when I say sorry now. I dunno if you've seen it but there's a gif of Donghae and Eunhyuk bumping into eachother (on purpose) then doing the hand rubbing thing with Leeteuk watching, but lol that is what I do.

I also fear for my grades this year, because Yunho's drama comes out in September, and I know I'll be watching that shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

The most embarrassing thing out of the lot is still when I sang So Hot and did a hair toss in front of like 20 people without realizing.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 26, 2009)

^ ROFL

LOL I've seen that. 

Ugh, inorite? I also wanna watch 'My Fair Lady' as well, and of course Changmin's drama is gonna come out sometimes next year. 
Fuck. :[


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2009)

Posting mostly cause I need to update my rank. D:

and lol Ennoea


----------



## Adachi (Aug 27, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ^ ROFL
> 
> LOL I've seen that.
> 
> ...


Changmin? As in 2AM Changmin?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope,    DBSK's.


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

DBSK's group activities have been suspended.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

what

What

WHAT?!



brb crying in a hole ;____________________;


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

I was meant to be celebrating today because my sister got her results back last week and today was the only day she had free. 

lol now she's all depressed and my brothers laughing at her.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

Show me the article/proof/whatever bb. :<


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

My sister showed it my on LJ, but there was also one on allkpop (but allkpop likes to twist the truth a lot)

Here and here.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh I just saw it lol.
Well.. always keep the faith, right? :<

In other kpop news, Seo In Young is ~*a high class lady everyday*~


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

Try telling that to my mum and sister. I was really looking forward to spending time with my sister today but she's all :/ now. 

Jewelry are fierce


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL. 
Well.. they're not disbanding but I can't see how things will be after this whole thing is over. Plus, this is pretty bittersweet - If DBSK loses, well all hell will break loose lol. If SM loses, think about their other artists.

Fuck you justice. T_T


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

That's how I see it, but seriously, those 2 won't have it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

Sep 11 is when the hearing is so until then they're discontinuing activities, Allkpop go overboard with everything.

Btw Wild Bunny ep 6 is out!.

Chansung




Lol:


She's gone by G dragon, is really good, I can't stop listening to it.

And be honest, this turn you on:


4 Sasori:


----------



## Sasori (Aug 27, 2009)

^ Poor quality 1/10 

And She's Gone, definitely my fav track on the album.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

Fine heres some more Sasori:


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

^ LOL is that from Miss Universe? Who is that? She looks like one of the Spanish contestants.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

Honey lee, I only know her because I watched Partner.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 27, 2009)

Better, but not my type.

I would destroy her nonetheless.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll have to go with the safe choice then:


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2009)

^My favorite choice too. pek

Man, I've been finding myself watching old Suju videos.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

I wish I could recognize which Soshi girl that is. ):


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

It is Sooyoung 

lol can any of you tell me which episode of FO this clip was from? It made me laugh so fucking hard.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

WHAT

The one girl that jumped out at me when I first saw them? FFFFFFFFFFFF I can't recognize them before 'Genie' sry2say.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 27, 2009)

DOUBLE POSTING CUZ I CAN. And no mods come here anyway.

It said 'Hae jin' at the end, so I wiki'd 'Family Outing' and it said that Park Hae jin was a guest on eps 5-6 so there's your answer~


----------



## Hope (Aug 27, 2009)

Found it! It was the Song Ji Hyo episode, a recent one. Gotta watch this, I think this was the episode where they all scared each other aswell.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I'll have to go with the safe choice then:


Well played 

Also, those headphones


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2009)

> Found it! It was the Song Ji Hyo episode, a recent one. Gotta watch this, I think this was the episode where they all scared each other aswell.



Yeah its the latest one with Song Ji Hyo, the ep was good, Daesung completely got owned by Song Ji Hyo at the end, it was hilarious. Its also the ep that they all danced to Hot Issue.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2009)

Avatar change!

Before I go to Hyukjae. 

This stock just mesmerized me recently. @_@


----------



## Sasori (Aug 28, 2009)

Nudes.

All your avys mesmerize


----------



## Adachi (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys.

i'm feeling sick as shit. 

Oh, and nice ava, Cara.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2009)

I made some baked shortbread pastry but I didn't cook it properly and ate it, I have a stomach upset now, I feel like crap right now

In other news Nicole from kara is like ....


----------



## Hope (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Nicole, she makes me laugh all the time on SGB. 

I haven't watced that episode of FO yet, I need to watch it soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2009)

Watch the Lee Junki ep faswell, that was really good too. Beware in the last section where they had to make breakfast Daesung was a twerp and was annoying.


----------



## Hope (Aug 28, 2009)

Daesung, annoying? I didn't think he could be annoying.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 28, 2009)

^ inorite? I need to watch more FO before school starts.

Also - I love Nicole. I know nothing about her, but she seems so cute. I wonder if KARA and SS501 are close lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2009)

oh gawd, Nicole.

this video is necessary to post whenever we bring her up


----------



## MOTO (Aug 28, 2009)

omfg...Nicole's butt dance. 

You know I like Mister better than Wanna. They should have promoted Mister instead.


Anyways, here's a clip of SNSD on Intimate Note. Sooyoung is hilarious here.

Sooyoung to Jessica: Screw you and your food! 
[YOUTUBE]1w1HWkXFdwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh my god thank you for posting that

I rofl'd so hard especially when Yuri realized Sooyoung did it also


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol Soo Young just owned Jessica

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LILcj-7v6eM[/YOUTUBE]

By far the best english cover they've done


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL I love Sooyoung.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2009)

That's it, I'm a 2ne1 fan now. 

CL did great justice here.  I'm not too impressed with Minzy like I have been before, but CL just did it for me.


----------



## Hope (Aug 29, 2009)

^ I never knew you weren't a 2NE1 fan in the beginning 

Anybody else excited for GD's comeback tomorrow? Omfg I cannot wait. He won Music Bank friday too without having his official comeback.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG YES. Ngl, I never found him hot until he dyed his hair blonde; I always thought he was the cute one in BB haha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy hell this ending was hot.


----------



## Hope (Aug 29, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> OMG YES. Ngl, I never found him hot until he dyed his hair blonde; I always thought he was the cute one in BB haha.



I really am excited, as in REALLY and I have no idea why.

I wasn't this excited when Super Junior had their comeback in March with Sorry, Sorry, and that's saying something


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

Silly Cara, 2PM is always hot. 

Me too. D: I guess we all miss Big Bang a lot haha.


----------



## Hope (Aug 29, 2009)

I miss Big Bang sfm right now. 

Their Japanese album is okay for me though at the mo.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> That's it, I'm a 2ne1 fan now.
> 
> CL did great justice here.  I'm not too impressed with Minzy like I have been before, but CL just did it for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Silly Cara, 2PM is always hot.


true

btw I always do that dance in your avy with Eunhyuk X]


Adachi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



wazzup


----------



## Adachi (Aug 29, 2009)

2NE1 DOES NOT DESERV LOV- Oh God, Yoona's eyes are mesmerizing in your ava.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2009)

2NE1 need to make songs that don't involve them hating on guys.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

! Cara; LOL I try to do it, but I always end up hurting something. 

Btw guys have you heard of B2ST? They're gonna debut this year or something, and best of all - THEY'RE A BOY BAND. 8D;


----------



## Sasori (Aug 29, 2009)

lol I watched that clip with Soo Young owning 

eh Jessica is quite hot too 


Also, I only like 2NE1 cos I'm secretley a CL fanboy


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm usually just a CL fangirl

because she's gangster, totally confident stage presence

How do you hurt yourself, srubear? XD


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

'cause I'm a weak little thing lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 29, 2009)

oh jo kwon 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6F0_SPsbnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

Jo Kwon is pretty much the Queen bitch of the Universe.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 30, 2009)

I lol'd at the Kara one and WG one

Though I have to say the latter is a bit disturbing.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, he's back


----------



## Hope (Aug 30, 2009)

I JUST WATCHED GD'S COMEBACK. OMFG. I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I lol'd at the Kara one and WG one
> 
> Though I have to say the latter is a bit disturbing.



I rofl'd so hard at WG man.  Couldn't keep watching Karaboy.  

They used the wrong vid for SNSD.   The Gee one at that stage is so freaking lol


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 30, 2009)

omg Breathe;

YOU AND ME HARDCORE
TIL YOU SAY NO MORE


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't like heartbreaker tbh, the songs kinda annoying and is probably the worst one out of the album for me. She's gone and Butterfly are win tho.

Omg the Kara fanboy was just weird, esp the butt dance

I lolled at the Jessica fanboy tho


----------



## Mellie (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg the kara fanboy was just a bit too much  
I'm a friggin girl and can't do that butt dance like him


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2009)

I just told my mom "Hwaiting"

oh god i'm such a loser xD


----------



## MOTO (Aug 30, 2009)

NGL, Heartbreaker was pretty annoying to me too when I first heard it; however the song has grown on me after listening to it more. There are definitely better songs on the album but I can see why GD chose Heartbreaker as the first single.

TBH, I think most fanboys of girl groups are crazy XD. I like SNSD as much as the next fanboy but shit this fanboy is freakin crazy  I don't think I can ever imagine myself screaming like him during a performance. Or perhaps I would....hope not lol.

[YOUTUBE]tMdn6Vj34hQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 30, 2009)

DEE JAY
PUT IT BACK ON

I think I posted this before, but he sounds like Junho's fanboy.


----------



## MOTO (Aug 30, 2009)

^^omg that's fuckin hilarious  That guy is insane.


----------



## Dango (Aug 30, 2009)

EDIT; OMFG why didn't I see Hope's post 
yeah i fucking came
that apple
holy crap 

omgggg


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm so stunned i don't even know what to say to that 

I love minirain too, but goddamn


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 30, 2009)

So I'm totally getting into Wheesung now.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, subs for SNSD Intimate Note is out, and since it's Chinese, I can watch it while you guys can't. 

But really, I already watched all the funny parts with this guy's subs.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 31, 2009)

HOLY FUCK, prot0980 GOT SUSPENDED?!

*FUCK YOU, YOUTUBE*

-edit- Her new account


----------



## Hope (Aug 31, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> So I'm totally getting into Wheesung now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2009)

I like Wheesung after Insomnia

Did you guys watch Wild Bunny? Lol Jaebum carries glucosimine around with him like an old man


----------



## Buster (Aug 31, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> oh jo kwon
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6F0_SPsbnI[/YOUTUBE]


JoKwon is the king of imitating girls 

Heechul comes close tho


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2009)

Hope said:


> I've loved that song ever since Wookie did the Craig David version in Super Show II.



Lol, I'm the same exact way.

And lol, apparently people are getting mad because GD sampled lyrics/rhythm of "Gee" in his song "The Leader".

Honestly, the way he uses it is awesome, and it's obviously just a play on the song.  

I think G-Dragon's haters are getting a little too petty.  Personally I'm not even a fan of him and I think the fact that people can criticize him for that is kinda suck.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 31, 2009)

All da rappers wanna get a piece of Gee.

It sounds more like SS501's 'Wuss Up', but not really lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 31, 2009)

BEG Pops In Seoul!


----------



## Hope (Aug 31, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> All da rappers wanna get a piece of Gee.
> 
> It sounds more like SS501's 'Wuss Up', but not really lol.



mte lol.



NudeShroom said:


> Lol, I'm the same exact way.
> 
> And lol, apparently people are getting mad because GD sampled lyrics/rhythm of "Gee" in his song "The Leader".
> 
> ...



A you said , he was only playing around a bit with the whole "Gee" thing. Don't most artists nowdays do that anyway? I don't thin it's meant to be offencive to SNSD in anyway. Infact, I'd take it as a compliment.

Haters to the left, seriously. It's getting pathetic now.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2009)

So she apparently looks like Donghae? Its like a dream come true

The rest are meh worthy.

Rayneken

Damn Amber fanboy here

I was reading some comments on Youtube:



> Korean pop music's sole purpose is to sell hand phones



I lolled


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Effin' lol. 

GUYS, 2PM + 2AM POSSIBLE WORLD TOUR HOLY SHIT

Shaking and crying. T__________T


----------



## Adachi (Sep 1, 2009)

^Lol I just read that 2PM's having their US debut next year on allkpop, and now you're posting that...

Oh, and f(x) released their full song

Honestly though, I feel sad for 4Minute since they've been criticized ever since they debuted, yet now another new girl group from SM is getting all this attention and praise when they haven't even debuted yet.

Off topic: Haha a bird pooped on my head today during work


----------



## Adachi (Sep 1, 2009)

Heh,looks like livejournal is a better info site than I thought 

But all the slang words such as "ikr" and "ia" are confusing, and people there are biased, but what they hey, I'm biased also


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

Well 4minute are doing pretty well with their album even if its a bit mediocre. As for f(x) (its gonna be a pain typing that lets just call them fx) I don't think they're getting the right attention, most people feel the songs mediocre, Ambers the only thing of actual interest.

Sp 2PM are haivng their US debut, Im kind excited, JYP really is trying hard, SM seem to be in trouble.


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2009)

2PM having their US debut already? Wtf? Good luck imo, just don't end like BoA.

Is f(x) already overrated? Somehow I recognize Jessica's sister's voice. 
Also people are saying that 4Minute is just a copy of 2NE1..

P.S.: GaIn is too hot damnit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2009)

They got codemonmonseason2


----------



## Hope (Sep 1, 2009)

^ are you shitting me?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

So many videos have been taken off lately, honestly


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 1, 2009)

KOREA I HOPE THAT YOU KNOW THAT IF IT WASN'T FOR YOUTUBE WE WOULDN'T BE IN LOVE WITH YOUR MUSIC.



Adachi said:


> Heh,looks like livejournal is a better info site than I thought
> 
> But all the slang words such as "ikr" and "ia" are confusing, and people there are biased, but what they hey, I'm biased also



lol really? I'm kinda used to it.

ikr = I know right?
ia = I agree.
mte = My thoughts exactly.
ngl = Not gonna lie.
jfc = Jesus fucking Christ.

I'm sure you know the others. >_>;
Well yeah I'm actually a member of that comm and I post there a lot and they are pretty biased  but I still love them all haha.


----------



## Buster (Sep 1, 2009)

Good news for Hope's mother 

NoviceNovelist


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL THEY SAY THAT IN EVERY SINGLE ARTICLE SDLFIJSIDOUFHSDOF. :[


----------



## Hope (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL I'VE JUST TOLD MY MUM. SHE'S CONTENT NOW.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 1, 2009)

shit...anyone know any other YT channel that posts HD k-pop videos?

Not really feeling Lachata. It sounds boring. Maybe I need to listen to it more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2009)

monmon has backup channels.  Season4 and 5

But damn, it sucks losing so many videos at once.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks. wasn't aware that monmon had even more backup channels O_O I really appreciate his/her effort in uploading the videos for other k-pop fans. If it was me I would have given up uploading after having a myriad of accounts being suspended.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

My current favourite K pop songs:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAdHwGoy0oE[/YOUTUBE]
Its a ballad but I love it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2iaRGMFM7o[/YOUTUBE]
Loved this song for a while.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 2, 2009)

^ omg ur sig >_>

Any DD track is win btw.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 3, 2009)

WHY SO NO POST?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone else watched 4Minute's _Muzik_ MV and f(x)'s _Lachata_ MV?

I like them both. (especially _Muzik_)  

Krystal's actually quite pretty, and 4Minute has made a insane improvement. (that intro song is sick)

Also, this is an awesome mashup


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm alright with 4Minute, Hot Issue is a great song, but they're album to me was not as good as I hoped it to be. I'm still meh about f(x). I just saw the MV and the song (Lachata, wtf?) is alright. They'll probably grow on me though.

I also don't really have an opinion on T-ara, but I bet them, aswell as with f(x) and 4Minute grow on me. I'm disappointed with Jewelry's comeback song aswell. 

If anyone can help me tell apart T-ara and f(x), it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm still all 2NE1, SNSD and Brown Eyed Girls at the moment. Too many girl groups for me to handle.


----------



## Dango (Sep 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Also, this is an awesome mashup


Oh god that was hot. 
I wish I knew which song was at what time though  

Eh, I'll just YT all the MVs in the list.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Anyone else watched 4Minute's _Muzik_ MV and f(x)'s _Lachata_ MV?
> 
> I like them both. (especially _Muzik_)
> 
> ...



Am i the only one who finds the tomboy in F(x) hot?


----------



## Buster (Sep 3, 2009)

f(x)'s song is alright, but.. I prefer BEG 

Somehow I think it's quite funny that there are 4 pretty girls and 1 tomboy in the group.


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Am i the only one who finds the tomboy in F(x) hot?



No, I do aswell. She looks like a mix between Donghae and Jonghyun. 



Dango said:


> Oh god that was hot.
> I wish I knew which song was at what time though
> 
> Eh, I'll just YT all the MVs in the list.



I'd tell you, but it looks like you've already done it.

This is kind of random, but can anyone tell me the song that Donghae sang during his solo at the SJM showcase/fanmeet a few months back where he was getting all up, close and personal to a fan. I think it was an Usher song but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

BEG, SNSD and 2NE1 are also the only bands I like.

Kara have grown on me alot lately, their songs are too cutesy for me but I like the members, tbh its the same for DBSK and Suju, I like the members more than their songs

4Minute are okay, but I don't really care too much right now, Tara I could care less about. Jewelry are not even on the radar.

As for F(x), I like the song but the MV is boring. Also the members are kind of confusing. Victoria is easy, she's the girl from Noona is pretty by Shinee. Amber is the tomboy. Krystal and Luna look the same so I can't tell the difference and the last member is Sulli, she looks abit like Song Hye ko so I can tell who she is.



> Am i the only one who finds the tomboy in F(x) hot?



Honestly right now the only thing of interest is Amber.



> This is kind of random, but can anyone tell me the song that Donghae sang during his solo at the SJM showcase/fanmeet a few months back where he was getting all up, close and personal to a fan. I think it was an Usher song but I'm not sure.



Haven't seen it but post the vid and I can probably tell you.


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Its Usher's "Nice and Slow", okay song but Donghae sang that pretty god damn well.

I love his dance moves

Lucky *****


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you! It's been bugging me for ages, I thought it sounded like Usher but wasn't too sure 

I know right, what I would do to be that fucking girl


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Donghae is so silly, have you seen the SGB vid when they asked him about marriage? 

She'll wake me up with a kiss, I'll have a shower and then she'll come and then help me with my tie, he watches way too many movies


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

ROFL YES. I was torn between going aww what a cutie and lolwtf in his dreams he's been watching too many chick flicks. 

Have you seen that film Once? I only watched it because Sungmin has sang Falling Slowly many times before in the past, which is from the soundtrack (He did a duet with Sunny singing it too which is the cutest thing ever) and Donghae said it was one of his fave films on his cyword not long ago, Eunhyuk also likes it. It's a good film to say it was made on a very low budget, and the soundtrack is brilliant.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Im a big Glen Hansard fan actually so yeah I watched Once a while back, I like the movie alot. Sungmin and Sunny sang the song so well, I was looking for a download of their cover to no luck.



> ROFL YES. I was torn between going aww what a cutie and lolwtf in his dreams he's been watching too many chick flicks



I love the part, "I'll get out of the shower and get a sandwhich and then their will be a scene of preparing breakfast", he's a like a child

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zafb4E1dr0o[/YOUTUBE]
4Minute-For Muzik

The intro's awesome, the songs okay. Too much autotuning and trying to be 2NE1.


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm glad someone else has seen that film, I felt like the only one out there. 

Donghae seriously is so childlike, it makes me laugh, bless him.

Do you know if a HQ version of his Super Show 2 solo song Beautiful been released yet? I need one so bad, I love that song sfm.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

> Do you know if a HQ version of his Super Show 2 solo song Beautiful been released yet? I need one so bad, I love that song sfm



SM seem retarded so no sign yet, I know right the song is really good.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> SM seem retarded so no sign yet, I know right the song is really good.



It's such a pretty song. I know he wrote it and composed it, and it totally fits him, if you get what I mean? Like, a love ballad with a dance twist.

kimi: lol ikr, so jealous.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Im sure SM will release Donghae's Beautiful eventually.

Have you guys seen the ongoing battle of GD and Oasis fans on youtube? Some of that shit is seriously offensive, and just to make its clear G dragon Butterfly> Oasis She's Electric.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7MHZpSNJQc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Ffx_lachata_music_video_released%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I admit it I like the song, the MV is crap. Lol amber, girls on yotube were calling her offensive to girls.


----------



## Hope (Sep 3, 2009)

Lachata, wtf does that mean anyway? The MV's good, but the song is boring to me. 

Buttefly > She's Electric by far. The only Oasis song I like is Wonderwall.

Off topic, but have you heard about Oasis anyway? Didn't Noel quit after a bust up with Liam a few days ago?


----------



## Buster (Sep 3, 2009)

Ennoea your sig is too hawt man!

GaIn.. GaIn..


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2009)

Noel and Liam and their constant fights, honestly. They'll be back together by next year again.

I love me some BEG.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 3, 2009)

lolyeah those brothers fight every few months but they ALWAYS get back together. 
Idk, but is it just me or are people more racist to Asians than most other minorities? :|

On almost every single Epik High/DD/Outsider/other rappers videos, there's always comments like,  ~oh they're trying to be black cuz they're rapping~ and stuff like that. And even on certain LJ comms like this one whenever an Asian post comes up, there's someone who says "are these girls or boys?" and "oh they look so gay" and similar comments. idk I'm really tired right now lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2009)

I love Amber.

That is all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2009)

/Shameless double post of someone who doesn't post whore of all things

Oh god, she's 16.  She's perfect. <3


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> lolyeah those brothers fight every few months but they ALWAYS get back together.
> Idk, but is it just me or are people more racist to Asians than most other minorities? :|
> 
> On almost every single Epik High/DD/Outsider/other rappers videos, there's always comments like,  ~oh they're trying to be black cuz they're rapping~ and stuff like that. And even on certain LJ comms like this one whenever an Asian post comes up, there's someone who says "are these girls or boys?" and "oh they look so gay" and similar comments. idk I'm really tired right now lol.


It's a mixture of closed minds, ignorance, and lack of knowledge of other cultures.

There's not much you can do about it except going back in time and exposing them to this sort of culture.

So yea, don't worry about it. The worst thing you can do is let it affect you :3



NudeShroom said:


> Oh god, she's 16.  She's perfect. <3


I KNO RITE


----------



## Sasori (Sep 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Also, this is an awesome mashup


Oh god that was hot. 
I wish I knew which song was at what time though  

Eh, I'll just YT all the MVs in the list.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in love with _Muzik_


----------



## Adachi (Sep 4, 2009)

Wtf                           ?


----------



## MOTO (Sep 4, 2009)

Apparently the pic was photoshopped. Antis need to get a life...


----------



## Hope (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone seen Jae and Chun's matching "Always keep the faith" tattoos? They look nice and everything but I laughed.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2009)

That's pretty homosexual.

AND LINKS TO NUDES NOW

FAKE OR NOT I MUST HAVE THEM :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipou7F_gQtc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Ffx_amber_fancam_footage_at_showcase%2F&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 4, 2009)

! Sassy; Good point. XD;



Adachi said:


> Wtf                           ?



lol fake. It could be ANY girl, I bet AKP is just trying to stir up trouble AGAIN.

UEE makes the same face in every single picture, doesn't she? lol



Hope said:


> Anyone seen Jae and Chun's matching "Always keep the faith" tattoos? They look nice and everything but I laughed.



Hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2009)

A lot of people seem to be saying that Amber's image is marketing.

But that girl is so flawlessly androgynous that I'm pretty sure it's all natural. 

btw, I can't stop calling Krystal Jessica for the life of me.  Their voices are IDENTICAL.  honestly, if one were to get sick on the day of recording, just have the other step in haha

and poor After School with some sick antis


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh speaking of After School, does anyone like them? Tbh, they don't sing THAT well but I like their dancing. |D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

After School are abit meh, not bad but not to my liking. They've kinda seemed to have disappeared. But who ever did that PS is a bastard, poor girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSzEU1CXO_c[/YOUTUBE]

posting before it's removed

oh god that arm thing, i hates it  his arms are as un-muscley as they are





btw, i had a geek moment from the first picture

calculus

use the definition f'(a) = f(amber) to find the derivative of given function

f(x) = Krystalx + Lunax + Sullix + Victoriax

f(x) = Krystal(Amber) + Luna(Amber) + Sulli(Amber) + Victoria(Amber)

So if you break it down it's pretty much

Krystal x Amber
Luna x Amber
Sulli x Amber
Victoria x Amber

that didn't make a good amount of mathematical sense, but it damn well works for me


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

> Victoria x Amber



I like where your going with this:ho

1992 is too young tho


----------



## Hope (Sep 4, 2009)

I cannot unsee Donghae in Amber, seriously. That's all I think about when I see her.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 4, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSzEU1CXO_c[/YOUTUBE]


Man I love GD and all, but so much "copying" in one act is getting on my nerves.

I mean, if I showed this to my friends that know nothing about Korean music, they would be like wtf this guy is copying flo-rida AND Jabberwokeez.

It makes it hard for me to bring my friends into this genre.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 4, 2009)

Jaebum calls Koreans gay.. IN 2005 WHEN HE WAS A TRAINEE LOL.

Meh, no big deal. Just a homesick American kid.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2009)

5 years ago he was young so you can say dumb stuff, anyway now he showers with junho (Wild Bunny ep 7) so I assume he's okay with it. Seriously being close friends with guys isn't gay, UK is the same tbh, were retarded about this stuff.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah he was like 17/18 and he didn't know the language or culture, so I'm not gonna hold it against him. Taecyeon and Junsu are my favorites anyway. ~__~


----------



## Adachi (Sep 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSzEU1CXO_c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> posting before it's removed
> 
> ...


You're in what grade again, Cara? How come you guys are learning Calc already?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL Korean netizens made a petition to try and deport Jay.  Some of them also think Nick and Taek should go back too  and producers should stop promoting foreign entertainers   Netizens are fucking retarded sometimes.

Edit: My bad the petition is to halt 2PM activities or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l0ibP5sRks[/YOUTUBE]

That was like, perfect. <33333333


And i'm in 12th, spanner.


----------



## Hope (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I just watched that. They're slowly warming up to me. I love the dance during the chorus though.

The only one I can tell apart from the others is Amber. Can some help me tell them apart? 

Also, how do you pronouce their name, is it just like fx or what? lol I'm stupid.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2009)

I believe it's just Fx lol, but I like to call them F of X or F sub X 
*
For the PV:*

Victoria is in the pink room (Victorian... I dunno how this is linked to pink sometimes.)
Sulli is in the stuffed animal room (somehow I always think Monsters Inc Sully. XD)
Luna is in the moon room (AHA!)
Amber is in the fire room (AHA!)
Krystal is in the Crystal room (Aha...hahahahahaha)
*
Performace in black-*

Victoria flips up the middle, with her hair back
Sulli has on the leather pants (poor girl, she was sweating insanely)
Luna has the pants and shirt with an open neck
Amber is the ripped jeans
Krystal has the skirt
*
Lachata perf-*

Victoria is the one old enough to actually show stomach! oh gawsh (her shirt is red, if that helps more)

Sulli still has on leather pants. ;_;  She's pretty much the one who makes you think Maknae, but she really isn't, and her boots are white and tall.

Luna is center of the dance, and I'm thinking she's the shortest, also her shirt is green I also think she's lead singer with minisica @_@

Amber is that one who is sexy as hell rapping.  oh gawd.  I might die before i finish this

Krystal is the one who sounds like Jessica, but looks like the lovechild of all of SNSD. shes the only one with a skirt and has some very cute cheek bones x3


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 5, 2009)

Hope said:


> The only one I can tell apart from the others is Amber. Can some help me tell them apart?



And i thought i was the only one.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

It's a massive cultural divide.

The fact is, the Korean culture is incredibly different from western culture.

Without proper exposure/experience and knowledge of it, Korean culture is pure faggotry 

Seriously, I'm influenced by the Korean style, but I have to balance it out to make sure I'm not overdoing it too much. I'm already pushing the boundaries lol --what may be seen as normal fashion in Korea makes u look gay here. 

brb fucking a girl in front of my friends to confirm to them my sexuality


----------



## Hope (Sep 5, 2009)

I can kind of tell them apart now, thanks. I'm getting Krystal and Luna mixed up a bit though.

lol random information and completely off topic, but I just found out I share my birthday with Victoria and Chunderella.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> It's a massive cultural divide.
> 
> The fact is, the Korean culture is incredibly different from western culture.
> 
> ...



This.

I've started wearing different clothes lately aswell, influenced by Korean fashion and I get some annoying comments aswell. The way I see it tho is that those guys want to wear these type of clothes but just don't have it in them. Pussies

Honestly I don't care what they think about it anymore, before I wanted to make them understand the music, the culture, the style but now I don't care. Btw I plan on doing the Yoochun mushroom hairstyle, its gonna be crazy



> My bad the petition is to halt 2PM activities or something.



So the Antis surface, Hottest will kill these guys

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn2nvTJPNbY&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Fbrown_eyed_girls_show_talents_again_again_on_kim_jeong_euns_chocolate%2F&feature=player_embedded#t=360[/YOUTUBE]

BEG doind Again and Again/I want U/How Come. Miryo's rapping skills are better than I realised.

by cutiebear142
What do you think the last message meant? Is he talking about jessica from Snsd?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2009)

Miryo is a badass, mang.  I fucking love her and I want to hear a solo song from her on a BEG album <3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-5-sixAgcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

^ oooooooooooooooooh shit she's good.

I wana see her battle CL or Tasha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2009)

I've only ever heard one song from Tasha. 

Black Happiness, got any other videos of her?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

She's JK's wife apparently.

Half black half Korean she's_* THE*_ first lady of Korean hiphop.

Her flow is fucking serious.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 5, 2009)

Who's JK? 

But anyway, I really love 'Black Happiness', she's one of the best female rappers I've ever heard.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

She's _the_ best.

Tiger JK.

Drunken Tiger.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL OH. /facepalm. I should've known that.

And for all the lurkers/posters who don't know who she is, well here ya go~


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol

I think Miryo is probably the only one on her level

the problem is comparing because you don't have much from either of them xD

mostly because i've been too lazy to download the BEG album along with everything else


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

Like I said, she is _the_ female rapper.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> this
> What do you think the last message meant? Is he talking about jessica from Snsd?


I don't believe so, because I remember Jaeboem (how do you spell his name) mentioned in Idol Army (SNSD episode) that he has friend also named Jessica.

I like this article. Never knew Amber is Chinese and Hyoyeon lived in China.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2009)

Sooyoung studied in Japan or something too, right? /can't remember.

And Jessica is supposed to be his old girlfriend or something. Also, "Jessica is at my place"? I ALWAYS KNEW HE WASN'T A VIRGIN.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy crap, BEG's performance on Chocolate is HOT (especially the Drunken Tiger song with Narsha and Miryo)


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Man I love GD and all, but so much "copying" in one act is getting on my nerves.
> 
> I mean, if I showed this to my friends that know nothing about Korean music, they would be like wtf this guy is copying flo-rida AND Jabberwokeez.
> 
> It makes it hard for me to bring my friends into this genre.



I've never listened to flo-rida or even heard of Jabberwokeez, but I've read that he's "copied" artists a few times now. Surely it can't be that bad? So many people are performing in this sort of genre that similarities are bound to happen.

As for his new album, I love it. I've had it playing over and over since I got it and I keep humming the damn tunes when I've not got it on.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm, I read on soompi that MKMF and SM have a feud? And that SME artists are banned from getting any awards from MKMF? Wtf?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Holy crap, BEG's performance on Chocolate is HOT (especially the Drunken Tiger song with Narsha and Miryo)


Links? The JK element is relevent to my interests.



NaraShikamaru said:


> I've never listened to flo-rida or even heard of Jabberwokeez, but I've read that he's "copied" artists a few times now. Surely it can't be that bad? So many people are performing in this sort of genre that similarities are bound to happen.


Nah, this is like a blatant rip off.

Similarities are bound to happen yes, but the fact that it's been released straight after flo-rida's tune is pretty obvious 



> As for his new album, I love it. I've had it playing over and over since I got it and I keep humming the damn tunes when I've not got it on.


Same.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

> Links? The JK element is relevent to my interests.



You just ignored my vid then?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn2nvTJPNbY&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.narutofan.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D336074%26page%3D72&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> I read on soompi that MKMF and SM have a feud? And that SME artists are banned from getting any awards from MKMF? Wtf?



SM likes to throw its weight around and threaten alot so its probably payback.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw that vid.

Oh shit there was a JK song? I didn't even notice -- too busy looking at the girls :ho


edit: hahah their version is better imo 

Link me to more Miryo vids plox 

CL too if you can 

I'm so addicted to female Korean rappers


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

CBC#83 You are smalltime

Fucking ridiculous, Traitors? Bullshit, the Anti's seem bent on destroying 2PM.  Honestly korean netizens need to seriously grow up.

Yeah Miryo kicked some ass, theres also Ga In dancing to rainism in the show.

Seriously BEG have some hot back up dancers

CBC#83 You are smalltime

like wth?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2009)

more Miryo while i hunt:


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nah, this is like a blatant rip off.
> 
> Similarities are bound to happen yes, but the fact that it's been released straight after flo-rida's tune is pretty obvious




Mind telling me the name of the flo-rida track? Just wanting to listen to it myself. Sad to hear that it's as bad as you say it is though. 

I just read up on the 2PM thing that's going on right now. It's a shame that one silly individuals comments a few years ago are causing an uproar now and no doubt a negative effect inside the group. They seem to have fanned the flames by taking down the post in support of Jaebeom.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT3ibECHChc[/YOUTUBE]

Has Tasha, Miryo & CL


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> BlackSmoke
> 
> like wth?


He was doing it rong.



NudeShroom said:


> more Miryo while i hunt:


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

Who the fuck is Jessica Ho.

She looks hawwwwwwwwwwwwt.

She can't rap for shit but she looks hawt.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

She's part of some group called Uptown.


----------



## Hope (Sep 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Kabuto is greatly misunderstood
> 
> Kabuto is greatly misunderstood
> 
> like wth?



I feel so sorry for Jay. I mean, he was a teenager at the time and he didn't know the language or anything. It was wrong what he did, but this was like, 4 years ago, Korea get over it. He apologised, and obviously he's leartn his lesson, that's that.

Why the fuck are they getting the rest of 2PM involved? Woo was only supporting Jay, gah this is fucked up, it's gone too far. :/

That poor man, omg rip. Now that's what you call taking shit too far.



Adachi said:


> Hmm, I read on soompi that MKMF and SM have a feud? And that SME artists are banned from getting any awards from MKMF? Wtf?



Omfg no  this is Super Junior's year they should win everything

Does this have anything to do with the whole Mnet/SM thing where SM artists are banned from performing there? 

SM sure seems to be in a lot of shit recently. :/


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2009)

Click at your own risk FT Island fans (lol if the fans see the girl on the street theres gonna be blood)

I don't think Chee is going to like this...

Poor Chansung and Woo Young, the fucking netizens are attacking them now.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope said:


> Omfg no  this is Super Junior's year they should win everything
> 
> Does this have anything to do with the whole Mnet/SM thing where SM artists are banned from performing there?
> 
> SM sure seems to be in a lot of shit recently. :/



Lol I was hoping you guys can tell me more about it? So what's the "whole Mnet/SM thing"?

On the other hand, just read about the Philippines man; WHAT. THE. FUCK.? If that's what it means to be a WG fan, then I never want to fucking becoming one then.

2PM issue: Koreans, just give them a break

Haha, MC Yoo


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

omg I can't get over that Miryo freestyle vid 

I'm so in love with nerdy girls


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> ch.6
> 
> Fucking ridiculous, Traitors? Bullshit, the Anti's seem bent on destroying 2PM.  Honestly korean netizens need to seriously grow up.
> 
> ...



WTF I just feel so bad for 2PM right now. I wanna give them all hugs. :/



Sasori said:


> Who the fuck is Jessica Ho.
> 
> She looks hawwwwwwwwwwwwt.
> 
> She can't rap for shit but she looks hawt.



Meh, all I know is that she said that BoA was terrible or something and her English was bad and netizens were all over her ass lol.



Ennoea said:


> Click at your own risk FT Island fans (lol if the fans see the girl on the street theres gonna be blood)
> 
> ch.6
> 
> Poor Chansung and Woo Young, the fucking netizens are attacking them now.



THAT BITCH IS MINE.

What did Chansung do? wtf I thought he was just starting to gain fans now too. :/


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh God, there's even people who want Jay to commit suicide WTF KOREA GET WITH THE 21ST CENTURY EVERYONE SAYS SHIT ABOUT THEIR COUNTRY. :/


----------



## Adachi (Sep 6, 2009)

FUCKING GIRL GROUPS


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sick of them already.

But not of their bodies


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2009)

JiEun is an amazing singer, though.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 7, 2009)

Heh, apparently JiEun is not in YG anymore, that new group is debuting from Lion Media.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2009)

Adachi said:


> FUCKING GIRL GROUPS



f(x) will be he only survivor in this influx, I'm sure. 

They have Luna.  HOLY FUCKIN AMAZING, MANG


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

​


----------



## Hope (Sep 7, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Click at your own risk FT Island fans (lol if the fans see the girl on the street theres gonna be blood)
> 
> Link removed



brb dying. 



Adachi said:


> Lol I was hoping you guys can tell me more about it? So what's the "whole Mnet/SM thing"?



I don't actually know the details, all I know is that SM have always been a bit iffy with Mnet and most SM artists don't perform on Mnet countdown or anything, so this is kind of making me worried for this years MKMF awards or the Golden Disk.

Suju's Kibum been cast in a movie I hope all those acting classes will pay off, basically leaving SJ like that


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

Antis actually made a petition for Jay to commit suicide WTF.

In lighter news, a new boy band is coming out.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone here heard of Miss S?

I love listening to them recently pek


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Antis actually made a petition for Jay to commit suicide WTF.




How would that even fucking work 

"oh snap they got the 100,000 signatures needed. I guess I have to commit suicide now "


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Heh, apparently JiEun is not in YG anymore, that new group is debuting from Lion Media.



Maybe it's a sisters company of YG? I know that Hyuna was moved from JYP to Cube but they're sister companies.



Sasori said:


> How would that even fucking work
> 
> "oh snap they got the 100,000 signatures needed. I guess I have to commit suicide now "



Yeah but words can kill, you know. Especially since there was another anti-Jay petition that got 40,000 signatures. 8|


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Can I inject a little hip-hop back into this thread?

(Drunken Tiger's semi-recent track off his 8th album, "Monster". From the "Hood Side")
tournament discussion thread

(His other music video "축하해" (Congratulations) from the "Good Side")
tournament discussion thread
Dedicated to his son

I've been reading through the pages, and I love kpop, but theres way too much for a Korean hip-hop thread -_-. Lol. So I thought I'd add a little more hip-hop.

This is also a sick song; the English version of "Monster" featuring Rakaa Iriscience from Dilated Peoples, Roscoe Umali, T (or Tasha), and Rakim.

tournament discussion thread

Basically, Drunken Tiger's 8th album is dope.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

^ We fangirls took over this thread. 
Besides, there's no other place to talk about kpop bands and it's not the others can't talk about k-hip hop. t___t;


----------



## MOTO (Sep 7, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Lol I was hoping you guys can tell me more about it? So what's the "whole Mnet/SM thing"?


I'm not entirely sure but from what I've heard is that Mnet wanted to publish albums for SM but SM told them no and said that they could do it themselves. Then I guess that upset Mnet so they banned SM artists from all their shows.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 7, 2009)

@ kimidoll

Lol. I mean it's ok because I love kpop, too. However, for a Korean Hip-hop thread, I was kind of expecting more hip-hop, but after the thread started, it quickly turned to kpop, lol. Anyway it's ok I guess. As long as it's free of those homicidal fans, crazy netizens, and anti-fans.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

Elite said:


> I'm not entirely sure but from what I've heard is that Mnet wanted to publish albums for SM but SM told them no and said that they could do it themselves. Then I guess that upset Mnet so they banned SM artists from all their shows.



Well it's a good thing that they're never going end up on Mnet's 'Scandal' then - SM groups have the craziest fangirls lol.



ten sa zangetsu said:


> @ kimidoll
> 
> Lol. I mean it's ok because I love kpop, too. However, for a Korean Hip-hop thread, I was kind of expecting more hip-hop, but after the thread started, it quickly turned to kpop, lol. Anyway it's ok I guess. As long as it's free of those homicidal fans, crazy netizens, and anti-fans.



Lolz yeah. ):


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

The thread is more of Korean music thread but talk about all the hiphop you want, we like to listen too.

@Sasori, Im glad you like my sig, I've got plenty more


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6rr-_DxJDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> @ kimidoll
> 
> Lol. I mean it's ok because I love kpop, too. However, for a Korean Hip-hop thread, I was kind of expecting more hip-hop, but after the thread started, it quickly turned to kpop, lol. Anyway it's ok I guess. As long as it's free of those homicidal fans, crazy netizens, and anti-fans.



None of us have attempted to kill a DBSK member, or any others

Very few of us are Korean (Or some Asian, for that matter) to actually have a Korean ID to become netizens on some sites. Other than that reason, I don't think any of us are crazy. 

I'm only anti-anti-fans. 

No group deserves being told they shouldn't exist, regardless of how bad/unappealing they are.

But yay, more to the k-stuff family.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> Can I inject a little hip-hop back into this thread?
> 
> (Drunken Tiger's semi-recent track off his 8th album, "Monster". From the "Hood Side")
> Paa Pee Poo Pae Po
> ...


Yup pretty much. We've already discussed JK's album in this thread already 

And basically what Kimmi said:



kimidoll said:


> ^ We fangirls took over this thread.
> Besides, there's no other place to talk about kpop bands and it's not the others can't talk about k-hip hop. t___t;





ten sa zangetsu said:


> @ kimidoll
> 
> Lol. I mean it's ok because I love kpop, too. However, for a Korean Hip-hop thread, I was kind of expecting more hip-hop, but after the thread started, it quickly turned to kpop, lol. Anyway it's ok I guess. As long as it's free of those homicidal fans, crazy netizens, and anti-fans.


Dude, you can talk about hiphop all you want here. It's just that there are very few Korean hiphop fans in ratio to kpop fans, which is why it seems like there isn't much hiphop discussion. 

There simply isn't enough ppl to discuss with, so stick around and hopefully we can regain this thread 


I mean if you go back many many pages I was having a massive hiphop discussion with Ennoea. It was just us 2 representing for hiphop 

So yea stick around, this place needs ppl like you lol


----------



## Kanae (Sep 7, 2009)

Holy crap, I can't believe I hadn't dropped by here already!  I should've figured there had to be a thread to discuss K-music, since NF has so many people and all.

Is there a current topic/group/k-idol being discussed?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2009)

> Basically, Drunken Tiger's 8th album is dope.



Yep yep.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz-1fBSVLsc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I love this song too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du2uOO49JA8[/YOUTUBE]
The rapping aint the best but the song is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2009)

Kanae said:


> Holy crap, I can't believe I hadn't dropped by here already!  I should've figured there had to be a thread to discuss K-music, since NF has so many people and all.
> 
> Is there a current topic/group/k-idol being discussed?



It's pretty much bring up anything you feel like


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, thanks for the warm welcomes. I feel comfortable knowing I can talk about kpop, and at the same time turn around and have a convo about hip-hop. Anyway, if any of you can read Korean, you can go to hiphopplaya.com and they actually have all the news about Korean rappers, mainstream and underground. Or if it's about kpop, then I tend to visit [Blocked Domain] almost daily, but I may be giving info that is already well known. Btw how do you embed youtube videos?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2009)

[noparse]


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks NudeShroom.
I prefer the Korean version of "Map the Soul", but both are great.

Anyway, this was one of my favorite tracks from Dynamic Duo's 4th album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60sSyEN3ioE[/YOUTUBE]

It's called 아버지(Father), and I actually almost cried listening to it. 
Ra.D's vocals are incredibly smooth.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

Kanae said:


> Holy crap, I can't believe I hadn't dropped by here already!  I should've figured there had to be a thread to discuss K-music, since NF has so many people and all.
> 
> Is there a current topic/group/k-idol being discussed?



~*IN CURRENT K-MUSIC NEWS TODAY*~

- 2PM's Korean-American leader Park Jaebum calls Korea gay.. ON HIS MYSPACE FROM FOUR YEARS AGO. Netizens won't let him forget it and are taking their hate on the other members as well.
- DBSK's lawsuit which is tl;dr.
- Too many fucking girl groups.
- We love female rappers like Tasha and Miryo. 
- Other stuff.

But yeah like NudeShroom said, you can talk about anything just bring it up lol.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Yep yep.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz-1fBSVLsc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I love this song too:
> ...


My fav tune on JK's new album is Die Legend 2.

I've already posted it earlier though.

What's the 2nd vid from?



ten sa zangetsu said:


> Lol, thanks for the warm welcomes. I feel comfortable knowing I can talk about kpop, and at the same time turn around and have a convo about hip-hop. Anyway, if any of you can read Korean, you can go to hiphopplaya.com and they actually have all the news about Korean rappers, mainstream and underground. Or if it's about kpop, then I tend to visit [Blocked Domain] almost daily, but I may be giving info that is already well known. Btw how do you embed youtube videos?


I can't read Korean at all, so hopefully you can help me out with hiphopplaya.com

I already knew about the site, but without knowing the language I found it kind of difficult to navigate.

You can be our official emissary bringing back new info from hiphopplaya lol



ten sa zangetsu said:


> Thanks NudeShroom.
> I prefer the Korean version of "Map the Soul", but both are great.
> 
> Anyway, this was one of my favorite tracks from Dynamic Duo's 4th album.
> ...


Another DD fan 

Their 4th album was amazing, but although a big fan of theirs, I'm not sure I agree with their path towards "americanized" hiphop. But for some reason that's the path they are choosing, especially as they mention "america culture" several times in their album.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhiIlFCA6O8[/YOUTUBE]This is probably my favourite track of theirs from the album. 

Seriously Gaeko's flow omggggggg..

No matter how much I complain about the americanization of Korean hiphop, I cannot deny how much it appeals to me. It's a tried and tested formula, but then again that's not the point. If I wanted to listen to American hiphop, I wouldn't be in the Korean scene...

Although their new singles gives me hope because it's reminicient of their typical "Korean" style hiphop. So hopefully Last Days was just to experiment with "American" styles, and that they will return to their original style.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2009)

HOLY FUCK, JAEBUM'S LEAVING 2PM

On the other hand, hello and welcome to the thread, new-comers. Talk about K-hiphop all you want here, we enjoy the discussions too.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2009)

JAEBUM QUITS 2PM. KIMIDOLL IS CRYING IRL.


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, guys <3


kimidoll said:


> - 2PM's Korean-American leader Park Jaebum calls Korea gay.. ON HIS MYSPACE FROM FOUR YEARS AGO. Netizens won't let him forget it and are taking their hate on the other members as well.


This has been annoying me greatly  Every new article that comes out it's more ridiculous than the previous one. What the fuck, a suicide petition? Who in their right mind would do something like that?

Come on, sure thing the guy was a douche, I don't think there's anyway to deny it nor any reason to. But the reasons why he said what he said aren't surprising at all, I bet that there are many more people who felt like that when they just got to Korea, they just didn't become famous. 

That said though, I'm surprised that someone in the company or Jay himself didn't go through his myspace before, just to check; stuff like this always end up being digged up and brought forward sooner rather than later. 

I'm pretty damn glad that the recording of the new CD isn't being stopped, though. I had been looking forward to their comeback, so this had serious bad timing.

Kind of like the DBSK lawsuit. I was so excited about the SM concert. But oh well, I seriously hope that everything turns out well for those guys, the contract is just _insane_. 



> - Too many fucking girl groups.


Agreed, isn't there yet another new one debuting soon, too?

I'm actually enjoying f(x) more than I thought I would. I was kind of dissapointed by  LachaTa, it's a good song, but I thought that it was kind of weak for a debut song; I thought that they should've used something that left more of an impression.

But since I watched their performance, the song has been stuck on my head  so I guess I understimated its catchy nature.
*
EDIT;*

*WHAT THE FUCKING HELL?
*
Holy shit I can't believe this has been blown so out of proportion! I can't even _see_ the rest of the guys performing without Jaebum!

I just... what is this I don't even

I'm holding out for an official statement from JYP. I just... won't fully believe it otherwise.​


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2009)

Well *supposedly* JYP confirmed it here

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MOTO (Sep 8, 2009)

The korean netizens win again.  I wonder is this good enough for the netizens, I mean they wanted him to commit suicide after all


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Well *supposedly* JYP confirmed it here
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I... my reaction exactly. I'm even more shaken than I ever thought I'd be. 

@*Elite:* This is fucking unbelievable. They always put everyone through so much shit, of every kind. Whining over the cover of an album, not even letting their idols get girlfriends because they're batshit insane, always jumping the gun at everything and critizing everything on their wake, and if there are no reasons to, they will find them. Oh, sure as hell they'll find them.

I wish someone would stand up, and tell them to STFU just for once. Just fuck, if they keep getting what they want, they won't ever stop.

What's next? Will they make a petition requesting JYP to quit producing people because he said ramen instead of the korean word for it? They're unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2009)

I know this sounds stupid, but I was crying for Jay a bit back. :/
Fuck, he shouldn't let those netizens win, that pisses me off so much.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy shizz. That's very shocking. I can only hope that something happens that gets him to be 2PM again. -___-.

On another note, 



> Their 4th album was amazing, but although a big fan of theirs, I'm not sure I agree with their path towards "americanized" hiphop. But for some reason that's the path they are choosing, especially as they mention "america culture" several times in their album.



They weren't actually trying to mention "America culture", but were repping "Amoeba Culture", which is their record label. They have Supreme Team and 0CD signed on to their label. So hopefully, this kind of clears it up for you, because for me, the album did not sound "Americanized" at all, except for "길을막지마" (Don't Block My Way).

Btw, I actually suck at Korean, so I can't help you there, lol. I can always ask my friends though.


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

@*kimidoll: *It's not stupid, there are many people who reacted the same way. I'm honestly still shaken by all this. Like, I'm shock. I actually thought that this could happen after the whole Suicide Petition thing, but then JYP said that they were supporting him or whatever it was and I thought things would get better eventually.... ;_;

I'm not angry at him right now, I don't know how I'd react if I were on his shoes. Of course the best thing would be for him to stay where he is and just get through this. Those netizens don't deserve all the attention that their whines get. But at the same time, I can see where he's coming from.

Look at how the antis reacted as soon as Wooyoung and Chansung showed an ounce of support for him. I believe that more than himself, he was thinking about the members when he did this :/

I'm still hoping for JYP or the guys to convince him to get his ass back though. I'm hopeful.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2009)

Supposedly fans are gathering at the airport here tonight cuz that's when he's supposed to be leaving.  I wonder if I should go to......


----------



## MOTO (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanae said:


> I... my reaction exactly. I'm even more shaken than I ever thought I'd be.
> 
> @*Elite:* This is fucking unbelievable. They always put everyone through so much shit, of every kind. Whining over the cover of an album, not even letting their idols get girlfriends because they're batshit insane, always jumping the gun at everything and critizing everything on their wake, and if there are no reasons to, they will find them. Oh, sure as hell they'll find them.
> 
> ...


Korean netizens should get a life. I agree, someone should make the netizens realize that they're imperfect human beings also. I just love how the netizens criticize everything a idol does, disregarding their own mistakes and imperfections. We all know these netizens are so perfect and have done no wrong in their lives. They need to realize these idols are _people_ too, just like them.


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

@*koguryo:* If you want to go, I believe you should. But is it confirmed anywhere that he's going to be there for sure, or is it just a rumor?

@*Elite:* I feel really bad for the _sane_ fans. Their good deeds are always shadowed because of the scandals that the insane ones create :/


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 8, 2009)

This situation has gotten out of hand. Seriously. --''
"Jay is leaving korea 6:30 KST. Hottest president just called on everybody to stop him at the airport." 
credits: twooneday@TW
And some people are saying that JYPE forced him to resign from 2PM. Which is even worst. Your suppose to support your own group not make them feel isolate. --'


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

Apparently netizens are taking back their comments, too.

"...Leaving is a bit much"

... 

As for JYP forcing him to resign from 2PM, I honestly can't see that happening. He just doesn't strike me as that type of person, plus he also put himself on the eye of the storm when he said that they weren't kicking Jay out, and that while activities would stop for now, they'd continue recording the CD and what not.

If he wanted to clean his hands, he'd have done so from the mere beginning, instead of giving the Antis more bs to talk about.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2009)

It pains me to say that just a week ago people were so excited about rumours of 2PM world tour, and merely three days ago it was their 1 year anniversary. 

Now three days later, this shit happens.

@Kanae: are you Korean?


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 8, 2009)

Ooh. new rumors: "New rumors say that 2PM was given two options: for Jay to be demoted from his leadership or to leave completely but he was forced to resign"


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

@*Adachi:* No, why? If it's for the quote I just posted, it's all over soompi.

And yes, it's really sad :/ It's just... bad timing at its finest. I'm still having a hard time believing it.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 8, 2009)

"Netizens regrets what happened with jay with but its just TOO LATE" 

Netizens just think that this is all fun and games huh? --''


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2009)

The fan in me wants to head to the airport and try to talk to him as one Korean-American to another Korean-American except I'm not famous, we're both just foreign dudes living in Korea.  The regular person in me knows I shouldn't try to change a decision he's already made.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanae said:


> Apparently netizens are taking back their comments, too.
> 
> "...Leaving is a bit much"
> 
> ...


Buuuuttt, they wanted him to commit suicide. Now they think him quitting is too much? These netizens are ridiculous.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like the netizen won


----------



## Dango (Sep 8, 2009)

This is really cruel. 

Suicide petition for comments made years ago? :< that's not the way the world should work. I mean, its one thing to feel disappointed that your idol made derogatory remarks about your country, but another to go as far as to petition for that idol to commit suicide. He's human too :<

This is really sad..


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Aside from all this 2PM sadness, I finally listened to f of x's _Lachata_, and I have to admit I like it.  Everyone's pretty except Sulli and Amber (OH SNAP)


*Spoiler*: _Also_ 





HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG




Oh, and Cara, I want new avas.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 8, 2009)

Continuing with the Jaebeom situation:
"Its reported that there are 100 fans at the airport and growing"
'#Jaebum' & 'Jaebum' were on trending topics on Twitter.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Elite said:


> The korean netizens win again.  I wonder is this good enough for the netizens, I mean they wanted him to commit suicide after all


He has to leave the group before he can commit suicide.

Under: Article 14.4 Clause 8; his contract dictates that he cannot commit suicide


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> They weren't actually trying to mention "America culture", but were repping "Amoeba Culture", which is their record label. They have Supreme Team and 0CD signed on to their label. So hopefully, this kind of clears it up for you, because for me, the album did not sound "Americanized" at all, except for "길을막지마" (Don't Block My Way).
> 
> Btw, I actually suck at Korean, so I can't help you there, lol. I can always ask my friends though.


Nah I already knew about their record label. I thought it was "Amoeba Culture" too, but tbh with so much talk about sex and money it became clear that the theme of the album was "American culture".

And wtf, majority of the tracks were American style lol. One of their tracks even sound like a T-pain track because of the auto-tuning used 

Even if you deny this, you cannot deny that this album was different in sound/style to their previous albums.

I don't know how well you know hiphop but I'm assuming you can tell, even if it's just a subtle change --it makes a big change.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Also_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is she 

Man one thing I realised about Koreans is that they show and focus on their legs due to having no tits or ass 

But DAM does it fucking work


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay, I lol'd

@Sasori: that's Yuri 

To keep you guys updated with the Jaebeom issue:

1.) Jay wrote in his page that he is leaving
2.) JYP confirm
3.) People went nuts
4.) Reports circulated that JYP forced Jay to leave
5.) Hottest president told fans to stop him at the airport to america
6.) Anti-fans and netizens have apologized, saying that they never met for this to go this far. Some say that they now respect him
7.) The netizen who release the original screencaps of jay's myspace have release jay's good comments (the netizen purposely kept, but now released because of guilt). In those good comments, he praised korea and said he was proud to be korean
8.) Fans of 2pm are doing this twitter trending thing
9.) Apparently, according to wikipedia (so don't believe it that much), junho will be the next leader (even though he is the second youngest). Also, fans have been writing other false reports on the wiki page: some memorable ones are that junho has a bigger penis, and that Amber from f(x) will be their mascot because of a large male genital 
10.) 300+ fans arrived at the airport, but just standing there not stopping them
11.) Jaebeom has walked through the gates already, and all 7 boys are crying
12.) Wooyoung fainted due to stress and is heading to hospital


I believe he's leaving right fucking now.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @Sasori: that's Yuri


Her name will be easy to remember 



> Junho has a bigger penis, and a tighter asshole.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2009)

OH MY FUCKING GOD ALL THIS SHIT HAPPENED WHEN I WAS ASLEEP. JAEBUM HAS ALREADY LEFT WTF!!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

hahah all the fangirls in my facebook are crying


----------



## Buster (Sep 8, 2009)

2PM won't be the same anymore without Jaebeom pff.


----------



## Hope (Sep 8, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL.

I'VE JUST COME HOME FROM A GREAT DAY AT COLLEGE AND THIS IS WHAT I GET?

JAY HAS LEFT 2PM AND KIM HYUN JOONG FROM SS501 HAS SWINE FLU.

WTF. I am officially dreading September 11th for DBSK's trail at the rate this week is going. :/

OMFG I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS SHIT. I WAS LISTENING TO AGAIN AND AGAIN WHEN I FOUND OUT, OH MY GOD. 

I just cried wtf


----------



## Buster (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel kinda sad..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HG20nYhxB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 8, 2009)

^ wtf there was no explosions?

I was expecting some sort of bomb.


----------



## Hope (Sep 8, 2009)

That video just made me cry, omfg


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> 12.) Wooyoung fainted due to stress and is heading to hospital


Wait, wut?  Damn, I hadn't heard anything about that.

I don't even want to imagine how the boys must be feeling right now


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a terrible week for boy bands. :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2009)

All because of the internet.

I can't believe while I slept and was at school I lost one of my favorite boy bands. >_<

Kakashi singing!! <3

(don't bother trying the youtube link in his myspace, it's been removed by user)


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2009)

Supposedly Junho is the new leader, but idk.

Also, lol @ those screenshots posted a little while ago.


----------



## Hope (Sep 8, 2009)

idek what to think anymore. I'm still upset about Jay.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> @ kimidoll
> 
> Lol. I mean it's ok because I love kpop, too. However, for a Korean Hip-hop thread, I was kind of expecting more hip-hop, but after the thread started, it quickly turned to kpop, lol. Anyway it's ok I guess. As long as it's free of those homicidal fans, crazy netizens, and anti-fans.



Don't worry I get ignored in here when I mention anything about girl bands


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2009)

So great now Wild Bunny is being put on hold aswell, fuck you netizens, thanks for fucking up a great show and band becuase your all a bunch of assholes. If anything the treatment of Jaebum is a disgrace to Korea because it shows how immature and small minded you are.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 8, 2009)

Kanae said:


> Wait, wut?  Damn, I hadn't heard anything about that.
> 
> I don't even want to imagine how the boys must be feeling right now


Apparently antis made that shit up, so he's fine.

Somehow, I'm still believing on his return. Positive thinking.

@Jeff: WHAT CHUUU MEAN WE IGNORE GIRL GROUPS?


----------



## Kanae (Sep 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Apparently antis made that shit up, so he's fine.
> 
> Somehow, I'm still believing on his return. Positive thinking.


 antis make so much shit up. The whole thing about the girl who posted the comments being a SHINee fan was bullshit, too. Though truth be told, the harm was done already, so I'm feeling very "meh" about her apology.

And I agree, I think that he needs this time away from the crazyness. Being home will allow him to think more clearly and sort out his feelings. I'm happy about the support his friend showed for him, too; I loved the letter his posted. Jay's loved ones still have his back, and that's what matters.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2009)

He was such an awesome MC aswell:/

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbtrRkBWJ00&feature=PlayList&p=219AB05BA87A7DA6&index=8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2009)

One small little ray of light today... Soshisubs released Intimate Note.

That and I learned DBSK.  It was easy, considering they look different. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2009)

> That and I learned DBSK.



My brothers currently become obsessed with DBSK because he thinks he looks like Jaejoong, its sad he knows all their names and spends all day watching the mv for My little princess>_>


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 8, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> One small little ray of light today... Soshisubs released Intimate Note.
> 
> That and I learned DBSK.  It was easy, considering they look different. >_>



inorite? It took me two days to figure out who was who in DBSK and Big Bang 'cause they look different lol. It took me about a week to learn SHINee, FT Island, One Day/2AM + 2PM, and SS501 and about a month for Super Junior. 

Well, I spent most of the time trying to learn their names lol.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nah I already knew about their record label. I thought it was "Amoeba Culture" too, but tbh with so much talk about sex and money it became clear that the theme of the album was "American culture".
> 
> And wtf, majority of the tracks were American style lol. One of their tracks even sound like a T-pain track because of the auto-tuning used
> 
> ...



Sorry to deviate from 2PM, but, anyway I guess it's a matter of.. perspective? Because the American style is a little more prominent in the 4th album, but I felt there were only about 4,5 songs that really showcased it. The rest of the tracks, were pretty much just DD. There were definitely songs that I listened and just thought, Dynamic Duo, regardless of "sex and money". At least it's not the mindless type of rap that is so popular in the U.S. And as for the autotune thing, I guess they were experimenting? I don't know. I can see how it seems from your perspective though. 
PS I loved their Beyond the Wall mini-album.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @Jeff: WHAT CHUUU MEAN WE IGNORE GIRL GROUPS?



I've posted in here a few times mentioning a couple of them, and no one ever replies


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 9, 2009)

^
ILOVEF(X). well, maybe.
ithinkamberishotdespitethefactthatsheisagirl. andunfortunatelysodoalotofgirls.

/palmface

SONYUHSHIDAE. OMO. i saw fany on soshified. :3

---

oh man, i'm excited for epik high's 6th album. <3

^^
i learnt dbsk's name in a day. And big bang's in a day. snsd.. it's still shacky. super junior ~2days ss501.. shacky. 2pm is shacky too. it's because i read news mostly only. i didn't bother learning names. but i'm trying.


----------



## Hope (Sep 9, 2009)

To take my mind off all this 2pm stuff, is anyone else excited about SJM's 2nd mini-album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2009)

Honestly, anything Suju is what I want right now. T_T

Give Boy bands something to be happy about


----------



## Kanae (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I've posted in here a few times mentioning a couple of them, and no one ever replies


Try us 

@*Hope:* I am, very much in fact. I'm really looking forward to their MV too, since I tend to like SJM's MVs better than I like the usual Suju ones. U for example, I liked the Chinese version letter; though my YoonA bias begs to differ that


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2009)

DBSK lawsuit meeting in less than two days~

AND YES NEW SUJU ALBUM IS A DO WANT.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2009)

Since Wild Bunny's not airing I started watching 2NE1 tv, I hate to say it but these girls are seriously dull in comparison to 2PM and their antics. Its still fine but kind of just idol life, I guess thats what they were going for.

Also since I found out SG wannabe are quite good so I started watching their MVs, honestly is their one MV that doesn't end with someone dying or getting blown up? So dramatic>_>

And their songs aren't paticularly good either.

rant over/

Jessica's gonna be in the new SJM mv, lol let the fangirls bitching commence


----------



## MOTO (Sep 9, 2009)

E t e r n i t y said:


> ^
> 
> SONYUHSHIDAE. OMO. i saw fany on soshified. :3


Yesterday was the only time I've been online at the same time as Fany but unfortunately I wasn't on Soshified when she came on


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> rant over/
> 
> Jessica's gonna be in the new SJM mv, lol let the fangirls bitching commence



I'm gonna be the fangirl and bitch to why hasn't this been done sooner. >:[


/is in a jessica mode this week (thus me and adachi's avys >_>)


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Since Wild Bunny's not airing I started watching 2NE1 tv, I hate to say it but these girls are seriously dull in comparison to 2PM and their antics. Its still fine but kind of just idol life, I guess thats what they were going for.
> 
> Also since I found out SG wannabe are quite good so I started watching their MVs, honestly is their one MV that doesn't end with someone dying or getting blown up? So dramatic>_>
> 
> ...



Anyone is dull compared to 2PM, 2AM, and Super Junior. Plus most idols have an ~image~ that they have to uphold; while SuJu and One Day are just naturally like that lol.

I'm so excited for SJ-M, Jessica is so pretty~



Elite said:


> Yesterday was the only time I've been online at the same time as Fany but unfortunately I wasn't on Soshified when she came on



LOL your sig.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 9, 2009)

Quite touching and true to the heart

Hey kimi, I got curious and I clicked on that tumblr link in your sig.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 9, 2009)

I love that JYP message. T_T;

LOLOMG I was fangirling that on omonatheydidnt when I saw it.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2009)

For Sasori, zangetsu, and other people that are excited for Epik High's new upcoming album


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 10, 2009)

^
Oh man, that's gonna be one awesome album right there. (:


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

FUCK YEA

Also I thought it was gonna be Pieces part 2?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

So JYP is telling us to accept Jaebum's decision? 

Wtf is that FT island? I get what jaebum meant now

post more of those

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F86jjdeOqOk[/YOUTUBE]
Outsider & MC Sniper Feat. Horan (of Clazziquai) - Heart Disease


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

^ wtf where from???

DO WANT

Trivia: I don't like Outsider.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

oh fuck that video was amazing.

Visually stunning.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah someone tell Outsider fast doesn't equal to good.

Its a digital single thats the first one in "the Hwantastic Project" series which is leading up Lee Seung Hwan's 20th anniversary. They're gonna redo this guys songs and re-release them essentially.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

I duno who that is but I'll read up on that link later.

Gotta go out and fuck some Koreans now brb


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol I don't know either

Found this epic gif:


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude. Did he just move his hair ?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

I think this the first time I've seen a Korean guys hair move


----------



## Buster (Sep 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Found this epic gif:


NICE, someone should edit it and make it blond.. SSJ transformation


----------



## Hope (Sep 10, 2009)

Adachi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



lol forever.



Ennoea said:


> Jessica's gonna be in the new SJM mv, lol let the fangirls bitching commence



I actually like Jessica. I think she's really pretty and has a good voice.



Kanae said:


> @*Hope:* I am, very much in fact. I'm really looking forward to their MV too, since I tend to like SJM's MVs better than I like the usual Suju ones. U for example, I liked the Chinese version letter; though my YoonA bias begs to differ that



Ikr? SJM mvs >>>>> Suju mvs. Eeeek excited



kimidoll said:


> AND YES NEW SUJU ALBUM IS A DO WANT.







NudeShroom said:


> Honestly, anything Suju is what I want right now. T_T
> 
> Give Boy bands something to be happy about



Exactly.

Anyone else like Kara's Mister more than Wanna? They should've promoted Mister from the start. The buttdance makes me laugh.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 10, 2009)

^ Lol yes. I tried doing that dance it was.. pretty fail. >_>;


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSRxapblFII[/YOUTUBE]

*PURE WIN.*

Edit: Yeah, I always liked Mister better, and I'm glad they started promoting it

the buttdance makes Nicole irresistible.  srsly.


----------



## Hope (Sep 10, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Yeah, I always liked Mister better, and I'm glad they started promoting it
> 
> the buttdance makes Nicole irresistible.  srsly.



Omg, that was a good cover of Mirotic.

I'm glad someone else likes Mister, I've had it on constantly for days now.



kimidoll said:


> ^ Lol yes. I tried doing that dance it was.. pretty fail. >_>;



I've also tried it, but failed. We just can't come close to Nicole's buttshaking. 

My fave bit of the dance (apart from the butts ) is when Gyrui's in the middle singing and the other girls are circling around her clapping and jumping. Idek why, I just like that bit.


----------



## Buster (Sep 10, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSRxapblFII[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *PURE WIN.*


Nice nice, altho.. I would like to hear her doing the rap part.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 10, 2009)

! Cara; OMG BEST COVER EVER. Right next to Epik High's lol. I really like her, she's so cute.

! Hope; My favorite part is Nicole shaking her ass.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

lol srsly wtf.

It's like his facial expression controls his hair too.

When he smiles his hair smiles wtf


----------



## Adachi (Sep 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol I don't know either
> 
> Found this epic gif:





Sasori said:


> Dude. Did he just move his hair ?



OH SHI- 



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSRxapblFII[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *PURE WIN.*



She's real good.



Hope said:


> My fave bit of the dance (apart from the butts ) is when Gyrui's in the middle singing and the other girls are circling around her clapping and jumping. Idek why, I just like that bit.



Probably because it reminds you of that dance move from SHINee's _Juliette_? Well at least it does to me.

Oh god I'm talking about SHINee. 

lol


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 10, 2009)

New Boy band to enter the scene

Bomb Bomb Bomb

Behold, my first thread!

anyone feeling this song?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

All new boy/girl groups need to gtfo.

It's getting dry srsly.

There needs to be some fucking variety


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 10, 2009)

I REALLY like B2Y [babyboys to yearning girls - don't ask]. They're all about the ~*DISCO FEVAH*~ and they're a co-ed group as well. && they can actually sing and look pretty too, which is nice these days lol.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm... I guess it makes a change having a mixed sex group


----------



## Hope (Sep 11, 2009)

If I was going, I'd probably sit with YG, seems like the safest bet this year, JYP will be depressed and SM will probably be killing eachother. Also, why isn't DSP on there? Are SS501 and Kara not going? 

A question just came into my mind, why are Koreans only fans of like, one group? I'm a fan of most K-pop groups.

*EDIT*: Okay, so it took me all my strength to watch Jonghun's (FT Island) Mnet Scandal unsubbed, and I admit they do make a really cute couple and they have chemistry, but seriously, edit out the kiss next time.


----------



## Hope (Sep 11, 2009)

THIS DESERVES A SHAMELESS DOUBLE POST I DON'T EVEN CARE


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice teaser, Donghae's looking good

The mods took away my sig, the bastards

Anyway I found out Han Hee Jung will be featured in "Breathe (Mithra's World)" in Epik Highs new album, most of you won't know who she is but she's from the indie band BlueDawn (which is my favourite band ever), so im now excited about the album. Not to mention the girl has the most fucking amazing voice.

Anyway also Loveholics released a new mv aswell, I doubt most of you who will know this band but they make amazing songs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F7WYb-BRbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

lol which sig?

The BEG floor humping?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

All of the Abracadbra goodness, apparently I can't have a sig for a while because I was using bandwith that NF didn't want to give me.

Damn them to hell


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

lol wtf that gif didn't look that big in size o_O


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway also Loveholics released a new mv aswell, I doubt most of you who will know this band but they make amazing songs:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F7WYb-BRbw[/YOUTUBE]


Amazing MV.

Amazing song ;___;

Gonna download their album now.

Any recommendations of what album to get?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

Loveholics Vol 1 Florist. Good stuff. If you like the stuff then go for Cinematic & Dramatic. If you have a hard time finding the album I'll PM you links.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

Loveholics vol.1 - In The Air

Only thing I can find.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry they changed their name from Loveholic to Loveholics, anyway "In the Air" is their new album and the song above is from that album.

I'll pm you.

Offtopic:

So I had to go to this hardware shop today, while waiting in the que I got bored and started murmuring CL's rap from the Leaders. Im like "We we we da we da Leaders, you aint in the game you just cheerleaders, im 19 vision HD hmmmhmmm pepsi" (Im not korean so I make up the latter part), anway so this old woman infront of me turns around and looks at me like im crazy  and calls me a "buffoon"

Lesson, do not sing Korean songs in public, especially when you don't know what your saying


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

And I'm confused by your explanation.

So what the fuck did I just download then?

And wtf did you just link me lol

They can't both be vol.1


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

Originally the band was called Loveholic, they're first release was Florist. They had a couple of albums before their main singer jisun got married and left, the band wanted a new image so added an "s" at the end to become Loveholics. Now they're starting from the beginning. Thus the new album being Vol 1 again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> All of the Abracadbra goodness, apparently I can't have a sig for a while because I was using bandwith that NF didn't want to give me.
> 
> Damn them to hell



it was 4000kb, though just about all of us have powerful enough connections to really not notice 

the limit is like 1500-2000

but they sig banned you without giving any warning to the fact that your gif wasn't supposed to be in use? O_o


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

lol wat, that gif was like 1 second long 

And ah kl, I'll listen the latest album first then. I always listen backwards.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2009)

> it was 4000kb,



Lol its was that bad, my bad



> We we we da we da Leaders, you aint in the game you just cheerleaders, im 19 vision in HD hm... something something pepsi



I shall post this at the end of all my posts as my sig now


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

We we we da we da Leaders, you aint in the game you just cheerleaders, im 19 vision in HD hm... something something pepsi


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2009)

lol something sometihng pepsi

and huzzah i'm han geng now


----------



## Sasori (Sep 11, 2009)

lol a male avy wat


----------



## Adachi (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope said:


> If I was going, I'd probably sit with YG, seems like the safest bet this year, JYP will be depressed and SM will probably be killing eachother. Also, why isn't DSP on there? Are SS501 and Kara not going?
> 
> A question just came into my mind, why are Koreans only fans of like, one group? I'm a fan of most K-pop groups.
> 
> *EDIT*: Okay, so it took me all my strength to watch Jonghun's (FT Island) Mnet Scandal unsubbed, and I admit they do make a really cute couple and they have chemistry, but seriously, edit out the kiss next time.



Are they even going lol? SM fanclubs together = total chaos.

I don't think I could ever watch 'Scandal' with Jonghun. T___T



Hope said:


> THIS DESERVES A SHAMELESS DOUBLE POST I DON'T EVEN CARE
> 
> 
> OMFG. NOW THAT'S WHAT A TEASER SHOULD BE LIKE. EXCITED. THE BOYS ARE ALL LOOKING MIGHTY FINE (EVEN HENRY WHO I'M MEH ABOUT)



FUCK YEAH HOT MEN IN SUITS



Ennoea said:


> Sorry they changed their name from Loveholic to Loveholics, anyway "In the Air" is their new album and the song above is from that album.
> 
> I'll pm you.
> 
> ...



wtf that's hilarious. 



Sasori said:


> lol a male avy wat



they're awesome stfu

I got bored and made these lulz.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 11, 2009)

~continued from the last post~

I got bored and made SJ-M avys for the SuJu lovers out there lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2009)

the han geng ones looks like both of the ones i made 

mostly the one in the second post, the one i'm wearing now looks different lol

I like how he's kinda like, checking out my post.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 11, 2009)

I miss Chinaman.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 12, 2009)

lol Jay was w/e. 2pm wasn't that talented with him. They aren't without him either.


----------



## Hope (Sep 12, 2009)

kimi, can I use one of them? because holy fuck Donghae is one hot man.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

Fuck I can't get over that Loveholics MV ;__;


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n97RgGkOqv4[/YOUTUBE]

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I WANTED TO SEE EUNHYUK

NOT THE DAMN FIREWORKS


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

I wanted to see the fireworks kill them.


----------



## Hope (Sep 12, 2009)

Funny story of the day you guys.

I have this mix-cd I made with all Kpop songs on it incase I go out anywhere with people because it's funny to see their reactions.

I was with my boyfriend in his car in McDonalds drive-thru today, and we were in this massive que, so I decided to put it in for the laugh. I put 4 Minute - Hot Issue on full blast and put the windows down, I then hid in the footwell of the passenger seat and put my arm over the CD player so he couldn't turn it off. He was so embarrassed it was hilarious, he was screaming at me to turn it off. All the people in the cars around us were looking at him like he was crazy. I was laughing like a maniac. 

My boyfriend knows about my love for Korean music, but he doesn't really like it, even though I did catch him dancing to Sorry, Sorry once. His reason for that was because he liked the beats to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2009)

Seriously you should have put So hot on loud, it'd be hilarious

I burned some GD tracks on a cd and blasted She's gone on loud in my friends car, he was so embarrassed even tho its an awesome song He always puts fucking Fergie Big girls don't cry on repeat

Another Loveholics MV, Butterfly:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGO-whPpURA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Chance to inject some korean indie in to this thread

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0DX6FFL5vY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcsDv8VbCfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> lol Jay was w/e. 2pm wasn't that talented with him. They aren't without him either.







Hope said:


> kimi, can I use one of them? because holy fuck Donghae is one hot man.



lol yeah sure.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess because of the recent fall-out with Jaebeom, I can't stop listening to "10 points out of 10".

^ And I love "Lip", Ennoa. Not enough rock in the Korean music scene, lol.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

lmao Kimmi

And Ennoea the Loveholics songs u linked me were awesome. 

I had "hurt" on repeat on my mp3 the whole day. 

The album isn't too good though. Only a few noticeably good tracks. The rest aren't indie/rock at all, and are just really gay pop.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the Chinese dude in Super Junior M, Hankyung? He can bust some pretty mean moves.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

"Lip" MV was quite good. I'm getting more into the indie/rock scene so hearing some shit from Korea fit my tastes.


----------



## Hope (Sep 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously you should have put So hot on loud, it'd be hilarious
> 
> I burned some GD tracks on a cd and blasted She's gone on loud in my friends car, he was so embarrassed even tho its an awesome song He always puts fucking Fergie Big girls don't cry on repeat



I'm going to do either So Hot, Kissing You or Pretty Girl next time he's giving me a lift or picking me up, which hopefully should be later today. 

There is nothing wrong with GD. Tell your friend he's not into good music. 



kimidoll said:


> I love how people react to kpop. Well, as long as they don't spew out racist comments. :<
> LOL my friends like to dance to 'Lies' XDXD



I know. None of my friends are bothered by it anymore because they're too used to me and my random spurts of Korean music.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2009)

I was gonna say that Loveholics are pop music, not really all that indie or soft rock. Their new album was not that good even though so many artist collabarated on it. I probably need to listen to it a couple more times tho. 

Before we move back to K pop and Hip hop I'll post some indie:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVm0OweGQpA[/YOUTUBE]
Kim Sa Rang- Solace. Weird Mv but good song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5S-_LIARo8[/YOUTUBE]
No mv, nice track tho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctDEA4ToTew[/YOUTUBE]
Tearliner- Embrace all. MV is some movie.



> I'm going to do either So Hot, Kissing You or Pretty Girl next time he's giving me a lift or picking me up, which hopefully should be later today.



Seriously put on Kara's Honey, it'd be epic


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

omggggggggggggggggggggggggggg

MORE PLEASE​


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2009)

Ga In





...so good


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2009)

Lol Sassy.



Amuro-ro-ro said:


> I like the Chinese dude in Super Junior M, Hankyung? He can bust some pretty mean moves.



There's three Chinese guys in SJ-M lol. But yeah, he's one of the best dancers in SuJu along with Eunhyuk and Henry~



Ennoea said:


> Seriously put on Kara's Honey, it'd be epic



You should put on Kiss  the Baby Sky.

BABY SKYYYYYYYY ALL THE DREAMS AND HOPES MADE OF YOUR EYYYYYYYYYYES


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2009)

Donghae..nuff.


Hangeng


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ga In
> 
> ...so good


OH.....MY........

OMG WHY ARE U FUCKING REP B&


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 12, 2009)

I wish i had a gif of the Narsha hip thrust from Candyman, that makes me lol every time 

edit: now if only i could find it.  I know i didn't think this up


----------



## Sasori (Sep 12, 2009)

FIND IT :ho


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Donghae..nuff.
> 
> 
> Hangeng



Lol I spent hours making gifs of that teaser today.







NudeShroom said:


> I wish i had a gif of the Narsha hip thrust from Candyman, that makes me lol every time
> 
> edit: now if only i could find it.  I know i didn't think this up



whaaaaaaaaaat /goes to watch the perf


----------



## Adachi (Sep 12, 2009)

BOOM BOOM BOOM LIKE IT LIKE IT BOOM BOOM BOOM LIKE IT AH


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know if this was up...but.
JEssiiiiicaaa[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZGA3FsOpMQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 13, 2009)

^ ROFL. O mai.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM LIKE IT LIKE IT BOOM BOOM BOOM LIKE IT AH



Jiyoon's eyes are sexy.  Hers and Ga In's eyes are seducing.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

Not enough tits/vag/legs in that gif for it to be seducing


----------



## Hope (Sep 13, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Lol I spent hours making gifs of that teaser today.



They're all so good looking, I might have to steal those.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2009)

I just watched 200 Pounds Beauty

Great movie. pek


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh my friend told me to watch that. Supposed to be really good.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 13, 2009)

It's alright. It isn't tooo goood.
Jessica has nice boooooobs.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica is in the film?


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 13, 2009)

SNSD friend. The Hollaback girl I posted up not too long ago.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea I know.

Why did u mention Jessica, is she in the film?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Yea I know.
> 
> Why did u mention Jessica, is she in the film?



She's not in it 

He probably just really likes Jessica lol


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 13, 2009)

It was in response with your comment about tits/vags etc


----------



## MOTO (Sep 13, 2009)

Yuri = sexiest SNSD member  But Jessica is hot too 



anyways, has anyone paid attention to the criticism Taeyeon has received for her poor performance at the Seoul Drama Awards?

Link removed

I like how some people are already reaching the conclusion that she's a bad singer because of this one performance


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 13, 2009)

Taeyeon sings VERY well [although I like Jessica's voice the most I have to admit]  -  there's other times where she sang well but of course since netizens like to bash girl groups they pick on SNSD the most. -_-

Her voice was a little off in the perf though.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 13, 2009)

My comment in that thread (#283)



> I say we make a suicide petition for her, guys. Or just ship her off to Mexico.
> 
> Oh wait, has this been said already?



In other news:


Oh god, so hot


----------



## MOTO (Sep 14, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Taeyeon sings VERY well [although I like Jessica's voice the most I have to admit]  -  there's other times where she sang well but of course since netizens like to bash girl groups they pick on SNSD the most. -_-
> 
> Her voice was a little off in the perf though.


Taeyeon is an excellent singer (easily the best in SNSD IMO), which is why it's bothersome to read all the bashing she's getting from this one performance. 

[YOUTUBE]O5lz-Qw0KwU[/YOUTUBE] 



Adachi said:


> My comment in that thread (#283)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuri is supporting f(x)


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 14, 2009)

List of the hottest
Tiffany
Jessica
Tae Yeon
Yoona
then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

^In b4 Sasori comes in and punches you in the face through the internet for not saying Sooyoung

And then I'll kick you in the balls for not including Yuri


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 14, 2009)

Yuri...bleh. uglier version of yoona but prettier version of seohyun
Soo young..bleh...frog looking but prettier version of sunny.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 14, 2009)

Hyori is hotter than all these heifers


----------



## AsunA (Sep 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Yuri...bleh. uglier version of yoona but prettier version of seohyun
> Soo young..bleh...frog looking but prettier version of sunny.



 Yuri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yoona


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]20qmEJGYWvY[/YOUTUBE]




And Sooyoung is HOT 

A sidenote 

[YOUTUBE]pit7RS4mPI0[/YOUTUBE]

"Oh my shuppa gurl"


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Just post any random Sooyoung picture and it will destroy any of your points 

Your lucky I'm in a generous non-negging mood


----------



## Hope (Sep 14, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]pit7RS4mPI0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Oh my shuppa gurl"



DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH I SPAZZED AT THIS IN THE MIDDLE OF SCHOOL DURING MY FREE PERIOD? lmfao I was on youtube searching for this when I was meant to be writing an essay that was due in the next lesson

This is so going to be my jam for like, weeks on end. I am so putting this on a CD to blast out in my boyfriends car to annoy the fuck out of him. 

Geek!Geng and Donghae made that for me.

Edit: Someone needs to gif the fuck out of this, seriously.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

> my boyfriend


tits or gtfo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

Tiffany and Yoona are up there for me, Jessica's okay. And if frogs looked like Soo young then I'd be humping frogs right now


> Geng and Donghae made that for me.



Same.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

The salt content in my cum would kill a frog


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

Eunhyuk posted this on his Cyworld:


> A celebrity…
> 
> A job where it’s confirmed from the front, behind…and beside…
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Eunhyuk said:
			
		

> A celebrity…
> 
> A job where it’s confirmed from the front, behind…and beside…
> 
> ...


COOL STORY BRO


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

> COOL STORY BRO



Unless its tits or legs Sasori ain't interested

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbbjQg0nWO4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Fepik_high_e_preview%2F&feature=player_embedded#t=53[/YOUTUBE]

Preview of all the tracks on [e] by Epik High, sounds good.


----------



## Buster (Sep 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ga In
> 
> 
> ...so good



NICE


----------



## AsunA (Sep 14, 2009)

Some netizens are crazy fucktards. Hyukjae's story is obviously about Jaebom's situation, I feel quite bad for Jae because of all of this. I was quite raging when I found out about Jaebom's withdrawal from 2PM, even more when I read about Hottest boycotting the rest of them :3 I'm not even close in being a fan. I might burn a house down if it was Jaejoong or sth...

_[e] _sounds better than _Map the Soul_ imo. The skit was the only track that was memorable


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Map The Soul wasn't supposed to be an official album.

Just like a album to mark the release of their new record label.

That's why [e] is Vol.6, not Vol.7

It was a kind of unofficial showcase to the rest of the world what they could expect from them.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Unless its tits or legs Sasori ain't interested


You know me so well 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbbjQg0nWO4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.[Blocked Domain]%2Findex.php%2Ffull_story%2Fepik_high_e_preview%2F&feature=player_embedded#t=53[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Preview of all the tracks on [e] by Epik High, sounds good.


OH. MY. FUCKING. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AsunA (Sep 14, 2009)

That's not a good reason for EH to slack lol. Like you said, if it's their mark release with a new label, it should be good right?

I'm glad I didn't buy Map the Soul. I might pick up [e], since it's also on YA for a cheap price


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

They didn't slack.

The album seems like it sucked cos it was so disconnected.

It was basically a track in each "flavor" that they dabble in. It seemed inconherent as an album, but that's because it wasn't supposed to be one.

For example, check out this new album. It's categorised into [e]motion and [e]nergy. (like JK's album).

The way an album is combined is just as important to the tracks within. It makes a hell of alot of difference to your music listening pleasure, even if you don't realise it.

An album isn't just a collection of an artist's latest songs. An album isn't just a sum of it's parts. It's something greater than that.

Although I didn't especially like the tracks on the MapTheSoul album, I did think it was satisfactory as a whole though for what they were aiming to do.

But your right to an extent, they could have done better. Chosen better tracks etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

> An album isn't just a collection of an artist's latest songs. An album isn't just a sum of it's parts. It's something greater than that.



The reason why I can't connect to SJ, SNSD, DBSK and alot of other K pop artists albums. Theres no sense of that in the albums, its just seperate songs that don't really follow each other or even keep or enhance the mood that the latter song created. Don't get me wrong I listen to alot of K pop bands and I love it most of the times, but I still won't buy them because it just doesn't seem worth it, the albums tend to lack concept or focus. YG not so much, more so SM.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4AJ-JNaRXk[/YOUTUBE]
Nice little MV I found, nice song.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 14, 2009)

lol idk if you guys watched this, but soo young is hilarious.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCO3HI2UNcM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Man:52
Soo Young:52


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck, I was gonna post that [e] preview so I can get repped 

^I never knew frogs can speak English


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

FUCK YOU

YOU'RE DEFINETELY GONNA GET REPPED NOW

BUT ITS NOT GONNA BE GREEN


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4AJ-JNaRXk[/YOUTUBE]
> Nice little MV I found, nice song.


It's really cute.

What's the story?


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2009)

OH MY SUPA GIRL
DON'T YOU NEED A SUPA MAN?

Lovin Suju-M

and were we talkin favorite SNSD members?

SEOHYUN

She's one of the best live singers, and is smart as hell.  She fuckin owns the shit out of your girls in Intimate Note because she thinks it through. She's the fuckin hidden ace. :ho


----------



## Adachi (Sep 14, 2009)

Watching that SJ-M MV reminds me why I hate C-pop

@Sasori: nyoro~n 

Oh btw, are you Chinese?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

> What's the story?



Guy likes girl, Girl likes him back, they start getting closer, Guy and Girl get together, they kiss but Girl refuses to give him anymore, Guys penis can't stand the tension anymore, Guy goes off to find a whore, Girl cries. I think anyway.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 14, 2009)

GEEZ  SO MUCH TO REPLY TO. whatever lol.

SOOYOUNG IS THE HOTTEST I'D GO LEZ FOR HER I DON'T CARE-E-E-E-E-E.
DONGHAE, KYUHYUN, GENG, AND HENRY YUMYUM.
COOL MV'S BROS, I'LL WATCH THEM LATER.

FT ISLAND'S JONGHUN MADE OUT WITH HIS SCANDAL PARTNER IN THE BACKSEAT OF A CAR. SILLY HORNY TEENAGERS.

Okay I'm done. <3


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 15, 2009)

Yoona=adorable
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGDjipdo--A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

Adachi said:


> @Sasori: nyoro~n
> 
> Oh btw, are you Chinese?


duh



Ennoea said:


> Guy likes girl, Girl likes him back, they start getting closer, Guy and Girl get together, they kiss but Girl refuses to give him anymore, Guys penis can't stand the tension anymore, Guy goes off to find a whore, Girl cries. I think anyway.




Sounds like a typical relationship.



kimidoll said:


> SOOYOUNG IS THE HOTTEST I'D GO LEZ FOR HER I DON'T CARE-E-E-E-E-E.


YES FUCK YES KIMMI FUCK ME NOW


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 15, 2009)

YOU'RE NOT CHANGMIN SO NO.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 15, 2009)

this

Korea is still milking out girl groups ._.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFXHGmINX_A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2009)

Link removed

i'm so getting that phone.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> This music is probably your theme
> 
> Korea is still milking out girl groups ._.


I love their style 

But hate the fact there's more girl groups coming out


----------



## Adachi (Sep 15, 2009)

@Sasori: HOLY CRAP, GIVE ME A HIGH FIVE, CHINESE PRIDE TOGETHER 

@HAM (new girl gorup): I lol'd heartily at their name 

Ham, really? Now all we need is a boy group named "Sausage Fest".

Honestly, a new girl group?? WHAT INNOVATION! FOUR FEMALE GIRLS SINGING TOGETHER?! KOREA GIVE US MORE OF THIS WONDERFUL NEW IDEA!

*List of all the fucking girl groups that debuted (or going to in the near future) in 2009:*

After School - (Uee is quite cute)
2NE1 - (RAGE)
4Minute - (BOOM BOOM BOOM LIKE IT LIKE IT)
T-ara - (that one ugly chick is enough to make me hate the entire group, period)
f(x) - (Victoria, nuff' said)
HAM - I'll see you in Japan
Lady Collection - no comment
Secret - fuck off

Kill me and fuck me sideways


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought after school was before 2009?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2009)

*After School* - Catchy, hot and barely legal but suck:ho
*2NE1 *- the best rookie girl group there ever was, CL is hot.
*4Minute* - Hyunah isn't the leader, please go to the back and stop hogging everything ho
*T-ara* - the name is annoying but I like their new song, they be rapping, otherwise they're fail
*f(x)* - Awful ass name, Amber is win.
*HAM* - They're named after meat, they're gonna fail
*Lady Collection* - Unless their lesbians noone cares
*Secret* - lets just keep it a secret, noone's asking

This is my take

Btw I was watching Idol army ep of 2PM and Shinee, my god all the fangirls must have died when they watched this ep, its freaking hilarious.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 16, 2009)

^ I'm watching that right now lol. I need to finish it.  I just remembered that I'm the only SHINee fan in this thread. :<

ANYWAY~*

After School* | I like their songs [Diva, Playgirlz, and Ah!] and dancing. And Park Gahee, oh yes~ But other than that they don't really stand out to me, but the fact that they're all 20+ and act sexy appeals to me more than the 16 year olds who do LOL.
*2NE1 *| I like 'em.
*4Minute* | SUNGLASSES GIRL <3 They're okay.
*T-ara* | Don't pay attention to them.
*f(x)*  | One song, can't judge.
*HAM* | Name fail. Isn't there also a boy band named *Cheese*?
*Lady Collection* | They have JiEun who's an excellent singer [from what I've heard], so I have hopes for them.
*Secret* | Who?


----------



## Hope (Sep 16, 2009)

This year is deffo not a boyband year.

I'm sure in Suju, that last one you'd mess with would be Kangin, boy is built like an Ox. If you had to assult anyone, it's be Wookie. 

This year = fail for boygroups.

*SS501* - leader fainting/getting sick all the time and having swine flu
*2pm* - do I really need to say anything?
*Shinee* - The Music Bank incident and one of them doing something to their teeth to postpone Juliette promotions.
*Super Junior* - this with Kangin apparently assulting/getting in a fight at a bar
*DBSK* - Like 2pm, do I really need to say?
*FT Island* - Wonbin leaving and all the shit with the new member
*Big Bang* - GD's plagerism stuff, Dae's accident.

Good thing girl groups are around taking over this year.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 16, 2009)

^ It was Onew who both fainted AND had to get his teeth fixed. :/

Next up: Sex scandal.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2009)

Kangin doesn't seem like the type to want to get in a fight, yet at the same time he does. T_T

Well, at least the girls are showing Boy Bands some love.  

f(x) did One Love, which is indefinitely one of my favorite Suju songs because I fuckin love Eunhyuk and Wookie <3 (of course KRY is definitely awesome anyway)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uH9zn8M0_U[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly, Krystal and Luna are vocal powerhouses at their age.  I don't want to say it, but I think mini-jung is better vocals than senior. :I

time to watch teh live of Super Girl


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

Isn't [e] out?

Let me go check.

Link removed


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

> Packing in a whopping 30 tracks over 2 CDs, Epik High's newest album is simply, well, epic. [e] is already Epik High's third release of 2009 after Map the Soul and Remixing the Human Soul, and yet they still have music and creativity to spare. The group's sixth full-length album, [e] is also the first to be fully produced by Epik High, another major step forward for the trailblazing hip-hop trio which just earlier this year established their own independent music label.
> 
> Arriving right before their September 19 [e]Parade 2009 concert in Seoul, [e] is divided into two discs titled "[e]motion" and "[e]nergy" that encompass brand new songs as well as spoken word and skits. Epik High goes back to the roots of hip-hop by exploring and integrating different genres, including old school, electronica, classical, trance, drum and bass, bossa nova, and even trot, in fabulous new numbers like the main track Wannabe and the Michael Jackson homage Moonwalker. Many of Epik High's regular collaborators like MYK, YDG, Dok2, Kero One, Mellow, and Ha Dong Kyun feature in the album. [e] also comes with a 74-page mini book.
> 
> ...


brb fapping


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 17, 2009)

HAM looks tasty.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8VymBE3SA4[/YOUTUBE]
How bloody hilarious is the teaser for Wannabe?

Oh yeah Jaebum is officially out for now, shit blows


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2009)

4minute are my favourite of the newish girl groups around right now. I also like After School although I thought Diva wasn't as good as 4minutes whole mini album.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 17, 2009)

omg I love Epik High.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 17, 2009)

*[e] is fucking HOT SHIT O_O*

*orders*


----------



## Adachi (Sep 17, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> 4minute are my favourite of the newish girl groups around right now. I also like After School although I thought Diva wasn't as good as 4minutes whole mini album.


I like you. Do you like me?

@[e]: despite my neutral feelings towards hip-hop of any kind, you have to admit this album is pretty damn nice


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8VymBE3SA4[/YOUTUBE]
> How bloody hilarious is the teaser for Wannabe?




omg Epik High are such jokers 



Adachi said:


> @[e]: despite my neutral feelings towards hip-hop of any kind, you have to admit this album is pretty damn nice


I love it, it's awesome.

And fuck you, you just don't know good hiphop 

You're too brainwashed in the commercial shit to know if you like hiphop or not lol


----------



## Adachi (Sep 17, 2009)

well SHIT 

Fine, I'll force myself to like hip-hop and never listen to k-pop again, you happy now?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 17, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I like you. Do you like me?



Sure I do! Can we pretend as if you look like Seohyun or Sooyoung? Or how about any of the SNSD girls?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 17, 2009)

Some hip hop is okay lol. Tbh, I didn't really like it until I first listened to Epik High waaaaaaaay back when I randomly found their MV for 'Fan' [but I didn't know it was them and thought it was Japanese or Chinese LOLOLOL FAIL]. And any rap about blingbling and booties = fail for me. But otherwise, it's not a bad genre, I like R&B more though haha.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 18, 2009)

Epik High's Wannabe MV is out!~


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2009)

^ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG  HAHAHAHA



AND HOLY SHIT I WANT TUKUTZ HOODIE OMGGGGGG


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha, great music video. 

Epik High are awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2009)

Srsly I've been camping MapTheSoul.com but no word on the hoodie yet


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2009)

I got a new sig

Anyone else watch the panty galore that was 4minutes performance on Musicbank?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2009)

You know I don't watch that stuff unless u guys post it here, and specifically say "SASORI - WATCH THIS FOR PANTYSHOTS/TITS/LEGS/SOOYOUNG NUDES/etc


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHiI-b8tfWY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2009)

oh lawd I just watched Wannabe

the flashlight on Mithra Jin's crotch


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 18, 2009)

MORE GOOD BOY BAND STUFF

WE SEE 2AM'S HOT BODAYS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-rzQHpbzFU[/YOUTUBE]

*HOLY FUCKIN' CHANGMIN*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I got a new sig



Ahaha, that is excellent. Their faces are priceless in that scene.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 19, 2009)

_Wannabe_ is stuck in my head since yesterday, especially the part where the girl sings "something something radio"~

And Tablo's like a Korean Bruce Lee.


----------



## Hope (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh god

LOL FOREVER AT HONGKI PLAYING A BRITISH KOREAN. That must be why he had his hair dyed blonde. Also, lol at the fact he's meant to be from the "Royal family". He looks like he belongs in the Beatles with that outfit though.

I find his highly amusing as a Brit myself, because in the drama, his characters name is "Jeremy" and whenever I hear that name I can't help but laugh because all I can think about is Jeremy Kyle and Jeremy Clarkson, plus my grandads name is Jeremy. 

I'm going to watch this drama just to see if he speaks any English with a British accent, because that will make my day.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2009)

> Jeremy Kyle



Fuck me, Hongki walking around and shouting "Oy you shut up and listen to what im saying, your a joke, a bloody joke"

This is surprising since I've yet to see a British Korean with blonde hair but it beats the typical Korean from America thing. British accents aren't easy but if he pulls it off good for him.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Sep 19, 2009)

^ oh lawd.

OMG HONGKI AS A BRITISH BOY?  I hope he speaks some English. If he does it with an accent it'd be so much better lol.


----------



## Hope (Sep 20, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ^ oh lawd.
> 
> OMG HONGKI AS A BRITISH BOY?  I hope he speaks some English. If he does it with an accent it'd be so much better lol.



I know right. I'm going to watch this drama just for Hongki, to see if he speaks any English with an accent. I hope he does just for the laugh.



Ennoea said:


> Fuck me, Hongki walking around and shouting "Oy you shut up and listen to what im saying, your a joke, a bloody joke"



Oh god, I just laughed so hard. 



ExoSkel said:


> A must watch for those typical g-dragon fangirls.



LMFAO. I love this so much.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2009)

lol Hongki = Honkey 

wtf is this shit


----------



## Hope (Sep 20, 2009)

New boyband time. lol about time

MBLAQ, from Rain's company. They're apparently debuting soon, sometime in October.



They all look good. The boy bottom right looks like a mixture of Hongki, TOP and Jungmin from SS501 to me.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2009)

The one with the shades doesn't belong in this picture.

Fuck he doesn't even belong in the country.

Or the right time period.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 20, 2009)

^ I had the same thought. D:
He doesn't look 'boyish' enough to be in there.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2009)

Right is TOP + G-dragon

Middle is TOP + Ryeowook

Left is Skinny Mithra Jin + Se7en


*Spoiler*: __ 



The sad thing is the only one I'm not sure about is Se7en >_>


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol nah, he's kinda Se7en looking.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 20, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Right is TOP + G-dragon
> 
> Middle is TOP + Ryeowook
> 
> ...



quoting cause it was at the bottom lol

and yeah like i thought, the lip shape look really similar XD


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 20, 2009)

I just hope they can sing~
Since they're in Rain's company, I bet they're gonna dance crazy good.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 21, 2009)

crimsontide91

Just read this and man YG is getting hit hard with these alleged plagiarisms. Apparently, 2NE1's 'I Don't Care" is also plagiarized.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 21, 2009)

*^ AHA AHA AHAHAHAHAHA 

DAMN THAT WAS A LONG WAIT BUT IT WAS WORTHWHILE*


----------



## MOTO (Sep 21, 2009)

Dammmnnnnn......Adachi  Hot sig btw.

I wonder is there any more songs that are plagiarized on GD's album  How much control did GD have over this album, anyways?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

Speaking of plagiarism I just watched that 4minute vid..... lol Boom Boom Boom wtf 

All this plagiarism is lowering my views of the Korean pop scene even more


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2009)

> Apparently, 2NE1's 'I Don't Care" is also plagiarized.



Just go by Lionel Richie, I personally don't see the plagarism claim, nearly all music sounds the same these days anyway.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 21, 2009)

HAM is a fucking stupid name


----------



## Buster (Sep 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Just go by Lionel Richie, I personally don't see the plagarism claim, nearly all music sounds the same these days anyway.


The chorus almost sounds the same tbh.
Btw Just Go is a nice song.

Last time I had a conversation with friends that Korea is in this boyband era just like when the Backstreet boys, westlife, nsync etc were active. But somehow they bring it to the next level.. we call it k-retro. But suddenly those girl groups pop up, not sure how to call it now.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh YG. 
He probably wrote/composed most of the songs, but I doubt he produced them [Teddy probably did]. 

@ Sassy; :< TECHNICALLY if you look at it from a far point of view, it's only a few songs from a load of others. Idk, I know that DBSK had one with Mirotic and this song, but it turned out the same writers/composers sold the song to SM and that girl's company lol. Oh and like HALF of SHINee's songs are 'copied' apparently. :/

Still, if they're good then I'll like them whatever, we're sort of at a point where it's hard to be original anymore. >:


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

Nah no way man. Music is infinite.

Original is possible, just hard to do. But that shouldn't be an excuse to plagiarise.

Imo, I've already outlined this many many pages back. The Korean music industry is just a money making business and it makes business sense to use an already tried and tested, and successful formula.

Such as taking ideas from previous artists etc..

This isn't even about music anymore.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh wow I can't write when I come back from school. 



Sasori said:


> Nah no way man. Music is infinite.
> 
> Original is possible, just hard to do. But that shouldn't be an excuse to plagiarise.
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry, I wasn't saying that it's alright for artists to plagiarize but that there's so few ideas left, and like you said most companies just want to make money.

:< There's still some people who still care about the music.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> but that there's so few ideas left


Yea np Kimmi, it's just that this is the part I was addressing.

There can never be "few ideas left" in something as dynamic and infinite as music. Never.

If you can't make something original, then you're just not good enough. Recycling from other's just doesn't cut it. 

If you're a *real* musician, there are no limits to what you can do.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2009)

> Original is possible, just hard to do. But that shouldn't be an excuse to plagiarise.
> 
> Imo, I've already outlined this many many pages back. The Korean music industry is just a money making business and it makes business sense to use an already tried and tested, and successful formula.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, in the end its all about images, sales and selling phones for the K pop industry. 



> we're sort of at a point where it's hard to be original anymore. >:



A point Wannabe made very clear, to G dragon

I think you can be, theres being influenced and then theres just plain copying. The problem is that most of the times these producers work under conditions wheres it about quantity rather than quality. If you work on something long enough it'll be able to standout on its own, it'll have its own story and thus be different. Some of these producers just lift a beat and don't even try to improve it. Its seriously just lazy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 21, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Oh YG.
> He probably wrote/composed most of the songs, but I doubt he produced them [Teddy probably did].
> 
> @ Sassy; :< TECHNICALLY if you look at it from a far point of view, it's only a few songs from a load of others. Idk, I know that DBSK had one with Mirotic and this song, but it turned out the same writers/composers sold the song to SM and that girl's company lol. Oh and like HALF of SHINee's songs are 'copied' apparently. :/



I definitely like Mirotic WAYYYYYYY better >_>

You kinda gotta live with the fact that these people are idols 

They're not exactly original period when it comes down to things, they're only meant to be original personality wise, to gain followers lol

doesn't really matter to me though, I still love them

and BWAHAHA

I'm not a G-dragon anti or anything, but I totally voted for the epik high burn 

this song


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I know what you mean, in the end its all about images, sales and selling phones for the K pop industry.


The sad, sad truth.



> A point Wannabe made very clear, to G dragon


lol wat???



> I think you can be, theres being influenced and then theres just plain copying. The problem is that most of the times these producers work under conditions wheres it about quantity rather than quality. If you work on something long enough it'll be able to standout on its own, it'll have its own story and thus be different. Some of these producers just lift a beat and don't even try to improve it. Its seriously just lazy.


Agreed.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm not a G-dragon anti or anything, but I totally voted for the epik high burn
> 
> this song


 

wtf I didn't even notice 

And man I love G-dragon, but lol @ if he gets reacts to their trolling.

G-dragon trying to beef with Epik High is like someone popular from the Chatterbox trying to beef with someone l33t in the MD 

Mainstream vs Real music yo'


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2009)

> You kinda gotta live with the fact that these people are idols



Idols are just singers in the end, most have zero control over the content they sing. G dragon seems to have some control but we don't really know how much. I think Teddy is great so I won't say a bad word against him. YG gave them a deadline to hit and they did the job as best to their abilities as they could in such a time frame. Its not right, its not fair and they really should have tried to change it a bit but its done know, hopefully they'll be more careful next time and more original.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 21, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm not a G-dragon anti or anything, but I totally voted for the epik high burn
> 
> that runt



I am, and that article is my favorite article ever.

But in all honestly, I doubt Epik High would care about something as trivial as this.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Idols are just singers in the end, most have zero control over the content they sing. G dragon seems to have some control but we don't really know how much. I think Teddy is great so I won't say a bad word against him. YG gave them a deadline to hit and they did the job as best to their abilities as they could in such a time frame. Its not right, its not fair and they really should have tried to change it a bit but its done know, hopefully they'll be more careful next time and more original.


Yea


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 21, 2009)

lol yeah it seemed like they pretty much announced his album, like what? 2-3 months before the actual release date? I forget if they said he already had some songs or if GD was in the studio starting to record when they first said that, but yeah I think his album was mostly just lazily produced. 

And lol @ Epik High. I love those boys. XD


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 22, 2009)

KEY IS LEGAL TODAY&hearts;

WHERE MY SHINEE BITCHES AT? :[


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry Kimi, I liked Shinee with Replay and Amigo but Juliette was just awful


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol it's kk, most people people didn't like Juliette, but I for one like most of their songs - Juliette included, but Talk to You is my favorite on their last album.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2009)

Life is like a maze
    when I'm flippin' through the pages ;

LIFE IS LIKE YOUR HOMIE HOLDING YOU DOWN


----------



## Hope (Sep 22, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> KEY IS LEGAL TODAY&hearts;
> 
> WHERE MY SHINEE BITCHES AT? :[



Here-ish.

I only liked Replay by them.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nah no way man. Music is infinite.
> 
> Original is possible, just hard to do. But that shouldn't be an excuse to plagiarise.
> 
> ...



This is sad but true. As much as I love the music pumped out by Korea, it's all about money in the end. It kinda makes me feel sorry for the artists that may be forced to stick to the same formula over and over.



NudeShroom said:


> I'm not a G-dragon anti or anything, but I totally voted for the epik high burn
> 
> The Battlegroup Commander's Sort of Boring Day



Haha, this is awesome. I love Epik High and G-Dragon but this certainly is a nice twist to their songs. I didn't even notice a resemblance until I checked out the youtube video. 

Either way I'm sure it was all in good fun. As far as I know, Epik High and Big Bang/G-Dragon get along pretty well, right? 

Also, I am really sick of all these stupid fanboy/girl comments online. I bet half of the people that moan about G-Dragon probably still listen to his music and to Big Bang.

This my friends, is the reason why I avoid most communities dedicated to Asian music discussion.

In other news, HAM's debut song is crap.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2009)

In other news I like your avy Nara.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2009)

I like SHINee Srubear. <3

But then again I think I have this strange SM-biased love.  For some reason I've loved everything from them.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasori said:


> In other news I like your avy Nara.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by



ART-SCHOOL are my favouritest band in the whole wide world! :ho

I just watched the Big Bang Super Star K audition which was pretty amusing.

I've not seen much of Seungri and Daesung outside of performances but to me they seem like awesome guys. I just get the feeling that Big Bang wouldn't "be" Big Bang without them.

Also, completely unrelated to this thread but could someone make me a small GIF? Or should I wander over to the graphics section?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah just holler here. I know everyone will be kind enough to hook you up.

Except me, for obvious reasons.

And what is this ART-SCHOOL?

I am interested. Tell me more.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nah just holler here. I know everyone will be kind enough to hook you up.
> 
> Except me, for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...



I'll reply in a bit with my request then. ;D

ART-SCHOOL are a Japanese rock group. They've had a few hits and recently released a new album. I have a hard time trying to pick songs for people to listen to because I honestly love everything they've ever released.

Link


*Spoiler*: _Youtube links. Newest track at the top._ 




[YOUTUBE]qyHjpGt4gas[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BV1j2Q0--lI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9BHU6kOnDYE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]l6My9HJ_Wkc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hyqcs_6Lpkw[/YOUTUBE]

Link 
Link

These guys have some good live stuff.




I've tried to get lots of people to listen to them but it just seems really hit and miss. I've got friends that love ART-SCHOOL as much as me and friends that hate them.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Life is like a maze
> when I'm flippin' through the pages ;
> 
> LIFE IS LIKE YOUR HOMIE HOLDING YOU DOWN



PEACE WILL NEVER GET IF SHIT DON'T CHANGE



Hope said:


> Here-ish.
> 
> I only liked Replay by them.



Talk to mah bodeh



NudeShroom said:


> I like SHINee Srubear. <3
> 
> But then again I think I have this strange SM-biased love.  For some reason I've loved everything from them.



HIGH-FIVE GURLFRIEND

lol yeah same here. Idk why, but somehow I just love most of them. I have DBSK, SHINee, SuJu, The Grace, f(x), and BoA on my iPod lol. And I just have 1-2 artists from other companies. >_>


----------



## Hope (Sep 23, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> But then again I think I have this strange SM-biased love.  For some reason I've loved everything from them.



I think I'm exactly the same. 

I love the other companies aswell, but it's just SM is the big one for me. even if they treat their artists/trainees like slaves


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 23, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I'll reply in a bit with my request then. ;D
> 
> ART-SCHOOL are a Japanese rock group. They've had a few hits and recently released a new album. I have a hard time trying to pick songs for people to listen to because I honestly love everything they've ever released.
> 
> ...



I love "ILLMATIC BABY".


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2009)

Another Plagarism claim against YG:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KzMPiOO2xE&feature=player_embedded#t=61[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds exactly the same


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Another Plagarism claim against YG:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KzMPiOO2xE&feature=player_embedded#t=61[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sounds exactly the same



The siren sound is actually a trademark-thingy by a American producer, forgot who though maybe JR Rotem.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope said:


> I think I'm exactly the same.
> 
> I love the other companies aswell, but it's just SM is the big one for me. even if they treat their artists/trainees like slaves



True

DBSK's suing the company, and honestly, if you're a fan of SM, you're someone like me who screams at them every now and then to actually let Suju or SNSD sleep for once.  They've been pushed so hard that at points they can't even sing live, and we all know that Tiffany's voice has been fucked over for a while now.  Goddamn SM, you may be brilliant mofos, but don't be such meanies. T_T


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh, I remember when SuJu looked sleep-deprived during the last days of promoting 'It's You'.  And of course my heart goes out to Taemin who's a twig these days. I know that they're ALL not allowed to eat after 7PM, but Jonghyun looks pretty fit and while the rest are thinner than usual, Taemin makes me wanna put a blanket over him and put a sandwich in his mouth. I wonder what SM will do to f(x). 8|

'kay, this might just be me being hopeful, but I reaaaaaaaaally just want this whole lawsuit to be resolved so they can spew out 438753y85 more songs.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 24, 2009)

^In b4 DBSK loses the lawsuit and is forced to switch to a different company.















































Lol jokes.


----------



## Hope (Sep 24, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Ugh, I remember when SuJu looked sleep-deprived during the last days of promoting 'It's You'.  And of course my heart goes out to Taemin who's a twig these days. I know that they're ALL not allowed to eat after 7PM, but Jonghyun looks pretty fit and while the rest are thinner than usual, Taemin makes me wanna put a blanket over him and put a sandwich in his mouth. I wonder what SM will do to f(x). 8|
> 
> 'kay, this might just be me being hopeful, but I reaaaaaaaaally just want this whole lawsuit to be resolved so they can spew out 438753y85 more songs.



I totally remember the poor Suju boys looking like crap when they finished promoting, around the end of June wasn't it? They all looked like they were about to drop. I'm glad they had July/August to rest up though.

Shinee, those poor boys. I just want to kidnap them all, make them sleep for a week and feed them until the burst. SNSD too, when they were promoting Genie, they all looked so tired, miserable and so thin. I hope they don't over-work f(x). 

Damn you SM, I love your acts, but can't you just let them eat and sleep like normal humans?

I'm with you on thw lawsuit thing, I need more DBSK. 



NudeShroom said:


> True
> 
> DBSK's suing the company, and honestly, if you're a fan of SM, you're someone like me who screams at them every now and then to actually let Suju or SNSD sleep for once.  They've been pushed so hard that at points they can't even sing live, and we all know that Tiffany's voice has been fucked over for a while now.  Goddamn SM, you may be brilliant mofos, but don't be such meanies. T_T



I'm exactly like you, seriously. They all need to eat/sleep/rest/have time off to visit family etc.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2009)

That vid got taken down by YG lol wat


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 24, 2009)

SHUT UP ADACHI 

I just realized that SM has nothing but f(x) representing them nowadays. SNSD is taking a break for the most part, DBSK is.. do I even have to say? Super Junior [with the exception of SJ-M] is resting too, but they're gonna have a comeback soon I think. SHINee is making a comeback in a month or two as well; CSJH The Grace has been MIA for like two years in Korea, BoA is failing in America, and SM pretty much forget about their other artists. -___-


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2009)

Im sorry but I hate SM, they seem to have no interest whatsoever in making actually good music or being even the tiny bit innovative. Their acts are treated like cash pinatas which they keep on smashing as long as they dispense money and when they can't they're just thrown away. The idols can't eat, go out or even get paid and have slave contracts which involve them making next to nothing unless they're really fucking huge. And still SM have been in the muinus for like 3 years, they're the worst run music label in the world. 

SM is a pimp that uses mentally retarded people as prostitutes and then fucks them from the back and doesn't pay. 

YG atleast takes care of his acts and has somewhat of a contact with them. And regardless of the plagarism claims YG seems to be trying to make decent music and idols. SM just buys it way through, I don't even understand why their in the music industry, have they even helped produced songs?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2009)

wat he said


----------



## Adachi (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone read about this yet? Oh I love Yeeun so much more now

I actually made a twitter account last night and added that jen chick, and she accepted. 

Okay, now off I go reading on that longass article about YG's statements about the plagiarism issue.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2009)

What a little bitch, Yeeun was nicer than she needed to be, I would have told the fuckwit to go fuck herself.


> I actually made a twitter account last night and added that jen chick



Inb4 Sasori asks you to ask her for boob pics. Wait which Jen is this?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 24, 2009)

The anti in the convo with Yeeun is the jen chick, jen_shawa or w/e.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2009)

Ask for her nudes.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2009)

She's sounds like a charming girl, she probably informs people when she washes her whore hair.



> ow off I go reading on that longass article about YG's statements about the plagiarism issue.



The article was awesome, he just layed a smackdown on the lot of em.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 24, 2009)

links     ?


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Im sorry but I hate SM, they seem to have no interest whatsoever in making actually good music or being even the tiny bit innovative. Their acts are treated like cash pinatas which they keep on smashing as long as they dispense money and when they can't they're just thrown away. The idols can't eat, go out or even get paid and have slave contracts which involve them making next to nothing unless they're really fucking huge. And still SM have been in the muinus for like 3 years, they're the worst run music label in the world.
> 
> SM is a pimp that uses mentally retarded people as prostitutes and then fucks them from the back and doesn't pay.
> 
> YG atleast takes care of his acts and has somewhat of a contact with them. And regardless of the plagarism claims YG seems to be trying to make decent music and idols. SM just buys it way through, I don't even understand why their in the music industry, have they even helped produced songs?



LSM has produced some albums, I think. But yeah, JYP interacts A LOT with his artists as well. Not that I like SM, but they have so many artists, so they can't really keep in contact with each and every single one of them. I mean, BoA is alone in America and The Grace is in Japan. But yeah, as much as I like SuJu, not all of them can sing that well [Kyuhyun, Donghae, Wookie, Yesung when he's not smoking, and Henry are the best imo] but their personality makes up for it.  What I like about YG is that he does actually look for talent and not just looks. 



> SM is a pimp that uses mentally retarded people as prostitutes and then fucks them from the back and doesn't pay.



BITCH YOU DID NOT JUST CALL MY HOS RETARDED.

No jk, I know what you mean but if you noticed SM usually takes in poor/disadvantaged kids. Yunho, Jaejoong, and Yoochun came from pretty poor background for example. 



Adachi said:


> Anyone read about this yet? Oh I love Yeeun so much more now
> 
> I actually made a twitter account last night and added that jen chick, and she accepted.
> 
> Okay, now off I go reading on that longass article about YG's statements about the plagiarism issue.



YeEun is one fierce bitch, I love her.

That was an awesome article, I love how he's not hiding anything and just telling the truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2009)

My beef is mainly with SM, DBSK/SUJU/SNSD are some the most hardworking idols there are, I'd never badmouth them. I think Suju is pretty talented, unfortunately they seem to have zero input in their albums and can't really show it.



> BITCH YOU DID NOT JUST CALL MY HOS RETARDED



Seriously what SM (and most labels) does to these kids is child abuse, I love how some fuckers are like "they signed the contract" so they deserve it, its fucking ridiculous. I mean they wouldn't even let Park Bom eat bread ffs

SM goes for underprivilged so the parents are just forced to sign these contracts, if DBSK got paid so badly I don't even want to think about how much Suju gets paid


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 25, 2009)

^ Lol I know, I was just joking. XD;
At least Bom can eat, I'm worried about Jessica these days she's sooooo thin.

According to an article about something Donghae said on a show, they all give money to the person who makes the least [Kibum? lol] so everyone gets paid evenly even though a certain member -coughcough- has been absent for almost all promotions for the third album and doesn't even sing or dance for Super Junior anymore these days.

But yeah, a lot of them are so young when they debut. DBSK was 15-17, SuJu was 18-22, SHINee was 14-18, SNSD was 16-18, BoA was 13, and etc. etc. I hate how people think that they can only be famous if they join SM. :|

Oh but while we're on the topic of companies, I heard DSP [SS501, Kara, A'st'1 or however you spell their name] is  one of the worst as well lol.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 25, 2009)

Define "worst" please


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I don't know much, but supposedly they don't promote their artists well, or at least can't promote more than one at the same time. Like A'st1 didn't get any promotion a while back I think. And yeah, they're supposed to be bad at getting things done on time; like they have a new girl group 'Rainbow' [wtf] that was supposed to debut around this time but obviously the only thing that's come out is some pictures and names of the girls.

So in other words, they're just bad at managing people apparently.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> *snip*



The more I read about this, the more I feel bad for the artists. I'd never be able to do what they do with a company running me like that. 

I only really listen to Big Bang from YG, but I'm happy to hear that they don't treat their artists like shit.

Also, that jen_shwa Twitter account stinks of troll. Have you read some of the shit she has tweeted? Haha. If that's not a troll account, then she must be one self-obsessed miserable bitch. Kudos to Yeeun for keeping a calm mind and replying in a very mature manner.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Define "worst" please










​


----------



## koguryo (Sep 25, 2009)

So I made an Mnet account.  I'm thinking about trying to get on scandal but I'm afraid if  I do make it somehow, rabid fanboys are gonna attack me after the show airs.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 25, 2009)

^ GET IT GIRL. Depends on who you're with, maybe.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a dude, if I was a girl I would have said fangirls would go after me or something.

The Scandal thing is confusing 

Edit: Not confusing anymore, found the application.  Now when they mean 20 I'm wondering if they mean Korean ver. of 20 where you're born in 1990 or like actually 20 years old.  Wait Hongki was on the show, he was born the same year as me.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol wow I can read.  Sorry. D:

I don't think fanboys are as rapid as the girls, so that's good lol. As long as you don't get paired with SNSD, of course.

I think 20 in Korea is like 18 here so.. the same as Hongki lol.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I applied or whatever.  I chose Jiyoon(4Minute, chick that has the sunglasses, see avy) as the celeb I wanna partner with, I would have chosen Sooyoung but there's that whole Mnet-SM thing.  I don't take much pictures so I used some casual one taken at my friend's house.  I don't really have a cyworld either so I had to link them to my myspace, damn it.  Now I wait or something (


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2009)

So heres how we conclude SM:

They pull talented/semitalented kids off the street

Train them hardcore for a long ass time (Most are in training as young as 11)

then whore them out to fans

It does sort of match up, I didn't know DBSK had some backgrounds, so it would make sense that when they were young they probably didn't know that their contract was taking advantage of them at a point.  

SM is just a big mystery in some parts too.  

Honestly, Kibum of Suju and Minho of SHINee are 'rappers' of their group, but their talent doesn't stretch far, other than the fact that they are great looking people.  We've grown to love them, but why SM had their eyes on them can be somewhat strange.  Hyoyeon from SNSD isn't confident in her singing, but she was however the fifth person selected for the group.  Hyoyeon is attractive, but it's kind of like putting a 9 in with a group of 10s.  Of course her dance is good, but the choreograph they give her is lame, when most of us know she can do better.



SM Y U SO WEIRD?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't care as long as I can fap.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 25, 2009)

Give me some good band names
I'm interested in listening to some Korean hip-hop


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 25, 2009)

lol just skim through the entire thread mostly at the beginning 

Sasori and Ennoea have posted some great stuff


----------



## Innocence (Sep 25, 2009)

Just watched the music video of MC snipers. Come unto spring 
Great video


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2009)

How awesome is this:


----------



## Adachi (Sep 25, 2009)

^ Nice cock there, GD.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 25, 2009)

GD has crossed the line into homosexuality aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago. 

Fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 



And ma boy TOP still looking hot as ever


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw the MV for Drunken Tiger's 'Monster' - omg why didn't anyone tell me he was hot and talented fuck you all lol. <3



koguryo said:


> Well I applied or whatever.  I chose Jiyoon(4Minute, chick that has the sunglasses, see avy) as the celeb I wanna partner with, I would have chosen Sooyoung but there's that whole Mnet-SM thing.  I don't take much pictures so I used some casual one taken at my friend's house.  I don't really have a cyworld either so I had to link them to my myspace, damn it.  Now I wait or something (



Good luck. 



NudeShroom said:


> So heres how we conclude SM:
> 
> They pull talented/semitalented kids off the street
> 
> ...



SM likes to give attention to the more ~popular~ members of each group. Like Junsu in DBSK, Heechul/Leeteuk/Kangin/anyone else I'm forgetting in SuJu, Tiffany/Jessica/Yoona/Taeyeon in SNSD,     Minho in SHINee,               etc. etc. 

But seriously, Hyoyeon really is such a good dancer and she's beautiful but when she's with the other girls she looks so mediocre. :/


----------



## Hope (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Sep 26, 2009)

> And don't forget, he's not shoopah man, he must be momma boy.


             .


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 26, 2009)

Omg I was laughing so hard when I first heard that. 

Did you hear Henry's English intro in 'Confession'?
"You know, when you really love someone, JUST GO FOR IT!" So cheesy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THAT

First time I listened to Korean ver. I wasn't paying attention to it/volume not up.

But oh god.  

Donghae wtf 

Btw, I've figured out that 1:36 - 1:38 in the Chinese version focusing on Siwon is the best shit ever.


----------



## Hope (Sep 26, 2009)

^

LMFAO FOREVER AT SIWON. wth how come I never noticed that shit before? Somone needs to gif that, seriously. 

I still can't get over the loltastic English in the Korean Version, YOU'RE MA YOU'RE MA BAYBEE GURR.

LOL YOU GUYS. I have a picture on my other laptop of my friend doing the glasses face that Hangeng does in the MV. I'll share it with you when I log onto that one.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 27, 2009)

What? Siwon shaking his legs or w/e? XD;

Brown Eyed Girls' Ga-in is gonna be on We Got Married, guys~
For those of you who don't know, WGM pairs up celebrities w/ each other [they don't know beforehand] and they act like a married couple. I wonder who it'll be. D:


----------



## Adachi (Sep 27, 2009)

Please let it be Boom or JoKwon, that would be insanely awesome. 

On the other hand, this was a pretty good performance of _Stand by U_


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know if I already posted this but
KARA-MISTER
AKA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTY DANCE


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a13Xuy_zuLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

Tae Yeon-Pudding.
AHH SOO CUTEEE!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amLBHE_JY-g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll make her scream way more if you know what I mean.

And by that I mean I would fuck her hard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Tae Yeon-Pudding.
> AHH SOO CUTEEE!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amLBHE_JY-g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I still have been too lazy to actually finish WGM.  I think I stopped watching it cause I was pretty happy after just watching SNSD in their bridesmaid dresses and when Seohyun/Sunny/Sica did that funny as hell marriage for PuddingxJelly. 

Oh god the way she yelled Pudding was lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _For Sasori_ 





*DEM LEGS*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CjOc4rjpGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWb5prmofJc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

For Sasori
Look at 1:40 of the clip
Soo young might be doing something interesting[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdBd7wNebSs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish I could be Yoona's spoon so she could lick me


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Sasori_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

Man I love how all the Korean vids are in HD


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

omg Haagen Dazs ;__;

How much more win can u get than hawt korean girls moaning to haagen dazs ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxrkybGrIAY&feature=player_embedded#t=351[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

gay        .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2009)

Tei doing the dance to Abracadbra was not gay at all, it was awesome


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcOWGQCk78U[/YOUTUBE]

Some girl asked her producer to recreate a Korean song, and she posted it to her Youtube.

How much you want to bet that he gets many more views than her videos? 

She's not bad but this is waaaay impressive.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Adachi (Sep 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> omg Haagen Dazs ;__;
> 
> How much more win can u get than hawt korean girls moaning to haagen dazs ;__;





Sasori said:


> gay        .



 Oh Sasori, you never cease to amuse me.

In other news, 4Minute finally won their first Mutizen award. Congratu-fucking-lations, that took too long.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> omg Haagen Dazs ;__;
> 
> How much more win can u get than hawt korean girls moaning to haagen dazs ;__;



Look at 1:35 at Soo young.
Her eating something might intrigue you.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 27, 2009)

I see someone has a Taeyeon bias.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 28, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcOWGQCk78U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Some girl asked her producer to recreate a Korean song, and she posted it to her Youtube.
> 
> ...



His giving GD a run for his money


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, that cover was pretty damn good :amazed I like his hair...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2009)

Even though I don't really like the song the cover was great. I watched some of her other videos, her cover for Its You by Suju was okay, but her Hot Issue was awful. I mean she had a video where she was singing in her toilet


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Even though I don't really like the song the cover was great. I watched some of her other videos, her cover for Its You by Suju was okay, but her Hot Issue was awful. I mean she had a video where she was singing in her toilet



Sining in the toilet seems to be a trend in america


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks 4minute aren't attractive at all? Without makeup they look nice but with the make up and awful clothes they look freaky. Hyuna looks awful especially with that tan.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 28, 2009)

^ lol no, tbh they're not the most beautiful girl group around but I don't think they're ugly or whatever.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 28, 2009)

None of them are actually 'hot', it's just that your eyes automatically get attracted to JiYoon whenever they perform; she's the only good-looking one in the group anyway. Maknae is actually quite cute, her face is even more baby-ish than Sohee's. GaYoon is literally Yeeun 2.0.

Leader and Hyunah I can ignore.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Am I the only one who thinks 4minute aren't attractive at all? *Without makeup they look nice but with the make up and awful clothes they look freaky.* Hyuna looks awful especially with that tan.


lol, that's funny since it's usually the other way around 

I think their alright. Like kimi said, there are more attractive girl groups out there but they're not unattractive.

Personally, I think Hyuna is hot but that's just me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2009)

So hyun is cute and the only one I recognize. D:


----------



## Adachi (Sep 29, 2009)

Not their best photoshoot, huh?

Jessica has eye bags, Tiffany's hair is just fugly, and Sooyoung, unfortunately, looks like a man closed up.

Only good looking ones are Yuri and Taeyeon.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 29, 2009)

How dare they do that to Sooyoung.



/For Sassy


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

ty u Kimmi ;__;

And man, that photoshoot is slowly making me feel like Jessica > Soo Young 

Seriously I'm growing more and more fond of her every time u guys post her :ho

Also, I love Taeyeon's hair


----------



## MOTO (Sep 29, 2009)

DAMN....Taeyeon looks absolutely hot with her new hairstyle pek I hope she keeps this style for awhile.

I've always thought Jessica>Sooyoung


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea, I really like straight hair.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 29, 2009)

Like I said
Tiffany=Taeyeon=Jessica(those use to be > until I realized my love for Taeyeon and Jessica is just too sexy)


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

I need more Jessica pics for verification.

One thing Soo Young has over the other girls is her dark skin :3


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 29, 2009)

Then you must love Yoobin from WG.

Jessica.
LOL GD. What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Yoona looks great there



Looks like a mix between Ft island, Shinee and Suju, the guy with the glasses looks abit like Donghae.

Link removed

Netizens are sick bastards.


----------



## Hope (Sep 29, 2009)

lol Child of Empire? What is this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Apparently the next "big" boyband, looks like an attempt at having a male SNSD from the looks of it.


----------



## Hope (Sep 29, 2009)

There's quite a few new boybands coming to debut this autumn. We'll just have to see.

I'd rather have like, a Wonder Girls comeback though to be fair.

Lee Hyori and Taeyang are apparently coming back soon though, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

> There's quite a few new boybands coming to debut this autumn. We'll just have to see.
> 
> I'd rather have like, a Wonder Girls comeback though to be fair.



I miss Wondergirls too. Yeah theres a couple of new groups debuting, I don't think most will make it, tho with 2PM's album on hold maybe one will make it otherwise they would all have lost to 2PM. Other than Shinee there no other group is there?



> Lee Hyori and Taeyang are apparently coming back soon though, so that's something to look forward to.



Apparently Lee Hyori new album is gonna be really good:

can be quite fatal


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to fuck her.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Yoona looks great there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice logo.

Although I've learnt to be suspicious of the authenticity of any creativity in Korean music 

In b4 this is a plagiarised logo.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

Crack crack crack


----------



## Hope (Sep 29, 2009)

^ lol forever at that. I want subs now, I've watched both episodes and it made me laugh so hard, so I really want to know what it'll be like with subs.

I want Big Bang to have a comeback aswell, like, all of them together. I miss TOP.


----------



## MOTO (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I need more Jessica pics for verification.
> 
> One thing Soo Young has over the other girls is her dark skin :3


Here's some 


*Spoiler*: __ 




















Ennoea said:


> because he couldn't do it that way he resorted to other methods
> 
> Netizens are sick bastards.


Wow those netizens are really pathetic...


----------



## Sasori (Sep 29, 2009)

First 2 pics she doesn't really look hot there. She looks almost malnurished 

Who's the girl behind her in the first pic though? She looks hawt.

The last pic Jessica looks really hot though :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2009)

The only thing hotter than Jessica in that last pic is that armpit

My current female favourite is probably Saaandara Park:

*Spoiler*: __ 








She be looking gangsta



Seohyun looks so innocentpek


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 29, 2009)

everyone looks like donghae

and Taeyeon and Seohyun always have the best hair.  The rest really aren't as versatile with their styles, except for the American duo who I just really don't care for in hair

AND THANK YOU SOME SEOHYUN LOVE


----------



## MOTO (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> First 2 pics she doesn't really look hot there. She looks almost malnurished
> 
> Who's the girl behind her in the first pic though? She looks hawt.
> 
> The last pic Jessica looks really hot though :ho


Yeah I know she doesn't but I only posted those first 3 pics because I thought she looked gorgeous in them. 

It's Yuri. She's hot too 

I'll be back with more Jessica pics, the hot ones


----------



## ItzDestiny (Sep 29, 2009)

Hope said:


> ^ lol forever at that. I want subs now, I've watched both episodes and it made me laugh so hard, so I really want to know what it'll be like with subs.
> 
> I want Big Bang to have a comeback aswell, like, all of them together. I miss TOP.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I need more Jessica pics for verification.
> 
> One thing Soo Young has over the other girls is her dark skin :3


Ya ready? 


*Spoiler*: _BAM_ 






WHAT CHU GON DO, WHAT CHU GON DO SASORI???




@Ennoea: lol'd at AsiaFanatics pic


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol I come back to you guys posting SNSD pics.



I miss these boys. ;___;


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Sep 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6OJ4phxtKY[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, _PRIVACY_ much? --'
Seriously, i'm mad not only did they invade Jaebeom's privacy but, their article is quite inaccurate also.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw that a while ago, ugh wtf. -____-

JAY-BOMB ROFL. They could've just called him by his real name, sheesh. I bet this'll get him MORE unwanted attention - I mean FILMING HIS HOUSE? :|||||

And they make it seem like he's an illegal immigrant wtf.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 30, 2009)

E t e r n i t y said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6OJ4phxtKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yeah, _PRIVACY_ much? --'
> Seriously, i'm mad not only did they invade Jaebeom's privacy but, their article is quite inaccurate also.


DAT BEARD **


----------



## MOTO (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow it's becoming news in America too. 

Link removed
Apparently, JYP has met with Jay in Seattle. Wonder what's going to happen from here on out.

and more Jessica pics 


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, it even made US news?

Also, DEM PICS. I love you guys. ;__;


----------



## Sasori (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok guys, you win.

I am now a Jessica fan


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Sep 30, 2009)

Btw, for anyone who cares:

dA link

Dynamic Duo 5th album! October 7!
And new Leessang, and new Kinetic Flow!


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DKKVXyn_KU[/YOUTUBE]

OH MI GATO

SOOYOUNG'S CUTE CHEEKS

I would soooo pinch those if it weren't for the fact that she's a bit older than me. 



and fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

this cf song will be stuck in my head until who knows when


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol they were showing them how to eat ramyun, like wtf

I just realised Sunny looks alot like my cousin, especially when she smiles, unfortunately this means I shouldn't like Sunny anymore


> Dynamic Duo 5th album! October 7!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbN6cyfu5RI[/YOUTUBE]

LeeSang Mv teaser (freaking good and Lee Hyori is in it):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtiXUXFLqew&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> Btw, for anyone who cares:
> 
> ave
> 
> ...


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG 

FUCK FUCKING FUCK 

I was just listening to their album today, wtf is this foreshadowing 

CANNOT FUCKING WAIT


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2009)

MV teaser for the second song from the Hwantastic Project:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xg2-UgXWIA[/YOUTUBE]

Its Jokwon, the teaser is fucking great, can't wait for the full mv.

The first song is this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byFHucegRYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2009)

I haven't heard any LeeSsang or Kinetic Flow.

Are they any good? The LeeSsang sounds quite good though, the MV was rather cool too.

Recommend me some albums?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DKKVXyn_KU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> OH MI GATO
> 
> ...


I'd fuck her in the cheek.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh Sasori

so straight forward

Dudes.  SNSD did Smooth Criminal is a dance battle.

I want to see that

sooooo bad

Boom is playing Narsha in Abracadabra, and Epik High is gonna perform which is awesome

but SNSD doing Michael Jackson is WIN


----------



## Sasori (Oct 1, 2009)

Man I love that hiphopplaya site but I never go on it cos I can't navigate it ;__;

Also lol @ them calling it "Black Music"

And Dok is ma boy


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 2, 2009)

Big Bang was called "black music" once, I think lol.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 2, 2009)

They need to redefine the term to "urban music".

I think that's the agreed term people use now.

Although it might be different in America I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2009)

> Although it might be different in America I guess.



I remember in the UK they used to call it "garage" music, which was weird. I don't think people label it like that anymore. Just call it hoe music


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh my god, the Sweet Girl Chuseok special is a massive lesbian orgy. 27 girl members together.

And the best part is? Both Sooyoung and Jessica are there. Sooyoung does the Kara "butt dance" and Jessica does this.

GODDAMIT MY PANTS EXPLODED


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2009)

I was expecting groping of tits, Gayoon shoulda felt up a lil higher 

Some of those girls in those groups have to be lesbians or at least bi


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

^^Man that was hot  I concur that Gayoon should have felt up higher 

Jessica pek


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

My heart literally skipped a beat when Jessica jumped on Gayoon's lap

Or rather, HHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

gawd if Jessica ever jumped on my lap like that...

I need to download this show!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I remember in the UK they used to call it "garage" music, which was weird. I don't think people label it like that anymore. Just call it hoe music


No, Garage is an actual genre of music.

It is one type of "urban" music in that it originates from urban culture.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh my god, the Sweet Girl Chuseok special is a massive lesbian orgy. 27 girl members together.
> 
> And the best part is? Both Sooyoung and Jessica are there. Sooyoung does the Kara "butt dance" and Jessica does this.
> 
> GODDAMIT MY PANTS EXPLODED


wtf i wos expecting something more 

That was some minor stroke of the thighs 

I want my money back


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

DO YOU GUYS NOT SEE THE WRESTLING?!

FURY


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

SHE WAS DOMINATING JESSICA LIKE THE RAPIST OF A MAN SHE IS


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw it, but they had too much clothes 

Not enough oil/water/lube either :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

Well. 

It's now my dream to grope Jessica.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

I heard my chinese friends talking about SNSD the other day.

They all say Jessica is the hottest, even the girls 

I think I agree with them now. 

Sorry SooYoung ilu still 

Actually post more pics of the others. It seems like Jess gets all the spotlight so maybe that might affect her attractiveness.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

> Some of those girls in those groups have to be lesbians or at least bi



I always wonder about this but none of them have once slipped, unlike ahem JoKwon ahem.

Jessica is nice but Tiffany and Yoona are better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

tbh

Seohyun sets off Gaydars from afar.

And Amber is an easy one.

and i'm gay for Nicole to say the least.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm watching the SBS Chuseok show, SNSD performing their debut song  it's been forever

Edit: Hyoyeon, Yuri, and Sooyoung dancing :ho.  These kinda shows are always the best.  Big Bang performed, too bad Daesung wasn't to be seen.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> wtf i wos expecting something more
> 
> That was some minor stroke of the thighs
> 
> I want my money back


Did you see Sooyoung doing the butt dance yet, man?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

will do, i'll probably have them by like 7 or 8 EST


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Oct 3, 2009)

No one likes Taeyeon? She's my fave, lol. And that Dok2 track is hot.

Btw. What is this news I heard of DD retiring once they enter the army? Which is very soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

^I think everyone here loves just about all of SNSD.   With all 9 of them, it's hard for us to mention all of them in one go. XD

And damn, the Army always seems bad for any music group.  

The only one from any group that I know has served already is Changmin from 2AM, probably why he's much more ripped than the other members. XD


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Anyone know where I can download the Chuseok specials, or at least stream them in high quality? All three look like fun. ;O


I downloaded the specials from here.

hey I like Taeyeon too but I just like Jessica more XD


----------



## AsunA (Oct 3, 2009)

I fucking love the buttdance...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

ten sa zangetsu said:


> No one likes Taeyeon? She's my fave, lol. And that Dok2 track is hot.
> 
> Btw. What is this news I heard of DD retiring once they enter the army? Which is very soon.


WAT

Dude you have to tell me this shit.

You seem to be the only person who knows about Korean hiphop that can _read_ Korean that can know about shit like this.

Inform me pl0x


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Did you see Sooyoung doing the butt dance yet, man?


----------



## AsunA (Oct 3, 2009)

After School and T-ara


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

After School, T-ara, SNSD(only 3), Kara, Brown Eyed Girls(No Gain), and 4minute is all I believe.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nEvB4CeSYQ[/YOUTUBE]

They've done these dances before, but not like you see them here.  It's so awesome, though Hyo misjudges her tying time.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

It would have been interesting if Amber (fx) was there


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

> *NudeShroom* (10 minutes ago) Show Hide
> 0
> Marked as spam
> Reply
> GANGSTERRRRRRRRRRS <3333


         .


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Who's the chick in the middle? 

She's got one baddass face, like proper street thug face. Not my type 

Suits the dance style though.

Who's the chick on the right also?

And lol @ SooYoung, she doesn't have the face, body or style to do this dance. She's wayyyyyyyyyy too cute pek

Seriously though she looks out of place wearing that shit, and her super cuteeee face is a juxtaposition of the street dance style


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

LOL, that's Hyoyeon.

On the right, that's Yuri. She looked pretty hawt in this


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> .





Sasori said:


> Who's the chick in the middle?
> 
> She's got one baddass face, like proper street thug face. Not my type
> 
> ...





Elite said:


> LOL, that's Hyoyeon.
> 
> On the right, that's Yuri.



This.

Well, Sooyoung is one of the best dancers at the moment, considering Yoona's schedule is packed.   

It was probably either her or Maknae, whose innocent image would have definitely clashed with these thug style ladies.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Elite said:


> It would have been interesting if Amber (fx) was there


FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Why wouldn't SM let f(x) participate in at least one of the Chuseok specials, I want to see some Jung sisters action.

Oh, and Amber wrestling with Jiyoon would have been awesome.

And then there's Victoria with her beautiful ass face...


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Man there's like 9 of them or something right?

I only have the capacity to learn like only 3 of their names at any one time.

Soo Young has already got a permalink in my brain so that's taken. I've recently fallen for Jessica too.

Who is the third member that should have the honour of my memory :ho?

I liked Taeyeong's hair but I've seen some pretty pics of Yuri too.

 SHOW ME MORE SO I CAN JUDGE PL0X


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Well, Sooyoung is one of the best dancers at the moment


Are you fucking serious ?

SooYoung just looks like the cute pretty shy one that doesn't want to sing or dance or even be seen.

I like those types :ho


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

^ Lol, no man, you are so wrong about that. Sooyoung is probably the most open and quick-witted girl in the group.

The cute shy one would be Seohyun, the maknae. 

In b4 Cara with her pictures of various members.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Are you fucking serious ?
> 
> SooYoung just looks like the cute pretty shy one that doesn't want to sing or dance or even be seen.
> 
> I like those types :ho



wat

That's as far from Sooyoung as you get.  She's the loudest, most natural born performer & comedian from the girls.

But if that's how you want to see her, I advise you to never watch any reality shows with her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^ Lol, no man, you are so wrong about that. Sooyoung is probably the most open and quick-witted girl in the group.
> 
> The cute shy one would be Seohyun, the maknae.
> 
> In b4 Cara with her pictures of various members.



AHA! I GIF'D!

Gonna make your avatars now


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

wat

fffffffffffffffffff

looks can be decieving/never judge a book by it's cover etc...............


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

Sooyoung rips the hell out of them, Yoona's too nice, Seohyun doesn't talk and Jessica and Tiffany don't know whats going on half the time

Tho SNSD were every where this week, I would have preffered to see fx or even some Suju. And are 2ne1 gonna do any variety shows? They sing and then just leave, and G dragon better keep his plagarising mittens of my Saaandara Park, trying it on like that

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biEE7h7IYnY&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome.

I would have liked 4Mintues dance too if it wasn't for Hyuna. She's like a plastic doll, and has the personality of one too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 3, 2009)

Jiyoung is too cute to be gangster xD

But that was awesome, but omg Kara is tired.  T_T

They need to give their goodbye stage already, they've been at it forever.

Almost forgot:

IT'S GODDAMN HARD FINDING PICTURES OF BEG

I don't know of a fansite for them


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

I know everyone loves UEE but Park Kahi from After School is bloody gorgeous, I can't believe I've never given her any attention

Narsha


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 3, 2009)

Elite said:


> I downloaded the specials from here.
> 
> hey I like Taeyeon too but I just like Jessica more XD



I love you so much right now. <3 Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

ffffffffffff so much cum on my keyboard


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 3, 2009)

I was also going to say that over the last week I've had an obsession with Nicole from Kara and Ga-in from BEG.

HHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

You don't want to know how many times I've watched Kara and BEG perform 미스터 and Abracadabra live.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

@ Sasori
Thank you, Cara.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

Been there man, I was completely obsessed with BEG for months, now I've moved on to 2ne1.

Tho at the moment I think kpop really needs a shake up, I hope the comebacks in the latter part of the year breathe some life in to kpop.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually thought Hyuna's Bad Girl solo was pretty good.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG UR SIG 

OMG THE WAY JESS PUTS HER HAND ON HER MOUTH OMG >________>


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

^ HOLY CRAP, YOU SIG IS BA-

HHHNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

YOU MIND MAKING ONE FOR ME WHEN SEXSICA JUMPS ON GAYOON'S LAP?? OH, AND ALSO WHEN SOOYOUNG DOES THE BUTT DANCE PLEASE



-edit- WAIT WTF WHERE DID YOU COME FROM, SASORI?!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

That's what SooYoung said when she turned around in the shower :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

And then I woke up


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^ HOLY CRAP, YOU SIG IS BAM-
> 
> HHHNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ...


Yeah sure. I'll do it now. I actually already started one with Sica jumping on Gayoon's lap lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

You guys are awesome

Poor SNSd, their legs must be cold.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Funny, their nipples don't show it.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2009)

It's not cold in Korea yet, it still kinda feels like Summer, so they're bodies should be nice and warm.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

It unfortunate since people in Asia apparently don't have sex SNSD and practically every Idol group and their bodies are just going to waste



Posting cuz when I saw this I went awww.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> It unfortunate since people in Asia apparently don't have sex SNSD and practically every Idol group and their bodies are just going to waste


THANK YOU.

BODIES ARE GOING TO WASTE.

LIKE WHEN A STRIPPER DIES.

IT GETS ME SO FUCKING MAD SOMETIMES. 

THE INJUSTICE. THE UNFAIRNESS. THE SHEER HARSHNESS OF THIS WORLD


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh lord, this is hilarious. JoKwon never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> BODIES ARE GOING TO WASTE.
> 
> ...


FUCK THE WOMEN. SAVE THE WORLD.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2009)

AGREED!!

SAVE THE CHEERLEADER--I MEAN FUCK THE WOMEN


----------



## MOTO (Oct 3, 2009)

@Adachi: Here you go :ho







There's more to the Sooyoung butt dance so if you want the rest of it gif'd then just ask.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it just me or is Mister like a pedo/jailbait song? I haven't seens subs but it sounds like one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRuwG6eH9Vk[/YOUTUBE]

I could spend all day watching Nicole and SNSD


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

Just saying, generally in Korea, most guys like girls in this order

1. Yoona (prettiest, nice, great smile, sexy dancer, youngest)

2. Taeyeon (best singer, cutest, leader, great personality, cute laugh)

3. Jessica (sexy, boobs, LEGSSS, LEGGSS, speaks, english,sexy, LEGGSS)

4. Tiffany ( cutest smile, speaks english, nicest legs(voted), sexy voice, she fell off 
after saying stupid shit)

5. Yuri (great dancer, sexy, has charisma)

6. Soo Young ( cute, funny, unique)

7. Seo Hyun( kind looking)

8. Sunny (weird face, nice body)

9.Hyo yeon (ugly face, usually ugly hair, but a great dancer)


Pretty much what the general population of Korea thinks.

I, of course, think its Tae Yeon, Yoona, Jessica, Tiffany, Yuriand the rest doesn't matter


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GdvdH3OBi8[/YOUTUBE]

*BEASTED THAT SHIT DAWG*

I'm not saying it's MJ caliber, but a great performance.

*WATCH SEOHYUN'S MOONWALK, SHE DOES IT PERFECT LOL*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha, watching the part of Idol Big Show where they woke up Kara actually made me feel kind of sad. They're all talented and do loads of work for their company, yet look horribly sleep deprived and all live in the same average apartment.

It's clear that most stars in Asia don't make half the amount of money American stars do. It's kinda of weird that I feel bad for them, even though they are obviously having a much better life than I am.  It's just that compared to the rich and famous from other countries, they don't seem to have half as good a living.

Just seems pretty unfair. ;__;

Also, I'll be damned if those girls and guys aren't having sex. They're far too hot to be wasting their bodies!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 4, 2009)

all these pics and vids and no onion booties 

anywayz,only kpop/rnb/watever songs i got and actually love is these two songs i got a long time ago:


[YOUTUBE]euAozlAwxR0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xj3Lygp2rMY[/YOUTUBE] i fricken love this song  my gawd. i cant understand nothing but damn...

anyone can point me towards some similar shit. u know soothing, chill, somethin i can vibe wit.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 4, 2009)

@jae: you forgot to include pictures with those desciptions 



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GdvdH3OBi8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *BEASTED THAT SHIT DAWG*
> 
> ...


OMG, they totally owned the dance battles. SNSD + Moonwalk=FTW! 



NaraShikamaru said:


> Haha, watching the part of Idol Big Show where they woke up Kara actually made me feel kind of sad. They're all talented and do loads of work for their company, yet look horribly sleep deprived and all live in the same average apartment.
> 
> It's clear that most stars in Asia don't make half the amount of money American stars do. It's kinda of weird that I feel bad for them, even though they are obviously having a much better life than I am.  It's just that compared to the rich and famous from other countries, they don't seem to have half as good a living.
> 
> ...


It seems like most idols are worked to death. But as long as the companies can make money off of them then they probably don't care about the artist's health.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

Elite said:


> @Adachi: Here you go :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GdvdH3OBi8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *BEASTED THAT SHIT DAWG*
> 
> ...


omg this is so fucking pro pek

Oh yea see in that Nicole video, I wana point out all the girls I find hot or ugly.

But I don't know how that will work cos you can't see when I point


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok let's go through this then:

Ok I'm gonna ignore Nicole and SooYoung cos I know who they are I just need help with the rest.

*0:06* - hot. I love her hair.

*0:11* - hot

*0:13* - cute but not really hot. not my type

*0:18* - oh oh who is this? I love her hair, I love pigtails  
At first I thought it was SooYoung cos of the fringe but she doesn't have the same face (lawl).

She would be hot but her gum line is kinda wierd /fussy (Don't get me wrong I'd still smash her tho :ho)​
*0:30* - She's really cute. Her face is so "pure". Like it's completely plain and nothing 
special, but it's the pureness that's appealing. The lack of anything.​
*0:36* - ugly

*0:38* - She looks like she could be pretty but her facial structure is just so...skeletal. 
I don't know if that's just malnutrition or her face is really like that.​
*1:00* - wat

*2:37* - hot. Not as hot as the rest --no rather she doesn't stand out as much as the other hotties..​
*3:00* That's Jessica right? Hot, but she looks so...malnurished and tired (those bags 
;_ in this vid ;D:​
*4:25* - Hot. She looks older than the other chicks though. She's still hot.

I think that's all the girls they showed in this clip. Wait wtf is that Daesang sitting in front of SooYoung o_O??


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol no thats Minwoo sitting in front of Sooyoung, he looked at Nicole like a piece of fish.

I think in the video the girls weren't at their best appearance wise, they looked quite tired. Yoona looked weird in this ep. Nicole kinda out hots the lot of em tho.

Anyway MBC Star Dance Battle:

SNSD: did well, dance wise they were the best, but the Sorry performance was really bad. 

Suju: performance was great probably the best, unfortunately their dancing paled in comparison to SNSD. 

2AM: bloody rocked Hot issue, sang it with some attitude and dancing was fucking hilariously great. Tho I wished they'd done Fire instead, they would have killed it, esp dancing wise. Can't believe they lost to that old guy and his unfunny Son Dambi parody

After School: Meh their performance lacked any emotion or attitude, their dancing was okay.

Kara: nicole did really well, nothing special.

And lol Boom's Abracadabra performance, the audience was covering their eyes


----------



## AsunA (Oct 4, 2009)

I could actually sit down and listen to Nobody without cringing, KARA did a good job singing it. Actually I tend to like WG's songs only when they're not sung by WG


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2009)

That's EXACTLY how I feel, Ennoea. 

As much as I love Suju and SNSD, this was strangely a dance battle of all things that SNSD should have won.   

Eunhyuk's rap was beast and the tearing of the pants was lol, but it was more parody than anything.   They're definitely some of the most talented dancers out of ALL groups, but I do believe they won the round due to a little favoritism.

I do agree however that SNSD's Sorry Sorry was pretty lame compared to their Music Core perf, mostly due to probably lack of members (a choreo meant for 13, down to 9 and then to 5 members) and the bad camera work at some parts. XD  Seohyun unfortunately wasn't able to do her awesome vocal imitations to get that last note off right either. ;__;

However, like I said already, Smooth Criminal was BEAST.   Only one visible mistake (Sooyoung puts her leg down early, Sasori you should go comfort her ) and Hyoyeon trips a little.  

Seohyun made up for her Sorry Sorry Note with her moonwalk. 

Other than that, I'm gonna go watch it again. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll make sure she keeps her legs up :ho


----------



## Ram (Oct 4, 2009)

You're Korean?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 4, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Just saying, generally in Korea, most guys like girls in this order
> 
> 1. Yoona (prettiest, nice, great smile, sexy dancer, youngest)
> 
> ...



C-Cool story, b-bro.



NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GdvdH3OBi8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *BEASTED THAT SHIT DAWG*
> 
> ...



*MOON WALK, friend, CAN YOU DO IT? *

-edit- Out of nowhere, Ram comes in.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 4, 2009)

Sasori said:


> hawtttt
> 
> Dude who's the chick in the background in ur sig that flicks her hair :ho?


Narsha from BEG


----------



## Adachi (Oct 4, 2009)

*MBC Star Dance Battle*

SNSD: Moonwalk was awesome, but Sorry Sorry was a bit worse than their performance.

2AM:  Jokwon and Changmin made my day.

Kara: I love how their counterparts/the parts they are singing fits them almost perfectly (with the exception of Seungyeon, she doesn't fit to be Sunye), and Nicole was hot as ever 

Suju: very entertaining, but I would have loved to see them dancing Genie seriously haha

Kim Taewoo: I'm loving this giant more and more

After School: prttey good I guess, didn't exactly 'wow' me except the beginning and ending parts, good synchronization, and I like how they are showing support for 2Pm by having 7 people and writing the arm thing.

Boom: still watching right now 

-edit- Holy crap his manly voice


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

Adachi said:


> C-Cool story, b-bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm korean, live in a korean community, lived in korea, chat with koreans in korea, read korean news, go on naver, daum.net, etc., I think I would know.

That being said, Sasori, watch the Yoona episode of Family Outing. She is so cute and beautiful.

Here is a clip on her on another show

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHY4WGO_T9E[/YOUTUBE]

Yoona comes in 0:45

I cum in 0:46


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

Ram said:


> You're Korean?


No lol



thegoodjae said:


> Well, I'm korean, live in a korean community, lived in korea, chat with koreans in korea, read korean news, go on naver, daum.net, etc., I think I would know.


Less talk, more taking pics of ur hot korean friends and posting it here pl0x


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

pfft Yoona is nothing compared to the girl he was sitting with


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BhYwfVobiM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
BOOOBS.
Sasori, I'll say who everyone is.

The first girl talking is Tiffany.

The second girl talking is Jennifer.

First girl to sing is Seo Hyun.

At 0:29, Tiffany comes in again and sings HNNNGGG

Yoona comes in at :40. She is the girl in the middle.

At 0:51, Jessica comes back in to sing.

Chorus at around 1:00, the middle is Yoona, with Tae Yeon on our left and 

Jessica on our right.

At 1:09. Tae Yeon slots to the middle

At 1;20, Sunny comes in to sing after chorus

Soo Young slides in at 1:29.

At 1:40, Hyo Yeon starts singing in the middle.

Tae Yeon then starts walking in the middle and starts singing.

At 2:06, the girl in the middle is Seo Hyun, our left is tiffany, and our right is tae yeon.

At 2:13 after Tiffany slides in the middle the camera closes up to where ot looks like tae Yeon is in the middle while Tiffany is on the right and Jessica on the left

At 2:20 Yuri comes in and sings.

At  2:28 Tae Yeon starts singing again.

At 2:36, Jessica slides to the middle again.

At 2:56, Tae Yeon is back in the middle.

At 3:07 Seo Hyun slides to the middle.


BREASTTTT


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2009)

lol jennifer

i already gave a tut earlier in the thread, but the video is gone now.

Sasori doesn't really care about learning their names.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flObqcvQhB8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Tae Yeon is asking for it in the background


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3a3SVKi5k4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Tiffany is known to have the best eye smile and wink in Korea.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 4, 2009)

Wait lol who's Jennifer? 

-edit- Oh God, I need like 4k only until next rep rank.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2009)

I need like 50k till my next, maybe I should start repwhoring again?



> Sasori doesn't really care about learning their names



He has the memory of a goldfish


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_rvKbaO2jg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Yooona robot Gee lolll


----------



## Ram (Oct 4, 2009)

Is this both Koreas or just South Korea?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

IS IT OUT YET?

5/10/09 RITE?

ITS THE 5TH TODAY


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

Ram said:


> Is this both Koreas or just South Korea?


Obviously only South Korea 

As if North Korea would allow media out of their borders, or have such a capitalistic culture.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2009)

North Korean music is bad, like really bad. I wonder what wonders would come from the folks in the North if they were allowed to think and be creative? Its sad, I wonder whats its like to live there:S


----------



## Sasori (Oct 4, 2009)

^ How would you know it's bad?

Nothing ever goes in, or out from there.

I imagine that it is such a controlled state that the music is all propaganda ridden.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_9QhRzJEs[/YOUTUBE]

...someone had to do it


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 4, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Just saying, generally in Korea, most guys like girls in this order
> 
> 1. Yoona (prettiest, nice, great smile, sexy dancer, youngest)
> 
> ...



I think they're all pretty~

But Seohyun is the youngest, not Yoona lol.
I think people are starting to forget about the bad remarks Tiffany made before and Taeyeon's racist comments, but idk.

And Jessica is probably an A-cup at best these days lol.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvWNZT_61JM[/YOUTUBE]

Favorite song atm


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the fat gold chains, even if it's for "retro-parodizing" fashion.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> NK music is traditional/folk music.


Like I said, Propaganda ridden.

The trad/folk music enforces the "nationalistic" virtues on to the ppl.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Oct 5, 2009)

BabyVox is from South Korea, but a little back in the day (not too far back), some of the popular groups/artists from South performed in North for some thing. I remember watching Shinhwa's performance. It was that exact stage and audience. I think.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

DUDE

HAS THE ALBUM COME OUT YET?

ITS THE 5TH ALREADY


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

Dynamic Duo's farwell album as its being called will be released on the 9th Sasori, I hope after the military service they will reform which they probably will.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

wtf 9th?

And wtf military service ?

How long is that going to be ;___;?


----------



## Hope (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh netizens. Big Bang have been absent for ages, whats wrong with giving then some air time?

The thing is, you don't see them complain about SNSD basically taking over MBC, lol.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't understand netizens, they complain about ~*skinship*~ but totally don't care if a celebrity basically kills someone and dumps the body over [I'm not kidding].


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BhYwfVobiM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> BOOOBS.
> Sasori, I'll say who everyone is.
> 
> The first girl talking is Tiffany.


She's hawt  

Like a 9/10 at least.



> The second girl talking is Jessica.


She's alrite I guess. She looks a bit malnourished though.

Other than that she is pretty though. I'd say a 6/10.

Wierd she looks hotter in the other pics u show of her tho 

oh oh I think it might be her hair in this vid that I don't like.



> First girl to sing is Seo Hyun.


omg so she's the girl with the "pure" face!! She's so pretty. There's something about her...I don't know, it just really draws me in and appeals to me. She's incredibly pretty. 10/10 easily 



> At 0:29, Tiffany comes in again and sings HNNNGGG


Oh wow she's really pretty. 10/10 I think.



> Yoona comes in at :40. She is the girl in the middle.


Overrated man. She's like 6/10, and ranked under Jess. She just looks so frail and skinny and unhealthy 



> At 0:51, Jessica comes back in to sing.
> 
> Chorus at around 1:00, the middle is Yoona, with Tae Yeon on our left


She's alrite. She's like same level as Jess I guess.



> and
> 
> Jessica on our right.
> 
> ...


O wow She's quite pretty too, 9/10?


> Soo Young slides in at 1:29.


...actually objectively (lawl) speaking she's probably a 9/10 too 

I think Seo Hyun is cuter 


> At 1:40, Hyo Yeon starts singing in the middle.


wat



> Tae Yeon then starts walking in the middle and starts singing.
> 
> At 2:06, the girl in the middle is Seo Hyun, our left is tiffany, and our right is tae yeon.
> 
> ...


Oh shit that's some serious loli right thar. She's not even hot lol, just super young 



> At  2:28 Tae Yeon starts singing again.
> 
> At 2:36, Jessica slides to the middle again.
> 
> ...


Ok I think I learnt them all now.

And by that I mean I'll forget by tomorow 

Conclusion is that Seo Hyun is amazingly pretty. Her straight black hair and just cute face just points to a traditionally, straightforward beauty. It's so pure 

Tiffany on the other hand is the "modern" beauty. I love her hair, and she's really hawt.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Lee Soo Man is up to something.

He picks probably one of the most perfect 5 girls for a pop group, and people loved them 2 days before they even debuted.  Yet he gives them the most boring song ever.  LaChaTa isn't a bad song, it's just freakin boring now.  

This is the man behind Suju, SNSD, BoA, DBSK.

Something does seem right.  

GUYS I THINK LEE SOO MAN IS GONNA BLOW UP F(X)


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually, I've forgotten them all already


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flObqcvQhB8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Tae Yeon is asking for it in the background


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Someone gif that 

And omg I love Soo Young's style 

And wow she's so tall


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> omg so she's the girl with the "pure" face!! She's so pretty. There's something about her...I don't know, it just really draws me in and appeals to me. She's incredibly pretty. 10/10 easily



*Spoiler*: __ 




*<3*







> Overrated man. She's like 6/10, and ranked under Jess. She just looks so frail and skinny and unhealthy



Yoona is a lot cuter with short hair.  I don't think Yoona as a person is overrated, but the other stars seem to wear her out.  (ex. all the people make her do her imitation over though she herself even gets bored of it, and all the freaking guys on SGB voted her ideal girl.  i mean wtf get some more interests. )


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I don't understand netizens, they complain about ~*skinship*~ but totally don't care if a celebrity basically kills someone and dumps the body over [I'm not kidding].


"Soon after being arrested with drunk driving without a license, he was selected as model for Hyundai's new minivan."


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fffffffffffffffffffff

Ok she's officially taken over Soo Young now 

That's right guys Seo Hyun is now top of my list 



> Yoona is a lot cuter with short hair.  I don't think Yoona as a person is overrated, but the other stars seem to wear her out.  (ex. all the people make her do her imitation over though she herself even gets bored of it, and all the freaking guys on SGB voted her ideal girl.  i mean wtf get some more interests. )


pfft she's nothing special


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome to the dark side, Saso.  :ho

Now, spaz with me at Seohyun's moonwalk.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3a3SVKi5k4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Tiffany is known to have the best eye smile and wink in Korea.


ffffffffffffffff I thought that said Tiffany habit - w*a*nking :ho



Ennoea said:


> He has the memory of a goldfish


Nah I only remember important stuff.

Names aren't important for fapping


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

I would but I don't know who's who 

Seriously, the only girl I can tell from the other Koreans in the entirety of Korean media is Soo Young


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Alright, time to start posting and making a FAQ for every single Korean girl we love.  Along with her birthday and height, we're gonna post 30 pictures with her so you learn to recognize them. 

and in smooth criminal, Seohyun is the one to the far left, lol


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

wat

far left is Soo Young.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

they switch around

I thought you'd know what i meant


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

Its useless making Sasori learn the names, he remembers them by ass not name

I lolled at the minivan thing aswell, yet Jaebum was told to commit suicide, fucking retarded netizens.

Anyway I watched Big Bang Intimate Note, these guys are such idiots, I like Seungri alot more now aswell. The ending was quite good too. Seriously tho Im surprised theres anyone daesung can't get along with.

Anyway the fangirls must be annoyed at all the SNSD ratings, lets start rating boyband members

Donghae>> the rest.

I know its gay but so is liking Hyuna


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> they switch around
> 
> I thought you'd know what i meant


oh oh you mean the one with her mic thingy dangling?

Man that's professional right there, carrying on the dance even with it come out ur pocket and dangling, inhibiting your dancing 

The tied back ponytail hair one on the far left when they are doing the moonwalk rite?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

Were reacing 2000 posts, I wonder who gets it?

Ohh groping I see


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I lolled at the minivan thing aswell, yet Jaebum was told to commit suicide, fucking retarded netizens.
> 
> Anyway I watched Big Bang Intimate Note, these guys are such idiots, I like Seungri alot more now aswell. The ending was quite good too. Seriously tho Im surprised theres anyone daesung can't get along with.



Gotta link? 


> Anyway the fangirls must be annoyed at all the SNSD ratings, lets start rating boyband members
> 
> Donghae>> the rest.



I'm in love with Onew.  Almost as much as I love Seohyun, but Onew melts your insides like they're chocolate.  

For sexiest Suju, it would probably have to be Siwon.

Wookie is a cutie, especially in glasses. <3

Other boybands, I think TOP is sexy, and Changmin(2AM) looks cute

Chansung(2PM) is hawt.

DBSK is hard 



> I know its gay but so is liking Hyuna


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> oh oh you mean the one with her mic thingy dangling?
> 
> Man that's professional right there, carrying on the dance even with it come out ur pocket and dangling, inhibiting your dancing
> 
> The tied back ponytail hair one on the far left when they are doing the moonwalk rite?



Yessir.  /goes back to watch her again pek


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Who is that?

And massive dimension gif is massive dimension.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2009)

*OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, COMES ADACHI AND HIS 2000 POST*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

So like 2k get ?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2009)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> *OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, COMES ADACHI AND HIS 2000 POST*


*OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, COMES ADACHI AND HIS INABILITY TO COUNT*


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> *OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE, COMES ADACHI AND HIS 2000 POST*[/sze]




 

The gif is Amber hugging someone I can't recognize from behind.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh Oh nudes is that Nicole sitting with the cap in the moonwalk vid?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep!  You get a gold star with "Kara Recognizer" stamped on it.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyway, where have I seen this guy before, he looks really really familiar, but I just can't think of the show's name.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

Amber's hugging Hyuna, apparently the two of them best of friends.

Lol Adachi.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Nah I don't know anyone from Kara.

I just know Nicole cos of that vid u guys posted last page ago


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmm_ZITeoyI[/YOUTUBE]

Kara's freestyle dance on MBC star dance battle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmm_ZITeoyI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kara's freestyle dance on MBC star dance battle.



That was Nicole's gift for Seohyun. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_OXVBG4E04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2009)

Nicole has the nicest butt out of all Korean girls, period.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 5, 2009)

Nicole looks out of place in Kara.

She's too "street" and badass. She belongs in BEG or 2NE1 or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Nicole has the nicest butt out of all Korean girls, period.



Agreed on SOOO MANY LEVELS.

The black in me makes me madly in love with Nicole.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdC4dMBL4Qo[/YOUTUBE]

Full freestyle dance battle, lol at Jokwon. Sorry the sound is bit messed up tho.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, this I'm excited for

Also, you a 2PM fan? Get ready to cry


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Okay, this I'm excited for



Do want

though it would have been interesting if they did it together, lol.

Jessica and Krystal on the same track.

edit:

Nicole is love.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB18uvq1OJs&feature=PlayList&p=6CDC262B5AC93F7A&index=9[/YOUTUBE]
Oh lord Heechul was win, esp his ice princess Heesica act


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Lee Soo Man is up to something.
> 
> He picks probably one of the most perfect 5 girls for a pop group, and people loved them 2 days before they even debuted.  Yet he gives them the most boring song ever.  LaChaTa isn't a bad song, it's just freakin boring now.
> 
> ...



Well to be fair, LSM isn't even CEO of SME anymore. And yeah LaChaTa got boring after a couple days of listening to it. '__'


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2009)

It feels like every girl group has one or a couple of girls that I wanna sex


*Spoiler*: __ 



SNSD: Tiffany, Sunny, and Yuri(Borderline but on this side)
Kara: Gyuri and Seungyeon
2NE1: CL(I don't know why)
BEG: Narsha
4Minute: Hyuna and Gayoon
Jewelry: That rapper chick



Then it has the girls I wanna take out for a nice steak dinner


*Spoiler*: __ 



SNSD: Sooyoung(she's borderline both), Yoona, Seohyun, Jessica, Taeyeon
Kara: The rest of them
4Minute: Jiyoon
BEG: Gain(She's also borderline)




I feel like some groups are missing


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Excuse me, sir, I'm afraid I don't understand your comment of "[plowing] the shit out of" my future-sex friends, Yuri and Narsha.

I apologize for my inability to comprehend your statement.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2009)

Kara use to be a four member group, but the sexy leader had to stop because she failed her entry exam.
Here is a clip of their old song, which was pretty good.

At this time, they were labeled as the next Finkl, and was probably the most talented group that disbanded way too early.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8v9r_zn204[/YOUTUBE]

Kara-If u wanna
The catlike eye girl was the leader......


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2009)

Adachi said:


> ^ Excuse me, sir, I'm afraid I don't understand your comment of "[plowing] the shit out of" my future-sex friends, Yuri and Narsha.
> 
> I apologize for my inability to comprehend your statement.



Edited post cuz Plow sounds like abuse.

Edit: Rumors say that SJ's Kyuhyun has a "scandal" or something with a Thai singer.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2009)

Sasori, do you know Son Dam Bi?
Sexy soloist.

LEGGSSSS
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OzabifGLT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Oct 6, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Do want
> 
> though it would have been interesting if they did it together, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2009)

Dance Practice

AOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH MMYYYY

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc4OtmMms6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoever these girls are, they killledddd it. They were just plain sick and nasty.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jCzDsvVyrI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2009)

ITT: thegoodjae faps like there's no tomorrow


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2009)

The first time I saw this video was 2 years ago sometime this month on Arirang in Japan, made me more interested in Korea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1f7GCZoQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2009)

Naruto 466 Discussions Thread

Looks interesting, an all girl idol variety show along the lines of In2d and Family outing.



> Rumors say that SJ's Kyuhyun has a "scandal" or something with a Thai singer.



Naruto 466 Discussions Thread



> While it is highly plausible that something is going on, most likely it is merely physical and based on attraction.



Well duh why else would you go after a girl, good for him if its true.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2009)

So how 'bout dem.....idk.  Oh Taeyang comes back sometime this month.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Drugcola
> 
> Looks interesting, an all girl idol variety show along the lines of In2d and Family outing.


Too much clothes 



> Drugcola
> 
> Well duh why else would you go after a girl, good for him if its true.




omg are Koreans really that prude that they think relationships are based solely on Love and fairys ??



Hope he plows that bitch and releases a sex tape :ho


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Oct 6, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Kara use to be a four member group, but the sexy leader had to stop because she failed her entry exam.
> Here is a clip of their old song, which was pretty good.
> 
> At this time, they were labeled as the next Finkl, and was probably the most talented group that disbanded way too early.
> ...



I don't know who you mean by the "catlike eye girl", but if you mean Gyuri is the leader, then that's correct. However, if you mean Sunghee, she was the lead vocalist, but she was never the leader. You're correct that she had to leave though. Just thought I should correct that, lol.




Sasori said:


> Too much clothes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess people don't believe in romance anymore . Not everything has to be about sex.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2009)

Life according to Netizens:

-Babies are born when two people with their clothes on hold hands, and then a pixie comes and sings a song and it falls out of the sky

-Male on male idol relations are wanted aslong as its not gay

-Interest in women>dumping a dead body

-Having a girlfriend>Murder

-Sex scandal>Holocaust

-Liking America=anti-Korean=traitor

-Girls even admitting they like a guy=whore




> Anyway, where have I seen this guy before, he looks really really familiar, but I just can't think of the show's name.



He's one of the MC's on Intimate note, he was in the SNSD ep.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 6, 2009)

> -Girls even admitting they like a guy=whore


                 .

Marraige should come first duh


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 6, 2009)

lol @ steak dinner.  Hara definitely needs one of those.  so does Jessica.

The rest of them look much more natural, though i wouldn't be afraid if they were to each eat 2 hamburgers, french fries, a milkshake and some funnel cake for desert. 



koguryo said:


> The first time I saw this video was 2 years ago sometime this month on Arirang in Japan, made me more interested in Korea.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT1f7GCZoQ0[/YOUTUBE]



I saw this at the same time too, I showed it to my friend who is STILL a big Sone ever since I showed it to her, and she got me back interested a little before Gee came out.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 6, 2009)

I just saw Epik High's performance on Star Dance Battle. They killed that shit yo! Tukutz is just too slick for his own good! :ho I even liked his little rap!

I hate that Epik High are going to be split for essentially 2 years because of his army duties. Glad we don't have that shit in the UK.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 7, 2009)

^Oh yeah, just read about that this afternoon.

Funny how he gets married two days before enlisting into military services; I mean, yes it's romantic that you get married and have sex before the duties, but you are leaving the chick to two years of solitude and cheating mang.

In other news, aha aha ahahahahaha


----------



## Adachi (Oct 7, 2009)

This and that are actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 7, 2009)

KIM TAE WOOO!!!
Fucking monster. His new song is sick.
Fucking love G.O.D
The best boy band korea ever produced.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 7, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I just saw Epik High's performance on Star Dance Battle. They killed that shit yo! Tukutz is just too slick for his own good! :ho I even liked his little rap!
> 
> I hate that Epik High are going to be split for essentially 2 years because of his army duties. Glad we don't have that shit in the UK.


WAT

WAIT WAT

TUKUTZ GOT DRAFTED?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Adachi said:


> ^Oh yeah, just read about that this afternoon.
> 
> Funny how he gets married two days before enlisting into military services; I mean, yes it's romantic that you get married and have sex before the duties, but you are leaving the chick to two years of solitude and cheating mang.


Tukutz just got married ?


----------



## Hope (Oct 7, 2009)

On the whole fanclub issue, can't they all just support each other? 



Ennoea said:


> IAnyway the fangirls must be annoyed at all the SNSD ratings, lets start rating boyband members
> 
> Donghae>> the rest.



I agree with this completely.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2009)

Whale & JoKwon Dunk Shoot MV 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcEGNryOzQs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

As for the FC business, seriously its just petty. Especially with the anti-YG stuff lately.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol I love how netizens don't bother to stalk Epik High and now we just learned that Tukutz has been with a woman for 10 years. 
But his poor wife, only two days with him before he has to get sent away. >:


----------



## Adachi (Oct 7, 2009)

Lol, not exactly what I was expecting, but nonetheless happy that SNSD aren't going back to the cutesy concept yet

To be honest, I like the electronic (f(x)) version better.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 8, 2009)

Fuck, I'm gonna miss them


----------



## Beluga (Oct 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zDHM0MLX-c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

awesomeness.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome to K-pop 2008, how may I serve you, sir?

-edit- ^ That's a funny ass MV but can't say I didn't see that coming


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> This and that are actually pretty hilarious.



LOL, Brian cracked me up


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't get much excited about phone ads tbh, but Fx version is the better of the two.

LeeSsang & Lee Hyori MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl1OQIMCZGI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 8, 2009)

Wait, so Tukutz, and is it both the Dynamic Duo??

Who else is being lost to military service ???


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2009)

Isn't Tablo enlisting soon aswell? Unless he's already served his mandatory military duty. I was checking out his life story, man the guys been through quite a bit.



> Who else is being lost to military service



Minwoo from Shinwha just left aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2009)

Krystal was the pimp that day.

Also for those who don't know

Victoria-Luna-Sulli-Krystal-Amber


----------



## Adachi (Oct 8, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't Tablo enlisting soon aswell? Unless he's already served his mandatory military duty. I was checking out his life story, man the guys been through quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Minwoo from Shinwha just left aswell


Any link for the life story?

-edit- HURRAY THE "USERS VIEWING THIS THREAD" FUNCTION IS BACK


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 8, 2009)

sirgicsum


*Spoiler*: _Look at the pictures then read this_ 



I bet you were wondering why they showed the same person twice too.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 9, 2009)

This military service crap is bullshit. Countries that still impose it should get a grip and abolish it completely.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## MOTO (Oct 9, 2009)

You know I always wonder if celebs get special treatment when doing military service? Do they like have it easier?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 9, 2009)

Elite said:


> You know I always wonder if celebs get special treatment when doing military service? Do they like have it easier?



If anything I'd have thought they'd get it harder (inb4 sex joke) because they're famous.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 9, 2009)

Elite said:


> You know I always wonder if celebs get special treatment when doing military service? Do they like have it easier?


I'm guessing the soldiers doing the military services with the celebrities might treat them slightly better with courtesy and respect; as for the officers, I highly doubt it.

This is like Prince Harry (or was it the other one?) joining the army a few years ago. I remember reading something about him being treated the same as everyone else, if not worse.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 9, 2009)

After watching Champagne,  fuck a steak dinner, I'm buying Sooyoung 2 boxes of Popeyes Chicken and with a gallon of milkshake.  Then she's gonna wash all that down with a box of twinkies.  

For a girl whose always eating when we see her, her metabolism is fucking fast.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, eng subbed Champagne is out? Sweet.

Pity that every time I see the male host of that show, I can't resist thinking of that pic of him holding two bitches and acting like a pimp.

-edit- JUST 228 POINTS LEFT


----------



## Adachi (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## koguryo (Oct 10, 2009)

So Narsha's actually 29 instead of 27.  Doesn't change the fact I'd tap that.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2009)

Her Korean age so in rl she's like 28?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx3ACX4ZO6c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Dream concert looked interesting, so there was no big controversy like last year then? And BB and 2PM are being taken out because YG and JYP asked them to, its unfortunate but atleast we'll get some fancam footage.



My three fav ladies looking good


----------



## Hope (Oct 10, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL? I can understand why 2PM's performance won't be broadcast, but Big Bang? fml, I'll just have to put faith in fancams. 

I've also read that fanclubs were nice to eachother this year, cheering on for other artists especially 2PM. This is how it should be all the time.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm getting so tired of DBSK   >__>


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2009)

^Then listen to something else

Hope is that Chavvy cole? Looking good.


----------



## Hope (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes it is. The thing is she can't sing a note but her latest solo single has been in my head for like 2 weeks now.

lol DBSK, don't tell my mum that.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Hope is that Chavvy cole? Looking good.


She's ugly.

I have no idea why she is so fucking overrated.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2009)

omg Adachi ur sig


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2009)

She doesn't have looks.

That's what I meant by overrated.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Oct 11, 2009)

Omg, those videos gave me goosebumps. I'm so glad the girls finally don't have to stand for all the bullshit anymore.

ROFL. THANKS ADACHI FOR ALL OF THAT. YOU ARE AMAZING.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just not happy that f(x)'s Chocolate Love wasn't broadcasted


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYKWog3nAIE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Omg that was fucking hilarious, I wanna go karaoke with some korean people


----------



## MOTO (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm happy for the girls too, they deserved this 

and omg the Jung sisters


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

SS501 IS MAKING A COMEBACK WITH A MINI ALBUM LATER THIS MONTH DDD


----------



## koguryo (Oct 12, 2009)

Unrelated but sort of related.  Got my hair dyed today, you know that shade of red Rain had when he was promoting Rainism?  That's the color I was going for, somehow I ended up with the Jessica/Key shade of red/orange.  Fuck.  

One person in my Korean class went to the Dream Concert and another one went to Rain's concert.  I'm slightly jealous.

Edit: I've been addicted to this song for some reason

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGBuuHSBSVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AsunA (Oct 12, 2009)

SHINee´s new song will be called "Ring, Ding, Dong"....


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone here know or like SS501??


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovescream wth was that vid, it looks like some Swedish porn video

SS501 are okay I guess, I don't like their songs tho and the new look seems a bit weird, I am glad Shinee changed their image tho.

The amount MV's released today was crazy, so I was gonna post one but I only ended up liking TTL version 2, here it is:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tffqwUOiFQo&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Oct 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know if you guys watch a English show called the Xfactor but one of the contestants was outed live and shitstorm just hit



Wasn't it that bloke called Danyl? I was laughing because why the hell did Dannii bring it up? Anway I'm glad Kandy Rain were voted out. JOHN AND EDWARD SHOULD GTFO.

But back on topic, YAY for SS501/Shinee comeback soon.

LOL SHINEE'S TITLE SONG NAME.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lovescream wth was that vid, it looks like some Swedish porn video



Close...

It's German


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Shinee.. please have original songs this time kthx.
DSP is screwing SS501 so much. ;___;


----------



## AsunA (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds pretty original to me 8D;;

I just found out that the LG Chocolate will be available in Europe in December!  Too bad I already signed a contract with another phone


----------



## Hope (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to have an old LG Chocolate phone like back in 2007.

I had the pink one


I really want that new one though, but I only just had a new phone back in June.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the second generation in black. >>


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2009)

I already told my mom that I want the new Chocolate.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got an old Samsung, I've been looking for a new phone anway so I might just buy one. Its either this or an iphone. Tho the Chocolate does look a bit big tho, either that or F(x) are tiny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2009)

I had the enV, so I'm used to big phones. 

They should include the Chocolate MVs on phones internationally.


----------



## Hope (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm kind of stuck inbetween dying of laughter and being all AWW CUTE at this. I love this song and his English has improved but, iunno there's somehting about it that makes me laugh lol.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 12, 2009)

Holy crap, it's like a massive clusterfuck of MV debuts and teasers today at Korea. But too bad, I don't give a crap about any of the new groups. 

On the other hand, this person has been so kind and uploaded all versions of the 4Tumor-Row MV (Girl group project consisting of Ga In, Hyuna, Uee, and Seungyeon). I never paid much attention to her, but the people were right when they said Uee has the same facial expression 24/7. 

Also, OH GOD, THEY LOOK SO HOT <3333

-edit- In b4 Sasori makes a sick joke about water being poured on Sooyoung's hands


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxXArPggePE[/YOUTUBE]

Great song by Tashannie & great cover. <3


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

MIRTHA IS SINGLE, GUYS.

Also - New Epik High album in.. 2012 lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm confused.  Isn't only Narsha the older one?  Aren't Miryo and Jea only 25, and Gain 21? 

BEG WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO MY CURIOUS MIND

i really don't care that they're older either.  they were always hot imo


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure their company also made Jea lie about her age. She's the leader, and usually leaders are the oldest in a group [2NE1, Big Bang, 1TYM, and DBSK are the only exceptions I can think of].


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah, and that's 3/4 YG, so we know whose telling the truth for the most part. XD

most companies you see a whole bunch of footage on them as understudys and stuff so yeah, it's harder to keep track of groups like BEG. D:

The only way this will really concern me though is if Ga-in turns out to be 26 or something.  That girl could pass for 17.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 12, 2009)

ALL the girls look at least 5 years younger than they really are. But they keep putting 20 pounds of make up on Jea so she looks like a tranny, UGH. :[

Yeah, Gahee of After School and Tasha took about two years off their real age too but they were both found out. And both look like they're at least 22. >>


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 13, 2009)

sometimes things don't have to look real cute to be cute...

Dara is so cute. :3 Best member of 2NE1.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 13, 2009)

Hard to believe shes the oldest


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Oct 13, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Anyone here know or like SS501??
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I LIKE SS501 . 8D

*EDIT*
Anyone a fan of Jang Ri In? (:
(and also have this been posted? lmao)
Looks like she's returning with a new single!
She'll be releasing her 2nd single by the end of October! 
A teaser will probably be out on the 15th throught Chinese media sites like SOHU, etc. Also, SME's site.


----------



## Buster (Oct 13, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> SHINee?s new song will be called "Ring, Ding, Dong"....


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2009)

Dara was wearing legos at the Dream Concert.

OMG <33333


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 13, 2009)

As i'm watching it, I'm realizing that Sweet Girl was pretty much an event that allowed the girls to be as gay as they wanted for a day.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2009)

I liked today's K pop news, first thing is that BEG will be returning with a new single at the end of Oct thats apparently catchier more lesbian than Abracadbra. We'll have to see about this but I hope the vid is sexy

And Sandara Park will be on the next Family outing!!! I can't wait, she's funny and so cute, I just wanna feed her grapes if you know what I mean:ho

(I meant the fruit perverts)

Unfortunately fixed face UEE will be joining her, I would preferred if it was Dara and Park Bom tho.

As for the new boybands debut teasers, B2ST teaser was okay, song sounded crap 2pm wannabes, Mblaq on the other hand look quite interesting, we'll have to see tho. And Dara Parks bro is in Mblaq, teasers:

Mblaq teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6IukhBVtfg[/YOUTUBE]

B2ST teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HEjnCrYb-U&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AsunA (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Also, OH GOD, THEY LOOK SO HOT <3333


Seohyun and Yuri are fast becoming my favourites 



> -edit- In b4 Sasori makes a sick joke about water being poured on Sooyoung's hands


Why the fuck would I joke about pouring water on Soo Young's hands ?

I'd rather pour my cum in them :ho


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh lol, a name change right before debut


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of SHINee but, whatever~

I, myself, believe that the song is strange. especially the "ring ding dong" parts lmao. and the "Babyyy" and "Crazyyy" parts and etc. lmao Just not attracted really.

But, here we go
SHINee - Ring Ding Dong
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObrX7s38Pi8[/youtube]

*Edit* 
And yes, I know Yiruma! He is an amazing pianolist!  very admirable


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2009)

Fuck fuck fuck, my mind's twitching a bit and it's telling me to start loving 2NE1.

Goddamn you, Kang Shim Jang.

MUST. NOT. GIVE. IN

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 13, 2009)

is this the place to talk about the wonder girls renglish nobody remix?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> is this the place to talk about the wonder girls renglish nobody remix?



I listened to it and it is okay (didn't even finish the entire thing)  Some people on last.fm are saying it sucks though. But to be honest, WG really needs a new song. I feel bad for them for singing the same damn song for over a year.

I guess you should never judge a book by its cover, I actually like this more then this


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 14, 2009)

BEASTS > MBLAQ imo

Beasts style sounds really similar to Big Bang though


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2009)

I like 'Ring Ding Dong' and 'Bad Girl'. Not so keen on 'Oh Yeah' though. 

MBLAQ is also a stupid name (as is BEAST for a Kpop band) and Rain must've been crazy when he picked their debut style. I also cringed at most of the English. It's was pretty bad, haha.

Ninja edit:

I'm a bit late here but,


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Aside from good looks and notable singing/dancing abilities, Jang Hyun Seung seems to have more in common with his fellow B2ST members than expected. Yoon Doo Joon, who was once a part of the MNet documentary, 'Hot Blood', and was set to debut in JYPE group One Day until he, too, was cut. Like Jang Hyun Seung, Lee Ki Kwang (also known by his stage name, AJ) and Son Dong Woon also trained for a long time under JYP Entertainment while Yang Yo Seob, under M-Boat.






I find it nice how they've all practically been discarded (well, that sounds a bit harsh, but you know what I mean) yet they've still worked hard and now they're debuting with a pretty great track. We all know the music industry in Korea is very harsh (and shallow) so it's refreshing to see a group like B2ST climb to a debut.

The more I listen to Bad Girl, the more I like it.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 14, 2009)

MBLAQ's fashion and hairstyles in that MV is like a combination of SHINee and 2PM. And every time they say "OH YEAH~", it sounds like they are having sex.

B2st (screw BEAST) is like Big Bang 2.0 + male version of 4Minute.

Overall rating for both: meh, didn't really 'wow' me


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2009)

I haven't bothered to watch the MBLAQ PV so I was going on the basis of these photos.

Either way, B2ST are pretty solid tbh. Best new group.


----------



## Hope (Oct 14, 2009)

LMFAO AT SHINEE.

colacolacolacolacolacola FANTASTIC colacolacolacolacolacola SO ELASTIC 
FANTASTIC fantastic fantasic ELASTIC elastic elastic

RING DING DONG.

OH GOD. I cannot stop laughing. This is 18723847638 times worse than Juliette and I thought that took the biscuit!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

Adachi 2ne1 are great, come over to our side now

Shinee's producers were too desperate to make a catchy track, they put together too many beats and random english words being repeated (cola wtf), the song comes off as a little too much, I feel like im gonna get a headache after listening to it. And autotune? Seriously Shinee have great voices

Beast have a decent track, thank god for no random chorus and stupid random words like cola or elastic. 

As for Mblaq, song wise I liked the spanish guitar and some of the rapping, but overall its mediocre. And repeating Oh yeah 10x doesn't equal to a good chorus. Its kind of just a nonesense song.  But I like their dancing skills, and their dress sense wasn't too bad minus the guys who looked he'd been attacked by scissors. I think they could go far with a good song

Tbh tho if this the best from boybands then bring back the girlbands, I feel like I would liked the songs more if they were sung by Kara or SNSD, girlband addiction


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2009)

mblaq's song was crappy and beast needs a name change because they sound like schoolgirls


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

2ne1 already stole my heart earlier this month. 

CL IS HARD TO RESIST, THEN DARA, AND THEN BOM.

I'm not big on Minzy though, even though she's cool.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> 2ne1 already stole my heart earlier this month.
> 
> CL IS HARD TO RESIST, THEN DARA, AND THEN BOM.
> 
> I'm not big on Minzy though, even though she's cool.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ruZD0o3LyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ruZD0o3LyM[/YOUTUBE]


MY GAWD, Minji is a really hawt good dancer


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2009)

Some nub posted it on his fbook. 

ppl were like commenting how hot she was.

Then he said she was only 15. And everyone was retracting their statements.

What fucking double standards. Seriously, it's only due to society and culture that age is a factor on such a high level that beauty is instantly dropped if it is not the desired age.

It really angers me.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, sorry to disappoint you guys, but I tried watching 2NE1 TV, and all I got was one word: "boring".

SNSD FTW 

-edit- It's not that I'll still hate them, they will merely remain as neutral for all eternity.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 14, 2009)

tbh, Minji doesn't even look 15. She looks older...

I agree with what you said. Shit, someone could tell me she's only 10 and I would still think she's hot :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

> Well, sorry to disappoint you guys, but I tried watching 2NE1 TV, and all I got was one word: "boring".



The show's really slow and not really laugh a minute but its good, its more interesting than funny. If only to see G dragon druel the fuck all over Dara, and YG take the piss out of Seungri and Park Bom eating a corn like a rabbit and then being told its her enemy

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxu4MUrAthU&feature=player_profilepage#[/YOUTUBE]

Start 2:10

And watch Minzy spread her legs at 8:00:ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 14, 2009)

The thing is it's cultural perceptions of age and beauty too.

Like, alot of the westerners I know confuse oriental girls as younger than they really are, but in the eyes of the orientals, they just look their age etc..


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

She did destroy that dance. 

She just moves TOO much for me lol.  If you ever see her sing, she always has to move some part of her body

that's really not her problem, it's just something i find weird :S


----------



## MOTO (Oct 14, 2009)

*SOOOOOO DAMMMMNNN HAAAWWTTTT*

[YOUTUBE]0RhewTB7y5E[/YOUTUBE]

LEGS... 

Must start making gifs...now!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

oh

my 

god

AND FX TOO!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

SNSD in walt disney's wet dream:


Victoria you sexy minx:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sorry but even I will have some extreme wet dreams after watching that MV.

Seohyun

killed me

with that black dress 

These are the greatest music videos ever created.

No contest.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

I was listening to B2ST song again and seriously it sounds really similar to Crazy Love by DBSK>_>



> These are the greatest music videos ever created



BEG called, they want their title back

Son of a gun Krystal is only 14, wtf all of you put your pants back up before its too late.

Apparently Koreans love Ring Ding Dong Cola Elastic so Fantastic, I think Korea's gone deaf


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

Aw shit

now that's hard

though honestly, it's a different kind of sexy

Chocolate Love (SNSD) was a very classic sort of sexy. The dance isn't suggestive or anything, and the clothes are just what most people define as sexy even though they aren't extremely revealing.

Abracadabra is arrogant sexy, since that's how they'd put it.  Like "i'm gonna dominate you because i'm the motherfucking supervisor with this pole right hurr" kinda sexy.  Once again, clothes aren't that sexy, they just gon dominate youz.

and LOL, naughty Sulli in the Fx Chocolate Love. 

watch her lips when she sings next to Victoria


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2009)

> watch her lips when she sings next to Victoria



I noticed that too, it was quite sexy. Now if only they would let Victoria sing!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 14, 2009)

I was surprised they let her sing at all in the mv

I was like "DAMN, THAT WAS VICTORIA?  OR ARE THEY LETTING HER SYNC TO ANOTHER GIRLS PART?"

my volume is down so i really can't tell lol

As powerful the singers Luna and Krystal are, it is a girl group, all of them need to sing.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 14, 2009)

They come out today? FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU Could have used a notice or two

@2NE1TV: will watch later


----------



## Adachi (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm, surprisingly, I don't really like either of them.

SNSD's version is simply too "classy" for my taste; every time Yuri or Taeyeon appears I thought they are filming a shampoo CF or something. Good part is the dancing with the fans, that's pretty skilled. And I just can't help but think of what the antis are gonna say. :/

f(x)'s version is strictly promoting lesbianism, lesbianism, and of course, female homosexuality. A bit too suggestive for my taste, and I just feel bad for Victoria having to film with Sulli breathing on her. 

I don't know, I'm not really feeling any k-pop these past two days...now back to AP Physics ws.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 15, 2009)

Taeyang

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_TTbxZt5cE[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: I'm anticipating "Wedding Dress," also that dancing was nice, no homo


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 15, 2009)

The wedding dress teaser shit, im already liking the song


----------



## MOTO (Oct 15, 2009)

I like the song but is it plagiarized?  

j/k


Wedding Dress sounds like it can be good. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 15, 2009)

How's it going guys? Hope everyone is having a good da-RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DING-DING-DING-DING DONG, COLACOLACOLACOLACOLACOLA SO FANTASTIC, COLACOLACACOLCOLA SO ELASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

Just watched that 2NE1 work out vid 

Sweaty and breathless Bom is hawt :ho


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

Seohyun and Yuri killed it for me in that 

Soo Young just looked adorable pek


----------



## Hope (Oct 15, 2009)

Idk if this has been posted already, but 2PM's Wooyoung has been mentioned on the Independant newspaper website for the UK. I was doing some research for a project and I came across it and laughed, because you know, it's the Independant talking about twitter and 2PM and it does not compute. 

lol.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

lol wat Independent talking about kpop ?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

omg       



> The top 10 most talked about topics on Twitter on October 15 at 8:30 AM GMT are:
> 
> 1. #foramilliondollars (new)
> 2. #wooyoungscheeks (new)


----------



## Hope (Oct 15, 2009)

mte exactly about the Independant. My gran reads that paper for gods sake. 

LOL YOU GUYS. I JUST BUST A GUT LAUGHING AT THIS. LOL AT HOW THEY SAY RING DING DONG AT THE END.more like ling ding dong


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

lol I just watched the f(x) one they are hawt 

I wana know who the girl with the straight cut fringe is


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol woo young's cheeks, I never noticed them but they look quite tight and firm.

Taeyangs song was okay but since Wedding Dress is the song he'll be promoting so I hope the MV and song are better.

Anyway I was walking down the street today and then suddenly I was just like a da-RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DING-DING-DING-DING DONG, COLACOLACOLACOLACOLACOLA SO FANTASTIC, COLACOLACACOLCOLA SO ELASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC.

Lets start a trend

@hope: look at the MV its like the concept is sexy/badboy but then they start singing ling ding dong and it just sounds retarded


----------



## koguryo (Oct 15, 2009)

After listening to Ring Ding Dong, Ring Ding Dong, Ring Dingy Ding Ding Ding, Ring Ding Dong, Ring Ding Dong, Ring Dingy Ding Ding Ding.  I don't know how I'm supposed to feel but I suddenly have the urge to drink a Cola.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

> I suddenly have the urge to drink a Cola.



The songs subliminal marketing by CocaCola


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 15, 2009)

Adachi said:


> f(x)'s version is strictly promoting lesbianism, lesbianism, and of course, female homosexuality.



That was bound to happen the moment they chose Amber. 





> A bit too suggestive for my taste, and I just feel bad for *Victoria having to film with Sulli breathing on her.*



HER LIP WAS ATTACHED TO HER FACE DUDDEE

edit: SNSD version, 3:00 Sooyoung looks stunning


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWAe3S0HAG8[/YOUTUBE]

4:30, Gyuri is hilarious and so sexy


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL oh Shinee, I hope the MV makes up for the song.



> I wana know who the girl with the straight cut fringe is



Victoria?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

She has like blonde hair.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ON9Gn5gJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you, Epik High, see you in two years


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

The hoodie finally came out so I was trying to buy it. hoodie

But for some reason there's something wrong with the payment site and it won't let me complete the order ;__;


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2009)

Who are the chicks that came out of Mithra ()?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 15, 2009)

Apparently some people are saying they will enjoy listening to Epik HIgh's 7th album as the world ends in 2012. 



> Pretty sure the earth is going to be all "SHIT. CAN'T END NOW. TOO STOKED FOR TUKUTZ'S RETURN AND EPIK HIGH'S SEVENTH ALBUM."


  

Btw, that's a pretty sick hoodie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLvDV3KycHs[/YOUTUBE]

Oh God, Kang Ho Dong and his hip-hop 3 set @ 04:35


----------



## Hope (Oct 16, 2009)

Kangin's been arrested for DUI. :/

wtf is this

I have no sympathy for him at all. I love Super Junior and all, but this is just.. argh, especially after the whole bar incident.

He needs help, like now.

2009, a great year to be a kpop fan! :/


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I could read Korean.

I feel like scrn printing the payment page out of desperation, but I'll be susceptible to fraud


----------



## AsunA (Oct 16, 2009)

It´s apparently not "cola cola cola" nor "laco laco laco" XD. "Rocka rocka rocka" are the magic words!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok it worked now.

I bought the Hoodie and [e].

Just waiting for shipping


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori and his attempts to beat the Korean system succeeds again

Kangin's an idiot, seriously how stupid>_>

And they can "rocka" all they want all I hear is "cola"

Some of the english is weird, for instnace B2ST one line is is "I wanna come to me girl," like wth does that mean?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

It means exactly as he says it.

He wants to cum, but to himself.

As in, he wants to get off on himself


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah, yes. It seems we were all wrong. "Rocka" instead of "cola", right? Well that's pretty coo-RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DIGGY DING, DIGGY DING, DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DIGGY DING, DIGGY DING, DING DONG. WE WANNA GO ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, SO FANTASTIC, GO ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, SO ELASTIC. FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC.


In other news, where the fuck are my IRIS subtitles?! 

EDIT: Ring Ding Dong MV has been released.

Link removed


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hope said:


> 2009, a great year to be a kpop fan! :/



Voted for DBSK in that poll, they have the legit lawsuit.

Jay chose to leave Korea, and like you said, Kangin has done everything to himself by now.  G-dragon is kind of the same.


----------



## Hope (Oct 16, 2009)

I cannot stop laughing at Ring Ding Dong, and Key's new Star Trek Spock-inspired hair.

Fantastic elastic? wth


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Ah, yes. It seems we were all wrong. "Rocka" instead of "cola", right? Well that's pretty coo-RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DIGGY DING, DIGGY DING, DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DING DONG, RING DIGGY DING, DIGGY DING, DING DONG. WE WANNA GO ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, SO FANTASTIC, GO ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, ROCKA, SO ELASTIC. FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, FANTASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC, ELASTIC.
> 
> 
> In other news, where the fuck are my IRIS subtitles?!
> ...


All the fangirls must be going crazy over this MV.

Man this song is downright hilarious...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just watched Ring Ding Dong

I fucking loved it...

























































...*BUT WTF WHY DID THEY GROW WINGS?*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

Key and Minho are the only ones who pulled off the whole look, Jonghyun looked like a stripper, Taemin is just too young/femine to pull that off and Onew looked like he'd been shocked by electricity.

The MV made no sense but it was okay I guess. Didn't get the concept what so ever, what was with the wings? I think its the whole Rising Sun DBSK look again. Sm really like recycling.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2009)

Bullshit

Yeah, like they would have made a clip of all the classic moments from the previous ten years just to slap your cock and say "it is canceled this year"


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2009)

OH SHI-


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

Why would they advertise the fact that its cancelled? Its a marekting ploy.

How can SNSD wear that and make all those poses yet not look slutty at all?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't get that pic.

How does the cartoon ones relate to the row?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE SHINEE I DON'T CARE.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I don't get that pic.
> 
> How does the cartoon ones relate to the row?


Probably just distinguishing the hottest one from each of the row (with the exception of Sooyoung)


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

I DONT CARE EH EH EH EH EHH


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

So they are saying Tiffany Jessica and Yuri?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Bullshit
> 
> Yeah, like they would have made a clip of all the classic moments from the previous ten years just to slap your cock and say "it is canceled this year"


I'm calling bullshit too.

And nice pic


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I DONT CARE EH EH EH EH EHH



SOMETIMES YOU JUST GOTTA ACT LIKE YOU DON'T CARE
THAT'S THE ONLY WAY BOYS LEARN


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> So they are saying Tiffany Jessica and Yuri?


First cartoon is Taeyeon


----------



## Adachi (Oct 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> So they are saying Tiffany Jessica and Yuri?


Taeyeon Jessica and Yuri

HOLY FUCK YOU REMEMBERED THEIR NAMES


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

ffffff which one is Tiffany then?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 16, 2009)

Their changing hairstyles and colours throws me so badly srsly ;___;

They should just be manga characters and never change hair or clothes.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2009)

Tiffany's 2nd row, furthest to the right.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 16, 2009)

1st row:Hyoyeon, Taeyeon, Seohyun
2nd row: Sooyoung, Jessica, Tiffany
3rd row: Sunny, Yoona, Yuri


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol did anyone read Mariah's Carey's respnse to YG plagarism?



> A member of team that promoted Mariah's visit to Korea said "The controversy was explained in detail to Mariah by her management." The explanation included accusations against G Dragon, the trouble between YG and Sony ATV, and YG's official statement including the part where he mentioned Mariah's new song. After receiving this information, Mariah answered "Too complicated" and made a dumbfounded smile, according to the member.



Like Mariah Carey cares, the womans a moron.

La la la la Kissing you baby~I love this song

Donghae doing the U dance was so awesome


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 16, 2009)

lolwhat he "plagerized" Mariah?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> La la la la Kissing you baby~I love this song
> 
> Donghae doing the U dance was so awesome



[YOUTUBE]tUvVajyHv1g[/YOUTUBE]

Dancing with lollipops  I miss their Kissing You performances.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 17, 2009)

Baby Baby > Kissing You


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 17, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> lolwhat he "plagerized" Mariah?



Nope

Mariah Carey - standing O & 2NE1 In The Club

YG has the advantage, In the club was released before standing O


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 17, 2009)

Sooyoung. HHHHHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG.

My parents probably think I'm gay. Father enters the room looking for me when I'm not there, and I just happened to have left Gee on. Singing along to all these girl bands probably doesn't help either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2009)

I would avoid getting involved with MC, even if YG does have an advantage, that is a powerful woman, as fucktarded as some things she has done.  >_>

*goes off singing obsessed* 

BUT IN OTHER NEWS, SPANNER DELIVER ME SEOHYUN.

N. O. W. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 17, 2009)

Aww, Tablo shouted "FOREVER" at the end of their Wannabe perf.

Last page posting for the next person for top of page


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Taeyeon Jessica and Yuri
> 
> HOLY FUCK YOU REMEMBERED THEIR NAMES


Nah lol I got 1/3.

I got Taeyeon wrong, Jessica's was obvious, and Yuri says "Yuri" on the pic 

The only girls I can spot out is: Seohyun, Jessica and Sooyoung.

I can just about pick out Yuri and Yoona too.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 17, 2009)

Goddamn you 4Minute, you're rookies but you're already one of my favorites.  Well mostly cuz of Jiyoon.
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Oct 17, 2009)

hawt      .


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Sooyoung. HHHHHHHHNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG.
> 
> My parents probably think I'm gay. Father enters the room looking for me when I'm not there, and I just happened to have left Gee on. Singing along to all these girl bands probably doesn't help either.


That's why I make sure to turn off my music when I leave the room


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2009)

Na na na na na Netizens attack again:
Erensel

Personally Kangin is an idiot and needs to get a fucking grip, but leave it to the fucking courts to sort it out, Netizens should just leave themselves out of it.

Also I hope ELF weren't involved in Jaebum's controversy, and those fucking petitions because if they were than their defence "idols make mistakes" is laughable.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 17, 2009)

I think he should be suspended but not banned. As long as he gets an appropriate punishment from the courts including a suspension from SJ activities, then I'm fine with it. And can the netizens just STFU for once? They have no business getting involved in this.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 18, 2009)

Netizens = useless. I hope Kangin isn't like Leeteuk and doesn't let 15 year old girls run his life.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 18, 2009)

When and how did netizen gain so much influence & power? 

on another note; i figure out what Shinnee ring ding dong song reminded me off 

......  Crazy frog


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

lol Ring Ding Dong is even more wtf when performed live.

the dance is good though, and I freaking love how they dressed up Jonghyun lol

The others, kinda funny looking. 

also, Amber and Sulli are some fools. XD

Espanyol is shocked with Tamudo declarations, they´re angry, Tamudo lies and they want him to leave Espanyol

Honestly, they F(x) looks more cute performing in the rain than sexy. xD

in b4 Sasori thinks more than cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J7knpgSxF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

hawt but they nothing spectacular. I like their style though.

Also who is the rapper for them? They don't have shit on Miryo 

And was the performance in the rain planned? ie. are their mic's even water proof 

in b4 electric shocks


----------



## koguryo (Oct 18, 2009)

According to G-Dragon, Taeyang makes his comeback next week.  Fuck yes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

Sasori said:


> hawt but they nothing spectacular. I like their style though.
> 
> Also who is the rapper for them? They don't have shit on Miryo
> 
> ...



Yeah, Amber is new to rapping for the most part.  She seems promising from her radios though

dunno about the rain, i would guess not, but somehow i always associated ponchos with white people.  now i'm so confused and wonder if the place just passed them out considering they all look the same xD

edit: and lol i started reading the comments, the stage is shaking like woah XD


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea it looks predicted. ie. they handed out/sold the rain macks to the crowd


----------



## AsunA (Oct 18, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> When and how did netizen gain so much influence & power?



Netizens have incredible power in Korea  It's ridiculous... just refering to Jaebeom's case  Even wacky Japan is scared of Korea's netizens 

Idc what guys all say about SHINee, Ring Ding Dong is hawt stuff  Especially during the bridge towards the end by Jonghyun and Onew


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2009)

Yesterday I was thinking about posting Ring Ding Dong everywhere as a troll



> According to G-Dragon, Taeyang makes his comeback next week. Fuck yes.



Thats quick, I thought it was November/December. Oh and Kim Tae Woo's been ruling the charts lately, im glad for him, his obsession with Yuri is so creepy adorable:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JOKDRP5Xk[/YOUTUBE]



> Netizens have incredible power in Korea



Its the stupid record labels that give them too much attention.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Wth has GD done to himself, he looks like something out of Berserk. Terrible hair, I never really thought he's style was that great anyway but bloody hell is he blind?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Berserk


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, GD paying a tribute to Michael Jackson is just plain fail, with an addition of his hair  :


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

G-dragon's latest hair makes Shinee's changes look like childs play. D:


----------



## MOTO (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW, GD's hair looks like shit


----------



## Hope (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually liked GD's little tribute to MJ, I liked that whole performance actually, epsecially with the shout out to Taeyang at the end. The only thing that scares me is his hair.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7JOKDRP5Xk[/YOUTUBE]


          .


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

The one in the middle.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 18, 2009)

It's Victoria.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _more victoria_


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

do          want


----------



## MOTO (Oct 18, 2009)

Some Victoria...


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

Also, you saw her wet earlier in that video I posted.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

lol I'll re-define wet for her.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The one in the middle.





Elite said:


> It's Victoria.



 Funny how Sasori says something and Elite automatically tells him who she is. Oh lol. 


Oh btw, Sasori, she's Chinese, just like the both of us.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

I want a Sunny avatar suddenly.

And guys, I do have no shame because of my sig.  I couldn't help it. >_>


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

Nudes your sig is epic


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2009)

Nudey, that sig is sick. Fuck you.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

Wait who are they in ur sig?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2009)

Why NudeShroom, they were so innocent too:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Wait who are they in ur sig?


Taeyeon and Sunny 


Ennoea said:


> Why NudeShroom, they were so innocent too:



 IS THAT WOOYOUNG?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2009)

Susano left some other gifts too:


----------



## Sasori (Oct 18, 2009)

Tablo's face when he turns 

omg i can't stop looking at it


----------



## Adachi (Oct 18, 2009)

The reason why Jessica looks so shocked is because one of the securities fell in front of her.

And that's not all, the concert at the Conventional Centre wasn't much better. Some of the dancers were too eager and immature so they decided to take pictures with the girls WHILE THEY WERE SINGING! WHAT A GREAT IDEA, SHERLOCK! 

And last but not least, some crazed fangirl jumped on the stage and groped hugged Jessica. All can be seen at the end of this video.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay.  That's it.  As of today we're their official bodyguards.  We ain't gon let no body touch them chicas the moment they get out of any airplane or spaceship.

WHOS WITH ME?!


----------



## MOTO (Oct 18, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Funny how Sasori says something and Elite automatically tells *him* who she is. Oh lol.
> 
> 
> Oh btw, Sasori, she's Chinese, just like the both of us.


wth isn't Sasori a girl? 

hey I'm Chinese too


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2009)

SNSD look like scared sheep 

Whats with all the touching seriously, stop groping their virgin bodies!!!

Kangin's on Hiatus for now, smart move SM, better than f***ing JYP, seriously why did Jaebum have to leave when he did shit all

OMG biggest scandal of the year
http://sensescans.com/reader/read/kingdom/en/49/533/page/1


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

Elite said:


> wth isn't Sasori a girl?
> 
> hey I'm Chinese too



FUCK YEAR, CHINABROS PRIDE



Ennoea said:


> SNSD look like scared sheep
> 
> Whats with all the touching seriously, stop groping their *virgin bodies*!!!
> 
> ...



The day any SNSD member has sex is the day I die.

Meaning I shall die at least nine times.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 19, 2009)

lol SNSD.
Oh Kangin, he should be grateful he's not going to jail.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

Adachi said:


> The day any SNSD member has sex is the day I die.
> 
> Meaning I shall die at least nine times.


Does it matter what kind of sex?  Because I'm 100% serious on the belief that Seohyun is a lesbo.
They call it not interested in guys yet, we call it denial. 


kimidoll said:


> lol SNSD.
> Oh Kangin, he should be grateful he's not going to jail.


Agreed lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

Forget about Seohyun, if we think Jessica is still a virgin then we're the ones in denial


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Does it matter what kind of sex?  Because I'm 100% serious on the belief that Seohyun is a lesbo.l


DO. FUCKING. WANT.

PICS/VIDS FOR CONFIRMATION?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Okay.  That's it.  As of today we're their official bodyguards.  We ain't gon let no body touch them chicas the moment they get out of any airplane or spaceship.
> 
> WHOS WITH ME?!


I'm with you. 

Until the moment I rape them


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> DO. FUCKING. WANT.
> 
> PICS/VIDS FOR CONFIRMATION?





Theres really nothing extreme except for clips of her or other members saying that she has no interest in men.  That and if you watch carefully, she doesn't spaz over guys like the other girls (ex. Jay tears off his shirt at the dance battle, and Champagne pictures and such.)

A little proof lol;

0:28 is Taeyeon complaining to her

2:00 is the greatest.  just watch that to find out. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6irMVdo7KA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

omg that vid, skip to the end sounds like a girl is having an orgasm


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't hear it, specific timing? XD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

I loved that ep of Intimate note simply because of the flatfish impression Taeyeon did of Yoona

And Jessica got owned after she claimed she was the only one that read books in the group, I really liked Teayeon after this ep, I think she's as witty as Soo Young.

Intimate Note is awesome, but theres been so few idols on it

I need new Idol shows, I've run out


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

If you've run out, you must have watched EVERYTHING 

and yeah the only intimate notes really seen with idols are Suju and SNSD, more than likely because they're bigger and give more chances at awkwardness/group fights lol

kinda sucks because intimate note is probably the funniest celebrity reality show ever

edit:



Victoria biting the sweater doesn't seem right to me


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

Big Bang and FTTS are the only other groups that have been on Intimate Note.


> If you've run out, you must have watched EVERYTHING



Pretty much anything with 2PM, Suju that has subs I've seen (prob BB and SNSD aswell)


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I don't hear it, specific timing? XD


Your post was too quick. I was referring to the vid that you posted of SNSD in vietnam lol

I'll watch the vid u just posted in a sec


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

omg this pic and seohyun in ur avy


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

Fuck I feel sorry for the group


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Your post was too quick. I was referring to the vid that you posted of SNSD in vietnam lol
> 
> I'll watch the vid u just posted in a sec


 NOW I hear it
girl had a painful orgasm looking at sica


Ennoea said:


> Fuck I feel sorry for the group



Yeah, 100 bucks a performance?  they're either gonna go bankrupt before they debut, or most of them are gonna quit


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

Seohyun is fast becoming my fav 

Man, Yuri might even be 2nd


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Does it matter what kind of sex?  Because I'm 100% serious on the belief that Seohyun is a lesbo.
> They call it not interested in guys yet, we call it denial.



The thought of Seohyun naked and kissing another woman is even more disturbing than KY standing beside your bed in the middle of the night, glaring at you. 



Ennoea said:


> Forget about Seohyun, if we think Jessica is still a virgin then we're the ones in denial


... FUCK YOU MAN  ...



Sasori said:


> omg that vid, skip to the end sounds like a girl is having an orgasm



The ending of that video is so anti-climatic 

*fan tackles Jessica*
"AHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOHMMZHOOOOOOOODHHOZDDFHHHHHHHHHHHHHHODH"



Ennoea said:


> Big Bang and FTTS are the only other groups that have been on Intimate Note.



I know WG and Shinhwa have been on the show also, but nothing beats the SNSD ep.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

Adachi said:


> The thought of Seohyun naked and kissing another woman is even more disturbing than KY standing beside your bed in the middle of the night, glaring at you.


wat                  .


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

Is that flaming I see?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm currently still only neutral towards them (probably for a long, long time), but I can't help but notice that Park Bom is basically a doll of plastic.  I mean I'm bad with determining if people have had plastic surgeries unless there is a drastic difference between before and after, but Park Bom is just blindingly obvious to me (maybe only me).  Also, most of the time her eyes are half opened, giving her that dazed and retarded (slow) type of image. I wonder if all those surgeries, being an assumption, have gone to her head or something.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Is that flaming I see?


WOW SUGOI STALKING SKILLS ANIKI!

EVEN UP TIL THIS DAY YOU ARE STILL BUTTHURT OVER WHAT I SAID AT THE TTGL THREAD

YOU ARE JJANG, BRO


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

lol who are you?

Anyway, I came from a recommendation of some sort of bubblegum-pop sound.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

wat at 2 above posts



Adachi said:


> *The thought of Seohyun naked and kissing another woman* is even more disturbing than KY standing beside your bed in the middle of the night, glaring at you.



I'm sorry, but bolded is like my life dream.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 19, 2009)

Same            .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

> I know WG and Shinhwa have been on the show also, but nothing beats the SNSD ep



Don't remind me, WG are so dull, I hope they talk more after they come back from US.

Lol wats Mider T doing here? Bubble gum pop?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]

Can't get more pop than this.



> I'm sorry, but bolded is like my life dream.



Nicole/Yoona/Gain/Donghae foursome. I'll die a happy man if I get to see this.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm always here, lurking, just like every other thread on the forum:ho

So can I get any more pop than that?


----------



## AsunA (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

The only stuff more bubbly than Gee is done by Kara.

Since SNSD is a larger group, their genre switches up a bit.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

Pop? You want tooth aching sweet pop? You brought it on yourself:

Kara:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JyBXcDLhbw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_94mKcRoDrk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkWB5ilwHkY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAlAdK4lWB0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt9Ue6xNH4w[/YOUTUBE]

SNSD:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=737E2JPWKc4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUvVajyHv1g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvevA7RXwhI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukfFLCbI9tI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

All for now, you'll officially puke rainbows after listening to all this.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

Funny fact: I originally thought Bubblegum pop is so named because it includes songs that are addicting when first released, but then gets boring after a few weeks or so, like how bubblegum loses their flavor after a few hours.I only found out what it really means a few days ago 

@Mider T: w/e, I can care less if you remember me or not

@Ennoea: puke rainbows


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Funny fact: I originally thought Bubblegum pop is so named because it includes songs that are addicting when first released, but then gets boring after a few weeks or so, like how bubblegum loses their flavor after a few hours.I only found out what it really means a few days ago
> 
> @Mider T: w/e, I can care less if you remember me or not
> 
> @Ennoea: puke rainbows



Well you were half right lol

and Seohyun having hot lesbian sex is awesome.  Admit it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

> and Seohyun having hot lesbian sex is awesome. Admit it.



Not as awesome as my scenario

Well apparently rumours were spread around that Amber and man tan Hyuna might be alittle more than friends


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

lol i remember that story

idea scares me

mostly because i don't know much about Hyuna and I always think she is waaaay older than she is

truth is we're the same age lol, along with Amber

but it's believable, mostly because of age and that Amber became a trainee sometime around Hyuna had to leave WG. I don't know how they would have met in between though, maybe someone introduced them? xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

The more interesting part is how do they interact? Amber's korean seems terrible and Hyuna can barely speak korean forget about english. I guess they were drawn to each other by instinct or the fact that they both look like guys


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

I have like, no effing clue about who Hyuna really is except she had to leave WG because of health issues and that she raps

bio plz


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2009)

> bio plz



Well Hyuna as people call it was born along time ago, on the destined day that Jesus had predicted to be the beginning of the end. The parents didn't know what it was but dressed it up as a girl so the neighbours wouldn't be suspicious. One day JYP was walking down the street saw her and got turned on because he hadn't seen something so weird before (other than in a mirror) and made her a rookie. He also hoped that she would get cast in a Korean Ring or Grudge remake.

Later she debuted with Wondergirls but had to leave after JYP found out about her gender and the fact that she looked scarier with make up. But since then she has returned, and will continue to haunt us with her singing and panty flashing till 2012 when she will cause the end of the world by rapping so badly that the sun explodes.

Anyway Dynamic Duo mv preview (its quite old don't know why the mv isn't out yet):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbbEeTnreBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 19, 2009)

oh lord ennoea


----------



## Adachi (Oct 19, 2009)

Also,


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

Is the DD album out yet ;__;?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2009)

Its been out for nearly two weeks now, I've heard a couple of tracks and it sounds decent, tho I've heard many complain about it.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

brb dloading


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2009)

Also Sasori Leesang's new album Hexagonal is fucking awesome, download that shit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jOGNOOet8A&feature=PlayList&p=845DC07EE7091C13&index=2[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_8qeJzIltU&feature=PlayList&p=845DC07EE7091C13&index=8[/YOUTUBE]

I seriosuly love how all these rap acts have so many great k-indie bands collab with them.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

^ Yes, I love that aspect too.

Also, I downloaded LeesSang's other album, it wasn't really special. I'll see if this new one appeals to me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2009)

It seems like some of my dream is coming true.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

The bat is in the wrong place.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

LeesSang's album is better than DD's.

I am disappoint >:


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh Sasori, if only one of us were there.

That bat would be in all sorts of places.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

In ur ass right ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2009)

If that's where she wanted to put it. THAT'S SICK.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

It's so fucking lulz. Fanart dedicated to a youtube clip


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2009)

To be fair Leesang's album is really good, DD is fine, it just didn't engage me in the same way the last one did.

Lol NudeShoorm, if you think thats sick then don't watch stuff I've seen

Tube light in ur ass, the lenghts men and women go for pleasure


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkvXq-35-08[/YOUTUBE]

2:06 Orgasm girl is back but this time it's for Amber


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay it's not as much orgasm but i lol'd


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> To be fair Leesang's album is really good, DD is fine, it just didn't engage me in the same way the last one did.


Nah I'm loving every track on LeesSang's album. 

I'm listening to Canvas right now. DD and Tiger JK on the same track again. I think I just came. No wait. Oh wait. Now I have 

And DD has gone old school with their style, really different from their 3rd and 4th album. But I guess their time limit of when they had to join up might have factored in? Maybe alot of "rushed" work?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

She looked hotter when she wos a kid. True Story.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2009)

That little kid was not hotter than Han Hyo joo, you know other than the fact she's a kid and thats innapropriete.

I hope Chris Hansen doesn't come to my house



Is that Illjame? Lee Junki is too pretty 

I just found Park Hyo Shin a couple of weeks ago, his ballads are quite good, not as good as Lee Seung Chul tho:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVsxT247gXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

omg I am in love with LeesSang album.

DD's album I can't even _tolerate_ it 

This really upsets me, being their last album and all.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2009)

SM girls have been posing too much lately, I think 2ne1 do it better:

Bom:

*Spoiler*: __ 








This ones a lil scary




Dara:


CL:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Seohyun was cute but that bat would do some serious damage:


Minzy:


----------



## Sasori (Oct 20, 2009)

^ Love it.

The whole theme going on was really done well. The photographer and the producers of this shoot are very creative.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 20, 2009)

lol

truth is 2ne1 are badasses, so that was definitely their shoot :ho

however, if i were to see CL in a pink dress with a lollipop

my brain would collapse


----------



## Adachi (Oct 20, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> however, if i were to see CL in a pink dress with a lollipop


I think I just puked a little in my mouth.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 20, 2009)

2NE1 + cute girl image = does not compute.
They're adorable people, but I just can't see them dancing with lollipops in dresses or shorts like SNSD lol.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2009)

kimi how do I join omonatheydidn't? I've applied a couple of times already, but all of my requests got rejected. :\

I'm still very new to this livejournal


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 21, 2009)

after watching strong heart, Nicole of Kara is the hottest out of all female idols

add her with lee hyori and Son Dambi, is my dream team


----------



## koguryo (Oct 21, 2009)

I find the conversation between Key and Amber hilarious

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUgjsChAj4Q[/YOUTUBE]

Also, new Jiyoon set.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> kimi how do I join omonatheydidn't? I've applied a couple of times already, but all of my requests got rejected. :\
> 
> I'm still very new to this livejournal



Your journal has to be at least six months old or something and active.


----------



## AsunA (Oct 21, 2009)

^ I'm member of Omona, but you can see the entries too w/o being a member right? They're not f-locked anyway lol. 

If you want, you can have one of my other accounts  They're all 6 months +


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

lol yeah, I don't think most of the entries are f-locked anyway. XD


----------



## Hope (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone seen Big Bang's latest NII photoshoot?

lol, if anyone is in Korea and can buy me one of those Heart hoodies, I will pay them back.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2009)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> ^ I'm member of Omona, but you can see the entries too w/o being a member right? They're not f-locked anyway lol.
> 
> If you want, you can have one of my other accounts  They're all 6 months +


Omg, a free account? Sweet, I don't mind. 

It's just that sometimes I have one or two things I want to say, but then

BAM

NO POST FOR YOU

BAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyvu0-MHoGg[/YOUTUBE]

Lol GD acts cuter than most girlgroup members

I was gonna start a LJ but whats with the 6 months thing?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2009)

BEAST's Bad Girl is pretty good.  I was surprised how much I liked it when the other Boy groups aren't having as much luck.  These guys are under Cube Entertainment with JYP right?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2009)

^No, they are under SM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 21, 2009)

Stop Trollinz, I'm enough of an SM fangirl to know when theres a new group. 

I already looked them up under Cube


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2009)

Hope said:


> Anyone seen Big Bang's latest NII photoshoot?
> 
> lol, if anyone is in Korea and can buy me one of those Heart hoodies, I will pay them back.


Pics        ?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 21, 2009)

LJ is pretty horrible. The IQ of most of the fangirls there is non existent.

By the way, can someone get me a before and after picture of SO-1? "Before" being in his Big Bang days and "after" being in B2ST.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2009)

Before:

*Spoiler*: __ 







After:

He looks the same to me.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea I'm confused now.

I don't know my Korean history well


----------



## Adachi (Oct 21, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> LJ is pretty horrible. The IQ of most of the fangirls there is non existent.
> 
> By the way, can someone get me a before and after picture of SO-1? "Before" being in his Big Bang days and "after" being in B2ST.


Well, at least the amount of faggotry there is significantly less as compared to allkpop.

-edit- This girl is simply too cute.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Before:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I had totally different pictures of him. I didn't even know who he was in the Bad Girl PV!



Adachi said:


> Well, at least the amount of faggotry there is significantly less as compared to allkpop.
> 
> -edit- This girl is simply too cute.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> LJ is pretty horrible. The IQ of most of the fangirls there is non existent.
> 
> By the way, can someone get me a before and after picture of SO-1? "Before" being in his Big Bang days and "after" being in B2ST.



Depends on where you go. In larger comms, the typical fangirl shit is non-existent. We do love to spaz over our boys but we're pretty sane.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2009)

Fangirls can be annoying sometimes, it grates me when they take shit too seriously.

Okay I have to ask this, what do you guys think about Jaejoong and Yunho? And I mean the obvious, do you think theres something going on there?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

I think they're pretty hot. 

And lol no. I'm a huge DBSK fangirl, so I can tell you that Jaejoong is basically.. a camwhore/attention whore lol. At least in the beginning. Obviously if you hang around the leader = more attention. Jaejoong and Yoochun have a legit close friendship though, not that they aren't with the others; OT5 is always and forever, but out of all the bromances, they have the most closest one. In my eyes, at least.

Actually, Yoochun pretty much whores it out with everyone.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 21, 2009)

I think Fanboys can be pretty annoying. They need to STFU during performances. Can't hear shit with their constant screaming.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 21, 2009)

NEVER FORGET


----------



## MOTO (Oct 22, 2009)

ah never gets old  So annoying and yet hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 22, 2009)

Elite, your sig is really disturbing. 

I'm one of those guys that just hate women with big tits, especially when they are Japanese. Average tits (w/e that means) FTW


----------



## ItzDestiny (Oct 22, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> NEVER FORGET


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Elite, your sig is really disturbing.
> 
> I'm one of those guys that just hate women with big tits, especially when they are Japanese. Average tits (w/e that means) FTW


GTFO ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Big titted Japanese chicks is my current fetish 

~~

Also guys, guess what I just got in the mail today


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

> Also guys, guess what I just got in the mail today



A letter from the FBI? Oh wait a hoodie from Epik High I assume.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCO3HI2UNcM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

"I like black guys yo", like wtf


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

lol letter from FBI  -O HSHITTT T


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 22, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Depends on where you go. In larger comms, the typical fangirl shit is non-existent. We do love to spaz over our boys but we're pretty sane.



I can agree with that. I'm certainly guilty of getting a bit too excited sometimes, but I know my limits. 

AJ looks amazing in Bad Girl.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

I want hair like that


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

AJ wears lipgloss and glitter

Lol Kara fans are pissed off at Jonghoon becuase he called Gyuri self-centered

His apology is lol:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, first off as an entertainer, I’m really sorry
This is a mistake because I was so too timid
And that’s why all the little talks came up
That day after recording, I apologised to that person
That was the concept for filming that day, and I was too much? Because such a thinking
Haha anyway getting concerned over such small matters is really funny!
Even though it might not be for fans.
Really sorry!!!!~ I will take the scolding as concern!
- RingDingDong


----------



## koguryo (Oct 22, 2009)

I love netizens blowing shit up.  He already apologized to Gyuri and she didn't really seem offended since it's like part of her act or whatever.

I may or may not have gotten a call from Mnet earlier, I'm guessing it was just a telemarketer though trying to sell me some new cellphone plan or something cuz if it was actually Mnet I'd be punching myself right now.  I tried calling back but it was some private number or something.

Edit: Oh I say "may or may not" because I missed the call.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

Koguryo good luck but if Mnet did call then that sucks.

Anyway can anyone tell me any good Fly to the sky songs? I've tried looking but not one has caught my attention?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

One of my favourite:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH6kVhUZ8wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

Pedo bear is watching you Sunny.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude unless they are wearing air hostess uniform, I can't even tell if that's SNSD or not.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm bored.

so things i like as of late:
BEAST
Dara
CL
rewatching SNSD's intimate note, because it's freaking awesome.
Kim taewoo
chocolate love
colacolacola

i don't like:
poor age of empire's paycheck
lack of suju
rockarockarocka


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

> i'm bored



Watch Wild Bunny, if not then Idol Army with 2PM and SNSD/Shinee is win. If still bored watch intimate note with Big Bang and Fly to the Sky. If after this your still bored then porn is the only answer.

Watch You're Beautiful, its a hana kimi rip off but still funny.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 22, 2009)

Shinee was on Idol Army? D:

and I do need to get around to watching wild bunny hehe


----------



## Sasori (Oct 22, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> If after this your still bored then porn is the only answer.






Funny, I would go for porn first.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2009)

Save the best for last, even if you can only enjoy it for three fifteen minutes



> Shinee was on Idol Army? D:



2PM had to do a couple game with them which led to hilarious results


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2009)

I love rockarockarocka, shut up Cara.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1bVP3chG64&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The song's okay, but the MV's pretty lulz-worthy.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2009)

So I finally got around to watching the BEAST MV and their name implies having a tough-looking concept but they don't have it.  The song's catchy and the choreography looks pretty cool.  The only dudes I know from that group are AJ(Kwikwang now or something, the guy that didn't make it into Big Bang, and the guy that didn't make it into One Day.

Some of the guys in MBLAQ's MV look like they have plastic hair.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

koguryo said:


> their name implies having a tough-looking concept but they don't have it.


That's what I thought when I first heard the song. Combination of Big Bang + 2PM, except gayer 


> The only dudes I know from that group are AJ(Kwikwang now or something, the guy that didn't make it into Big Bang, and the guy that didn't make it into One Day.


Basically a group of failures! (nah jk)


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2009)

lol forever at that Genie parody. Hongsica~

and.. what did I just watch with GD? I'm torn between thinking aww it's cute or wtfrofl.

I still wanted A Boy. 

Lack of Suju? I agree with this completely.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

Thats the most halfassed parody I've ever seen

And Butterfly was one of the best GD tracks, and the mv is decent aswell

Mblaq and Beast are okay, but when they both said "New brand" And "New school sound" at the start of their mv's I was just annoyed


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

I think thats her, it looks like her anyway. How did you find it? 

Wait did you just start a scandal?

She looks smoking btw.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2009)

Nothing to be seen here.  The picture was upped today apparently.  If you saw it, shoulda saved it while you had the chance.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

> Nothing to be seen here.



I must have just thought it up then

Meh if it was Ga-in or Nicole I would make posters and hang it on my wall. I can let Jiyoon slide.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

That MV is beautiful.

I love the Korean anime/manga art styles, it's really different from the traditional Japanese styles.

Not better, or worse, just different. It has this "Korean" feel to it that I can't explain. 

Was a very sweet MV.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

Nothing escapes Sasori


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2009)

Sasori's a hawk.  

Posted a naver link where the pic came from on soompi in the 4Minute thread, I wanna see if they go apeshit or not.  That or they try to flame the hell outta me.

Edit: You know if I can find a pic randomly like that, time to look up some other celebs.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

SNSD orgy?

Search it


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 23, 2009)

Which reminds me, I should probably update my Seohyun nudes tits pussy sex lesbian orgy masturbation website.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I have good news and bad news.

The Good News is that the naver blog where Jiyoon's pic came from has a ton of other females celebs like Nicole and Ga-In.

Bad News is that most of them are fake or show completely different people.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

Links                              .


----------



## koguryo (Oct 23, 2009)

You be the judges I guess, some of the angles are weird.

Pontdugard


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

I recognise no one.

I fap to everyone.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

ffffffffff these koreans have huge tits


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 23, 2009)

I just downloaded the Dream Concert in HD. 11.7gb of goodness.


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2009)

^ with no Big Bang or 2pm broadcast though? The only reason I didn't download it was because both of those performances weren't shown.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like MKMF wont be cancel after all, but apparently it's going to be rename to MAMA (Mnet Asian Music Awards) 

It will be a travesty if SNSD doesn't win Best Female Group.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

> with no Big Bang or 2pm broadcast though? The only reason I didn't download it was because both of those performances weren't shown.



I saw the fancam performances, the 2PM one was just sad. Can't believe they're gonna release a new album without Jae



> It will be a travesty if SNSD doesn't win Best Female Group.



I think best Male and Female group belong to SNSD and Suju, and Im a bigger Kara/2PM fan than those two. 



> Best Dance Music Award
> • *2NE1 (I Don’t Care)*
> • 2PM (Again & Again)
> • SNSD (Gee)
> ...



BEG don't get nominated but Honey and I don't care? Wtf



> Best Hip-Hop Group Award
> • Dynamic Duo (Dead Guy)
> • Drunken Tiger (Monster)
> • LeeSsang (The Girl Who Can't Break Up, The Boy Who Can't Leave)
> ...



I can't choose


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2009)

This is who I think will win:

*Best Male Newcomer*: I hope Taegoon wins this
*Best Female Newcomer*: 2NE1 for sure
*Best Male Singer*: Either MC Mong or Drunken Tiger, but I think GD will win this
*Best Female Singer*: Can't decide, I like all of them, but maybe Son Dambi
*Best Male Group*: Super Junior without a doubt in my mind (even though I love all the others, Suju have remained supreme this year)
*Best Female Group*: Torn between SNSD and BEG, but I think SNSD will win
*Best Mixed Group*: Clazziquai because I adore them
*Best Rock Music*: Seo Taiji (lol, why are FT Island nominated for this? I don't class them as rock)
*Best Hip-Hop Group*: Epik High all the way
*Best Ballad/R&B*: Park Hyoshin or Kim Taewoo
*Best Dance Music*: I can't decide. I love all those songs. I think it probably will be either Gee or Sorry, Sorry though
*Best House & Electronic*: I can't decide either, hopefully Clazziquai or GD.
*Best Trot*: Hong Jinyeong with Love's Battery all the way. I fell in love with it.
*Best O.S.T*: I put money on it right now that T-max's ALMOST PARADISEEEE will win.
*Best MV*: 2ne1 will probably win this.

And the MV director I have no idea about.

I don't get it. Big Bang and Rain have been nominated yet they have hardly been active this year, and there's no Shinee. Wtf?

I hope Mnet will let SM artists perform and win. It won't be fair if they don't because of their stupid fallout.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> BEG don't get nominated but Honey and I don't care? Wtf


If it was Kara's 'Mister' then it would be more understandable. But you're right BEG should have been nominated  



Hope said:


> I hope Mnet will let SM artists perform and win. It won't be fair if they don't because of their stupid fallout.


Damn I totally forgot about the feud. Mnet will probably screw them over. Fuck. Just look at what happen with the Mnet 20s Choice Awards. I recalled that no SM artist won.


There seems to be some awards missing. No album of the year or song of the year?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

FUCK MNET AND THEIR FEUD WITH SM

THAT IS ALL


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I recognise no one.
> 
> I fap to everyone.




I am thinking of quoting this.


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2009)

fml seriously.

SM ruled this year.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

Elite said:


> There seems to be some awards missing. No album of the year or song of the year?


I don't think they will reveal the nominees for those since they are the big awards; probably during the night they will.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is my list:

*Best Male Newcomer*: fuck testosterone 
*Best Female Newcomer*: THE FUNCTION OF X
*Best Male Singer*: I give GD this one, "Heartbreaker" is quite an addicting song after all
*Best Female Singer*: Younha, she's basically the reason that got me into Gee
*Best Male Group*: I actually want 2PM to win this one, but due to all the boycotts and shit, their sales probably aren't as high as they should be, so Suju will win this (why's BB here, they've barely been active)
*Best Female Group*: *OH I DUNNO, YOU TELL ME*
*Best Mixed Group*: Clazziquai or 8eight
*Best Rock Music*: K-Rock = wat
*Best Hip-Hop Group*: Epik High
*Best Ballad/R&B*: hmm...hmm...hmm
*Best Dance Music*: *GEE*
*Best House & Electronic*:4Minute or BEG
*Best Trot*: the one with Seohyun
*Best O.S.T*: I've heard "Paradise" a couple of times and it's lulz 
*Best MV*: Fuck the rules, break the limits, SNSD will win this


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2009)

Best Male Newcomer
• BEAST

Best Female Newcomer
• 2NE1 (Most obvious one, even though I love f(x).  If they debuted earlier and had two songs as well, I think they could have put up some competition.)

Best Male Singer
i haven't listened to any 

Best Female Singer
• Younha <3

Best Male Group
• 2PM
• Super Junior
SHITS TOUGH

Best Female Group
• Brown Eyed Girls
• SNSD
I love Kara too but these guys pwned this year. 

Best Mixed Group
Don't know mixed either. 

Best Rock Music Award
I still have much to learn. 

Best Hip-Hop Group Award
• Epik High (Wannabe)
WANNABE WANNABE

Best Ballad/R&B Music Award
• Kim TaeWoo (Love Rain)
• Baek Ji Young (Like being hit by a bullet)
I love Kim TaeWoo's voice.

Best Dance Music Award
• 2NE1 (I Don’t Care)
• 2PM (Again & Again)
• SNSD (Gee)
• Super Junior (Sorry)
• KARA (Honey)
*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

Best House & Electronic Music Award
• Brown Eyed Girls (Abracadabra)

PLEASE

Best Trot Music Award
• Joo HyunMi and Seohyun (JjaRaJaJjan)

That's just favoritism on my part.

Best O.S.T Award
• Tiffany (I’m Alone - JaMyungGo)
I'd guess SS501 but I do love this song xD

Best MV Award
• 2NE1 (Fire)
I'm not a big fan of Fire, but I don't know the others. 

Best MV Director Award
wat


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

> SM ruled this year.



SM had a good year but Im not sure they ruled, start of the year was good for them but 2ne1, GD and BEG pretty much ruled half the year.



> Best Rock Music: K-Rock = wat



Actually Seo Taiji is pretty decent, their song Juliet was good, better than the other homo song.



> Best MV Award



Where's my Abracadabra and Wannabe!!

Nice Mv, its on their list:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tvaaxFFKtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Oct 23, 2009)

Seo Taiji is a legend, but I like his old stuff when he was with YG and Ju-no and not a solo artist like he is now. Come Back Home is my ultimate favorite song though by him.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 23, 2009)

Best Male Newcomer
*BEAST*

Best Female Newcomer
*2NE1 or 4minute*

Best Male Singer
*G-Dragon*

Best Female Singer
*Who cares?* 

Best Male Group
*Big Bang, although I like 2PM and Super Junior as well.*

Best Female Group
*None of them scream amazing. Mostly only 2 great songs each for me. Kara, BEG or SNSD will win.*

Best Mixed Group
*Don't listen to any of them. ;_;*

Best Rock Music Award
*Seo Taiji will win this I think.*

Best Hip-Hop Group Award
*No contest. Epik High with Wannabe.* 

Best Ballad/R&B Music Award
*Eh.*

Best Dance Music Award
*Fuuuck. All of them are really good.*

Best House & Electronic Music Award
*G-Dragon, 4minute or BEG for me.*

Best Trot Music Award
*wat?*

Best O.S.T Award
*Haven't heard any of these yet. *

Best MV Award
*2NE1, I guess...*

Best MV Director Award
*lol.*


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2009)

I think this is the only thread where I actually read other people's opinions.  I just realized I love you guys. <3


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 23, 2009)

A bit random here, but I find it funny how these so called dedicated 2PM fans are boycotting their "favourite" band, all because one member has left. 

Do they even know what they're doing? They're destroying the band they claim to love by saying they will not support them...

That's not something a fan does.

And people wonder why I hate the Asian music community.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, on omona people are whining about the absence of SHINee, why Rain, Big Bang, SG Wannabe, and SS501 are nominees for their respective categories when they've been barely active this year, and the misconception of what House & Electronic are.

To sum it up, MAMA seems pretty fail so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

> House & Electronic



Other than Clazziquai, no song fits in the category really.

And yeah Big Bang and especially Rain should not be there.

MAMA needs a spanking for getting it so wrong

Lol I went on Omona and theres pages upon pages of angry Shinee fans


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I just realized I love you guys. <3


Prove it :ho


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2009)

*Best Male Newcomer*
• Taegoon

*Best Female Newcomer*
• f(x)

*Best Male Singer*
• MC Mong

*Best Female Singer*
• Bada

*Best Male Group*
• 2PM
• Big Bang
• Super Junior
• SG Wannabe
• SS501

FUCK YOU FOR MAKING ME CHOOSE

*Best Female Group*
• Brown Eyed Girls

FYI - You guys need to listen to their older stuff.

*Best Mixed Group*
• Clazziquai

*Best Rock Music Award*
• FT Island (I Hope)

FT Island is rock? Okay then, Korea.

*Best Hip-Hop Group Award*
• Epik High (Wannabe)

*Best Ballad/R&B Music Award*
• Park Hyo Shin (After Love)

*Best Dance Music Award*
• Super Junior (Sorry)

*Best House & Electronic Music Award*
• Clazziquai (Love Again)

*Best Trot Music Award*
• Gyeon Miri (Happy Woman)
• Park Hyun Bin (Brilliant Life)
• Seong JinYoo (딱이야)
• Joo HyunMi and Seohyun (JjaRaJaJjan)
• Hong JinYeong (Love’s Battery)

idk lol

*Best O.S.T Award*
• SS501 (Because I’m Stupid - Boys Over Flowers)

*Best MV Award*
• Bada (Mad)

*Best MV Director Award*
• Seo Hyun Seung
• Jang Jae Hyuk
• Jo Soo Hyun
• Joo Hee Seon
• Hong Won Ki

idk lol


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2009)

If SS501 don't win the OST award, I'm gonna be pissed. /stan


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 23, 2009)

since it's BOF and SS501, I'd think it'd be actually fixed if they didn't win

I think the only one i'm going to be truly surprised in is the dance one.

I don't think I Don't Care or Honey is going to win

but the remaining 3 have proved themselves >_>

Gee - Won like 45702782075 times, easiest to learn and catchiest

sorry sorry - hottest track, sexiest style in dance and suits <3

again & again - I like hate you more. probably not going to win, but i think it would stand more a chance if hottests weren't boycotting


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 23, 2009)

I think 'Sorry, Sorry' should win 'cause.. well idk how to explain it, but the dance is as catchy as the song.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 23, 2009)

Since everyone else is making predictions, I might as well too XD

*Best Male Newcomer*
? BEAST

*Best Female Newcomer*
? 2NE1

This is a no brainer. 

*Best Male Singer*
? G-Dragon

Plagiarism FTW!


*Best Female Singer*
? Younha

Excellent singer and extremely underrated. 

*Best Male Group*

? Super Junior


*Best Female Group*

? SNSD

Gee absolutely dominated this year. No contest.


*Best Hip-Hop Group Award*
? Epik High (Wannabe)

*
Best Dance Music Award*
? SNSD (Gee)


*Best House & Electronic Music Award*
? 4minute (Muzik)


*Best O.S.T Award*
? SS501 (Because I?m Stupid - Boys Over Flowers)

*
Best MV Award*
? 2NE1 (Fire)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2009)

I heard MAMA (lol) really want Jaebum back on stage with 2PM meaning that most likely 2PM will win a big award, looks like Suju is gonna get screwed because of the SM feud. This means SNSD won't prob win one either...

I hope this isn't true because out of the girlgroups SNSD really deserve it, okay maybe Kara too what ever~


----------



## Adachi (Oct 24, 2009)

> Best Female Group
> • Brown Eyed Girls


Okay kimi, into my ignore list you go.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 24, 2009)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1bVP3chG64&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The song's okay, but the MV's pretty lulz-worthy.



He plagiarized this song too just saying.

Oasis-She's Electric

Just listen to the chorus.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6rlnGkzrZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Oct 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I heard MAMA (lol) really want Jaebum back on stage with 2PM meaning that most likely 2PM will win a big award, looks like Suju is gonna get screwed because of the SM feud. This means SNSD won't prob win one either...
> 
> I hope this isn't true because out of the girlgroups SNSD really deserve it, okay maybe Kara too what ever~



This whole Jay incident is a complete mindfuck. I've just read that article about how they want him there to be on stage with the others. The sentiments behind it are good, and for me personally, I'd love to see them together as one again and be happy for once, but I don't think it's going to happen. It seems like a marketing plot to gain more viewers and give false hope to fans. Seriously, if he wants to come back then let him, it should be his desicion and no one elses, they shouldn't force him.

I'm going to cut a bitch if Suju or SNSD don't win something. I'm still mad that Shinee aren't nominated when they've promoted loads this year, but Big Bang are when they did nothing this year as a group.

*MAMA YOU ARE FUCK UPS.*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Okay kimi, into my ignore list you go.


            .


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL


Damn Yuri cheated. XD Already seen Sunny before, but damn.

Hara looked cute and so did that new chick, extremely pretty.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2009)

Hyuna without make up, my eyes, my eyes!!

I think BEG did really well but they only promoted one song so I can't say they should win.

And GD did not plagarize She's Electric, just the style of singing is similar for 5 seconds and its only aparent if you speed up the track. Its called clutching at straws.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Damn Yuri cheated. XD Already seen Sunny before, but damn.
> ...


Who's the chick in the glasses at like 2mins in?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 24, 2009)

If you're talking about the glasses chick that was with Hyuna then that was 4Minute's leader, Jihyun.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2009)

So fucking hot.

Actually come to think of it, all the girls with glasses were hot.

In fact now that I think abit more, all the koreans I've seen wear glasses are hot, both male and female :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2009)

Jihyun from 4minute, probably the only really pretty one in 4minute.

Hara looked so pretty, Nicole was hiding and then helping herpek


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2009)

I -think- that's Jihyun.  I only really know Hyuna and Sohyun from 4minute though. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2009)

WHY DO WE ALWAYS ANSWER SASORI LOL


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2009)

> In fact now that I think abit more, all the koreans I've seen wear glasses are hot, both male and female



Lol thats true, they wear those big frame glasses and regardless of gender they look so sexy

Sasori's like a lost horny puppy, even though you question why's he's asking, you can't help yourself but help

Lol Kim Tae Woo's in the show too, I wonder why he said yes, perhaps there was an SNSD member he wants to stalk be closer too.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> WHY DO WE ALWAYS ANSWER SASORI LOL


COS ITS MY MOTHERFUCKING THREAD :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh, that's true lol


----------



## Adachi (Oct 24, 2009)

So, Adachi here to once again report about the current state of the MAMA votings (MY MOM IS BETTER THAN YOUR MOM ETC.)

_First of all, the categories for artists _
*Best Male Newcomer*: Supreme Team (who?) is leading, followed closely by MBLAQ; BEAST is currently 4th place, right behind Taengoon
*Best Female Newcomer*: THE FUNCTION OF X IS APPARENTLY LEADING, BEATING 2NE1 BY A SIMPLE 1% (700 votes), BUT NONETHELESS THEY ARE LEADING; 4Minute is way down at 3rd place (there's a difference of 16,000 votes b/t 2nd and 3rd), then T-ara and After School (my friend's not going to be happy)
*Best Male Singer*: undoubtedly G-Dragon is leading, even though he's not much of a singer (neither are Drunken Tiger and MC Mong)
*Best Female Singer*: Baek Ji Young is winning with 43%, while Younha's way down at 4th place 
*Best Male Group*: Suju with 38%, then BB with 23%, with 2PM down at fourth place :/ (fucking boycotts)
*Best Female Group*: *GAIS, ARE YOU LEADY FOR THE BIG SURPRISE? ONE SPECIFIC GROUP IS LEADING WITH 40%*, WHICH IS 18,000 VOTES MORE THAN KARA AT 2ND, THEN BEG, DAVICHI, AND FINALLY JEWELRY
*Best Mixed Group*: 8eight with a landslide of 56%

_Now, the categories for genres_
*Best Rock Music*: FT Island
*Best Hip-Hop Group*: Leesang, then Epik High, while Drunken Tiger's at 4th place
*Best Ballad/R&B*: Kim Tae Woo yo, my favorite giant; with Park Hyo Shin losing by 14% 
*Best Dance Music*: this one is fucked up - Suju's winning with "Sorry Sorry" with 15,000+ votes, that I don't mind; but the second place is 2NE1 with "I Don't Care", WHICH ISN'T EVEN A DANCE SONG, FUCK YOU BLACKJACKS (oh, Gee's at 3rd place with almost 10000 votes only, sigh) 
*Best House & Electronic*: "Abracadabra" is beating "Heartbreaker" by 11% (yay)
*Best Trot*: does not compute
*Best O.S.T*: that "Paradise" song is leading

_Finally the MV categories_
*Best MV*: 2NE1 is at 2nd place, that's all I need to say
*Best MV Director*: I don't know his name, but the one who directed "Gee" and "Lachata" is leading, followed by the one who directed "Heartbreaker" and "Fire"

Now these I'm not sure what they are, but I can sort of guess
*Downloads*: 2NE1, then GD, then MC Mong, then SNSD (LOLWUT)
*Mobile Choice* (?): SNSD with "Gee", then Suju with "Sorry Sorry"

_Big Awards time_
*Artist of the Year*: Suju 1st, SS501 2nd, then SNSD 3rd (Suju has twice as much votes as SNSD has so far)
*Song of the Year*: "Sorry Sorry", "Heartbreaker", followed closely by "Gee"

That's all for now. The voting just started yesterday, so no need to worry.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 24, 2009)

lol

The awards are lame, who cares who wins as long as SM is always on top


----------



## Hope (Oct 24, 2009)

^ I agree with you completely.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2009)

> Best Female Newcomer: THE FUNCTION OF X IS APPARENTLY LEADING, BEATING 2NE1 BY A SIMPLE 1% (700 votes), BUT NONETHELESS THEY ARE LEADING; 4Minute is way down at 3rd place (there's a difference of 16,000 votes b/t 2nd and 3rd), then T-ara and After School (my friend's not going to be happy)



F(x) released one mediocre song while 2ne1 released a great mini album. 2ne1 fans will push it to the top.



> Artist of the Year: Suju 1st, *SS501 2nd*, then SNSD 3rd (Suju has twice as much votes as SNSD has so far)



Fail, they've been on a fucking hiatus this year

Tbh don't really care, I just wanna see some interesting performances.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px5oly0PztQ[/YOUTUBE]
This song is awesome.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 24, 2009)

f(x) leading 2NE1 

Not surprise that Younha isn't getting any votes. She doesn't seem to be very popular in Korea. What a shame...

But the winner isn't determined just by fan vote, right? I recall in the past album sales, downloads, etc were factors in determining the winner as well.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazing song is amazing.

Can you guys recommend me more of her shit? Or a particular album etc...?


----------



## MOTO (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorite songs from her:

From *Someday* album

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_4fcajZJn8s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wJ_Azs8LrQE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7aIDXKAfqrU[/YOUTUBE]




From *A Perfect Day for Love Declaration* album


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]VIREXAHHXqQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yXliYfvygHc[/YOUTUBE]




I'd recommend downloading both albums.

Younha singing Gee

[Youtube]76e-11s6UUg[/Youtube]


----------



## Hope (Oct 25, 2009)

YG have just announced that 2NE1's official colour is Hot Pink. And Sone's are throwing a bitch fit. 

The pinks don't even look the same imo. one day they're gunna run out of colours and then it will be an all out war

Didn't Sone steal that colour pink off Shapley's anyway? rofl.

*EDIT*: LMAO. I found a list of all the stars in Korea with some form of pink as their official colour. If Sone want to complain, they they have to complain at all of these. 

Baby V.O.X -- Pearl Pink
Baby V.O.X Re.v -- Pearl Pink
Chae Yeon -- Apricot
CSJH The Grace -- Pastel Pink
KARA -- Pearl Peach
Lee Soo Young -- Pink
M.I.L.K. -- Pink
MC Mong -- Peach
NRG -- Pink
Papaya -- Pink
SeeYa -- Pearl Light Pink
SNSD -- Pink
Sugar -- Apricot
Typhoon -- Hot Pink
Younha -- Light Pink
Wonder Girls - Burgundy (which is pinky in my eyes)

and then add 2NE1 to that list.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2009)

Its right, heaven forbid if girl groups weren't represented by pink

Sones can't exactly lay claim to a colour, but anyway, talk about anal.

Lol Eunyuk mentioned that Minho changed after going on variety shows and stopped calling him

Minho is really intriguing, you can't really tell what he's thinking or what he's gonna act like. The guys quite mysterious, when I first saw him he looked the type where the lights are on but no ones home, he's got an expressionless face most of the time. He'd make a good assasin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Minho is really intriguing, you can't really tell what he's thinking or what he's gonna act like. The guys quite mysterious, when I first saw him he looked the type where the lights are on but no ones home, he's got an expressionless face most of the time. He'd make a good assasin.



So true.  I remember him on SGB and him being sooo out there in expressions. XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwh1FltGW2U[/YOUTUBE]

Taeyang is always so amazing. He's definitely my favorite performer from BB. <3

And also... ever notice how his bg dancers are not asian? XD

it's kind of strange really, I mean, more came out, and they still were white or black, some look even mixed


----------



## koguryo (Oct 25, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> So true.  I remember him on SGB and him being sooo out there in expressions. XD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwh1FltGW2U[
> 
> ...



The two backup dancers are Filipino-American.  The one that looks whiter has done a lot of choreography for Big Bang.  Supposedly they came out just for this one performance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 25, 2009)

They're filipino? one seriously looks white


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2009)

lol assassin

And omg that rnb version of Gee..

This girl is awesome


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2009)

What's her 3rd album like?

And I downloaded Comet too.

Are those albums any good?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2009)

Younha's 2nd album is officially the album of the year.

(even though it was released last year)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2009)

Her new album was a step down and a bit too cutey compared to Someday but its still decent, its pure pop.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 25, 2009)

Yea I'm listening to it now.

Too pop for me.

I want more shit like that RnB version of Gee.

That was simply amazing.


----------



## Hope (Oct 26, 2009)

Omg, I cannt believe this. I'm going to miss him on Star King and Strong Heart. I'm going to miss Leeteuk/Boom interactions aswell. Omg brb crying a river. 

Why the hell does Korea still have those stupid army rules anyway? Why can't they be like most other countries and let people join if they want to and let women join aswell?


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2009)

One of my favorite Brown Eyed Girls songs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCWFFdgIz5Y[/YOUTUBE]

I bought a CD like month ago and just got around to listening to it.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Loved it ;__;

What album is it from?

Miryo <3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W0_FNXVu84[/YOUTUBE]
Bracademy wins it for me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBKCnQmJ5mg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Looks like we've got a Wooyoung/Nickhun combination again, its kind of adorable

And seriously Anti's bidding $2 million for Jay's outfit, assholes.

Yesterday I had a dream about Shinee, I swear I think im gonna take a break from K pop


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to dream about Sooyoung every night lol





Now I dream of Seohyun


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2009)

Didn't like Horror Show but this song is great:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cGGFUBW0Vk&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 26, 2009)

HI-LA-RI-OUS

I find it hard to believe that some Korean celebs claim they've never kissed/been intimate before with the opposite sex. If it is true though, I feel for Jo Kwon right now. If anything, being that close to his first kiss and not quite getting there will just frustrate him during those lonely nights. 

Such a waste of beautiful bodies. ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 26, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I used to dream about Sooyoung every night lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something we have in common.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 26, 2009)

Fuck my life. (bad mood today)

Anyway, why are all the girl group albums being postponed to next year? SNSD might be releasing their 2nd full album in 2010, probably same for 2NE1. Even WG are probably releasing their English album next year.

But to be honest, I only care about the SNSD one.

Bawwww


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 27, 2009)

Dammit, I want SS501 to win.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ Loved it ;__;
> 
> What album is it from?
> 
> Miryo <3



The album is called 떠나라 미스김, it's their 2nd album.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> HI-LA-RI-OUS
> 
> I find it hard to believe that some Korean celebs claim they've never kissed/been intimate before with the opposite sex. If it is true though, I feel for Jo Kwon right now. If anything, being that close to his first kiss and not quite getting there will just frustrate him during those lonely nights.
> 
> Such a waste of beautiful bodies. ;_;


Man this is like the prison scenario I was talking to Kimmi about ;D:

I'd either rape her on live national tv, or commit suicide if I don't succeed from sheer sexual frustration.



koguryo said:


> The album is called 떠나라 미스김, it's their 2nd album.


Thanks dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2009)

Tablo got married!! Cute pics (be warned they might cause awwness):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats it Im off to Korea, if you hear about Yoona being attacked by someone just know that I touched her boobs for the sake of mankind.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2009)

^ 

And lol @ the Tablo pics, we all know that night he _DESTROYED_ her :ho


----------



## MOTO (Oct 27, 2009)

You might as well rape her while you're at it.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 27, 2009)

And take pics.

SHQ pics.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not really into that photoshoot, but the last one she did was pretty awesome

More f(x) doing modeling pics... I'm guessing they're just liked because they're young.

That or even designers cant' keep their hands off Amber.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2009)

Elite said:


> You might as well rape her while you're at it.


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU your sig 

I forgot who it was that told me he/she hates this group, but guess what, they are back!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't even know who they are?



> You might as well rape her while you're at it.



I tried but SM make Yoona wear a chastity belt with an 8 digit code lock, I couldn't get in to the holy grail

Hyoyeon on the other hand:ho

Sorry to break it to you but she's a he


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 28, 2009)

I hate U-Kiss. Gay. Posers.
Make Koreans look bad.
EOS


----------



## koguryo (Oct 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I forgot who it was that told me he/she hates this group, but guess what, they are back!



I still wanna punch every single one of them in the face.

4Minute MV


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoABsue3hyk[/YOUTUBE]




Then there's Bom's MV, , K. Will's all better, then I think I aced my Korean midterm.  Today's been a good day.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Adachi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU your sig
> 
> I forgot who it was that told me he/she hates this group, but guess what, they are back!


:ho

I just search them on Youtube and they suck. I can see why someone would hate this group.




Ennoea said:


> I tried but SM make Yoona wear a chastity belt with an 8 digit code lock, I couldn't get in to the holy grail




And I don't like 4Minute going with the cute image. I like the song though.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 28, 2009)

I like this song, ever since the sneak peek came out. Hmm

-edit- Park Bom's song and MV are good also


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay I remember who U-Kiss are, I remember watching Not Young and thinking that it was the worst song I'd ever heard. Terrible group.

BEG Drunk on Sleep:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIbcm-capu8&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Can't wait for Sign and its MV to be released.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWezjCmg56E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This song sounds so familiar....

I personally thought this month had been weak for K pop but that just changed, Bom song is great too, BEG repackaged will be out too and it sounds great, even Seo In Gook's album is decent. And new BB song is pretty good (even if its japanese).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2009)

DBSK's contract. SM is satan. The last three terms are fucking ridiculous. And 5% between 5 members? I don't even want to imagine how little Suju, SNSD, Shinee get paid.


----------



## Buster (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like a ticket to Hell imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2009)

W
O
W


That show one is ridiculous.  My god, the only people who are getting paid a little extra are pretty much SNSD for Hello Baby. wtf.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2009)

T_____T


----------



## Sasori (Oct 28, 2009)

I want those trainers BB were wearing.

And omg GD has the coat I wanted.....FFFFFFFFFFFF I REALLY WANT IT

Nice to know that I have the same fashion sense as GD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad GD was wearing decent clothes this time, for the last few months he's been wearing fairy boy clothes and lets not even mention the Diana Ross hairdo.

Top was looking cool, and Daesung voice, man he's gonna be a good ballad singer.

Anyone else see the Leeteuk/Yoona scandal? Lol he used to ask her to marry him since she was 13, Pedo alert


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 28, 2009)

AVATAR CHANGE, FWOOSH

VICTORIA GET


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2009)

Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports

Everybody likes Yoona, including Brian


----------



## MOTO (Oct 28, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> DBSK's contract. SM is satan. The last three terms are fucking ridiculous. And 5% between 5 members? I don't even want to imagine how little Suju, SNSD, Shinee get paid.


Thanks for posting this.

SM is unbelieveable


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 28, 2009)

Dong Bang boys can stay at my house.


----------



## Hope (Oct 29, 2009)

^ No, they can stay at my house. My mum and sister would be more than happy to take them in.

Omg. Jo Kwon has swine flu? Poor boy. I hope he gets better soon.

Woah, those contracts sound like shit to be honest. I worry for my Suju boys ans Soshi girls the most.

. 

Omg, . I loved that Diva song.

Seriously, 2009 is NOT the year for Kpop.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice avy Nudes

Who is victoria? What group?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports
> 
> Everybody likes Yoona, including Brian


4:15

OMG THAT LAUGH 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2009)

No offense to Beast or anything but....they should really just give up on being a "Beastly Idol" after this.  It sorta sounds like a group of prepubescent boys singing "Again & Again"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzt07d4p9tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

omg DD's album is fucking amazing 

I've had this shit on repeat for the last few days.

omg it's seriously fucking raw:

DO SOMETHING CRAZY DO SOMETHING CRAZY


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 29, 2009)

SOYOUNG >>>>>>>>> UEE 

JUST SAYIN'


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2009)

koguryo said:


> No offense to Beast or anything but....they should really just give up on being a "Beastly Idol" after this.  It sorta sounds like a group of prepubescent boys singing "Again & Again"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzt07d4p9tg[/YOUTUBE]



I actually thought most of it was pretty good lol.  

2pm's ending is definitely a billion times better but I think throughout they did a pretty good job, especially Doojoon and Junhyung on the rap.

/shows favoritism early in the members.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

The performance kind of showed that Taecyeon's part cannot be sung by anyone, and their voices are too light. Not beasty what so ever.

Taecyeon is one in a million


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha yeah, being beastly like Taecyeon is hard.  Truth is most the BEAST members are only about my size.

I mostly like Junhyung because of his Bad Girl rap so far, but honestly Doojun did well on Chansungs, sounded pretty alike


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

I like Park Bom's new song, the MV's really typical but its really well produced, the ending is is touching:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JdVot4Ystg&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok I was supposed to post this ages ago:

So it finally came (again)...last week 


*Spoiler*: _Just incase you want to send something to Epik High :LOS_ 






Note the "Rep of Korea" :ho





*Spoiler*: _Because of the Hoodie the package was larger than the previous delivery_ 







The old box is on the top. Front and side views for comparison





*Spoiler*: _And here we go..._ 








Shring rap lol





*Continued in next post...*


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The album..._ 











So fresh..





*Spoiler*: _More on the hoodie_ 













Looks so fucking hawt. It's "one size fits most" (lawl) which is basically a Large. So it's quite baggy tbh.

Haven't worn it yet and I don't think I probably will lol. 

BUT JUST THE FACT THAT I HAVE IT MAKES MY PENIS BIGGER :ho


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay assfaces

I need a Korean/Jap Hip Hop group or something.

It sounds something like: "Kwazzykwai" or something.

My mate introduced me to them during one of my university radio show but being the retard I am, forgot to write down the artist.

Could I get the proper artist?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Wait wat. You had Korean music on ur Uni radio show o_O?


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I did.

AH THAT'S IT!

And it was a blast.

Most of the time we're playing my indie music and indie hip hop that I'm generally known for.

But my mate (and co-host) is like: "spin this, you'll dig it!"

And I liked it and spun it on my show.

It was awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

How come you won't wear it? Hoodie looks cool tho.



> Wait wat. You had Korean music on ur Uni radio show o_O?



I remember them having Jrock and Indian hip hop music on my Uni radio show so I wouldn't be too surprised.

Is it wrong that I don't like Clazziquai or their music at all?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

It's too big.

And tj play some Korean hiphop.

I'll give you some recommendations if you want. You can start with what I posted in the Blender lol


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol, definitely will do.

I'm always taking requests for music.

I'm compiling 3 playlists for next year's shows now.

(This year's is done).

So yeah, my mate's really into the Korean/Japanese music scene.

Including hip hop, rock, indie rock, contemporary etc.

I've also played Hideki Kaji on my radio which alot of my listeners loved.

I remember playing it, walking into my campus centre and people were asking me: "FUCK I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT HE'S SAYING BUT IT SOUNDS SO AWESOME! WHAT'S HIS NAME?!"

And that made my day.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Who is Hideki Kaji?

Link me.

You should check out all the shit I usually post in this thread. Just search my posts or something.


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah I think I'll do that.

I need more stuff from Korea anyway.

Btw, he's not RnB but there is a Korean artist called EZ Hyoung, don't know if you've heard of him.

He's brilliant. His soulful tunes are infectious.

Also Hideki Kaji is just about the most amazing artist in the world.

He's what the Beatles would sound like in japanese.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJmAnW-ZRU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Oct 29, 2009)

He does alot of BOUNCY music.

Like feel good music which is awesome for shitty days.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2009)

omg play Map the Soul international version. :ho

HAHA YOU SHOULD PLAY TASHA ON THERE

Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

Wtf you know who EZ Hyoung is, man thats awesome. 

I'd say if you're interested check out Broccolli You Too (people tend to go gaga over these guys), The Melody Vol 1, My Aunt Mary, Kim Sa Rang (U-Turn is his best album) and Dear Cloud.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea Tasha if they really want a female rapper.

And who is Beatles?

And wtf Eno you never recommend me stuff.

Betrayed to an outsider


----------



## koguryo (Oct 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Ok I was supposed to post this ages ago:
> 
> So it finally came (again)...last week
> 
> ...




I live near that address, I shit you not.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

I love you Sasoripek

You can take my recommendations too they're good artists, but alot of it is pop, be warned.

Random indie spam time
The Melody:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-XzwMdjTUc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

My Aunt Mary:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO4koCNCuBc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Han Hee Jeong:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLavbcDd2Bo[/YOUTUBE]



> I live near that address, I shit you not.



Now we know where you live near, be afraid:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2009)

and saso i liked that DD song you posted

poast moar


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I live near that address, I shit you not.


            .

And yea I wana get into more indie stuff, but obviously my only way in is through you guys.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> and saso i liked that DD song you posted
> 
> poast moar


I love it.

It's so punk and just makes me wana go insane and trash stuff.

Like I can imagine it being used for some sort of indie teen movie or an advert which features the cast running alot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol that is a good way of putting it 

all i can imagine now is sasori running through a suburban town from the cops and being an urban jumper while he's at it


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

lol when I pump that through my headphones it makes me feel so powerful.

Today I was like power walking through crowds of people in a busy shopping area. I was like moving so fast and I was colliding with people along the way but it's ok, I wasn't hurt.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

Its a pretty good song. I can imagine listening to it while racing against someone.



> all i can imagine now is sasori running through a suburban town from the cops and being an urban jumper while he's at it




Well he has his hoodie now, now let the anarchy commence.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea there are so many tracks that make me just want to run or do something energetic.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

Sasori is Buga Kingz any good?

Random K hip hop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URlr8MrDDpg[/YOUTUBE]

Wtf when is BEG new MV out


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

^ dont know about them

I think this baechigi dude or group (?) has featured in Sniper's old albums.

buga kingz? never heard of them


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2009)

> buga kingz? never heard of them



Me neither, but apparently their good, I'll check out their albums.



> I think this baechigi dude or group (?) has featured in Sniper's old albums



Sniper suppousedly discovered them.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 29, 2009)

oh wait it says sniper sounds at the end, so definitely in sniper's albums

I recognise their voices and i recall the name baechigi being intro'd in one of his tracks


----------



## Adachi (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Cara, you mind giving me that Yoona ava you used a couple months ago?


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

omg we're talking about k-hiphop for once~

I need more. I actually mostly like rap/hip hop 'cause of foreign artists; most Americans don't really impress me at all.

/will troll through your posts when I'm more awake


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Hey Cara, you mind giving me that Yoona ava you used a couple months ago?



Yeah I don't mind but I'm not on my laptop riht now so later duuude


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

How old is she?

Seems like a really redundent piece of news


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2009)

IU's 16 or something.  Her "Growing Up" album was pretty good, it's too bad they made her promote "Boo."  

I guess from her songs I like: 

"A Dreamer"

"Feel So Good"

"Every Sweet Day"


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

16         

I love that age.

Sixteen? More like SEXteen :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Brown Eyed Girls~ Sign:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIfaWY9UYn0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Don't like the chorus but the songs decent I guess, lacks sexy Ga-in


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

Why no Ga-in?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

The girls are barely in the MV, and they show no skin what so ever

The MV is weird tho, I don't get it.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

That's a pretty cool MV btw.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I looked at the translation of the lyrics, so the MV sort of makes sense.  Seriously though they all died in the MV


----------



## MOTO (Oct 30, 2009)

The MV isn't sexy enough 

and IU has a great voice 

[YOUTUBE]FmjYW-IilFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2009)

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Brown Eyed Girls~ Sign:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIfaWY9UYn0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't like the chorus but the songs decent I guess, lacks sexy Ga-in



holy shit need lyrics


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

SS501's 'Love Like This' MV has also been released~


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 30, 2009)

Have you guys seen this korean speed rap guy?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

...all these titles have been done before. 

"Sign" like "The Sign" by Ace of Base

"Love Like This" Natasha Bedingfield

"What A Girl Wants" by Christina Aguilera 

"Bad Girl" Usher

Not to mention You and I/I Don't Care match up with several songs

/finds amusing that it's happening in Korea too xD

Even though SM has resolved by using expressions and nonsense like "Gee", "La Cha Ta", and "Ring Ding Dong". 

Listened to SS501 while typing this, song is good.  PV seems lame.  Dance is lame, no real plot.  Just guys lookin hot for fangirls. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol I tried posting here in the library but they deemed this thread too pornographic and blocked it

I didn't get the deal with the new SS501 album, its average at best.

Touch me~ Ivy (lol korea banned the mv):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TScxT27szlY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Before July 2008 when SM were forced to ammend DBSK's contract they paid DBSK members zero. I can't believe this contract can stand up, its practically a slave contract and last I checked we weren't living in fucking 1800s.

Lol Nudeshroom, again and again has been done too, So Hot too. Its because they use English titles, theres bound to be similar named songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Ver 2 of SNSD's Chocolate PV is the hotness equivalent of watching 9 girls have sex.

...

But Yoona being sexy is scary.  I prefer her innocent.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Post it, Yoona looking sexy cannot be bad.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

! Ennoea; Oh bb, you have no idea how much I stan SS501. >:|


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC3uw_iQUN0[/YOUTUBE]

Poor f(x) seems sick in their recent radio. 

oh and cuz spanner asked



But I'm sure you meant this one



Don't go making bad posts with it either.  It's probably my favorite in my folder.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I made Kimi mad to the point that her post doesn't make sense

I like Kim Hyung Joon alot tho. I really don't get the deal with SS501 tho, their new album is better than their old ones tho.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

lol

stan = crazy fanatic/"stalker-fan"

Jungmin is my bias.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

I dedicate this to you Kimi:


Sorry its just that I have so many gifs I wanna use


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL UEE. >>

I'm so used to using gifs on LJ, but I can't really use them here. ):


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

So who do you like more Kim Hyung Joon or Kim Hyun Joong? 

I've amassed quite a collection of lol gifs, I will unleash them slowly



> LOL UEE


I don't get why people hate ostrich egg head so much


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I love them all; But in the case of Baby vs. Leader, I'm more fond of Baby.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

> I'm more fond of Baby.




Baby


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

I love guyliner so much lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

I really wanted to watch the show with him Jokwon, Shindong and Brian but apparently it got canned


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

WHATWHATWHAT

I saw some clips of it, and I thought  it was so funny and cute wtf. ):


----------



## Hope (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not feeling SS501's new song, don't shoot me kimi.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

/gets gun ready 

No jk, I understand. I did think that it wasn't their GREATEST, but I do enjoy their new album and I do believe that SS501 should show those newer bands how it's done~


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

> I'm not feeling SS501's new song, don't shoot me kimi.






> Big Bang DaeSung has been chosen at the idol group star who suits anime character Naruto the best.
> 
> uess which other idol group members were chosen on the survey.
> 
> ...



Ha ha that would be hilarious.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 30, 2009)

@Cara: thank you


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Also.  NO IMPLYING SEXUAL RELATIONS BETWEEN YURI AND YOONA. 

They're SISTERS.

/strict rules.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Didn't Yuri claim Yoona keeps her up all night:ho


----------



## Adachi (Oct 30, 2009)

^ Fuck year, bro.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Yeah.  

WITH IMMATURE JOKES.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Open up wider Yoona

Can someone make me an ava of Hara and Nicole?


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

With that stock? D:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

Why is that bad?


----------



## Adachi (Oct 30, 2009)

*FUCKING JEWTUBE

DELETING ACCOUNTS LEFT AND RIGHT

FUCKING DELETED VUL, TOO

FFFFFFUUUUUU*

Fortunately, she made a new account!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2009)

They also took down all the Idol Army eps!!! FUCK YOU BITCH!!!!!! 
I swear they just want you to sit there watching a guy with a webcam talking about Megan fox because thats all the fucking vids that don't get taken off:/


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Why is that bad?



Pictures are good, but quality is poor.

Don't worry, we can fix this with the power of search! :ho

Honestly i've found ever since i discovered kpop that theres always a higher quality version of the pic somewhere


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 30, 2009)

WTF WHAT'S WRONG WITH KOREAN SHOWS ON YOUTUBE

It's not like most of them are on DVD or anything anyway, and people worked pretty hard to sub them too.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Also.  NO IMPLYING SEXUAL RELATIONS BETWEEN YURI AND YOONA.
> 
> They're SISTERS.
> 
> /strict rules.


I'm suddenly more interested in Yoona.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread has moved really fast the last few days. 

Anyway, just read some more shit about contracts. I've expressed how much I hate the Korean entertainment industry before. It's ironic that some of my favourite artists are Korean, yet I hate the people running them.

It really is a disgrace.

I once again found myself bored and browsing last.fm. Again, I hate last.fm shoutboxes. I swear to fucking christ if I read another shoutbox, I'm going to kill someone.

These people really put Asian music fans to shame.


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone else watching You're Beautiful? I just watched episode 7, about to watch 8.

OMFG WHY DOESN'T SHE FALL FOR SHIN WOO, LIKE SERIOUSLY? TAE KYUNG IS A BASTARD, GO FOR SHIN WOO. HE'S LOVELY, KIND AND TREATS YOU LIKE A PRINCESS! ARE YOU BLIND WOMAN?! RAGE RAGE RAGE!

JEREMY/JOLIE FOREVER.

I had to let that out. /rant


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope said:


> Anyone else watching You're Beautiful? I just watched episode 7, about to watch 8.
> 
> OMFG WHY DOESN'T SHE FALL FOR SHIN WOO, LIKE SERIOUSLY? TAE KYUNG IS A BASTARD, GO FOR SHIN WOO. HE'S LOVELY, KIND AND TREATS YOU LIKE A PRINCESS! ARE YOU BLIND WOMAN?! RAGE RAGE RAGE!
> 
> ...



I actually just started watching it today.  Just got done with Ep. 6, I raged when she didn't see Shin Woo at Myeongdong.  Jeremy being confused is fuckin' hilarious.

Edit: Almost forgot I hate the aunt and Uee in that show, they're bitches.


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

I KNOW! When he said something like.. "Only a few more steps and you would've noticed me" I bawled my eyes out. He was being so nice to her and payed for everything. 

I think Tae Kyung and Mi Nam might be related in a way anyway. SO GO FOR SHINWOO.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

2ne1's Shoutbox is full of morons with the worst comments I've ever read

@Hope: Shinwoo is so dull tho, yeah he's nice an all but Taekyung is hilarious and they get on better. Tho how fucking hilarious was the field scene when he gets chased by the pig? I fell of my fucking chair

Lol Lee Hongki and his imagination:


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

Omg, when he was in that field spacing out I was laughing my head off, and then the pig came and he was running like a girl. 

Jeremy is nice to Mi Nam in episode 8, he tries to cheer her up. Shin woo is kinda dull but he's lovely. Omg, seriously. This drama is tugging at my heart strings so much. 

I SUPPORT JEREMY/JOLIE FOREVER.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel sorry for Jeremy, he has no chance even when he accepts her as a boy

The ending was really sad, ShinWoo would have a chance if he's blunt like Tae Kyung, but he kinds of wants her to make the first move.


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG I LOVE JEREMY HE'S MY FAVORITE OUT OF THEM ALL, HE'S SO CUTE AND CHILDLIKE (with my FT Island bias aside). If she hurts him I'm going to go mad. He's lovely to her, just like Shin Woo is.

If this turns into a love square, I'm not going to be happy. I CANNOT HACK IT.


----------



## LoveHikari (Oct 31, 2009)

I LOVE korean music, it's my favourite (over Japanese music) ;D


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

Right now its like a love pentagon, her brothers friend likes too. 

I don't get how anyone buys her as a boy tho, she sings like a girl>_>


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

I DON'T WANT SHIN WOO OR JEREMY GETTING HURT. 

Seriously, I cannot hack this. I'm going to by crying more times by the end of this drama than a little, I can bet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I'm suddenly more interested in Yoona.



XD

Yoona is the little boy in SNSD that all the men are gay for.

She's extremely pretty, thus why I guess most stars tend to pick her because if they don't know the group- just go for her.  Personality wise I would never really think people to go straight to her, I would think more Taeyeon, Yuri or Seohyun.

That or most of them really want Yoona cause she's beautiful & quiet.  

She's overrated, honestly.

Not that I don't love her though.  She shares my SNSD spot for #1 with... 8 other girls.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2009)

Yoona isn't all that. She's definitely overrated. Extremely.

In b4 negs


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with you Sasori, she's nice, pretty and all, but everyone seems to love her (she's the ideal girl of like.. 985674857 kpop male idols)when personally I think she isn't all that.

Everyone should like Sooyoung to be honest. Girl has got some legs on her. 

ALSO, ANYONE IN THE UK WATCH X FACTOR? BRB DYING FROM JEDWARD.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol X factor, the shows absolutely awful.



> Yoona isn't all that. She's definitely overrated. Extremely.





Yoona is awesome bitches, its not her fault all the perverts wanna mount her.


----------



## forumer147 (Oct 31, 2009)

Pippy Longstockings said:


> Lol X factor, the shows absolutely awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahah....I guess SNSD are really hated ......But yeah I do agree they are indeed overrated


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

^ For me personally, I don't hate Soshi, I actually really like them. It's just that a few of the members are overrated.

Sooyoung is my ultimate bias though no matter what. I love that girl.

Edit: I love X Factor, I just haaaaate John and Edward with a passion.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually don't hate Jedward, they were put through by the judges so its their fault, I kinda feel sorry for them that they get bashed by everyone. What do you think about Lloyd? I don't like Danyl or Jamie.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 31, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> Hahahah....I guess SNSD are really hated ......But yeah I do agree they are indeed overrated



You just came in the thread at the wrong time 

everyone in this thread pretty much likes SNSD

I was just being mean earlier and brought up how overrated Yoona is in idol world

by no means among fans though really


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

Pippy Longstockings said:


> I actually don't hate Jedward, they were put through by the judges so its their fault, I kinda feel sorry for them that they get bashed by everyone. What do you think about Lloyd? I don't like Danyl or Jamie.



Lloyd is rubbish. He cannot sing at all. All my friends adore him.

Danyl is apparently a bully and tourmented Kandy Rain so much that they rang Louis before they were knocked out. He also had a argument with Stacey and made her cry by saying some harsh things to her. He's talented and he knows it which makes him come across as arrogant and cocky, thinking he's going to win and all that. He's gone down in my books.

I like Jamie. Him, Stacey and Joe are about the only ones I like. I'm neutral with Lucie and Rachel, they seem to have no personality. The rest I don't care about.

I dislike Jedward with a passion, they cannot sing at all. Why did Louis put them through? 

/offtopic.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

Lloyd is terrible, I swear the fangirls are so silly, but we can't exactly diss them

Stacey is good, she's pretty funny too. Joe's good but that grin. Danyl is just annoying, the whole puppy eyed routine was ridiculous too. Simon Cowell's been an idiot too, giving all his acts standing ovations and dissing Lucie.

Offtopic again:/


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

This years X Factor doesn't look good. Most of the people who I wanted to go through at the judges houses went home. 

Back on topic, I brought 2NE1's mini album today off Yes Asia because I listened to all the songs and loved them. I want it to arrive now.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

The girls are good but overall quality is meh, the shows barely entertaining now. Last years wasn't all that, JLS were decent but big mouth was just annoying.

I plan on buying the first 2NE1 album, I was gonna buy the mini but thought forget it since I already had the songs.


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

I am the biggest JLS fangirl, seriously. I have all the hoodies in each colour. Me and my friends have tickets for their concert next year aswell. I'm going to download the album when it comes out, and if I like it then I'll buy it. (I just brought Cheryl Cole and Alexandra Burkes albums aswell)

I've brought my sister that All About DBSK Season 3 for Christmas. It cost a bomb so she best like it.

I want to buy 2NE1's full album too when it comes out, I don't want any of the songs on this mini-album on it though or it will be a waste.

ALL MY MONEY GOES ON RANDOM STUFF, SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2009)

> I just brought Cheryl Cole and Alexandra Burkes albums aswell



Really? Big mouth probably has a decent album but Cheryl Coles Album must be terrible



> ALL MY MONEY GOES ON RANDOM STUFF, SERIOUSLY.



I've spent so much on buying random Korean albums and accessories that I've seen Big Bang wearXD


----------



## Hope (Oct 31, 2009)

No, suprisingly, both their albums are good, well at least I think so.

I'm exactly the same. Most of my spare money goes on kpop stuff. I brought those pink gun earrings G-dragon wore once. 

It's a good job I have a job and extra incomes from family/government (that makes me sound like a benifit thief rofl) to supply my funds, seriously. I'm skint right now after buying AADBSK3 for my sister and 2NE1/Cheryl/Alexandra's albums.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 31, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> Hahahah....I guess SNSD are really hated ......But yeah I do agree they are indeed overrated


Da fuck are you talking about, GTFO noob.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 31, 2009)

Hope said:


> Anyone else watching You're Beautiful? I just watched episode 7, about to watch 8.
> 
> OMFG WHY DOESN'T SHE FALL FOR SHIN WOO, LIKE SERIOUSLY? TAE KYUNG IS A BASTARD, GO FOR SHIN WOO. HE'S LOVELY, KIND AND TREATS YOU LIKE A PRINCESS! ARE YOU BLIND WOMAN?! RAGE RAGE RAGE!
> 
> ...



I just started watching it lol.


----------



## kimidoll (Oct 31, 2009)

forumer147 said:


> Hahahah....I guess SNSD are really hated ......But yeah I do agree they are indeed overrated



LOLWHAT

1; They're not ~hated~, their hate has pretty much went down after last year's Dream Concert/Taeyeon's comments/Tiffany being "rude"/Jessica's "scandals" blew over. They're pretty much loved in Korea and overseas.

2; They're just sucessful, pshh.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 31, 2009)

X Factor discussion in my _Korean_ music thread ?!?!?!?!


And I just watched The Host on Channel 4 

What a hilariously failure of a film 

I'm pretty sure it's a spoof film right? There are some hilarious scenes


----------



## Adachi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 1, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF I NEED SOME SOSHI

I'M SOSHI DEPRIVED THESE DAYS, I NEED SOMETHING TO WATCH


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

You could watch Yoona and Tiffany on Strong Heart and Yuri and Sunny on the other variety show.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYCU8Jm87Do[/YOUTUBE]

Sexy.


----------



## AsunA (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, the song has been on repeat since I've listened to it  Hot mashup (L)


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Elite said:


> The MV isn't sexy enough
> 
> and IU has a great voice
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FmjYW-IilFI[/YOUTUBE]


omg her voice is so soft and beautiful



Chemistry said:


> Have you guys seen this korean speed rap guy?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope said:


> I agree with you Sasori, she's nice, pretty and all, but everyone seems to love her (she's the ideal girl of like.. 985674857 kpop male idols)when personally I think she isn't all that.
> 
> Everyone should like Sooyoung to be honest. Girl has got some legs on her.


:ho



Pippy Longstockings said:


> Yoona is awesome bitches, its not her fault all the perverts wanna mount her.


Don't get me wrong, I'd mount her too but I just mean that there are other hotter girls, even in her group no less.



Pippy Longstockings said:


> I've spent so much on buying random Korean albums and accessories that I've seen Big Bang wearXD


You should take pics of the stuff lol

I recently bought a military style jacket, and realised it looks quite like GD's style in the new BB MV.

I love masamixes


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2009)

They're not really sisters, it's just that sometimes Yuri-Seohyun-Yoona would be called triplets for similar looking hair styles, but then Yoona cutted herz off, and Seohyun got it dyed.  

Either way, the YoonYul is just funny because of how sisterly they act and mess around.  >_>


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

^      me fapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Nov 1, 2009)

^ lolwhat?

LingRing Ding Dong is my gulity pleasure. SO ELASTIC FANSTASTIC.

Not feeling SS501's new song anyway.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2009)

Honestly?  It's mine too. >_> 

...I melt when 

Key: Don't be silly girl-
Onew: You're my Miracle

...now if I was straight I would probably faint hearing that IRL.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Hexagonal at no.3 lol


----------



## Hope (Nov 1, 2009)

SO ELASTIC.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

> Hexagonal at no.3 lol



Leessangs been really popular, his album's been more popular than [e] and Girl who can't break up, Boy who can't leave's been really popular on online charts even without much promotion.

I'm surprised Ling Ding Dong's already winning, I swear Shinee's still riding from the success of Replay.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

^ I can see why.

I'm a really big fan of his now.

Although his earlier work doesn't appeal as much to me tbh

I'm loving DD's album though. After listening to it more, I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

> I'm loving DD's album though. After listening to it more, I'm addicted to it.



I should listen to it again, I didn't think much of it first time round.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKAU01Y08o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Whos the girl in the bikini with the tits :ho?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jV1zov8hnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I should listen to it again, I didn't think much of it first time round.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKAU01Y08o[/YOUTUBE]


omg this song is..... 

Who is the vocalist her voice is amazing 

Can't wait for his next album..

The MV is really cool too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 1, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Whos the girl in the bikini with the tits :ho?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jV1zov8hnc[/YOUTUBE]



some chick called Gina Choi

too lazy to really find stuff on her though


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2009)

tits

that is all


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

I was listening to some Jewelry songs and I have to say the rapper has the worst english I've heard, I don't even understand what she's saying.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 1, 2009)

That Jung Ah woman or w/e from Jewelry is actually pretty hot.

Other than that, the group is meh.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 1, 2009)

I'M SORRY BUT I LOVE SS501 KK. ):

Triple S is being kinda nitpicky though lol.



NudeShroom said:


> Honestly?  It's mine too. >_>
> 
> ...I melt when
> 
> ...



For me it's;

Jonghyun: I call you butterfly.

IDK I just like it haha.



Hope said:


> SO ELASTIC.



SO FANTASTIC.



Ennoea said:


> I was listening to some Jewelry songs and I have to say the rapper has the worst english I've heard, I don't even understand what she's saying.



Dara's brother in MBLAQ can rap better than her.

And that's saying something.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Nov 2, 2009)

I was about to cut a bitch when I heard the news.
Btw, it's real, I checked since I don't trust AKP. ):

And also, Jungah is the only Jewelry member I like.
The rapper is meh, and the other singer doesn't stand out to me.
And SIY's nose just irks me for some reason.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm with you guys, Park Jung Ah is the only one I like from Jewelry as well. I like the solo song she did a few years back 'Yeah'.

and SM is ridiculous


----------



## koguryo (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an urge to go to the SM Building with a large posterboard of a crying baby on one side and then the other side reads, "U Mad SM? "


----------



## Adachi (Nov 2, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I have an urge to go to the SM Building with a large posterboard of a crying baby on one side and then the other side reads, "U Mad SM? "


DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

REMEMBER TO INCLUDE OUR NAMES


----------



## koguryo (Nov 2, 2009)

Gonna go buy some posterboard and then have to find a good crying baby picture.  Gotta blow up the  face.  

Maybe I should audition for SM and see if I can make it to the contract signing and read it over  Fuck that

Edit: The dude that wrote the DBSK articles is having a bitchfit cuz people are flaming him and his articles


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I was listening to some Jewelry songs and I have to say the rapper has the worst english I've heard, I don't even understand what she's saying.


lol

Nice set btw.

I loved the MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

SM is gone fucking crazy, what the hell is wrong with them? Unfair? Are you kidding me? The truth is out and they can't take it can they? About time someone teaches the motherfuckers a lesson about their inhuman treatment of stars. Wah Wah Wah.

As for Yunho and Changmin, heh if that statement was written by them then im fucking Santa Clause. Their parents are just trying to protect their sons (and their own) interests at this point. 

Yunho and Jaejoong are on opposite sides now, let the epic romance commence

I love how SM are crying that the long contract means we want to invest properly, what about the division of profits, not paying them and keeping all the money from all the CF's, concerts, promotions and variety shows you fucking bastards. And no where have the trio claimed they want to seperate, they just wanted not to have to pay SM for activites that have nothing to do with them, like Junsu having to pay SM part of his profits from his resturant when it had nothing to do with them.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 2, 2009)

JJ/Junsu/Micky: Hey Young Min, you know that Cosmetics company we invested in?
Kim Young Min(Current CEO of SM): Yes.
JJ/Junsu/Micky: We pulled out 
KYM: What?
JJ/Junsu/Micky: Bitch 
KYM:


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 2, 2009)

Everything about this is suspicious. 

I'm just gonna wait until the end. 

I beg though that SNSD/Suju/Shinee/fx don't get messed up because of this. ;___;


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol SM have nothing to stand on now, they claimed a breach of contract and wanted them to pay $3 million but guess what they pulled out of the cosmetic company and from the looks of it a while ago aswell. What now SM? Whachu gonna do

Whats this? Cassies coming for you SM

Lol someone posted it on LJ.


----------



## Hope (Nov 2, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I beg though that SNSD/Suju/Shinee/fx don't get messed up because of this. ;___;



I SWEAR TO GOD, IF THIS CAUSES MORE HASSLE FOR SUPER JUNIOR, I WILL GO FUCKING NUTS./bias is bias

I seriously think that DBSK future is not bright anymore. I had a little bit of hope when the courts made their decision, but now all this news has come out.. bleh. I just don't know what to believe anymore.

That being said, does anyone want me to record my mums reaction to all this latest DBSK stuff then post it on youtube?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Make sure she's naked.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LexLMG_SJ9U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously this song could have been good if it wasn't for the crazy amount of autotune.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q_cKlkhrrs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

2PM Song Teaser

Its Jay's Voice......brb crying


----------



## Adachi (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope said:


> I SWEAR TO GOD, IF THIS CAUSES MORE HASSLE FOR SUPER JUNIOR, I WILL GO FUCKING NUTS./bias is bias
> 
> I seriously think that DBSK future is not bright anymore. I had a little bit of hope when the courts made their decision, but now all this news has come out.. bleh. I just don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> That being said, does anyone want me to record my mums reaction to all this latest DBSK stuff then post it on youtube?


DO IT DO IT DO IT


----------



## Adachi (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the single might go to Super Junior considering their album sales.

However... popularity-wise, these chicks were on top this year.  I don't think you can deny that in any way. xD

Everywhere you look its "SO NYUH SHI DAE" and not only that, they have 9 members to spread out everywhere.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 2, 2009)

also,


----------



## Adachi (Nov 2, 2009)

-edit- SCREW YOU, CARA


----------



## Adachi (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Nov 2, 2009)

~*ALWAYS KEEP THE FAITH*~


----------



## Adachi (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 3, 2009)

Is that some Seohyun nip slip?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice try Sasori

2PM's teaser sounded great, they used awful fucking autotune and ruined the vocals, the song sounds abit like the Taegoon song.

SM, I guess they were gonna get screwed at MAMA but still, I guess no performances by Suju or SNSD now. IS it true Gee didn't win on Mnet even once? Thats weird.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66iJsJUiucs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Big Bang, new song, gangsta


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2009)

I need to start watching IRIS


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly SM did the right thing with MAMA imo considering that they have pretty valid reasoning on how mnet fucks them over... 

It really would have beennice to have a new performance though.

Also the poor trot singers have some support now xD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

> I need to start watching IRIS



I wanted to watch it but the production company's made everyone take it down, so can't


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2009)

First two episodes of IRIS on dramacrazy.net.  Too bad the rest were taken down.

Edit: God damn you Super Girl, and your dance steps, I have to perform that shit for class tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

What kind of class? You taking dance class? Super Girl's dance doesn't seem too hard. Actually watching it again, it seems abit complicated.

And I don't get why Hankung starts crying when the hot girl won't let the freak boy take pics of her.

Park Bom's You and I, 2:54, is that a nurse or a stripper?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2009)

All I know is that when you tell your new Korean teacher that you like to dance, she wants to see, and I better get extra credit.  I don't really wanna show the class any of those easy dances, and I was in the mood to learn something new.  So I'm gonna do what I can for two days of learning (I'm just gonna end at the first "My love.  My love" part.)

Edit: It was gonna be "Super Girl," "Love Like This," or "Betrayed."


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

Wtf she's wants you to dance for her in class? 

Do the Abracadabra dance, its easy heck even I know the routine


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm letting my teacher get away with it cuz she's cute, I think she's in her late 20's.  Plus being the youngest in class has its perks, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get a lil extra credit for this on my Finals.

I would do Abracadabra, but that'll be a little too weird for my class.  Between the oldest in my class(like in her 50's or 60's) and the youngest (me at 19), it'll look too weird, but then again I'm doing Super Girl.

All I know is that they better like it, not say it sucks, it's only been 2 days, but altogether 3 hours.  I was talking to my friend on Skype most of the time instead of practicing.


----------



## Hope (Nov 3, 2009)

FUCK LIFE. I WANTED TO SEE SNSD/SUJU ON MAMA PERFORMING AND WINNING! But I can't blame them, Mnet has a reputation for being shit.

My sister already got my mum up to date with all the TVXQ stuff, so I didn't have a chance to record her, but she was really down about it.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Nov 3, 2009)

Weeee~

I like the Korean version of Insomnia.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

> I'm letting my teacher get away with it cuz she's cute



In b4 Sasori and him asking for boob/panty pics.



> I like the Korean version of Insomnia



Craig David's version is crap.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 3, 2009)

OOOOooooooh you knoooooooooow that I love youuuuuu
Can't you see my eyyyyyyyyyyyes?
There's one the real slooooow


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 3, 2009)

> Regular Dresses:
> YoonA: 8,061,000 won (around $6800)
> Tiffany: 7,010,000 won (around $5900)
> Taeyeon: 6,470,000 won (around $5500)
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IP_H581MAs&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDCSFTjWhBI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And noone wants to sniff Hyoyeon's dress when you could be sniffing Yoon'a Taeyeon's or Tiffany's


----------



## Adachi (Nov 3, 2009)

That list is basically a popular poll, shows the order of how much each girl is loved by the Korean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

I guess they were right when they said Sooyoung only has ahjussi fans


----------



## Adachi (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW YOU DOUCHECOCKS ARE SIMPLY AMAZING


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


> That list is basically a popular poll, shows the order of how much each girl is loved by the Korean ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> I guess they were right when they said Sooyoung only has ahjussi fans



Considering this thread, she has a lot of foreign fans.  :ho



Adachi said:


> WOW YOU DOUCHECOCKS ARE SIMPLY AMAZING



omg netizens

COMPLAIN

ABOUT

EVERYTHING


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know why they keep saying this stuff is "disappointing", because without the support of the companies of SS501/Kara and Suju/SNSD, the program is bound to fail and it was agreed upon that it was pretty shit in the first place.

Lately it's really one of the things SM was really correct about, the truth is that they have a bad system for calculating who wins.  

If MAMA fails something can always replace it.  Sure, we'll lose a few performances but it's not like we won't see the artists perform them somewhere else. D:


----------



## MOTO (Nov 3, 2009)

MAMA is going to suck big time. I'll be looking forward to the Golden Disk Awards.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 3, 2009)

lol yeah, Sooyoung is the most popular among international fans. I think it's because she's blunt and badass so Koreans don't like her. >___>
It's like how Jaejoong and Changmin are the least popular in Korea, but they're the most loved members in Japan and the rest of the world.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 3, 2009)

new girl groupp

i like


----------



## Adachi (Nov 4, 2009)

^I give them 3 weeks before they become something like HAM and JQT or w/e fail that debuted this year.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 4, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I don't know why they keep saying this stuff is "disappointing", because without the support of the companies of SS501/Kara and Suju/SNSD, the program is bound to fail and it was agreed upon that it was pretty shit in the first place.
> 
> Lately it's really one of the things SM was really correct about, the truth is that they have a bad system for calculating who wins.
> 
> If MAMA fails something can always replace it.  Sure, we'll lose a few performances but it's not like we won't see the artists perform them somewhere else. D:


You don't get it, Cara.

Ever since I got into SNSD, I've been waiting for the day where they get to stand on that stage and cry their asses off after winning some major awards. I feel bad for them since they didn't win anything major for the past two years. This year they really deserve it.

BUT NO, SM JUST HAAAAAAS TO FUCK UP THEIR ARTISTS

Godammit, saddest 09 K-pop news for me.


----------



## Hope (Nov 4, 2009)

^ I'm with you on this. This year has been the saddest/most fucked-up year in kpop that I have ever experienced and I've been following quite a while. Every group that I follow has had at least some kind of shit going on this year, wtf? 

I would LOVE to see Soshi win something this year, seriously.

Edit: Sooyoung and Hyo are my faves in SNSD! That's crazy.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2009)

2010  better be better for kpop, seriously.

I'm waiting for a post to say, "SM STOPPED BEING A BITCH AND DBSK IS ALL HAPPY AND TOGETHER AND THEIR FIFTH KOREAN ALBUM IS GONNA BE OUT NEXT MONTH!" But I know it'll be a loooooooong time until that happens. ):


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> In b4 Sasori and him asking for boob/panty pics.


tits or gtfo

And @ koguryo what course is this that you have to dance in it o_O?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2009)

Well yeah I feel the same as you guys... We just know that mnet has a history of fucking them over anyway for what they so deserve :/


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> And noone wants to sniff Hyoyeon's dress when you could be sniffing Yoon'a Taeyeon's or Tiffany's


I'd rather sniff Seohyun's 

But they better not be washed otherwise that's money down the drain 



kimidoll said:


> lol yeah, Sooyoung is the most popular among international fans. I think it's because she's blunt and badass so Koreans don't like her. >___>


No I just like her for her body.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasori said:


> tits or gtfo
> 
> And @ koguryo what course is this that you have to dance in it o_O?



lol the dance is just for fun.  Although I'm pretty sure after I come back from Japan in January I'm either gonna start taking a dance class or try to start up a a group/team/etc.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2009)

If it's just for fun, why do you get extra credit o_O?

And lol, guild leader.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2009)

Sasori said:


> If it's just for fun, why do you get extra credit o_O?
> 
> And lol, guild leader.



I hope to get extra credit, if not then fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2009)

Btw what did you guys think of the new 2PM song? I listened to it a couple of times and I like it, just use less autotune will you K pop.


Minzy showing off her figure, inappropriate much.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ2i-ZYbVLA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Songs kinda annoying. And it sounds like a track I've heard before...


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2009)

Ugh... I loved CL from the beginning, Dara was too cute to resist, and Bom recently won me over because You and I was pretty great.

But Minzy... she's always been too much for me. 

She does have a great body however.
*Spoiler*: __ 







If Siwon went to Harvard I would soooooo apply there.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ2i-ZYbVLA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Songs kinda annoying. And it sounds like a track I've heard before...


What's up with their outfits? It looks terrible.

And song is alright on the first listen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2009)

Avatar swiiiitch

probably one of the more imbalanced avys i've had but I love it

and if anyone wants me to make them an avatar of Suju/snsd from the SPAO photos, feel free to ask~


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2009)

I was watching a show and Jaebum talked about how his only goal in life  was to make enough money so he could send to his mother and she could could go shopping, I knew his parents were poor but its so sad, ugh netizens.



> And song is alright on the first listen.



The songs okay, its just the "Do it Chu" part thats kind annoying.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh gawsh 

Everyday when I see a 2pm headline I'm always hoping it says "JAY RETURNS"

for some reason he does seem like the type who comes from a poor house... he does have a somewhat strange back story


----------



## Sasori (Nov 4, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Minzy showing off her figure, inappropriate much.


Looks appropriate to me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2009)

> Looks appropriate to me



How can you say such a thing, she's a young woman and should keep her chastity intact

Im pretty sure the FBI is watching this thread so I won't be saying nothing


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks sexy to me, but I'm underage

but honestly Minzy just doesn't scratch me the right way

she's too bouncy and moves ALL THE TIME WITH EVERYTHING D:

58 people and wounded hundreds more

explains it well


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 4, 2009)

lol guys believe it or not most teenagers DO pose like that. Just look at it and move on.
AKP's creepy commentary on the picture put me off more than Sassy fapping to Minzy back when she was 13/14.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Avatar swiiiitch
> 
> probably one of the more imbalanced avys i've had but I love it
> 
> and if anyone wants me to make them an avatar of Suju/snsd from the SPAO photos, feel free to ask~


Make me two please.

One of Yuri and Jessica from the Candy Land image.

Another of Yuri and Yoona from the Gee one please.

Thank you.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 5, 2009)

Yoona was beautiful during the Gee era.



Hey, she still is but I like the longer hair on her and the short hair on Fany; they need to switch it up lol.


----------



## Hope (Nov 5, 2009)

Sooyoung will forever and always be my fave in SNSD. Just sayin'.

But Yoona is gorgeous, just very over-rated. If she still had longer hair like kimi was saying then I'd like her more, I don't like the short hair.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm, to each his own. I love Yoona with short hair. I actually see her as 'gorgeous' as compared to the usual 'I don't see what's so pretty about her" long hair.



Clothes suck, though.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

Is that a real tattoo?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 5, 2009)

I was just browsing and I suddenly see this thread.

All the Blender Azns are here


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

I think the girls looked best in the gee days:


Listen to EPik High's track Search
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlzUMf_RbSs[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this track.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

I miss blonde Hyoyeon. xD

Yet I'm totally into short hair Yoona, probably because I think it sort of balances out how she has a small face.  Either way the girl is gorgeous.

Yuri is pretty much the person who looks almost identical to debut, so it would be pretty great to see something slightly different on her?

Making you guys your avatars now. :ho

Edit: can't wait for Chu.  The girls really are great dancers and so adorable <3

Also, another gorgeous alert; Sullllllli~

She looks kind of like Kusumi Koharu from H!P(Japanese), yet Sulli is honestly a better singer >_>


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 5, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Is that a real tattoo?



Yep, it is. It's Jaejoong from DBSK if you can't tell. Yoochun has one like that too on his lower back.



Shodai said:


> I was just browsing and I suddenly see this thread.
> 
> All the Blender Azns are here



But of course. 



NudeShroom said:


> I miss blonde Hyoyeon. xD
> 
> Yet I'm totally into short hair Yoona, probably because I think it sort of balances out how she has a small face.  Either way the girl is gorgeous.
> 
> ...



lolwhat blonde Hyoyeon SHOW US.

Tiffany and Sooyoung look the best with short hair. Hands down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

Kiwi, blonde Hyoyeon is OLD SCHOOL D:

Into the New World XD

And guys... either they put too much makeup on Miryo or she's fucking hot.

Probably both though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eejU6doGfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

> Yep, it is. It's Jaejoong from DBSK if you can't tell. Yoochun has one like that too on his lower back



Yoochun and Jaejoong seem extremely close, even getting the same tattoo's and stuff. Yunho better get his act together, he really can't do better than Jae:ho

Blonde Hyoyeon:



BEG look amazing there, Miryo looks great, same with Narsha and obviously Ga-in.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Minzy showing off her figure, inappropriate much.



Fuck         .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

Nurse my ass, she looks like a stripper.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Yep, it is. It's Jaejoong from DBSK if you can't tell. Yoochun has one like that too on his lower back.


Yea I knew it was him but I just didn't know if it was a real tattoo or not.

It's really nice. I'm just surprised a pretty boy kpop star would have a tattoo.



NudeShroom said:


> And guys... either they put too much makeup on Miryo or she's fucking hot.
> 
> Probably both though.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eejU6doGfE[/YOUTUBE]


Nah it's just the make up.

Miryo is anything but hot.

She's cute in a geeky dorky way though <3



Chemistry said:


> Fuck         .


Fapping ?



Ennoea said:


> Nurse my ass, she looks like a stripper.


hahaha is that a priest on the other side too xD?



NudeShroom said:


> I miss blonde Hyoyeon. xD


Hyoyeon is ugly no matter what she does with her hair.

Seriously, she's just an eyesore. Totally doesn't belong with those other hotties.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc-vT7OyYPQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I think I've been underrating Dynamic Duo, this song is so good.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Kiwi, blonde Hyoyeon is OLD SCHOOL D:
> 
> Into the New World XD
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

No, more like: when you look that ugly, in a band with Jessica, Tiffany, Sooyoung, Yuri, Yoona, Seohyun, Sunny and Taeyeon, it's easy to be recognized.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

Piercings are fine, but tattoos seems wierd for such a prudish culture lol


----------



## Hope (Nov 5, 2009)

Awww, Hyo isn't ugly in my eyes. I love her, seriously.

But when she's with the other girls, she looks average.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

lol wat

Her face is fucked up 

By herself she looks ugly.

With the other girls...I don't even want to comment seriously. It won't be pleasant.


----------



## Hope (Nov 5, 2009)

Each to their own, I guess 

Sooyoung forever and always though for me. I'd turn fucking lesbian for her.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm already lesbian for her.

And straight.

And whatever other direction I can be for her too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

hyo ain't ugly lol

no need to feel sorry for her either, if SNSD ever disbands when they're older, she's not gonna really have any problem finding a boyfriend. D:


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

Alot of desperate Koreans out there


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

> By herself she looks ugly.
> 
> With the other girls...I don't even want to comment seriously. It won't be pleasant.



Im tempted to ask

She looked okay in Gee, she's not really pretty (nice body tho), the whole Princess Shrek thing works for her


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

xD

Even if people do tend to reject her appearance... Hyoyeon is one of the better personalities in SNSD.  The chick is hilarious in her own way, especially in Intimate Note.

...I'm obsessed with Tashannie right now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

lol Hyo has a dancer's body

thick thighs, skinny ass waist

24 goddamn inches, but i'm sure it fluctuates

the girl is flat as heck


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm just amazed Sasori managed to remember all their names


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh, and I finally listened to TTL today, the entire thing. Song sounds much better than I expected.

1st version >> 2nd version


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

TTL, don't paticularly like the chorus but the songs decent, the second version was just stupid. Tara are pretty good singers.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I'm just amazed Sasori managed to remember all their names


I got like 6 of them by myself. /proud 

I had to look up on wiki for the others lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 5, 2009)

I want the Chu MV already.

For some reason I think the dance is going to be great.

Saso, let's fap to something cuz i'm bored


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Nov 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I want the Chu MV already.
> 
> For some reason I think the dance is going to be great.
> 
> Saso, let's fap to something cuz i'm bored


lol I'm dloading pr0nz as we speak.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2009)

If 2PM aren't attending either then I won't bother, but since their still gonna perform Im okay with it, After School and Son Dambi won't be missed anyway.



> Saso, let's fap to something cuz i'm bored



*Spoiler*: __ 










For those who like pretty boys

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adachi (Nov 5, 2009)

^Lol, you can basically see how uncomfortable some of the girls were kissing towards the camera, namely Krystal and Luna


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Piercings are fine, but tattoos seems wierd for such a prudish culture lol



Well they're always photoshopped out in pictures. >>



Hope said:


> Awww, Hyo isn't ugly in my eyes. I love her, seriously.
> 
> But when she's with the other girls, she looks average.



MTE



NudeShroom said:


> lol Hyo has a dancer's body
> 
> thick thighs, skinny ass waist
> 
> ...



Cara needs a cold shower~



Adachi said:


> I'm just amazed Sasori managed to remember all their names



I'm just amazed Sasori cared enough to remember their names.



Ennoea said:


> If 2PM aren't attending either then I won't bother, but since their still gonna perform Im okay with it, After School and Son Dambi won't be missed anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL OIC WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## MOTO (Nov 6, 2009)

f(x) Chu MV is out

[YOUTUBE]Cnz2n5VcV4Q[/YOUTUBE]

ugh...the outfits. The blue ones look decent though.

The MV was okay. They at least looked good in it. 

I'm starting to like the song a little more but the Chu Chu part just keeps ruining it for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol Victoria flipping on the table 

in b4 Sasori mentions what he'll do on that table with victoria


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 6, 2009)

Did anyone else find it scary how SHINee kind of "lost" something without Jonghyun on stage performing with them? It's clear to me that he is "heartbeat" of the group even though I don't buy into that kind of thing. The stand in from Super Junior was no where near as charismatic as Jonghyun is.

One of the things that bugged me about the whole 2PM incident was that everyone spoke about it as if the group was going to crumble. To me, Jay is no where near as important to 2PM as Jonghyun is to SHINee.

I still think both groups would do well without either one of them though. I just feel Jonghyun adds more to SHINee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2009)

Jonghyun is that SHINee dinosaur that makes dem chicks go crazay.

Guy has a great voice and has a personality of his own, definitely something that really makes the group stand out.  Really, you take him out and I start confusing the others with Eunhyuk, Wookie, Siwon, etc.

I lol'd though, I was like "WTF THEY ONLY MADE HIM SING THE BEGINNING?" Then I realized he didn't know the dance they just made him sing the hard parts. 

Also, on f(x)'s live, performance is great, and mostly cause the choreo is great.  Chu~ isn't a bad song, nor is it the best in the world, but the pattern to it is pretty damn confusing.


----------



## Lilith (Nov 6, 2009)

cant stop listening to chu
though in the beginning i thought it was a boring song 
i think it has to grown on you
but i dont like the outfits lol


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2009)

> To me, Jay is no where near as important to 2PM as Jonghyun is to SHINee.



He might not be but I think Jae adds quite a bit.

Jonghyun will be back soon anyway, to be honest the guy is the glue for Shinee, he's the main vocalist, dances well and girls go crazy over him, tho don't know why he's a bit dull to me. I think Key's the most interesting out of the lot. 

Anyway Yesung is a good singer but doesn't compare to Jonghyun, he just doesn't fit in to the song at all.

Did you guys see the Solbi pics? You think thats her?



Do it Do it Chu Chu Chu Chu Chu.....its like a train song.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 6, 2009)

I just repped everyone on this page.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I just repped everyone on this page.



Two can play that game. :ho

...when not on 24.

Edit: Got everyone


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 6, 2009)

This whole YG/GD plagiarisms just got interesting....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6M1eMEV6X8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

great song btw


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 7, 2009)

Am I the only person who doesn't like B2ST/Beast?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't like B2ST/Beast?





I just don't like AJ.

But the rest.


----------



## Hope (Nov 7, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't like B2ST/Beast?



I don't like them either, or MBLAQ for that matter. 

Korea, please give me a DBSK/Big Bang comeback soon please, I know 2pm and Taeyang are coming up but it's not enough. I don't want all these millions of new boybands.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2009)

> Am I the only person who doesn't like B2ST/Beast?



Beast is sad


Meh their debut song isn't very good, same with Mblaq, we'll just have to wait and see. 

The 2PM teasers are fucking great, can't wait.
Nickhun's english teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnkAVKD7I0E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 7, 2009)

I really didn't like MBLAQ either lol


----------



## Adachi (Nov 7, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't like B2ST/Beast?





Hope said:


> I don't like them either, or MBLAQ for that matter.
> 
> Korea, please give me a DBSK/Big Bang comeback soon please, I know 2pm and Taeyang are coming up but it's not enough. I don't want all these millions of new boybands.


That's equivalent to me not caring about all these new girl groups, namely HAM, JQT (get out of my memory please), Secret, Rainbow, Top.AZ etc. Funny how i remember their names, but don't give a damn about them at all.

BEAST and MBLAQ are also meh to me. I can never pay too much attention to boy groups.


----------



## Hope (Nov 7, 2009)

THE 2PM TEASERS ARE FUCKING AKJBHEIBWJHGEI. JYP IS MILKING THIS TO FUCK.

Junsu doesn't look like him in his, that plastic surgery was worthless he was lovely before.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2009)

Junsu looks scary now, dude your old nose was fine


----------



## Adachi (Nov 7, 2009)

They all look ugly. 

In b4 a teaser for Jay and the internet collapses.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 7, 2009)

Hope said:


> I don't like them either, or MBLAQ for that matter.
> 
> Korea, please give me a DBSK/Big Bang comeback soon please, I know 2pm and Taeyang are coming up but it's not enough. I don't want all these millions of new boybands.



FUCK YOU BITCH I LOVE MBLAQ. ):
jk lolz.

A DBSK comeback isn't gonna happen soon, bb.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't like MBwhatever and Beast or whatever too. 

--
And oh man, i really do wish for a DBSK comeback.. But yeah, i don't think it's gonna happen soon.. :\


----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh right, my dad dragged me to some church event tonight and we were having dinner with some family friends at a Chinese restaurant. Guess what I saw outside the front door? A SM Town Audition poster.  It was pretty cold waiting outside for a table, but all of a sudden BAM, nine pairs of legs right in front of my eyes. I wanted to take a pic with my cell phone, but I didn't because I didn't want my dad asking "what the hell are you doing with the naked girls, son?" Typical Asian parents.

But anyway, that made my night.


----------



## Buster (Nov 8, 2009)

That's the only reason why my friends like him.

His face looks funny when he does an airchair, but his windmills are nice tho.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2009)

Wait what.

You saw SNSD in the flesh :ho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

Rofl I should have posted here when I guess Leeteuk was going to be with SHINee in place of Onew.  I'm psychiiiic

And lol, he just saw one of the audition posters where they're in their marine outfits.

I wanna see one


----------



## Sasori (Nov 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh right, my dad dragged me to some church event tonight and we were having dinner with some family friends at a Chinese restaurant. Guess what I saw outside the front door? A SM Town Audition poster.  It was pretty cold waiting outside for a table, but all of a sudden BAM, nine pairs of legs right in front of my eyes. I wanted to take a pic with my cell phone, but I didn't because I didn't want my dad asking "what the hell are you doing with the naked girls, son?" Typical Asian parents.
> 
> But anyway, that made my night.


Fuck taking pics.

You should have just taken out your dick and started fapping and then climaxing on to the poster.

Then when you were finished be like to ur parents "ok now who's up for dinner ?"


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca1ZSuP_D44[/YOUTUBE]

YOU GO BOM!

btw guys, it looks like Inkigayo likes f(x), check out their "Chus <3"


----------



## Hope (Nov 8, 2009)

^ I love Bom, she's really cute and has a good voice. Love the song. I wasn't expecting the dancing though.

I CANNOT GET F(X)'S CHU OUT OF MY HEAD. DO IT DO IT CHU~



kimidoll said:


> FUCK YOU BITCH I LOVE MBLAQ. ):
> jk lolz.
> 
> A DBSK comeback isn't gonna happen soon, bb.



In MBLAQ, there's that one who looks like Jungmin, that one who lifts his top up every performance who looks like Hongki and that one with facial hair who looks like he shouldn't be in a boyband because he looks about 30. No idea about the other 2. TOO MANY OH YEAHS.

BEAST/B2ST whatever they are called are growing on me.

I know, but Korea need their prime boyband back.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 8, 2009)

I love B2ST. 

Also, this is the only thread I get repped in. (and post in) <3


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't listen to Sasori, you should have stolen the poster and when at home do illegal things to it:ho



> I know, but Korea need their prime boyband back



Mblaq and B2st have just debuted so its too early to really care all that much. 2PM comeback will be good, Kara will be releasing a mini soon too so this months should decent.



> A JYPE representative stated "The teasers released are for the title track to be released on the 10th. The title track is a new style that has never been heard of before."



We'll have to see about that.



> and that one with facial hair who looks like he shouldn't be in a boyband because he looks about 30



His names GO and the Ahjummas have been going crazy over him

Next year should be good with 2NE1's album, SNSD comeback, Lee Hyori, and hopefully a DBSK comeback too.

Anyone else like Eun Ji Won?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

Eun Choding guy?

I love him. xD

I only really know him on shows... but I just youtubed him and learned that his song was the background to the Kpop mash up for 2008. XD

pretty awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah its him, I heard he sang so I checked out his songs, they're decent, even if he's been sampling Akon tracks. 

After watching him on variety shows the whole gangster act in his Mv's looks hilarious, he looks like a kid trying to be gangsta


----------



## Hope (Nov 8, 2009)

I HATE U-KISS WITH A PASSION BUT I'VE HAD THEIR NEW SONG IN MY HEAD ALL DAY ALONG WITH CHU.

HELP ME, OMG.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2009)

DBSK to the rescue, balloons cures all by filling your head instead of a kitty Jaejoong
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-u1evTwfF0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know, beast is the kind of group where the more i knew about them the more i liked them. Like did you know the guy with glasses helped to compose muzik and wrote the words to the official teaser? They made the dance to the first teaser on their own too. 

I just think they have a lot of potential. Mblaq has yet to wow me but i think they worked really hard too so im gonna give them a chance. 

chu is pretty catchy actually, i don't know why everyone's hating on the costumes I think they're cute. 

Bom is ok, she seems sweet and i like her music video and the song. Her live performance didn't wow me though, i think she was nervous. I also think it's funny that her face only shows like 5 emotions.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I don't know, beast is the kind of group where the more i knew about them the more i liked them. Like did you know the guy with glasses helped to compose muzik and wrote the words to the official teaser? They made the dance to the first teaser on their own too.



Seriously?  He's already my favorite, I don't know why.   

All I really know is his popping appears better than the others and he says girl real cool >_>



> chu is pretty catchy actually, i don't know why everyone's hating on the costumes I think they're cute.
> 
> Bom is ok, she seems sweet and i like her music video and the song. Her live performance didn't wow me though, i think she was nervous. I also think it's funny that her face only shows like 5 emotions.



Lol I love the costumes too

Yeah... I'm kinda with Alex about how Bom is probably mostly plastic.  But I really don't care, I still came to love her because of her song. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

...JAEJOONG'S EYES TRIP ME OUT IN THAT VIDEO @_@


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 8, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> ...JAEJOONG'S EYES TRIP ME OUT IN THAT VIDEO @_@



the video in general in full of lulz for me.



"Every Sweet Day" 
here's a video of beast dancing, the teaser video is basically a mix of the dance steps the two teams made up. 

 just spreading the beast love around here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha that's pretty awesome, SO1 is a lot better than I knew of

so that video led me to watching dance covers... and i found this girl



She is REALLY good, even though shes sometimes a bit lazy with the moves.  She learns the moves pretty well compared to other covers i've seen, one of the better ones i've seen in a while

also, she's black.  it's nice knowing i'm not the only one into korean stuff other than pumashock


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 8, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh right, my dad dragged me to some church event tonight and we were having dinner with some family friends at a Chinese restaurant. Guess what I saw outside the front door? A SM Town Audition poster.  It was pretty cold waiting outside for a table, but all of a sudden BAM, nine pairs of legs right in front of my eyes. I wanted to take a pic with my cell phone, but I didn't because I didn't want my dad asking "what the hell are you doing with the naked girls, son?" Typical Asian parents.
> 
> But anyway, that made my night.



LOOOOOOOL you should've taken the picture bb, I'm sure your dad would've understood when he saw the gorgeousness of SNSD.



Hope said:


> In MBLAQ, there's that one who looks like Jungmin, that one who lifts his top up every performance who looks like Hongki and that one with facial hair who looks like he shouldn't be in a boyband because he looks about 30. No idea about the other 2. TOO MANY OH YEAHS.
> 
> BEAST/B2ST whatever they are called are growing on me.
> 
> I know, but Korea need their prime boyband back.



looool

"Jungmin" - Joon
"Hongki" - Mir
Facial hair - G.O. WHO HAS AN AMAZING VOICE KK ): He looks REALLY young without facial hair, lemme find you a picture.
Guy with the lips/blonde hair/faux hawk - Leader Seung Ho
Other guy - Dara's brother lol.



Hope said:


> I HATE U-KISS WITH A PASSION BUT I'VE HAD THEIR NEW SONG IN MY HEAD ALL DAY ALONG WITH CHU.
> 
> HELP ME, OMG.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh right, my dad dragged me to some church event tonight and we were having dinner with some family friends at a Chinese restaurant. Guess what I saw outside the front door? A SM Town Audition poster.  It was pretty cold waiting outside for a table, but all of a sudden BAM, nine pairs of legs right in front of my eyes. I wanted to take a pic with my cell phone, but I didn't because I didn't want my dad asking "*what the hell are you doing with the naked girls, son*?" Typical Asian parents.
> 
> But anyway, that made my night.



Typical Asian parents would be happy, that they are girls


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2009)

"Chu~" is freaking addicting, more so than "Gee", although I never thought "gee" to be _that_ addicting 

-edit- Yeah, now I really want to go back to that place and just steal the poster.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 9, 2009)

So I was going through my pictures today, mainly a folder from a Christmas Concert last year.  Sunny must've seen me or something even if I was like 100 meters away, also her face is super creepy.



For Sasori  Nothing special


Legs from left to right: Sooyoung, Taeyeon, Jessica, Hyoyeon.  I should've made you guys guess.

Edit: Old, but Seohyun looks....
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5XN0BRhqtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2009)

Holy crap, that legs pic is hella hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2009)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
THEY GOT SEASON 4

T____________________T*


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2009)

Yuri rapping, omg I think Im in love

They should do So Hot, Im pretty sure I'd go crazy if they did.

Sunny looks scary.

JYP is such a troll, he's called the new album 01:59 PM

It looks real aswell.

The concept looks like pain and angst

*Spoiler*: __ 











Angsty=Khun ponytail?


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2009)

Similar to my hair.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2009)

Sasori's got style

Im trying to grow my hair right now, its taking too long


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 9, 2009)

sAviOr is so pimp.


----------



## Hope (Nov 9, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> "Jungmin" - Joon
> "Hongki" - Mir
> Facial hair - G.O. WHO HAS AN AMAZING VOICE KK ): He looks REALLY young without facial hair, lemme find you a picture.
> Guy with the lips/blonde hair/faux hawk - Leader Seung Ho
> Other guy - Dara's brother lol.



ROFL. Can you get a picture of them and tell me who's who? A bit like you have to do with Sasori and SNSD. 



Ennoea said:


> DBSK to the rescue, balloons cures all by filling your head instead of a kitty Jaejoong



I cannot make it through that video without laughing, seriously.

Anway, I like the new 2PM concept, Wooyoung looks really good in his picture.

GD's new video for A Boy. This is my favorite song off his whole album, but the video is bleh, it has like a Kanye West feel to it. They could've done something more. Taeyang's Wedding Dress better be off the hook, YG.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2009)

Elite said:


> f(x) Chu MV is out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Cnz2n5VcV4Q[/YOUTUBE]


The rapper is an ugly dyke. 

She's the Hyoyeon of this group 



NudeShroom said:


> Lol Victoria flipping on the table
> 
> in b4 Sasori mentions what he'll do on that table with victoria


Wait what which one is Victoria?



Ennoea said:


> Did you guys see the Solbi pics? You think thats her?


Links for this porn???



ItzDestiny said:


> This whole YG/GD plagiarisms just got interesting....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6M1eMEV6X8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> great song btw


Someone explain to me what is this.



Ennoea said:


> Beast is sad


This makes me lol so much


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2009)

> lol I can't listen to this song without thinking back to that candle wax guy in Little Nicky



Eww that nipple rubbing guy?

SM DBSK contract revealed:



> If the contract is terminated for any reason, TVXQ must pay compensation worth three times the investment money and twice the amount of their forecast income as well. This also applies when both sides have agreed to the termination or when SM is the cause of the termination.



So even if SM terminate the contract DBSK have to pay three times the investment money and twice projected income? This just sounds absolutely illegal.

Tho what this means is that DBSK won't be disbanding unless SM breaks them up which it won't so atleast thats some good news.

Btw DBSK thankfully get paid nicely from their overseas activities, which is the only good thing in this contract.

Also from the looks of it any song composed by DBSK members on their own time while in contract automatically belongs to SM for no good reason.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Yuri rapping, omg I think Im in love
> 
> They should do So Hot, Im pretty sure I'd go crazy if they did.
> 
> ...




no way, he wouldn't put 1:59 on the cover like that. that has to be fan made. seriously that would just be flame bait.


Also I think Amber is quite pretty, it's just the hair and clothes. Not much of a rapper though.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 9, 2009)

Hope said:


> ROFL. Can you get a picture of them and tell me who's who? A bit like you have to do with Sasori and SNSD.



LOL fine.

Seung Ho | G.O. | Joon | Mir | Thunder





Ennoea said:


> Eww that nipple rubbing guy?
> 
> SM DBSK contract revealed:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2009)

u         mad?


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> THEY GOT SEASON 4
> 
> T____________________T*


Of what                    ?

@1:59PM: Jay would look pretty hilarious if he was here with that concept


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2009)

^CodeMonmonseason4



Sasori said:


> The rapper is an *ugly* dyke.






> Wait what which one is Victoria?



GUIDE TO F(X)!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnz2n5VcV4Q[/YOUTUBE]

Girl who can't read and uses book to practice kissing (she should try another girl) - 0:05 - *Sulli*

Note:  Sulli is probably the most distinct looking one of the group.  Her cute little pink jailbait lips really stand out. 

Again *Sulli* - 0:35 - 0:41

1:13 - 1:17 - Shawty short one here is *Luna*.  Girl is probably one of the most talented singers her age, and is singing in a europop style song. Go figure?

1:28 - 1:35 - You wanna pat her down like she's doing to herself?  You like that huh?  Well that piece of underage ass is only 15 and her name is *Krystal*.

She's also the little sister to the more legal version of her, *Jessica* from *SNSD*.

Split second of 2:09 - Yeah, *Amber* is a dead giveaway. She's the chick about to rap and tell you to take take take all the underage girls in this video.  But I want to draw your attention to whats going on behind her.  That's *Victoria* assuring you that it doesn't take ...jailbait... to... make... you... drool... *replays part* 

2:10 - 2:24 - She's awkward, has a boyish voice, dresses like a boy, has enough skill to prove that she can do a bit more than what I can, and *Amber *is probably the most genius SM has had in a while. She's pretty much classified as... female heartthrob?  I kinda fell for her too.

2:25 - 2:30  OH SHIT!  *VICTORIA* SPOTTING!

End Pose

In the front, *Amber* & *Luna* pull some pretty cool foot-hand thing while the latter puts up gang signs(even though she's not the rapper <_<; ) *Krystal* mimics a hair commercial, *Sulli* looks like a BAMF, and *Victoria* proves she'll be more awesome than I'll ever be by throwing her head back so far... that her back goes with her.

END GUIDE

Yeah, I have no life for typing all that.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2009)

@Codemonmon: YOU SERIOUS? FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Oh actually, in second thought, it's not that bad, since right now it's a boring season of k-pop. I don't even watch the live perfs anymore.

As long as they don't get protonic, ssfsubs, and vul, then I'm okay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 9, 2009)

CMM4 was full of BEG, Shinee, old 2pm, f(x) and old SNSD.  ;______;

They're gonna get ssfsubs sometime soon though, ssf has already been through like 3 accounts in like 7 months.

AND WAIT WHO IS VUL? D:

HAVE I BEEN MISSING OUT?

edit: Oh, it's Chinese.  Lucky bilingual bastard. 

JUST WAIT TILL I LEARN BASIC CHINESE IN COLLEGE


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 9, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> ^CodeMonmonseason4
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol this reminds me of that shinee member guide where the creator all capslock and swears and stuff and it was HILARIOUS. Does anyone know what im talking about because i can't find it.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 9, 2009)

F(x) leading with 38% over 2ne1 30%

Rage!!


----------



## Adachi (Nov 9, 2009)

^It's been like that for like 3 weeks already, bro.

Don't worry though, since SM is (sadly) boycotting my mom, 2NE1's getting that award for sure. 

-edit- Great, thanks for reminding me, now I'm sad again that Soshi will not be there.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2009)

On the discussion of hair, I would like to gloat my perfect Korean hair. Feminine yet masculine.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> F(x) leading with 38% over 2ne1 30%
> Rage!!



Poor 2ne1 D:  they definitely deserve best new artist

F(x) was a better contender than the other girl groups but that is a freakin large lead.  Must be the power of amber fangirls and anyone who has listened to Chu~ this last week cuz it's stuck on auto playback in their head


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

> F(x) leading with 38% over 2ne1 30%
> 
> Rage!



Don't worry they add sales/charts as well, so 2NE1 will win.


> On the discussion of hair, I would like to gloat my perfect Korean hair. Feminine yet masculine



DAMN YOU!!!

I have such short hair now, I used to have long but cut it because I got annoyed one day. Big mistake. This will be hair style in approx two months, can't wait



So I hate U Kiss but everyone likes the new song so I listened to it. Its decent and some interesting hairstyles in the mv. Some people are calling it the male "Abracadbra". I lol everytime they say "you make me pissed off"

Watched their Musicbank performance, these guys can sing quite well, im impressed, shame other than this their songs suck.

The Chorus of Chu is still annoying to me, otherwise its fine.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with Kara's part, Wanna wasn't that good, if they had promoted Mister sooner they would have kicked some ass. 

And they're dissing Genie, it wasn't exactly the trend setter SM wanted but the song wasn't that bad was it?

As for impact I don't think anyone did it better than BEG, they brought sexy back


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 10, 2009)

I was watching the Kara Pretty Girl MV again and I just wanna do all of them...


----------



## koguryo (Nov 10, 2009)

I would be much more excited about this if I wasn't going back to Japan for December.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2009)

^in b4 adachi


----------



## Adachi (Nov 10, 2009)

@koguryo: Japan? Who cares about Japan when you can film their concerts for us!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 10, 2009)

knew it

Our wishes are coming true.

Now, we just need to plan on somehow getting to South Korea.  While you know, dodging bombs and shit from the north.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Lol

A SNSD concert, probably the highlight of the year (apart from taeyang comeback)


----------



## koguryo (Nov 10, 2009)

2PM "Heartbeat" MV

When/If Jay does come back this is how I think they should handle it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Try to keep it a surprise from everyone, including the media and fans.  Have him comeback at Inkigayo.  During whichever song 6-member 2PM is promoting, start to play one of 2PM's older songs, preferably '10 out of 10' and have Jay jump up from one of those trampoline/spring things from below the stage.  Either springing up from below stage or he sits with fans in an elaborate disguise, which he strips off and joins the rest of 2PM on stage.

Or they can just go the boring way and say, "Next week Jaebum comeback!"

If he does comeback, make it a surprise JYP 




Onto the topic of the MV.  Most of their hairstyles look the same, and those little ponytails look kinda gay.  Also Wooyoung's suit is ugly.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL U KISS MV
I missed this since the song was so fucking shitty and stupid but watch from 0:39-1:03
It has to win the award for the gayest entrance to a song ever.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8EhU6dods[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 11, 2009)

You kiss ya all

OH UH ALL~

I LIKE YOU DICK, YEAH~

CHECK IT~


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i felt a little post embarrassment for them. I didn't finish watching it. To be fair thats an old video right? Suju has had some fail videos.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 11, 2009)

lol
stop treating us like kids
we aren't any more
no we arent
we're all grown up we're all grown up
hHAAHAHAH
They sound so fucking gay at the start


----------



## Hope (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG.

SNSD DOING A CONCERT? I want to go 

FML, THIS IS NOT MY YEAR.

First GD and his concert, then FT Island say they're doing a concert, now SNSD! 

BUT 2PMS VIDEO. OMG. SLOW MO CRYING. OMG, THE DANCE. OMG THIS MAKES ME MISS JAY MORE.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2009)

SNSD said:
			
		

> They had the concept of making people feel happy just by looking at them


:ho           .


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> LOL U KISS MV
> I missed this since the song was so fucking shitty and stupid but watch from 0:39-1:03
> It has to win the award for the gayest entrance to a song ever.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8EhU6dods[/YOUTUBE]



That

was

very

disturbing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Old U Kiss suck balls, new U Kiss sucks less balls.

2PM MV was emo, angsty but awesome, just like Twilight:ho

I know how Jae could comeback. JYP have to wait for Key to get Swine Flu, and when Shinee are performing with 4 members send Jae on to stage and He should like "My Butterfly bitches". Shinee would go wtf, audience goes wtf and the internet explodes. 

*goes back to singing heartbeat*


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2009)

^I actually lol'd pretty hard at that


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

I try
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf7ruDNhPyE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
With subs.

Rainbow released their song Gossip Girl, not good at all.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 11, 2009)

OH 2PM


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

am i the only one not blown away by 2pm's mv? I like the song, i absolutely love the violin parts, but overall the mv was meh.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 11, 2009)

^ i think you are

The intro was pretty good, with the pink heart beating and shit


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> ^ i think you are
> 
> The intro was pretty good, with the pink heart beating and shit



 oh well what tops beating pink hearts?

2PM "Heartbeat" MV

lighting your lover on fire thats what. Lady Gaga show them how "different" and "edgy" is done .


----------



## Adachi (Nov 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Old U Kiss suck balls, new U Kiss sucks less balls.
> 
> 2PM MV was emo, angsty but awesome, just like Twilight:ho
> 
> ...




Jay coming back will definitely be a lulz occurrence. 


kimidoll said:


> OH 2PM


I lol'd at the end when Wooyoung or whoever it was humping the air.



Lilykt7 said:


> oh well what tops beating pink hearts?
> 
> 2PM "Heartbeat" MV
> 
> lighting your lover on fire thats what. Lady Gaga show them how "different" and "edgy" is done .


What's this? LADY GAG, IN MY KOREAN MUSIC THREAD?!

GTFO


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 11, 2009)

Heartbeat makes me think Thriller mostly because of the moves in that gif. XD


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

Ugh overrated nonesense that is Ladyman Gaga. She tries so hard to be different but really isn't.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 11, 2009)

Nah she does what she does well.

The fact they people talk about her, even to use as a joke, or use her as a comparison of fail, still means she's getting attention.

You're doing it right now.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Jay coming back will definitely be a lulz occurrence.
> 
> I lol'd at the end when Wooyoung or whoever it was humping the air.
> 
> ...



 you get lady gaga's fashion sense out of my kpop first. 

Have you guys seen the mv for gossip girl by rainbow? I didn't like it. Pretty girls, average music.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2009)

For those who haven't:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZt_CaJ7eDg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Songs bad, nice legs.

Anyone here listened to the whole of Wheesung's Vocolate? Surprising good.



> you get lady gaga's fashion sense out of my kpop first.



Roisin Murphy's style you mean


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 12, 2009)

I love Wheesung, so underrated. :/


----------



## Adachi (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, suddenly they became my favorite rookie girl group of the year.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2009)

Who they they hot


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be honest , mostly because I fall into her "ideal" category, if it's actually true.  I still like Jiyoon more though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Hyuna likes men? She's in to same sex relationships then

Im just kidding, good for you Hyuna, short guys aren't losers, anyway it was scripted so the writers should be blamed. 170 cm is like 5"6? Thats not that short, Korean women tend to be short anyway...

Legs:


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been realizing recently, I may or may not live close to 2 different Korean celebrities/groups/etc. It's just a small idea though cuz you know how the Korean celebs go around in those big vans with the black-tinted windows.  

Well up the street and if you turn into a smaller street there's a building that has a white van parked there at night and is gone most of the day.  

Down the street in another smaller street, think like an alley, there's a black van with the tinted windows.  I'm probably just overthinking things though.  

If it is a celebrity I should just show up at their door and be like, "Hi, I recently moved in and I decided to greet everyone that lives around here "

The two places aren't even 100m away from me on either side.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Wasn't your address close to where Epik High send things? 

Can you imagine if it is a famous singer? Its either that or gangsters.

Keep a lookout, ask around maybe? For all you know you've been living near U Kiss


----------



## Hope (Nov 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Keep a lookout, ask around maybe? For all you know you've been living near U Kiss



oh god  this made me choke on my coke.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2009)

Am I the only one that read that as: "choke on my cock"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

Sasori you dirty boy

JYP talking about Jay:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u9QOeV6TWM[/YOUTUBE]
He's always with the wondergirls, I hope he's not touching them


----------



## Adachi (Nov 12, 2009)

You know something's wrong when all Yeeun does is staring blankly into space.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> He's always with the wondergirls, I hope he's not touching them


If he is, then at least _someone_ is


----------



## Adachi (Nov 12, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I'm gonna be honest , mostly because I fall into her "ideal" category, if it's actually true.  I still like Jiyoon more though.


Watch Invincible Youth if you want to invest your love on Hyuna, Hara, Yuri, Narsha, and Sunny.

That show is awesome. It has its boring parts but most of the time it's pretty entertaining and true.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys do you want to see my dick?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2009)

> Hey guys do you want to see my dick?



I think Im having flashbacks of a disturbing convo I had on Msn once.

So Invincible Youth is good? The only part I've seen is of Kim Tae Woo choosing between the girls and Yuri acting like "Bitches I've won this already".


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2009)

I've only seen the 1st episode of Invincible Youth.  I'm just gonna wait for the subs of other episodes.


----------



## Rice Queen (Nov 12, 2009)

Invincible Youth is terrible because my lovely SoHee isn't in it. In that JYP vid she looks so amazing too, omg I wanna mount my monitor


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 12, 2009)

Invincible Youth is great.  Mostly because I have some strange love for Sunny in shows where she does manual labor. 

She's great at it. D:


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2GqcTLiWnE[/YOUTUBE]

Sad video


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 12, 2009)

^ thing are going to get interesting, wonder whose going to get 1st position


----------



## Adachi (Nov 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Hey guys do you want to see my dick?






koguryo said:


> I've only seen the 1st episode of Invincible Youth.  I'm just gonna wait for the subs of other episodes.


Subs? Who needs subs when you are Korean (you ARE Korean, right?)?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 13, 2009)

lol DSP.

SS501 >>> Kara >>>>>>>>>> Rainbow

And then they have another boyband which they don't even promote anymore. ):


----------



## koguryo (Nov 13, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Subs? Who needs subs when you are Korean (you ARE Korean, right?)?



I'm half-Korean and I'm learning right now, I can pick some words up but not full sentences.  If I knew Korean fully, I'd probably be subbing right now or something.


----------



## Hope (Nov 13, 2009)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2GqcTLiWnE[/YOUTUBE]



ngl, this made me tear up a little.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2009)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2GqcTLiWnE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sad video


That was...

beautiful ;__;

As much as I don't like Taeyang...that video was...really moving ;__;



Either way if he doesn't want the ring I'll take it and swap it for an iphone :ho


----------



## MOTO (Nov 13, 2009)

I absolutely love the song and the MV was amazing. So sad and beautiful.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

> Hey guys do you want to see my dick?



If we said yes would you?

Taeyang, great mv and song, so much better than Where you at. I was alittle worried that it might be too much like Happy by Leona Lewis but Im glad it wasn't. 

Brb going Korea to pick up that ring.

Anyone see 2PM's performance on Music Bank? I don't like the new concept all that much, too much weird make up, ugly suits and Nickhun's hair looks like an Red indian tent. But other than great performance. And its nice to know Woo Young's heart is in his pants.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Anybody here like this song?   his chalkboard thing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

Taeyang was about to propose to someone elses' girl at the end. Bad Boy.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang was about to propose to someone elses' girl at the end. Bad Boy.


To me, it looked like Taeyang was about to propose but the other guy beat him to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

She must have been dating/cheating on her boyfriend with Taeyang otherwise why did he think she'd say yes? Intriguing mv.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 13, 2009)

The girl in the video was seriously gorgeus but seriously who proposes in front of another guy like that. 

2pm's live perfomance was ok, they're passionate but other than taec the raps were o_O. lol I kind of like the suits though and im glad the pyramid went off without a hitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

Chansungs raps caused quite alot of discussion, I think it works with the song but plenty don't like it and have been dissing it.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, time to watch the MV and the live perfs


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2009)

zoro_santoryu said:


> Anybody here like this song?   his chalkboard thing


Yup old skool, but Lee Soo Young is still one of my favourite Korean artists.



And lol @ Wedding Dress MV all over my fbook, every single contact seems to have put it up xDDDD

Seriously though it's amazing. The song, the choreography, the MV. It deserves the attention.

But this attention just means it's gonna get old fast 


And from what I saw from the MV, I think Tae was gonna confess to his best friend's gf, but got beaten to it.

I wanna know the lyrics of the song, especially the part where he was playing the piano at the wedding. His best friend seemed to be thinking "wait wat"


----------



## MOTO (Nov 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> She must have been dating/cheating on her boyfriend with Taeyang otherwise why did he think she'd say yes? Intriguing mv.


No she never dated Taeyang or cheated on the other guy. I read the lyrics and he says that she's unaware of his feelings for her. In that last scene, I guess he was going to propose while confessing his true feelings for her but he was interrupted by the other guy, therefore he lost his chance to tell her that he loves her.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

He was going to confess with a wedding proposal? He's such a stalker romantic

So she wasn't dating either, he was just too late. Oh sad, Im sure theres other girls who'll make him feel better.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 13, 2009)

No, she was his best friend's gf all along.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 13, 2009)

ITT: In-Depth Debate of Advanced Music Video Analysis


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't feel sorry for him then, going after your best friends girl

Even if she's a hot piece of ass



> ITT: Advanced Analysis of Music Videos



Lets analyse Do it Chu
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_cRi_379NA[/YOUTUBE]
I can't stop listening.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

Taeyang Subs:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THS-KRvu7c4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The pic is probably old, if Jay returned I doubt he'd be walking around like that.

Wheres Jay?

*Spoiler*: __ 




There he is


----------



## Hope (Nov 14, 2009)

Some fancams I found of FT Island's concert that was a few hours ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

Apparently neither Wedding Dress or Where you at are the title tracks. YG will release the title track at the end with the album so im pretty excited.


----------



## Hope (Nov 14, 2009)

I know, I heard that aswell. I NEED HIS ALBUM RIGHT NOW. OMG I CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you get the 2NE1 album yet? If you did what did you think of it?


----------



## Hope (Nov 14, 2009)

I got it the other week~

I already liked all the songs anyway, so it was nothing new to me. I liked the packaging aswell. I'm now in doubts whether to buy 4minute's mini-album or not, argh. No wonder all my money goes.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the album, the only song I don't like is Let's Go Party.

4minutes album is decent but I don't know, I'll probably wait for a full album.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 14, 2009)

> MAMA polls:
> 
> Best Girlgroup
> 1.SNSD : 650.729 ( 52%)
> ...



FML. If only the girls are allowed to go.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently neither Wedding Dress or Where you at are the title tracks. YG will release the title track at the end with the album so im pretty excited.


Hopefully the title track is something spectacular since Wedding Dress was pretty damn impressive. I'm anticipating the album even more now.

And wow at the polls. The girls are dominating right now but it's a shame they wont be showing up.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I wanna know the lyrics of the song, especially the part where he was playing the piano at the wedding. His best friend seemed to be thinking "wait wat"



It probably went something like "hey congratulations on your wedding hope you two are happy together blahblahblah I wanna bang your fiancee." 

He would have made the best drunk best man speech EVER.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 15, 2009)

woooow SNSD destroyed them polls o_<

They deserve it though, they worked pretty much twice what just about everyone else did (though luckily they have 9 people)

I hope they're getting enough rest before they debut again soon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-hwm7mrXLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Taeyang <3

Why does everyone go crazy for G-dragon when we've got Taeyang.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> Why does everyone go crazy for G-dragon when we've got Taeyang.



Im not the biggest fan of G dragon but the mans just go it. Even if all the haters say he imitates.

Oh and Shinee won the triple, never expected that. Poor SS501 I doubt they have much of a chance now.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like GD actually, i think he can get overhyped but theres no doubt he's talented.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2009)

What is trot?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

Its like Old Korean pop music. I personally don't like it at all.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure this classified as Trot, but its a good song/cover

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq4DcsIpG_s[/YOUTUBE]

random thought; Anyone realize that Taeyang love to sing "lady" and "baby" in his songs (wedding dress & only look at me)


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2009)

Chris brown likes saying those words.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2009)

*OH MY GOD

NOW PROTONIC AND SSFSUBS ARE GONE

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## Adachi (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, I think I am one of the first in the world to notice.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 15, 2009)

WHY GOD WHY

):

Did YouTube always delete this stuff or did it happen after Google bought it? I only remember that people started to complain a lot about it after they did.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 16, 2009)

Announcement from Codemonmon

[YOUTUBE]XintIHZ2q6g[/YOUTUBE]

Codemonmon is going to terminate all YT activities after Season5 is suspended.  NOOOOO.....Codemonmon uploaded the best quality performances.


----------



## Buster (Nov 16, 2009)

Time to move to Veoh?


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2009)

UGH FUCK YOU YOUTUBE SERIOUSLY.
It's just perfs, HQ/HD perfs at that, which aren't even out and available for the non-Korean population anyway.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh, Youtube.  Well I can just watch SSF vids at SSF anyway but I'm still pissed about Codemonmon.

For some reason Gayoon reminds me of my Mom here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mocnqYDKH6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't get it, I don't see why they're so admant on blocking these accounts, its for non Koreans anyway.


----------



## Hope (Nov 16, 2009)

WHERE ELSE AM I GOING TO WATCH HQ PERFORMANCES AND SOSHI-RELATED STUFF NOW?

FUCK YOU, YOUTUBE.

OT, but is anyone here in the UK who's going to the National Bowl next year to see the Prodigy?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Taecyeon's new girlfriend:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmtwX1GTnD0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



> OT, but is anyone here in the UK who's going to the National Bowl next year to see the Prodigy?



If it was Muse then maybe but probably not.

Anyway listened to the whole of 2PM's album, its pretty decent, its not exactly your normal catchy K pop album, and thats why its been getting mixed reviews from people, I guess you could call the album risky but its not really since only the title tracks are kinda unique the rest aren't. Overall its decent, much better than the SS501 album. But far too much auto tune, tone it the fuck down JYP.

Having said that its more of a Mini album to me, its got about 6 real songs on it, the rest are either remixes or previous songs.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2009)

koguryo said:


> For some reason Gayoon reminds me of my Mom here:


Pics of your mum or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

Gayoon's got a really good voice, shame she hasn't been able to show it at all in 4minute. Probably because Hyuna is hoggin up everything


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2009)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

PROT

DAMNIT WORLD


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 16, 2009)

and wahh

hello baby ends


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2009)

I lolled:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhvBY2u9ZwM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Nov 16, 2009)

Apparently SM has a new group. A duo with a male and a female. Very interesting...



[YOUTUBE]Qs1BHz2S6hI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 16, 2009)

! SS501 - lol that's amazing. I love Jungmin. ;;

! SM group - OMG DO WANT. I like how SM is focusing on vocal talent rather than looks with this group. Not that they aren't beautiful, but the guy and girl wouldn't be ~typical~ beauties in Korea.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2009)

Elite said:


> Apparently SM has a new group. A duo with a male and a female. Very interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Qs1BHz2S6hI[/YOUTUBE]


Cleavage                .


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 17, 2009)

I really like her, she looks a lot like sunmi though. Anyone else see it? Like an older version of her or something.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 17, 2009)

Just watched Taeyang's "Wedding Dress" and GD's "A Boy" MVs

"Wedding Dress" is a pretty nice song, and I like his choreography; reminds me a bit of MJ.

"A Boy", song's alright, but the MV is sick. I love those constantly changing art scenes.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2009)

Adachi said:


> "Wedding Dress" is a pretty nice song, and I like his choreography; reminds me a bit of MJ.


Tears muthafucka. Did u shed them?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 17, 2009)

Seohyun in Vogue.

With SHINee.

Someone loves me.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

> Seohyun in Vogue.
> 
> With SHINee.
> 
> Someone loves me.



Pics.



> Tears muthafucka. Did u shed them?!



I didn't really find it sad or anything, Taeyang is just a terrible friend, hitting on his friends girl, while his friend was hiding behind a sofa

Park Bom's You and I on the other hand, so sad


----------



## Sasori (Nov 17, 2009)

Never seen it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mPvqpVWxkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2009)

pek


----------



## Sasori (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## Biolink (Nov 18, 2009)

Anybodyk now the name of the song at the very end?




Dunno even know the language. NVM I don't know what I'm on. Its spanish >_<


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSrCeplWFkw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Why is is that every guy who went to the Military only made it through because of SNSD posters?

Anyway the guys seems like a creepy stalker, Jessica really shouldn't have put that lipgloss on, I can only imagine what that guy did to it before he gave it to her


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSrCeplWFkw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Why is is that every guy who went to the Military only made it through because of SNSD posters?
> 
> Anyway the guys seems like a creepy stalker, Jessica really shouldn't have put that lipgloss on, I can only imagine what that guy did to it before he gave it to her



Yeah i thought the gift was creepy too, i don't know maybe they have different standards in korea. Who says i was attracted to you because of your lips though? Who says that!?


----------



## Adachi (Nov 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway the guys seems like a creepy stalker, Jessica really shouldn't have put that lipgloss on, I can only imagine what that guy did to it before he gave it to her




Fuck, never thought about that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yoona and Seohyun's hair = Auto Drool for me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

We need a HQ of that poster, they look so cute!!!!pek


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

> Who says i was attracted to you because of your lips though? Who says that!?



He said that he was attracted to her because of her "mouth" at first, but then suspiciously changed it to lips


----------



## Adachi (Nov 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> We need a HQ of that poster, they look so cute!!!!pek



Yuri + Sooyoung + Tiffany = EXPLOSION
Hyoyeon looks pretty good, at least better than Taeyeon, Sica (fuck her hair), and Yoona, who looks like an old hag, unfortunately

But Kwon Yuri, damn.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2009)

That gif is awesome.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

HNGGGGG
Yuri


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 19, 2009)

Whos the one with the blue viser in the middle (topless hat)


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

Yoona...so not a good pic of her.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

MC Sniper is back with album Museum:

Magic Castle:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX8ECtnfbQA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Putting Down:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXojLELJu6U&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

National flower fragrance (ft Outsider):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwxO-MAWTOE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Tracks seem pretty decent (esp the last one).


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

I love Sniper. It was him that started my love of Korean hiphop.

I'll dload it soon.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

​


----------



## Hope (Nov 19, 2009)

You know, after seeing that Yuri gif, I think Sooyoung may have to take second place in my SNSD rankings.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im a girl and I think i stared at that gif a little too long.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea, I think Yuri moved to my #1 too. 

Yoona what? Jessica who?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Its because Yuri's not a girl, rather than dressing her like a 13 year old they need to make her sexier.



> Yoona what? Jessica who?



Who be dissing me?


----------



## Hope (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Yoona what? Jessica who?



rofl my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

taeyeonnn


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0VDxBH8Bu0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
For Sasori


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2009)

Nicole being sexy = does not want
She looks like a junkie in that gif



RIP


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

^ What a waste of a body.

FFS life is so unfair.

To me.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, there's a subtle link there that directs you to her nude model pic

Shit's cash 

Okay, I'm being too mean.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0VDxBH8Bu0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> For Sasori



...

if the whole thread isn't fapping, you're dead inside.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Oh yeah, there's a subtle link there that directs you to her nude model pic
> 
> Shit's cash
> 
> Okay, I'm being too mean.


wat

where ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

Let me guess overdose? Honestly why are all models so depressed and suicidal?



> Okay, I'm being too mean



A tad early to make a comment like that but I mean she took the pic for it to be seen so we should honor her by fapping looking.

Such a poor taste joke, Im ashamed


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> wat
> 
> where ?


Scroll down a bit and click "expand" at one of the comments that asks "Is she the blond one who posed nude? RIP if this is true. "


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Um yeah i think it's true. So tone the jokes down a bit cause it is sad. I personally don't know who the heck she is but it's always sad when someone so young chooses to go out like that.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

> I personally don't know who the heck she is but it's always sad when someone so young chooses to go out like that.



She's suppoused to be some incredibly popular model but never heard of her. Another example of how messed up the modelling world is really.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 19, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0VDxBH8Bu0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> For Sasori


What the fuck?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2009)

> What the fuck?



Its called leg porn


----------



## Sasori (Nov 19, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Scroll down a bit and click "expand" at one of the comments that asks "Is she the blond one who posed nude? RIP if this is true. "


I did and I still can't see where the link is.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what time the Mnet Asian Music Awards is tomorrow in PST or KRT? x_x'


----------



## Adachi (Nov 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I did and I still can't see where the link is.


Okay, I'll just pm you the pic. It's just one pic, and not very high quality also, so get ready to be disappoint.



E t e r n i t y said:


> Does anyone know what time the Mnet Asian Music Awards is tomorrow in PST or KRT? x_x'


Oh shit, I totally forgot about this happening this weekend. 
Anyway sorry, I don't know the time.



Oh, and SNSD concert tickets were sold out in 3 minutes. 3 FREAKING MINUTES. SO DAMN PROUD OF YOU, KSONES.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 20, 2009)

E t e r n i t y said:


> Does anyone know what time the Mnet Asian Music Awards is tomorrow in PST or KRT? x_x'


It's at 7 pm KST and 2 am PST.

and omfg Yuri


----------



## Adachi (Nov 20, 2009)

AKP is truly pathetic

Occasional retarded articles, sex-crazed virgins as article writers, MOTHERFUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAT TROLL THE SHIT OUT OF EVERY OTHER ARTICLE

I'M SERIOUSLY RAGING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Okay, I'll just pm you the pic. It's just one pic, and not very high quality also, so get ready to be disappoint.


omg she _*PWND*_ them so hard 

This girl is epic win.

Give me a link to her profile so I can rep her.

Seriously how did netizens reply to this? How could they possibly come back from that 

Also, nice tits. The nipples are quite nice


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

Which girl pwned who?

So there will be a girl rappers stage on MAMA? We'll see how good it is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2009)

^ If there is and Miryo is in it, I'll actually look forward to MAMA.

And wow her boobs are hot


----------



## MOTO (Nov 20, 2009)

So is everyone here going to watch MAMA live? What do you guys use? TVAnts?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

> So is everyone here going to watch MAMA live? What do you guys use? TVAnts?


Only interested in the performances, I'll watch them on Youtube.



> If there is and Miryo is in it, I'll actually look forward to MAMA.



Yoon Mi Rae (Tasha Reid), Miryo, Hyunah, Jiyoon (4mintue) and the girl from Jewelry. I think it'll be interesting.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LVy9RVV2hM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Dude stop acting like a douche gangster and I'll listen to your album. Anyway the preview of his album sounds interesting:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu-m5TsH52w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and Mblaq will be hosting Idol Army S5, hopefully they'll be interesting.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2009)

omg is this the first time Epik High and Dynamic Duo on the same track ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

They were together on this track but DD were known as CB mass:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otN3rKRGQ64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow CB Mass I've heard of but that was old skool.

Who did CB Mass consist of, other than Choiza and Gaeko?

And why have they not collab'd other than way back then o_O?

The only reason I can think of is if they have beef, but I doubt that very much...


----------



## Adachi (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

I think they changed their name to go in a different direction so I think it was just the two of them back then.

I don't think they have beef, weren't DD included in Epik High's Eight by Eight? It is weird that they don't collab with each other more tho.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2009)

^ OH MY FUCKING SHIT SHE IS SO HOT *_*


----------



## Sasori (Nov 20, 2009)

Ennoea gtfo the way when I'm replying to someone 

And err they were in eight by eight? I can't remember.

Actually I vaguely recall DD featuring in one of the songs on Epik High's 4th album.....I think?

But yea, it seems kind of wierd imo, for these 2 hiphop heavyweights not doing more collabs. You would have thought that they would be quite familiar with each other due to the nature of their music scene.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2009)

My bad Sasori for coming between you and the hot girls 

Btw who were you calling HOT?

Those SNSD pics are really good but they seem really photoshopped

Yoona, Yuri and Seohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 20, 2009)

^ I see what you mean, their proportions don't look right...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 20, 2009)

Sooyoung sister is hottt


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 21, 2009)

The other day, my friend said that she hated Tiffany and said she was a stupid slut because of that stuff she said when she was just debuting.

Brb choking a bitch.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 21, 2009)

Tiffany is...fake.
But I still love her
YOONA and TAEYEON


----------



## MOTO (Nov 21, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> The other day, my friend said that she hated Tiffany and said she was a stupid slut because of that stuff she said when she was just debuting.
> 
> Brb choking a bitch.


eh I've gotten use to haters calling Tiffany including the other girls, fake plastic sluts. I tend to just ignore it.



> Brb choking a bitch.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, mom's happening right now.

They gave the Best Mv Director Award to the dude who got the least vote in the polls, wtf. I know I know, polls only count for 20%, but still.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmm, I even found a live stream.


----------



## Hope (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried watching it on live stream but it fucked up, so I'm screwed now. 

EDIT: OH MY GOD I AM RAGING.

KARA WON BEST DANCE FOR HONEY? WTF!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 21, 2009)

2NE1 WON BEST ROOKIE!!!!

SNSD got cheated out of best dance =[

Edit; 2NE1 "i dont care" beat SNSD Gee, now thats pretty screwed (even though im YG bias)

DARA LOOKED SEXYY AS HELLL


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

I never got you K-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I prolly never will.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Sooyoung sister is hottt


They were on that celeb introduces/dating show. Either that picture was taken on that day, or Soo Young recycled her clothing.



Hangatýr said:


> I never got you K-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I prolly never will.


That's like me saying to you: I never got you Britney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and I prolly never will.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2009)

Alternatively, you can just lurk this thread to fap to the pictures


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have yellow fever.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2009)

You might not. But all dicks do.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 21, 2009)

So was the show any good for people that watched it live? I'm gonna have to watch the performances on YT.

List of the winners. And SNSD didn't win anything, not surprising.


> Best New Male Artist: Supreme Team
> Best New Female Artist: 2NE1
> Best Dance Award: Kara - Honey.
> Best Mixed Group: 8eight!
> ...


----------



## MOTO (Nov 21, 2009)

Fans chanting SNSD during the announcement of Best Female Group 

[YOUTUBE]8NZ6M5L7aHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Nov 21, 2009)

Elite said:


> So was the show any good for people that watched it live?



It was alright, very YG biased though. It was obvious it was a no show-no award thing. They could've had a few more peformances, and of course SNSD should've won Female Group and Song of the Year for Gee.

As much as I love 2NE1, and they deserved New Female Artist, but in my eyes that was it. Everyone knows Gee was like, THE song of the year, even if I do love I Don't Care.

Best Dance Award had me raging for ages. Why Honey? If Kara won for Mister instead, I wouldn't have been bothered, but why Honey? 

I nearly cried when Jaechunsu came out though. That was the highlight of it for me.

Gutted FT Island didn't win anything.

I'm happy Super Junior won the overseas artist one, but they should've won Male Group. I'm happy for 2PM though.

I was suprised about Drunken Tiger winning Male Solo artist, I'm happy for him but I thought GD had it in the bag.

Overall, it was alright but fixed, and a lack of SM was obvious, as we all know that Super Junior/SNSD would've swept most of the awards.

Best year for MKMF/MAMA was either 06 or 07 imo.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

As usual, MAMA = fucked up show

period


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2009)

> KARA WON BEST DANCE FOR HONEY? WTF!



WHHAAAAATTT, its not even their best dance forget about overall



> Song of the Year: "I Don't Care" by 2NE1
> Artist of the Year: 2PM




Even with my 2PM bias this isn't right.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjVZV6u_3k[/YOUTUBE]
Girls rap performance for Sasori.

It has Tasha in it.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally I have no problem with 2PM winning those two awards; in fact, I'm happy for them.

But the 2NE1 one, LOL.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually I think 2PM the best male group was fine, Artist of the year tho Im not sure, esp since they didn't really count 1:59 in to the mix.



> But the 2NE1 one, LOL.



I don't care is a great song but either Sorry Sorry or Gee should have won this. Performances were great tho.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

Performances were great, indeed. Right now watching 2PM and GD.

For the Artist of the Year, I have a feeling MNet probably just gave it to them because: 1) obviously due to SME boycotting, and 2) they feel sympathy for them after the Jay-scandal

I don't know, my personal opinion.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn, it would have been awesome if during the Artist of the Year speech, Taecyeon yells into the mic "JAY, GET YOUR ASS BACK HERE!!!!"

I would have done it if I am him.

But then again, it shows how immature I really am.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjVZV6u_3k[/YOUTUBE]
> Girls rap performance for Sasori.
> 
> It has Tasha in it.


Awesome performance, although very poor choice of song covers.

Miryo was definitely the best choice to lead, and Tasha destroyed the audience just with her sheer presence.

Her reiatsu is over 9000.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2009)

Im surprised G dragon didn't win Best artist.

I know why:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Because the damn dog probably pooped on the red carpet




Beast did pretty well with Lies. CL and Minzy were badass, Adachi how do you like 2NE1 now:ho

Jaechunsu, I heard they cried backstage and SM acting like a little bitch again.

Rap stage was great, songs were average tho, 2PM was awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nQKykIW9JU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

I cried like a little girlT_T


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

> Adachi how do you like 2NE1 now


The same, now they just have an undeserved Daesang under their sleeves, nothing's changed.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 21, 2009)

You know what I'm raging hard about right now? It's not that SNSD didn't win any awards, nor is it that 2NE1 stole their 'Song of the Year', but the fact that YG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are _justifying_ said stealing as if 2NE1 really _deserves_ the award. Said ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are saying how 2NE1 have sold as much, if not more, as the girls had, and how the awards are not based on mere album sales, online toppings etc. This then leads to more and more people into holding the thought that 'hmm maybe SNSD really did not work as hard as these rookies...'

Give me a fucking break. I'll let them rejoice now, but I swear I am going to laugh my ass off when they get slap in the face during the next award shows.

*OH LOOK I AM SOOOO BUTTHURT

BAAWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

Who are you arguing against, let me guess the tards on LJ

Anyway Gee mini album sales topped 2NE1, I think Genie was equal. And Gee stayed longer on the charts except for Mnet but even by that angle SNSD should have got best girl group. Its not worth arguing over, SM were never gonna win.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 22, 2009)

No, no tards on Omona, that place's peaceful as hell. /oxymoron unintended

More like the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on soompi and AKP (fuck I hate that site but i can't seem to leave it alone).

Yeah, it was nothing but expected, but I just can't seem to get over the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saying "LOLOL DEAL WITH IT WHAT'S DONE IS DONE YG FOR LIFE!!!!1111111111111ONE11"

Sigh, such srs business.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

I swear Soompi is just god awful, I've been there a couple of times but its full of moronic 13 year olds, no thanks. Tho Sasori might like it

I retain the view that Youtube has the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ever, every video is full of them, the comments section is a collection of shit. I was once on a video where people were arguing that the earth rotating was a hoax....


----------



## Adachi (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, let's just move on, my daily tolerance for faggotry overloaded by a mile already.



-edit- Just one more, I swear.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 22, 2009)

So pissed G dragon won anything.
Fucking hate that plagiarizing friend.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 22, 2009)

Every time I see this guy I can't help but smile. Just look at him lol.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 22, 2009)

And now the _exact same_ YG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that were celebrating are asking for the source of that issue, calling the writer of that article as non credible etc. etc. - when many other articles on AKP have no sources at all.

*facepalm* Fuck my life

Anyway, the business side of this feus is actually pretty interesting. Someone posted this on there (probably from another forum):



> The numbers in bracket indicate the corporate size (it’s a rough figure so take it with grain of salt)
> 
> 
> CJ [10,000]
> ...


----------



## Hope (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still kinda fucked off about MAMA's.

As much as I love Kara and 2NE1, Honey shouldn't have won for Best Dance and IDC shouldn't have won Song of the Year. SNSD also should've won Best Girl Group.

But when SM are fighting with Mnet/CJ, who are obviously massive, it looks like they're not going to win.

And now it looks as if JaeChunSu have made things 10 times as worse for SME/CJ-Mnet's relationship.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2009)

Tasha is such a badass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2009)

lol @ the first comment on the SNSD boyband thing


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

We all knew that K pop is owned by big corporations, I've read about the Mnet and SM thing before, which I found ridiculous, like Sm would want them to distribute their albums when they can do it better.

But I didn't know that Mnet had its hands in so many pants, tho if the big labels turned against it like SM, it would be fucked really. 

But all this just proves that SM needs to get its act together with DBSK, Mnet would love to break up DBSK thus practically crippling SM. SM can sort this out pretty easily but just refuses to acknowledge that it did treat DBSk badly, and now are vilifying JaeChunSu. SM need to just fucking talk to them and sort the shit out.

Male SNSD? Underage boys in hot pants and tight tops do not want.


----------



## MOTO (Nov 22, 2009)

Adachi said:


> And now the _exact same_ YG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that were celebrating are asking for the source of that issue, calling the writer of that article as non credible etc. etc. - when many other articles on AKP have no sources at all.
> 
> *facepalm* Fuck my life
> 
> Anyway, the business side of this feus is actually pretty interesting. Someone posted this on there (probably from another forum):


WHERE'S THE SOURCE, BITCH?!?!?!? WHERE'S THE SOURCE?!!? They're sooooo damn annoying...

I read about the cause of the feud a long while ago. I doubt they're going to make up anytime soon or at all.

I downloaded the show and the only aspect of the show that I liked were the performances; they were great. 

It was also a nice sight seeing JaeChunSu receive all those loud and emphatic cheers from the fans.

A male SNSD


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 22, 2009)

lol male SNSD.

THEY ALL LOOK FREAKIN' 12. ):


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a Jay return theory

so far for Heartbeat, they've done Wooyoung ending it like 3 times, because he did it in the video

Then Junho 
then Taec
now Chansung

Next i'm guessing Khun then Junsu

...and at the end of whatever program or performance, Jay is gonna pop out of nowhere with a backflip and breakdance into his heart stopping pose


----------



## Buster (Nov 22, 2009)

MAMA is a joke.
And wtf, a boy version of SNSD. 

Bleh, I'll just wait for the TVXQ reunion.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2009)

Nah I think JYP is smart, he'll keep Jay as his ace for the next album. The bastard.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 23, 2009)

Tbh, I expected them to win the Best Girl Group award more so than BEG, but since they worked equally hard for their comebacks this year, I am happy with the latter's win.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, tis a sad weekend for Kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK

I was upset when shinee was being hit one at a time.  Now three with fx? ;-;


----------



## Sasori (Nov 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I swear Soompi is just god awful, I've been there a couple of times but its full of moronic 13 year olds, no thanks. Tho Sasori might like it


I heard there were camwhoring 13 yr olds there :ho



Adachi said:


> Anyway, the business side of this feus is actually pretty interesting. Someone posted this on there (probably from another forum):


The quote you posted was beautifully written and well informed.

Rare to see such intelligence in this music scene.



NudeShroom said:


> lol @ the first comment on the SNSD boyband thing


I lol'd.



Adachi said:


> Wow, tis a sad weekend for Kpop.


That dyke has the same hair style as me wat


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 23, 2009)

Sasori said:


> That dyke has the same hair style as me wat



You still do her


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2009)

Allkpop again shows that they take journalism seriously:


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 23, 2009)

I want more Tasha stuff.  That chick is amazing.

Anybody who is awesome wanna help me out by linking me an album or something?  Youtube channel, anything? <3


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 24, 2009)

On the topic of hair, mine officially goes down to below my neck and bangs to the bottom of my face. I wave it sideways though.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 24, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I want more Tasha stuff.  That chick is amazing.
> 
> Anybody who is awesome wanna help me out by linking me an album or something?  Youtube channel, anything? <3


Here you go.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nn3pVkiD6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] 




Just listened to Drunken Tiger's "Monster". Shit was sick.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 24, 2009)

And omg, the first comment - CANNOT UNSEE


----------



## koguryo (Nov 24, 2009)

I know what I'm gonna do Friday night at 4:00, SNSD Fansigning, but if I have to buy something or had to reserve some shit(they do that sometimes), I'm not gonna bother.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD3r5C1h0gw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X4RVo3wBj0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYmQ48HuPBs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbm-M8r8VY0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The womans really versatile.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2009)

3000 post victory dance!!!!!


----------



## Hope (Nov 24, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I know what I'm gonna do Friday night at 4:00, SNSD Fansigning, but if I have to buy something or had to reserve some shit(they do that sometimes), I'm not gonna bother.



OMFG. Get Sica to sign something for me, then send it to me and I'll pay you.


----------



## Lilith (Nov 24, 2009)

i want a new snsd album or something asap


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 24, 2009)

Omg lilith! And thanks ennoea I haven't heard 3/4 of them and memories was sharp omg


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2009)

> I know what I'm gonna do Friday night at 4:00, SNSD Fansigning, but if I have to buy something or had to reserve some shit(they do that sometimes), I'm not gonna bother.



Take pics of Yoona and Yuri if you can


----------



## Adachi (Nov 24, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I know what I'm gonna do Friday night at 4:00, SNSD Fansigning, but if I have to buy something or had to reserve some shit(they do that sometimes), I'm not gonna bother.


*HOLY FUCK

UM UMM

SUCK MY DICK HAWT WOMENSS*

Honestly though, please take pictures with them. 


Ennoea said:


> 3000 post victory dance!!!!!


FUCK I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT THIS


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 24, 2009)

Isn't SNSD supposed to have a comeback before the year ends?

Uh, well.. it's almost December. ):


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Isn't SNSD supposed to have a comeback before the year ends?
> 
> Uh, well.. it's almost December. ):


Unfortunately and fortunately, no. They are releasing their 2nd full album in 2010.

Unfortunately because we won't get to see them until next year. 

Fortunately due to us getting a probably higher quality (but it's SM, so I am iffy about this) album then rushing its release in Dec. 

In addition, there's the concert on the 19th and 20th of next month.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 25, 2009)

'sup Korean thread? It's been a while.

I got myself a new TV. Finally all my HD content can be put to good use!


*Spoiler*: __ 








The camera put those scanlines across the picture. It's my first HD TV. I love it.


----------



## Buster (Nov 25, 2009)

koguryo said:


> I know what I'm gonna do Friday night at 4:00, SNSD Fansigning, but if I have to buy something or had to reserve some shit(they do that sometimes), I'm not gonna bother.


You lucker! I need to meet Taeyeon once in my life


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 25, 2009)

I LOVE HIS HAIR



Haters the the left. /very biased


----------



## Hope (Nov 25, 2009)

I like his hair, makes him look smart.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

MC YOO is leaving Family Outing, thats it the shows over

Changmin and Yunho, I hope they get to meet the rest soon, poor things looked really down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

WTF YOO JAESUK LEAVING FAMILY OUTING?!!?

;_________________;


FFFFFFFF

Killed me, and I was just spazzing about yoona & seohyun matching sweaters, I normally don't bring in pairings, but this is cute for sones


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nines on the side


Gs on the front, so their matching jackets make you think "Girls Generation" dawww


oh and they had matching rings on, but i don't know if that really symbolizes anything though


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

> oh and they had matching rings on, but i don't know if that really symbolizes anything though



Couple rings maybe?:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that's hot. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2009)

Tell me everything you can about this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJyCzIGIP5A[/YOUTUBE]




I've know Dok for ages now, he's been stirring up the scene for quite a while now but honestly, I hate him.

He's got the type of swagger I tried to move away from when I gave up American hiphop.

I'll rate him for his rising status in this scene, but I still don't like him. He's not even that good of a rapper imo, just a very average "American" rapper - I think he's only big cos it's in Korea and that's why he seems so "good".

Also, I'm confused on why he is signed to MapTheSoul...seriously. 

I mean I know the whole label is about independent artists but seriously, his swagger alone conflicts with the rest of the label...

A real contrast. He doesn't belong.

~
And sorry guys but I'm taking a break from NF so yea, sorry for my absence. I'm off again, I'll probably come back just to see the reply to this post.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice sig Adachi: 



It's all the hot members of SNSD lined u- Oh wait Yoona is there.



Ennoea said:


> 3000 post victory dance!!!!!


Grats


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah Dok2, the guy is an annoying twerp, the way he acts, the way he speaks, his swagger, his constant name dropping. He just comes off as really up himself, and no he's not as unique or as ground breaking as he thinks he is. Im not saying he's bad, even good but its only his first EP, calm down. I really hate his type of rappers, fake ass shit.

Im gonna wait for a translation for "Its me" to decide how good it is, if he's just fapping about himself then F U.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svR9cBPJuOA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

How old is this guy? He acts like what dumb 13 year old wannabes act like

Soon we'll see big gold medallions and whores in his MV's while driving some sports car trying to look like the big man he is

Taking a break is good man, I was thinking about doing the same for a while but this thread keeps bringing me back.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't tell me that ain't hot


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2009)

Those pictures look so fugly, I'm not even kidding. The photo shoot looks like it was taken during their debut days when they didn't had much make up on. 



Ennoea said:


> MC YOO is leaving Family Outing, thats it the shows over


Just read about that. SO SAD  FUCKING WOMEN AND THEIR CHILDREN 



Ennoea said:


> Don't tell me that ain't hot


I scrolled down and I could only see Sooyoung and Yuri.

-edit- @Sasori: thanks man, good luck in your irl


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nice sig Adachi:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all the hot members of SNSD lined u- Oh wait Yoona is there.



I lol'd so hard at this.   

i love yoona though, but omg xD

and spanner, debut jessica was hot.  

i don't know why.

she just was.

and I like the natural look, considering that is one of SNSDs greatest assets


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

also, sica is so short in that


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I lol'd so hard at this.
> 
> i love yoona though, but omg xD
> 
> ...


In b4 some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anti makes an account and posts here


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anti would have his cock stretched through his monitor

my opinion can't be debated unless he really wants to start some hilary swank the office shit up in here

in which case i'll probably just shoot myself


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

and lol i forgot the ing on consider, me so dumb


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2009)

My new song of the week: "Wedding Dress" - Taeyang


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

> In b4 some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anti makes an account and posts here



They're fake plastic BEEECHEESEEE, you can tell Tiffany had a boob job. They act all cute but wear thongs, Sicka even slapped my husband Donghae, ungrateful, go back to pleasing Ahjussis. UGH I hate them, PLASTICCCCCCCCCC!!! Fail HAAAAAAA!!!! 

Btw Omg I followed Suju all day yesterday, I even followed my husband and true love Donghae in to a mans toilet and took a pic, we both pee standing up, omg were so meant to be!!!! Ahh Donghae sarang hae!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

Adachi said:


> My new song of the week: "Wedding Dress" - Taeyang


should be everyones


Ennoea said:


> They're fake plastic BEEECHEESEEE, you can tell Tiffany had a boob job. They act all cute but wear thongs, Sicka even slapped my husband Donghae, ungrateful, go back to pleasing Ahjussis. UGH I hate them, PLASTICCCCCCCCCC!!! Fail HAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Btw Omg I followed Suju all day yesterday, I even followed my husband and true love Donghae in to a mans toilet and took a pic, we both pee standing up, omg were so meant to be!!!! Ahh Donghae sarang hae!!!



i lol'd

netizens and fangirls/fanboys who are anti for all but one thing

the things i will never truly understand


----------



## Adachi (Nov 25, 2009)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and *1 guests*)
> Adachi, Ennoea+



Wow, so soon?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

Antis are just immature dumbasses, esp calling Kara and SNSD sluts for wearing skirts and stuff. SNSD and Kara don't decide what to wear, concept, clothes are chosen for them morons. And when did they have surgey done? They look the same as they did when they were younger.

Not to mention calling SNSD ungrateful, because apparently they only made it due to DBSK and Suju mentioning them alot. Yeah sure, you keep thinking that. Honestly, I don't get it but I choose to just ingore it. The hate is just irrational.

Lets all just spread love in this threadpek


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

oh this reminds me (I was about to be a lamer and say "OMG ONE THING YOU LOVE ABOUT EVERY GROUP") but i remembered some question i did want to ask

what song would you want each group to do in english?

I know for sure 
Shinee - replay (the one i want most lol)
2ne1 - I don't care
BEG- almost everything, probably How Come though
2pm- I Hate You

When I think about stuff like this, I start realizing how much more "American" some stuff sounds than others, lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2009)

2PM- Again and Again
BEG- Abracadabra (prob the one I want the most)
Kara- Mister
SNSD- Gee (just to see what it'd sound like)

Apparently WG have done an english version of So Hot, I can't wait to hear how weird it'll sound


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 25, 2009)

haha, for some reason i think if they do release it, America will go crazy over hearing them go "we're so HOT HOT" 

It might be strange but that little form of strangeness might just be what the korean market needs to break into America xD


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 25, 2009)

2PM - ALL NIGHT LONG

YEAH SHHHHHHH COME ON~~~

Andandand

SS501 [lol yes I know] - Green Peas/For the international fans
DBSK [yes I know again] - Wrong Number/Just 'cause
SNSD - Gee
Shinee - Y.O.U.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 25, 2009)

And shut up Sassy, Yoona is beautiful. >:|


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 26, 2009)

Yoona>everyone else in SNSD besides Tae Yeon.
She wins all the popularity contests too.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 26, 2009)

Yoona is max. above average.

Yuri, Sooyoung, Taeyeon, Jessica, and sometimes Tiffany, are all superior.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 26, 2009)

lol go to Korea and say that and you might by lynched
In all seriousness though, this forum is really weird in rankings for SNSD.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Don't tell me that ain't hot


She's 12 times thinner than an A4 piece of paper.

Just as pale too.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2009)

Adachi said:


> In b4 some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) anti makes an account and posts here


It's ok, I made an account 4 years ago just for this post:



NudeShroom said:


> and I like the *natural look*, considering that is one of SNSDs *greatest assets*





NudeShroom said:


> and I like the *natural look*, considering that is one of SNSDs *greatest assets*





NudeShroom said:


> and I like the *natural look*, considering that is one of SNSDs *greatest assets*



*Spoiler*: __ 



        




Oh and sorry to break it to you, but Soo Young's tits are SNSD's greatest assets


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2009)

Sooyoung has tits? 


Lol I don't think our rankings are weird, we just choose who we like. 

1. Seohyun & Sooyoung
1.01. Taeyeon Hyoyeon Sunny Yoona Yuri Tiffany Jessica


----------



## koguryo (Nov 26, 2009)

Favorites in SNSD is just a matter of personal preference

Favorites: Sooyoung, Seohyun, Jessica

Besides if you were a true fan, you'd like all of them for their individuality, blah blah, something about being a true SOne, etc.

Edit: Then again I have favorites, so I'm kinda being a hypocrite.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

MC Siper Magic Castle MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAHivM5R7uE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Its different from his old work but I do really like it.

Lol Miryo camwhoring:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

> Favorites in SNSD is just a matter of personal preference



Pretty much, they're all really good looking, except Hyoyeon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56O5UL0Bccw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Smooth, and wonderful, can't wait for the full album


----------



## Buster (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> 2PM- Again and Again
> BEG- Abracadabra (prob the one I want the most)
> Kara- Mister
> SNSD- Gee (just to see what it'd sound like)


This and;

Super Junior - Don't Don
TVXQ - O Jun Ban Hab


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bblxLOM33cc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Great song.

For you Neko lovers:

Shipping time:

*Spoiler*: __ 





They look good together don't they?


----------



## Buster (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> For you Neko lovers:


I feel very attracted to the left onepek


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2009)

oh lawd nicole

way to design though- Hara - Seungyeon - Nicole in front, Gyuri and Jiyoung in the back.  These people sure know this groups popularity. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

We can all die happy now


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Im sorry but I can't stop laughing, like WTF:rofl


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 26, 2009)

However, G-dragon really shouldn't have gone blond in the first place imo.  He went too icy for his look.  Jaejoongs eye's kinda fit with the look already, and Sica's color isn't so crazy.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Sooyoung has tits?


Well compared to Yoona, any girl has DDs 



> Lol I don't think our rankings are weird, we just choose who we like.
> 
> 1. Seohyun & Sooyoung
> 1.01. Taeyeon Sunny Yuri Tiffany Jessica
> ...


Fixed 



Ennoea said:


> MC Siper Magic Castle MV:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAHivM5R7uE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Its different from his old work but I do really like it.


From his new album, I quite like it. I like his other albums better imo, but it's still quite good.

Also, what's this song about, the MV looks interesting.

And the girl has some big tits if you didn't noticed :ho



> Lol Miryo camwhoring:


Miryo pek



Ennoea said:


> Pretty much, they're all really good looking, except Hyoyeon.


FUCKING THANK YOU, SOMEONE ELSE WHO AGREES --WAIT MAKE THAT SOMEONE ELSE WHO IS NOT *BLIND* 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56O5UL0Bccw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Smooth, and wonderful, can't wait for the full album


Oh shit that was quite nice. Holler at me when the album comes out.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW1CNREcaoI&feature=player_embedded#at=45[/YOUTUBE]
> Great song.


Nice song, never heard of him.

Is the MV supposed to be jittering like that though ?



> For you Neko lovers:


Hawt 



Ennoea said:


> Im sorry but I can't stop laughing, like WTF


Hawt Koreans and fried chicken.

What more do you need ?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

> From his new album, I quite like it. I like his other albums better imo, but it's still quite good.



Yeah his new album wasn't really as intense as his old ones and its quite different, it's still decent but the old albums are better. 



> Nice song, never heard of him.
> 
> Is the MV supposed to be jittering like that though



Me neither, I saw the Mv and liked it. And yeah the MV gave me a headache, I changed the link



> Hawt Koreans and fried chicken.



I think that put me off Chicken, stop licking your cheek.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2009)

Omg so sad Family Outing is falling apart 

Honestly, I was just thinking to myself couple days ago about how successful the show's been since it started last May, now this happens.

Fuck my psychic powers.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2009)

Omg so sad Family Outing is falling apart 

Honestly, I was just thinking to myself couple days ago about how successful the show's been since it started last May, now this happens.

Fuck my psychic powers.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 27, 2009)

So I'm not gonna be able to get a sign, there was some sorta prerequisite or something.  I am about to head out to the place though just so I can see them.

This pertains to SNSD stuff if you didn't know what I was talking about


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 27, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Omg so sad Family Outing is falling apart
> 
> Honestly, I was just thinking to myself couple days ago about how successful the show's been since it started last May, now this happens.
> 
> Fuck my psychic powers.



imo its been falling apart since chunhee and yejin left. im not saying the latest episodes & casts were bad but no one likes change.

PS. NEED SNSD YURI GUBNE CF GIFS!!!


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2009)

The reactions from 2PM (or the lack of it) is just priceless.

@Destiny: well I can't judge since I haven't watched most of the episodes after they left, but truly it's a shame 

@koguryo: will you be able to get close to them though?

-edit- Aww damn, he's gone.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 27, 2009)

So I'm back, I decided to not even bother.  When I was there earlier shopping, there was already a pretty big group of people waiting.  I'll just go there later tonight to at least pick up a Calendar or something.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 27, 2009)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Whatever suits you.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2009)

Will you harrass Yoona for me and tell Sooyoung to watch out for Sasori? k thanks bye.


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 27, 2009)

Yoona + Tae Yeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2009)

Tell Seohyun to wait for me. :ho

And I'm gonna counter and say tell Sooyoung that this great guy Sasori has food for her in a van outside.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hadn't heard that track until now, but I actually like it. I don't know if I like the look of Dok as a person though. He seems way too American in the "I'm gonna bust a cap in yo ass" sense, if you know what I mean. 

The thing with Epik High is that they can produce something great for mainstream attention, but still be "underground". They aren't afraid to joke around and each of them are loveable on their own. I don't think that's something you'd get from an American group and I don't think you'll see that from Dok. I thought they'd surround themselves with the same type of artists in mapthesoul, but I guess not. Either Dok and Tablo are tight, or they genuinly see talent in him. It's hard to explain but I tried my best.

Also, as for the "swagger", I don't think Dok has much of it. That's something someone like Tae Yang has. There was a reason I started off disliking Tae Yang, and it was because he reminded me of artists like Usher, Chris Brown, <insert rising American hip hop dance artist>. All of those artists come off as arrogant. You get the idea. But when I actually started listening to his music, I loved it. I even began to enjoy his smoothness and he's probably a nice guy. 

Now I will go shower and get ready to party.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2009)

He probably does have talent, he's been working with the best Korean artitsts and apparently is included within "the movement" so he must have impressed alot of people. I guess Tablo is looking at him as a long term investment and probably hopes that he'll breathe some new life in to the Korean hip hop scene. But he just gives off that vibe, the attitude that I really dislike, and is one of the reason I don't listen to so much American hip hop anymore. I hope he doesn't turn in to one of those annoying "I've got it all, please think im awesome" guys, like Pee Doody. Tho I doubt he can exactly glamourise Korean Hip hop, maybe we're just haters

Tae Yang seems like a decent guy, I've never really noticed it all that much.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 27, 2009)

Adachi said:


> The reactions from 2PM (or the lack of it) is just priceless.


That has to be the most baddass manager I've ever seen.

Usually the managers I've seen are like wearing suits and only appear behind the scenes lol



Ennoea said:


> Will you harrass Yoona for me and tell Sooyoung to watch out for Sasori? k thanks bye.


wat 



NudeShroom said:


> Tell Seohyun to wait for me. :ho


Can I get in on that 



> And I'm gonna counter and say tell Sooyoung that this great guy Sasori has food for her in a van outside.






NaraShikamaru said:


> I hadn't heard that track until now, but I actually like it. I don't know if I like the look of Dok as a person though. He seems way too American in the "I'm gonna bust a cap in yo ass" sense, if you know what I mean.
> 
> The thing with Epik High is that they can produce something great for mainstream attention, but still be "underground". They aren't afraid to joke around and each of them are loveable on their own. I don't think that's something you'd get from an American group and I don't think you'll see that from Dok. I thought they'd surround themselves with the same type of artists in mapthesoul, but I guess not. Either Dok and Tablo are tight, or they genuinly see talent in him. It's hard to explain but I tried my best.


You pretty much reiterated my thoughts on the matter.



> Also, as for the "swagger", I don't think Dok has much of it. That's something someone like Tae Yang has. There was a reason I started off disliking Tae Yang, and it was because he reminded me of artists like Usher, Chris Brown, <insert rising American hip hop dance artist>. All of those artists come off as arrogant. You get the idea. But when I actually started listening to his music, I loved it. I even began to enjoy his smoothness and he's probably a nice guy.
> 
> Now I will go shower and get ready to party.


By swagger I meant in a general sense, as in his "style" or his "attitude". 

His "swagger" - I meant the way he carrys himself - Americanized hiphop type stuff you outlined above.



Ennoea said:


> He probably does have talent, he's been working with the best Korean artitsts and apparently is included within "the movement" so he must have impressed alot of people. I guess Tablo is looking at him as a long term investment and probably hopes that he'll breathe some new life in to the Korean hip hop scene. But he just gives off that vibe, the attitude that I really dislike, and is one of the reason I don't listen to so much American hip hop anymore. I hope he doesn't turn in to one of those annoying "I've got it all, please think im awesome" guys, like Pee Doody. Tho I doubt he can exactly glamourise Korean Hip hop, maybe we're just haters
> 
> Tae Yang seems like a decent guy, I've never really noticed it all that much.


Nah, I'm not hating on his music, just hating on _him._

If he's gonna chill with Tablo, he needs to learn that he isn't in America, though being influenced by America is fine, but not when you take the worst parts of it as your guide.

I hope to fuck he will grow the fuck up but I doubt that will happen any time soon because that is his "novelty" right now.

Then again, Drunken Tiger was a loose canon in his younger days too...all Dok needs to do now is release 100 albums, marry a talented black female rapper and have a kid with her


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate how this thread has made me fallen in love with SNSD.
I hate you guys<3

AND LOL TIFFANY IS THE BEST KTHXBAI


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 27, 2009)

wtf @ Kara 

wtf @ Sohee 



Sasori said:


> She's 12 times thinner than an A4 piece of paper.
> 
> Just as pale too.



lol where have you been?

It's kinda ~THE THING~ for girls to be super skinny [under 50 kg/100 lbs I think] and pale. :/
I remember an ad of SNSD promoting cream that lightens skin or something too ughhhhh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 27, 2009)

Yoona is only like 46-48kg 

The bigger problem;  Sooyoung, Seohyun & Jessica are probably the same or less. ;_;

SM needs a meal plan for these girls.  Kara, WG, BEG, they all don't look like they'll crumble any second.  That and Krystal is pretty much the right size along with the rest of fx, I don't want them to have the same body image.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 28, 2009)

inorite, most of SM's new artists are teenagers too so they need the food to ~grow~. :|

Oh but if it means anything, has anyone noticed that Taemin is getting TALL? I mean, he's about 1-2 years younger than Minho but only a couple inches shorter than  him these days and I think he's already a little taller than Onew now. /OT


----------



## Adachi (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol, GD's "A Boy" has been stuck in my head all day


*Spoiler*: __ 





DAYUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Adachi (Nov 28, 2009)

HOLY ZING!


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 28, 2009)

Yoona's is the best.
Followed by Tae Yeon
YOONA IS SOOO EFFIN CUTE
I WANNA _______ HER


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 28, 2009)

YURI is the best, wifey material


----------



## Sasori (Nov 28, 2009)

​


----------



## Lilith (Nov 28, 2009)

everybody has swine flu 
i dont want to know what they are doing with each other


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2009)

> everybody has swine flu
> i dont want to know what they are doing with each other



Thunder and Lee Joon from Mblaq got it together, I wonder how?:ho








[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W900M9VnvYE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sorry, but catgirls just turn me off tremendously.


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Same. It just looks like five girls trying too hard to be sexy. :|


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the type of girls with 'pure' faces, like when you look at her you just can't help but smile at the beauty. It helps when they have a great smile also, like Yuri and Sooyoung, but more Yuri.

As for boobs, just average, doesn't really matter to me, as long as they are not huge as basketballs or flat as a mirror.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2009)

Adachi said:


> HOLY ZING!



I can see it now.

There are going to be gifs in this thread.

Thousands of them.

...once I get some sleep.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 29, 2009)

kara's too good for stuff like that, seriously i just thought it was kind of sleazy.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2009)

Poor Taec


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

koguryo said:


> Poor Taec


C-C-Coo-Fuck, bro.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> There are going to be gifs in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 29, 2009)

Adachi said:


>



THANKK U, finally decent hq version


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Your sig is hilariously fail 

And:

I fapped to the uncensored bloody pad.

I'm hardcore like that :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2009)

Everyone says onew looks lost during the last perf

IMO he looks pissed


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 29, 2009)

It's Me - Map the Soul version (a.k.a: Tablo, Mithra and MYK being better than Dok2 version) is win.

I love the new Bad Girl remix by B2ST.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> It's Me - Map the Soul version (a.k.a: Tablo, Mithra and MYK being better than Dok2 version) is win.
> 
> I love the new Bad Girl remix by B2ST.



Hehe, I've been listening to Map The Soul a lot lately 

Also, for those of us who have been staring at the SNSD gifs for the past day

Did anyone else for a second think;

*What the hell does this have to do with chicken? xD*


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> It's Me - Map the Soul version (a.k.a: Tablo, Mithra and MYK being better than Dok2 version) is win.


Eh? What's this?

Links?

And Nudes your avy


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Eh? What's this?
> 
> Links?



It's the last track on Dok2's Thunderground EP. The EP itself feels very American, if you know what I mean. I prefer Epik High's playfulness.

Track: Seperate Tracks (normal) version


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

Cara, Jessica looks like a unibrowed man in your ava.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2009)

He's released an album?


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Cara, Jessica looks like a unibrowed man in your ava.



That's what makes it so hot. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah "Thunderground" was released on the 25th, you should hear his explanation for why he called it that

Chicken CF without Chicken

Omg Taeyeon you cutie, I've never seen Chicken ads in the UK for some reason.

Kara don't look hot but they look cute, cat haters

And ewww, that letter was awful, wtf is wrong with some girls.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 29, 2009)

^ You just can't appreciate menstrual calligraphy


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

I bet its ketchup, you fapped to tomatoes Sasori


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 29, 2009)

even then though the pubes looked pretty legit...lets not continue this train of thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

What about Homin? Can't they atleast wait. Not liking them right now.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 29, 2009)

Goddamit, stop talking about that fan letter, it's fucking disgusting.

I can bet you that girl is probably as fat as Jess-kun, pukes on herself all the time, and drives a Chevy with bigass geek glasses.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 29, 2009)

why'd you bring up jess-kun outside of blender?  no one will get that reference but-

oh yeah.  we're a strange group. D:

lol @ how all of us have managed to incorporate chickenless SNSD into our sets.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdeKzLlS8w[/YOUTUBE]

I felt lesbian tension in the video, I was really expecting Uee and Jooyeon to kiss or something.  The new members confuse me, I don't know who Raina or Nana are.  I think Raina is the 2nd lead vocalist, short-haired chick with black hair.  Nana is the long-haired blonde one?

Becka's pretty hot, so is Gahee, and the new chicks.

Edit: So Reina's the new short-haired girl and Nana's the new blonde girl.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

Those SNSD gifs are freaking awesome, I can't choose, too much win


----------



## ItzDestiny (Nov 30, 2009)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdeKzLlS8w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I felt lesbian tension in the video, I was really expecting Uee and Jooyeon to kiss or something.  The new members confuse me, I don't know who Raina or Nana are.  I think Raina is the 2nd lead vocalist, short-haired chick with black hair.  Nana is the long-haired blonde one?
> 
> Becka's pretty hot, so is Gahee, and the new chicks.



If they didnt mention about adding new chicks i doubt anyone here would of notice lol, loving the song btw



Ennoea said:


> Those SNSD gifs are freaking awesome, I can't choose, too much win



LOL that GIF, itself is a win


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

Fap at your own risk:


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2009)

** Wait me stupid, I just edited it, so you guys can't see it anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

What did you edit?

Yeah it did have lesbian vibes but didn't amount to much, anyway really liked After School's comeback, When I Fall is good aswell. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDgu7wyMw2k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Weird is the word.


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> What did you edit?





> SNSD are FAMOUS girl group singers that are beautiful and have an AMAZING voice. SADLY da reason they r this beautiful is that they had MAJOR plastic surgery... (if u go on google or bing and click SNSD before and after plastic surgery they will hav a group pic of them...)
> 
> MY FAVORITE MEMBERS: Tiffany: beautiful eye smile and very skinny Sunny: cute and aego like Tae Yeon: amazing leadership skills Yoona: her pale skin and gorgeous big eyes (i dont like her anymore... i mean i like her but her orange/brown short hair makes me not like her i liked her black curly hair from before...
> 
> ...


WHAT INOVATION, UNDERAGED ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had to edit the page a few times, lol. 

Especially Yoona's part, some fanboys just go a bit too wild. >_>

Luckily (or not) I've only had to edit SNSD's page


----------



## Adachi (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## MOTO (Nov 30, 2009)

When After School first debuted, I didn't really care for them but with their recent comeback, I have become a fan. I've been listening to 'Because of you' and 'When I fall' nonstop these past few days. I love both songs especially 'When I fall'; it's such a beautiful song. 

Now I need to familiarize myself with each member.


----------



## NudeShroom (Nov 30, 2009)

that's a pretty poor rumor.  anyone who is a fan of SNSD knows she wouldn't do that

...btw i like how you spelled rumors the obvious canadian way

and other countries, i just like referring to canada


----------



## Adachi (Dec 1, 2009)

well SHIT Cara, if I was that much of a bother, then I don't even know why we were friends

*WHAT A JOKE*


----------



## Buster (Dec 1, 2009)

LIES, Taeyeon is the only one who's suited to be the leader of SNSD.

Who's going to be the leader if she actually steps down. Hyoyeon ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2009)

Adachi said:


> well SHIT Cara, if I was that much of a bother, then I don't even know why we were friends
> 
> *WHAT A JOKE*







Buster said:


> LIES, Taeyeon is the only one who's suited to be the leader of SNSD.
> 
> Who's going to be the leader if she actually steps down. Hyoyeon ?



Haha, it can only be Taeyeon.  Nobody else has the charisma she has.  I'm guessing you're thinking the psychologist thing where he says Hyo would be an interesting leader, and she probably would.  But Hyo is hot tempered, and Taeyeon is more reserved and has almost a mysterious charm as leader. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd laugh if they're like we've got a new leader and Jaebum pops out of a cake and they scream "Leadja". He does like pink underwear so he'll fit right in

He spelt rumour right


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2009)

hehe I know

it just amuses me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2009)

The album features Supreme Team, Tablo & Mithra Jin aswell, so I hope it'll be good.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmm, Brian's new album, will check out later.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The album features Supreme Team, Tablo & Mithra Jin aswell, so I hope it'll be good.


How do I download?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 1, 2009)

Wait, who are these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 1, 2009)

I only care about Minho.  Because he's so cute when he tries to sing Taemin's parts. 

Didn't both SNSD and 2ne1 sell about 90k each album?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 2, 2009)

Both the "Gee" and "Genie" mini albums have sold 100,000+ copies a long time ago, I believe the same for their previous albums.

Not sure how much 2NE1 sold, but they sold more then that recorded number also.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdisa3yJpfs[/YOUTUBE]

Very Random

and on a diffrent note, look like CodeMonmon is still recieving more shit from mnet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, but I do have a question for those who know Koreans well.  Why Sohee?  She's pretty, but I'm thinking the reason I don't understand is another one of those things where the people over there really like her XD


----------



## Buster (Dec 2, 2009)

No Taeyeon? Then Goo Hara doohh!

Has anyone watched the Kara Bakery show?pek


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

Im surprised SoHee is so high aswell.



> Kim Hyun Joong



Im just gonna say it, I really don't like him. I don't why girls cream their pants over him either, he's just so dull aswell and is an absolute awful actor, my ass has more expressions. rant over/


----------



## Sasori (Dec 2, 2009)

TOP      pl0x


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2009)

I watched Kara's Bakery, lol if the bakery fails they're gonna be in debt, they should get SS501 to work for them and that'll raise enough sales.



> TOP pl0x



In b4 fangirls


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think Top is the most attractive in big bang either. I thought it's be taeyang or seungri. 

This is more like a popularity poll.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, in that case, it'd be g-dragon on the list

imo Top is the hottest out of them.  especially those glasses he had in the lollipop mv

Nickhun was expected number one or two, but I thought he'd be challenging Yoona.  not her like, 5 places down the list. 

lol, i've been going back to that link and voting someone different each time.

oh, and


----------



## Adachi (Dec 2, 2009)

@Poll: Korean standards for beauty is something I will never understand, period.

@Sunny: As I've stated before, she has probably one of the best bodies in the group, but shame that her face is mere chuunin level (slightly above)


----------



## Adachi (Dec 2, 2009)

My fucking god they deleted vul again. FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Fortunately, she made 4 more accounts now. You made, Youtube?


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 3, 2009)

BRB GOING TO CANADA


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2009)

Adachi said:


>


omg o_O

My hero pek


----------



## Hope (Dec 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Im just gonna say it, I really don't like him. I don't why girls cream their pants over him either, he's just so dull aswell and is an absolute awful actor, my ass has more expressions. rant over/



I have to agree. There's no.. life in his personality if you get me. He just seems boring, and BOF made me lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't embarrass Korea T_T


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Im surprised SoHee is so high aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just gonna say it, I really don't like him. I don't why girls cream their pants over him either, he's just so dull aswell and is an absolute awful actor, my ass has more expressions. rant over/



He was HILARIOUS on we got married. I think that is why.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 3, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Don't embarrass Korea T_T



? O:

Could you explain why Koreans love Sohee for us?  We're confused.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 3, 2009)

They are going to embarrass Korea.

The irony is that what they think is showing off to America, will be what will make them laugh at them.

lol, different cultures.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 3, 2009)

A bunch of old men love SoHee and a lot of preteens.
So disgusting.
I think if anyone should go to America, it should be only bboys. That's it. Korea produces monster breakers.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, I'm quite saddened by this. And skipping school isn't exactly nothing.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 3, 2009)

Who gives a shit. College students do it all the time. I do it too.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh lord the amount of classes I've skipped is crazy, but yeah anal netizens will whine even if its all bloody scripted.

SNSD on Music core, finally something to look forward to.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)

They probably skipped class just to complain about Nicole.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Son of a bitch, time2sub and time2sub2 got deleted. I hate SBS and Mnet.

They had back up channels and will re-up Idol Army and Wild Bunny, crisis averted


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2009)

here

Victoria had a small wardrobe malfunction. 

2:20

I was wondering why the girls got so flipped out all of a sudden.  I can assure you many of them are straight yet would scream if one of these chicks pants came off.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)

Fapping at the speed of light.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2009)

It was pretty hot.  But it's mostly because I can't imagine Victoria as the type of girl who would take her clothes off easily.

It was sort of like eye-raping her.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)

I was wondering..

If you fap at the speed of light, does your cum go back in time ?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2009)

It would splat on pre-timeskip Seohyun's face. 

Also, I saw your rep.  The armpit is like the #2 favorite part of the pic. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2009)

What's the #1 :ho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2009)

Her hair is spread out as if she's just been knocked backwards onto a bed with her arms out and ready.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

> If you fap at the speed of light, does your cum go back in time



Fap at the speed of light and you will come in the future, imagine sitting with your parents for dinner in two years and you ejaculate after screaming "god yes", won't they be proud

Some Taeyeon love:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 4, 2009)

my mouth opened to aww but it's so cute no sound came out


----------



## Adachi (Dec 4, 2009)

Ahh, Becka, right?

HAY GAIES, IT'S YURI'S BIRTHDAY TODAY!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 4, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Ahh, Becka, right?
> 
> HAY GAIES, IT'S YURI'S BIRTHDAY TODAY!



Nope, Gahee

Becka the blonde


----------



## Adachi (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, sorry. 

But I can definitely identify Uee-the-one-face girl.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 4, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Nope, Gahee
> 
> *Becka the blonde*


Nana and Jungah, as well. I am now able to recognize all the members 

And Gahee is so hot <3


----------



## MOTO (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy B-day to SNSD's sexiest member pek


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Yuri day


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 4, 2009)

whoa awesome!
who is she? is she from that gossip girl video? lulz what is gossip girl?


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2009)

Yuri is growing on me, but only because of Taewoo's love for her


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 5, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> whoa awesome!
> who is she? is she from that gossip girl video? lulz what is gossip girl?



Nope, She from after school & gossip girl is a song from a new female group (rainbow)

yuri bday!! how old is she now?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 5, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Nope, She from after school & gossip girl is a song from a new female group (rainbow)
> 
> yuri bday!! how old is she now?


21 already, goddamn four year difference.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaVaGnlBxAo[/YOUTUBE]
First time I saw the music video.
I thought U-go girl was hot but dang, the pink hair hyori at the end sold me.
Stickkky keyboard.


----------



## Buster (Dec 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Actually, I'm quite saddened by this. And skipping school isn't exactly nothing.


Pff dickheads.


Ennoea said:


> Some Taeyeon love:


pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> 21 already, goddamn four year difference.




Hehe, only three years from me :ho

That was cute, thouh it seems they're still recovering but krystals "listen giiiirl" and lunas "yeaaah" made me laugh like a tard.  Damn people who think this was serious


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2009)

Buster said:


> Pff dickheads.
> 
> pek



Gu hara really improved her singing.
When I first saw the performance of Rock U I was in love. The music was so pretty, all the girls from the comeback were cute as they jumped up and down to Nicole's cheer, and then Gu hara sings around a minute in and I literally spit a bit of water I was drinking out to the screen. She was god awful.
Now she sounds good. (:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

These guys put so much acrobatic talent into these endings and all these girls want to see is more goddamn nickhun & abs.  

I mean, abs are hot, and Nickhun's was cute, but all he did was take Taec's heart. 

Junho should be a lot farther along than that, and Wooyoung.

Junsu & Chansung also had badass endings, even though they've only done it once and twice respectively

edit: they could also mention Taec did a stunt once too.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

that new 2pm song either sucks or their live perf sucks. it wasn't all that catchy.. lol and all the screaming from the girls distracted me from the song


----------



## Adachi (Dec 5, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Hehe, only three years from me :ho
> 
> That was cute, thouh it seems they're still recovering but krystals "listen giiiirl" and lunas "yeaaah" made me laugh like a tard.  Damn people who think this was serious


What are you smoking, Cara, you are one year younger than me.


----------



## Hope (Dec 5, 2009)

Wonder who it was?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 5, 2009)

some netizens are saying it's the singer from MC to the Max? Never heard of them. Nothings confirmed though. 

This is so scandalous though, totally blows all other scandals from this month out of the water.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

MC the Max is an indie rock band and the member they're saying it is Lee Soo, I doubt it tbh.

I would say since it was a house call thing the member is probably older, maybe from an older idol group. I hope its not Suju or anyone tho, because that would be fucking bad. Seriously tho, prostitution and underage girl aswell? The police shouldn't release the name, becuase that guy would get lynched.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

it's a little nuts! but maybe if she was close to the age of 18, she could have been mistaken for an adult.
r. kelly of korea?
sechs kies? h.o.t? goofy?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 5, 2009)

Yup, it's been confirmed it's the dude from MC the Max (by netizens)

Link removed


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

Good on Omona for great reporting:


> turns out that the guy is 이수 (lee soo) from MC the Max. The idol's last name was Jun/Jeon and they are the leader of their group, so netizens have confirmed it was him.



Good on them for blaming it on him before any actual proof, other than the word of a fucking Netizen


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

good old netizens. soon, our 4chan will become as strong as the netizens.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

Netizens should work for the CIA, they mught just find Osama Bin Laden dancing at a Suju concert in Afghanistan


----------



## Adachi (Dec 5, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> good old netizens. soon, our 4chan will become as strong as the netizens.





Ennoea said:


> Netizens should work for the CIA, they mught just find Osama Bin Laden dancing at a Suju concert in Afghanistan


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

Any more Idol calendars?


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

we should also let the netizens determine whether he is innocent or not.  they can already make people kill themselves


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 5, 2009)

is livejournal loading for anyone else? im trying to get on omona but the site's not letting me.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> is livejournal loading for anyone else? im trying to get on omona but the site's not letting me.



unfortunately, it is working for me. sorry friendo, hope it works for you soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

Adachi said:


> What are you smoking, Cara, you are one year younger than me.



Dude, you fail at math then.  Yuri isn't even three years older than me.  

2.75 years older than me... making her 2.5 years older than you. >_>


----------



## Mitzko101 (Dec 5, 2009)

um is this thread for girls............


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

This thread is like 50/50 male-female in terms of who posts, even though it's usually guys.

No one cares if you spaz about either sex though, people are either gonna agree or not.

So if you like any form of Korean music, just post. D:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 5, 2009)

No, it's for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, yeah.  because for some odd reason, every time Saso posts, we must all respond for whatever he wishes or wants to know. 

Like if he wants to see Victoria surrounded by black people (I wish i were in the blender, i wanted to say the N word ) 

HE GETS IT

*Spoiler*: _stolen from affxiton_ 








edit:  Seohyun looks adorable here


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 5, 2009)

Elite said:


> Happy B-day to SNSD's sexiest member pek



VIDEO PLZ.



Hope said:


> Wonder who it was?



Who cares, what about those poor girls? :/



Ennoea said:


> Good on Omona for great reporting:
> 
> 
> Good on them for blaming it on him before any actual proof, other than the word of a fucking Netizen



lol hey don't blame us~
Everyone is still speculating.



NudeShroom said:


> Well, yeah.  because for some odd reason, every time Saso posts, we must all respond for whatever he wishes or wants to know.
> 
> Like if he wants to see Victoria surrounded by black people (I wish i were in the blender, i wanted to say the N word )
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFYAJzVSL5M[/YOUTUBE]

mah youtube gotchu sprung

i actually downloaded that video the moment i saw it.  I think i was knocked unconscious for 5 days after seeing yuri & tiffany

a few idols went to Africa to help build trenches for them
i know doojoon from B2ST did

it's for a new show that involves idols and charity, now that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

i think we used to have a show where celebrities would do charity work and get it filmed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyiFTtdWFR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 5, 2009)

is this dok2 legit? or some straight-up fob?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2009)

He abit of a fob, but he's good. Just needs to stop saying "yeeeah".


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Dude, you fail at math then.  Yuri isn't even three years older than me.
> 
> 2.75 years older than me... making her 2.5 years older than you. >_>


FUCK YOU FOR BEING RIGHT

But hey I was wrong because I was using her Korean age instead of real age.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

lol Dok. 

Man, the only reason he's so popular is cos he's so "American".

The guys at hiphopplaya just want to counter culture with the Korean culture so the more American you are the more "cool" you are.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GegabF1HiU[/YOUTUBE]

MYSTAIRY MYSTAIRY


----------



## Buster (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Any more Idol calendars?


December 2009 pek

But I can't see July


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyiFTtdWFR0[/YOUTUBE]



I like it, his voice sounds rough which suits his style. I'd want to hear more from him before I decide whether he's trying too hard or not.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Hope (Dec 6, 2009)

JYP on Family Outing?

lol forever. I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

JYP is so fucking ugly.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

> I'd want to hear more from him before I decide whether he's trying too hard or not.



He's trying too hard to be cool, when he's just not.



> The guys at hiphopplaya just want to counter culture with the Korean culture so the more American you are the more "cool" you are.



I have got this vibe way too often, US artists aren't all that "cool" to begin with but apparently you can't make it in US unless you're "gangsta". Most were embarrassed that WG were trying to break US aswell.

WG song is decent, and JYP looks like a freak


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

pek my wonder girls!
i'll be happy either way if they release it in korea or us


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> He's trying too hard to be cool, when he's just not.


No, he doesn't try "too hard" at all. He just _is_.

That is his style. The "American" delinquent black rapper style.

The influence is clear.



> I have got this vibe way too often, US artists aren't all that "cool" to begin with but apparently you can't make it in US unless you're "gangsta".


That's because all they are exposed to are the "gangsta" music from America.

If they educated themselves more with the more "intelligent" (I hate this word but I'll use it seeing I'm trying to reference the Intelligent Hiphop thread of the MD) artists, they would see the light.

I mean look at Tablo. He listens to the same stuff that you can find in the Intelligent Hiphop thread, and his whole style would fit right at home in that thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

words associated with Tablo

Stanford
Literature
Degree
Awesome


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

words associated with Dok

America
Gangsta
Delinquent
Fail


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

tablo:
also add this, married.  my sister got pissed


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is she pissed? 

I'm still here.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

oooh yeah...................... 
i'll let her know. 
Dok should renamed himself as dduk. korean rice cakes  i'm so funny


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

GONZO

I lol'd


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

ITT: We bash Dok


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

well tbh Tablo can sort of be classified as a delinquent.  but he's the type who does it for the fact that he's awesome.



> However, he ceased to play violin as he was dismissed from the orchestra after suddenly playing the soundtrack of Jurassic Park while the orchestra was playing Brandenburg Concerto No.3 in a concert.



He's really growing on me xD

Honestly, I could care less about Dok at the moment.  The only American rap I'm listening to right now is Wale, and his shit sounds 10x better.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

Dokee, more like Lamee, Im so fail

Anyone got subs to Invincible youth with Minho?



> Honestly, I could care less about Dok at the moment. The only American rap I'm listening to right now is Wale, and his shit sounds 10x better.



I've heard Chillin the other day, strange song.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

Wale is big, but I personally don't like him.

I was really into him when I heard his first mixtape, then the hype faded and his style/voice just annoys me now.

Off topic, but I'm relistening Kid Cudi's mixtapes. This is how you know who is good and who isn't --When listening to their stuff, it's as good now as it was listening to it time ago.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

> Wale is big, but I personally don't like him.



I don't like his style or songs personally.



> Off topic, but I'm relistening Kid Cudi's mixtapes.



Man on the Moon on his mixtape was great, I need to go back and listen to it.

nvm I found Invincible Youth, time to ship Minho and Hara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

Wait, what are we talking about?

I just watched the Yuri gif cycle about 15 times


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

​


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

How bout now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm dead lol


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

Susano-o's Refrigerator


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

post whoring

even though i'm only at 2,300ish


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought I was postwhoring in this thread, but checking the posts, I have less than 700 posts in here.

Pathetic.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

Apparently "Because of you" by After School is the new "Gee", yeah I don't think so.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Why is she pissed?
> 
> I'm still here.




Damn, that Gahee chick's banging.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

Gahee is gonna be the new Narsha.

Older yet one sexy friend. :ho


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

Cara, Narsh'a older than Gahee, remember that Narsha's real age is 29, and her birthday's the end of this month.

Do not always trust wiki.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

I know, I was referring to the perception lol

the fact that Gahee is 25(?) and Narsha is like 27

Older than most the idols but probably some of the hottest


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaGJ67xdcvs[/YOUTUBE]

Im so slow, I just realized that girl in the couple picture with Micky is her, the one where he's hugging her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

actually, seems I was way off.  she's like 28


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea, post said picture please.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently "Because of you" by After School is the new "Gee", yeah I don't think so.


It wont come close to Gee's success or popularity but it's still a way better song than Gee IMO. I loved listening to Gee as much as the next SNSD fan but it really wasn't that great of a song. It was just catchy.

Gahee, so hawt...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm.  This is my first time listening to Because of You.  It's pretty good.

But gawsh Uee is like a cross between Seohyun and Sohee.

Seohyun's overall look mixed with Sohee's poker face.  And something else in the face.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

gosh darn it, it's my first time too and it's already stuck in my head  it's like 2ne1 all over for me again. i dunno if that's a pos or neg rep


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> gosh darn it, it's my first time too and it's already stuck in my head  it's like 2ne1 all over for me again. i dunno if that's a pos or neg rep





> 2ne1



That's a neg from me.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 6, 2009)

Elite said:


> It wont come close to Gee's success or popularity but it's still a way better song than Gee IMO. I loved listening to Gee as much as the next SNSD fan but it really wasn't that great of a song. It was just catchy.
> 
> Gahee, so hawt...



x2 on everything you said.

Because of you has more meaning and passion imo while gee is just a great catchcy (annoying at some point) song with cutezy chero.

also Gahee has a sexy neck tattoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

You still don't like 2ne1?!

I mean, I understand not liking Minzy or maybe Bom because I'm afraid she's a ton of plastic.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

you don't like the musical stylings of lollipop and fire?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 6, 2009)

The dance for Because of You is pretty awesome too.  It gives a pretty good story with it's movement, making me guess the song is about a woman who gets in an argument with an overbearing boyfriend/husband. D:

They're constantly palming around as if they're trapped, and grabbing their chest and acting as if they're throwing their words or their heart away.

edit:  I Don't Care was the only song I really liked.  Fire & Lollipop were okay but annoying.

...and I don't get Koreas love for "Please Don't Go".  That siren in the background is HORRIBLE


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

dude i saw a live perf of that song, and they're really rough around the edges. they have to get more practice

they're kinda round-faced aye?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

Because of You live performances are seriously dull.

Adachi still hating on 2ne1 then?

2ne1 are good, they're just rookies and already have a bunch good songs under their belt. And their solo activities have been handled pretty well, they've done well. Tho yeah Fire has gotten old now, but I'll admit to chestbumping everytime I listen to that song
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tgyrbTzJdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

lulz we need to adapt our shows to korean shows. i'd love to see people relaxed and goofy.

oh gawd, fire is now stuck in my head again


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

> and I don't get Koreas love for "Please Don't Go". That siren in the background is HORRIBLE



Tell me about it, the songs fine but that damn siren is so bloody annoying, its just inappropriate especially in the chorus.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

oh, i'd like to forget that song very much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2009)

> I mean, I understand not liking Minzy or maybe Bom because I'm afraid she's a ton of plastic.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 6, 2009)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

THIS FIST OF MINE IS BURNING RED

ITS LOUD ROAR TELLS ME TO PUNCH YOU ALL


----------



## MOTO (Dec 7, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> x2 on everything you said.
> 
> Because of you has more meaning and passion imo while gee is just a great catchcy (annoying at some point) song with cutezy chero.
> 
> also Gahee has a sexy neck tattoo


Well said.

You know what bothers me about the 'Because of you' performances is Uee's expression lol. She always looks so terrified. I know the song is suppose to be sad but she looks more scared than sad haha


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

you know, i don't know the name-to-face, but i think i know who you're talking about from the perf i saw. lulz.

i have this song on loop atm.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 7, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> dude i saw a live perf of that song, and they're really rough around the edges. they have to get more practice
> 
> they're kinda round-faced aye?



Some idiot who commented on youtube, pointed something out about a certain member feature, so now everytime i see this certain member the feature which was pointed out really stands out alot .

i keep my mouth seal for the sake of everyone behalf


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

lol the fact that you mentioned this thing no longer gives you permission to keep it to yourself.
you brought it into the light, so show and tell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm guessing it's Gahee's hands D:

But I can still love her because she gives feeling during their performances.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Some idiot who commented on youtube, pointed something out about a certain member feature, so now everytime i see this certain member the feature which was pointed out really stands out alot .
> 
> i keep my mouth seal for the sake of everyone behalf


The goatee?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2009)

Uee's heads shaped like an ostriches egg? Tell us!!


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

the girl on the left looks like jim carrey?  what is it?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUR11oLKIK0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Don't smoke people


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

koreans are notorious for being smokers though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

CodeMonmon.

R.I.P.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 7, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I'm guessing it's Gahee's hands D:
> 
> But I can still love her because she gives feeling during their performances.


I agree. She puts so much passion and intensity into the performances. She's an excellent performer. And she also has a very hot body XD




NudeShroom said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> CodeMonmon.
> 
> R.I.P.


aw damn  But Season3 is still alive, I believe?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

Though honestly it's probably a pretty smart decision.

1. They're young. (You'd want to try and get a younger group in foreign markets, imo.)
2. Language Barrier
3. Diverse (Korean-American, Chinese, Chinese American, and Korean, wide age range without getting too crazy)
4. Even though they haven't trained an extreme amount, they have probably the most potential talent of ALL groups.  Luna and Krystal's voices aren't exactly what would be considered generic pop voices.  Victoria we already know can dance, and from the looks of Sulli, she has some basic acrobatic training too.

As much as I like her, Amber is a coin toss. 

She's an obvious marketing ploy, but it can be considered rather progressive considering you don't normally see lesbians portrayed in pop Asian media.  ...even though I doubt her fangirls really want to call her a lesbian.  Her fans creep the shit out of me.

Back to Yuri & Gahee gif staring.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

Elite said:


> I agree. She puts so much passion and intensity into the performances. She's an excellent performer. And she also has a very hot body XD
> 
> 
> 
> aw damn  But Season3 is still alive, I believe?



He's gonna delete it after he uploads his final video. ><


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2009)

KBS america is a silly little bitch, its getting really pathetic now. They're removing everything, we need a new place, Youtube is going down. I still don't get why they're so obsessed with this, its hurting K pop more than anything.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2009)

I                 came.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> CodeMonmon.
> 
> R.I.P.



aw just when i found season 5 




NudeShroom said:


> Though honestly it's probably a pretty smart decision.
> 
> 1. They're young. (You'd want to try and get a younger group in foreign markets, imo.)
> 2. Language Barrier
> ...



epik high can do no wrong. ...unless they hire minors for prostitution.
which they dont.




Ennoea said:


> KBS america is a silly little bitch, its getting really pathetic now. They're removing everything, we need a new place, Youtube is going down. I still don't get why they're so obsessed with this, its hurting K pop more than anything.



yeah i want to watch my mv and perf in peace without fear of losing them.
and that planet shivers looks really coolio.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> epik high can do no wrong. ...unless they hire minors for prostitution.
> which they dont.


They don't??

Man, I just lost all respect for Epik High


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yah they do.

Mithra Jin just did the Pedobear costume in Wannabe wrong.  He made it too cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2009)

> epik high can do no wrong. ...unless they hire minors for prostitution.
> which they dont.



Tablo the Pimp, I approve


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

i just realized something

on mbc star dance battle (teh second this year)

that sweater saso was obsessed with was being worn by all the back up dancers.

/late


----------



## Sasori (Dec 7, 2009)

Links?

And the hoodie they sold was different to the one Tukutz was actually wearing in the MV 

I compared and it's different. I've yet to wear mine lol. 

I'm just gonna keep it in the box


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bear


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

aw old school  i was still watching ktv back then


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 7, 2009)

lol that's awesome

and omg, I can't help but lol every time I see Uee now.  it's unfortunate if her blank face thing is medical or plastic surgery gone wrong, but it's just so lol at many points.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 7, 2009)

you know we were never told about the one flaw in one of the after school girls. i bring this up so no one will forget.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]xBhS_Qt9mQ4[/YOUTUBE]

Cute MV and the song is pretty good.

LOL at all the pairings. It was cute though.

Taeyeon was so adorable in this pek


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 7, 2009)

Opps sorry for late reply, not a big deal but


*Spoiler*: __ 



Raina resembles michael jackson


----------



## Adachi (Dec 8, 2009)

Elite said:


> [YOUTUBE]xBhS_Qt9mQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cute MV and the song is pretty good.
> 
> ...


How the girls manage to find time to practice and prepare for their upcoming concert is just out of my mind.

-edit- GASP NO YURI?!?!?!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh zing, this is hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2009)

Miryo from BEG would make a badass pirate.

random thought/

Oh can anyone tell me stuff about Brave Brothers? I really liked Finally but don't know anything about them/him at all? I've heard they/he wrote Gee and Last Farewell.

Oh and Mysterri Mysterri!!!

The Seoul Song was really cute, especially Kyuhyun and Seohyun. 
No Yoona


----------



## Vix (Dec 8, 2009)

Elite said:


>


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 8, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Opps sorry for late reply, not a big deal but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



which one is that?  the one on the far left?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 8, 2009)

T.O.P         ♥


----------



## Vix (Dec 8, 2009)

pek I loveee~~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2009)

Seoul song was SOOOO adorable

especially Seohyun's costume and Taeyeon's training wheels xD

Ugh the maknae shipper people are gonna go crazy though on their sites 

Oh, and Shindong is so classic and Leeteuk is so awesome. <3


----------



## Sasori (Dec 8, 2009)

lol Nudes ur avy


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2009)

ohhh theres plenty more where that came from


----------



## Adachi (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel offended seeing that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2009)

Watch it longer, then you'll feel


----------



## Vix (Dec 8, 2009)

I loved her reaction throught that whole Tae Yang dance.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R_wrbxIy6Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

New Suju remixe, better than orginal imo


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 8, 2009)

That was a sexy remix.

So for SEOUL we have 5 SNSD (Yuri, Hyoyeon, Tiffany, Yoona absent) and 9 SUJU (Kibum(obvious), Kangin(Suspended), Han Geng, Heechul absent).

...I kinda wanted all of them.  And I'm mad how we only get 1 second clips of Hyukjae and Yesung in SEOUL out of nowhere.  I mean, even if they weren't that involved, it would have been nice to not have to spot them out in split seconds. xD


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol, some of my friends actually went to see Minho and those other people that came.


----------



## Buster (Dec 9, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R_wrbxIy6Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New Suju remixe, better than orginal imo


I like the It's you remix too =o


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yEBqCT0X2U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




Omfg, NudeShroom.. your avy.. you want to kill the whole forums with TY's hotness ?_?


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 9, 2009)

> *Sundown Festival: Seoul'd Out! 2009*
> 
> Date : 12th December 2009
> Venue : Fort Canning Green - Fort Canning Park, Singapore
> ...


Lol, I don't know half of the acts on that list..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

> Lol, some of my friends actually went to see Minho and those other people that came.



Lucky, noone comes to the UK, because all the greatness already lives here:ho

The new ep of Sang Sang plus, Yoona dance, sub soon

Oh Lee Byung Hun is being sued by some broad who claims he "lured" her in to bed with promises of candy Marriage, and apparently under Korean law you can do this....wtf.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 9, 2009)

whoa the two remixes were better than the originals.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9qJghd_5QM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I know people like this


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, I will murder everyone with Taeyeon's hotness 

and omg, wonder girls dress up game.

/plays


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2009)

lol I can't even begin to express her facial expression with some sort of smiley or ascii


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2009)

That's taeyeon for you


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

The flatfish Yoona impression, thats when I realised Sooyoung had competition in terms of awesomeness

Brain- My Girl (feat Supreme Team)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YISqzVbOW2c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Where you at Brian?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 9, 2009)

oh shit, now i have to find the yoona as a flounder gif


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)

That's the awesomest troll face I've seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2009)

Good lord


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD PEOPLE MAKE GIFS OUT OF THAT



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (3 members and *4 guests*)
> Adachi, NudeShroom+, Ennoea+



Wow, that's unusual


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 9, 2009)

Yoona, a member of the girl group Girls' Generation, Tuesday said her ideal type of man was Takuya Kimura, a Japanese entertainer.

During a KBS talk show, Yoona said she was very grateful when many South Korean entertainers picked her as their dreamboat. "I was especially glad when singer Lee Seung-gi pinpointed me. But my ideal type is Japan's Takuya Kimura."

Kimura, a Japanese actor, is a member of Japan's idol group SMAP. He is one of the most well-known entertainers in Asia as well as in Japan.

Yoona, 19, aroused laughter, saying, "I don't have Kimura's telephone number. Is there anyone who can introduce him to me?"

*She drew attention by admitting during the show that she was the most beautiful girl group member in South Korea*.

Is she jokin or serious ??


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 9, 2009)

At YG, you wont be able to get away with that


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Yoona, a member of the girl group Girls' Generation, Tuesday said her ideal type of man was Takuya Kimura, a Japanese entertainer.
> 
> During a KBS talk show, Yoona said she was very grateful when many South Korean entertainers picked her as their dreamboat. "I was especially glad when singer Lee Seung-gi pinpointed me. But my ideal type is Japan's Takuya Kimura."
> 
> ...


Scroll down a bit, read the comments, and you'll know she's joking.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 9, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> At YG, you wont be able to get away with that


Yeah, even though YG Family seems to have the closest connections out of the three companies, they give off the vibe like they are some sort of high-classed genetic robots or some shit (sorry, I watched Transformers 2 again last night) - robot as in the sense that they are always training, and that they don't know how to communicate with other artists, celebrities, and comedians.

The demand for quality over looks is a good strategy, but sometimes I think YG looks more like a prison then an entertainment company.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## kimidoll (Dec 10, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Yoona, a member of the girl group Girls' Generation, Tuesday said her ideal type of man was Takuya Kimura, a Japanese entertainer.
> 
> During a KBS talk show, Yoona said she was very grateful when many South Korean entertainers picked her as their dreamboat. "I was especially glad when singer Lee Seung-gi pinpointed me. But my ideal type is Japan's Takuya Kimura."
> 
> ...



lol she's just joking.
She's in a group with Tiffany how could she think he's the most beautiful. /biased.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 10, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> lol she's just joking.
> She's in a group with *yuri* how could she think he's the most beautiful. /biased.



Fixed......


----------



## Lilith (Dec 10, 2009)

hmmm avy looks familiar  lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

F(x) won best rookie? Thats a surprise.

Am I the only one who's abit worried when Idol's act naive? I was watching SGB and in one of the sections 2PM and Shinee had a battle where they had to point out why they were better. Shinee start by saying they have three consoles in their dorm, everyone goes "waaaoow" like they always do, and then Taecyeon replies "We have chicken breasts in our freezer", cut to Seohyun who has wide eyed look on her face saying "wooow", like wtf is that something to go wow over? I really dislike it when Suju have to do this shit too, they're all older than 20, noone goes "wow" at shit like this, please PD's stop making Idols look like special needs kids. 

silly rant over/

And yeah while YG family does seem close, but it doesn't look like they have much contact with other Idols. Even SM isn't that anal.

As for Yoona, I suspect her ideal guy is one of the Big Bang guys. As for her comment, don't tell me's doing the Gyuri concept now?


----------



## Buster (Dec 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Good lord


THE FUCK?



kimidoll said:


> lol she's just joking.
> She's in a group with Taeyeon how could she think he's the most beautiful. /biased.


Fixed.


----------



## MOTO (Dec 10, 2009)

*SNSD won the Digital Daesang at the GDA! I'm so damn happy for them.*

[YOUTUBE]BEWSXhWNxSc[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]TxaO29mc7DI[/YOUTUBE]

Their performance was hawt. Loved their outfits and the Gee remix pek


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The flatfish Yoona impression, thats when I realised Sooyoung had competition in terms of awesomeness
> 
> Brain- My Girl (feat Supreme Team)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YISqzVbOW2c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]Where you at Brian?


Nice tune. The girl in it is really hot.

But too much gay hair and gay choreography.

The only choreography part I liked was around 1:07-8 with the feet shuffle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2009)

Gyuri concept only works for Gyuri.  She has the face for it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2009)

GDA performances were good with the bad.

By far the best performance was Super Junior, followed closely by 2pm.  Super Junior's transition was FLAWLESS, and 2pm are masters of the stage imo.

Worst was... SNSD.  Who the hell wanted to hear Chocolate Love?! If they were to perform it, they should have done the goddamn fan dance.  Not hold the fans as if they were GOING to.  Gee remixes shouldn't be done either.  I've only heard one good one, and it is DEFINITELY not what they performed.  Almost every other group got the crowd going, not them. 

Shinee I really have no opinion on, wasn't bad, but wasn't that special.  

Overall liked the tribute, but I wish the camera's focused more on them overall and dancing. >_>


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2009)

Elite said:


> *SNSD won the Digital Daesang at the GDA! I'm so damn happy for them.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BEWSXhWNxSc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


*FINAL-FUCKING-LY

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS DAY SINCE THAT MOTHERFUCKING MAMA OCCURRED

TIME TO PISS YG FANS OFF*


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvWj9L0k1bI[/YOUTUBE]

It's a Yoona fancam, but it's so cute. T______T

And I mean cute as in a Seohyun sandwich with Yoona & Fany as bread.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

Minus the numpty at the end great pic. Look at him trying to act all cool when Tablo is next to him


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2009)

I was thinking the EXACT same thing. 

Dok only really succeeds in looking like a douche there.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Minus the numpty at the end great pic. Look at him trying to act all cool when Tablo is next to him


 OMG THE CONTRAST 

I just don't get it tbh. IS DOK BLIND?

WHEN HE SEES THAT PICTURE. CAN HE NOT SEE TABLO. AND REALISE HOW TABLO IS 100000000000000x MORE LOVED AND 1000000000000000x MORE RESPECTED, EVEN THO HIS STYLE ISN'T "AMERICAN GANGSTER", YET HE STILL IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST HIPHOP ARTISTS ON THE FUCKING CONTINENT 

DOK IS A MERE SPECK OF DUST IN THE WORLDWIDE MUSIC SCENE BUT TABLO IS FUCKING KNOWN AND LOVED AROUND THE WORLD. "IM WORLDWIDE INTERNATIONAL SON"



NudeShroom said:


> I was thinking the EXACT same thing.
> 
> Dok only really succeeds in looking like a douche there.


When does he ever _not_ succeed at looking like a douche ?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2009)

Mithra looks baddass there too tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

Epik High won, I wonder what Douchey thinks when they sing Wannabe?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 10, 2009)

SUJU's new MV up for Sorry Sorry remix

_I'm So Tired_


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Epik High won, I wonder what Douchey thinks when they sing Wannabe?


He'll miss the references and jokes, and sing/rap along when the irony is that the song highlights the fakery of people like him 

And all the while he'll be like "TABLO SENSEI AM I DOING IT RITE?"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

No Kibum and Kangin then.

The MV's like a highclass Male escort advert.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh, so _that's_ Dok


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LVy9RVV2hM[/YOUTUBE]

This will fill in the blanks Adachi of why we love him so much
I lol everythime he says "yezzir" at the end of his sentence, such dumbass behaviour.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2009)

whose douchey? Gd?


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 10, 2009)

the suju vid killed the song for me. now i see them in black and white when i hear that song. juuust great. 

and lulz dduk is caking it as usual. i hope to goodness that's not how koreans really see american hiphop


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2009)

Despite all the happiness and fulfillment from this year's GDA, I have to admit it was overwhelmingly boring. :[

Last year's DBSK performance was able to get the entire hall moving.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually, I scratch what I said.

Epik High's perf was fucking insane.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Prendergast (Dec 11, 2009)

i don't want to sound like my grandparents, but these kids can't sing.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2009)

But they can dance, that's what I like.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 11, 2009)

Can someone make me a Yoona gif of the chicken cg?
Rep+.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol I forgot to mention epik high in my rage, yeah they were great with myk, but doks doucheyness made me forget.

Why when I watch the after school mv again it seems like everyone has a gay love for uee? XD


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOF0S9sS0x8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
tae yeon is love


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2009)

If she really cared that much for others she would sit on me :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 11, 2009)

_I'm So Tired_

Good thing After School added those new chicks.  After really going through who was who, I discovered that the singing was pretty weak(though Gahee and Beka are fine as rappers), I didn't realize the girl carrying now them was Raina the new chick. >_>

Luckily I love this song anyway. D:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2009)

The video is deleted?

Anyone got links to another?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdeG0mg9WZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2009)

Cara, please make me the best ava you've ever made with this pic as stock, and if you don't, I'll GODDO FINGA you, thank you.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 11, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> _I'm So Tired_
> 
> Good thing After School added those new chicks.  After really going through who was who, I discovered that the singing was pretty weak(though Gahee and Beka are fine as rappers), I didn't realize the girl carrying now them was Raina the new chick. >_>
> 
> Luckily I love this song anyway. D:



lolz after school really needs help with their live performances! aw i like the song so if they can improve it'd be great.
and anyone wonder about their music video for this song? it's kinda ghey.
oh and all the screaming at the end! apparently the girls were screaming for 2pm and could care less for the girls.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdeG0mg9WZg[/YOUTUBE]



wow the stars were so into the perf. i guess it's one of those "you had to be there" moments. i think their older songs were better :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kkYJNnb6zY[/YOUTUBE]

Greatest song ever, reps to anyone who guesses what the songs about?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 11, 2009)

Sex, same as many other songs?

Oh god, the singing is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2009)

I heard this song in the library today, and when she said "Yum Yum" I started laughing like crazy, they looked at me like I was mad


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2009)

Okay, who's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with the name "IEatTrolls" on AKP?

IS THAT YOU, CARA?

-edit- Wait a minute, Kara favouritism, 2PM gayness...

ENNOEA FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

I swear its not me

Lol I never post on Allkpop, but how the fuck did that person know you post here? You've got a stalker?



> Wait a minute, Kara favouritism, 2PM gayness...



My k pop soulmate is on ALK


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcozrmEGe3A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
A.M.P

*A*egyo that *M*akes you want to *P*unch her


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 12, 2009)

that's so creepy to have a stalker like that on a big traffic place like allkpop.

omg i was cracking up dying watching this:


they be cracking jokes on sechs kies. :rofl


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol I'll make the avy in a bit

What'd you do to make him say that? XD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Dec 12, 2009)

old news.
GD is an idiot. The end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

I heard he's in some serious shit because of this.

Brian Joo (feat Tablo and Mithra Jin)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKWukTi5UMg[/YOUTUBE]

Stupid autotune.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

brb doing avy now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep I think its the first time in my life that I've squeeled like a little girl

SNSD~ Abracadabra 
Kara~ Gee
2ne1~ Mister
Brown Eyed Girls~ Fire

I can hope


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 12, 2009)

Bing Bang GD > SOLO GD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Yep I think its the first time in my life that I've squeeled like a little girl
> 
> SNSD~ Abracadabra
> Kara~ Gee
> ...



I love your choice there.

It's only missing the end where they all come together to perform Don't Don complete with hip thrusts.


ItzDestiny said:


> Bing Bang GD > SOLO GD



agreed on so many levels


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2009)

THANKS CARA


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

no prob

I feel sorry for fany though, the way she was covered in the pic made it impossible to save her


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUSjM89GmoE[/YOUTUBE]

This is so random.



> Bing Bang GD > SOLO GD



Pretty much.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> no prob
> 
> I feel sorry for fany though, the way she was covered in the pic made it impossible to save her


You could have just photoshopped a hole in Taeyeon's head and paste in Fany's face from some other pic
































 That would be hilarious


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

oh god lol


----------



## MOTO (Dec 12, 2009)

So fuckin awesome. This is gonna be epic


----------



## Adachi (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

HQ pics nao, I wanna see how they look.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

Can Chinese bands be this sexy? I mean hot pants and bending over and stuff?

Anyway they pale in comparison to SNSD, they look the same. 

Top pic, one from the left, Taeyeon is that you?


----------



## MOTO (Dec 12, 2009)

FAIL.
Could they have made it any more obvious?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2009)

Top pic, third from the right looks like her's been pasted on. And the far left one looks like a fox.



Oh, and the netizens stole that fourth comment from me.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU IF YURI'S LIKE THIS THEN I DUNNO IF WANT


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 13, 2009)

well the snsd group is suppose to be a parody, they're PURPOSELY dressing up like the girl groups they admire. They're not actually a real group. I don't know about the 2ne1 ones though.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LVy9RVV2hM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This will fill in the blanks Adachi of why we love him so much
> I lol everythime he says "yezzir" at the end of his sentence, such dumbass behaviour.


omg he is such a prick 

The irony is that the people he is trying to "copy" will laugh at him if they saw him.



Adachi said:


> Cara, please make me the best ava you've ever made with this pic as stock, and if you don't, I'll GODDO FINGA you, thank you.


Nice pic.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kkYJNnb6zY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Greatest song ever, reps to anyone who guesses what the songs about?


lol wtf is this shit who's the artist?



Elite said:


> lmao, wtf is going on. Pretty interesting though. I wonder who it is.
> 
> And Younha's new MV. Both the song and MV is so sad.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yVEqsneGa7s[/YOUTUBE]


Nice MV, nice song. What's the MV about?



> And my favorite song from her new album is 'Say Something'.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]um7B2iL13Q4[/YOUTUBE]


Oh shit new album...downloading~

I Don't get it tell me what this is?



Ennoea said:


> I heard he's in some serious shit because of this.


Expand?

GD scandal and no one mention of it except one pic and one post?? What is this?



> Brian Joo (feat Tablo and Mithra Jin)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKWukTi5UMg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Stupid autotune.


Yes, but still a very nice tune. I'm downloading his album now.

And I'm mad that no one told me it was out already, eventhough I specifically commanded you to tell me 

In b4 they all sing "I want your bannana..."


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2009)

Epik lulz

China is trolling the shit out of Korea and the Netizens are gonna fall for it 



Ennoea said:


> Can Chinese bands be this sexy? I mean hot pants and bending over and stuff?
> 
> Anyway they pale in comparison to SNSD, they look the same.
> 
> Top pic, one from the left, Taeyeon is that you?


Omg I thought those pics were of SNSD until you pointed it out 



Adachi said:


> Top pic, third from the right looks like her's been pasted on. And the far left one looks like a fox.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the netizens stole that fourth comment from me.


lol Yuri is wild :ho

lawl



Lilykt7 said:


> well the snsd group is suppose to be a parody, they're PURPOSELY dressing up like the girl groups they admire. They're not actually a real group. I don't know about the 2ne1 ones though.


Yea, they must be a parody.


----------



## Buster (Dec 13, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Bing Bang GD > SOLO GD


I miss the old hiphop Big Bang


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd still hit it though. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2009)

Styles change, fans change, artists change. Follow the change or get over it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2009)

ew end of page end of page


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ix4QPPnqE[/YOUTUBE]

f(x) is so cute lately, they've been trying to be like other groups where they switch up a performance every time by just a little. x3

Victoria is so cute.  She'll do small stuff, like add an extra rotation or do a cartwheel instead. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2009)

> lol wtf is this shit who's the artist?



Its a song called Banana Party and sang by a girl called Yozoh, I don't think the Korean's got the metaphor. "Let me taste your banana"





> And I'm mad that no one told me it was out already, eventhough I specifically commanded you to tell me



I was gonna post about the album but noone seemed interested so I didn't bother
Eun Ji won- Platonic
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieG2avkglSw[/YOUTUBE]

Eun Ji Won's new album is out too, I've only heard a couple of songs yet but its sounds decent enough. 

I guess autotune is in again


----------



## MOTO (Dec 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nice MV, nice song. What's the MV about?


My take on it is that Younha is already dead. And her boyfriend stills mourns over her death on her birthday. The boy and the other girl get together to celebrate her birthday, while it shows a flashback of when she was still alive. Younha was together with the boy but the other girl liked him too. The other girl wants to confess to the guy but is unable to because he is still sadden by Younha's death. Younha's "spirit" appears and encourages the girl to confess to him which she does and I assume they ended up together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2009)

Elite I love your Gahee set


----------



## Sasori (Dec 13, 2009)

Elite said:


> My take on it is that Younha is already dead. And her boyfriend stills mourns over her death on her birthday. The boy and the other girl get together to celebrate her birthday, while it shows a flashback of when she was still alive. Younha was together with the boy but the other girl liked him too. The other girl wants to confess to the guy but is unable to because he is still sadden by Younha's death. Younha's "spirit" appears and encourages the girl to confess to him which she does and I assume they ended up together.


Only in a Korean drama does a guy have 2 hot girls falling for him so he has a backup in case something "happens" to the first girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up6n1WrB7aE[/YOUTUBE]


we have our seoul song back~


----------



## Adachi (Dec 13, 2009)

Why does nothing ever happen in K-pop during the weekends?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ozgqdRepnU[/YOUTUBE]

Songs quite catchy and the choreography is good too, Im liking it.

Btw everyone download Brian Joo's Manifold album, its really good, better than I expected, much better than other pop albums this year.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 14, 2009)

Yea it's alright, I've played it through today on my way to uni.

I like it, but not really interested that much. But then again that says alot seeing how high my standards are, and especially with my stance on pop.

The Tablo and Mithra track really stood out though. I could put that on repeat, but the rest of the album... not so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Its your mainstream Pop/club album, I had zero expectations especially since Hwanhee's album was awful. But I was surprised, mostly because each track on the album is something I could listen to again. 

Negatives would be that a few tracks seem too similar, autotune, and really its nothing original.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got the Tablo and Mithra track on repeat.

I posted it on my fbook and someone said it sounds really similar to Jay Sean's "Down", but just with a different tempo?


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Dec 14, 2009)

I only heard Brian's title song feat. Supreme Team, but I've been listening to Verbal Jint's "The Good Die Young" album, and Double Trouble's new (1st) album. Both are hot shit.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 14, 2009)

Really?

I'll try them out.

Never heard of Double Trouble either.

Sounds like a ripoff Dynamic Duo...are they a chinese group ?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 14, 2009)

[/COLOR]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Double Trouble are okay, I haven't listened to TorubleMakerz yet but I did like this song alot:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L330zAxA4XI[/YOUTUBE]

Verbal jint have a new album? Downloading, the cover looks really beautiful

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvylqUx8_Po&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Tablo killed it here



> I posted it on my fbook and someone said it sounds really similar to Jay Sean's "Down", but just with a different tempo?



I admit I expected Lil Wayne to come half way through

Not really.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt convo but 

old new but to this very day, this video/incident is still cracking me up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HljysdM7wkE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Dammnn you I just got the Bopeep out of my head

Lol at Junsu.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

What is with JYP and all his wishes to produce for artists outside of his company's? 


I guess this guy is a genius like what everyone else says. 


Sorry about the interruption.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Sasori what do you think of Supreme Team?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Tbh, I don't really care about this. Congratulations.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

BigBang no 2? And no Suju? Fail.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezo3hhyeUJU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Can't wait for subs.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Prendergast (Dec 14, 2009)

he's such a diva


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone else miss those days of G.O.D when singing mattered most and not clothes?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> BigBang no 2? And no Suju? Fail.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezo3hhyeUJU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Can't wait for subs.


Me too.  I don't give a darn about SS501 but Kara is definitely worth it.


Adachi said:


> Tbh, I don't really care about this. Congratulations.



and yet we all know how much BS that is, fuck Mnet. D:

I keep looking at your avatar and thinking how awesome it is.  Then I realize I made it. 

/insert ryoma because nudey still doesn't like using it


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Anyone else miss those days of G.O.D when singing mattered most and not clothes?



lolz let's go before g.o.d  when it was less about the record label


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I keep looking at your avatar and thinking how awesome it is.  Then I realize I made it.
> 
> /insert ryoma because nudey still doesn't like using it




Wha'sup, Tyler 2.0


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> Anyone else miss those days of G.O.D when singing mattered most and not clothes?



I don't know about K pop but I mean clothes/image/concept have mattered from the beginning, its just YG concentrate on it too much. I was watching Strong Heart and Dara had a special 2NE1 pink microphone, it looked really retarded. I wish they'd stop doing shit like that. GD aswell, I don't get how he got his "fashionista" status.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Wha'sup, Tyler 2.0



lol i just really like how it came out

my ps skills have gotten better over the years and i'm proud! 

...not counting this avy though.  this one is low qual but for the lulz >_>


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think fashion and style can certainly add to an artist but it shouldn't define them. Well unless they have the talent to back up their image. 

I mean think about it, long before GD there was prince, Michael Jackson, even the beatles had a certain "look" to them, they're all influenced by their generations culture and a big part of that culture is image. 

Sometimes I think GD can get away with things others couldn't but recently I think he's trying too hard. 2ne1 definately tries too hard. There was an article about their designer and whatever I can repect fashion. But come on you're gonna dress like that 24/7? You're never gonna kick back and just wear sweats and stuff? 

Kpop in general worries a lot about image. The clothes I can get over but I never liked how idols used to be assigned "roles" in the group. You're not gonna want to live your life always being known as the cute one.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

^Lol, I've actually been thinking about that too lately.  

It makes me think about how SNSD is so popular.  They kind of defy the image restriction by actually possessing a form of individuality with 9 girls.  There was an article earlier this week on the GDA outfits, and the author commended SNSD for having different styles for all 9, but put down Tiara for "no personality", all outfits were the exact same ugly thing.

I don't know how they did it, but somehow it happened.  No one always expects Sica to be airheaded.  Taeyeon doesn't have to always be some short dork either.  Sunny is versatile and normally gives some sexy aura or extreme aegyo.  Yuri can be cute or a straight up G.

I guess what we can conclude is that in the industry, versatility is probably the one thing you have to conquer for popularity.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytjwqK21_4k[/YOUTUBE]
Just watched this now. So sad...

Love the ending though


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree with you especially about SNSD, they were all expected to just sit pretty in their roles and not say a word, they've broken alot of barriers, especially the pretty but uninteresting stigma. The only exception would be Seohyun, she's been forced to take this extremely angelic and innocent magnae girl, when we all know she isn't. 



> I guess what we can conclude is that in the industry, versatility is probably the one thing you have to conquer for popularity.



Which is why 2PM have become so popular, they've practically broken all of the "assigned" roles, leader/magnae, older/younger. In all boyband I always see some sort of divide between the younger/older member but not in 2PM. For godsakes they all beat and torture Taecyeon, if someone looks at Heechul the wrong way theres blood


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

...Because when me and Sasori are done with Seohyun, we know how things will be. :ho

and lol even Seohyun kinda defies the image because she's like the fuckin super maknae xD

and LOL Heechul.  I remember intimate note, where Eunhyuk ate something off his plate and he was so upset. xD

and poor Taec.  it's probably because they need to assert themselves to the giant. 

edit:  I realize i just used 'and' three times in a row lol


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 14, 2009)

Only one I even care for in 2pm is Jo kwon.
All my friends are in love with ring ding dong cause the dumb dance.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

Seohyun is probably the best female magnae, she's interesting and doesn't overdo the cuteness, well not anymore. But I wish she's showed the man hating side to us once in a while, I want to see her give dirty looks to boybands


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Only one I even care for in 2pm is Jo kwon.
> All my friends are in love with ring ding dong cause the dumb dance.





> 2pm





> Jo kwon





> ring ding dong



-5/10 

Nice try, bro. Will not rate again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Seohyun is probably the best female magnae, she's interesting and doesn't overdo the cuteness, well not anymore. But I wish she's showed the man hating side to us once in a while, I want to see her give dirty looks to boybands



this brings me back to my theory

seohyun is a lesbian

i can't prove it yet.

but she has couple rings with Yoona. and if that actually had meaning behind it it would make my day year


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> but she has *couple rings with Yoona.* and if that actually had meaning behind it it would make my day year




Not my Yoona!!!



> -5/10
> 
> Nice try, bro. Will not rate again.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Not my Yoona!!!



It's probably just a phase.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> It's probably just a phase.



Your just like my mother, no one understands me!!!! Its true love!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

it's okay.

we'll kidnap them one day, have our way with them, and release them into america where they can be even gayer than before.

they just have to promise to come when we call for them. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

If were gonna kidnap them lets kidnap all nine, we'll lure them with promises of burgers and handphones

And for Hyoyeon we'll use a pork chop


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 14, 2009)

burgers and handphones?

for these girls I think we need...

*puts on sunglasses*

gubne

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

...now that should totally be their next commercial


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)

Wtf you two


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

My commercial:

SNSD see a piece of chicken lying on the ground...

They don't see the string attached and start chasing it..

they climb on to a truck, the doors close, and they've been captured

Gotta catch them all, SNSD

Gubne Chicken, its girl bait

I think I need some rest


----------



## Adachi (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys must be bored as hell


----------



## Adachi (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

^ Yoona and Jessica have no difference


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it just me or does Taeciffany look more appealing now:ho

Kara's Bakery Ep 2 was good, girls have some guts. And Nicole going to college, I swear she's really stupid, not sure she'll make it.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Double Trouble are okay, I haven't listened to TorubleMakerz yet but I did like this song alot:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L330zAxA4XI[/YOUTUBE]


Nice track. The MV is really interesting too.

They actually sound alrite. But they look ugly as fuck 



> Verbal jint have a new album? Downloading, the cover looks really beautiful
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvylqUx8_Po&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Tablo killed it here


Nice track too. I guess I'll try out this album as well..



Adachi said:


> What is with JYP and all his wishes to produce for artists outside of his company's?
> 
> 
> I guess this guy is a genius like what everyone else says.
> ...


Dude is ugly as fuck. There is a reason he stays behind the scenes 



Ennoea said:


> Sasori what do you think of Supreme Team?


I don't really know much about them tbh.

I've seen them collab in random songs of different artists but that's about it.

Recommend me anything?

haha the performance looks cool. Does anyone have a link to the actual performances?

And for the Heartbreaker performance, wouldn't it have been sooooooo epic win if the guy who "flew" down on the wire wasn't GD and when everyone is expecting it to be, GD takes off his mask from the line of random "GD copies".

That would have been awesome imo 



Ennoea said:


> I don't know about K pop but I mean clothes/image/concept have mattered from the beginning, its just YG concentrate on it too much. I was watching Strong Heart and Dara had a special 2NE1 pink microphone, it looked really retarded. I wish they'd stop doing shit like that. GD aswell, I don't get how he got his "fashionista" status.


Fashion is all about expressing your identity. GD's style developing as it has been is proportionate to his success and popularity. Essentially mirroring how he thinks of himself - Different. Better than the rest.

He wants to break from the norm. Be extreme. He wants to lead. And even if you don't agree with his fashion, there are 343434234 fans that do. That's what keeps him going.



Lilykt7 said:


> I think fashion and style can certainly add to an artist but it shouldn't define them. Well unless they have the talent to back up their image.


You could say this is a different "era" of GD. In this era, his fashion and style is the definition.



> I mean think about it, long before GD there was prince, Michael Jackson, even the beatles had a certain "look" to them, they're all influenced by their generations culture and a big part of that culture is image.
> 
> Sometimes I think GD can get away with things others couldn't but recently I think he's trying too hard.


Again he doesn't "try too hard". He just _is_. It's become a normal part of his life now.



> 2ne1 definately tries too hard. There was an article about their designer and whatever I can repect fashion. But come on you're gonna dress like that 24/7? You're never gonna kick back and just wear sweats and stuff?
> 
> Kpop in general worries a lot about image. The clothes I can get over but I never liked how idols used to be assigned "roles" in the group. You're not gonna want to live your life always being known as the cute one.


That's pretty much related to the argument I have been trying to give again and again throughout this whole thread about the commercialization of music. Music in Korea is just business. You plan the winning formula and start up the factory.



NudeShroom said:


> ^Lol, I've actually been thinking about that too lately.
> 
> It makes me think about how SNSD is so popular.  They kind of defy the image restriction by actually possessing a form of individuality with 9 girls.  There was an article earlier this week on the GDA outfits, and the author commended SNSD for having different styles for all 9, but put down Tiara for "no personality", all outfits were the exact same ugly thing.
> 
> ...


The irony is the creators of SNSD, or whoever picked them out, trained them etc, probably had this though in their mind and their "image defiance" which makes them popular, is actually a well thought up plan by the people behind the scenes.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

I lol'd

Then came at her being Chinese and her pic is hawt.

I'm trying to stalk her LJ now :ho



NudeShroom said:


> ...Because when me and Sasori are done with Seohyun, we know how things will be. :ho


:ho



Ennoea said:


> Seohyun is probably the best female magnae, she's interesting and doesn't overdo the cuteness, well not anymore. But I wish she's showed the man hating side to us once in a while, I want to see her give dirty looks to boybands


Definition of magnae?



Adachi said:


> -5/10
> 
> Nice try, bro. Will not rate again.






NudeShroom said:


> this brings me back to my theory
> 
> seohyun is a lesbian
> 
> ...


That would be hawt.

It would be interesting to know which is the "girl" and which one is the "guy" in the relationship lol



NudeShroom said:


> it's okay.
> 
> we'll kidnap them one day, have our way with them, and release them into america where they can be even gayer than before.
> 
> they just have to promise to come when we call for them. :ho


Sounds like a plan :ho



Ennoea said:


> My commercial:
> 
> SNSD see a piece of chicken lying on the ground...
> 
> ...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck the song...I just like to look at their hips even though the move is simple, it's hypnotizing. 

[stube]i5qED7mZ-4Y[/stube]


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

Oooooooooooold.

You should lurk more in here pek if you really wana see stuff :ho


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2009)

I actually saw the first clip sometime early August but yeah; totally forgot about it till now. I really don't like the korean music industry ~ *is flamed*

It seems to revolve even more around money then the american/western music industry. The girls seems sort of fake and the huge fangirl/boy scenes throws me off guard a bit. 

They lack people like JYP now, someone who seem to have made his own name and not the product of the music industries efforts. Well, there might be people/bands like him but from what I seen; it's all seem to be like a huge money hunt. The forums, books, movies, series, shows everywhere...do these girls and boys even rest?  :x

I do find myself looking at videos though sort of like a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

^ Then you agree with pretty much the majority, if not all of the people that post here then.

Seriously you should actually read our posts lol..

And this thread is a kind of general Korean music thread.

I don't listen to any of the pop tbh, if you check out my posts, they are centered on the hiphop scene.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Nice track. The MV is really interesting too.
> 
> They actually sound alrite. But they look ugly as fuck



I think they're pretty good, definately some potential. With this type of genre they can get away with not depending on their looks. Tablo ain't a hottie. One reason why I don't really like Ft. Island, idol rock band? Oh ok.



Sasori said:


> You could say this is a different "era" of GD. In this era, his fashion and style is the definition.
> 
> Again he doesn't "try too hard". He just _is_. It's become a normal part of his life now.



It makes him less personable though. While I could picture meeting someone from 2pm or snsd and thinking oh hey they're pretty chill. It's getting harder to do that with GD. Not saying it's bad I mean I can't picture hanging out with lady gaga either and I love lady gaga, but yeah with lady gaga she sort of showed up on the scene that way. GD's suddenly become this fur wearing weirdly dressed artist and it's like yeah a year ago your pants were low cut and your shirts were baggy. 



Sasori said:


> That's pretty much related to the argument I have been trying to give again and again throughout this whole thread about the commercialization of music. Music in Korea is just business. You plan the winning formula and start up the factory.



I'll give you GD but not 2ne1. GD probably has a lot of say in what he wears and how he acts and maybe thats just how he evolved but for 2ne1, especially dara, I don't see someone like her dressing like that on her own. It's kpop business yeah but what I just see is Dara trying to fit into this hip hop mold. If thats your style and thats the kind of music you're good at and what you want to do it you shouldn't have to try that hard to make it look like you fit in. CL can pull off their look (shark fin will forever be weird to me though). 



Sasori said:


> The irony is the creators of SNSD, or whoever picked them out, trained them etc, probably had this though in their mind and their "image defiance" which makes them popular, is actually a well thought up plan by the people behind the scenes.



I think they're are still some things about their personalities the girls/company keep to themselves but I don't think all of them can act a certain way ALL the time. I think we've seen a lot of their true personalities come through. They all definately dress the way sm wants them too though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

> It's kpop business yeah but what I just see is Dara trying to fit into this hip hop mold. If thats your style and thats the kind of music you're good at and what you want to do it you shouldn't have to try that hard to make it look like you fit in. CL can pull off their look (shark fin will forever be weird to me though).



I even saw the "black music" training she got from CL and Minzy, it was retarded. 2ne1 have become hangers for YG at this point. They dress like what Yg want and seem to have zero input in to their music unlike nearly all the rest of the YG artists.

How can anyone call Ft island a rock group is beyond me.

Supreme Team:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mPRtyLvR0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FWIfSMmSyY[/YOUTUBE]

I was listening to this walking home and I nearly wanted to slide over a car bonnet, pumps me up


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

> Tablo ain't a hottie.


wat

The whole world disagrees with you


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2009)

didn't hear of supreme team till now. o_O I like it.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

Seriously though, all the girls I know think Tablo is so cute etc..


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Seriously though, all the girls I know think Tablo is so cute etc..



ok fine tablo is cute. Mithra Jin is not a hottie then. There.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks to Dynamic Duo I heard about them, I like them, Dynamic Duo's spirit lives on.



> Tablo ain't a hottie.



He's cute, all the asian girls go gaga over him.


Who's the pretty lady

Supreme Team feat Dynamic Duo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFOdTF8g544[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Dec 15, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Melon hasn't happened yet?! Goddamit, and I was just praying to God for some nice results...


----------



## Adachi (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The irony is the creators of SNSD, or whoever picked them out, trained them etc, probably had this though in their mind and their "image defiance" which makes them popular, is actually a well thought up plan by the people behind the scenes.



Totally agreed, I remember a post that was quoted a long time ago from another forum about the setup of entertainment companies

it's things like this that make up why SM doesn't collapse under all the other companies, just thinking stuff like this through. D:

Unfortunately though, it relates to what pek said.  Even though we're supplied much more "real" and interesting girls... it's for money in the end.  

and no pek

SM artists never rest. 

However 2pm seems quite sleepy lately too.  But that's because they're like that.


Sasori said:


> Definition of magnae?


magnae or maknae is youngest member in a group


> That would be hawt.
> 
> It would be interesting to know which is the "girl" and which one is the "guy" in the relationship lol



Agreed. :ho

Yoona = guy
Seohyun = girl

...there are reasons.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 15, 2009)

Mithra is a beast :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 15, 2009)

lol sasori post me a song


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2009)

Adachi said:


> -5/10
> 
> Nice try, bro. Will not rate again.



? I was talking of two different topics...I know Shinee is ring ding dong?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 15, 2009)

Taeyang,2NE1,Se7en & Big Bang album !!! this by itself already makes 2010 better than 2009. Now gotta wait for DSP/SM/JYP to match it

Whens the melon award results !!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 15, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Taeyang,2NE1,Se7en & Big Bang album !!! this by itself already makes 2010 better than 2009. Now gotta wait for DSP/SM/JYP to match it
> 
> Whens the melon award results !!!!



can we throw cube in there? It's a new company but they got some potential,  and boys. Hell throw Mblaq in there too. 

Not rainbow though. Rainbow needs to promote a new song or follow ham to japan. Secret needs to step up their game cause they actually have some nice vocals.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

My cousin who lives with me now met SNSD. She says they are all really annoying when together hahaha.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 16, 2009)

^Your "female" cousin calls it annoying, majority of males call it cute =]

Melon awards off to a pretty good start.

Dara looked sexy as hell and SNSD look great as always


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> My cousin who lives with me


Pics of her naked or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh Sasori

My CD's finally came (okay I ordered them on friday, Korea sure delivers fast). The albums are by a guy called Slowzz (real name Jung Sang Hoon), also known as The Invisible Fish.

First EP, Through The Glass Wall:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I wish it wasn't grey because the artwork is really nice, all done by the guy himself, recorded, drawn, sang and released by himself. He even sent it to me from his own house, it still has his smell.

The album's theme is about life and death and in his own words: “Sometimes we give too much meaning for life". So yeah its not emo at all

He gave me so many free goodies too, even a free ringtone


----------



## Buster (Dec 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who's the pretty lady
> [/YOUTUBE]


It's a trap  



Ennoea said:


> Supreme Team feat Dynamic Duo
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFOdTF8g544[/YOUTUBE]


Oh I like it =p


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Pics of her naked or it didn't happen.



She is actually a hip hop dancer haha

My mom and my cousin are both outside with their labtops watching korean dramas.

Iris is seriously taking over.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> She is actually a hip hop dancer haha
> 
> My mom and my cousin are both outside with their labtops watching korean dramas.
> 
> Iris is seriously taking over.



oh jeez korean drama. I don't think Top is that great of an actor to be honest.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

My sis was watching You're Beautiful, going aww every two seconds. Seriously would it kill them to make something that doesn't involve love triangles, theres no variety in K drama.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

My favorite is Stairway to Heaven and it will always stay that way.
Kwon Sang Hoo was such a stud that I was gay for him as a kid. I remember when people would say something about good looking people or strong guys I would be like, "Kwon Sang Hoo is stronger than all of them and better looking too!"


----------



## MOTO (Dec 16, 2009)

Is IRIS any good? I was thinking about watching it since it's really popular right now.

And STH is one of the best dramas I've ever seen. 



> My sis was watching You're Beautiful, going aww every two seconds. Seriously would it kill them to make something that doesn't involve love triangles, theres no variety in K drama.


Which is why I stopped watching as much korean dramas. The only drama I've watched in the past few years and which I actually found to be interesting was "Dream". It wasn't one of the best dramas I've seen but it certainly was refreshing because it was different from the typical korean drama; the focal point of the entire story wasn't center around a love triangle.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

I hear from all my friends Iris is amazing. I watched a random episode and got hooked but never started.
Good music like always.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2009)

Melon Awards were epic

I watched it in low quality, and SNSD's shit was 10000x better than their GDA performances.  Chocolate Love's slight remix(something WORTH remixing), Genie intro, transition to Gee, and Girls Generation performance, even though Sica's mic was a bum, Taeyeon picked it up like the badass she is.

Also, BEG outfits for Abracadabra = auto-came.  oh lord 

Kim Taewoo & Taecyeon performance was great, Taec did awesome <3

I was disappoint that the girl group thing was just one song into another, but I think 2ne1 and Kara really chose great songs for that.  I love Sign, but I think BEG should of did How Come or something there, the songs mood was so different from the groups.

And damn, all 2pm performance quality is the worst of everything, because the red bg makes them all blend in.  I can't wait till we can get some HQ shit. 

and if anything, this show only made me extremely more attracted to CL, Narsha, Miryo, and Yuri because of her fail hop to Sica to "kiss" her.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven was so silly, I mean the story was ridiculous, I gave up after a while

I was watching some of the performances from Melon but the audio was awful, disappointed at the so called "joint" stage

Also I didn't get why DBSK won an award but Suju didn't?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ga-in looked good


Sooyoung looks like a hot maid


YG please stop dressing Minzy like a stripper, and Sasori put your pants back on


So pretty




Best Pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The girl looks creepy


----------



## MOTO (Dec 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> I hear from all my friends Iris is amazing. I watched a random episode and got hooked but never started.
> Good music like always.


I just know there was all this hype surrounding it due to the fact that it was suppose to be something new/different that Korea has yet to see in dramas. I think I'll watch it.

Congrats to SNSD on winning 6 awards. And LOL at the haters claiming the Melon Awards were SM/SNSD bias. Oh the irony...

I still need to watch the performances.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

I was disappointed for BEG, but congrats to SNSD.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Stairway to Heaven was so silly, I mean the story was ridiculous, I gave up after a while





 How dare you!
Stairway to Heaven was had everything a korean drama needs. Amnesia, death, good music, hot guys, hot girls, love triangles, evil moms, ignorant dads, rich people, poor people, and plot twists!

PERFECT!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

*DEAR MY FRIENDLY THREADMATES

6 AWARDS

THAT IS ALL*


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry Adachi what was that?

Your post didn't load for me.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> My cousin who lives with me now met SNSD. She says they are all really annoying when together hahaha.


Wait, elaborate please.

-edit- You can't troll me today, Sasori.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah me neither, Adachi your post is all fuzzy, I wonder what you said....


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2009)

Something about SNSD being only 6 members now?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> She is actually a hip hop dancer haha


omg 



> My mom and my cousin are both outside with their labtops watching korean dramas.


Dude what are you waiting for? This is a perfect opportunity, 2 girls in one shot. Take the pics already :ho!!



Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that supposed to be Miryo at the far right ?



> Sooyoung looks like a hot maid


meh nothing special this time


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

Seriously?

Lol, I just said 

"DEAR MY FRIENDLY THREADMATES

6 AWARDS

THAT IS ALL"

in size 7 bold font. 

@Red carpet: they look horrendous today, I mean look at Yuri...ONly acceptable one is Taeyeon

BEG looks way better


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

> YG please stop dressing Minzy like a stripper, and Sasori put your pants back on


Wait is Minzy the one wearing the hat? Cos she looks quite hot.

And Bom is looking so hot omg. Too bad she looks cross-eyed 

And wtf Ennoea are you spying on me or something 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh who are these guys? 4minute?



> Best Pic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Who are these guys?

And I like the style of the guy on the left. I was wearing my boots today 

Those cheeks


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 16, 2009)

Those shoulders pads ruin it for me.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Lol, I just said
> 
> ...


lol trolled



> @Red carpet: they look horrendous today, I mean look at Yuri...ONly acceptable one is Taeyeon
> 
> BEG looks way better


Yea that's my thoughts on it too.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

> Seriously?



Nah I was trolling you Adachi, I think people from space saw your post



> eh who are these guys? 4minute?



4minute is a boy band Sasori, this is Kara



> Who are these guys?



8eight



> And I like the style of the guy on the left. I was wearing my boots today



Yep, Im totally stealing that shirt.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Sorry Adachi what was that?
> 
> Your post didn't load for me.





Ennoea said:


> Yeah me neither, Adachi your post is all fuzzy, I wonder what you said....





NudeShroom said:


> Something about SNSD being only 6 members now?


: ryoma

You can feel the love


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep keep holding them like that


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Nah I was trolling you Adachi, I think people from space saw your post






> 4minute is a boy band Sasori, this is Kara


Ahh I thought I recognised Nicole.



> 8eight


Tell me about them. They look cool.



> Yep, Im totally stealing that shirt.


Man if only I could buy stuff like that here ;__;


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck you guys, I totally expected that : ryoma

@4Minute: 

@pek: you've seen nothing yet, bro

@8eight: one of the few groups in the Korean music scene that can actually sing well


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so jealous of their hands :ho


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Something about SNSD being only 6 members now?


        .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

8eight are pretty cool, good singers and decent albums, I like their style alot, just some random pics:


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

^Holy crap, those boobs in the first pic.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

Jo Hee has a great ass figure:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 16, 2009)

She's my new love interest :ho

What kind of genre are they, they look interesting enough.

Any album recommendations?

And seriously their style is so cool.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow guys, there are actually logical fans on OMONA. I'm loving this place more and more.

Although, on the down side, there are also some underaged faggirls.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

They have three albums and honestly all are decent, The first, Infinity and 8eight Volume 3 - The Golden Age + (Repackaged Edition).

Omona has always been decent, the twerps are on Allkpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2009)

I just... never read comments.  I just realized that. 

Man, how self-centered am I? 

And i find it too funny how 8eight is pronounced "eight by eight"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2009)

> Man, how self-centered am I?



Very self-centred, if you were anymore you'd marry yourself, there are other people on this planet Nudeshroom


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 16, 2009)

That's why I need Seohyun to break this exterior.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 16, 2009)

Or it can be as simple as a male's genitals.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man, I am still so happy for the girls, can't even concentrate on Physics.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2009)

that's it.  SNSD is taking over south Korea, lady gaga is taking over the USA. 

I for one welcome our new overlords


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 17, 2009)

Its official Family outing to end.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

No more Dumb and Dumber, Kookri or Sooro. Who told them to get rid of Chunhee and Yejin, its their own bloody fault. Shit sucks

It would be fine if these guys did more variety show but they don't. I hope they get Yejin and Chunhee for their last eps, it'll be epic.


----------



## Hope (Dec 17, 2009)

NO MORE FAMILY OUTING? OMG CRYING.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 17, 2009)

I stopped caring too much after Chunhee and Yejin left.
That last episode of both was the funeral to me.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Although, on the down side, there are also some underaged faggirls.


brb lurking.



Ennoea said:


> They have three albums and honestly all are decent, The first, Infinity and 8eight Volume 3 - The Golden Age + (Repackaged Edition).


I'll try these guys out now.



Adachi said:


> Or it can be as simple as a male's genitals.




That pic is hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os_dIKkbTiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> That pic is hot.




pek



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os_dIKkbTiA[/YOUTUBE\]


----------



## Adachi (Dec 17, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Its official Family outing to end.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fortunately, Invincible Youth will have to do.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 17, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> pek


Holy shit that's alot of skin


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee>cheap spandex
Is it me or do they look a bit chubby in that attire?
Well, w/e, I'm about ready for a totally new girl band to DOMINATE the scene as well as a totally new guy group to DOMINATE.
This weak sauce stuff is hurting my interest these days.
Another Finkl or GOD needs to arrive.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoAqQ6xB9gQ[/YOUTUBE]

TIFFANY


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

Do we really need another girl group?:S


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 17, 2009)

Secret and Rainbow barely made it this year.

And according to this thread, 4minute is a boyband.

tbh 2ne1 and f(x) were the only ones that really should have made it, and honestly f(x) really had a mediocre debut song, even though I think they have some of the more talented members.

Unless it's another 2ne1(though 2ne1 is enough :S) I don't think we really need another >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

> And according to this thread, 4minute is a boyband.



It was a nasty joke and I take it back, I just can't warm to them at all. Seriously they look like teenage hookers with money and a bad fashion sense


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> It was a nasty joke and I take it back, I just can't warm to them at all. Seriously they look like teenage hookers with money and a bad fashion sense


Where is the problem?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm listening to Pe2ny - Alive, Soul Cuts vol. 1.

Fucking amazing Album. Get it.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 18, 2009)

*TODAY IS THE DAY WE EMBARK INTO THE NEW WORLD, MY FELLOW MEN AND WOMEN*

SNSD's concert is in a few hours!!!


----------



## Sasori (Dec 19, 2009)

*Fingers crossed for wardrobe malfunctions*

Although with the prudeness of Korea, the girl would get executed if there was a nipple slip or something


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 19, 2009)

What do you get when you combine all big bang member and a chinese guy??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbpywDXDe5M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

You get "OK Bang" (song kindoff catchy though)



Sasori said:


> *Fingers crossed for wardrobe malfunctions*
> 
> Although with the prudeness of Korea, the girl would get executed if there was a nipple slip or something



From preview that i seen, theres alot of booty shakin


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

omg...snsd hoodies... at their concert, they're so cute <333

according to a fan account only seohyun's stayed on for the whole stage xD

ew, I hate their extensions though >_>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytEyQ8AccMU[/YOUTUBE]

HAHAHAHAHABAHAHA

SKIP TO 2:27.

THEN WATCH THE REST, FUCK IT ALL


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

I've listened to Pe2ny before, I can't remember the song but I liked it.

Korean electro-pop APLS:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRW30RCkLtE&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jQLqdrvc7U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised Sones are actually following the rule of fancams=no DVD.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

Explain what that means.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

> SM doesn't want any video camera's in the concert because they will show a segment or
> some segments,like video footages or whatnot, that they don't want to be recorded or be shown publicly but to concert audience only. A SM leaker threatened not to release a concert DVD if the 'segments' will be leaked.
> 
> i think its okay to take pictures and fancam but i think they will beforehand warn the audience not to use cameras
> when the segment/s are shown.



That's what I got when I asked on soompi.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

> Just got back from the concert!! Sorry can't backtrack so if the details have already been shared please ignore!!
> 
> Allover the place spazzing!
> 
> ...





> Oh yeah i saw Isak, f(x) and Taemin/Jonghyun/Minho walk in..They sat in the section below me so I could kinda stalk the Shinee boys whenever the lights were on! Onew came in shortly after he finished his duet.
> 
> yeah Sooyoung had extentions throughout.Most of them had them at one point or the other but Sica/Fany and Yoona had theirs out for the end.
> 
> ...


Part 1 and Part 2


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

> Sica solo stage- Barbie girl with Key. << hahaa omg what a perfect song for her. SHe was in a frilly pink dress and totally cute with an oversized phone and everything. She and Key seemed more comfortable and at the end, they kinda had a half hug which had the boys screaming.
> 
> Sooyoung solo- Santa baby-omg she's skiiiiinyy!! Anyway she did great! There was a point where the boys all carried her sideways..oh and she had a huge bow on her butt.haha
> 
> ...


Part 3**


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

> ** oops sorry forgot to mention Yoona's solo earlier. It was in the first set and she came in a short wedding dress. Hyukjae and Shindong came to rap for her.She went down on the steps pretty close to the standing crowd and I think was pretending to look for a guy. Shindong then came down to the family area and picked a super cute kid who got to go on stage and took a picture with yoona at the end! OMG the kid;s reaction was the cutest ^^
> 
> Anyway back to the events..after Dance Battle there was a video with YooYoung Jin (is that his name? the man who writes songs and does the talking in the beginning of GEnie?) anyway his song was like a tribute to SNSD...haha kinda cheesy but sweet I guess. Anyway the video showed all the girls putting on make up/getting ready etc. and then they walked on the runway. All were in dresses except HYo who was in a smexy pants and suspenders combo. Video ended with her at the centre and the girls in dresses flanking her.
> 
> ...


Part 4 and the end


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

> SETLIST
> 
> 01. Opening Vid
> 02. Tell Me Your Wish (Remix)
> ...



Their set list for last night. I read they might perform different songs tomorrow.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

THAT'S IT

WE'RE HIJACKING A PLANE AND SEEING THAT TOMORROW

edit: that playlist is HUEG


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

and hyo's mystery song is pretty easy:


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

Holy fuck, they performed the early version of "Genie".

Oh, and they might have an encore concert in Korea after this tour. And SM might not produce a DVD for the tour, but for the encore concert.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

alfdsgpasydoifuhpsgvofrpygasu[dfyvoasidu;phujbgfl.vyds\

I LOVE THAT VERSION OF GENIE

and damn, I was hoping Hyo would do Beyonce.  Ciara was perfect for Yuri, why give Hyo that unbearable j-kwon?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Not heard that version, links?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 19, 2009)

Running Up That Hill


----------



## Adachi (Dec 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHifrqKiXrs[/YOUTUBE]
Whoa, what happened to you, Taeyeon?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfJFaX2ZRRs&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4o0m3rqzdk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
Jessica with Key

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VIRt2Wdzmc[/YOUTUBE]

Oh hot dammmmmmmmmmmn

First 3 videos have no sound


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

I swear the Genie is a pain in the ass, even Gee was easier. I can't do it


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

On the topic of learning dance moves: I finally learned how to do like 5 secs of Mirotic today by watching the video over and over again


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CON9Yx8v2As[/YOUTUBE]

I am sooo buying this DVD.

LOL AMBER in it with Yuri

the original lyrics are sooo not for her in 1,2 step

however, Yuri on the other hand...


----------



## Migooki (Dec 20, 2009)

Her stomach is so damn perfect. Hawt outfit.


----------



## Hope (Dec 20, 2009)

Fuck guys, we really should've gone to that concert. 

*KEY AND JESSICA + BARBIE GIRL = LOL FOREVER.*

Clearly, I need to buy this DVD and Super Show 2 one. I'm going to be officially poor after this. KPOP WHAT DO YOU DO TO ME?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope said:


> Fuck guys, we really should've gone to that concert.
> 
> *KEY AND JESSICA + BARBIE GIRL = LOL FOREVER.*
> 
> Clearly, I need to buy this DVD and Super Show 2 one. I'm going to be officially poor after this. KPOP WHAT DO YOU DO TO ME?



That freakin line up is tooo good to be true


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

> # Girls Group Special Stage – Brown Eyed Girls, KARA, 4minute & SNSD



*WHERE IS 2NE1 GODDAMN IT*

They're not my favorite, but I want to see CL tear some shit up for god sakes.   FFS Miryo raps better, Taeyeon sings better, but I wanna see CL. 

Other than that can't wait. :3

ALSO, After School is too skinny.  I want them in the special stage too, now that I just watched Because Of You for Inkigayo. 

Running Up That Hill

They kind of have it backwards, don't put stuff that makes girls look skinnier on skinny girls.  The only normal looking ones atm are Raina, Uee, and Beka.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLj6PX5lxXU[/YOUTUBE]

YURIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gUCXs9oVCY&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH66MP3t4z0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82IcvXK-FCA&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
This is killing me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qlbplG2yN0[/YOUTUBE]

SOOYOUNGYURIYOONAHYOYEONAHHHH


----------



## Sasori (Dec 20, 2009)

omg the last one is fucking epic 

How fucking clever and ballsy to say that to someone sexually harrassing you xD

And wtf Soo Young  accidentally brushing past the ears = sexual harrassment
: ryoma


----------



## Sasori (Dec 20, 2009)

I am so addicted to this track:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbrUVTLdjfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mithra is seriously one of my favourite rappers. His sound is so noticeable. That deep, huskyness is so untypical of Korean artists it gives him that extra roughness. It sounds like his voice was made for hiphop.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

Sasori said:


> omg the last one is fucking epic
> 
> How fucking clever and ballsy to say that to someone sexually harrassing you xD
> 
> ...


That's not the Sooyoung from SNSD, it's a different Sooyoung.

But all in all, it's lulz worthy.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 20, 2009)

Shit, I forgot about the Year-End shows.  I'm gonna end up missing them


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

Mithra looks like an asian version of my brother.  and I love mithra, mostly because of that skit they did in map the soul where at the end he goes 

"AY SHUT THE FUCK UP"  and i kept loling for a while


----------



## Sasori (Dec 20, 2009)

Most epic skit ever.

References Russell Peters


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

xD

I didn't know that.

I'm so bored, looking up old stuff on Hyo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4NKbofRzYY[/YOUTUBE]

I still love this every time I watch it 8D


----------



## MOTO (Dec 20, 2009)

Shit, I'm so behind in all the SNSD concert news and videos. It sounds like the concert was fuckin epic.

From what I've seen so far, Yuri and Tiffany were looking hawt


----------



## MOTO (Dec 20, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> ALSO, After School is too skinny.  I want them in the special stage too, now that I just watched Because Of You for Inkigayo.
> Running Up That Hill


Speaking of AS on Inkigayo. They won their very first mutizen! Well deserved.

[YOUTUBE]HaxsRaEPzqo[/YOUTUBE]

awww Gahee and the others were crying...


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

That chick behind Gahee...DNW


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

dnt h8 on bekah 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22XxwOGoJMo[/YOUTUBE]

This is kind of like... what the hell. xD


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah I watched that and I was like" wtf?" but it's cute nonetheless. I like the Diaries better.

Oh man, that "Complete" encore is killing me. My favorite song of the week.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 20, 2009)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and *1 guests*)
> Adachi, ItzDestiny



Honestly who's the guest lurking this thread for the entire day? He/she must have been fallen in love with the girls due to us. 

In b4 he/she makes an account to clarify the fact that he/she actually likes 2NE1.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 20, 2009)

i don't care really.  they're probably using us to gather SNSD stuff. 

and I was so mad at the complete fancam on youtube.

IT CUT OFF THE MOMENT SEOHYUN WAS SINGING FFFFFFFFF


----------



## MOTO (Dec 21, 2009)

Man I really wish I could attend after watching most of the fancams. The atmosphere is just amazing and the performances are excellent. I'm definitely gonna purchase the DVD.

It's always great to see a 'Complete' performance. It's too bad they never promoted it back then, it was my favorite SNSD song,which still is till this day. 

Fany, so hawt pek
[YOUTUBE]1hDmu7lQMbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 21, 2009)

Has anyone been listening to Brian's debut album? It's got a track with Tablo and Mithra on it. My favourite from the album. <3

Also, too much SNSD. I am disappoint. >:|


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

So I've been listening to DOUBLE and Rain.

Iz I koo?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Besides the fact that Yunho, Changmin, two guys from SS501, Kim Tae Woo and many other artists went to the second concert, the most amusing thing I found is Lee Soo Man attending the concert. 

"Kim Taewoo and other celebs were bowing to some lady and turned out she was Taengoo's mom. Taengoo's family was eagerly waving their lightsticks all night especially Hayeon even before concert started and Kim Taewoo held his thumbs up to fans, impressed by the loudness of ITNW cheer. Lee Sooman didn't have a lightstick so he used a rolled up paper to wave but a fan gave him a lightstick then Lee got himself another and waved two sticks and later made a heart gesture when Sooyoung came near and Sooyoung responded with the same heart gesture."

I also respect this man.


----------



## Hope (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Buster (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn. Why Hankyung, he's an awesome guy.

And how about Hyoyeon leaving SNSD, is that also just a rumor?


----------



## Sasori (Dec 21, 2009)

Buster said:


> And how about Hyoyeon leaving SNSD, is that also just a rumor?


I hope not.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 21, 2009)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Has anyone been listening to Brian's debut album? It's got a track with Tablo and Mithra on it. My favourite from the album. <3|


Dude your late.

We were discussing this before the whole SNSD concert flood on the last few pages xD

If you liked that track then I recommend you download pe2ny's album.

Look on the previous pages for the songs I posted.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Too much SNSD

Thats weird,  never knew Hankyung would do this, I always expected Heechul to be the first one to do it.

I liked Brain's album, its a decent pop album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

If any of the girls left snsd right now I'd think they're out of their minds.  But ugh, Han Geng was one of my favorites


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 21, 2009)

freaking 2009, hurry & finish already

2010 for better things


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought it might be some sort of joke or new concept but is true, Hankyung is trying to leave, Kyunhyun's message was kinda sad. Oh shit, Suju is in trouble, Kangin's nearly killed someone, Kibum's practically left and now this?


----------



## Hope (Dec 21, 2009)

To me, being probably one of the biggest fans of Super Junior here, this looks like the beginning of the end for them, as much as I fucking hate to admit that. :|


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Warning, more SNSD_ 



This will cheer us up a bit- 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOEouwH26SU[/YOUTUBE]

 

At least we know these are real stories.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 21, 2009)

It's Strong Heart and Kang Ho Dong, nothing's supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Good lord Yoona, Yuri and Seohyun together, so hot

So this is the year that will be remembered as the beginning of the end for DBSK and Suju. Its unfortunate for the other members, I hope Donghae is okay


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 21, 2009)

good riddance to the same old same old.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel bad for the ELFS and Cassies

If something like that happened to SNSD, it kinda would suck to just see your fandom start deteriorating.   Same for just about any other groups fans too

It's one thing for them to do a Destiny's Child and be like "oh shit we're going our seperate ways" but it's another to go down in scandal


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I doubt this will be the end of Super Junior, if ones mising noone will notice, theres like 20 where that came from


----------



## MOTO (Dec 21, 2009)

I highly doubt the departure of one member will lead to the end of SUJU.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

I dunno, the problem with Suju is that

1 Heechul has an ankle problem so only performs half of songs
2 Who the fuck is Kibum again!?
3 Kangin, we called this meeting because we think you have a problem... 
4 HAN GENG COME BACK 
5 Donghae is uber sexy

I mean, that leaves like 8, but it doesn't feel the same. I honestly think the Answer MV feels weird because it's missing Kibum altogether and Kangin is only in the end shot.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 21, 2009)

​


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm guessing you're doing what most of us are afraid to do

imagining all three naked at the same time


----------



## Adachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Funny how in that pic Seohyun's covering her face, Yuri's sort of covered, and the only clear visible face is that of Yoona. You must think she's hot now, right Sasori? 

@Suju: also funny how all the bad things has happened to male artists this year (2PM, DBSK, Suju, GD). I guess that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was right when she said "ZOMG THE NINE PLASTIC SLUTS HAVE STEALEN ALL TEH LUCK THESE YEAR!!!!!!!!111111111oneONEONE!11"



OT: Cara, I think I'm gonna buy TF2 for Christmas


----------



## Sasori (Dec 21, 2009)

lol scared. I welcome it :ho


----------



## Sasori (Dec 21, 2009)

Nah Yoona still looks disgustingly skinny.

Wierdly enough, her legs are really tanned compared to her ghoulishly pale face. If that colour was on Seohyun's legs...>_>


----------



## Adachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Or it can simply be the lighting from when the pic's taken.



YURIYAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Adachi (Dec 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpD0HI4eMSU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhJRCrqa8m0[/YOUTUBE]

*GODDAMIT I'VE NEVER WANTED TO GO BACK IN TIME AS MUCH AS NOW*


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

Adachi said:


> OT: Cara, I think I'm gonna buy TF2 for Christmas


lol awesome, I need a new PC so I can ACTUALLY play it without having to use my brothers PC

but luckily he's been gone a lot so i've been able to play TF2 and L4D2 a lot :ho


Sasori said:


> lol scared. I welcome it :ho



I still can't get past two at once. 



Sasori said:


> Nah Yoona still looks disgustingly skinny.
> 
> Wierdly enough, her legs are really tanned compared to her ghoulishly pale face. If that colour was on Seohyun's legs...>_>



seohyun & yoona are pretty much gonna stay pale.  they seem tanned in something i watched before, I can't remember, and that was barely. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel like double posting.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 21, 2009)

I really wish I didn't come to Japan for Christmas Break, I could have stayed in Korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, whatcha doin in Japan? 

what the shit it gave me some shitty MSN icon


----------



## MOTO (Dec 21, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I feel like double posting.


OMG 

Would have been even better if they had taken it all off though


----------



## Adachi (Dec 22, 2009)

^No. Even I would not like to see that happen. 

@koguryo: Oh right, you went to Japan instead of GOING TO THE CONCERT AND FANCAMING AND GIVING US PRECIOUS FANACCOUNTS mad


----------



## Buster (Dec 22, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I feel like double posting.



I like it how Taeyeon does it slowly 
!@#% SUNNY MOVE


----------



## Sasori (Dec 22, 2009)

Girls        :3


----------



## Sasori (Dec 22, 2009)

So I'm listening to Planet Shiver's mini album Momentum.

Gaeko's autotune part just makes the tracks sound like Kanye's 808's & Heartbreaks album xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh wow

that makes me want to hear it yet, do not want because the radio station that wakes me up played heartless like twice every fucking 30 minutes :|


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RME-FkC6Q5I[/YOUTUBE]

BEG mob fancam

there's a random black person in there. >_>


----------



## Sasori (Dec 22, 2009)

Must be Tasha's dad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 22, 2009)

After their debut, half of us are gonna be like ......

SNSD who?!?!?!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yo3p2Jpy9k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFx6GwOO1qs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiVtmx0h5Fg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHyLgV9gXw0&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUr85Z6Bzs8&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

I simply cannot get enough of this concert.






 I'm sorry guys, please just bare with me for another couple of days, my mind's just not in this world right now.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh, it's one of those nights again. Slowly filling up my 1tb hard drive with K-Pop performances and watching them for hours, wishing those girls were mine.


;__________;

So much shit to download. I have been a bit bored of SNSD lately, but god damn, those Genie performances.

DEM LEGS.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 23, 2009)

Korea in summer?
I think so.
My cousin told me she'll show me a bunch of her pretty korean friends.
Not telling my gf.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Korea in summer?
> I think so.
> My cousin told me she'll show me a bunch of her pretty korean friends.
> Not telling my gf.



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Sasori (Dec 23, 2009)

^ You're doing it wrong.

Let me teach you:



thegoodjae said:


> My *cousin* told me she'll


Pics or it didn't happen.



> show me a bunch of her *pretty korean friends*.


Pics of them naked or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone tell me more about this "Naked News Korea"??

And:





> Their performances will be composed of inappropriate songs and choreography


Sounds good :ho


----------



## MOTO (Dec 23, 2009)

Naked News Korea was a scam.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 23, 2009)

lawlz my grandpa was watching 2pm's new mv on tv for like 5 secs till he shook his finger at them and change the channel


----------



## MOTO (Dec 23, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> lawlz my grandpa was watching 2pm's new mv on tv for like 5 secs till he shook his finger at them and change the channel


Dude that's hilarious


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 23, 2009)

he was never a fan of them. i remember when he saw again&again he asked, "What is again and again?" in korean. i feel bad for the old koreans with the rapid use of konglish


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

I forced my mom to watch Wondergirls, Suju and DBSK mvs for a joke. She took serious piss out of Shindong and his musroom hair, thought DBSK were too pretty and Wondergirls were whores


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4enCPPDjJw&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

I liked the song

The girl seems like someone I could bring home to momma


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I didn't get to go yet, it isn't summer. My cousin living with me right now is noisy as hell.
She's nice though.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 23, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Well I didn't get to go yet, it isn't summer. My cousin living with me right now is *noisy* as hell.
> She's nice though.



from your stand point, thats so wrong on many levels from ours its great.

meh nothin new in the kpop scene atm, just waiting for daesung/taeyang strong heart episode to be aired


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2009)

gifphdsabsn;fd'  there aren't enough pictures of Sooyoung doing santa baby.

I wanted to make a better avy than this


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Supreme Team feat T

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9MlkyDNoSY[/YOUTUBE]

I like it, Supreme team have a good future infront of them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2009)

it says T

auto-click

ohoho

really good song


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 23, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Or it can simply be the lighting from when the pic's taken.
> 
> 
> 
> YURIYAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Tiffany looks terrible with black hair and that girl is gorgeous wtf. ):


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2009)

Hehe that's just not a good picture of it.  She looks pretty in other pics. :0

btw I think the thread should watch Global Talk with SNSD, not because it's SNSD based, but it's funny seeing the cultures clash.  xD

it'll probably appear on this channel eventually

AND FUCK THEY GOT PROT AGAIN WTF


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Somewhere over the rainbow was quite good, Taeyeon and Jessica did well

Global Talk is the one with the pretty foriegn girls right? Lol I remember them getting pissed of at Leeteuk for saying women were weaker then men.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, they take in a whole bunch of girls from different countries, and it's pretty win. xD

The chick named Cristina in this was a badass.  She can't seem to adjust her accent at all, and it sounds SOOO bad in Korean. xD

However, if anything, this made me like 5x the gay for Sunny.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Yuri doing the limbo is the hottest thing I've ever seen, someone gif that shit

Lol SNSD are so weak, the Japanese girl took them on alone

This is bloody hilarious, especially the discussion on body hair


----------



## Adachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Links for eng subbed please, I don't want to watch the Chinese subbed ones.\

OT: Cara, I got TF2! 



In b4 SNSD doing the same thing 

Actually, I doubt they would since they had too much success this year to sue their company.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 24, 2009)

Even though Family outing is ending =[ they are surely going all out with this episode

Cannot Wait !!!!



@nudeshroom; im watchin the global snsd atm and i must say its pretty weird hearing foreigners speaking korean. The italian women accent is really annoying though


----------



## Hope (Dec 24, 2009)

lol i feel bad for myself. 

Tiffany and Nicole on FO makes me feel better though, and a Big Bang/Hyori comeback aswell.


----------



## Hope (Dec 24, 2009)

^

I agree completely. SNSD aren't strong enough yet imo to even think about boycotting SM. Give it a few years and they might.

At the moment, while their popularity is so high, do you think they are going to bite the hand that feeds them? No way.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 24, 2009)

This song fits the season.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mJ4-4EZ7YI[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: Rainbow Cover
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe6550gzztk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys, is Epik High's (e) worth buying or not? I'm considering getting it for my sisters birthday, but I'm not too sure. LOL HELP.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

Suju is close to ending, and DBSK are going down the same route. SM is in serious shit. This is what happens when you treat people like shit, refuse to give them normal human rights, and threaten them constantly. SNSD won't do it but did we expect Suju to so this a year ago? Eventually it happens, it happened with Shinwha and H.O.T aswell. SM will keep doing it and harming their own prospect when it could all be avoided by simply treating them properly. They should be glad that DBSK and Suju put up with this for so long. Sleeping like 3-4 hours a day without even one holiday for 2 years? I'd fucking go crazy.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

Elite said:


> Naked News Korea was a scam.


That explains what happened. It doesn't explain what Naked News Korea is.



thegoodjae said:


> Well I didn't get to go yet, it isn't summer. My cousin living with me right now is noisy as hell.
> She's nice though.


Pics or it didn't happen ffs 



Hope said:


> Guys, is Epik High's (e) worth buying or not? I'm considering getting it for my sisters birthday, but I'm not too sure. LOL HELP.


Yes get it. An amazing album, with a nice album book.

Every Epik High fan should have this.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

That Chocotree vid was the shittest video and song I've ever seen and heard.

The girl was fucking smoking though.

Supreme Team...wow I'm going to download their album after hearing that track. Can people tell me more??

Someone said something about their association with Dynamic Duo when I said they seemed to be similar?

And lol I always just thought you guys were talking about Supreme T aka Tablo :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrjFKJCQXp4[/YOUTUBE]

i'm dead... again lol.


*Spoiler*: _oh who am i kidding_ 



MAKNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

pek  
pek  
pek  
pek  
pek


----------



## Buster (Dec 24, 2009)

Hope said:


> Guys, is Epik High's (e) worth buying or not? I'm considering getting it for my sisters birthday, but I'm not too sure. LOL HELP.


Ofcourse it's worth it!



Ennoea said:


> Suju is close to ending, and DBSK are going down the same route. SM is in serious shit. This is what happens when you treat people like shit, refuse to give them normal human rights, and threaten them constantly. SNSD won't do it but did we expect Suju to so this a year ago? Eventually it happens, it happened with Shinwha and H.O.T aswell. SM will keep doing it and harming their own prospect when it could all be avoided by simply treating them properly. They should be glad that DBSK and Suju put up with this for so long. Sleeping like 3-4 hours a day without even one holiday for 2 years? I'd fucking go crazy.


Avex will keep DBSK/THSK alive


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 24, 2009)

But Avex is kinda in cooperation with SM; if they get blacklisted like JTL [is that it?] then what'll happen? ):


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

Then Imma be like

"Yo DBSK, go join JYP.

...you get bunny ears instead."


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys know SNSD eat only 800 calories a day right?
Korean celebrities have it hard. They aren't like american ones that just work when they want and then party it up with the hamptons. haha


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

That was actually corrected to 1200 lol

they would be passing out like flies if it were only 800 and that first report was true (saying they only ate fruits and veggies)

The second one made much more sense lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

> That Chocotree vid was the shittest video and song I've ever seen and heard.



It really was wasn't it


> Avex will keep DBSK/THSK alive



I hope so, SM won't blacklist them, right now DBSK's success in Japan is what really giving them the dough, they won't wanna fuck that up.

Supreme Team are good, I've posted practically the whole mini album here

Dynamic Duo found them, nutured them and expect them to carry on their name.

Btw I heard an interesting story the other day. You know Dynamic Duo used to be called CB Mass right? Apparently there were three guys and their first album did quite well. But then one of the members ran off with all the money. And guess why? So he could buy Lee Hyori a car

And thats what ended CB Mass and created Dynamic Duo


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

Btw if anyones interested Intimate Note with SS501 and Kara has been subbed, as has the first ep of Idol Army with Mblaq.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

OMG

LINKU PLZ (intimate note)


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Supreme Team are good, I've posted practically the whole mini album here
> 
> Dynamic Duo found them, nutured them and expect them to carry on their name.


Ah no wonder they are so similar. You can really tell the influence.



> Btw I heard an interesting story the other day. You know Dynamic Duo used to be called CB Mass right? Apparently there were three guys and their first album did quite well. But then one of the members ran off with all the money. And guess why? So he could buy Lee Hyori a car
> 
> And thats what ended CB Mass and created Dynamic Duo


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

That is fucking epic.

I knew they were once a 3 man group called CB Mass, but I had no idea what happened. Who is the other guy lol?

And I wonder what he got in return :ho?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

> Who is the other guy lol?



Well he's probably Lee Hyori's chauffeur now


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Well he's probably Lee Hyori's chauffeur now


lol          wat


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

lol

gah RAGE

I WANT SEOHYUN'S FANCAM FOR 16 GOING ON 17 IN FUUUUULLLLLLL

I mean, I will buy the DVD, but damn.  T_T


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the link. Just send me your nudes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 24, 2009)

holy shit that's a hard decision

seohyun or my dignity

i choose her


----------



## Sasori (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 25, 2009)

omg SS501 + Kara on Intimate Note; I totally ship Jungmin/Gyuri now lol.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 25, 2009)

> hope is a paper boat


So bittersweet. Yet so true.


----------



## Agony (Dec 25, 2009)

anyone saw the TVXQ live in tokyo dome?its in japanese but stil,their korean bands.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

> omg SS501 + Kara on Intimate Note; I totally ship Jungmin/Gyuri now lol.



Jungmin is hilarious as it is, but add Gyuri, you've got awesome shit right there


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 25, 2009)

I still can't help but lol every time I think of Gyuri in that bank from their bakery show. 

"Do you have a VIP lounge?"


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 25, 2009)

Sasori said:


> So bittersweet. Yet so true.



It's the song that got me into them.



Agony said:


> anyone saw the TVXQ live in tokyo dome?its in japanese but stil,their korean bands.



lol you don't say.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 26, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> I still can't help but lol every time I think of Gyuri in that bank from their bakery show.
> 
> "Do you have a VIP lounge?"



Gyuri=the biggest troll.
Talkshow host: "Did you ever think you weren't pretty"
Gyuri:"Yes"
Talkshow host: "When?"
Gyuri:"....actually, nevermind. I'm always pretty."
She got my respect as a troll.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 26, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> It's the song that got me into them.


What song?

And epic gifs are epic.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkRmKfAiki0&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I couldn't stop repeating the beginning part where they shake their butts.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXrqEapsvoI[/YOUTUBE]

funny elite happens to be in the thread when I post this xD


----------



## MOTO (Dec 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]uXrqEapsvoI[/YOUTUBE]

Go Gahee! <3

showing everyone how awesome and amazing she is 

edit:

Damn...beaten by 2 minutes!


----------



## MOTO (Dec 26, 2009)

> funny elite happens to be in the thread when I post this xD


That's cuz I was about to post it


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2009)

bwahaha

that was interesting


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

2009 Masamix, enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5DphP_AyxE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Holy shit this was good, im gonna dload the remix:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drGWQisFMYQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

KJE Chocolate:

Choco Girls (Gain, Miryo, Gyuri, Seungyeon and 4minute) performance:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctECKmT_JAs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Choco Girls~ Shut Up:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7oCzvLPeeE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL I love Miryo & Gain's remake of the Heartbeat rap. 

Chocolate performances were great! O:


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 26, 2009)

I love Gyuri, she's so sassy. That kind of character in a female idol is hard to find in a country like Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhFh5kR0mzY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWAe3S0HAG8[/YOUTUBE]
04:24 is where Gyuri's awesomeness begins


----------



## Sasori (Dec 26, 2009)

Masamixes <3


----------



## MOTO (Dec 27, 2009)

Let the SNSD hate start again 



I call BS btw. Sounds to me like a rumor started by an anti in a sad and pathetic attempt to make the girls look bad.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 27, 2009)

aw i hate anti's. they killed my favorite korean actress choi jinsil


----------



## Adachi (Dec 27, 2009)

**

-edit- Yeah, posted already, w/e


----------



## Adachi (Dec 27, 2009)

> Chinese Sones told me about this made up rumor concerning Hankyung and explained to me that this fake rumor was posted on some site but got picked up by Chinese portals and reported as "news". I hoped it would get contained and the rumors get dispeled in China but yesterday it started to get reported in Korean media and now it's on akp.
> 
> It's really annoying but I won't worry about it too much since it's just obvious bs.
> 
> ...



Some reliable dude said this on soompi.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 27, 2009)

Goddamn OMONA, people actually _reason_ with each other to solve out differences in opinions...wow, that place is heaven


----------



## Adachi (Dec 27, 2009)

Found this on OMONA 

I'm actually quite surprised people are not gullible to this even on AKP


----------



## Hope (Dec 27, 2009)

Lmfao at that macro.

Oh Chinese media. 

I didn't believe this when I read it, both groups are close to each other, so even if they do rip into each other, they all take it with a pinch of salt. People need to give SNSD a break, these poor girls still have so many haters and antis it's unreal even though they have tried so hard in the past year.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 27, 2009)

Adachi said:


> Goddamn OMONA, people actually _reason_ with each other to solve out differences in opinions...wow, that place is heaven



lol I love that place.


SO EXCITED FOR SHINEE + BABIES OMG.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 27, 2009)

Sasori said:


> What song?
> 
> And epic gifs are epic.



lol you didn't notice? D:
That lyric was from Epik High's 'One.'


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

I knew SNSD were eviiiiiil!!!! Hankyung coem to noona she'll take care of you!!!pek



> aw i hate anti's. they killed my favorite korean actress choi jinsil



Don't remind me, I nearly fucking shed a tear while watching Last Scandal

How stupid do Anti's think people are? I mean seriously some of those quotes were just plain retarded


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

> "There was one time when we were in the dressing room and SNSD came in and seeing Hankyung's yellow hair, Taeyeon shouted, "Oppa what did you do?* Do you think that you look Korean with yellow hair?"*


----------



## Hope (Dec 27, 2009)

^

Okay then, does that make the majority of my family including me secretly Korean with our blonde hair?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 27, 2009)

Theres only one thing I can think when I watch this clip and combine it with her extortionist stories

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD3ePN5Q83E[/YOUTUBE]

*LIKE A BOSS*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Dec 28, 2009)

New track from BEAST. <3



K-Pop artists must be super busy. No wonder they're always ill and fainting. Performing numerous times per week along with practice and recording sessions must really take it out of you.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel bad for Baek Ji Young. 

That was so sweet of her right before she fainted at her concert.


----------



## Buster (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Sasori (Dec 28, 2009)

^ I love how because it's Taeyeon that whole pervert thing is a good thing 


> Netizens have commented, "Where could you ever find such a cute byuntae?" Seriously, only in SNSD



Man if it was anyone else, or if it was a guy or something...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2009)

Omg... As soon as I'm on my laptop... New avy get

I should pair it with a sig of when she said "Fany has a sexy butt"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Chocochip (Dec 28, 2009)

ads>Seohyun
gg


----------



## Buster (Dec 29, 2009)

Sasori said:


> ^ I love how because it's Taeyeon that whole pervert thing is a good thing
> 
> 
> Man if it was anyone else, or if it was a guy or something...


Haha true true, but still if it was a guy... fangirls would just go "Wish he did that with me ".


thegoodjae said:


> ads>Seohyun
> gg


HAHAHA, sorry actually it's not cool for her but.. WTHELL


----------



## Sasori (Dec 29, 2009)

Yaranaika?



thegoodjae said:


> ads>Seohyun
> gg


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Also: 





> I think I've seen that chick's face more than the back of my own hand.


I'm pretty sure it would be a direct proportion...everytime I see Yoona's face, I see the back of my hand


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

Anybody watching Gayo Dejun live?

fuck, this is amazing. better than mamas by like 1000000%.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

I watched some of it

and it IS epic omg

I would continue watching but the lag is too much for me and I'm just gonna download the entire show xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy crap monmon uploaded a bunch of it already!  This guy is the best <33333

edit: FX doing magic!  It was soo cute.  and dude, Amber has gotten more screams than all of 4minute and T-ara put together. xD

B2ST... Junhyung's bowtie is adorable. XD


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still watching it, omfg. Hae dancing to Sign made my life.

WHERE THE HELL IS ABRACADABRA? omg why didn't BEG do it? 

they best do it later on.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol i'm only on performance #10... and monmon has like 36 already uploaded and still going XD

wow, Luna destroyed the RDD dance.  I mean, it was expected from Victoria, but Luna is a badass.


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

CL doing Heartbreaker was badass.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

I just watched that, it's awesome.  But I think I saw a _little_ too much of CL. 

edit: Amber & Krystal did awesome for Sorry Sorry :3


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2009)

Fuck I wish I was in Korea for these shows.  Also perf. #26, Wooyoung's a pimp.


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still watching it live and I'm on GD doing Heartbreaker and other songs you've got a while to go yet.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude.

GAHEE<3333333333333

I feel bad for Uee for almost falling.  She did the dance pretty well, even though her lack of emotion almost added to the eerie effect.  It was a pretty great performance overall. <3


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm on Taeyang now. Omg this man is hot.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

holy shit thesse performances are greaaaaat

However, I'm glad they left the singing to Junsu on 5 steps. >______>;


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

Omg joint GD/YB stage, singing Lies and Korean Dream now. Fuck me the other 2 gayo's are going to have to step up their game after this epic one. (eg, like bring Jay or DBSK or something )


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL

Think about it, the New Years one Jay just pops out of nowhere. 

Jonghyun's Juliette acoustic sounds 10x better than the original


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2009)

Special Stages are amazing.  Well SBS always steps up for these, last year and this year were amazing.

I'm still expecting Jay to fuckin' pop out from under the stage during any Heartbeat performance and do the whole dieing thing at the end.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

just saw 2ne1 get dat FIYAA

OMG YAY BOM

EDIT: AND TAEYANG?  I LOVE THIS OMG

aww YG family too. 

and it continued with G-dragon and CL, I gotta say I liked it xD


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG MY BABIES SUPER JUNIOR I LOVE THEM SO MUCH.

kinda  about geng, but they're putting on a good show.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

omg suju comes on soo late D:

I'm only at the MJ tributes

edit: Lee Seung Gi is cute but he's definitely not MJ XD

SUJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Kyuhyun did it, that was interesting xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

HOLY FUCK 2PM AND SNSD

MY TWO FAVES OMG

SEOHYUN + NICKHUN

OFDSMGNAS;OULHFIPSDGIFHA


I NEARLY JSUT HAD AN ASTHMA ATTACK


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

holy shit son dambi out of nowhere

Edit:  After School win, and OMG GAHEEEE AGAIN <3333333

k will has a beautiful voice, so does Jonghyun

BUT OMG

JUNSU

BUMP & GRIND OMG

omg

the 4 of them

brilliant

Shindong & Key = EPIC WIN FOR MUZIK  AND JO KWON IN SIGN OMG

Heesica lives!


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

best music festival/award show I've ever watched live.

MBC and KBS, STEP YO GAME UP! Nothing can top what I've just watched.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

omg they better settheir standards up

i'm only probably halfway through

AND DUDE WTF WHY DO 2PMS SHIRTS SAY ANAL LOOL

oh gosh, 2pms performances have been amazing.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 29, 2009)

Just watched the performace

GREAT F**KN WAY TO END 2009


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy shit

this thing is 2pm saturated NAD IT'S AMAZING

The ending to heartbeat was pretty great

and since this is the hip hop thread, i feel obligated to post Sith Lord G-dragon for Sasori to see later XD


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQxP_sTr7ZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 29, 2009)

Byyy far my highlight is 

After school/kara version of heart beat, Kahi <3 !!! & my YG bias perfromaces


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

lol i'm loving all of it, this one so far is mostly YG/JYP and has a lot of Taedragon Bromance lol

The next one I would hope has more SM/daesang & I think pledis is BEG's? can't remember xD


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit son dambi out of nowhere
> 
> Edit:  After School win, and OMG GAHEEEE AGAIN <3333333
> 
> ...



LOLLLLLLL

Once again he nailed the part perfectly


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Omg the Genie remix was pretty awesome.   And hot <3333


----------



## MOTO (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish I had watched it live.

Excellent performance by After School. The best BOY performance I've seen from them. And that dance break was hawt!

Once again, Gahee impresses. She was so hot in the Heartbeat and BOY performances. She also demonstrated her piano skills. So awesome. Fuckin love her<3

Absolutely loved the Genie remix and lol at the girls performing Gee in their pajamas  Very cute regardless XD

This performance wont get much attention but I thought Davichi & 2AM's performance together was quite amazing.

WTF is up with GD's hair. Looks terrible. I liked his performance though. 

So much more to watch...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol after watching it

I was like "IS THERE ANYTHING THIS WOMAN CANNOT DO?"

Gahee is like, awesome. O:


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so fucking happy I watched it live, seriously. I LOVED ALL THE 2PM, OMG.

And of course, SBS saved the best til last. SUJU/SNSD! 

YG Family was amazing too <3

but what happened to the Wonder Girls overseas message? Or have I got my gayo's mixed up here?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

omg theres too many to keep track of whatever the hell is going on 

I just want more 

*deep breath*

SNSDSUJU2PM2NE1KARASHINEEFXBEAST2AMBEGAFTERSCHOOLTIARA

and Jay must come back with DBSK and they all perform Mirotic together and everyones happy and Boa comes in and says AMERICA LOVES ME

that would be awesome


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> and Jay must come back with DBSK and they all perform Mirotic together and everyones happy and Boa comes in and says AMERICA LOVES ME
> 
> that would be awesome



The only way KBS or MBC can top SBS is by doing this and bringing in ft island who seem to be mia recently and the other 3 big bang members and maybe a bit of rain too. lmfao.

then Hankyung can come and be all LOL I WAS ONLY JOKING I LOVE SM and then everyone can just have one massive party!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

Sup guys?


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh god, I just watched the female Heartbeat perf. 

Fucking Uee tripped. 

And daayuuum, Kahi is fierce.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

lol imma defend Uee, cause other than that trip, she did pretty damn good.  That and they were in heels(Gahee was in flat dress shoes though for her flip). lol

Hyuna, on the other hand... I mean she did alright,but i feel like she could avoided looking as sloppy as some things came out. >_>

AND NO

GD IS A SITH LORD, YOU SAW THAT HOOD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

Brb watching 50 videos monmonsnow uploaded

I missed the bloody show!!


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, omona was right. This is a 2PM show. 

A damn good one nevertheless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Brb watching 50 videos monmonsnow uploaded
> 
> I missed the bloody show!!



ohhh you're going to love #36


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

> Yeah, omona was right. This is a 2PM show.



I hope people don't start hating on it like SM and YG show complaints

The first time I've liked a Bo Peep performance, F(x) did well too but why did they keep bringing Shindong to the stage? Just bring Donghae and keep him there


----------



## MOTO (Dec 29, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol after watching it
> 
> I was like "IS THERE ANYTHING THIS WOMAN CANNOT DO?"
> 
> Gahee is like, awesome. O:


Her popularity has really grown lately and rightfully so. She's really talented. And it seems that every girl out there is falling for her XD

Btw, I thought Gahee and Nicole did the best in the Heartbeat performance


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

f(x)'s performance was hella cute.

And I actually like CL's "Heartbreaker"


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 29, 2009)

Needed more SM.

MBC and KBS, you better show some Shinee, SuJu and SNSD. Maybe f(x) idk, I'm just sick of seeing 2PM in every other perf lol.


----------



## Hope (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok so I just re-watched Super Junior's Billie Jean tribute, and are my eyes deceiving me, or is that Kyuhyun with the other 4 dancing to this? lmao.

*SOMEONE PLEASE GIF DONGHAE FOR ME AT 1:04 AND I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER LMFAO*


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't mind so much 2pm. considering like said, it's usually YG vs SM and JYP has been pretty preoccupied with WG in America.

It kinda went in the order JYP > YG > SM & Cube > Kara(DSP) & BEG(network thing) & After School/Son Dambi

For only 6 people representing YG, they got more individual performances than the 29 of SM combined 

Even so, still quite impressed with everything and want more SM for New Yeaaars

edit:  We were all suprised, yeah that's Kyuhyun XD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

2AM did well too, Girl group Ring Ding Dong dance, hot diggity esp Go Hara

Why do SM girls always get stuck singing Sorry Sorry? If they're forced to do SM songs then please do Mirotic or something. Good Performance anyway, Yoona and the shhh

This is what a special girl group stage should be!!! They rocked Heartbeat, Gahee was badass as were the rest. Poor Uee couldn't keep up but the girl is probably tired as hell. Anyway loved it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

Shinee, Suju and F(x) need more attention but having a show thats not SM and YG overkill is fine by me. More Kara and SS501 as well

Lol 2PM sang really bad


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL

THAT performance.  

all i can say is thank god for Junsu and his sweet voice


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

> Why do SM girls always get stuck singing Sorry Sorry? If they're forced to do SM songs then please do Mirotic or something.



HOLY FUCK THIS THIS THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GIVE THIS TO ME FUCKING SM


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

I know right? Imagine Yuri tied to a wall? Yoona stuck in a glass wall? Seohyun in water? Taeyeon with the green light things.

Do Wrong Number even, just stop with Sorry Sorry. 

2ne1 in school uniforms=not so cute

Park Bom has a fat butt, but damn the duet was good.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

> Imagine Yuri tied to a wall? Yoona stuck in a glass wall? Seohyun in water? Taeyeon with the green light things.



OMG STOP STOP THIS IS MELTING ME


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I know right? Imagine *Yuri tied to a wall*? *Yoona stuck in a glass wall*? *Seohyun in water*? Taeyeon with the green light things.



my mind just went places



...oh...my...god...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

2PM+SNSD, more plz.

The rest of the shows can't possibly be this good, the Idols needs their rest, they'll be dead from the stress alone


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

DUDE

I LITERALLY 
-STOPPED-

BREATHING WHEN I SAW SEOHYUN AND NICKHUN DO THE DANCE WITH THE LEGS.

I nearly had to take a puff on my inhaler before I realized that I just needed to calm down. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

Seohyun looked gorgeous. Yuri and Junho looked godly aswell.

Damn Sign was fucking epic, man too many awesome performances.

Wtf is Shindong wearing in Muzik

Key is awesome, him and Jo kwon should do a dance together

Holy mother of God, the Mister performance. Lol this song should not be sang by guys, its like a loli song


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

XDD

I can't wait until MBC's now because of all this SNSD+2pm talk

We get Yoona + Taec

However it should be Jay + Sica if he was here.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, I finished watching most of the performances.

Favorite would probably be the MJ tribute. Suju was epic in that one.

GD and Taeyang perf. was nice, could have been better if all of Big Bang came.

Boys as girls perfs: no comment, except "I SAY 'HEE', YOU SAY 'SICA'. I SAY 'GEE', YOU SAY 'CHICKEN'."

2PM perfs: I like all of them, especially "Tired of Waiting", been waiting for that song for a while.

And omg, the SMTown ending  WHY COULDN'T THEY MAKE IT LONGER


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

Lol glad to see Heechul back and BEG really do know how to put on a performance don't they?

2PM's Heartbeat ending was scary

K pop please get the message, the mushroom hairstyle will never catch on so stop it!!!

SNSD Gee lacked a pillow fight, Genie was good tho.

Anyway finished it, great show, now I just need the YAB parody subs.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2009)

So is tonight MBC or KBS?  From remembering last years shows it went SBS>>>>>>>>>>MBC>>>>KBS

Anyway the You're Beautiful parody was hilarious.

Edit: Kara doing "Honey," they looked like anime characters more than dolls.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Tonight is the KBS song festival

and New years is MBC Gayo

If Monmon does the same things again... I'm going to find a way to kiss him over the internets omg


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

> Edit: Kara doing "Honey," they looked like anime characters more than dolls.



I wish they had a dance stage instead of that silly anime thing. 



> I can't wait until MBC's now because of all this SNSD+2pm talk
> 
> We get Yoona + Taec
> 
> However it should be Jay + Sica if he was here.



My two favourite K pop idols, can't wait. Lol the netizens are already whining, give it a rest twerps

Whats gonna be in the KBS song festival? The idols will be dead, so many performances and schedules to keep up with.

2PM's You're Beautiful Parody sub:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwaWK8IrH2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Dec 29, 2009)

A performance I have to see is IU singing "Marshmellow" with Taeyang in the little Marshmellow suit and at the end he takes off the head, actually where's IU anyway?

Edit: Also, where the hell is Taegoon?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 29, 2009)

Soompi on KBS said:
			
		

> Details:
> Broadcast time: 30th December Wednesday 9.55pm (1st part: 85 mins/2nd part 85 mins ? Live broadcast)
> MC: Hwang SooKyeong, Han SeokJoon, Kim Kyeong Ran announcer
> Performing artistes: Super Junior, 2PM, So Nyeo Shi Dae, 2NE1, SHINee, KARA, Brown Eyed Girls, 4Minute, Davichi, LeeSsang, Lee Seung Gi, MC Mong, Kim TaeWoo, K Will, Lee SeungChul, Shin SeungHoon, Kim GunMo, Park Jin Young, Son DamBi, Baek Ji Young
> ...



It's missing 2AM, F(x) & After School to start.  It seems more like a tribute rather than a festival show.  

Also I went on to akp forums to see if they had any sort of information, I should have known better to even touch that forum, but I noticed a thread on rappers.  My gosh, these people have some funky opinions.  Lets establish this once and for all. 

*Best Rappers:*
T, Tablo & Mithra, Tiger JK, pretty much the entire movement

*Good Idol Rappers:*
Miryo, GD

*Suitable for their group:*
Gahee & Bekah, Taecyeon, Eunhyuk & Shindong, etc.  too many of these guys

Also, I just realized.  The translated setup for SBS Gayo seems to have a lot more than what I saw.  Was all this really in the show?


*Spoiler*: _list from soompi_ 





> 2009 SBS Gayo Dejun
> Solo Artists:
> *GDragon - Heartbreaker, Korean Dream (feat. Taeyang) and Hello (feat. Sandara Park)
> *JYP- Honey, She is Pretty, No love No more and Special Performance
> ...


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 29, 2009)

F**k Me dead, Thank God she took the spot light away from UEE


----------



## Adachi (Dec 29, 2009)

There better be more SNSD tonight and tomorrow night. 

That YB parody was a torture, I had to force myself to watch the entire thing just because I was curious what songs they used. 

KBS and MBC better top SBS.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 29, 2009)

-_- there are a couple more decent "idol" rappers then GD. Just saying. Supreme team aren't even idol's but they should be up there. 

I thought the show was amazing, the shows that stood out to me were Bom and Taeyangs duet and a lot of the joke stages.

And that spok hair had better not catch on. Im watching star trek right now and the only one who can pull off the spock hair is spock. No one else is bad ass enough.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2009)

Eighth one from the bottom is win


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 30, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLz_N1pskok&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-8-HM[/YOUTUBE]

ANTI SNSD VIDEO, made me lol


----------



## orky5000 (Dec 30, 2009)

Buh-buh Big Bang! ;D lol sorry, had to do it. I love those guys. ^_^ I can't say I like how they're all doing the "Yeah! I'm gonna go solo and it's gonna be awesome! Until I finally realize that I was only great because of my band, that is!" thing. =/ I really like them more when they're together.


----------



## Hope (Dec 30, 2009)

lmao that snsd thing, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hope (Dec 30, 2009)

double post lol sorry

KBS have failed to step the game up. Currently watching it, and it's such a snoozefest, there's loads of grannys in the audience lmao.

BEG are on now though, so it's alright.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> -_- there are a couple more decent "idol" rappers then GD. Just saying. Supreme team aren't even idol's but they should be up there.



oh i thought supreme team were in the movement too, my bad

lol that video

i don't get antis, but they can continue doing what they're doing.  It really doesn't matter anymore now


----------



## Hope (Dec 30, 2009)

All the idols dancing to eachothers songs? Best part about this KBS Gayo.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2009)

I think when I get back to Seoul, I'm gonna have a new K-Pop girl group member set.  What would look better?  T-Ara's Eunjung, T-Ara's Hyomin, or Secret's Sunhwa.

Aww, Nicole and Ryeowook.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

The Sunhwa chick is cute, though I don't know much about her. D:

and OMG WHERE NICOLE AND RYEOWOOK O:

I love wookie :3


----------



## koguryo (Dec 30, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> The Sunhwa chick is cute, though I don't know much about her. D:
> 
> and OMG WHERE NICOLE AND RYEOWOOK O:
> 
> I love wookie :3



Sunhwa's pretty hilarious in Invincible Youth, that's why I like her.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

omg thanks <3

edit: omg I love that song. <3

Also, I love the SM family MJ tribute this time around.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

I think all the girls on Invincible Youth are awesome, esp Go hara.

I think its near impossible to beat SBS which put on one of the best shows I've seen, each performance was actually interesting. I think MBC is the only one that might come close, anyway I'll check out the KBS show.

Anyone else think the guy who filmed SBS Music festival was a bit retarded? In some of the performances he missed out parts because he was filming the wrong things.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

The producers were probably tired as shit by then.  They didn't switch cameras at the correct time (especially in the change ver. of mister, it would be on AJ when he wasn't singing, etc) that or the camera men were being tards and were all either filming the same things or on the guests or idols. >_>

Edit: Rhythm Nation by Hyo, Yuri, Sooyoung, Seo and Yoona was the best dance performance I've EVER seen from the girls.  <33333

Now i'm watching Suju's, imma probably forget everyone else after them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Leessang, DD, Epik High, Supreme team, Eun Ji Won all released albums this year yet theres no sign of any of them anywhere? Not even Brian Joo

[Edit] Leessang were in KBS Gayo Daejun. Have the performances been uploaded? And I mean HD quality.


----------



## Buster (Dec 30, 2009)

Just because it's Joon, people think it's cute

But it's funny tho


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2009)

FUCK THE BABY, YOO JAE SUK, TIMING IS NOW


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

> The original Family Outing will come to an end. The new season will feature new members as well as a new configuration of the show. One thing will stay the same and it's MC Yoo.



I want Kim Jong Kook, Hyori to atleast stay which I doubt esp since Hyori will be releasing an album soon. New members just won't be the same.

And no pretty boys or girls without a personality.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, so far 2010 looks awesome.  

Man, I suddenly feel like watching FO with Yoona in it.  It's hilarious how they were all in love with her and being nice to her.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I want Kim Jong Kook, Hyori to atleast stay which I doubt esp since Hyori will be releasing an album soon. New members just won't be the same.
> 
> And no pretty boys or girls without a personality.


Actually, probably no since Hyori and Jaesuk both just won Daesang on SBS Entertainment Awards. The producers might want her to stay. 

@KBS Gayo: lol once again, my favorite is the MJ tribute, but so far SBS>>>KBS


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

Rhythm Nation was far beyond all epic.

However, the MJ tribute was amazing.  I loved how into the part Seohyun was. <333


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

The producers will want to keep her but her staying would be a different story. Without her KJK and Deasung will she stay?

KBS Gayo was kinda dull, the MJ tributes were good and the dance off was decent but otherwise it was boring.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2009)

I've kinda ignored pretty much all the KBS stuff except SNSD and BEG and a little 2pm.

I heard they did Tired of Waiting though, anyone got a link for it?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Dec 30, 2009)

As someone mention, it was more of a mj tribute then a end of year show.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 31, 2009)

I think AKP gave me a small virus and it killed my computer's display function. Now I basically can't use my comp until I fix it. 

Well, at least now I have a better reason for myself to never visit that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) nest again.


----------



## Adachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, and who was it that said she has a spare OMONA account that I can use? If you don't mind, please give it to me lol.


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone posted this yet? Sj+Shinee

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNUc5GAan9Q[/YOUTUBE]



 @ Sungmin


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

I just started watch the MBC gayo live.  Just in time to see Taec x Yoona

it was cute lol

Yoona singing "Like a Virgin" = WTF

OMG SEXY GAHEE


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

^
aw, I don't have it now, instead, I'm watching my locals destroy good songs ):

how is it? interesting?  btw, happy new year everyone


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

it's prety great, defnitely better than KBS but not sure about SBS

LOL JYP VS. 2PM


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

HD uploads of perfs

and dudes, lol.  When I was watching it streamed, so many people thought the performances were live.

EVEN when Suju went from black tuxes to white in under 3 seconds.

AHAHAHAHA GAHEE'S ENTRANCE


----------



## MOTO (Dec 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BOoWROfVfu0[/YOUTUBE]

Son Dam Bi + After School = WIN

Holy shit this performance was fuckin sexy. Gahee + Son Dam Bi  The rest of the girls looked hot too. Man this was an awesome performance. They absolutely killed it! Great job girls!


----------



## Sasori (Dec 31, 2009)

NudeShroom said:


> Yoona singing "Like a Virgin" = WTF


Proof she isn't a virgin


----------



## Sasori (Dec 31, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLz_N1pskok&feature=rec-fresh+div-r-8-HM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ANTI SNSD VIDEO, made me lol



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

That was pretty bad but I lol'd.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

and moments later i find this



triplets got high together

and on a somewhat serious note, the girls look tired as shit now that I look at this picture.  hard to tell when performing because they've been putting in so much energy

i hope all idols get rest for now.  At least a good week of sleep >_>


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Proof she isn't a virgin



how do you know?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

I want subs for the SNSD/2PM special stage

2PM and SNSD have such great chemistry with each other, the dances were good but the song choices were a bit shit, I mean Nightfever?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOoWROfVfu0[/YOUTUBE]

Okay After School killed it here, Pussy Cat Dolls look like shit compared to these girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

Epik High doing Rock U by Kara
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHnzh8bMH4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)

after school is a gazillion times better than pussy cat dolls in the dance special


----------



## Adachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I want subs for the SNSD/2PM special stage
> 
> 2PM and SNSD have such great chemistry with each other, the dances were good but the song choices were a bit shit, I mean Nightfever?
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah both SNSD and 2pm have an insane amount of personality and when they're together, it's pure win.  

however i wish they'd shift the focus from Yoona or Taec.  Even though Taec really isn't featured THAT much I just want to see some of the other members that aren't him or Khun.   

Like someone said, Junho and Yuri had great chemistry for dancing.  and Wooyoung and Tiffany is a fun match too. 

Yoona x Taec? I mean c'mooooooon. Yoona is a good actress but she's almost as bad as seohyun when it comes to a high amount of chemistry with guys. It was good for a first but I hope if this theme persists it DEFINITELY changes to a different couple

epik high doing kara


----------



## Adachi (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, call me a freak or whatever, but JYP's song is actually growing on me lol.

Well, I am glad to say that SM will most likely concentrate their promotions on Sooyoung, Hyoyeon, and Seohyun in 2010.


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 31, 2009)

omg moar seohyun plz

and more dance performances like rhythm nation

i mean i know that was for the concert, but it was pretty damn epic for them to do Janet Jackson, AND rock the dance and have Seohyun rock the singing


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

Yoona X Taec were a terrible pairing. I really don't want that couple shit anyway, I just want them grinding each other

Black girl band stuff, Yuri was sexy as hell.


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2shYIbyoNM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

For your viewing pleasure

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihTpj-cEnik&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Tired of waiting debuts


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

Lol byuntae

And omg tired of waiting is WIN


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 1, 2010)

Gah, I have so much shit to download. I am enjoying the SBS Festival a lot though. Just waiting for the KBS and MBC festivals to finish downloading. \o/

Hyunah's new hairstyle is so sexy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

Ugh I need to download them before I realize that they're all gone from Youtube. xD

and man, people keep bitching about how Monmon privated them on his channel. He was nice enough to upload them, they need to accept that if he keeps them up much longer that youtubes gonna shoot him


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

and holy shit GUYS GUYS GUYS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2egoDprAG8c[/YOUTUBE]

Amber is a better singer than a rapper.  my gosh give them a better song that takes vocal talent and not shiny things. U:

And now that 2010 has started

what do we want to see this year in the kpop industry?

"o hay boom, tukutz, you, you, and you.  go home and entertain plz.  we dun need u in da army no moar"

Headlines: 
JAEBEOM RETURNS

Super Junior is back... but for some reason they have 13?!  NEW MEMBER KIBUM!
T-ara is still performing with tails.  Investigations confirm they are real furries.

whatchoo guys wanna see?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Ugh I need to download them before I realize that they're all gone from Youtube. xD
> 
> and man, people keep bitching about how Monmon privated them on his channel. He was nice enough to upload them, they need to accept that if he keeps them up much longer that youtubes gonna shoot him



I used his channel but eventually started finding other places that were regulary updated.



I usually use that blog unless I find higher quality stuff somewhere else.

EDIT: Haha, I didn't see that news post on AKP. Nicole is awesome. <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> "The same girl with 'honey thighs' has a gut."
> "Wooyoung must have seen her fat and froze in place with that expression of his."
> "Wooyoung's thighs are as big as Tiffany's!"
> *"Tiffany's New Year resolution: lose weight."*



Some fat Korean bitch is gonna get a punch in the ovaries by me

Netizens can kiss my ass, Tiffany, eat more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

When it comes to Tiffany

I'd hit it

multiple times.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5L6g30yQ_o[/YOUTUBE]
(you need annotations on for subs)
*AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAA*


----------



## Adachi (Jan 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and holy shit GUYS GUYS GUYS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2egoDprAG8c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I lol'd at this entire post.

What I want to see this year:

- What's this!? SNSD getting Disk Daesang?! MORE LIKELY THAN YOU THINK!
- SNSD debuting in Japan (quite likely to happen though not sure if want, but I want to see Sooyoung speak Jap again) 
- Seohyun solo debut, and Hyoyeon being in a variety show as a main cast
- MIROTIC: SNSD VERSION
- SNSD CONCERT IN CANADA
- f(x) GETTING A GOOD FUCKING SONG TO PROMOTE (that should go to all SM artists)
- 3/5 members of WG have killed themselves because they are sick of "Nobody"
- the current CEO of SME getting replaced by some kindhearted man
- Jay returns (things won't be the same though)

Yeah, that's all I can think so now. 

@IY: honestly, watch this show, it's just plain hilarious. It's a weekly must-watch for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

lol Hyo being in a main cast would be WIN the girl is seriously funny 

Mirotic 

AND I AGREE 100% WITH THE GOOD SM SONG.  ESPECIALLY f(x) and Shinee.  seriously, two fucking talented groups with lame shit.  (besides replay of course)

i lol'd pretty hard at the WG thing


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

WG's new album will be good, I can't wait for it. But yeah someone kill "Nobody" with fire.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5L6g30yQ_o[/YOUTUBE]
> (you need annotations on for subs)
> *AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAA*



 I love Sunhwa, she's hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm her new biggest fan.

Though Sunny and Yuri won me back with their reactions.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 1, 2010)

> - MIROTIC: SNSD VERSION



OMG YES                PLZ.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2010)

Ugh.  It's probably just netizens again.  Just netizen trolls I hope.  Because from what I've seen, Korea does have some awkward views on race, but they seem pretty accepting overall as time goes by.  Still... just hoping it's just trolling netizens.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

Assholes. That's all.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 2, 2010)

Hopefully this triggers a fued between tiger and netizens


----------



## Hope (Jan 2, 2010)

JFC, will netizens ever learn? How could they say that over a baby? :/

But on another note, Tiger's tweets are awesome in general.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2010)

My avy makes me look srs.

/kept finding yoona spam pics when lurking ssf


----------



## Buster (Jan 2, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2shYIbyoNM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> For your viewing pleasure


DAYUUUMMM. I know that their asses are hot but wtfak..


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2010)

Sasori said:


> .



we haven't please you as of late?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2010)

Nudes I'm sorry my life is falling apart right now


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2010)

;______;



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfi0F7DML94[/YOUTUBE]

i found this... interesting.

wassup

wassup

wassup wassup wassup


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

> Nudes I'm sorry my life is falling apart right now



Wish we could help Sasori. Don't worry about this thread,we'll take care of it and when you return we'll be here, Sasori fighting!!!!!

Btw anyone know which performance it was when Yoona went all fangirl for Taeyang?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2010)

all fangirl?  I don't remember her spazzing out or anything but she made a cute face when she saw his abs on star dance battle


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpLsnHSmbyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 3, 2010)

At least ~*Tohoshinki*~ will keep on existing.


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 3, 2010)

Buster said:


>


Lol at their hands


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

Only your nudes will save me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Only your nudes will save me.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2010)

I go back to Korea tomorrow.  The only fun thing about Japan was meeting up with some friends.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

> Only your nudes will save me.



They really won't, I can assure you that


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 3, 2010)

How would everyone rate the 2009 K-pop scene in term of quality of music??


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm
*
Gee / TMYW
*
I believe the songs were appropriate for the group, however when it comes to showing off their talent, SM is weak at that.  6/10
*
Sorry Sorry / It's You*

same as SNSD's songs, but definitely better off in terms of showing off their talents in dancing and singing.  7/10
*
Fire / I Don't Care / Lollipop*

Fire wasn't exactly my style, but I loved I Don't Care.  However I do think YG is on point with what it wants to do. 9/10
*
Abracadabra / Sign*

Abracadabra was win.  I love sign as well. <3  9/10

Juliette / Ring Ding Dong
Again & Again / I Hate You / Heartbeat
Hot Issue / Muzik
La Cha Ta / Chu
Bad Girl / Mystery
Oh Yeah
Lies / Bo Peep
Ah / Because of You
Wanna / Mister
Love Like This
My Ear's Candy
Wedding Dress / Where u at
Gossip
and whatever that Secret song was

Okay, I was gonna go through individually, but it's a lot of stuff to go through.

maybe i'll update.  too lazy.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

2009 was all about Epik High.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2010)

hehe

the khiphop scene seemed pretty good, sans DOK D:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

DOK should remain in the Thunderground. It will keep both the Underground and Overground hiphop scenes clean


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2010)

Bwahaha

Poor batman

I can't get friggin Marshmallow out of my head.  AND I WANT THAT GIGANTIC FUCKING STAGE FLUFF ONE T_____T


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

"I'll meet you in my changing room in 5 minutes"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2010)

lol

it reminds me of Idol Army lol, they were cute, especially when she spilled the vinegar in his mouth and it was like "that's what you get" xD


----------



## MOTO (Jan 4, 2010)

Ennoea's favorite music artist:

[YOUTUBE]8XYIj_rUTC4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bw0DGic1DXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol
> 
> it reminds me of Idol Army lol, they were cute, especially when she spilled the vinegar in his mouth and it was like "that's what you get" xD



I love WooFany lol.


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hmm
> *
> Gee / TMYW
> *
> ...


really? I thought all of 2009's songs were pretty awesome. But uhm.. I think the problem with sj is that the dance is too exhausting(?) so their voices.. 

Gee was pretty catchy  but yeah, ABRACADABRA WINS XD
did you see the parody lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2010)

lol dirty eyed girls were another win part of 2009...

that and infinty challenges parody of gee, was so creepy and funny xD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 4, 2010)

What I would give for one night in a locked room with Hyuna.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure what to think of that. 

Hyuna is somewhat confusing.  She has such a... different persona on stage than that when you see her on IY.  She's quite cute on the show, but it seems to contradict the image they give her on stage.  It's quite confusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

The problem with Hyuna is they try to make her something she isn't. She's not CL, she's not Miryo, she can't carry songs on her own and neither is she a badass. Her dancing is weird too. I don't hate her tho, I thought she's quite funny and likeable in IY.

2009 was great, Tiger JK, Epik High, Dynamic Duo, LeeSsang, G Dragon, Supreme Team and Verbal Jint all released albums and they were all personally good. On top of it all the Idols were active aswell (minus BB). The Indie scene was perhaps not as good as it was once before but much better than last year and I heard some stunning albums. Unfortunately I've pretty much ignored Brit and US acts this year so I need to catch up on some of them

So close to the next rank, rep me you people


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2010)

ugh i'm on 24 atm, i'll nudge you over if i can 

and this all reminds me, i must finish my invincible youuuth


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2010)

I couldn't help it...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

She looks like Sooyoung.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 5, 2010)

Well its finally OFFICIAL, family outing is finished with the last episode to be filmed with yejin & chunhee. both goods and bad news combined


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 5, 2010)

at least we get to enjoy the lasts


----------



## Sasori (Jan 5, 2010)

Post              .


----------



## Adachi (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, no computer for a day and I missed so much already.

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW'ing about Family Outing.  :sadface

Now only IY will do for my Korean variety show love


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Post              .



Reply           .

Not really, I'm actually gonna say something.  Turns out Amber had a profile on soshified pre debut for f(x)

i find it lol yet awesome. D:

so far I've only located Krystal's profile.  I will find it eventually. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

Find Amber's posts where she said Korea is gay and you've got yourselves a scandal

Do you think Ambers acts all girly with the SNSD girls? Like showering with them, rubbing their backs with soap and pillow fighting with them in their nighties? lucky girl.

Thnxs for the reps im like 4 away


----------



## Adachi (Jan 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Do you think Ambers acts all girly with the SNSD girls? Like showering with them, rubbing their backs with soap and pillow fighting with them in their nighties? lucky girl.



*INSERTS MasterRoshiNoseBleed.jpg*


----------



## MOTO (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just a misunderstanding. She was laughing at a typo on the script. 



NudeShroom said:


> Reply           .
> 
> Not really, I'm actually gonna say something.  Turns out Amber had a profile on soshified pre debut for f(x)
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

Elite said:


> It's just a misunderstanding. She was laughing at a typo on the script.
> 
> 
> Link?



Unfortunately theres not much because it's a VIP one, and I never got clarification whether she had a pre debut account.  

I doubt she'll come online though, but I'm gonna stay on the forums for the next few weeks, considering it's SNSD's rest time and that's when they're most likely to hit up the comp, I would guess. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

I hit the next rank, thnx guys *is happy*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I actually lol'd at the facebook group


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jan 5, 2010)

And goddamit, now I have to check every time you guys post a link to see if it's AKP. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

lol my bad i forgot you posted about what happened 

i really hope the girls get at least 2 weeks of good rest

they deserve it

and i also hope the netizens don't blow this taeyeon thing out of proportion, my god these girls are only human


----------



## MOTO (Jan 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Unfortunately theres not much because it's a VIP one, and I never got clarification whether she had a pre debut account.
> 
> I doubt she'll come online though, but I'm gonna stay on the forums for the next few weeks, considering it's SNSD's rest time and that's when they're most likely to hit up the comp, I would guess. xD


Oh how disappointing. I thought she made some posts...

It seems like only Tiffany goes on. 

At least the album is going to be out in Feb and not this month. So hopefully they get some rest before then.

but I am very exited that it's a FULL album.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes omg, I love their first full album.  The songs were good and relaxing, I'd listen to them if I were cleaning or doing homework. 

Yeah, it sucks.  But unfortunately the only ones with English good enough in the first place to even really understand ssf are  and .  Though I'm happy Tiffany has found time to come see us in her busy schedule.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 5, 2010)

And yes.

My life obviously goes to stalking idols over the internet.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 5, 2010)

Wth, how'd you findthe VIP profiles? I tried and failed (although I didn't put much effort into it though)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

Noone stalks and finds info on teen girls better than Nude, well except maybe Sasori.


----------



## Hope (Jan 6, 2010)

Some more lolworthy news concerning Dirty Eyed Girls,  


The amount of stuff they got wrong is lolworthy, but we all know the Daily Star makes up shit and is crap.

I only joined Soshified so I could read some up-to-date news on the girls that wasn't blocked. But I'm happy that it's a full-album, might be a bit too soon though, the girls need at least a month holiday after all the hard work last year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2010)

LOLOLOL GAY JAPANESE POP GROUP


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2010)

lol Daily Star. The Daily Sport is better


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

People read Daily Star? 

Wtf who proof reads these things, so much fail, tho Im glad the Japanese gay community likes it

Electro Pop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRW30RCkLtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hope (Jan 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> People read Daily Star?



My brother does


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2010)

Daily Star is the most pathetic excuse for cheap porn EVER.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2010)

I wanna learn the Wedding Dress dance.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

Who doesnt


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2010)

your Yuri set... only makes me think of how awesome she is in invincible youth since i've been catching up with that.

she is so lol <3

i've only just finished episode 5 however


----------



## MOTO (Jan 6, 2010)

This reminds me...when does Taeyang's album come out, again? This month?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 7, 2010)

Jan - Mid Feb, i think

on the other hand, big bang might lose their leader


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 7, 2010)

Saw strong heart with my sis and cousin yesterday.
Daesung=epic.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Jan - Mid Feb, i think
> 
> on the other hand, big bang might lose their leader


Yeah I heard about that. Although prison seems a bit excessive. But then again I'm not familiar with the laws in korea. 

Big Bang were suppose to return this year too, with an album.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGuN3eRQHqA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Taking pelvic thrust to a whole new level.

@Goodjae; are the daesung/taeyang strong heart subs out yet??


----------



## MOTO (Jan 7, 2010)

MV was okay. But wow...the dance was really provocative. She looked hot and all but the choreography was really boring and lacked creativity. IDK, I just expected more from the dance when I initially heard the song.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 7, 2010)

Elite said:


> MV was okay. But wow...the dance was really provocative. She looked hot and all but the choreography was really boring and lacked creativity. IDK, I just expected more from the dance when I initially heard the song.



The only thing dislike about female k-pop singers, is there looks are always inconsistent (Eg WG) makes it very hard to recongise. Previously i never thought hyunah was good looking but in this MV, she is sexy as hell.

Possible family outing season 2 cast, imo the cast are not versatile enough, idol overload


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

hdgxhdgdigsudgdush GODAMMIT NO MORE YOONA

They coulda chose sooyoung, hyoyeon, hell they even had like 4 other girl groups to choose from. 

FO is NOT a place to just pack up on beautiful people ugh


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope they stop calling it Family outing because it has nothing to do with FO, just fucking call it something else SBS and stop annoying us fans!!!!

No Jaesuk? Fail already unless they get Kim Jong Min or someone.

Far too many idols, no that Im complaining about Taecyeon but c'mon add some variety to these shows, less of the same idols. Also FO needs a strong female, Hyori would be hard to replace but get Sooyoung/Gyuri or someone rather than Yoona. It needs more people who don't normally do variety, wasn't that the point of FO? 



> i’m REALLY tired of taec now… =/



I read this on K-Bites, he's barely done any variety shows unlike the rest of the choices.

Oh shit GD might be going to jail, thats quite disturbing. But why did he do such silly things in his concert if 12 year olds were there?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

I find it hilarious how people can be offended by such actions. Going to jail for 1 year because of something like that? I'm pretty sure they have bigger things to worry about, like REAL fucking criminals.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> The only thing dislike about female k-pop singers, is there looks are always inconsistent (Eg WG) makes it very hard to recongise. Previously i never thought hyunah was good looking but in this MV, she is sexy as hell.
> 
> Possible family outing season 2 cast, imo the cast are not versatile enough, idol overload


Really? I thought her look in the MV is actually quite consistent with her image. Cube has been trying to sell her as a sex icon for awhile now so her sexy look in the MV wasn't really surprising or unexpected to me. And yeah she did look pretty hot () in the MV but sometimes she tries too hard.



NaraShikamaru said:


> I find it hilarious how people can be offended by such actions. Going to jail for 1 year because of something like that? I'm pretty sure they have bigger things to worry about, like *REAL fucking criminals*.


haha yeah  I think when this all ends, he probably wont end up going to jail.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

GD is considered ... hiphop? 

/leaches onto thread and never leaves


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

The wink vending machine in all his glory



> GD is considered ... hiphop?



Yes he is

We talk about the whole Korean music scene here rather than just Hip hop, but we've been lacking hip hop talk for a while so post away

Verbal Jint- La Strada
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU9RHaNXHfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The wink vending machine in all his glory



At your service :33





> Yes he is
> 
> We talk about the whole Korean music scene here rather than just Hip hop, but we've been lacking hip hop talk for a while so post away



Oh lawd, the whole Kmusic scene? You'll be unleashing Pandora if you allow me to ramble


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

I wanna see Pandora:33

Btw the new boyband releases were rubbish, the Jiggy crap and wtf was with the Mazaltov song, Mirotic much


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

It might upset dearest Sasori 

I'll proudly admit I'm a kpop whore, though I do appreciate the occasional hip hop/R&B within my kpop acts. I love cutesy shit w/ set proof positive that even acclimatized non Koreans can embrace korean-ness!  For some reason, kpop just feels *natural* while most of the hip hop acts feel a little contrived. Then again, I bet the more underground acts ARE worth listening to so I'll be skimming through this lovely thread and hopefully become enlightened :3


----------



## MOTO (Jan 7, 2010)

This thread should be renamed to "*The Korean Music Thread*"


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

If the creator of the thread approves, I'll go ahead and edit it ^_^


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

nah I like it this way

it probably encourages Sasori to keep posting without having to worry the only reason he'll come in here is for hot asian girls

and I think Taec was probably the only suitable one in the bunch that were idols

from what i've seen, hyunjoong and yoona are similar and quiet, and both are easily more actor/actress types.

Gyuri would have been EPIC oh my god

Yoona's image is so frustrating as of late.  I love the girl to death as what she is, but the fact that SM seems to like whoring her out everywhere is just annoying.  Yes, she is like 50% of the idol populations ideal girl, but still.

and yes KK, explode your passion for khun on this thread with your other musings of kpop.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 7, 2010)

> it probably encourages Sasori to keep posting without having to worry the only reason he'll come in here is for hot asian girls


 Good point...besides Sasori is the creator of this thread.

I heard Hyun joong declined the offer and Yoona accepted.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

lolz Nudey <3

Gyuri is epic in ANY context. I mean her ability to nonchalantly bring attention to her goddess complex is beyond hilarious. But, she seems like a v genuine & caring person regardless of the concept/role she has in KARA. Watch this - sooooooo sweet :3


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> It might upset dearest Sasori
> 
> I'll proudly admit I'm a kpop whore, though I do appreciate the occasional hip hop/R&B within my kpop acts. I love cutesy shit w/ set proof positive that even acclimatized non Koreans can embrace korean-ness!  For some reason, kpop just feels *natural* while most of the hip hop acts feel a little contrived. Then again, I bet the more underground acts ARE worth listening to so I'll be skimming through this lovely thread and hopefully become enlightened :3



Welcome to the club. I was never a fan of K-Pop after hearing an early Big Bang song. Now, around a year on, I can't get enough of the stuff. It's like crack, I swear.

Most of the fans are horrible and the people running the entertainment companies seem to slave away their artists, but the music and performances are so damn good.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Possible family outing season 2 cast, imo the cast are not versatile enough, idol overload


Wow, the cast feels so...alienated to what I expected lol. Yoona is an okay choice, but they could have chosen Sooyoung or Hyoyeon. WHY'D YOU TROLL US WHEN YOU SAID YOU ARE PROMOTING THEM THIS YEAR, SM?

Yoona + Daesung is something I'm expecting to see, they were hella cute in season 1.

But on the other hand, more scandals about Yoona + Taecyeon.



NaraShikamaru said:


> I find it hilarious how people can be offended by such actions. Going to jail for 1 year because of something like that? I'm pretty sure they have bigger things to worry about, like REAL fucking criminals.


This.

Wasn't there a recent article about how this guy who raped a 9-months old baby got imprisoned for 6 years? When I first saw that, I was like "fuck you Korean laws". Rapists are one of the types of people that I loathe the most in the world.


Elite said:


> I heard Hyun joong declined the offer and Yoona accepted.



Uh oh. Still not sure if want. :/

And welcome to SNSD Land the thread, Kaga.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wow, the cast feels so...alienated to what I expected lol. Yoona is an okay choice, but they could have chosen Sooyoung or Hyoyeon. WHY'D YOU TROLL US WHEN YOU SAID YOU ARE PROMOTING THEM THIS YEAR, SM?



I think they offered it to Yoona rather than SM choosing. 



> Yoona + Daesung is something I'm expecting to see, they were hella cute in season 1.
> 
> But on the other hand, more scandals about Yoona + Taecyeon.



Daesung makes anything interesting.   However that's one of the reasons I think JYP's comment (on Taec) was so 50/50.  I think they probably have thier own doubts about putting them into a show together, that or I believe they are fucking crazy and want to push it further.  




Adachi said:


>



FUCK YES


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2010)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Welcome to the club. I was never a fan of K-Pop after hearing an early Big Bang song. Now, around a year on, I can't get enough of the stuff. It's like crack, I swear.
> 
> Most of the fans are horrible and the people running the entertainment companies seem to slave away their artists, but the music and performances are so damn good.



MTE! I especially like how much Kpop permeates the overall Kindustry, particularly variety programs. They really work 'em like dogs with (usually) limited benefits in the short term. Until mega acts like DBSK and recently SuJu say enough is enough 



Adachi said:


> And welcome to SNSD Land the thread, Kaga.



Thank you dear :3 I'll be sure to counter our dear Nudey's SNSD obsession w/ my own as much as possible :33

Edit: Oh and sorry I signed off Nudey my MSN keeps breaking 8[


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

lol me and Adachi are as bad as each other when we come to our SNSD obsession

ohmygahhh seohyun's hair is so gorgeous and she sounds so cute and mature in her article ;_____;

but lol at Korean age

I hate the year round thing where people age at new years, so she's 20. xD nevertheless i would be 19 for my Korean age anyway, so I don't have to worry pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

Yoona was confirmed for FO2 like 13 minutes ago, after I read Seohyun's interview. D:

I'm still pretty upset that they didn't choose Sooyoung or Hyo, but I'm guessing this is much better than her doing another Drama and missing other programs and performances.  It won't take such a toll on her either since these only take a day + maybe a half each week...

I love Taecyeon but I hope he gets a better offer from something different.  FO pretty much ran it's course with YJS gone.

btw kaga don't worry about MSN, I was distracted by the girl scout when you got kicked anyway  

i'll share some thin mints with you! <3


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

I will fight off the SNSDness with SHINee!

Does anyone else think that they should release a full cover of Just Dance?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

As long as Key dresses like Lady Gaga they can do Bad Romance as well


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> As long as Key dresses like Lady Gaga they can do Bad Romance as well



Yeah, that's the English press for you! They aren't called "The Daily Fail" for nothing you know. Or is that the Daily Mail? Who cares, most newspapers in the UK suck. 

How long will it take for a Korean group to cover this?

I'M TALKIN' PEDICURE ON OUR TOES, TOES!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

Ugh her speaking voice and that damn $ in her name


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Kesha was black originally.  and according to the radio, it's pronouced "casha" it seems. 

I kinda like the song, and I could totally see some group trying to do it  

and THAT'S IT

I'M LEARNING KOREAN AND SLAPPING THE SHIT OUT OF THESE PEOPLE FOR BEING REPORTER TARDS D:


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 7, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGuN3eRQHqA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Taking pelvic thrust to a whole new level.
> ...



I use my sister's USIdisk account and I don't use subs.
Apart from the bragging, I have no idea.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 7, 2010)

Elite said:


> This thread should be renamed to "*The Korean Music Thread*"


I wanted to propose this ages ago, just waiting for a mod to pop in.

Because quite truthfully, I'm glad all you pop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are here, it wouldn't be the same without you guys :3

I think it would make more sense so that people don't come in expecting to see hiphop then seeing some boyband and girlbands shit and be like wtf Korean hiphop sucks etc..

You should change it to: 

*The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori*

:ho

Because it does feel like I'm the host, and I just let you guys run amok with your own stuff xD

This thread is my baby


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

dawww sasori

i'm gonna hotlink this picture of jessica now for you for being so awesome <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 7, 2010)

hdfu;h'ig[vs

Taecyeon was added to FO2

in b4 netizen shitstorm


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 7, 2010)

Ordering in FO during the night just got this much more serious.
Old men=better.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 7, 2010)

New thread title?! Let's celebrate by fighting the good fight. A little blast from the past. (Ok, last February)

[YOUTUBE]UlWo-eN-WDQ[/YOUTUBE]


I will go watch a movie and sleep now. It's 4am here.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> hdfu;h'ig[vs
> 
> Taecyeon was added to FO2
> 
> in b4 netizen shitstorm



If daesung is confirm, i would love to see him play a role of a annoying third wheel in the "relationship" between tae and yoona.

Have they annouced a MC yet? if not please let it be the blonde hair guy, chul something


----------



## MOTO (Jan 8, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I wanted to propose this ages ago, just waiting for a mod to pop in.
> 
> *Because quite truthfully, I'm glad all you pop ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are here, it wouldn't be the same without you guys :3*
> 
> ...




awesome post and awesome new thread title


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't seen any other announcements for MCs yet

And elite your sig 

and lol @ Hyuna's debut performance... all you can hear are fangirls wtf xD


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

lol sup guys hope you enjoy the new title. Thanks Kaga for helping me get it changed ^^

Now this is officially the Korean HQ on NF 

And guys I'm super busy right now with my final year assignments and general IRL bullshit so I'm gonna have to let you popfags run around without supervision. 

Hopefully the Hiphop fans will stay around and balance it out if only a little bit.

I'm gonna leave of with a track that I've had on a loop for weeks now. I hope the lurking hiphop fans see this to see what the Korean scene is really like (not all boy/girlbands etc.) I posted it before but I'll post it again:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbrUVTLdjfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and ofc I have to leave off with Dynamic Duo tracks:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

Hehe DD

DO SOMETHIN CRAZY


----------



## koguryo (Jan 8, 2010)

Reporting in after vacation 

I may be a DBSK fanboy now.  I heard Stand By U while I was in Japan, back in Seoul now, and I liked it.  So I gave more of their Japanese singles a try and I really liked them.

Started Korean class up again, woot Level 3.  Cute Chinese woman in my class, and for like the first time, I'm not the youngest in my class.

I can't find any good Sunhwa stock so I'm thinking about getting a Road Lee set.

I don't know what I'm supposed to think when I look at Hyunah.  In IY she's like this little baby that was gone sometimes cuz she was sick, and she's pretty adorable in it.  Then BAM, she's on stage being a little sexy.  Now I'm interested in what Jiyoon's solo is going to be like.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL ROAD LEE


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Here we go the bitches are out in force, dissing Yoona. Kiss my ass netizens and AKP too. I hope Taec mounts Yoona on the show now.

So the thread name has changed, I can spam indie music here now aswell

Dynamic Duo I have to say have become my favourite, even more than Epik High. Their tracks are just so unique to me, and they don't do any of the bullshit all the other wannabes do.


----------



## Hope (Jan 8, 2010)

I put myself off getting into Dynamic Duo for ages, I can now say that I've been missing quite a lot.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I haven't seen any other announcements for MCs yet
> 
> And elite your sig
> 
> and lol @ Hyuna's debut performance... all you can hear are fangirls wtf xD


No idea what Gahee was doing there lol. Need to find the show on YT XD.

Hyuna is more popular than I initially thought. She received tons of cheers from the audience but mostly from girls though, like you said lol. 



Ennoea said:


> Here we go the bitches are out in force, dissing Yoona. Kiss my ass netizens and AKP too. I hope Taec mounts Yoona on the show now.


From what I'm hearing, one of the criticisms directed at Yoona is that she's boring and not funny?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Please the Sooyoung has personality yet she's one of the least popular members, Taeyeon has personality but they jump on her everytime she makes a comment. Lets face it Netizens want pretty innocent girls as their idols, but when that girl has alot of their favourite Idols interested in her then they turn the tables. They're a pathetic bunch. And Yoona has personality but damn SM won't let her be free, I hope in FO 2 she's more open and childish like the rest of the SNSD say she is.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I hope Taec mounts Yoona on the show now.



DO NOT WANT

...to imagine.  I don't care if they do end up together but oh god it was awkward enough when she did that whole strip thing after Santa Baby. 

Yoona is boyish and childish but she's not that assertive I would say.  

I would give them boring in some circumstances, but it's mostly because she's often overshadowed in the funniest moments by other members.  She's funny, just not exactly the type to be funny if thrown quickly into a group.   

According to when they had the psychologist on the radio, she's a thinker.  When she's around people she needs to observe them and think, and that's pretty believable in her case. D:

Either way, we all want Yoona to ourselves.  She's just so Yoona-y. ;_;


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

Yoona has a lot of personality. I didn't think she was that pretty until I kept seeing her act goofy.
She's so cute.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hehe DD
> 
> DO SOMETHIN CRAZY


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1Zcq9Ixaxk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

I stop listening to korean hiphop for a few months. 
Disgrace? Yes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

Sasori said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1Zcq9Ixaxk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I WAS UNAWARE OF THIS 

/watches


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

...wait, so the latest Epic High was actually worth checking out? 


And lulz, Beats by Dre. Actually doesn't sound bad, besides the auto-tune. Someone pimp?


----------



## Buster (Jan 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Reporting in after vacation
> 
> I may be a DBSK fanboy now.  I heard Stand By U while I was in Japan, back in Seoul now, and I liked it.  So I gave more of their Japanese singles a try and I really liked them.


Doushiteeeee (that song is stuck in everyone's head @_@)


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, so the latest Epic High was actually worth checking out?
> 
> 
> And lulz, Beats by Dre. Actually doesn't sound bad, besides the auto-tune. Someone pimp?


This whole post doesn't make sense.

The latest Epik High being worth checking out is a given, when was there ever any question o_O?

It was one of the most highly anticipated albums to drop in Korea. 

And yes, it's delicious. So good I got it shipped to me from Tablo's basement. Or wherever the fuck their HQ is.

Beats by Dre? I have the in-ear ones. They look so sexy and everyone is mad jealous I have them. Although the actual headphones are sexier, but they're not for me.

And what autotune? For what? For who?

Pimp what? Pimp who?

Seriously your post is either incoherent or it is refferring to posts 10 million pages ago


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Goodjae you should check out new stuff by LeeSsang, DD and Supreme Team, all had decent albums. You can check out Dok2's album out too, you might like it.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You can check out Dok2's album out too, you might like it.


I          lol'd.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2010)

NOOOOOOO DAESUNG WASN'T CONFIRMED. T___________T


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

...DoK is terrible and I use to be a big fan of the DyDus
But...I...failed to keep up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes Dok is awful, I cringe everytime

Download DD's albums, I assume you listened to [e]?

The FO 2 cast looks alittle small, they need to add someone else. I hope Yoona does well because it looks like the fangirls are out for blood. They're even bashing Taec now, whining they wanted Hyun Joong


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2010)

Download pe2ny's LP.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, so the latest Epic High was actually worth checking out?



Are you implying that there has actually been an Epik High release that HASN'T been worth checking out?


----------



## Adachi (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Jan 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yes Dok is awful, I cringe everytime
> 
> Download DD's albums, I assume you listened to [e]?
> 
> The FO 2 cast looks alittle small, they need to add someone else. I hope Yoona does well because it looks like the fangirls are out for blood. They're even bashing Taec now, whining they wanted Hyun Joong



[e] was a highlight of the hiphop year but today it seems like rinse and repeat, even for DD.
I'm more into random music that I hear on commercials now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> This whole post doesn't make sense.


It does.


Sasori said:


> The latest Epik High being worth checking out is a given, when was there ever any question o_O?


Seeing as someone whose taste is actually proven on the whole told me not to bother with the previous Epik High albums.


Sasori said:


> It was one of the most highly anticipated albums to drop in Korea.


And this means what, exactly? Popular opinion in any country is bound to be shit, and I sincerely doubt Korea's any different. 


Sasori said:


> Beats by Dre? I have the in-ear ones. They look so sexy and everyone is mad jealous I have them. Although the actual headphones are sexier, but they're not for me.


Those are mad ugly. xD In-ear phones pale in comparisson to over-ear cans. Beats by Dre are only for their looks, though. Quality wise you can do way better for the price they charge.


Sasori said:


> And what autotune? For what? For who?


...you don't listen to much hip-hop, do you?


Sasori said:


> Pimp what? Pimp who?


...


Sasori said:


> Seriously your post is either incoherent or it is refferring to posts 10 million pages ago


Eh, actually learn about the MD instead of just k-fagging, 'kay?


NaraShikamaru said:


> Are you implying that there has actually been an Epik High release that HASN'T been worth checking out?



Yes, quite. I trust Arnie's taste more than you lot. =]


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 9, 2010)

I guess Jimi Hendrix and Beatles were shit.
AMIRITE!?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> I guess Jimi Hendrix and Beatles were shit.
> AMIRITE!?



Exceptions are the rule now? 

Jimi was and is wonderful, but most people don't know his greatest shit. As for the Beatles... I respect what they did, but I don't give two tugs of a dead dogs cock about the vast majority of their work.

But these are two names from an era, compared to the hundreds of others that have been forgotten in the passage of time. Just because something is _desired_ it doesn't make it _good._ I'd think that being in the MD for a good long while would teach anyone this, but I guess some people lack the mental capacity to adept. =]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

Hangatýr I understand what you're saying but you don't know most of us long enough to make judgements about us or our tastes. And you can make your point come across without taking shots at others. 

Anyway you'll never know if [e] is worth it unless you listen to it.



> As for the Beatles... I respect what they did, but I don't give two tugs of a dead dogs cock about the vast majority of their work.



Hate to say but for me thats true aswell, Lennon was the only one I really cared to listen too.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

Bit of a double standards that you discount other's opinions in the form of "general popularity", but then listen to the opinion of del, who at the end of the day, however cool he is, still is just another opinion.

You can't claim something like "being desired is not good" (Which is a given, yes) but then when your peers "desire" it, only then do you bite.

Also, the point about autotune, pimping albums - none of that is absent from my knowledge (you don't have to enter the MD to know about pimping), but from your post it wasn't known what tracks/albums you were commenting on. That was all i was stating, with no offence what so ever. I even said it in jest that it must have been in reply to an earlier post.

Bottom line is:

Your welcome to post in this thread if you want. Anyone is. 

Your welcome to say what you like about the music too. You can say it's shit to your hearts content. I say it on a regular basis because this is a general music thread and not all genres are to my taste.

However, I won't allow attacks on the members. That should be a given _anywhere_ on the forum. If you want to share your opinion, you're free to do this, but just refrain from having to subtley flame/troll the others here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm still offended that I've been the mod of the MD for three weeks now, reading every new post in here and lurking like a beneficent potentate, and you never came to me to change the name of the thread. But the second Kaga shows up...


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

Dude you've never posted here and I wasn't really looking for a mod to get a name change.

I wasn't really concerned about changing the thread title at all. It was just impulsive, because Kaga was here xD

Name change Jove? Or I take it you're a MD regular and I haven't seen you outside of these 4 walls lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2010)

No, I've always been Jove. I'm an MD regular, and I've never posted here or even visited this thread until I turned green. I do often lurk the Library and sometimes the fandoms, so "GB" in your user title is always a welcome sign for me.

One of the pleasures of being a mod has been coming into this thread. This thread is pretty much an exemplar of what I'd like the MD to be: a place of discussion that doesn't cower from dissenting opinion, partially self-regulating, and fun. 

I look forward to learning a lot from this thread.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

I know what the MD is like. It's a tough environment and quite isolated.

This is my self-dubbed oasis in a desert of harshness that is the MD.

I know this is not the thing for most people here, but that's ok you can merely ignore us. This is only _one_ thread in the whole section. It shouldn't be that hard to overlook if you people _really_ dislike it.

The other thing is that this is a general Korean thread for all music, meaning that there is probably lots of people lurking to see some wacky k-pop bands and make a blanket judgement on the whole of the Korean music scene.

That's as accurate as me judging the whole of the American music scene, past present future, all genres and styles, on the basis of Britney Spears.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

While you're a it check out some of the music 

Not that I mean the bubbly pop stuff, mostly the rap sasori posts and even though the idols are mainly pop genre, we sometimes posted some good covers by them. 

And haha yeah the oasis point is pretty great.  We feel pretty free here, I didn't really notice until my posts got to like 2500


----------



## koguryo (Jan 9, 2010)

This is still my favorite out of all of BEG's songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJVstleIEsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I know what the MD is like. It's a tough environment and quite isolated.
> 
> This is my self-dubbed oasis in a desert of harshness that is the MD.
> 
> ...



It's my job to _not_ ignore you guys. 

You're being too hard on Davey. He wasn't trolling or flaming, and his intentions were to find more about music he had heard derided from elsewhere. If you disagree, PM me. Nothing more about it here.

Anyway, the MD is pretty misunderstood. We're not vile cunts; we're not even that harsh, unless you really invite it. Like I said, I consider this thread quite important to the MD.

I've just never been interested in Korean music. I can't even say I was uninterested; I never thought of it at all. I have enough trouble listening to endless indie bands from the US and Europe. I've only in the last few years begun to explore Japan, in large part due to my Shugo Tokumaru obsession. So now it;s time to find the Korean Shugo, the Korean Sakanaction.

Time for me to go back as many pages as I can, and try not to get sidetracked and furiously wank over Girls Generation.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't worry Sasori, our love for Korean Music isn't so half assed that we'd need some random MD members permission or views to tell us what we're listening to is worth listening. We can make those judgements ourselves. 

I know I'm here because I've never felt like an outsider here. There's no elitism here, unlike in alot of NF where a few members get to decide who's opinion is of value and who's isn't. Theres a reason why we're about to hit 4000, theres a reason why we all continuously post here and alot of it has to do with you Sasori. I assume most MD members roll their eyes at this thread and wonder why its still here. Let most of them remain ignorant, makes no difference to us. I'm not here to be accepted by them, aslong as my fellow members are interested in what I post I could care less what the rest of them think.

Anyway Jove I've seen you lurk, I've seen you get bullied by Blender aswell

You like Dreampop from the looks of it right? If you do then I can point you in the right direction


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJe8TUNhsIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I love this song. The vid is somewhere between beautiful and creepy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2010)

Speaking from what I seef, most MD regulars stick to the convo thread and their specific favored threads, like the Metal thread, or the indie thread (for the very few of us that are indie kids). I don't think anyone looks at this thread with any disdain... it's just that music that is specifically from Korea never registers like it would for British or Japanese or American music.

I'd encourage you guys to pimp stuff, and even join the pimp list.


And Blender don't bully me. I bully Blender.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> There's no elitism here, unlike in alot of NF where a few members get to decide who's opinion is of value and who's isn't.


Shut your whore mouth. I'm better than all of you in this thread :ho

And shit, I didn't even realise that was Davey. I thought he had more posts 

Anyways I take back what I said then, troll away


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 9, 2010)

Just because it's Joon, people think it's cute
SNSD kiss each other.


----------



## Hope (Jan 9, 2010)

^  Fanboys will love that.



Ennoea said:


> I know I'm here because I've never felt like an outsider here. There's no elitism here, unlike in alot of NF where a few members get to decide who's opinion is of value and who's isn't.



I agree with this, I've never felt out of place here or anything, and everyone generally gets along, even if we do differ in tastes with some artists.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hell, I loved that.  And it's funny how it has the article labled "SNSD kisses each other," when the invention itself is quite awesome


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it's official. Korea this summer.
Who in this thread is Korea already?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanted tongues

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Y8LZr8d5w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Shit was funny.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 9, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> Just because it's Joon, people think it's cute
> SNSD kiss each other.


Wait, what's this about? I'm not opening the link


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I wanted tongues
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Y8LZr8d5w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Shit was funny.


 MINHO'S REACTION


Adachi said:


> Wait, what's this about? I'm not opening the link



Pretty much what happened in Ennoea's video

it wasn't me tainting the mind of the girls with gay thoughts, gawsh promise

direct link like this


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys... looking for something along the lines of Adultchild.

Also... is there a Korean equivalent to:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh wow I loved all 3 of those tracks you posted.

The first one is a soul/r'n'b type track, those vocals are beautiful. There's a tonne of really nice vocals in Korea but I don't know of any that just do soul or r'n'b specifically.

I'm not versed enough in that scene to help. Maybe you can try Younha?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bczOxH-8lbs[/YOUTUBE]She doesn't always do pure r'n'b tracks, but her voice is beautiful. In this track she is covering a famous girl pop group track, but made it r'n'b.

The other 2 tracks I have no idea about their genres although I do like listening to them from time to time. Especially the 3rd one sounds a bit more contemporary/indie.


Though hopefully the others can help you more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

4000 geet!

Totally wanted it.  >_>


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2010)

I was gonna steal it but I'm too lazy to delete a post.

But meh, out of everyone here I don't mind you getting it Nudes


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

lol I think GO!GO! is actually one of the more popular bands, since i've heard them before.  I think they did that pirate song and I remember t-chan linking me some time ago.

The problem is I don't think we've ever posted much indie, though that seems to be what Ennoea knows.

Younha does have some seriously beautiful vocals, now if I could just find her doing something other than Gee xD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndZpCfByEXs[/YOUTUBE]

Tasha has some great vocals too, but I'm not sure if she's exactly what you're looking for  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksNYUsvQV_o[/YOUTUBE]

AND YAY SASO <33333


----------



## Adachi (Jan 9, 2010)

FUCK, MISSED THE POST AGAIN


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

you can have it next time, i pretty much stalked the thread waiting for it.  

and omg i love everytime i hear younha sing


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh god... Gee is so good O_O

Doesn't necessarily have to be r&b/soul. I do think I'm inclined toward softer/non-electronic instruments when it comes to that kind stuff though, like Emi Meyer's stuff:


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 9, 2010)

Japan is still my favourite country for rock/indie type music. Korea destroys every other country with pop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

^Haha so true.  That and just about every dance routine in a Japanese video now looks like hand flailing to me compared to how well choreographed ANYTHING in Korea is.

Well, intentionally well choreographed.  I'm not saying that Bo Peep isn't the same as some of the stuff you'd see there. xD


----------



## Adachi (Jan 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> MINHO'S REACTION
> 
> 
> Pretty much what happened in Ennoea's video
> ...


Okay wtf? Someone mind explaining what they are doing?


----------



## MOTO (Jan 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Younha does have some seriously beautiful vocals, now if I could just find her doing something other than Gee xD
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndZpCfByEXs[/YOUTUBE]



Younha doing Again and Again 

[YOUTUBE]cESCviIcMyo[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure if others here knew but she's been very sick and was hospitalized for a week but is out now. So I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 9, 2010)

it's so simple though

you touch someone else, it causes the noise hooked up to them.

Yuri suggests "we should kiss each other"

eunhyuk goes "oh fuck yeah i'm gonna get me some o dat ass from yuri if you let me stand hurr dawg"

they refuse, they start kissing

tiffany can't stop laughing

Jessica says she's enjoying it too much


----------



## Schneider (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

> Looking for something along the lines of Adultchild.



If you want stuff along the lines of AdultChild then I'd personally recommend the following, they're folk/indie:

Bluedawn:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRLrp-TUNKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Invisible Fish:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2HiQNkIvM0[/YOUTUBE]

Misty Blue:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNW1GVM6Pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2010)

Alot of people tend to like these guys alot:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWQaWgaj8XQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRcNMjk5Qcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 10, 2010)

No new posts for over 12 hours?! 

I am disappoint.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah, theres been nothing really that interesting except


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7qDT3Bk4qU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2010)

Delerium you posted that Jill Scott song. Theres plenty of Korean women with very sweet voices, hope you like some of the following:

Han Hee Jeong (not her best song but its the only one with a MV):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blhbcIZkdKw[/YOUTUBE]
Loveholic, ignore the mv:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQrlqmIK4C0[/YOUTUBE]
The Melody:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEq8LbqusWs[/YOUTUBE]

I heard they're gonna add 2 more people to FO, please add a decent MC SBS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2010)

more like

Get us YJS and Hyori back. T_T


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxTPQeL6hUk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

All those girls


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 10, 2010)

My pants.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 10, 2010)

People are starting to forget DBSK like they did Shinhwa and H.O.T. 
That makes me sad. ):


----------



## Adachi (Jan 10, 2010)

Who is this "DBSK" you speak of? And what kind of people would call themselves "Wonder Girls"?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## kimidoll (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know. People keep talking about this "Seo Tajii" guy too idk.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 10, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> People are starting to forget DBSK like they did Shinhwa and H.O.T.
> That makes me sad. ):



its inevitable isnt it ??


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't wait until it's 10 years later and I can be 27 years old and be like, "DBSK WAS MY FIRST KPOP LOVE, AND I WAS THERE FOR THE SM ENTERTAINMENT SCANDAL OF 2009/2010. SUCK IT BITCHES." and be all cool and shit.

Although in reality I hate it when people who've been fans for 38453945 years brag about how they've been fans for 38453945  years 'cause that means nothing, honestly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2010)

DBSK were suppoused to make a comeback in April right? Doubt that'll happen.

I was there when Heechul became Ice queen Heesica, I was there when Dirty Eyed girls were born, I was there when a ghost hand came out of Nicoles butt, I was there when JoKown sang Gee, I was there when Taeyeon felt up girl's, I was there when Junsu sang Bo PeeP. Thats the stuff I'll remember


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> DBSK were suppoused to make a comeback in April right? Doubt that'll happen.
> 
> I was there when Heechul became Ice queen Heesica, I was there when Dirty Eyed girls were born, I was there when a ghost hand came out of Nicoles butt, I was there when JoKown sang Gee, I was there when Taeyeon felt up girl's, I was there when Junsu sang Bo PeeP. Thats the stuff I'll remember



What wonderful memories you've conjured up for me :3
I think I'll add the Heechul x Siwon x Sungminnie kiss scandal that rocked all the fangirls' worlds pek

And Taec's bulge ...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2010)

> And Taec's bulge ...



What about Nickhun's bulge?

Can someone lead me to Chuseok Special Sweet Girl eng subs? Youtube removed it and I really want to watch it. Please

If anyone's interested Donghae's Beautiful has finally been released, there are two versions, one's a studio version and another one is the concert one:

Super Show 2 (better of the two):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6O52tB0bes&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Studio version (a little rough tbh):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ULCYzXmqs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Just click and go to youtube, DL are there.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> i sent kwon a blood tinged letter from my menstrual juices as a sign of my devotion and mental illness true story
> 
> god i love him <3


I         lol'd.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2010)

New 2PM song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXMWJNCsUa8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Since its odd to release a song as they're finishing promotions means its a digital release, and most likely for the Beer CF Taec/Nickhun/YEH filmed. Good song, minus the name.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 11, 2010)

Kinda dissapointed it wasnt a ke$ha cover


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What about Nickhun's bulge?



BREAK IT DOWN EH EH EH EH EH EH EHHH 2NE1

Nichkhun - wink/lips + S line@SIG TRIPLE THREAT 
Taec - teeth/bulge + the occasional brow attack NOT TO BE SURPASSED BY THE SIBROW UVCOURSE 
Junho - the booty that never sleeps/eye smile + natural perspiration perfect for the crazy fangirl wanting to secure some in a small vial to be sold on ebay (i.e. me)
Wooyoung - ssanti + jjing jjing ultimate combo
Chansung - maknae strength + italian towels 
Junsu - angelic voice + ridiculously funny satoori when he's not paying attention :3 
Jaebeom - chocolate abs + short leadja/korean fusion dialect



Ennoea said:


> New 2PM song:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXMWJNCsUa8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Since its odd to release a song as they're finishing promotions means its a digital release, and most likely for the Beer CF Taec/Nickhun/YEH filmed. Good song, minus the name.



Agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed. What the hell is it with Korean song titles? When SHINee released _Ring Ding Dong_ - what song immediately came to mind?


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 11, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Kinda dissapointed it wasnt a ke$ha cover



Kinda glad that it wasn't.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> i sent kwon a blood tinged letter from my menstrual juices as a sign of my devotion and mental illness true story
> 
> god i love him <3



I would honestly turn gay for him.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2010)

^Get autograph plz.

Btw, 20 bucks says they're getting married.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the comments says they are in Toronto already

:|


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2010)

Time to ask my cousins!

But seriously, there's NO info on WHY they're there?  We have all failed as fans.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 11, 2010)

Did AKP say anything about this? Idk :/

On the other hand, SNSD encore concert is confirmed to be on Feb 27th and 28th. Overseas concerts begin in April.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2010)

Well it was posted that it was for a photoshoot.  But that was for Jaejoong, not Hyunjoong.

Also; 

cute interview


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT DO WANT 

/is jealous of Canada for the first time ... ever


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm such a pervert.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 11, 2010)

I noticed that too but I forgot about it pretty quick xD

I'm interested as to what that is on her neck, I didn't notice that either until that particular shot


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello new to the korean music scene but I would like to get in it if possible. Can any recommend any good R&B artists and soft piano-like songs? Thanks!

i.e. songs like this?
Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 11, 2010)

You might like this, although half way through it becomes melodic rock:


----------



## MOTO (Jan 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well it was posted that it was for a photoshoot.  But that was for Jaejoong, not Hyunjoong.
> 
> Also;
> 
> cute interview


As usual, Tiffany did more talking than Jessica XD Too bad there's no video of the interview. Nevertheless, I love it when they're both together answering questions in English. Fany is always so outgoing and talkative whereas Sica is more shy and quiet haha. They're both so genuine and down to earth. That was a great interview, funny too lol. I want to meet them pek



NaraShikamaru said:


> I'm such a pervert.





NudeShroom said:


> I noticed that too but I forgot about it pretty quick xD
> 
> I'm interested as to what that is on her neck, I didn't notice that either until that particular shot


whoa Gahee has a tattoo? 



Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Hello new to the korean music scene but I would like to get in it if possible. Can any recommend any good R&B artists and soft piano-like songs? Thanks!
> 
> i.e. songs like this?
> Cover: Morning Musume. - Pepper Keibu



Try *Se7en*

[YOUTUBE]Uw166StWbIo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tMIcz3cd1vI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]49BxTUFvjQ8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I0HeKKaxByY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 11, 2010)

GUYS SOMEONE TAKE ME TO CANADA PLZ.

That being said - I know that Gahee has a tattoo of a star on her wrist too.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 12, 2010)

> Yuri is casted to star in an MBC sitcom
> 
> Ye Jiwon, Choi YuJin, Yuri will be the stars of the new MBC sitcom (title undetermined) which will start after the current sitcom "Hi kick thru the roof" ends on March 19th
> 
> The three plays sisters with Yuri as the maknae who is a trouble maker



SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTT


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2010)

Its kind of sweet to see such a friendship, hope they have a good time together in Canada, I want more Yunho Jae love tho, what happened there?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2010)

Narsha has the star tatoo too hehe

And yuri as the maknae? That's hard to imagine


----------



## MOTO (Jan 12, 2010)

OH...you can see Gahee's star tattoo in this video; when she's playing the piano.

[YOUTUBE]o_d4K4-8m9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlPMRVHK2WQ[/YOUTUBE]
Man I love this song so much, it makes me feel so melancholic.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 12, 2010)

They are great together.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2010)

Loveholics are pretty good in general.

I still have "Hurt" in my regular playlist.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2010)

Hyo's dancing cat. 

And he gave 2pm 6 packs... except Jay has an 8pack.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 12, 2010)

lol at Taeyeon's super short legs.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I lol'd_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWIU7iGDAlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

loooooooooooo CL


----------



## Vix (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

Noona Vix I like your set


----------



## Vix (Jan 13, 2010)

kamsamnida, Sas dongsaeng
Soo Young is my favorite snsd


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

After a Hidden Camera prank:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Omi3zBzRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Joon is such a cry baby.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 13, 2010)

At first, I felt bad for him but then I saw G.O. in a dress and lol'd.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)

my poor taeyang


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

He had Gyuri grinding him, don't feel sorry for him


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

Their first album Taxi Driver.

It's one of the most widely known hiphop albums of all time in Korea. Anyone that knows anything about hiphop in Korea, has this album. Quite old though, you might be able to tell by the style of the tracks.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



ask me to pimp


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)

PIMP MEH SON


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

Done. From now on, if you want it, tell Nudes to forward to you.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7kMM22F9zM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This song sound so familiar, esp the "my love" line


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Done. From now on, if you want it, tell Nudes to forward to you.



   

and holy shit that does sound familiar


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm like the best pimp ever right 

I'm a real pimp, I get my bitches to do the work :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)

I ain't no bottom bitch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2010)

Kim Jong Kook looks creepy in that teaser.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7j2TIowc3c[/YOUTUBE]

I think someone posted this already and recommended me the album. Anyway, it's worth reposting.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 13, 2010)

I uploaded Dynamic Duo's 3rd album btw

I skipped the 2nd one cos it's not that great imo. I mean it's good, but the 3rd one is superior. It's their best imo. Actually I might make a thread in the pimping section just for this album.

Again, holler if you want me to pimp it.

Actually fuck it I'm just going to send it to Nudes so you can ask her :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## kimidoll (Jan 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> my poor taeyang



hdu Joori is awesomesauce k.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2010)

ya JJ is a BAMF dancer but she looked like she really wanted to take advantage of him that time around. 

Maybe she's a big bang fan. xD


----------



## Adachi (Jan 14, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> hdu Joori is awesomesauce k.


Okay seriously, this has been bothering me for a while now; I get everything but 'hdu' and 'jfc', wth do they mean?

Oh, and what's 'bamf' and 'unf'?


----------



## Adachi (Jan 14, 2010)

Bo Peep's been stuck i my head for the entire night after I watched this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JfXmlzGWv4&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

Now I wish there's an SNSD version.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 14, 2010)

UrbanDictionary.com my friend, only one i know is "bamf" = Bad Ass Mother F


----------



## koguryo (Jan 14, 2010)

So seeing as how Hyuna's MV was hit with a 19+ rating(Korean Age), I find it weird that the star of the video isn't even allowed to watch it.

I have an Australian-Korean classmate(girl), who's a pretty big 2pm fan.  I told her I liked SNSD, more specifically Sooyoung, and she remarked how sexy Sooyoung's legs are, in a "non-lesbian kind of way."


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 14, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So seeing as how Hyuna's MV was hit with a 19+ rating(Korean Age), I find it weird that the star of the video isn't even allowed to watch it.
> 
> I have an Australian-Korean classmate(girl), who's a pretty big 2pm fan.  I told her I liked SNSD, more specifically Sooyoung, and she remarked how sexy Sooyoung's legs are, in a "non-lesbian kind of way."



tap dat shit bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

> So seeing as how Hyuna's MV was hit with a 19+ rating(Korean Age), I find it weird that the star of the video isn't even allowed to watch it.



Overreacting Ahjummas probably. Theres nothing in that MV thats 19+ material, unless she turns lesbo and has sex with someone in it.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 14, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Okay seriously, this has been bothering me for a while now; I get everything but 'hdu' and 'jfc', wth do they mean?
> 
> Oh, and what's 'bamf' and 'unf'?



hdu = how dare you
jfc = Jesus fucking Christ

bamf = badass friend
unf = universal noise for fucking
ex: Yuri is unf.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2010)

Yuri IS unf.

And man, this thread goes slow when theres pretty much nothing to discuss lately since everyone is kinda on break right now.

So I declare we spam Yuri.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

> And man, this thread goes slow when theres pretty much nothing to discuss lately since everyone is kinda on break right now.



Its not slow, its just been in overdrive since the year end music shows but we're still pretty fast. Maybe if the lurker posted, I see you man


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, theres always that darned lurker. >_>

WE DON'T CARE IF YOU REGISTER JUST TO POST HERE, WE ACCEPT YOU! D:


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 14, 2010)

And now for something completely different... not for the faint of heart, all the way from Seoul, are the Geeks


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

Since Omona are doing it, lets do it too guys, best of 2009:

Lamest Netizen Complaint
Fail Reporting Of the Year
Most Depressing/Sad news
Best Bromance
Best Womance
WTF Moment of The Year
Most vomit Inducing of The Year
FAIL OF THE YEAR
EPIK WIN OF THE YEAR
Best Debut Of The Year 
Best Comeback 

Choose wisely, Sasori you can just add -insert boobs here- to them all.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 14, 2010)

> _He once had beef with American rapper Ice Cube who was critical of Koreans in his controversial song ``Black Korea.'' The lyrics of the song, released one year before the 1992 Los Angeles Riots, describe how Korean-Americans are rude to blacks. In response, he and other Korean rappers released ``Call Me Tiger.''_



FUCKING. MANLY.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

Pilaf, the geeks got nothing on these guys:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lamest Netizen Complaint - *I went on Omona to help me find this, and I have to say I agree completely with them.  It's when netizens wanted Jae to kill himself.
*Fail Reporting Of the Year -* The confirmation came out today, the fail was the fact that someone told us SNSD only had 800 calories a day.  Turns out they're perfectly fine, and well fed. 
*Most Depressing/Sad news - *When we learned SM is pretty much stuck in slave contracts, thus causing problems with our favorite boy bands. :/
*Best Bromance - *Wooyoung x Jay, Wooyoung is so supportive of him imo. 
*Best Womance - *Everyone x Nicole's ass Womance is harder because the girls tend to love each other in general, so it's not as significant as when the guys are supportive.  One in particular doesn't really stand out.  
*WTF Moment of The Year - *Heesica! Especially that video of Jessica using a urinal(I think) and Seohyun screaming. xD
*Most vomit Inducing of The Year - *Scarlet letter for Taec 
*FAIL OF THE YEAR -* GDAs (I think thats the one I hated)
*EPIK WIN OF THE YEAR -* SNSD got a solo concert. <3
*Best Debut Of The Year - *Truth be told, they were all lame.  Lies was lame, Bad Girl was lame, Oh Yeah, Fire, Lachata, Want You Back, Gossip, Hot Issue, ALL LAME!  
However, Secret gave us the gift of white paper Sunhwa so I'll take them.
*Best Comeback - *GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY and Taeyang <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

I liked your choices Nudey

*Lamest Netizen Complaint*- Burning some Japanese girls CDs because she liked DBSK. Girl getting killed off in a drama because she kissed TOP. IU and IVY homepages being bombarded by crazies. I guess Fangirls complaints in general.

*Fail Reporting Of the Year*- DBSK stuff. Dbsk have broken up, wait they haven't. I had Jaejoong on the phone and he said they're leaving DBSK. Oh that was made up and DBSK are fine. And the following hundred silly posts made by news sites. Mostly AKP.

*Most Depressing/Sad news*- Jaebum and how he was treated, including the suicide petition.

*Best Bromance*- Nickhun/Minho.

*Best Womance*- Amber with half of K pop girls.

*WTF Moment of The Year*- Jokwon.

*Most vomit Inducing of The Year*- The bloody ahem womens organ, and the love letter.

*FAIL OF THE YEAR*- Kangin figthing while drunk and then going on to drink drive and nearly killing someone. SM and their defence of their awful contracts was a close second.

*EPIK WIN OF THE YEAR*- SBS Gayo Daejun.

*Best Debut Of The Year*- 2ne1, you gotta Fire yayaya boom boom boom. 

*Best Comeback *- 2pm~Again and Again/ SNSD gee were awesome but BEG killed it with Abracadabra.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys, it's KJK x Yejin tiem:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY94sNf4m0Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

@best of 09: will do tomorrow


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 15, 2010)

Sweet. I was always a big Kim Jong Kook fan, from his times in Xmen.

I use to like that Bo Peep song until my freaking cousin sang it a billion times.
Shit doesn't even make sense.
Jae:"Wanna hit Taco Bell?"
Cousin:"Taco Bell? Taco Bell! Bo Peep Bo Peep blablabalblabla"


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2010)

Bo Peep is one of the most annoying songs Kpop has produced, really hate it, can't believe its been such a hit.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't really understand how people can enjoy GEE GEE GEE GEE and RING DING DONG RING DING DONG but not BO BEEP BO BEEP BO BEEP.

Makes no sense to me!  

I generally love most K-Pop, no matter how cheesy or repetitive it is. It just floats my boat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2010)

> I don't really understand how people can enjoy GEE GEE GEE GEE and RING DING DONG RING DING DONG but not BO BEEP BO BEEP BO BEEP.



I seriously didn't like Gee when I first heard it. It grew on me but its not something I listen to all that much, I probably like Kissing you more. The Gee MV tho is awesome.

Bo Peep is a silly song sang by a bunch of girls I don't like or know so it makes the song appear so much more worse for me. 

Anyway Gain and Jokwon song just won after like a week, looks like they're both doing well, not sure about the song itself but they're really good on WGM.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2aCD5ZHQT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_KTRQccwA[/YOUTUBE]

Wow, check these out before Monmon takes em off:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dKOHkr2RdU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-nYkrWHTK8&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2010)

That MapTheSoul vid...wow. Fucking wow.

I see Proof every day like Eminem in his sleep. Holy shit...

Tablo fucking hell man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2010)

"I tear shit up like a firecracker in poo, I tear shit up like scissors...tearing shit up"


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 15, 2010)

Recently wathed OldBoy, and didnt know that the main actress was Tablo wife. She fucking sexy


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_KTRQccwA[/YOUTUBE]




God fucking damn. THIS is what hip hop should be. This is why I love Epik High. Thoughtful, catchy rhymes. Amazing individuals. I would be so honored to meet any of them. 

They are so goofy as well. It's awesome. That's partly one of the reasons why I don't like Dok2 so much. He just doesn't seem to "fit in" with Epik High. They love having fun and Dok2 seems to come across as all the other generic American rappers with his attitude.

I can't stand all these American rappers that just create senseless songs full of cussing and then claim that it has some sort of higher meaning. I don't care if they have a $100,000 dollar diamond chain or 24 inch rims on their shit SUV.

REAL TALK. 

tear shit up like scissors, lol.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2010)

TEAR SHIT UP

LIKE SCISSORS


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Recently wathed OldBoy, and didnt know that the main actress was Tablo wife. She fucking sexy


Wait what. So everyone has seen Tablo's wife's tits :ho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2010)

Goddammit, I can't watch everything yeeet T____T  I'm in a hotel room, but those lyrics sound epic.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm liking CNBLUE.  I wasn't really paying attention to them or anything with their teasers and whatnot, but then I decided to watch their debut performance and then I was like :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP9JQDwpkNc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 16, 2010)

^I like the remix of the song on the Sound G album


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Recently wathed OldBoy, and didnt know that the main actress was Tablo wife. She fucking sexy


Wait what. So everyone has seen Tablo's wife's tits :ho?


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 16, 2010)

I love  BEG's  older stuff, 'Sound-G' doesn't really compare.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 17, 2010)

wat?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2010)

Who the fuck is the rabbit ?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 17, 2010)

Surprise no one mention the snsd cartoon thingy yet


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 17, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> I love  BEG's  older stuff, 'Sound-G' doesn't really compare.



This is true

I don't really like Sound G, I only listen to Abracadabra and the remixes for the most part.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 17, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Surprise no one mention the snsd cartoon thingy yet


That Yuri pic is hawt.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 17, 2010)

^ loll, saw that comment coming

in other news

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMdivc60DyU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This makes me even more sad that its coming to a end

BEG was lol in this


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 18, 2010)

So guys SNSD is gonna have a more mature concept, can't wait omg.
But they do need sleep. ):


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, with me that is.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 18, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> So guys SNSD is gonna have a more mature concept, can't wait omg.
> But they do need sleep. ):





Sasori said:


> Yes, with me that is.



hahahaha that sasori comment was lulz.

i just hate how kpop is all about concepts. it just doesn't make music as serious as i'd want it to be in korea.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2010)

Only the pop/mainstream scene. But that's true of all mainstream music scenes.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 18, 2010)

lol meh, it got annoying for me quickly but I just focused more on the music and didn't watch perfs that much. It's only good when it works.

ANYWAY~ Does anyone actually like f.cuz and ZE:A? Tbh they both have pretty sucky singles [wtf is jiggy]  and I only like the looks of 3/4 of f.cuz. lol so shallow.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm back.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2010)

All music stars in the world go with different concepts with each release, you can't hate on Kpop for doing it when its rampant in every music scene in the world. The problem is when the concept dictates the music, thats when it becomes stupid.

The new releases so far have been utter rubbish. Fcuz are fail. ZE:A have a stupid song and I swear they all look creepy, I think its because they've all got the same nose.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Okay, I'm back.


Oh, and please read the comments. It's not everyday that you get to see people debate with sense (which includes you guys of course), especially in the K-music scene.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't trust anyone's opinion outside NF anymore.  Even though it is an anime forum. >_>

However, livejournal is... livejournal.  and AKP is Fox News in disguise.  

OH SHIT THE TRUTH IS OUT


----------



## koguryo (Jan 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *AKP is Fox News in disguise.  *





I think last year I could have met Kara while they had their short stint on "Idol Army."  On the first episode they were around where I live but I think I was visiting Japan for something at the time.  Maybe I should stop by Kara Bakery or something.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 19, 2010)

lol IA Ennoea.



Adachi said:


> Oh, and please read the comments. It's not everyday that you get to see people debate with sense (which includes you guys of course), especially in the K-music scene.



I love it when people are sane and unbiased in that comm.



NudeShroom said:


> I don't trust anyone's opinion outside NF anymore.  Even though it is an anime forum. >_>
> 
> However, livejournal is... livejournal.  and AKP is Fox News in disguise.
> 
> OH SHIT THE TRUTH IS OUT


I like LJ lol.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2010)

lol internets


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2010)

> seen with a voluptuous expressions.


      .


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate how he drew Yuri, but really this guy is known for being an asshole, so it's nothing new. :/


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually like F.Cuz and ZE:A.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2010)

Jokwon FO2.

LOL

I hope the last member isn't an idol tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Jokwon FO2.



WATCHING EVERY SINGLE EPISODE NOW


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2010)

Honestly I think only one member from Oneday should have been in it, watching FO was really good because you didn't know how the members would interact with each other, we know Taec and Kwon will be fairly comfortable with eachother, but I hope we see some good stuff.

I just had to post this, this is the Japanese comedian who keeps promoting Kara in japan, this guy is freaking hilarious, his voice cracks me up too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9SnpgZ1wV8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TIpUlXoEYQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Lasto Spurto, sounds so dirty


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2010)

omg it's Yaguchi <3 xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2010)

He wants to be their chauffeur over anything. xD

But oh god, I'm suddenly reminded of Momusu of course by this

If Michishige met Gyuri.

I think the world would explode.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBhLvlxGV_Q[/YOUTUBE]
Same comedian promoting Kara on Arashi's show. He's too funny, especially when he was naming all the members.

MatsuJun is on the side aswell


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL at his reaction to the video

ARIGATOUGOZAIMASHITAAAAAA

he was so friggin happy he really did look like he would cry


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 19, 2010)

mehhh, tbh Kwon seems to do the same things over and over again. It gets old fast.
The whole thing with Gain is fucking annoying too, I can't believe people think they're a real couple or should actually date.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 19, 2010)

But they look so intimate together.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 19, 2010)

haha i still haven't watched WGM for them yet

jo kwon can be versatile, but he really is the same song and dance quite often (literally)

but yah, it's funny, because he's totally gay.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think he's gay, I think he's just doing that for the attention lol.
But seriously, real couples do not act so ~lovey dovey~ like that. It's pretty obvious that since they're the most popular idol couple on the show that they're being whored around since the ratings for WGM has been sucking lately.

I see them as being no more than friends.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 20, 2010)

He's funny. A lot of idols are so boring, Jo Kwon is different. He isn't afraid of having fun or being the center of attention. I also think Gain and himself look pretty cute together, but it's a reality show, of course they're going to act cute and "lovey dovey" when together.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know how anyone in Korea can survive in Japan man.

If something like a minor web comic sparks accusations of sexual harrassment, how the fuck can they survive Japan lololol


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

> jo kwon can be versatile, but he really is the same song and dance quite often (literally)



Surprisingly he's been quite different on WGM, he doesn't really do the whole dancing/singing on it. He's quite normal and pretty funny, same with Gain. I don't think the couple is that sweet actually, they just don't have serious arguments because Kwon doesn't take Gain's temper seriously. Lol at Gain being such a prude tho.



> how the fuck can they survive Japan lololol



Culture shock

If Korean girls met girls from UK, I think they'd have heart attacks at how slutty different they are


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck UK, what about America?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

America? The country that promotes abstinence and worships teen idols, I think they'd fit right in

Poor Taecyeon, he shouldn't bother with Netizens. Its pointless arguing with those pea brained assholes.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd love to take a Korean idol out to a pub in Scotland and see what happens. 

Two pints of stella please, Mr. Bartender!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2010)

Culture shock, death by head implosion.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

> Culture shock, death by head implosion.



Korean Girl: Wait why are the boy and girl kissing?

White Girl: They're dating each other.

Korean Girl: Thats not dating. Dating is holding hands, brushing each others hair and running through fields and then falling on the grass and laughing

White Girl punches Korean Girl.

End of story.

SNSD's comeback is on the 28th. Looks like SNSD might just miss Hyori's comeback and won't have much competition other than 2AM and Daesung. I hope Kook does well too.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2010)

lol       Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

This song is so beautiful, and so is the MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJmcdrUMU5E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 20, 2010)

So we're finally getting confirmation on Jay on the 24th.  Honestly, I'm guessing it's official leave.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 20, 2010)

That was beautiful Ennoea.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 21, 2010)

Not music, but anyone watch High Kick(new one of course)?
Tiger JK is suppose to make a guest appearance.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2010)

A film? TV show?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2010)

Tv show, like a sitcom though


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Whenever they have rappers on sitcoms their always there to push some silly life lesson on the viewers, like "I became a rapper after I went to college" or "My family is my most treasured thing in the world after my bitches".

And  the whole Jay thing was fake, it was kind of obvious, work of an anti I guess.

SNSD OH poster, not so sure about the homeless look tho:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nah just joking, Tiffany looks good.


----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2010)

wow its been forever since i come back Naruto forums... i used to be quite active at the graphics section 

anyway i'm crazy about k pop now. recently into DBSK!!!!!!!

my favourites: 2pm/ DBSK
likes: SNSD, BEG, SUJU, SHINEE, some songs by kara ss501 wondergirls.

but basicaly... i started out liking kpop cause of 2pm (yea weird, its like i totaly missed out on dbsk, no idea why )

but totaly hooked on DBSK now. i love their "dance-y" songs(mirotic/purpleline/rising sun) but im also crazy about their joyful/happy songs(balloons!!!! crazy love etc)

URGHHH DBSK JUST ROCKS <3

oh yea, ofc yunjae ftw


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome Cava, glad to see another Kpop fan.

Btw Sasori is the biggest DBSK fan here, you should really have lenghty discussions about Yunjae with him

Anyone here seen Idol Maknae Rebellion?

I think I like Shinee now, not their music so much but I watched Idol magnae Rebellion and Key was just too fucking badass to ignore. Even Jonghyun was making jokes and Taemin was taking the piss out of them. And Onew and Minho have already made quite an impression from Invincible Youth. I think these guys have come quite far especially since they were kinda retarded on most variety shows.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Btw Sasori is the biggest DBSK fan here, you should really have lenghty discussions about Yunjae with him


wtf is this i don't even


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL dbsk pairings 

Welcome cava

And the conf on jay was fake?  That's what I get for skimming akp like a nub


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 21, 2010)

lol DBSK pairings. JAEMIN OWNS UR SOUL GUYS.

Anyway, Cara where does your avy come from? I've been trying to find the video but I can't for the life of me. ):
And omg guys, SNSD's next album in a week. ;; It seems like they just announced it would come in February yesterday, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3N8SxvYac0[/YOUTUBE]

lol

this pairing talk makes me want to see DBSK shows like intimate note, FO, etc


----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> lol DBSK pairings. JAEMIN OWNS UR SOUL GUYS.
> 
> Anyway, Cara where does your avy come from? I've been trying to find the video but I can't for the life of me. ):
> And omg guys, SNSD's next album in a week. ;; It seems like they just announced it would come in February yesterday, lol.



nooooooooooooo changmin always comes inbetween yunjae  its like he's the boundary should anything naughty happen between those 2


----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2010)

speaking of which, is anyoen goood at making .gifs here. i wan a scene from balloon as my sig.. (btw how come u can have animation for avatar!? the site doesn't let me put any..)


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

It depends on the size, if the size is appropriete then you can use any gif as an ava.

Which scene is it? I I could try.
Graphics section should help


----------



## Vix (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Cava (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

im stuck with this piece.. any suggestions guys? :/


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2010)

Any new songs by DBSK?  ..I haven't been keeping up with them lately.. 


Did they fix their problem with their manager?  


*Feels lost* x.x


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Any new songs by DBSK?  ..I haven't been keeping up with them lately..
> 
> 
> Did they fix their problem with their manager?
> ...


They disbanded already, didn't you hear?


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

Cava said:


> im stuck with this piece.. any suggestions guys? :/


lol wat u drew that?

That's fucking amazing


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2010)

@ Cava: Amg, amg.  Thanks for posting the video. 

Jae Joong and Chang min look way hotter!  ..as though that was even possible... But really, their new style is awesome. 
I'm glad they got up and made it happen for us fans again. 

Micky looks so good. xD 

/End of fangasm.  Heh, just..it's been so long. lol 




Adachi said:


> They disbanded already, didn't you hear?




Wait, they disbanded and got out new songs?!  What is this..I don't even..


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol wat u drew that?
> 
> That's fucking amazing



i was kinda biased towards yunho during drawing though.. would explain why the rest don't look as good


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks fucking amazing 

Now draw SNSD naked :ho


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

i only feel like drawing on ones i really like, but ill try when i feel like it xD

anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

You like 2PM right? Draw then if you can please

Thats really beautiful by the way


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

SNSD teaser, kind of obvious:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZmaqGrnxQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Lol cava already posted it

Anyway not that impressed, and didn't someone say it was gonna be a much more mature image? Seems like your small town US concept.


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You like 2PM right? Draw then if you can please
> 
> Thats really beautiful by the way



if i draw you wooyoung will you make me that balloons gif


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

SNSD nudes coming up :ho?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

The gif is on its way, I want Wooyoungpek


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 22, 2010)

If anyone is bored and wants to listen to me and a few other people mumble about crap and play Asian music on a badly contructed radio show, feel free!

Dr Who DVD


You missed a pretty good masturbation discussion. Radio gold I tell you!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of name is that? Sounds like a porn site

I'll listen in sometime.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahhhh, goddamn catchy "Oh oh oh oh"


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

All the songs these day have "Oh" in them thanks to Gaga. I assume it'll be a electro pop.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

...I hate you, Ennoea 

NOT LADY RARA


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

I doubt it'll be anything like her songs tho. Sorry I reminded you of Not so Lady gaga

Nice sig btw


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What kind of name is that? Sounds like a porn site
> 
> I'll listen in sometime.



Haha, yeah. I don't own the domain, it's a friends. 

Tonight is the first time we've done this so things are a bit crazy. We want to do it properly on a regular basis though. Hopefully next time it won't suck too bad.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

Best domain name ever


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 22, 2010)

Just me left now. I'm leaving my playlist on shuffle until I go to bed.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

How do I use it?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> How do I use it?



Turned it off now, but to listen to our radio streams, you open up the stream link in your music player.

So if it's Windows Media Player: File > Open URL
If it's foobar2k: File > Add Location

Anything else, no idea, but it'll be along those lines.

I stopped streaming because a lot of people went to sleep. One person was listening to my shitty K-Pop. ;__;


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

Here you go Cava, btw I didn't make these. This is the best quality with this size, if you want a smaller size then just tell me.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Now you have to draw me a pic, you can take your time but I will request one thing, can you draw a pic of Jay for me? If its not too hard. Thanks if you do.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 22, 2010)

Dammit Ennoea you should request for a pic of Yuri naked with Nicole licking her nipples.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

SEOHYUN IN YOUR SIG

IS WIN

NOW,

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK*

SUNMI WAS MY FAVORITE FUCKING FOUR DIMENSIONAL ALIEN 

SO MUCH CUTENESS LOST T___________T


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

Btw, Oh teaser is lame as hell.

I know they don't normally use the real song in the Teaser, but if it consists of only what I just saw, I might throw a fit.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

The fact that SM is reusing their outfits, cheerleader theme, pose for the teaser photo from the concert, and the similar background used in "Chu~" MV tells me that they are definitely running low on budget.


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Here you go Cava, btw I didn't make these. This is the best quality with this size, if you want a smaller size then just tell me.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG u r awesome as hell <3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

btw can i have avy size pls 

ill draw u jaywoo if thats ok


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

Adachi said:


> The fact that SM is reusing their outfits, cheerleader theme, pose for the teaser photo from the concert, and the similar background used in "Chu~" MV tells me that they are definitely running low on budget.



Sorry what?  I was watching Seohyun's wrinkles in her shirt. @_@


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

She has the longest shirt in that gif but her abs are so obviously tight underneath it.  

I'm so gayed out right now. Damn your gif. >_>


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

Now stare at Yoona's giraffe snapping neck.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

funny, I just saved your old one.  I'm about to fix it and use it instead of evil sulli


----------



## Adachi (Jan 22, 2010)

Funny, I didn't save my old one and I can't find it on OMONA. You mind posting it again?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah one sec  


i'm currently removing the corners and shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2010)

> The fact that SM is reusing their outfits, cheerleader theme, pose for the teaser photo from the concert, and the similar background used in "Chu~" MV tells me that they are definitely running low on budget.



This is so true, with Genie the teaser, the outfits were great, here it just looks lame. Talk about half assed.

Its too large for an ava, you can either have the jaejoong scene or Junsu one.


----------



## Cava (Jan 22, 2010)

then junsu + yunho scenne pls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 22, 2010)

The Genie one was pretty much perfect for a teaser.  The background gave away nothing, the girls looked amazing, and there was lots of Seohyun.  /still gayed out

If the Oh PV comes out and looks nothing like the Teaser, I'll go Touche SM and and shush. D:

and it's funny how i'm mad yet i'm also using the teaser as a sig too. >_>


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 23, 2010)

Surprise that someone (Sasori) hasnt made a sex joke bout SNSD and their highly appropriate title name


----------



## Sasori (Jan 23, 2010)

Eh what's the title name?

I'm too distracted by the gifs to read your guy's posts


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2010)

The title is Oh.  

Now look at my sig and see how everyone is saying it.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3N8SxvYac0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol
> 
> this pairing talk makes me want to see DBSK shows like intimate note, FO, etc



ty bb.

They're really close, but idk if they'll still perform under SM.



Ennoea said:


> SNSD teaser, kind of obvious:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3ZmaqGrnxQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It's so budgeted. :/


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2010)

TBH it's not the backgrounds that bother me in the PV teaser because all the SM ones have been relatively cheap in '09, but the concept seems way TOO common.  

However, the strange light is that it seems to have some 80 or 90s theme to it.  The hair is big and curly and it's got some funny retro feel.  Maybe we'll be surprised. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 23, 2010)

Also, curly tends to look good on Tiffany and Hyo.  Just sayin.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope the album is amazing though, there's a song with Key in it omg.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know, their mini album had more hype around it, doesn't feel like their releasing a whole new album at all. Tho I hope its better than 1:59, that was alittle half assed, especially by JYP's standards.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j30wBPwl8lI[/YOUTUBE]
I love the instrumental, the girls a good singer too.

Sasori have you listened to any stuff from a Japanese producer called Nujabes?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea, it would be a travesty if I didn't.

Fuck, the whole reason pe2ny and Tablo made the "Soundtrack to a Lost Film" album is largely influenced by nujabes.

Why?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBtvqdsK4lE[/YOUTUBE]

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wondering if you'd be able to recommend anything of his. I've listened to a few of his songs before but didn't pay any attention till now.


----------



## Cava (Jan 24, 2010)

lol @ sunny's shortness.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBtvqdsK4lE[/YOUTUBE]


This is the most amount of win I have ever seen on the internet 

Someone explain the cucumber reference tho?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I was wondering if you'd be able to recommend anything of his. I've listened to a few of his songs before but didn't pay any attention till now.


Who are you talking to lol?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2010)

For some reason Jessica just really doesn't like cucumbers. xD

Kryptonite

Apparently Yoona brought Sica Cucumbers instead of flowers at her Legally Blonde performance too


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

lol haha Yoona, that troll


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

Fuck I'll stick a cucumber in her pussy and make her like it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Fuck I'll stick a cucumber in her pussy and make her like it.





I think Yoona wants to try that too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UzY6azVruk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

> Who are you talking to lol?



To you about Nujabe recommendations, sorry I didn't make it very clear

She seems to hate all watery fruits for some reason, maybe be one molested her when she was a child because theres no other explanation

The pokemon thing was hilarious, tho Yuri should have used her happy trail to defeat them all. And Yoona's fish impression

I request the taeyeon doing a Yoona impression gif be posted


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Fuck I'll stick a cucumber in her pussy and make her like it.



I'd rather use my cock but whatever floats your boat, bro.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW1YkFvHRe0[/YOUTUBE]
updated with HQ

YAY

I ACTUALLY LIKE IT


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I'd rather use my cock but whatever floats your boat, bro.


How about use both :ho?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> To you about Nujabe recommendations, sorry I didn't make it very clear


I'm not too knowledgeable about Nujabes I'm afraid, but out of all the albums I've got, I've liked them all.

You can try asking anyone in the MD, because it's my understanding that he is much loved in this section. It was also here that I got his tracks pimped to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

Cava I finally got an ava for you:


Thanx Sasori.

Okay after reading articles the other tracks from the album sound more interesting than "Oh", especially the track written by the guys that did Abracadbra and the Bossa Nova duet track. I don't know, "Oh" is an okay track but not much there for it to be the title track.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 24, 2010)

I like it for its catchy-ness and upbeat melody, but overall it's just okay.

Sad, I know. 

I'm waiting for the ballad(s) though.


----------



## Cava (Jan 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Cava I finally got an ava for you:
> 
> 
> Thanx Sasori.
> ...



<3333333 i'm working on your drawing too


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2010)

Was listening to random tracks, can't go wrong with DD and Tablo on one track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VatmAIPcjvk[/YOUTUBE]
Another random track, I liked it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TwjxRAjjXI[/YOUTUBE]

So SNSD are no 1, big shock. If they can keep the top spot is another story, especially with its mix response. But Heartbeat was able to do so and that wasn't exactly an instant hit, we'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Cava (Jan 25, 2010)

ennoea, i got lazy at the shirt


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice drawing!! but is it me or do i see abit of jo kwon


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Was listening to random tracks, can't go wrong with DD and Tablo on one track


Yea, but as I've said before it's such a rare sight for some reason o_O

Nice tracks though.



Cava said:


> ennoea, i got lazy at the shirt


lol you're amazingly good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll just reply to this later, I'm too busy laughing my ass off at it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh god I love 

THEY'RE SO LOGICAL COMPARED TO AKPFAGS <3333333333333


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

lol @ replies


----------



## Cava (Jan 25, 2010)

thx guys.

n i don't think snsd ripped off rihana.. it wasn't as obvious as the one in gdragon


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2010)

lol I never actually heard the other guy's song, and when it came on the TV I was like wtf why the fuck are they playing GD, then I realised it was the other song lol


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 25, 2010)

lol Sassy. I like SNSD's new song though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

Cava that was really good.

Oh plagarized Shut Up and Drive? WTF since when?

People throw the word "Plagarize" far too much these days, not to mention Rihanna's tracks, not so original to begin with.

Lol GD's album was influenced by alot of different songs.

And why are people so upset at Yoona and Taec in FO2? So childish.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Because of the Gayo Daejun special where they acted as a couple for a 9PM stage + Hottests are starting to get fucking annoying now.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 25, 2010)

AND ALSO, MISTAH KIM JAEJOONG [aka the guy in my set] IS 24 TODAY<3


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

Its just annoying, alot of the Hottest have been dissing Taec aswell, claiming he's trying to become the leader

I hope Jaejoong has a good day, with Yunho there aswell!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

For some reason, Hottests have always been super annoying.  It sucks for such an awesome group like 2pm too.

I didn't like Yoona & Taecyeon being together too for the fact that not only does this go against yoonhyun but I knew people were going to bitch that "he's standing too close to her" and "yoona get away from our taec" "taecyeon get away from our yoona".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

Hottest are such fail thesedays

Anyway can't wait for Tiffany and Nicole on FO, atleast theres something to look forward to from all the silly drama.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 25, 2010)

Hottests were okay until Jay left.

The FO ep is already out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope, SSF won't have them out for a while, unless it has it's IY team working on it, which is like the only group that works fast there. D:

But tbh soshisubs are worth waiting for cause they're hiquality.  The random youtube subbers are good to look for though when waiting though


----------



## Adachi (Jan 25, 2010)

I doubt RamenSoupSubs is subbing the girl group eps, so I'll just wait for Chinese or SSF.

Chinese is fast, but SSF's most accurate and high quality.



> [ALL] jeone aldeon naega anya
> Brand New Sound
> saerowojin nawa hamkke
> One More Round
> ...


Damn, maknae only has two lines in this song.

...

BUT WHO GIVES A CRAP, HYOYEON HAS MORE THAN ONE LINE, AND YURI SINGS THE "OPPA" PART 8D

Feeling bad for Sooyoung though.


----------



## Cava (Jan 25, 2010)

fans get jealous everywhere.. its kinda ridiculous. like when u ship yunjae/wookhun or smth like that fans get all defensive n go "omg they aren't gay STOP SAYINGG THAT" as if they wil get the guys themselves -_-.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha, yeah, some fans don't like it when you act as if the idols are gay for each other.

But of course, the netizens will try and bomb you if you say they're doing the worst and saying it's with another group. 

Ex.  News article reports SNSD kisses each other.

Netizens:  Aw, that's cute.  The girls love each other in a totally non gay way.

News article then reports Yuri kisses Junsu (either one) on the cheek or something.

Cassies/Hottest Netizens:  WTF THAT SLUT.  PETITION TO GET HER KICKED OUT OF GG.
Sones:  FUCK, HE CAME ONTO HER.  YOUR MEMBER IS A RAPIST or something random


----------



## Adachi (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, I just learned what the "Thread" and "Expand" buttons under a comment do


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

^That option took me a while too.

and wow


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 25, 2010)

The macros... are so LOL omg. 



and


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

Seriously what was he butthurt that he didn't become a trending topic? Sad loser.


----------



## Cava (Jan 26, 2010)

lol @ the hyoyeon pics.

but seriously though, my friend who has been to korea quite a few times to see suju said out of snsd the nicest were yoona, hyoyeon and sooyoung. (they were the 3 who waved back when my friend waved to them)

basically she said sunny was pretty all high and mighty xD.


----------



## Cava (Jan 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously what was he butthurt that he didn't become a trending topic? Sad loser.



i love it how people on the internet act gangsta and stuff. REAL GANGSTERS DON'T USE TWITTER GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh shit run it's The Game.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Jan 26, 2010)

adachi, your sig <3


NudeShroom said:


> The macros... are so LOL omg.
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello there again 8D

... I'm totally lost D: but did any of you see this yet? T T

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7T8ywkwfbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AsunA (Jan 26, 2010)

TRAX's mini album is ultimate love ♥ Though I miss their PARADOX-like songs...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

The Trax song is quite nice, I've been liking rock ballads lately, tho not so sure about the overdramatic Mv.

I know you guys will kill me but I hope 2AM or CNblue win the charts over SNSD

Seriously tho CN Blue's mini album came out of nowhere and its bloody good, I've never been more surprised by Kpop beforeo_O


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 26, 2010)

I lol'd so hard reading that tweet.


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 26, 2010)

Cava said:


> lol @ the hyoyeon pics.
> 
> but seriously though, my friend who has been to korea quite a few times to see suju said out of snsd the nicest were yoona, hyoyeon and sooyoung. (they were the 3 who waved back when my friend waved to them)
> 
> basically she said sunny was pretty all high and mighty xD.



lol Sunny. I heard that Yoona was the nicest too.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 26, 2010)

FUCK YOU JUSTIN BIEBER FOR MAKING A SONG I AM ASHAMED TO LIKE BUT CAN'T STOP LISTENING TO OMFG.

SHINee need to cover this. 

If 13-year-old me knew I was listening to K-Pop and Justin Bieber, he'd probably hang himself.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> lol Sunny. I heard that Yoona was the nicest too.



From what I hear they're all pretty nice, but they seem to have different amounts of professionalism when it comes to fans it seems. xD

Like if someone like Taeyeon or Hyoyeon gets approached by a fan to sign something, they'll be like "Sorry can't" and just run off and I've heard some where they pretty much make every attempt to.  

However I can totally see Yoona or Sooyoung putting whatever shes carrying between her knees, taking a pen, and scribbling her name down. xD

Seohyun normally signs them too I think, but I think if she's not around another girl she'll just smile and move on.

Personality and professionalism, but I luff them. <3


----------



## Cava (Jan 26, 2010)

2am won't be able to take over the charts... lets face it.. ballads aren't exactly what kpop is about. jyp must b insane to let them remain as a ballad group in an industry like kpop's.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 26, 2010)

HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

CAN YOU HEAR MY HEARTBEAT, KWON YURI?


----------



## Adachi (Jan 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbwL8kSpEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jan 26, 2010)

GODDAMN THE ENDING IS EGGCITING

Dance is refreshing (mixture of Gee and Genie) but I hate their concert hairs

A bit too cute for my taste


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2010)

POFHASG;VFAS]H[FBSA

SPAZZING ROOF OOFFF

The choreo is pure win.  Not that impressed with overall BG and stuff but they made it work.

in b4 point hip move craze over dancew


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

> 2am won't be able to take over the charts... lets face it.. ballads aren't exactly what kpop is about. jyp must b insane to let them remain as a ballad group in an industry like kpop's.



Haven't ballads been ruling Kpop charts for years? Variety is good, you can't have the same thing over and over again, it kills the novelty.

The mv is out? Brb watching Yoona bend over.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

I likey, the hip movie kinda reminded me of Change for some reason. Don't like the crazy hair and it was a bit too cutesy (alot like Chu) but it had charm. Seriously if you like legs then you could jus sit all day watching this Mv

The ending tho, now thats got me interested.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2010)

I love Jessica's tell me boy part.

She looks so cute in it. <3

everyones too excited in sbox, but i've pretty much posted that the ending is an obvious concept teaser.

my friend thinks it's like the Tough Angels thing form the concert, but thats Triplets + Fany


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you know what song was at the end? Sounded like Show Show Show but im probably wrong.

The next concept looks like a bit like teenage rebellion, the look Yoona gave is the same look girls give to their parents after they've been told no dating till your 18


----------



## Adachi (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh lol, just read Cava's post.

Tbh, I respect JYP for giving us 2AM. Ballads is the main reason why I love music in the first place, and it's definitely still holding true until this moment.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 26, 2010)

^Which is why no one can wait for SNSD's second album.  If it's anything like the first(MGR, Tears, Tinkerbell, 7898?, and Complete) it will be pretty awesome.  SNSD is probably one of the only groups that releases entire albums that people can like. 

And i'm pretty much the same.  Sure, it'd be nice to hear 2am do some badass song because they're all beastly like their counterparts, but sometimes it's just nice to hear that a group can do ballads regularly in a upbeat dominated world. D:


----------



## kimidoll (Jan 26, 2010)

I liked the MV a lot. I wish I could have Yuri's body. ):


----------



## koguryo (Jan 27, 2010)

Seohyun is smokin' in that MV, the things I would do to her.  MV made the song better for me, I didn't like the song before *gasp* I'm a shitty SOne these days.  Can't wait to buy the album and put one of those posters in my room.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 27, 2010)

Yoona once again shows she is beautiful.
So 95% confirmed. Korea this summer.


----------



## AsunA (Jan 27, 2010)

I just want moar Sooyoung  I kinda hate Oh! :/


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> HOLY FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> CAN YOU HEAR MY HEARTBEAT, KWON YURI?


Too bad Hyoyeon is in the way. Her face makes my dick shrivel up and hibernate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2010)

I just repped everyone because I'm still overnight spazzing about the MV.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the rep Nudes, I'm glad you agree about Hyo :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

One of the best ballads I've ever heard, slow but beautiful:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ng2Y4f3lZc[/YOUTUBE]

We all should get SNSD sets

The Oh Mv needed more Yuri, since we all know she makes the hottest cheerleader.

Btw have you guys heard Daesung's new song? Lol I hope they make an MV, never thought YG would let anyone do that kind of song.


----------



## Cava (Jan 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Haven't ballads been ruling Kpop charts for years? Variety is good, you can't have the same thing over and over again, it kills the novelty.
> 
> The mv is out? Brb watching Yoona bend over.


the "big" kpop songs that get recognition even overseas are usualy the upbeat ones. for me, kpop is interesting because of the upbeat tunes, they usualy have funky concepts and stuff. i'm not saying kpop should have NO Ballads, but limiting 2am to just ballads alone is something that wil make 2am fail. i thought that was pretty obvious :/


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 27, 2010)

partly agree.

K pop is getting to generic, but i respect the fact that JYp decided to make 2am a ballad gorup and its obvious it was influenced due to wanting to show the public their true capabilities.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

Not that I care all that much but SNSD's MV has over 600,000 views on Youtube within a day yet its not anywhere in the popular videos?

Anywhere time for a SNSD set


----------



## Adachi (Jan 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Btw have you guys heard Daesung's new song? Lol I hope they make an MV, never thought YG would let anyone do that kind of song.


Yeah, listened to it when it was released.

So soft and harmonious, although it seems sort of lacking though.

The pics were cute but the lyrics were even cuter.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 27, 2010)

SNSD album:

So far I like-
1. Oh!
2. Show! Show! Show!*
3. 뻔&Fun (Sweet Talking Baby)
4. 영원히 너와 꿈꾸고 싶다 (Forever)*
5. 웃자 (Be Happy)*
6. 화성인 바이러스 (Boys & Girls) -feat.key (SHINee)*
7. 카라멜 커피 (Talk To Me)
8. 별별별 (☆★☆)
9. 무조건 해피엔딩 (Stick Wit U)
10. 좋은 일만 생각하기 (Day by Day)
11. Gee
12. 소원을 말해봐 (Genie) 

everything else either haven't listened to or don't remember


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh! is win. Not as good as Genie though =x


----------



## MOTO (Jan 28, 2010)

ngl, I was disappointed with Oh! cuz I was anticipating a more mature song and image but apparently their next single will have those aspects, so it's all good. The ending of the MV got me really hyped. 

And listening to the album now...


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 28, 2010)

Ballads? Anyone else miss the whole times when Brown Eyes and SG Wannabee dominated?

Can someone make me a Yoona set with a gif of her making that heart?
reps+for a month straight if you remind me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 28, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Too bad Hyoyeon is in the way. Her face makes my dick shrivel up and hibernate.



 

What's all this SNSD hype? 

I also think I need a new av and/or set. Modfuck to whoever makes me one


----------



## Adachi (Jan 28, 2010)

"STAR STAR STAR", YOU ARE A GODDAMN AWESOME BALLAD


----------



## MOTO (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> Ballads? Anyone else miss the whole times when Brown Eyes and SG Wannabee dominated?
> 
> Can someone make me a Yoona set with a gif of her making that heart?
> reps+for a month straight if you remind me.






What do you want to use for the avatar?


----------



## MOTO (Jan 28, 2010)

So far, the there are 2 songs from their album that I really like, which is Forever and Star x3. Both ballads are great.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jan 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> SNSD album:
> 
> So far I like-
> 1. Oh!
> ...



HQ of your avy now please


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

> “MapTheSoul’s music and producing capabilities together with Woollim’s marketing management planning together will give a good synergy effect. Currently, *Tablo and Mithra are directing the album for the debut of new 7-member boy group Infinite.*”



Definitely Interested



> Meanwhile, Epik High is set to comeback with a special album early March.



I wonder what kind of Album especially since they said they'd wait for Tukutz.

Epik High and F(x) at the French concert


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't that Laura's avy?

And yea that girl is seriously hot. Or at least the stock is really mesmerizing.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 28, 2010)

Elite said:


> What do you want to use for the avatar?



When Yoona is saying 말하고싶어


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Oh! is win. Not as good as Genie though =x


Agreed lol



ItzDestiny said:


> HQ of your avy now please





Sasori said:


> Isn't that Laura's avy?
> 
> And yea that girl is seriously hot. Or at least the stock is really mesmerizing.



It's Yuri lol.   I used this one before, that's why you remember.

I don't really want an Oh avy, I think I'll wait for whats looking like Show3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

and holy shit.  already 150k for SNSDs new album.

I wish I was one of them right now, but still that's really fucking amazing, even on American standards



Also, I lol'd.  This is so wrong. >_>


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hyo... is like, placed farthest back.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2010)

I would do that, but I don't need $300 worth of cosmetics and perfume.  Meh, fuck it, I'll do it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 28, 2010)

SNSD's album is as mediocre as I thought it'd be. I've always said they make ONE good song per mini-album and then milk it to death. The new album confirms my belief. Gee, Genie and Oh! are still the best tracks. Show! Show! Show! is the only good album only song.

I will admit SM are very, very good at bleeding a track dry though and it's always and really good one. I just wish they'd come up with an overall solid release like all the other groups.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

> and holy shit. already 150k for SNSDs new album.
> 
> I wish I was one of them right now, but still that's really fucking amazing, even on American standards



The sales were expected, I assume their store preorders rather than a purchase right?

I wouldn't wanna be them, they won't sleep for the next few months and at the end will be paid in monopoly money.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

> I will admit SM are very, very good at bleeding a track dry though



I would say yes and the fact that Suju have been Sorry far too much, they have other songs too. But then I think of JYP and Nobody

And DSP who made Kara do Wanna for far too long, I hate DSP

I thought the album was okay, tho I liked the songs other people probably skipped over.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

NaraShikamaru said:


> SNSD's album is as mediocre as I thought it'd be. I've always said they make ONE good song per mini-album and then milk it to death. The new album confirms my belief. Gee, Genie and Oh! are still the best tracks. Show! Show! Show! is the only good album only song.
> 
> I will admit SM are very, very good at bleeding a track dry though and it's always and really good one. I just wish they'd come up with an overall solid release like all the other groups.



I agree with the milking, but honestly, this is exactly what SNSD fans wanted from them;  soothing ballads and cute little energy songs.  



Ennoea said:


> The sales were expected, I assume their store preorders rather than a purchase right?
> 
> I wouldn't wanna be them, they won't sleep for the next few months and at the end will be paid in monopoly money.





> An estimated total of 149,890 albums were pre-ordered, in which online fan-websites made an order of over 59,500 copies and music stores with 90,390 copies of the album.



I do honestly wish their break was a bit longer.  If they came back maybe 2 weeks from now for a bit of rest, I feel that after 3 Gayo Dejuns they should have gotten at least a month. 

Star Star Star is pretty freaking amazing. <333

It sounds like an OST track, tbh. xD


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Hyo... is like, placed farthest back.


For good reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKlYKHypcio[/YOUTUBE]
Which song does this sound like? I can't put my finger on it, its really bugging me


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like that 8eight track


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKlYKHypcio[/YOUTUBE]
> Which song does this sound like? I can't put my finger on it, its really bugging me



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tolm-07if3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

In b4 plagiarism ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

Most likely.  But the beat is kinda altered for teh 8 by 8, because they have the clap inbetween.

But of course NETIZENS WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS.

I really don't care though, it sounds pretty alike, though I've liked most of what I've heard by 8eight


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

How the fuck is that Yuri.

I don't get it. That's such a non-Yuri like pic. Sauce?

Also, I vaguely remember having this exact discussion before and you showed me the original and I was like waaaaat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 28, 2010)

It's from a Nylon photoshoot, and I put the pic in the exact same post. 

And it's really her lol.  Her boyish features and straight eyebrows.  The position of the hair hides her jawline and the fact that they only put heavy eyeliner below the eye gives her a rather exotic look.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

Even im having flashbacks of this convo


----------



## Sasori (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a fan of eye liner.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 28, 2010)

Favorited.


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh! is akdsjahlkdga

♥♥♥

but I still prefer Genie to it ;x



LOVEscream ♥ said:


> TRAX's mini album is ultimate love ♥ Though I miss their PARADOX-like songs...



I know right?! XD I'm addicted to it now D: ♥


----------



## Adachi (Jan 29, 2010)

BYUL BYUL BYUL~BLAH BLAH BLAH SARANGHAE~~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2010)

Dance Dance Dance till we run this town?


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 29, 2010)

For anyone who forgets

*Spoiler*: __ 



 She is still the finest women.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2010)

Speaking of fine, I was looking for old BoA My Name performances

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE4BSEnmWhA[/YOUTUBE]

It's HD and I couldn't stop staring at her abs.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 29, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> For anyone who forgets
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Gosh.

Who is she?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2010)

I just listened to Oh with lyrics, I wish I hadn't because those are some god awful lyrics


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I just listened to Oh with lyrics, I wish I hadn't because those are some god awful lyrics



it's pretty much Gee 2.0


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 29, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Gosh.
> 
> Who is she?



Lee Hyori when she cared.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2010)

I like Hyori like she is, yeah she's a tomboy but it suits her.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnssf0inXs[/YOUTUBE]
Damn I like this song, makes me wanna dance


----------



## MOTO (Jan 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Speaking of fine, I was looking for old BoA My Name performances
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE4BSEnmWhA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's HD and I couldn't stop staring at her abs.


I see Gahee XD

BoA's body looked great during the My Name era.



Ennoea said:


> I like Hyori like she is, yeah she's a tomboy but it suits her.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlnssf0inXs[/YOUTUBE]
> Damn I like this song, makes me wanna dance


I like all of the songs on their album. They're awesome.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh! set.  Next set will probably be whenever Jiyoon has her solo


----------



## Adachi (Jan 30, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> For anyone who forgets
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


...

holy shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Oh! set.  Next set will probably be whenever Jiyoon has her solo



SEOOOOOHYUUUUUUUUUUN<333333333333


----------



## Cava (Jan 30, 2010)

the show! performance from snsd was soooooo mehhhh. Oh! wasn't too bad but compared to genie and gee i think its still not as great.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 30, 2010)

Their hair looked hideous in the Show x3 

eh the Oh! performance was alright. They'll probably improve in upcoming shows.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2010)

> The Super Junior chubster then commented, “If someone had to lose weight, I would tell that person to lose weight. Lose some weight, why can’t you take care of yourself. When I say this, the person might think, ‘Look who’s talking,’ but I would reply, ‘I’m a boy and you’re a girl.‘”



We can all run at him with pitchforks but lets be honest this is what lot of men think, especially in South Asian countires. However I thought the younger generation would think differently, and an Idol would be more careful with airing his smal minded opinions, especially since half of his fanbase includes these girls. Moron. 



> This issue brings up a previous episode of MBC ’Quiz to Change the World,’ wherein fellow Super Junior members also expressed their distaste in “larger” women. Yesung stated, “I think obese people are lazy” while Leeteuk confessed, “I really dislike fat girls. I don’t think they take care of their bodies well.”



When they get married I dare them to speak like this to their wives, they're gonna get bitch slapped

Tbh Leeteuk has always come off as extremely sexist especially with his comments on Global Talk.



> “I didn’t mean what I said. Those were words I would say to my gf. I only wanted my gf to be prettier if I had one. But I didn’t mean that girls have to lose weight. I am sorry that everyone took it another way. But please understand that it wasn’t what I meant it to be.”



Lol at his apology. When he gets in an actual relationship he'll realise that saying to your girlfriend that you only want her to be "prettier" is about the same as shoving a grenade in your pants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know what to do with Suju anymore.  It's kinda like the parent who loves their son, but he keeps doing shit to get in trouble.  So eventually you love them but are like "DO WHAT YOU WANT". 

Also, I should probably start learning most of these newer guy groups.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 30, 2010)

Haha, this is not gonna end well.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 30, 2010)

They lose control on what they can say since they are the funny guys of any show and so some stuff slip.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 30, 2010)

Chocochip name change?

Love the name btw.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2010)

I think chocolate chip and i think do want eat and then i look at yoona while thinking do want eat then i'm sorta like o_O


----------



## Sasori (Jan 30, 2010)

Nibble on her nipples like chocolate chips.

nomnomnomnom


----------



## MOTO (Jan 30, 2010)

Chocochip...sounds badass 

I wanted to use my BoA set a little longer but Gahee is too hot


----------



## MOTO (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention that a girl in my one of my classes looks like Hyuna :ho

Sorry, no pics lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 30, 2010)

oh wow haha

bring in some ripped stockings for her and tell her put them on. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2010)

> I forgot to mention that a girl in my one of my classes looks like Hyuna



Go up to her, spread your legs and squat and go "change, change, change change change"


----------



## Cava (Jan 31, 2010)

i just came back home from trying to see shinee... nuts. chaotic shit at the mall lmao. they blocked off all entrances to the "garden roof" where shinee was supposed to be performing. all the freakin escalators were jammed with people, elevators dont reach the top floor.... URGH! horrible experience lol.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 31, 2010)

I admit...Yuri is sexy...only with the hat though.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 31, 2010)

Double posting to glorify with this place with my set.

Here is the performance.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufcMSokahzE[/YOUTUBE]

Sunny sings as well as Kanye West without autotune.

Tiffany was good at singing but it looked like she just studied for TOEFL or a bar exam with those eyes.

I would say Yuri and Yoona performed the best overall.

Pause at 1:50
wtf? Tiffany needs to smile lol.


----------



## Adachi (Jan 31, 2010)

^ Sunny has one of the best voices out of the nine.

Listen to _Star Star Star_ and watch this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuxmwCUCeyk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 31, 2010)

I say Sunny does have one of the best voices but that performance was disgusting by her.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh wow haha
> 
> bring in some ripped stockings for her and tell her put them on. :ho





Ennoea said:


> Go up to her, spread your legs and squat and go "change, change, change change change"



Thanks guys. I'm sure that will help me make a good first impression with the hawt girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2010)

^ :ho


Cava said:


> i just came back home from trying to see shinee... nuts. chaotic shit at the mall lmao. they blocked off all entrances to the "garden roof" where shinee was supposed to be performing. all the freakin escalators were jammed with people, elevators dont reach the top floor.... URGH! horrible experience lol.



That sucks, imagine if they had more groups though, you wouldn't even be in the mall. 

Also,


----------



## Cava (Jan 31, 2010)

more groups would b too insane. but i'd camp overnight just for dbsk/2pm. not shinee though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh hey a k-music thread.

How could I miss this? (Other than the obvious fact that I haven't been here in forever)

Anyone watch Inkigayo today?

EDIT: It would appear the last half of my question was cut off. Did anyone watch Inkigayo today without lag? I missed like half the people and was wondering who else performed. I know B2ST, 2AM, HyunA, CN Blue, and SNSD performed.


----------



## AsunA (Jan 31, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> I say Sunny does have one of the best voices but *that performance was disgusting by her.*



QFT. So much, her "aego" is getting annoying sometimes. At least the performance from Inkigayo was better.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 31, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Oh hey a k-music thread.
> 
> How could I miss this? (Other than the obvious fact that I haven't been here in forever)
> 
> ...


What do you watch on? I watch it on kpopflash.net, although I didn't watch yesterday's show. You can see the list here.



NudeShroom said:


> ^ :ho
> 
> Also,


A legal way of downloading music


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2010)

I hate to say it but I agree with the stuff about Sunny, only Taeyeon can pull off acting overly cute, Sunny just comes off as strange, all those creepy smiles and weird voice changing just makes me wanna cringe.


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 31, 2010)

It's not even her failure to look cute, but she was so off pitch that you would think a bug just flew in her mouth...and she her voice was so powerless and shaky like she was about to cry or something...

She was just as off on Inkigayo.
Her part makes me cringe since it is so unexpectedly bad.


Yuri looks so great with a hat and Yoona is always beautiful.:33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

Elite said:


> What do you watch on? I watch it on kpopflash.net, although I didn't watch yesterday's show. You can see the list here.


I watched on kpopflash as well, and thanks for the list.



Ennoea said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with the stuff about Sunny, only Taeyeon can pull off acting overly cute, Sunny just comes off as strange, all those creepy smiles and weird voice changing just makes me wanna cringe.





Chocochip said:


> It's not even her failure to look cute, but she was so off pitch that you would think a bug just flew in her mouth...and she her voice was so powerless and shaky like she was about to cry or something...
> 
> She was just as off on Inkigayo.
> Her part makes me cringe since it is so unexpectedly bad.


It sorta feels like I'm the only one who likes Sunny right now.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

I like her. 

IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

I know what you mean. 

But really I didn't find her cringe worthy, I saw nothing wrong with her performance. If anything maybe her voice isn't as strong as the others but it's nothing to complain about in my opinion.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll make her sing good.

IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

I have no response to that.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll make her have no response.

IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN :ho
__________________
​*?*|♪|☠

** I wish I could be invisible to everyone, but _you_. ​
























Gosh I can go on forever


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

I should be able to rep you multiple times Sasori.

Damn rep system. 

Now back to watching HyunA's Change over and over.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2010)

> Gosh I can go on forever



Thats what she said.

IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 31, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 31, 2010)

I love your avatar Nudie.


----------



## MOTO (Jan 31, 2010)

omg, Sasori


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL WHATEVER GUYS, TIFFANY IS THE BEST.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm so addicted to heartbreaker >_<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> LOL WHATEVER GUYS, TIFFANY IS THE BEST.


Fany > Sooyoung > Sunny > Sica > Others. With HyunA thrown in there somewhere. 

Also everytime I hear Mazeltov I remember the comments on kpopflash declaring it to have the best lyrics ever and it being far superior to every K-Pop song ever.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> i'm so addicted to heartbreaker >_<


...

Cool story, bro?



Tendou Souji said:


> Fany > Sooyoung > Sunny > Sica > Others.


I will have your mindset changed in the near future.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I will have your mindset changed in the near future.


We will see.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 1, 2010)

Lee Hyori says hi!





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2010)

When's her comeback anyway? Isn't it supposed to be soon?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 1, 2010)

Why aren't my last pics from naver working?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure, but us over here will definitely not be able to see hotlinked Naver pics xD

gotta reupload for us 

Also, Seohyun > The rest. 

and welcome to the thread tina yuzuki, you just like g-dragon or big bang in general?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, Seohyun > The rest.


You and your obsession with Seohyun. Also lol me being a hypocrite.


----------



## AsunA (Feb 1, 2010)

I hate GD 

Oh! is such a disgusting pop song... I caught myself humming the tune in class


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and welcome to the thread tina yuzuki, you just like g-dragon or big bang in general?



anything catchy (mirotic, amoled and the usual songs you come across on youtube)
first kpop was adult ceremony by park ji yoon


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel for you Lovescream, same here. I kept singing "Oh" when I was in a public restroom, came out of a cubicle and this guy was just staring at me like I was crazy,  I swear K pop turned me in to a freak!!!

Yoona, Seohyun, Yuri> the rest


----------



## Adachi (Feb 1, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> anything catchy (*mirotic*, amoled and the usual songs you come across on youtube)
> first kpop was adult ceremony by park ji yoon


Now we are talking.



They _really_ need to perform "Star Star Star", like now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 1, 2010)

Totally starting a new campaign.   It's called "Sleep for Soshi".

We do it wrong like the hottests and sleep while their programs are on.  

THAT WILL SHOW 'EM, EH?  

God, these girls need to pull a Hannah Montana and get some doubles.

...or maybe they already have them. o_o


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Nudie you got to get on the Korean sleep schedule like I did.

I don't have these problems cause of it.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 2, 2010)

Love K-music!!!


----------



## koguryo (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Feb 2, 2010)

Cara, your freaking avatar is so unavoidable and amusing to watch.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Keep on trying to convert me Adachi. I need to build up my gif collection.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 2, 2010)

...all this time, I'm just saying, "Wondergirls who?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

I still love the WG as well even though they've done nothing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> ...all this time, I'm just saying, "Wondergirls who?"


Hey man, Wonder Girls are great.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

I am currently freaking out cause SeoHyun responded to me on twitter.

Yeaaaah.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 2, 2010)

Fake Seohyun.
Jealous.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel like I've accomplished something.

She's awesome.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 2, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Keep on trying to convert me Adachi. I need to build up my gif collection.


Tell me what you think about her.


Graham Aker said:


> Hey man, Wonder Girls are great.


Yeah well, SNSD is better. Before last summer, I would have agreed with you. But now, nah.


Tendou Souji said:


> I am currently freaking out cause SeoHyun responded to me on twitter.
> 
> Yeaaaah.





Tendou Souji said:


> I feel like I've accomplished something.
> 
> She's awesome.


*WAIT WTF ELABORATE PLEASE, PICS OR LINKS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN*


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yeah well, SNSD is better. Before last summer, I would have agreed with you. But now, nah.


Oh yes, SNSD is definitely better. Hell, they did more justice to Tell Me than the Wonder Girls did and that's supposed to be their own song.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *WAIT WTF ELABORATE PLEASE, PICS OR LINKS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 2, 2010)

That is so lucky.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24NkygWR20s[/YOUTUBE]
Can someone make me a gif on Yuri between 3:10-3:12

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oEJzZ8o0T4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

For this one from :19 where Yoona starts putting her hands on her hips to :21?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

SNSD are obviously a much better group than WG, they dance better, sing better, look better. But WG gave me So Hot and thats the greatest song of all time

Lol at 60 girls fainting during a Big Bang concert, I bet they're faking it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF DAFFY 

and wat?!  Seohyun on twitter?

IS IT TIME FOR ME TO GET THAT CONTRAPTION?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> WTF DAFFY
> 
> and wat?!  Seohyun on twitter?
> 
> IS IT TIME FOR ME TO GET THAT CONTRAPTION?


Yes it is time to get on that Nudie.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG this surprise the shit out of me and also LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chubby TOP


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Didn't he lose most of his weight just before debuting? Lol Fatty


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, never guess he would be the former fatty of the group.

to continue the trend of Gifs, hears a scary one



Not at her finest but still LOLLL


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

lol the gif.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Forgive the double post, but Yuri's on facebook guyz.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Yuri accepted you?!!!! Seohyun replied to your tweet aswell, how the hell did you do this?!!

I sent a request too, I hope she adds me, you know if she's real that is and not some freak.

Gif trend I like:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Link was posted from her twitter, that twitter account is followed by verified korean stars (all the SoShi twitter pages I follow are). And she's accepting everyone. But best be in the first 5000.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought they don't have those. Oh well, added her and got added, awesome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I thought they don't have those. Oh well, added her and got added, awesome.


To quote Yuri, "It's so weird since the others don't have facebook. But hey, it first time using this. ><"

Seems like it was just made.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

I got added too, she's so pretty


----------



## lucky (Feb 2, 2010)

omg link me to yuri kwon's facebook!!!!!!
[/fanboy]

*ahem*.

i'm cool again.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 2, 2010)

I already linked it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm.  Unfortunately for now I'm gonna have to stay with my assumption that these are fake, unless this is some ploy from SM.  

I wouldn't put it past those evil geniuses to start facebooks and twitters to promote interest overseas.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

^ Agreed but /ADDS nonetheless   

Edit: It sucks w/ the whole Jay scandal that social networking is becoming more and more difficult for idols to partake in T_T


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone have awesome 2PM gifs I can use for av stock? :33

That Chansung one ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2010)

Only one i have is



...off of some random site. D:

If you want one made, I don't mind helping if you can tell me now.  I would have done jae's but I wasn't online around that time cause of school


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

lol that is kinda random 

If you could make me an epic gif av I'd love you even more which I never thought would be possible 
(I don't think I'll ever be ready to give up KhunBUTTPOP sig though xD)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

I have like a gazillion gifs, I can post some if you want.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

It would be v applicable to this thread 

I'll allow duplicate/triplicate posts just for this 
You're a doll <3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Hope thats enough.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

The last two xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 
I'm so tempted to replace Khun now!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 2, 2010)

Too much SNSD gifs and avy on this thread, also tempted to change


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, Kaga's set is refreshing considering we've all been taken by SNSD's comeback. xD

OMG 2PM 2ne1 BEG SOMEONE COME BACK


----------



## Adachi (Feb 2, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Tendou Souji said:


> Forgive the double post, but Yuri's on facebook guyz.


Yeah, you probably know this already, but these are obviously fake:

1) I doubt they have the time to browse Twitter and Fb, really
2) SME has previously stated that the girls have no accounts on Facebook, Twitter, and other social web sites
3) I really don't think Yuri and maknae can speak English that well


----------



## MOTO (Feb 2, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Too much SNSD gifs and avy on this thread, also tempted to change


Damn, there are a lot of SNSD avy/sigs here  I'm waiting for their next concept to make a SNSD set.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

> I really don't think Yuri and maknae can speak English that well



This was my thought too but I can happily live in ignorance

Im gonna probably change my set too, I just don't know what to.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 2, 2010)

^ Same 
She just confirmed my add and if I see her on facebook chat, I will immediately lose my shit and just message her with an infinite number of GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE GEE


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 2, 2010)

OKAY GUYS WHATEVER ABOUT SNSD, 

bitches don't know about my min bias.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 2, 2010)

*OKAY GUYS, WHATEVER BOUT SHIM CHANGMIN, SEOUL MUSIC AWARDS IS HAPPENING IN LESS THAN 7 HOURS

DO YOU ALL THINK THAT SNSD IS GOING TO WIN THE DAESANG?

YES?

GREAT MINDS, MY FRIENDS, GREAT MINDS*

Lol sorry kimi, I couldn't resist.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL GET THE FUCK OUT.

So anyway, can someone show me who's who in T-ara? I only know Eunjung and Hyomin 'cause of Idol Army with MBLAQ and the fact that Eunjung made out with Yoochun lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, you probably know this already, but these are obviously fake:
> 
> 1) I doubt they have the time to browse Twitter and Fb, really
> 2) SME has previously stated that the girls have no accounts on Facebook, Twitter, and other social web sites
> 3) I really don't think Yuri and maknae can speak English that well


One, don't try to crush my dreams.

Two, if they're fake then why do verified accounts follow them and talk to them?

Also I guess I could use a new set. Prob HyunA or B2ST.


----------



## lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> LOL GET THE FUCK OUT.
> 
> So anyway, can someone show me who's who in T-ara? I only know Eunjung and Hyomin 'cause of Idol Army with MBLAQ and the fact that Eunjung made out with Yoochun lol.




you don't need to know anyone else. 





Tendou Souji said:


> One, don't try to crush my dreams.
> 
> Two, if they're fake then why do verified accounts follow them and talk to them?



sorry, bro.  





			
				allkpop said:
			
		

> SM Entertainment has finally come out to clarify the rumors of SNSD?s Twitter and Facebook accounts which has been spreading in the community among fans.
> There have been numerous Twitter accounts created recently, claiming that they were SNSD members, with some believers while others doubted it. But SM Entertainment have said that they are fake, ?SNSD members don?t have their own Cyworlds. Not only Cyworld, they also don?t have Twitter nor Facebook accounts. We hope that fans will not be fooled by others claiming to be SNSD members themselves and please tell fellow fans about this.?
> SNSD ended their *Genie* promotions on 15th August.




plus, who verifies those 'verified' accounts?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

That's an old article, these are relatively new accounts. I need more proof than that. 

Twitter verifies the accounts by talking with the actual celeb IIRC.

So, HyunA or B2ST for the new set?


----------



## koguryo (Feb 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QftqXfUAnls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDMlFe1PQMc[/YOUTUBE]

Not bad.  I should've had a Sooyoung set made instead of Seohyun.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

God knows how much I wanna switch to a Sooyoung set, but I already started on HyunA. 

Curse you inability to have 4 sets at once.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> One, don't try to crush my dreams.
> 
> Two, if they're fake then why do verified accounts follow them and talk to them?
> 
> Also I guess I could use a new set. Prob HyunA or B2ST.


Whatever, the facts are right there in front of you, believe whatever you want.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_JGZDuCP_I&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
This is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

I demand to know what this from.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 3, 2010)

The show called Star King

Korea equivalent of Britain/America etc got talent


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah. I must find that episode subbed then. It's hot and adorable all at the same time.


----------



## callinginsane (Feb 3, 2010)

too bad that Boom went to military


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 3, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> One, don't try to crush my dreams.
> 
> Two, if they're fake then why do verified accounts follow them and talk to them?
> 
> Also I guess I could use a new set. Prob HyunA or B2ST.





Tendou Souji said:


> That's an old article, these are relatively new accounts. I need more proof than that.
> 
> Twitter verifies the accounts by talking with the actual celeb IIRC.
> 
> So, HyunA or B2ST for the new set?



Honestly you can just go on twitter or Facebook right now and get a new email and make a whole new account and just pretend to be anyone else. It's so simple and easy, and there's a bunch of people who pretend to be celebrities on the internet so they can get 100,000 followers or friends or whatever.

There's fake twitters of DBSK members - there was an issue a while back when "Yunho" paid respects to Michael Jackson on Twitter and it was quoted in an article, but Yunho had to say it wasn't his.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you forget about the verifications? They talk to the actual person to confirm it's their twitter. Why would verified korean celebs follow fake twitters? I highly doubt they're pulling a Beatle move in having a highly elaborate prank.

Sure in the past you can point out fake accounts like crazy, but the evidence points to this being authentic rather than fake. 

Oh and I know very well about someone being able to make fake accounts on things. I've seen people try to pose as fairly famous people that I know personally. It's not uncommon, but for actual verified twitter pages to be following a fake page would be extremely rare.

And I already know about the 2PM twitter fiasco, I do have a LJ.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 3, 2010)

Who cares now

In other news, SNSD are the big winners, which was no surprise.

and After school won best rookie !!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> *Who cares now*
> 
> In other news, SNSD are the big winners, which was no surprise.
> 
> and After school won best rookie !!


@ bolded, exactly.

I don't like After School that much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanna see Changmin's photoshoot.  Also, I never knew he was the maknae, he didn't seem the type imo. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2010)

AND OMG LOL @ THE SOOYOUNG AND HYOYEON TITANIC

The whistle part made me crack up.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 3, 2010)

lol if you really believe that Yuri is your Facebook friend, then good for you.

Anyway, .

tl;dr - Right after Shinee performed, around 60 fans got up and left to go to the fansign, but there was another performer that came afterwards and he tried to be polite in the awkward atmosphere.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

Selfish little shits who have no respect for anyone. Oh well just another bunch of fans that are an embarrassment.

How did 2ne1 not get a rookie award at the Seoul Music Awards? Too many Idols. And why are no Indie acts what so ever represented at all?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

Cara said 2PM won the rookie award T_____T

Anyone have youtube links to the acceptance speeches?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

2PM won a popularity award (I've never understood this award), Tara, Beast and After School won the Rookie awards. I don't know why they all won it tho.

Mate are by far the best rookie group of last year!!!

2PM Heartbeat:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jfq0ZaBvOk&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy the performance, the start was like softporn.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How did 2ne1 not get a rookie award at the Seoul Music Awards?


I think it's because they didn't show up. Most korean awards shows seem to have this rule of awarding only the artists who attend, which is stupid.

Anyways, congrats to SNSD and AS, very happy for them.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2PM Heartbeat:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jfq0ZaBvOk&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Enjoy the performance, the start was like softporn.



YES *__________*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2010)

oh sorry i was just listing awards when i said that, trying to remember

it was SNSD - daesang, suju/2pm - popularity, rookie - beast, t-ara, & after school


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

It's okay love 
HOTTESTS will take popularity too!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2PM won a popularity award (I've never understood this award), Tara, Beast and After School won the Rookie awards. I don't know why they all won it tho.
> 
> Mate are by far the best rookie group of last year!!!
> 
> ...



it wasn't the softporn i was expecting 

edit:
also, remember ast1? they came out the time when 2pm had again&again out. what happened to them? they lost their idolship? :rofl

and, who has again&again song on mp3?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 3, 2010)

sucks cause they were attempting what SM has been doing for a while, where they do a lot based on who ya are, whatcha speak & where youre from. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

Was listening to Untouchable's Quite Storm, not a great album but I liked this track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhKI2P7BJk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


> also, remember ast1? they came out the time when 2pm had again&again out. what happened to them? they lost their idolship?



Its sad but this is what's gonna happen to most idol groups this or next year.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> sucks cause they were attempting what SM has been doing for a while, where they do a lot based on who ya are, whatcha speak & where youre from. D:



 noooooooo
lol that sucks!

there have been so many kpop bands that i really liked when i was young, but they were really one of those one-hit wonders. asia is full of them.
i remember watching a news special on how it is bad for the youth of korea.  this was ten years ago, and it's still going on.




Ennoea said:


> Was listening to Untouchable's Quite Storm, not a great album but I liked this track:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhKI2P7BJk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Its sad but this is what's gonna happen to most idol groups this or next year.



it's an aight track. it reminds me of some of the typical r&b asian-americans listen to on campus.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

> it's an aight track. it reminds me of some of the typical r&b asian-americans listen to on campus.



They're albums are like that unfortunately, I didn't see any really stand out track. I was led to believe otherwise.

KF have you heard of a group called Minos in Nuol?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

is that some sort of bleach tribute band?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

KF - previous Music Request Thread

pek


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol no.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGPxSmX_3A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37nLMDdsySs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i think my sister does.


----------



## callinginsane (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to SNSD for winning Daesung 

what's this about fake twitters?



kimidoll said:


> Anyway, .
> 
> tl;dr - Right after Shinee performed, around 60 fans got up and left to go to the fansign, but there was another performer that came afterwards and he tried to be polite in the awkward atmosphere.



 bunch of rude uncivilized people. SHINee aren't the only singers there so at least show some respect for others who are performing.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> KF - previous Music Request Thread
> 
> pek



oooh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan pek
pek

my room be jamming now


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

Jamming w/ the beasts of 2PM = good night spent. If you need dloads to any of their others songs, let me know


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

and if you ever need kpop circa 1995, let me know.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 3, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> lol if you really believe that Yuri is your Facebook friend, then good for you.


Here's my answer to that.


ItzDestiny said:


> Who cares now


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh let's drop the Yuri debacle yorobun! Peace, love, and kpop <3



KillerFan said:


> and if you ever need kpop circa 1995, let me know.



Sounds like an interesting prospect


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 3, 2010)

Quiet Storm was pretty good imo, alot of decent songs

speaking of untouchable

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3txH7ZFXSM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

liking so far


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

lol with a youtube screen preview like that, how could i NOT want to listen?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 3, 2010)

My sister's birthday today. It was her twenty-first birthday.
My cousin made her a cake that said 2ne1.:ho


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

lol damn it i want to be twentyone again.
that's a brilliant cake


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> My sister's birthday today. It was her twenty-first birthday.
> My cousin made her a cake that said 2ne1.:ho



Bwahahah winsum xD

Though I'm not sure if any caek can top this -


----------



## Vix (Feb 3, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> My sister's birthday today. It was her twenty-first birthday.
> My cousin made her a cake that said 2ne1.:ho


 i wish someone made me a cake like that 5 months ago


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 3, 2010)

Suju only has three or four members that matter.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 3, 2010)

OH SH- *can hear angry, stampeding ELF's in the distance* xD

Also fix'd your link 
WHICH IS AWESOME BTW - WANT TO BE CINDY


----------



## callinginsane (Feb 4, 2010)

oh damn. the cakes are awesome 






I wish I was 16 now


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

callinginsane - if you have a winsum 150x150 kpop av, lemme know and I'll upload it for you. Especially if it's MinHyuk which must be displayed in all its glory


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2010)

*FUCK

DOT

YEARRRRRR

SEOUL MUSIC AWARDS

YAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone want to make me a Kwonnie av to match my sig? 
FOREVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 4, 2010)

Naver has a image search for Korean stars.


EDIT:
I found this picture


I search Jo Kwon starking


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for! Sankyuuuu <3

Edit: ROFL searching 깝권 gives me even more winsum hits xDDD


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, another Korean?:ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 4, 2010)

Dammit now I want a k-pop cake.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2010)

Nobody Rainstone Remix English:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Mg8JUTmYg[/YOUTUBE]

I kind of miss the Wondergirls, hopefully their new album is good.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm tired of that song.

I'll be happy when I hear new WG music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2010)

The Arka Teks Ft. Thomas James - Showstoppa

Hyuna's Change is up for legal downloading


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Oh, another Korean?:ho



I'm afraid just another wannabe w/ a small aptitude for reading, writing, and comprehension 

Edit: CARA where's the official MV? O:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay for legal downloads.

Though it's about 3 days late for me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Nevermind found it 

Is it slightly insane I never even gave B2ST a chance because their name resembles the word beast, which is supposed to be the coveted description for the beastly 2PM? >__________________>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 4, 2010)

A bit more than slightly insane.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2010)

> Is it slightly insane I never even gave B2ST a chance because their name resembles the word beast, which is supposed to be the coveted description for the beastly 2PM?



You're not missing out on much to be honest.

If anyones looking for a new band to listen to then I highly recommend Mate, seriously check their songs out, they do mostly Rock ballads:

Miss You (I've posted this before but its one of the best song's I've heard in ages):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJmcdrUMU5E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I love You:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_x3KsPheoE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Its Alright:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szSdSVQ0QYo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> A bit more than slightly insane.



HOTTEST's can be pretty fucking irrational 

Also, you should change your user title to 현아 사랑해요 to reflect your new winsum set :3



Ennoea said:


> You're not missing out on much to be honest.



OH SH- I figured 



> If anyones looking for a new band to listen to then I highly recommend Mate, seriously check their songs out, they do mostly Rock ballads:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Generally I'm not keen on rock ballads, but they're pretty damn good O:!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 4, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> HOTTEST's can be pretty fucking irrational
> 
> Also, you should change your user title to 현아 사랑해요 to reflect your new winsum set :3


Good point. Though I still love fany more.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)

Dongho's aegyo + adorableness in MakBanShi really made me take a second look at UKISS :33


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2010)

FUCK YES!

THE GIRLS ARE SINGING "BYUL BYUL BYUL" ON CHINCHIN LATER ON TODAY


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> FUCK YES!
> 
> THE GIRLS ARE SINGING "BYUL BYUL BYUL" ON CHINCHIN LATER ON TODAY



HOLY FUCKING WHAT

OMG YES


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2010)

OKAY MY BAD, IT'S ACTUALLY MUSIC CORE, NOT CHIN CHIN, BUT WHATEVER


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 4, 2010)

DUDE THAT'S JUST AS WIN

EITHER WAY THEY SING IT

actually yeah i would have preferred chin chin because then that would have been like FUCK YEAH INTERVIEW AND LIVE SINGING

but mucore is SOMEWHAT LIVE SINGING WITH HEAVY BACKTRACK FOR RELIABILITY

either way i love starstarstar


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 4, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Exactly what I was looking for! Sankyuuuu <3
> 
> Edit: ROFL searching 깝권 gives me even more winsum hits xDDD








STOP TREATING US LIKE KIDS


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## kimidoll (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

In other news, I hate . Well mostly their "fans", it's so exaggerated and obvious it's for the show. The other couples look hotter/better anyway, I don't see why they don't promote them more.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

You make my heart hurted and sayd 

I'm a major, major fan of the two - though mostly of Kwonnie. Heck, they could pair anyone up with him and I think it'd still be a big hit. But I think Gain has the personality and occasional brute to counterbalance Kwon's obvious femininity. Other couples definitely look hotter and more couple-y but something just *feels* right with these two :3 Though I will agree that some fans who believe they're really going out can be a little too vocal about it


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure they're friends - but couple? idk, you guys believe what you want to believe but I don't lol.

Anyway in happier news, , music-wise at least.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh lawd I NEVER believed they were anything more than good friends. Fans who do are projecting a teensy much 

Glad DBSK is kicking ass and taking names pek Are they focusing current promotions in Japan only?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know. They're having a Best Of album coming out in a month or two, I forgot the exact date. I don't think I heard anything about them appearing on shows.

Junsu - Mozart musical.
Yoochun/Jaejoong - idk going through airports.
Yunho - Evisu modeling.
Changmin - Acting in a k-drama.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 5, 2010)

omg without me here kaga is making this place homosexually unbalanced 

Sorry guys, I'm busy with my final year assignments T__T


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

lol sasori 

And not really. I just tend to bring out the fangirl in EVERYONE 
G'luck w/ uni stuff. The kpop'ers will keep the thread warm while you're away


----------



## callinginsane (Feb 5, 2010)

kagakusha- Minhyuk shipper? 


> I'm tired of that song.



finally found someone tired of Nobody


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

Minhyuk shipper? Shipping where? My pantsu?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> FUCK YES!
> 
> THE GIRLS ARE SINGING "BYUL BYUL BYUL" ON CHINCHIN LATER ON TODAY





NudeShroom said:


> HOLY FUCKING WHAT
> 
> OMG YES





Adachi said:


> OKAY MY BAD, IT'S ACTUALLY MUSIC CORE, NOT CHIN CHIN, BUT WHATEVER


FFFFFFFFFF WHATWHATWHAT

I LOVE THAT SONG.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

lol SNSD broke the K-Chart record with 23000+ points, with no performance points at all as well. Previous was 21000 btw.



Anyone think another Gee run is coming?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2010)

> Anyone think another Gee run is coming?



I hope not, esp since CN Blue and 2AM have the better songs.

U Kiss y'all, we're the new kid's on this block you heard? Stop treating us like kids, because we're not anymore, you know what I'm saying? We're all grown up yeah!!! unhh check it!!



> *When asked about the sexually explicit bed scene, G-Dragon responded with, “I didn’t know it was that sexually explicit.”*
> 
> When asked if he knew the song he performed, “She’s Gone,” was inappropriate for minors, G-Dragon responded, “I didn’t know.”
> 
> A representative of the district court stated, “G-Dragon has denied all charges. We are going to continue investigations to determine whether G-Dragon’s actions are punishable by law. We plan to finalize investigations by next week.”



Yeah sure GD. I didn't know She's Gone was inappropriete tho, Korea really is anal.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

I like I'm a Loner, but not so much with 2AM's song. Actually personally I don't like 2AM or 2PM. 

I would like B2ST and HyunA to win some though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2010)

Gotta Let You~ ZY (Zooropa Yellow) ft. Outsider & LMNOP:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W8c_eJOnZI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Feb 5, 2010)

omfg i wana stab my eye after seeing u kiss's new mv. WHY ARE ALL THE NEW BOYBAND MVS SO HORRIBLE???? i mean i know ukiss isn't a new boyband BUT ITS STIL HORRIBLE. it reminds me of mazeltov/jiggy/any other similar bullshit. there is no theme, the song sounds lame, and the dance isn't outstanding either. its like any other band except for 2pm/dbsk/suju just keeps coming out with more crap and crap and crap and crap and crap


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Mazeltov though.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 5, 2010)

how popular are jewelry?
I listened to vari2ty and liked it (except the english part).


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2010)

> I like Mazeltov though.



Any song that uses days of the week to pad it self out is just silly.


> how popular are jewelry?
> I listened to vari2ty and liked it (except the english part).



They're okay, low grade version of BEG tbh.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 5, 2010)

Mazeltov has the best lyrics of any song ever.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> how popular are jewelry?
> I listened to vari2ty and liked it (except the english part).



I think they're quite popular; they're one of the more mature girl groups out there. The rapper is just.. no.
They change members a lot, but the most popular/longest lasting ones are Seo In Young and Park Jungah.



Ennoea said:


> They're okay, low grade version of BEG tbh.



HDU Jungah and Elly are the HBICs. ):
Plus, they've been around for five years longer than BEG.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2010)

> They change members a lot, but the most popular/longest lasting ones are Seo In Young and Park Jungah.



Didn't they both leave? Their songs just don't do it for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh god the rapper.  She looks a bit like she was pulled out of a porno sometimes.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't they both leave? Their songs just don't do it for me.



Yes, and they'll have auditions this month too. Watch it be a reality show lol what a joke.

I'm waiting for SIY's and Jungah's solos.



NudeShroom said:


> Oh god the rapper.  She looks a bit like she was pulled out of a porno sometimes.



She looks like she's been pulled out of a stable sometimes. loljk


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2010)

> She looks like she's been pulled out of a stable sometimes.



I know I shouldn't but I lolled hard

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13_Yh2_-iqs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Gahee is so cutepek

Do you guys think theres a chance JYP threw Sunmi out so he could break the Chinese market with the other girl?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't put it past JYP that devious fucker 

/ANGST


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 5, 2010)

wtf?  Throw out 4-Dimensional alien Sunmi for Chinese expansion!?  T________T

She was my favorite member when I did pay attention to WG.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know I shouldn't but I lolled hard
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13_Yh2_-iqs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Gahee is so cutepek
> ...


Gahee!  This is hilarious though 

It's certainly possible. I just wonder why Sunmi hasn't even made a statement regarding the situation.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 5, 2010)

^Is that BoA in your set? Lol, she's pretty cute.

Watching that Gahee video right...now.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know I shouldn't but I lolled hard
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13_Yh2_-iqs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Gahee is so cutepek



I can relate to this in so many ways, damn uni lectures


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 5, 2010)

. Yes omona = my #1 kpop source lol.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 5, 2010)

^ TOTALLY AGREE BB! pek


----------



## MOTO (Feb 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^Is that BoA in your set? Lol, she's pretty cute.


Yup, it's BoA :33 





kimidoll said:


> . Yes omona = my #1 kpop source lol.


Sorry, but Yuri has the best body


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 6, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> . Yes omona = my #1 kpop source lol.


WAT? Sunny is the sexiest.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

, you guys.

Looking at kimi;s sig reminds me of the song "Love in the Ice" that my friend showed me today...


----------



## MOTO (Feb 6, 2010)

^^Sica and Fany 

Watching Music Core right now. Can't wait for their Star x3 performance.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

WAIT WHERE, PLEASE GIVE STREAM LINK


----------



## MOTO (Feb 6, 2010)

Doomtree


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Ahh, that one works much better than the ones on SSF. 

Thank you.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

FUCK YES STAR STAR STAR SOOUNDS ALMOST EXACT SAME AS STUDIO


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 6, 2010)

arirang host deanna kim is :33
are all half koreans like that?!


----------



## MOTO (Feb 6, 2010)

It was a great performance. Loved it<3 They looked beautiful and the stage was magnificent.

And I also enjoyed AS's performance of When I Fall. Fuckin love the song. I'm glad they're promoting it.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Not that most of you care lol, but SS501's Jungmin has a new drama called Human Theater and Hyung Joon has a new show about him.. playing video games lol.



Adachi said:


> , you guys.
> 
> Looking at kimi;s sig reminds me of the song "Love in the Ice" that my friend showed me today...


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm going to a kpop event tonight.

I look orgasmic.


----------



## Cava (Feb 6, 2010)

what kpop event?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2010)

Club       .


----------



## Cava (Feb 6, 2010)

oh... they play kpop hits all night?

off-topic: OMG MY AVATAR WORKS NOW WEEEE


----------



## Sasori (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea it's an oriental club celebrating CNY with a kpop theme xD

Rape is inevitable :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 6, 2010)

I am jealous Sasori.

Also watching Starx3 in HD is amazing.


----------



## Cava (Feb 6, 2010)

cny is like nxt week o.O


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Hot Asian people dancing to K pop, sounds good



> Rape is inevitable



Pics or didn't happen Sasori

Untouchable ft. Narsha(BEG) - Living in the Heart:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEBH2F9eJpo&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]

Is it true Taeyeon was lip synching? Couldn't tell at all

Anyway the StarStarStar performance just showed up Oh. Really good performance by all of them.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2010)

So I went to a classmate's going away part, she's going back to Japan.  I talked a lot with my Chinese/Taiwanese/Hong Kong classmates, they try to speak Mandarin with me and I'm like, "I don't know what you're saying."  We do that in class too, and I get the gist of what they're saying cuz of facial expressions or body language, but we mostly speak Korean with each other.  Also apparently I'm the most handsome dude in my class, which is pretty awesome(according to the Chinese girls, too bad the hottest one has a bf fuuuuuuuuuuu-)  There's this Japanese chick I like/dating, but I think I'm gonna end up in a Noona-Dongsaeng relationship, which sucks ass.

On Topic: StarStarStar was good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWv5eSvbXK4[/YOUTUBE]

These two should have just made out.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

> There's this Japanese chick I like/dating, but I think I'm gonna end up in a Noona-Dongsaeng relationship, which sucks ass.



Just tell her to think of you as a man


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> . Yes omona = my #1 kpop source lol.



Gonna have to agree on Seohyun too.  

However you could form the perfect body with all of them somehow. :ho

Seohyun = Beautiful proportions, the best model type of all of them.
Yoona/Sooyoung/Sica = Skinnyfest.   I love them, but their metabolisms keep them a bit too small.
Taeyeon = Taeyeon is pretty much average, still love her though. :3
Sunny = I like how all the Sunny fans were like "FFF POST GIFS SEE HOW AMAJING SHE IS"  Good body, she just knows how to show it off to look better though.
Yuri/Fany = Dem curves.
Hyo = Dancer body, which is strong legs, minuscule waist of 24 inches. O:

Now to watch Mucore


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

koguryo said:


> On Topic: StarStarStar was good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWv5eSvbXK4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> These two should have just made out.



oh my god

ilove you for that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I'm gonna make like millions of gifs from the Starx3 performance. Mainly Sunny, Fany, and SooYoung though.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Yea it's an oriental club celebrating CNY with a kpop theme xD
> 
> Rape is inevitable :ho



1. INVITE ME AND IT WILL BE INEVITABLE 



Cava said:


> what kpop event?



2. I LOVE YOUR NEW AV. IT'S ADORABLE pek



koguryo said:


> Also apparently I'm the most handsome dude in my class, which is pretty awesome(according to the Chinese girls, too bad the hottest one has a bf fuuuuuuuuuuu-)



3. PICS OR YOU'RE B&  /PERSUASIVE 



NudeShroom said:


> Gonna have to agree on Seohyun too.
> 
> However you could form the perfect body with all of them somehow. :ho
> 
> ...



4. AGREE W/ THIS ENTIRE ASSESSMENT 

PSEUDO RANTS:

5. LATENT FUCK YOU TO SHINDONG FOR BEING A CHAUVINISTIC FUCKTARD. WHAT IS SME DOING TO ITS IDOLS? IF YOU LOST HALF YOUR WEIGHT, I WOULDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT MOLESTING YOU NOW 

6. THE WHOLE JHS/HS DISCREPANCY IN KOREA MAKES ME FEEL LIKE A PEDO. I DON'T CARE THAT JINWOON JUST GRADUATED FROM HS, HE'S A 19 YEAR OLD 8 FOOT MOTHERFUCKING GIANT AND I WILL CONTINUE TO TOUCH MYSELF REPEATEDLY TO HIS ANGELIC VOICE 

/passes out


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

Jo kwon avy fits your entire post pretty well.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea, sometimes I go into default diva mode. Sorry xD

Also, that pillow fight was lolgasmic. More than anything though I lol'd at Hyo's reaction to it all 

EDIT: AND TEUK'S CHICKEN LEGS MMM


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't expect anything less, they are Boom's proteges after all xDDDDDDDDDD

Although Teukigayo isn't AS funny as Boomkigayo, it still makes KangShimJang what it is IMO


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Minho is the most competitive idol I've EVER SEEN - he's always like this it's kinda scary sometimes xDD

Also, reference to Boomkigayo above 8D


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

lolomg I need to watch these videos later.



> 5. LATENT FUCK YOU TO SHINDONG FOR BEING A CHAUVINISTIC FUCKTARD. WHAT IS SME DOING TO ITS IDOLS? IF YOU LOST HAVE YOUR WEIGHT, I WOULDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT MOLESTING YOU NOW



LOL BB that was a long time ago. Idgaf about Shindong anyway. 
But the fact that Eunhyuk said similar things makes me go ugh since he's one of my favorites in SuJu.

And yes FTTS, Brian and Hwanhee are so good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

srubear, even i'm starting to fall back on these acronyms.  even after i'm starting to keep up with omona.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Which acronyms? 8O

I love omona, even though it's SO 2PM biased lol.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

GO GO 2PM BIAS <333333333



/admits to having to look up MTE when first joining omona xD


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

OH GAWD HOW CAN SOMEONE LOOK SO GOOD IN JUST A WHITE T SHIRT pek



Also ffs just kill me now. I can die happy -


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Leetuek and his "search rankings" are really funny, unfortunately he's such a tool that I can't like him, and I don't remember Eunhyuk saying anything bad tho, he's one of the few who's been able to keep his mouth shut.

Shit its Jaebum, the pink loving leadja, brb cying;_;


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> GO GO 2PM BIAS <333333333
> 
> /admits to having to look up MTE when first joining omona xD



omgwhat tell me your username.



Ennoea said:


> Leetuek and his "search rankings" are really funny, unfortunately he's such a tool that I can't like him, and I don't remember Eunhyuk saying anything bad tho, he's one of the few who's been able to keep his mouth shut.
> 
> Shit its Jaebum, the pink loving leadja, brb cying;_;



Eunhyuk said that his "ideal woman" isn't foreign, stays at home all day, doesn't work, does everything he wants, etc. And he and Leeteuk said that they only liked skinny girls too.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> omgwhat tell me your username.





The one w/ the kkab kwon bias 



> Eunhyuk said that his "ideal woman" isn't foreign, stays at home all day, doesn't work, does everything he wants, etc. And he and Leeteuk said that they only liked skinny girls too.



=_________=;

Maybe out of context that sounds terrible, but sometimes those two try TOO hard to be funny. I hope it was just a joke D:


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Hrm, I guess hyuk was being serious - I've never seen that conservative side to him since he's a goofball 24/7. More than anything though, he has NOOOOOOOOOO rship experience and I bet foreign chicks just intimidate the fuck out of him. On the other hand, I have to say teuk really won some KK points in that convo. Mixed babies are pwetty :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 6, 2010)

You know sometimes I wish I was as knowledgeable on k-pop as you guys are.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> You know sometimes I wish I was as knowledgeable on k-pop as you guys are.



You're in the right place bebe! Like dearest kimi, I get almost all of my kpop knowledge from OMONA. It's an incredibly fun LJ community to partake in - you should join if you have an LJ account or just lurk for the hell of it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I joined recently, but I will catch up to you guys one day!

That is if j-pop doesn't fuck me over. God knows I'll start getting confused, and then when I'm subbing it'll ffffffffffff.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

> Eunhyuk said that his "ideal woman" isn't foreign, stays at home all day, doesn't work, does everything he wants, etc. And he and Leeteuk said that they only liked skinny girls too



Eunhyuk is still quite young, they all seems to have delusional views about women since they've been around SNSD for far too long, they're in for a real shock when they get married and see what a real relationship is.

Seems like Kyunhyun is the only one with some common sense in this group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

Gotta agree with KK, Hyuk just sounds like he's afraid of the culture shock.  

I really didn't know much either until I started watching random global talk episodes, where it reveals a lot of the differences in foreign women, along with just watching SNSD and other groups to know that some of them usually stick to a 'traditional' life, where they want to get married soon and support their man. (ex. Sooyoung wants to be married at 24lolol or switch to 42)  

Though it seems the same contrast exists in the groups.  Leeteuk really doesn't mind about interracial marriage, as to how Seohyun opposes getting married early just to be traditional. *cough*eventhoughshesalez*cough*  

The skinny comment... yeah he's either been around SNSD too long, or he just wants a healthy chick and it was an odd translation. Either way, I dunno how he said it so I don't really care. xD   Shindong is mostly getting chewed because his ideals don't reflect how he treats himself of course.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Ngl, I still love Eunhyuk. Just his views are...
But I hate K-culture posts in Omona since they always bring the worst [KOREA IS RACIST!11 SEXIST!!11" etc.] in everyone though, ugh. And they always bring up comments that idols made like Taeyeon's and Seungri's racist comments and how most of the male idols want a housewife. /mini-rant



Ennoea said:


> Seems like Kyunhyun is the only one with some common sense in this group.



Show me show me how he is, he's my favorite member. O: /doesn't follow SuJu a lot lol


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh lawd, when I became a self proclaimed ELF in '08 Prince Kyu was possibly my least favorite member ONLY because he always portrayed himself as the reserved maknae. Then over time I kicked myself in the face and realized that Heechul, Kangin, Teuk and others just have VERY overwhelming personalities. I'm not so sure Kyu has the MOST common sense though ... w/ the recent Hannie debacle and the comment he made about him on his minihompy for example. 

I'm also not terribly fond of kculture posts on omona or elsewhere BUT int'l kpop fans need to realize that S. Korea is an incredibly conservative country overall. It's not all rainbows, puppies, and gyrating jokwons  I always say I'd move there in a heartbeat and stalk the shit out of kcelebrities lolz but I'd probably get arrested like GDragon for something outrageous down the line


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

The prolem is that the K culture posts all tend to revolve around the worst of Korean culture. Like the recent article about parents forming a group to stalk foriegn teachers because they believed that these teachers might pass aids and corrupt their children. Its all very unsettling.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The prolem is that the K culture posts all tend to revolve around the worst of Korean culture. Like the recent article about parents forming a group to stalk foriegn teachers because they believed that these teachers might pass aids and corrupt their children. Its all very unsettling.



It is unsettling, but it's all based in reality. The article you mention among many others are actual accounts of real issues faced in Korean society. OMONA and other kblogs all DO focus on cultural aspects of society all the time - the celebrity and media aspects. They aren't political commentary sites but sometimes they do report on the occasional insanity that goes on there. I hate prefacing my comments by saying that I love kpop and respect many facets of the Korean culture. BUT, there are many maaaaaaaany issues in S. Korea that are so ridiculously backwards that when you initially hear about them you have to do a double take bec. TV, music, and the media portray them as otherwise.

/END SERIUS BIZNESS POST AND PLEASE TO BE WANTING TO SUCK ON JUNHOE'S SUCCULENT LIPS


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

Sometimes, I forget that KK is gay. Lol.

Anyway, SHAWOLS WHERE U @


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

i still havne't finsihed shinee hb 1, only got like halway i think

TOO MUCH GOOD STUFF TO WATCH T______________________________T


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> Sometimes, I forget that KK is gay. Lol.
> 
> Anyway, SHAWOLS WHERE U @


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

I watched it, I feel sorry for Onew, seems like he's being forced by scriptwriters to avoid the child. When the kid ran towards Onew and chose him in the second ep, I was really happy. Minho tho, man that guy does everything well. 

Kimi don't forget to watch Shinee of Maknae Rebellion, the last ep with those guys was hilarious. 

Btw anyone know how long Soshisubs takes to sub programs? Been waiting for Tiffany/Nicole ep of FO for a while now, I hope I get to see it before RSS sub the final eps.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Wait, Kaga is male?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Kimi don't forget to watch Shinee of Maknae Rebellion, the last ep with those guys was hilarious.





Key. OWNED. 



Adachi said:


> Wait, Kaga is male?



Depends on my mood


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wait, Kaga is male?





and Soshisubs is really unpredictable.  Their system is based on whoever wants to take the work, so it can be pretty indeterminable.  Sadly most of their best subbers have been preoccupied with school and other things recently, which really set them back with all the Genie popularity.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh lol, I'm watching IY right now, Hyomin is freaking hilarious.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there any link to watch IY with eng sub ??


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

Might have to wait for SoshiSubs


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 6, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Is there any link to watch IY with eng sub ??



If you wanna watch it online, you gotta watch it through ssf because Youtube only removes it like 5 minutes after.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 6, 2010)

! KK; LOL 2OD I WILL ONLY KNOW IT AS A BUTTHURT FORUM RUN BY 12 YEAR OLDS .


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 6, 2010)

xD

That sucks. I didn't know there was a 2OD debacle D:
But I sorta fall in the impartial crowd category, bec. like I recently told Cara I don't visit 2OD's web site. Ever. Only OMONA for moi


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2010)

Since Jae left 2OD have become quite the pity mongering bunch, and alot of Taecyeon hate has come from within its members and so I refuse to visit them. Tho the one thing 2OD gets right is the light speed in which they sub videos.

Is there even one sane FC?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

2OD subs is absolutely/quite POSSIBLY the fastest subbing team out there. I am srsly shocked at the volume of subbing they're capable of. That said, I agree w/ your Taec assessment. It seems like a lot of fans are growing weary for Jay's return and see Taec as the interim leadja which I for one think is ridiculous. JYP nor 2PM have made any official statements about a new leader. So yea =_=;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

I know. Taec talks on a show, "He's trying to take lead from Jae", Taec shows his abs, "Taec you're abs are nothing compared to Jae, stop copying him", Taec farts, "Taec your farts don't smell as good as Jae's, so go away". Someone tell these twerps Taec's cares alot more for Jae then they ever will before I sign up on 2OD and start busting caps

Lol Shinee dressed as animal, how Minho can make a frog costume look cool is beyond me


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

If you decide to bust any caps, pls. do let me know I'll gladly join 

Also, Minho could dress up in a turd suit and make it cool pek


----------



## Adachi (Feb 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know. Taec talks on a show, "He's trying to take lead from Jae", Taec shows his abs, "Taec you're abs are nothing compared to Jae, stop copying him", Taec farts, "Taec your farts don't smell as good as Jae's, so go away". Someone tell these twerps Taec's cares alot more for Jae then they ever will before I sign up on 2OD and start busting caps


----------



## Adachi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









In b4 Cara explodes and millions of fanfics pop up on the internet.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 7, 2010)

That Monday Tuesday Wednesday song really sucks shit.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy shit, SNSD IS NOT WEARING SHORTS.

What perf is that, btw?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2010)

lol this post.

DBSK >>>> Everyone else. I'm not even being biased.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

> In b4 Cara explodes



Somewhere in the distance, her Soshivibratorradar is tingling 

Edit: rofl kimi that entry became such a butthurt shitfest xD


----------



## MOTO (Feb 7, 2010)

Kind of shocked SNSD didn't win Mutizen this week but congrats to 2AM, they deserve it and Jo Kwon was tearing up


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Somewhere in the distance, her Soshivibratorradar is tingling
> 
> Edit: rofl kimi that entry became such a butthurt shitfest xD



I know, I became part of it for DBSK and Shinee.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

Elite said:


> Kind of shocked SNSD didn't win Mutizen this week but congrats to 2AM, they deserve it and Jo Kwon was tearing up



OH SH- LINK!? 



kimidoll said:


> I know, I became part of it for DBSK and Shinee.



I saw bb. I saw


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Feb 7, 2010)

SNSD and Big Bang win it like it's nothing.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

I fucking know 

But they're the underdogs. This is their first Mutizen! I was half asleep, but now I'm too excited to go to bed xD


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 7, 2010)

They aren't underdogs for long if JoKwon keeps rising in popularity.


----------



## Cava (Feb 7, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> SNSD and Big Bang win it like it's nothing.


its a first for jokwon.. i rmb t-ara cried too  i rmbed 2pm receiving endless chart wins n they're like "KTHXBYE!"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm happy for 2AM even though they beat SNSD. I haven't had the time to really listen to their song though but I'll put aside time since it won Mutizen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OH

MY

GOD*

SeoSica is cute either way.  Jessica treats her like a doll xD



> "When I entered SM Sica unnie used to make me sit on her lap as she was bigger than me. Thank you for adoring me unnie, but now I'm bigger than you."



lolz


kimidoll said:


> Holy shit, SNSD IS NOT WEARING SHORTS.
> 
> What perf is that, btw?



Oak Valley Winter Festival

Sadly I can't find any group webcams, I'm just settling for watching Taeyeon, who unfortunately is still sick 

and grats to 2pm <3333 They really deserved it for their song, and SNSD always has next week.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol and those boy group rankings are gonna change pretty soon.  

Honestly, even though BEAST has only been around like half a year, I think they could definitely give SS501 a run for their money with their dancing skills.  They're probably gonna rise on that pretty soon

Vocal skills was spot on, so were income and recognition of course

I'm not so sure about 2pm being so high on fashion sense though xD


----------



## Cava (Feb 7, 2010)

seohyun looks fat


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

fgas'hiugobds;n[apinv[jOD N[PVOU NP[UGFVPBNDS'

WHAT


----------



## Cava (Feb 7, 2010)

xD

ok she looks a bit rounder than usual.. i guess its her hips compared to sica's. probably sica who is too thin.

and seohyun's cheeks are also getting more puffy. and she looks ridiculously like uee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

Pfft, UEE looks like HER!  She was jealous and had eye surgery because she wanted to be like Seohyun. [/kiddingI<3youuee]

I think it's mostly just the cold lol.  thus why sica was also putting her hand in her pocket XD

The live performances you can see their breath and everything


----------



## Cava (Feb 7, 2010)

i would kill to be in seoul then.. in my country the fuckin weather BURNS. DIEEEEE


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

Where you at?  It's as cold here in Maryland as it is in Seoul I'd bet, considering we have 2ft of snow blocking us inside. xD


----------



## Cava (Feb 7, 2010)

singapore >_>.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 7, 2010)

Cava said:


> its a first for jokwon.. i rmb t-ara cried too  i rmbed 2pm receiving endless chart wins n they're like "KTHXBYE!"


Yeah, even SNSD teared up really bad when they first won; actually I recall several instances of them crying after winning. 

After School cried too when they first won.

Some artists never win a mutizen so winning it once is a big deal because it signifies that all their dedication and hard work has paid off. It's a very satisfying feeling for them to get recognize for their talents and heart they put into their music.

Hopefully 2AM gains more recognition because they have great vocals.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2010)

Cava said:


> seohyun looks fat


That's baby fat. pek


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 7, 2010)

never in my nF experience have i seen so much korean love in one thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

It's pretty much accurate except dancing skills.  Probably because of the fact that each group really only uses a handful as 'main dancer(s)' and such. But even so, BEG should have been lower in that category. >_>  Sorry BEG, Ilu <33 ;_;

lol @ fashion sense too.  I wonder what they base it on, stage/MV outfits or awards shows?

T-ara = Furries/lolita
f(x) = no one really cares yet, though they've looked great so far, female shinee fashion wise
Jewelery = whoresuitslol
After School = thier MV outfits looked good, stage outfits = nasty half the time
Kara = once again stage looks wtf sometimes, however thier concepts are cute, clothes are somewhat normal
4minute = PANTYSHOTHYUNAH, otherwise average i would say
WG = I think they probably only remember Nobody by now for this ranking.  Hell, I don't remember anything else either.
BEG = <3333  Right spot, except for a few ridiculous "How Come?" outfits
2ne1 = gangsters, and it works for them.  even though I hate bom's stockings sometimes
SNSD = Always quite simple, which is considered a big plus in the fashion world.  However I wonder if this includes hairstyles. 

lol people on Omona complaining about dancing skills.  

I agree that f(x) should be higher, however the other arguments I'm not so sure about.  It would have been better if this had come with some form of explanation, as to whether it's based to dancing as a group or overall individual skills, then yeah, a group like AS should have been higher. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

but you know what, i have a feeling that if there was a SNSD vs. After School vs. f(x) dance battle

f(x) would probably win.

YOUNGER JOINTS. :ho

and man, since i've been giving this so much attention, I just realized that it was 30 reporters who did it, so now i don't care.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

/disregards girl group ranking and faps to death


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 7, 2010)

this thread will surely turn me gay


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

lol, every straight male i've met who has encountered DBSK, or any boy band has questioned their sexuality. DD:

I mean, I understand why.  Totally gay, but straight for Taec.  :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

> Dancing Skills
> #1 2PM
> #2 TVXQ
> #3 Super Junior
> ...



I call bull, especially since Big Bang can barely dance, unless you only count Taeyang. And FT Island?

Good on 2AM tho. They deserved the Mutizen.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> this thread will surely turn me gay



Khun's body roll has been proven to induce the gay gene - welcome 



NudeShroom said:


> lol, every straight male i've met who has encountered DBSK, or any boy band has questioned their sexuality. DD:
> 
> I mean, I understand why.  Totally gay, but straight for Taec.  :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

> this thread will surely turn me gay



Ennoea is here to save you:



Its a sad day, FO has finally come to an end. We'll miss you all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

wtf what is that song? 

and awesome gain and miryo gif.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

Khun is too old to be singing songs like that. JYP forces him to act far too angelic, I still remember when someone said on Omona that Khun probably watches porn the lot of em were calling it blasphemy

Btw Nudeshroom, lol at Seohyun's reason for not wanting to get married. I just wish we got see more of the real her.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

^ I totally agree. But I mean that IS his angle. Every kpop idol has an angle. He looks angelic, hence must act angelic. But I bet IRL he's the most rebellious bec. he holds back so much in the public xD

Cara I think it's for a ridiculous CF he recorded :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

oh wow haha, it sounded like him and i was wondering if i could be sure.

it's always fun imagining idols watching porn.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

> it's always fun imagining idols watching porn.



Its a little creepy thinking the likes of Onew or Wooyoung watching porn tbh

Even Yoona and Yuri, watching it together, in a hot tub fully of jelly, wearing nothing but a tiny bikini, caressing each other and then Seohyun appears:ho


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh wow haha, it sounded like him and i was wondering if i could be sure.
> 
> it's always fun imagining idols watching porn.



AMAGAD that reminds me of a scene in WildBunny where Taec turns on the TV and "accidentally" finds a porn channel XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its a little creepy thinking the likes of Onew or Wooyoung watching porn tbh
> 
> Even Yoona and Yuri, watching it together, in a hot tub fully of jelly, wearing nothing but a tiny bikini, caressing each other and then Seohyun appears:ho



...please continue. :ho

edit:  I can imagine him hitting a preset button XD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember the Taec part, didn't he blame it on Junho?

Anyway since we have some new members I've decided to slowly post some indie here. I didn't where to begin with so I'll do it how I found out about the Korean Indie scene, which is the Coffee Prince Soundtrack. I'll post one song from the soundtrack every day so I hope you guys give them a listen. The sound track is mostly pop indie so its nothing that different.

Coffee Prince OST Track 1
Love is Weaker when it comes out of the Mouth~ Low End Project:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGmQP0r11RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a damn nice pic of T-ara. (especially Hyomin)

Hey kimi, I see you posting in that article. You mind making a comment for me saying "I bet if SNSD is the target instead of T-ara, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would totally be doing what Korea is doing right now. You blame T-ara's stylists for this shit, yet you blame SNSD for being sluts. Fucking hypocrites." or something along the line?

I wanna start some shit up, BUT FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU I need to join OMONA. (btw i just added you as friend)


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2010)

Cava said:


> xD
> 
> ok she looks a bit rounder than usual.. i guess its her hips compared to sica's. probably sica who is too thin.
> 
> and seohyun's cheeks are also getting more puffy. and she looks ridiculously like uee.



Anyone looks like a manatee next to Jessica.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> edit:  I can imagine him hitting a preset button XD



That's what immediately came to mind.

Came 



Ennoea said:


> I remember the Taec part, didn't he blame it on Junho?



Did he? I'd blame it on Junho too he was basically dry humping Taec in that episode 



> Anyway since we have some new members I've decided to slowly post some indie here. I didn't where to begin with so I'll do it how I found out about the Korean Indie scene, which is the Coffee Prince Soundtrack. I'll post one song from the soundtrack every day so I hope you guys give them a listen. The sound track is mostly pop indie so its nothing that different.
> 
> Coffee Prince OST Track 1
> Love is Weaker when it comes out of the Mouth~ Low End Project:
> ...



Ya know ... with a name like "Love is Weaker when it comes out of the Mouth" I wasn't expecting much lolz but it's actually pretty good O:
Coffee Prince is one of my favorite kdramas to date and I didn't quite pay attention to the soundtrack as much as I should have. Looking forward to the rest :3



Adachi said:


> This is a damn nice pic of T-ara. (especially Hyomin)
> 
> Hey kimi, I see you posting in that article. You mind making a comment for me saying "I bet if SNSD is the target instead of T-ara, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would totally be doing what Korea is doing right now. You blame T-ara's stylists for this shit, yet you blame SNSD for being sluts. Fucking hypocrites." or something along the line?
> 
> I wanna start some shit up, BUT FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU I need to join OMONA. (btw i just added you as friend)



1. JOIN OMONA POSTHASTE 
2. I hate fanwars. More than anything really. I personally think the hypocrisy is unfair and that SNSD haters should just STFU and not comment at all. But I love every member of my kpop family regardless of their biases. And I have many 



kimidoll said:


> Anyone looks like a manatee next to Jessica.



QUOTING xDDDDDD


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 7, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hey kimi, I see you posting in that article. You mind making a comment for me saying "I bet if SNSD is the target instead of T-ara, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would totally be doing what Korea is doing right now. You blame T-ara's stylists for this shit, yet you blame SNSD for being sluts. Fucking hypocrites." or something along the line?
> 
> I wanna start some shit up, BUT FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU I need to join OMONA. (btw i just added you as friend)



Sorry, I didn't see this before. ):
I'll tone it down, but okay~

BB, you're supposed to comment in my LJ for me to add you.  /adds anyway





Kagakusha said:


> QUOTING xDDDDDD



LOL


----------



## Adachi (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you, kimi. (:


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2010)

i interrupt with..


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

INTERRUPT?! That's not interrupting bb! Fits perfectly with the recent theme since I've stolen temporarily taken Sasori's place


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2010)

i have seen you more than sasori as of late. what's going on with that? 
i remember when that song was censored because he was saying crack. :rofl


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

FURTHERMORE


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2010)

you a fellow korean?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope, but I might as well be 

Are you made of authentic kimchi? 
If so, go to the Korean language thread it's dead xD


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2010)

hahahaha. one time one of the sergeants asked for some kimchi cuz he missed it when he was deployed to korea, so i got my grandma to make him a batch. he still hasn't told me how it was. i wonder if it was good... she's a bit senile now.

hahaha @ the english game.
we need like, a spanish game, on some sort of variety show in america.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

Awwwwww your 할머니 sounds adorable :3

You know, the Korean education system is beyond fascinating to me. It has equally immense pros and cons. I think it's pretty cool that English is a requirement, bec. let's face it - us Americans are no. 1  But I totally agree. I'm laughing my ass off @ the above clip but if I were in their shoes I'd probably do worse xD


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> this thread will surely turn me gay



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsyZ_EoZQuw[/YOUTUBE]
like that^?


and... i came across this pic


lol'd.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

Cava said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsyZ_EoZQuw[/YOUTUBE]
> like that^?



I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT IN AGES XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Yunho's acting is so lulzy. I love when idols do DangerousLove scenarios. I literally giggle nonstop while I watch these. I wonder how long it must take to film shit like this - I wouldn't be able to get through one scene without laughing


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)

jaejoong kept laughing throughout lol.. they had to ng a looooot of times cause of that.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

If Yunho sneaked up behind me w/ that creepy (yet adorable) smile I'd lol too xD
Are there any YT videos showing the outtakes? :33


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG THAT WAS LOL

Poor jaejoongs camera, had to be taped together 

[divshare]myId=10603067-17c&autoplay=1[/divshare]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2010)

I love that shit for some reason, look at Jaejoong act like he doesn't like it, who you kidding?

The SGB vid was hilarious too, Narsh's really witty. I miss Nicole tho


----------



## Sasori (Feb 8, 2010)

I miss Nicole too. And Varsh.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2010)

The first half of the year is looking promising, First SNSD, soon Kara will be releasing too, follwed by Lee Hyori, Son Dambi, 2NE1, 2PM mini and finally Big Bang. Not to mention Tablo and Mithra will be releasing something in March.


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)

mothra?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

I have photoshop open, and now i'm tempted to draw wings on mithra


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 8, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> FURTHERMORE


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Instead of UEE, JUEE   

I srsly want Juri to be my bff 

Furthermore, Yoseob. Have my babies. NAO <333333333333


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2010)

Okay, I should ban myself for double posting but ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

2PM's new video had me going "WTF" 

It was actually pretty clever, but too bad there was no Junho or Chansung :/

Junsu and Taec are good actors though <333


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

And LOL YOSEOB <33333

I think I know why I was into BEAST more than MBlaq at debut now. :ho

Bekah's english is cute! xD  And omg more Yoseob <333


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2010)

Cry fangirls cry, your tears will sustain me!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

aw, that's pretty cute. xD

taec looks like a marshmellow while yoona is hoping for her life.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 8, 2010)

DBSK's Banjun Drama was so cringe worthy lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol, so I'm catching up on Invincible Youth, and oh my gosh Hyunah is so hilarious. 

daww Seohyun graduated.

and omg, i'm doing the same thing, just 4 months from now.  holy shiz.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 8, 2010)

She looked adorable in her graduation pictures.


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> 2PM's new video had me going "WTF"
> 
> It was actually pretty clever, but too bad there was no Junho or Chansung :/
> 
> Junsu and Taec are good actors though <333



the club fight situation was ridiculous... real life managers don't fight with their stars


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

true, but it was still fun to watch Junsu kick some ass.  :3

and of course, Taec brought in a whole new level of GAR and manliness


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2010)

Nickhun was a waste, Taec and YEH have great chemistry tho. 

The MV was alittle over the top, it was let down because they didn't really use the song properly.

Wooyoung's cameo was epic win


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 8, 2010)

my WG are in the news for all the wrong reasons. poor girl wanting a normal life. she's going to regret it later.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 8, 2010)

The comments on omona is starting to shit me, who creates all these new acronym


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> my WG are in the news for all the wrong reasons. poor girl wanting a normal life. she's going to regret it later.


Aww Sunmi, my favourite WG.  But now she'll have more time to listen to SNSD and fangirl over Taengoo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 8, 2010)

I LOVE Hyomin now!  She sang "All That Jazz" so well. 

and dude i can't keep up with the acronyms anymore either xD

edit: SNSD IS ON ITUNES NOWWWW

WIN!


----------



## Cava (Feb 8, 2010)

wooyoung is TOO good looking for a cop haha.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

this is my new kpop song..  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGbwL8kSpEk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 

i want more songs like this..
someone be nice and point me in the right direction please


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

lol oh yeah that song.. i liked that song too.. i think nudie was the first person to show me that song. and that one black chick sang it or something..  right?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

dude pumashock did a cover of after school's song. it's awesome!


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah thats the name.. she sings well.


----------



## Cava (Feb 9, 2010)

she also did mirotic D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

she did mirotic?

i must watch/listen to that tomorrow then.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

Omg Ambeer pek

I'm on my iPod right now but once I'm up I'll get them to you :33


*Spoiler*: _lol all the mics_ 



i remember seeing Yoona and Sooyoung's grad photos, I don't remember being plagued by mics however. xD  There were also pics of chicks taking pictures with their phones haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

lol the sheer amount of mics.

Nudie, I will never get tired of your avatar.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

lol that's good, but i wanna change it soon. D:

maybe when the dance battle is out I'll find something.  D:

also, Junho is a BAMF:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

> edit: I'm probably overreacting but I hate all the comments implying "he learned it from jay" or "he's taking his place" or something. Maybe I'm wrong but hasn't Junho ALWAYS been able to do this stuff? :I



Ignore Hottest Nude, they've become moronic. Anyway Junho was awesome, should silence all those who claim 2PM can't dance.

2NE1- Try to Copy Me
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCPFvY4ZbLM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Too much autotune but its an okay track. It sounds familiar somehow tho.

How fucking cute is this?pek


----------



## Cava (Feb 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol that's good, but i wanna change it soon. D:
> 
> maybe when the dance battle is out I'll find something.  D:
> 
> also, Junho is a BAMF:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I see your cute yoong, and I couter it with_ 




*ABSYOONG* / SEXY SEOSOOHYO


----------



## AsunA (Feb 9, 2010)

Yunho's dancing is awful, sorry.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy shit JunHo is badass. I mean I take pride in my ability to do the athletic things like the back handspring he did, so I know exactly how hard that can be to learn, couple that with his badass dancing and wow.

Also not feeling that 2ne1 song you posted Ennoea, but then again I've never really liked them that much to begin with. Actually I haven't taken an interest in any girl groups other than SNSD and WG, though I have planned to check out 4minute (lol HyunA) and After School (UEE got me with her being adorable while talking to Rain on the phone).


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

> Junho is a BAMF





(from Maknae Rebellion WATCH THAT SHIT SON)

I hope 2OD isn't impartial to KSJ and subs it :3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

lol the dance.

that gif gets me every time Kaga.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2NE1- Try to Copy Me
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCPFvY4ZbLM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsUF2L7zDF8&feature=player_embedded#at=48[/YOUTUBE]

Oh the irony in the name

And let the shit storm begin

edit, luckily its a CF song and not their comeback song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol the dance.
> 
> that gif gets me every time Kaga.



I felt suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu bad for Dongho in that episode. Everything he did was scrutinized by Key xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

Everytime i hear aigoo i think hyungdon from infinity challenge because he said it so many times in WGM xD


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to give Hyungdon hyung a big bear hug 

And nice av dear :3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

Teddy is an idiot, thats such a blatant rip off



> I hope 2OD isn't impartial to KSJ and subs it :3



That ep has already been subbed by Shinee Subs. Key's too good at dancing, it made me feel sorry for the Magnae, even though Song Seung Hyun totally killed them all with the "actor" routine.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That ep has already been subbed by Shinee Subs. Key's too good at dancing, it made me feel sorry for the Magnae, even though Song Seung Hyun totally killed them all with the "actor" routine.



Really? I didn't see SHINee in that KSJ episode O:!
/totally neglects SHINee subbing team most of the time dun kill me >_> 

Seunghyun is HILARIOUS. I'm really glad Jinwoon is in it, bec. I wouldn't have known just how awesome some of those maknae are :33


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 9, 2010)

LOVEscream ♥ said:


> Yunho's dancing is awful, sorry.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

Atleast his acting is good


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

kimi love you wanted to use this macro didn't you?


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Omg Ambeer pek
> 
> I'm on my iPod right now but once I'm up I'll get them to you :33
> 
> ...



omg nudie! pek    

thats cool. thanks alot.  i remember for awhile i was kinda obsessed with abracadabra by the brown eyed girls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah Yoseob, you never cease to entertain me.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Atleast his acting is good



.. Are you being sarcastic lol?

I haven't seen Heading to the Ground because I hate sports, but his acting in their Banjun Drama was so cringworthy, I had to look away at some points. :/



Kagakusha said:


> kimi love you wanted to use this macro didn't you?



loooool


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Ah Yoseob, you never cease to entertain me.



ROFL if you're good at making gifs for the love of kpop make one of Yoseob doing his eyebrow dance after that noona said she didn't know who he was xDDDD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Lemme rip the video from youtube and I'll do it. 

Also, Hyoyeon has joined the ranks of my favorite SNSD members for telling Sunny to stop laughing on SGB.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

zomg wookie <3333

and yoseob had me at hello, when he did his little kneel down for doojoon in bad girl





pfft said:


> omg nudie! pek
> 
> thats cool. thanks alot.  i remember for awhile i was kinda obsessed with abracadabra by the brown eyed girls.



we all were obsessed with that song at one point xD

i bet everyone in this thread (except sasori) has done the dance at one point

edit: lol Tendou you're sooo late on that.  Hyoyeon has always been in the top ranks of comedy for SNSD XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I haven't watched many subbed SNSD videos to be honest. Most of the subs I've watched are B2ST.



> i bet everyone in this thread (except sasori) has done the dance at one point


And me. I haven't. Yet.

Only dance I've done is Tell Me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

"*Yet*" 



> This time Super Junior*(FUCK YEAH)*, 2pm*(FUCK YEAH)*, SNSD*(FUCK YEAH)*, After School*(FUCK YEAH)*, Beast*(FUCK YEAH)*, MBLAQ, T-ara*(FUCK YEAH HYOMIN)* and various K-pop artists will have showdown for the day.
> 
> The wonderful combination of power and sexy from SNSD and Beast idol 2pm outbreak of dance will definitely bring the hottest performance and melt the cold winter.
> 
> Besides,there will be solo performance of "Heartbreaker" from G-dragon by gag women Kim Shin Young*(FUCK YEAH)*, and also Jo hye ryeon, Yu Chae Yeong, Kim Nayoung will be perform "Heartbeat" from 2pm, which caused much laughter for the audience and shock for 2pm.



I have my opinion of this in the quote.  I don't know MBLAQ well enough sadly.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

> i bet everyone in this thread (except sasori) has done the dance at one point



So true

I even learnt the Oh dance
Maybe I shouldn't admit to that


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

lol i put fuck yeah hyomin after beast on accident.

and i know the Oh! dance too. :ho  I find it actually more fun than Gee.  Either way, definitely an SNSD dance because it's so easy to catch on to xD


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Kim Shin Young is my second favorite after Juri :33 :33 :33
Why isn't she on that list? :<


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

> and i know the Oh! dance too.  I find it actually more fun than Gee. Either way, definitely an SNSD dance because it's so easy to catch on to xD



Alot of the moves you catch on to after you do them a couple of times, yep the dance is fun to do, especially the chorus.

Shit a guy must never admit to this, you people saw nothing, where's my flashing light thing from Men In Black!!!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

KARA's buttdance > all 

(I've seen guys do that >_>)

(...kinda hot ngl)


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol SS501 attempting the butt dance was painful almost in Intimate Note


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel bad for him, but his flamboyance is really out there. 

He needs to keep in on the dl like Seohyun.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

IKR usually groups w/in the same company can imitate each others' dances FLAWLESSLY D:! Sham on youz SS501 

Edit: Cara I made the only SERIUS BIZNISS post in that thread I think xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

what's your lj name?  i'm too lame to search it out and guess who you are xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

Seohyun can hide it easily, harder for JoKwon, especially with that dance of his. In anycase I've never even seen them together so this kind of came out of nowhere.



> but U-KISS member Dongho, who was also appearing on the show made a surprise remark by saying ‘misunderstanding is still a misunderstanding, but there must be something happened that making this situation become big.’



Lol Dongho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

it was hard not to imagine being her after this clip


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm too lame to have LJ friends. 

Also ffffffff I need to reencode the video so I can make the damn gif. If anyone has like the original of that cut I can make a gif easier than guessing which encoding works with my program.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

Is one of the hosts there Lee Un?;_;

Seohyun probably begs Yuri on purpose just for that one single day when Yuri says, "Lets just shower together":ho


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> I'm too lame to have LJ friends.
> 
> Also ffffffff I need to reencode the video so I can make the damn gif. If anyone has like the original of that cut I can make a gif easier than guessing which encoding works with my program.



I linked the subbed video a few pages ago but I can't find the raw version DX
If you can't find it it's okay I'm sure it'll pop up on Omona one of these days


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is one of the hosts there Lee Un?;_;



HOLY SHIT I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT 
/BAWLS T________________________________________T


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is one of the hosts there Lee Un?;_;
> 
> Seohyun probably begs Yuri on purpose just for that one single day when Yuri says, "Lets just shower together":ho



oh my gah you always make me think the most perverted stuff with your posts.

especially cuz of how affectionate they are to their maknae, tiffany talks of how they kiss her, hug her and all that.  imagine being in the shower and yuri suddenly hugs you from behind just cause you're maknae.

my mind is in heaven rite nao


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

> tiffany talks of how they kiss her, hug her and all that. imagine being in the shower and yuri suddenly hugs you from behind just cuz you're maknae.





So she's gone to first base with 8 of the hottest girls in Korea. If she wasn't so innocent I'd expect she goes to bed everynight between Yuri and Yoona thinking "just as planned"


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

As of now, I think she is haha.  8 girls fawning over you daily, and a couple million other than them.

The only one who can even match that is Yoona and they don't really do as much with her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

You're giving me too many thoughts guys. 

All I can of right now is fanyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrenvX71Dzw&feature=PlayList&p=32ADA5D2252AFBF2&index=0&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]

Before I go to sleep, heres a great MV I just came across


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

^Great song.

And while I'm spazzing about maknae


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

there's waaay too much autotune in kpop right now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh god SNSD singing BSB!?! It's taking what I listened to as a kid and what I listen to now and smashing them together and ffffffffffff.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Great song.
> 
> And while I'm spazzing about maknae


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Seohyun > You.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

i give her two more years before she be one of the thousands


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> just cuz she sings some old ass song from a super popular boyband makes her respectable?



lol is that what they say in the clip?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

they just be flatterin


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

Lol i won't deny they tend to overcompensate on radio shows especially 

But seohyun deserves it, mang.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

The autotune in 2PM's 기다리다 지친다 actually works REALLY well 

FURTHERMORE



> Nichkhun was born in Newark, New Jersey



WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 
I thought he was born in Cali. OH GOD BRB DRIVING THERE TO SMELL OUT THE SCENT OF HIS BIRTHPLACE.

Edit: So I can maek love to it - if it wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

lol Kaga.

I would do that with fany and/or sica if it wasn't so creepy.


----------



## Haruka (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone want to give me some Kimbun shots? :3


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lol Kaga.
> 
> I would do that with fany and/or sica if it wasn't so creepy.



xDDDDDDD

/cries on the inside T_T



Haruka said:


> Anyone want to give me some Kimbun shots? :3



KIMBUNS? 

You mean Kim Bum?


----------



## Haruka (Feb 9, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> xDDDDDDD
> 
> /cries on the inside T_T
> 
> ...



<3 no he's a kimbun, just delicious.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

AMAGAD can I steal that term pls? 

You must have loved _Boys before Flowers_ then? :3


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 9, 2010)

There are way too many kibums & kimbums


----------



## Haruka (Feb 9, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> AMAGAD can I steal that term pls?
> 
> You must have loved _Boys before Flowers_ then? :3


Lol yus of course. :3 I hated Flowers, it was so bad. I like the Japanese Hana Yori Dango so much better. 

I liked East of Eden a lot. 


NudeShroom said:


> There are way too many kibums & kimbums



Or you could type in a random Korean name and come up with 2 celebrities.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> xDDDDDDD
> 
> /cries on the inside T_T


On second thought I'd probably do it regardless of how creepy it sounds.

It's fany dammit.



> KIMBUNS?
> 
> You mean Kim Bum?






> I like the Japanese Hana Yori Dango so much better.


MATSUJUN YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. OGURI YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Fuck I loved Hana Yori Dango. It helps that I'm a Arashi fanboy too.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> There are way too many kibums & kimbums



ROFL on Maknae Rebellion, they were discussing search hits for each respective guest and for Key the no. 1 search item was Kim Kibum Super Junior  xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Poor guy.



Haruka said:


> Lol yus of course. :3 I hated Flowers, it was so bad. I like the Japanese Hana Yori Dango so much better.
> 
> I liked East of Eden a lot.
> 
> ...



YOU HATED FLOWERS? WOE ;-;

But you liked East of Eden ... redeemed 



Tendou Souji said:


> On second thought I'd probably do it regardless of how creepy it sounds.
> 
> It's fany dammit.






OMG   

/dies


----------



## Haruka (Feb 9, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> On second thought I'd probably do it regardless of how creepy it sounds.
> 
> It's fany dammit.
> 
> ...


I'm always a fan of Matsumoto Jun, he's a badass.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 9, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> OMG
> 
> /dies






Haruka said:


> I'm always a fan of Matsumoto Jun, he's a badass.


He's so entertaining as Domyouji, best role he's ever had.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2010)

If you could make a gif of him doing his eyebrow dance - I think ...

I think I might marry you.


----------



## pfft (Feb 10, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> AMAGAD can I steal that term pls?
> 
> You must have loved _Boys before Flowers_ then? :3



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-IYCQtWjYA[/YOUTUBE]

i think of this song when i think of boys before flowers.


also to the person who thought the japanese one was better. The actors for the japanese version were really fugly compared to the korean cast.


----------



## Haruka (Feb 10, 2010)

pfft said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-IYCQtWjYA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i think of this song when i think of boys before flowers.
> 
> ...



I disagree, Japanese cast didn't look like they came out of the Barbie shop.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

But I liek barbiedolls 

/bounces on Haruka


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> If you could make a gif of him doing his eyebrow dance - I think ...
> 
> I think I might marry you.


Let me jump on that.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol SS501 attempting the butt dance was painful almost in Intimate Note





Kagakusha said:


> IKR usually groups w/in the same company can imitate each others' dances FLAWLESSLY D:! Sham on youz SS501



LOLOKAY GUYS GTFO.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> LOLOKAY GUYS GTFO.





(<3)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

^ NEEDS MOAR HONEY THIGHS


----------



## Cava (Feb 10, 2010)

guys.. rmb to always backup ur files..

i was lazy to do so, guess what pc crashed, had to reformat. now i lost all my digital paintings psds.

*cries*


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

^ That sucks T_T

2PM in wifebeaters to cheer you up?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

sounds like what i should've done with a external hard drive for my old laptop.

lost soooooooooo much.

i'm just gonna go to sleep, this conversion is taking too long right now and i've been shoveling snow all day to get a head start on tomorrow. possibly broke my thumb doing so.

you'll get your gif tomorrow hopefully kaga.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

! KK; Too bad I don't like 2PM enough to post it lol.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

I DID IT ANYWAY /will probably get rejected bec. I formatted it incorrectly lolz

And thanks TS :33


----------



## Adachi (Feb 10, 2010)

HAI GUIZES, I'M HERE AND NOW I'M GONE, KTHXBYE


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> HAI GUIZES, I'M HERE AND NOW I'M GONE, KTHXBYE



x2

This thread turning into a sasuage fest


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

What's wrong with sausage? :<

/sees pfft lurkin'


----------



## pfft (Feb 10, 2010)

Haruka said:


> I disagree, Japanese cast didn't look like they came out of the Barbie shop.



Well, I am not sure if you are making a crack at plastic surgery and actors and actresses, or if you were just saying they look fake. 

If you are talking about plastic surgery, to be fair japanese actors and actresses are often changing their physical appearances as much as anyone else in the world with surgery. I don't see any distinction from any race in this matter. Nor is there anything wrong with it in particular. People are free to pursue this and it remains as a non-bias for me personally. 

if you weren't making any sort of statement at all and just saying they look fake; as in too primped and tailored.. well that is apart of who the cast is meant to represent. 
The characters in Hana Yori Dango are supposed to be super rich, pampered individuals who dress in the finest clothes to represent their monetary status in the world. So for them to represent this it would be ideal that the actors portrayals to include chic clothing and perfect hairstyles etc to achieve that effect. 

@ kagakusha: i am lurking and responding 


EDIT: I actually just happen to have a k-crush/love for former WGM reality star actor/musician SS501 member  Kim Hyun(g) Joong 
pek


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you mean Kim Hyun Joong? You're adorable 

He has a rather interesting RL personality. A little distancing and seemingly boring from an outsider's perspective but he actually has an amazing sense of humor and can be v personable when he wants to be. Good kcrush to have if you had to choose :3


----------



## Cava (Feb 10, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> ^ That sucks T_T
> 
> 2PM in wifebeaters to cheer you up?


----------



## pfft (Feb 10, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Did you mean Kim Hyun Joong? You're adorable
> 
> He has a rather interesting RL personality. A little distancing and seemingly boring from an outsider's perspective but he actually has an amazing sense of humor and can be v personable when he wants to be. Good kcrush to have if you had to choose :3



Yeah I was a little hesitant on whether or not the g should be in his name or not.    I actually developed a strong liking for him when he was apart of We Got Married and paired up with Hwang Bo.  Then he had to stop shooting We Got Married to start shooting the K- Hana Yori Dango.  

he is so cute..


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

Cava said:


> thx, but i saw that long ago D: liking wooyoung... tight.



Realz? I thought it just came out this week xD
/needs to fangirl more efficiently >_<



pfft said:


> Yeah I was a little hesitant on whether or not the g should be in his name or not.    I actually developed a strong liking for him when he was apart of We Got Married and paired up with Hwang Bo.  Then he had to stop shooting We Got Married to start shooting the K- Hana Yori Dango.
> 
> he was so cute though..



I've seen clips of him and the awesome Hwangbo re: WGM but never watched the full series. My bias from _Boys over Flowers_ was Kim Bum if that wasn't evident 
I'm currently HOOKED on the current WGM feat. the fabulous Jokwon (see: set!) and the tomboyish/occasionally glamorous Gain from Brown Eyed Girls. I HIGHLY recommend it - it's a great laugh


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

My favorite SS501 member is Jungmin.


----------



## Cava (Feb 10, 2010)

i liked the other khj. the less-popular one ahha.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> ^ That sucks T_T
> 
> 2PM in wifebeaters to cheer you up?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Not the best quality but I had to use a youtube rip after all.

Anyway, man do I hate snow.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

TS THAT IS GLORIOUS 
+ ALL WHO DISAGREE WILL GET PERMB&  

/tries to rep again but can't :<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I was told I put in too much effort for that gif. 

My program I use to save the frames of the video wasn't working so I had to take screenshots of each frame and go into paint to get all the frames. All 103 frames.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't care what they look like in BOF, the Korean girl who played Makino was an absolute disgrace as were the rest of cast minus Lee Minho. Hyung Joong was just God awful. And Matsumoto Jun is awesome as is Inoue Mao.

Anyway enough with this, and some more music talk people. Post your recent favourite track's you've been replaying, no SNSD Oh tho.

And yeah Jungmin is awesomesauce


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Inoue Mao pek

Um will my last.fm recently most played tracks do?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Whatever will do, just post the song you've been loving lately and want other people to hear. I can't tell what the second track is tho, first is SNSD right?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Then I will go with what I posted two pages ago.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Whatever will do, just post the song you've been loving lately and want other people to hear. I can't tell what the second track is tho, first is SNSD right?



The 2nd one is DBSK 

I'm currently obsessed w/ HyunA's Change pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Change would've been my choice if I hadn't started listening to After School.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Untouchables 2nd mini album just came out and no one has mentioned it??

One of their tracks features Narsha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Narsha?!

I might listen to it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtymqoZmnD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

It sounds like a song I'd only listen to for Narsha's parts.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

^ MTE 

Sorry Sasori


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Like I said on Omona, UEE fangirling made me listen to After School.

Now to make those Shindong gifs...


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

AMAGAD Shindong as Narsha? WIN XD

TS it seems you're fond of making icons/gifs. As a collective group we should all try to find something worthy of an AIGOO expression so it can be uploaded and exhaustively used in this thread


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes we should.

EDIT:

I give you, ShiNarsha.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh god that first gif is downright frightening yet simultaneously full of win xD

/attempts to counter :aigoo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

oh lol Juri.



gogogogo :yoseob


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

XD That's actually kind of an aigoo face

Should we make that the official AIGOO or try to find something more apt for the expression? O:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

lol i think :yoseob or :aigoo is fine

either way i approve :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

> Untouchables 2nd mini album just came out and no one has mentioned it??
> 
> One of their tracks features Narsha



Already posted the song somewhere in the midst of Kagakusha spamming gifs

J.ae No.5 (feat Eun Ji Won):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwIx6BFZ22k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

lol you can try to find something more appropriate or just go with YoSeob.

It would appear that my thumb is most likely not broken, but fractured. Wooooo.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Article is ridiculous, I will ask again, why does Korea give so much importance to random twerps on the internet? They're fucking trolls


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Very chilled Ennoea I like it.

I want the sheet music to the Untouchable song I just posted because the piano melody is so beautiful.

Anyone know where I can get Korean sheet music online from lol?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Ugh Korea.

Everything that's vaguely similar is a lie or plagiarism to them.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i think :yoseob or :aigoo is fine
> 
> either way i approve :ho



Kay 



Ennoea said:


> Already posted the song somewhere in the midst of Kagakusha spamming gifs



Sorry I tend to do that 



Tendou Souji said:


> lol you can try to find something more appropriate or just go with YoSeob.
> 
> It would appear that my thumb is most likely not broken, but fractured. Wooooo.



Congrats? xD
But yea, fractured eons >>> broken. Get that thumb splinted and you'll be good to go 



Ennoea said:


> Article is ridiculous, I will ask again, why does Korea give so much importance to random twerps on the internet? They're fucking trolls



Agreeeeeeeeeed. CNBlue is a relatively obscure band. Sure, one of its members was a main lead in a recently popular kdrama but STILL. Netizens are just bipolar - they have a tendency to lie on either extreme and can't deal with reason or logic ._.

/asks an admin to upload yoseob's aigoo face :aigoo


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

It'll be hard, the only site I've found is this and they don't really have much variety:



> /asks an admin to upload yoseob's aigoo face :aigoo



I hope they agree cuz that would be awesome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it's good, because that means I still haven't broken a bone and I can still shovel. If I had it broken I can't shovel off the roof so it doesn't collapse.

Also while CN Blue is relatively obscure, they are extremely popular right now. Now I'm going to go listen to them for a while.

And did I just get my own icon?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

It's true they are gaining momentum but w/ scandals like these who knows :aigoo

You might indeed! I asked for a favor - we'll see if someone obliges lols.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope the scandals don't hurt them too much, especially ones as trivial as this. They really are talented.

Let's hope they oblige.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

> It's true they are gaining momentum but w/ scandals like these who knows



I doubt it'll derail them, atleast they plagarized a Korean song and not an american, that in it self is refreshing

Their first album has done really well, they've won charts and the girls like them. As long as the next album is of good quality they can do it. Not to mention they're quite talented, don't know about their song writing skills tho.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It'll be hard, the only site I've found is this and they don't really have much variety:


Thanks but they don't have it. They don't even have Loveholic's "Hurt"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy shit I saw Byul Byul Byul sheet music.

*runs off to print it and play it*


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

I just printed off the Wedding Dress/You&I/Heartbreaker medley


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

I expect taped recordings from each of you posthaste


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

If I had a camera sure. But I don't have one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

> Thanks but they don't have it. They don't even have Loveholic's "Hurt"



Hurt was largely ignored by most so I doubt we could find sheet music for it

Epik High is there atleast.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Whatever will do, just post the song you've been loving lately and want other people to hear. I can't tell what the second track is tho, first is SNSD right?



The second track is DBSK - You're My Melody. 

lol that I know that. ):


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol you crazy DBSK fangirls.

On another note I miss DBSK/Lee Hyori/Rain/Boa/Epik High/Dynamic Duo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't even know what it was called, I just know the words to the song. I love the song though.

And for the record I'm a DBSK fanboy.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

I miss them so much.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

/hearts fanboys' dedication pek

aigoo kimi


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy mother of God what is that on his head


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

^ HIS HAIR LOL. Tri-angle was such a bad time for them lmao.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

Its such a shame that their future looks so bleak.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7VMQIHAeJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hurt was largely ignored by most so I doubt we could find sheet music for it


WHAT. IGNORED?

IT'S ONLY ONE OF THE BEST SONGS EVER MADE EVER.

And Kaga I'm a piano nub so I'll tape myself playing it in 20 years time which will roughly be when I learn the first note.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I, for no apparent reason (just felt like it), made a screenshot of my K-Pop playlist.



It's in progress, and for some reason the program I use can't show Korean even though it's installed on my comp.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

/FANGIRLS OVER GAIN pek pek pek

20 years? I'll wait Sasori ... I'll wait


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

> WHAT. IGNORED?
> 
> IT'S ONLY ONE OF THE BEST SONGS EVER MADE EVER.



I know. Most Korean indie fans refused to vote it as one of the best songs of last year (which it was), even the MV which had alot of effort put in to it went largely ignored. Overall it was a huge flop, not even making an appearance on any charts. Its disappointing but mostly for the band itself that thought more of Korean music fans.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I just realized that Rainism was somehow deleted from my iPod. Must fix that.

If I get a camera I'll do requests. I've played piano for 13 years now.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

San E - Rap Genius:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RcoJcp1fac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

Requesting Youtube vid of Hurt 

and omg, poor Sunny is sick T__T


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know. Most Korean indie fans refused to vote it as one of the best songs of last year (which it was), even the MV which had alot of effort put in to it went largely ignored. Overall it was a huge flop, not even making an appearance on any charts. Its disappointing but mostly for the band itself that thought more of Korean music fans.


wtf is this shit



NudeShroom said:


> Requesting Youtube vid of Hurt
> 
> and omg, poor Sunny is sick T__T


It's the Loveholics MV I constantly spam in this thread.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

alright watchin now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

WHAT SUNNY IS SICK FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Poor Sunny.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Not feeling that type of hiphop tbh.

It's aite though sounds like a typical club beat. San E featured on that Wondergirls remix with Dynamic Duo and JYP which was really good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

hurt was brilliant *_*

and oh man, way to kill myself with sad songs.  Listening to Hurt then byul3 from SSTP right after

time to go drown in sad kpop songs!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2uJj0-ATw[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my gawwd lol @ the end.  Not their best live, so just skip to the end and like

the camera starts switching between Fanyyoonhyunyoung 

and they're like, singing and staring

then it goes to yul & hyo, who are acting straight foos.  I don't know why but I couldn't stop laughing >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh lol at the dancing at the end. It seemed so random.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

> Not feeling that type of hiphop tbh.
> 
> It's aite though sounds like a typical club beat. San E featured on that Wondergirls remix with Dynamic Duo and JYP which was really good.


Apparently its been nominated in the best Hip hop song category by the Korean Music Awards which is apparently based on merit rather than sales. Odd noms, I haven't heard of alot of the acts:


> Best Rap & Hip Hop (Album)
> Drunken Tiger - Feel Ghood Muzik: The 8th Wonder
> Verbal Jint - The Good Die Young
> Unspoken - Rainbow 7
> ...



Will have to Youtube most of them.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 10, 2010)

lol my life.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I still haven't listened to a lot of the stuff on your list kimi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

I've listened to 27 of them(One Day counts as 2), and I'm still far from done with hearing everything. @_@


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

I see Nell

And Rainbow lol. Goship Guuurl.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't listened to 2NE1, B2Y, Clazziquai, Drunken Tiger, f(x), f.cuz, FT Island, Hwanhee, Ivy, MBLAQ, Nadia, Nell, One Day, Park Hyo Shin, Rainbow, SeeYa, Shinhwa, Son Dambi, Taegoon, T-ara, The Grace, U-Kiss, Wheesung.

Oh wow I didn't realize it was that many.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)

You haven't listened to 2NE1? I was wandering why they weren't in the lists you posted.

Loveholics~ Hurt MV (to those of you wandering what me, Sasori and Nude were talking about):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GIyHYLZS7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I was waiting for someone to post the video.

Yeah my K-Pop collection is growing atm.


----------



## Cava (Feb 10, 2010)

wow u guys r such spammers.. so hard to keep up with this thread -.-

n i still think junho is amazing for his dance D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

Hurt is amazing.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently its been nominated in the best Hip hop song category by the Korean Music Awards which is apparently based on merit rather than sales. Odd noms, I haven't heard of alot of the acts:


wat



> Will have to Youtube most of them.


Same.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

OMONA FFA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLZ I love those it makes my head spin

/right clicked+saved so much shit 8D


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

lol some of the gifs in the FFA.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I saved about 50 new ones 

This had me lol'ing for a while 8D


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

^ The first time I saw that I LITERALLY fell off my bed XD Goddamn I wish I were that clever


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 10, 2010)

that poster reminds me of that korean movie that follows a similar to juno


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Junho is lmaooooooooooooooooooooooo

I fell off my chair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 10, 2010)

I lol'd so hard after I first saw the Junho poster too 

and omg, IY is so funny.  I can see why it's subbed so quick, they probably love watching it. xD


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Need to srsly catch up on IY >________<

The day needs to be about 50 hours long in order for me to maximize on my kpop addicktion. Someone make it happen


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 10, 2010)

I would so do that if I could. I could use the extra 26 hours.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

lol if only humans could stay up longer.  Idols wouldn't pass out like sunny and us common folk could watch them more. :aigoo (omgiwantyosoebsfacesobadnow)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

She's my second favorite SoShi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

since i just watched IY where Hyomin and Hyunah were trying to get into her pants, I'm double the troubled I normally would be

I think they succeeded and wore her down or something


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I need to start watching IY.

But first I must sleep for the long day of shoveling I will have tomorrow. Hopefully we will have :aigoo tomorrow.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Me too :aigoo 

/punches SME in the proverbial crotch


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQi8zFxrlPg [/YOUTUBE]

a white guy's take on skinship


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't usually say this about girls, but Taeyeon is simply drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

^no surgery either.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

The last guy ... 

That was pretty hilarious. But honestly if he pulled that shit in the US he'd have been clocked immediately. They had pretty distinct Scottish accents (I THINK) so I assume this was filmed in the UK. Though his skinship was a LITTLE extreme at times  I still think skinship between friends is no big deal. If you're male and feel perfectly comfortable with a female friend linking arms with you, there should be no rational reason why you should uncomfortable if a male friend did the same. /2cts

Edit: Sorry to curbstomp your Taeyeon party guys xD


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2010)

Cava said:


> ^no surgery either.


Now about this, even though I am their biggest fan, I have to disagree. I have heard that both Yoona and Taeyeon have gotten minimal amounts of surgery (double-eyelid or something), while the other members got a lot more work on them.

BUT IN THE END, WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK? I DON'T LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Sunnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> She's my second favorite SoShi.


Mine too. Hope she gets better.



Adachi said:


> I don't usually say this about girls, but Taeyeon is simply drop dead gorgeous.


TTTTAAAAAAEEEEEEENNNNGGGGGG!!!! 

She looks tired though.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> The last guy ...
> 
> That was pretty hilarious. But honestly if he pulled that shit in the US he'd have been clocked immediately. They had pretty distinct Scottish accents (I THINK) so I assume this was filmed in the UK. Though his skinship was a LITTLE extreme at times  I still think skinship between friends is no big deal. If you're male and feel perfectly comfortable with a female friend linking arms with you, there should be no rational reason why you should uncomfortable if a male friend did the same. /2cts
> 
> Edit: Sorry to curbstomp your Taeyeon party guys xD


its in the US. n robert hoff is cute as hell D: (he kinda reminds me of the guy who acts in cloverfield michael stahl david who is cuter but ya.)

k sorry back to kpop.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Now about this, even though I am their biggest fan, I have to disagree. I have heard that both Yoona and Taeyeon have gotten minimal amounts of surgery (double-eyelid or something), while the other members got a lot more work on them.
> 
> BUT IN THE END, WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK? I DON'T LOLOLOLOLOL



not as obvious as seohyun at least. seohyun totaly got a new face when u compare her girls generation video to GEE.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2010)

She's cross eyed?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Cava said:


> not as obvious as seohyun at least. seohyun totaly got a new face when u compare her girls generation video to GEE.



i dunno, seohyun strangely enough looks a LOT more like her pre-debut pics when they started Gee

i don't really care much about plastic surgery much though either lol, even though i have no doubts most of them have probably been pressured to go under the knife and may have done so D:

and lol i wonder if taeyeon is cross eyed, not the first time her eyes looked a little funny xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Probably all SME artists have gone under the knife, even Shinee. Its no big deal really, as long as they don't keep it continued and begin to look like MJ or Baek Ji Young.

Lol at the male skinship video, tbh I've done this with really close male friends as a joke, in the end guys want intimate friendships with other guys too, just aslong as it doesn't get dirty or anything.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Probably all SME artists have gone under the knife, even Shinee. Its no big deal really, as long as they don't keep it continued and begin to look like MJ or Baek Ji Young.
> 
> Lol at the male skinship video, tbh I've done this with really close male friends as a joke, in the end guys want intimate friendships with other guys too, just aslong as it doesn't get dirty or anything.


just by reading that i conclude you're bi. !!! 

and jonghyun hasn't gone under the knife. seen his younger days... basically he looks the same. n he has like... impossibly perfect complexion, /much hate.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

and robert hoff is still cute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

lol i wanna see his predebut pics now


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

The only one I thought was Taemin, honestly Jonghyun's nose looks like its had some work done. Do teeth count because then all Korean Idols should be included.


> just by reading that i conclude you're bi. !!!





Not really. Or am I?:ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I have determined that Valentine's Day will be spent listening to SNSD's Chocolate Love over and over and over. Possibly watching the MV lots too. Maybe just watching the MV.

Man that's a sad awesome Valentine's Day.

EDIT: I just realized I only know one person in SuJu, Shindong. Is that bad?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Cava v nice video ... I'd have given him those free glasses in exchange for some other service 

And Jongy @ SHINee deffffffffinitely got something done >_> /dodges stans


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The only one I thought was Taemin, honestly Jonghyun's nose looks like its had some work done. Do teeth count because then all Korean Idols should be included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edit: it's okay tendou, he's the easiest to recognize anyway XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

CARA xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

  

Are we trying to convert someone? /ASSISTS 



 <333333333333333


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Good, cause I don't feel like making an effort to know them all. Shindong is the best anyway.

Also it's hard enough knowing who is who in SNSD for me. Well it was hard enough, it's getting much easier as of late. I guess all the videos I watch help. Sorta how it was with Arashi.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

lawl taeyang. <3

I must admit, I was rooting for him to take his shirt off through a youtube video of that performance. 

Man, Korea would be the best country ever if girls could do the same thing.  :aigoo


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

I was never nor am I currently an obsessed BB fan but oh man Taeyang has me wrapped around his chocolate abs pinky 

Edit: :aigoo one day cara one day


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Unfortunately I am not good enough to follow this conversation. In other words I am male.

I'm gonna go off and watch subbed stuff until you're done.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha yeah, I'm the same way.  Taeyang is my #1 out of Big Bang, even though I don't really care about the group as a whole.  

Hmm which makes me think, YG doesn't seem so big on surgery.  None of their idols really look like it


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

xDDD Nuuu don't go, just disregard occasional spazfests and/or counter them with SNSD picspam! 

Nudey I agree - SME seems hell bent on the "ulzzang" face while YG doesn't


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Unfortunately I am not good enough to follow this conversation. In other words I am male.
> 
> I'm gonna go off and watch subbed stuff until you're done.



Kaga is too though 

AND SNSD PIC SPAM?!



lol yoonhalfbum


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I have nothing to counter with though.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

yoonhalfbum? Yoona is moderately impressed


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait what, Kaga is a guy?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

I like to dabble in both genders occasionally. Like Jokwon!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't tell if that's a yes or no.

Also lmao wtf


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

I have to impress Yoona with herself?  then here goes

TONGUE YOONA


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

TS better to remain shrouded in mystery I suppose 

CARA - 



Raise your hands if you're excited for KARA's comeback? Fuck yea!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't wait either, but hopefully they PROMOTE THE RIGHT SONG FIRST XD

the only problem is i cna't tell who is who in the teaser.  Jiyoung and Hara I could, but the other three were like WAT 

they look hawt but it was kinda weird since Kara is pretty distinct.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't listen to Kara. 

Also I may like mysteries, but not this one.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I can't wait either, but hopefully they PROMOTE THE RIGHT SONG FIRST XD
> 
> the only problem is i cna't tell who is who in the teaser.  Jiyoung and Hara I could, but the other three were like WAT
> 
> they look hawt but it was kinda weird since Kara is pretty distinct.



TRUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE but they were looking mighty fine in dat teaser :33
ALSO prepare yourself ... for a junbutt explosion 






Tendou Souji said:


> I don't listen to Kara.
> 
> Also I may like mysteries, but not this one.



You SHOULD! Especially Nicole she is downright adorable :3

XY my friend lols


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I should listen to Kara eh?

Maybe when I feel like downloading I do it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely add them to your to-listen list TS 

rofl cara perfect pic/emote combo xDDDDDDDDD <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

lol Nudie.

I still haven't listened to a lot of stuff. T-ara, 2NE1, Wheesung, U-Kiss, etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

I haven't listened to U-kiss either.  But that's because when everyone posted their MV a while ago the beginning was kind of scary. DDDD:


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

rofl same

But after Dongho's personality began to shine in Maknae Rebellion, I'm slowly starting to like them more and more :3

Also, a maknae that KNITS as a hobby = A+ IN MY BOOK


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji be sure to listen to 2NE1 and Wheesung, the other two don't matter.

And fuck yeah Kara is coming back, can't wait, Im just glad the concept is interesting and non-cute.

@Nudeshroom: that pic of taec did one thing for me, made me realise I should join a gym and get choco abs too


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll try to listen to them then.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tendou Souji be sure to listen to 2NE1 and Wheesung, the other two don't matter.
> 
> And fuck yeah Kara is coming back, can't wait, Im just glad the concept is interesting and non-cute.
> 
> @Nudeshroom: that pic of taec did one thing for me, made me realise I should join a gym and get choco abs too



xD

And yea. Gyuri chopped ALL her hair off. Her and Nicole kinda switched looks it's pretty hot O:


----------



## MOTO (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently, After School is matched up against SNSD in MBC's Lunar New Year dance battle special


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

BY THE FUCKING WAY


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Elite said:


> Apparently, After School is matched up against SNSD in MBC's Lunar New Year dance battle special



holy fuck

that's actually kinda hard

because theres Seohyun, Yoona, Sooyoung and Hyoyeon

vs.  Gahee Bekah Jiyeon Jungah UEE Nana and Raina?  That's pretty fucking intense actually, since AS is a well rounded group for dancing while SNSD is (like normal) putting out their best dancers.

I haven't seen After School preview pics, but SNSD looks like they're putting out something fierce.  D:  I can't wait now. ;___;

edit: and lol I remember I was watching that episode when I was in Florida.  I was like "WTF John PARK?"  and he's a good looking Asian guy in American media?  YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Elite said:


> Apparently, After School is matched up against SNSD in MBC's Lunar New Year dance battle special



OH SH- totally missed this. I think this is a REALLY good match-up IMO. Can't wait either 

And yea cara - he IS rly good looking. I heard he made it past the 2nd round in Hollywood (which I'm currently dloading just to see him kick butt ). I hope he represents!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

After School vs SNSD?

Um. Go Uee but go SNSD.

Also John Park's singing sorta reminds me of Rain.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> And yea cara - he IS rly good looking. I heard he made it past the 2nd round in Hollywood (which I'm currently dloading just to see him kick butt ). I hope he represents!



Sorry kaga but he's barely in the show, the only reason I bothered with Idol was because of him but they edited his performances out

And lol at Shania Twain turning in to a fangirl over him.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

RACISTS 

Ah well, I'll watch what I can get. As long as he continues in the competition I might just watch AI this season 

Also finally dloaded MBLAQ's and B2ST's full albums /MEGA LATENT >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Kaga you take too long.

B2ST is the BEST.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

New Hip Hop trio One Way:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXCQWTaKzFU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-STQf2nm5BY&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
I like them, decent songs.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

TS - Yoseob's cute antics have prompted me to finally dload the album. But remember I had a perfectly irrational aversion to them bec. their moniker seemed like a blatant knockoff of mah 2PM bb's >_>;;
Liking their songs though :33

Ennoea - that second song is TIGHT. But it sounds VAGUELY familiar. They're not under YG Ent are they? 
Edit: Know where I can dload the mp3 version?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> Ennoea - that second song is TIGHT. But it sounds VAGUELY familiar. They're not under YG Ent are they?



Im probably wrong but the second song reminded me of an Outkast song. Nah not YG, they're under some other label.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuck netizens. Fuck them so hard =_=;

Also ...



> 1TYM is one of the main groups of YG Entertainment. 1TYM is no longer very active as a group in YG Entertainment, but plays important roles behind the scenes. 1TYM has been on a hiatus due to member Oh Jin Hwan's military service.



I swear to God that's legit, even though I was totally joking


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

Guys, I just found After School's forum's Youtube channel.

And I am watching every single Ah performance just so I can stare at Gahee's abs and when Beka does her "make it bounce."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh Netizens.

C.N.Blue's "I'm a Loner" sounds nothing like the Ynot song. Sure it's a similar style, but hey alt rock is alt rock you idiots.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuck Ennoea my bad. I totally googled the wrong group that has an identical song title- 



I guess I'm dloading the wrong album


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

I was thinking why you thought you were right?

1TYM is the band with Teddy, One Way is a new Hip Hop group.

Netizens are such hypocrites, practically most recent Korean music is plagarized in some way anyway and they ignored that ahem Teddy has been playing fast and loose with plagarism.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Yea sometimes I get hasty 

I guess their album/single hasn't been released for dload yet :<

/rips one myself


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

btw, jong's predebut pics:



i dont see any difference.. except he's younger ofc.

taemin's was pretty fail.


key didn't change either


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKD7CJ1ZnA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Jongkey were absolutely adorable predebut. I guess you guys were right D:

And lol @ Taecyoon "scandal." That was posted a few pages ago. I'll say it again - if I were Yoona I would have chosen BOTH of them


----------



## Sasori (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember listening to 1TYM. Teddy is still pretty active in the scene.

Ennoea VM me those youtube clips for me to watch later. This thread moves too fast.

In fact anything you think I will like, VM me!


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amhGGk3GYGc[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.  Camera amount is ridiculous dude.  

It's kind of amazing, they're allowed to do that in South Korea?  If an uber popular idol is graduating, they can go to their grad where they see like 40 other cameramen and stalk her across the stage? @_@


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Vm is a visitor message right? Sorry im a real noob like this.

Seohyun lookedpek


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

i don't get the whole yoona-tacyeon thingy. in idol army taec didn't even choose yoona! (he chose sunny, god knows why)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> i don't get the whole yoona-tacyeon thingy. in idol army taec didn't even choose yoona! (he chose sunny, god knows why)



I don't get it either, its just that Hottest have become braindead and all the Soshi haters just got an excuse to spew their bullshit. You can tell they don't like each other, so God knows why the stupid rumours don't disappear.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2010)

THIS THREAD IS MOVING WAY TOO FAST FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

it feels like it's moving slow to me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Hottest have become braindead



Ouch brother. Ouch


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

and woofany > taecyoona. although i prefer wookhun.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

WOOKHUN? CAN WE BEEZ BEST FRENDZ? 

I actually prefer Taecfany more than the other combinations :3


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

give me photographic proof of this.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wanted to post this, my frined and I met Yoona the other day at Samsung Apartment complex. That's where the SNSD group lives, and we just happened to be in that area that day. We were going to COEX, a  department store-esque place. 

I must say though, meeting her in real life is literally like meeting a goddess. There really is a good reason why she's one of the most popular members in SNSD.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

If you really did, I envy you. Highly envy you. I would kill to meet any of them. 

Especially Tiffany, Sunny, Sooyoung and Hyoyeon.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

pics!


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish I had pics of that moment. 

It's not extremely difficult to meet clebrities if you live in inner Seoul, though.
Since that's where most of the celebrities live. My mother met Yoo Jae-Seouk(Korea's most popular comedian) at the gym a few weeks ago lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

I know I would freak out if I lived in inner Seoul then.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

i am gonna go be going there this summer to finish some unfinished business. i butter meet my wondergirls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

im thinking right now the person i'd freak out most over is either uee or sunny.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Naw KF - if you want to meet the WG you need to come to NYC. They've been spotted here pretty frequently as of late 

ML that's awesome! Did you get to talk to her? Or are you not a big fan? Goddess indeed


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

nyc? gosh darn it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i've had my wonder girls fix before

went to their very first concert here in america

i met so hee once at a theater in nyc. she loves movies. i love her. i fanboyed and called it a day.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

i was told wg can't do live performances very well. this is based on their tv appearance on So You Think You Can Dance


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i liked wonder girls perf on sytycd

and they were good at the concert i went to


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> nyc? gosh darn it



Yea well JYP HQ is in NYC and the WG are trying to break out in the states 



Tendou Souji said:


> i've had my wonder girls fix before
> 
> went to their very first concert here in america
> 
> i met so hee once at a theater in nyc. she loves movies. i love her. i fanboyed and called it a day.



That's awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee. I'd have called it a day myself 



KillerFan said:


> i was told wg can't do live performances very well. this is based on their tv appearance on So You Think You Can Dance



xD

Ya know I saw that performance and I didn't think it was THAT bad. I just think American audiences expect different (?) things during a live performance. Aegyo seems to be enough to excel during a performance in S. Korea sometimes


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

so you went to the jonas concert?


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Naw KF - if you want to meet the WG you need to come to NYC. They've been spotted here pretty frequently as of late
> 
> ML that's awesome! Did you get to talk to her? Or are you not a big fan? Goddess indeed



It was just kind of like 
"Hey, isn't that Yoona?" 
'GOGOGO'
*Asks for autograph* 
*Can't talk* 
I just couldn't seem to say anything lol


The thing about a lot of Korean groups is that a lot of them don't really have a lot singing skill. ~_~ 
If only that could change...


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

lol it hasn't changed for decades. i can listen to my cds from the 90s and they still sound like it could be from today.

oh and speaking of that, kaga, i got 1tym's first album


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i wish i had owned a camera then

i got her to do her tell me pose, and she was willing to take a picture with me but we didn't have the means to.

it was bittersweet sorta.

also their debut concert wasn't with the jonas bros.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> It was just kind of like
> "Hey, isn't that Yoona?"
> 'GOGOGO'
> *Asks for autograph*
> ...



Haha wow. Sounds like a typical fan encounter - I hope you just burned the image of her into your mind 

And yea, unfortunately a lot of them are all about the 얼짱 w/ minimal talent ... but at least they're nice to look at 



KillerFan said:


> lol it hasn't changed for decades. i can listen to my cds from the 90s and they still sound like it could be from today.
> 
> oh and speaking of that, kaga, i got 1tym's first album



Nothing has changed, except the outfits thankfully lols
First album? As in a physical album you purchased? Or one via the interwebs


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

physical. lulz  back in the day, there was no interwebs for KFan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i feel like saying what exactly happened when i met sohee.

i was looking at what movies were out, i don't remember what i decided on but i got my ticket and started to walk to the movie and i saw her and accidently yelled "SOHEE" 

she looked surprised and i sorta started to walk over slowly and i said "hi, im your fan" and all that stuff. she said she was surprised that i recognized her and was happy. at one point i blurted out "saranghae" and she said thank you and stuff. she asked me if i had a camera and i didn't so she signed my movie ticket on the back, which is framed now (lol)

she had to get to the theater soon so i thanked her tons and ran off like a giddy douche and never bothered to see the movie.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> physical. lulz  back in the day, there was no interwebs for KFan.



My super winsum mod powas allow me to access your profile which says you're younger than me ... so back in the day when you were 10? 



Tendou Souji said:


> i feel like saying what exactly happened when i met sohee.
> 
> i was looking at what movies were out, i don't remember what i decided on but i got my ticket and started to walk to the movie and i saw her and accidently yelled "SOHEE"
> 
> ...



Holy shit thanks for elaborating bec. Sohee's reaction makes me like her even more. This was in New York or somewhere else in the states? I think it shows a lot of modesty how humble she was when you recognized her. The saranghae part killed me though that's cute xD Can you snap a pic of the ticket and show it to us? :33


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

you have mod powers? 

and yeah, i was like 13 when 1tym came out


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

let me go out and buy a camera kaga, i've been meaning to do that.

though I have a feeling glare would play a part so i'll take it out of the frame to do it.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 11, 2010)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> I wish I had pics of that moment.
> 
> It's not extremely difficult to meet clebrities if you live in inner Seoul, though.
> Since that's where most of the celebrities live. My mother met Yoo Jae-Seouk(Korea's most popular comedian) at the gym a few weeks ago lol





> Mc Yoo





> At the gym



 Surely you jest, bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

We just passed 5000 posts and no victory post? I demand a celebratory post!!

Okay seriously you bitches are making me jealous, no Korean idol will ever come to UK, the only asian celebrities I've ever met are Bollywood actors

If I met WG, right there and then I would do the So Hot dance. I don't care if they think I'm a freak.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> you have mod powers?
> 
> and yeah, i was like 13 when 1tym came out



Considering your join date, how do you not know that? xD
Yea I'm an undercover SMod so if you ever need anything 



Tendou Souji said:


> let me go out and buy a camera kaga, i've been meaning to do that.
> 
> though I have a feeling glare would play a part so i'll take it out of the frame to do it.



Yes yes! /WANTS TO LIVE VICARIOUSLY THROUGH YOUR PICTURE 
I should srsly just stand outside of JYP HQ which isn't too far from where I live and wait for them


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

buy this camera:


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> WOOKHUN? CAN WE BEEZ BEST FRENDZ?
> 
> I actually prefer Taecfany more than the other combinations :3



yes we may 

wookhun jaeho = win.

third couple is supposed to be heekyung but.. hankyung abandoned heechul :<


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> If you really did, I envy you. Highly envy you. I would kill to meet any of them.
> 
> Especially Tiffany, Sunny, Sooyoung and Hyoyeon.



buy an air ticket when there's an snsd concert, and camp outside SM all day. thats what my friend did for suju... and they manage to see snsd instead  i totaly lol'd at ELFAIL.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Kara~ Lupin Teaser
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPLo_Wdkm8E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
The rapping, Nicole please don't.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> buy this camera:



rofl KF - will it come with Bi as well? 



Cava said:


> yes we may
> 
> wookhun jaeho = win.
> 
> third couple is supposed to be heekyung but.. hankyung abandoned heechul :<



JAEHO? wow I never even considered that pairing  I liek <3 
Has Heesica really abandoned Hanky after the whole debacle? D:



Ennoea said:


> Kara~ Lupin Teaser
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPLo_Wdkm8E&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> The rapping, Nicole please don't.



Hahahaha MTE - the concept is pretty intriguing nonetheless though 

Also 5000+ posts!? Congrats yorobun!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

they should just do a cover of me against the music by spears n madonna and call it a day 

and yeah, Bi will definitely come with every camera purchase


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i want that camera now.

also i just realized it's 11:27 and no place is open cause of the snow.

make due with photos i took with my sisters phone until i can buy that camera.


*Spoiler*: __ 








also for some reason the glare is worse when it's out of it's frame, i guess it's cause the ticket's glossy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay what does MTE mean? I see it everywhere on Omona. I thought it was like "mate" or something but that wouldn't really make sense.

I figured the song would be electro but didn't think it would be dance. It doesn't matter to me, kara could release an MV of them squatting and taking a dump and I'd still like it

I thought you were kidding, but you actually did frame it


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a KARA fan I see KF 

Bi comes with every purchase? Point me to the clone making factory instead and I'll be good to go 

TS - winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

Ennoea - my thoughts exactly xD (I had to look that up myself one time omona's acronyms sometimes overwhelm me)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

i get bi if I buy the camera?

sweet we can remake rainism in my backyard.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

fun Kfact: Bi stalked me in chicago back before he was famous because he was looking for his cousin (we have the same family name. coincidence? i think not).


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

of course i would frame it

sohee = my first kpop crush


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

get a glossier frame to outgloss it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2010)

> fun Kfact: Bi stalked me in chicago back before he was famous because he was looking for his cousin (we have the same family name. coincidence? i think not).



Okay this is just not true!!!!! God can't be so unfair to the rest of us

So one of you met Yoona, the other Sohee, one was stalked by Bi and Kaga is close to JYP HQ, the closest for me is I saw some guy who looked like Seoulong the other day. This blows.


> of course i would frame it
> 
> sohee = my first kpop crush



Yoobin is probably mine and Donghae


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> fun Kfact: Bi stalked me in chicago back before he was famous because he was looking for his cousin (we have the same family name. coincidence? i think not).



So is like 25% of the kpopulation ... don't toy with me son 



Ennoea said:


> Okay this is just not true!!!!! God can't be so unfair to the rest of us
> 
> So one of you met Yoona, the other Sohee, one was stalked by Bi and Kaga is close to JYP HQ, the closest for me is I saw some guy who looked like Seoulong the other day. This blows.



I rofl'd - you'll get your chance one day dun worry 



> Yoobin is probably mine, and Donghae



+100 KK pts earned


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

until i discovered fany, sunny, sooyoung, hyoyeon, fuck it all of snsd, and uee i felt that my life was complete when i said saranghae to sohee.

now i have a while to go.


----------



## Cava (Feb 11, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> JAEHO? wow I never even considered that pairing  I liek <3
> Has Heesica really abandoned Hanky after the whole debacle? D:



hankyung's the one abandoning her.. :/

anyway jaeho = jaejoong and yunho, not jaebom and junho lmao. i guess i gotta be more specific..


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

Cava said:


> hankyung's the one abandoning her.. :/
> 
> anyway jaeho = jaejoong and yunho, not jaebom and junho lmao. i guess i gotta be more specific..



Oh dammit Hanny T_T
And HAHAHAHAHA I totally second guessed myself after I thought it was JaeJun bec. that's a pairing no one has EVER brought up. But Jaejoong x Yunho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

lol pairings talk.

which reminds me that i need to watch more snsd videos

don't ask


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah that's my cue to leave.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

it's usually my cue to leave as well but i'm bored enough to stay


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 11, 2010)

YOU GUYS 

So, anyone doing anything special for Lunar New Yrs? I know that fucker Sasori is going to impregnate a bunch of kchicks for his. What about everyone else?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 11, 2010)

isn't it on valentines day?

if it is i've said my plan. it's to listen/watch snsd's chocolate love over and over all day.


----------



## pfft (Feb 11, 2010)

what are you doing for lunar new years?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm going to be with my kimchi grandma and eat some korean soup.


----------



## pfft (Feb 12, 2010)

lol kimchi grandma..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

oh shit it's on sunday?

i didn't realize it was the 12th already


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> isn't it on valentines day?
> 
> if it is i've said my plan. it's to listen/watch snsd's chocolate love over and over all day.



It starts Saturday/Sunday I believe so yup. Good plan 8D



pfft said:


> what are you doing for lunar new years?



Moi? Festivities in china town I believe. Should be fun :33



KillerFan said:


> i'm going to be with my kimchi grandma and eat some korean soup.



Save me sum mini Bi (heretofore dubbed)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

i need to get something, there's always someone who expects a gift from me on v-day and i'm not going through drama this year.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 12, 2010)

will you go through some kdrama? this consists of a girl liking you but won't admit it, but there's a guy that loves her back. he feels threatened by you and your lack of equal love so he gives her so much more. too bad she doesn't want any of those because it just wasn't you.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

psh i wish it was kdrama, the girl would be korean and more than likely pretty. 

i like pretty korean girls. /obvious statement


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

ALSO YOU HAVE AMNESIA AND AN EVIL TWIN BROTHER WHO WANTS TO KILL YOU TO INHERIT THE FAMILY FORTUNE


----------



## pfft (Feb 12, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> will you go through some kdrama? this consists of a girl liking you but won't admit it, but there's a guy that loves her back. he feels threatened by you and your lack of equal love so he gives her so much more. too bad she doesn't want any of those because it just wasn't you.



or the main girl likes you but then the other guy who likes her more ; she starts to like more and then she puts you aside till later on when she realizes it was you all along.  


@kagakusha: thats cool.. i always wanted to celebrate lunar new years..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> ALSO YOU HAVE AMNESIA AND AN EVIL TWIN BROTHER WHO WANTS TO KILL YOU TO INHERIT THE FAMILY FORTUNE


if it was this i would love for it to be kdrama

it's so brilliant and original!



> or the main girl likes you but then the other guy who likes her more ; she starts to like more and then she puts you aside till later on when she realizes it was you all along.


but then it's too late cause i'm with someone else and anberlin starts playing (lol american music in kdrama)


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 12, 2010)

i hope no korean drama writer is snooping around. he's going to steal our ideas.


----------



## pfft (Feb 12, 2010)

hasnt it all been done before?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

lol korea and plagiarism

it's possible. then netizens will make a petition and be douches.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Seems like talk of kdrama killed the thread xD

Apparently 2PM+2AM are coming together for a JOINT 2ONEDAY PERFORMANCE FOR MUSICBANK TONIGHT  But ... I'm sure I'm the only who cares


----------



## Cava (Feb 12, 2010)

they r performing songs by god.. whom i have no knowledge of at all 

i was hoping they would parody some shit.. like oh! lol. oneday in cheerleaders outfit...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

oh they're getting together?

i may check that out.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Cava said:


> they r performing songs by god.. whom i have no knowledge of at all
> 
> i was hoping they would parody some shit.. like oh! lol. oneday in cheerleaders outfit...



Same xD
But that's something we WOULD expect - I guess they're starting to deviate from the norm 



Tendou Souji said:


> oh they're getting together?
> 
> i may check that out.



Indeedy! I think you should be able to watch it streamed live on KBS on Demand - good questions Though ... I guess you'd need to be able to read it to know what to click xD It's airing in another 1.5 hrs Korea time and I may stay up to watch. If you are too, I'll point you in the right direction ^^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

thank you kaga

i'll watch it if i'm still up


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

No problem 
I keep forgetting that we're in the same time zone heh. It's 3 am ish and I'm trying to stay alert to see my bb's perform but passing out sounds so good right about now 

Edit: Just in case anyone wants to watch MusicBank, it'll be streamed live in about 40 minutes. Easiest way to watch is here. Enjoy


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 12, 2010)

Cava said:


> they r performing songs by god.. whom i have no knowledge of at all
> 
> i was hoping they would parody some shit.. like oh! lol. oneday in cheerleaders outfit...



G.O.D....probably the best boy band Korea has ever had.
Seriously.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

Didn't G.O.D. have Tony Ahn? Or was that H.O.T./JTL?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 12, 2010)

H.O.T. and JTL. JTL was the lesser version of HOT.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah. Tony Ahn was the first K-Pop I ever listened to so that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

MUBANK HIGHLIGHTS

WTF was up w/ all the goddamn trot? T_T SNSD's special trotty performance + DANCING QUEEN was just awful. Sunny salvaged the whole thing IMO. 

2ONEDAY'S joint performance was alright - I kinda wish they had more choreography but Seulong and Taec rapping in English was cute X3 

CN Blue however KILLED it. The whole air strumming guitar I always find funny but that's not their fault. /finds motivation to dload their whole album now

And OF COURSE SNSD won (don't rub it in too much cara T_T) - there was no contest. I felt really bad for mah 2AM bb's but I mean I expected as much. SIGH. This is the first MuBank I've seen live goddamn you timezone discrepancy  

/PASSES OUT


----------



## Cava (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone else think they r promoting junho like nuts? like from his dance video to only him taking off the blazer... i mean taecyeon is probably the most popular now but not cause of jyp promoting him. its more like he has become the new "nichkhun". junho on the other hand, seems like he's rdy to take over leadja.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

(before passing out)

I totally agree w/ you re: Junho's newfound spotlight. I mean I don't think anyone will officially take over leadja's spot. If JYP were to choose though it'd probably be Taec tbh. I think Junho has become more like the next Khun rather than Taec. My favorite w/in the group has always changed from when they debuted until present day - and right now it's Junho hands down. SIGH. Come back Jae


----------



## Cava (Feb 12, 2010)

i stil like my wooyoungie the most D:.

nichkhun is really slipping off fast. his singing was pretty atrocious when they did 2am's song. n he can't really rap. n his dancing is average at best. he really really nids to step up his game and not just be a pretty face. when taec sings better than him, there is something wrong.


----------



## Cava (Feb 12, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> G.O.D....probably the best boy band Korea has ever had.
> Seriously.



lies.. dbsk is the best! xD


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 12, 2010)

this is my first time here, go Super Junior!!! and i love the new Oh! of SNSD


----------



## Cava (Feb 12, 2010)

damn i just saw the oneday performance. wooyoung went off-key ._. 

i think they need to have a serious collab.. n come out with an epic hit. it could be the big thing of the year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 12, 2010)

lol sunny/sooyoung/seohyun are the best ones to do Trot, they kinda dragged the whole thing out though, but it was probably for the sake of I THINK her name is Ju Hyunmi(sp)?  

I wanna see One Days perf though if anybody can find it, cuz monomon is on break right now 

and Luffy-

If you ever see Seohyun I demand an autograph a picture! 

Kidding, but it's so awesome that you saw Yoona. 

edit: found everything on Omona


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ugh, Dance battle was disappointing.  Cameras were pretty horrible, flying every which way.

I wanted to see Seunghyun and Junhyung rip it up, but couldn't.  

Some of the ZEA guys were pretty impressive though



Tablo's new boyband pic!  Only 5/7 though.

I have high expectations from them.  I wonder if he's trying to create a group with substance to the lyrics.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

Need to check the dance performances out.


> Tablo's new boyband pic! Only 5/7 though.
> 
> I have high expectations from them. I wonder if he's trying to create a group with substance to the lyrics.



Lol at Tablo in the back. Seem pretty interesting, honestly I think if Tablo and Mithra are really hands on with the material for these guy then they might just produce something amazing. Also if the other two members are in fact Black then it would be awesome


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea srsly I almost got vertigo from watching the dance battle btw. ZE:A and B2ST =_=


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyway I started watching IY from the beginning (had to donate to Soshi to watch it tho), and its awesome, Hyomin and Sunhwa are a question mark for me but the rest are fantastic.

Also Sasori, dude wtf is with that pic you posted in my rep


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway I started watching IY from the beginning (had to donate to Soshi to watch it tho), and its awesome, Hyomin and Sunhwa are a question mark for me but the rest are fantastic.
> 
> Also Sasori, dude wtf is with that pic you posted in my rep



/is curious and checks

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF SASORI I WAS EATING 
I demand compensation for the loss of my innocence T_T


----------



## Sasori (Feb 12, 2010)

> I demand compensation for the loss of my innocence T_T


That's what 90% of the male population said when they found out you were a guy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

I just came upon the "Boyish" project on Yotutube. The fan group lowers the pitch of girl group songs and makes it seem like boys are singing the songs. While it sounds silly and pointless, it really makes an interesting change:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu1e-Lq_mcA[/YOUTUBE]




> That's what 90% of the male population said when they found out you were a guy


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Sasori said:


> That's what 90% of the male population said when they found out you were a guy



Oh fuck xDDDDDDDDDDD 
touche

And holy shit, that transformation actually sounds like Boys Generation D:
But it's incredibly lolzy to hear male voices calling guys oppa


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

It would appear I passed out and missed the perf. Oh well.

Also When I Fall is now my ringtone.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

lol snsd/kpop talk has taken over the agony.

i was gonna go to the jersey meeting and spaz but i was snowed in.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 12, 2010)

Big Bang or DBSK might be on Ellen.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Good job 

And I would have gone had I fucking KNOWN - I'm not a WG megafan but it would have been cool to just see them and occasionally throw Korean words at them to impress them 



> Big Bang or DBSK might be on Ellen.



I heard. No fucking joke I will spaz until I pass out watching it if it happens


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

i knew, i went out and bought the single to go get it signed in jersey but the fucking snow storms

i planned to yell "sohee saranghaeeeeeeeee" and spaz


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway I started watching IY from the beginning (had to donate to Soshi to watch it tho), and its awesome, Hyomin and Sunhwa are a question mark for me but the rest are fantastic.
> 
> Also Sasori, dude wtf is with that pic you posted in my rep



IY is EXTREMELY awesome.  You'll learn to love Hyomin *_*

and Sunhwa is well on her way, even though you will die from some of the shit she says in like episode 6 or 7 I think.  Her math skillz hahahahaha


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

If I knew about it, I'd have gone and proposed to each of them in Korean. The embarrassed giggles will have been well worth it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

i would have proposed to sohee only.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 12, 2010)

If I went up to propose to Seohyun there would probably be a "Make Nudie commit suicide" petition the next day.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

i would support seohyunxnudie


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks 

I support TendouxSoheexFanyxSooyoungxallothersoshiexceptseohyun

and of course KK x Khun


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> If I went up to propose to Seohyun there would probably be a "Make Nudie commit suicide" petition the next day.



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

probably SIGH



NudeShroom said:


> thanks
> 
> I support TendouxSoheexFanyxSooyoungxallothersoshiexceptseohyun
> 
> and of course *KK x Khun*



Lately I've been really REALLY loving Junho baby. So it might be a m?nage ? trois


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

i love how mine is like tendoux9people


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

> Lately I've been really REALLY loving Junho baby. So it might be a ménage à trois



Yeah it'll be a ménage à trois of people trying to sue you for sexual harrasment


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

you know, i really have no clue who i would chose if i could.

i think it's sorta between sohee, sunny, and fany. but i dunno.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah it'll be a m?nage ? trois of people trying to sue you for sexual harrasment


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 12, 2010)

haters gonna hateeee, lovers gonna loveeee

i've noticed how i picked all the cute ones


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2010)

I forgot how hilarious the Minho IY ep was. Narsha's acting like a 5 year old, Taewoo and his tantrums and Go Hara and her jokes
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqro7Sbmg34&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Just wow.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

my friend asked me what i would do to meet snsd or any group. i told him i'd try and get a disease and meet them via make a wish. hopefully. i know i could do it with wg at least.

that aside, i'm obsessed with rain's love story at the moment. soooooooo good.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

^


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

On SSF, all of the IY vids load really slowly for me, am I the only one? Everything else loads fine except for IY.

I've had KwiKwang's(AJ's)-Wipe the Tears on repeat lately.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> If I went up to propose to Seohyun there would probably be a "Make Nudie commit suicide" petition the next day.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 











I'd sign it twice


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

/leaves the US


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Song Seung Hyun just stole the show there, "actor"

Idol Maknae Rebellion is the new Idol army for me, it hilarious.



> On SSF, all of the IY vids load really slowly for me, am I the only one? Everything else loads fine except for IY.



Its slow, not to mention you have to watch a whole ep in one sitting because you can't carry on from where you left off and have to load up the video again. Its a real pain.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

^Yeah, it's either that or you wait for it to load to at least to that part, then you can move it. D:

Sadly it's the price we gotta pay for IY, since Youtube removes it near instantly and SSF is one of the only places that seems to be able to afford to host it.  (Making you either donate to see the episodes or having a certain post count of course)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

maybe for you it isnt


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Song Seung Hyun just stole the show there, "actor"
> 
> Idol Maknae Rebellion is the new Idol army for me, it hilarious.



I highly recommend you watch it from ep. 1. Dems maknaes are goddamn funny when they want to be xD
It was


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

Idol Maknae Rebellion sounds like a video game


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> I highly recommend you watch it from ep. 1. Dems maknaes are goddamn funny when they want to be xD



I've already seen all the eps that have been subbed. All of them are awesome maknaes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i finally listened to heartbreaker

slowpoke.jpg

also it's okay, growing on me at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> i finally listened to heartbreaker
> 
> slowpoke.jpg
> 
> also it's okay, growing on me at least.



Its an okay track, the album has better songs on it. She's Gone, The Leaders, Butterfly being my favourites. Check his album out.

Also currently I've fallen for this band, 
Broccoli You Too- When Spring Comes:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRbMQGTrujg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i'm liking breathe, but i've only listened to that and heartbreaker so far off the album.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 13, 2010)

People are so Yonghwa biased in CN Blue; The drummer is such a qt though. :c


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> People are so Yonghwa biased in CN Blue; The drummer is such a qt though. :c



Only because of You're Beautiful, otherwise the others one would get the same attention as him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i liked gd's part in the leaders where he referenced snsd.

overall from what i've listened to on the album, breathe, heartbreaker, the leaders, and she's gone are my favorites.

i haven't listened to korean dream or the last track whatever it's called.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> People are so Yonghwa biased in CN Blue; The drummer is such a qt though. :c



Gotta admit though leada is FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

watching ktv right now, and some dude (i think it's kaga's sig guy) is doing the pussycat-buttons song dance. and it's all provocative; they blurred his crotch


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

lol they blurred his crotch?

awesome


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> watching ktv right now, and some dude (i think it's kaga's sig guy) is doing the pussycat-buttons song dance. and it's all provocative; they blurred his crotch



/spazzes the fuck out xDDDD

OMONA's gonna go batshit for this when it's released. Which channel KF? Program? O:


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

uhm, i dunno  my grandpa was channel surfing. yeah he watched the boy dance. 
it also doesn't help that the sides of our tv is broken; double vision on the left right and bottom of the screen. i can't read the show name.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

I. Love. Your. Grandpa. pek pek pek

Really wish I got some ktv channels /kicks cable network x[


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i can see that it is on mbc. lol house tv sucks.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i wish i got ktv stuff


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

MBC? That's all I needed 

/STALKS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i wonder if i could pay to have it set up so that i get korean tv.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Supposedly it's pretty goddamn expensive >_>;


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah my family switched to direct tv because they provide seven korean channels.  now we don't have good american tv.  i want six mtvs and 20 vh1s


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

direct tv has korean channels?

fuck cable im switching to that


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

but it has clunky interface.  and not a good tv guide like comcast.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF KF I think I found it. Is it 세상을 바꾸는 퀴즈 by any chance? ARG can't wait to see this clip 

Edit: If it's anything like this Sebakwi clip I'll just die xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i never use the tv guide

and it's ktv


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

no it's from sebakwi.
they blurred the crotch so it must be good.


----------



## pfft (Feb 13, 2010)

whats the point of have a korean channel if you dont understand korean? << cuz i dont understand unless there are subtitles.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

some dramas provide subtitles these days


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> no it's from sebakwi.
> they blurred the crotch so it must be good.



OH LAWD YES 



pfft said:


> whats the point of have a korean channel if you dont understand korean? << cuz i dont understand unless there are subtitles.



Truefax. Personally I'm proficient enough these days that I can get the gist of what the fuck is going on if I tried hard enough xD But yea subs would be winsum overall.


----------



## pfft (Feb 13, 2010)

well if they provided subs then i can see watching.. sometimes i watch shows without subs though.. its frustrating though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

As long as we have the internet and subbers, I don't need no Ktv


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

that's the spirit crimemaster :ishida (<--you lied to me )


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Im glad you think so Killers Fan:ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

:yoseob

man i want it so bad


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i told you that in VM in full confidence. 
so
what's the boy band that does that stupid standing around dance. it also has some attitude


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

TS I'm working on it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow the thread does move fast if you're away

and yeah a lot of the channels provide subs, like i know SGB has been subbed by the channel, cuz some people uploaded them like that to youtube


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

WHAT THERES A RUMOR ABOUT SEOHYUN GOING TO BE ON WGM

A;HFS,LIGDGPV.JS;GJASV F

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

you don't have to rush kaga

i'm never away from the thread. 

that's why i already have like 150 posts in here.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

who has wgm eps online for streaming? pfft and i are madly in love with that shit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

lol the wgm rumor started from a cn blue fan and has no evidence whatsoever that it's true.

that and seohyun wouldn't want to go on wgm, it'd be too awkward for her.

i doubt it's true


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

SEOHYUN ON WGM .... just wouldn't work sorry xD 

/RUNS FROM CARA


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

IT WOULDN'T 

THE GIRL HAS NO ATTRACTION TO THE MALE SPECIES WHATSOEVER

The girls said it themselves, just with different wording.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

lol it wouldn't work.

but maybe if her partner was nudie...


----------



## pfft (Feb 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> WHAT THERES A RUMOR ABOUT SEOHYUN GOING TO BE ON WGM
> 
> A;HFS,LIGDGPV.JS;GJASV F
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



  i want to watch it !


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> i told you that in VM in full confidence.
> so
> what's the boy band that does that stupid standing around dance. it also has some attitude



answer the question kfans


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

> Apparently, they all met up at a cafe after their schedule and ate. That is when Tiffany bought Sooyoung a cocktail and all of them had a taste of it.
> 
> Since Seohyun came late and the fact that she has never drank alcohol before, they all decided to play a small prank on her telling her to drink the cocktail saying it was a fruit smoothie. Seohyun drank the fruity top part (?) and Tiffany told her not drink the watery bottom part (where the alcohol was), but Seohyun said she'd try it and said she liked that part more, hahaha!
> 
> ...



DAWWW

This innocence can't be corrupted. 

Standing aroud? like Sorry Sorry?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

like sorry sorry but they don't move their legs. just sway


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

the sorry sorry dance is perfect imo

that's why im trying to learn it

and that was an adorable story


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> answer the question kfans



Let's see...

boy band 
stupid standing 
some attitude

Probably UKiss 

also EVERY OTHER BOYBAND


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i've never listened to u-kiss, probably never will.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i also think there's about 6 or seven boys in the band.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Seohyun is gonna be a bitch on WGM, I wanna see her bust some balls

Must be Ukiss KF, btw you can watch WGM on Mysoju, I think they have around 50 eps. The new ones aren't subbed from what I can tell, but 2OD sub the Kwon/Gain couple parts.

And seriously 150 posts in like 2 days, this thread is going crazy fast, but I like it crazy and fast (alittle joke there for Kaga)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

wait.

boy band.
attitude.
standing.

I KNOW IT. IT'S THIS.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

TS can't get enough of Shinarsha xD



Ennoea said:


> Seohyun is gonna be a bitch on WGM, I wanna see her bust some balls
> 
> Must be Ukiss KF, btw you can watch WGM on Mysoju, I think they have around 50 eps. The new ones aren't subbed from what I can tell, but 2OD sub the Kwon/Gain couple parts.
> 
> And seriously 150 posts in like 2 days, this thread is going crazy fast, but I like it crazy and fast (alittle joke there for Kaga)



It's what I do best


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

Shindong = best SuJu member.

Mainly cause I don't know any other members not named Donghae.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> wait.
> 
> boy band.
> attitude.
> ...




lol sounds like a meme.

so yes  was right. it was ukiss.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD-ic3hcIEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

the next time someone asks for help they're getting shinarsha

and god from that youtube still ukiss looks retarded


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

You guys need to give U-Kiss another chance - they're ridiculous but maknae Dongho is adorable and their songs are kinda catchy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> Shindong = best SuJu member.



I dislike him greatly. Donghae/Kyuhyun/Siwon ftw.



> and god from that youtube still ukiss looks retarded



I think we need to show him the "Im grown up" song by U Kiss


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i never gave u-kiss a chance in the first place


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

Dong ho is freakishly adorable

and i've given all bands a chance when i was ready, took me a while for most of them, but i'll get to them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i still haven't gotten to 2ne1, kara, or t-ara.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

is dongho the one that knits scarves?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

/can't find his dongho gif T_T


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate U-Kiss 

I just can't like them, I've tried but I just can't.  "Not Young," and "I Like You" just made me hate them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Dongho is pretty funny but yeah other wise U kiss my a**


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

lol at the attitude he has while knitting


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

FFF I WAS BEATEN


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah he was doing that earlier on ktv


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8EhU6dods[/YOUTUBE]
Greatest song ever.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

omfg i remember this awful song.
oooh my goodness


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

I love you guyz


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

oh snap 2 hours until the chocolate love marathon begins


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G8EhU6dods[/YOUTUBE]
> Greatest song ever.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

ahahahah :rofl i love that stupid 4chan thing


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2010)

ukiss has that new song that i really like watch this movies

this one. I can't see me ever really getting into them though, im already too into beast. 

But yeah I think you should give their album a try.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 13, 2010)

What do you all think about Rain?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i think im not gonna watch that mv

save myself the suffering

also, what do you want to know about the god you know as rain


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2010)

i don't think his singing is anything special but he's a good actor and an amazing dancer.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Tendou watch it, atleast the first minute because the greatest lyrics ever are written right there, lyrics so amazing that even the Soldier boy kicks him self for not coming up with them


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Agree with Lily re: Rain. Lurv his chocolate abs + personality + dancing but a TAD overrated >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

bullshit no lyrics can top the genius of mazeltov

i mean who could think of maxican girl?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

@ me bringing up ukiss.
 for crimemaster for showing me that horrendous music video that brought me flashbacks.

and Rain is my cousin.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

FRIDAY SATURDAY SUNDAY


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2010)

i'd take that over getting jiggy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

Full House FTW.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok thanks yeah i thought he did good in ninja assassin. hope they make a part 2 to that. what other things movies or songs has he done that are very good


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> @ me bringing up ukiss.
> for crimemaster for showing me that horrendous music video that brought me flashbacks.
> 
> and Rain is my cousin.



Jack White is my cousin. 

Even though i don't think that's relevant in the korean thread of course

and as for rain

i don't know much about him except rainism really


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QPzZSa3DVc[/YOUTUBE]
before rainism


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> and Rain is my cousin.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

nudie i am disappoint. like that means anything.

as for famous family members, all i got is stonewall jackson. which is extremely irrelevant.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Rain didn't stalk you, I refuse to believe it , I REFUSE!!!!!

Rain is talented, I wish he returned to Korea to release something tho, he really gets away with a lot on stage.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 13, 2010)

i might be related to the last dynasty in vietnam  nguyen for the win


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

this is really obnoxious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

Nick.com/Avatar

for those who never saw that

stephen colbert is how i discovered rain.


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks for all the good info on rain will try to put it too good use


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

oh man, no lie. i favorited that years ago, and yesterday i showed my korean friend the playlist.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> this is really obnoxious.





And LOL TS that was an epic dance off xD


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> And LOL TS that was an epic dance off xD



i will if that's really you


----------



## Adachi (Feb 13, 2010)

You guys are making this really hard to catch up

I'm still on P.249 lol


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i never read the older posts. i just come in and say, I love WGM.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> i will if that's really you







Adachi said:


> You guys are making this really hard to catch up
> 
> I'm still on P.249 lol



/takes part of the blame sorry xD


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i blushed.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i feel like im a big part of adachi having a hard time catching up


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry if this is random but is anyone else really annoyed by the fucking ad on Allkpop


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

i fucking love you xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

im annoyed by allkpop in general.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

I have to stay clear of every single Korean girl with the family name, "Lee."  That's a lot of people.  My mom was adopted and she was a "Lee," she thinks she may have had a brother, so I'm like fu-


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i think the new look on alk is annoying. i want my grid of gossip back.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

are we having an omona ffa moment here guyz


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i don't have the gifs necessary for a ffa


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> are we having an omona ffa moment here guyz



 make him stop making that face


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know why but Chansung makes that face often.


> I have to stay clear of every single Korean girl with the family name, "Lee." That's a lot of people. My mom was adopted and she was a "Lee," she thinks she may have had a brother, so I'm like fu-



Just stay away from really old guys with the surname Lee.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> make him stop making that face



Did you have an-


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i wish i had a korean name 

or do i


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Did you have an-



i peed a little seonbae


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know why but Chansung makes that face often.
> 
> 
> Just stay away from really old guys with the surname Lee.



Yes he does 

And that's like 50% of the kpopulation 



> i peed a little seonbae



Then I was successful hoobae :3


----------



## Vix (Feb 13, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> are we having an omona ffa moment here guyz


Chansung! *=*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

and now you guys are using terms i don't know

fffffffffff

dammit i'm going back to sgb


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

Hehe I just make the face in sync with Chansung.

and omg, 9 members.  I remember when I got unbanned and discovered this thread was slightly active, with Sasori/Kimi/Ennoea posting most of it.  Now it's already over 5000 post, ilu guys


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

before that it was me and sasori.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

TS xD
Seonbae and hoobae are like senior/junior respectively, terms used usually when classmates refer to their elders (or younger peers) 

Cara IKR! <3


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

Apparently Gyuri has a twitter.  I might make one now.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i think i have brought a new level of activity to this.

i've been visiting this thread for like a week max.

Sasori   	823
Ennoea 	726
NudeShroom 	703
Adachi 	534
kimidoll 	402
Hope 	274
Kagakusha 	190
Tendou Souji 	177

8th place already


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

you took that spot from me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i know, i have stormed onto the scene like cn blue

minus scandals. unless someone wants to be in a scandal with me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> you took that spot from me



If someone is bothering you hoobae, just lemme know


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

no takers for a scandal with me?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Apparently Gyuri has a twitter.  I might make one now.



DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 

Yuri is mah facebook friend ... 

TS, stalk Sohee and make it happen


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> no takers for a scandal with me?



If you're willing to do some illegal stuff then yes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm suddenly reminded of the IY lying games. 

I've been seeing Jo Kwon.  We had our first kiss this morning.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

speaking of those, what happened with that young girl sex scandal?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> speaking of those, what happened with that young girl sex scandal?



Which girl?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> Yuri is mah facebook friend ...
> 
> *TS, stalk Sohee and make it happen*


I love Sohee too much to possibly scare her.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 13, 2010)

I could have been in a scandal with Jiyoon, if Mnet would've just approved my application on Scandal


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

that teen girl. you know, that one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

UEE? That one was fake, someone photoshopped her frozen face on some other girl with no clothes.



> I could have been in a scandal with Jiyoon, if Mnet would've just approved my application on Scandal



I remember, the one where they called but you weren't home? Lol is scandal still going on?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i wanna be in a scandal with uee

she's adorable


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Too bad she's currently married 

Edit: OH GOD HOW DID I MISS THIS



> I've been seeing Jo Kwon. We had our first kiss this morning.





Was this his reaction?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i'll kill her husband 

wait who is her husband on wgm


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

dondon? is that?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Park Jae Jung pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

alright here's the plan, kaga (or whoever) kidnaps jaejung

then i go support uee in that troubling time

it's flawless


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

If I kidnap him he might never return ... I like it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i don't want him to return, it would ruin my life with uee


----------



## pfft (Feb 13, 2010)

you guys talking about wgm again..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Jaejung came back from the army, he'd seriously kick your asses


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

my father was in the army and taught me all he knew

id say im good for now

besides the korean army's training isn't exactly elite


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Jaejung came back from the army, he'd seriously kick your asses



OH SH- yea I forgot xD
/declines 



> besides the korean army's training isn't exactly elite



BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG underestimation, Hot Blooded Men made me sweat JUST FROM WATCHING IT D:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

So you'd be fine but Kaga would be in trouble then, so thats your plan, to take Uee and then leave Kaga to get his ass handed to him, I caught you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

fine, do i have to kidnap him for you kaga?

we'll make him develop stockholm syndrome


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So you'd be fine but Kaga would be in trouble then, so thats your plan, to take Uee and then leave Kaga to get his ass handed to him, I caught you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

that was not my plan. 

fine i'll just abandon the uee plan, but i'll pick it back up after i'm done basic training. actually nah i won't pick it back up, i'll make a sohee plan.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

if the korean army was any good, then they would have beaten north


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

> fine i'll just abandon the uee plan, but i'll pick it back up after i'm done basic training. actually nah i won't pick it back up, i'll make a sohee plan.



Sohee's easy, just grab her, even if she scream's for help noone will hear it, she's sounds like a mouse.



> if the korean army was any good, then they would have beaten north



North's army is tough becuase fighting is the only way to relieve their sexual frustrations, South have SNSD posters to relieve their frustrations.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

i shouldn't have lol'd, but i did.

how the fuck do i come up with a sohee plan. the uee plan was ingenius, i don't have jyp genius shit, even though that only really pertains to songs.

and now i'm just rambling. i blame this on you guys for ruining the uee plan.

and no i'm not just going to grab sohee, i manipulate.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> if the korean army was any good, then they would have beaten north



BLASPHEMY HOOBAE BLASPHEMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

i tell the truth. i shall go ask them myself.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 13, 2010)

*AND I'M BACK

MY GOD THAT TOOK LONG*

Brb dinner then I'll answer the posts I quoted.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

lol poor adachi

that took forever


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry Adachi, tho the fact you read them all makes me wanna hug youpek

I'll be back, going to watch Stars falling from the sky now


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

adachi butter quote me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck know what I should have done? Lock the thread until Adachi caught up xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 13, 2010)

you cannot lock this, it would be too much

also i better be quoted


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 13, 2010)

fuck, well now i have to wait till adachi finishes the rice meal.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

and the chocolate love marathon starts!

yesssss


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ whats the chocolate love marathon?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Heh xD

Official happy lunar new year + valentines to you all


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i will only have a happy lunar year

v-day is a curse


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2010)

Tenjou since you don't know who 2NE1 are:
Lollipop:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIRW_elc-rY[/YOUTUBE]



Fire:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwq-XdPfpeA[/YOUTUBE]



I Don't Care:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MgAxMO1KD0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty Boy:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFWCh-IcZeQ[/YOUTUBE]



In the Club (my fav):

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzoBIOixT_E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i know who they are, just haven't listened to them.

and i will take this chance to listen.

edit: i only liked i don't care and in the club


----------



## Adachi (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol guys, I'm nothing special, just the biggest SNSD stan, that's all.



Ennoea said:


> Okay this is just not true!!!!! God can't be so unfair to the rest of us
> 
> So one of you met Yoona, the other Sohee, one was stalked by Bi and Kaga is close to JYP HQ, the closest for me is I saw some guy who looked like Seoulong the other day. This blows.[/s]


Hey, guess what, the closest I got is Yuna Kim (because of the Olympics). 


NudeShroom said:


> DAWWW
> 
> This innocence can't be corrupted.


Holy crap, where is this from? Soompi? It's hella cute. 


Tendou Souji said:


> i still haven't gotten to 2ne1, kara, or t-ara.


2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 2NE1 SUCKS I DON'T LIKE THEM 


Kagakusha said:


> Did you have an-


Okay, I lol'd hard at this macro. 


NudeShroom said:


> Hehe I just make the face in sync with Chansung.
> 
> and omg, 9 members.  I remember when I got unbanned and discovered this thread was slightly active, with Sasori/Kimi/Ennoea posting most of it.  Now it's already over 5000 post, ilu guys


well SHIT Cara, I STARTED POSTING FROM PAGE DEUX OF THIS THREAD, AND I WAS THE FIRST TO RESPOND TO YOU WHEN YOU GOT UNBANNED, THANKS A LOT FOR BEING MY FRIEND


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

lol adachi rage


----------



## Adachi (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh also, Happy Lunar new year to the lot of you, and Happy SAD (Single Awareness Day)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes Happy Lunar New Year/Happy SAD to you all as well.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Kaga, since you're an undercover smod, can you give us all those huge ass avatars? Or like bolded titles and other stuff?


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2010)

dam u guys spam faz. i can't catch up -.-


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hey Kaga, since you're an undercover smod, can you give us all those huge ass avatars? Or like bolded titles and other stuff?



I could give non senior members 150x150 avs if they really wanted, but other than that ... no  Other users complain and get butthurt pretty hard


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

we are too good to be able to be caught up to.

oh wait adachi did.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wondering, how does one become a mod?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

well when the obd was getting a new mod (cause EM was getting promoted), they made a nomination thread to take in the community input and then they discussed it with the other mods

or so i'm told they discussed it

i dunno


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

One doesn't become a mod. A mod becomes you.

Think about that.

Anyone watch the short track? Korea got gold! But US nabbed both silver and bronze


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm not watching the olympics until the hockey starts on tues

also snsd won again on inki


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

How can you not like speed skating? 

SNSD won? How unexpected


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

you and your magical double posting kaga

i'm so bored

and now you delete your shit to make me look weird

meanie


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Double posting where? ;]

If you're bored, you should either get to dloading the albums you've been meaning to listen to OR watch the latest WGM if you aren't already :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i haven't watched any of iy, let alone wgm


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the rest of the kcrew would have me tortured excommunicated if I recommended WGM over IY so I'll just recommend you watch both ASAP


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i just don't have enough posts in ssf


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Well then ... 

/POINTS TO FREE+CONVENIENT 2OD SUBS CLICKY


----------



## Adachi (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Lulzy indeed. They remind me of that one hypnotist on SK who probably created 1 million anti's after what he did to poor Wooyoung, Minho, and other unsuspecting idols xD

Edit: Aaaaaand found it -


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i have concluded after watching lots of sgb cuts, that jung joori is awesome and i love her

that is all for now, back to sgb


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i have concluded after watching lots of sgb cuts, that jung joori is awesome and i love her
> 
> that is all for now, back to sgb



She's my A1 gagwoman right next to Shinyoung 

Her hippo impression is second to none~~~~~~~~~ (must be like the 5th time I've posted it )


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i seriously would marry her


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're Joon@MBLAQ, Jinwoon@2AM, Junho@2PM (lol J's) or any other k-idol, she would seriously marry you too


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

if i were any of them i'd go after sohee or fany or sunny or sooyoung or hyoyeon or hyuna before jung joori

though any of them would be fine


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

> hyoyeon



WHUTCHOO SMOKIN BOY 

I kid, I kid Hyo is lurv <3

I feel bad for Juri sometimes. The comments that are said about her on variety shows WHILE SHE'S THERE make me want to reach into the screen and choke sum bitches. I mean she's only 24, but she's consistently referred to as an ahjumma. Other guests CONSTANTLY tell her she isn't pretty either indirectly or directly. The superficiality (and hypocrisy) of the business really gets to me at times D: I'm glad she's a gagwoman because she could brush it off as humor but I'm sure it hurts her on the inside. /srs bizness post


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i think both hyoyeon and jung joori are adorable

i wish i was a k celeb so i could go on sgb and say that, to shut everyone up

edit: oh god i just saw jo kwon's abracadabra dance and i can't stop laughing, i'm laughing so hard im crying


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to 2009


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

god jo kwon's face at the beginning of the dance on sgb was just so arrogant that i cracked up

and joori was gorgeous in it pek


----------



## Cava (Feb 14, 2010)

hyoyeon's fringe is horrible..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

you're horrible


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2010)

If you go with a fringe and have a head the shape of a rhombus, expect horrible things 

/runs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

kaga you're horrible


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

lol. It's funny because they really aren't ugly, just been hanging around ________ too long of course 

Unfortunately with all the plastic surgery high stndards are developed


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

SNSD DANCE ON DANCE BATTLE

I'M NOW TWICE THE GAY*


----------



## koguryo (Feb 14, 2010)

Shin Bong Su did pretty good.  Liked Beast's performance, Kwikwang had a smile on during most of their performance.  Didn't really like 2pm's performance, Super Junior's was alright.


I still like Taeyang's dance from last year's Dance Battle more, pretty much because of Yoona's reaction.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm still mad Taeyang didn't win last year. 

I want to see the rest of the performances, can't wait for a full show DL. 

my current hero



has uploaded DB vids


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't check this stuff out now but will return later to see the dance batttles. 2PM v Suju sounds good, tho I wonder how on earth Suju could come even close.

Btw Tendou I assume you have no clue about Family Outing? Watch it and fall in love with Lee Hyori just like the rest of us. 

Btw did anyone see the Star King vid where some fortune tellers called Yuri a golddigger


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

After School did a pretty awesome job, I'm going 50-50 because they both did pretty badass.  

Gahee is another addition to list of BAMFs. and Tendou you're gonna love UEE, she has school girl braids 

Still watching, haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> After School did a pretty awesome job, I'm going 50-50 because they both did pretty badass.
> 
> Gahee is another addition to list of BAMFs. and Tendou you're gonna love UEE, *she has school girl braids*
> 
> Still watching, haven't been disappointed yet.


My brain exploded

And I haven't watched family outing but I already love Lee Hyori.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

2pm.... I was disappointed.   Just a bunch of thrusting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

oh. my. god. uee. was. ADORABLE.

god i love her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

wat

also was bekka the girl who opened her jacket while dancing?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

Bekah is the blondie who kept dancing at the end


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

hrm

who was the girl who took off her jacket then?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG YOU DON'T KNOW GAHEE?  THAT'S HER. 

She's like, the only other women I'd love other than Seohyun. *_*

Strangely enough, the best 4 dances were AS, SNSD, BEAST, and MBLAQ.

Suju mostly messed around, even though the dancing was good, and 2pm wasn't really that original.  

It's kinda sad that the most effort was put in by the girls and newbies. xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i don't know anyone yet nudie 

though i can spot the people i like immediately


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't worry Tendou, most of us are new to these bands. Other than Bekha and Gahee I don't know anyone in AS either.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think any of us recognize everyone yet

I only know Hyunah out of 4minute, half of T-ara and I don't know MBLAQ yet.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

Surprisingly I know MBLAQ.

But yeah I only really know Bekka and UEE from AS, HyunA from 4minute, Narsha from BEG, etc etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol Seohyun enjoyed Gahee on top of her. 

in the games, i mean.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 14, 2010)

AS is like claymore for me. they all look slightly different, but their personalities on stage make them all nameless


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 14, 2010)

Only dances I liked from that were SNSD's, AS, and BEAST. 2PM's had no creativity whatsoever, and MBLAQ's was... not entertaining lol it was really boring for me. 

Also LOL at it taking me like forever to find this thread. 

Also also; Seogay. Period.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 14, 2010)

why is it funny to find this thread?  we're the most fantastic music thread of 2010


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

she's internet blind, i had to tell her where it was.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 14, 2010)

so you had to use internet eye drops.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

god i can't wait to watch attack of the pin up boys. nor can wouter but he doesn't have a comp to use yet.

until then i watch muppet treasure island.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 14, 2010)

what is pin up boys? another boy band to grace korea?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

attack of the pin up boys is a super junior movie


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 14, 2010)

Super Junior has a movie coming out? /totallydidnotknow
Cara, you're slacking. You're supposed to update me on this stuff... though I suppose it wouldn't matter anyway since I don't follow SuJu as faithfully as I do SNSD lol 



			
				NudeShroom said:
			
		

> she's internet blind, i had to tell her where it was.


This. I've been wanting to find this thread for like... three months now. But I've been spoiled so I was too lazy to look for it, Cara usually links me to anything of importance outside of Soshified D;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

the movie is like 3 years old


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

I told you that like forever ago, Suju was in a movie.  I watched it and told you about it, foo. >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2010)

Seen it, its fairly funny. The panda is win.

Seriously so many people are blind here, theres quite few people I told about this thread but they can't find it for the life of them, its weird.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

it sucks that the panda is blocking yuri though


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

You can see her shoes!


----------



## pfft (Feb 14, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> AS is like claymore for me. they all look slightly different, but their personalities on stage make them all nameless



that is pretty much how i view the large girl bands like Girls Generation etc.. if they didnt have slightly different hairstyles (like claymore) i might not ever tell the difference.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

but shoes aren't enough nudie


----------



## pfft (Feb 14, 2010)

shoes are sexy


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

Bwahah the hair thing is right, I could barely tell who Hyomin was when T-ara put those wigs on, all the others looked the same... Plus Kara's teaser, I can't tell because they changed their hair and it's pretty dark, even though I recognize their faces pretty easily. 

SNSD... for 9 girls strangely are pretty diverse.  Sometimes of course you can get YoonSeoYul mixed up because of the whole dark/long hair thing, but their faces are easy to distinguish when close enough. D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

YoonSeoYul is the only time I have problems knowing who's who.

Though I can usually tell them all apart now.


----------



## pfft (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering if they make them keep different hair styles for just this purpose. to try and diversify them.. 
I mean up close and giving their facial features attention it would be easier to sort of tell them apart.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2010)

With 9 girls, hairstyles and hair colour are their only choice. At first I thought Wooyoung, Jae, Taec and Junho looked exactly the same. I have never had the issue with Kara tho, Gyuri was fairly unique looking. Same with Seunghyun. Other than Jiyoung they all look different. 

I remember watching Gee the first time, could not for the life of me tell the difference between Yoona, Seohyun and Yuri in that Mv.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

man i've had a hard time telling everyone apart since snsd's girls generation mv


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

anyone know where to download the dance battle full?  it's usually upped on SSF but it's not there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i look for it nudie


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks dude :3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

lmao random philip defranco avatar

no problem nudie


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

lol gotta spread rep


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

oh lord what the fuck

this movie is hilarious, people trying to get shit thrown and them and whatnot


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:
			
		

> I told you that like forever ago, Suju was in a movie. I watched it and told you about it, foo. >_>


...
/totallyforgot

...and who the hell is that in your avy lol 


			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Seriously so many people are blind here, theres quite few people I told about this thread but they can't find it for the life of them, its weird.


I'm blind irl. trufax. 


Seohyun isn't that hard to distinguish from YoonYul imo but I swear it took me like a month after I'd already been able to recognize everyone else to be able to tell Yoona and Yuri apart... That was back when they had like the EXACT same hairstyle too, so fucking annoying lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> ...
> /totallyforgot
> 
> ...*and who the hell is that in your avy lol *





Tendou Souji said:


> *lmao random philip defranco avatar*
> 
> no problem nudie


you really are blind lol

god that movie was hilarious


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, I am. Is he one of the boy idols? Cause outside of Shinee and some of 2PM, I don't really recognize any of the boys. D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

philip defranco is definitely not an idol 

he's a youtube vlogger


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL KAT

He was a white guy.  And he does like the funniest shows on youtube

youtube/sxephil


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 14, 2010)

i should download a bunch of suju soon


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 14, 2010)

okay my cirus DB evaluation before i sleeps

Overall I was pretty impressed with this dance battle, even though it lacked the awesomeness that is Taeyang.

The one I was most tied with was SNSD and AS, both were pretty awesome.  

Both dances were particularly difficult, however in the end I think AS had more energy that you couldn't ignore, and they were able to utilize each other more thoroughly.  SNSD is actually pretty great at their syncing, but it was kind of imbalanced with a lack of Yul there so they put Seohyun in the back end and gave the dancing trio some solos to try and make up for it.   Either way, both teams did the same trick, fierce fighters in the middle! Hyo & Gahee <3333

BEAST really left me wanting to see more.  I was just happy to see them dancing with some good camera work for once. <33333
MBLAQ has skillz but they need to make it interesting. 
2pm... lolfuckit disappointed @ thrusting
Suju, I wanted to see more of them but I gotta admit I lol'd at Shindong's running. xD  Also Donghae in the freestyle was love


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 14, 2010)

Nudie you always have the best avy in this thread!

edit; BEAST killed the dance off!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 15, 2010)

DB

I feel like beast should have won, they worked that stage. 
Mblaq was different, kind of cool, but it wasn't that exciting. 
I actually expected a little more from After school but the girls still did well. 
Suju was amazing, lol at people who said they didn't stand a chance against 2pm. 
I didn't even watch 2pm's video because i kept hearing about how ridiculous it was.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

So in total, I listened to Chocolate Love 391 times on Valentine's Day.

looooooooooool

I only watched the video like 30 or 40 times though. 

Now off to watch the Star Dance Battle.


----------



## Cava (Feb 15, 2010)

suju's dance was more of a gag performance...and they weren't THAT good -.- although i agree with 2pm being mediocre this time. n it seemed like 2pm didn't take much risks in their performances.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> So in total, I listened to Chocolate Love 391 times on Valentine's Day.
> 
> looooooooooool
> 
> ...



I don't know whether i should be impressed by this or not.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

It started from 12 am on V-day and ended at 11:59 pm

so it's a full day of chocolate love


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> It started from 12 am on V-day and ended at 11:59 pm
> 
> so it's a full day of chocolate love



alright i give, thats pretty impressive


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

now it's nothing special cause i'm just on shuffle and rain is basically the only thing coming up.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2010)

*YES GO CANADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

lol way to stretch my page adachi

twitter is awesome, the elfs are giving me all this stuff to listen to and watch


----------



## MOTO (Feb 15, 2010)

eh I haven't watched it yet but it's good to hear that After School did well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Cava (Feb 15, 2010)

some hottests are idiots.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

why does korea blow everything out of proportion, especially netizens.

IT'S WRESTLING YOU CRAZY HOTTESTS.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 15, 2010)

the hottests are like...fascinating to watch now. I lurk around soompi sometimes (lol thats a total lie im a member but its only for beast) and i went into the 2pm forum and lol it's just...i don't know. I suppose all groups are like that though. The more fans you get the more chances you have of getting a moron in your fandom.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 15, 2010)

Just saw the dance battles and my favorites were BEAST and After School's. SUJU was good too.



NudeShroom said:


> Both dances were particularly difficult, however in the end I think AS had more energy that you couldn't ignore, and they were able to utilize each other more thoroughly.  SNSD is actually pretty great at their syncing, but it was kind of imbalanced with a lack of Yul there so they put Seohyun in the back end and gave the dancing trio some solos to try and make up for it.   Either way, both teams did the same trick, fierce fighters in the middle! Hyo & Gahee <3333


I thought the choreography in SNSD's performance was better however After School's performance was much more entertaining and exciting. AS had more charisma and energy, like you said. Loved Hyoyeon's solo though; she killed it. She's an amazing dancer. And Gahee too. I wanna see a Hyoyeon/Gahee dance battle!


----------



## MOTO (Feb 15, 2010)

Gahee...so fierce


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

After reading the article, I do think that the question "Is SNSD sexy?" has a lot to do with the perception of a person.  Sure, like he says, men find them sexy.  But the truth is, men tend to find a ton of women sexy, not just SNSD.  The group has a largely diverse fanbase, even though of course the ones who can normally afford tickets, merchandise, etc are of course Samchon fans because they have the money to.  It's pretty much a fact that I, and hopefully all fans & sones, can live with. 

On the other hand, another issue brought up was _do the girls know they're sexy?_

Honestly, HONESTLY?!

Tiffany has been on SSF, she's seen the threads.  Seohyun has been nominated for "best body", and the girls have been on all sorts of rankings that define this too.  They also acknowledge their samchon fans every chance they get.  Descriptions like "honey thighs" were used on Tiffany and "chocolate abs" for Yoona.  

I feel it's almost an insult to their intelligence to ask them if they knew.  I mean, of course they'd likely deny it.  Of course they're pretending to not be sexy, claiming that you are can be a one way ticket to netizen hell in the critical world they live in.  

Either way, I think SM is pretty much genius in how they do this.  Making SNSD play the "Ideal woman" game, showing off every aspect that a man would want.  Great bodies, cuteness, and unintentional sexiness.  Sluts don't turn men on as much as the unknown does.  

Either way, I don't really care.  I think the girls are smart enough to know that they would be depicted a certain way when they entered the industry, considering they had a long ass time to watch their sunbaes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh snap, Gahee! pek


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 15, 2010)

Christ, i forgot to subscribe to this thread and i thought nobody was posting here 




Tendou Souji said:


> it sucks that the panda is blocking yuri though



the Panda is actually Lee Teuk, if i remember that right


----------



## pfft (Feb 15, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> After reading the article, I do think that the question "Is SNSD sexy?" has a lot to do with the perception of a person.  Sure, like he says, men find them sexy.  But the truth is, men tend to find a ton of women sexy, not just SNSD.  The group has a largely diverse fanbase, even though of course the ones who can normally afford tickets, merchandise, etc are of course Samchon fans because they have the money to.  It's pretty much a fact that I, and hopefully all fans & sones, can live with.
> 
> On the other hand, another issue brought up was _do the girls know they're sexy?_
> 
> ...



I clicked on that link and I read what you said in the above quoted post, and i want to add my two cents to the mix.  

I do not think they represent the ideal woman as you claim nudie; it is more so they might represent the ideal woman to korean men or their male fanbase be it non-korean and korean alike.  
It is also fair to say that the potential hardships of women in korea based on sexism and other misogynistic aspects make them conform to men in this way. It is natural for them to sell sex in this "non-sexual" way but that is not exactly truthful now is it? of course it is sexual and I would say that any man who is a fan of female girl groups in kpop usually like them for sexual reasons (but this is true in almost any society and with any MAINSTREAM type of media). If they didn't they would most likely be some sort of asexual, nonsexual, (maybe) bisexual, homosexual person to NOT see them as sexual beings. 
It might be one of the best ways given their culture etc to market themselves successfully along with the sex appeal. 

The fact that the author wanted to ask his nephew 





> What is the real reason that you like Girls? Generation?


 is further potential proof of my speculations that Korea is a sexually repressed society in some ways their social conventions might not allow for them to express themselves freely in this manner. 

when he states: 





> Or to be more accurate, they are sexy while pretending not to be.


he is also correct that they seem to be pretending they are unaware of the fact they are sexy. I think it is also partly in reason because Korean men do not want a woman who is blatantly sexual; they want her to be "innocent" as well. am I being unfair and saying that ONLY KOREAN men think this; no. I am not saying that. 



> About this, I say ?To the people that work at the company! First, I give you 10 out of 10 points for knowing what stimulates men?s sexual fantasies so well. But please stop using these young girls to sell sex so skillfully! I won?t put up with it anymore!?. And I do so even though many people may scorn me and label me as a pervert, asking how I can think such things of such cute, innocent girls.



to this part I would like to say; Do they have a real choice in their decision making on how they are marketed as singers, women, kpopstars? If it is as this statement implies and the company they work for are the ones who dictate how SNSD/Girls Generation is promoted.. then  it is really men who are marketing to men.. the girls just dont have a choice right? 
They are supposed to do as they are told by their company and if that means dressing provocatively while pretending not to me in order to market to men and their perceptions of what women want to be; well that just says something about their society as well.  However I might be making an unfair assumption based on what is written and my own perceptions of Korean culture.  
however he goes on to justify it to some extent in this quote here: 


> The second worry is that the act of using young girls to sell sex is bad (I don?t want to discuss the legality of using minors for this though). But if you look at it in a different way, it is can actually be a good thing. The company makes money, the girls become stars, and men?s sexual desire is satisfied. Nor are the girls committing indecent acts, or the public harming ordinary girls in any way or commit crimes against them. So in a sense, everybody helps each other.


Of course he is correct in those things too. What it comes down to is money and the company they represent. 

In the end when the guy says he worries about them; he might seem insulting as you stated Nudie; but I think it is because he views them as being controlled by the media, their company. This might also allude to my suspicions that korea is rather unwilling to let their pop idols do as they please.. like he said they cannot be "sexually liberating" in a sense. BUT more so that to be sexual in a blatant manner is like admitting to it; that sense of shame and guilt is there.  
ALSO, the author of this wants the members of Girls Generation to be innocent too; it all goes in some sort of circular logic returning to the point that; if they are aware of it then it ruins the "ideal" that they represent to him and to their male based fans. 

I think i might have more to say on this but i already TLDR this shit.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> Christ, i forgot to subscribe to this thread and i thought nobody was posting here
> 
> the Panda is actually Lee Teuk, if i remember that right


It is. You see at the end of the video.

lol I just slept 12 hours straight. I need to download the Star Dance Battle soon too.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 15, 2010)

pfft said:


> when he states:
> he is also correct that they seem to be pretending they are unaware of the fact they are sexy. I think it is also partly in reason because Korean men do not want a woman who is blatantly sexual; they want her to be "innocent" as well. am I being unfair and saying that ONLY KOREAN men think this; no. I am not saying that.



and it could also pass as humility, in some ways


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2010)

Pfft pretty much state what I wanted to say about the SNSD issue.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

lol Seohyun grows closer to Nudie with each passing day.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 15, 2010)

well what about Seohyun? pardon but im kinda new here and would like to get acquainted...i mean why cant she sing that Oppa part?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2010)

Because she's a lesiban:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

I was about to reply to pffts post but between everything i made dinner 

i really like how you mentioned that it could be a sexually suppressed nation, i didn't think of that stand point

either way i forgot what else I was thinking 

Reading the article nao


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

exactly what ennoea said.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Because she's a lesiban:ho



oh lol i read the posts and found out she was a boy hater...well that makes sense i mean if she's lesbian then i dont see any reason why she cant say those lines...if thats all an act, then thats a different matter


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

oh it's not an act, my gaydar goes off pretty hard


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 15, 2010)

well lesbians are like that either because they had a bad experience with boys or they never had a great orgasm from a pecker...

all they need is a guy who'd bang their brains out and let their inner wild side let loose


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

lol nudie begs to differ


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

....okay xD

brbflying2korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

lol omona's reactions

i'm going to reference you all to how i (jokingly) edited the blender's wiki page on lesbians



i think that sums up half of omona atm


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooool nudie i didn't expect that


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

haha yeah

i want to go in that thread so much and rant

but it was dumb of me to just now to request joinage to Omona


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

FUCK i can't.

I lost my password to my old LJ and made a new one that isn't old enough to be used.  Fuck this.

I'll let them hate on her boy hating all they want.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

if you want you can use mine to rant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

lol dude you wouldn't want me to get you kicked

i have some colorful language i want to use at some of these posts



> LOL! I wanna see SooYoung's exaggerated version of Oh!
> 
> Idk everyone. My theory is that SeoHyun's just really picky when it comes to guys? Or probably not that much exposure...she DID come into the company at a young age, and though she may be surrounded by guys in SME, we really don't know what goes on there, do we? =]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

i'll admit the android comments always make me chuckle however.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

looooooool

well if you want to use it to not rage go ahead.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Cara, now you understand how I feel most of the time when I'm reading negative omona comments.

Tendou, please add me on LJ, my name is spandachi. I need to have a few friends and "show signs of life" in order to be considered for joinage.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

^added you, nick is frozenjelly

i really need to start getting friends on lj.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Wtf Cara, there's 18+ stuff on your account. 

And how come I can't view adult content when my birthday on there is 1989?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL I set it that way, I don't know why. 

And yeah, that's part of the reason i think i made a second account, it won't let you look at 18+ stuff unless you're like 21 it seems. 

and ugh, still raging.

someone save my cat from me D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm too lazy to add people.

you just got lucky adachi.

i'll add back though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

lol added you

and wtf

There are rumors about Seohyun and WGM again.  People keep saying "oh hay it's official" and theres been NO post confirming it.  It's also too easy to doubt because of her not being the type of girl they would want for it.  Not because of they gay part, just because her personality isn't as strong as Taeyeon's was.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

i don't read korean but people on twitter are saying this says they are



i, and many others, have shot back that she's lesbian

also i added you back


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

^okay, killing self. ;_;

not really, i'm still going to watch every single episode if it's true, but i'm also going to cry as i do so. D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

don't worry, i'll go kill him for you, or kidnap him and give him to Kaga


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

Latter option is always best. 

Or you could use him to lure Fany, capture her, THEN give him to Kaga.

I've heard she likes the CN Blue boys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

hF'UPDGVAIGFSVOYHC'SG[uvb'hgfvbds[vai;f


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy shit greatest plan ever! When SeoHyun goes looking for Fany you can go grab her.

WE ARE ALL CONTENT.

Apparently it starts in March


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

[info]l0ck0n
2010-02-15 10:33 pm (local) (link) Track This
Seohyun is a lesbian. This will be the most awkward WGM ever.

(Reply to this) (Thread)

Dude, you're the best.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

lol someone tried to bring up jo kwon, but jo kwon isn't gay, he's just fucking awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

haha i'll never know about Jo Kwon

but i honestly can live with WGM, it really doesn't bother me because she'll probably just become friends with the guy, even though the producers will probably force her to be more affectionate, which really isn't that hard in the end, even for people who are gay.

it just bothered me how the people at Omona were a bit insensitive to how she might feel.  it's like, if she was gay would they turn on her that quick? XD  

oh well, looking forward to WGM then now, i'll just get to see her more often. >)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

jo kwon is a free spirit lmao. on the subject of jo kwon, i love his arrogant face. it's just too much.

with my plan you can see her every day cause she'll be with you.  

but yeah i'm looking forward to it


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahahaha, the rumour turned out to be true after all.

I seriously can't wait for this. A girl who has no interest in males + an outright awkward guy = lulz


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha.  The guy is pretty cute tbh.  Though one misstep and I'm kicking his ass



> Track This
> i sense future divorce.
> due to schedules.
> as usual.



this comment does seem quite right though, Taeyeon at least did WGM when the girls were almost done with Gee promotions

wait, no. 

she did it around the same time

so yeah it'll probalby go on


----------



## Adachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Considering the girls are currently promoting "Oh!", with the upcoming encore concert at the end of this month, and the rest of the Asia Tour starting next month or April - I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy shit you're right, the concert tour is sooner than I thought.

And he's not going to be able to follow her like Hyungdon and Taeng.  It might end just like Yuri and Sooyoung's plans, probably.  I guess their managers are on crack as of late, putting them in anything that shows interest.

Either way, I hope sweet potatoes are mentioned in the stuff that does air. >_>

I wanna hear her call him that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

lol at the people telling me since he's hot she might like guys

DID YOU MISS HER CRINGING WHEN SHE SANG OPPA SARANGHAE?

also took one of those who are you quizzes for no reason. according to said quiz, of all the shinee members i am taemin


> You're a bit *awkward*, growing up in a setting where people have constantly showered you with affection. It's hard to really find negative traits about yourself and you still don't really know who you are, exactly. What you do know is that you enjoy goofing around and having fun, and devoting time to your hobbies and interests even if it means giving up something important. You want everything you do to be immaculate, and you constantly try to show your best to people.



all i saw was awkward and i proceeded to think wtf is with the theme of awkwardness today


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

DUDES

TWITTER #seohyunforsamesexmarriage

SO LOL IT'S AMAZING

I LOVE THE WORLD AGAIN


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

i've been doing that nudie


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 15, 2010)

I noticed, you're the greatest. :3

seriously i found it so hilarious when i finally read that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 15, 2010)

i got bored, changed my set

i didn't think my comment on omona would get so many responses


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 16, 2010)

Woah, Seohyun and Shinwoo(I refuse to call him by his real name ) in WGM. I hope they'll push through with it. I'm really interested how Seobaby does this.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't Yonghwa recently stated he likes Fany? XD

But wow Seohyun on WGM, that's something to look forward to. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## Cava (Feb 16, 2010)

seohyun is as lesbian as jokwon is gay.






oh wait that pretty much sez it all ._.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

holy shit yes wouter yessssssss


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2010)

lol I was just about to post : so you do post here after all wouter!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

that was probably his second post in here ever


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2010)

I feel like i truly accomplished something if thats the case.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

you have. if it was his second post that is.


----------



## pfft (Feb 16, 2010)

I feel magical... don't ruin it for me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

i'll try not to.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 16, 2010)

are you all Koreans?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

i wish

i could possibly try out for JYP then increasing my chances of meeting sohee again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha I just saw the Seohyun lesbian comments on Omona and realised it was one of you guys

Seriously her with Yonwha is gonna be lame, Seohyun doesn't like guys, and Yongwha is like awkward and quite dull tbh. Not looking forward to it at all, and the new FO season looks weird too.

Btw I ain't Korean either.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

It was probably me who made the comment


----------



## koguryo (Feb 16, 2010)

It took me a while, but I like Beast now.  I mainly like them cuz of AJ.

Also, I'm half-Korean


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

You didn't like them before?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

Beast are okay, don't really like their songs and haven't seen enough of them to like them as idols either. Yes Yo Seob is interesting and funny but still too early.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

I've seen more of BEAST than SNSD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

Cava said:


> seohyun is as lesbian as jokwon is gay.
> 
> 
> oh wait that pretty much sez it all ._.





dummy plug said:


> are you all Koreans?



nay korean hurr

The funny thing about WGM is that it's either gonna be "epic awkwardness" or "epic boredom".  It was actually a pretty funny gamble for them to make, hoping their fans will watch and be interested in this weird ass coupling.

I used to not like KiKwang, but he grew on me lol.  I thought he was trying a bit too hard, but he just looks like a kid now.  I really like all of them though.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

Next WGM couple...

JUNG JOORI - KIM HEECHUL

I wish.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

That would be epic. 

You know what they should get Seohyun to do?

She could play across Hyomin for RENT as Maureen or Joanne. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGsEkiCDqvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

Jung Joori in WGM would be epic in general.

lol I wanna see Seohyun do Hyomin's dorky dance.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

Jung Juri would probably plant the dudes face in her crotch every time he touched her

and then he'd be like NO I'M TOO YOUNG FOR THIS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooool

god i love jung joori so much


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL the violation


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

i mean her face is just like "OMONA IS THIS REAL!?!" and it cracks me up

also i love how twelfs (the twitter SuJu account thing) was like wtf when i said i'd totally date joori


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL

Juri is pretty badass, she'd probably be an awesome gf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

my thoughts exactly

that and she's actually good looking

speaking of twitter i need to take some people off my cellphone notifications, i hear after schools "when i fall" every 5 minutes cause im getting spammed with notifications


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm like 1:15 through sounds good so far >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

It's okay, decent for my first Kara song.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

The chorus is alittle odd but I like Lupin. Lol at the plagarism issue over the song already, Im lolling harder at the fact that the song thats being compared to Lupin in itself is a rip off of an indian song.

Jung Juri just looks alittle older for her age but otherwise theres nothing wrong with her at all. I don't like how some people treat her on variety shows, honestly when she dances I think she's quite sexy, until she does that awful hip thrusting move that is.

Also at the fact that Seohyun likes Sweet Potatoes more than guys, and Taeyeon saying "She probably dreams about sweet potatoes," that soo fiiing cutepek


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 16, 2010)

It should've been Seohyun and just sweat potatoes. Shinwoo again, getting rejected.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol can you imagine if they did infact pair her up with a Sweet potato

The sweet potato would be more interesting than Jongwha tho


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 16, 2010)

And she can just eat/nibble the sweet potato if she gets bored or hungry, which would be really cute. 

Seobaby nibbling on her husband sweet potato.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

Well a husband getting eaten on WGM would be quite a first. Well you know since the Seo In Young/Crown J couple.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JXkzwgb2nQ[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY GAH HER SIGH IS ADORABLE <3333333333333333333

LOL the whole clip is hilarious


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL Seogay is epic. I wish I could understand Korean so I could catch more than just bits and pieces of what they're saying. 

Their outfits are really cute though...for the most part. Tiffany looks really good in that jacket lol but Sooyoung's shirt annoys me... I dunno, I don't really like the padded shoulder thing. 

That whole video is just epic though... from Seohyun's awkwardness ("_aigoooo_~") and wink!fail to Sooyoung's epic aegyo... I missed that so much from Gee promotions. XD


also for anyone who has not seen it yet, Gain's adorable English fail courtesy of AKP:


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

Kara's album leaked


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont care if i start a riot but

KARA Lupin >>>>>>> SNSD Oh

in terms of overall album, dont know yet


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't see why that would start a riot since none us think Oh is that great to begin with really. Lupin is a decent track but the chorus is alittle out of place in the song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol yeah Oh is just the fun song to dance to

i'd take genie over it anyway

especially since seo doesn't like the lyrics.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't see why that would start a riot since none us think Oh is that great to begin with really. Lupin is a decent track but the chorus is alittle out of place in the song.


I have to agree here, the chorus doesn't really fit in with the rest of the song. However, I still like the song. It's pretty good. I can't till the MV comes out, they're gonna look so hot.

But wtf, most of the tracks are cute songs. Kind of disappointed since they were suppose to have this dark, sexy, and mature concept.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

^ Lol i just listened to that, it was cute


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 16, 2010)

Gain told a waygookin that she wants to take a dump on his chest in WGM. In English. I'm not reading any of the previous pages bec. THIS POST INVARIABLE TRUMPS THEM ALL


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

lol WELCOME BACK KAGA

WHERE WERE YOU 

HATERS ON OMONA WERE DENYING SEO'S GAYNESS T______T


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, I would really like to see Kara do an album that's more mature one of these days instead of the whole cutesy happy-go-lucky type stuff they've been doing all this time... but who knows if that'll ever happen. D: 

Lupin: Nicole's rap <333
I agree with everyone else about the chorus, totally out of place. The way it sounds so drastically different from the verses almost makes me believe that maybe they were trying to capture that same sort of feel Davichi had with "8282", but it didn't really work for them all that well... but I still like it anyways lol 


*Spoiler*: _the others_ 



Tasty Love: Not a bad song, but the beat reminds me of something I'd expect to hear on an arcade game soundtrack... Not sure if that's what they were going for or if it's just cause of the Youtube thing, but I kept having flashbacks to Sonic the Hedgehog's Chemical Plant level when I was listening to this. 

Umbrella: Not feeling it. 

Rollin': Not bad, but the over-synthesized voices are getting really old nowadays lol. Chorus is kind of annoying too, but I can get used to it, I think. 

Lonely: Probably the only song I really liked other than Lupin. Surprising, since ballads usually aren't high on my list, but it's actually really nice imo.





There is no possible way Seohyun is not gay.


----------



## Cava (Feb 16, 2010)

lol jung ju ri... i rmb she was in idol army D;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

From what I've heard of Kara's album, I don't like it. Lupin was okay but I don't like it more than Oh.

They're getting bad first impressions.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 16, 2010)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> You know, I would really like to see Kara do an album that's more mature one of these days instead of the whole cutesy happy-go-lucky type stuff they've been doing all this time... but who knows if that'll ever happen. D:
> 
> Lupin: Nicole's rap <333
> I agree with everyone else about the chorus, totally out of place. The way it sounds so drastically different from the verses almost makes me believe that maybe they were trying to capture that same sort of feel Davichi had with "8282", but it didn't really work for them all that well... but I still like it anyways lol
> ...


You know their album reminds me of SNSD's 'Genie'. Both title tracks were mature and sexy but the rest of the tracks were still relatively cute/happy songs which included a ballad lol.

Hopefully they win some mutizens with this track; I think the song will be a hit.

The other songs in Kara's album sound like anime songs, btw. lol



Adachi said:


>


haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, I could make tons of posts on omona.

I read the majority of what they post hours before the post.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 16, 2010)

Article is


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Article is


OMFG THAT'S JUST LMAO

oh god that brought me to tears from the laughter.

that was just looooool

it has replaced younha being a retard on the top moments of the day.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 16, 2010)

No Korea this summer. It got delayed to winter...which actually sounds better. Can't wait to see snow.:33


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 16, 2010)

Cara xD school shit - missed you guys 

TS NICE KWONNIE SET I WHOLEHEARTEDLY APPROVE pek

Choco jealous! I might be making a trip to Seoul next winter myself :3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 16, 2010)

I want to make a trip to Seoul, but I also want to go to NYC to see the WG.

And I knew you would Kaga. I love his arrogant face.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 17, 2010)

I go to Korea for extended periods so I'll be visiting Busan, Daejeon, Incheon, Daegu, Seoul, etc. Hopefully I get to visit Jeju.
Family everwhere.

I never got to icefishing yet so hopefully I get too. Family outing and We Got Married makes it look so fun.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys come to Korea around the time I leave.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Article is




Oh god, I rememeber her mom from that Good Morning show.  She was so kind.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, makenae does look sort of fat.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 17, 2010)

You're out of your mind bra


----------



## koguryo (Feb 17, 2010)

Now I'm probably gonna go to SPAO this weekend, for some shopping.  Haven't been there since it's opening, where I missed the fansigning


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

maknae does not look fat 

also lol my sister came into my room and yelled "TURN DOWN YOUR SOSHI!"

i didnt


----------



## MOTO (Feb 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Article is


WOW 



Adachi said:


> Hmm, makenae does look sort of fat.


Not really?


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

Troll success


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> maknae does not look fat
> 
> also lol my sister came into my room and yelled "TURN DOWN YOUR SOSHI!"
> 
> i didnt



hahaha i see the irony in that

btw, this thread is getting harder to keep up with

not sure if this is posted already but



didnt know Pimp hands were popular in korea


----------



## Cava (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone else getting pissed off by jokwon? its like he's trying to say people are ridiculous to stir up shit between him and that ukiss guy, but honestly he keeps doing these antics on camera + who does that kind of conversation between 2 guys if they r straight? n he wonders y ppl question his sexuality?

annoyed.. if he wans ppl to think he's straight then stop freakin being flamboyant.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Cava said:


> anyone else getting pissed off by jokwon? its like he's trying to say people are ridiculous to stir up shit between him and that ukiss guy, but honestly he keeps doing these antics on camera + who does that kind of conversation between 2 guys if they r straight? n he wonders y ppl question his sexuality?
> 
> annoyed.. if he wans ppl to think he's straight then stop freakin being flamboyant.


*looks at post*
*looks at set*
*looks back at post*

nope.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunmi


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I was about to post that earlier but got sidetracked with making my twitter background.

I'll miss Sunmi, but as long as Sohee is there I won't be as sad.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hmm, makenae does look sort of fat.



Something else would fit in Yuri's mouth better than a lollipop.:ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooool

Man that #NowPlaying TT on Twitter is a bitch.

Also I love my new avatar.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm half tempted to pay for any travel expenses for you Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh Yonghwa, we'll see who she chooses in the end. 

**


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

she's already chosen the potato cara.

beg's abracadabra is never gonna get any more plays from me cause whenever it comes on i just switch to the parody.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

lol i haven't listened to it in a while



lol i love Taec but Junho has been pretty fuckwin lately, emerging out of taec's shadow. 

I hope he gets his wish haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

well the shuffle on my iPod loves BEG so I hear the beginning of it every 3-6 songs before I switch.

also lol i'm starting to like 2pm and 2am a lot right now.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 17, 2010)

Speaking of 2am + BEG

Has anyone watced the we got married episode with the foreigner? Theres a scene where they are pronoucing his name fahim, but instead, all you hear is "fuck him"


----------



## Cava (Feb 17, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> lol i haven't listened to it in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no more tacyeon/chansung please.. junho n wooyoung r next.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Maknae looks like she is enjoying herself. Hrm.


----------



## Cava (Feb 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hmm, makenae does look sort of fat.



no, there's tifatny.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Maknae looks like she is enjoying herself. Hrm.


Sunny


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

FANY DOES NOT LOOK FAT. 

It's the 18th in Korea now, so happy birthday to my favorite TVXQ member Changmin.

EDIT: B2ST MV Previews?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2010)

Wearing black and flames coming up from behind? Can't they come up with a better concept?

Seohyun looks happy becuase she's probably daydreaming of sweet potatoes.

Holy mother of God Soohyun and Jokwon are totally doing it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't mind it.

And wth was that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2010)

Apparently texts that they sent to each other, don't know how someone got hold of them or who released them either.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9-CcVKXLEY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
So goddamn sweet my tooth hurts.

Also if anyone's interested in Brit Rockish Korean bands then this is for them:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiOF7dkxVaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably not legit then considering they're texts and I doubt someone would risk their job at a cellphone company to release texts to the public.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2010)

I admit Soohyun's response to the rumours is hilarious:


> Hello
> No way
> I’m on the search charts again,,,,,,,,
> Jo Kwon,,,,, aishㅠㅠㅠ
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehe



Actually it might not be texts, allkpop didn't give much info other than just stating that the "messages" were "dug" up, could easily be the work of an anti. The Korean press should be more careful about the legitamacy of their evidence.

Btw Tendou do you know who Epik High are?

Also I guess fans can be overly enthusiastic but pimp slapping one when she wasn't doing anything is going too far. The whole point of Male Idols is to ensnare fan girls so it should be expected, treating them like that is just uncalled for.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah why?

Also I am now a After School fansubber with SchoolSubs. lol yessssssssss


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2010)

Just didn't want you to miss out on the awesomeness that is Epik High and Dynamic Duo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

why would i miss out on tablo and his aspiration to make a giant pizza with the jonas brothers?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

hay favor real quick



could someone clear up that Seohyun shares a friendship ring with Yoona? XD

it's kinda weird if people automatically presume that they give rings to each couple and then realize that the other couples don't wear them >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Done and done Cara.

I am ashamed to be a Cassie right now. I'm sorry Cassies but TVXQ is not going to sell 100 million records, they are nowhere near the BSB.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha well DBSK are insanely popular either way.  If only they could do English...

They are honestly a reflection though, with their insane amount of popularity in Korea and Japan.  Even though BSB are international, it's only cause it's in English.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

The Cassies are just pissing me off so much right now.

I'm listening to the BSB for the rest of the day.

It's my form of protest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh, what are they saying?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

> the major difference between the 2 groups is that dbsk actually has talent. i don’t see how they’re mirror images of each other at all >.>





> Why…is this on here….BSB suck. I watched them perform recently and they can’t even dance anymore. The dancing and the singing was all over the place. It was awful.





> I used to love BSB…still like the songs, but they are no way the same as TVXQ. I don’t see THEM getting in the Guinness Book of World Records for having the biggest fanclub, or that deal about the Oricon. No offense BSB, but TVXQ is in a whole different league.





> sorry but i find this highly offensive towords TVXQ LOL





> I’m not bashing or anything, but personally speaking, PERSONALLY, I will always have DBSK first in my heart. And in NO WAY are they similar to the Back Street Boys. I think it’s because they’re this good, that they’re the most successful band in all of Korea and perhaps Japan, that the Backstreet Boys are thinking this way. But DBSK … <3 ALWAYS KEEP THE FAITHHH ^.^





> They remind the bsb of when they were relevant lulzlulz
> 
> BSB needed to bring them up to remind people in Asia they still existed haha



The last one was just ugh. Did they not know the Backstreet Boys still hit top 5 on the Oricon for their singles?

And please, most successful asian band? You have 6 million TOTAL ALBUM SALES. Dreams Come True has like 50 million.

I liked the sheer amount of BSB fans on allkpop though. All the negative BSB comments are thumbs downed and all the positive ones are thumbs up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

lol it's because those people are sorta delusional xD

Seriously, it's okay to be a fan, but the facts are right in front of them 

BSB is  the most successful boyband of all time.  DBSK may be the most successful Asian boy band, but they still have ways to go if they want to reach the popularity that BSB has/had.  

However, if they were to make a list of best boy bands internationally however, I could see DBSK being quite high on the list.  Theres no doubt that they're the Korean equivalent of them, even though it's difficult to break down barriers that BSB didn't have


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I enjoyed shooting down all the Cassie's points. Makes me miss debate team.

But yeah they stopped arguing when they saw the facts, for the most part that is.

What I enjoyed most was them calling me a fake Cassie. When they said that I checked my drawer to make sure that all those DBSK albums and singles in that drawer were real. I mean yeah I must be a fake if I have EVERY SINGLE THING THEY'VE RELEASED.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't worry, we'll never deny your Cassie membership here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wait I haven't bought Break Out. That means I'm totally not a Cassie. 

Man that ruined my dad and made it all at the same time.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

^lol i noticed you wanting yoseob gif spam, I'm with you on that 

but i'm not a member of omona, unfortunately


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm mad i didn't get my gif spam.

someone else wanted it too but it's at the bottom of the damn page.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Something else would fit in Yuri's mouth better than a lollipop.:ho


Oh stfu. 



Tendou Souji said:


> I was about to post that earlier but got sidetracked with making my twitter background.



Nice set and Twitter background btw.



Tendou Souji said:


> The last one was just ugh. Did they not know the Backstreet Boys still hit top 5 on the Oricon for their singles?
> 
> And please, most successful asian band? You have 6 million TOTAL ALBUM SALES. Dreams Come True has like 50 million.
> 
> I liked the sheer amount of BSB fans on allkpop though. All the negative BSB comments are thumbs downed and all the positive ones are thumbs up.



Allkpop: the nest of underaged trolling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

^

Not at the post, but for what you said earlier.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Do I post the Se7en news in Omona?

I don't know if I should since ffa is up.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANNdg9fxxF0&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]

Wtf, Hong Kong?!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Since I don't know if I can post in omona yet have some news.



I'm excited.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

i wish he became popular in the US, i actually really liked girls, even though the lyrics were funny as hell >_>


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I only have like 2-3 songs of him but I still am excited.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

NAME CHANGE = SUCCESS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

CARA I LOVE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW FOR THAT.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

Crap I need a better location, I was thinking WGM casting but it's not good enough imo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

lmao the custom title looooooooooool

also i'm spazzing at the hyeyeon spam on the ffa


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG WHERE /RUNS TO OTD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

god if this keeps up i'll pass out from hyoyeon overload.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 17, 2010)

For location, just write "Seohyun's pants", assuming that's where she puts her sweet potatoes


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL. that'd be awesome but too much for one sweet potato


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

I like how on every Hyo post dump you see me in the comments freaking out

I also lol'd at some of the people's reactions to me posting Se7en.

OH GOD LMAO


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 17, 2010)

HAHAH I JUST SAW THAT TOO XDDDD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

Seriously the Hyo just keeps on coming.

I'm gonna need a external hard drive like I have for Fany.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Since I don't know if I can post in omona yet have some news.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited.


FUCK YEAH! FINALLY! It's about fuckin time. Took him long enough. I've been waiting forever for his return. I'm excited to hear his new stuff.

Now...only if BoA would return then my year will be complete.

oh and I like the name change, Nudes


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> NAME CHANGE = SUCCESS


I am disappoint.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 17, 2010)

It would seem the ffa is slowing down to a halt.

First time I've stayed for the entire ffa.

And unless I get an external hard drive it will be the last time as well


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> I enjoyed shooting down all the Cassie's points. Makes me miss debate team.
> 
> But yeah they stopped arguing when they saw the facts, for the most part that is.
> 
> What I enjoyed most was them calling me a fake Cassie. When they said that I checked my drawer to make sure that all those DBSK albums and singles in that drawer were real. I mean yeah I must be a fake if I have EVERY SINGLE THING THEY'VE RELEASED.



lol someone on omona was like "yeah bsb was like dbsk when they were *popular*."

and i wanted so badly to say yeah sort of but with less money. But someone probably would have lost their shit. 

yoseob kissing a bunny, enjoy.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Feb 18, 2010)

huhhhhhhhh


----------



## Adachi (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent. Everything is going just as planned. 

Soshi takeover.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2010)

My computer isn't working because my new graphics card is a bitch;_;

Anyway really excited about Se7en, Im getting kinda sick of "catchy" pop songs at the moment. 

Btw wasn't Lupin suppoused to be released already? I see no MV!!!

And finally I don't know if anyone of you are following American Idol but John park made it to the final 24, which is shocking since he's not even been on the show, I haven't even seen him perform other than his main audition, racist editing


----------



## Vix (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh wow, awesome.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I saw Park made it on the FFA. 

Anyway the best part of yesterday was the Hyo spam. I'm still organizing it though.

There was just soooo much.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> The last one was just ugh. Did they not know the Backstreet Boys still hit top 5 on the Oricon for their singles?
> 
> And please, most successful asian band? You have 6 million TOTAL ALBUM SALES. Dreams Come True has like 50 million.
> 
> I liked the sheer amount of BSB fans on allkpop though. All the negative BSB comments are thumbs downed and all the positive ones are thumbs up.



I say this as a HUUUUUUUUGE DBSK stan but--

BSB had [have? are they back together lol] amazing vocals and acapella and dancing. I loved them, they are like DBSK, but maybe even a little better since they went on another level.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

i would comment more but i have put their comments behind me

lee hyori's comeback has been pushed back a few days apparently. she wants it to be perfect.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2010)

oh my god there are so many fucking articles for seohyun now @_@

that poor girl is gonna be pressured like hell. ;_;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

seohyun will thrive under sweet pototoes pressure and win over the world

seohyun for queen of the world

what the hell did i just post


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome post

truth be told i'm not sure about the attention she's receiving.  I'm totally serious when i have the theory that she's gay, and she's a smart enough girl to know it herself, but even the smarter idols like her will fall under the pressure of the idol world. 

T_T

...we should just move her, jokwon and soohyun to America! they could be a triple threat performing team here!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

dear god if jokwon comes to america

i'd be fanboying about a boy. not good.

it's almost as bad as being attracted to suju members when they crossdressed. (sungmin and heechul you assholes)


----------



## MOTO (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> oh my god there are so many fucking articles for seohyun now @_@
> 
> that poor girl is gonna be pressured like hell. ;_;


At least she's getting the exposure that most SNSD fans wanted for her


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 18, 2010)

Lollipop 2, still preferre the first one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pUwqtAfEFg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Whats with Teddy, YG and their obsession with autotune


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 18, 2010)

ooh man a lollipop2?!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

well i don't like lollipop 1 or 2.



give me the new b2st mv now plz


----------



## Adachi (Feb 18, 2010)

*YEAH PATRICK CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN*


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 18, 2010)

do want BEAST Mv, KARA comeback, and Show3(orwhateverthehelltheyteased) MV D<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2010)

Personally I just want a new MV to watch. My little MV collection isn't cutting it.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure if you guys heard already, but SNSD's repackage album is most likely being released in March


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2010)

The only good thing about Lollipop 2 is that there's not 2NE1 lol.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 19, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> The only good thing about Lollipop 2 is that there's not 2NE1 lol.


 

That's harsh...


----------



## koguryo (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## MOTO (Feb 19, 2010)

YES! We get to see SNSD perform ITNW and Shinee perform Replay again. 

I don't like Nicole's at all. It's too short.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> it's almost as bad as being attracted to suju members when they crossdressed. (*sungmin and heechul you assholes*)



lol epic post


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 19, 2010)

Enomea, can you please name me song old se7en songs please


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2010)

lmao enomea

nn

lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2010)

Sasori come back more often.  I'm only 50 posts behind you in the thread and I miss when you posted awesome rap. ;_;

Also, 'You Raise Me Up' stage on MB was cute & touching.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 19, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> lol epic post





Deputy Myself said:


> I knew something good would come from showing you that vid



I seriously question whether those two are guys are not.


----------



## Vix (Feb 19, 2010)

omg!  its so short!  I don't like it at all...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 19, 2010)

My reactions include...


*Spoiler*: __ 









Fuck I can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Does tha mean I post bad rap Nude?

Nicoles hair looks hot, I just wish they didn't cover her face so much.

Tablo working on his new albums epilogue:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9apalC7UA0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ2xE7TUHnk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S91WL0t-MQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2010)

yay new epik high soon 

and holy shit... I'm liking Amerie + 4minute


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2010)

oh and ennoea everything you post is good :ho

I'm just trying to entice sasori back 

and lol @ all the bloopers


----------



## MOTO (Feb 19, 2010)

Jessica's expression is priceless 

Yuri & Seohyun = FAIL


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 19, 2010)

lol all the bloopers were just amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol Jessica, I just like you more and more

Who else thought of something dirty when Yuri did that

And lol Seohyun, I thought someone tripped or kicked her at first.

And could someone please post the good stuff from the Omona FFA, my grahics card slows down my computer everytime I go there and try to load up all that goodness.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 19, 2010)

Define good stuff.

Cause otherwise you're just getting Hyoyeon and random other shit.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Sasori come back more often.  I'm only 50 posts behind you in the thread and I miss when you posted awesome rap. ;_;


Ergh sorry Nudes I am currently so busy 

I'm not online enough to keep up with this thread, and just a quick glance at this page it looks like I'm already missing so much 

New Epik High?

Dok had a new album out??

Rain new album???

SNSD leaked sex tapes????


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 19, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Ergh sorry Nudes I am currently so busy
> 
> I'm not online enough to keep up with this thread, and just a quick glance at this page it looks like I'm already missing so much
> 
> ...


WHO LEAKED THEM. I THOUGHT THEY WERE SAFE. I HID THEM WELL.

Also here's some of the stuff I like in the first few pages of the ffa.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Im glad Arashi get some love on Omona. Just post anything you think was funny, lol at Leeteuk

And Sho is just so adorable


> Dok had a new album out??



Does he? I hope he does more interviews, since he's such an eloquent speaker an all, fo shizzile my nizzle homies yezzir

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4fS9FERKI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Umm should SM allow photographers to abuse Sulli like this? I mean seriously she's underage age>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL everyone knows they don't like her aegyo, she doesn't do it anymore unless they add "asking for a punch" to the end of it now














/admits she likes the aegyo ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2010)

Im ready girls, come get some.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 19, 2010)

^ yes plz *_*


----------



## pfft (Feb 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Umm should SM allow photographers to abuse Sulli like this? I mean seriously she's underage age>_>



no thats bullshit.  i am so focused on her crotch.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 20, 2010)

someone basically called me out as a pedo for saying those pictures were a little risque. I almost lost my shit but i tried to keep it classy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im glad Arashi get some love on Omona. Just post anything you think was funny, lol at Leeteuk
> 
> And Sho is just so adorable


To be honest, out of every thing I watch/listen to, Arashi has to be at least top 2 or 3. I love them.

The Future PM of Japan gif is what I see when I go to the Blender. Thank you Firefox add-ons.

I'll edit with some gifs/pics later, or post them if someone else has posted by then.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Cava (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> man I feel like such a noob whenever I browse this thread


I felt like that when I first came here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qZzxp7qIe0[/YOUTUBE]

WGM preview of course

so adorkable, both of them haha


----------



## koguryo (Feb 20, 2010)

Key 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaGGi-AxYNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Umm should SM allow photographers to abuse Sulli like this? I mean seriously she's underage age>_>


I'd hit that. She will be bleeding afterwards.


----------



## pfft (Feb 20, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I'd hit that. She will be bleeding afterwards.



cuz she started her period.








-------------
i would also like to say i feel like a noob when i post here as well. ESpecially when people just drop random korean words.  
and when i feel like bringing it up ; i stop myself because i dont wanna sound like the fucking cretin who doesn't know what you're talking about. 
then you will shun me forever.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2010)

> i would also like to say i feel like a noob when i post here as well. ESpecially when people just drop random korean words.
> and when i feel like bringing it up ; i stop myself because i dont wanna sound like the fucking cretin who doesn't know what you're talking about.
> then you will shun me forever.



We're not some evil elitists here or something, lol most of didn't know that stuff either, we learnt through other people aswell. So if you have an enquiry then ask, we're a nice bunch really okay fine we'll point and laugh

A couple of BB tracks I like:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6CKhXmUJN8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Cv3phvP8Ro[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQjcJBGIFsA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oZEX3iEkfY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4ejB0atw1A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Btw I finally mastered the butt dance from Mister, its easy, just shake your butt in a circular motion and move your hips left and right while doing that. Easy as pie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2010)

> I'mma trying to learn the korean alphabet now, it makes more sense than I initially thought it would. This is awesome



I was surprised at how easy the korean alpahabet is, it made me think maybe Korean is easier to learn, the variety shows make korean look really hard, theres so many meanings of just one single word:S

Btw FO with Fany and Nicole was epic, Nicole was cute as hell and Fany was just awesome, so much better than the Dara and Uee ep.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

but we have so many dialects and we don't even pronounce some words the way they're spelled. the alphabet is intuitive though


----------



## Adachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow no one cares about WG coming back? =O

SNSD FTW!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

oh i missed that. there's a new single?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

ugh  they just released that Oh song. i wouldn't want another dose


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 20, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wow no one cares about WG coming back? =O
> 
> SNSD FTW!


I do. I spazzed this morning but I've been sick so no spazzing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2010)

I spazzed more today about the mucore perfs lol


----------



## MOTO (Feb 20, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wow no one cares about WG coming back? =O
> 
> SNSD FTW!


Because Sunmi will be gone by then


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

so wg isn't going to be out with new songs till april. why would anyone be excited for that? that's so far from now 

but..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 20, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> so wg isn't going to be out with new songs till april. why would anyone be excited for that? that's so far from now
> 
> but..


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2010)

Elite said:


> Because Sunmi will be gone by then



This is true

I barely knew WG and this girl was all over win


----------



## Adachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, just started the MCore performances.

*GURL, HEY YOU GO GURL

TH-TH-TH-TH-THAT GURL*

If only Hyori herself is here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 20, 2010)

Dude, it was so awesome seeing SNSD do Hyori and Kara do Boa.  it was a nice change xD


----------



## MOTO (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no idea why MBC used Son Dambi as a diva legend...

The girl groups did a good job though. I really liked the performances.

And TBH, I was expecting SNSD to do My Name but seeing them do Hyori was still awesome.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I was surprised at how easy the korean alpahabet is, it made me think maybe Korean is easier to learn, the variety shows make korean look really hard, theres so many meanings of just one single word:S
> 
> Btw FO with Fany and Nicole was epic, Nicole was cute as hell and Fany was just awesome, so much better than the Dara and Uee ep.



KJK face was priceless when Nicole was talking about the crawling gradrually then slapping then head part


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

Elite said:


> I have no idea why MBC used Son Dambi as a diva legend...
> 
> The girl groups did a good job though. I really liked the performances.
> 
> And TBH, I was expecting SNSD to do My Name but seeing them do Hyori was still awesome.





i think it's cuz she's going to make her comeback soon and they need to hype her up


----------



## Tay (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, been lurking in this thread for a few weeks and finally decided to post.

I have a sudden infatuation with Korean music. Everyone I know thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 20, 2010)

^ Don't worry, bro, we've all been there. Nowadays my friends automatically relate me to WG and SNSD whenever the word "Korean" comes up.

Fany Fany Tiffany is growing on me, her eye-smile is simply irresistible.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 20, 2010)

You take too long Adachi. You should have fallen in love with Fany the first time you saw her smile.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

lol well there is nine of them

going one by one probably takes a while


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

The thing I like about Tiffany is basically how she changed from the loudest, talking-the-most, and most-scandals member to a quiet, mature(?) woman. God forbid them having to experience again what they went through in 08, but I can say I'm glad they had those sufferings.

I need a new avatar.

Cara, make me one please.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

2PM and Shinee killed it.

Also at 4minute trying to break Japan, um break Korea first girls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a general understanding of who I loved most in SoShi the first time I saw them. That is if you switch Taeyeon and Hyoyeon around.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I need a new avatar.
> 
> Cara, make me one please.



full soshi or anyone?


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Preferably full soshi please


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

> God forbid them having to experience again what they went through in 08, but I can say I'm glad they had those sufferings.



Her and Jessica got so much shit it was ridiculous. 

Also after watching the After Scholl performances I realised that other than Gahee AS lacks charisma, its hard to concentrate on their performances if its not Gahee the cameras on

Also lets bring more Sooyoung love, the girls so underrated.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

ideas aren't coming right now, i'll probalby do better in the morning

this one looks way better in regular size, my mind is half asleep because i realized i didn't think of how it would look downsizied XD


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

hmm actaly i'm geting an idea now

i'll try again

edit: this one is..whatever mostly



goin to bed, i'lll see what else i come up wih then


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2010)

> Also lets bring more Sooyoung love, the girls so underrated.


Her, Sunny and Hyoyeon.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Her and Jessica got so much shit it was ridiculous.
> 
> Also after watching the After Scholl performances I realised that other than Gahee AS lacks charisma, its hard to concentrate on their performances if its not Gahee the cameras on
> 
> Also lets bring more Sooyoung love, the girls so underrated.



just imagine how dull their perf would be without camera magic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also lets bring more Sooyoung love, the girls so underrated.





Graham Aker said:


> Her, Sunny and Hyoyeon.


You just named 3 of my top 4 SNSD girls.

Hmm.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Talking about Sooyoung, she looks stunning on today's Inkigayo.

With the Showx3 outfits, at least.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2010)

I think they all looked pretty great.
Taeyeon looked the best.[/bias] 

But damn, their backs... Sunny especially.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 21, 2010)

God that performance was aughasughdlashd. Their outfits... 

Also I come bearing Yoseob gif(t)s. Well actually not plural but oh well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

my favorite of course is obvious, but Sooyoung is ultimately what got me back into checking out SNSD xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 21, 2010)

Sooyoung used to be my second favorite, then Sunny and Hyoyeon came along. 

Also I just bought another external hard drive. This one's for Hyoyeon and Sunny. Next one is for Joori and Sooyoung.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

lol

to think if they knew they were sharing a HDD, it would be a funny SGB episode

and guys this is pretty cool:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 21, 2010)

sunny and hyeyeon would more than likely be wondering why fany gets one of her own, and joori would be like "why am i not getting 3 hdd's to myself"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a nice mix.

Anyway some tracks I've been liking recently:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjcsbWqpcXs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkBplCF4bNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

aw Ennnoea they're both sweet songs. i was afraid it was going to be one of those annoying kpops.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

those super slow kpop songs are the annoying ones.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

i think it's because you don't know the language.


----------



## pfft (Feb 21, 2010)

i think its cuz its really slow and ballad-y which is boring in any language.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

ok. i appreciate your musical stylings rambling man.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt_QW0pTG10[/YOUTUBE]

too bad the audio isn't that great.  can't wait for their album though.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

did they make an english version of so hot? and i missed it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

haha yeah, but they've only performed them so far


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

oh  phew
i thought i was being a bad fan.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

WG are gonna have english versions of Tell Me, So Hot and Nobody on their full US album, I think Irony will be on it aswell but Im not sure.

Lol at the video, the second So Hee came on you couldn't hear squat.



> those super slow kpop songs are the annoying ones.



Korea makes some really good Rock/pop ballads so if you ignore the whole genre then its rather unfortunate. But each to their own I guess.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

I think if Tell Me was done right, that might actually be somewhat popular in the US. Not too sure about everything else though.

Though I'm sure we'll have the occasional person making fun of So Hot  xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

I always thought of So Hot as a song parodying a certain type of girl that exists, I think US could appreciate it. Not ot mention all the wannabe's will lap it up.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

but that song.. would americans really consider them so hot or just so cute? hmmm


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

> but that song.. would americans really consider them so hot or just so cute? hmmm


I imagine that once the song is out the youtube comments section will be filled with colourful comments


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2010)

pfft said:


> i think its cuz its really slow and ballad-y which is boring in any language.


I disagree. And there is nothing you can do about it :ho


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

sasori, , tell us what's fresh


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

lol i wish i could go see wonder girls live

they were in DC... like when i was at camp or something

wait 

holy shit they were in boston like right before i went there /just checked tour dates


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, Cara, I gotta spread before I can thank you for the two avas.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

lol i thought you were linking to that korean egg song


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Lolwut? Link me please. 

Hmm, funny how Kara and T-ara are also coming back with "black" concepts.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 21, 2010)

Hopefully SNSD promotes a new song and not Showx3. I don't really like the song.

And damn, Lupin MV still isn't out.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

> Hmm, funny how Kara and T-ara are also coming back with "black" concepts.



Lupin isn't really the so called "Dark/sexy" concept, I don't really think the Dark Soshi thing is that dark, its more of a rebellious concept. Tara new concept involves them wearing tight and short black clothes, nothing note worthy at all.


Gyuri will rule all


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lolwut? Link me please.
> 
> Hmm, funny how Kara and T-ara are also coming back with "black" concepts.



you don't know the egg song 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CT9V7z0BhM[/YOUTUBE]

they later did an english version..
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFNvjoW6_UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

Elite said:


> Hopefully SNSD promotes a new song and not Showx3. I don't really like the song.
> 
> And damn, Lupin MV still isn't out.


They _are_ promoting a new song lol, the little teaser at the end of the "Oh" MV is their next concept.

Lol, why are so many people assuming they are promoting ShowX3 next?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

WAIT

IT'S NOT SHOW3?

HOLY SHIT NOW ICAN'T WAIT DDDDDDD:

Hyoyeon better tear the dance up too, considering they seem to go back and forth between giving her her solo.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

:/

I'm disappoint, Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 21, 2010)

I wasn't really paying attention, I didn't want to get myself too hype for the PV too early.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> They _are_ promoting a new song lol, the little teaser at the end of the "Oh" MV is their next concept.
> 
> Lol, why are so many people assuming they are promoting ShowX3 next?


I already knew about the concept. I just assume they were gonna use Showx3 for it. Anyways I hope for the new song, the dance contains some real fuckin strong/powerful choreography.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 21, 2010)

T-ara's dark concept:

[YOUTUBE]XvHQuqQoMTE[/YOUTUBE]

NGL, they look smokin hot here but I'm not really feeling the song nor autotune.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

Hate the autotune and it sounds exactly like If You Seek Amy by Britney.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Lol I like this more than "Lupin".

-edit- Right, the autotune


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

> Lol I like this more than "Lupin"



Decide once the full track is out, meh its got nothing on Lupin


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 22, 2010)

Meh Lupin isn't good at all imo.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 22, 2010)

Adachi said:


> ^ Lol I like this more than "Lupin".
> 
> -edit- Right, the autotune


What? You trolling? 

Lupin MV is out.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay I'll just refrain from posting for the rest of the night, I don't even know what I'm saying right now.

Hey look, 1992!


----------



## koguryo (Feb 22, 2010)

Jiyoung  God, I'm a pedo

I now have to get either a Seungyeon or Jiyoung set made.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

The concept wasn't "dark" at all.....

Anyway the MV was okay, expected something better, also the parts from the teaser weren't even there. The Mv reminded me too much of His Voice by SeeYa.

DSP you fail me again.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 22, 2010)

The MV was pretty underwhelming. It looked cheap? I mean the backgrounds looked terrible. Also, I was actually expecting a storyline to be use. Oh well, at least they looked good in it 

I'm still looking forward to them performing the song though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

Its because DSP is cheap. 

I hope the live performance make up for it, the MV needed some crazy dancing towards the ending.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Look what I just found
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgav_NbmufE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 22, 2010)

Lupin makes me smile. Gyuri, Nicole, and Seungyeon made the music video theirs. Goo hara also looked great.

Can't tell if Yoona or Goo Hara has a prettier belly button area(waist).


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I disagree. And there is nothing you can do about it :ho



i love it when people disagree with me.. but don't you prefer catchy kpop songs with a nice steady beat?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't prefer one over the other tbh.

It's just that it gets boring quick when all pop songs are inherently the same and we are constantly bombarded with it.

I don't know how you can deem slow songs as boring though. Or we probably have different definitions and experiences of "slow songs".


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

> but don't you prefer catchy kpop songs with a nice steady beat?



Sasori loves them pop songs

Some guy ranting about the present K pop idol scene:


> Jo PD recently commented, “The industry itself has shrunk so much and there is so little left for everyone, now even the young ones are all hanging on to the nose-buried money. The mass public has lost their interests for music made for the masses,* now they have become pro consumers who just want instant entertainment*.”
> 
> He continued, “Amidst the number of years for idols to become formalised, the musicians are the ones who got pushed back. For me as well, whenever I release a new album I tell myself ‘this is the last’. But because there is new music that I want to try, I have come thus far. And I’m certainly not the only one thinking like that.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Jo PD is currently working on the song ‘ROK’ together with singer In Sooni. ‘ROK’ is a mega song with big-name composers and producers like ShinMin, AssBrass roped in, and is many months in the making.



I agree completely about the "instant" entertainment comment. The other day I was listening to Daesung's new song, the song is quite sweet but the comments were just pathetic, ridiculing the song because it wasn't "catchy" or didn't have a decent "beat" to it. Is that all the worth people see in music these days? It has to instantly capture you or its worthless? If people keep this mind set and stop Idol bands from trying to experiment then all of them will sound exactly the same after a while, which to be honest is already happening. If the Korean music scene continues its current decline in to making shoddy US ports then the future really looks bleak. I expect people will get bored soon, but they'll only have themselves to blame.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hell, I appreciate everything.  Theres a time and place for every song, even if it's just a silly song like Oh where it's simply an energy pill song meant for fun, or if it's expression of those complex beautiful tubes that line Tablo's brains when he raps.  I like all of it. :ho

But I also agree with the instant entertainment.  we iz sum greedy fans


----------



## Adachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Speaking of Ennoea, is there are nick that you prefer us to call you by? I don't know, 'Enno' or 'Noea'?


----------



## Adachi (Feb 22, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Awesome "slow"  song sung by 2 awesome people.


JetSt0rm? The Blender mod? 

Also, Graham, you mind giving me your previous gif ava? I didn't save it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

> Speaking of Ennoea, is there are nick that you prefer us to call you by? I don't know, 'Enno' or 'Noea'?



Most of the people I know from before call me from my old name which was Cmgogo, I don't mind any nick tbh, Enno sounds good.

Thanks for the link, I really love Omona, they always post great articles and give some attention to indie acts, especially Mate.

Graham if you're giving out some gifs can I have the one where Taeyeon was pushing someone away and doing that cute "Heres johnny" expression, please


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 22, 2010)

You don't mind any nickname? 

i'm gonna call you... 


...I'll think about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

Danny Ahn is awesome, I wish he was in more variety shows, he's so honest about things.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 22, 2010)

Adachi said:


> JetSt0rm? The Blender mod?
> 
> Also, Graham, you mind giving me your previous gif ava? I didn't save it.





Ennoea said:


> Graham if you're giving out some gifs can I have the one where Taeyeon was pushing someone away and doing that cute "Heres johnny" expression, please


----------



## pfft (Feb 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> I don't prefer one over the other tbh.
> 
> It's just that it gets boring quick when all pop songs are inherently the same and we are constantly bombarded with it.
> 
> I don't know how you can deem slow songs as boring though. Or we probably have different definitions and experiences of "slow songs".



I honestly have trouble believing you are really being honest.  
Surely we all have preferences even if they are really slight almost non-existent ones.  Unless of course you have trouble really choosing, or you don't really want to waste the time mulling over a relatively unimportant decision. 

I also agree with you on the point that pop songs can get this overly disgusting sameness that really just gum's up the works! 
GUM'S UP THE WORKS I SAY! 
when you hear a song that you swear you've heard from twenty different artists a hundred times over; you start to lose faith in the creative process of pop idols.  
Yet in my defense; which isn't really a defense at all more so just a comment, Couldn't we say the same thing about slow songs? 
The only real reason I deem them kind of boring is because of what it emotionally brings to the musical table.  
They seem to carry this rather romantic vibe to them. I prefer the fun flirty vibe of pop songs.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 23, 2010)

The Kpop industry is filled with bias fans


----------



## Adachi (Feb 23, 2010)

^ What is your reason for making such an unreasonable remark, my friend?

@Graham: thank you


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 23, 2010)

Random comment

idk, first thing i notice about k-pop is that its that every major group has a loyal fanbase just like the sports club, and is a huge no no for liking groups from other companies.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 23, 2010)

The music industry has taken the role of sports as a collective conscience.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 23, 2010)

For those of you with a twitter, Nicole made one.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

> The music industry has taken the role of sports as a collective conscience.



Or Religion, they're called Idols for a reason

Being a fangirl is like a twisted version of Nationalism


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 23, 2010)

YOU THOUGHT YOU COULD BEAT ME INTERNET?! GET REAL.

MY NEED TO LISTEN TO SNSD IS MORE POWERFUL THAN YOU COULD POSSIBLY IMAGINE.

Any news I missed guys?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

My Belkin router tried to beat me, even tried it on with my mom but I beat it in the end, the mofo



I really feel sorry for CN Blue, they really don't deserve the shit they're getting. I have noticed that at times they don't play their own instruments, but I assume this is more of the fault of their management and music programs who probably don't let them.

As for T-ara's new song, they just took Amy/Womanizer, mixed them and made that song. Blegh.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 23, 2010)

dude the tears on that mans face had me nearly tearing up. 

fucking netizens

i wouldn't blame the shows, i would blame the fact that it takes too long to set up the shit so they can't plug in their instruments on all shows


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

I think its so hard for them because alot of the musicians they admired are the ones that came out and treated them with such hostility. The issue that most people have is that these guys don't compose their own music, that in the eyes of musicians is reason enough to hold them in contempt. I do wish they had more of a hand in their music but they should give them a chance before writing them off completely.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I think its so hard for them because a lot of the musicians they admired are the ones that came out and treated them with such hostility. The issue that most people have is that these guys don't compose their own music, that in the eyes of musicians is reason enough to hold them in contempt. I do wish they had more of a hand in their music but they should give them a chance before writing them off completely.


Which doesn't make sense to me.

Are people so stuck up that they don't realize that nearly no one writes their own music anymore? I mean sure a lot of rock bands in America do, but other than that it's not that common. Last time I checked somewhere around 80-90% of music is composed by someone other than the performer. 

/rant

Also unrelated to K-Pop, Arashi PV preview for anyone other than me that cares.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsAnj3vvOFQ[/YOUTUBE]

I spazzed. It looks awesome and sounds amazing.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i love it already

and wow SNSD's album is all over that shit. d:


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 23, 2010)

Lupin the 3rd.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2010)

hey cool far right tab is american songs


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

Eww 2NE1's new song is on top.



> hey cool far right tab is american songs



Lol nothing but RnB songs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 23, 2010)

It's amazing, they love Beyonce as much as we do.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 23, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Lupin the 3rd.


Lol, I see what you did there. 



-edit- Oh crap, one more post until 2k. Hmm, what should I do with my next post?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 23, 2010)

you should save it for the topics for either

A) SNSD annouces a canadian tour

B) Leaked photos of snsd

C) A GIF spam


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 23, 2010)

So says the man with the Goo Hara sig.
Spam Kara gifs.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2010)

Is it me or does GD look really sick or something?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 24, 2010)

KIM YUNA won Goldd


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol, I see what you did there.
> 
> 
> 
> -edit- Oh crap, one more post until 2k. Hmm, what should I do with my next post?


Sunmi


----------



## Adachi (Feb 24, 2010)

Silly you, the female figure skating isn't over yet, there is still free skating on thurs.

But hey, since we are on the topic of Yuna Kima, here's my OMONA's pic spam of her and Patrick Chan:










She is actually quite beautiful. 

/2000th


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember her when she sang with Taeyeon.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh I remember watching this. She's multi-talented.

I need more gifs of this girl.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh2B1RtJbXg[/YOUTUBE]

Hip-hop is not my type of thing, but I like what I'm hearing in this song.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 24, 2010)

lol the beginning of that video

it's okay though


----------



## Sasori (Feb 24, 2010)

1TYM is ooooooooooooooooooooooooold skool

Check out Cant Let You Go and Take it Slow by them too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty much awesome news, I feel sorry for anyone that tries to go up against these two.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh snap, this is gonna be epic. K-pop in 2010 is gonna be fuckin insane 

I think Se7en is coming back around the same time too. March-April...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep not to mention Big bang should come around May.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2010)

When HOT came out, I thought it was a dumb song.
1 Tym were famous around the time Drunken Tiger were and I was always a DT is just way too great to get less fame than 1 Tym type of guy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh2B1RtJbXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hip-hop is not my type of thing, but I like what I'm hearing in this song.



dude this is hard as shit when you're a noob playing DDR

they had it on the machines in Disney, and I was bored as shit so I played this song

I failed, but of course it's an awesome song


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2010)

1TYM is always fun to listen to. Its nice to see Teddy's style is still the same.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 24, 2010)

SAD FACE


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2010)

Well that fact that Avex sold all their shares doesn't bode too well for DBSK but would Avex really bite the hand that gave them BoA?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, from LSM's explanation it's to help further the company.

And hay, he's the genius hurr.  Lets see what they do now. D:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate Omona FFA, it keeps making me think that Jonghyun is in love with Key or someshit

Also those pics of Patrick Chan And Yuna are pretty win, they look good, shame he's probably gay


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh2B1RtJbXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hip-hop is not my type of thing, but I like what I'm hearing in this song.



 my ears! flashbacks!! arrrggg

i should retaliate with
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIRW_elc-rY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 24, 2010)

NOOOOOO

I THOUGHT THAT LOLLIPOP COULD BE ERASED BY NOW. 

THE ONLY GOOD PARTS OF THAT ARE TOP AND DAESUNG

Other than that, I think I'm the only person here who has liked Lupin since the beginning. xD  But like, the MV just plain kills me because Haragoo is too hot in it.  

Actually, all 5/5 are. They beat SNSD hands down overall in style & hairstyles this year.

And like, I spaz every time Hara does her hairflip.  Probably why I mentioned her first. >_>


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2010)

Her stages go like this.
Rock U
pretty, but pretty creepy looking
Pretty Girl
much better, cutesy
Honey
starting show that she is aging to be beautiful
Mister

Lupin
One of the sexiest, prettiest figures we have in the business today.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WkMfYju-6I[/YOUTUBE]

Eunjung, Hyomin, and Jiyeon


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

I WILL NOW SPAZ. AHGDOFAIHSETO FGIHSDGFLAKHFLKASHGLAIWHSTG: IBUH

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 25, 2010)

And the HOTTEST riot begins


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

God Hottests are so annoying sometimes.

Here was my response on omona.



> Well I don't know what to think at all.
> 
> I'm not much of a hottest, but I do love listening to them. I don't know how 2PM is gonna deal with it. Good luck to them in the future then.
> 
> But I'm tired of the hottest rage against JYP. Don't focus it all on him when all of 2PM decided on this.



But yeah I'm tired of them.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 25, 2010)

That sucks.  At least he can live a somewhat normal life, although it'd suck if people recognize him and say something like, "Hey there goes Jaebum, the guy that used to be the leader of 2pm."

Since his contract was terminated or whatever, I'd love to see him sign with a rival company or something :ho

Edit: Holy shit, what did he do during "Again and Again" promotions that was worse than the whole myspace fiasco?  Sex up an idol?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember trying to get my ex to find Jay and take a picture with him. She lives like 30 minutes away from him and has seen him before.

No picture though.

I wish the whole Myspace thing never happened. Or Netizens never existed.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 25, 2010)

Holy shit, this is turning into a shitstorm of epic proportions.  Hottests are saying JYP is full of shit cuz apparently when the rest of 2pm decided Jay was out of the group, they were on vacation or something.  Taecyeon was in Boston, Wooyoung in Busan, and Junsu in Daegu or whatever.  I read on Soompi(lol?) that JYP fabricated this new scandal or something for whatever reason.

Some people think the JYP site was hacked by an anti.

And I do know that K-Hottests are dropping out of the Fan Cafe like crazy.

I lol at the fact this happens right before the 2pm Press Conference.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 25, 2010)

Do hottest actucally believe that Jay would come back with a fake smile and perform on stage like nothing ever happen??

imo jyp is a genius as he got over it and continued with business. 

anyhow the conference is gonna go ape shit


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

Full JYPE statement translated.

Apparently 2PM was told on the 3rd, and 3 days later came to the conclusion that they couldn't have him in the group.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

I smell a rat, if JYPE was looking at Jae best interests they they wouldn't post such an awful statement, where they clearly accuse Jae of doing something awful. And lets be honest here this is the entertainment business, we don't have a clue what they're doing in their personal lives, they all do bad things, seems like JYPE is pretty much forcing Jay out because they believe 2PM can remain popular without him. I don't think 2PM will survive this tbh, shame.

Also 2PM would never agree to kick out Jae. Such bullshit.


> 1. Sunmi out of WG suddenly.
> 2. Jay resigned permanent permanentely at the same time.
> 
> I smell something like fish….
> How do you think about this?



I read this on AKP and it hit me, JYP are gonna make both of them a hip hop duo, mystery solved

Hottset are gonna go crazy, I feel like going crazy, poor Jae, all he wanted was that his mom would have enough money so she could buy things like other moms. He barely looked at girls because he wanted to concentrate on his career, was too busy and controlled for him to do anything too major, yet we are expected to believe he did something awful and his own bandmates kicked him out? JYPE, you're really scummy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

> Also 2PM would never agree to kick out Jae. Such bullshit.


Really? Even you're saying this?

I'll say what I said before. You guys don't know 2PM personally, you can't say that stuff. It's an idiotic thing to say. 

I've lost close friends after certain things have happened. Why is it that when it comes to a celebrity people find it so hard to believe that the same thing could happen?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

> I'll say what I said before. You guys don't know 2PM personally, you can't say that stuff. It's an idiotic thing to say.



It just makes no sense for 2PM to do that, from what we've seen of them when they're together, from what happened to them all when Jay left. And anyway their just members they can't decide who to keep or who to kick out, they can barely decide on what hairstyle they can have>_>

Not to mention Idols can't do anything, they're always monitiored, and in between promotions they can barely stay awake, let alone commit some crime. It just doesn't make any sense. 

The only thing I can think of is if Jay decided to leave 2PM himself, but he was undercontract so he can't, the only way is if JYPE let him go themselves. I don't know what to think, all I know is JYP is gonna get killed by a fangirl.


----------



## Cava (Feb 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Really? Even you're saying this?
> 
> I'll say what I said before. You guys don't know 2PM personally, you can't say that stuff. It's an idiotic thing to say.
> 
> I've lost close friends after certain things have happened. Why is it that when it comes to a celebrity people find it so hard to believe that the same thing could happen?


u do realise they have been saying stuff like "happiest times were when we were 7" and bla bla right? n they have been thanking jaebom and stuff? i can't think of ONE mistake that is SO DAM OMG AFHFSHFSH that will make all the 2pm members hate him so much or make them think there is no chance in hell people can forgive jaebom for whatever he did. 

i just don't get what the fuck is jyp thinking.

1) if he wans jay to leave, just get jay to say its HIS DECISION to leave. 
2) why must they add something like "omg he has another scandal so big, he has no chance in hell to return to korea because when it leaks, its gona be HUGE!" 
3) yea no shit, after saying something like that OBVIOUSLY people will be curious to know what it is if he returns to korea. 
4) now he's like the guy with the scandalous past banished from korea. good job jyp. i mean a normal person like me could've seen what a horrible commotion that stupid additional info would've caused, are they idiots? do they let monkeys operate their official website?
5) honestly just plain stupidity. /stupid.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

Cava said:


> u do realise they have been saying stuff like "happiest times were when we were 7" and bla bla right? n they have been thanking jaebom and stuff? i can't think of ONE mistake that is SO DAM OMG AFHFSHFSH that will make all the 2pm members hate him so much or make them think there is no chance in hell people can forgive jaebom for whatever he did.


Again you don't personally know everyone from 2PM. You don't know how they would react to a incident. Also saying you can't think of a mistake that would make them think that way about Jaebum is highly subjective. That's your personal opinion.

I mean personally I can think of things that would make them think that Jaebum can't continue being an idol. But that doesn't matter because it's my opinion and not 2PM's.

And of course they would say the happiest times were when they were all together, there was no controversy.

I mean of course I will miss Jay, even though I'm a Post-Jay Hottest. But how the Hottests are reacting just pisses me off.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you really not see anything wrong with what JYPE has done here? Treated fans like crap, treated Jay like crap, threw him away and then used his name to promote their album. And now kicking him out of 2PM all the while pointing the finger of blame all on him without any evidence or even statement, and pointing out that even his bandmates deserted him. I mean what the hell is wrong with the company?

Its the fact that the statments are so false aswell, just say that Jay decided to leave and we let him, simple as that, but JYPE do it in a scummy way, thats my problem with this. Dragging his name in the mud and for no good reason. And doing it halfassedly at that.

All this happened because he was homesick, simple little homesickness. And people wonder why the hallyu wave is dying, its because noone one wants the incredibly moronic korean pride that comes with it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Do you really not see anything wrong with what JYPE has done here? Treated fans like crap, treated Jay like crap, threw him away and then used his name to promote their album. And now kicking him out of 2PM all the while pointing the finger of blame all on him without any evidence or even statement, and pointing out that even his bandmates deserted him. I mean what the hell is wrong with the company?
> 
> Its the fact that the statments are so false aswell, just say that Jay decided to leave and we let him, simple as that, but JYPE do it in a scummy way, thats my problem with this. Dragging his name in the mud and for no good reason. And doing it halfassedly at that.
> 
> All this happened because he was homesick, simple little homesickness. And people wonder why the hallyu wave is dying, its because noone one wants the incredibly moronic korean pride that comes with it.


Judging by nearly half of the fans reactions I've seen, they deserved to be treated like shit. 

Tons of hottests on twitter (who I have now unfollowed) said they are no longer hottests because Jay is gone. I'm sorry that's just extremely disrespectful to the rest of the group. I mean what happened to that endless love you had for 2PM hottests? Huh?

They're abandoning 2PM in it's toughest time, yeah those are some great fans.

/rage


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

holy shit

3k comments on omona
2k on akp

holy shit internets


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

i had like 30 of the omona comments at least

ffa type numbers for me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

The hottest are raging against JYPE, and they kind of have good reason to. Its just unfortunate that poor 2PM are gonna suffer big from this. I just hope 2PM don't get abandoned but I just don't see fans suppourting them without Jay.

DBSK, Suju and 2PM, what a dreadful year.

Anyway congrats to Kara on their welcome stage, they did really well.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

lol twitter hottests

"@l0ck0n IF YOU TRULY LOVE 2PM and WONDERGIRLS ETC. THEN PLEASE UNFOLLOW ''followjyp'' THANK YOU ~"

so i don't truly love my girls if i follow jyp on twitter?

lol gtfo out of here hottest.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

JYP is just a part of JYPE, its unfortunate but him being the face of the company, he'll have to take the hit. Noone loves WG and 2PM more than him, while I am annoyed at him we can't blame him for everything, he's probably upset too.

I feel for Jay and other members, because of this issue I assume JYPE won't let the members meet or probably even talk to jay for a number of years, thats what upsetting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

to be honest, the netizens are to blame.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

> to be honest, the netizens are to blame.



The girl who released the Myspace message, I would not want to be in her shoes right now. I hope she doesn't do anything stupid.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

i wanna know what's going through that girls head right now


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Well at the time she claimed her life was over so yeah not something good. Heaven forbid Hottest track her down......


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

to be honest, my first thought turned out to be "you know if she's good looking i could take care of her"

i am disappointed in myself


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Trying it on with an emotionally vunerable Korean girl? You better hurry because Sasori's on his way to Korea right now


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

i'm the one with the army training though

i'm more reliable


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

i do feel kind of bad for her, she was probably like "hay check this out" to her 2pm friend and it got circled around

but it seems the true reason really isn't the myspace controversy, considering it says he confessed he did something bad in the A&A days.  i wonder what it was D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

i doubt he would've admitted whatever it was if this whole myspace thing hadn't happened.

but oh well what's done is done.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

> i do feel kind of bad for her, she was probably like "hay check this out" to her 2pm friend and it got circled around



Except she went around emailing it to news websites.



> but it seems the true reason really isn't the myspace controversy, considering it says he confessed he did something bad in the A&A days. i wonder what it was



Probably sleeping because you don't have time for anything else when promoting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

you know i realized that i don't think i could put names to faces when it comes to Kara

but names to asses it's much more possible

man that's bad


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow...what's all this talk about me?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

wait what

enlighten me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriously that Sho gif is hypnotising*_*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

which one

the smirky hot one or the apple one?

also


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

Im glad HxH came out, something to lift my spirits.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

oh shit i actually tried and managed to put names to asses to 3/5 of Kara.

i am extremely disappointed in myself now. i am also somewhat proud.

and yessssssssssss i found another hyo fan on last.fm

EDIT: looooooooooooool


----------



## Adachi (Feb 25, 2010)

Whoa, so much drama during the past 13 hours.

To be honest, I expected him to return. I don't follow 2PM that much, but even non-fans like us could tell he's gonna come back.

AND NOW THIS HAPPENS, SAD FACE

Oh well.

As for that Sunmi and Jay both leaving thing, it's pretty obvious the latter fucked the former, and now after 9 months, A NEW BABY IS TO BE BORN. 



Ennoea said:


> And people wonder why the hallyu wave is dying, its because noone one wants the incredibly moronic korean pride that comes with it.



wait wut?! Noooooooooooo, but SNSD hasn't conquered the world yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

> As for that Sunmi and Jay both leaving thing, it's pretty obvious the latter fucked the former, and now after 9 months, A NEW BABY IS TO BE BORN.



Makes sense, JaeMi it shall be called


----------



## Adachi (Feb 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> to be honest, my first thought turned out to be "you know if she's good looking i could take care of her"
> 
> i am disappointed in myself





Ennoea said:


> Except she went around emailing it to news websites.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably sleeping because you don't have time for anything else when promoting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

one hottest's reaction.

fuck i could've used all that shit, what a waste.

oh well i'm going into spectator mode.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

This is what you do to a CD you have no respect for, I would never break a CD I bought with my money, dumb cow

Still not worse than those crazies burning that Japanese chicks CD's because she liked Jaejoong tho


----------



## Adachi (Feb 25, 2010)

Tendou, where are you getting all these info about the Hottests' reactions?  Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

im more pissed cause i would've wanted that shit

bitch couldve gotten like $20 minimum for that

adachi, i haven't got off of lj or twitter all day.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> wait what
> 
> enlighten me


Name's Jae.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2010)

AKP are so pathetic, they keep posting the same Jae article for more traffic. 

Anyway I've had enough internet drama to last me a couple of months, Im going to sleep now, night everyone.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

Choco I am still confused.

"LOLOL RT: @duolatte: 6PM is the new 2PM. "What time is it?" DINNERTIME! "

that's almost as good as the "RUN FREE JAEBUM. SCREW GIRLS. SCREW THREE AT A TIME." comment


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 25, 2010)

tell me kpoppers if this song is not timeless:


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 25, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> Choco I am still confused.
> 
> "LOLOL RT: @duolatte: 6PM is the new 2PM. "What time is it?" DINNERTIME! "
> 
> that's almost as good as the "RUN FREE JAEBUM. SCREW GIRLS. SCREW THREE AT A TIME." comment



Choco name is jae

were talkin about jae*bom*, hence the joke


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

it confused me cause it was right after my post regarding Kara

so i was like wait what we have another Kara?

and then i got confused

it was bad, there was blood and tears


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

lol this thread lately


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

lol @ some people thinking cuz he's gay

jae is beyond straight

more likely preggers idea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

No Hottests. This is unacceptable.

Tearing up all your personal merchandise is one thing, but vandalism is a crime.


----------



## Cava (Feb 25, 2010)

thats pretty funny.

i still think jyp's handling of this situation is /dumb as hell


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

I dunno really.  In the end I don't think there were that many choices left, fools waited a bit too long.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 25, 2010)

is there any open gay kpop artists out there?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

SeoHyun

Oh wait. She's not gay she loves potatoes.

Spudsexual


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

Harisu

there are other openly gay koreans out there

but it has a horrible record, so many suicides, and it's looked down on so much.  i wouldn't want anyone to have to be gay and korean, even after seeing just omona's reaction to people being possibly gay


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

the common consensus with omona and jokwon is that they think he's gay

they all love him from what i've seen

then again i only joined like a month ago max


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

well yeah, but honestly the way i would have to see it is that 

omona is definitely a massive amount of One Day fagirls, so they eat up anything that is yaoi-wise

so it's like yeah, sure.  let jo kwon be gay.  but it's probably different from their true mindset

when people started suggesting seohyun might be a lez, they were kinda like UM NO NOT POSSIBLE and it was kinda ridiculous imo.  they didn't seem as willing with the support they have for jo kwon

either way that doesn't change korea's perspective on it.  I can live with OTD D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

well that's because seobaby is a spudsexual.

god i love that word. spudsexual. i feel proud that i thought of it even though it's very simple and anyone could think of that.

but cara you and seobaby have my full support.

this is totally off topic i think


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

that is an awesome word


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

it's the perfect word for her


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

lol random idea


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

i love you for that cara

also i just had this thought of like you and seo meeting in secret, and like other than you two and snsd, only me and kaga know about it. i'm like seeing you meeting her secretly and seo is like "did you bring them" "yeah i brought them" *pulls out sweet potatoes* and then you two do dirty things with each other and the potatoes

but it's odd since i don't know what you look like so i just see two seohyuns.

don't read too far into that


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL AHAHA

oh god that's pretty win

sweet potato sneaking.  sounds so win. 

g'night guys, i'mma go dream of potatos


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 25, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

thank you omona


----------



## Cava (Feb 25, 2010)

looooooool 

whats even sadder is that the comic actually makes sense.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 26, 2010)

HOLY SHIT LOL THEY ARE PLAYING "NOBODY" KOREAN VERSION AT THE WOMEN'S ICE SKATING CEREMONY LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

though i did say i was going to sleep

YUNAAAAAAA <3


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I guess nothing noteworthy has happen in the past 20 hours or so 

Hottests are fuckin crazy btw.


----------



## Cava (Feb 26, 2010)

now they r blaming taec n woo? no idea why, but WHY WOULD THEY BLAME WOOYOUNGIE . i wish jay would just speak his mind.. like upload a video to youtube or w/e.... since he's no longer in the contract. instead of hiding away and all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol so Ridiculous 

I wonder how 2pm is going to be affected


----------



## Sasori (Feb 26, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i'm like seeing you meeting her secretly and seo is like "did you bring them" "yeah i brought them" *pulls out sweet potatoes* and then you two do dirty things with each other and the potatoes
> 
> but it's odd since i don't know what you look like so i just see *two seohyuns*


hawt         .


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

the sign says '2PM Died'

if i saw those albums laying there i'd just grab em


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

The mofo's better leave Wooyoungie alone!!!!

They're attacking them both because they are the most active members as of now, I really don't see how people can blame Taec tho, asking him if he's "happy now?", like wtf did he have to do with anything?

Anyway JYPE are moronic, what did they think that Hottest would remain silent after such a silly statement? The only thing they can do now is to get Jae for that conference and have him explain his reasons for leaving, and no scandal shit because thats obvious lies. Otherwise it won't end.

I know this is ridiculous but can you imagine if this is a publicity stunt? The members are sitting down in the conference and then Jay suddenly comes down from the cieling, and announces, "the only crime I committed was to come back", and the members all jump up and they all start doing Again and Again on the stage, awesome shit right there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

i lol'd at the thought of jay being in the ceiling

and again with the "it's obviously a lie" shit. why does everyone find it hard to believe that jay could have done something bad? he's human.

oh and ennoea those people aren't hottests. if you leave the fandom, if you attack other members, if you destroy all your 2pm shit, etc you are not a hottest.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Most of these guys joined Hottest post Jay so yeah, and the ones attacking Taec/woo must be anti's, no real fan could attack Wooyoung.

Lets just say Jae did something bad, I doubt it but could it be worse than the stuff Kangin did? SM are still behind him. Bad shit happens all the time in the industry, the point of the agency is to protect the member, what JYPE is doing makes no sense to me.

I guess this means no last ep of Wild Bunny then


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

well i'm a post-jay hottest

but then again other than dbsk, snsd, and wonder girls i hadn't listened to anything from 2009


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

But you became a hottest becuase you liked the music, these people joined for the sole reason to bring back Jae.

Anyway love this song so much:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJmcdrUMU5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Feb 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Most of these guys joined Hottest post Jay so yeah, and the ones attacking Taec/woo must be anti's, no real fan could attack Wooyoung.
> 
> Lets just say Jae did something bad, I doubt it but could it be worse than the stuff Kangin did? SM are still behind him. Bad shit happens all the time in the industry, the point of the agency is to protect the member, what JYPE is doing makes no sense to me.
> 
> I guess this means no last ep of Wild Bunny then


and sm is supposed to be the worst at handling relations with their members (duh just see the 3 members of dbsk and hanky -.-)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Uhm Jung Hwa- Disco
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I7srjpVyZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2010)

These fans are ridiculous. They treat the situation like it's the end of the fuckin world. Don't they have anything better to do with their lives? They should realize there is real shit, real issues going on in the world; much worse then a korean idol not returning to his group. JFC, these people need to grow up;so much immaturity and idiocy in their actions.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't like Gyuri's short hair  Hopefully it's just a wig. I loved the performance though. I want to see them wear the black outfits, eventually.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

i didn't like their outfits at all to be honest. and one girl i dont like how she looks in the performance.

my opinion of kara has come down to this, i only like mister and the only thing i do when they come on is mute them and watch. unless it's mister of course.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Omg your avatar is beHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

i think someone likes queen yu na


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Yay I got a netgear, my internet woes are over, Die Belkin die!!!!

I still don't know why Kara's track is called Lupin...


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0QgAg2NED0[/YOUTUBE]

my new favorite CF as of now.  the end is ridiculous


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

How awesome is this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsu5yDvc1-8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyband was like the best collaboration ever. BoA + Tablo + Xiah + Jin Bora 

I remember at that time, BoA complained about Tablo not responding to her text messages but he jokingly claimed that he was in disbelief that she had actually texted him at all and he was too busy bragging to the other members. Funny story XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

loooooooooooool that cf cara

i think i'm an mblaq fan now

and i haven't even listened to their music yet


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Why are there no spudsexual jokes today? We need more Seohyun, and her poking herself with Sweet Potaoto jokes

Really not looking forward to WGM with those two, I really don't want to see Seohyuun forced to act like a fangirl



> i think i'm an mblaq fan now
> 
> and i haven't even listened to their music yet



Thats how Kpop reels you in.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

omona liked it when i used the term spudsexual

i felt proud

mblaq is so dorky lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Whenever you feel low, Xman to the rescue!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avi9Djy0U8U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

lol nice anylove mv

though dayum 9 minutes

edit: anyband lol

i was thinking of how it said loveplaytalk xD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Tablo's hair was lol. We need some new collabs like this, all we get is Lollipop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

lollipop and seoul 

what they need is like, a full on kpop blast to america

first CL comes in like HAY BITCHES WE'RE GONNA KNOCK THIS COUNTRIES SHIT OFF

and then like, Taeyeon goes BAM with her hell yeah voice, followed closely by yesung

then T-ara comes in all furried out, bringing in the first lines

and Beast comes in to dance with them and finishes the verse

then in comes seohyun and ryeowook sing the chorus

then it goes into TOP's rap

and he's like HAY WADDUP EPIK HIGH

mithras like watevs and tukutz is like fuck this i'm gonna dj while tablo takes the mic and spits goddamn

after that mithra be lookin like a pimp with the rest of soshi as they start the chorus

and Kara comes in like FUCK YEAH GUYS VERSE 2

and while that happens, theres this pause

and hyoyeon, gahee, and minzy come out and crank some bitchin dance

closely after they blow up the world, 2pm comes from the darkness and starts breakdancing and Junho is shirtless hells yeah

BEG comes in and pretends to imitate 2pm

so then it's back on to the song with Mblaq and after school

and then out of nowhere BOA AND LEE HYORI go fuck yeah

then SS501, DBSK, and the rest of Suju run out and have an orgy while big bang stands there going like 'ew that's gey'  and 2am starts getting ssanti in front of everyone

and in the distance 4minute is wondering why they missed this

...yeeaaaaaah.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

> then SS501, DBSK, and the rest of Suju run out and have an orgy while big bang stands there going like 'ew that's gey' and 2am starts getting ssanti in front of everyone
> 
> and in the distance 4minute is wondering why they missed this




4minute come and say "Hot Issue", and then Seulong comes with a tree bark and Hyuna runs away at full speed while whining


----------



## Adachi (Feb 26, 2010)

^ Wait, what tree bark?



Sweet Potato said:


> lollipop and seoul
> 
> what they need is like, a full on kpop blast to america
> 
> ...


Holy. Fuck.

This is my ideal k-pop dream.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

> Wait, what tree bark?



The girls scared of everything, plants, chickens, her own shadow.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

what the fuck cara

seriously loooooooool

also i'm literally all of 40 seconds into idol army season 5 ep 1 and i'm dying of laughter.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> lollipop and seoul
> 
> what they need is like, a full on kpop blast to america
> 
> ...



this was beautiful.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 26, 2010)

so idol army just made me fall in love with joori even more

shes amazing

for now i sleep, hopefully i will be trans when i wake up


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> lollipop and seoul
> 
> what they need is like, a full on kpop blast to america
> 
> ...



too bad americans dont take asians seriously


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

unfortunately that is currently true

but it's becoming untrue at the same time

America works slowly when it comes to things like these, and all the asian market can really do is keep trying to raise awareness D:

hell it might even happen quicker than we expect


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 26, 2010)

not my explanation of course, but you know, breaking into american media and stuff


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 26, 2010)

i hope so...i know a lot of friends over there who complains about it...i guess it will always be like that, always has always will


----------



## MOTO (Feb 26, 2010)

This is an awesome teaser:

[YOUTUBE]hsrdntQi_nE[/YOUTUBE]

Damn, the song sounds really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloody hell that was a good teaser.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 27, 2010)

My friend said that she hates 2PM now and said that she only liked Jay and hated the other six and they should just disband.

I want to punch her so badly.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> My friend said that she hates 2PM now and said that she only liked Jay and hated the other six and they should just disband.
> 
> *I want to punch her so badly.*


DO IT!


----------



## Adachi (Feb 27, 2010)

*WASSUP GAIS N GALS, SNSD'S ENCORE CONCERT IS HAPPENING IN LESS THAN AN HOUR!!!!!!! WOO GO CANADA*

OT protip: if your city ever holds an Olympics, GO TO THE DOWNTOWN AND GO WILD AS YOU WILL NEVER SEE YOUR COUNTRY BEING AS PATRIOTIC AS THEN.

Fuck, I love Canada. Having the entire world in one place has never felt better.


----------



## Cava (Feb 27, 2010)

no one cares about snsd with the exciting drama revolving around 2pm, so STFU.



































jk.
but hey, take a look at jaejoong's brother, karam. ok i lie.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *WASSUP GAIS N GALS, SNSD'S ENCORE CONCERT IS HAPPENING IN LESS THAN AN HOUR!!!!!!! WOO GO CANADA*
> 
> OT protip: if your city ever holds an Olympics, GO TO THE DOWNTOWN AND GO WILD AS YOU WILL NEVER SEE YOUR COUNTRY BEING AS PATRIOTIC AS THEN.
> 
> Fuck, I love Canada. Having the entire world in one place has never felt better.


Shit, I don't know where to watch.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> lollipop and seoul
> 
> what they need is like, a full on kpop blast to america
> 
> ...


thts a gd theory


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

sasori

go to a sperm bank, i wanna pop out 7 mixed kids with you where we have a high chance of one being an awesome rapper with your taste and my black genes

in 20 or so years we'll be rich too

brb watching wgm cuts


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

2PM conference rumours:


> The 2PM members reportedly confirmed that they had all agreed to let Jaebeom go;



JYPE making them lie, and apparently only four attended, I assume the others aren't so happy.

Also why do JYPE keep forcing 2PM members in to this situation, they're Idols, puppets, they get about the same say in things that DBSK or SNSD do, which is nothing, even to breathe they have to get permission off their companies.

If they keep dragging 2PM its gonna cause a shitstorm for them, if JYPE was smart they'd keep 2PM's name clear and take the blame, this way they'd have a good chance. Right now they're making everyone look heartless and selfish.



> However, the true reason of Jay's permanent resignation was not answered. The JYPE Rep said it was Jay's personal problem and cannot be disclosed.



Oh really? So you hammer the point constantly, blame him to the point that his own members deserted him and then claim its personal? FUCK YOU. This is worse than the SM conference


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

The only way this could all be true is that if Jay actually did do something so bad that it really did meet a consensus that they couldn't bring him back

other than that yeah none of them would have wanted to let him go, they seriously love him too much


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

and in other news, you WGM requires no subs!  unless you want to know what the fuck that book really is 

it's so awkwardly cute


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Does Seohyun punch him in the face and scream woman power, otherwise I don't think I wanna watch my Seohyun act girly



> The only way this could all be true is that if Jay actually did do something so bad that it really did meet a consensus that they couldn't bring him back



Lets see, he got someone pregnant? I doubt it otherwise half of the idols would be preggers right now. Not to mention between promotion would they wouldn't have time for it. Drugs? Not unless the manager provided them with it. Nearly killed someone? That was kangin. I honestly think his family decided to take him out of 2PM, thats all. JYPE could have averted this shitstorm if their PR dept weren't such tits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah it's so strange.  it's gotta be some sort of made up controversy

and omg i wish she would have done that.  it would have been awesome.  I think she gets spud power in there somewhere though

either way, she was really adorable @_@


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

and lol hyuna's change performance goodbye stage

one of her bg dancers had such a huge rack that most of the comments said they were distracted xD

other than that i was distracted by her pants because i sorta want them


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

The best we can hope is that after a while we see the real Seohyun, who goes on to torture him in ways only a woman can, I have high hopes, and remember seohyun, 

Potatoes before hoes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

SPUDSEXUALITY

THE REVOLUTION BEGINS

anyway the b2st teaser is out and i can't wait

also what's this about hyo being left out in maxx cf?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

Potatoes before Hoes before Bros



edit: i dunno it sucks man

i hate it when they do that shit to Hyo

I mean seo wasn't even able to make the group shot yet she still made it into a shot, i can't believe it >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> Potatoes before Hoes before Bros



Oh lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

and we all know that potatoes is simply code for hoes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

a bunch of hyo fans are raging on soompi apparently


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

Only watching WGM for Taeyeon cameos. 

Not too interested with Seobaby x Shinwoo tbh.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm watching it for seobaby, hopefully she'll flaunt her spudsexuality.

but one can only hope.

also i just made 17 queen yu na avas for no reason


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

The Queen is epic godly awesome, you do not need to have a reason to create avas of her. 



Of course, she's mere Chuunin level in the presence of my goddess, Taengoo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

ill let you keep that opinion while i keep mine 

oh shit troublemaker pv


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

bwahah

made you trans


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

yessss

is it odd that i wanted you in particular to make me trans?

oh god your location lmao


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Chocochip (Feb 27, 2010)

Jaebeom to YG entertainments.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

i'd like to say the netizen-ness in this thread is growing too fast. i cannot read all the posts in order to catch up with current convos. i am gonna guess we're still about that 2pm fellow not being in 2pm anymore. so he's too party-going? did anyone see his interview with lady gaga? that was pretty pathetic


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

wait what's this about gaga


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

he interviewed her one time when she was in korea. and he was like, "we have a gift for you. it's a shirt."

gaga: thanks... 

2pm: it has korean letters.

gaga: that's so cool! what does it say?

2pm: it's just a bunch of letters. it doesn't say anything.

gaga:


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Jae did an interview with Gaga:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rmIc5qY8zo[/YOUTUBE]

I honestly can't read anymore Jaebum news, it bums me out>_>


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

lol enn, i see what you did thar!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

The joke was too bad, I wanted facepalm myself


Lol.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

lol that interview

i see

loooooooool that gif


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

I came cuz you were talking about gaga.. but you arent..


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

koreans are kicking ice butt in canada this year. :butt

lol pfft you're such a gagatard.

next thing you know, he's going to kill himself over the netizens.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2010)

A Jae and Gaga collab in the future possible?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

beast's new mini album

starting to listen now


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

why? what is going on with him and netizens? do i wanna know?

eberybuddy lubs gaga.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> beast's new mini album
> 
> starting to listen now



rather listen to ukiss.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

i hate u kiss


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> rather listen to ukiss.



Stop treating us like kids


----------



## Adachi (Feb 27, 2010)

WHOA

FIRST LADY RARA THEN U-KISS TALK, ALL IN ONE PAGE?

This is too much for me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

the new mini album is awesome so far


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Stop treating us like kids



i laughed out loud on this one. cirusly i did. 

ok thanks to the haters, i shall give the new album a listen. 
is this beast the same as the beast idols of 2ampm?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> is this beast the same as the beast idols of 2ampm?



They look like 14. And sing about Bad girls.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

then why would i listen to it? 
what kind of concept is this?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

omg shock is awesome

i love it


----------



## Adachi (Feb 27, 2010)

WHY AREN'T THERE FLOODS OF FANCAMS AND FAN ACCOUNTS LIKE LAST CONCERT, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

i've read one fan account

that's all i've seen so far


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> what kind of concept is this?



Typical I was treated bad by a girl so now I go around wearing black clothes, guyliner and scream about stuff with my shirt open.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

i've listened to just before shock and shock. i think just before is better.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

you like slow songs more or just don't like shock that much


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> WHY AREN'T THERE FLOODS OF FANCAMS AND FAN ACCOUNTS LIKE LAST CONCERT, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


[YOUTUBE]o6r8YokJgGw[/YOUTUBE]

It's after the concert but better than nothing.

Taeyeon<3


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

no, it's just the song shock sounds so generic. there's nothing there that stands out to be catchy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

you're a u kiss fan right?

doesn't that mean i can ignore your opinion?


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like _Just before Shock_ and _Take Care of My Girlfriend_ from BEAST's mini album. As for the other songs, I need to listen to it a couple more times.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Its because Just Before is more simple of a song, and a better song at that. Shock is over produced and too generic.

"Everyday I Shock, everynight I shock," what does that mean?


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Typical I was treated bad by a girl so now I go around wearing black clothes, guyliner and scream about stuff with my shirt open.



eww thats so emo.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> you're a u kiss fan right?
> 
> doesn't that mean i can ignore your opinion?



loooooooooooooooolz i'm not a ukiss fan!! please don't think that. 
i just through it around as much as i throw around seungri's solo.



Ennoea said:


> Its because Just Before is more simple of a song, and a better song at that. Shock is over produced and too generic.
> 
> "Everyday I Shock, everynight I shock," what does that mean?



enn and i are like two peas in a kpod.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its because Just Before is more simple of a song, and a better song at that. Shock is over produced and too generic.
> 
> "Everyday I Shock, everynight I shock," what does that mean?


Are you really questioning the bad english in a Korean song? Really?

Just Before is okay, but I like Shock better.

Now we wait for plagiarism accusations.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> Are you really questioning the bad english in a Korean song? Really?



I know its silly, but they really should try to make sense out of it, the usage is just weird.

Anyway the mini sounds fine, I think out of the rookies they probably have the best chance to get a hit but really girl groups have them all beat.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

with the increase of western presence in the country as well as entertainment, there's really no excuse to use such stupid engrish.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know its silly, but they really should try to make sense out of it, the usage is just weird.
> 
> Anyway the mini sounds fine, I think out of the rookies they probably have the best chance to get a hit but really girl groups have them all beat.


well shinee and all the other bands don't try to make sense of it. the ones that don't speak english that is, like tablo. besides it's not like they write it.

hrm the girl groups. i don't think any of them are better than beast, rookie wise that is.

2ne1 - don't like them at all
kara - bad other than mister
t-ara - didn't bother
after school - i sub their stuff, only one i like

any rookies i forgot to mention?


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> with the increase of western presence in the country as well as entertainment, there's really no excuse to use such stupid engrish.



tell that to Wondergirls and their wannabe engrish song Nobody


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

i want nobody but you?
that makes sense in my book.


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

you can barely understand them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

lol @ everyone

IF YOU WANNA PRETTY
EVERYONE A PRETTY

that's all i gotta say

/goes off to dance like a pretty girl


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

lol cara brings up point via kara


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Shinee's "engrish" is never this bad, I don't remember it being anyway. In bad Girl for instance there was a line "I wanna come to me Girl", I mean wth does that mean?

After School: immensely popular mini.
2ne1: people might not like them but they did well last year.
Kara: not rookies.
T-ara: I hope hell opens up and takes Bo Peep with it.
4minute: engrish as bad as Beast but still quite popular for rookies.

The girls did too good, while the boybands might have popularity none of them have even got a no 1. Mblq, Beast, F Cuz etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

T-ara's new song is actually pretty good.  Very Britney-like, though.  

The only problem with T-ara is I only know Hyomin, Eunjung, and Boram.

Others all rook the same


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

fantastic elastic? did you forget that?

4minute was okay for hot issue but otherwise i don't like them even though i love hyunah


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> T-ara's new song is actually pretty good.  Very Britney-like, though.
> 
> The only problem with T-ara is I only know Hyomin, Eunjung, and Boram.
> 
> Others all rook the same



very britney like? is that good or bad?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

i take it as a good thing tbh

hip hop hero


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

lol i kinda was thinking that too. but i wasnt sure if you were uh serious or if it was sarcastic


----------



## tina yuzuki (Feb 27, 2010)

has a popular jpop group ever tried a korean release? (opposite of what usually happens)


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 27, 2010)

I showed my gf the Ukiss video. She forever gave up kpop that day even after I told her evne Koreans think they are dumb.
"Yeah, we're all grown up, yeahhhh"


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> fantastic elastic? did you forget that?



We gona go Rocka rocka rocka rocka rocka rocka So fantastic
Rocka rocka rocka rocka rocka rocka So elastic Fantastic Fantastic Fantastic Fantastic Elastic Elastic Elastic Elastic Ring ding dong Ring ding dong Ring diggi ding diggi Ding ding ding, Ring ding dong Ring ding dong Ring diggi ding diggi Ding ding ding...

Awesome lyrics right there.

Taras new song is too much like If you seek Amy, they should be more careful.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

tina yuzuki said:


> has a popular jpop group ever tried a korean release? (opposite of what usually happens)


Not that I know of. There's really no point in jpop artists promoting in Korea. They have no incentive to do so.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

i liked mazeltov's lyrics best


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

> Not that I know of. There's really no point in jpop artists promoting in Korea.



No point, the market isn't that big, they'd have to release it in Korean, and most likely people would reject them anyway.



> i liked mazeltov's lyrics best



Mazeltov, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Mazeltov, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday

Being a lyricist in Korea must be easy, I don't even know why I remember the lyrics


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

zea is probably going to take another song for me

when i first watched their mazeltov perf i had to close it like lolno

however it takes me two songs for quite a few groups anyway


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

genius lyrics guys.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

damn these snsd concert fanaccounts

i really wanna see 

seohyun, of course
hyoyeons solo dance
sunny's backflip
taeyeon do hush hush

and it's pretty cool that heechul did barbie girl with jessica instead of key for the encore


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

all i want to see is hyo's dance


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

i wouldn't say it's out of nowhere. snsd is a fanboy powerhouse.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

i still don't like lupin much

but it continues to grow on me bit by bit


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

it's grown on me. lupin is on my mind. that and ukiss.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

i love lupin

and Kara's hair for it

however i don't know whether or not to be disappointed that Gyuri wears a wig


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

Lupin is my favorite song at the moment. 

Seungyeon looks really good with the short hair pek


----------



## Adachi (Feb 27, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> it's grown on me. lupin is on my mind. that and ukiss.


Wtf is that in your gif? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urWi58a--Ec&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

She is soooooo cute. pek


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 27, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> I've just spent an hour watching the singles charts of 2010
> 
> holy shit @ oh! snatching #1 out of nowhere



as much as i want SuJu to reign, i guess its ok if the Girls get it


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wtf is that in your gif?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urWi58a--Ec&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She is soooooo cute. pek



I KNOW RIIIGHT OMG 

and fany's reaction is so lol.

honestly i think fany is most aware about seo's gayness.  probably not openly, but she doesn't seem to expect much of her liking guys. xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

that's cause fany knows best

that's why she's my fav, with hyo a close second

i guess i should download beast's new mini album so i can listen to it when i go to sleep


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

when you do, let me have a copy of just before shock


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

lol nice kara sig

hara looks like she's scratching while seungyeon is kinda like wtf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 27, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> when you do, let me have a copy of just before shock


too lazy to upload just before shock by itself cause i'm going to bed

Link removed

theres the mini album, all the info is already in it so you can just put just before shock on your iPod or whatever


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

your laziness is an asset i need in a friend


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

Jay may be on ABDC!

I seriously hope so, i love watching those perfs, and maybe if he's on it i'll actually watch it

might even try and find a way to record it for korean hottests me being nice :ho

Khun told him to just go to school but WATEVS

FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS JAY

GO BE A BAMF DANCER


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

america's best dance crew?!!


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 27, 2010)

ABDC!!!!

If AOM join its a guarantee win, with online voting and all


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 27, 2010)

yessir

that'd be funny though, him going on there and revealing to people he used to be in a kpop group


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Lil mama is a bitch, she'll be horrible to Jay on ABDC

I hope Jay does go back to school or does something worthwhile. And I hope netizens stop giving Korean Americans a hard time, tho I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

Lil Mama sucks ass. She doesn't know shit. 

What season are they on now? I stopped watching after Season 2.

If Jae and his crew make it then I'll probably watch it again.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

season 4.
it'd be awesome if we have an asian.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 27, 2010)

But there has been a lot of asians in ABDC already, from what I recalled 

SoReal Cru, Kaba Modern...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2010)

Most of the crews have atleast one asian guy or chick in them.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 27, 2010)

every season has had an asian crew winning


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Prendergast (Feb 28, 2010)

what about the men?


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

Since when have I cared about people of the same gender as me?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 28, 2010)

bros before hos. this is the basics.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm, I think CN Blue is slowly building on me.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2010)

Berry good yo. Can't wait for Black Soshi. As well as Lee Hyori's comeback.


----------



## Cava (Feb 28, 2010)

2pm drama is makin' me confuzin' like a muffin.

honestly y can't people just like entertainers for a simple fact that they entertain well enough? reminds me of michael jackson, except that was one person so it was less complicated.


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

Maybe you should just ignore all the drama, sit back, have some popcorn, and watch the world unfolds itself?

*inserts MJ popcorn gif*


----------



## Cava (Feb 28, 2010)

im trying to ignore it.. but that means i can't really go to allkpop without seeing the news. n i want my other share of kpop news too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

I had something to post here,however I forgot whatever it was.

Oh but yeah abdc is full of Asians lol especially males

Jabawockeez was... Either mostly or all?  Quest crew was all Asian 

Runners up... Kaba modern was Asian and beat freaks had our beloved chereographer rino nakasone 

Damn I wanted beat freaks to win, too


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

oh im not surprised


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, they will never let this die. Stay classy, Hottests. 

Hopefully this issue doesn't overshadow all the great comebacks in the coming months.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

6000 posts btw yay!!!

And holy shit the 2PM scandal just keeps erupting, even tho Im trying to Ignore all Jaebom news but this is really not good. Also Hottest should be ashamed for taking revenge on 2PM members. 

Inkiyago must have been really awkward, they were blatantly ignoring the huge ass elephant in the room.


> in which a rep unwisely asked fans why they hadn’t protected their idols



This is partially true because the Hottest did kind of attack Jae when the scandal erupted but its really a sensitive issue and he shouldn have stayed quiet.

And lol AKP tagged the 2PM so called scandal pics as "betrayal"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

well it is a betrayal

those fucking coldests whores

/hottestrage


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

I was reading the comments on allkpop and the fans that are defending this are fuckin irrational and stupid. They claim that they are doing this because the other 2PM members failed to support/defend Jae and betrayed him; so that justifies degrading and tarnishing their reputation and image? Like really? They're completely nonsensical. Regardless of how the other members treated Jae, it doesn't give the fans the right to ruin their lives. They need to just move on and forget about it because making life tough for the other members will not solve anything or make things better. I'm sure Jae feels the same way.  And once again, all of this just reinforces how immature and childish these fans are. It's not the end of the world! 20 years from now, they will look back on all of this and realize how silly and childish their actions are. 

/rant


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

hopefully in 20 years they'll be dead

oh i think im still in hottest rage mode


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

I think alot of the fans got angry at some of the members after the conference, they claimed that the members betrayed Jaebum, and should have protected him. Thus decided to reveal that the members themselves are less than perfect.

Correct me if Im wrong, while promotions are happening members get somehwere between 2-4 hours of sleep right? They have either activities or practice dancing and in all cases they are monitored by an employee or a manager right? So if Jae did involve himself with drugs or did something with a fan then he couldn't have been the only one involved. Either other members are involved or the manager is involved. The situation is really fishy.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 28, 2010)

allkpop and netizens are making a huge deal over nothing. american artists do it all the time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

Like in the UK there's Pete Doherty, he's always drugged or in prison and people still love him>_>


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 28, 2010)

it's kinda strange that i was watching the 2pm interview video on youtube to learn more about these kids and they started sounding like they were the shit. they were called the beast idol and all that crap, and the MCs loved them yada yada yada. and now everyone is supposed to dislike them? kinda strange that the media can flip their feelings for someone at the flip of a coin.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 28, 2010)

K-POP !!!
I'm freaking in LOVE with KARA !!!!

lol nice sig there KF ( Umbrella xD )


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

Outsiders new track:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAjM6iGlkLM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxECpFzcdY8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Tablo, "Im putting this on youtube!!!!"


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

outsider's track sounds cool

and i want more on epik highs new boyband 



IchiTenshou said:


> K-POP !!!
> I'm freaking in LOVE with KARA !!!!
> 
> lol nice sig there KF ( Umbrella xD )



awesome, i'm starting to love Kara more nowadays because i find lupin pretty awesome

I'm guessing your fave is nicole? XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> awesome, i'm starting to love Kara more nowadays because i find lupin pretty awesome
> 
> I'm guessing your fave is nicole? XD


Yeah!!! I'm freaking looping Lupin xD

my fav are Nicole and Gyuri xD ^^


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2010)

Not a fan of Outsider at all.

Don't like his gimmicky speed rap, it's quite jarring tbh.

His tunes are good though, I just wish he weren't in them.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

I don' know why people think fast=good. He could have great songs if he didn't ruin them by making them sound the equivalent of a blur.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

Also Hyuna's back up dancer, damn!!


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Holy crap, link link link


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like Yuri with bigger tits.


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

lol the dancers had huge tits

but tbh none of then were NEARLY as hot as yuri


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

*FUCK YESSSSSSS CANADA

14/7/5*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

fuck canada and sidney crosby

notice how in like a few days it'll be "fuck yeah sid the kid"

ah the life of a pens fan

also that backup dancer dear god


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXYBqPzOAnY&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

My god :amazed But she's not that hot...



I can't wait for this.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

she's not that bad looking imo

not super hot but above average


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't wait either, Kara's Lupin didn't disappoint and neither did T-ara's new songs.

So SNSD better not fall behind. 

However if they do, I'm flying over and stealing maknae.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

i will assist and capture fany


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll take the ice princess then


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

lol this has suddenly become a claiming grounds

can i grab hyo as well?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don' know why people think fast=good. He could have great songs if he didn't ruin them by making them sound the equivalent of a blur.


Nah that's his thing though. I'm not hating on his talent, I mean I acknowledge his rap takes quite some skill - it's just that it's really not for me.



Ennoea said:


> Also Hyuna's back up dancer, damn!!


Tits. That is all.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

> Nah that's his thing though. I'm not hating on his talent, I mean I acknowledge his rap takes quite some skill - it's just that it's really not for me.



He does have skill, but the whole song doesn't need it. Its really hard to get in to his songs.

I'll provide the potato sacks, so when do we wanna kidnap Soshi? 


> i will assist and capture fany
> can i grab hyo as well?



You can have them but be warned gravity won't be on your side with those chubbers


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

haha if it's potato sacks we won't have much trouble baggin mine. 

and hyo is all muscle, hehe.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 28, 2010)

well um. i will convince fany to come with and hyo will be the one i carry 

or something

man my plans are falling apart because i can't choose one


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

So I listend to the whole of SNSD's second album a couple of times, I still don't like Showx3 but ***, Day by Day and Talk to Me are my personal favourites. Decent album overall.



> man my plans are falling apart because i can't choose one



Between Fany and Hyo there is no choice, Hyo could provide for you in the wild, what more could you ask for?


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

star3 was pretty much the best song on the album.  the other ballads and the peppy songs were good too

however the first album was like uberwin because of Honey/Oh La La/Tinkerbell/Merry Go Round etc


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You can have them but be warned gravity won't be on your side with those chubbers


That's why I took Jessica instead


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

So I thought I'd start posting this once a week, its the K pop singles chart top 20:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wME7Mw-oH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Feb 28, 2010)

my friend linked me this


----------



## MOTO (Feb 28, 2010)

Kpop 2010 just got even more epic...



*BoA is fuckin back*


----------



## Adachi (Feb 28, 2010)

Dammit, and I was planning to surprise you with that.

Oh well. =)


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 28, 2010)

do you ever think these bands ever tell the producers that the songs sound stupid?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 1, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Dammit, and I was planning to surprise you with that.
> 
> Oh well. =)


Oh haha 

I actually knew about it from a few days ago, sort of. There were rumors floating around but no confirmation until today.

It's refreshing to see the top solo artists (BoA, Se7en, Rain, Hyori) returning this year since kpop is so idol group dominated right now. How awesome would it be for the 4 of them to do a special stage together  

But wow, it's amazing that BoA has been around for 10 years already and she's not even that much older than most of the idols now.

[YOUTUBE]oOBBJ1J-dHA[/YOUTUBE]

She's like 13 in this performance...amazing pek


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

BoA is only 23.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 1, 2010)

Exactly...she's around the same age as most of the current idols but has tons of experience.


----------



## Cava (Mar 1, 2010)

boa started out whoring at a young age.

anyway b2st's new mv has a shit-ass chorus. every i shock shock wtf?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 1, 2010)

Cava said:


> *boa started out whoring at a young age.*
> 
> anyway b2st's new mv has a shit-ass chorus. every i shock shock wtf?


lol


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

hip hop hero

Oh LOL Seohyun, why are you so prection?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay so for this next thing, I'm kinda shocked and stuff.  I'm not gonna state an opinion on this but anyway.....stuff said in article will cause disbelief and mindfuckery.  So umm.....idk

*WARNING: GUARANTEED TO MAKE YOU RAGE*

 (I use quotes for a reason)

Short Version(But I do suggest you read the article):
*Spoiler*: __ 





> Taecyeon
> 1. Dirtiest lifestyle
> 2. Not close to male idol groups. Everyone hates Taec besides OneDay.
> 3. Only close to girl groups (knows the phone numbers of most of them)
> ...






Credit to 

Edit: Oh and at the end of the article, there's a long rant that has somewhat to do with the fan accounts.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone seen this show yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgO86LH_fco[/YOUTUBE]

Hyung Joon from SS501 tries to become a professional Starcraft player.  While only a little into the Korean music scene, I've found it quite entertaining.


----------



## Buster (Mar 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Okay so for this next thing, I'm kinda shocked and stuff.  I'm not gonna state an opinion on this but anyway.....stuff said in article will cause disbelief and mindfuckery.  So umm.....idk
> 
> *WARNING: GUARANTEED TO MAKE YOU RAGE*
> 
> ...



Holy shit, I wonder if this shit is true..

if it is, then I'm not suprised that Jay left 2PM.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 1, 2010)

At last, evidence that people actually have sex in Korea


----------



## koguryo (Mar 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> At last, evidence that people actually have sex in Korea



If it's true 

And you could've just asked me


----------



## Sasori (Mar 1, 2010)

Why do you have sexually active sisters?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Why do you have sexually active sisters?



Sexually active Korean roommate and besides, there was Baek Ji Young's old sextape not very good btw


----------



## Sasori (Mar 1, 2010)

Vids/Pics of sexually active Korean roommates being sexually active or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Khun being ignored by the other members and later gets called “Kwon” when they leave him



What does "kwon" mean?

Honestly I can believe most of that. The stuff about having girlfriends is obvious, Taec not being liked by other male members is obvious too, since it was already stated before that Taec was largely dislike by most male performers because of the way he acted.

Also Koreans tend to be xenophobes and so initially they probably did treat Jay differently, same with Khun, I can imagine the reason Jay wanted to go back home in the first place was that reason. Also making him the leader probably caused more issues for Jay since noone probably wanted to take orders from him, but that changed after 10 out of 10 promotions when Jay himself stated once. 

About the competitiveness between Jay and the other members. Junho has always been trying to get the spotlight, its obvious, same with Wooyoung, but I didn't think Wooyoung would be so cruel to stick with Khun for that reason alone and then with Jay. Come to think of it Khun and Wooyoung do seem a little distant lately. God Im turning in to a netizen



> While they were trainees, Taecyeon, Junho, Kwon and Jay went to a Korean restaurant together.
> Jay couldn’t eat anything because he still couldn’t adjust to the food here.
> Then Junho and Taec said “Wtf, you’re Korean but you can’t even eat the food?”
> Because they said that, Jay tried to eat the food and threw up.
> ...



This is just awful if its true....

Okay if that article is true then Junho is a sadist, what did Jay ever do to him? I hope Fany and Jessica didn't get treated like this SNSD.

Also lol even Fans know how serious Jay was, especially about taking care of himself and his families reputation. JYPE can kiss my ass.

And whats with Taec calling Jay a "Yankee"? I assume he didn't want to be called a "Yankee" himself so made Jay the scapegoat. And lol Wooyoung is a playa.

If this is true then most likely Jay probably did quit, and JYPE being the shithouse that they are tried to ruin his image, its not exactly a first in the Ent business. Good luck Jay, I wouldn't want to you come back to these guys.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Between Fany and Hyo there is no choice, Hyo could provide for you in the wild, what more could you ask for?


but i can take care of myself in the wild

oh wait we can have our own korean bear grylls type show

i have chosen hyo



Sweet Potato said:


> my friend linked me this


aw uee

maybe i should grab her



Cava said:


> boa started out whoring at a young age.
> 
> anyway b2st's new mv has a shit-ass chorus. every i shock shock wtf?


you're late with that

hater


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

So apparently the Jay Scandal is a sex tape, rumours are flying that JYPE will release this info soon. Tut tut JYPE unless you actually show us Jae banging some chick on screen noone will believe you. In anycase good on Jae, atleast he went out with a bang


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So apparently the Jay Scandal is a sex tape, rumours are flying that JYPE will release this info soon. Tut tut JYPE unless you actually show us Jae banging some chick on screen noone will believe you. In anycase good on Jae, atleast he went out with a bang


which brings me back to my first reaction

RUN FREE JAEBEOM! SCREW GIRLS! SCREW THREE AT A TIME!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> RUN FREE JAEBEOM! SCREW GIRLS! SCREW THREE AT A TIME!



Not if Wooyoung gets there first, lol he's a sex addict


----------



## Cava (Mar 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Okay so for this next thing, I'm kinda shocked and stuff.  I'm not gonna state an opinion on this but anyway.....stuff said in article will cause disbelief and mindfuckery.  So umm.....idk
> 
> *WARNING: GUARANTEED TO MAKE YOU RAGE*
> 
> ...


that sounds pretty bullshitty... y would tacyeon be calling jaebom a yankee WHEN HES FROM THE STATES TOO???? /nosense


----------



## Sasori (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh noes u saw through my genjutsu.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2010)

> Okay if that article is true then Junho is a sadist, what did Jay ever do to him? I hope Fany and Jessica didn't get treated like this SNSD.


I doubt it. Taeng protects her waifu quite well. And no one crosses the Ice Princess.


----------



## Cava (Mar 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> but i can take care of myself in the wild
> you're late with that
> 
> hater



what? i don't hate boa.. i swear. i would've called ANY snsd girl whoring too. of 2ne1. or basically any of the girl groups. for the guys i would've said whoring too. esp. jokwon.

eitherway.. i believe the ONLY reason they're not trying to pull khun in is coz of his nationality. and i can't believe they said oneday is 2faced. HOW CAN CHANGMIN BE 2FACED. HES TOO FUCKING UGLY TO BE A MEAN PERSON. 

i mean seeing how these fans turn out.. no wonder jae wans to go back to the states. its so fucking ridic.. and scary in a way. im so fucking glad i don't live in such an uptight society like korea. i would get shot the moment i speak.


----------



## Cava (Mar 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Okay if that article is true then Junho is a sadist, what did Jay ever do to him? I hope Fany and Jessica didn't get treated like this SNSD.


tiffany is too cute. sica probably got teased for her manface a lot, but thats daily life in korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> that sounds pretty bullshitty... y would tacyeon be calling jaebom a yankee WHEN HES FROM THE STATES TOO???? /nosense



Because he's a bit of a bully, remember Fany is his friend, and on Kam Shin Jang Tiffany admitted that when she went to dinner with him and Yoona both of them made fun out her and she started tearing up, and this is how Taec treated a girl who's pants he wanted to get in to so imagine what he did to Jae who was living with him on a daily basis. Remember when you point a finger, theres three pointing right back at you. He's clearly insecure.

Also Jae is older and their leader yet he throws all the fan presents to him as if he's his handmaid:





> and i can't believe they said oneday is 2faced. HOW CAN CHANGMIN BE 2FACED. HES TOO FUCKING UGLY TO BE A MEAN PERSON.



I didn't see anything about 2AM, from the fan accounts it seems like Taec and Junho are the main bullies, my sister's was like I bet Junho leaked the myspace comments and started the suicide petition, she said as a joke but you never know


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 1, 2010)

Cava said:


> what? i don't hate boa.. i swear. i would've called ANY snsd girl whoring too. of 2ne1. or basically any of the girl groups. for the guys i would've said whoring too. esp. jokwon.
> 
> eitherway.. i believe the ONLY reason they're not trying to pull khun in is coz of his nationality. and i can't believe they said oneday is 2faced. HOW CAN CHANGMIN BE 2FACED. HES TOO FUCKING UGLY TO BE A MEAN PERSON.
> 
> i mean seeing how these fans turn out.. no wonder jae wans to go back to the states. its so fucking ridic.. and scary in a way. im so fucking glad i don't live in such an uptight society like korea. i would get shot the moment i speak.


i was talking about b2st


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 1, 2010)

shittt, the video with khun gettin ignored is pretty sad


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

The vid was kinda cruel, wtf was with them calling him Kwon? 

Anyway Outsider's new album is out. It a good album but Im not really in to his style of rapping. Anyway check it out if anyones interested:



I know Namie Amuro is Japanese and this is off topic but I really hope Hyori returns with something like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuNp7sHUuro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 1, 2010)

That information about 2pm isn't surprising at all.
All idols try to look innocent but just look at the group. Their cockiness even shows through camera, think about them off camera.
I have a friend who is pretty good looking and he said any night he wanted some he just went to the club. He's a pretty humble guy so if he talks about it like it's nothing, think about how much these guys would have have talked off camera when they are even cocky on camera.

My friend's explanation=
Friend: I would be with friends and tell some girls "Hey, wanna drink?"
Girls:"Sure"
Friend:Bingo.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1WjyG6AF5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 1, 2010)

Korean Idol


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang, I think this is the Batman-signal telling me to finish watching the "Lupin" MV.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay, sorry for the interruption guys, I'll start loading myself up with the 2PM drama.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Cava said:


> sica probably got teased for her manface a lot, but thats daily life in korea.





Cava said:


> i would've called ANY snsd girl whoring too.



*RAGE-METER HITS LEVEL DEUX*


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

just when i start to like 2pm, everyone goes out to hate him. i should start liking suju.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

lol

in the end, everyone is human


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

as the killers once said, are we human or are we dancer? 2pm should fall under dancer.


btw i love the lupin gif. batman :rofl


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

xD

Shock MV- Yoseob turned full on HOTTIE zomg <33


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

i'll say it again.  preshock > shock


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

lol i still haven't payed enough attention to the album as a whole

and ugh, WHY MUST WGM BE SO SCRIPTED

it's painful to watch seo lie through her teeth


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

what episode you on?

and yeah it has a lot of staged moments. and the things they say. they play with the viewers' hearts.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> it's painful to watch seo lie through her teeth



Thus why I'm hesitant to watch it, I really don't to see her act like she likes Bananas when she likes Sweet Potatoes more


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Jesus Christ, just watch it 

Also, reading these sasaeng fan accounts is pretty lulz. 

Portraying Jay, Jokwon, and Nickhun as saints whilre th other members are complete assholes. Yeah, okay netizens.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

OH MY GAWD WAE O WAE IS THIS GIRL SO ADORABLE

"Your seatbelt"

"NOES YOU MUST BE STRICT"

"A little"

i found this amusing for some reason


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Jesus Christ, just watch it



Im waiting for Soshi to sub it, I'll watch the first ep atleast.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Goddamn Omona


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

they have a point.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

"She is a personality I never met" 

For some reason Yonghwa is annoying yet endearing at the same time.

He better threat her well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel like sticking Jae's head on Cinderella and Junho/Taec faces on Ugly step sisters but I lacks photoshop skills



> For some reason Yonghwa is annoying yet endearing at the same time.




Everytime I look at him I get the feeling that the lights are on but noones home.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

"I had these pains I had to face myself and not tell my parents"

SO

GAY

BUT

SO 

ADORABLE <33333333333


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

those guys need to work on their photoshoot skills.

and um did kaga vanish without saying goodbye?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

Kaga will be back

unfortunately hes a full time med student first


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

lol i told him i'd leave when he leaves. lol i guess he never told me when.
i guess i should vanish too.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

He's probably hiding in some Idols bathroom right now.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Yong is a nice guy and all, but I can't help but notice how his eyes/glares seem so...cunning occasionally, especially when he's looking at Seohyun.

I don't know, he reminds me of those antagonists in horror movies coated with a physical appearance of an angel, but the heart of a Wooyoung devil. 

-edit- My goodness, just imagine Kaga's reactions to all these 2PM drama


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> but the heart of a Wooyoung devil.



Oh shit we have to use this expression from now on


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh God, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

STRENGTH LIKE MACHOKE & HEART LIKE WOOYOUNG


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL WTF HAHAHHA

OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT  

i'm crying omg


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

> Oh God, I can't stop laughing



Oh lol, where did you find that?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

G-DRAGON BOWS TO YOU

IGNORE THE FUCKER


----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Mar 1, 2010)

Random lulz


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 1, 2010)

lol that's terrific


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 1, 2010)

i just finished seo in WGM

so adorable.  oh my gaaaawsh


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you hear about Seobaby? When fans ask her for autographs, she checks their asses's first (to see if they’re hot). True story.


----------



## Cava (Mar 1, 2010)

i just read some of the fan accounts.. RIDICULOUS.

"Khun used to have a girlfriend in Thailand until ?Again & Again.?
When he had a hard time when Jay left, it wasn?t because of Jay but because of a break-up. He knows how good-looking he is and loves being treated like royalty.
But he is still the best one out of 6PM. Oh, but he smokes."

all i can say is... W.T.F???????????????????
it doesn't even make sense. first they say khun used to have a gf until again n again, then they say he had a hard time when jay left cause of a breakup. ? i lol'd at loves being treated like royalty.

i nvr reli liked taecyeon/junsu/chansung so i dont' really care about their fan accounts. seems like theres a shit load of anti-wooyoungs.. n about the junho stuffs.. its kinda obvious he IS trying to steal the spotlight everytime.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 1, 2010)

Any songs similar to "Miracles" or When I Fall - After School?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Kaga will be back
> 
> unfortunately hes a full time med student first



Kaga a guy ?!?!?!!!?!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Kaga a guy ?!?!?!!!?!


i lol'd

i'm surprised kaga is a med student though

i was once one


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 2, 2010)

> Did you hear about Seobaby? When fans ask her for autographs, she checks their asses's first (to see if they?re hot). True story.


Seems like she's now been infected by Taeng's butt fetish.

Next level, feeling them up.



Adachi said:


> Yong is a nice guy and all, but I can't help but notice how his eyes/glares seem so...cunning occasionally, especially when he's looking at Seohyun.





:ho


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn, the fans sound like complete jackasses but according to Hottests, the fans were not really that rude; it's just allkpop misleading the readers. eh whatever.

Seriously, wtf was so bad that Jae did? The members keep stating it's so bad that they just can't mention it. Even a fuckin _mother_ was there pressuring the the members for an answer


----------



## Carolyn1 (Mar 2, 2010)

have you guys heard of Big Bang? pek
 I am totally in love with the leader G-dragon 
 you can listen to G-dragon's Heartbreaker at 2009 Cyworld Digital Music Awards 
 hope you like it too


----------



## Sasori (Mar 2, 2010)

thts a gd theory


----------



## Sasori (Mar 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh God, I can't stop laughing.


lmao who made these?



Sweet Potato said:


> STRENGTH LIKE MACHOKE & HEART LIKE WOOYOUNG


CHARMANDER CHAR


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

So JYP had to call in the police against Hottest because some of them stole their social security numbers, such a shame they went through the hassle when Junho's is so easy to figure out, its obviously 666


----------



## koguryo (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit, I just found out AKP has a forum.  I have urge to troll AKP


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2010)

oh lawd hottests are kinda scary

I knew Sones were crazy, but i can see that all fanbases go crazy when it comes to their idols


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Did you hear about Seobaby? When fans ask her for autographs, she checks their asses's first (to see if they?re hot). True story.



Having Dat Ass is an important quality in a subject.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

So I was wandering where does everyone stand on the 2PM issue? Who'll still suppourt them? Who's can't be bothered or didn't care much to begin with?


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 2, 2010)

now that you mention it, im not a big supporter of 2PM so no, i really dont care


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 2, 2010)

I only knew Khun but didn't know he was part of 2PM and nor did I even know such a group existed until this recent shitstorm. 

So, no. Don't care.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 2, 2010)

a boy band made to counter SuJu would end up like this, of course 

to be fair some of their songs aint bad


----------



## koguryo (Mar 2, 2010)

My take on the whole 2pm shitstorm is:

I've always liked Jay and Khun, no homo, because of the whole foreigner thing.  They pretty much started off in Korea the same way I did, except they're performers and I'm a student.  I never liked Taec so it's like, "Whatever."  I was really hoping for Jay to come back, along with the Hottests(I'm not a Hottest) and everything to be unicorns and ponies and shit, but then the shitstorm started and it's like, "Holy shit, fangirls are gonna go kill JYP!" 

My Australian classmate is all sad about it, it was hard to try to cheer her up.  I sorta gave her false hope about Jay suddenly appearing one day.

I just kinda want Jay to do whatever he wants now(ABDC would be awesome.)

Now if those "fan accounts" happen to be true then fuck 'em minus Khun, seriously.  My biggest problem isn't the women, drinking, and sex.  It's mostly the "Yankee" stuff and treating him like shit.  I hate any type of discrimination with a passion.  Also if it's true, let's kidnap Khun and Kwon 

Now I'm just waiting to see what happens cuz I'm not a Hottest, I'm a SOne 

If any of those guys sexed up either Nicole, Seungyeon, Sooyoung, or Jiyoon; I'm gonna go apeshit.

끝


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2010)

I really liked 2pm, and currently they're innocent till proven guilty. But right now I don't give much a shit about what happens 

However if jay does go on abdc, imma be siced to see him


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So I was wandering where does everyone stand on the 2PM issue? Who'll still suppourt them? Who's can't be bothered or didn't care much to begin with?


I'm still a hottest.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldn't regard myself as a Hottest but Im a fan, I'll remain a fan of their music but nothing more. I don't care about the sex, drugs and shit either, but I honestly can't stand Junho anymore. His comments at the conference kinda proved that the fan accounts were probably in the right direction, if not outright true. 

I can get over Taec for acting like Jae is his bitch, because I think after they debuted Jae and him got on better, but I just can't stand Junho. He's obviously desperate for attention, I've heard plenty of rumours about him acting like a twat on Wild Bunny, and him using Jae's name constantly at award shows just annoys me.

Seriously none of these guys have any leader qualities at all, JYP should have paid closer attention rather than peeping on Sohee all the time. 

Also that vid of them calling Khun by Kwon is still on my mind, Khun should stop being nice and put them all in their places, respect the wink vending machine mofos

I have new found respect for Taeyeon, creating peace between 8 girls must be hell but she's done it.


----------



## Tay (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh, the whole 2PM thing is ridiculous.
I really can't fathom why people are getting so worked up over a boy band.  I was a huge 2PM fan before all this happened, but the so called "fans" have really turned me off their music.  I can't even stomach listening to their music anymore.  If 2PM manages to release a good song, I will buy it, but I don't see myself ever being an avid supporter like I used to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyway I think we've all said what we wanted to so lets forget the whole 2PM scandal and move on, and there ain't no better way than a lulzy gif


Also Just Before Shock is a fantastic song, I really think Beast lost out on something by not promoting that instead, not to mention its too damn short.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Buster (Mar 2, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I just kinda want Jay to do whatever he wants now(ABDC would be awesome.)
> l


Screw ABDC, he should train his bboy skills really hard. He must enter more jams, and someday he will be invited to IBE or Red Bull BC One.

He already teamed up with Thesis(a skilled American bboy), damn, you could easily see the difference between them. Jay still has alot to learn, but I like his style. He creates his own style.

I hope I will battle him someday 

Besides lots of awesome bboys are from Korea, maybe he should train with them, screw JYPE


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)

well i actually like it

i wish they wouldn't have like 4 scenes a second though


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

I initially didn't like it but it's grown on me but I just like _I'm Really Hurt_ more.

They look good here:
[YOUTUBE]cr_79992roI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah im really hurt is good as well

t-ara is now appealing to me with these songs, not as much as say b2st or snsd but they're catching up

speaking of b2st, i'm working on the shock dance already

and i can't wait for their "comeback"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

I just can't get in to Tara, I like Lies but after that they're songs have been mediocre. And Like the First time, I go Crazy and Im really hurt sound the same to me.

Also yay 8eight are making a comeback, they look really different too, I can barely recognise them:


----------



## MOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> yeah im really hurt is good as well
> 
> t-ara is now appealing to me with these songs, not as much as say b2st or snsd but they're catching up
> 
> ...


So...you like Lupin yet? XD

Both Kara and T-ara have really impressed me with their comebacks. I'm really liking the concept and music both groups have put out. It's gonna be even more interesting when Soshi introduces their new concept, in addition After School is returning this month as well. It's gonna be a good battle between all the girl groups.



Ennoea said:


> I just can't get in to Tara, I like Lies but after that they're songs have been mediocre. And Like the First time, I go Crazy and Im really hurt sound the same to me.


You like the collaboration they did with Supernova?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> You like the collaboration they did with Supernova?



Everything but the chorus.

Also what does it mean now that Mnet aren't allowed to use SM material?


----------



## koguryo (Mar 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Everything but the chorus.
> 
> Also what does it mean now that Mnet aren't allowed to use SM material?



Well I guess it's kind of like, I have an Mnet account to purchase songs.  Mnet had to take off all of the SM albums from their site because of the contract.  I don't even see Oh! on Mnet's top songs list.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 2, 2010)

i actually really like t-ara's songs, i just don't like their lives. their obvious lip syncing in ttl put me off and none of their other lives have really impressed me. that and i don't think any of them really have a standout personality. hyomins pretty funny though.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 2, 2010)

J - Sentimental (Mini Album)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 2, 2010)

Elite said:


> So...you like Lupin yet? XD


i don't dislike it anymore

so im neutral on it now


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> J - Sentimental (Mini Album)



Are you requesting it Sasori?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh awesome, everyones starting to notice T-ara and how awesome they are lately.  :ho


----------



## Sasori (Mar 2, 2010)

Nah just saying I'm listening to it and it's good.

I downloaded it accidentally. I thought it was some JAV pr0nz.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> Nah just saying I'm listening to it and it's good.



She does have a damn good voice, the songs are decent too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FNa__Q-od0[/YOUTUBE]
I don't know why but I think Im in love with this song, I've had it on repeat for two days straight


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2010)

> I dunno, Beast is really growing on me



Try Mystery, thats was a decent song by Beast.

Drunken Tiger - Superfine
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8xoZsYCdDk[/YOUTUBE]

Drunken Tiger - One Summer Night (feat. Gemini)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p9ltjWMQGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 2, 2010)

lol preshock is a good song. the only good song from that minialbum, but i suppose that too is debatable. 
1:30 songs remind me of the 50s and 60s when songs were nice and short.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 2, 2010)

Why is T credited as Gemini?

I was thinking the american guy for a sec


----------



## Sasori (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahah I remember Gemini. Old skool.

Tasha has like a million names.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Mar 3, 2010)

Random but, I love it when K-Pop chicks have short hair.  Like there is/was Sooyoung, Nicole, Eunjung, Younha, Seungyeon, Tiffany, Sunye, etc.

Edit: I'm pretty sure I just read some shit about 5pm, the fuck?  Wait.....wait, I think I get it.  I get it now 

Edit2: lol, brian/sungmin


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 3, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Random but, I love it when K-Pop chicks have short hair.  Like there is/was Sooyoung, Nicole, Eunjung, Younha, Seungyeon, Tiffany, Sunye, etc.[/URL]


So do I

Especially Younha


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

Brian Joo's new song In My Head:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj95V2ytVEA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't get Epik High-Umbrella out of my head for some reason! Help!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 3, 2010)

is there any slow jam korean songs

not too ermm upbeat ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

There are plenty, someone can probably post more but I'll post some:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfQMnzywOSc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RwdxhR27qo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMaTHVPxrDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

Btw Im really liking Viva Soul lately:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFyGlpoD7tM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To1-rd4Whcs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lzSGBGDXpw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This isn't Viva Soul but I like the song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RN99A5iRxw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Skip them at your peril, I'll be hosting a quiz later


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2010)

omg someone pimp me all of Tasha's albums D:


----------



## Adachi (Mar 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMaTHVPxrDE[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, it's Jaejoong female version!

BAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW, why aren't there any news of the girls for the past two days?

I bet they are resting right now after their concert.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 3, 2010)

they had better be

either way i'll just watch WGM over and over until something new on them comes out


----------



## ItzDestiny (Mar 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Brian Joo's new song In My Head:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj95V2ytVEA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Jason Derulo > Brian

he should cover "whatcha say"


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> is there any slow jam korean songs
> 
> not too ermm upbeat ?


Haha and only a few pages ago someone was hating on slow jams xD


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 4, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Random but, I love it when K-Pop chicks have short hair.  Like there is/was Sooyoung, Nicole, Eunjung, Younha, Seungyeon, Tiffany, Sunye, etc.



i love Asians with long hair but there are those exemplary ladies with short hair that really looks good on them and i drool


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 4, 2010)

> Random but, I love it when K-Pop chicks have short hair. Like there is/was Sooyoung, Nicole, Eunjung, Younha, Seungyeon, *Tiffany*, Sunye, etc.


I wish she'd cut her hair short again. Short hair Fany >>>>>>>>>>>>> long hair Fany.


----------



## Cava (Mar 4, 2010)

i agree. short hair fany = love.

cann i just say... taeyeon is incredibly cute in ur gif^ but i wana strangle the hell out of sunny's bjork-ish face?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 4, 2010)

> but i wana strangle the hell out of sunny's bjork-ish face?




Don't be hatin on my Sunshine.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 4, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I wish she'd cut her hair short again. Short hair Fany >>>>>>>>>>>>> long hair Fany.


I actually like her with long hair but she looked so cute with the short hair though 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

OneWay- Magic MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfUUgsioXyU&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
Good song and nice MV even if they seem like Ne-Yo wannabes. Finally a song that Im feeling something for this year...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2010)

Hyori Lee UK tour.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2010)

say  WHAT?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2010)

Hyori Lee UK tour.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

Say What?!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder which Idol she got it from:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2010)

Eunhyuk really did want that kiss from Yuri on Star King. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

Eunhyuk was diagnosed with Swine flu like a week ago you know:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 4, 2010)

I think he got some. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

Yuri's not gonna give him anything, she was probably asleep with her tongue out Eunhyuk did stuff to her:ho


----------



## MOTO (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh shit, Sica better not sleep with Yuri anymore then

[YOUTUBE]8SVR_ZIKHxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

That was cutepek


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> There are plenty, someone can probably post more but I'll post some:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfQMnzywOSc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RwdxhR27qo[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMaTHVPxrDE[/YOUTUBE]



i forgot to tell you yesterday that these were good listens.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 4, 2010)

*DEAR LORD BLESS ME, I GOT ACCEPTED INTO OMONA!

HIP HIP HURRAY*


----------



## Adachi (Mar 4, 2010)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo*

Goddamit, when I said I wanted news of the girls I didn't mean this kind of news BAAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 4, 2010)

bravo snsd!! i'm really happy for them. swine flu. that is sooo 2009.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 4, 2010)

These parodies are hilarious 

Taengsic is real! 
[YOUTUBE]-P75gbSK1zQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bEEVOzsb_HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait Seohyun just got married to Yongwha, but this ep od IN is old....

Im creeped out right now

[Edit]

Never mind someone did parodies, i'll go back to fail land


----------



## MOTO (Mar 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wait Seohyun just got married to Yongwha, but this ep od IN is old....
> 
> Im creeped out right now
> 
> ...


OMG 

That YulSic vid was a parody too,btw 

There were others who thought these subs were real and I can see why since the subs were very realistic 

I mean we all know that they are romantically involved in real life  They could make a drama out of it :ho


----------



## Jekidoruy (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow i like SE7EN gotta here more of his k pop but his US music is nice


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2010)

Lawl @ those parodies. 

I hope Yuri recovers soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Epik High "Run" Teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyUNlMudMIc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds fucking epic, can't wait.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

Epik High always sounds epic. 

It's awesome though.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 5, 2010)

Tablo looks good here.

No Homo.

Song sounds awesome btw.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Who knew we'd get to see Tablo with guyliner.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

lol 

bsb has fans in omona

im one of those fans


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Korean Electro pop EE:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLwaZcrf8Gg[/YOUTUBE]
The guy is lulz worthy.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

You gotta love his hair.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2010)

Okay, even though BEAST's Shock wasn't all that great...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

B2ST is probably turning into my favorite K-Pop group.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty much every K pop group performs well, but yeah Beast do have some charisma unlike the other rookie boy bands. Have they performed "Before Shock" yet? I'd really like to the see that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2010)

lol only one perf so far, and that was comeback


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

Bom looks cute when she's chubby. Netizens talking about self control, lol.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 5, 2010)

Cara, can you please make me an ava using this pic as stock? I'll try to find a bigger one with better quality, but please use that for now.

-edit- Dammit, I think this is the best there is


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

What god forsaken black arts is this?!! Hyo looks amazing there


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What god forsaken black arts is this?!! Hyo looks amazing there


EXCUSE ME

HYO ALWAYS LOOKS AMAZING


----------



## Adachi (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, apparently Tiffany and Isak (who's that?) went on SSF last night.

Cool beans.

-edit-



> Isak is 24 years old - she went to the same high school as Jessica and Tiffany, and Tiffany used to live with her. She debuted as part of Isak n Jiyeon in 2002. She now works as a DJ/VJ for Arirang. Her singing voice is amazing! And she's close to all the girls too.



Wow, that's neat.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

i always miss fany

shit makes me cry


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't know what to do with the spao pic just yet

so lets wait until theres a better version hopefully

then i can make something better looking than this


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2010)

> EXCUSE ME
> 
> HYO ALWAYS LOOKS AMAZING



Courtesy of Photoshop

I kid I kid, don't shoot me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 5, 2010)

i contemplate shooting hyo haters every day.

i just realized how much my avatar fits that.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 6, 2010)

They all look great.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2010)

I just repped everyone on this page because I received an SNSD high, I think the high was caused by their performance today and I was able to see down their shirts 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqbsZpXpg7c[/YOUTUBE]

Kara's Seungyeon fell down today


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 6, 2010)

i lol'd but felt bad

still not a kara/lupin fan


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

SEUNGYEON IS A BAMF

CHICK GOT RIGHT UP AND WAS LIKE

BITCHES IMMA SHOOT YOU WITH MAH GUN

But yeah about to finish MuCore perfs, bee arr bee


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

AWWWW FANY DID THE LUPIN POSE IN OH!

EDIT: lol they all did, Kara Gen is pretty cute sometimes


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 6, 2010)

Love the expression when she got up


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2010)

That was hot.:ho


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2010)

I want to start K-Pop but I dunno which ones are really cool.

Some advice please?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

> Some advice please?



You can't go wrong with Wondergirls, DBSK, SNSD, Big Bang and Brown Eyed Girls.

And lol Seungyeon, she got up and was like "you saw nothing bitches"


> AWWWW FANY DID THE LUPIN POSE IN OH!
> 
> EDIT: lol they all did, Kara Gen is pretty cute sometimes



Omo link please

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgKB6rkNgc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2010)

Ne-yo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Nn_IS3Auw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah I know its very Ne-Yo.

Lol pics from One Way:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You can't go wrong with Wondergirls, DBSK, SNSD, Big Bang and Brown Eyed Girls.
> 
> And lol Seungyeon, she got up and was like "you saw nothing bitches"
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkyNenUJ0ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lilith (Mar 6, 2010)

just buy me ice cream


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2010)

So          cute.


----------



## Lilith (Mar 6, 2010)

oppa      oppa


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

gee gee gee gee lilith lilith lilith


----------



## Lilith (Mar 6, 2010)

im gonna write a song about an oppa  an oppa nudey 
and then i will sell it to sm and snsd is gonna sing my oppa nudey song
it will be about oppas and noodles


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

okay

but make a line for seohyun thats about unnis

better yet, make it out to cara


----------



## Lilith (Mar 6, 2010)

unnis are good too

i already got the first line

oppa oppa yeah yeah oppa


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

sounds like 12 mubank wins


----------



## Lilith (Mar 6, 2010)

oppa oppa yeah yeah oppa
lets go search for the unnis
i like unnis 
and we like oppas
lets make a Whopper
but noodles are good too
oppa oppa yeah yeah oppa

what a good song i love it so much

i know rite
im the king
im going to be a songwriter


----------



## Adachi (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

> i like unnis
> and we like oppas
> lets make a Whopper



Sounds pretty good


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

oh mai gawsh

i need a gif of Yuri going YOU DIE at the end of Invincible Youth ep 17

it was pretty priceless though sooo wrong


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

Talking of IY how funny was that soldier guy? I lolled so hard at him making fun out of them for milking Genie, "How long do I have to keep wishing?"


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL I loved that episode

That guy was pretty awesome, sometimes i like it when the idols interact with normal people of the opposite sex, mostly because if they're with other idols it's staged/feels staged

that was true awesome, however


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

Kara will be attending this year?s Korean Music Festival at the Hollywood Bowl in Los Angeles, with Nicole as the MC.!!!and more of course

anyone here lives near LA? or planning to go?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

oh how i wish lol

Kara would be awesome to see live, conidering they'd be performing lupin


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> oh how i wish lol
> 
> Kara would be awesome to see live, conidering they'd be performing lupin



hell yeah!!! definitely LUPIN!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats the guy who married his cushion right? Such fail.

For you Itchi:


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 6, 2010)

I was watching the ceremony on a Brazilian website, and I got to say I was crying out loud from laughing.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 6, 2010)

people marry kpop cushions?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmm.

I wonder if marrying a sweet potato would get Seohyun's attention. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

loooool the cushion is wearing a wedding dress


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thats the guy who married his cushion right? Such fail.
> 
> For you Itchi:



hahaha thanks!!! Nicole <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What god forsaken black arts is this?!! Hyo looks amazing there


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT

SHE LOOKS MORE UGLY THERE THAN EVER. LOOK AT THOSE EYEBROWS ldromya

/flameresist


----------



## MOTO (Mar 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Kara will be attending this year?s Korean Music Festival at the Hollywood Bowl in Los Angeles, with Nicole as the MC.!!!and more of course
> 
> anyone here lives near LA? or planning to go?


I think it's too late now to get tickets? Are you going? I should just go book a room at the Sheraton hotel anyways, to stalk meet Nicole :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2010)

Now that you say it her eyebrows do look strange but she looks doable there, and thats what its all about

we're such pigs lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

Elite said:


> I think it's too late now to get tickets? Are you going? I should just go book a room at the Sheraton hotel anyways, to stalk meet Nicole :ho



there is still a lot of tickets available ^^ but those are all far seats. 
$175 to $100 are almost sold out
still got $70 to $20
I'm planning on going xD of course


----------



## MOTO (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, this is tough. I think I might want to wait for the next batch of artists to be release but it might be sold out by then. I also don't want to go just for Kara. Damn. If SNSD was already attending then this would be a no brainer for me.

You planning on meeting KARA or other artists at their hotel? I heard you can find them in the lobby for autographs.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

Elite said:


> Oh, this is tough. I think I might want to wait for the next batch of artists to be release but it might be sold out by then. I also don't want to go just for Kara. Damn. If SNSD was already attending then this would be a no brainer for me.
> 
> You planning on meeting KARA or other artists at their hotel? I heard you can find them in the lobby for autographs.



what!!! autographs? hell yeah!!!
I guess Imma camp there xD KARA!!! Nicole <3


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2010)

I think Hollywood Bowl is one of the best chances to meet Korean artists.  I think a lot of people from SSF last year were able to meet the girls.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder if they will sale KARA goods xD


----------



## MOTO (Mar 6, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> what!!! autographs? hell yeah!!!
> I guess Imma camp there xD KARA!!! Nicole <3


I'm not entirely sure how it works but it's not like a fansigning event with tables and lines, they'll be roaming around so you have to find them yourself. Good luck!



koguryo said:


> I think Hollywood Bowl is one of the best chances to meet Korean artists.  I think a lot of people from SSF last year were able to meet the girls.


Yeah I remember all the fan accounts and videos. Soy, the founder of SSF actually had a whole conversation with Fany :amazed


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 6, 2010)

well if I can't get any of their autograph...I hope at least I can get some decent goods @ the concert ^^


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 7, 2010)

Is SNSD confirmed in KMF? I've not seen their names on the list of artist who'll be joining. DBSK isn't even on the list, though that list might not be final.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i don't think they've been confirmed

what i would love is to see beast and joori


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Is SNSD confirmed in KMF? I've not seen their names on the list of artist who'll be joining. DBSK isn't even on the list, though that list might not be final.



KMF? 

please expound 

EDIT: well no need now, i read the previous posts


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Sadly we probably won't see BEAST until next year

However, if the last batch were to be like "BEAST, SNSD, and T-ara"

I would go fucking nuts and start driving over to cali rite now. >_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL

CORRUPTED VER. OF TAENY REACTION

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iluci_y3_MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 7, 2010)

korean music is nice and all but i swear some  music videos are soo cheesy


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> LOL
> 
> CORRUPTED VER. OF TAENY REACTION
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iluci_y3_MA[/YOUTUBE]



it's not funny since the fake sub isn't even using any of the words that they're saying. doesn't flow well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> korean music is nice and all but i swear some music videos are soo cheesy



Welcome to Kpop, cheese everywhere.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> it's not funny since the fake sub isn't even using any of the words that they're saying. doesn't flow well.



well that's a plus for me since i don't know korean 

and cute

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPpOgaP2GOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Mar 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rCmYR4GPhc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Shin Dang Dong~


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

you people are going to make me fall in love with the sweet potato


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

That's the plan. :ho

Only she won't love you back.

Cuz she's teh ghei


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

8eight- Validity Period MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK64D0iQLCY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Sadly we probably won't see BEAST until next year
> 
> However, if the last batch were to be like "BEAST, SNSD, and T-ara"
> 
> I would go fucking nuts and start driving over to cali rite now. >_>


I would fly over immediately. And you wouldn't have to pay for a hotel Cara I already have multiple places to stay in Cali.



Deputy Myself said:


> I like cheese


I like your sig wouter. And lmao at Dman.



Sweet Potato said:


> That's the plan. :ho
> 
> Only she won't love you back.
> 
> Cuz she's teh ghei


I lol'd so much at this for some odd reason.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

aw that was a good song


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Just remember Seobaby, Potatoes before Bros


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Maaaaan.

I'm so jealous of Yonghwa.  Though I sort of like him because of how confused he is by her, but he's trying hard. xD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

This girl has one of the most beautiful voices I've heard in a while:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2wv9R5C60o[/YOUTUBE]
Love this song by her, reminds me a little of Damien Rice:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4oSuzzEvhg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Siwon is so great

i read he stuck up for henry and zhou mi


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

I swear Siwon is so gay.

Siwon, Seohyun, Heechul and Jokwon should create a group.

Shit would be awesome.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2010)

oh good god i thought Siwon turned gay,  i mean i have my doubts with Heechul but Siwon?! 

good thing it was just a joke


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

This is Jo Kwon:


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

lol Siwon is a pretty strange guy

he's highly religious, overly polite and uses excessive hand gestures

he also likes it when the guys support him with kisses. xD

That sounds pretty hidden ghey, but i can't tell with guys.  It would take Kaga to know for reals. d:


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2010)

and that guy is from?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

Jo Kwon is my hero.



I miss Kaga though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

DUMMY

YOU DUNNO JO KWON? 

in b4 tendou & ennoea gif spam


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

He's from 2AM and he's pretty hilarious:


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> lol Siwon is a pretty strange guy
> 
> he's highly religious, overly polite and uses excessive hand gestures
> 
> ...



he's metrosexual all right, or at least "sophisticated" like Englishmen but i dont think he's gay


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i like how i'm included in the gif spam


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Im split with Siwon but honestly he kisses guys far too much, I'd say he's probably more likely to be gay than straight. Sorry Dummy


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i wonder how a group with all them would really sound, considering they have various musical talents

I'm under the impression that if you take certain members from certain groups, they could make some badass music rather than their catchy pop stuff.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> DUMMY
> 
> YOU DUNNO JO KWON?
> 
> in b4 tendou & ennoea gif spam



nope, sorry not a 2AM/2PM fan 



Ennoea said:


> Im split with Siwon but honestly he kisses guys far too much, I'd say he's probably more likely to be gay than straight. Sorry *dummy*



well its ok with my, not a fan of Siwon anyway...i feel like he hugs the cam far too much as compared to other SuJu members, i once thought he was the leader since he shows up most of the time


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i don't think the kissing of the guys tells you much.

i could point out hundreds of occasions where boy bands have done that. especially in japan with johnny's.

it's usually to please the fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> lol i wonder how a group with all them would really sound, considering they have various musical talents


They would make a great group, Siwon would stand around humping Heechul, Heechul would be doing Iceicca and going pabo, Seobaby would be wearing a sweet potato bra while licking a lolipop and flashing her panties at all the fangirls, all the while Jo kwon would do ssanti and scream for-evaar while shaking his ass.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

I want Tablo in that group. Token straight person.

Then the music would be even more epic.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They would make a great group, Siwon would stand around humping Heechul, Heechul would be doing Iceicca and going pabo, *Seobaby would be wearing a sweet potato bra while licking a lolipop and flashing her panties at all the fangirls,* all the while Jo kwon would do ssanti and scream for-evaar while shaking his ass.



your posts make my mind happier than words ;__;


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Also, 

Some of the comments are lol.

Now if only we can get a vid of seohyun's reaction to this...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

to agree with one of the comments, soshi should do photoshoots like that.

also i saw a hyoyeon avatar in the comments and that quickly became the best thing on the page.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 7, 2010)

I met a half-black half-korean dude today.

Disturbing..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

You met Tiger Woods


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> I met a half black-half korean-dude today.
> 
> Disturbing..



[divshare]myId=10692283-35f[/divshare]


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 7, 2010)

No, he was weird as fuck.

Proper black, the ones that glow blue. But he had a flat type face and chinese eyes.

It was just not right.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

omg that autoplay of that song scared the shit out of me. but it later became a pleasant scare.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

i can't stop staring at Seungyeon and Hara in your sig 

Hara seriously looks like she's getting an itch she had for a while why seungyeon just makes you wanna laugh with her XDD


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i saw the perf and i wonder where that part of choreography actually fits.

omg that autoplay scared me again!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i took the autoplay off

i just wanted yakuza to hear the half black half korean win that is T


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

now i'm going to download that off this thread.  
if you listen to anything enough times, you're gonna like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol KF does that mean you like Ukiss now?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

no i didn't think of that like that. 

ok maybe i listen to that song a couple times a week, but it doesn't mean i like them!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i will never listen to u kiss


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

yuck me too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm blessed to the point of never hearing their songs before


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

my goal for 2010 is to ukiss roll you.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

> i'm blessed to the point of never hearing their songs before



But they're all grown up now!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i don't ever want to hear them. only way you could make me listen to them is if it would get me married to sohee or fany or hyo or sunny or sooyoung or joori or uee etc etc etc


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

such stubbornes only fuels my will of fire to make you hear them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

i will mute everytime i click a link or open this thread


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

april 1st. stay away 
i started listening to BEG. am i late to the party or what


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

you sound about as late as i was

but i have an excuse since i didn't listen to kpop until cara saved me (my hero)


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

pffffffffffft BEG > kara.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

wrong cara kf

cara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kara


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2010)

BEG is pretty much one of the best girl groups in Korea, its slightly unfair to compare them to Kara who stand no chance. The only group that can match them in terms of performance is SNSD.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

OOH really?  i'm soooo sorry.
wait i'm not


----------



## pfft (Mar 7, 2010)

yes you are kf dont be talkin like that about nudie.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

you killed the thread mister pfft.
you have to talk about kara, snsd, or 2pm.


----------



## pfft (Mar 7, 2010)

I think your Kara sig sucks.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

i think your stupid blender badge sucks.






So what happened to Rainbow? and big bang?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 7, 2010)

looooool pfft

speaking of kara i still can't seem to like lupin, but i keep trying for some odd reason

kf don't diss the shark gang


----------



## koguryo (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a nice BEG song


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Rainbow, who dat?

As for Big Bang, they are busy celebrating because they threw away 2NE1 for that Lollipop ver. 2


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Goddamn, K-pop is really boring lately.

BLACK SOSHI, WHERE ART THOU COMMENCE??????


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 8, 2010)

you confused me when you said black soshi

then i realized you meant the dark and sexy soshi


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Soshi turning black.

That _would_ be something.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 8, 2010)

Sooyoung, I hope. 



Also 

*takes deep breath*




*Spoiler*: _fan account of Taeyeon's surprise birthday party copypasta from soshified_ 




*Spoiler*: _warning: has melting TaeNy moment_ 



Taeyeon' Birthday Party fan account

The party ended little past midnight.
Tiffany, Seohyun, Sunny, Sooyoung and Yoona came. Sooyoung MC'ed and Sunny assisted.


After the cake, there was talk time where each member said something about Taeyeon

The first one was,
The one with the most cringe inducing moving talk Hwang Mi Young keke (Sooyoung introduced her this way keke)
When Sooyoung introduced her Fany said Taeyeon is even more cringeworthy these days.
She revealed that when Taeyeon texts her, she calls Fany "YePeuni" (Pretty Dear)
Next to her Taengoo then made an uncle laugh heoheo keke

Fany said she was really surprised at the number of candles '22' on the cake.
They grew together like this already and she realized they have spent so much time together
She said let's be together even longer than the time spent so far, and said "I love you".
And feeling embarrassed she did the eye smile keke.
Then she and Taengoo hugged hard.


Now Yoona's turn. Yoona was embarrassed and had a choding expression. She said she couldn't talk straight and she turned around facing the balloons at back kekeke
She said Taeyeon didn't talk much about her sadness, pain, and hardships before.
But now she talks to members about those hardships in her heart.
Yoona is so happy of this and hopes Taeyeon will continue to share everything with the members.
And said she is thankful and that she loves her.
After this talk Yoona seemed embarrassed and did an aegyo keke. So adorable it killed me. And Sooyoung imitated this exactly then they started talking in that aegyo voice. Then Fany said 'Oh those aegyo voices are giving me lots of stress these days' kekeke


When it was Seohyun's time to talk she let out a sigh making the girls laugh out loud kekeke
Seohyun didn't talk long kekeke
She said I love you and Thank you repeatedly and the last touching word she said to Taeyeon was "Thank you for being born"
But when Seohyun was talking Fany and Yoong would keep eating the cake so the fans were giggling,
then Seohyun in her maknae unique tone said "Why... Why are you laughing?" like she was puzzled and it was the cutest thing kekekeke


When Sunny started to talk it was already touching she started by calling her "Leader Kim Taeyeon" TT TT TT
Yes our Soshi Leader Kim Taeyeon jjang TT TT

She thanked her and said even with the great burden of being the leader Taeyeon worked so hard.
And said "My friend let's be always together"


Then the MC Sooyoung had her turn.
Like Yoona, Sooyoung said she is also happy that Taeyeon opened her heart more and shared her hardships together.
She said it only seemed yesterday that she and Taeyeon were commuting to their school in uniforms together but they are now 22 and the girls are singers and have won No 1s and Daesang awards(Fans cheered loudly at this point) and all of it is so wonderous she said.
While talking about Taeyeon, Sooyoung used the phrase "unbreakable bond" and I really felt this expression in my heart TT TT
Soooyoung then said while there are many great girl group singers, she thinks woori Taeyeon sings really great and Sooyoung herself is a fan. Then Soonkyu said "Taeyeon sings the best among the girl groups. That is what I hear in my ears"(And a great cheer from the crowd here kekekeke). Then Soonkyu added that our lead vocal Taeyeon is the shortest one and the girls said "Soonkyu you need to think of your own height" kekekeke


After the members' talk Taeyeon said
"These days it's hard for all of us to get together. It's been some time since we were able to get together and talk like this(The members nod). Since we are nine members, a group with many members, we need to talk like this more but the members have so many individual schedules now hehe. Yoona has to go to the beauty shop right after this party for FO2 filming."

Here Yoona confessed that to be here for the party she skipped washing up at home keke Fany next to her held her nose and made gestures like something is stinking keke. Sooyoung said "Hey Taeyeon you are the one with the most schedules! Why are you meeting so many chingoos?" keke I think she means Chinhan Chingoo.

Taeyeon continued "And Seohyun comes home late these days because of WGM. Fany, Sooyoung, and Sunny all have schedules in the morning. And they are all here to congratulate me I am so grateful"



There was question time from fans and the one fan asked how come the fanservice seems to be better now

Taeyeon answered that before she was... like when fans approach her she would tend to step back. But doing the concert last year she says she has gone through lots of changes in her thoughts and character. She said there are some things she made promise to herself. And many fans visit her parents spec shop and she talks to her dad at night about them. Listening to all the stories from fans Taeyeon says she felt that she should approach the fans herself. And said "From now on I will be loving more and more and I don't think it will ever turn less heehee". So moving TT TT TT TT

One samchon fan asked how Taeyeon manages her health.
Taeyeon said she doesn't TT TT
She said she doesn't even take the medicines that she should. And maknae beside her yelled "That's true!" kekeke
Maknae is sensitive to health management she kept scolding Taeyeon kekeke
Maknae said "Taeyeon unnie.. when she has stomach ache but she wants ice cream then she eats ice cream. She will eat and say *Oh I think I have stomach trouble but oh this taste good~*"
Soonkyu said she will force medicine in Taeyeon's mouth if she has to...
Taeyeon talked about her throat - "You know some time ago my throat went bad(The fans yelled Park Kyung Lim! here) Yes that's right hehehe. After that my throat wasn't completely well and I did the Encore Concert and since yesterday my throat became little swollen. So on Inkigayo today to be honest I lipsync'ed... My throat condition was pretty bad."
"But maknae takes care of me keke"
"I promise to manage my health better from now on"

And Yuri is fine.
Soonkyu said "Ah and Yuri is the one that takes care of her health the most and how come she got it" keke
Yoona said "I am her roomate even. And I didn't get it hehehe"
Sooyoung said "Hey be careful it could be dormant inside you kekeke"
Taeyeon then said "After Yuri was diagnosed, we all went to the hospital to get checked out and we are all ok" and the fans clapped.
Fany said "Yuri had a lot of schedules so that may be the reason why she got it. But then how come she is ok?" as she was pointing to Sunny. Sunny then shrugged and pointed at herself like she was saying she doesn't know anything about it kekeke
Taeyeon said "I texted with Yuri today. She is a lot better. You should see her soon hehe"

cr: pinch@dc



Plus some hints about Black Soshi

And the follow up song will be out soon... the girls were so confident about it~ hehe
We are so looking forward to it I don't know how much more should I expect heehee
It is futuristic.. It could be awkward at first but Soshi always leads the trend, the girls said kekeke
The girls themselves were quite surprised filming the MV..
Aak kekeke And Fany said "Please look forward to the blackened Soshi"
Said Sooyoung and Yuri's face might not be visible.. kekekeke

MV will be great and there is "something fascinating" in it kekekeke


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 8, 2010)

other than me, cara, and you graham, i don't know who everyone likes in snsd

i want to know now


----------



## koguryo (Mar 8, 2010)

Sooyoung


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

I love all nine of them equally, period.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 8, 2010)

adachi i will ignore your response

even though it's technically the best


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

I love all nine of them

i'm just overly gay for seohyun


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

Nudes so do you masturbate with a potato while looking at pics of Seohyun?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 8, 2010)

i still view cara as a mirror image of seohyun, so when i thought about that it seemed odd that seohyun was masturbating to herself. 

on a different topic, this leessang is good i like him

now time for me to sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

> this leessang is good i like him



Yeah leesang is good, loved his last album.



> It has been known that as soon as Brian McKnight saw a video of TaeYang singing he had decided that he wanted TaeYang to perform with him. *TaeYang has been recognised as the trendy R&B singer in Korea committed to black music*.


Umm what?

Also what is Korea's obsession with Brian Mcknight? From what I remember he just sang cheesy love songs and wore white shirts and pants with their buttons open. Maybe I should listen to his songs again.

K Pop Top 20:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKJoj0w6yRs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Lollipop 2 (Directors cut ver):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyODX7UugzM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Lol the song is so suggestive, "Girl you're my lollipop," "She wants to taste my lollipop," "cum cum cum"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

EPIK HIGH~ RUN MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZybiQMq1GY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I won't even say anything, just watch it, its good.

I saw this at AKP:


> epic high isnt eeven real hiphop though
> there guy w/ piano and etc not that gangsta like BB halleluyah


FUCK YOU BIATCH.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

that comment


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> adachi i will ignore your response
> 
> even though it's technically the best


Wait what? Why you be hatin'? 



Ennoea said:


> K Pop Top 20:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKJoj0w6yRs&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Hmm, nice video.



Ennoea said:


> I saw this at AKP:
> 
> FUCK YOU BIATCH.



Pure faggotry.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm it was a pretty good video

but i do think they could of sacrificed a bit of tablo and mithra's shots to be a little more conclusive D:

edit: wait nvm, double checked, i get it now


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm, even though "I Go Crazy Because of You" sounds like a Britney Spears rip-off song, T-ara is growing hotter and hotter in my eyes. 

And then there's also CN Blue.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, the other song they added to the album was pretty good too

that and i really like hyomin from IY :ho


----------



## Adachi (Mar 8, 2010)

A lot of people say their Absolute First Album is "simply amazing".

Maybe I should try that.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

> A lot of people say their Absolute First Album is "simply amazing".



Its okay, personally too much autotune and repeating of the choruses to the point its beyond annoying, but for a rookie entry its decent. I do have a soft spot for Lies tho.

btw Cara, the battle for the most posts in this thread is now between us, get ready cuz Im coming at u from behind


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

Tablo's hair lol

Amazing song. Man, I am so busy that I feel so out of the loop.

Today one of my friends who is a kpop nub posted the epik high vid on his fbook. I didn't even know about it till I saw it on his page 

What has become of me


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

> epic high isnt eeven real hiphop though
> there guy w/ piano and etc not that gangsta like BB halleluyah


                      .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

Well you have important things to do Sasori, work, masturbate, poop. You can only keep tabs on so much.

Btw their album comes out either today or tommorow.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

Link me via PM when you find out.

It will be muchly appreciated.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

now that saso is here



Sasori said:


> Nudes so do you masturbate with a potato while looking at pics of Seohyun?



we don't have any sweet potatos right now


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

also

you got any T albums?

I have the one with Payday and Black Happiness on it, and one other i think...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> now that saso is here
> 
> 
> 
> we don't have any sweet potatos right now


Go buy some. And a camera :ho



Sweet Potato said:


> also
> 
> you got any T albums?
> 
> I have the one with Payday and Black Happiness on it, and one other i think...


I don't have any of T's albums. Or might have dloaded them but just never heard them lol

I'm too busy to even listen to the shit I downloaded months ago =/

Just search Tasha or her other 3434342 aliases on asianload, that's what I did.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll PM, don't fret. 

Now back to stalking those girls Sasori


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 8, 2010)

alright will do

...not about the camera


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2010)

> alright will do
> 
> ...not about the camera



But you will pleasure yourself with a sweet potato while looking at Seobaby

Oh Nudey I underestimated you. I must do the same, bring me a banana and a pic of Yoona!! I won't be defeated


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2010)

Bananas are more suited for chansung.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 9, 2010)

i have a surplus of sweet potatoes

just saying


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2010)

I got an email from MapTheSoul.com telling me that the album is out


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2010)

​


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 9, 2010)

nice story Sas


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2010)

I made it in 5 mins on MS Paint.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

Did anyone read YG's love confession? 


> In previous years, FROM YG was a place to post information about our singers,
> But since it’s the last today, I will end with my personal confession.
> 
> I was born in December 1969, Year of the Rooster, so I’m approaching my 40s ㅜㅜ
> ...



This is the girl in question:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 9, 2010)

what is this?

i am confused


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

Yang Hyun Suk, the president of YG admitted to dating a girl named Lee Eun Jool for 9 years. She's apparently the member of an old YG girl group, 12 years his junior.

When he was younger he had made a promise with fellow Seo Taiji members not to have a marriage ceremony, but now he's announce that he'll probably have to break it. The girl in question lost both her parents, and so he's decided to take responsibility and marry her. They will have a private ceremony and he's pretty much stating he wants to make her happy after making her suffer for 9 years with his attitude.

Also it seems like he'll be less involved with YG from now on, semi-retirement from the sounds of it.

Other YG news:

- GD will release a concert album with Flo Rida feat on Heartbreaker.
-Se7en, Taeyang, Gummy and 2NE1 will release albums in the first half of 2010.
-Bigbang, 2NE1, TOP, Daesung and Seungri will have promotions in the latter half of 2010.

Just one more news, Cho PD has retired. I really don't know him but apparently he was the "nations rapper". He claims to be sick of the trends and social conformity in music nowadays, and so had decided to go back to a normal life with this message:


> “Sometimes there has got to be albums like these in our country. Albums that provide leverage but make a man poor.”


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah I see. 

Cho PD? The one who always went after GD cause he's a douche and can't stand that he doesn't do better than GD? Good riddance, never liked him anyway.

And poor Tablo, akp ruining his day. I hope allkpop is closed someday soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2010)

Owneeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2010)

Owned.

And shes hot.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OmZPNNDPf0[/YOUTUBE]
Love it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG67Mkf1ejI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 9, 2010)

AKP does everyone a favour. Stream.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2010)

I just downloaded Oneway's album today. I'll listen to it after I get bored with Epilogue.

Which will be in 3 months time 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNZA04nnzvc[/YOUTUBE]One of my favourite tracks from the album. I am totally in love with Mithra's voice.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

I wished the album was longer, Noise, Scale and Coffe are my favourites, great album.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2010)

Which I don't give a darn about, but lol @ Sunny coming second. Any kid would be lucky to have Sunny as their mum. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

> Any kid would be lucky to have Sunny as their mum



Can you imagine a baby and being in competition with their mother for ageyo?


*Spoiler*: __ 







All Im gonna say is dibs on Sulli.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 9, 2010)

lol

they put all the pretty kids in f(x) D:


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Can you imagine a baby and being in competition with their mother in ageyo
> 
> 
> 
> All Im gonna say is dibs on Sulli.


In an aegyo competition, I'd go with Taeyeon. She hates it, which makes it really cute.  

Sulli is 1 pretty girl though... no paedo.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also it seems like he'll be less involved with YG from now on, semi-retirement from the sounds of it.


Hmm, what's with the CEOs/Founders of the Big 3 this year? JYP's retreating into being a singer and helping behind the scenes, LSM resigned from his position and is focusing on foreign markets, and now YG with his marriage.

I hope things don't go downhill from here.

Just read this. AKP is fucking pathetic.



Ennoea said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn Sulli, sometimes it's hard to remember she's younger than me.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 10, 2010)

love this song and the drama too <3

[YOUTUBE]QTk2q1ynQQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atsuo (Mar 10, 2010)

hey am new at this forum suprised theres a korean music section

epik high is the best


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2010)

He acknowledged Epik High as the best.

Clearly he should have b& immunity.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I was as pretty as Sulli.

fml she's younger than me too.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2010)

Just post nudes Kimmi.

ppl will be like Sulli who?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2010)

lol sassy u keep tryin kk


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> BEG is pretty much one of the best girl groups in Korea, its slightly unfair to compare them to Kara who stand no chance. The only group that can match them in terms of performance is SNSD.



I love SNSD and they're my favorite girl group ever, but lol they are nothing compared to BEG. BEG's vocals are signifigantly better, if I'd compare them to anyone in SM it'd be CSJH the Grace.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

WANT GET NOW

and yeah, BEG is awesome because of better songs and because their group is concentrated on singing talent rather than 'filler' members (no offense meant, i just couldn't think of a better term >_>) Jea Narsha and Gain were all trained AND talented singers and Miryo is probably the best rapping female idol there is

SNSD also has the same, however when it gets down to it, pretty much all the dancers are just trained vocally, with really no extreme talent in the area, they were pretty much made for the group, which i have no problem with in the end

though i wanna hear yoona rap again one day.  i think her voice tone would sound interesting doing it :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

I use commas too much

note to self: sentence structure/syntax


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 10, 2010)

REALTALK

I can't wait for Son Dambi's comeback.
DBSK plz 2 b getting back 2 Korea and release some dance songs.
Geng, ily don't leave SuJu. ;;
SS501 comeback in May. !!!
Shinee... keep doing HB.

That's all I really care about atm. And of course SNSD, but they're doing well right now lol.

Now excuse me as I disappear for a week and then come back.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

NO COME BACK SRUBEAR 

and yeah i just want everything to continue without drama


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 10, 2010)

god cara i love your ava so much

also lol taeyeon's waist measurement has been revealed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

lol interesting

Hyos got a skinny 24 inch waist too


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 10, 2010)

from all the dancing probably



pek hyo


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

yah she's got a dancers body, strong thighs, skinny waist

that and she's also surprisingly short

she's only like 2 cm taller than taeyeon or something xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 10, 2010)

oh btw! anyone here is going to Hollywood Bowl on May 1st? Korean Music Festival


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

Sandara Park and her racy pics scandal:


Also is it just me or does the new WG member look creepy?



> anyone here is going to *Hollywood Blow* on May 1st? Korean Music Festival



I wish

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01OOPGb8-iE&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]
Oh shit this song is lolz, its called "Dok go Die." Its apparently aimed at Dok2.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sandara Park and her racy pics scandal:


I saw that when it came out back then. :ho



> Also is it just me or does the new WG member look creepy?


Lol. 
I think there needs to be less forehead for one. I mean, she should go for some bangs to hide most parts of her face? I kid I kid. 



Tendou Souji said:


> god cara i love your ava so much
> 
> also lol taeyeon's waist measurement has been revealed.


Oh Taeng. pek


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 10, 2010)

no one live in CA here?
from my house to Hollywood Bowl...its about 45 mins drive >_<


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

whoa they replaced that girl in wonder girls? that's fast


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

She looks about 5 to begin with, and on top of it she just looks weird.


> no one live in CA here?
> from my house to Hollywood Bowl...its about 45 mins drive >_<



I live in England so unless I could fly like Superman I can't do it


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

did you photoshop that?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 10, 2010)

hollywood bowl eh?

if i have someone to go with i guess sure


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

I swear someone in JYP has really bad photoshop skills, just look at this:


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

is it supposed to make me want guys instead?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2010)

What hotel are the KMF performers gonna be staying in?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 10, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> What hotel are the KMF performers gonna be staying in?


Sheraton Los Angeles Downtown Hotel as the official partner hotel of the 2010 Korea Times Music Festival at the Hollywood Bowl. ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

> is it supposed to make me want guys instead?



SNSD will save you:


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

how much cosmetic surgery did these ladies have?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2010)

None or not much that it made any real difference since they were all pretty in their pre-debut pictures.
They just have really good make up artist' and hairstylist. Though the girls still look great without any make up. Well, except Sica maybe? 



IchiTenshou said:


> Sheraton Los Angeles Downtown Hotel as the official partner hotel of the 2010 Korea Times Music Festival at the Hollywood Bowl. ^^


Excellent.

Now to have someone scout the place for me.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sandara Park and her racy pics scandal:



she was an actress here in the Philippines before going back to Korea to join 2NE1


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah dara was famous before 2ne1

she was also hot during and before 2ne1


----------



## Adachi (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> WANT GET NOW


LOL, I just realised this is one of their Dark Soshi promotional pictures. I thought it's another random photoshoot or something. 

And HEY GAISES, LOOK WHAT I FOUND OMONA :



Now I feel like a  guilty man.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol Yuri, she's just daydreaming about the time Seohyun caressed her milk machine like that

Can you imagine if SNSD did an Abracadabra level of dark? Anyway Yuri looks good, I wonder who'll pull the concept off the best?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 11, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> oh btw! anyone here is going to Hollywood Bowl on May 1st? Korean Music Festival



I am! Where will you be sitting? My best friend bought garden box so I'll be expecting to see sexy Nicole up close whooooo! And about time Wonder Girls perform at the KMF.


Dark Yuri looks sooo deliciously sexy! omggggggg


----------



## Adachi (Mar 11, 2010)

^Holy crap, your name 

Ace to your sig, also


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 11, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> I am! Where will you be sitting? My best friend bought garden box so I'll be expecting to see sexy Nicole up close whooooo! And about time Wonder Girls perform at the KMF.
> 
> 
> Dark Yuri looks sooo deliciously sexy! omggggggg



wow cool Garden Box >_< I dont have enough money T.T
I will be in $50 section!!!
I'm having trouble buying the tickets on Korean Time!!!!


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 11, 2010)

Try this one
Don't fap too much Sasori.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

^wtf


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 11, 2010)

DEAR GOD THAT MAY BE THE GREATEST SITE EVER MADE.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

lol it's so hilarious when you think about it

the only one that isn't only seen in asian pics is the V sign

i also use the heart sign for irl trolling, but not in pictures.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 11, 2010)

you only see the v sign in tanaka reina photoshoots really

it's not used that much anymore

still that site is dfhkj'slkd.h;lajfhd;laskhfjdv;lakh

reminds me why i want to marry an asian


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POOmYNUTa3Y[/YOUTUBE]


to compare if you want lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyG1FG3H6rY[/YOUTUBE]

I like Brian's singing a bit more, but I like the silhouette and dance part in derulo's 

however no @ at the end of his, his zoom ins look so ghey


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 11, 2010)

I am officially a T-ARA fan now.

Finally addicted to their new song.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope they release a teaser soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it just me or is 2NE1's new the song the most annoying thing ever? Atleast Bom looks cute in the new mv. For their next album can we please have more You and I, and less of this and Please don't go.



Love this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LILcj-7v6eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 11, 2010)

my fave song currently


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is it just me or is 2NE1's new the song the most annoying thing ever? Atleast Bom looks cute in the new mv. For their next album can we please have more You and I, and less of this and Please don't go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing singing by a girl fan.. I am speechless on how freakish she sounds and not to mention how cute she sings, too :]



Al-Yasa said:


> my fave song currently


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol Al Yasa why did you delete your post? Don't worry no one here is petty, we welcome all views. 

As for Maslo, I do like Blackout more than Heartbreaker. If you're talking about skill then I think theres plenty of rappers who are much better than GD.

Honestly BB are incredibly overrated, mostly thanks to their crazy fans who swamp every post that has anything to do with Hip hop and go around talking about how BB is better than everyone. The most recent moronic post I came across was that One Way had stolen their dancing moves from TOP.

I do love BB, they're all invidually talented and produce some good music, but the fangirls need to calm down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

wat

i love TOP as much as the next guy but wat

just lol wat


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

*OH

MY

GOD*


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

spanner i can't look at your post

i'm afraid i'll develop permanent arousal syndrome


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

While the girls look fantastic, I have to say Im not that impressed by their outfits at the moment, hopefully it'll change.

Lol Narsha on her scandal with the guy from Mighty Mouth:


> “What was your reaction when your scandal with Sangchu was revealed?”, Narsha replied, “It was my first scandal since the 4 years I debuted… Among the many handsome male celebrities, I don’t know why it had to be with a vegetable.”




And is it me or do all the Korean video sites take forever to load!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

they do lol

and omg

i take glimpses of the photo and never knew i could feel this gay


----------



## Adachi (Mar 11, 2010)

K-pop: helping Cara and Kaga manifest their sexual orientations gayly since 2009

Also lol at Narsha, reminds me of her New Year wish of having a scandal with one (or was it two lol) idol(s) this year


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

oh good we're off that page

serious eyeliner is srsly hawt


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> While the girls look fantastic, I have to say Im not that impressed by their outfits at the moment, hopefully it'll change.
> 
> Lol Narsha on her scandal with the guy from Mighty Mouth:



holy shit, is there a site for that? link pleeeeease


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

I meant the site Naver, get your mind out of the gutter

Haven't found a Korean porn site yet in my travels


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea oneway magic is on repeat.

I hated it at first cos it is a complete rip off of neyo, the music, the singing, the style, everything - and I'm an avid neyo fan.

But then I just couldn't help but fall in love with it - probably because I'm a avid neyo fan


----------



## Sasori (Mar 11, 2010)

Search Fetish Korea


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 11, 2010)

COME CLOSEERRRRRRRR


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah the whole Ne-yo vibe made me cringe at first, but I think One Way added just enough of their own style in the whole of the album for it not to be too bad. The song Magic on its own is pretty much Neyo, thats why I preferred the remix of Magic.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 11, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> I am officially a T-ARA fan now.
> 
> Finally addicted to their new song.



so much butter than that bo peep song


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Al Yasa why did you delete your post? Don't worry no one here is petty, we welcome all views.
> 
> As for Maslo, I do like Blackout more than Heartbreaker. If you're talking about skill then I think theres plenty of rappers who are much better than GD.
> 
> ...



YG fans are generally elitists lol.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Taeyeon!!  pek 

and Seobaby. 

Can't wait for the rest.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2010)

Gosh I need to rape someone now.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2010)

I just put Closer and Magic on a playlist for epic lulz


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2010)

want.... black...soshi...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2010)

want.... nude's...nudes


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2010)

:datpikachu


----------



## MOTO (Mar 12, 2010)

DAMN 

And we get 2 more today


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 12, 2010)

lol finally!!! I able to buy the tickets for Korean Music Festival!!! ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 12, 2010)

ew jessica looks way too skinny right there. might just be a bad angle but uh, dnw.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2010)

She looks better now. I mean, she's still uber skinny, but not like THAT.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 12, 2010)

fml I want a body like Yuri's. She has a nice breast-waist-hip ratio.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 12, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> fml I want a girl with a body like Yuri's. She has a nice breast-waist-hip ratio.


fixed for what i want


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2010)

Arg, Yuri is so cute shaking like that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


>



lol i would have totally preferred a gif of sunny doing that instead, her body is like 10x hotter than sica's in that perf


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 12, 2010)

i love kpop too my favorite one would be wedding dress by taeyang!!!!Put ur feet down yall
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIt6KCwlFPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2010)

^We love that song too 


Run's choreography looks more like a workout routine 

I love the song but it looks ridiculous after a while haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 12, 2010)

i should listen to wedding dress again sometime

so good

first i must determine if i'm going to the festival though


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2010)

I love BEAST right now.  They really know how to make Shock interesting. :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 12, 2010)

everyone on omona is all like "DOOJOON IS SO AWESOME"

i like hyo being picked.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 12, 2010)

thats one of the things i do love a lot of people on omona for

even though they do have some insane boy idol bias there, they seem much more all around when it comes to the girl groups


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 12, 2010)

there are quite a few hyo fans on omona. which i absolutely love.

but right now i love beast and epik high most of what i listen to. but i'll listen to a bunch of snsd when the new mv is out.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2010)

> everyone on omona is all like "DOOJOON IS SO AWESOME"



Because he is, a good leader and seems like such a good person. 

Meh Run doesn't need any sort of choreo. I made a friend of mine watch the MV, he's such a bastard all he did was diss it and didn't get the song, twit

And congrats to Kara on winning Music Bank.

Also I'm beginning to really hate all the "ideal girl" bullshit they keep harping on about in shows. Just say the girl you wanna screw the hardest because all they refer to is appearance, and not the person.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 12, 2010)

Hyoyeon...looking hot


----------



## Adachi (Mar 12, 2010)

Hyoyeon definitely looks the best so far.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 12, 2010)

^ NO. FUCKING. WAY.

Also, they spelt Epik High wrong in that clip.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 12, 2010)

Waiting for Tiffany and Sunny's Black Soshi pics. I predict epic.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 12, 2010)

Hyo is looking awesome like usual.

I want Fany and Sunny next though. Then I can spaz.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 12, 2010)

they're just wearing a different shade of color.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 13, 2010)

THEY BASICALLY HAVE ONE MONTH OF PREPARATIONS BEFORE DEBUTING, OKAY JYP YEAH SURE

I think he's quite desperate for money right now. Jay left, 2PM's in the midst of limbo, WG's having random adventures with their weird looking new member, and 2AM's making another "comeback" soon.

I feel bad for his other trainees, training for god knows how long, then seeing these fresh faced bitches barge in from no where and rob their opportunity.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 13, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ^ NO. FUCKING. WAY.
> 
> Also, they spelt Epik High wrong in that clip.


Aww fuck you Sasori


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 13, 2010)

Adachi said:


> THEY BASICALLY HAVE ONE MONTH OF PREPARATIONS BEFORE DEBUTING, OKAY JYP YEAH SURE
> 
> I think he's quite desperate for money right now. Jay left, 2PM's in the midst of limbo, WG's having random adventures with their weird looking new member, and 2AM's making another "comeback" soon.
> 
> I feel bad for his other trainees, training for god knows how long, then seeing these fresh faced bitches barge in from no where and rob their opportunity.


WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Jo Kwon is going to murder JYP.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh hell yeah, Sooyoung's gonna be in next week's IY episode.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 13, 2010)

Adachi said:


> THEY BASICALLY HAVE ONE MONTH OF PREPARATIONS BEFORE DEBUTING, OKAY JYP YEAH SURE
> 
> I think he's quite desperate for money right now. Jay left, 2PM's in the midst of limbo, WG's having random adventures with their weird looking new member, and 2AM's making another "comeback" soon.
> 
> I feel bad for his other trainees, training for god knows how long, then seeing these fresh faced bitches barge in from no where and rob their opportunity.


uhm, I think they're just holding auditions for the _final_ spot in the "Chinese Wonder Girls". They're not starting a new group from scratch and debuting them in a month


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 13, 2010)

jo kwon is still gonna kill jyp


----------



## Sasori (Mar 13, 2010)

JYP is ugly. The mirror will kill him.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't the new group the Chinese WG's, and not a whole new group for Korea? Because debuting after a month is just fail.


Now thats what you call a real man

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuZEJmTtsqI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Love Ji Sun.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 13, 2010)

snsd[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't the new group the Chinese WG's, and not a whole new group for Korea? Because debuting after a month is just fail.
> 
> 
> Now thats what you call a real man
> ...


i loves your korean recommendations. 



ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> snsd[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]



if i could get a quarter everytime Gee was posted here. :rofl


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> snsd[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SwiSpudKWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 14, 2010)

ok not funny anymore. stop the snsd'ing. 
or else, the ukiss will come out.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVt5cSJ0h1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wljRn1ZJn3Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD-ic3hcIEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Mar 14, 2010)

Why you be hatin', KF? 




@Chocolate: ahh that reminds me the girls have yet to go on this show since they bega Oh! promotions. Probably after Black Soshi starts?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm going to come back when you all get hoarse from screaming like fanboys over snsd.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 14, 2010)

oh my god sunny

oh my god


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunny...

wow. 



Prendergast said:


> i'm going to come back when you all get hoarse from screaming like fanboys over snsd.




Because posting it once just isn't it enough.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 14, 2010)

oh my god sunny you may end up being more hot than adorable overall


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 14, 2010)

They save the best for last, Yoona.:ho


----------



## MOTO (Mar 14, 2010)

DAMN, SUNNY! WHY SO HOT?  

The sexy concept suits her much better than cute.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey look they aren't wearing shorts anymore.
Now the antis can shut up [but we know they never do!]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 14, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Why you be hatin', KF?



wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

Yoona will pwn all them bitches

Sunny does look good, this suits her more. But we all know that "aegyo" that makes you wanna punch will come out again.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> am I the only one who finds Sunny the least attractive of the group?
> 
> woha


Yes. 



Ennoea said:


> Yoona will pwn all them bitches


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn! I never knew Jessica had cleavage. Man, that is hawwwt.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 14, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> am I the only one who finds Sunny the least attractive of the group?
> 
> woha


wat

u actually think Hyoyeon is more attractive than Sunny??

What is this I don't even

Speaking of which, google "hyoyeon" and look at the first result


----------



## Buster (Mar 14, 2010)

Taeyeon is the best, ya'll know that


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 14, 2010)

fany and hyo are best


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2010)

holy shit

sunny

wow

i can't even post anything else here

this is a post dedicated to sunny

i dedicate my would-be erection to Lee Soonkyu


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2010)

i was loling @ the previous pages of ukiss and snsd

the funny thing about ukiss is that dongho is the only hawt one, and he's like 10


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 14, 2010)

Buster said:


> Taeyeon is the best, ya'll know that


I approve of this. 

Taeyeon is 

But Sunny is 


Taeyeon chair spin.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 14, 2010)

Taeng is so tiny

i replayed that clip twice looking for her


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

The She Male result always makes me lol


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank God its finished, they really dragged that out>_>

Tiffany looks like my future wife. Yay.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm, what's the reason eh? Happy St. Patrick's Day?

Also, none of the girls were hit, so no need to fly to Korea (yet), Cara.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

So Jaebum fans called it quits and burned shit, and now the remaining 6PM fans are throwing stuff at SNSD because of the scandals. SONES outnumber the remaining Hottest, the dumbos should realise this before throwing stuff at SNSD. Seems too stupid to be true.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Grrrr bloody antis.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Hmm, what's the reason eh? Happy St. Patrick's Day?
> 
> Also, none of the girls were hit, so no need to fly to Korea (yet), Cara.



J hdjgzksvsgsiegxhduxoe

I SAW SOMETHING ABOUT A MAKNAE BEING HIT

SOME HOTTESTS MIGHT HAVE TO FEEL MY FUCKING FURY SOON


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 15, 2010)

what do i need to supply you with cara

i can get anything


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

So Seohyun was chosen as the most innocent Kpop idol. I guess they don't know that she stalks SNSD in their showers, their beds and their panty drawers


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Maknae probably molest' her sleeping roomate at night.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't wait for the teaaaaser

I bet they make Seo kiss one of them in the MV.













































Probably not, but just sayin. 

Some Netizens think SM is pulling one of their "SOCIETY YOU BETTER SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT ______" vids like they did with Don't Don

...if they do hopefully it's about them letting Seo be uber ghey >_>


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> why so much drama, kpop?


A day where there is no drama in K-Pop is like a day when Sasori doesn't lust after women, or a day when you don't feel gay at all, or a day when Seohyun has sex with Tiger Woods.

Yeah you get the idea.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Taeyeon looks sooo badass with that hairstyle.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> wait, what did they do with don't don?



don't don just had a much darker tone like you can see, and the lyrics have slightly more meaning than the typical "oh hay saranghae"  "i lost that girl i luv'd" "DANCING OUT ON THE EDGE"

it was some meaning about the world being greedy or sumtin and it wasn't that big a deal, but it was kinda cool


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> it was some meaning about the world being greedy or sumtin and it wasn't that big a deal, but it was kinda cool





SM better fucking give me this.

I know it's impossible, but fuck I want a song like this. I'm tired of songs about love.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't Don was about chasing money and greed wasn't it? I would like a song that didn't involve the typical K pop song themes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah.

They need to be sly about making one of telling netizens to shut the fuck up.

That or "hay hay hay, one of us is gay"


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

OH SHIT Y'ALL THE TEASER IS OUT BUT T MANY PEOPLE ARE WATCHING SIMULTANEOUSLY

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ucWTLDSdaI[/YOUTUBE]

Goddamn Seohyun, Sooyoung, and Taeyeon are looking gorgeous

And lol, it's called "Run"?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

IN B4 TABLO PLAGIARISM LAWSUIT

jk but lol @ outfits


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2010)

wtf is a maknae, Bumtisit, SONEs and 6PM? 

please enlighten me


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> wtf is a maknae, Bumtisit, SONEs and 6PM?
> 
> please enlighten me



maknae is the baby/youngest member of a group

bumests or whatever are the names of what ennoea called "people who became fans just to bring jaebum back", aka dramawhores

sone is snsd's official fanclub, so sones are members

6pm i'm not sure


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> wtf is a maknae, Bumtisit, SONEs and 6PM?
> 
> please enlighten me


'Maknae' refers to the youngest person in a group of people, or in Suju language, it means 'KYUHYUN'.

'Bumtists' refers to supporters of Jaebeom, the guy from 2PM who fucked a girl called Sunmi from the Wonder Girls, got her pregnant with twins, and is now exiled to USA.

'6PM' refers to fans of the group 2PM after their ex-leader, Jaebeom, left. Since originally there were 7 members, 7-1= 6, hence you get 6PM.

And lastly, 'SONES' are the dedicated and passionate fans of the most popular girl group in South Korea, SNSD (or known as Girls' Generation). I consider myself a SONE.

Please attend your semi-daily K-pop lesson on Wednesday. I'll see you then. 

-edit- GODDAMIT CARA


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 15, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> wtf is a maknae, Bumtisit, SONEs and 6PM?
> 
> please enlighten me



Maknae means "young" in korean. Bumtisits are Jaebeom's fans. SONE is the name of SNSD fanclub. 6PM are actually 2PM but since the departure of leader Jaebeom , fans have been calling 2PM 6PM.

As expected of Leader Taeyeon! Hot, sexy and frreakishly badass!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

okay 6pm was easy.  I wasn't sure whether it was just a super negative term for 2pm or whatever


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> 'Maknae' refers to the youngest person in a group of people, or in Suju language, it means 'KYUHYUN'.
> *
> 'Bumtists' refers to supporters of Jaebeom, the guy from 2PM who fucked a girl called Sunmi from the Wonder Girls, got her pregnant with twins, and is now exiled to USA.*
> 
> ...



thank you all for the info but damn, you mean that guy who left for the US to "study"? 

so much drama eh


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

Dang.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

other random kpop things- 

omona - the only news site (uses outside sources however) that has an opinion that counts

soompi - kawesome superboard

VIPS- big bang fans
cassies - DBSK fans

oh, and sweet potato is seohyun's code word for lesbians


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2010)

> 'Bumtists' refers to supporters of Jaebeom, the guy from 2PM who fucked a girl called Sunmi from the Wonder Girls, got her pregnant with twins, and is now exiled to USA.





Also SNSD doing Kara's James Bond move at the end

Cara you missed out:

Netizens: retards with access to the internet


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> other random kpop things-
> 
> omona - the only news site (uses outside sources however) that has an opinion that counts
> 
> ...



well ever since i saw her real nose i just lost it


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also SNSD doing Kara's James Bond move at the end
> 
> Cara you missed out:
> 
> Netizens: retards with access to the internet


true 


dummy plug said:


> well ever since i saw her real nose i just lost it



WHAT


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> true
> 
> 
> WHAT



well we all know about her nose job right? 

sorry SP 

i was disappointed with my Yoona too


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> true
> 
> 
> WHAT



Have you watch episode 3 of WGM with Sweet Potato couple yet? It's officially out from Soshified. :]


----------



## Adachi (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunny is seriously working it for this song, my lord.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Sunny is seriously working it for this song, my lord.



i was never a Sunny fan up until now, i recently appreciated her beauty...so hot


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ucWTLDSdaI[/YOUTUBE]


*asplodes* 





pek
:mj


----------



## koguryo (Mar 16, 2010)

That teaser 

Well if you like Jay Park, he made a youtube account.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFJgipHg6IY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

Adachi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ucWTLDSdaI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Goddamn Seohyun, Sooyoung, and Taeyeon are looking gorgeous
> 
> And lol, it's called "Run"?


lol i broke some stuff spazzing.



Adachi said:


> Sunny is seriously working it for this song, my lord.


she looks hot but she still looks normal to me, just has that look on her face.



dummy plug said:


> i was never a Sunny fan up until now, i recently appreciated her beauty...so hot


you're slow



koguryo said:


> That teaser
> 
> Well if you like Jay Park, he made a youtube account.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFJgipHg6IY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


dskjhsalkfjdhlakhjd yesssssssssssss

also look at his profile on it.



> 2pm fighting!
> i dont want you guys to hate on 2pm on behalf of me cause i still love those guys and likewise. they're still my homies. if you dont want to support them thats cool you know but i just want everyone to get along and move on and all do great things know what i'm sayin? =)



i am waiting for the "hottests" to cry "THIS WAS MADE BY JYP USING OLD VIDEOS"

while me being a good hottest will spaz because it's jay


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> i was never a Sunny fan up until now, i recently appreciated her beauty...so hot


Even after those hawt Sunny pics I posted in the Cute Asian Girls FC?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> well we all know about her nose job right?
> 
> sorry SP
> 
> i was disappointed with my Yoona too



Lol will never know if this is true or not, but I can always wonder xD

@gg yep I dl all the episodes once they come out simply cuz it's seohyun even though I watch the subbed version by nulsarang the day after it's aired :ho


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 16, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Dang.



damnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> That teaser
> 
> Well if you like Jay Park, he made a youtube account.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

did you miss the 2pm fiasco al?

or was that a "look how far he's fallen" type question?


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Even after those hawt Sunny pics I posted in the Cute Asian Girls FC?



that's actually why i fell for her, so thanks i guess 



Sweet Potato said:


> Lol will never know if this is true or not, but I can always wonder xD



well that MV of theirs, i think it was the first MV they had, the one were there was an airplane and coffee shop and Tiffany's bike...seo's nose was big...also, in one of SuJu's early MV, yoona was featured but she got a big nose...not in Miracle, i think it was U


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

dummy plug everytime i see your set i want to listen to sorry sorry and dance

is this normal?


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> dummy plug everytime i see your set i want to listen to sorry sorry and dance
> 
> is this normal?



you're slow


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> you're slow


considering i only heard sorry sorry 3 months ago i wouldn't say i'm that slow

i mean i learned the dance like 2 months ago

on that subject, i finally finished learning the shock dance


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> considering i only heard sorry sorry* 3 months ago* i wouldn't say i'm that slow
> 
> i mean i learned the dance like 2 months ago
> 
> on that subject, i finally finished learning the shock dance



god you really are  slow


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

i started listening to kpop 3 months ago

with the exception of boa, bi, and ftts who people bought me the albums of


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

well then dont tell me im slow because its so funny


----------



## Cava (Mar 16, 2010)

omfg snsd got me interested again. that fuckin tteaser is a real tease yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

Cava said:


> omfg snsd got me interested again. that fuckin tteaser is a real tease yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa



yes it is


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 16, 2010)

well you were slow in realizing how awesome sunny was

but i was slow in realizing hyo's awesomeness

it happens


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> did you miss the 2pm fiasco al?
> 
> or was that a "look how far he's fallen" type question?



i heard something bout one of the members being kicked out

not realy into gossping unless it involves the wonder girls:33


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

His name is Jaebom and he was in the boyband 2PM. Some sad retard stalked his myspace account and found messages 2 years old where he called Korea gay. Koreans blew up like the xenophobes that they are and started spreading a suicide petition round the internet that was signed by around 60,000 people. Jay exited 2PM and Korea 4 days later.

Soon afterwards the Hottest (2PM fangirls) decided to bring Jae back and began to do everything they could, ranging from demonstrations to random 2PM dancing in the streets. JYPE, the company he was signed on to stated that Jae would eventually return and 2PM's popularity retunred.

However 2 weeks ago Jae was kicked out of 2PM officially. No reason was given other than the company insinuating that he'd killed and raped babies. 2PM bandmembers acted like assholes morons and in a fanmeeting announced that they had also been involved in Jae decisions and decided it was best to kick him out.

Hottest went crazy and soon they shall call forth Godzilla and flatten JYPE's building.

As for Jae's message, atleast one member of 2PM showed some class.

As for Black Soshi, Tiffany wins it.


----------



## Cava (Mar 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> well you were slow in realizing how awesome sunny was
> 
> but i was slow in realizing hyo's awesomeness
> 
> it happens



sunny looks better in the teaser than she usually looks(a pile of shit) i guess shes a smaller pile of shit this time!

TIFFANYUMS..


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

Sunny looks nice, but really they all do. I just wish there wasn't so much concentration on their shade of color or eyeliner tho.

I don't know if this will help some of the new k pop fans, but the Masamixes really helped me find some great artists when I didn't know where to begin. I'll post the Kpop mash-up's, hopefully it'll help some of the new Kpop fans:
2008:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jV1zov8hnc[/YOUTUBE]
2009 Pt 1:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyZPpwLZeag&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
2009 Pt 2:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYCU8Jm87Do&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Girl Group Special:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4HmLic0SKY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> His name is Jaebom and he was in the boyband 2PM. Some sad retard stalked his myspace account and found messages 2 years old where he called Korea gay. Koreans blew up like the xenophobes that they are and started spreading a suicide petition round the internet that was signed by around 60,000 people. Jay exited 2PM and Korea 4 days later.
> 
> Soon afterwards the Hottest (2PM fangirls) decided to bring Jae back and began to do everything they could, ranging from demonstrations to random 2PM dancing in the streets. JYPE, the company he was signed on to stated that Jae would eventually return and 2PM's popularity retunred.
> 
> ...



I don't exactly follow 2PM but the members actually votekicked him out of the group?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> raped babies


Pics or it didn't happen.



Ennoea said:


> I don't know if this will help some of the new k pop fans, but the Masamixes really helped me find some great artists when I didn't know where to begin. I'll post the Kpop mash-up's, hopefully it'll help some of the new Kpop fans


I don't listen to kpop. I listen to MASAMIXES. True story.

brb requesting *The [Official] MASAMIXES Thread || Hosted by Sasori *


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm

so right after black soshi teaser has been released jay suddenly decides to make a youtube account and be all like hay guys wassup don't h8 jyp lolz =)

HOAX ALL ALONG BEING IT?????????


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

> Pics or it didn't happen.



Sorry Sasori, JYP has the pics, he humps them at night


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> His name is Jaebom and he was in the boyband 2PM. Some sad retard stalked his myspace account and found messages 2 years old where he called Korea gay. Koreans blew up like the xenophobes that they are and started spreading a suicide petition round the internet that was signed by around 60,000 people. Jay exited 2PM and Korea 4 days later.
> 
> Soon afterwards the Hottest (2PM fangirls) decided to bring Jae back and began to do everything they could, ranging from demonstrations to random 2PM dancing in the streets. JYPE, the company he was signed on to stated that Jae would eventually return and 2PM's popularity retunred.
> 
> ...



so what was that Wonder Girl's twin babies issue?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

I came buckets.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

...WHY DOES THEIR AMERICAN COUNTERPART HAVE TO BE KE$HA?!

The song really doesn't suit them... but I'm still going to love them regardless.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 16, 2010)

SNSD's version is the official one. Just stating it now, in case people think it's a cover. 

I like the song but I'm a little disappointed that it sounds nothing like the teaser.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, I may have posted that it doesn't suit them

but i'm going to be humming this shit for days now

run devil devil run run devil run


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

awesome nana set


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

> I like the song but I'm a little disappointed that it sounds nothing like the teaser.


Yeah, that made me  for a sec, but then I got mesmerised by their singing. pek

Can't wait for the mv. :33


----------



## MOTO (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Okay, I may have posted that it doesn't suit them
> 
> but i'm going to be humming this shit for days now
> 
> run devil devil run run devil run


Yeah the chorus is really catchy. I'm gonna eventually be addicted to this song. It's just a matter of time XD

@Graham: I just wonder where the music in the teaser is from


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

> so what was that Wonder Girl's twin babies issue?



Thats a joke, Sunmi left at the same time so people began rumours that Jae and her were doing it.

The song seems decent, I'll wait for a trans. Also it sounds nothing like the teaser.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm betting it's either a B side for the track

...or another kesha song


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

it's gonna be like

I always knew you were a bad boy
I used to think that it was cool
You took me down just like a Rob Roy
But now Im coming next to you

Run,Devil,Run Run Devil,Run Run
Run Devil Devil Run Run

I never knew about your red horns
I never saw your evil start
You used to be what I would live for
But then you went and slapped my heart

The promises that you promised
are about as real as an air guitar
So watch your back cuz imma steal your car

Chorus:
You better run
Cause there's gonna be some hell today
You better run
And that's the only thing I'm gonna say,hey
I wish I know the right from the start
that I was dancing with the dark
You better run
Devil,Run,Run,Devil,Run Run
Run Devil Devil Run Run


Now that your living with a vampires
You better get yourself a gun
I'll make ya sing just like a boy's chior
I'll string you up to have some fun


Run,Devil,Run Run,Devil,Run Run
Run Devil Devil Run Run

Repeat Chorus

Run Devil,Run Run,Devil,Run Run
Run Devil,Devil,Run Run

Im throwing the trash,clearing the junk
Go find the can is gonna get sunk
You better sail off to the seven seas
There's not enough room for you and for me
(once again if you would please,
"There's not enough room for you and for me")

Repeat Chorus

Run Devil,Run Run,Devil Run Run
Run Devil Devil Run Run'


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder how Seohyun feels about this song. 



> The promises that you promised
> are about as real as an air guitar
> *So watch your back cuz imma steal your car*






> @Graham: I just wonder where the music in the teaser is from


Wherever it is, it's not in this song. 

I kinda feel a bit trolled tbh.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

if it's still in the korean version i bet seo sings the imma steal your car part


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm

i can't identify who is doing the high part at about 3 min


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> hmm
> 
> i can't identify who is doing the high part at about 3 min



I'm thinking it's Taeyeon but still not sure yet.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 16, 2010)

FFFFUCK SM TROLLS US AGAIN FUCK YOU GIVE ME MY TEASER SONG



Cava said:


> sunny looks better in the teaser than she usually looks(a pile of shit) i guess shes a smaller pile of shit this time!
> 
> TIFFANYUMS..


Wow, you're a very funny person.



dummy plug said:


> so what was that Wonder Girl's twin babies issue?


Lol troll successful.


Ennoea said:


> The song seems decent, I'll wait for a trans. Also it sounds nothing like the teaser.


Just as what other people expected, SM teasers never sound like the actualy songs.




Sweet Potato said:


> hmm
> 
> i can't identify who is doing the high part at about 3 min


It's Taeyeon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

you sure?

well at least we'll get the mv soon enough to know for sure


----------



## Adachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually it's first maknae then Taeyeon.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 16, 2010)

its 17 already, where the hell is the video!?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

okay that's what i was thinking

cuz maknae and taeyeon will sound identical at some points

and i'm guessing if this is like oh the mv will be out in an hour?

shit i'm tired though


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 16, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> its 17 already, where the hell is the video!?



The video will be released roughly 10 - 12 hours from now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know why but it seems like F(x) is singing the song.

I lolled so hard at the new WGM ep:


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> The video will be released roughly 10 - 12 hours from now.


That's... a fucking long wait! 

But I'll preoccupy myself with listening to this song over and over and over and over and over etc etc etc. again.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 16, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> The video will be released roughly 10 - 12 hours from now.


That's an awesome sig you have.

Also, lol'd at WGM. 

Brb, busy stanning on OMONA.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 16, 2010)

Jea


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2010)

Jea was hilarious:


Im a fan of Miryo and Seulong after the show, lol at her reaction when she got caugth feeling Seulong up:


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2010)

2nd Album Repackage Tracklist

01. Run Devil Run
02. Oh!
03. Echo
*04. 별별별(☆★☆)-Acoustic RnB Ver.*
05. Show! Show! Show!
06. 뻔&Fun(Sweet Talking Baby)
07. 영원히 너와 꿈꾸고 싶다(Forever)
08. 웃자(Be Happy)
09. 화성인 바이러스(Boys & Girls)-feat.key(SHINee)
10. 카라멜 커피(Talk To Me)
11. 별별별(☆★☆)
12. 무조건 해피엔딩(Stick Wit U)
13. 좋은 일만 생각하기(Day by Day)
14. Gee
15. 소원을 말해봐(Genie)

O_________________________O

Oh this is just too good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

Run Devil Run translations :

Behave, you are a bad boy, more curiosity than love
I been tricked all these time because of you

You aren't fun, have no manners, you devil devil, you you

You changed one letter off all the girls' names to guys in your phone
A perfume that disgusts even my nose, try to explain who it is

You can't fix your terrible habbit of meeting someone behind my back
You can run but you are within my palms

You better run run run run
I can't stand it anymore, I want to kick you
You better run run run run
Even if you beg me back I'm going to ignore it, Hey
I'll come back even better and get my revenge, don't forget
You better run run run run
You got caught, I'm angry, Run Devil Devil Run Run

Even next to me, you're with another girl.
When I'm not around you are super playboy, lift your head to respond

You aren't fun, have no manners, you devil devil, you you

You better run run run run
I can't stand it anymore, I want to kick you
You better run run run run
Even if you beg me back I'm going to ignore it, Hey
I'll come back even better and get my revenge, don't forget
You better run run run run
You got caught, I'm angry, Run Devil Devil Run Run

There's no one else like me, anywhere. You made a mistake trying to use ur head.
I'm so much better than all of those other girls, Do you think you're that great?
(Didn't I tell you not to play around?) Didn't I tell you to be good to me when I loved you?

You better run run run run
I can't stand it anymore, I want to kick you
You better run run run run
Even if you beg me back I'm going to ignore it, Hey
I'll come back even better and get my revenge, don't forget.
You better run run run run
You got caught, I'm angry, Run Devil Devil Run Run

In this big world half are men, who cares if you aren't the one.
I'm going to wait by myself for a better guy that only looks at me

CREDIT: Livestream/piido


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

Ugh, i won't be around until 7 hours after the MV is released.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2010)

link me the vid if it comes out please


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

Just can't stop listening to it. 



Adachi said:


> 2nd Album Repackage Tracklist
> 
> 01. Run Devil Run
> 02. Oh!
> ...


Echo? That's a new one isn't it? 
Must be the teaser music. 

And acoustic rnb version of Byul3x


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i haven't listened to run devil run yet

i intend to listen to it for the first time when i see the mv


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

Then do it nao. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8[/YOUTUBE]


Taeyeon's adlibs were awesome. Damn awesome MV imo.


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2010)

i think i just came even though im gay. oh my snsd... thank lord you made this.. oh! was soo disappointing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

oh my god iahfdfjhdas;lkhdfajdhfhjfkhdn;fhfgdilyfcsagsfdsafasfdfdasvhsafx;jhafjgfyg

DEAR GOD SUNNY

DEAR GOD SOOYOUNG

DEAR GOD SEOHYUN

OSFAJFDHSLAFHD QUEEN HYO

I don't know what else to say


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

So much Taeyeon in this MV, definitely superior to Oh! 

Dance is really awesome!! Can't wait to see their come back this 19th!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i am satisfied with the amount of hyo

but that last part with seohyun. dear god her voice. so good.

and like 1:20ish to 1:30 with hyoyeon. best part of the mv for me. sunny's hot rap-esque part is second.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 17, 2010)

Taeyeon looked freakishly badass in this music video! holy shit!


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2010)

CAN ANYONE MAKE ME A GIF OF TIFFFANY FROM THE VIDEO? I WOULD LOVE U FOREVER N EVER. <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

if i had an avi version of it it wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm just waiting to gif steal some. 

*camps at ssf*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

that's a good idea


----------



## AsunA (Mar 17, 2010)

Yonghwa must be happy to have such a bangable pure wife in latex lmao


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

he must also be sad that he has to become a sweet potato to bang her


----------



## MOTO (Mar 17, 2010)

Cava said:


> CAN ANYONE MAKE ME A GIF OF TIFFFANY FROM THE VIDEO? I WOULD LOVE U FOREVER N EVER. <3


I'll do this. I just finished downloading the MV. What part do you want?

I'm disappointed in the choreography. It's aight but I was expecting something more powerful and fierce. Otherwise I love the MV. The girls looked great and were so fierce. Loved it. pek Can't wait to see them perform the song.

There's a lot of gif material in this MV :ho I'm gonna make me a Sica sig


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

where did you download it

i need to know

and if you could make a gif of 1:23 to 1:28 that would be awesome


----------



## AsunA (Mar 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> he must also be sad that he has to become a sweet potato to bang her



Wasn't he a sweet potato already (or at least, I didn't catch her saying hamburger XD)? Or did I miss something while watching WMG?


----------



## MOTO (Mar 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> where did you download it
> 
> i need to know
> 
> and if you could make a gif of 1:23 to 1:28 that would be awesome


From SSF. 

Yeah sure, I'll make it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

> I just finished downloading the MV.


Oooo link plz.

edit: oh lawl, 25 post. I should stop lurkin SSF.


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2010)

Elite said:


> I'll do this. I just finished downloading the MV. What part do you want?
> 
> I'm disappointed in the choreography. It's aight but I was expecting something more powerful and fierce. Otherwise I love the MV. The girls looked great and were so fierce. Loved it. pek Can't wait to see them perform the song.
> 
> There's a lot of gif material in this MV :ho I'm gonna make me a Sica sig



any part is fine, i just wan a fany gif. FANY = sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

<3 u


----------



## Hope (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry for my long absence guys, had a lot to deal with over these past few months, i haven't had time for anything kpop either :/

any one care to update me? lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

um

-jae is gone for good
-cn blue is awesome
-managers hit people
-seohyun is the the first lesbian on wgm
-snsd dominates
-kara comes back with song that's good when you ignore the chorus
-t-ara is hot and has less antis now
-b2st is the best

that's the past few months in kpop from my perspective


----------



## Hope (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for that, I really need to catch up on all of this. I haven't even listened to SNSD's Oh! yet I've been that busy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i know how it feels

i had only listened to gee coming into 2010, had to catch up on so much (THANK YOU CARA)


----------



## MOTO (Mar 17, 2010)

Cava said:


> any part is fine, i just wan a fany gif. FANY = sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> <3 u


Here you go  







yo Tendou, you still want that sig since you have the file now?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

you'd probably do it much better than i could so yes

i have to use gimp and that even makes 1080p quality look horrible

i mean my ava was just an edit of someone else's gif from omona


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6lkeIotLNw[/YOUTUBE]I posted this aaaaaaages ago when I first started listening to Korean Hip Hop.

You can probably see it in the first page or something.

I just realised that the female rapper in this I think is Tasha???

But she goes by the name of Yesoul in this one....but it just sounds so much like her.


----------



## Buster (Mar 17, 2010)

I demand TaeYeon gifs


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice. 

Lots of Taeyeon in run Devil run. pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

GFDOAPHFD[OGIPAFDSIO;GUD[FGIYVOUAI]GUFPSYF[IUF'OGAHSFYT[G;LDSFIYO.UGCIA

*SEOHYUN BETTER GO HEAD GIRL*


AND HYOYEON AND SOOYOUNG TOO, GETTING THEIR AWESOME APPEARANCES THAT WERE AT LEAST 20 SECONDS NOW

FUCK YEAH

EPIC VIDEO


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

also i like yoonas bang now

it doesn't look as retarded as the end of the oh mv anymore


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

i LOOOOOOOOOOVE taeyeons BITCH COME AND GET ME look at the end


----------



## MOTO (Mar 17, 2010)

@Tendou: I couldn't make your request into one gif; too big. If there's another Hyo part you specifically want, just ask. Just not to long though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

i should probably make one post for all my spazzing but i'll see how this goes

Yoona goes like lawwwn instead of run at the beginning.  she makes such an evil face but i can only find it cute xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm content with those

now which to use is the question

also seohyun gif



HATERS MOVE ASIDE


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i'm content with those
> 
> now which to use is the question
> 
> ...



HATERS MOVE ASIDE, MAH BITCHES OVER HURR


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

cara did you see the seohyun spam in the ffa?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2010)

Free For All?

FFA NO RUSH NO SHIPS


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> cara did you see the seohyun spam in the ffa?



HOLY FUCK GOING


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 17, 2010)

hmm 

may take a few sittings before i like this one...i didnt like the chorus part, their clothes that were black with hood 

at least yuuna was hot as usual


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2010)

*THAT IS IT, TAEYEON IS MY BIAS FROM NOW ON*

Damn, her, Tiffany, Hyoyeon, Jessica, Maknae...everyone ARE FUCKING WORKING IT


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy shit everyone's wearing a gif set 

Damn and I was gonna steal gifs from OMONA

TAEYEONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i forgot what i was supposed to be doing when i saw that


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh gosh who is that?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

sunny

to be precise it's just sunny's ass

well that's all that i see anyway


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Guess                                        .

-edit- Aww boo


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 17, 2010)

i lol'd so hard


----------



## Adachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Can someone please make me some gifs for when Jessica sings at the very end of the MV? With the exception of the shots showing individual members.

Okay, here are the timings I want:
3:08-3:10
3:13-3:17 (this one may be too big)

Oh hey, I only wanted two after all lol.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 17, 2010)

Apparently, the released MV is only the dance version. SM will release one with a storyline 





Adachi said:


> Can someone please make me some gifs for when Jessica sings at the very end of the MV? With the exception of the shots showing individual members.
> 
> Okay, here are the timings I want:
> 3:08-3:10
> ...


This isn't complete yet but is this how you would want it for the first one?


----------



## Cava (Mar 17, 2010)

Elite said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

Story Mode? That's really awesome. Maybe it'll have the badarse teaser music? Hmm...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2010)

> Apparently, the released MV is only the dance version



Lol SM are really milking it...

Anyway the song's okay, but I love the MV. Not enough swagger for me tho, except Taeyeon who looked pretty damn awesome in the mv.

Also 2AM's new song is really good, Im surprised how much I liked it, reminded me of Because of You by AS.

Also Sasori I listened to a new album called Quiet Storm by a rapper called The Quiett, check it out:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6av6uTAJZM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEz29Eq_DTc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Verbal Jint (feat Tablo/Mithra):


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAVnW8GIBNk&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Someone recommend me some Supernova songs
> 
> they're hot, and ttl was fucking amazing (both versions)
> 
> also: Snsd's new vid is pretty amazing



i loved those songs too!


edit:
 that snsd song sucked. their songs all sound the same. i'm going to be the biggest anti here.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2010)

Elite said:


> Apparently, the released MV is only the dance version. SM will release one with a storyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap, I forgot to add that I want them to be like the gif sigs that most of us have right now that includes all nine girls forthose timings.

Thank you. =)


----------



## koguryo (Mar 18, 2010)

FUCK YEAH MV

:33



:WOW


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i loved those songs too!
> 
> 
> edit:
> that snsd song sucked. their songs all sound the same. i'm going to be the biggest anti here.






Adachi said:


> Oh crap, I forgot to add that I want them to be like the gif sigs that most of us have right now that includes all nine girls forthose timings.
> 
> Thank you. =)


Ohhhh, I thought you just wanted Sica LOL

For the 2nd one, there's a few individual Sica shots in the sequence; you just want them deleted?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2010)

^Uhh yes please take them out. Thank you.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 18, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i loved those songs too!
> 
> 
> edit:
> that snsd song sucked. their songs all sound the same. i'm going to be the biggest anti here.



They are better than most girl groups out there. This is mainstream music. Of course the songs are going to sound similar in some way. And _of course_ there will be sampling involved. So, it'd be nice if you could take your antiness outside of this thread.


----------



## MOTO (Mar 18, 2010)

Adachi: Here's the first one (2 diff sizes). I'm just gonna do the 2nd one tomorrow


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay! I will wear these once I get tired of Taeyeon and her gazing eyes

Once again, thank you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2010)

Taeyeon really rocked the style

but omg i can't wait for fucking story mode now


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2010)

Yuri was also very sexy in the vid. Very... adult. 



Prendergast said:


> that snsd song sucked. their songs all sound the same. i'm going to be the biggest anti here.





Tendou Souji said:


> HATERS MOVE ASIDE


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 18, 2010)

i dont like that black hood they got, looks kinda bland for me...i think i like Oh! better though their hair sucked in the MV...but il be downloading it into my iPod nonetheless


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Can we stop with the hater talk, KF is just giving his opinion....

Honestly I prefer Oh, Run is decent but not as good.


----------



## Cava (Mar 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Can we stop with the hater talk, KF is just giving his opinion....
> 
> Honestly I prefer Oh, Run is decent but not as good.



ur fuckin kidding me. oh! is like a hot mess (sort of like 2ne1's recent shit). run devil run is like... omg.. <3.so slick n i luv the dance


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Run is slick, just like Chocolate love, and even tho I like CL I don't listen to it at all. I like the more poppy songs that SNSD do, Baby Baby, Kissing You, Talk to Me and Honey being my favourties for this reason. They make me happy, and make me think of rainbows and kittens and shit

And I have to come to love Oh and its electro pop vibe, Try to Copy me isn't even a song, its a bunch of annoying sounds put together.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't like 2NE1 at all.

But yeah Oh wasn't that good, Sunny's outfit made it for me though. Chocolate Love and Run Devil Run are more my style of song.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

> I don't like 2NE1 at all.



Have you listened to Park Bom's You And I? I think you'd like it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2010)

I like both Oh! and rDr. 


Also like 2NE1. TTFM grew on me.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

nope i haven't

i'll get to that sometime i guess


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2010)

You and I is awesome

As for 2ne1 I'd say I Don't Care is definitely their best song  I don't really care about Fire, it's fun but it's one of those songs that gets annoying quickly

i like follow me better than fire though


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

I Don't Care is the only song of theirs that I can stand.

And if Cara says it's good then I probably will agree.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

lol @ "shows for jo kwon and seobb" comment

you and i was good


----------



## pfft (Mar 18, 2010)

saw the new SNSD video.. their song is nice.. i like Oh more.. but their outfits were pretty boring.


----------



## pfft (Mar 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> They are better than most girl groups out there. This is mainstream music. Of course the songs are going to sound similar in some way. And _of course_ there will be sampling involved. So, it'd be nice if you could take your antiness outside of this thread.



people can say what they want to in this thread.. so it would be nice if you could just get over it and acknowledge someone's right to state an opinion.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Good news, about time Korea faced up to the fact that its not a medieval Middle Eastern country and gay people do exist. Tho the whole Lee Minho thing isn't that big of a deal, he's playing a guy pretending to be gay, even India has done this so its not exactly risque or anything. 

I wonder who'll be the first K pop Idol to come out eventually? Brian? JoKwon? Maybe even Seohyun and Hyoyeon together?

I was listening to Muzik quite a bit lately, I think it probably has one of  the best Kpop intro's ever, Hyuna really rocked that.



> And if Cara says it's good then I probably will agree.



My taste isn't that bad, I don't say something is good if it isn't


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2010)

lol Hyoyeon doesn't come out on gaydar

however, sunny is likely bisexual.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 18, 2010)

Hyoyeon Love


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL

THAT WAS


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

I've seen all the vids, just say it guys, they're all hot. They kept changing everytime

I remember when I first showed my brother Genie, he kept switching his choice everytime too, in the end he succumbed to Yoona.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

lol everyone is just like 32 32 32 SEVEN THIRTY TWO

man that was nice

i love hyo love


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> They are better than most girl groups out there. This is mainstream music. Of course the songs are going to sound similar in some way. And _of course_ there will be sampling involved. So, it'd be nice if you could take your antiness outside of this thread.



last time i checked, this isn't the snsd thread. 
and you take anti's cirusly? that's kinda silly since most of these fanboys on nf aren't even korean. 



Ennoea said:


> Can we stop with the hater talk, KF is just giving his opinion....
> 
> Honestly I prefer Oh, Run is decent but not as good.






pfft said:


> people can say what they want to in this thread.. so it would be nice if you could just get over it and acknowledge someone's right to state an opinion.



these people have some common sense.

gee was an aight song. Run just sounds funny. like it builds up and then when you get the chorus, it gets sidetracked and it feels like a big tease from a good song.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> these people have some common sense.
> 
> gee was an aight song. Run just sounds funny. *like it builds up and then when you get the chorus, it gets sidetracked and it feels like a big tease from a good song.*


you just described lupin not run


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

don't get me started on lupin.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

on how bad the chorus is and how the rest of the song is meh?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

kara's little album isn't memorable.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

tbh, other than "hallo hallo hallo" i don't like the song at all, kara disappointed me highly.

i wanted another mister dance


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

rainbow is a better group than kara.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

which i haven't listened to

i probably should sometime


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

along with ukiss.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

no

i will never listen to ukiss

if i met them and they tried to sing i would punch one out before anything happened


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

i think they have better things to do than to serenade you my friend.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 18, 2010)

yes but the point was in nearly any scenario i don't want to listen to them

pretty much the only way you can get me to listen to them is if it get's me married to sohee, fany, hyo, sooyoung, sunny, uee, hyuna, or joori. then play all the ukiss you want. play it at the wedding. i could care less.

2.5k get


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 18, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> last time i checked, this isn't the snsd thread.
> and you take anti's cirusly? that's kinda silly since most of these fanboys on nf aren't even korean.
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you are right. I never had any good experience with anti's since they always piss me off with their trolling. But I'll accept you for your opinion since it is your opinion after all. 

The only memorable song from KARA that I like would be *Wanna*. Such a good song from them.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2010)

Kpop is serious business. 

Can't wait for mubank tonight. 

Edit:
WTF?! So Taeyeon is apparently sick!! 
I hope she gets a break, a really long one to get well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Kara, yes their songs are mediocre but I can't help liking them, and I have to admit I really got in to Wanna even tho Mister is better. I really wish DSP would give them more attention and not pawn off crappy anime theme songs to them

I wonder who out of 4Minute, Kara and Tara can break Japan? I guess the group that can pronounce Japanese properly

Also Supreme Team is back with their new album, the spirit of Dynamic Duo lives on:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd1c2dclE5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

SNSD's performance was daaaaaaark.  

/likes Lupin lots, i dun care


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

Their comeback performance was really weak, SNSD looked really tired. Lupin was fierce as always.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfLWeArvRgU[/YOUTUBE]
Love the song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

it was weak energy wise.  but i do think RDR shows off more of their dance skills rather than the silly one trick oh stuff, considering it switches up a lot, you barely see the same move twice

and yeah, i think Seungyeon is beyond fierce however.  

also i wonder if Sooyoung tried cornering Jason Derulo


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

> also i wonder if Sooyoung tried cornering Jason Derulo



I bet she went up to him and was like, Oppa Oppa Oppa I'll be be be Down Down Down Down


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

and he'd be like wtf is oppa


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

I bet their conversation went something like this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9QKm_xgQig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

run derulo rulo run run


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

lol @ whoever merged photos together

must have been a taec fangirl


----------



## Adachi (Mar 19, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> WTF?! So Taeyeon is apparently sick!!
> I hope she gets a break, a really long one to get well.


Yeah a fanaccount came out couple days ago saying how Taeyeon was so ill that she couldn't record Win Win at all, and had to go back to the dorm. Also another one said she fainted at ChinChin and the MBC staff had to carry her or something. 



Ennoea said:


> I wonder who out of 4Minute, Kara and Tara can break Japan? I guess the group that can pronounce Japanese properly


I'm guessing either 4Minute (I heard they've been pretty popular latly in Japan) or Kara (mostly because of that Jap dude constantly promoting them lol)



Ennoea said:


> Their comeback performance was really weak, SNSD looked really tired.


They pulled an all-nighter filming a CF at Jeju Island last night. And Taeyeon even got a Ringer's Solution IV.



Ennoea said:


> I bet she went up to him and was like, Oppa Oppa Oppa I'll be be be Down Down Down Down




I read this sentence with Sooyoung's aegyo voice in mind. 


Sweet Potato said:


> lol @ whoever merged photos together
> 
> must have been a taec fangirl


I love how everyone's just showing their buffness as much as possible, and then off at the side is the weak-looking Nickhun.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh god lol, the resemblance!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 19, 2010)

poor taeng looks like shes seen better days


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2010)

She just has so many activities going on. She's even going to be starring in a musical. Damnit, rDr promotions, Chin Chin, Win Win, and other shit... fffffffffffffffffffffff- 
This oppa is very worried, very worried indeed.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

They all looked really ill and messed up, SM really should fucking stop doing this to the girls. Doesn't being overly stressed mess up your period? These girls must be in really bad shape right now. Tho Taeyeon did really well, even tho she looked deathly, her vocals were good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2010)

^Yeah. They're all very tired. And most unfortunately they won't be getting rest because they'll be promoting this song. And then of course, the Asia Tour and other overseas activities. 


Even ill, she still gives lulz.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol what is she doing? 

Oh yeah Cara, if you don't mind, I'm still waiting for that SPAO poster ava.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 19, 2010)

RUN DEVIL DEVIL RUN RUN~


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2010)

Also did Sunny pinch one of the girls butts in the gif?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 19, 2010)

Drama in my thread?

God help u all when I finish with my finals and return to this thread


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone listened to Sunny's solo song for an OSt yet?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

^New one? 

edit:
This one?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> ^New one?
> 
> edit:
> This one?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

I melted listening to it. Oh Sunny. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

How hot is she?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

This is just asking for an "insert here" comment


----------



## koguryo (Mar 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> This is just asking for an "insert here" comment



"We're the new kids on this block ya heard?"

"Stop treating us like kids....cuz we're not anymore.  Know what I'm saying?"


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, she is haaaawt.   


And much better run Devil run performance tonight at Music Core.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 20, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Lol what is she doing?



tucking her shirt into her pants?


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> ^New one?
> 
> edit:
> This one?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2010)

April            .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

Should we be scared Sasori?

Awesome K rock song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1yxE95yaSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## April (Mar 20, 2010)

Sasori said:


> April            .


Yes     .



Ennoea said:


> Should we be scared Sasori?
> 
> Awesome K rock song:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1yxE95yaSg[/YOUTUBE]



I like it, a little fuzzy when it started. Other than that its good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone here know Ayumi Lee? For those who don't she's a Korean Japanese who was part of a K pop group called Sugar a couple of years back, not to mention she was also part of Xman, and notoriously ripped Kang Ho Dong, Kim Jong Min and various others a couple of times. Now she's release a debut album in Japan and its good:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7pzLziFeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Mar 20, 2010)

The last I heard of her was when she signed with SME then she dropped off the face of the planet. But it's good to hear she's back in the music scene.

She was really cute back then, when she had hair.


----------



## Cava (Mar 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Does anyone here know Ayumi Lee? For those who don't she's a Korean Japanese who was part of a K pop group called Sugar a couple of years back, not to mention she was also part of Xman, and notoriously ripped Kang Ho Dong, Kim Jong Min and various others a couple of times. Now she's release a debut album in Japan and its good:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7pzLziFeM[/YOUTUBE]



wasn't she the one who did koda kumi's cutie honey in korean


----------



## Adachi (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Mar 21, 2010)

Let's listen to some Korean opera, you guys:


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2010)

I remember that guy!

that's awesome

and omg, the Mucore rdr perf was great.  but fucking omg i was gone saturday, and missed monomon's upload to mediafire

edit: also lol @ the discussion of why people hate sica in international fandom

i must agree her voice isn't one i really favor and she's uber skinny but i don't find her to be fake ffs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


>


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

god i love fany and hyo

also lmao sooyoung in charge of the uncle fans


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

> also lol @ the discussion of why people hate sica in international fandom



Its simple, she's herself. She doesn't act cute, fake or over the top. With her what you see is what you get, sexy, charming and above all honest, especially about herself, she know's she's got it so why try to hide it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2010)

tru dat

and awwwwwww

I really like Yonghwa now.  Him and Seo are more like the musical couple than sweet potato couple 

MAYBE THEY CAN MAKE GOOD MUSIC NOW D:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

you know hyo and fany's comments remind me of fathers sitting down with their daughters prom date

threatening to kill them and whatnot


----------



## April (Mar 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


>





> Tiffany: ?Seohyun is very fussy so you have to work extra hard to make her happy. Also, if you make her cry we will hate you.?



This quote made me laugh the most. SNSD is so cute.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Yongwha is a nice guy but I wish he had more of an edge. I find him really dull.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHAzsFbKYM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2010)

SOUNDS

SO

GAY


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the sound of the male version, even if it sounds like they're really turned on lol. I hope some boyband covers it. And while Im at it why has no male idol group covered Oh yet?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

lmao the male version

it sounds so gay

i can't stop laughing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

> lmao the male version
> 
> it sounds so gay



You should hear the male version of Hyori's Mr Big, now thats gay


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHAzsFbKYM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


WTF am I listening?! 


And saw run Devil run on Inki, Sunny has really sexy underarms. 
**


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 21, 2010)

the inkigayo live really made me appreciate Yuri & Sunny's bodys

not too skinny

even though seohyun is undoubtedly perfect in every way... she's just super thin.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Someone help, I think I'm falling for Shinee, I want appas like that


----------



## Adachi (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> edit: also lol @ the discussion of why people hate sica in international fandom
> 
> i must agree her voice isn't one i really favor and she's uber skinny but i don't find her to be fake ffs


Wait wat where is this discussion, I want to see.

To be honest, with the release of RDR and her being a regular guest on Star King is making me fall for her more and more. Girls is just so cute and classy, especially that "ice-princess" aspect of her personality.



Ennoea said:


> Its simple, she's herself. She doesn't act cute, fake or over the top. With her what you see is what you get, sexy, charming and above all honest, especially about herself, she know's she's got it so why try to hide it?


One of my favorite post ITT.


Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhHAzsFbKYM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


Lololol


Ennoea said:


> Someone help, I think I'm falling for Shinee, I want appas like that



WHOA WHOA WHOA HALT STOP THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE SAYING YOUNG MAN, THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

> WHOA WHOA WHOA HALT STOP THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU ARE SAYING YOUNG MAN, THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE



I don't know whats wrong with me, how can I possibly be jealous of a 3 year old kid?

Also WGM with 2Am+BEG bowling=epic.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

RING DING DONG RING DING DONG DING DINGI DING DING DING

SO FANTASTIC FANTASTIC FANTASTIC FANTASTIC ELASTIC ELASTIC ELASTIC ELASTIC

almost as good as ZE:A


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

nut shot

ow


----------



## koguryo (Mar 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM2Ki-Z7k9M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I think I'm gonna like this song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

omgogmogmogmogmogaslhdflahkds

i can't wait

i also can't wait for us to sub it


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 21, 2010)

OMG! Star Star Star (acoustic) has been released! Along with Echo!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

i don't know which to like more, regular or acoustic

so goooooooa;lsfkdh;alsfjd;aslfjoooood

will listen to echo next


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 21, 2010)

I like acoustic ver. better. The instrumentals just make it sound better. I hope they perform this in one of the music shows.

Echo is okay, but it was definitely not what I was expecting.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah echo was decent but nothing too special

still byul byul byul and byul byul byul acoustic are too close to call for me

i'd probably lean towards the original because i tend to like songs more if they are more piano oriented.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Goddamit, and I was hoping "Echo" would be the teaser song. I am disappoint.

StarX3 Acoustic sounds awesome though.

On the other hand, apparently Jay's in Vancouver right now for a dancing contest.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

lol remind me to do your avy later

stab my profile or something


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 22, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM2Ki-Z7k9M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think I'm gonna like this song



its an After School song, of course its gonna be great


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

I love my Boy oohhh yeahhh, I love my boy, I love you my Boy, I love my Boy, oh baby baby baby baby, I love my Boy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 22, 2010)

Oneul bam neh il bam jaggooman niga senggakna naneun geudeh eh diva diva d-d-d-diva

diva is the best AS song ever since it was uee's debut song


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

My brother annoys me so once I put Diva on his phone as his ringtone. Oh he was embarrassed when it came on in the middle of us watching a film in the cinema

When I fall is clearly the best AS song ever


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 22, 2010)

when i fall is my favorite

but diva is best cause it brought me uee


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

> but diva is best cause it brought me uee



Uee reminds me of an Emu.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

UEE looks like Seohyun a bit

part of why i approve of her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 22, 2010)

you sound like one of the hyo haters enn

but it doesn't matter, more uee for me


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

i really wanna see SNSD's chocolate performances

fany does poker face, and they sing wannabe and get the party started

sadly though the dancing trio of yoonhyoyul do their old deja vu routine which i could see anywhere on the internets, however hyos outfit is infinitely hot


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 22, 2010)

i saw fany's poker face performance on fancam but i want to see a better quality one

when do they come out cara?


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

no idea yet


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 22, 2010)

ffffffffffffffffffff

i want to see the infinitely hot hyo


----------



## MOTO (Mar 22, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM2Ki-Z7k9M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think I'm gonna like this song


Awesome teaser. Sounds like it will be hit just like Because of You. I love this concept btw.

They look gorgeous in the teaser, especially Nana and Jooyeon 

Can't wait for the full song and MV.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't hate Uee, its just she can't really sing, act or even dance. Actually I don't dislike her at all, she seems nice enough, but I just don't see why Gahee, Bekha and the rest have to take a back seat when they're all more talented.

And I only said she looks like an emu because other than blinking she doesn't seem to have alot of expressions.

Anyway Bang sounds good.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 22, 2010)

Uee is honestly an android, much more than Seohyun.

Just imagine yourself getting up in the morning, and the first thing you see is the two of them standing right beside your bed staring at you intently.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

> Just imagine yourself getting up in the morning, and the first thing you see is the two of them standing right beside your bed staring at you intently.



I'd say they were sent from the future to kill John Connor.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

i'd say fuck yeah


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 22, 2010)

i dunno how to approach this picture


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

I came across a band called Jaurim, some of their songs are quite strange, but I can't get them out of my head
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86PrQjP2hC4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOrgL4X2ZP8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrSZBam5sIs[/YOUTUBE]

I see you lurking lurker


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2010)

omg i haven't heard them in ages enn! 

lulz i heard kesha's run devil run. sounds better than snsd's


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 23, 2010)

just listened to* Big Bangs a fools tear *sounds exactly the same as *Omarions O*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> omg i haven't heard them in ages enn!
> 
> lulz i heard kesha's run devil run. sounds better than snsd's


haters gon hate

i can't believe i put off watching invincible youth, i feel retarded for doing it.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 23, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> just listened to* Big Bangs a fools tear *sounds exactly the same as *Omarions O*



Eh, it's no surprise, really. Most songs nowadays are sampled, anyway.

@Tendou: Is IY fun to watch?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2010)

IY is awesome

hyunah is adorable


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2010)

GG your sig always has me staring


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2010)

> just listened to Big Bangs a fools tear sounds exactly the same as Omarions O



Well YG are notorious for Plagarism accusations. And yeah they do sound the same.



> lulz i heard kesha's run devil run. sounds better than snsd's



Meh both are avearge. Actually I probably prefer the SNSD ver since Ke$ha's voice is awful, her pronounciation is so fake.

IY is good, Hara Go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q16qtM2QiXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2010)

Tashannie <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2010)

BEAST IS GOING TO BE AT THE FESTIVAL

adflkhfdslahfdlkjh


----------



## Adachi (Mar 23, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Eh, it's no surprise, really. Most songs nowadays are sampled, anyway.
> 
> @Tendou: Is IY fun to watch?


IY is an absoutely hilarious show.

Honestly, watch it.

@Festival: still patiently waiting for the girls to join the roster list


----------



## PlushCream (Mar 23, 2010)

Did someone say it is hosted by Sasori?Lol,sorry about that!

I loved 4Minutes,their Muzik is sexay~♥


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2010)

> I loved 4Minutes,their Muzik is sexay



Love the intro, the song itself is alittle weird but addictive.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 23, 2010)

PlushCream said:


> Did someone say it is hosted by Sasori?Lol,sorry about that!
> 
> I loved 4Minutes,their Muzik is sexay~♥


Oh Sasori, you and your underage obsession...sigh

Anyway, welcome new member


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2010)

lol the opening to muzik is fucking win, i was surprised how well hyunah beasted that part


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2010)

i love the opening to hot issue

i found myself rewatching that part multiple times


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2010)

Im bringing sexy back:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaVaGnlBxAo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7h5gurEG5A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XUdfCbr23g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rbxD_faiRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 23, 2010)

hahaha yah BEAST will be at Hollywood Bowl ^^

I finally get my hand on the tickets xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 23, 2010)

SO LUCKY


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 23, 2010)

...I need to get a good telescope and a camera xD ( cuz I got the $50 seat lol )


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 23, 2010)

my friend has two extra tickets for me and a friend but i dunno if i'm going


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 24, 2010)

So is BEAST the final group? No Soshi? 

And I was planning to stalk around Sheraton.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT5WAsWR1RY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Song's alright.

Jessica takes pictures of the other girls while they're changing :ho


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunny should not have revealed that.

And listening...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

Its like a mix between and cheerleader and drum band song.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT5WAsWR1RY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Song's alright.
> 
> Jessica takes pictures of the other girls while they're changing :ho



Great song! I'm looking forward to their comeback!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 24, 2010)

i like the song, but i don't know what to think of it for some reason. i think it's good but i just don't know how much i like it or something.

well hopefully the video helps me decide.


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, I checked out Sorry, Sorry because of someone's sig and now that I've been sucked into all the idolness of all of these boy bands and girl groups, I think it's impossible to get out.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 24, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Wow, I checked out Sorry, Sorry because of *someone's* sig and now that I've been sucked into all the idolness of all of these boy bands and girl groups, I think it's impossible to get out.



lol was that me


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

> I think it's impossible to get out.



You've fallen in to the web of K pop, welcome to idol worship, androgynous boys, bad Engrish and hot asses everywhere. We hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 24, 2010)

not to mention plastic surgery's finest and worst


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 24, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> lol was that me



You sick bastard! 

















On an unrelated note, though, I showed my friend Hyuna's 'Change' and now she's wondering if it's possible to get STI's through a computer screen.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

> On an unrelated note, though, I showed my friend Hyuna's 'Change' and now she's wondering if it's possible to get STI's through a computer screen.



I like you already


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 24, 2010)

The Change remark was great. 

I guess I'm gonna have to post more in SSF to watch IY. It's hard to find on youtube.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

Either that or you have to donate to get the permission to watch the vids. I ended up donating.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_9IhH_Mq0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Nana and Jooyeon are hot


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2010)

Fast, catchy, sexy and fairly unique, love it. Tho the chorus is a little lame. Also Nana, why are you so cute?

I do think that they should stop adding more members, enough is enough especially since half of them don't really do anything.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 25, 2010)

a-ha! a-ha! a-ha!

i love it

it had enough uee for me as well

now we do actual subs for it


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 25, 2010)

It was totally enough @ gahee mirite? 

Inb4elite


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 25, 2010)

i have a feeling i'm gonna be changing sets already


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

Interview with Park Gahee for After School:

Welcome to NF Gahee, and thanks for doing this interview, how are you feeling right now?

*Spoiler*: __ 




I feel good.




Gahee do you think you're sexy?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol fail, what do you think?




I guess you think so then?

*Spoiler*: __ 





Bitch have you seen my ass? Its better than most people's faces so yeah I do think so. 




Umm okay, anyway about you're new single, it called Bang isn't it? Can I ask why?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah its called Bang mofo, cuz when I shake it like this, it goes bang in peoples pants thats why!!




Seriously can you stop please? People are getting scared and at the rate you're shaking you'll cause a tornado in Africa.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Haters gonna hate, seriously look at me, damn Im so hot, better run cuz this body is gonna cause a heatwave.




Okay this interview is getting weird now, please can you sit down?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Look at my ass, you think this was made for sitting? 




Thats it Im outta here!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




You know what? This part here? Yeah thats right you can kiss my perfectly formed ass right there.




You're so horrible Gahee!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously dude Im recording here and unless you're gonna shake your ass like that get out of the way.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 25, 2010)

Nana or Jooyeon set?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh Raina pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm already know what parts i'm giffing

it's just a matter of getting an hd video now


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2010)

loooooooooooooool Ennoea epic fucking win.

Omg I am so behind ;___;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 25, 2010)

man there are no hd versions out there right now

i want to make gifs but afscplay doesn't have it and we don't have it at schoolsubs and youtube has a fake hd one that's medium quality at best

fffffffffff


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 25, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> You sick bastard!



ah yes, i have shown you the light...you owe me one 



Ennoea said:


> I do think that they should stop adding more members, enough is enough especially since half of them don't really do anything.



i like AS but the two members there look old, bad nose jobs too


----------



## April (Mar 25, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> ah yes, i have shown you the light...you owe me one



Your sig also got me into Super Junior and Shinee for some reason.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 25, 2010)

If you like Super Junior & SHINee, then you must like me!

Adore my sig and you will soon fall in love with that girl.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 26, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_9IhH_Mq0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nana and Jooyeon are hot



aw and i was hoping their new vid would explain their last one.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 26, 2010)

Never knew there was a K-Pop thread on NF Forums. 

Well to stay on topic...
Not a big fan of the new After School Song and MV. I think it's quite the step down from Because of You.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah Because Of You was friggin win.

however since i'm on vacation i haven't really checked out Bang yet to compare xD


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 26, 2010)

April said:


> Your sig also got me into Super Junior and Shinee for some reason.



god im such a Hero 



Sweet Potato said:


> Yeah Because Of You was friggin win.
> 
> however since i'm on vacation i haven't really checked out Bang yet to compare xD



i love Because Of You


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJe8TUNhsIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Is this not the greatest MV ever or what?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 26, 2010)

Tendou, your UEE avatar is kinda creepy. 


And no Music Core because of this thing called base ball, what a dick move.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Mar 26, 2010)

did anyone watched  KBS Music Bank yesterday?


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2010)

i hate you for linking wgm..


----------



## Noda. B (Mar 26, 2010)

So I just learned that it's really hard to do a graphing test when Lachata keeps popping up in your head.

But anyways, since everyone seems to be commenting on Bang, I have to say, it's starting to grow on me. It's definitely different and I like the whole drums part. Reminds me of a less annoying Korean version of Hollaback Girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2010)

i hate her tacky gold jewelry even more.


----------



## pfft (Mar 26, 2010)

what did they do to her eyes? are those the "honey" contacts?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 26, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Tendou, your UEE avatar is kinda creepy.
> 
> 
> And no Music Core because of this thing called base ball, what a dick move.


YOUR GODDAMN SIG MY GOD I'M SO STEALING THAT AFTER YOU FINISH USING IT 



Also, lol at gif 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (1 members and *6 guests*)
> Adachi



Whoa, the fuck?


----------



## Adachi (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2010)

They look very good in those pics. Taeyeon, Sunny and Yuri especially.


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2010)

lol their outfits are so tacky and cheap looking.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol their outfits are so tacky and cheap looking.


What's that? I'm sorry, I can't hear you over how NADOONDAE you are:


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2010)

you probably cant hear, because you like tacky clothes


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2010)

nah, but seriously.. you might find their outfits in  a Fredricks of hollywood magazine/site/store on sale..


----------



## MOTO (Mar 27, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> It was totally enough @ gahee mirite?
> 
> Inb4elite


you called? 



Know I'm late on this but I love AS's comeback so far; the song, concept, drums...everything. They've really impressed with this comeback. And they totally rock Music Bank with their performance; so fierce and sexy. The audience was actually quite loud (I heard fan chants?) during their performance, which is good since they were dead quiet during BOY performances. I still like BOY more but I have a feeling Bang! will be a bigger hit than it. 

Also, I want to see Nana on some variety shows this time around 



Ennoea said:


> Interview with Park Gahee for After School:
> 
> Welcome to NF Gahee, and thanks for doing this interview, how are you feeling right now?
> 
> ...




That was just


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2010)

BRB, fapping to Gahee. 



pfft said:


> lol their outfits are so tacky and cheap looking.


Meh, I like it, as well as a lot of other people... more than those that don't, who are all just a bunch of silly anti's anyway.


----------



## pfft (Mar 27, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> BRB, fapping to Gahee.
> 
> 
> Meh, I like it, as well as a lot of other people... more than those that don't, who are all just a bunch of silly anti's anyway.



Well you are most likely a guy who cannot see the finer points in what looks chic and what looks cheap and skanky.  I did think of their budget and how much their manager/company puts them in whatever they want to, and that the girls virtually are slaves to said company. BUT said company needs to put more thought into what they put those girls in.  Its BORING AS HELL TO KEEP PUTTING THEM IN THE SAME OUTFITS.  but its even more boring this time around since they are all black and white outfits. 

I want to see a little diversity.  
I want to see a little personality. 
I want to see a girl who chooses what to wear.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2010)

it was more fun when they did the Genie outfits more suited to the individual girl


----------



## April (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new CF of Narsha and Taewoo? I honestly thought it was absolutely funny when Narsha drooled when she was watching +19. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAKHZkl8WbM[/YOUTUBE]



My god. Sunny and Yuri look amazing. And Jessica. <333


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDs5IW43XoA[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY MOTHER OF KPOP THIS IS AMAZING 

CAN I MARRY HER

PLEASE

PLEAAAAAASE

so

ADORABLE

I'LL STOP MY SPAZZING HERE FOR EVERYONES SAKE


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 27, 2010)

lmao cara

i love it when people spaz over small things like that, cracks me up


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2010)

slow thread lately

avy chaaaaaaangeu


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 28, 2010)

Taeyeon singing the National Anthem.. just beautiful..


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 28, 2010)

of course it's beautiful, it's Taeng 

I just finished sweet potato couple 5, i feel for yonghwa for trying to find seo's dream home.  even though it's a bit extravagant for so early XD


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess I have to wait until SSF releases their subs of WGM ;__; but I can wait :]

Since this thread is going by so slowly this weekend, I'll post their performances from Mr. World:


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDs5IW43XoA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF KPOP THIS IS AMAZING
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCK!





Girls' Generation said:


> Taeyeon singing the National Anthem.. just beautiful..


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Because she spoke 5 seconds of english?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5vQNAB_9p4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Work it Hyori

New Teaser:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5JUpz-QHr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> of course it's beautiful, it's Taeng
> 
> I just finished sweet potato couple 5, i feel for yonghwa for trying to find seo's dream home.  even though it's a bit extravagant for so early XD



You will love this picture:


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 29, 2010)

*feels proud to be a DSi owner*

But where's Sunny? She's like the gamer of Soshi. She even has a DS and has coerced TaeTae to buy one as well so they can link up and play together like choding gamers.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)

I'M TOTALLY BUYING A DSI NOW


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)

Yu's article 

I'll watch all these vids when I'm back on mah laptop


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Can we talk more about music, and less about what SNSD are advertising please?

Also lol Nude, you'd buy a DSi because SNSD are holding one? That's the silliest thing I've heard since my friend bought a Psp because 50 cent was holding one in his mv

He also once asked me if the world was black and white before we had colour tv's.

Also typical, they get a DSi and rather than playing it they're taking pictures


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)

I totally would. :ho

and yes, musak


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm like so behind I don't even know how to begin posting in this thread again


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 29, 2010)

lmao cara

i know how that feels sometimes sasori


----------



## Adachi (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm, K-Pop in general has been pretty boring for the past few days, with the exception being the teasers for Rain and Lee Hyori.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)

pretty much agreed

thus why overspazload of anything soshi cuz theres nothign else


----------



## Adachi (Mar 29, 2010)

I was reading an article on OMONA about Rain and Hyori coming back at the same time, and guess what I found:


And then a longer version from soompi:




"HYUNG, I DID ON HYORI LAST NIGHT!"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol Bi must have been proud if it was the first thing he said. 

Well Danny Ahn did say that all the idols were "doing" it


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)

woooooow

rain and hyori


----------



## Sasori (Mar 29, 2010)

Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 30, 2010)

not bad song but i  really dislike G dragon forsome reason

*Help People i need an English translation of this...+rep to anyone who can help

*머지않아 그대와 헤어지게 될거요 슬프겠지만 그립겠지만 부디 노여워 마오

가난한 마음이야 위안을 바라지만 우리 인연의 끈이 다하니 어찌할 수 없나 보오

못된 못된 나를 잊어 주기를 모두 모두 남김없이 모두

못된 못된 나를 잊어 주기를 모두 모두 남김없이 모두

제발 제발 눈물로 앓지 말기를 어서 어서 나아지길 비오 

못된 못된 나를 잊어 주기를 모두 모두 남김없이 모두
제발 제발 눈물로 앓지 말기를 어서 어서 나아지길 비오


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 30, 2010)

not all of us really like g-dragon either

also, SNSD's story mv was disappointing.

However, now I know how to fight off Korean girls with a dark concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2010)

> also, SNSD's story mv was disappointing.



I pretty much figured that SM were trying to drag it on as much as they could. There wasn't even a story. Disappointed, I wanted them to kick some ass.

As for GD, he's good but his voice kind of leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought story ver. was going to be Echo. It's lyrics tie into Run Devil Run well, sort of like a prologue. Turning those hurt feelings in Echo into dark and strong feelings in RDR. I was actually under the impression the 'other girls' in both of the songs' lyrics were the Oh! Soshi, and the Black Soshi invaded their place to size them up. 

So, a bit let down tbh.

In any case, I hope the girls, Taeyeon especially, take full advantage of the free time they have and rest up.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

Listening to the Shine A Light concert.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol, computer virus, can't say it wasn't expected.

And although the "story" line is...well, nonexistent, the girls are looking awesome in those extra scenes.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyway i've been really liking these guys lately:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_eb-t5kDSg[/YOUTUBE]

I think I might have posted this before but I love this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lzSGBGDXpw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

That is very nice.

Pimp me some shit bro'


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

Tell me more about them. I'm downloading that album now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2010)

> Tell me more about them. I'm downloading that album now.



Which ones? 

I don't know much about Minos in Nuol except that they just came on the scene. As for Viva Soul, 2 albums, both are good stuff and are currently on military duty. I recommend them to anyone interested in Korean neo soul.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

You only posted Minos. I downloaded 2 of their albums just now, I'll listen to it a bit later.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought they only had one album. Its a decent album, tho I did think some of their songs were alittle too similar.

I updated that post, check out VivaSoul while your at it Sasori:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgMvWSxNiXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (Mar 30, 2010)

Rain's Love Song[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk_02aTa6W4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2010)

Is it me or does Rain look like Brendan Fraser?


----------



## pfft (Mar 30, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Is it me or does Rain look like Brendan Fraser?



you are insulting rain.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 30, 2010)

how dare you  sasori that's my cousin


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

He didn't stalk you, I shall live with self denial


----------



## Girls' Generation (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> how dare you  sasori that's my cousin


Who Brendan Fraser ?

No but seriously though, look at the facial features of both of them.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 31, 2010)

everytime i look at rains face i cant stop laughing i dnt know why


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 31, 2010)

wow

so i was looking back in the thread

in under two months we've been doing over 100 pages

g'damn


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Awesome let's overtake the other MD thread 



Al-Yasa said:


> everytime i look at rains face i cant stop laughing i dnt know why


It's the same reason why I can't stop laughing when I look at Brendan Fraser's face


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Bang (Tae) - Make Love (eng ver):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pqB5_FQ37U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2010)

Ennoea can you tell me more about Minos in Nuol?

From what I can tell Minos and Nuol are 2 different people. I'm guessing it's a collab between some rapper and DJ?

That would make sense because of the album name "Humanoid / Hypnotica". 
Minos _in_ Nuol?


----------



## Sasori (Mar 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGPxSmX_3A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

loooooooooooooooooooooooool KID CUDI


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah its a collab between a producer and rapper. I don't know much about them, but I think on of them claims his style to be "RAP Humanoid" so I guess that's where half of the album title probably came from. Im totally guessing here tho, I read a bio on them but the trans was awful.

And yeah lol the only reason I listened to them is because Man on the Moon caught my eye

Supreme Team- Step Up:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lez-3X9bmK0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I was waiting for an MV and it didn't disappoint, so funky.


----------



## King (Mar 31, 2010)

I'VE GOT CHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

UNDAH MY SKIIN!


----------



## Adachi (Apr 1, 2010)

-edit- Holy crap, 12:00 AM, right on April Fool's day


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 1, 2010)

lol omona

though akp gave me a scare with sunny

also i'm feeling meh on lee hyori's new mv


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 1, 2010)

> though akp gave me a scare with sunny


I literally screamed at my computer when I read that. Damn it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 1, 2010)

omg lmao i came across a "asian girl appreciation thread" on another forum while searching for a new wallpaper, it turned into a snsd appreciation thread like halfway through or something. it wasn't even a forum where snsd would come up, it was a sneakers forum. 

now back to wallpaper searching. it's better than being on omona right now tbh. also fffffffff i managed to miss ffa.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Obviously a virus


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

Hyori's new song is fantastic, puts to shame most of the other efforts by the big stars lately:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT0gPFGtEes&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I'm sure the trans will help make sense of the MV, I think many agree that the clown is Hyori, that was proved by the fact that in the mirror it was her reflection. And lol at everyone for freaking out over a clown

Good on Hyori for actually trying to be original. Anyway this isn't the main track off her album, Im sure the main track will give the Kpop fans their crack and they can stop their whining.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 1, 2010)

i love hyoris new song its kinda different from the usual kpop stuff 
because all the other stuff disappoints me lately 
i didnt even like epik highs album


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 1, 2010)

i heard big bang is gna come on the ellen degeress show is this true


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Lilith


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice song and nice MV. Very original and refreshing.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 1, 2010)

why are you ing  me? 
that makes me really sad sasori


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

you gawt me runnin runnin runnin away


also way for omona to scare the shit out of me

time to listen to hyori


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

hyolee you go gal

clowns creep me the fuck out but other than that it was interesting

edit: I have made 1k posts in this thread

I would like to thank Sasori for the thread,

Ennoea, Spandachi, Tendou, Shameless double & triple posts, ALL OF MY FELLOW SNSD & KPOP FANS FOR POSTIN WITH MEH

ILU GUYS<333

I HOPE YOU ALL CAN DO THE SAME WAY ONE DAY!

THANK SEOHYUN

PEACE


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

FFFFFFFFF you surpassed me?

Oh well that's not surprising with my recent inactivity and your recent SNSD spam 

And Lilith you said you didn't like the new Epik High album 

Other than that, <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

you need to post moar :3

and yeah

SNSD spam really allows for infinite posts


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

Epik High's new album was good but I think it could have been better. Im sure Tablo said that the material was mostly older stuff that didn't make it on to their other albums. 



> i heard big bang is gna come on the ellen degeress show is this true



I think its DBSK but Im not sure, I haven't read any news on it.

Nude you did it!!! Im not so behind tho, perhaps a time for spam?

Seohyun is an android from the future to come sex up Korean girls, run!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2010)

i havent checked if its spam post here or is it counted? 

EDIT: no wait, it IS counted!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

everything counts here

thus why i answer everything and double post


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2010)

Btw did anyone listen to the "Mazik" song by Secret?

Also why couldn't RDR be as sexy as this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f5hg3FlYc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2010)

lol spam fest i see...too bad i retired from mass posting


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

i dunno i like rdr's choreo a lot

i think it was pretty decent, even though the story shit was shit like shit shit shit

I think it was pretty alright for a dark side test run, but they probably will stick to their genre more later on


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Epik High's new album was good but I think it could have been better. Im sure Tablo said that the material was mostly older stuff that didn't make it on to their other albums.


Yea with Tukutz absent ;__;

I know wordkill is from their "Lost tapes" CD.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Nudes will there even be anything left after ur done ?


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> i dunno i like rdr's choreo a lot
> 
> i think it was pretty decent, even though the story shit was shit like shit shit shit
> 
> I think it was pretty alright for a dark side test run, but they probably will stick to their genre more later on



SP il be calling you *Kamote* from now on


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 1, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nudes will there even be anything left after ur done ?



Nah.  I was just gonna find a random chick instead to leave with you 



dummy plug said:


> SP il be calling you *Kamote* from now on



fine by me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> hyolee you go gal
> 
> clowns creep me the fuck out but other than that it was interesting
> 
> ...




man i'm only half of your posts in here, i will catch up though



Ennoea said:


> Also why couldn't RDR be as sexy as this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f5hg3FlYc4[/YOUTUBE]


oh god queen hyo


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Nah.  I was just gonna find a random chick instead to leave with you


fine by me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Apr 2, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Nah.  I was just gonna find a random chick instead to leave with you
> 
> 
> 
> fine by me



Kamote is Tagalog for Sweet Potato in case you were wondering 

what do you think about U-Kiss's Binggeul? i can never stomach their appearances but Am I Easy and Binggeul sound decent, cool moves too


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Apr 2, 2010)

^ wow that was kinda hot though. And i don't even care if it was gratuitous, thank god he took off that weird shiny vest thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

> U-Kiss



Talking of homoerotic

Some annoying BB fan was claiming Rain s copying Taeyang, go die YG fans you're idiots.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Wait wut seriously? Link me please.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing in kpop is really interesting to me right now.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

> Wait wut seriously? Link me please



I would have, but if I saw those comments on AKP again I might just smash my head on the table so hard that I will die. 

So if you want me to live you won't ask for them

Rain's MV made no sense at all. But it wouldn't be a Rain mv without shirt tearing and hip thrusting


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2010)

YG stans really piss me off sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

Kimidoll just watch Hello Baby, it'll raise your K spirits. Shinee are such good appaspek


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2010)

Micheal Jackson obviously copied Taeyang


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

Also Clint Eastwood copied TOP, we all know TOP had a deep voice first


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2010)

All Blondes copied GD. There is no other explanation.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2010)

And Yoo Jae Suk stole all his jokes from Daesung!



Ennoea said:


> Kimidoll just watch Hello Baby, it'll raise your K spirits. Shinee are such good appaspek



I'm already on ep 6~

I need to watch SNSD's version too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 2, 2010)

this reminds me of when that douche from ukiss claimed yoseob stole his image

i'm sorry i didn't know you invented the cute image

i hate shit like that

i also hate it when i lose all of my music, which happened today


----------



## Adachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I would have, but if I saw those comments on AKP again I might just smash my head on the table so hard that I will die.
> 
> So if you want me to live you won't ask for them



Oh AKP, I should have known sooner. :face.palm


Ennoea said:


> Kimidoll just watch Hello Baby, it'll raise your K spirits. Shinee are such good appaspek



At first I was all  when you mentioned "Hello Baby", then I was  because of "SHINee".



Sasori said:


> All Blondes copied GD. There is no other explanation.



"OPPA, DID YOU THINK DYING YOUR HAIR BLONDE WOULD HAVE MADE YOU KOREAN?!"



Tendou Souji said:


> i also hate it when i lose all of my music, which happened today



Ouch. Computer virus?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Obviously Hitler was referring to Koreans when he was talking about the "Aryan" race.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2010)

> i also hate it when i lose all of my music, which happened today



That's a nightmare.

Omg Hitler wanted to fill this world with androgynous looking asian boy band members, thank God he was stopped

So who copied Seungri then? There must be someone?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Ouch. Computer virus?


ipod went apeshit, external harddrive which had the music went insane as well. i saved like 30 songs of 10400.



Ennoea said:


> That's a nightmare.


yes.

yes it is.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2010)

Lost's The Last Supper
Lost's The Last Supper
Hey look it's Totoro


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 2, 2010)

btw guys, did you hear?  Mariah Carey copied Lee Hyori.

and Justin Bieber copied Seungri's moves.  Both are still babehs

































yeah i wanted to be a part of it too, i was in the truck all day


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, I don't look a damn thing like U-Kiss, I find this insulting.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 3, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Also, I don't look a damn thing like U-Kiss, I find this insulting.


Ah yes, this little fellow Mo Twister. He's known for being a douche, he's one of the biggest douche's here in the Philippines, maybe Asia. He's just trying to get attention to himself, like he always does, at the expense of others without regard for their feelings or in this case, the feelings of fans and family. He'll never apologize, unless at gunpoint or if someone shoved vegetables up his arse. Best if the fans and Xander's dad just ignore him, or they beat the living hell out of him. I'm sure no one would care if he gets stomped like the bitch that he is, or if he's murdered. It won't reflect badly on the U-Kiss fans because it would be doing the world a huge service, getting rid of this friend permanently.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2010)

^


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 3, 2010)

Mo Twister is indeed a douche bag, as a fellow citizen of that man i feel ashamed we share the same flag 

its his strategy to get attention and hype so please just ignore trash like him 

also Graham, are you Filipino too? the way you said it seems like you reside here in the Phil too


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2010)

oh awesome that's good to know 

Yeah, i'm sorta siding with the Ukiss fans here because the guy is being quite a douche.  He has a right to be an idiot i guess, but he does seem like a little bitch.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 3, 2010)

Mo is always like that, when he's career (or lack of it ) is sliding down he pisses people off to get the attention...really, if you are reacting to him then you are doing hima a favor so just ignore him


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems like DBSK are over, SM really dropped the ball here.

Also at the DJ guy with the name of a wrestling move, I hope some fat lesbian sits on you.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 3, 2010)

So are they really really disbanding? The quote says they will _stop/pause _activities as a group. Temporarily or permanently? What do you guys think?

Regardless, this is sad news.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2010)

We're pretty much at the spot where it all depends on how their lawsuit goes


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 3, 2010)

this day has good things and bad things

dbsk pausing activities = bad thing

u-kiss being bashed = good thing

lesbians also being bashed by being compared to u-kiss = bad thing


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

I think its over for DBSK, Avex selling all their SME shares and DBSK stopping activities really doesn't indicate the coming of good things. I hope it gets sorted out otherwise we're gonna lose the best boyband Korea has.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 3, 2010)

i will only see it as pausing activities

you will see tendou's cassie mode sometime soon probably


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope its a simple stopping of activities, and nothing deeper. Since Jaejoong and Changmin are doing dramas, and Junsu is taking part in a musical its plausible that its just a lack of time on the members part.

Also I heard Hello baby is coming to an end, Im gonna miss it

Lol at the DJ guy:


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

a discussion on ukiss? and people loving them now?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Some guy is saying they look like lesbians

This is apparently Korea's best Soul Song of the year:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8rMSc7ZzxQ[/YOUTUBE]
Yes the woman in the mv has a moustache, I don't know what it signifies, maybe she's a lesbian like Seohyun and Ukiss


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2010)

The song sounds incredibly familiar. That's not even soul lol

And lol she looks badass with that moustache funnily enough


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2010)

omg that song was beautiful...

Wow. Those tears moved me for some reason. Anyone got a trans?

Any recommendation on this guy's albums?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

His name is Jung Yup and he has one album, Vol. 1 - Thinkin’ Back On Me.

He was apparently part of the group called Brown Eyed Soul.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 3, 2010)

Elite said:


> So are they really really disbanding? The quote says they will _stop/pause _activities as a group. Temporarily or permanently? What do you guys think?
> 
> Regardless, this is sad news.



Well, I read on aramatheydidn't (the equivalent for Japanese music/news/gossip) that when the word "paused" is used in Japan, it usually refers to "disbanding", it's just that they choose to use the former so the fans don't flip out.



Ennoea said:


> I hope its a simple stopping of activities, and nothing deeper. Since Jaejoong and Changmin are doing dramas, and Junsu is taking part in a musical its plausible that its just a lack of time on the members part.



To be honest, when I first read the announcement, I thought they are stopping activities as THSK and coming back to Korea as DBSK. 

But yeah, I'm quite sad that my only favorite male K-pop group is coming to an end. 

On a brighter note:



Victoria you gorgeous woman you


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 3, 2010)

so do they only put a band aid on in korea?

when i donate blood i get like a full wrap.

or maybe they made it a band aid to make it clear for the ad


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

SM and their underage exploitation continues, even in this ad Victoria's thrusting her chest for no reason

Just wanted to put this out ther, Lollipop 2 sucks, terrible song.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 3, 2010)

Victoria looks good in that ad and f(x) will be making a comeback this month. Supposedly, they're going for the sexy image. I can't picture Amber looking 'sexy'


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2010)

Elite that girl looks hot.

And Victoria's tits :ho


----------



## MOTO (Apr 3, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Elite that girl looks hot.
> 
> And Victoria's tits :ho




:ho


----------



## Adachi (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, so she is Nana. She was also in that gif sig of yours, right?

Her body is so *__*

I've got my eyes on her.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 3, 2010)

So 10 girl groups debuted last year.  Brand New Day, After School, 2NE1, 4Minute, T-Ara, f(x), HAM, JQT, Secret, and Rainbow.

Which boy groups debuted last year?  Just Beast and MBlaq?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Z:EA, Fcuz, SHU and some other ones. Boyband are fail these days, the girls all are given decent material while the boybands have crappy mediocre songs.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 3, 2010)

^You forgot that Lady something, the group that uses good singing skills accompanied by an erotic MV to promote themselves.

And what the hell is Brand New Day?

As for boy groups: CNBlue, F.Cuz, and ZE:A?

I feel ashamed that I remember so many names. 

-edit- yeah, what Enno said


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 3, 2010)

CNBlue was this year I believe, and F.cuz? yeah fcuz was jan 

however cnblues south korea debut was jan, but they debuted in august

only good boy band was beast

for the debuted girl groups:

Brand New Day = lol wat
After School = Probably my favorite to debut, momusu set up is alright but bound to go downhill after peaking, songs are overall good, especially because of you
2NE1 = Good, but i only really favor I don't care, and i think thats the genre they should stick too, fire tried too hard imo.  however girl setup was excellent
4Minute = tries a bit too hard, and i think the group setup was only okay
T-Ara = they work with what they have, group as a whole is lolwat though
f(x) = Good idea, bad execution.  lolwatlachata & chu.  Chocolate love was great but that doesn't count
HAM = lolwat
JQT = lolwat
Secret = lolwhitepaper, though i did like the song.  just a bad debut choice.
Rainbow = i stayed away from a song called "gossip girl" for a reason


guise i dun wan them to axe chitchat of beautiful ladies


----------



## MOTO (Apr 3, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh, so she is Nana. She was also in that gif sig of yours, right?


Yeah it was her except she had blonde hair then. 



> Her body is so *__*
> I've got my eyes on her.


Nana getting appreciated :ho

anyways, the new girl groups have been more successful. After School ftw.

Hopefully f(x) gets a good song to promote for their comeback.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh God, DBSK, I cried over that news.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2010)

Keep the faith, kimi, keep the faith. 

Something to brighten up the mood (?):


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2010)

GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY!

GRAAAAAAH! KILL YOU ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2010)

abstract said:


> yu hate everything



**


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Elite said:


> :ho


She's my new number #1.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 4, 2010)

Who old are the SNSD members?  
Oh and I love this song [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLLlXJ6jUzc&playnext_from=TL&videos=xExFBIgkn6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

lol for a second I thought RAGING BONER was unb&


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 4, 2010)

omg why did SM promote RingDingDong and not this song!?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> Who old are the SNSD members?



They're all legal, thats all you need to know



> Oh and I love this song



Yeah I love You and I too, I hope 2ne1's new album has more songs like this, and less of the Try to Follow me nonesense.



> omg why did SM promote RingDingDong and not this song!?



Jojo was promoted but not heavily, I guess Ring Ding Dong was catchier. 

Keep the faith Kimi, I doubt SM is stupid enough to let go of DBSK.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> Who old are the SNSD members?
> Oh and I love this song



1 is 21 (Taeyeon Mar 1989)
6 are 20 (Jessica Apr 1989, Sunny May 1989, Tiffany Aug 1989, Hyoyeon Sep 1989, Yuri Dec 1989, Sooyoung Feb 1990)
1 is 19 (Yoona May 1990)
1 is 18 (Seohyun Jun 1991)

Damn it Enno 

I would have beaten you if I haven't kept getting Sep and Oct mixed up for Hyo's b-day


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> omg why did SM promote RingDingDong and not this song!?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

Are we talking only male groups?

I'm pretty sure Bo Peep and Pretty Girl trumps them.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Nude I don't need to know the specifics, just need to know one thing, if they're old enough to fap to without guilt


> Only Mazeltov has better lyrics than Ring Ding Dong.



Mazletov really set the bar high

Lol If you wanna pretty, everyone a pretty, if you wanna pretty yeah yeah yeah yeah

I see Secret and their "Mazik" song is continuing the trend.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

god i love kpop and it's fans

especially when the fans have the "THIS SONG IS FULL OF LYRICAL BRILLIANCE" reactions when they hear mazeltov for the first time

even if they only kid it just makes my day

i can't believe i just dropped $50 on a scarf


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> i can't believe i just dropped $50 on a scarf



Does the scarf have boobs? Then its worth it.

I know most of the time that Kpop song lyrics are random nonesense, but even Im shocked sometimes at the laziness of it all. Some of the songs are just bad, real bad, Mazeltov and that Jiggy being paticular examples.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll fap no matter what age they are.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

well it's a idol merch scarf and it comes with a photo set

it's hard to find it tbh


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> I'll fap no matter what age they are.



And thats why the FBI are on to you Sasori

Which Idol group's merch is it Tendou?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

morning musume's tanaka reina


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

I wish SNSD sold hotpants, I'd buy nine different versions


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

She looks about 12.

Better get the tissues ready..


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Sasori those are the kinds of posts that will be used as evidence against you when you feature on How to Catch a Predator

She does look cute tho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lol sasori

reina is a year older than me (20)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV4pFbNYQv0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I see Sas and Yoona have something in common.

I passed 1000 posts, all hail me and my abundance of time and lack of life


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lol that kid and the sign on his ass

tbh i'm not that jealous of the kid

also man i'm only at half yours and cara's post count in the thread still


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

it's funny how the kid is like DO NOT WANT

any straight man in korea and seohyun would have loved to been on his end


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

i was just thinking about if you put cara in the kids place and seohyun in yoona's place. i laughed because i now have the image of cara shaking her ass on tv with a purple sign on it.

on a side note, i am now addicted to mc mong


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not realy fond of MC Mong tbh. Not saying he's bad, but like...yea not really that good.

And wtf everyone is passing me in posts 

I demand a post freeze for this thread until I get to 1k


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lmao sas

you'll know it's bad if i pass you

also lmao i love indian boy's mv, mc mong downloading time


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

MC Mong is okay, I liked Indian Boy. His voice is not to my liking, kind of rough and alittle annoying.

I feel like spamming Epik High


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

is there any other k hip hop i should be listening to?

all i got is epik high and mc mong


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

MC Sniper

Dynamic Duo

Supreme Team

Tiger JK

Dok2 (sorry I'm actually warming up to his album...)


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

NO

SASORI GET AWAY FROM THE DARK SIDE


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

LeesSang           gets a mention.

A bit more pop but some of Untouchables stuff is of note.

Freestyle - they are more RnB/soulful type tho but worth listening to.

er...other ppl that I hear in other peoples tracks like Yankie etc


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Nah Nudes there is one track that I have on repeat by him. It's actually extremely good. I've posted it numeros times before:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEowCXYTCQk[/YOUTUBE]

Just give it a chance, listen to it beginning to end. The beat is actually sick, and the topic seems serious enough for Dok not to spout random amerifag gang shouts 

It's a slower paced track too. More emotion in this track than the other shit he makes.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

He's still a wasteman though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Epik High's Umbrella is so awesome, makes me feel so sad

I'll post some of my favs, hopefully you'll find something to your liking Tendou:

Supreme Team- Supermagic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FWIfSMmSyY[/YOUTUBE]



Leessang:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3faWjpS3oC8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVKAU01Y08o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Dynamic Duo:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktAf79HeOok&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVQEnzixG4I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Awesome MV





Drunken T:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H12ipDPRHzw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz-1fBSVLsc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Eun Ji Won:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_cRi_379NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Eun Ji Won is ok.

I group him in with people like Brian.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

That supreme team MV is jooooooooooooooookes


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Choiza is just their version of Mithra


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

so many suggestions to go through, should be fun.

also, is epik high like the premier hip hop group in korea not named big bang?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL OMG THE COMMENTS ON THAT VID 

TROLL COMMENTS ARE TROLL


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Big Bang isn't really hip hop though. They just use the sound and style.

Epik High is actually Hiphop in the sense that their music is used to convey their message. They are a hiphop group but they comfortably use different genres as a medium of their hiphop ideology.

Epik High are just the most famous and most popular in terms of mainstream, but unlike other "popular" groups, their music backs it up. Actually Epik High are so much more than a "music" group. Just going on their site you will realise that they are involved in a bigger picture.

The "premier" hiphop act is undoubtably Tiger JK. Literally the Godfather of Hiphop in Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

I actually don't like Eun Ji won Sasori, his new album sucked but that song is one of my most played for some reason. And yeah Choiza is lol.

Take your time Tendou. And I think so, Epik High are pretty great but some of the Korean fans are annoying, they tend to say Epik High is too mainstream so they shouldn't be regarded so highly but nah Drunken T is like the God of Korean Hip Hop. 

Lol Big Bang aren't hip hop tho, but good nonetheless.

I forgot to post MC Sniper, he's good too, Better than Yesterday was awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

eun ji won doesn't seem much like a rapper but I love Adios mostly cause I sorta favor that sort of sound

also this song is aiight.  i don't really favor his voice but the beat is great. :ho

Also, along with JK comes Mi Rae.  Those two could rule the hip hop world with their skills.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

ONE NATION - One of my favourite hiphop albums.

It's a compilation of everyone in his record label Sniper Sounds.

edit: Nudes gtfo my way when I'm replying to someone


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

this is why i have more posts than you. :ho

LESS SUBSTANCE, MORE POAST.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Big Bang isn't really hip hop though. They just use the sound and style.
> 
> Epik High is actually Hiphop in the sense that their music is used to convey their message. They are a hiphop group but they comfortably use different genres as a medium of their hiphop ideology.
> 
> ...


I just mentioned Big Bang because I didn't want you to count them. As much as I love Big Bang I consider them more of a hybrid rather than hip hop. Like R&B + Pop + Hip Hop. 



Ennoea said:


> Take your time Tendou. And I think so, Epik High are pretty great but some of the Korean fans are annoying, they tend to say Epik High is too mainstream so they shouldn't be regarded so highly but nah Drunken T is like the God of Korean Hip Hop.
> 
> Lol Big Bang.
> 
> I forgot to post MC Sniper, he's good too, Better than Yesterday was awesome.


I will take my time. I'm going through all of MC Mongs albums right now figuring out what I like and don't like (I'm liking a lot of it). Then Drunken Tiger is probably next (lol I follow him on twitter and never had listened to his music). 

And Korean fans are insane. Overreact to everything and try to destroy people's lives and whatnot. It's the  only thing that scares me about possibly trying to date a Korean girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

The only really good song from Big Bang is Lies imo

I like them better solo more than anything, of course mostly Taeyang.

I hate how G-Dragon just butchers their songs by always having to put in his voice before ACTUALLY rapping. 

I wanna see more of TOP doing some good stuff though.  I wanna see if he's actually got a head up there that could do some magical stuff, I'd be more than willing to listen


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> this is why i have more posts than you. :ho
> 
> LESS SUBSTANCE, MORE POAST.




ur lucky your not against Sasori Prime


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

haha everyone used to post so much

now it's kind of like whatevs.  The only reason i have a lot here is because it's the only place i post outside of blender haha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lies isn't even one of my favorite big bang songs.

sunset glow, haru haru, how gee, always, big bang, together forever, i like all those more than lies.



> now it's kind of like whatevs. The only reason i have a lot here is because it's the only place i post outside of blender haha


lmao i post in three threads outside of the blender, this is the only place where posts count


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> 1 is 21 (Taeyeon Mar 1989)
> 6 are 20 (Jessica Apr 1989, Sunny May 1989, Tiffany Aug 1989, Hyoyeon Sep 1989, Yuri Dec 1989, Sooyoung Feb 1990)
> 1 is 19 (Yoona May 1990)
> 1 is 18 (Seohyun Jun 1991)
> ...



Oh damn their really young, and yeah 2ne1 try to follow me is annoying, so much autotune


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

omg dudes

i'm just realizing right now that it's Bom in We Belong Together

okay maybe i stretched that too much

Big Bang has good songs, just I still prefer them individually much more lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Drunken T is prob the best choice to start from.

Lol Korean girls:

Me: Honey could you stop listening to big bang Lollipop 2, its crap.
My hot korean wife: What do you mean crap?
Me: I mean the song sucks and Top's part is nonesense.
My hot korean Wife: You insult my Top you die.
Me: I just mean his parts not good.
My hot korean Wife: You insult my Top, you die.
Me: But honey Im your husband, what about our awesome children!!
My hot korean wife: You insult my Top, you die.
Me: But what about all the money I gave you.
My Hot korean wife: You insult my Top you die.
Me: NOOO!!!!
My hot but crazy korean wife: You insulted Top, thus you had to die.

This is what Im afraid of


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

my favorite big bang related song is wedding dress

so good, even gets the non kpop fans singing along



Ennoea said:


> Drunken T is prob the best choice to start from.
> 
> Lol Korean girls:
> 
> ...


MY FEARS. WE HAVE THE SAME FEARS.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess I should admit it, I don't really like Big bang. The songs are okay but I prefer the solo stuff, I loved GD's album.

I know a few crazy girls who are obsessed with BB tho, its kind of creepy how much they like Taeyang and TOP.

Also I've never posted in the Blender, am I weird?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

i know some crazy fangirls as well

some saw them as hot asians, i saw crazy bitches

funny how that works


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol the DJ Mo Twister guy is funny:


> Since I posted these comments, I have received thousands of demands for a public apology and equally large amounts of death threats.
> 
> Yeah, right. Like what the fuck are you 12 year olds going to do?





> Actually, I would have apologized if it weren’t for these hypocritical fans that accuse me of doing something wrong, demand me to say sorry, then threaten to kill me if I don’t do it. Fuck off you parasites. That is a sure way to NOT get what you are requesting for. Instead, I’ll now just sit here, enjoy the trouble all this ruckus has caused, and laugh at more photos of these UKISS babes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

that man is my hero


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> So many people have messaged me saying that Korea doesn’t have an established gay culture so saying a male looks like a female is unbelievably offensive. My reply: “I don’t give a darn”. That is your problem. If you think being called feminine is an insult, you have other issues you need to deal with.



Guy pretty much got it spot on, first of all 12 year old girls should keep their crappy death threats to themselves, not to mention this guy called out them on their obvious homophobia.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

i want to rep this man now


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Biggest shock to me was that Ukiss actually has a fan base

I guess girls will follow anyone

I hope this guy doesn't apologise, I'm sick of Netizens thinking they can get their way by doing shit like this. Did they think he's some weakling who'll kill himself just because someone on the internet doesn't like him?  Bad luck bitches, I guess Korean Netizens have finally faced a man with some real balls, who doesn't give a darn what a bunch of saddo's think of him. Kudos to him, keep it up man, we support you.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

eh i do think he said it offensively, but i mostly just hate him because he compared seohyun to ukiss.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Sasori you like Dok2?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDQuBUy1dgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

> eh i do think he said it offensively, but i mostly just hate him because he compared seohyun to ukiss.


only bad part about the diss right there. i have quite a few lesbian friends, and none of them are as ugly as ukiss.

fuck i can't stop listening to indian boy


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Drunken T is prob the best choice to start from.
> 
> Lol Korean girls:
> 
> ...


Pics of ur hot Korean wife's tits or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Nah I don't like him but he has some good tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> Nah I don't like him but he has some good tracks.



Dok2 will remain a figure of mockery here, if you try to ruin the balance then ninjas will come after you Sasori.

The guy said he was gonna apologise but the fans took it too far, they need to realise that people will make comments like that, sending death threats is just ridiculous.

Also I just found out that Indonesia has the best Indie music scene in Asia after Japan, lol who would have thought it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

> Pics of ur hot Korean wife's tits or it didn't happen.


 



first thing that came to mind


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

My wife after a hard days work, ahh


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

oh we're posting pics of our wives at work? alright.



there you go.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 






DOHOHO I wish


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> first thing that came to mind


Who is that :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol Nude only in your dreams

But Tendou Jung is mine, I've been married to her for years, zomg she got us both

Jung Juri what do you have to say for yourself?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just as planned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

so true


Sasori said:


> Who is that :ho



taeng's face photoshopped to tits


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Wait what 

Serious xD??

Sauce ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lmao don't have the sauce, it was on some asian appreciation thread that was snsd hijacked.



> But Tendou Jung is mine, I've been married to her for years, zomg she got us both


i love joori. i also love uee, hyo, fany, sunny, sohee, hyuna, yoobin, boa, reina, etc. 

but joori is the most awesomest ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

if we knew korean we could probably find tons of those shooped pics lol


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 4, 2010)

going with mo on this one. I think he's kind of a tool but hell if i ever side with crazy fan girls who think they can control people over the internet using death threats. Also come on ukiss works in the entertainment business of course their gonne be made fun of, i don't understand why their fans have to take it to heart what ONE guy says. So ONE guy doesn't like them. Who cares? They made a bid deal out of it and im glad this mo guy is sticking up for himself. The people freaking out at him are complete hypocrites cause im sure half of them think or wish the ukiss members were gay.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

I typed in "Yoona photoshop boobs" in google, I got nothing


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah i can say i started to agree with him after his explanation earlier

BUT STILL

HE COMPARED LESBIANS TO UKISS

NOT EVEN THE WORST BUTCHES DESERVE THAT


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

ukiss so ugly

why would you do that mo

we need to avoid that topic. it's getting boring.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I typed in "Yoona photoshop boobs" in google, I got nothing



if only we knew korean or japanese :scary

also i'm suddenly starting to imagine Amber as a member of Ukiss


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

i'm working on that cara

one day i will not need subs


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Uh huh~Yeah Oh Oh You ready for this?
U-kiss ya'll
We're the new kids on the block. Ya heard~
Stop treatin' us like kids
Cuz we're not anymore you know what I'm saying?
We' all grown up (yeah~we're all grown up! ) uh uh check it! 

Come to think of it the man should apologise, to all the Lesbians he offended


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey Nudes how exposed is your clitoris?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

not very much, why?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2010)

I feel like I'm slipping out of kpop now.


Go to the other one about DBSK breaking up and it's even worse. ugh, I hate most jpop fans.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

tl;dr, what are they saying?

the comm looks weird as shit but this gomaki gif is win


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

lol goto

i haven't seen anything new from her in forever

oh and they're complaining about the dbsk articles when they are too retarded to realize some fans need assurance and hope, not to mention theres a scroll button that allows you to essentially ignore it.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> tl;dr, what are they saying?
> 
> the comm looks weird as shit but this gomaki gif is win



Basically they're butthurt that DBSK is more talented than their precious JE idols so they want them out of their other precious Japanese entertainment comm even though news about Tohoshinki IS Japanese-related.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

woooooooooow

Kpop does currently own the heck out of Jpop

i guess they find it too hard to accept 

also, 3000k posts

AND YES, I MEAN 3000000 POSTS. OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Congratsssss

Does it feel good when you touch it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

well i don't see the point of touching it if it doesn't


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> first thing that came to mind





Tendou Souji said:


> oh we're posting pics of our wives at work? alright.
> 
> 
> 
> there you go.



HOLY FUCK I LOL'D SO HARD 



Sasori said:


> Hey Nudes how exposed is your clitoris?


What the fuck, Sasori?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

WHY ARE WE HAVING THIS CONVERSATION?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

tiffany and seungyeon of course

i dunno about sullis though

but the reason why i'm posting is people say hyori has a cute one

someone post it


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah ehh I googled "yuri photoshop boobs" and I got this:



:|


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> tiffany and seungyeon of course
> 
> i dunno about sullis though
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

oh lmao sho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

Sho is just awesome.

Also Tiffany wins:


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

DAAAAAAAWWWWWWW HYORI

but yeah Tiffany is always the best, probably because i like her regular smile paired with it

and seungyeon looks like a kiiid :333


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

fany is just gorgeous when she smiles

and lol sho


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 4, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


>



no wonder Rain banged her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

the "oh oh oh oh OKAY" part in u go girl is all the reason you need to want to bang hyori


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

> no wonder Rain banged her



In b4 the internet FBI kills you and your family for knowing this.

Also Hyori, listen to Mr Big, she's practically making orgasm sounds in that song. Also I want a damn sex tape


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Holler at me when you get the sextape guys


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2010)

i'll be sure to sas


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Nudes how about your labia?

Does the inner one stick out alot?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah it's actually kinda imbala-WAIT WHAT DO YOU WANT HERE.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2010)

Hawt         .


----------



## Adachi (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 4, 2010)

the lack of 2pm hype is going to be strange


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know, I personally don't really care. As long as their song isn't some crappy "We're missing you song", it'll be fine. Tho the sight of Junho still annoys me, I guess I need to grow up

On another note Rhianna is that you?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpg0Kt7QvvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Seriously FFS. The people I most feel sorry for are the people that are performing it that these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) behind the scenes promise them they will be famous and successful if they just sing their songs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

so drunken tiger told me to listen to yoon mi rae when i asked him yesterday

so i've got like 6 new artists to listen to today


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 5, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Nudes how about your labia?
> 
> Does the inner one stick out alot?



well what about yours Sasori


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> my favorite big bang related song is wedding dress
> 
> so good, even gets the non kpop fans singing along



Agree with u, wedding dress was the first korean song i ever heard and that was when i started to love k-pop


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

kara has dragged me away from what i was supposed to be doing.

all day it's been IF YOU WANNA PRETTY, EVERYONE A PRETTY from me. dammit.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just realized we hit 7k posts and no one said anything


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

lol you were the one who got the 7k

also, i decided to "research" a bit

my first post in this thread was on jan 31st this year (so 2 months ago), page 219. i have like 550 posts in this thread and we're on page 357. sasori post more or i'll pass you.

holy shit at the activity.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm the thread owner. Each of my posts count as 100 by default.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

lol okay sasori

i like my new set

i don't like how i change sets like cronos changes avas


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

I know its sad Sasori, there's a ton of decent female artists but they all get forced to perform crappy Rhianna/Beyonce wannabe songs.



> so drunken tiger told me to listen to yoon mi rae when i asked him yesterday
> 
> so i've got like 6 new artists to listen to today



Okay Im jealous. Im gonna add him on twitter too, and tell him son is cute

Yes Tendou, fall for Kara's web, soon just like me you'll be singing in bad engrish and shaking your ass to Mister
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkWB5ilwHkY[/YOUTUBE]
My girls are soo cutepek

Lol at Rain comments about promoting at the same time as hyori:



> There is only Lee Hyori who had promoted together with me. And recently during the pre-recording of a music show, I didn’t know anyone. Because of Lee Hyori and those I know, I didn’t feel bored.”



I wonder what he meant, threesome perhaps?:ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i already dance to mister.

and it took me like two times watching the pretty girl dance to memorize it. so simple.

also rock u is okay but it's no IF YOU WANNA PRETTY


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel like spamming Kara:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNRSLyMz2Rk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8v9r_zn204[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTKyvhWsLG0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

> so i've got like 6 new artists to listen to today



Which ones Tendou?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i forgot

all today's turned out to be was IF YOU WANNA PRETTY day

there was one person tiger jk told me to listen to though


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

You know, the reason why Wanna wasn't a promotional success is that it lacked too much Jiyoung.  

She's easily the hottest in that PV imo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i should probably watch the rest of kara's videos sometime today


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

I think they try to have less of Jiyoung because its illegal to think about wanting to smex her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i don't even know which one jiyoung is

all i know is that hara is my favorite


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

Pants up, she's only 15.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Jiyoung is the youngest but the tallest

she's also really cute, I really like that you can't get any of the girls from Kara really mixed up with anyone else.  They all are extremely unique looking. :33


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

too young for me

sasori can have her


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

All I know is that Gyuri and Nicole should a threesome and invite me


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

as long as hara is only involved with me. as well as uee and all of my other girl biases.

also i don't even know which ones nicole and gyuri are. not gonna bother making an effort to learn.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

The Kara girls are definitely harder to choose between

They're all really funny for the most part (Nicole moreso unintentionally, but it's cute XD)  and would be awesome to know 

I still lol every time i think of Jiyoung trying to do the Mister dance in the bank.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i wonder how many celebs have done the mister dance

i want to see joori's mister dance


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

You know, we could probably find that if we looked hard enough


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

My girl bias.

I see Tendou has not seen the awesomeness that Gyuri is on SGB.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

true

i should look for more subbed sgb stuff someday

oh so that's gyuri


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Gyuri is awesome... everywhere.

It's amazing how much she can say she's a goddess


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lduqt2RuCTc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

lol half of them couldn't do it

i think someday i should also count up my biases, i know i have a lot.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWAe3S0HAG8[/YOUTUBE]
Go to 4:20 and fall in to Gyuri's trap. Not to mention Jessica doing sexy expressions.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i have not fallen into her trap :ho

you gave me a video with tiffany, easy to not fall into traps when fany is there taking up my attention.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Pants up, she's only 15.


She's hot, so pants down


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

lol sasori

for once i'm satisfied with itunes shuffle. it's actually shuffling good music.

also man i love sunset glow


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm bored.

I'm going to rep everyone on this page (and whoever posts after too)


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

okay somehow i think i failed on Sasori's 

It didn't have approve checked and I think i messed the img tags up xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

oh hay i see seohyun in my cp

i like


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

the gif


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

i couldn't think of anything else to use


----------



## Adachi (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm officially in love with Nana from After School. 

DAT BODY



Sweet Potato said:


> Jiyoung is the youngest but the tallest
> 
> she's also really cute, I really like that you can't get any of the girls from Kara really mixed up with anyone else.  They all are extremely unique looking. :33


----------



## King (Apr 5, 2010)

Jessica from SNSD = God-tier.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha, Mo           .


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Yargh.  I need a totally evil looking picture of Taeyeon.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

but she always looks cute




all i got


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm that's close to what I was thinking. 

Thanks, glad I repped you in advanced.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

lol okay cara

also i have finally moved past the IF YOU WANNA PRETTY phase of the day

thank you god


----------



## MOTO (Apr 5, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Okay, I'm officially in love with Nana from After School.
> 
> DAT BODY


Damn...Nana why so hot? <3 She looks really good in that photoshoot. And Lizzy does sort of look like Seungyeon O_O


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

looooooooooooooooool nudes u failed so hard


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

haha how bad was it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

screenshot that shit sasori

i want to see


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

And I just bought like $150 worth of shit from Yesstyle.com ;A;


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy shit 

I hope ennoeas didn't come out the same

i guess i'll have to repay you by repping you until you're eternal


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2010)

Wait what. I thought I was NPU already though?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 5, 2010)

wat

yeah you are

but you're also only like 58k from Eternal

That's like 40 reps from me, I think XD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 5, 2010)

it made me lol

then it made me feel insignicant rep wise

also i see mapthesoul


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine was good Nude, I got a message to adopt a lesbian

Yesstyle is a black hole, once you start spending you can't stop, so much shit on that website looks good

Also Kimuchi, Kimuchi, Kimuchi!!! Suck it Netizens.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like yesstyle with you is like me with ebay.

spent like $200 in the past 2 days on ebay on tanaka reina shit. but it's okay since i'm gonna sell those kpop festival tickets.

actually it's probably not okay since i'll end up buying tickets for the wonder girls concert with that money.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

They took all the Park Gyuri vids off youtube

Gyuri spam


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

A couple of new releases today:

Dok2 MixTape - Smiles and Cry's (feat Tablo):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-02l-BfJ1Ak[/YOUTUBE]
Stick to this and I might actually like you, Doki.

Joe Brown:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHC7sI6lf8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ24jwDryDM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]This guy's songs sound nice enough, might check his album out.

Also Rain's album's out, and it has an English version of the Love Song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HaP1C3Ocuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2010)

lol I closed all the illegal underaged pr0n sites before i scrnshotted duh


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2010)

And loooooooooooooooooool what a hypocrite.

It was only a few pages ago you guys were calling me out for liking one of his songs 

Either way, I hate the guy, he's a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but wierdly he does have some noteworthy tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

> And loooooooooooooooooool what a hypocrite.



Does not compute

I actually didn't like any of his tracks from the Thunderground EP (God I hate that name), and on top of it the way he acted just annoyed me more. But this track is good, if its more of this, and less wannabe gangsta I could like his music.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 6, 2010)

my girl friends are crying over dbsk 

are they really breaking up?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2010)

So you didn't like the song I posted a few pages ago? The one feat Mr Gordo?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

> are they really breaking up?



Its up in the air at the moment, theres not been any official statement by SM but it seems to be going that way.


> So you didn't like the song I posted a few pages ago? The one feat Mr Gordo?



I liked it but it was kinda ordinary. I had just listened to Epik High's Umbrella before it so I guess I wasn't in the right mind to judge


----------



## Lilith (Apr 6, 2010)

did someone hear of Saph-Fire?

i kinda like this song from her


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAJlfxA5l1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the name. So cool :3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

I liked the Saph Fire song too, all I remember of her's is the album cover showing her naked with stars on her breasts.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXygmDP48ww[/YOUTUBE]
This song is just great, not to mention at the end of the song there's someone doing such a silly racist black cop impression


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I liked the Saph Fire song too, all I remember of her's is the album cover showing her naked with stars on her breasts.


Pics or it didn't happen 



> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXygmDP48ww[/YOUTUBE]
> This song is just great, not to mention at the end of the song there's someone doing such a silly racist black cop impression


lol I hate that song!! I always skip over it. And I think it's a sample from a movie right?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol I listen to the track just for the last 10 second's of the cop going, "Is there a problem officer, course theres a problem mother fucker, you under arrest for DUI!!!"

Nah Im pretty sure its one of them doing the racist impression of the cop


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 7, 2010)

I haven't been keeping up these days so I'm going on a major SNSD spam.
By SNSD spam I mean SNSD ass spam

*Yoona*



*Yuri*







*Jessica*



*Tiffany*


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Taeyeon*


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2010)

There is no Seohyun but I totally support any form of ass spam.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2010)

And holy shit guys I had a dream DBSK really broke up and like the world was in chaos


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







what is happening in this pic :ho


----------



## Lilith (Apr 7, 2010)

fuuuck who is that guy?
he is too sexy


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

GOSH. THE CUPPING. AND WHERE IS HER LEG. RESTING UP ON THE ARM OF THE SOFA? 

FUCK I WISH I COULD SEE IT FROM AN UPSKIRT PERSPECTIVE :ho


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 7, 2010)

Open the Yuri and Yoona ones in a new tab,and you'll see amazingness.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2010)

I sort of wonder what genius thought it would be a great idea to combine "Magic" and "Music" to create the hook of this song.

And then only name it Magic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSS1KsquDHc[/YOUTUBE]

WHAT HAVE THEY DONE TO WHITE PAPER

edit: Sunhwa is seriously a girl who is actually freakishly naturally pretty, and she still has make up caked on her.  wtf >:|

edit2:  Honestly the song is one of the better songs that has come out imo.  I also like how the group isn't insanely obsessed with choreo in contrast to most of our typical groups atm, but it would be nice if they didn't take that as a chance to gyrate for 10 seconds straight and make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2010)

Nah its not a good song, I thought it started out okay but halfway through its nothing but "Oh my are Mazik omo omo omo omo". Nice moves tho.

Also I really want to ask this, alot of people have been claiming Lee Hyori is ripping off Lady Gaga, and I really don't get it? How on earth is "Swing" is similar to anything Lady Gaga has done? Either im missing something or Koreans have no idea about English pop music and think Gaga is original.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah towards the end it is a bunch of omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo omo


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

No idea what that means but picturing hot Korean girls saying that is hawt.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

Gosh that's so hot.

And look, a fan is waving a pink dildo for her.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2010)

I just had to post this, lol:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA-tOsM6F4Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 7, 2010)

Gayest stormtrooper ever.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 7, 2010)

So my noona is setting me up with one of her friends this weekend.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1HAazRvDP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Yargh.  I need a totally evil looking picture of Taeyeon.



Closest I can find:


----------



## Vix (Apr 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I just had to post this, lol:


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 7, 2010)

> Yargh. I need a totally evil looking picture of Taeyeon.




Damn, I need to sort out my Soshi folders.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish SM would dress Taeyeon in something other than kid clothes. Ever since I found out that ahjussis like to exchange pictures of her [and only her out of SNSD apparently], I feel so creeped out for her o8ewrfihs. :|


----------



## Adachi (Apr 7, 2010)

wait wut link 

Also, I just found out Micky from DBSK dated Gahee :|

Goddamn lucky bastard


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2010)

K Pop virgins? Hmm I don't know, I wonder about Shinee, maybe Onew isn't but you can never tell with those guys.

I do know that Rain isn't a virgin, and Hyori:ho

Theres tons of pics of Gahee and Mickey together, they were totally doing it.

Some bitch on Omona called Tiffany a slut, how fucking pathetic.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish SNSD would perform Echo.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 8, 2010)

^ ...

HOW ABOUT STAR STAR STAR, BRO, WHERE'S THE LOVE FOR THAT?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, it's in my top 5, Star3x. 

The acoustic version, not the original one, which I wish they'd perform live as well, maybe with Taeyeon on guitar.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So my noona is setting me up with one of her friends this weekend.


Get naked pics of her so I can judge whether she is worth a 2nd date


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2010)

lol Minzy not a virgin.

Interestingly one of my friend's little sisters look just like Minzy and I always call her Minzy. I think she is the same age as Minzy too.

Score :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 8, 2010)

i don't like the acoustic version of starx3 to put it in my top 5. it'd be lucky to be top 10 actually.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2010)

Talk to Me is probably my favourite SNSD track in Oh, day by day is pretty nice too.


> lol Minzy not a virgin.



From 2ne1 she's probably the only one who is, I personally think 2ne1 are all lesbians and are doing it, but thats just me


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooool Dok's lyrics: no skinny jeans cos my dicks too big


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2010)

Really? Doesn't look like he's even hit puberty yet.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWS7Zk_ZIA&feature=player_embedded#at=14[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di8JmnE4Dag[/YOUTUBE]
Lol


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2010)

MaptheSoul vids are so amusing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGxghmqL_zE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlIpZYvo79U&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9zPLb4hkAQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Lol Tablo's English lesson
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALGXXHUi21w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rice (Apr 8, 2010)

This is a great song, but kinda old... 
Decade vs. Shinken Red, this is neat. For a new movie.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 8, 2010)

> MaptheSoul vids are so amusing:
> *tons of videos*




god all videos epik high related usually are awesome. especially interviews.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 8, 2010)

How exactly _did_ Dok meet up with Epik High anyway?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> This is a great song, but kinda old...
> Doctor Flake


omg this song is on technika DJ game!!



Adachi said:


> How exactly _did_ Dok meet up with Epik High anyway?


I have this theory. That Tablo is severely fucking with him in an elaborate plan.

He's taken on some chump from the underground to humiliate and call out how fail this americanized style of hiphop is and how korea needs to be rid of it.

Or he is doing some mission impossible and trying to fix Dok2 up, because if you think about it, he _actually_ is a talented rapper, he's just coming at it from a shitty angle.

But I like the first theory better though :ho


----------



## koguryo (Apr 9, 2010)

After listening to some IU today, she needs to do a collab with Younha.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2010)

> How exactly did Dok meet up with Epik High anyway?



Im sticking with the theory that he is Mithra's love child and they've all been blackmailed in to having him on their label.

MC Sniper & Illinit# Mirror:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYePbf9hBm8[/YOUTUBE]
Ugh I think that other guy's name is "Ill in it"....


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> After listening to some IU today, she needs to do a collab with Younha.


IU pek

She did a really awesome acoustic cover of Gee.
And sang that awesome OST for Queen Seon Duk.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2010)

Seohyun is so cross eyed srsly.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2010)

Look at this at your own peril:


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 10, 2010)

I almost negged you. Goodness.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Look at this at your own peril:



omg why!!! i thought it was some stupid snsd gif


----------



## MOTO (Apr 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Look at this at your own peril:


wtf dude...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 10, 2010)

what the hell ennoea


----------



## Adachi (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Ennoea.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking forward to see Music Core in HD ( April 10 )


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 10, 2010)

Oooh! I like SNSD's outfits in today's MuCore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2010)

What?!  His post was sex--WHAT THE HELL IS THAT UNDER THE SPOILER TAG

/always late

Imma bout to watch the perfs


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 10, 2010)

you mean the actual physical copy of the single wouter?

cause there are tons upon tons of those on ebay


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 10, 2010)

i didnt like most of Suju's songs before Miracle and Marry U, however addicted I am to SuJu...they look so weird in Dont Don 

Marry U, Miracle, Sorry Sorry up to the latest is all i dig 

they look... in Twins


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 10, 2010)

their best song by far is wonder boy

i should watch that movie again too. it'll do wonders for me learning their names.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

I loved Wonderboy, but other than that I really dislike all Suju's cute songs. New stuff was decent tho, and I loved Don't Don, I wish someone do something similar.

So did everyone love my post?

Sorry guys but someone fooled me in to looking at it and I found it unfair that only my eyes had been sullied by such a awful sight


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 10, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> ...they look so weird in Dont Don



when you say 'they', are you including sungmin, cuz i thought he looked pretty hot in that video.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

Apparently Dok2 was originally in a duo called "All Black" with Microdot before going solo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2plFOtZUhEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0yFpWrsiJg[/YOUTUBE]
Song is hot.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 10, 2010)

Tiffany's Poker Face cover was flawless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2010)

oh you for such a fany fangirl <3

and yeah that song was hot ennoea

who is dey, i dun recognize non soshi atm due to overspaz


----------



## Adachi (Apr 10, 2010)

I love how all eight girls are smiling in this picture, yet Yuri's the only one going '__'



Also, lol at Seohyun choosing Johnny Depp as her fake international husband. Totally expected.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 10, 2010)

the funny thing about yuri

is that her eyebrows are so straight she looks almost like =__=

and lesbians love johnny depp.  who knows why.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 10, 2010)

Choi Sooyoung, I am disappoint that you chose Brad Pitt and not Hancock or some other black actor/celebrity. 

And Yuria's so hot in Dejavu.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2010)

Yuri looks so sad, its probably because she just realised she's so hot yet no sign of a boyfriend other than creepy old men perving on them. 

They all have really odd choices, all bland pretty boys. Lol at Seohyun, you know she probably wanted to pick Megan Fox


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> I love all their stuff
> 
> thinking about it, I can't find Wonder boy, Dancing out, and Haengbok either
> 
> ...



never heard of Wonder Boy, gonna check it out 



Noda. B said:


> when you say 'they', are you including sungmin, cuz i thought he looked pretty hot in that video.



well when you say "they" its a plural pronoun so two members or more may be applicable, with or without Sungmin 

actually i thought he was gay too, i mean i know something is fishy with Ryeowook but i have my doubts with Sungmin 



Deputy Myself said:


> Sungmin was the weirdest
> 
> like honestly he's my favorite Suju member, but that hair was retarded lol XD



my fave is Eunhyuk and Donghae, damn those two dance awesomeLY!!!! any straight guy out there would look up to them, wish i was that good of a dancer too 

with singing i like Kyuhyun and Yesung


----------



## MOTO (Apr 11, 2010)

I like Wannabe now because of SNSD 

[YOUTUBE]Mv4oT0tywhc[/YOUTUBE]

What a magnificent performance by Fany pek


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

So dummy, did you do anything fanboyish and stalk SuJu in their hotel? 
They're still here, right?


And Wannabe finally made sense to me. I always thought it was just gibberish except for the chorus.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 11, 2010)

> SNSD members, "Yuri, what are you doing at night with your door locked?"
> 
> 
> [TV report Lee Gyung Nam reporter]
> ...





> Yuri's statement at KJE Chocolate about YoonA's crushing on Takuya Kimura
> 
> 
> YoonA and I slept in the same room (when they were in Japan) and she didn't come back
> ...


My goodness, these two are hilarious. 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)
> Adachi, *Frango*


Nice sig, bro.


----------



## Vix (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

Just went to a kpop school night event :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2010)

Yuri locking her door. 

Sooyoung must have shown her a few sites. :ho

and lol how was it sasori


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

Hot oriental girls dressing in next to nothing with kpop blaring in the club.

Awesome :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2010)

Hot :ho

You should have told one you wanted to roleplay Rain and she be Lee Hyori


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Yesung has by far the best vocals in Suju imho, followed by Wookie, Kyuhyun, and Minnie (often overlooked, because they didn't put him in KRY and because he's a kickass dancer). Donghae's voice is also fantastic.



Oh my god this. Especially about Yesung.

k back to lurking now


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 11, 2010)

HEY YOU YOU BETTER STAY HERE ONCE YOU'VE POSTED 

More Suju love the better, us SNSD fans need balance.  Also we need more rap fans to discuss it with Sasori, cuz only him and Enno is too little. 

And while I'm thinking about it, what does everyone think about SNSDs song choices for Chocolate.  Someone on Omona said Tiffany chose them for a girl power theme, and that's using Spice Girls, Pink, Beyonce, and Lady Gaga.

I THINK I know what she was going at, because of course they're going to want to use pop that people can recognize... but it's still funny when you look at it as a whole.  

I probably would have nixed Lady Gaga if it weren't for Tiffany doing a great job on it. 

And I wouldn't have chosen Get this Party Started.  I would have wanted to see people jumping around for that.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> HEY YOU YOU BETTER STAY HERE ONCE YOU'VE POSTED
> 
> More Suju love the better, us SNSD fans need balance.  Also we need more rap fans to discuss it with Sasori, cuz only him and Enno is too little.



Oh kay then 

SNSD are uhmazing too  But yeah. Most of my tardism belongs to SuJu. Speaking of which, I saw some fancams of Super Show 2  yesterday. Makes me want to see them live even more. ;_;


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet Dreams was kinda meh. If I could choose a song, I'd have gone with Fighter(Christina Aguilera). Taeyeon would have sounded epic singing that. 
Get This Party Started was also meh.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Hot :ho
> 
> You should have told one you wanted to roleplay Rain and she be Lee Hyori


:ho

Nudes u can be the friend that calls me up the next day 



Alexandritee said:


> Oh my god this. Especially about Yesung.
> 
> k back to lurking now


Nice name, and set. You don't look like a noob so keep posting


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2010)

Suju talk? Can we talk about how awesome Donghae is?pek

Super Show was good simply because of his performance of Beautiful



> More Suju love the better, us SNSD fans need balance. Also we need more rap fans to discuss it with Sasori, cuz only him and Enno is too little.



And some Indie fans aswell, I feel like the only one in the world listening to this stuff


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Donghae is amazing  

I need to get around to watching more fancams of Super Show 1/2. :x I haven't seen one of his performance yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDOP30-Bwp4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah ffff, he really is amazing, definately one of my favourite members. pek


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay, finally talking about suju!

I feel like such a bad fan  I wasn't able to match every single one of their names and faces until like a few days ago. For some reason, i always get sungmin and kangin mixed up.

Anyways, yes Donghae's awesome, but currently my fav is Eunhyuk. He's so amazing. 

then again, i switch favourites like every other week so... yeah


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

My favourites change a lot too, but most of the time it's either Heechul, Leeteuk, or Sungmin. I don't actually know who is my favourite at the moment, I love them all too much.. 

I only really got into Super Junior when I watched Super Junior Full House.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> How the fuck
> 
> they're like polar opposites



It's cuz I have the weirdest way of remembering them. 

Let's see I know all the member of super junior m so that's already like five down: Hangeng, Donghae, Kyuhyun, Siwon, and Ryeowook.

You can always just kind of tell which ones Shindong and I remember mistaking Heechul for a girl in the U mv, so that's 7/13.

Someone told me once that Eunhyuk kinda looks like Tablo so that's how I remember him. Um... Leeteuk is I think a host for a bunch of stuff and he's the leader so I kinda see him everywhere. Then I remember Yesung cuz he's always just belting it out and I'm always so amazed by his performances (especially in It's You). that's 10/13

Basically Kibum, Kangin, and Sungmin i don't really have anything to remember them by so that's kinda why I had difficulty matching them.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 11, 2010)

suju has taken over the snsd kpop thread

nice

oh just ordered a suju shirt btw


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> edit: This is probably my favorite Suju Live performance. Simply because of the fact that they're all there and having so much fun together. The fact that I adore the song helps also


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Same here 

Gah, I desperately want to see them live. Living in England is complete balls.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't heard much, but from the looks of things he's going to be out of Super Junior for good, which is a big shame. He hasn't been in any of their recent activities, but apart from that there hasn't been much news.

His contract hasn't been officially terminated from what I've seen, though. He was meant to go back to Super Junior stuff this year, but 4 months in and there's no sign, so I'm not absolutely sure.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I know next month Hankyung is having a press conference about future plans, whatever they may be  He wasn't at Super Show 2, and recently a statement he made came out and was posted somewhere, but it was deleted and no one's been able to find it. D: In a new interview he said there's a chance he can work with Super Junior again, but right now he wants to take care of his body (A lot of fans said he's gained weight and looks a little ill.) 

Kibum is still really busy, he wasn't at Super Show 2 either. He's disscussing more with SM about being in the 4th album, but that's all I know about him for now. 

And that would be awesome.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

This this this pleaseee ;____;

and fff, Heechul and Leeteuk </3 They're my favouritess.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

24/26 months mandatory, apparently.


----------



## pfft (Apr 11, 2010)

lol jesus christ koreans love to have alot of members in their bands.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

I know right 

I had a look around and apparently even though it's unofficial, it's 'pretty much confirmed' that he's going. That's balls.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

So the months are consecutive? Not split over time or anything?


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

brb dying. ;___;

Well that really is balls. Guess I'll just spend all that time bawwwing over their other stuff.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahahaha, no worries, I don't care much about Shindong myself. /also a horrible ELF.

Speaking of ELFs, in the latest concert, they threw condoms on stage. Poor Sungmin looked embarassed as hell and Teukie couldn't stop laughing.  There's a video somewhere. Makes me wonder about some fans.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 11, 2010)

Speaking of army duties, Korea is attempting to make me go but I must finish my studies.

I might get an American citizenship to get the slip


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

If ur a hot girl, you should come to London and have sex with me instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2010)

Females don't have army duty, but can you imagine if they did? I'm thinking plenty of Korean men would try to get in there, especially all the bishies

Lol, Korea and its exploitation of kids continues:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNsUhPEk9TE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbah5LNtxrY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

Funny, I'm thinking of a hot _porno_ scenario :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2010)

> Funny, I'm thinking of a hot porno scenario



After a long training period the girls hit the shower:

Hot korean girl: I can't reach my back, would someone rub the soap there?

Seohyun: 



> I don't understand what you're trying to say



Some countries still have mandatory military service, for instance in Brazil every 18 year old must spend 1 year in service, even in Iran military service is madatory. Apparently in China too but due to the population they don't enforce it. They want the males to be fighting fit I guess.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow Wouter, I'd never think you'd become a Super Junior stan lol.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> well SME has already confirmed there'll be more subgroups in the future. So whatever members available will probably be put into some subgroups during the time we wait for them all to be together again.
> 
> I'm mostly concerned about Wookie, Minnie, Kyuhyun, and Donghae. They've got the least amount of solo activities going on, probably Hyukkie also once Leeteuk leaves. Well and Shindong but I don't care much about him lol [/horrible ELF]



lol no one cares about Shindong except for his stans.

Wookie, Sungmin, Kyuhyun and Donghae will be fine I think. Wookie and Kyu are part of KRY and they're about to have a concert in Japan, Sungmin fills in for Leeteuk/Eunhyuk sometimes I think? Idk, and Donghae... well he's one of the more popular members.

I'm mostly concerned about Zhou Mi and Henry, personally. ):


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 11, 2010)

dude so SuJu got hit by army draft eh? and what the hell is about Kangin's contract? i thought he wasnt in Sorry Sorry Answer because of a car accident, not a contract issue 

seriously, what's happening with SuJu??? damn, Kibum and Hanggeng were absent in Super Show 2 too 

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 11, 2010)

dude Kangin was in sorry sorry answer, BARELY..he was only shown in the last part where they were all lined up together, and his image looks photoshopped


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2010)

Wouter lulz sig


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2010)

All this talk of SuJu members leaving is making me depressed. And holy shiz I didn't even think about military service. Plz don't take them away 



Deputy Myself said:


> 13 only
> 
> /doesnt care much about henry and zhoumi


My user title 

But seriously, I hope nothing bad happens to them. Tbh Zhoumi could probably find a job hosting since he's won some competitions before apparently and his personality seems to suit that kind of stuff. Maybe Henry can pursue some kind of solo career or join a new boy band SM creates, just please don't fade into oblivion. 

On a sidenote, what do Henry and Zhoumi do when the rest of SuJu M are in Korea? I know I'm sidetracking a little since this is the *korean* music thread, but I can't help it. I'm curious


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 11, 2010)

lol at Shindong, counting 1-10 in tagalog and shouting _Ano ba yan?! _

Fangasm


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

^lol watching.

I read in akp the fangirls were throwing thongs and condoms at the stage and some of the members were collecting it.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 11, 2010)

dude did they get a vid of it? damn i should have been there!!!! 

lol it looks fun, that awesome concert and Zhoumi and Henry was present too


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> 13 only
> 
> /doesnt care much about henry and zhoumi
> 
> ...



Fuck you bitch, 15 foh-eh-vah.

lol Geng wanted to terminate his contract, so any hopes of him coming back is pretty small. :| I wish Henry and Zhou Mi can succeed after SuJu-M, but apparently Chinese ELFs don't like them either UGH SMH.

I have no idea, but he subbed for Leeteuk when he was sick.

Donghae can work in the red light district idk.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I MISS DBSK STILL.  OLD KPOP PRE-2007 COME BACK.



Noda. B said:


> On a sidenote, what do Henry and Zhoumi do when the rest of SuJu M are in Korea? I know I'm sidetracking a little since this is the *korean* music thread, but I can't help it. I'm curious



They just do shows and stuff with SuJu-M. They only appeared once on Sukira as well. Individually, they've done nothing as far as I know; Except Henry doing a rap part on Zhang Li Yin's last flop album.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 11, 2010)

So what is all this talk about everyone's favorite SM soon-to-be-disbanded-groups?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 11, 2010)

SNSD will disband in 2011.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 11, 2010)

you know sm ent is making jyp look so good right now


----------



## Adachi (Apr 11, 2010)

**


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> dude did they get a vid of it? damn i should have been there!!!!
> 
> lol it looks fun, that awesome concert and Zhoumi and Henry was present too


Actually, yes they did.
Also, I don't look a damn thing like U-Kiss, I find this insulting.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 11, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> SNSD will disband in 2011.


ouch



			
				Tendou Souji said:
			
		

> you know sm ent is making jyp look so good right now



double ouch.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 11, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> SNSD will disband in 2011.




 

Oh and I fuckin love this cover by One Way

[YOUTUBE]49c5T73bOGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 12, 2010)

...anyone here knows what song is this?
Jiyoung!! <3 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrTEjlscbpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry, don't know the song but Jiyoung is sooo cute in that video pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)

i lol'd so hard

poor fany


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor          Fany.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Tay (Apr 12, 2010)

This will definitely be on repeat for a few days.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)

the song yes, the mv won't be

hyori better have some hot performances to make up for it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not... But mostly cause I was too distracted by ffxiii to expect anything

People say she's copyin gaga?  Looks more like she's makin fun of her lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)

the mv is more the day the earth stood still than gaga

i guess to everyone weird = gaga now


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 12, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Actually, yes they did.
> Also, I don't look a damn thing like U-Kiss, I find this insulting.



lol fucking warm welcome indeed


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 12, 2010)

well a rep is a rep


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2010)

Elite said:


> Oh and I fuckin love this cover by One Way
> 
> [YOUTUBE]49c5T73bOGM[/YOUTUBE]


lol One Way should just rename themselves to be Ne-yo already.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 12, 2010)

Elite said:


> Oh and I fuckin love this cover by One Way


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2010)

The songs okay, the MV is alittle crazy. Swing was better tho.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 12, 2010)

Sasori said:


> lol One Way should just rename themselves to be Ne-yo already.


IKR 



Al-Yasa said:


> ​


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)

i just realized i haven't listened to one way at all

must work on that


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2010)

IKR          ?


----------



## Adachi (Apr 12, 2010)

IKR = I know right

Is it bad that I still haven't listened to AS's "Bang", Rain's "Love Story", and Hyori's new songs?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Apr 12, 2010)

YG comebacks


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

Sm's suing DBSK, seems like its the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Sm's suing DBSK, seems like its the nail in the coffin.



i dnt follow korean pop news or dbsk

whats going on


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently the reason the Japanese activities were stopped were due to Jaejoon, YooChun and JunSu. Last year SM stated that they wanted to release a new Korean album and were waiting for the trio to contact them but they didn't. And now since they've halted Japanese activitities too, SM have decided to sue.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 13, 2010)

Well shit.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0WPGB0dSow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 13, 2010)

OMGOAMSFGIHFILSAHFDAF

B2STTTTTTTTT

that's my favorite song from the album


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF DBSK   

brb slitting wrists


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 13, 2010)

i would be doing the same kimi if b2st didn't come out with that mv

thank you b2st


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 13, 2010)

lol I cba to get into new kpop groups.

I like Beast, but meh~ DBSK is still my biggest fandom. )":


----------



## Adachi (Apr 13, 2010)

kimi, what is that article on Omona about anyway? I read it and am still quite confused.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 13, 2010)

tbh other than snsd and wonder girls, b2st is probably my biggest fandom. followed by dbsk and suju and kara.

oh i see a changminnie ava!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

On some more positive news, Jay will return to Korea in June to film some movie, and Hyori's new album is pretty good, if alittle over produced.

DBSK making a comeback:

*Spoiler*: __ 






But seriously doesn't it look alot like Wrong Number?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 13, 2010)

YOU'VE GOT THE WRONG KPOP GROUPPPP

SO DON'T CALL ME NO MOREEE

oh wait that doesn't make sense.

wow 6 days til new 2pm. i am excited.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 13, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0WPGB0dSow&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



pekpekpek

TBH, I wasn't really a beast fan when they first debuted but this song and shock is changing my mind so fast that I might have gotten whiplash (makes no sense *whistles*)


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2010)

rofl i didn't know there was a kpop thread going on in NF, i didn't even know people liked kpop outside LJ and international forums.

*edit;* i like BEAST's new single, but i'm not very fond of the music video. it looks so cheesy and cheap.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 14, 2010)

SNSD should perform other songs from their Oh! album *coughEchocough* instead of Oh! 
Lawl, I like the song but want to see the other songs performed as well.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2010)

Backtracked a bit and saw you guys talking about Eun Ji Won and mostly about Epik High.

Lol Eun Ji Won's latest album was a bit of a disappointment for me, it sounded like T-Pain hleped him produced it or something. There was so much auto tune used it got annoying real quick. I only liked probably two-three songs from the album.

As for Epik High... I can't take them serious lol. Run was the first song I saw them perform and it looked so mainstream-y i just didn't want to bother with their other stuff. The Table Oppar flipping out in his twitter account because of AKP, I understand he had his reasons but rofl i just saw him as whining.

also, OT, but does anyone know of an lj community that shares j-urban music? i'm dying to check out halcali, hearsdale and others but i can't find any community that has any of their stuff :c


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 14, 2010)

> One of the highlights of the show was when other members stated that Seohyun she stayed in the shower for too long which made it uncomfortable for her to go first, while Sunny showered so fast that she'd be loved in the military.



Wonder what she's doing in the shower for so long.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 14, 2010)

> We know how messy the situation is at the present moment between SM Entertainment and the wantaway TVXQ trio of Jaejoong, Yoochun, Junsu.
> 
> Having announced earlier this month that TVXQ will pause/stop group activities in Japan and focus on solo activities, many fans were noticeably crushed by this because it felt like the end of the world.
> 
> ...




well shit. i'm not sure what to think.

also lol rain is suing some company


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> WTF DBSK
> 
> brb slitting wrists


Collect the blood and send it to me.

I heard drinking the blood of a virgin grants immortality.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Wonder what she's doing in the shower for so long.


She obviously take a basket of potatoes in there with her :ho


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 14, 2010)

friend wish granted. Echo.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 14, 2010)

I remember I hated Beast at first, but like most groups, they grew on me.  I think I just hated "Bad Girl," every song after that has been okay.

Off-topic: Got back from my 소개팅(blind date.)  We postponed it to today, I think one of the reasons is cuz it's  Probably gonna keep seeing her or whatever.  And b4 u ask Sasori, no, I don't have nudes of her


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 14, 2010)

i loved bad girl

there's not a song by b2st i don't like


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

> Lol Eun Ji Won's latest album was a bit of a disappointment for me, it sounded like T-Pain hleped him produced it or something. There was so much auto tune used it got annoying real quick. I only liked probably two-three songs from the album.



I think I liked one song, the album was a mess, too much autotune.



> As for Epik High... I can't take them serious lol. Run was the first song I saw them perform and it looked so mainstream-y i just didn't want to bother with their other stuff. The Table Oppar flipping out in his twitter account because of AKP, I understand he had his reasons but rofl i just saw him as whining.



Lol, Run is probably one of their most mainstream song but you really should listen to their older stuff *stops the urge for an Epik High spam*

Also seems like JaeChunSu jumped ship, poor Yunho and Changmin
Seem's like Avex backstabbed SM


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey new guy. Listen to Epik High. That is an order 

Or if you're a girl then Listen to Epik High. And send me your nudes :ho

That is an order


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2010)

what minialbum/album/single should i listen to?


----------



## Adachi (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Wonder what she's doing in the shower for so long.


Whoa halt where is this from? 

Well, I guess that sets the tide for DBSK. 

I bet this unit is happening because both Avex and the 3 memebers desperately need money to save their asses (Avex for that profit loss of 5 billion yen, and the 3 for being sued by SM)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

> what minialbum/album/single should i listen to?



The best Epik High song ever:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlbQeo6_Qrc&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 14, 2010)

8018 said:


> what minialbum/album/single should i listen to?



check out my sig too if you want a really good song. Anyways, is it just me, or does itunes not have the only epik high album that I desperately want, Remapping the Human Soul. Anybody know a safe place to download it?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 14, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> check out my sig too if you want a really good song. Anyways, is it just me, or does itunes not have the only epik high album that I desperately want, Remapping the Human Soul. Anybody know a safe place to download it?


google is your best friend


----------



## Sasori (Apr 14, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool Ennoea.

And all Epik High nubs should just visit MapTheSoul.com to see where they are coming from


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

Tendou you can't post links here, remove it or the mods will go crazy.

C'mon Sasori, its by far their deepest song ever


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 14, 2010)

those crazy mods

google still is your best friend


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh Hyori, you should fire your producer for doing such a blatant rip off:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ4R6p39sww[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_84fWase1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 14, 2010)

its weird cause some groups will get a lot of crap for stealing beats and others won't. at least not for certain songs. in this case i think its the latter. hyori will probably get away with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree, its not one of the big tracks, and the song it's been plagarised from is like a hidden track on an obscure record so she's safe. But still, its practically the same song, its just fucking laziness:S


----------



## 8018 (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm too lazy to check out mapthesoul.com :/
in what album is technology in?


----------



## Vix (Apr 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The best Epik High song ever:


----------



## MOTO (Apr 15, 2010)

Lilykt7 said:


> its weird cause some groups will get a lot of crap for stealing beats and others won't. at least not for certain songs. in this case i think its the latter. hyori will probably get away with it.


Hyori was bashed heavily when she was accused of plagiarizing a Britney Spears song with 'Get Ya'. It was a pretty big deal in Korea at the time. She was even forced to stop promoting the song due to the negative attention it was getting. She received a lot of crap for this and it was a very difficult experience for her.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> kimi, what is that article on Omona about anyway? I read it and am still quite confused.



Basically:

Max is fucking Homin over. Seriously. He spreaded shit about them ON TWITTER OF ALL THE PLACES IN THE WORLD. Bitch could've released an official statement or something. Then he said that Changmin didn't shake his [or JJ's idk] hand during some award show in December but he's only saying it months later.

And  now Jaechunsu are having a concert in Tokyo Dome.

idk what to think anymore.



8018 said:


> rofl i didn't know there was a kpop thread going on in NF, i didn't even know people liked kpop outside LJ and international forums.
> 
> *edit;* i like BEAST's new single, but i'm not very fond of the music video. it looks so cheesy and cheap.



lol hey girl hey



8018 said:


> i'm too lazy to check out mapthesoul.com :/
> in what album is technology in?



[e]


----------



## Vix (Apr 15, 2010)

That's what happens in the music industry.  People get their ideas from the same things.

I love Hyori though, mostly her voice.  In a way i kinda miss the innocent her like when she was in Finkl.  It makes me wonder what will happen to the groups like SNSD, Kara, T-ara, 2ne1, Suju, etc in the next 5 years; when they start thinking about wanting to persue a solo singing career ;__;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 15, 2010)

Music Bank got cancel again >_<


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 15, 2010)

oh what the hell music bank


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 15, 2010)

Great, because SNSD will be having their Shanghai Concert. An opportunity for them to rest.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 15, 2010)

lol allkpop got it wrong

rain's being sued


----------



## 8018 (Apr 15, 2010)

'sup kimi~

inki was the only show i would look forward to watching. gdi i thought april was going to be epic.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 15, 2010)

shindong is so awesome


rain suing for slander wooooo


----------



## koguryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Went back to the Jiyoon set just because I felt like it.  I need to hear some news about her supposed solo or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

> Went back to the Jiyoon set just because I felt like it. I need to hear some news about her supposed solo or something.



we'll she's on Hyori's new album.


> Max is fucking Homin over. Seriously. He spreaded shit about them ON TWITTER OF ALL THE PLACES IN THE WORLD. Bitch could've released an official statement or something. Then he said that Changmin didn't shake his [or JJ's idk] hand during some award show in December but he's only saying it months later.



WTF?!! Link please!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2010)

My cousin's started obsessing over this chap called Taeyang, so I went to browse some. Seems aiiiight. Up till today, I've only got one K song though, which came on during some sex show in Thailand.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

Depends on what kind of music you're looking for Mattaru, hip hop or pop? Or are you here just for the underage girls?

I guess we could recommend Epik High (takes a chance for an Epik high spam):

One:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A_uzeSvKvg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Shit I just realised JiSun was the female singer here



Love Love Love:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RTl3HXK_NI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Umbrella:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIvORsUx0z0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Wannabe:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoyM6tS1rXc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Fan:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qiEiuiBus8[/YOUTUBE]



1 Mintue, 1 Second

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvry9gkE2LQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Pieces of You:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IB4eWBqVyk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
One of the best Epik High songs easily



Ignition:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hv3StBj0kM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Sorry to all those Im annoying with my spams


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 15, 2010)

Elite said:


> Hyori was bashed heavily when she was accused of plagiarizing a Britney Spears song with 'Get Ya'. It was a pretty big deal in Korea at the time. She was even forced to stop promoting the song due to the negative attention it was getting. She received a lot of crap for this and it was a very difficult experience for her.



oh really i didn't know that. lol chill though i wasn't saying hyori specifically would get away with it cause she's a bad person or anything. just that this probably wouldn't get blown up and be a big deal like gdragons or something.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 15, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Went back to the Jiyoon set just because I felt like it.  I need to hear some news about her supposed solo or something.


Didn't you hear? She already solo debuted through that track with Hyori.



And gdi, I want some WGM and MuBank/Core/Inki. But all in all, this is a national tragedy that we may never understand. I will respect.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 15, 2010)

Listen to Brown Eyed Girls Mattaru c:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNrQfxq4WaM[/YOUTUBE]
or SNSD, look up Gee, Genie, oh! and run devil run.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2010)

Sup Mattaru welcome.

And like Ennoea said, it depends on what your into, but seriously Epik High is epic win so try out the Epik High spam.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 15, 2010)

If that feature on Hyori's album is Jiyoon's solo debut then fuck that.  Besides, before that she was already featured in someone's song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD3A8zSRvlY[/YOUTUBE]

She's supposed to get her own solo like how Hyunah had "Change."


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2010)

hi thread

sorry that i've neglected you


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

You've been gone for far too long Nude, I have now surpassed you in posts, the apprentice has now become the master:ho


----------



## Adachi (Apr 15, 2010)

koguryo said:


> If that feature on Hyori's album is Jiyoon's solo debut then fuck that.  Besides, before that she was already featured in someone's song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD3A8zSRvlY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> She's supposed to get her own solo like how Hyunah had "Change."


Yet another successful troll


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 15, 2010)

I WILL BE BACK


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

You missed a bunch of Seohyun/lesbian/shower jokes


----------



## koguryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yet another successful troll



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4rZvGF7ICY[/YOUTUBE]



Edit: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VOlJ46h6zc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 15, 2010)

Mattaru said:


> My cousin's started obsessing over this chap called Taeyang, so I went to browse some. Seems aiiiight. Up till today, I've only got one K song though, which came on during some sex show in Thailand.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 15, 2010)

ah jtl

i only know one song of theirs


----------



## Adachi (Apr 15, 2010)

And LOL oh Taeng:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 16, 2010)

lmao TOP has gray hair for no reason

also lmao short taeng


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2010)

The only way TOP's hair would interest me is if it could sing, other than that its uninteresting.



> “Lee Hyori’s comeback music video, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang has been banned by KBS. Reasons given include Hyori was seen driving a truck without her seat belt fastened on, dancers were dancing on top of the buses and Hyori and the dancers were dancing on the road. All of these scenes were inappropriate and violate road traffic regulations.”



Biggest fail ever, KBS and their censorship is just pathetic

Off topic but isn't Namie Amuro just pure win? MILF if I ever saw one


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 16, 2010)

LOL at Big Bang trying the G.O.D Concept with Top with gray hair.
Tae Yang with one of Danny's haircuts.
The rest are a bit different so they don't get caught.


----------



## Vix (Apr 16, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lmao TOP has gray hair for no reason


 eww, its fucking ugly.. it doesn't even look good at all.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 16, 2010)

god i hope that's horrible shop of top ;~;


----------



## 8018 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 16, 2010)

For the last performance of Lupin ^^


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 16, 2010)

TOP doesnt look bad


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 16, 2010)

Random:  Anyone ever realize how big Taeyeon's ears are?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2010)

When will JYP give 2PM other material than songs about them acting all emo over some girl? $10 says they'll make Taec take his shirt off for no reason and then he'll scream or some shit.

Piano does sound nice tho.

Also Seohyun added me on Facebook but I can't tell if its the real her. Does anyone know if any of the SNSD members are actually on Facebook or did I just add some random wannabe?


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 16, 2010)

i hope my sister laugh her ass off once she sees TOP's HORRIBLE hair


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

lol who critisized pieces? It's one of their best mini albums.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

rah jtl old skool.

I should dload their albums I don't have any.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

omg I just realised where I heard that JTL song now. One of my friends made a track using that beat like 10 years ago 

Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

Actually it's too shit to post


----------



## Vix (Apr 16, 2010)

Sweet Potato said:


> Random: Anyone ever realize how big Taeyeon's ears are?


----------



## Cava (Apr 16, 2010)

I LOVE LEE HYORI HER NEW MV IS AMAZING O.o


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 16, 2010)

Queen Yuna dancing/skating to rDr. pek


----------



## pfft (Apr 16, 2010)

his hair isnt that bad.. asians who go blonde disgust me.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2010)

Jaejoong can pull off blonde, not so sure about others.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 16, 2010)

Who's that, Sasori?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2010)

pfft said:


> his hair isnt that bad.. asians who go blonde disgust me.


Some can pull it off, some can't.

Then again it's all about taste, and fashion styles. 



Elite said:


> Who's that, Sasori?


Noona Vix


----------



## 8018 (Apr 16, 2010)

i really liked how GD looked with blond hair.


----------



## Vix (Apr 16, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
lol Sasori dong saeng 

I know its old, but I've been watching SNSD's Hello Baby episodes


----------



## Adachi (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 17, 2010)

lmao seohyun so adorable

oh shit i'm turning into cara


----------



## 8018 (Apr 17, 2010)

lol i thought they learned from past experience and taped their shoes on


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW4cYe_iBx8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Someone needs to sub this, loool


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

^^Um which song was it? The video doesn't work.



> is this a parody?



Apparently its was inspired by the SNL skit song "Dick in a box"


----------



## Sasori (Apr 17, 2010)

lol wat

Who is SNL?

It looks hilarious tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2010)

wtf sasori 

SNL is Saturday Night Live


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

Here you go, its not as funny as some people claim tho:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Apr 17, 2010)

Wonder Girls live chat happening right now 

Daaa Rulezzz


----------



## 8018 (Apr 17, 2010)

lol that shit is going too fast for me to keep up, even the girls couldn't keep up at first. but it's nice to see them, specially my bb Yoobin<3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2010)

FUUUCK!!!! I can't login I forgot my Twitter username!!!!

Sun Ye looks hooot!!!!

Someone ask them a decent question please.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 17, 2010)

Lim and Sohee were so quiet during the live chat.

And none of my questions were answered. 

Well I can ask my questions to them in DC anyway.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ​


Vix unnie is so pretty. pek  Just had to say that.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 18, 2010)

Elite said:


> Too many people asking questions at the same time. It was crazy. I think Sohee's English isn't that good which is why she doesn't talk much. Lim's is pretty good though.


no i think her english is pretty good. i mean when i met her she was perfect minus a small accent. 

i really wanted the girls thoughts on the newer groups though. 

also lim was adorable imo


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2010)

April said:


> Vix unnie is so pretty. pek Just had to say that.


lol, thanks April, I think you're pretty too <3  
omg Jessica


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

what do i need to do to get an avatar like yours april? i want one that size so bad ;~;


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

^ Do you have a camera and are you a hot female?

Bonus priviliges if ur asian.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> ^^Um which song was it? The video doesn't work.


 
This is the song that made me love Korean music, love the videoGlen Porter - Um​


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ^ Do you have a camera and are you a hot female?
> 
> Bonus priviliges if ur asian.


 how come it doesn't work for me?!
T___________________________T


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

Lies, u secretly have b& privileges


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2010)

noo waaaaaay


----------



## koguryo (Apr 18, 2010)

So I saw this on soompi 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcK7Y9VSs5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ters (Apr 18, 2010)

Mark your dates for Seattle! May 30th 2010 Defense Productions Presents kero one, Dok2, MYK, and dumbfoundead. With special guests Art of Movement Crew ft. Jay Park (Jaebeom Park). Ticketing and location information coming soon!


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

Sup guys, I'm still spazzing about Soshi Shanghai concert. Check this out:


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup, expected response from Sasori.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2010)

*ohmygodohmygodohmygod

FUCK YEAH HYO*

I'm glad we got to see SOMETHING


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup, expected response from Nudes.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

And look at Sooyoung:


Goddamn. I want the DVD of this concert more than the one for the encore concert.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2010)

...

I feel that if I stated my response to that pic, it would be highly TMI.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2010)

holy fuck

sooyoung did BRITNEY?

holy hell


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2010)

wait

let me rephrase that

she did IF YOU SEEK AMY

yes sooyoung.

i would love to do that to you.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Yeah, they changed some of the songs, Sooyoung did that chair dance, Hyoyeon with "So Sick" and a mixture of Genie. Yuri did "1, 2 Step" with Minho, etc.



> Song List (may have some mistakes)
> 1. Genie (Remix)
> 2. Show! Show! Show!
> 3. 소녀시대
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ...
> 
> I feel that if I stated my response to that pic, it would be highly TMI.


Go for it.

Nothing is ever TMI for me.




























































:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho
:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 18, 2010)

I came the size of CHINA.

and lol @ them keeping seohyun right after with 1617, it just seems strange having those songs juxtaposition


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

lmao, i am a female and have a camera and not azn. will i get a bigger size avatar now?

i read an interesting article/essay about Hyo's talent being wasted in SNSD :c


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

Fany and Taeng:


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2010)

I see a Soshi orgasmic explosion here



> U-KISS Dongho "I Have Mistaken Women's Smile As Temptation Before"


Lol wat..


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

once this guy gets back he'll have a bajillion soshi pictures of the shanghai concert


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2010)

I need help with LJ. I made an entry but on my home page the whole entry appears, how can I make the entry preview sized like the ones in Omona and stuff?


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

<lj-cut text="something witty">
or 
<lj-cut>


----------



## Adachi (Apr 18, 2010)

You use an 

And omg, Queen Yuna dancing RDR:


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 18, 2010)

So is anybody else finding Korea's obssession with traffic regulations a lil weird? I mean, if you're gonna ban a video, at least find a good excuse. Like you would think they'd care more about the shirtless gyrating in Rain's MV than the fact that he's running across the streets at night.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

the vids got banned because they are scared that Hyori and Rain are going to take over the world. the traffic regulation thing is just an excuse.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys and girls.

Its KBS that have been banning the video's tho, and Im pretty sure its a govt affiliated station so it'll always be retarded. Korea really is going overboard with the censorship.


----------



## MOTO (Apr 18, 2010)

ahhhh shiiitttt, 2PM tells haters to fuck off 

[YOUTUBE]onXH61M1zSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 18, 2010)

oh sounds so good


----------



## 8018 (Apr 18, 2010)

so manry ;~~~;

more at


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2010)

Well JYP always delivers really. It'll be interesting what happens now tho. Also I really don't like the emo stuff, they've always either pissed or emo, c'mon JYP make them happy for once and give them clothes with colours. 

Okay this is a terrible parody but I lolled hard:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcTcQXxvb2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Well JYP always delivers really. It'll be interesting what happens now tho. Also I really don't like the emo stuff, they've always either pissed or emo, c'mon JYP make them happy for once and give them clothes with colours.
> 
> Okay this is a terrible parody but I lolled hard:


----------



## 8018 (Apr 19, 2010)

the MV for 2PM's new song is out \o\

edit;


----------



## Adachi (Apr 19, 2010)

Aww shit, Taeyeon's quitting ChinChin. :[

Well, at least now she will have more resting time. Win Win, musical, RDR promotions, Asia Tour...yeah, good decision from MBC.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 19, 2010)

More time to rest and play with Sunny.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

2PM- Without U:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB4920B2l5g&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Song is okay. Their singing is a little off personally, either they're not singing properly or they're off key, I can't tell. I really don't get the Mv either, why are they all screaming and acting emo if the song is about them being okay? The piano is damn nice tho.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 19, 2010)

meh i like don't stop can't stop much more than without u


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Their new album sounds like pretty much a continuation of Heartbeat, the songs don't sound that different from each other either. Its odd tho, JYP normally does better. It was kind of a bad decision to release right now, with so many K pop acts returning soon, and competition from Rain and Hyori right now, seems like the songs will probably go unnoticed.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 19, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Well JYP always delivers really. It'll be interesting what happens now tho. Also I really don't like the emo stuff, they've always either pissed or emo, c'mon JYP make them happy for once and give them clothes with colours.
> 
> Okay this is a terrible parody but I lolled hard:
> 
> ...



 This is amazing.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol some twit just told me I'm not a "true" K pop fan because I don't know the "basics" like Idol Bdays. Try again love. Fail.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 19, 2010)

JYP is probably ~testing~ the waters right now. There were a bunch of rumors that he was trying to take them down or some shit, that they'll probably won't make it past this single. idk.

lmao, it's tedious to remember all those birthdays


----------



## Adachi (Apr 19, 2010)

-edit- Oh, fucking AKP again


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh God, I haven't posted here in months.

What's up?

IMMA BE OKAAAAY. BABY WID OUT CHUUUU.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this song is old news. I just wanted to post this because of this video  Montyoum of Gametrailers did.


Here is a video I made that sync both together. All information you need to see the original version is at the bottom.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3GfeMHBUM4[/YOUTUBE]

I DID NOT MAKE THIS! REPEAT I DID NOT MAKE THIS!

Montyoum Graphic Artist on Gametrailers.com. Creator of the world famous Haloid!
Please visit his channel to see all of his great work.


I do not own this or made it. I just believe that talented work should be seen by all. Please support the artist and the creator of the animation video.

To see the complete video in full quality.
Dead Fantasy Gee Gametrailers Link


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 20, 2010)

looks way too awkward

i don't like


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 20, 2010)

2pms new song is kinda boring


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 20, 2010)

which one cara


----------



## koguryo (Apr 20, 2010)

So, if this is true.  Good for him.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 20, 2010)

seriously, i still find it hardcore that he has to leave Korea for what he said


----------



## 8018 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol Koreans are so proud of who they are and take everything said way too serious. anyway i'm sure what jay said in his myspace was mistranslated at some point.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope its true, seeing JYPE with their tail between their legs coming to Jay after they dumped and spread crap about him sounds pretty good


----------



## 8018 (Apr 21, 2010)

So apparently Jessica and Tiffany were born on the same hospital. I call it chocolate love ~destiny~


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 21, 2010)

8018 said:


> So apparently Jessica and Tiffany were born on the same hospital. I call it chocolate love ~destiny~


JeTi, since birth.

Good, because I ship SunYeon.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 21, 2010)

8018 said:


> So apparently Jessica and Tiffany were born on the same hospital. I call it chocolate love ~destiny~


 oh you


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2010)

I approve of Gyuri news

And that really doesn't look like Ivy.

Oh great now the same girl is telling me I can't be a fan of a group unless I know their debut date


----------



## 8018 (Apr 22, 2010)

lmao speaking of sex tapes scandals, have you all seen Baek Ji Young's sex tape?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 22, 2010)

8018 said:


> lmao speaking of sex tapes scandals, have you all seen Baek Ji Young's sex tape?



Nope, and don't plan to since I don't think she's attractive T__T


----------



## 8018 (Apr 22, 2010)

it was quite boring to be honest lmao, so you're not really missing anything. Just her smoking, talking and riding the guy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2010)

Baek Ji Young looks weird imo. I don't find sex tapes all that entertaining, poor substitute for porn.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 22, 2010)

whoa i just found like 50 anti snsd and anti 2ne1 videos, wtf is that all about? 
oh and  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-lm0tP-_MI[/YOUTUBE] it sounds pretty good


----------



## Adachi (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone posted this on OMONA; originated from 4chan:




RAGE CARA RAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 22, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit they look like U-Kiss Jesus Fucking Christ nooooooooooooooo! 



Adachi said:


> Someone posted this on OMONA; originated from 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol _Kamote's_ gonna go berserk seriously and why is Yuuna just mid tier?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol Yuri is fucking God tier.


----------



## Vix (Apr 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Someone posted this on OMONA; originated from 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is a lie


----------



## Adachi (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Someone posted this on OMONA; originated from 4chan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol  I wonder what the basis of this ranking was. It most definitely isn't vocals or dancing. And not popularity since Hyo's above Seohyun and Sooyoung? Fany above Yoona? 

And Hyori photoshoot fails. Too much clothes on!


----------



## 8018 (Apr 23, 2010)

The last picture of the Ga-In photoshoot is amazing. she looks kind of odd with long hair and no bangs tho ;~;


*Spoiler*: _omg want_ 




gdi i want them in hq now


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK 4CHAN

DO YOU HAVE NO SHAME

normally i would guess looks wise for 4chan, but it has Taeyeon at the top... I love her, but I don't think she would top 4chan's personal taste

I dunno.  It might just be one random guy's personal taste.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2010)

Mnet really need to fire the producer who worked on Hyori's new album, the guy practically ripped off all his tracks from someone else


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Apr 23, 2010)

gummys coming back [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBFO5icReXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pfft (Apr 23, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> seriously, i still find it hardcore that he has to leave Korea for what he said



what did he say?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 23, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> The SNSD pic is a troll
> 
> everything is reversed
> 
> amirite Cara?



yessir you is rite


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> what did he say?



he said something bad with Korea casually in myspace and then shit happens


----------



## MOTO (Apr 23, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> gummys coming back [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBFO5icReXA[/YOUTUBE]


Man she has a great voice. 



Awesome interview. Must watch.

I have nothing but respect for Tablo and the rest of Epik High


----------



## 8018 (Apr 23, 2010)

He said Korea was gay! And something about his rap sucking balls and they misinterpreted that and also something about retarded.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgN-v-rykis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Clouds- Dumbfounded Ft Clara Chung and Jay Park:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gmnrx25OvI[/YOUTUBE]

But this what got my attention:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guNYWjFCmu4[/YOUTUBE]
I like!!

And whats with the over hyping of all these groups? First Ukiss and now ZE:A have been claimed to be the second DBSK in Japan?


----------



## Lilith (Apr 24, 2010)

everybody should listen to May Doni
she has such a great voice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-24ktaDCncU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 24, 2010)

it's impossible to not love May Doni after that clip of her at 14 doing alicia keys so fucking well minus the engrish


----------



## MOTO (Apr 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Mnet really need to fire the producer who worked on Hyori's new album, the guy practically ripped off all his tracks from someone else




I feel bad for Hyori. She's gonna get bash hard for this even though it's not entirely her fault. 




Ennoea said:


> Clouds- Dumbfounded Ft Clara Chung and Jay Park:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gmnrx25OvI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> But this what got my attention:
> ...


Both songs are sick. 



> And whats with the over hyping of all these groups? First Ukiss and now ZE:A have been claimed to be the second DBSK in Japan?


ugh all these groups entering Japan are gonna fail hard. How many of these kpop groups even know how to speak Japanese? The only korean artists that have actually been successful in Japan are BoA and DBSK. The reason why they have been successful is  that they worked their asses off in Japan by learning the language and culture there; they showed that they were really dedicated and serious about promoting in Japan. You're not gonna get accepted right away. You have to work your way up and that's what both BoA and DBSK did. Although BoA reached success much quicker than DBSK did.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Exactly its about dedication. DBSK sweat blood and tears to become popular. Half these groups haven't even broken through in Korea and have dreams of Japan. I really don't get it.

As for Hyori's plagarism issue, most of them have been clearly ripped, except for Swing. Theres a difference between inspiration and plagarism, some people don't get the difference.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 24, 2010)

Plagiarizing shit seems to be a hot topic these days. After School's on fire for stealing some dance moves or something.

I blame music show cancellations.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 24, 2010)

The AF school thing pisses me off more than the Hyori thing.

The girls didn't rip off the dancer it was the choreographers who taught them the routine. The choreographers should be getting the heat, and supposedly the choreographers who did their dance are famous American choreographers.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Noone owns a dance routine, I don't understand the AS "plagarism" scandal tbh. But yeah they really can't go around and claim that they came with the routines tho.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 24, 2010)

Man, that was an awesome and sincere episode of Win Win.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 24, 2010)

i don't think they did, i don't follow interviews about them so i'm not sure.

and yes no ones ~owns~ a dance routine, sure they put a lot of hard work in it but once it hits the internets of course it's bound to get ~stolen~

idk i guess it upsets me that the other guys is all like COINCIDENCE.....?!?!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

> idk i guess it upsets me that the other guys is all like COINCIDENCE.....?!?!



That the issue, I think the AS choregraphers are sticking to this and people are annoyed at their  bullshit.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 25, 2010)

I meant the other guys, lol whatever i'm over it but i hope the AS choreographers get some sort of punishment or something idk.

~IT'S JAY'S BIRTHDAY~


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 25, 2010)

SuJu news:



> First comes the sad news. Kangin will NOT be in the upcoming music video nor will be be performing on stage. He didn?t even take photos for the album jacket. I guess SM thought it would be better for him to lie low. Kibum will be appearing in the music video, but he will not performing on stage. Of course, Hangeng will not partake in any of the 4th album activities. So, we?ll only see 10 on stage?
> 
> Now for the good news. The 4th album teaser will be released on May 4th.
> Then our boys? first performance will be at Music bank on May 7th.
> Let?s start counting the days~



Not sure if I'm happy or dissapointed.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 25, 2010)

One hopes they stop cancelling shows next month. 
Not that I have anything to look forward to anyway considering SNSD will halt RDR promotions, supposed to be this week at Inkigayo(which was fucking cancelled).

edit:
Oh wait, Wonder Girls comeback.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 25, 2010)

Full attendance by Soshi in TaengDJ's last ChinChin. 

Damn, it's over now. TaengDJ almost broke down in tears listening to those messages, but held it in. Why, if she hadn't I probably would've cried with her. And Ksones singing Forever in the end, damn. 
An end to a truly great run.

​


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 25, 2010)

what dance moves?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2010)

So the Bahnus guy is claiming that he wrote all the songs and sold them to companies around the world. So he's the one who originally composed them all. If this is true then the Cookie Cutter girls were lying because they claimed to have created the song. But if Bahnus did sell the songs then their ownership is taken away from him so he can't really re-sell them again. 

As for Swing, Koreans need to realise the difference between plagarism and inspiration. Swing was inspired by French 80s avant garde.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 25, 2010)

8018 said:


> @Adachi; you're talking about the snsd win win episode rite? if so, where did you see it?


Yeah I watched it in Chinese subs.


Graham Aker said:


> And Ksones singing Forever in the end, damn.


Yeah I read about this...how exactly did the fans sing to her when she's in the studio?


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 25, 2010)

Darn you and your Chinese.

All the good Lesbian movies are in Chinese, too. :c


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 25, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yeah I read about this...how exactly did the fans sing to her when she's in the studio?


They came to the studio earlier and recorded it.

I thought she'd bawl right there, but she held it in. She's very strong, TaengDJ.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2010)

> Darn you and your Chinese.
> 
> All the good Lesbian movies are in Chinese, too. :c



All the good Korean ones have subs, but I'm not listening anyway:ho



So fucking cute.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (Apr 26, 2010)

Yuuna is so hot, i guess her's and Seohyun's nose job surgeons were really awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

^^

They all look really cute in the CF.

Omg I can control Taeyeon!! Oh and Chibi Taeyeon

The phone looks rubbish tho.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWIlkuKy8rY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6nGoMG0Z-Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZABP8wgpSg[/YOUTUBE]

Just because I like Sooyoung   Although I think I've already posted Everlasting before


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2010)

Posting Sooyoung? :33


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> ^^
> 
> They all look really cute in the CF.
> 
> ...



i initially thought it was LG's Cookie lol since they did Chocolate


----------



## Adachi (Apr 27, 2010)

And why is the thread so dead


----------



## MOTO (Apr 27, 2010)

April has been a bad month for artists due to the ship tragedy. Everything has been getting canceled. 

A Nana fancam


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah, nothing to keep us posting.  plus i'm not here half the time lately.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

Everyone's busy, and theres nothing really all that interesting going on in Kpop.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

SGB Eng sub:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5OUy2FQHLg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdUfYx2u99k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Jung Joori is too funny


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Apr 29, 2010)

I need to get rid of most of my Korean CD's except for my SNSD, Big Bang, Younha, Brown Eyed Girls, IU, Kara, and 4Minute CD's.  I'm thinking ebay, unless one of you guys want them.  I'm being completely serious.

Also it's Younha's birthday


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 29, 2010)

lol im not into CDs, i mean i could download songs via phone or iPod...i dunno, when i was younger i used to buy CDs of animes like Evangelion and save a lot for it


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 29, 2010)

^Support the industry!! 

Imma buy the repackaged RDR CD next month, since it'll be out here next month. And there's a free poster and a bunch of other stuff that goes with it.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 29, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Also it's Younha's birthday



Happy Birthday Younha 

Also, does anyone know if she's released anything new yet. Doesn't matter if its Jap or Korean.


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 29, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> you may now start envying me
> 
> Spent the past 3 orso hours watching the super show 1, that was fucking awesome.



/starts envying

;____;


----------



## Girls' Generation (Apr 29, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Happy Birthday Younha
> 
> Also, does anyone know if she's released anything new yet. Doesn't matter if its Jap or Korean.



She has recently collaborated with a singer:


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 29, 2010)

KARA finally arrived in US today!!!!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Link removed

official remix of beast's song easy.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow Jay is gonna share his salary from Hype nation with his fellow crew members, Jaysus really has arrived

JYPE are Judas

Btw Gummy's new song sounds pretty nice, can't wait.

Kara released Japanese versions of their songs if anyones interested.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm interested, bring 'em on. :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

Honey:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKaOyQGvkzA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty Girl:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALWSX4OWjiU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Wanna:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFrr5lTdJrU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone able to tell if they're Japanese pronunciation is any good? I can't tell.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)

i just listened to pretty girl, i'd have to say Gyuri's pronunciation is the best, but i'm not an expert or anything


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)

holy shit

WANNA IS FAR SUPERIOR IN NIHONGO

Honey sounded straight outta Hello project

I think their japanese is fine, with Gyuri and Seungyeons being the best, mostly because i feel that Nicole and Jiyoung mumbled a little of it and theres too little of Hara to even tell


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

> I think their japanese is fine, with Gyuri and Seungyeons being the best, mostly because i feel that Nicole and Jiyoung mumbled a little of it and theres too little of Hara to even tell



I could tell Jiyoung was the weakest, she really was mumbling. Lol hara isn't there to sing, she's there to look pretty

Gyuri does seem the best, well Jungmin from SS501 did give her private lessons:ho

But yeah the songs work in Japanese, Im actually surprised at how much. I've heard a preview of Muzik by 4Minute in Japanese and it sounds awkward.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol, everyone's going to Japan now. I understand "the world's second largest music market" and all that good stuff, but slolwy it's being populated with Korean groups that never made it in their own country, ie. HAM, 4Minute (I love them but you have to admit they couldn't make it big even with the release of Muzik), T-ara (also love them).

With that said, SNSD is going to Japan after May, with the possibility of it being full-blown promotions. 

Oh yeah, today's their 1000th day since debut.


----------



## Adachi (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, maknae is looking good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)

WHAT

IS THAT FROM


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)

Also, SM really likes to torture us with teasers.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 29, 2010)

SNSD 2PM advert for a water park. I think it's the same one Kahi and UEE did promotions for? Idk.



Adachi said:


> With that said, SNSD is going to Japan after May, with the possibility of it being full-blown promotions.
> 
> Oh yeah, today's their 1000th day since debut.


They'll be then going to Bangkok for a concert in the last week of July.


----------



## NudeShroom (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

Too many guys and not enough girls.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah they've been hyping this CF up for a while now. As long as Junho stays ten yards away from Jessica its all good

And yeah the teaser does seem quite like 2NE1, but really its no big deal, hopefully Blackjakcs won't start whining.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 30, 2010)

Was Junho the one who gave her that chocolate in Dream Team?

Oh I thought it's all members of 2PM and SNSD.

And agrees with Dai Dreamer. Too much dudes.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2010)

KARA's songs Japanese ver are awesome!!!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2010)

lol Nudes is just looking at the girls


----------



## Sasori (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh btw I'm back.

Now everyone close their eyes, open the blinds and chill to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13XubkFpIic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 30, 2010)

why are there men in that shoot 

coz im having a hard time fapping at the girls with all the dudes


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2010)

Nudes can fap to both men and women?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

> Nudes can fap to both men and women?



Nude faps to all


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey people, anybody going to KMF in Hollywood ? :3


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish I could go, but I live on the wrong continent


----------



## koguryo (Apr 30, 2010)

Surprised no one has posted this yet

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8opn1GAgjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 30, 2010)

April said:


> Hey people, anybody going to KMF in Hollywood ? :3


Not going because it lacks SNSD.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

The Gummy song is pretty good, the mv was cute, but yeah men have their commitment issues especially when the biatch is all up in their grill


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2010)

April said:


> Hey people, anybody going to KMF in Hollywood ? :3



I'm going ^^ are you going April?


----------



## April (Apr 30, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Not going because it lacks SNSD.


Ugh I know. i was hoping they would come again. :<



Ennoea said:


> I wish I could go, but I live on the wrong continent


Aww, that sucks.



IchiTenshou said:


> I'm going ^^ are you going April?



I was going to go, but I can't go now. I told my friend to sell my ticket, because I'm at the hospital. I'm not really regretting it because I barely listen to Kara and 2PM. but at the same time I really like Nicole and she's mcing so that kinda sucks for me.  There's going to be another one next year right?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 30, 2010)

@April..Yah, there will be one next year ^^
I'm going this year just because of KARA so ya


----------



## Graham Aker (May 1, 2010)

Will you be dropping by their hotel too? 



> Ugh I know. i was hoping they would come again. :<


Yeah. I was camping their Facebook page waiting for an announcement, but no. 
I am disappoint.


----------



## Chocochip (May 1, 2010)

Hey look it's Totoro


I want that picture for my sig:33


----------



## Noda. B (May 1, 2010)

0.0 They aren't gonna have to wear those for the entire promotion are they? Well, regardless, it's nice to see a boyband really committ to an edgy concept.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Will you be dropping by their hotel too?



haha too bad nope...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _WHERE IS MAH INHALER WHEN I NEED IT_


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2010)

Here we go, now apparently 2PM and being touted as the next DBSK and will be trying to break Japan. Does anyone in the group even know how to speak Japanese? Everyone must think it was a walk in the park for DBSK to break Japan, delusional, the lot of em.


----------



## Rice Queen (May 1, 2010)

So DBSK are pretty much over, I feel so sorry for HoMin, they really didn't deserve to be left behind.


----------



## dummy plug (May 1, 2010)

i like DBSK's Doshite something and their Are You A Good Girl, too bad


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2010)

Lol 2PM being the next DBSK. There will never be "the next" DBSK.


----------



## MOTO (May 2, 2010)

I highly doubt that they can actually_ converse_ in Japanese, just like the other groups heading into Japan. 

The comparisons to DBSK are just retarded 

And Gummy's new song is so good. I'm really liking it.


----------



## dummy plug (May 2, 2010)

Speaking of which, how come there aint any Super Junior J for Japan? that would be awesome!


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (May 2, 2010)

ive always thought that bike scene in S.E.O.U.L Song was real lol 

so it _is_ real after all


----------



## April (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2010)

Yeah I saw, loved it. I feel if they were going for sexy maybe Jessica would have suited this more than Yoona. But yeah, I would preferred some DBSK but 2PM looked fine, I can take Taec (even if he's bloody screaming again).

Also I love Gummy's new song, Britpop meets Korean Ballad.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 2, 2010)

So here is my report from KMF-HB 2010 ^^
- I was all the way back at section N lol...KARA was physically so far away from me, but they seemed so close ( in my heart xD )
- At first, It was sunny out site. I was sweating aahhaa

- So the concert started, Lovely MC Nicole came out with Haha ( is that his name? lol idk ) Nicole was super pretty. I was like *faint*.
-And so we got BEAST at the beginning, and of course fan-girls scream!! 
- Well after BEAST, I started to get something eat, because all others singers after that were suitable for older people...( I could hear them singing along xD )
- During those old songs, we got Gyuri and SeungYeon, they were invited to sing together with 3 older ladies.
- There was a break time during the middle of the show, and KARA still not performed. When ever I saw Nicole didn't change her outfit, I was like "huh not yet?" Poor lovely Nicole, she was cold during the concert, putting up a jacket and sat on a chair and watched the performers

- There were a lady came out and talk for a bit. She said that she saw more Non-Korean each year, and the audiences cheered. With 18,000 people we had here ...how awesome was that ^^
- So a period of time passed...2PM and Kara came out wearing red shirts and singing for the World Cup coming up ^^ 

- They usually save the best for last indeed. 2PM finally made their appearance with Again and Again, and after that was Heartbeats and Without U.^^  Fan girls went crazy. Unexpected thing is that all the girls around me were all 2PM fans ( I was like the only KARA fanboy in Section N ...lolwat? ) Because there were so many fan-girls, 2PM did the encored ^^ ( they were the only on got a encored song ) so we got 4 song from 2PM ^^

*- <3 So here we go!!! Finally LOVELY KARA!!! as expected from the audience...CHEER TIME!!! They started with LUPIN!!! I missed the first part when I did the fancam..( I was shouting 2010 lol ) I was the only one that shouting during LUPIN... KARA JJANG!!!KARA JJANG!!!KARA JJANG!!!KARA JJANG!!!' *Emergency Exit Dance!!!
- Park Gyuri, Han SeungYeon, Jung Nicole, Go Hara, Kang Jiyoung, KARA JJANG!!!LUPIN DAEBAK
- Gyuri was so beautiful..of course she is the GODDESS after all. Everyone looked absolutely gorgeous...SeungYeon was amazing!!!
- After Lupin, they introduced themselves ^^ and of course I was screaming out their name ^^ haahaha. And the next song is Honey ^^
I was also yelling out HONEY HONEY!!! everyone was fired up during this song and the next song which was Mister...YES Butt dance* seeing it live was stunning *faint. la la la la la la ( well i couldn't do it properly though lol )*
*- I still feel like I haven't awaken up from the dream
*
- We got Wonder Girls as the last performers. Singing So Hot, Tell Me ^^, and finally Nobody!!! They talked in English and teach us the dance for Noboby. Well just clap your hand twice xD ^^

- So KMF finally came to an end T.T..KARA <3 The fireworks were colorful ^^ love it...Let me fall into my dream again...
- Well coming out of the parking lot was a pain...traffic >_< bit still I turned on LUPIN and sang along ^^ I got home around 2am or so...

- I will post up the fancam of me shouting for KARA tomorrow ^^

*- Once again, Let me fall into my dream!!! The dream that will last forever ^^*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adachi (May 2, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> Speaking of which, how come there aint any Super Junior J for Japan? that would be awesome!


Well I found this yesterday:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPIHUot5YmE[/YOUTUBE]


dummy plug said:


> ive always thought that bike scene in S.E.O.U.L Song was real lol
> 
> so it _is_ real after all


Lol, the behind-the-scenes video for that song showed Taeng was actually riding a tricycle


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> \
> 
> What kind of lifeguard strips and stares at people for a whole minute before they leave the locker room?



STOP DESTROYING MY NEW FANTASY


----------



## NudeShroom (May 2, 2010)

Also, i love khun but his concept and junbutt's look gay as heck lol

also i assure you all that junsu has the longest wang out of all of them

i don't know why

edit: also, i love how SNSD always tortures us by making us wait till the last fucking performance to let us see them look THIS FUCKING AMAZING.

holy shit Sica got some amazing shots in it

NOT ENOUGH SEOHYUN HOWEVER

AND IF THAT IS FAT SOOYOUNG

I WOULD BANG OBESE SOOYOUNG EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY


----------



## dream (May 2, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (May 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Well I found this yesterday:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPIHUot5YmE[/YOUTUBE]



well if Big Bang and DBSK can then SuJu can too!


----------



## koguryo (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Vix (May 2, 2010)

April said:


> Hey people, anybody going to KMF in Hollywood ? :3


 
I would if I didn't live like...9 or 10 states away :/



Ennoea said:


> Here we go, now apparently 2PM and being touted as the next DBSK and will be trying to break Japan. Does anyone in the group even know how to speak Japanese? Everyone must think it was a walk in the park for DBSK to break Japan, delusional, the lot of em.


 
Its getting annoying.  I remember when The Grace got a little fame from Japan, but they're long gone now.  And BoA's the only one who actually made it.  I like BoA, but I think because she had so much fame there, she tried to make it big in the US...which was alright I guess.  I also remember way back when SES made it in Japan for a bit, but, that didn't last much either, I don't think they had many fans in Japan, but I can't quite remember, but that was back in the early 00's.  

Out of the kpop groups, only one out of the many members of that group actually knows Japanese.  Like before Soo Young was in SNSD, she started out in Japan at 12 or 13.  I remember watching videos of DBSK actually learning Japanese, it was so freakin adorable.  I know a lot of Japanese people who are actually more fans of kpop than jpop, which is kinda funny.  



dummy plug said:


> i like DBSK's Doshite something and their Are You A Good Girl, too bad


 
I think I only liked "O" and "Why did I fall in love" :I


----------



## MOTO (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (May 2, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I am unable to fap to this.  Dem guys are running everything.  Multiple ads you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Don't try to appeal to men and women in the same ad.






-edit- The beat is good, Luna's ad-libs are amazing, and I like the "na-na-na-na" parts, but most of the time it sounds like they are just speaking the lyrics :/

But it definitely will grow on me later


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2010)

> Yeah this is hot and orgasmic and all, but I find it incredibly stupid. What kind of lifeguard strips and stares at people for a whole minute before they leave the locker room? And why the fuck are they taking the rides instead of watching for people's safety?



Its like a prono, they went in there dressed like strippers. Took their clothes off slowly  while bending over and checking themselves out. Then proceeded to walk in slow motion for no apparent reason and made it look like a gay prono. All this while they don't do their jobs but enjoying the rides. WORST LIFEGUARDS EVER.



The F(x) song is kind of weird, the chorus sounds okay but the song seems abit overproduced, in that it feels like its not really flowing really well.


----------



## Adachi (May 2, 2010)

Exactly, it sounds so disjointed and out of nowhere you hear Amber going "YEAH AND THIS IS HOW WE LOVE F(X)"

It's great for a party song, and I can see them getting the crowd  excited at the Dream Concert, but otherwise it sounds like a mess :|

Also, LOL at your porn scenario


----------



## Graham Aker (May 2, 2010)

Lol Ichi, you lucky bastard. 

And that Caribbean CF was weird. And it had too much 2PM, so meh. Not relevant to my interest.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J19gKmYRHAg&playnext_from=TL&videos=wPoK1ps95w0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
Is it just me or is this creepy?


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J19gKmYRHAg&playnext_from=TL&videos=wPoK1ps95w0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> Is it just me or is this creepy?



Oh my friggin' Cheezit!! I stopped after listening to the first two seconds of the clip.. T_T


----------



## Graham Aker (May 3, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2010)

Im totally into Nuabo :ho

At the least amber finally sounds more natural


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2010)

Yuri. That is all.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2010)

​


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Buster (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2010)

Gyuri


----------



## NudeShroom (May 3, 2010)

so i went back to the carribean beach cf to fap and i realized that OH MY GOD SEOHYUN'S BACK AT 0:51 IS FUCKING AMAZING.

that is all.


----------



## dummy plug (May 3, 2010)




----------



## dream (May 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> so i went back to the carribean beach cf to fap and i realized that OH MY GOD SEOHYUN'S BACK AT 0:51 IS FUCKING AMAZING.
> 
> that is all.



Random guy tries to fap to the video.  

*Scene is of one of the girls being sexy*

Guy:  Oh yeah, so fine.

*Scene changes to one of the fail guys*

Guy:  OMG!  WTF!  I just fapped to a guy.  Someone kill me noa.


----------



## Adachi (May 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> so i went back to the carribean beach cf to fap and i realized that OH MY GOD SEOHYUN'S BACK AT 0:51 IS FUCKING AMAZING.
> 
> that is all.


Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you about that. I thought you would have figured out earlier.


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you about that. I thought you would have figured out earlier.



KMF was awesome. Glad I came on that day. Wonder Girls were amazing even though they sang their old songs. 

Hottests were insanely crazy when 2PM came out.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 4, 2010)

Wow you went to KMF as well? great ^^
I went insane when KARA came out hahaha


----------



## Graham Aker (May 4, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you about that. I thought you would have figured out earlier.


Yubin looks fucking HOT! FUCKING HOT!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 4, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Random guy tries to fap to the video.
> 
> *Scene is of one of the girls being sexy*
> 
> ...



luckily i don't mind fapping to both :ho



Deputy Myself said:


> Kangin joined the army (wat)



considering he has been in trouble lately, that's probably the smartest thing he could have done.  get his time out of the way, and let things cool down while he thinks

and omg if kangin comes back like uber fit again i'll fangirl squeal in 2 years time


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

Why don't they just add Henry for these promotions? I prefer him to the other three anyway.


----------



## Noda. B (May 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why don't they just add Henry for these promotions? I prefer him to the other three anyway.



Yay! 

Also, just when I started to match names to faces, they go and completely change. Can anybody help me tell who's who? I think I only recognize Shindong, Heechul, Leeteuk and maybe Yesung.


----------



## dummy plug (May 4, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Super junior returning with new album on the 13th
> 
> Kibum isn't in it because he wants to act
> Kangin joined the army (wat)
> Hankyung is MIA



wtf they look like fucking U-Kiss, what happened to the image in my set?


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

They look more like 2PM from their Heartbeat promotions.

Lol Ukiss, they were suppoused to take over Asia, fail.





Holy fucking god


----------



## dummy plug (May 4, 2010)

damn i dont like their new image


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

> damn i dont like their new image



Too much make up and gayliner, this is why I cna't take most boybands seriously.


----------



## dummy plug (May 4, 2010)

i just realized that SuJu changes image every now and then, depending on what's in or not. ive always thought they just matured in Sorry Sorry and Neorago, i thought the tux and suits are here to stay


----------



## dream (May 4, 2010)

Graham  

That makes me want to puke.


----------



## Alexandritee (May 4, 2010)

Sungmin looks gorgeous in the new concept ffffff.


----------



## Sasori (May 4, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Glad I came on that day..


hawt          .


----------



## dummy plug (May 4, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> They change their image like twice every album
> 
> They'll be back with something more casual within 3 months probably



i hope that's true 



Sasori said:


> hawt          .



lol Sas


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2010)

Sasori you dirty bastard what is this I see?


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

Wow is it just me or is this really bad?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2ylsdXjKwc[/YOUTUBE]
Sexy nipple, tasty nipple, like it like it, wtf


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

I found this, its some Japanese pervert DJ's doing a Japanese ver of Mister:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqp0DnCWdQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)

lol i heard polished nipple

edit: also my gift from sasori is gone 

tinypic removed it


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2010)

Yea ffs. There's no where I can upload my pics without it getting removed.

Even imagefap removes my stuffs because they have some stupid policy where they remove big brand labels like Graphis and shit.


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2010)

Also, 4minute are hot, and their songs are catchy. How comes I haven't heard of them before ?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)

4minute?

Hot?

IN THE SAME SENTENCE?

I mean, Hyunah is cute.  But waaaaay overrated. The others are cute, and maybe one of them is hot, but I still don't know who is who other than Hyunah and Sohyun.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)

wat


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2010)

I'd do them.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

Jihyun from 4min is hot, unfortunately she's never around:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adachi (May 5, 2010)

Lol, Cara, I didn't know you don't like 4Minute. 

Selfishly talking, I wish they flop in Japan (which will probably happen, seeing as they have the Arashi-promoted Kara competing against them), so they can come back to Korea and make another comeback.

OT: 





			
				Lando Caldissian said:
			
		

> The image in your signature is over file size limits.  You can read the very brief signature rules here.
> 
> This is your first strike.  On your third strike you will receive a short signature and rep seal.  Try to be more careful with your signature in the future please



Are you fucking shitting me?  I've been wearing this sig for over one and a half months, and NOW you tell me it's over the limit?


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2010)

lol which sig was it?

And who is Lando? I mean, what mod is it, I don't recognise the name change.


----------



## Adachi (May 5, 2010)

And Lando is Distracted

Oh well, I am planning on switching sets anyway, just don't have new stock


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)

I like 4minute, i just think Hyuna is overrated and other than that they're really not that special yet or whatever


----------



## koguryo (May 5, 2010)

I love 4Minute, I hated Hot Issue though.

Especially liked them after this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXKyk6qooh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The song on the Personal Taste OST isn't bad

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeHRuPzml9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 5, 2010)

the mv was pretty much expected

but all i have to say is

LOL AMBER GRABBED HER CROTCH AT LIKE 2:40

that is all


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

Most of my sigs tend to be like 4 mb but I always get away with them

na na na na na Batman

Im probably the only one but I prefer Lachata and Chu, mostly because in Chu Ambers rap was so dirty

Her and Seohyun must get up to some serious mischief, stalking SNSD and F(x) in their own showers:ho


----------



## dummy plug (May 6, 2010)

the lead in 4minute is hot in her solo mv, forgot the song. every mv she's in, she's not hot coz her hair sucks 

lol another mod said he took my suju sig away coz its beyond the limit and he even linked me the image just in case i want it back. but i checked my sig and its still there


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 6, 2010)

Sorry, not digging f(x)'s new song. What was SM thinking when they made this a song? It's like a filler song on an album but don't worry, I have nothing against f(x).


----------



## Graham Aker (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2010)

Great mellow song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNqa4Il8uX8&feature=PlayList&p=BBD7D9BF0BBDFD9B&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/YOUTUBE]
I think the mv is about being alone

Edit- the song is called "The Boredom in front of us", its about the boredom we face in life. And how as it continues on, in time it turns in to sorrow.


----------



## April (May 6, 2010)

New teaser mv for Miryo's and Jea's new song. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2010)

Jea + Miryo?

Do want get


----------



## April (May 6, 2010)

Maybe they're getting together to counter Narsha's and GaIn's solo debuts.


----------



## Adachi (May 6, 2010)

Don't mind me, I'm just laughing at the blank expressions on these girls


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2010)

oh, once i'm done with her Seohyun will be far beyond a blank expression. :ho


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2010)

omg Amber is just fucking......urgh

And Miryo <3


----------



## dummy plug (May 7, 2010)

Sunny si so hot in that pic *fap*


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL YURI'S EXPRESSION IN THAT PIC


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2010)

Seohyun looks so fucking amazing OMG. <33333


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2010)

Lee Hyori- Highlight
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcw3ChJKZ1U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
This song is strangely familiar but I do like it


----------



## Adachi (May 8, 2010)

Holy shit you guys, I know I am a bit late, but you should all listen to "Mr. Boogie" and "Sorry (Dear Daddy)" from f(x)'s new mini-album.

Damn nice songs. Especially the latter, which reminds me a bit of that song written by Yeeun.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 8, 2010)

I'm also loving the Jea + Miryo song. BABY YOUUUUUUU


----------



## Graham Aker (May 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Seohyun looks so fucking amazing OMG. <33333


Fuck damnit, where is Echo?! 

It's like arguably the best song in the entire album and it's being ignored.


----------



## Adachi (May 8, 2010)

SOOORRRRY SOOOORRRRY

IT'S SO HARD TO SAY I'M SOOOOOORRRRRRRRRYYY

SORRY

I'M SO SOORRY

My song of the week.


----------



## dummy plug (May 8, 2010)

Adachi said:


> SOOORRRRY SOOOORRRRY



i thought you were singing Super Junior


----------



## April (May 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Seohyun looks so fucking amazing OMG. <33333



I like what Sunny's wearing. and Sooyoung, my god. and she's saying she's gaining weight, pffffft.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyhMapS8nk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

Also is it me or is the Korean music market like really small? Sales are abysmal unless you're SNSD, BB or Suju. It weird, I guess piracy must be a big issue in Korea. UK has a similar population but albums can easily sell over a million, compared to Korea where selling 100,000 gives you the biggest album of the year.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 9, 2010)

It is really small. South Korea is a small country after all. It's probably why most of them go to Japan and the US in Bi and WG's case.


Mothers Day


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2010)

...

edit:  also lol @ people noticing SNSD is Dear Mom and f(x) is Dear Daddy


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2010)

i'm too afraid of sexy miryo to fap


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

Miryo I like you the way you are, but booobs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfd8EyQLat0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Lol.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

WAIT WHAT THATS MIRYO?

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool photoshop.

But seriously Miryo <3

Now I have 2 more reasons to like her :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2010)

While we're still on BEG, I hope Jea and Miryo promote the song they made.  It's seriously awesome.

edit: 

I found it interesting that people started comparing her to Tablo, both considered smart but in the end were more inclined to music. <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

Seems like she rebelled to follow her dream, she should do a duo with tablo

Speaking of Tablo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk8JYqRDUe8[/YOUTUBE]

Also relevant to my interests:


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

Oh shit that track is fucking hot.

Shame my MP3 broke and I have no means of transporting music with me 

Where is that track from? A mixtape? New album?


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

Fucking hell I love Yankie. Totally underrated imo.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2010)

Nudes I can't stop looking at my CP


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2010)

It's all I can do in return for all the gifts left in my CP (even though the sites are evil and stop showing them after a day or so. )


----------



## dummy plug (May 9, 2010)

Miryo is my least like girl in BEG


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2010)

> Where is that track from? A mixtape? New album?



Its from an album called Ink Music by Double K, the album just came out a few days ago, I still need to listen to the full album but I've heard good things about it.

Also Miryo is so cute, I wish she was in more tracks tho, her skills are going to waste.


----------



## dummy plug (May 10, 2010)

i like the other girl with short hair


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2010)

Gain? Yeah she's banging, but god she's such a prude on WGM

Narsha on the other hand is the true adult idol, she even shoves apples in her chest


----------



## dummy plug (May 10, 2010)

so Gain is her name? the bob cut girl in Abracadabra


----------



## 8018 (May 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ...
> 
> edit:  also lol @ people noticing SNSD is Dear Mom and f(x) is Dear Daddy




OH MY FUCKING GOD. Where is this from? I fucking love this woman ;~; /faps

*edit;* oh sweet jesus i just found the post in akp

i want more miryo now, she should totes collab with gil me
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Shoyo_fz70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koguryo (May 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64IrXcQy5qQ[/YOUTUBE]

Snow White :33

Eunjung


----------



## Sasori (May 10, 2010)

All of BEG are hot.


----------



## Sasori (May 10, 2010)

Ennoea thanks for that wonderful gift.

Luckily Miryo's body distracts me from it.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2010)

Guys, I have a crush on Younha's mouth.

Like, it's just so fucking perfect, her teeth and everything.


----------



## Sasori (May 10, 2010)

INK MUSIC

HOLY SHIT friend ALBUM OF THE YEAR?


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2010)

> Ennoea thanks for that wonderful gift.
> 
> Luckily Miryo's body distracts me from it.



You can't fight it Sasori, I know you're eyes will wander towards it everytime:ho



> HOLY SHIT friend ALBUM OF THE YEAR?



Really? I should really give it a listen then.

Lol apparently his name Killa Korean thus "Double K"


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (May 10, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> Miryo is my least like girl in BEG



shes not hot as the others but shes a good rapper though 
one of snsds best songs 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_gfD3nvh-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE

KIM SHINYOUNG INSULTED SEOHYUN IN WIN WIN


----------



## Adachi (May 10, 2010)

You're just watching it now? It's a nice episode, enjoy it.

And it's funny how mad Seohyun looks there. 

Time to catch up on my SNSD news at soompi.  /dead from AP Physics exam


----------



## Terryc250 (May 10, 2010)

That T-ara group is hot


----------



## NudeShroom (May 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> You're just watching it now? It's a nice episode, enjoy it.
> 
> And it's funny how mad Seohyun looks there.
> 
> Time to catch up on my SNSD news at soompi.  /dead from AP Physics exam



I don't speak Chinese, foo!  You only got it early because your youtube channel got it out quick like fuck. 

yeah she was pissed   but tbh none of them really have a bad no make up face.  Sunny and Seohyun just have tired looking eyes without make up, normally xD

hope you did good on your physics :ho  i think i did good on my literature so now we just have to wait until july


----------



## dummy plug (May 11, 2010)

ILOVERNBMUSIC said:


> shes not hot as the others but shes a good rapper though



i like her Kaiser rap part in Abracadabra, kick ass


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjqBh6d-Qzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=8sOPuM7Vah8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
So good, 8eight really know how to do a touching ballad

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljrP_aka3lM[/YOUTUBE]
Why did noone tell me about this song!!


----------



## April (May 11, 2010)

Bringing sexy back. I swear, BEG doesn't need to try to be sexy. They already are. *__*






*Spoiler*: _bigger pics here_ 









The clothes that they sponsor is just so fashionable!


----------



## April (May 11, 2010)

Yuri and Sunny fanservice ftw.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2010)

Holy wow. D:

Can't wait for BEG comeback for srs now @_@

edit: SEOHYUNS NECK > YURI'S ABS

I KNOW IT'S CRAZY BUT IT R TRUTH


----------



## 8018 (May 11, 2010)

oh my god April, i love you ;~~~;


also, does any one know of a good youtube vid audio ripper? or something.


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2010)

I can imagine a Yuri sextape and Nudes saying "Seohyun's fingernail > Yuri's nipples"


----------



## MOTO (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjqBh6d-Qzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=8sOPuM7Vah8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> So good, 8eight really know how to do a touching ballad


Wow. What a beautiful song but so sad. Nice MV too.   

And Miryo is looking fine as hell in that photo shoot.


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2010)

Dude your pic in ur rep didn't come up.

It's ok though, check out this thread.

WEWP!

I'm gonna try some of these imagehosts next time seeing as mine never show up in reps *sigh*


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljrP_aka3lM[/YOUTUBE]
> Why did noone tell me about this song!!


Cos she's ugly.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Cos she's ugly.





I agree.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Girl wants to be a singer not a porn star, quality of face and chest is just a plus


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Girl wants to be a singer not a porn star, quality of face and chest is just a plus



So if the girls from SNSD were ugly you would still like them?


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

I like them for their personalities

Minus Yuri, her name screams boner:ho


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I like them for their personalities anyway
> 
> Minus Yuri, her name screams boner:ho



You don't have to lie.  You are among like-minded people.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

I like everyone else am here for the music and not the underage asian girls, I promise


Just look at Hyori's vocal chords here, pretty nice eh?


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2010)

Holy fuck.

That's probably the same position she used on Rain


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

> I like everyone else am here for the music and not the underage asian girls, I promise



Why do I have trouble believing this?  :ho

Anyways I has a question.  How is the voice of Han Hyo Joo in the following video?  I am unable to judge because the only Korean music I am familiar is with Koyote, Big Bang, Epik High, Suju, and now SNSD.

EDIT:  Honest to god, this song got me good


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Why do I have trouble believing this?  :ho
> 
> Anyways I has a question.  How is the voice of Han Hyo Joo in the following video?  I am unable to judge because the only Korean music I am familiar is with Koyote, Big Bang, Epik High, Suju, and now SNSD.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

I have no idea as to what happened.  

It worked fine in the preview.

EDIT:  Got it working.  >_>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMj7606Z3K8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Her voice isn't very good, but she's an actrss so it really doesn't matter. As One sound as good as ever tho.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Her voice isn't very good, but she's an actrss so it really doesn't matter. As One sound as good as ever tho.



I assumed as much.  Thanks for verifying it.


----------



## Adachi (May 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I like them for their personalities
> 
> Minus Yuri, her name screams boner:ho



I wish I can just BROFIST with you by punching through my computer, Ennoea.

I really do.

And where is Wouter, I see that new Suju MV is out already.


----------



## dummy plug (May 12, 2010)

jesus, what new Suju MV you speak of? link please


----------



## Adachi (May 12, 2010)

Hey Sasori, look at this :



@dummy:


----------



## dummy plug (May 12, 2010)

damn, have that pic on the Cute Asian Girl's FC now 

thanks for the link


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2010)

Sup Tiffany's sister :ho

Younger? She has bigger tits than her sis lol


----------



## Graham Aker (May 12, 2010)

Older actually. But is that really Michelle Hwang? I saw that pic on SSF ages ago, and I don't think it was really confirmed.

She has great looking breast though.


----------



## Hope (May 12, 2010)

Ok I haven't been here in literally months, because college makes sure I'm kept busy with mountains of essays/projects/exams and the rest.

I just thought I'd say I adore SJ's new song, because I'm biased like that. A bit disappointed in the MV but w/e.

and that's me gone again lmao.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2010)

Did you guys see Kyuhyun getting down in the new Suju MV?  Easily my favorite part because the song is too autotuned for me, mostly because I adore Wookie's voice too much to hear it altered and likewise with all of KRY. 

Other than that, the MV is okay.  I like the way it's sort of like Sorry Sorry, where focus either is on individual members or a simple black/white backdrop to highlight their dancing. 

Hotness:
Eunhyuk both outfits(bias)
Ryeowook both outfits (bias even though honestly the style looks best on him because of his face and skinnyness)
sleeveless Donghae 
Jaejoong Leeteuk's abs
Siwon of course
and blondie Heechul even though he disappears to the back

Other than that Kyuhyun was cute, but something seemed weird.  And wtf were they thinking with Sungmin's hair sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Kyuhyun and Seohyun are the weird ones in the group, and I think its for the same reason:ho

And was Eunhyuk wearing a skirt?

Decent song, Mv was a little grey tho. And a bit too much autotune. Is it just me or does it seem like a bit of a mix of Sorry Sorry and Ring Ding Dong?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2010)

Wouter described it as an apron lol.  But yeah that was pretty random though he made it look awesome. XD


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2010)

Gosh those tits. Everytime I scroll down this page I cannot fucking concentrate.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2010)

Her face isn't as pretty as Tiffany's but I guess there are just some things that won't matter in Sasori's mind.


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2010)

Regardless, her face _is_ pretty though.

But yes, those tits :datchest


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

She must be someones sister


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 12, 2010)

i feel disappointed by the music video


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

Oh gosh. Those tits


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 13, 2010)

I'm into Without U by 2PM now xD and of course my lovely KARA's world cup song We're with you


----------



## dummy plug (May 13, 2010)

damn im glad the suits are there to stay in SuJu, they just took a more mature image 


i still need to take in the song to like it, Neorago is still number for me 

and damn, only ten members present


----------



## Graham Aker (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2010)

Looooooooooooooooooooooool my friend's little sister looks like Minzy and I only refer to her as Minzy when I talk to her


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5Bl8Bix7bU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (May 13, 2010)

the girl in pink looks the hottest whats her name?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut7bCEcRcnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to assume you mean the ACTUAL Lee Hyori or Goo Hara.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

Whats with the SNSD Lalala song? Anyone know?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2010)

its a voting song i think

and i just realized rnb probably meant Jea out of BEG lol


----------



## April (May 13, 2010)

Anybody here watch Invisible Youth? I heard that Sunny, and Yuri are leaving. Conflicting Schedules or something. ;__;


----------



## koguryo (May 13, 2010)




----------



## dream (May 13, 2010)

koguryo said:


>



Indeed.  Awesome way to propose.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 13, 2010)

April said:


> Anybody here watch Invisible Youth? I heard that Sunny, and Yuri are leaving. Conflicting Schedules or something. ;__;


Must be because they'll be going on an Asian Tour.


----------



## kimidoll (May 14, 2010)

dnw snsd to ever step foot in japan.
they'll be eaten alive.

/random topic /hey guys


----------



## MOTO (May 14, 2010)

Damn. This sucks. I'm gonna miss them on the show 

I wonder who will replace them?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 14, 2010)

April said:


> Anybody here watch Invisible Youth? I heard that Sunny, and Yuri are leaving. Conflicting Schedules or something. ;__;



I watch it to see Hara lol


----------



## Adachi (May 14, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (May 14, 2010)

i watched Invincible Yputh hoping to see Yuri in her undies since she gets taped even on her bedroom with the gals...fail


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 14, 2010)

hyuna's leaving iy as well

wtf so disappoint


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

Hawt          .


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

It is myour responsibility to keep these tits on the current page.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2010)

I had the same reaction

Sunny is my favorite one on the show when paired up with Hyomin or Hyunah

And Yuri + Taewoo is still fucking awesome.  D:

I'll still watch it for Narsha & Hyomin but it's going to miss a lot ;__________;


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2010)

Sasori said:


> ​



Since I made a new page lol


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

:ho             .

Man if only we could get our own personalized banner or something for this thread. Those tits would be on it.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

Oh wait check the first post


----------



## Graham Aker (May 14, 2010)

Oh lawl.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2010)

someone clicks the thread, they get tits.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

Hawt.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 14, 2010)

Pic too small but still fapped to it. 



And can't wait for 2 Different Tears MV.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

Very hawt.


----------



## dummy plug (May 14, 2010)

is that chick from 4minute?


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2010)

No, from my dreams.


----------



## dummy plug (May 14, 2010)

is that a girl band or a series?


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

> And can't wait for 2 Different Tears MV



The new girl looks a little dodgy but yeah can't wait


----------



## Adachi (May 15, 2010)

She looks like Hyori here.


----------



## Adachi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

So Hot sounds shit in English, hire some decent people to adapt the song JYP


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2010)

BRING IT LIKE A POSTMAN BABY


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zNXwdLt-_8[/YOUTUBE]
So bad, they ruined the greatest K pop song ever


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2010)

> the greatest K pop song ever


               .


----------



## Graham Aker (May 15, 2010)

> the greatest K pop song ever


Gee wuut? 

Agreed though, it sounds bad. I also don't like Tell Me in English. 
And haven't listened to 2DT yet, I'll just wait for the MV. 

edit:
Saw the MV. Tempted to make a JYP 2DT set for great lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

I lolled at the new WG mv, the songs okay.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 16, 2010)

i lol'd at sohee in the men's bathroom


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 16, 2010)

i still haven't listened to the album


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2010)

2PM won at Inkigako yesterday again ^^ Without U!!!!

Suju's Bonamana is great


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

So I listened to 8eight's new album, mostly just ballads (pretty decent at that), but I really liked these two tracks:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjqZFlfNf94[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK64D0iQLCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2010)

I love 8eight. Will download their album soon.

Too bad I now have no MP3 player. Mine broke, and I still unsure of what to get next 

(No ipods pl0x)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2010)

oh darth


----------



## koguryo (May 16, 2010)

4Minute Teaser

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uhawpJ4qfE[/YOUTUBE]

I'm excited


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2010)

They had it playing On Demand. My wish hath been granted.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2010)

XD

wtf they better keep 4minute away from BEAST, i'm afraid they'll taint them. 

oh god i sound like a boy group fangirl

i'm going to watch Hello baby now or something to relieve myself

The only cure to retarded fangirlism:

SNSD



Taeyeon asks the fangirls: U mad?


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

> Too bad I now have no MP3 player. Mine broke, and I still unsure of what to get next



Can't help you much there Sas, I've had the same Zen stone mp3 player for the last 4 years, Im out of touch with the new ones

I would get an ipod but I don't see the point to something so expensive when Im pretty happy with my current mp3 player.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 17, 2010)




----------



## dummy plug (May 17, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> my life these past few weeks
> 
> - check allkpop for suju updates
> - check wordpress for suju updates
> ...



is that a new song of theirs? 



Sasori said:


> I love 8eight. Will download their album soon.
> 
> Too bad I now have no MP3 player. Mine broke, and I still unsure of what to get next
> 
> (No ipods pl0x)



try Samsung's awesome mp3 players 



i bought an iPod Nano over it though


----------



## Adachi (May 17, 2010)

What's up, guys, nice to see another person joining the dark side (referring to Darth).

I've been posting quite a lot on /mu/ lately, so you won't see me that often, unless it's something big like "SNSD GIRLS GOT RAEPED BY ADACHI" or something.

Later.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

Yea, someone else recommended the samsung mp3s too. 

THEY LOOK LIKE SEX.


----------



## Hellion01 (May 17, 2010)

I need to be more active in this thread...my K-pop collection is like super old.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

Haven't heard it.


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2010)

Here you go
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE_4RtpVVaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (May 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hsjg2NKVBlc[/YOUTUBE]

I like it, never even really knew there was a Korean artist who did electronica music, let alone music this awesome.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

Electronica is pop in Korea.

Well actually it's even taking over most music industries including UK and US.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

> I like it, never even really knew there was a Korean artist who did electronica music, let alone music this awesome.



Really? Alot of Korean pop tends to be electro influenced, basic K pop songs like Sorry Sorry are fairly electro pop-ish, if you're talking about Lady gaga style electro that is. Don't forget Electro has its origins from hip hop, Rnb, disco and funk so alot of music these days has easily incorporated electro.

If you're talking about more contempory Korean electro then here's a few from the top of my head:

Clazziquai:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrenvX71Dzw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaTDlF2VxTU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Oriental Funk Stew:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUMhWW6Do6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Technically it's house but its still electro




EE:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLwaZcrf8Gg&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]




Apls:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRW30RCkLtE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg0QYYrV91o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I love these guys




Mad Soul Child:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_N-LJPs150&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]




Unfortunately for Korea, Japan is head and shoulders above them regarding this genre.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

Wow that MV is gay.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

Also the Big Bang song was okay, the MV didn't really make sense but I guess people love to play gangster. Extra point for G dragon not being dressed like a multi-coloured giglo.

Apparently Epik High got robbed:


> Tablo wrote on his Twitter, “Someone came into our car, broke our window and stole my manager’s wallet and more. What is that?” He continued, “Please work as much as your greed and earn your money, robbers.” Epik High’s company said, “We heard about the incident. We will talk things over and take necessary action.” How unfortunate.


----------



## Prendergast (May 17, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Here you go
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE_4RtpVVaw[/YOUTUBE]



lol at first i was like, damn their korean got horrible. i can't understand what they're saying.
theeeeennnn, i was like, oh shit this is in japanese.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11401478-78f&autoplay=true[/divshare]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2010)

Using mah tricks eh?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2010)

I loveth mein Google


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

Wait why the fuck can I hear Genie?


> Hyori stated, “I never thought of Rain as a “man” in the attractive sense before, but a recent event made me think of him as one.”



Lol hyori who you kidding?


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

lol "A RECENT EVENT"


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

The recent event in question:


> “Rain and I go to the same tanning salon, and the salon bed there are separated by a divider where the top part is open. Rain went to the next bed and I heard sounds of him removing his clothes and wearing body lotion. It made me imagine things without even realizing it,”



The memories of his penis eh Hyori?:ho

Why didn't they fucking make a sex tape!!!


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

lmao Hyori's comments are getting dirtier and dirtier :ho


----------



## Noda. B (May 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Really? Alot of Korean pop tends to be electro influenced, basic K pop songs like Sorry Sorry are fairly electro pop-ish, if you're talking about Lady gaga style electro that is. Don't forget Electro has its origins from hip hop, Rnb, disco and funk so alot of music these days has easily incorporated electro.



sorry, what I meant was an artist that specifically did electronica, not really just incorporate electropop or electronic elements in their songs. 

Also, has anybody seen the new MBLAQ MV? I feel like the person who decided on those pants should be fired.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

Another quote by Hyori:



> Rain makes my dry vagina wet


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2010)

My gawsh, those two should just go public finally so they can have sex more often

not like anyones really going to care, they'll just be attacked more by whatever the korean equivalent of paparazzi is


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

Crime is as much society's fault, or if not more so, than the fault of the individual.

Tablo should know this, being a Sociology graduate.

I am disappoint Tablo hyung


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2010)

I thought he was a literature guy

/should probably doubt herself


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

He was probably overly emotional and just twittered it, tho why anyone would twitter about theft is beyond me.

Whats left to twitter now? "My best friend just got raped lol," or "I just got arrested for drug smuggling, btw can't wait for the party next week woohoo".


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2010)

"Sasori just came inside me, I wonder what he'll do next "


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

"Inside SNSD's dorm right and just found their panty drawer, but its empty, just found a skin of a sweet potato in there, I wonder where all the panty's went?"


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2010)

"Strangely enough, the nude pics i find of them are all in the same drawer, and smell like sweet potatos.  the pics also look as if the member doesn't know theyre being captured and there are none of seohyun..."


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

I shall have vengence


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2010)

^ lol u guys xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBqF0Dt2de0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2010)

EPIC FUCKING MV


----------



## dummy plug (May 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I shall have vengence



still havent had her nose job i see


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2010)

dummy


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ21z19puhA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I think I must be the only one who prefers Mblaq to Beast. The song is pretty lulzy with the dramatic mv, crazy bass and silly title (wtf does "give it to my Y" mean?) but its Kpop and the song is addictive



> EPIC FUCKING MV



Dumbfounded is pretty decent, he's going to release an album on June 6th I think, theres one track Im looking forward to tho, the previews have been pretty good.


----------



## koguryo (May 18, 2010)

There's only one song I actually like so far, I'll have to listen to the tracks some more when I wake up.  Oh well, at least it gives me more Jiyoon.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ21z19puhA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> I think I must be the only one who prefers Mblaq to Beast. The song is pretty lulzy with the dramatic mv, crazy bass and silly title (wtf does "give it to my Y" mean?) but its Kpop and the song is addictive



OMG WHERE'S THE BEARD GUY? I LIKED HIM MORE THAN ANY OF THEM BECAUSE HE LOOKED LIKE A REAL MAN.

Other than that, I don't mind them.  They just need to l4n2dance

edit: apparently the one  i liked is Go.  lol


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2010)

Yea Dumbfounded is aite. 

Nothing spectacular, because once you start rapping in English, ur automatically competing with other english-speaking rappers.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2010)

> edit: apparently the one i liked is Go. lol



He shaved his pimp tache Nude.



> Nothing spectacular, because once you start rapping in English, ur automatically competing with other english-speaking rappers.



He can't really compare but the dude is trying hard.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2010)

His niche is a very laidback, californian feelgood hiphop.

Cept duno where he's from. Cali? Canada?


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2010)

I lol at his battles:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8CeJhtgnKs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esjiWVySSBU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (May 18, 2010)

Kissing You is the bestest SNSD song evar!!! 

/random



NudeShroom said:


> OMG WHERE'S THE BEARD GUY? I LIKED HIM MORE THAN ANY OF THEM BECAUSE HE LOOKED LIKE A REAL MAN.
> 
> Other than that, I don't mind them.  They just need to l4n2dance
> 
> edit: apparently the one  i liked is Go.  lol


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2010)

1200 comments on that


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2010)

4Minute's new album "Hit your Heart" is actually very good ^^


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdQl34MQ1cg[/YOUTUBE]

Jiyoon~ :33


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdQl34MQ1cg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jiyoon~ :33



wat

wasn't that the Maknae other than Hyuna that was rapping?

and I like CN Blues new song, but i find it hilarious how Yonghwa sounds one way then totally different the next second.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Also, Sasori stop at 1:15 of the video koguryo posted.  You're sure to like it.

I like the raps in Huh.  And shiz I was right that was Sohyun.  They should of had her doing that from the beginning. And I don't see how people are saying she's getting more spotlight there, you ONLY see her when she raps.


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2010)

oh hai...? :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Why hello there, feel free to spread the Suju love because I know Wouter would love someone to spaz with.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Also, Sasori stop at 1:15 of the video koguryo posted.  You're sure to like it.


I noticed it before I even saw this post :ho

GREAT MINDS :ho

TITS


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and I like CN Blues new song, but i find it hilarious how Yonghwa sounds one way then totally different the next second.


Just shows how totally awesome he is. 

I was kinda hoping he'd have Seohyun cameo. That would have been epic.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2010)

Love, Love, Love, everbody Crap, Crap, Crap:ho

Hopefully CN Blue won't get overshadowed by Suju.

Good day for releases I guess:

Outsider Feat Ilac:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmjiEBOTrmk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Nice song

Gilme feat Outsider - Love is War MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTMStwqhNvc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girls' Generation (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

I see you Taeyeon


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2010)

Taecyeon eating Yoona's brain, nice.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (May 19, 2010)

Okay yeah, I think the 24/7 K-pop general threads on /mu/ are getting sort of boring, so I am back.

ANYWAY, HAI GUYS, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY (for real) 

I'M FINALLY 18 YEARS-OLD!!


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Welcome back dude.

Commiserations on your birthday man. Now you can actually get arrested for fucking a 12 year old.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday spanman

now lets go get you arrested for assisting me in beating down chansung in case he does the same thing with seohyun in the cabi mv


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2010)

Don't worry Adachi, roofies always do the trick.

Also why do they keep forcing Yoona and Taec on us? Seriously noones interested, give me Donghae/Jessica and Kyuhyun/Seohyun.

4minutes Mv at 1:15 is all the glory poor Ji Hyun will get, give the girl a break and some fucking airtime, she the leader yet she's barely even on the song or mv

Tho I see 4minute are continuing the trend of being Korea's no 1 underage hookers, atleast this is actually fairly sexy compared to SNSD and Tara's attempts which really weren't.


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Well mostly because Seohyun is teh gay or as straight people put it, "innocent".  That and Yoona just gets enough shit as it is already.  She doesn't need people with their noses in her love life, whether it's with Taec or not.

According to some former Hottests, they were assholes to Jay however.  But stuff like that you can never be sure of even though they seem to make some decent arguments.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2010)

> Are Taec, and Chansung assholes?



If you believe the stuff they did to Jae then yeah, tho that mostly consisted of Taec and Junho. In anycase YurixKhun looks pretty damn hot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Recommend me another K-pop group. 

You've cursed me, Nudie


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Well it depends on what you want?  

Girls, boys?  Bubbly pop?  Faux gangster?  Multiple styles?  Dance?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well it depends on what you want?
> 
> Girls, boys?  Bubbly pop?  Faux gangster?  Multiple styles?  Dance?





I'll go with girls, but tell me about this bubbly pop.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Bubbly pop?  Best choice that's similar to SNSD in a way is Kara.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT47mdE7qY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Best gif in a long time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

How are you pressing my buttons so


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2010)

did someone said KARA 
KARA JJANG!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 19, 2010)

i thought of sasori when i saw this

too bad she isn't korean


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Link Darth to Kara's butt dance to seal the deal lmao


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Actually in fact, to make sure he is imprisoned in this thread forever, just show him abracadabra


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2010)

I bet you will like KARA!!!


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Yo someone do me a favor and rep Darth with the pic I repped you guys with.

I lost the link and I have no more reps today lol


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

Oh btw, not that it's important but, what's the name of the girl those tits are attached to ?


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

What shit? This ?


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2010)

The face belongs to Ji Hyun from 4minute.

For you Darth:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BktWxA5W09A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

>__________________________________________<


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2010)

SNSD is flawless.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2010)

Oh Srubear. XD

That was pretty random considering it's Sujutiem with them having bonananananana out


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Why hello there, feel free to spread the Suju love because I know Wouter would love someone to spaz with.



Oh god, believe me  He's fun to spaz with  He's always got some new thing to share!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (May 20, 2010)




----------



## MOTO (May 20, 2010)

New 4minute MV is hot but the song is alright. 

Jihyun 


Happy b-day Adachi!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2010)

good!!! Someone starting to like KARA here!!!


----------



## Adachi (May 20, 2010)

Lol, thanks guys.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

> good!!! Someone starting to like KARA here!!!



I've always liked Kara!

Omfg Yuri


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> that carribean bay vid was pretty hot
> 
> song was.. well didnt really catch my attention
> 
> ...



deputy im getting a Bonamana set too, you just wait


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

ROFL CABI

THE LOOK SEOHYUN GAVE CHANSUNG

GUYS I'M SORRY BUT IT WAS TRYING TO ATTRACT TEH GHEI WITH HER LOOKING AT YOONA & YURI LIKE THAT.  CAN'T DENY IT.

OH CABI CABI


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

Alexandra your rep should have a SuJu related shit to it


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

im having a friend to customize me a Bonamana set 

i think they look cool, though more mature...Neorago image is still the best


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

so 10 SuJu plus Henry and Zhoumi?


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> Alexandra your rep should have a SuJu related shit to it



awright 



dummy plug said:


> so 10 SuJu plus Henry and Zhoumi?



wait what? :amazed


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

in after suju fans

and lol guys

i was peeking around livejournal and someone had this


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

well deputy said 12 guys in the pic, no Kibum, kangin and Hangeng


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

so sans Hangeng only?


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> in after suju fans
> 
> and lol guys
> 
> i was peeking around livejournal and someone had this


loooooooool wtf is this shit


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2010)

That MV was fucking hot.


----------



## April (May 20, 2010)




----------



## April (May 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Well mostly because Seohyun is teh gay or as straight people put it, "innocent".  That and Yoona just gets enough shit as it is already.  She doesn't need people with their noses in her love life, whether it's with Taec or not.
> 
> According to some former Hottests, they were assholes to Jay however.  But stuff like that you can never be sure of even though they seem to make some decent arguments.


Seohyun gay? I wouldn't be surprised if SNSD all turned gay. Hell, they're all so pretty so one of them would bound to be gay for her group member.  


Oh, I see. No wonder most Jay fans turned anti 2pm.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2010)

Bounce to you bounce!!!!


----------



## MOTO (May 20, 2010)

Yuri was just too fucking hot/sexy in that MV 

Fany makes an appearance at the end as well


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

I don't see why Elf are still being little bitches over Henry. Hangeng wants to leave, Kangin nearly killed someone and Kibum could care less about Suju, so I don't see why he shouldn't be added, they'll just have to suck it up

KhunxYuri>YoonaxTaec, that is all.

I wonder what Yongwha will make of Chansung? Hopefully they'll fight eachother with Seohyun in the background eating Sweet potaotes, and going "Just as Planned"


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

Heechul<3  



> I wonder what Yongwha will make of Chansung? Hopefully they'll fight  eachother with Seohyun in the background eating Sweet potaotes, and  going "Just as Planned"


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

^Lol wtf

Nude you must be pissed about Seohyun, she was barely even in the mv for CB.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

yeah, i down thumbed the MV to be a dick


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

The Mv was so dramatic, its not like they're going to war, silly Korea

Yuri was fucking hawt tho

The Mv should have been Jessica, Tiffany and Yuri.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

honestly

it should have just been all naked


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

THE TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN







yes, i have no life

edit: second one came out kinda fast 

edit2: fixed it, but now too slow hah

edit3:  now i don't even think it's gonna change anymore haha


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

and seohyun


----------



## April (May 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> THE TRUTH WILL BE KNOWN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, OMG.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Will you be Genie for me


----------



## MOTO (May 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> the guys should have been naked
> 
> *the girls are pig disgusting*
> 
> except sooyoung, that mv should have had more of her


You're calling Yuri a pig?

Nice gifs Nudes


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

Holy shit Nude those are fucking awesome



> the girls are pig disgusting



You're just jealous of their small boobs, asses, and frigid woman parts


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

lol thanks guys

sorry the chanseo one is so fast though, i was too lazy to slow it lol


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> honestly
> 
> it should have just been all naked


This except girls only 

And omg Nudes those gifs are epic


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

Spotlight- Wiz Khalifa
Spotlight- Wiz Khalifa
Spotlight- Wiz Khalifa
Spotlight- Wiz Khalifa


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

LOL RAIN

an ELEMENTARY KID?

I mean REALLY now?

I really don't care if it's true or not.  But I'm pretty sure with all secret relationships those two have hooked up at least once.


----------



## Adachi (May 20, 2010)

> funny thing is..."let's go to hong kong" is an expression in korean that means "let's have sex."



Someone said this on omona.


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Hangeng doesn't want to leave, he just doesn't want to be abused like a goddamn household tool anymore. Regardless he'll be back, the company has made clear they don't want to lose him. Kangin just did something stupid honest to god he's already repaid the damages and the punishment fee, then he even was too ashamed to show his face for over half a year. What more do you want from the guy?
> 
> I'm getting kind of Iffy about Kibum tho. If only he showed his fac esometimes, but it's like he's completely erased the rest of suju from his life. If he wants to focus on his acting that's fine but dear god even Heechul turned down a drama and some movies in order to help out with the 4th album.  Why can't Kibum do the same?
> 
> And about the Henry issue, it's not like I don't like him or don't appreciate his talent. It's just that Super Junior from the start has been about 13 boys who were like brothers to eachother, and swore to forever be Super Junior together, 13 = 1 and stuff like that. You can't just randomly add another entertainer into that group just because it's convenient.



i also believe that Kibum is unfair, showing off in MVs and reaping what his teammates worked hard for. he should leave and be on his own 

also, i havent seen any of his films/series if any, since he acts...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Any excellent Sunny/Sooyoung stock?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

that i can do for you

what type of stock you looking for

cutesexyhotcreepynudeweirdadorable


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Nudie's choice


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

nude pls


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2010)

So I'm in Japan right now, for some school related stuff.  The area of Japan I'm in is boring.  Back to Korea on Sunday though.


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

wtf you doin there?


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

I think Koguryo is half Japanese or something.

Lol Rain who the fuck are you kidding? Blaming little kids, tut, tut. Just admit you tapped that, I have a feeling Hyori's probably screwed alot of male celebs.


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2010)

No I'm half-Korean.  I'm also a military kid so I've lived in a lot of different countries, Japan being one of them.  I needed to visit my old High School to pick up a couple of Recommendation Letters.


----------



## dummy plug (May 20, 2010)

well what does being a Military kid has to do with living in a lot of countries? UN peace keeping force?


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

So is being a military kid any fun? I always wondered if its good moving around so much and getting to visit different places, or is it really unstable and annoying?


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2010)

@dummy plug

When my Mom has to move she usually takes me with her, and she also usually tries to get assignments in foreign countries so that's why I've lived in a lot of countries.  Most of my life was spent in Europe e.g. Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, and England.

@Ennoea

The life was alright.  I get to say I've visited places some other people have dreamed about going to.  It's also fairly easy for me to adapt to a new culture.  Got used to moving around a lot, and made a lot of friends over the years.  The hardest thing for me to explain to people is where I'm from.  As an American citizen, I've actually only lived there for 3 years.

On-topic: The Caribbean Bay MV gives me the urge to become a lifeguard.  Also, needs more Sooyoung.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5n-_dY-67M&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sexy.

Also 8000 posts yay


----------



## Noda. B (May 20, 2010)

Holy shit, both 4minute and B2st's comeback has been sexy as hell. Does anyone else feel that Cube has really been stepping it up for 2010?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nudie's choice





**


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

oh sorry i forgot i was on the prowl for stocks

i started a movie earlier and got caught back up in it 

*backs to search*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh sorry i forgot i was on the prowl for stocks
> 
> i started a movie earlier and got caught back up in it
> 
> *backs to search*


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

alright here are some if you want like a sooyoung sig or something

did you want like some candid shots for an avy?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Candid shots are my vice


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

and i just saw this adorable pic of sunny

made this



you can use that if you want, but i'll find more of her or sooyoung real quick

so many pictars @_@

edit: and lol the text was alerady on it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

**


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

btw

you've chosen two of the hardest members to find pics of


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

You are now my supplier


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

and I just realized

the list of hardest to find pics of

Easiest to hardest

Yoona
Taeyeon
Jessica-Yuri-Tiffany (three way tie)
Seohyun
Sunny
Sooyoung
Hyoyeon

if you reverse it it's funniest to least funny

and yes seohyun is funny.  but only unintentionally >_>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

You'll have to link me to the video in your avatar again


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

avys from this


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2010)

sunnay bunnays


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2010)

I feel so bad for hating on Beast before, they moved up on my list of favorites.  Strong vocals while dancing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cd4CRPOB2M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keldbNvDLEM[/YOUTUBE]

I watched the MTV Beast Documentary, Yoseob is the shit


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3lTmnUOmM8[/YOUTUBE]
Easily the best.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Better quality


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

I realised that this thread needs some balance so here you go, if anyones interested in Hard Core/Punk - Psychedelic rock then these guys are regarded by many as the best in Korea:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bhQt-uL_w4[/YOUTUBE]
The mv is one of my favourites.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 21, 2010)

Dream Concert this Sat ^^ woohoo


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2010)

yeah it's close lol

and omg no one mentioned WG's comeback on MuBank

Sohee looked real cute, almost TOO perfect.

However... in contrast, Yoobin looked a bit drag


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2010)

Saw the MuBank performance, Sohee still can't sing.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2010)

Lawl, oh man without SNSD I'm pretty much not caring to watch the music shows.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 21, 2010)

Any movies featuring members of SNSD?


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 22, 2010)

hello school girl has sooyoung in it


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2010)

카라 KARA - Dream Concert 2010 - Banners

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i47.tinypic.com/9puybo.jpg




1. Kara's here, this place is an earthly paradise!
2. Ouch.. Ouch.., sparkling Park Gyuri!!!!!
3. Hara.. Your existance is a miracle
4. Nicole... I really like you to death!!
5. Our Jiyoung.. Are you looking at here??
6. Mom.. I really like Han SeungYeon..TT.TT
7. Jiyoung.. You're so cute!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Any movies featuring members of SNSD?



fortunately and unfortunately they don't have their own movie

...yet.

Taeyeon - Midnight Sun Musical
Jessica - Legally Blonde Musical
Sunny - 
Tiffany - 
Hyoyeon - 
Yuri - Suju's movie as dancing girl
Sooyoung - Hello School Girl
Yoona - You Are My Destiny(TV Series), Cinderella Man(TV Series) 

Theres actually a lot more stuff they did small roles in or cameos


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2010)

Darth SNSD appear on alot of variety shows, thats how people get their fix of them, rather than waiting around for films.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2010)

i'm starting to like hae lim

she's more expressionless than UEE


----------



## kimidoll (May 22, 2010)

Sunmi -> Lim

DOWNGRADE


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah it's close lol
> 
> and omg no one mentioned WG's comeback on MuBank
> 
> ...


sohee always looks like that



NudeShroom said:


> i'm starting to like hae lim
> 
> she's more expressionless than UEE


lmaooooo



kimidoll said:


> Sunmi -> Lim
> 
> DOWNGRADE


poor lim. i like her.


----------



## Adachi (May 22, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> Sunmi -> Lim
> 
> DOWNGRADE


I hear people say she can sing pretty well? I don't know, I've only listened to 2DT on my friend's iPod and I couldn't identify her out of the five. I like the song, though. Yeeun's voice + Sunye's voice is love.

So Dream Concert 2010 happened last night, and more problems occurred compared to last year, but nothing too big. In case of any misunderstandings that you guys may have, I\ll just paste what I said on /mu/:

"Apparently the rumours saying ELFs kicking Sones out of their seats is true, many reports and fanaccounts have mentioned it.

bossa747, a very reliable source that lives in Korea, attended the DC last night. He tweeted that him and his friend saw some Shawols (SHINee fans) turned their lightsticks off and kept quiet during SNSD's performance. This was basically the only silent treatment that the girls got. Link to his tweet


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2010)

I still can't believe that people do shit like that 

i don't care for some groups but if i had a lightstick, i'd just keep it on and enjoy myself ffs


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2010)

lol lightstick sounds kinda dirty when i put it that way


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2010)

and yeah Lim can sing.  She's not super amazing but then again she doesn't have the lines that Sunye & Yeeun have, and she definitely has waaaaay better control than Sohee


----------



## Graham Aker (May 22, 2010)

My mate attended the DC. I'm going to ask him about this shit.

Korean fanbases can be really infantile sometimes.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 22, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> My mate attended the DC. I'm going to ask him about this shit.
> 
> Korean fanbases can be really infantile sometimes.


I would say most of the time fits it better but whatever.

Bitches just be jealous.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2010)

Random DC pics:

SNSD:

*Spoiler*: __ 






So f--- cute


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2010)

Others:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ukiss is that you?



Grudge anyone?

Rub it oh yeah

Why do I get a creepy vibe from this?




Where the fuck are the kara pics?


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

Found this on Tumblr:



> I'm probably not the best person to quote but i think Sones were pretty decent this year
> 
> The fandoms that upset me most this year were the Cartel (ELF, Shawol, Triple S[?]) not only did they shout "Park Jaebum" during 2pm's perf but they also turned off there lightsticks during snsd's perf and ELFs kicked sones out of their section
> 
> ...



Ugh. Crazy fans


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

More DC pics. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2010)

lol if you guys want KARA pic at DC you have to ask me ahhaha xD


*Spoiler*: _ KARA JJANG_ 






















​ 




*Spoiler*: _Seriously..Smexy Nicole_


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Of course more Dream Concert pic_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Closer ^^ _


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2010)

Oh Yeah triple post for lovely KARA!!!
why not!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2010)

Sullis really enjoying that touch 



> ALSO, KSONES were very thankful to wonderfuls, 4nia, b2uty, kamilia (basically everyone except elfs/shawols) for cheering for snsd during the perf



whats kamilia?

and strange idea, but aren't most ELFs, shawols, and 3S female?  how the hell do they kick sones out of their seats so easily?  

must be some big bitches attacking :/


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loooooooool sulli

that's actually what i wonder. do they kick out female sones or were they male sones? 

man i wanna be like a sone enforcer at these. elfs wouldn't try shit with someone crazy like me there.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

Oh god, I wanna go to DC next year


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2010)

^HEECHUL SET :3

and yeah to be like at one of the concerts, i'd seriously be one of those "don't fuck with me" people when it comes to a fandom.  Even though i'd cheer for everyone, if I saw them messing with a sone or someone, i'd be all raged up


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

It's so awesome 

Yeah  stuff can get totally out of hand, sometimes that's the whole reason for not going 

But I'll definitely make plans, that looks like sooooo much fun 

I'd get a Suju glowstick too


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^HEECHUL SET :3
> 
> and yeah to be like at one of the concerts, i'd seriously be one of those "don't fuck with me" people when it comes to a fandom.  Even though i'd cheer for everyone, if I saw them messing with a sone or someone, i'd be all raged up


lmao would you beat people up with a bag of sweet potatoes?


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

> * 2AM - I AM
> * 2PM - HOTTEST
> * 2NE1 - Black Jack
> * 4Minute - 4Nia
> ...


wow, these fanclub names are actually creative, lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2010)

oh darn

i shoulda known it was Kara

and yes, i would bring a big sack

pull them out, start throwin


----------



## Noda. B (May 23, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> * 2AM - I AM
> * 2PM - HOTTEST
> * 2NE1 - Black Jack
> * 4Minute - 4Nia
> ...



I pretty sure I don't get the meaning behind more than half of them. Younhapia, wtf?


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2010)

When you're done throwing them taters at crazed fangirls/boys, can we make sweet-potato fries?


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2010)

I'd be crazy, if anyone dissed Jessica I'd completely obliterate the bitch, verbally ofcourse

Also the Anti-Kara fans would get my wrath too.

I really don't get how they kicked Sones from their seats. The ELF must have picked on the weak ones, the crazy fanguys would probaly just tell ELF to go fuck themselves, I know I would.


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2010)

Too lazy to quote, but I watched a couple perfs of 2DT and tbh Lim sounds worse than Sohee to me.


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I'd be crazy, if anyone dissed Jessica I'd completely obliterate the bitch, verbally ofcourse



I'll help you on obliterating. 

Other than that, I heard that most of the Sones were girls, and college aged.


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2010)

lol a majority of Sones are actually college aged~ And the gender of their fanclub is split 50/50 more or less.


----------



## Tay (May 23, 2010)

The Wonder Girls and 2PM are going to be performing in Dallas on June 10th, but I can't decided if I should go or not...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> lol a majority of Sones are actually college aged~ And the gender of their fanclub is split 50/50 more or less.



yeah this is what i was thinking

sones probably have the widest range in ages and sexes in fans, and yet some people managed to kick them out of their seats?  I mean srsly, some samchon just stood there while two 15 year old girls got removed from their seats or something? XD

I dunno what to believe

edit:  Tay do it!  Tell us who sings better between Lim and Sohee and whether Junho is a dick


----------



## kimidoll (May 23, 2010)

lol man idk, I don't pay attention to DC drama. It all seems a little exaggerated anyway.


----------



## Tay (May 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> edit:  Tay do it!  Tell us who sings better between Lim and Sohee and whether Junho is a dick



Haha, definitely! I think I will go, but the hard part will be trying to find someone to drag along with me.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2010)

Kimi noone is a worse singer than SoHee.


> It all seems a little exaggerated anyway.



I think someone might be fibbing, it seems like bullshit honestly.

Nude Junho is most likely a dick, he seems to have the aura of a dick:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2010)

Yeah.  That's the worst part about everything.

Of course when things first come out we all want to be like WHO DID THAT IMMA GIT YOU

and then we realize it doesn't make sense >_<  oh poor kpop fandom


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2010)

Wasn't it last year when ELF claimed Sones gang raped them at DC? Stupid teenage netizen drama.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Wasn't it last year when ELF claimed Sones gang raped them at DC? Stupid teenage netizen drama.



What?  

Details please?


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> yeah this is what i was thinking
> 
> sones probably have the widest range in ages and sexes in fans, and yet some people managed to kick them out of their seats?  I mean srsly, some samchon just stood there while two 15 year old girls got removed from their seats or something? XD
> 
> ...


I'd be a better choice to do that since I'm going to 5 of the concerts.


----------



## MOTO (May 23, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> What?
> 
> Details please?


At the 2008 dream concert, an ELF was supposedly molested during a trip to the restroom. These guys ripped off her clothes then touched her and took pics of her. These guys had pink (SNSD's balloon color) balloons with them.

It was just a stupid, baseless, and ridiculous accusation.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2010)

No rape?  

Clearly it was bullshit.


----------



## MOTO (May 24, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> No rape?
> 
> Clearly it was bullshit.


Good point :ho


----------



## MOTO (May 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> I hear people say she can sing pretty well? I don't know, I've only listened to 2DT on my friend's iPod and I couldn't identify her out of the five. I like the song, though. Yeeun's voice + Sunye's voice is love.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Adachi (May 24, 2010)

^Oh yeah, some people said there was even a silent treatment for them (2PM)? 

Shit got pretty serious at this year's DC between Sones and ELFs:



But I can't be arsed to worry about this anymore, haters will always be hating no matter what we say.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2010)

thread was dead today.

buy yay/woah @ victoria for IY.  I wonder how she'll be, she's one of the people where you really have no idea of what she's like


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2010)

Anyway this Chinese woman in my class all of a sudden looks like Gayoon from 4Minute now.  She just had her hair straightened and I was like


----------



## dummy plug (May 25, 2010)

very well-said, koguryo


----------



## dummy plug (May 25, 2010)

i still think sinking a warship is too much


----------



## Graham Aker (May 25, 2010)

They should use Run Devil Run.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2010)

People shitting on SNSD? Explaineth.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2010)

I have figured out a way for North and South to become one again, for peace we send Kim Jong Il Snsd, its the only way to unite Korea again, do it SM


----------



## Adachi (May 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> thread was dead today.
> 
> buy yay/woah @ victoria for IY.  I wonder how she'll be, she's one of the people where you really have no idea of what she's like


I'm wtf-ing at your ava, I love it.


koguryo said:


> Anyway this Chinese woman in my class all of a sudden looks like Gayoon from 4Minute now.  She just had her hair straightened and I was like


Your ava is also awesome.


Darth Nihilus said:


> People shitting on SNSD? Explaineth.


Please read my last two posts, Darth.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2010)

lol thanks

i'm using it because i'm hosting a dr. who edition of the mafia games :ho


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 25, 2010)

did someone say doctor who?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2010)

lol you have the new doctor


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 25, 2010)

ah i wish i could use this as my sig


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2010)

His wife is kinda cute


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2010)

Damn his wife is pretty damn cute.

Also Matt Smith is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## April (May 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> buy yay/woah @ victoria for IY.  I wonder how she'll be, she's one of the people where you really have no idea of what she's like



Wait, Victoria is chosen for IY? I'm so excited now.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2010)

apparently she's a possibility lol

and way to post right about when i'm about to D:

from 4chan


----------



## koguryo (May 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIZzi3p25NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> from 4chan



I feel so proud, I have nearly all those albums

I don't understand the categories but im offended that Donawhale are in F3 being that they're awesome shizzle

Also i've never really liked Outsider but Maestro is a pretty damn good album, heard it recently.

Anyway fun song I came across:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUCU6Vavrp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2010)

/peeks in :3

Miss you all my kpop luvvers <3

blond khun >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> life just so ya'll know my biases haven't changed lulz


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 27, 2010)

LOL nice Jokwon set there!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> /peeks in :3
> 
> Miss you all my kpop luvvers <3
> 
> blond khun >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> life just so ya'll know my biases haven't changed lulz



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN

MY SPAZZING LEVELS HAVE BEEN SO OFF BECAUSE OF YOUR GONENESS T___t


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> LOL nice Jokwon set there!!!!



Thanks it's pretty darn old I need to make a new one xD



NudeShroom said:


> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN
> 
> MY SPAZZING LEVELS HAVE BEEN SO OFF BECAUSE OF YOUR GONENESS T___t



HAI <3333333333333333333333   

Major missage. Sorry for the goneness shit got busy D8


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2010)

Holy shit it does sound like "Where is deh Pope?"


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2010)

Ugh I know I am disappoint in Khun for his overt FOB-transliteration but if the poor guy actually said PULP there'd be a NETIZEN CRAZE along the lines of - 

NICHKHUN OF 2PM IS AN UNGRATEFUL WAYGOOK WHO HATES KOREA AND ITS CULTURE AND LANGUAGE AND SHOULD HAVE HIS TESTICLES RIPPED OUTBY WOOYOUNG'S MOUTH

​


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2010)

Wooyoung would have enjoyed it to say the least i bet


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Wooyoung would have enjoyed it to say the least i bet





too many approp. gif's to choose from xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

I see Kaga is back with his BL pairings


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

Just wanted to say im obsessed with Huh by 4minute, damn the girls are sexy, and I mean proper sexy unlike the fail concept that Tara tried.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2010)

4Minute's HUH is really good...ahha i just like the song though!!!


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

I like the song and the MV, Mv's are made for a reason

Atleast you get Suju and Shindong taking his shirt off and stuff


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 28, 2010)

SuJu won at Music Bank last night!! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2010)

huh is like the first song i like from 4minute

the girls don't exactly look sexy imo, they just know how to have that aura lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 28, 2010)

KAGA WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN?!?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 28, 2010)

Around 

Fave img of the week - 



Srsly made me LOL irl. Oh jaysus <3


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

All hail to Jaysus:


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 28, 2010)

AROUND? THAT'S ALL I GET?

also lol


----------



## Kagakusha (May 28, 2010)

lol ilu bb <3

Also OMONA FFA BRB RT CLICK+SAVE'ING @ SPEED OF LIGHT 8D


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2010)

oh gd, sometimes i wonder about you.


----------



## koguryo (May 28, 2010)

Yay people like 4Minute

just as planned


----------



## Kagakusha (May 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh gd, sometimes i wonder about you.



rofl 

gd always has to ruin classic/handsum pics with his crued poses xD
And srsly can TOP ever NOT induce orgasms in all who look into his eyes? GAWD


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

The BB pic looks like some tacky rom com poster.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 28, 2010)

BUT ROM COM'S MAKE THE KDRAMA WORLD GO ROUND AMIRITE? 

/hasn't watched a good kdrama in ages ;-;


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

For you Kaga:

Film- A Big Bang in your Wedding Dress:

Coming Soon in Kagas Pants


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> oh gd, sometimes i wonder about you.



daaaaaaam you g dragon


----------



## dummy plug (May 29, 2010)

damn i really look like Seungri in that pic


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

lmao at that pic and gd

i'm thinking i may go back to my odd jo kwon sets now that kaga is back.


----------



## Adachi (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

drinking at the same time lmaooooooooo


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> For you Kaga:
> 
> Film- A Big Bang in your Wedding Dress:
> 
> Coming Soon in Kagas Pants



Ace in the motherfucking hole xD



Tendou Souji said:


> lmao at that pic and gd
> 
> i'm thinking i may go back to my odd jo kwon sets now that kaga is back.



SHOW. NAO. :jokwon (<-- this will inevitably happen when he takes over the world)


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I bet Seohyun was thinking "boobs"


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

I thought she looked rather bored, and yet so did Yonghwa. 

I think they both have better taste in movies. :ho

Also.

I would so do Yeeun.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

also, best perf of bonamana yet:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ubk_G-yU0[/YOUTUBE]

1. Mustache Shindong.  Manliest thing that ever happened to these girls.
2. YOU ACTUALLY SEE DANCING SOMETIMES
3. Not so autotune-y
4. Eeteuk's mouth thing
5. Wookie's hands up, bitches go down thing
6. Heechul's ass in those pants 
7. Eeteuk looks mildly turned on by Heechul standing there


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

AND WTF

IS THAT JAEBUM PERFORMING WITH RAIN?

I SWEAR IT IS 

YOU CAN'T SAY IT ISN'T >________>


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> also, best perf of bonamana yet:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ubk_G-yU0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1. Mustache Shindong.  Manliest thing that ever happened to these girls.
> ...


i know remember why i haven't listened to that song in forever, it's because i dance along to it and my rooms so messy that i fall down when i do.

that being said ow my fucking head.

also yeaaaaaaaaah wookie


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

^Post please

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhJw-QEdlTU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Look at the footballers in the back lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

LOL i was just watching that enno


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

Lol I just saw Jaebum

They all looked good, tho Sooyoung does look far too thin, I think Tiffany might have been eating her share


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

i think hip song is more about rains hips than being hip. or whatever it's supposed to mean.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

btw guys

this is the first time not noticing the video was out of sync at first

I was looking at their bodies.

BUT SRSLY

YOU HARDLY EVER SEE SEOHYUN WITH HER STOMACH UNCOVERED. SHE EVEN PULLS HER SHIRT DOWN A BIT AT THE END


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

cara

ever since i started talking to you i have found myself staring at seobb more and more


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I think Rain was just looking for an excuse to spread his legs and then proceed to sing about them



> YOU HARDLY EVER SEE SEOHYUN WITH HER STOMACH UNCOVERED. SHE EVEN PULLS HER SHIRT DOWN A BIT AT THE END



Its probably the femenist in her, fight the powar Seo.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> cara
> 
> ever since i started talking to you i have found myself staring at seobb more and more



because

she's amazing :drol



Ennoea said:


> I think Rain was just looking for an excuse to spread his legs and then proceed to sing about them
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably the femenist in her, fight the powar Seo.



I think it's moreso the feminine in her.

'Hers' are 'bigger' than 'theirs' to a certain extent, so she has to pull down a bit to make sure 'hers' are not exposed to the 'hamburgers'.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

cara is a corrupter.

seobb is awesome though, she moved up the rankings for me. on the note of rankings, poor yoona, sica, taeng, and yuri. bottom 4 for me.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

lol how am I corrupting? 

I believe i just left a very strange code.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

you corrupt us all with thoughts of seobb


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

Kyuhyun you need to be on more shows man!!!



> poor yoona, sica, taeng, and yuri. bottom 4 for me.



They're like the top 4

Cara corrupting us with underage girl talk since the beginning, the FBI should be after her rather than Sasori.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

1. hyo
2. fany
3. sunny
4. sooyoung
5. seobb
6. yuri
7. taeng
8. sica
9. yoona

yeah i'm weird that way


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

I just measure them in levels of love

Super-hard gay girl on girl love: Seohyun
Super-hard love: Yoona Sooyoung Yuri Hyoyeon Tiffany Sunny Jessica Taeyeon


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

that's always a good way to rank them cara


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I need to rank too.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

it's rankings time

i'll rank wonder girls next.

1. sohee
2. hyuna (SHE COUNTS SHUT UP)
3. yoobin
4. lim (lol yeah i know)
5. sunmi
6. yeeun
7. sunye


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

like if i really had to rank them one by one? D:

so freaking hard 

1. Seohyun
2. Hyoyeon
3. Sunny
4. Tiffany
5. Taeyeon
6. Jessica
7. Sooyoung
8. Yoona
9. Yuri

that's pretty much how they come to my head in order

i'm kinda sad though because i rank sooyoung yoona & sica so low


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> like if i really had to rank them one by one? D:
> 
> so freaking hard
> 
> ...


ilu                   now.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

Hyoyeon is funny as hell man

she's definitely high up on my list right now


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

i remember when i fell in love with hyo

she told sunny to shut up

i laughed so hard i cried


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I rank all K pop idols:

Top Female Idols:

1- Gyuri
2- Sooyoung 
3- Narsha
4- Nicole
5- Taeyeon 
6- Jessica
7- Hara
8- Gahee
9- Seohyun
10- Park Bom



> i remember when i fell in love with hyo
> 
> she told sunny to shut up
> 
> i laughed so hard i cried



Did she? She was pretty funny but I've only ever seen her on IN so I don't rate that high.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

oh gosh

to rank ALL of them

that's scary


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I know it pretty crazy, I was about to go through a list of all K pop idols but decided to rank them solely off the top of my head, list came out like this.

If we talk about male idols then its pretty easy:

1- Kyuhyun
2- Heechul
3- Daesung
4- Jokwon
5- Onew
6- Song Seung Hyun
7- Seulong
8- Jungmin
9- Yoseob
10-Donghae


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

meh narsha is okay

it makes me sad that jea isn't liked that much. she's my favorite BEG

but

1. sohee
2. hyo
3. uee
4. fany
5. hyuna
6. sunny
7. hara
8. sooyoung
9. yoobin
10. lim

but that's only kpop idols. jung joori, lee chae young (from SGB), yu na, etc would be on there if it were koreans in general.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

BEG doesn't get enough recognition overall lol

they get the best songs, have the funniest girls, most talented ones as well


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

i love how my list would look like this if it was korean girls in general

1. kim yu na
2. jung joori
3. sohee

etc

jung joori is my number two korean bias lmao


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

lol that reminds me

recently you know how Joori did the RDR parody?  omona people kept saying that it wasn't funny because she painted herself darker.  i mean, that's like only the second time they pissed me off but srsly

Joori was joking around that it was BLACK soshi.  It's not like she could have been made pitch black.  and she did NOTHING offensive to black people WHATSOEVER

just wanted to say that so i could finally stop being pissed about it


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

> meh narsha is okay



She's just too hilarious, the amount of times I've nearly creid watching her act stupid on IY, when she shoved apples in her bra she became on of my favourites. Not to mention the girl is lovely, being the little grandaughter for the old woman on IY.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

^100% agreed lol

Narsha is just plain love <3


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

yeah omona can be stupid sometimes


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

Joori was obviously joking, people take things too seriously.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0QZYaalCy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Wow Eurovision sucks this year.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

people best be not h8'ing on mah juri


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

*JAY'S FANCLUB NAME POLL*



PLEASE VOTE FOR JAYWALKERS I DON'T WANT TO CALL MYSELF A JAYEFFECT THAT'S NONSENSICAL


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2010)

wtf

JAYWALKERS IS THE MOST CLEVER THING ON THAT LIST WTF


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

IKR SO MANY POSSIBILITIES AND PERMUTATIONS WITH THAT NAME DDDDDDDD:

Jaywalkin' never felt so right  - COPYRIGHT KAGA


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I thought Jay fans were called Bumtists?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

We are - and I honestly thought that'd be up there but Jay made the poll so ultimately those are his top 4 D8

Thoughhhhhhh considering its connotation with being an ex "hottest" I can see why Jay decided not to. I REALLY like jaywalkers but it looks like jayeffect will win ._.

Edit: LULZ OMONA IS RAGIN' THIS IS VERY ENTERTAINING


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> people best be not h8'ing on mah juri


it feels so wrong to find that hot


----------



## Kagakusha (May 29, 2010)

Not at all! She's the realest k-chick in the business - her humor is incredibly attractive. I want to be her BFF so badly ;-;

In Jay news, JAYWALKERS ARE WINNING WHUT WHUT 8DDDD


----------



## koguryo (May 29, 2010)

Raise your hand if you thought the same thing as me

I thought it was Soy from SSF at first


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

In b4 fangirls release a fatwa against her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 29, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Not at all! She's the realest k-chick in the business - her humor is incredibly attractive. I want to be her BFF so badly ;-;
> 
> In Jay news, JAYWALKERS ARE WINNING WHUT WHUT 8DDDD


I wouldn't mind dating her at all.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 30, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> I wouldn't mind dating her at all.



strap on some guyliner, join a kpop boy band and she'll fall for you hookline and sinker


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

I lol at Wiki sometimes:

Kyuhyun's personal life:


> He is a Christian. He has a older sister named Cho Ah-ra . He currently attends Kyunghee University, majoring in Post Modern Music. Kyuhyun is also rumored to be dating fellow Super Junior member Zhou Mi.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 30, 2010)

^ NO FUCKING WAY XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

/checks

Edit: Shit it was changed but that's hilarious


----------



## Adachi (May 30, 2010)

Out of all the non-idol female Koreans, my top ones would be Queen Yuna, Kim Shinyoung, and...that's about it ._.



Kagakusha said:


> *JAY'S FANCLUB NAME POLL*
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE VOTE FOR JAYWALKERS I DON'T WANT TO CALL MYSELF A JAYEFFECT THAT'S NONSENSICAL


Just voted Jaywalkers for you. I don't see how people would like to call themselves a "Bumblebee" or a "Beyond the Top" for Jay. "Jayeffect" is just plain stupid.


koguryo said:


> Raise your hand if you thought the same thing as me
> 
> I thought it was Soy from SSF at first


Exact same as you, bro.

My ranking of female Koreans:
1. SNSD (they count as one entity)
2. Wonder Girls (watching last night's MuCore MC segments reminded me just how much I love these girls)
3. Victoria and Luna and Krystal
4. Queen Yuna
5. Narsha and Jea
6. Hyomin
7. Nicole
8. Hyomin
9. Nana
10. Gayoon
Fuck I'm bad at this. The last five were chosen from browsing omona's tags. :lol And yeah, I basically ranked them based on physical appearances and attrativeness.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

The force is strong with the fangirls, they changed it quick


----------



## Noda. B (May 30, 2010)

> He is a Christian. He has a older sister named Cho Ah-ra . He currently attends Kyunghee University, majoring in Post Modern Music. Kyuhyun is also rumored to be dating fellow Super Junior member Zhou Mi.



LOL I think I just died. Although I'm pretty sure a lot of kpop related articles are somewhat similar to that. I remember reading an article on Supergirl (song) that ended with "super junior hwaiting. <3"


----------



## Adachi (May 30, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (May 30, 2010)

Fucking adorable

:33
pek


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (May 30, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> strap on some guyliner, join a kpop boy band and she'll fall for you hookline and sinker


lmaoooooooo

yeah well if it doesn't work out with my girlfriend i'll go do that.


----------



## April (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (May 30, 2010)

everyone should love her.

where's that hippo gif of her with the water?


----------



## koguryo (May 30, 2010)

Oh right personal rankings:
1. Sooyoung
2. Jiyoon
3. Seungyeon/Nicole/Seohyun/IU
4. Eunjung
5. Narsha
6. Nana
7. Gain
8. Jung Joori
9. Yuri/Sunny
10. Heechul  Yoobin



Edit: The battle for 3rd is a tough one.  If I actually had a solid decision on 3rd place the list, the 3rd people would go down the list followed by Eunjung, Narsha, Joori and Heechul Nana


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> It'd be so awesome if they become a real life couple.



As much as i love the fake pairing, Seohyun is still pretty far up on the gaydar scale.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2010)

and zomg i love all of your lists, most of them contain seo <33333


----------



## Kagakusha (May 30, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> everyone should love her.
> 
> where's that hippo gif of her with the water?







I don't know how you guys can conceivably come up with an ALL TIME TOP 10 KOREAN STAR list. I find it impossible I love too many of them, actors/idols/comedians alike xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 30, 2010)

well i've had set rankings. like joori just makes me laugh so so so much and she seems to have this great personality and then yu na i've been a fan of hers for like ever.

but like i've developed rankings over time. it took me like 4-6 months to get those rankings together.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

> and zomg i love all of your lists, most of them contain seo



She won me over on Intimate Note, same with Taeyeon. 


> It'd be so awesome if they become a real life couple.



They would be too awkward, tho atleast they would have one thing in common


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, that they like chicks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

Get your mind of the gutter Nude, I meant music

Seobaby does like her some wimmins tho:ho


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2010)

teehee

also guise


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 30, 2010)

wtf who is that


----------



## Kagakusha (May 30, 2010)

I swear to Jaysus I want to say Heechul xD
But maybe Jessica? :33

The 철퍼덕 bubble is hilarious. I love SK's sound effects xD


----------



## koguryo (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (May 30, 2010)

idc about IY anymore now. take away sunny and hyuna and i feel no need to watch.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

^Agreed.

I miss my Sunny Bunny.


----------



## Goobalith (May 31, 2010)

New Wonder Girls single! Yayy! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxh3_sr5UAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 31, 2010)

Those outfits are hideous.


----------



## Goobalith (May 31, 2010)

Its 70s fashion!


----------



## Cava (May 31, 2010)

OMFG DID ANYONE SEE SS501'S NEW MV? FUCKIN HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2010)

was anyone else waiting for them to become vampires?


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2010)

sorta. the setting implied vampire.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

Poor Taegoon, netizens have claimed he's been arrested on the charges of using Cannabis and Crystal Meth, I hope its not him, and if it is then good bye singing career


----------



## Cava (May 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> was anyone else waiting for them to become vampires?



alll i saw was hyung jun in a blazer that reveals his entire back with straps, and a tie to make his outfit seem less revealing..


----------



## Adachi (May 31, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> teehee
> 
> also guise


----------



## Noda. B (May 31, 2010)

Cava said:


> OMFG DID ANYONE SEE SS501'S NEW MV? FUCKIN HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 31, 2010)

watching DC in HD...woohoo


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel as if that will be almost more sugary sweet than Seo+Yonghwa

except for the fact

they might actually like each other


----------



## Cava (Jun 1, 2010)

as long as there isnt a more unconvincing couple than jokwon and gain haha.  i mean who are they kidding. jokwon is gayer than elton john singing in a room filled with scented candles.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 1, 2010)

thread is dead


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

^loving the new set

and i mean yeah Cava

their current set is totally ghey, it's more like "We got put on a show where we're supposed to be cured of our homosexuality when in all truth i turn HARD GAY when not in front of a camera"


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks, wait, is the translation correct?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

from all the subbed versions i've seen, that is a lyric from the song


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 1, 2010)

anything beautiful _person_, i had to omit the last word because its a bad translation


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 1, 2010)

lol @ new WGM pairing khunyoung shippers will not be happy >:]

Edit: can't stop staring at maknae thrust above


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2010)

...oh yeah!!! Bounce to you bounce to you!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

WGM is turning in to a clown show, Seo would rather be with Gain, and heaven knows what Kwon would do to Yongwha if he got him in to bed. Its like a "who can be a more convincing straight person" show at this point

But I would have preferred a more interesting guy imo, Khun is too nice. Give me Gyurix Kyhyun and I'd die happy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

lol Gyuri x Kyuhyun?

oh god Gyuri with anyone would be freaking hilarious.  the girl is amazing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

WHATHEFUCK

SONEFANCAM YOUTUBE ACCOUNT IS SUSPENDED

I WAS LITERALLY WATCHING SEOHYUN FANCAMS ALL THIS AFTERNOON

now they're gone ;_________;


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

> lol Gyuri x Kyuhyun?



Just the thought of them two together was amusing. I'd prefer anyone other than some starry eyed wannabe cute couple, I think the more different the people the more interesting the dynamic. Actually come to think of it Hara and Onew were pretty interesting on IY, can I have them please?

I hope Nickhun and Victiora are interesting. 



> WHATHEFUCK
> 
> SONEFANCAM YOUTUBE ACCOUNT IS SUSPENDED
> 
> ...



I fucking hate Youtube nowdays, someone make a fucking alternative video site already. Those Judases have taken most of my favourite channels down. I don't get why they keep taking shit off, listen up Korean broadcasters, how the fuck else are fans suppoused to watch your shows you stupid assholes.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

For some reason I think we're going to discover something about Victoria.  I think she's going to be extremely picky or something, while khun has no choice but to sit back and drool at how fucking flexible she is.

and yeah fuck youtube right now

all i ask is that i have a close up cam be available of seohyun on one channel where it's easy to find ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm hoping Victoria's a bitch, we need more of them



> all i ask is that i have a close up cam be available of seohyun on one channel where it's easy to find ;_;



Thats not stalker esque at all


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

i have a problem

someone help me. T_T


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

Nude you need a lifesize Seohyun pillow, it'll solve your problems.

I was going through K pop auditions and found this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56JslJnX-CQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a4f2LxdZHs[/YOUTUBE]
Jyp auditionee, but she's too untalented unlike SoHee so probably never made it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 1, 2010)

> Nude you need a lifesize Seohyun pillow, it'll solve your problems.


i can make that happen


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

oh lawd sohee jokes

but zomg young seohyun...must...resist...urge...to...joke...about...possible...lesbianism...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i can make that happen



OH MY GOD

HOW


----------



## April (Jun 1, 2010)

Seohyun was such a cute kid. >__<

Oh and SNSD's Taeyeon is in Singapore, Jessica and Tiffany are in the U.S. (Most likely here in California *fangirls*) Yuri, Yoona, and Sooyoung are still in Korea studying for their college entrance exams. I don't know about the Sunny, Hyoyeon, and Seohyun. 

Victoria in WGM, and IY.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 1, 2010)

i know people that can make them.

do you want me to see if i can do it?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

nah, that's even beyond creepy for me 

i'd cuddle it every night but then be like wat am i doing

then scare the crap out of myself as i go mental and think it's going to kill me


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

And here I had the image of your mouth foaming Nude



> I don't know about the Sunny, Hyoyeon, and Seohyun



Seohyun, in your bathouses, checking them fine Korean girls out


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 1, 2010)

lmao a seohyun pillow is too much for you?

if i was gonna have it made it'd be like a birthday present i guess cause it's pretty cheap for me to get.


----------



## April (Jun 1, 2010)

@Nude


----------



## April (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, there's also a rumor that SNSD will split up into sub groups; 4 go to China, and 5 to Japan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

omg my mom is pissed enough at me right now, to think if she found me cuddling a pillow of some random korean girl one day 



April said:


> Oh yeah, there's also a rumor that SNSD will split up into sub groups; 4 go to China, and 5 to Japan.



TOUGH ANGELS

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW

THE PROPHECY


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

Tendou stop before you create a monster

I can just imagine walking in to Cara's bedroom and seeing 9 life size dolls of Seohyun with Cara standing behind them, "Welcome to Seo's land, people without boobs need not apply"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

oh god


----------



## April (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, and found this too.



Taeyeon is the main girl. Gabrielle? and Jessica is Sharpay, and Onew; Sharpay's brother.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 1, 2010)

oh god i'm so doing it then

TIME TO CREATE A MONSTER


----------



## Adachi (Jun 1, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I feel as if that will be almost more sugary sweet than Seo+Yonghwa
> 
> except for the fact
> 
> they might actually like each other




At first, I OMFG'd, then I still OMFG'd.

OHMYGAWOHMYGAW VICTORIA IS GETTING MORE RECOGNITION BEFORE SHE GETS KILLED BY FOLLOWERS OF THE HOLY NICHKHUN !!!!!!!!111ONEONE111

Now there will two pairs that I have to watch every week.  (In b4 Seohyun quits WGM due to overseas promotions FFFFFFFFFFFFFF)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2010)

^actually along with this news it was brought up that that she will be gone because she finally admitted either she does it with a woman or sweet potato or she quits it will definitely be THREE couples, seo will not be quitting for overseas promotions


----------



## Adachi (Jun 1, 2010)

April said:


> @Nude


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

What is going on with SNSD's oversea's promotions? Weren't they suppoused to be in Japan right now or something?


> TIME TO CREATE A MONSTER



You may have doomed us all

Damn I love Huh by 4minute, say huh huh huh


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 1, 2010)

> You may have doomed us all


it's gonna be worth it


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2010)

> What is going on with SNSD's oversea's promotions? Weren't they suppoused to be in Japan right now or something?


Supposed to be, they were gonna go to Thailand first but due to the political sitch, that was cancelled. They're not scheduled to be on Japan until the 3rd quarter of this year if I'm not mistaken.

So, they're on a break. Taeyeon is in Singapore. I assume Fany's in America right now.

Gaah, I want to go to Singapore.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2010)

> it's gonna be worth it



I can't even imagine it when Cara's mom opens her post to find a huge pillow with the face of a Korean girl on it

Cara take pics of your mom kicking ur ass okay:33


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 1, 2010)

Then Cara can move in with me and we'll have a gay ole time


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm kinda behind. Didn't know there was a major shitstorm during Taeng's visit to Singapore.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

she looked so unhealthy before she actually gained some of that. -_____-


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh Allkpop need to fuck off aswell for criticising Miryo over nothing, sheesh


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah, we all know Miryo is a smart cookie, it's not like she's fucking aware of every law that exists.  Just because some nitpicky netizen had to point it out because of their law major didn't mean everyone had to be like OH SMART GUY POINTED IT OUT LETS ALL CRITICIZE HER

i mean sheesh

and dudes

EVERY fancam channel I visited yesterday is gone.

I'm scared.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

They're taking Seohyun off the internets

Did you read the comments on the Seo article Nude? Apparently people are claiming she's on birth control



> However, that is no excuse even when you’re a celebrity



Please AKP, shut up. Its a fucking empty ballot paper

Not to mention for two days they've ben posting pics of Taegoon everywhere claiming he's been involved in a drug scadal with out actual confirmation, asses.


----------



## Cava (Jun 2, 2010)

seohyun looks pretty fat though. like cheek-fats. like uee. i bet they missed out one or two appointments.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

zomg

i finally found a wgm subbed cut 

yongseo was so cute T____T


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 2, 2010)

Cava said:


> seohyun looks pretty fat though. like cheek-fats. like uee. i bet they missed out one or two appointments.



cheeks lipo or nose job


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

/NEGS EVERYONE


----------



## Buster (Jun 2, 2010)

I started to watch MBLAQ's Idol Army thing, just saw the episode with Secret.

Wtf I didn't know that Secret were hotgirls


----------



## Goobalith (Jun 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> The more I listen to this song, the more I like it. Sohee's singing improved, and the new girl's not bad (still prefer Sunmi singing though), the beat is catchy, and Sunye+Yeeun is just pure awesome. Guess I can't still escape from WG's grasp.



Haha yeah I totally agree, they are definitely getting better I think. Oh and apparently the alien dude is Bobby Lee. Ahahahaha 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyone hear of Outsider? He's a newcomer but he's got some pretty sick rapping skills.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 2, 2010)

/remembers Jaysus mentioning an "Outsider hyung" during Wild Bunny >_>;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

Kaga.

MYSTERIC MYSTERIC


----------



## Vix (Jun 2, 2010)

i don't like miley cyrus, but I happened to turn on the radio while driving the other day and heard her new song called "Can't be tamed" or whatever that shit's called, and it reminded me of T-ara's "I go crazy because of you" song.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

> Anyone hear of Outsider? He's a newcomer but he's got some pretty sick rapping skills.



His album Maestro is really good, not the biggest fan of his rapping but he's got skill.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 2, 2010)

lol at you guys being mad at akp

i started ignoring them ages ago


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 2, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Kaga.
> 
> MYSTERIC MYSTERIC


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWY3GKOyR8c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

zomg junhyung x yoseob = adorable 

i'm bored and watching dream team

hyoyeon is such a pwnerer


----------



## April (Jun 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Link please?


Somewhere on Soompi. Someone just mentioned it on tumblr and started freaking out. I asked him if he had a link;


> Soompi, there are a lot of Korean english speakers who post there with rumors from Korean forums and other information, many times true. But the sub group talk was just a rumor, so no worries!



It's just a rumor thank god. 



Ennoea said:


> What is going on with SNSD's oversea's promotions? Weren't they suppoused to be in Japan right now or something?


They're on vacation right now. :]



NudeShroom said:


> she looked so unhealthy before she actually gained some of that. -_____-



Seriously. It was just a bad picture. >__> I hope Seohyun doesn't see that, she feels insecure as it is. D:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2010)

nice yulsic sig lol

AND YEAH HYOYEON AVY


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh hey guys :33


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 3, 2010)

Taemin 125x125 WEAKSAUCE 

PM me the 150x150 version and I'll upload it for you - his pretty must be maximized


----------



## Cava (Jun 3, 2010)

1 more day to ss501's comeback >_< CANT WAITTTT


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 3, 2010)

holy sh*t!!! Dream Concert 2010 HD = 14GB >_<


----------



## koguryo (Jun 3, 2010)

Just watched IY 27, felt so bad for Lee Joon


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until I figured out it was a Hidden Camera


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> Taemin 125x125 WEAKSAUCE
> 
> PM me the 150x150 version and I'll upload it for you - his pretty must be maximized



okay    




Cava said:


> 1 more day to ss501's comeback >_< CANT WAITTTT



omg, your ava's from Balloons, isn't it? pek


----------



## April (Jun 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> nice yulsic sig lol
> 
> AND YEAH HYOYEON AVY


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 3, 2010)

i keep watching that gif expecting sica's crotch to be grabbed.


----------



## April (Jun 3, 2010)

The furthest Yuri has gone was putting her hand in Jessica's shirt.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 3, 2010)

do we have a gif of that


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy shit did you guys listen to this yet?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJGaOefn7nM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
All I keep hearing is Tell me your Wish

Tasha:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8o66nl-C2w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone know if there are subs for Come to Play with Suju and WG?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2010)

^I have memories on mah ipod

and omg guys

my friend just found out that Keroro seems to have lesbian implications

SUDDENLY SEOHYUN'S INTEREST IN IT IS OBVIOUS


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2010)

> my friend just found out that Keroro seems to have lesbian implications



Keroro is that frog right? Since when?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol Nude you should become a detective.

Kyuhyun Come to play subs:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYzDm90J3MQ&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evyq7j9gPNA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Kyuhyun you are just too funny, SM need to bring him on more shows.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 3, 2010)

cara is a detective

she like knows everything about seobb


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2010)

oh if only i did


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2010)

i just realized how close WG is right now

i should go to national harbor and DC to see if i can find them


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Please do. Then find Nichkhun, KNOCK HIM OUT, UNDRESS HIM, FEEL FREE TO FONDLE HIM FOR A TAD, SHIP HIM TO MY HAUS IN A RED BOW AND I'LL BE ON MY WAY KTHXPLS


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 3, 2010)

i still got 2 vip tickets that i can't use for the dc concert cause i work all day

who wants to kidnap nichkhun


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

^ FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



/wishes he could go T.T


----------



## Cava (Jun 4, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes someone from this thread made that for me <3 that person but i forgot who.

i think its time i change to avatar/sigs.. ANYONE CARE TO MAKE ME A LOVE YA SET?????


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 4, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> ^ FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> /wishes he could go T.T


yeah i have two vip tickets and i cant go.

and the other tickets i had for other concerts i sold to help my parents with bills so i only have tickets for the orlando concert left for my date.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 4, 2010)

Anyone here going to watch MusicBank today?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 4, 2010)

DEM GODDAMN POSES (I think /mu/ left a negative effect on me)

Jessica's once again moving up my list. Her new hair colour is awesome.


----------



## Cava (Jun 4, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> Anyone here going to watch MusicBank today?



i watched! on tv... i have cable.. ftw! 

SS501's comeback was kinda kickass! except for the vocals which totaly sucked. but i love the choreo n everything else.


----------



## Cava (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Buster (Jun 4, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Just watched IY 27, felt so bad for Lee Joon
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Link =o?

MBLAQ is awsm


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2010)

Cava said:


> yes someone from this thread made that for me <3 that person but i forgot who.
> 
> i think its time i change to avatar/sigs.. ANYONE CARE TO MAKE ME A LOVE YA SET?????



oh, that's cool!!   It's really cute


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

LITTLE DO THOSE PEOPLE KNOW IN A FAR FAR AWAY LAND THIS MOTHERFUCKING MAN IS A GOD AMONG MEN GODDAMIT DC SO LUCKY  arg


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

SS501 have terrible vocals.


----------



## Cava (Jun 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> SS501 have terrible vocals.



sadly i have to agree ;( well jungmin n kyujong in particular. at least hyung jun did decent  n hes my favourite so im okkkk wif it.

btw any idea why there isnt a korean incheon music wave for 2010? the 2009 concert was fantastic. way better stage than the cheapass dream concert stage.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

Khun's message to Jokwon via twitter - 



> @2AMkwon 오 마이 꾸안이! 나도 결혼해버렸네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아이 미스 유투!!!!!! <3



I'M ABOUT TO VOMIT FROM THE CUTENESS UGH XD

Edit: Oh translated to - 
Oh my Kwonnie! I'm also married kkkkkkkk (in reference to his up and coming role in WGM I AM SO EXCITE) I miss you too!!!!!! <3

pek

Sorry I keep curbstomping discussions w/ khun spam


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK KHUN DELETED ABOVE TWEET PROBABLY BECAUSE IT WAS SO OVERTLY HOMOEROTIC HE GAVE KWON AN ERECTION SOMEONE MOTHERFUCKING GET AS EXCITED AS ME OVER THIS OR ELSE ILL FEEL LIKE A LOSER


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

i'm not as excited but i'm just as SPAZTASTIC CUZ OMG JO KWON LANDED HIM A KHUN? DAYUUUUUUUUM BOY YOU GOT YOURSELF A PRETTY BOY

i'm guessing he's the gay one WGM is trying to switch over now

i knew khun was too pretty and nice to be straight


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

ilu so hard xD <33333333333


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

i can't wait till him in victoria airs so along with yongseo i can talk about how they give off gay cues for one of them

and watch as everyone melts and says "OMG THEY'RE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER" we're going "Hahahaha, if only they liked teh vag/dick"


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

lol ikr xD

I mean don't get me wrong. I'm spazzing out @ the thought of them attempting some sort of coherent conversation with each other. It'll be awkward, entertaining and FABULOUS. And I really hope Kwon makes an appearance asserting his dominance in the rship 

JAYSUS TWITPIC OHLAWD MY OVARIES DROPPED


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

roflovaries

but zomg jay

i'm still wondering what was going on in that rain hip song perf last week with the back up dance that was either him or a damn good look alike


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

LINK PLS AND SPECIFY TIME FRAME 

I stalk jay enough to know whether or not it was feasible for him to have traveled to Korea


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

> i knew khun was too pretty and nice to be straight



Wait is this a troll or are you guys being serious? He very could be I guess, but the way he looks at Yoona is too straight

This is the entertainment bizz, singing and dancing and sleeping in one room dorms, its a haven


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> LOL i was just watching that enno


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

IT SAYS THE VIDEO IS PRIVATE /SAYD 



> This is the entertainment bizz, singing and dancing and sleeping in one room dorms, its a haven



AND SHOWERING DON'T FORGET SHOWERING
and circle jerks


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

^^So thats where your minds been going Kaga



> but according to most people he's pretty nice compared to the others,



Khun is too nice, the guys an angel. I guess his parents brought him up well. I'd put Shinee in the same boat, Minho and Onew especially.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

Minho is NOT NICE that hyungwhore steals all mah menz


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

I see Jaysus


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

okay I can see a VERY minimal resemblance but oh lawd rain's crotch distracted me too much from attempting to verify any further xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

me to but what bothers me is i couldn't find an explanation for it anywhere

i mean, rain could have done his own solo, not that hard a dance especially for only like 5 seconds of it

but instead they had jaysus or jayalike come out and do a jay-like dance


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

That's very true VERY TRUE ... 

It's a conspiracy


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

yeah that's what i was thinking

why would rain wanna have jay look alike


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

CARA READ THIS



GONNA FAP MYSELF TO DEATH NAO BYE

(also omona queer best thing? or best thing EVER? pek)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay I went on Omona Queer, its a bunch of Heechul and Ukiss posts


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

Honestly.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 4, 2010)

LOL i'm raging with happiness. loool ukiss!
when i hear usher's OMG i think ukiss


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> CARA READ THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohmygah WOW

IF THAT'S TRUE

THEN HOLY SHIT WHAT IF I'M RIGHT ABOUT WGM


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2010)

and lol

i keep seeing "Soohyun" from ukiss i think?  and I'm thinking seohyun. 

if it's omona_queer it should have lesbos too anyways haha

edit - NEVERMIND amber on second page


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

yea hi amber 
she makes the cutest guy ngl :33


----------



## koguryo (Jun 4, 2010)

Is anyone else watching Coffee House?  I think they film somewhere close to where I live so I think I'm gonna go and try to stalk Eunjung find the set


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

> THEN HOLY SHIT WHAT IF I'M RIGHT ABOUT WGM



What that its some rehab show for gay K celebs?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Is anyone else watching Coffee House?  I think they film somewhere close to where I live so I think I'm gonna go and try to stalk Eunjung find the set



Oh sh- that's awesome 
Are you an expat? Where in kimchi land do you lives? :3



Ennoea said:


> What that its some rehab show for gay K celebs?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 4, 2010)

I live in Seoul.  Just studying abroad, for now learning the language until I apply for Yonsei.  I think I've mentioned this before, I'm a Korean-Portuguese mix.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 4, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I live in Seoul.  Just studying abroad, for now learning the language until I apply for Yonsei.  I think I've mentioned this before, I'm a *Korean-Portuguese mix*.





(I just had one)

You must be so pretty  Don't mind the sexual harassment it's an initiation of sorts


----------



## koguryo (Jun 4, 2010)

Kagakusha said:


> (I just had one)
> 
> You must be so pretty  Don't mind the sexual harassment it's an initiation of sorts



I'm a guy but I guess guys can be pretty.  I mean there's Jaejoong and Heechul  

I guess I'm handsome


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 5, 2010)

I figured your gender considering 토니 is your profile description 
And YES I like using the word "pretty" to describe guys who exhibit that quality. Like that friend Nichkhun even though he HAAAAAAAAATES being called pretty. FUCK HIM. HE'S PRETTY AND HE'LL LIKE IT.

/jealous of your genes ;-;


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 5, 2010)

looooool kaga


----------



## koguryo (Jun 5, 2010)

토니 can be a girls name, if spelled "Toni" 

I forgot I had that as my title.

I think if I wasn't half Portuguese I wouldn't have a beard, and it's annoying to shave every other day.

On-topic: SUJU is getting crazy with the water pranks.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 5, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> looooool kaga



lol don't laugh at my sad, inane rants 

I need my lesbotwin to lull me to sleep ;-;



koguryo said:


> 토니 can be a girls name, if spelled "Toni"
> 
> I forgot I had that as my title.
> 
> ...



OH LAWD poor hyuk xDDDDDDDDDDDD
Chul is plain EBIL. It's why I emulate him in every single way possible irl.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 5, 2010)

lmao but your inane rants are awesome


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> 토니 can be a girls name, if spelled "Toni"
> 
> I forgot I had that as my title.
> 
> ...



linky please


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting on Heechul getting water bombed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

Poor Hyuk

Having been someone at the end of a bucket load of water I know how it feels


----------



## koguryo (Jun 5, 2010)

@Kaga

Went to Dongdaemun today and I forgot that there's this Korean dance team called LJ(Last Jewel) or something, and there's a member looks sorta similar to Jokwon.  There aren't that many videos of them but 

I would tape them when I go back tomorrow, if they're there, but that will probably make me look weird.

Also, I'll PM you a link to my beard when I buy a new camera......maybe 

Edit: I miss Wonderbang
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDUhgMIw0C0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2010)

^lol i just happened to watch that yesterday.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> @Kaga
> 
> Went to Dongdaemun today and I forgot that there's this Korean dance team called LJ(Last Jewel) or something, and there's a member looks sorta similar to Jokwon.  There aren't that many videos of them but
> 
> I would tape them when I go back tomorrow, if they're there, but that will probably make me look weird.



DO EEEEEEEEEEEEEET that video was lacking in closeups and chocolate abs I'm more than sure they will be very happy to gain a fanboy on your part :3



> Also, I'll PM you a link to my beard when I buy a new camera......maybe



If you don't I can threaten to ban you if that will motivate you 



> Edit: I miss Wonderbang
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDUhgMIw0C0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



FIX'D


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

WonderBang is still one of the best girl/boy group performances, we need more of these.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I think I really like Wonderbang over 9PM just because of that one performance.  

The only way 9pm could really win me back is if they actually had match-ups with freakin character.  Like when they did Idol army, the only good match up has been Fany x Wooyoung since then and then people bitched about Fany's muffintop

Taec x Sunny would be brilliant ;______; both just throw on clothes and don't give a thought.  

and like everyone else i miss JAYSICA FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Cava (Jun 5, 2010)

guys.. top 10 kpop songs of 2010.... GO.

mine would be(no particular order)
run devil run
lupin
without u
bonamana
chitty chitty bang bang
love song
nu abo
2 different tears
love ya

i'll reserve the last slot for shinee's comeback xD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

No order either:

SNSD- Oh
CN Blue- Love Revolution/Im a Loner (can't choose)
Hyori- Swing
Gummy- You're a Man
4minute- Huh
Suju- Bonamana
2AM- I did Wrong
Oneway- Magic
8eight- Validity Period
Big Bang- Lollipop 2

Jaysica was too good, we were robbed


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2010)

f(x) Dear Daddy (seriously probably the best album song)
4minute - Huh
Suju - Bonamana
WG - 2DT
Rain - Love Song
2AM - I did Wrong

2010 is far from over so i'm just gonna leave the list at that lol

edit: oh shit forgot Lupin, I think i'm one of the only ones who really liked that off the bat xD

I think 2pm and SNSD can do better.  and especially BB


----------



## MOTO (Jun 5, 2010)

Jaysica :33

[YOUTUBE]1MN3QVtYMx8[/YOUTUBE]

My list so far would be:

Beast - Say No
Gummy - Since you're a man
Kara - Lupin
SNSD - Run Devil Run
2AM - I did wrong
T-ara - I'm really hurt
4minute - Huh
After School - Bang!
Rain - Love Song
SS501 - Love ya


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2010)

^oh damn i forgot I'm Really Hurt, that song is awesome <333


----------



## April (Jun 6, 2010)

> guys.. top 10 kpop songs of 2010.... GO.


Ice cream
Run Devil Run
Shake it up
NU ABO
Highlight 
Talk to Me
Show! Show! Show!
Tik Tok
Y

Thats all I can think of now. xD


----------



## koguryo (Jun 6, 2010)

Beast-Easy (Sincere Ver.)
SNSD-Star Star Star
Rain-Love Song
4Minute-Making Love
MBLAQ-Y
2AM-I Did Wrong
Gummy-Since You're a Man
CNBlue-Love Light
Davichi-Time, Please Stop

That's about it so far, only 9


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 6, 2010)

B2ST - Shock
B2ST - Take Care Of My Girlfriend (Say No)
B2ST - Easy (Sincere Ver)
SNSD - Run Devil Run
SNSD - Star Star Star
2PM - Dont Stop, Cant Stop
Wonder Girls - 2 Different Tears
Super Junior - Bonamana
SS501 - Love Ya
Epik High - Run

IDK if Epik High counts since they're k-hip hop but whatever. Run was 2010 right?


----------



## MOTO (Jun 6, 2010)

These covers were just amazing. 

[YOUTUBE]kOJANKPGJ8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 6, 2010)

i hate bo peep


----------



## MOTO (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like it either but when Lyn sings it, it actually sounds good


----------



## Cava (Jun 6, 2010)

anyone knows if theres inkigayo today?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

Elite said:


> I don't like it either but when Lyn sings it, it actually sounds good




So I'm guessing lyn is just the chciks name?  Because that man was getting it


----------



## koguryo (Jun 6, 2010)

OMFG I can't wait 

I love you Cube Ent.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

I feel bad for Krystal, she's getting a lot of heat for apparently being disrespectful.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2010)

> IDK if Epik High counts since they're k-hip hop but whatever. Run was 2010 right?



Thats why I didn't mention it but really it counts. Yeah it was 2010.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 6, 2010)

girls will be bored every once in a while. they should ignore it and just make sure krystal doesn't do it again


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't really blame them for being offended but i think it'd be nice for them to be a little lenient considering she's like 10 and has been on like half a show before.  I'd honestly not like to see her go down in flames because they expect her to be some perfect angel because she's had a sister in the same shoes before


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2010)

Lyn's voice is orgasm.

The Krystal thing is just silly, for godsakes half these shows film for hours on end, so she was alittle bored for 2 minutes, jeez poor girl is probably tired as fuck aswell.

I have the attention span of a monkey, Im glad im not an idol
cuz I'd be awesome and I'd be trying to date Queen Sica 

Oh George Sampson was on Star King, thats pretty cool.



> Having similar looks as top singer Justin Timberlake, George expressed his first impressions of Krystal, Luna, and Sulli through a dance serenade.



Lol Im sure he was glad they said this but hell no does he look anything like Timberlake.

Taecyeon's greasy dance was just owned by these two:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgVLebnyVzc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

DBSK - Junsu, Changmin
Super Junior - KRY + more
SNSD - Taeyeon, Jessica, Seohyun, Tiffany, Sunny
Kara - Seungyeon, Gyuri
2ne1 - Bom
Big Bang - Daesung, Taeyang, Seungri
After School - Raina
BEG - Jea, Narsha, Ga-in
2pm - Junsu
2am - All of them.
T-ara - Eunjung + names i don't know
WG - Sunye, Ye eun
BEAST - HyunSeung, Yoseob
4minute - Gayoon(?)
SHINee - Jonghyun, Onew
f(x) - Luna, Krystal
Secret - Ji Eun(?)
C.N. Blue - Yonghwa, Jonghyun

I have just named all groups I'm familiar for the most parts with leading/main singers who can carry the song

SS501 - ???

I just TRIED watching their comeback stage on MuBank.

I mean, srsly, I thought 2pm had bad vocals for the most part

I'm gonna need some help with this one.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 6, 2010)

> 2pm - Junsu



I lol'd hard xD
so true ._.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 6, 2010)

SS501 lol, some of their songs are ok but i just cant go pass their horrible nose jobs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm not really into their songs but Love Ya was alright until I heard them try it live 



Kagakusha said:


> I lol'd hard xD
> so true ._.



i was thinking "oh maybe i could put Junho" but then i thought back to that one song in english they did in a gayo dejun

then i just thought no


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 6, 2010)

HOLY SHIT BI WON GREATEST BADASS MTV MOVIE AWARD AND WAS SUCH AN ABSOLUTE DORK HOLY FUCK SO WORTH STAYING UP XD


----------



## Adachi (Jun 6, 2010)

My list in no particular order:
SNSD - Run Devil Run
SNSD - Star Star Star
f(x) - Sorry (Dear. Daddy)
f(x) - Mr. Boogie
Wonder Girls - 2 Different Tears
T-ara - I Go Crazy Because of You

Yeah, I'm pretty out of date with other artists' music; haven't even listed to AS's "Bang", Rain's "Love Song" and Hyori's songs yet.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine:
which is mostly SNSD. 

Echo
Run Devil Run
Day by Day
Forever
Star Star Star
Your Doll - Sunny
I'm a Loner - CNBlue
Love - CNBlue
Bang - After School
Lupin - Kara



> HOLY SHIT BI WON GREATEST BADASS MTV MOVIE AWARD AND WAS SUCH AN ABSOLUTE DORK HOLY FUCK SO WORTH STAYING UP XD


Team up with Jackie Chan plox.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember I wanted to be a Korean idol once, then I remembered I can't sing, but not all idols can 

Are Davichi considered idols?


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 7, 2010)

Davichi needs proper english classes, i saw one of their vids and was laughing from the horrible grammar


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Taecyeon's greasy dance was just owned by these two:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgVLebnyVzc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I lol'd hard the first time I saw this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate SBS, they take off everything.



> I remember I wanted to be a Korean idol once, then I remembered I can't sing



Singing, its not about singing

Meh its about looks and determination rather an actual skill.


----------



## Cava (Jun 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i'm not really into their songs but Love Ya was alright until I heard them try it live
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be fair everyone sucked on that song.


----------



## Cava (Jun 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> DBSK - Junsu, Changmin
> Super Junior - KRY + more
> SNSD - Taeyeon, Jessica, Seohyun, Tiffany, Sunny
> Kara - Seungyeon, Gyuri
> ...



the ugliest usually has the best vocals, in this case its yongsaeng for ss501 xD


----------



## Cava (Jun 7, 2010)

i can smell the horde coming


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2010)

Cava you triple posted?!  I'm glad to see people are learning the ways to post 

and lol more fodder for khun


----------



## Cava (Jun 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Cava you triple posted?!  I'm glad to see people are learning the ways to post
> 
> and lol more fodder for khun



i just can't be fucked editing/copying/pasting all the crap. its annoying and honestly who cares about format/post count/whatever. its the internet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

> Jo Kwon also revealed, “Even if I am dating some other girl, I will not be able to go to the places I have gone with GaIn.”



Im sure.



> Meanwhile, on a corner of the show, the 2 were asked ‘If after We Got Married, and the one of them confesses to the other, will they date’ and their answer is ‘Yes’.



Lol.

New group SISTAR:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW59HmRiXzM[/YOUTUBE]

Btw anyone got any Hyori Chitty Chitty Bang Bang gifs?

I don't know how you did it Nude but you seem to have sneaked your way to the top in posts, I will get you


----------



## MOTO (Jun 7, 2010)

PUSH PUSH BABY

:ho

Song is alright. It's catchy though...


[YOUTUBE]AbzxqRbtqWs[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna miss Yuri, Sunny, and Hyuna


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2010)

THEY JUST HAD TO END IT WITH THE FOLDING SCREEN AND SUNNY HUGGING T_____T


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope Lizzy will be joining Raina and Nana in that subgroup of thars. My 3 favourite members of AS together. pek


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

I demand in on this Korean girl group discussion


----------



## koguryo (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

if only I lived in Korea, I would bid on GaHee from After School.  She so legendary.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 8, 2010)

FUCKING FINALLY GOT MY INTERNET BACK.

SUP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND NUDES. DID YOU MISS ME ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


>


only yoona for SNSD? lame.  but I would hope you do get her hand 


Sasori said:


> FUCKING FINALLY GOT MY INTERNET BACK.
> 
> SUP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND NUDES. DID YOU MISS ME ?



YEAAAAAAAAH :3


----------



## Zach (Jun 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


>


At first I thought it said auction off the girls I was like  Damn my lack of sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2010)

Sasori I thought you left us!!!

You missed some epic discussions on lesbians


----------



## Sasori (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea my internet cut out.

So I had to go outside IRL instead, getting drunk, going club and other non-online stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2010)

> So I had to go outside IRL instead, getting drunk, going club and other non-online stuff



Did you get some then? Did the roofies work?pek


----------



## Zach (Jun 8, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> I would totally bid on sooyoungs hand


You and me both


Deputy Myself said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyPPseD0AyQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "new" boy band Code-V
> 
> Loving the song.



Not bad


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 8, 2010)

So anyone excited about Orange Caramel? I think the members are Nana, Raina, and Lizzy now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2010)

So I finally understand why Hae lim was chosen for Wg, the girls pronunciation of english is probably the best, her voice is great and she can dance too. Good choice JYP, I don't get the hate for her either, she's fairly cute. 

Also I finally like Sohee, her "wtf" expressions on all the latest variety shows were hilarious.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

^ I 100% agree with you on Lim

I don't know why but I immediately took a liking to her, either because at some points she looks like Narsha or she seemed to adapt fairly quickly without seeming arrogant haha.

And people be hatin'?  Man, I was all proud that people cheered pretty loudly for her when WG's comeback stages were on


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

and the more i'm watching wg vids the more i'm getting a crush on Ye eun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2010)

> And people be hatin'? Man, I was all proud that people cheered pretty loudly for her when WG's comeback stages were on



Well when I say people I mean the morons on youtube. I loved Sunmi but she wanted out, its her decision and fans should just leave it.



> and the more i'm watching wg vids the more i'm getting a crush on Ye eun.



Always liked her the best, girls got the voice and the charm.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah i hate it when netizens just want to deny their idols their basic rights of choice

and i think i'm falling into yeeun's trap

she's not the hottest, but she's got this cute thing about her cuz her smile is lopsided haha

it's like she'll be like BAM BIG NOTES then smiles like 'yeah you liked that, didn't you?'

and then you just wanna wink back haha.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 8, 2010)

So I was watching this dance group the other day, on stage it looked like a guy and two girls.  They danced to Taeyang's "Where U At" so I thought cool, a guy dancing with two girls.  Then the MC said something, "Give a round of applause for the 3 girls on stage." 

I'm pretty sure the whole crowd thought the girl was a guy.  I was confused for a bit, then I noticed her boobs under the baggy shirt.  She's a handsome girl


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

^ that's so wrong but lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2010)

My 3 favourite Playgirlz in the same group. Raina, Nana and Lizzy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

btw guys i uploaded win win w/ to livestream

if you wanna read #1

if anyone wants me to stream something else that they may not have seen because it was removed from youtube, just let me know so i can do it (Chitchat w/ beauties, win win 2/ WG, horror factory, wgm, hb, sgb)

i've had this idea for a while btw but i now realize soshified has finally caught up


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have the old Super Junior Idol army eps? Never watched them and youtube has every sub except for english.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2010)

nope i actually don't have idol army 

in fact i have very little downloaded that isn't related to SNSD


----------



## 8018 (Jun 9, 2010)

try their international forum they might have them.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> So anyone excited about Orange Caramel? I think the members are Nana, Raina, and Lizzy now.



Not especially, to be honest.

I didn't care for Nana too much till Bang, and Raina can sing, but they lack GaHee which immediately damages them by default.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 9, 2010)

Orange Caramel is a silly name and i'm not fond of it, what i'm looking forward to is the other subgroup since Bekah is going to be in it <3


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Is GaHee going solo?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

To be honest, I don't know much about them besides Bekah, UEE, and GaHee.  I may need help identifying a few of them.

Standing L-R: Bekah, Nana, UEE, Jooyeon, Jung-Ah

Front Row L-R: Lizzy, GaHee, Raina.

GaHee is the leader, she's also 30 and has a ripped body.  She's probably the best dancer out of them.  Bekah raps.  UEE is tall as hell.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmdeKzLlS8w[/YOUTUBE]

This is probably their best song, to me at least.


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 9, 2010)

^ Agreed, I didn't like Bang at all - but hopefully the change is a good one, keeping optimistic =/ I also really liked "When I Fall"


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 9, 2010)

i dont like Bang! except thte part where in they were shown in green fields wearing pants, the song was absolutely changed...also, the dance part in that song was awesome, you know, the ones where they were wearing red uniforms and beating their asses to the sound of the drums


----------



## darksage78 (Jun 9, 2010)

dummy plug said:


> i dont like Bang! except thte part where in they were shown in green fields wearing pants, the song was absolutely changed...also, the dance part in that song was awesome, you know, the ones where they were wearing red uniforms and beating their asses to the sound of the drums



1:55 to 2:28? That's my favourite part too, I wished that was its own song =P But yeah the red uniform part was sexxxy =)


----------



## koguryo (Jun 9, 2010)

A couple years ago, this clip alone made me a fan of Daesung

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUytTsjeS6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 9, 2010)

darksage78 said:


> 1:55 to 2:28? That's my favourite part too, I wished that was its own song =P But yeah the read uniform part was sexxxy =)



the part where the sound was of drums beating and three girls in red uniforms were bouncing shaking their asses to the beat of the drums


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol Because of You is such a badass song.  Bang is alright, but it gets annoying pretty quick except for the change up part. 

and wouter it's not failure 

I just have easier access to soshi stuff and i'm too lazy to track down suju


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

haters gonna mate

& make more haters


----------



## MOTO (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Is GaHee going solo?


Yeah. She's releasing her solo album in late July, I believe. It was expected that she would be the one to go solo since she's so fucking badass and can do everything 

I guess me and Graham are the only ones excited for Orange Caramel


----------



## MOTO (Jun 9, 2010)

Well Raina is in this sub group and she has the best vocals in After School along with Jungah. As for Nana and Lizzy, we don't really know what they're capable of since they don't receive much lines in songs. But with this subgroup we'll be able to see what they're capable of as being in a smaller group will allow them the chance to showcase their talents.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2010)

Solved Oh Bang Shil is Sun Ye.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Bekah looked like she gained more weight at Dream Concert.

Anyway, I would say I'm excited more for the other sub-group and GaHee's solo rather than Orange Caramel.  I do like Raina, because I normally like the vocalists, but I sense Nana can't sing.  At least she lost the blonde hair that made her look trashy in Because of You.

The other subgroup has all my favorites in it.  That'll be good.  But I'll agree that this is smart.  Look at me already getting amped up over two future releases, rather than just a future single.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2010)

> So the orange caramel thing, considering it has the best vocalist are there any chances it'll become a purely ballad group?



But Nana really isn't the strongest vocally. I would assume it'll be a ballad group tho. 

Anyway obsessed with We're with You by Kara at the moment, so lovely, shame they're not promoting it.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyway obsessed with We're with You by Kara at the moment, so lovely, shame they're not promoting it.



Nicole was absolutely cute in that MV.

And in Dream Concert as well.  She was hot pek


----------



## MOTO (Jun 9, 2010)

Nana, Lizzy, and Raina singing Davichi's Love and War
[YOUTUBE]PupJ3Xmx5bI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah subgroups work.  Back in the day for Hello Project, they did subgroups from all the groups in the company, and it worked out pretty fucking brilliant for the first time they did it.  

SM should do that, and JYP + Cube.  YG already does enough together lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

OH YAY THREAD QUESTION IDEA

if you could have a subgroup from SM, who would you choose?

You can choose from active groups (meaning they haven't been invisible for the past year or so)

DBSK
Super Junior
SNSD
Shinee
f(x)

also JYP + Cube

WG
2pm
2am
BEAST
4minute


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

SNSD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol this is what i mean

like if SM were to do like HP did and sort the people by either random or different things such as strengths & weaknesses, hair color, birth town, whatever, who would you want to see in a group?

Like if Taemin, Hyoyeon, Junsu, Amber, and Siwon were all put in the same group and called... "Dancu" (yeah wat i know)


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2010)

An SNSD subgroup?

TaeSunFany - pure balald
SicaSeoHyo - pop + Hyo dance/rap
SooYoonYul - dance pop


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm living up the expectations of my name.  I thought that you meant that if we could get a sub-forum in the music section for a band who would we choose.  

This is what happens when I read too fast.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think SM does enough with those summer/winter albums no?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

As much as I love Minho, I think it's going to take a while before he actually has half the skills TOP has.   Maybe a better dancer, but his rapping still needs work.

and oh gosh a song Luna would do with any of the guys would be EPIC.  Those types of songs are the best, perfect male vocals plus a voice like hers just pops in for the climax, it's amaziiiing


----------



## Sasori (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys so I haven't had internet for about a month. Any new albums I should get?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the list im going through right now Sasori:


Supreme Team and humanoid/hypnotica released some stuff too, haven't listened to that stuff yet tho.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 9, 2010)

looks like I'll be the first one to do Cube.
I would put KiKwang and JunHyung in a subgroup and have them do more mature songs. Not exactly ballads, but something more like R&B or what TaeYang does.
DooJoon, Yoseob, and Hyunseung would be in another group and they would sort of be like old 2pm before Jaebom left
They don't really show enough of Dongwoon so I have no idea which group he should be in. I would say put Hyuna, Jiyoon, and Gayoon in a subgroup, but that's pretty much what you get with 4minute anyways so yeah.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd make a DSP ballad group but SS501 can't sing and well Kara aren't great either

I could make a DSP plastic sub group tho:ho


----------



## koguryo (Jun 9, 2010)

For a JYP+Cube collab I'd just throw Yoseob in with 2AM

Then
AJ
Doojoon
Hyunseung
Wooyoung
Junsu
Junho

Sun Ye
Ye Eun
Gayoon
Jiyoon
Hyuna

For SM

Junsu
Onew
Jonghyun
Kyuhyun
Changmin
Ryeowook

Taeyeon
Luna
Tiffany
Jessica
Krystal
Seohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

/is watching Win Win with WG

It's funny learning more about another groups personalities. 

Sohee is kinda weird?  SHE'S A LESBIAN

jk i doubt it but i didn't think she was THAT weird before i watch it.  time to see more

edit: Holy shit koguryo, didn't see that coming XD  /reads list


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2010)

KARA - Sweet Muse get!! xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2010)

wow

hae lim's performance of lip gloss

bad song i know, but i think the girl has got some attitude hidden in her.  i wanna hear more from her haha.  plus her english is like 98% perfection


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 9, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> dont you need Junhyung for the old 2pm style? He's the rapper remember


What I meant by old 2pm was like an energetic dance group. Though Junhyung sort of fits that too. God he's just too perfect 

Epik High (well technically Woolim) boyband released their MV
[YOUTUBE]eXvvGoMDZp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Guys so I haven't had internet for about a month. Any new albums I should get?



The new SS501 single was pretty good.  Also, get the new Big Bang single "Tell me Goodbye".  4minute's new single "Hit Your Heart" was pretty good as well


----------



## 8018 (Jun 10, 2010)

oh god, do get BEG's Your Story is way amazing. Uhm, check out GilMe's latest single Love Is War Feat. Outsider.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIGXtwJa4C8[/YOUTUBE]

Smart Jay, smart.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh crap yea last I heard Epik High were assembling a new boy band right?

Haven't been updated about them yet though.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Holding hands wat


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol Because of You is such a badass song.  Bang is alright, but it gets annoying pretty quick except for the change up part.



Bcause of You > Bang!...by a mile, true


----------



## koguryo (Jun 10, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Beast should be making their comeback at around the same time Big Bang makes theirs.  The Summer should be fun 

Edit: There should be a Beast(Hyunseung) and Big Bang collab


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Well the boyband Infinite don't really have much to do with Epik High, they're just under the same company. If Tablo and Mithra did produce them then they'd pretty wipe the floor with the rest of the rookies, alas that is not the case.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes. After watching the vid, there is no way they are a reflection of Epik High's work.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Wtf is going on in that gif?

Saw Infinite's live perf, I can't tell if they're vocals are good or not but they sure can dance.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

What does it look like ?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone stuck something up his ass but I can't tell what


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Nah the dude is just jizzing from holding the packet 

I can't remember what it is but I'm guessing it's related to one of those used panties vending machines.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Wtf he must be horny

Forgot to post this, Supreme Team~ Spin Off:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn4cVGUq6bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2010)

So we are actually going to have some male domination for the music shows?  Awesome, because regular performances are better to watch with boy groups.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2010)

And lol jay didn't want bumblebee

I don't blame him


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Supreeeeeeeeemeee teammm.

Can't wait till their next album. Though I miss DD


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

lol but isn't Quiet Storm the name of the album by Untouchable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Also Sasori if you haven't already try Blue Brand- 12 doors, heres an album preview:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ipLggocWLM[/YOUTUBE]
The album includes: MC Sniper, Crown J, MC Mong, Verbal Jint, Icon, Leessang member Gill, and Jo PD. It was a large scale hip hop project, its really good.



> lol but isn't Quiet Storm the name of the album by Untouchable.



I think the full name is Quiett Storm Night Record or something.



> And lol jay didn't want bumblebee



I must be the only one who liked that name


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got Blue Brand pt.1 and pt.2

Duno if that's the same though.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea I've got all those songs in the MV. Dok2 is even in the Blue Brand project.

Also that MV is fucking amazing.

But what is this "12 doors"?

Have you got a link, I might be missing tracks from the Blue Brand album.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh wait the link is on the youtube page.

Yea, I've got all the tracks already. But my one came in 2 parts, and they were all Korean titles so I wasn't sure if it was the same album.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> that makes me feel bad, Big Bang has way more experience and a much larger fanbase. If the two groups went head to head B2st has no chance of winning anything.



B2st has risen in popularity recently though.  I'm not sure if they can compete with Big Bang directly, but they do seem to have a solid fan base (enough for them to upstage 4minute when they opened for them a few times, apparently)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

> I'm not sure if they can compete with Big Bang directly, but they do seem to have a solid fan base (enough for them to upstage 4minute when they opened for them a few times, apparently)



4Minute apparently doesn't have that big of a fanbase, also fangirls will always scream for the boys.

But no they can't compete with BB, we have forgotten the power of BB since they've been gone for so long. They'll wipe the floor with the any unlucky group that faces them.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 10, 2010)

i thought bumblebee was cute.

anyway, did you guys have a discussion about sistar? so i can backtrack and see if it's worth to dload their mini album \o\


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

Not yet, I've heard their songs tho, they're okay.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish they would just focus in Japan when they do this.  >_<


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

So SM have dropped Avex then?

Good luck to SNSD, they're gonna need it. Its gonna take em a long time to break it in Japan.

SM make them work like dogs as it is, I hope they don't get screwed like DBSK.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 10, 2010)

Yet another concert. I hope the Japs welcome them like other Asians do.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2010)

You know

didn't you say they were going to showcase Sooyoung this year?

I think her time is coming now.  D:


----------



## 8018 (Jun 10, 2010)

In aramatheydidnt, they didn't sound so happy that the girls were going to japan. invading and ~overshadowing~ their favorite bands, plus they don't have ~talent~. Didn't read the title articles cause i'm lazy, are they going to release something new or are they going to release something old in japanese?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 10, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yet another concert. I hope the Japs welcome them like other Asians do.



Oh fcuk!!!!

And I'm gonna be in Japan when this is going on.  OH FCUKKKKKK SOOYOUNG IS WITHIN MY GRASPS pek pek


----------



## Adachi (Jun 10, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> You know
> 
> didn't you say they were going to showcase Sooyoung this year?
> 
> I think her time is coming now.  D:


Yeah I just thought of that also lol. Considering how most of them aren't exactly "fluent" in Nipponses, the ones speaking the most will probably be Soo, Yuri, and maknae.

Looks like Sooyoung will finally gain the recognition that she deserves.


8018 said:


> In aramatheydidnt, they didn't sound so happy that the girls were going to japan. invading and ~overshadowing~ their favorite bands, plus they don't have ~talent~. Didn't read the title articles cause i'm lazy, are they going to release something new or are they going to release something old in japanese?


Yeah, I've lurked at arama (just joined like 15 mins ago) a couple of times before, and some people on there are always against K-pop groups going to "their" country. W/e, can't do shit about it and won't even bother trying. To each his own, I guess.

As of now,  it is only stated that the girls will hold a concert showcase on August 25th at a stadium that holds 10,000 people, as well as releasing their Jap debut single in September. Also, SM is releasing this DVD called ?SNSD Arrival ~ First Time in Japan Commemoration Disc? on August 11th, which contains 7 MVs of their previous hits that include bonus footages and special editings.


Jeff said:


> Oh fcuk!!!!
> 
> And I'm gonna be in Japan when this is going on.  OH FCUKKKKKK SOOYOUNG IS WITHIN MY GRASPS pek pek


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

GODDAMN YOU YOU NEWCOMER (welcome btw)


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think it's true that most of arama doesn't like the idea of SNSD crossing to Japan, but it's just that a lot of artists who try and cross over don't do nearly as well as they do in their home country. Plus, most weeks it's hard break into the top 3 on Oricon, and especially so for foreigners.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 10, 2010)

^Sorry if my comment offended you, but according to what you stated, that still doesn't give a legitimate reason for the arama posters to call them as an "invasion" to "their country Japan" or to hate on any of these K-pop groups.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 11, 2010)

Nah, I'm not offended. I didn't read all of the comments, and I'm sure there are people who don't want them to debut in Japan..but what I read seemed mostly positive. Personally, I'd like to see if they can break into the Japanese music scene. !

I guess there'll be people on both sides no matter what. I'm not a member of omona, but there are probably some Korean fans who are upset about them having a go elsewhere?


----------



## MOTO (Jun 11, 2010)

I just read most of the comments on arama and the hate they're receiving is brutal. Just wow. I'm not gonna justified the hate there but a legitimate reason for opposing a k-pop groups' entry into Japan would be due to lackluster effort in promotions. I've touched on this subject already but as I've said before, the groups have to be serious and committed towards promoting in Japan. They have to make the effort in learning the language and culture; show the Japanese public that they give a darn about being there and that they really want to gain their respect and acknowledgment. 

As an SNSD fan, I hope they do well there and have plenty of success :33 

I'm gonna assume their single will just be their Korean hits sung in Japanese. I wanna hear Gee in Japanese anyways


----------



## MOTO (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like Taeyang's solo album might finally be released. About time


----------



## Sasori (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay 2NE1 and Big Bang return.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a chance to see WonderGirls perform somewhere in Texas.
I turned it down


----------



## 8018 (Jun 11, 2010)

What do they do to promote music in japan? they only have one music show and can only appear on it once or something.

Personally, i wasn't happy when BB left to Japan 'cause around that time i started listening to their music and that's that lol. Anyway hopefully SNSD will do great since they have the type of look Japan likes and since it's SM they'll probably put some effort in their promotings.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol look that japan likes.  I'm going to have to reference back to a variety show and say that sayuri was right, sooyoung had the look they would like.  She's actually by far one of the prettiest girls as well, it's just korea doesn't favor her look as much

and omg I just remembered

are they going to get NEW STAGE NAMES? I have a total lovehate relationship to those.  

we already know sunny Tiffany Jessica and yuri will definiitely stay the same

not sure: taeyeon yoona sooyoung

will probably change: seohyun hyoyeon


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

Seo-chama

Oh good they're gonna give them silly names aren't they? Except Yuri, I bet Japans gonna love her:ho



> Looks like Taeyang's solo album might finally be released. About time



Lol YG are fail, he'll end up facing Se7en, they should have just released it in Spring.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 11, 2010)

haters or lovers aside, the girls will win in Japan simply by just* smiling*


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anybody seen Infinite's live stages yet? Damn, hard to believe they only debuted like, this week.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

Saw the MUBank perf, really good, perfect sync with each other. Obviously some douches will complain that they could hear them breathe or something liek that

Tho it does seem like the leader does most of the singing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm liking infinite so far

can't wait to actually hear more of them, if Tablo and Mithra really did help on the album.

And i was able to watch the Love Ya perf this time :ho

I love the song... just not... when i can't stand it. xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2010)

and lol guys, yoonhyun push up fail in the cabi making of

edit:  i can see sasori raging at this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9i2poHjWmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Jun 11, 2010)

8018 said:


> What do they do to promote music in japan? they only have one music show and can only appear on it once or something.


No they have more than one.

Music Station
Music Fair
Hey! Hey! Hey! Music Champ
CDTV

And more...




Noda. B said:


> Has anybody seen Infinite's live stages yet? Damn, hard to believe they only debuted like, this week.


I just watched their performances and they were very impressive. Their dancing is really good. The song is good too. I see a lot of potential in this group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh god

in part of Seohyun's SNSD Photobook interview, it translates as "I've liked older girls since the childhood."


----------



## 8018 (Jun 11, 2010)

i've only seen Music Station not the others :c


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

WTF was with that Amber rap?



> "I've liked older girls since the childhood."



So she likes the noona's then:ho



> And i was able to watch the Love Ya perf this time



They've been singing for so long yet their voices are so mediocre if even that. Song's okay, nothing special imo.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Lol look that japan likes.  I'm going to have to reference back to a variety show and say that sayuri was right, sooyoung had the look they would like.  She's actually by far one of the prettiest girls as well, it's just korea doesn't favor her look as much
> 
> and omg I just remembered
> 
> ...


Yuri will most definitely change her name, considering "yuri" means "female homosexuality" in Japanese.

Not that I mind it lol.



Elite said:


> No they have more than one.
> 
> Music Station
> Music Fair
> ...


I wish the girls will one day be popular enough to go on Heyx3, so they can meet Matsumoto and what's his name that sadistic bastard.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2010)

Ohgod, I love Infinite after that performance. And I usually don't like guy groups D:


----------



## Buster (Jun 12, 2010)

Isn't Infinite Epik High's product?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2010)

Of all the times I expected this thread to be active...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh hai 

I'm watching it because it started at 1:30 am Hawaii Time haha.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol Jove, I watched the game, it was good. I want Korea to go far in to the competition if only to see K pop stars fly to South Africa and we get to see them in the stands.


> Yuri will most definitely change her name, considering "yuri" means "female homosexuality" in Japanese.



NOOOO!!!

Seriously Infinites Music Core performance was nearly flawless, shame the leader is gonna get burned out at having to carry the singing tho.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Yuri doesn't literally mean lesbianism 

It's also a pretty common variation of a name, like Sayuri or Yurina


----------



## April (Jun 12, 2010)

I watched Infinite's perf too. I'm starting to like them. Their dancing is really good. Nice choreography. :]  The song wasn't really that catchy to me, but maybe I'll like it later. I want them to sing a ballad though. I want to see how good their voices are.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 12, 2010)

seohyun's name to be changed to yuri in japan

calling it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

HAHA that would be hilarious

Also i've been going through old 2pm performances.  I don't watch the new ones anymore... mostly because I feel they're missing something, and I'm guessing it's because I was more a fan of Jay than I realized. D:

That and a lot of boy bands don't have the talent he's got.  JYP sorta struck gold when they had him, an 18 year old kid who didn't want to go to school but had some great skill, I don't think they'll find that again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2010)

Its because Jae had a stage presence that the rest of the 2PM just don't have. Taec doesn't have it, tho he tries by taking his shirt off constantly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

while we're on ss501

i want to see hyunjoong cross dress


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

hyunjoong is the adorable one

BoF


----------



## Sasori (Jun 12, 2010)

Breath of Fire


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> and lol guys, yoonhyun push up fail in the cabi making of
> 
> edit:  i can see sasori raging at this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9i2poHjWmg[/YOUTUBE]



breath of fungus


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 12, 2010)

Whatch'all sayin' 'bout mah SS501 






























seriously, though, I'm sad they took away all the strings from the live. Even though they most likely weren't even playing live for real, I'm just such a sucker for strings. They were my main source of spaz


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 13, 2010)

SS501 have horrible nose jobs


----------



## MOTO (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm liking Infinite's album a lot. All the songs are pretty good. Anyone else listen to it?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Elite said:


> I'm liking Infinite's album a lot. All the songs are pretty good. Anyone else listen to it?



I agree.  They were pleasant surprise, around the levels of 2NISE's "She Said" song.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's Jay not Jae, and yes he added a lot ~charisma~ to 2PM and JYP pretty much fucked up when they let him go. idk what they were thinking. I love Taec to pieces and yes he does tries but I prefer the greasy dork from A&A days.

Caved in and finally downloaded Infinite and SISTAR's minialbum, i'm gonnna give them a good listen tomorrow. andand Infinite are from the same company as Epik High not sure if they were the ones who ~made~ them.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2010)

Inkigayo today was good..lol
Suju won again with Bonamana!!!


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll check it out in a bit, but looks and sounds like another boyband to me.


----------



## April (Jun 13, 2010)

SNSD's japanese names. 



> YoonA- Yuna
> 
> Sooyoung- Soo
> 
> ...


Yuri's name is lily? lol.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 13, 2010)

Why did they just randomly add a hyphen to Hyoyeon and wouldn't Seohyun feel exceedingly weird for being called Hyung?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2010)

that doesn't make sense

according to that site their names haven't been changed

however there is no G in sooyoungs name because of the difficulty translating hers, too lazy to check the others


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2010)

and the way their names are 

YoonA- Yuna (Correct if it were to be spelled in Hirigana/katakana)

Sooyoung- Sooyon is how it would be spelled in kana

Yuri- Lily That's the direct translation of Yuri in japanese I believe.  I wouldn't actually be surprised if they called her that for american expansion, either way her name is pretty much spelled Yuri so pronunciation is easy 

Seohyun- sohiyon her name is literally chopped, so it's gonna be changed most likely, but definitely not to hyung especially when it would likely be pronounced hyongu lol

Jessica- Jessica same of course

Taeyeon- Taeyon pretty much the same

Sunny- Sunny Son ni pretty much the same pronunciation

Hyoyeon- Hyo-yeon yeah i don't know what happened here, it would be hohiyon, so likely changed

Tiffany- Tiffany same


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2010)

SS501's Love Ya is really good!!! I like it


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Why did they just randomly add a hyphen to Hyoyeon and wouldn't Seohyun feel exceedingly weird for being called Hyung?



It it is pronounced in a certain way, it would mean she is an older brother to a boy 

I wonder if the pronunciation of the "Soo" will be the equivalent of the Japanese "tsu".  Or just "su".  Either day, it's kind of an awkward thing to just have a single character like that, it will need to be extended to "tsuu" or "suu".


----------



## Sasori (Jun 13, 2010)

^        Second


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2010)

> Seohyun- Hyung



Looool

So does this mean they will change the Kara names too? They should leave Yuri as it is, it will be awesome

Someones been watching too many hollywood trailers:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i-Fv8nyWTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2010)

Dumbfounded- Up in the Air:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K9uH9lv_A4[/YOUTUBE]
The preview sounded better imo but still the songs nice.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

You know what song I've been addicted to recently.  "Love Love Love" by Epik High.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 13, 2010)

it's such a depressing song though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2010)

Love Love Love is depressing? XD


----------



## MOTO (Jun 13, 2010)

I love this...so cute 
[YOUTUBE]XpNaCOErGBo[/YOUTUBE]
Victoria/Krystal/Nana/Jooyeon/Lizzy pek


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2010)

Why does it have subs?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Love Love Love is depressing? XD


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RTl3HXK_NI[/YOUTUBE]

yes it is


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2010)

Just got back from 2PM + Wonder Girls concert. 

I have to tell you, it was amazing


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

Elite said:


> I love this...so cute
> [YOUTUBE]XpNaCOErGBo[/YOUTUBE]
> Victoria/Krystal/Nana/Jooyeon/Lizzy pek



Where the frick is Luna


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2010)

lol the after school fx stage was surprisingly nice

i couldn't help but grin when jooyeon said raike instead of like xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2010)

saw a rumor that they're finally stopping FO 2

sorry Yoona/Kwon but THANK GOODNESS.


----------



## CokeFloat (Jun 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Just got back from 2PM + Wonder Girls concert.
> 
> I have to tell you, it was amazing


Noonaaa, You're so lucky neh~



NudeShroom said:


> lol the after school fx stage was surprisingly nice
> 
> i couldn't help but grin when jooyeon said raike instead of like xD



Agree. HAHA!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

SuperJaay said:


> Noonaaa, You're so lucky neh~
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. HAHA!



 glad you came :33


----------



## koguryo (Jun 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hKxNM4-FYk[/YOUTUBE]

Orange Caramel Teaser


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I am a bit more excited now.


----------



## CokeFloat (Jun 14, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> glad you came :33



To?  The thread? HAHA! Of course. I am a great fan of Kpop. HAHA! How was the concert noona? :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

93.2 now. 

K-fans, everywhere when called upon. xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 14, 2010)

hells yeah 


and lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

^from the comments


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

SuperJaay said:


> To?  The thread? HAHA! Of course. I am a great fan of Kpop. HAHA! How was the concert noona? :33



Yes, some of the fans I know have no idea this thread exists! 
Oh god it was great, and 2PM did a great job. And the Wonder Girls were just totally awesome 

They're coming back in July. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> 93.2 now.
> 
> K-fans, everywhere when called upon. xD



is 4chan doing that or what? or those damn netizens 




Noda. B said:


> hells yeah
> 
> 
> and lol



lol i got that last news about condom sales from the world cup news feed. lol that's such an odd bit of news about korea.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

I dunno.  Leeteuks looks much less micro than I thought it would be.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

also bonamana will now only be referred to as 

Bone a man uh


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> ^from the comments


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> also bonamana will now only be referred to as
> 
> Bone a man uh




[/QUOTE]

in my head:
what's a bone man?

*scroll down to next post*




NudeShroom said:


>


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

My eyes

I bet he shoved a sausage in his pants.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

gah i must wait 24 before repping alexandra for her set


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I had my iPod on shuffle today, and I stumbled upon Seoul Song.

Wow, I didn't realize how much I liked it.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

Name sounds familiar. Artist?

I'm guessing Double K?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> gah i must wait 24 before repping alexandra for her set





Jeff said:


> I had my iPod on shuffle today, and I stumbled upon Seoul Song.
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize how much I liked it.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Name sounds familiar. Artist?
> 
> I'm guessing Double K?



It was a marketing song for Seoul by SNSD & Super Junior.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gYDWD69o7I[/YOUTUBE]

I was especially pleased they put Sooyoung in there.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

Where the fuck did my post go


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-H5esfr-wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

^ That's what I posted in reply to my other post. Where the fuck did it go?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

it's dead lol


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wait found it : _Mapping Your Dreams_


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 14, 2010)

whoa triple P-ing  

i like it. it reminds me of the earlier days of the thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

I love Ali's voice.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7qku5hs-4M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2010)

This is my thread. I can post as many times in a row I want


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

Are those people fishing?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

^ LOL

kwon has gone man hunting i see


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2010)

btw guys

lately i wanna hear Seohyun sing Janet Jackson again and sing All For You.

I also can't wait for Shinee comeback to hear Jonghyun and Onew's sweet voices again @_@


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Im kinda excited for BB return too, apparently their doing electrohiphop, should be interesting. GD trying to emulate Lady gaga style should be amusing.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 14, 2010)

people, it's finally happened. Kpop has officially become an issue of national defense.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 14, 2010)

GEE GEE GEE GEE BABY BABY BABY

ngl if i heard that over and over at 4am i'd kill myself


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

Apparently they've been playing "Huh" constantly and the NK are pissed


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 14, 2010)

i love HuH.

i'd tell them to turn it up


----------



## Adachi (Jun 15, 2010)

April said:


> SNSD's japanese names.
> 
> 
> Yuri's name is lily? lol.


May I ask where did you get this bit of information? I am not doubting the legitimacy of your post, I am simply curious since I did not see this on soompi (or maybe I missed it).

Anyway, judging from the Universal Music Japan link in April's quote, along with , I can therefore deduce that the girls are most probably going with a "sexy" concept for their Japanese promotions. /Detective Conan mode

I mean come on, UMJ and Oricon could both have used their Oh! or Gee pictures, yet they chose the Genie style to introduce them. Hmm...

Also, I found this on soompi:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Various Japanese Celebrities Love SNSD
> *
> 
> I found a function that let me search just through celebrity blogs and I was surprised that a lot more celebs than just Umeda Erika like our girls! I'll post all June entries in this thread and I'll try to give a little background on each. After these past entries I'll make new threads with new posts from celebs. I hope you guys enjoy and see how big an impact SNSD has even on idols and such in Japan.
> ...


----------



## koguryo (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMCZpMGzs_g[/YOUTUBE]

I like it


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

April said:


> SNSD's japanese names.
> 
> 
> Yuri's name is lily? lol.


Seohyun is hyung? 

Lily? Why not Yuria?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Apparently they've been playing "Huh" constantly and the NK are pissed



I would play "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang".

Without any visuals, it epically fails.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 15, 2010)

Say hump say hump!!! lol I like HUH as well lol

 Sistar...push push baby!!!! hahah

i'm currently listening to SS5501's Love Ya lol


----------



## koguryo (Jun 15, 2010)

Strangely, I think Jay getting kicked out of JYP is one of the best things to happen to him, and JYP are complete and utter morons.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

I just listened to the Infinite album.

Terrible. My ears hurt; I've never even used this term before.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Where is ur set from Graham?

It's from that CG starwars series but when the hell did that release?

Any links for it?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Where is ur set from Graham?
> 
> It's from that CG starwars series but when the hell did that release?
> 
> Any links for it?


Game. New trailer of Star Wars The Old Republic.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh fffff.

I thought they had a CG series?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

Aye, they had. That Clone Wars thing by Lucas that covers the story between Episode II and Episode III.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol, wow players feeling all proud because they managed to spam some forums
> 
> good job



wat

did someone spam the thread or something overnight? 

also go sunhwa!  I'm impressed she attempted taeyeons song so well


----------



## koguryo (Jun 15, 2010)

Untouchable's new single

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFhthSk0Pnw[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't someone from here really like them?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2010)

North Korea playing Brazil in the world Cup, legendary lulz.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh nice untouchable are pretty cool.

Their dynamics I really like, and they have some great tracks. Will look forward to their new album.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> North Korea playing Brazil in the world Cup, legendary lulz.



2 - 1 Final Score.

Hey now...I don't think South Korea could have pulled off what NK did man.  Their defense was surprisingly sharp.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 15, 2010)

my korean blood must have been the cause of my hidden desire for north korea to win against brazil. didn't quite happen, but the commentator was lolz. 

now those north koreans needed a world cup fight song. one without mentioning kim jong il or his father of course.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe they will adopt "Huh" and their official anthem of the World Cup.

Everyone knows it anyway


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty sure the NK team will now be executed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2010)

Lets hope they don't take their anger out on SK


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

What retards. SK is like soooooooooo far away from Brazil it's not even funny.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

Obviously not. But the players had their and their families' lives on the line.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2010)

I understand why that guy from NK was crying now


----------



## Adachi (Jun 15, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Pretty sure the NK team will now be executed.





Sasori said:


> What retards. SK is like soooooooooo far away from Brazil it's not even funny.





Sasori said:


> Obviously not. But the players had their and their families' lives on the line.





Jeff said:


> I understand why that guy from NK was crying now




Shit, and I thought it was the SKs playing Brazil, I even told my friend the NKs are good at nothing but making nukes and worsening the world's state of 'peace'.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

They better run run run run run to the Chinese border now.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 15, 2010)

^ loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

I would pay to hear SNSD make a spoof song antagonising NK's football team.

Unfortunately no one in SK has any balls.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2010)

Football is serious business.

But seriously NK played with real passion today. I hope they get through.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2010)

Top can't sing so this should be amusing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q1ATG6SNnA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 15, 2010)

...Who the fuck thought _that_ was a good idea?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm not sure how to react


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 15, 2010)

i'll say the same thing i said yesterday

LOL TOP


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy shit, win. 

Hottest/miscellaneous other fans will be orgasmic, but think of all those poor, butthurt people who're still hating on Jay. >:


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 15, 2010)

holy fucking shit

i am excite


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Top can't sing so this should be amusing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q1ATG6SNnA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



I know what I'm not downloading in the next couple of days


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm especially excited for Taeyang's album, yet also deeply intrigued by Se7en's comeback.

In fact, in celebration, I'm gonna listen to 나만 바라봐 right now


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe they'll autotune his voice a shitload.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2010)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

That's like getting Mike Tyson to fight using Capoeira.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2010)

I like Raina's solo


----------



## MOTO (Jun 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


>


Finally a date man. No idea why it took so long to release Taeyang's album. Wedding Dress felt so long ago. 

Hopefully Se7en's album doesn't get delay again. They originally said June then July 1st and now it's July 21st  Although I wouldn't mind seeing him comeback in August, around the same time as BoA 

Thank god Top isn't doing promotions for the song


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll autotune his voice a shitload.


..._Maybe?_

Also; FINALLY Taeyang's comeback. 
...His body is so fucking awkward though.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I like Raina's solo



It sounds pretty good actually.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

Wtf is with all the K pop Bible study groups? I bet they're all doing it


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I like Raina's solo


Boo cute concept. I thought they were going to be adult/mature.

Lizzy.


----------



## zanvaktu16 (Jun 16, 2010)

SNSD rocks!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

zanvaktu16 said:


> SNSD rocks!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

Raina's solo is pretty good, their other song not so much.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2010)

Nudes make that into a seizure gif for epic lulz.

Or even better make it only seizure when they look 

No wait actually it would be better to make the whole thing seizure, and then unseizure when they look.

That would make ppl shit brix.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

Go SK

Also Sasori you pervert, the seizure thing makes you aroused doesn't it


----------



## Sasori (Jun 16, 2010)

No but that pic does :ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWjUBLeUEd4[/YOUTUBE]
This song sounds familiar, rip off maybe?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

lol that gives me an idea /opens photoshop


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

> lol that gives me an idea /opens photoshop



Seohyun in a wonderbra, I called it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2010)

This song is awesome, Lena Park really does have a great voice:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVLQHx9vDes&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

oh i wish ;_;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

/doesn't normally do seizure gifs

i should have probably slowed it down

oh well, time to adblock my own creation


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

I need more gifs with Taeyeon in them!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

i am more than happy to help

considering taeng is awesome


 (personal favorite)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

i prefer jessica's english by faaaaaar

it's weird but does anyone else think she's squeakier when sings/talks in korean?


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> i am more than happy to help
> 
> considering taeng is awesome
> 
> ...



Thank you.  

I just started liking Taeyeon a few days ago so I don't have enough pics/gifs of her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2010)

Sunny's Engrish

lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

XD

I don't really care much about Sunny speaking engrish, since she's one of the girls who regularly will try english


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2010)

You guys...we need more active regulars in the Cute Asian Girls thread.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 16, 2010)

as attractive as asians are

i have somehow become not attracted to them

also i am now a sistar fanboy.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 16, 2010)

Sooyoung's English

"Do you like me?"

"I like black man, yo."


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

Sooyoung can speak damn good Japanese though pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 16, 2010)

lol i was about to go to bed

but Jeff, your post made me think of their photobook DVD and how Sooyoung was shouting in Japanese at sica.  Now I have to go back and rewatch Seohyun saying "i have liked older girls since the childhood"


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2010)

I vaguely remember that.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 17, 2010)

Cara, I'm requesting a new ava from Jessica's face.

Please and thank you.

Also, please post video of Sooyoung shouting Jap. I'm really behind with the current news right now.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SojvsEJlvf0[/YOUTUBE]

Well I hope for something better from the next sub-group.  I don't think cute music works for Raina cuz of her vocals.

So if Gahee goes solo then the other subgroup is 

Jungah
Bekah
Uee/Jooyeon?


----------



## MOTO (Jun 17, 2010)

Song is a let down. It's too overly cute. I wish Pledis gave them a different song and concept. However,they did look really cute in the MV. Nana <3 

I like Raina's solo song.

Uee is too busy with her drama so Jooyeon will be in the other subgroup.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 17, 2010)

Mnet Countdown! is going to start at 18:00 KST

lol Tomrrow is Bank and Fri is Core and weekend we got Inki ^^ cant wait xD


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

looooool Jessica's english. So American.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

> as attractive as asians are
> 
> i have somehow become not attracted to them



I'll admit im not attracted to most girl group members.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

looooooooooool Crown J is massive faillll


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

Worse than Dok.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

I know, I don't wtf he was thinking releasing that shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Also SK failed hard today, Argentina destroyed them. Fucking drug dealers.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

Argentina is in South America.

They are football pros by default.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Argentina were really good, SK defense was pretty poor tho, could have stopped those goals if they marked properly.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2010)

The goalie tried hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

> The goalie tried hard.



If only he'd stopped the goal, as a gift great leader South Korea would have given him a night with Seohyun


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Cara, I'm requesting a new ava from Jessica's face.
> 
> Please and thank you.
> 
> Also, please post video of Sooyoung shouting Jap. I'm really behind with the current news right now.



I am resisting the urge to distort her face. 

 Galactic Empire State of Mind


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

Jay's going back to Korea, shit is about to hit the fan.

Good luck to him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2010)

Wouter your sig


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2010)

win gif


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

Better than stupid sticks of light.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Jun 17, 2010)

did wonder girls 2 different album chart on the us billboard hot 100 or did they flop?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have said hi Kisame but I know he's not into Korean music


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

I should throw my boxers at Yoobin when I watched them in a week.


----------



## Isshy (Jun 18, 2010)

Wooaahhh.. I love Korean Pop. 

Very catchy songs, I have them in my ipod.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDqAZ67Fprc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
Jay's back and with more security than Jay Z and Beyonce


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys I don't understand how you can watch fancams. They are so shaky and blurry and shit I can't see what's happening.

Is Jay coming out in a tank or something?? I can't fucking make out what that black thing is.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been wondering why Jiyoon has her mic on the opposite side of her face compared to the other 4Minute girls.  I like the way Jiyoon has her hair styled for "Huh," it's sexy :ho


----------



## Isshy (Jun 18, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I've been wondering why Jiyoon has her mic on the opposite side of her face compared to the other 4Minute girls.  I like the way Jiyoon has her hair styled for "Huh," it's sexy :ho



I finally found someone who like Jiyoon.

Love your set to the extremes.

They won right? HuH won MB award. *so happy*


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2010)

Isshy said:


> I finally found someone who like Jiyoon.
> 
> Love your set to the extremes.
> 
> They won right? HuH won MB award. *so happy*



They won the M!Countdown award, SS501 won MB.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2010)

> Guys I don't understand how you can watch fancams.


Desperation?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

My eyesight is really bad. I seriously can't make out wtf they film in fancams.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2010)

I see you derr Yoona


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 18, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Guys I don't understand how you can watch fancams. They are so shaky and blurry and shit I can't see what's happening.



not that i have a choice; i dont get to their concerts since im busy with work or they aint going in my country...fancams do suck so bad but its the only choice to know what happened


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 18, 2010)

lmao wtf cara

and wth so much security jay


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

lol        .


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Jun 18, 2010)

OMFG Taeyeon looks so fucken hot. She should keep her hair like this


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2010)

I liked her hair in Run Devil Run too.

I didn't like her frizzy/short bun look in Oh.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2010)

Since I love Korean films, I am going to subscribe to this thread and see if I can learn a little bit more (than my pathetic knowledge) about Korean music. I think the only group I know is Browned Eyed Girls.
I hope this is ok. >A<


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

BEG is enough to fap to.

So basically, that's all you need to know.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2010)

That's one of the reasons I noticed them. Galn is as cute as a newt.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 18, 2010)

wat

That sounds offensive


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll have you know, I find newts to be super cute. ^w^


----------



## April (Jun 18, 2010)

> Narsha, whose set to solo debut in July had just shot her MV on the 15th and 16th. The fact that 100 million was spent on her MV has captured much attention. Normally artists would waste only about 20 or 30 thousand won, given at most is 50 thousand. Looking at the amount of money spent on Narsha's MV, we can really tell that she put extra hardwork in it.
> 
> The representative said :"We've spent 100 million won on the MV." "We also spent much more compared to how much we normally spend, we are afraid of whether we'll earn money from this." he also added "As the first member to solo debut, Narsha has been putting in extra hardwork and effort. We'll be able to come out with good songs and MV."
> 
> ...


found it on Lovebeg forum. I expect Narsha's solo to be epic.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey look, more newcomers. Welcome.

Anyway, thank you for the ava, Cara.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2010)

your posts will now only haunt me


----------



## Isshy (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the Welcome. 



koguryo said:


> They won the M!Countdown award, SS501 won MB.



Ohh. Sometimes I tend to mix the music show events. 
Anyway, still happy they won.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> your posts will now only haunt me




Oh, welcome Isshy!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> your posts will now only haunt me


i feel the same.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 19, 2010)

OMFG


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

Suju with a Neyo vibe, Im down with it.

Anyone here a fan of Sung Si kyung? Man the guy has a great voice:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFYTZWpoBk8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Jun 19, 2010)

> Big Bang and 2NE1, even Se7en and Gummy. YG Family is heating up the music world within Korea this summer. If it is in the direct expression of Hyun Seok Yang, it is finally ‘all YG called out to mobilize.”
> 
> YG family has not release any new album ever since the release of mini album of girl group 2NE1 in July of last year. One of the biggest entertainment companies with the most popular idols such as Big Bang and 2ne1 and top solo artists such as Se7en and Gummy has taken a break for 1 year. Why?
> 
> ...


TAEYANGS ALBUM IS COMING OUT JULY 1st
Big Bang and @ne!(Someone I know you all hate is coming back too). 
Heres T.o.P preview for his single
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q1ATG6SNnA&feature=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2010)

More please


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> OMFG



That's gonna be awesome


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 19, 2010)

am i the only one here who hates UKISS ?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 19, 2010)

i decided that i will never listen to ukiss

i will hate them without listening to them


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2010)

"Stop treating us like kids, cuz we're not anymore. Know what I'm saying." 

I hate U-Kiss, can't take them seriously


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

> am i the only one here who hates UKISS ?



Someone here likes UKiss? They suck.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 19, 2010)

(scroll down to the third point in case you don't want to read about how much Matthew Mcconaughey sucks)

I honestly don't know where else to post this but this is probably the first time I've actually gotten one of Cracked obscure references.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL rain 

and no one here is really a fan of Ukiss

we don't care if you're a fan or not, we're just not really into them


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to go through UKISS to get to SNSD in the local chart shows, so no, I don't like them very much myself.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 20, 2010)

lol CNBlue won in Inki...unexpected hahaha
I thought it gonna be SuJu or MBLAQ


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 20, 2010)

SS501 they didnt perform this week >_< if they did, they probably win with Love Ya


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2010)

thank God there are ppl here who hate Ukiss here


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 20, 2010)

hahah I guess that list is for you then ^^ good list...but not good enough xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 20, 2010)

ohhhooo i see ^^


----------



## Adachi (Jun 20, 2010)

Although I don't browse /m/ anymore, but I bet those "soshibros" there are fapping furiously at this picture right now.

Surprisingly, most people there love Sunny to death. Mainly due to her bust and butt and so called "waifu tier" crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

Seohyun Solo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEpH_QMdS1Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Nude time to get the vibrator out.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> OMFG



anything SuJu is good stuff


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 20, 2010)

> Nude time to get the vibrator out.


lol you act like she put it away


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9iej1PIARs[/YOUTUBE]
This is fucking amusing

The Big Bang and DBSK ones are complete trolls tho.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Although I don't browse /m/ anymore, but I bet those "soshibros" there are fapping furiously at this picture right now.
> 
> Surprisingly, most people there love Sunny to death. Mainly due to her bust and butt and so called "waifu tier" crap.


Understandable since I myself am greatly enamoured by Sunny's physical assets. Though not my main reason for "loving her to death".


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seohyun Solo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEpH_QMdS1Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Nude time to get the vibrator out.



*WHY ARE THERE VOICES OVER THIS AMAZING PIECE OF MODERN ARTWORK THAT SHOULD BE AWARDED IMMIDIATELY FOR BEING FAR SUPERIOR TO ALL OTHER SOLOS!?!!?!?!?!!!?!??!

HOLY SHIT EARGASMS, I DONT NEED THE VIBRATOR *


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seohyun Solo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEpH_QMdS1Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Nude time to get the vibrator out.



That was amazing.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seohyun Solo:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEpH_QMdS1Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Nude time to get the vibrator out.


Both the song and the picture are awesome.

She sounds like Taeng in some parts.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 21, 2010)

Gorgeous Nana is gorgeous.

Also, 

@"Turn It Up": not too bad, I like it. The last minute or so is my favorite part.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2010)

My day just got worse.  Damn it!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXFNIQnmKFg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Wow this song is strangely catchy.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Also,



That's a load of shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Im just gonna say it, TOP's new song is kinda bad. He can't sing so the singing parts sound strange, too much autotune and the songs not particularly good anyway especially if you compare it to Taeyang and Gdragons solos. He should have rapped. Nice MV tho.



> that was quite... i'm honsetly speachless.
> no one is as good as he is, no one can be called a rapper after him.....



Dumb fangirls make me wanna smack my head>_>


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

FFS WHY MAKE HIM SING

WHY

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Also, .


"Vitoria?s close up is a mean person"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

> "Vitoria’s close up is a mean person"



Its probably some butthurt Nickhun fan, why do AKP post retarded netizen views at the end of these article



> FFS WHY MAKE HIM SING



Idk, and YG are suppoused to be the founders of RnB and Hip Hop in Korea, fail.

FUCK PORTUGAL FUCK RONALDO ALL HAIL KIM JONG IL


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

TOP U SELL OUTTTTTT


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Taeyang solo album should be decent, even if his head is too large for his body.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Everyone loves him though.

Well I know in the UK they love him. Because he's American.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Who TOP or Taeyang?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Taeyang.

TOP is in no way American


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess Taeyang's music style is kinda American.



> wait, his solo album is going to be an international release?



I assume it'll be released on Itunes, even TOP's song has been.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

No. I mean his look.

Taeyang has his Americanized style. New Era caps and baggyish jeans etc..

And especially his hair. He never does any Korean style hair. He feels more at home with it just shaved like a straight up G.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Except he's not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol I was wondering what you meant by American

He's not, his style is copy paste. Lets just say him and Dok2 dress similar, kinda sums it up

But I do like him, before I come off as a total hater


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Random K hiphop:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4u5orJpCJk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iyh2gB3Wpk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h98A8AXye4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

K       hop


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

I love these guys for some reason:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lzSGBGDXpw&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]



> K hop



Big Bang is here for you Sas.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

First one didn't really like. 

VJ is awesome tho.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Any recommended albums from Verbal Jint?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Soul Drive will get good once they grow up a little.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Brazilian Taco; wierd name but I like the song. Very chilled beat, and I like their flow.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh shit who's the vocalist? Her voice is beautiful.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Big Bang is here for you Sas.


wat           .


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Guys wtf u reply too slow. Hurry up pl0x.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Verbal Jint~ The Good Die Young- Great album


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

> Oh shit who's the vocalist? Her voice is beautiful.



Her name is Mellow, idk if you remember but she's the girl from Epik High's Madonna. These girls have such great voices but never get much, same with Ali.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

If we have been boring people then here's a treat, masamix are back:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ5ZW0gYL7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh yea Mellow, the name sounds familiar.

And seriously their voices are so much better than I hear in these kpop groups.

My favourite female vocals are:

The girl in the MC Sniper Track 6 of his album before Museum.

The girl with the fucking insanely powerful voice in DD's track 08 on their love is enlightened album.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

MASA        <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

> The girl with the fucking insanely powerful voice in DD's track 08 on their love is enlightened album.



I don't know the girl from One Nation album but the the one in DD album is actually from a girl group called bubble Sisters, never heard of them either

Stupid Masa did he need to put so much U Kiss in his bloody mix


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Listening to the Good Die Young now. Sounds really good.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know the girl from One Nation album but the the one in DD album is actually from a girl group called bubble Sisters, never heard of them either
> 
> Stupid Masa did he need to put so much U Kiss in his bloody mix


Yea that's it. Ah rum from Bubble sisters or something like that.

Never heard of them.

But whoever she is, I've never heard a female vocalist in the Korean scene with a voice as powerful as hers.

When she hits those notes, it's not even about being on or off key, it's the sheer ferocity with which she hits those notes. It's fucking tingling.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

Can someone teach me how to do the "Call me MINZY" thing in the 2NE1 vid.

I want to piss my friend off who I call Minzy lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

> I want to piss my friend off who I call Minzy lmao



In b4 she attacks Sasori.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

lmao I just learnt it.

She's like 15 too. Hawt.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

You dirty man


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2010)

I hid under her covers when her mum walked in on the room.

She didn't suspect a thing


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Sasori, in your homes, under your daughters bed.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Taeyang solo album should be decent, even if his head is too large for his body.





I think it'll be redundant.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to have high expectations for Taeyang, but TOP sorta let me down. 

But fuck yeah Masamix, always freaking awesome.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2010)

Taeyang's first single and Where U At + Wedding Dress were all good, but I have a feeling his album may just be those two songs plus "Only Look at Me" and a whole bunch of songs that sound the same.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 21, 2010)

So I finally got around to listening to TOP's new song. wat. the. eff. I am dissappoint. Severely dissappoint.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 22, 2010)

TOP's song is meh.

I have a feeling Taeyang's title track wont even be better than Wedding Dress.

I heard Kara is filming an MV for Mister


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2010)

​


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

what is-

brb fapping


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

oh god, i'm watching the new subbed hello baby

Taeng not knowing how to set up pins


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Those SNSD polaroids are amazing someone post them, I wanna be the cupcakepek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

hyuna needs a new weave

i'm tired of that raggedy ann stuff on her head


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

i miss change


----------



## April (Jun 22, 2010)

I miss Change too. That was her hottest era.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

that era was like 2 months ago and she re-debuted like only a year ago 

it's making it sound as if Hyuna has been in kpop for like 10 years now xD


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> THATS WHAT I WAS REFERRING TO
> 
> oh Tendou, you know me too well


lmao

yeah well i'm a hyuna stan so i knew exactly what you were talking about


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

that's my kind of chest pumping


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2010)

Better if they were naked.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

i still blame you for making me love seobb cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Better if they were naked.


100% agreed


Tendou Souji said:


> i still blame you for making me love seobb cara



it all comes with good reason :ho

AND OMG 2 MORE FREAKIN DAYS TILL SEOHYUN'S SONG IS RELEASED.

IF IT'S ON ITUNES I WILL BUY IT AS MANY TIMES AS I CAN.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2010)

Park Bom - You & I?

Well actually the song is quite cheerfully gay but the lyrics are sad.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah and the MV is sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Most ballads are sad as hell but that's what makes'em great.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

so guise i heard rumors of seohyun's WGM ending soon

i don't know whether to be happy that a man is no longer invading her life or sad because we saw more seohyun and yonghwa was a sweetheart.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

not man in seobb's life = you can hook up with her

go for it cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

ALRIGHT

TO KOREA

i'll wear red and shout GO TEAM to make them know i'm on their side


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

lmao cara brilliant plan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

VICTORY CORE AY UH


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

Cara arrives in Korea, 1 month later...

SEOHYUN SEX TAPE: "EAT MY SWEET POTATO"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

so i'm catching up on WGM since i found the most recent youtube channelsubbing 

my gosh if yonghwa was a female tbh he'd be perfect.  I swear they choose the best people to try and straightify their idols.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Cry you bitches cuz you never gonna tap this


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

i haven't watched any wgm except the one segment where they stare at avatar

and cry? no i think fapping will do perfectly fine.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL she fucks with Jinwoon's mind for a second, singing 2AM's song in a karaoke booth 

they played tekken as well, seohyun won with Roger, I think?  and then Yonghwa won


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

They're a strange couple, tho it seems Seohyun is really glad to have a guy friend.

Also Korea won against Nigeria. They failed hard but won in the end, shit was intense.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Fap at your own risk, I shall have vengence you sausages


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I think she really does like being around Yonghwa, even though you can tell she's severely uncomfortable at times. 

However, honestly, if she's not gay, I wouldn't mind someone like Yonghwa for her. 

It just means I haven't made it there yet


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> even though you can tell she's severely uncomfortable at times.



She obviously doesn't like the lovey dovey shit, but since Yongwha is sincere enough of a guy I think she's okay with it. As for an actual couple, honestly Yongwha seems gay to me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

Really? That would prove my theory more.  But Yonghwa is extremely sincere and with all these male idols you would think some of them would have egos that would really offset Seohyun's discomfort with guys in the first place.  He's quite patient and honestly seems to like her.  

But I dunno.  I don't have a gaydar for guys.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

i'll have to ask my friends if yonghwa is gay then


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't mind me, just putting up some old stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5XN0BRhqtQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJeaFZ5hAGk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOdAshcyjsA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GohRGPb36C0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHCuLIkXKis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

man back then you'd never think snsd would dominate like they do now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> man back then you'd never think snsd would dominate like they do now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay; new mission.

Convince /mu/ kpop fans that Seohyun is teh gay.

Honestly not sure how they're going to take it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Adding:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgcUM9FM7yo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7h75iN4UUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfQjKiTv_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

WG Kissing You 

I love them but oh god no if they ever try that again


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Can someone tell me what /mu/ is?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

it's the music section on 4chan

every day it'll have a kpop general thread made until it's 404'd


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

oh god wg kissing you

3/5 of them sang bad, including my sohee. 

at least sohee looks the part.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

okay i'm about to make some major seogay postage


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

Goddamit Cara, just when I thought "oh it would be a nice idea to check the k-pop general".

Adn then this appeared:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

I  laugh every time i see that, oh god


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> CARA, I KNOW YOU ARE HERE



Saw this on /mu/


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

lmao "CARA I KNOW YOU'RE HERE"


----------



## Sasori (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't hotlink 4chan


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Cara is trying to give tell folks at 4chan that Seohyun is probably a lesbian and they're all like "WAAAT but she's on WGM with Yongwha"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

I KNOW

NO ONE TAKES A HINT


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Cara they're fools, they believe what the media tells them, but we know the truth


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Saw this on /mu/





Tendou Souji said:


> lmao "CARA I KNOW YOU'RE HERE"



Yeah sorry, that was me.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL I guessed that once you were in this thread.   Since you're the only one who i think mentioned 4chan before


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

lol it was just so blatant


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

If I could I would edit the SNSD wiki entry and add that Seohyun is a lesbian and has chosen to spend her days with Sweet potaotes, but the damn code scares me

We need to spread this Seohyun stuff around, imagine us causing a scandal


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

cause a scandal

seobb admits she's gay

cara gets to make that sex tape even sooner


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

We're doing gay rights in Korea a favour, its for the good of the nation. Seohyun is a lesbian must become a twitter trending topic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

sadly nobody seems to be absorbing at the gayness i'm hinting


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

they're in denial


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

the person who posted this gif on 4chan is a smart mofo


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Sooyoung wants some milk:ho


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> the person who posted this gif on 4chan is a smart mofo



The first thing I noticed was that Sooyoung is shorter than Yuri there
The second thing I noticed was that Sooyoung played if off


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

sooyoung has been converted by seobb


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

FUCK I'M RAGING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

why are you raging?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

he's probably still in the thread 

it's not me trolling btw.  i'm being quite reasonable >_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

> Funny story, when I first got into SNSD I thought Sunny had a kid. I saw screen caps from Hello Baby of her hold Kyungsan saying "Mommy's here" or something like that and I thought that it was her actual son.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 22, 2010)

lmao i was in there for the blatant CARA I KNOW YOU'RE HERE then left cause i was laughing too hard


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

GODDAMN SEX-CRAZED ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) THAT NEVER STOP BRINGING UP THE TOPIC OF SEX/SLUTTINESS/BATHING TOGETHER

ALSO THAT ONE GODDAMN SAMEFAG FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

> I wonder if there were any half second lesbian thoughts when they showered together. Like "Wow, I'm touching her naked body right n- MUST GET CLEAN QUICKLY!"



OKAY WHICH ONE OF YOU DID THIS


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

I couldn't take /mu/ anymore tbh, "Sunny is a slut and is not a virgin", "Omg lies Yuri is the slut", "Yoona is pure and abit prudish and won't give it up" "Jessica dated ____ and is a loose and has had sex" etc.

Why care if they've done it or not>_>


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

cuz secretly all people want to be the first to sleep with their idol

just not everyone is as honest as we are


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

4chan is known to be the epitome of internet stupidity and hate


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

Internet fandom and their obsession with female virginity


> They showed her bedroom on IY. Her bed was too big for some boot knockin to not be happening.



WTF fail


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah

and strange as it is, places like that always seem to be wells of amusement and information

kinda sad


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Internet fandom and their obsession with female virginity
> 
> 
> WTF fail


More like sex-craved virgins and their sexual insecurities

Being the hypocrite that I am, I post there sometimes also, but I will never get as desperate as they are.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2010)

Adachi said:


> 4chan is known to be the epitome of internet stupidity and hate



Not all of 4chan is like that...sometimes.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 22, 2010)

I admit occasionally there can be on-topic and intelligent discussions that occur mainly at night. Couple weeks ago we had a thread that had 1100+ posts before it got 404'd.

But most of the time, the retardedness of trolls and other immature posters overwhelm those who truly want to participate in discussions.

ANYWAY, let's bring this thread back to K-pop.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e28XDowpaWI[/YOUTUBE]

How IU sang Boo and Marshmellow after this.........but I guess cute sells


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll come out and say that I don't really care for IU too much.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

IU > you.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 23, 2010)

I love IU's voice <3 The cute concept doesn't suit her at all though.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 23, 2010)

Check out Taeyeon's laugh here at 7:24  Just thought this was amusing 

[YOUTUBE]wE9b7-Adc-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

Lawl Jumma Taeng. Kyungsan is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1atchRMshk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice recommend on that VJ album Ennoea. I've been spinning this shit on repeat and it's fucking awesome. Has he got a new album yet?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

> CNBLUE’s Jung YongHwa has been appearing on MBC ‘We Got Married‘ as a couple with SNSD’s SeoHyun, but which member is his actual ideal type?
> 
> On the 22nd, Jung YongHwa appeared as a guest on KBS 2TV ‘Win Win‘ alongside fellow ‘acting-dols’, 2PM’s Taecyeon and Super Junior’s Choi Siwon.
> 
> ...


HAH! I knew you Shinwoo, you like TaeTae!


----------



## Tuan (Jun 23, 2010)

<3 wedding dress.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

> Nice recommend on that VJ album Ennoea. I've been spinning this shit on repeat and it's fucking awesome. Has he got a new album yet?



Its a great album, the jelly boy hatrick thing gets annoying tho.

The Good Die Young is their new album, the other album is "An Accusation". They have a couple of singles aswell.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2010)

Jelly boy hatrick?


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 23, 2010)

Lol, I love Cookie Couture's response. It's always interesting to see people's first reaction when met with crazy kpop fans.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

> Jelly boy hatrick?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT6NJj4sogI[/YOUTUBE]
Its in the first 10 seconds, he says it in all the songs. I know its a stupid thing to be annoyed by but it reminds me of crappy bhangra tunes and that's not good.

I kind of like this guy too:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbsv28cC_k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
It has Boram from Tara in the MV.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Lol, I love Cookie Couture's response. It's always interesting to see people's first reaction when met with crazy kpop fans.


I don't fucking get it. Isn't it plain obvious?

How could they do such blatant plagiarism, ffs, they completely stole the tune _and_ the title of the song.... the fuck? Literally no effort to hide the plagiarism at all o_O?



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT6NJj4sogI[/YOUTUBE]
> Its in the first 10 seconds, he says it in all the songs. I know its a stupid thing to be annoyed by but it reminds me of crappy bhangra tunes and that's not good.


Love that song. 

And I don't get it. I've never heard of any bhangra so I don't understand the reference, or why VJ, or why even bhangra would use that phrase.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2010)

That Kebee song is quite good btw. Wierd, but interesting MV.

Kebee seems to feature in a lot of hiphop tracks so it's nice to hear a song of his own.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> HAH! I knew you Shinwoo, you like TaeTae!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGuXYIMrP60[/YOUTUBE]

I feel SO BAD for Sulli in this

she just stands there

edit: btw i think krystal really is the one who stood out in this.  i think she really got the point of the song (probably because she understands it lol)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

Bahnus fucked Hyori up big time, the guy needs to be sued for dragging her reputation through the mud.



> And I don't get it. I've never heard of any bhangra so I don't understand the reference, or why VJ, or why even bhangra would use that phrase.



nvm the phrase reminds me of a song that I detest, nothing to do with VJ.

The guy in the No Doubt cover, I fucking know him from somewhere, I have such a shitty memory>_<


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

i hear his name is gukkasten


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

that's it.

Luna & Krystal r PRO

they need more vocalists like them in the industry


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

> i hear his name is gukkasten



Okay I remember now, I thought it was between him and the main lead from Black Skirts. I swear all korean indie singers look the same, same hairstyle, they all wear skinny jeans and the same glasses.

But yeah the cover is great, Luna is a great singer and so is Krystal. Not to mention Guckkasten sang great too. Poor Sulli. Btw Nude which program is the vid from?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

music travel lalala

and yeah i love his vocals too

i just keep looking at Luna and thinking how she's always going to outshine everyone else eventually.  They needed to make that girl go solo yo


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy shit F(x) singing Vitriol, just proves that female vocals lifts their songs to something much better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQRIzYlRXbI[/YOUTUBE]
Also this is a good performance, damn the tomtom girl has an amazing voice, she's fucking awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]



after watching this 

honestly suju seems novice

i love them, but like... this vitriol performance was amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

Nude when a young girl group who are around 16 years of age can sing a punk rock ballad and make it better than the original they're something special. Luna is great, she'll be a great ballad singer soon. I saw Suju's performance, yeah they were kind of all over the place.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

THIRD TIME PLAYING IT.

I want moar f(x) now. ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

Been listening to it since you posted it, damn you Cara I like F(x) now

Sulli is really pretty, damn that girl is gonna break some hearts when she finally fills her a-cup.

Luna's not bad either, she looks like a really young Hyori imo.

I bet Amber was itching to just jump in and rap.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

Sulli is INSANELY pretty.  Honestly I don't normally agree with the lists that people make where they rank beauty and put Yoona at the top.  I mean she's pretty, but I don't think she's outstanding.

Sulli, however, just has this look about her.  It's the simpleness of Yoona, but with an actual edge that makes her beautiful.  <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

i think i'm on my 7th time playing it

or 8th


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2010)

Yoona is really cute, she's not even the top of SNSD tho, forget overall. Tho I guess guys have to be careful mentioning Sulli since she's so young.

I keep switiching between F(x) and IU/tomtom singing Slowmotion, still can't get over tomtom's vocals.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting the vids guys :33

Never heard of tomtom but wow she's amazing <3 IU was great too.

Luna = Best singer among female idols? (excluding BEG)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2010)

She's definitely the most powerful.  She's got the type of voice that could do songs that most people struggle with but love to death.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2010)

Heh, told you guys that f(x) is awesome. 

Also, is it bad that I have no idea what "Vitriol" is? D:


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Elite said:


> Thanks for posting the vids guys :33
> 
> Never heard of tomtom but wow she's amazing <3 IU was great too.
> 
> Luna = Best singer among female idols? (excluding BEG)



Yeah I'd say so. Luna has done nothing but impress me for the last year or so.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2010)

Mnet! countdown today ^^


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGuXYIMrP60[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I feel SO BAD for Sulli in this
> 
> ...





NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]


Just listened to these...MP3 DL LINK WHERE????

Luna once again secures her spot as god-tier in my heart. <3


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol, I'm still listening to the videos. And I've just finished making my simulated university course schedule.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 24, 2010)

Apparently FO2 is coming to an end.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww, I will miss the TaecyeonYoona show. 

**


----------



## koguryo (Jun 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnl1yk_vjs4[/YOUTUBE]


SUJU's follow-up

And now I sleep


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2010)

The Suju song is decent but not sure its the best one to promote tho.

Tayeang album Intro:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VDS37Nhjr8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Seohyun solo:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU988f-2Nrw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Seohyun's voice is much different than I thought.

*insert Cara doing something dirty while listening to this joke here*


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2010)

Infinite:

Tell Me:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTm7Le7qLqo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ4HJgS6KFw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I wish the quality was a bit better but they're pretty good. Could be the male SNSD.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Infinite:
> 
> I wish the quality was a bit better but they're pretty good. Could be the male SNSD.



Wow one of them has a very feminine voice. Well, they all kinda do but one of them is just like, if they put his vocals in a girl group song, I would not think anything was out of place at all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2010)

Its the maknae, and yeah his voice is eerily girl like.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, their rendition of Gee is actually pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2010)

SEOOOOOOOOOOOHYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN

FUCK YES FULL VERSION


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2010)

When does Solar come out?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Sasori said:


> When does Solar come out?



July 1st  .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2010)

wow infinite did pretty damn good


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2010)

> After School’s Marching Band special at a Korean High School
> 
> **Special Stage 2!!**
> 
> ...



I know someones gonna be happeh =P


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 24, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> will they be wearing little to no clothing?



lol who? the guys or the girls?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2010)

oh god

the thought

of siwon doing the rain dance

and changmin(2am)


----------



## Adachi (Jun 24, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I know someones gonna be happeh =P


What is this for?

And wow, Infinite was gay as fuck. /opinion

OT: anyone watched the Japan vs. Denmark match? HONDAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> What is this for?
> 
> And wow, Infinite was gay as fuck. /opinion
> 
> OT: anyone watched the Japan vs. Denmark match? HONDAAAAAAAAA



Really pathetic way Denmark scored though.  The two free kicks were epic.  The second one was ridiculous.  I was like "WHAT THE HELL" when it bended back in.  Wow.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh shit. I wish I watched it now.

I don't even fucking watch football. But I just wana watch it to woo the Japanese girls :ho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 24, 2010)

Adachi said:


> What is this for?
> 
> And wow, Infinite was gay as fuck. /opinion
> 
> OT: anyone watched the Japan vs. Denmark match? HONDAAAAAAAAA



musak bank tomorrow

STILL LISTENING TO THIS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

That makes me want to dig up You Are My Destiny from their Chu single.

I used to listen to that song, not really knowing who they were yet.


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 24, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tnl1yk_vjs4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> SUJU's follow-up
> ...



follow up? when will the video come out?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2010)

> OT: anyone watched the Japan vs. Denmark match? HONDAAAAAAAAA



Fuck yes, epic game. Japan played incredibly well aswell.

Damn still listening to F(x) Vitriol aswell Nude, they need to release this.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2010)

KBS Music Bank 100625, Half-Year Special ( today )
must watch ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds like something I should watch, but will probably end up watching a week later 

Currently addicted to older SNSD stuff: Complete, Kissing You, Into the New World, etc.  Wow.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 25, 2010)

I read somewhere that After School is doing some sort of high school special or something with stage 1.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYCUCyKKbe4[/YOUTUBE]

Shindong 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3RNPlNuWeg[/YOUTUBE]

Jiyoon, Luna, Seungyeon 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LieK_F2IzH0[/YOUTUBE]

IU


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2010)

MuBank pissed Taeyeon off. 

RIP KBS. Taeyeon shall smite thee with great vengeance and furious anger.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

I expected some Jokwon lulz from the Rain stage, Im dissapoint


----------



## koguryo (Jun 25, 2010)

Taeyeon's earpiece during the special stage was messed up, so she apparently asked the PD to re-record the performance, she got denied.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHiwdgXdB38[/YOUTUBE] 

She then showed her displeasure during the Oh! performance

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2Pjhhpbt3s[/YOUTUBE]

Then when Oh! won #1 for best song of the first half of the year, she said that whole "I hope Music Bank can provide a good environment for artists," or whatever.

So right now Antis be Antis and SOnes be SOnes


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2010)

I get the feeling this earpiece thing has occurred more than once. Still, she should have controlled herself and performed Oh! properly. *shrugs*


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]


I quite like this song. Who is Guckkasten?

And I want the Lead's glasses.

Also who's the one in the middle for f(x)? She was really getting into the song while the others pretty much stood there idly


----------



## MOTO (Jun 25, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I get the feeling this earpiece thing has occurred more than once. Still, she should have controlled herself and performed Oh! properly. *shrugs*


Agreed. I understand Taeyeon is upset but there's no need for her to half ass the performance while the others are putting all their effort into it. She could have handled this better in a more professional and mature matter.



Sasori said:


> I quite like this song. Who is Guckkasten?
> 
> And I want the Lead's glasses.
> 
> Also who's the one in the middle for f(x)? She was really getting into the song while the others pretty much stood there idly


lol, it's Luna.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 25, 2010)

jesus!!! MB was totally awesome


----------



## Adachi (Jun 25, 2010)

*OH GOD SHINDONG LOLOLOLOL

I COULDN'T STOP LAUGHING*


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2010)

> She could have handled this better in a more professional and mature matter



Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

Perpetual Fail

Irony


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

Name change? I don't recognise you but you're obviously not a nub.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2010)

I was originally Dai Dreamer.  

I posted in this thread a few times, but I don't think that we ever had a conversation.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm telling you, Shindong is the manliest man in the girls known as Super Junior

and i was wondering why Taeyeon sang so weird at MuBank, wow that sounds bad on her part.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2010)

Also, an interesting perspective from a Youtube comment quoting someone



> Quoting david.w.choi from allkpop: "any artist no matter how bad or good, needs an earpiece or monitor in a situation like above in order to hear others and themselves. when you have so many people doing different things, it gets really complicated. it that fails, the musician is on their own. that’s what happened to Taeyeon here. and you have no right to accuse her of anything unless you yourself understand. that means you yourself are a musician or have background in audio engineering."



Also who else finds it awesome how Jo Kwon is easliy the most ripped out of everyone in the rain perf

Edit:  Alright, it's the station's fault for not helping fix the equipment.  But Taeyeon also shouldn't have half-assed. (Unless she was getting a LARGE amount of feedback because of this. I can imagine it would be pretty painful trying to sing with your senses affected.)

Sort of an issue with professionalism surrounding this.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2010)

> Quoting david.w.choi from allkpop: "any artist no matter how bad or good, needs an earpiece or monitor in a situation like above in order to hear others and themselves. when you have so many people doing different things, it gets really complicated. it that fails, the musician is on their own. that’s what happened to Taeyeon here. and you have no right to accuse her of anything unless you yourself understand. that means you yourself are a musician or have background in audio engineering."



This guy speaks the truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

The DJ Juice song was decent.

Anyone here like or know Taru? I love her albums with her band and solo.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0WzvhdLL5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Not her best song but the mv is kinda cute

Taeyeon has a right to complain, SNSD brings alot of viewers to these music shows, they should be more professional and provide the right equipment. But yeah Taeyeon should have taken it up with her management rather than give such a performance.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait, does that mean Tae performed Oh! without an earpiece? I assumed she got a new one after the Kelly Clarkson song but if she didn't then yeah, Music Bank were being bigger douches than I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm assuming they didn't provide her with a different earpiece, I imagine most artists have to probably go through this. Maybe that's why SS501 sound so great


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 25, 2010)

Taeyeon RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!! 


Friend crying because Nickkhun is in WGM with Victoria and not her. [/random]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2010)

like literally crying? 

i didn't cry when seohyun went on WGM, now i feel like i'm not a fan


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> I was originally Dai Dreamer.
> 
> I posted in this thread a few times, but I don't think that we ever had a conversation.


Ah yea that's the one. I used to see you around and admired your sets (I use this line alot at the club).

But yea I liked Dai Dreamer better, was a really nice name.

Perpetual Fail throws me off because it's something a mod would rename a random nub for lulz or a troll would name himself, also for lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

I know alot of girls who'd kill themselves if TOP went on WGM. 

Lol I got in a fight with my friend today because I told her TOP's new song sucked and he couldn't dance. She then told me SNSD couldn't dance and sing either, I lolled, she got pissed and now is ignoring me, ahh fangirls


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

loooooooooooooooooooooool

I'm amazing though, I regularly tell my friends kpop sucks on their fbook.

They would post some random kpop track on their wall and everyone would be commenting on it saying how much they love it and I'll just come in and be like:

"Kpop sucks".


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

loooooooooool when Jay left for America I told them all about the petition getting him to GTFO.

I said to them that I signed it twice. They didn't speak to me for a few days


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

Sasori you troll

The girl is just annoying, she gets pissed when I call Ronaldo a slimeball aswell. She needs to grow up.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2010)

oh god 

i can't take anything too seriously, it'd be too much.  Plus usually with most issues in Kpop it's like some cultural clash with humanity

and yeah TOP's song sucked.   I don't know about his dancing though, i know BB is usually a good dance group, but i never really watched him for dancing 

and her SNSD comment?  oh lawd.  sometimes it's just best to not argue


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> it's like some cultural clash with *humanity*




looooooooooooooooool

Not even Korea, but _Kpop_ itself is separate from humanity


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

> and her SNSD comment? oh lawd. sometimes it's just best to not argue



She says that SNSD can't dance, I tell her to go try to learn Gee and then say that. Then she's like "Why bring up SNSD when its got nothing to do with anything?" At this point I was just like forget it but I reminded her that she brought up SNSD, after that she just told me to fuck off

Honestly K Pop, its serious business



> Plus usually with most issues in Kpop it's like some cultural clash with humanity



True dat.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

Sasori said:


> looooooooooooooooool
> 
> Not even Korea, but _Kpop_ itself is separate from humanity



idols aren't human

they're celestial beings

meant to rid the world of hate and evil

lol @ your friend, enno


----------



## Tay (Jun 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> musak bank tomorrow
> 
> STILL LISTENING TO THIS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXNzB7TTI0[/YOUTUBE]



I know this is late, but damn, this song is addicting.

Also, I'm starting to fall in love with Infinite. Their dancing and singing are great.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 26, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Taeyeon RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!
> 
> 
> Friend crying because Nickkhun is in WGM with Victoria and not her. [/random]





I was upset with Ga-In went on there.  But those days are long gone now


----------



## April (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm happy that Taeyeon said what she said. The crew should've been professional and should've given Taeyeon a working ear piece. They did invite her to the show right? 


NudeShroom said:


> Also who else finds it awesome how Jo Kwon is easliy the most ripped out of everyone in the rain perf



I noticed that too.  Even if Jo Kwon's body wave was the most feminine. xD


----------



## MOTO (Jun 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone here like or know Taru? I love her albums with her band and solo.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0WzvhdLL5U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Not her best song but the mv is kinda cute


I love listening to her voice; it's nice and lovely. I've listened to her solo albums, Taru and Rainbow, which both are really good. Don't know much about her band though. She use to be in a band called Melody or something?

I like this song a lot. 
[YOUTUBE]-mVXrDfCFno[/YOUTUBE]




NudeShroom said:


> *idols aren't human*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

*List of people who want to take the innocence of Infinite's maknae regardless of gender or sexuality:*

1. NudeShroom
2. Noda. B



HE'S CONFUSING ME


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *List of people who want to take the innocence of Infinite's maknae regardless of gender or sexuality:*
> 
> 1. NudeShroom
> 
> ...



2. Noda. B


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

totally added.  

also; holy shit seohyun really did learn how to play whats up within the month.  she only pauses like 3 times and she does freakin amazing. wow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

> I love listening to her voice; it's nice and lovely. I've listened to her solo albums, Taru and Rainbow, which both are really good. Don't know much about her band though. She use to be in a band called Melody or something



I love her solo album. Sad melody is such a great song. And her band's name is The Melody, they only have one album but its a gem, really catchy, I'll post some links later, For now Im weeping for the Korean football team

Also Asian Kung Fu Generation released their new album, yay!!pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

Guys I used a crappy online program and made an mp3 version of the the F(x) Guckkasten- Vitriol performance:

*Spoiler*: __ 



F(x) Guckassten




If it doesn't work then tell me, also since the Youtube perf was high quality the mp3 is of good quality.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been watching Dream Team specials all morning.  

They need to send Krystal to the fucking Olympics


----------



## Miss Happy (Jun 26, 2010)

April said:


> I'm happy that Taeyeon said what she said. The crew should've been professional and should've given Taeyeon a working ear piece. They did invite her to the show right?


i'm very sorry for Taeyeon...she was one of my favorite singers from my fav band SNSDI hope she won't be depressed for too longit's not her fault..it  was an accident...she's the one with the best voice from SNSD after all let's admit itApril i'm glad you care too yare you still a sasuke fangirl:33then we're the same


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

I AM THOROUGHLY CONVINCED THAT KRYSTAL CAN FLY.

I'm gonna start making "f(x) is awesome" memes and spamming them on 4chan.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2010)

donghae looks more like a puppy to me

tbh he's only cute to me, i can't see him as ripped OH I'M GONNA KICK ASS


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2010)

Just watched the KhunxVictoria cut of WGM, didn't need subs cuz they're level of Korean is pretty much the same as mine.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 27, 2010)

*OMG PROM WAS FUCKING AWESOMEEE

DANCING WITH THE GIRL I LIKE WITH WEDDING DRESS BEING BLASTED IN THE BACKGROUND IS ONE OF THE BEST THINGS THAT HAVE EVER HAPPENED TO ME (in b4 lolvirgin remarks)

GRAD 2010*


----------



## koguryo (Jun 27, 2010)

IU and Luna for BFF's :33

Also grats for IU's first award


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *OMG PROM WAS FUCKING AWESOMEEE
> 
> DANCING WITH THE GIRL I LIKE WITH WEDDING DRESS BEING BLASTED IN THE BACKGROUND IS ONE OF THE BEST THINGS THAT HAVE EVER HAPPENED TO ME (in b4 lolvirgin remarks)
> 
> GRAD 2010*



WTF THEY PLAYED WEDDING DRESS AT YOUR PROM AT MY PROM I HAD TO DANCE TO "ALWAYS" BY ATLANTIC STARR.  MOST CLICHE SONG EVER.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 27, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *OMG PROM WAS FUCKING AWESOMEEE
> 
> DANCING WITH THE GIRL I LIKE WITH WEDDING DRESS BEING BLASTED IN THE BACKGROUND IS ONE OF THE BEST THINGS THAT HAVE EVER HAPPENED TO ME (in b4 lolvirgin remarks)
> 
> GRAD 2010*


Pics of her naked licking her tits or she doesn't exist.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2010)

Haha that's awesome spandacho

at my prom we had two sides of a boat blasting Gogo and mainstream hiphop along with a few old songs but yeah no peaceful awesome like wedding dress


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2010)

Also why the fuck was yours so late

I graduated a month ago and had prom 1.5 months ago


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 27, 2010)

OMG HanGeng and Show Luo. Not sure if I should put it in this thread since it's technically not Korean but ah well. Also, am I lame for being concerned about the environmental impact of 5000 balloons?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 27, 2010)

What impact?


----------



## dummy plug (Jun 27, 2010)

so Hang Geng Buddy really left Super Junior


----------



## MOTO (Jun 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I love her solo album. Sad melody is such a great song. And her band's name is The Melody, they only have one album but its a gem, really catchy, I'll post some links later, For now Im weeping for the Korean football team
> 
> Also Asian Kung Fu Generation released their new album, yay!!pek


Love Sad Melody. Night Flying and Yesterday are great songs too  Well the whole album is just fucking great 

If you have a dl link to their album, please post or PM it to me. Thanks.




NudeShroom said:


> I've been watching Dream Team specials all morning.
> 
> They need to send Krystal to the fucking Olympics


Links?



koguryo said:


> Just watched the KhunxVictoria cut of WGM, didn't need subs cuz they're level of Korean is pretty much the same as mine.


Victoria was so cute in WGM pek

I like this couple so far.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 27, 2010)

May be an outdated question, but what happened to Amber in f(x)?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 28, 2010)

Amber injured her ankle so she's resting


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh don't mind me, I'm just spazzing in the corner right now.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Amber injured her ankle so she's resting



Ah okay because I remember her sitting down on a stool at Inkigayo 6/20, then at the Half Year Special thing she wasn't even there.  And no offense to Luna, because I love her, but she can't replace Amber's rapping.  Sounds weird.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

Could you guys recommend some good old school Korean music?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2010)

This ava is way too amusing


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Anything by g.o.d. honestly.

And anyone who hasn't heard this song can fucking kiss my ass

[YOUTUBE]uv7EFPbtLrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Anything Epik High. 

I like how everyone virtually just moved from one thread to another. Is it me or does everyone periodically hop from Cute Girls FC to WC thread to WC Babes thread to Kpop thread? Cos I see the same users everywhere lol.


----------



## Alien (Jun 28, 2010)

Present    .


----------



## Alien (Jun 28, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Is it me or does everyone periodically hop from Cute Girls FC to WC thread to WC Babes thread to Kpop thread? Cos I see the same users everywhere lol.



It's the only thing i do on NF


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

The good days of DBSK, imo.

[YOUTUBE]2ZxK60hbX-s[/YOUTUBE]

lol, pretty much all of us are a group now.  Hustler, me, PF, you, Zach, Alien, Ebikyo, etc.

I think at least half of us post in that .44 FC too.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

> I like how everyone virtually just moved from one thread to another. Is it me or does everyone periodically hop from Cute Girls FC to WC thread to WC Babes thread to Kpop thread? Cos I see the same users everywhere lol.





It just happens.  



> I think at least half of us post in that .44 FC too.



Yeah.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

Rising Sun is considered old?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm watching the Rising Sun MV and I think Max looks awfully like a guy from SHINee.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Some drama music, but damn I loved this song so much.

[YOUTUBE]ZnlfFdq6tvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Right?  g.o.d. is the shit.  That kind of gangster looking guy was Yamcha in that shitty Dragonball Evolution movie, and Kim Tae Woo is still singing.  Danny Ahn was a great rapper, idk what happened to him.


----------



## Alien (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Right?  g.o.d. is the shit.  That kind of gangster looking guy was Yamcha in that shitty Dragonball Evolution movie, and Kim Tae Woo is still singing.  Danny Ahn was a great rapper, idk what happened to him.



Ahn released a solo album in 2007


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Fuck that was when I stopped listening to K-pop T__T


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh man, that's one of the worst video's that i have ever seen.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

That was like watching some "in the hood" kind of videos from the mid-80's to early 90's


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel like punching all these little kids out


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

kim sori


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

She looks a tad like Lee Hyori 

Is that her goal?  It's a smart one.


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Nah don't think so. 
All the pics I've seen of her are widely different from each other. 



I think her comeback image will be more towards some colourful bgirl-esque thing though


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> WTF THEY PLAYED WEDDING DRESS AT YOUR PROM AT MY PROM I HAD TO DANCE TO "ALWAYS" BY ATLANTIC STARR.  MOST CLICHE SONG EVER.


Yeah, we had like two Korean DJs. Feels good, man.

Though it was unfortunate that they didn't have any SNSD songs. I wrote "So Nyuh Shi Dae - Gee" on a piece of paper to see if they have the song and one of them had a "wtf is that?" expression on his face. 



Sasori said:


> Pics of her naked licking her tits or she doesn't exist.


I guess she doesn't exist after all lol.


NudeShroom said:


> Also why the fuck was yours so late
> 
> I graduated a month ago and had prom 1.5 months ago


Yeah I don't know why our school pushed our prom a month late this year. All the other high schools in my school district had theirs on like the same day.


dummy plug said:


> so Hang Geng Buddy really left Super Junior


First DBSK, then Suju, next year will be SNSD, and then SHINee the year after. And last it's f(x), and SM will be bankrupt and falls apart.

/kills myself


Elite said:


> Victoria was so cute in WGM pek
> 
> I like this couple so far.


The two were so fucking cute it was unbelievable. I couldn't stop laughing whenever Victoria talked to herself and did those weird little gestures.


Perpetual Fail said:


> Could you guys recommend some good old school Korean music?


Not much of a YG fan but I like this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh2B1RtJbXg[/YOUTUBE]


Jeff said:


> The good days of DBSK, imo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2ZxK60hbX-s[/YOUTUBE]


I raise you with this (though it is in Japanese):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxBoZbX155A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Yeah, we had like two Korean DJs. Feels good, man.
> 
> Though it was unfortunate that they didn't have any SNSD songs. I wrote "So Nyuh Shi Dae - Gee" on a piece of paper to see if they have the song and one of them had a "wtf is that?" expression on his face.



Where do you live?  In some Korean-majority area?  Shit I went to this prom the other month (tons of Asians at it btw) and the DJ there looked like a fat MC Mong, and I asked him "yo do you have any korean stuff?" and he's like "no mang, only reggae".  I responded with "" but damn you're lucky.




> I raise you with this (though it is in Japanese):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxBoZbX155A[/YOUTUBE]



Oh man DBSK's Japanese stuff = A+ too.

[YOUTUBE]sP4A468sNTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure this was discussed before, but I finally got my hands on a copy of the Half Year MBC thing.

Oh man, Taeyeon .  Ear piece or not, man.  That was painful.  I couldn't even bear to watch the end of My Life Would Suck Without You.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

She looked pissed from the end of her collaboration with Yonghwa and others, and when they were performing Oh! she didn't even smile once from what I recall.

I was like


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah I can't stop watching it even if it is so painful for me to see her so upset 

Teaser for another Taeyang song:

[YOUTUBE]JCFGQPUVfI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm gonna be honest with you all here.

I was never a big fan of SuJu 

Probably because I just never listened to many of their songs.  Therefore I ask, what's good songs that don't song like something ZE:A would sing.  or F.Cuz


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

I just repped everyone on the last 2 pages.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

You like old school Korean music Sasori?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

No I just needed to spread rep really quickly to rep someone


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

Who did you have to rep?  :rofl


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

Pimps in the MD. I've been requesting mad crazy for shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 28, 2010)

That reminds me.  I have to rep that pimps for Kamen Rider.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 28, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> super junior songs without the dancey sorry sorry style?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ErgffP0wVw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> basic stuff



Oh god, It's You always makes me pek


----------



## koguryo (Jun 28, 2010)

Taeyang comeback on Thursday, I'm ecstatic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

Sasori doesn't love my CP anymore 

brb reading kpop news and shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

also, if SNSD endorsed domino's pizza over here, it would probably suck less when eating it. :ho


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

You didn't post in the last 2 pages


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

But I have 15% of the posts in the thread.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

lol I just randomly repped quickly so I could rep someone. I didn't intentionally miss you out 









Or did I :ho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

THERE GOES ALL YOUR CHANCES AT NOODS


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Taeyang comeback on Thursday, I'm ecstatic



Wow that's pretty exciting.  I haven't seen him live in a long, long time.

Big Bang released their 2010 live concert album, I wonder how it is.

Gonna dl and listen to it now.


----------



## Adachi (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Where do you live?  In some Korean-majority area?  Shit I went to this prom the other month (tons of Asians at it btw) and the DJ there looked like a fat MC Mong, and I asked him "yo do you have any korean stuff?" and he's like "no mang, only reggae".  I responded with "" but damn you're lucky.



Vancouver, BC, Canada.

*HEY CARA, GUESS WHAT DAY IT IS TODAY, IF YOU DON'T KNOW THEN YOU FAIL AS A SEOHYUN FAN*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

*IT'S HER BIRTHDAY friend

IT'S ALSO MAKNAE MONDAY WHICH MEANS A SHITLOAD OF PICS ON HER IN KPOP GEN THREAD*


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Is she 19 now?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep.  Don't remind me.  She keeps getting older living her suppressed idol lifestyle.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

lol.

Her in Cabi Song = Highly anti-climatic


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> THERE GOES ALL YOUR CHANCES AT NOODS


REPPING YOU AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

brb waiting for 24hrs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 28, 2010)

well i need that rep in 23 HOURS OR YOU WILL NEVER GET NUDES. :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm addicted to Cabi Song now


----------



## Sasori (Jun 28, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2010)

Old skool K Pop, I've only been a Kpop fan for alike a year or so but from the old skool I love Seo Taiji and JTL, tho Im not sure if they're old skool:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLQoqX909GU[/YOUTUBE]

Also Taeyangs album sounds pretty good from the teaser, can't wait for his comeback.

Also lol I got called a perv for watching the cabi mv in slowmotion at the Yuri parts, screw them all


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGJFPXfdfXk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
We know one song that'll be banned soon then
Sounds nice tho.

Tomtom doing a Beyonce medley, love her voice:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1VCaJcABmI&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also lol I got called a perv for watching the cabi mv in slowmotion at the Yuri parts, screw them all



My friend thought I was a pervert for trying to screenshot Yuri's cleavage 

And damn that song is pretty good .


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 29, 2010)

why  

Right after they had such an amazing promotional song.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> why
> 
> Right after they had such an amazing promotional song.



.

Maybe he'll go the g.o.d. route like they said in the article


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone know if his acting is good?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Anyone know if his acting is good?



Probably not good enough to give me back my 10000th post.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> We all know Super Junior are the only idols that never age.
> In fact, they're aging in reverse, because they're just getting more and more handsome.



Speaking of SuJu

Thanks for the links


----------



## Sasori (Jun 29, 2010)

My friends think I am a perv because I rape children.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGJFPXfdfXk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> We know one song that'll be banned soon then
> Sounds nice tho.


lol who is that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2010)

> Anyone know if his acting is good?



He sucks big time, can't act at all.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Did anyone listen to the Big Bang 2010 LIVE album yet?

Taeyang sounds like a injured dog howling  in "Where U At".  Funniest thing ever.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 29, 2010)

Narsha Teaser
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_ktYFvizos[/YOUTUBE]

Sori MV
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuPkFGc3w8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jun 30, 2010)

^ My condolences to his family and friends (including Jaejoong).



Also, let's see what's new:
-Taeyang's album landing really soon
-One of Tendou's favorite JPop band, KAT-TUN, is performing at M! Countdown
-Oh, and Suju's staying as a group

I NEED MY DOSAGE OF SNSD NEWS THIS INSTANT, TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING WITH THEM RIGHT NOW!!!!!1111111111ONEONE!1111!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm currently in love with this song:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyvCL8ERpt4[/YOUTUBE]

The acoustic is good too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy crap park Yong Ha strangled/hanged himself with a phone wire, wtf

This is just too sad, he was only 32 and a great actor, korea needs to address its policy of preventing suicides.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2010)

what dramas did he participate in?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

> what dramas did he participate in?



He was in one of my favourite drama of all time Story of a man, he was also in Winter Sonata. He was apparently popular in Japan for his singing aswell, thus he knew Jaejoong/DBSK very well. I don't know what the fuck to say, Korea, Japan and China have inherent problems with suicides that seem to be ignored.

As I guessed he killed himself over debt problems. His father was duped in to co-signing for a large loan and the family has been wrecked because of it. Poor Park Yong Ha, must have gone through hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyway Taeyang album is out guys.


----------



## Hope (Jun 30, 2010)

Long time no see guys, hope you're all ok


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'm currently in love with this song:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyvCL8ERpt4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The acoustic is good too.


Echo, listen to it.


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 30, 2010)

where's a good place to get taeyang's album?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

You can go on Ihoneyjoo


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 30, 2010)

Mokujon said:


> where's a good place to get taeyang's album?





Register and then download. I'm not sure if there are any minimum requirements.

Dude, I haven't followed Girls' Generation for a month and DAMN! Taeyeon looks hotter these days!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Echo, listen to it.



Echo would be one of my other favorites from their 2nd album, yes 

About to dl Solar now from jenpoo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Register and then download. I'm not sure if there are any minimum requirements.
> 
> Dude, I haven't followed Girls' Generation for a month and DAMN! Taeyeon looks hotter these days!



in b4 plastic surgery joke


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

> in b4 plastic surgery joke



Boob job:ho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Uncyclopedia:

Famous South Koreans:


> # Dong Bang Shin Ki A Gay 5 Group Korean Boyband
> # Super Junior Another one of their boybands and Korea's ultimate fighting force.
> # Super Junior T Super Junior's subunit
> # Super Junior Z Another Super Junior subunit
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

Seohyun is not jailbait!





































Taeyang's new album is pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Sasori try these albums:
Rimi – Rap Messiah
Illinit- The I


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Seohyun is not jailbait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasori (Jun 30, 2010)

K I'm on it.

AFTER I FINISH RINSING OUT JAKWOB OMG I AM SO HOOKED.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2010)

it does seem strange that he's a rapper and this isn't showing any real pain or discomfort to his lifestyle 

for some reason i think these allegations might be legit


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

> AFTER I FINISH RINSING OUT JAKWOB OMG I AM SO HOOKED.


The DJ guy? I think he did a Temper Trap remix I liked.

For a second I though you were talking about your penis Sasori, nvm


----------



## Sasori (Jun 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> it does seem strange that he's a rapper and this isn't showing any real pain or discomfort to his lifestyle
> 
> for some reason i think these allegations might be legit


You need good teeth to hold a gun ?



Ennoea said:


> The DJ guy? I think he did a Temper Trap remix I liked.
> 
> For a second I though you were talking about your penis Sasori, nvm


Yah Temper Trap remix. Undercovermc in the MD has been pimping me with tonnnnnes of dubstep shit. I'm still a nub though but this shit is amazing. I can't stop playing Jakwob's tracks.

And lol why the fuck would I call my dick Jakwob and how is it possible for me to rinse it ?


----------



## Adachi (Jun 30, 2010)

Reminds me of GD's "Heartbreaker", but regardless, I am anticipating this album.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> it does seem strange that he's a rapper and this isn't showing any real pain or discomfort to his lifestyle
> 
> for some reason i think these allegations might be legit



 teeth was the last thing I expected.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol at the netizen douches for giving Hyori a hard time about her album. Listen up retards, you're precious companies own these artists, Hyori didn't produce anything. As for the issue of plagarism it self, please leave it out. Most Kpop is plagarised and the stuff is a clone of something else anyway. I do lol at how everyone is like Hyori must bee made accountable, how about Mnet who really should have researched bahnus's credibility first.

Hyori really should have learned her lesson now tho, don't get songs from shifty retards next time, tho her album was pretty good.

Theres a deeper issue, current scene of K pop isn't great at all, seriously do they even use instruments anymore in Kpop?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 30, 2010)

They use instrumentals


----------



## koguryo (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AB-oEdwCNQ[/YOUTUBE]

Jiyoon with longer hair 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJb0f8MHpEI[/YOUTUBE]

And now fans are writing fanfics


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

where is SuJu's No Other MV? xD


----------



## MOTO (Jul 1, 2010)

Taeyang's 'I need a girl' is kind of underwhelming for a title track. I like it but dont love it. As for the rest of the album, it's pretty good. I especially like 'Just a Feeling' and 'Move'. Wedding Dress is my favorite on the album though.

Can't wait for his MV. Dara is gonna be in it and she looks gorgeous 



koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AB-oEdwCNQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Jiyoon with longer hair


Fuck man, they look hot here


----------



## MOTO (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qKNMwUhuDQU[/YOUTUBE]

Wasn't expecting this from Dambi but I love it. Song sounds really nice.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 1, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJb0f8MHpEI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And now fans are writing fanfics



ewwwww do not want 





















































Well, maybe a little


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> Important
> 
> Suju new MV to be probably released later today



This is news to me!!! 

I don't see you on msn anymore...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

Mnet CountDown! today? anyone watching?

 4minute will perform I My Me Mine today


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

holy shit new SuJu MV!!!!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 1, 2010)

yup No Other MV 
cant wait


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

whats the website, ELF?


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT I MIGHT BE IN JAPAN.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

*HOLY SHIT SOMEONE THREW HIMSELF FROM THE 6TH FLOOR DOWN TO THE 2ND FLOOR AND KILLED HIMSELF IN OUR MALL BUT ITS MY DAY OFF AND I WONT SEE THE COMMOTION!!!!!!*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

HOLY FUCK I READ THAT IN THE FC BUT I HAD NO IDEA HOW TO RESPOND TO THAT

But seriously, my hope is that they'll come to Japan.  I think the former members of DBSK and BoA have a big enough following to go to Japan.  therefore, to Jeff


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

im still awaiting the new SuJu MV


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Taeyang's falsetto-ish voice is not good at all


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I'm listening to Taeyang's album also. Starting from track 13 first.

So far, I'm liking "Take It Slow".

"After You Fall Asleep" is alright, favorite part is Swing rapping.

"Break Down" - no, just no, sounds like something that GD would sing.

"Move" sounds really happy, gives off that summer mood, don't know why lol. And Teddy's rap is nice also.

"You're My" - now I see why that guy on omona says his voice sounds "whiny", but overall a good and soothing song.

"Just a Feeling" is a good jam. I can see myself dancing to this if it was played at prom or something lol.

The title track, "I Need a Girl", has a surprisingly good beat. Some of the engrish sounds really funny, but again I can see myself dancing this with a girl.

"Superstar" - one word, hilarious, sounds like a High-School Musical song 

"SOLAR (Intro)" - cool introduction, what more can I say lol?

Most favorite has to be "Wedding Dress", "Take It Slow", and "I Need a Girl".


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised with Teddy.  Always liked him but really didn't care for 1tym's latest release last year.

Wasn't Se7en supposed to be making a comeback soon?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYAsx635H7Q[/YOUTUBE]

I like it.  Jiyoon and Gayoon were awesome, it also seemed like there was less focus on Hyunah and more focus on the Sohyun(maknae) and Jihyun(leader).  It's either that, or I wasn't paying attention to Hyunah as much.  

Sohyun's hair must be dead, I'm pretty sure it started off at black then went to brownish, and now it's Yesungish.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

I find it sad no attention is ever on JiHyun.  I mean, she's the "leader" of the group, but it seems more like JiYoon has taken that role and shoved it down JiHyun's cleavage from Huh


----------



## koguryo (Jul 1, 2010)

Taeyang's MV came out, I would post it, but I'll wait 'til it's released by YG on youtube.  Watched it on GOMplayer

Edit: Here it is[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnWKZxcgM7I[/YOUTUBE]

And then comeback stages

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Dy5E1_9FA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu5Z38JLg44[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12YaY6bY3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 1, 2010)

is the suju vid out?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuck it you guys win. I'll listen to the Taeyang album right now.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2010)

Taeyang can't sing falsetto. Fails for even trying. *skips track*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2010)

lol wat 1tym released a track recently??

Thought they disbanded ages ago. Teddy has always impressed me since the very early 1tym days.


----------



## Pein (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't really like solar at all, It has a 3 or 4 good tracks at most. I listened to the intro a lot though.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2010)

Holy shit holy shit holy shit. WORLD.TOUR. 

Wait, I thought you were in Hawaii, Jeff!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea Taeyang's album is disappointing. But all the fangirls on my fbook are like posting the tracks cos they like him rather than the music


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 1, 2010)

Is it just me, or does everytime he says girl, I hear guhrr. I liked "Just a Feeling", haven't really checked out the rest of his songs except the ones he performed on stage yet though.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 1, 2010)

i don't like taeyang's new songs
the best part of 'i need a girl' is g-dragon


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2010)

Kimi did you hear about KHJ leaving SS501?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2010)

lol am i the only one who automatically thought this after seeing 4minute?


----------



## MOTO (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Wasn't Se7en supposed to be making a comeback soon?


Yeah like the 21st of this month.


And fuck yes at a SM Town World Tour!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2010)

lol taeyang 

i like his stubble.  Song is okay, but I prefer wedding dress.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 1, 2010)

Any good R&B recommendations? Looking for something similar to When I Fall by After School


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh God, I am lol'ing hard at Taeyang's MV. 

I like the song, but YG has done a poor job on the MV. The choreography is lolwat and the scenes are so random. Only good parts are GD scenes and the mike with white backdrop.

Also, that goddamn mustache of his.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any good R&B recommendations? Looking for something similar to When I Fall by After School



I really like Boni


----------



## Adachi (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh no she didn't


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like the SM Town World Tour will have Los Angeles as one of their cities. 

suhweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Horan (Jul 1, 2010)

OMG WORLD TOUR!

Where do I fucking get tickets?!?!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 1, 2010)

toast              .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2010)

Butter.......


----------



## Jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Do they have dates out yet?

I want to go to the one in Japan


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 1, 2010)

Jelly.


AND ZOMG EAST COAST PLZ

EDIT: yargh nvm it's just going to los angelos but it for a fact does seem to be going to Tokyo for you guys


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2010)

FUCK YEAH, LA


----------



## Adachi (Jul 2, 2010)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

ALL OF MY RAGE, SM, ALL OF IT*


----------



## Goobalith (Jul 2, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Any good R&B recommendations? Looking for something similar to When I Fall by After School



Hmm, how about this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKITVncphTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> ALL OF MY RAGE, SM, ALL OF IT*



WHY?!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope it goes somewhere else other than just Tokyo 

I mean the Japanese fanbase for BoA and the remaining members of TVXQ is enough for them to go to at least three places.

Hopefully one of them is Kyoto pek


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2010)

. . .I. did. not. just. do. that.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 2, 2010)

4Minute's stage outfits today were......different[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRehleYzLBQ[/YOUTUBE]

For you SUJU fans[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZqFMmeBHQk[/YOUTUBE]

And IU won again, yes


----------



## Sasori (Jul 2, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> was just about to post that suju vid
> 
> my god, that performance was.. different. They were actually visibly having fun while performing lol. But so amazing. Near perfect even, I don't see them topping it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

no love for the canadians


----------



## Sasori (Jul 2, 2010)

What's a canadian?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

DAW Suju performance <3

Sungmin was extremely adorable.  AND FINALLY, SHINDONG GOT AT LEAST 4 FUCKING SECONDS.

it was really cute. <3


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2010)

That SuJu performance was amazing.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

Too bad Siwon is too goody-goody.  He needs to go out there shirtless and show people how a REAL body looks.:ho

Also, a Canadian:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

also i like the way the announcer chick says boa

BOW AHHH


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, THEY'RE COMING TO L.A. MUST GO FFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh shit I forgot SHINee was a part of SM too.

I am so amped pek

FUCKERS better tell me when they are coming to Japan.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, and IU's becoming really pretty, I'm keeping my eyes on her. 

Also, my face remains a sad face


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

East Coast?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Oh, and IU's becoming really pretty, I'm keeping my eyes on her.
> 
> Also, my face remains a sad face



*is one of the people who voted for best korea*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 2, 2010)

Staples, Sept. 4th, I'm fucking there.    



NudeShroom said:


> Too bad Siwon is too goody-goody.  He needs to go out there shirtless and show people how a REAL body looks.:ho


Yeah, he did that a lot in Oh! My Lady.

Honestly made me question my own masculinity. 


lol Beiber. IIRC Kim Jong Il is a Beleiber.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2010)

also LOL @ how sulli & luna replied to victoria 

"So Nickhun is our dad now?"

i bet they were pleased


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *is one of the people who voted for best korea*



So North Korea is in the lead.  :rofl:rofl

Awesome /b/.


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2010)

I post here sometimes.  :ho


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally got around to listening Sori's new mini-album.

I like maybe two of the songs on it, Hero and 1Chance.

Pretty good I guess.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 3, 2010)

> Official Tour for Fans in other countries
> 
> 해 외 팬 여러분들의 참여를 위해 현재 Official Tour가 준비 중에 있습니다. Official Tour 참여에 대한 자세한 사항은 오는 7월 9일(금)에 공지될 예정이라고 하네요
> 
> ...



IS...IS THIS WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR????


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

LALALALA I'll just attend it for SNSD and maybe SuJu, then bolt out... or sneak into their dressing room to get a photograph and sign? OMFG!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

Weeeell, maybe BoA and f(x). pek


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

Still nothing about Japan.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

Aren't they gonna go there in Sept. as well and have that concert in Ariake whatever?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

Did an official date come out?

I seriously hope it is on a weekend.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow that was really sweet of her.  I'm gonna start aligning my vacations with theirs and sit at tables alone :ho


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

So, did she play chess with the man or what?
Curious to hear her speak English now though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

All the Soshi members seem to have like uber proficient skill in english compared to most other idols/people.  except maybe hyo, but i think she deliberately says the words in her own special way 

Sooyoung isn't the strongest either, but it seems like she can communicate pretty well


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_5Zo5aIbxU[/YOUTUBE]

Make her do the "Sexy Shi Dae, YEAH MAN" like Hyo.  

Also, Brian is so gay.  But awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

rofl

suju in cowboy boots


----------



## Vix (Jul 3, 2010)

this is why she's my favorite


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yunho
Jaejoong
Changmin
Junsu
Yoochun
Leeteuk
Heechul
Eunhyuk
Shindong
Donghae
Ryeowook
Kyuhyun
Yesung
Sungmin
Han Geng
Siwon
Kangin
Kibum
Taeyeon
Sunny
Jessica
Tiffany
Hyoyeon
Yuri
Sooyoung
Yoona
Seohyun
Jonghyun
Onew
Key
Minho
Taemin
Victoria
Amber
Luna
Sulli
Krystal
Narsha
Jea
Miryo
Ga In
Sunye
Yoobin
Sohee
Yeeun
Hae Lim
Taecyeon
Junho
Junsu
Chansung
Wooyoung
Nickhun
Doojoon
Yoseob
Junhyung
HyunSeung
KiKwang
Dongwoon
Hyunah
Gayoon
JiYoon
Sohyun
CL
Minzy
Bom
Sandara
Seungri
TOP
Taeyang
GDragon
Daesung
Gahee
UEE
Raina
Nana
Bekah
Jungah
Jooyeon
Eunjung
Hyomin
Boram
Sunhwa
Jieun
Zinger
Hyosung
Nicole
Gyuri
Jiyoung
Seungyeon
Hara
Hyunjoong
Hyungjoon
BoA
Hyori
Rain
Se7en
Brian
IU
Jokwon
Changmin
Seulong
Jinwoon
Yonghwa
Jungshin
Minhyuk
Jonghyun
Jaebum
Sunmi
Henry
Zhou Mi




I can name 110 idols. 

brb rethinking my life D:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

Son Dambi's new songs sounds pretty good, abit perhaps J pop but still something different.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> rofl
> 
> suju in cowboy boots



You just described one of my most intimate fantasies 



I should really stop showing my kpop perviness shouldn't I?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

don't worry

i express mine all the time

especially since enno mentioned an SNSD ver. of Mirotic


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2010)

> especially since enno mentioned an SNSD ver. of Mirotic



Lol Nude you still dreaming about it? Ahh would have been good, we never know we might get it.

Son Dambi- Can't U see:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usWv5tusBvU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Love it, cant' wait for the MV.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

i dream about it EVERY DAY *_*


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2010)

^ Teukie was totally rocking it. 

On another note, am I the only one who thinks Sohyun seems oddly misplaced in 4minute?


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 3, 2010)

the boys were smiling like they were in Miracle...it was awesome, looking forward for the MV


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

@ noda definitely agreeing

her skills/voice seem much more suitable as a girl group rapper (with more training)

however that position is already taken by Hyuna, and will always be considering how much of a favorite she is


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 3, 2010)

also, Eun Hyeuk's solo part was epic, the dance step was so simple yet so epic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

The more i catch up on IY

the more i swear Hyomin and Sunny had a TV relationship like on family outing


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> SMTOWN LIVE ‘10 Program List
> 1) POWER SPECIAL 2010’ Special Guests
> 2) Over The Rainbow – Victoria, Luna
> 3) 못된 사랑 – TRAX
> ...






This list is probably only for Seoul, but cool. D:

This also solves why some people saw f(x) doing some similar movements to Mr. Boogie, it's probably choreographed while Sorry isn't.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 3, 2010)

So I just got done watching "A Tale of Two Sisters" with my roommates, and that movie just mindfucked me........hard.  It was also kind of creepy.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> ^ Teukie was totally rocking it.
> 
> On another note, am I the only one who thinks Sohyun seems oddly misplaced in 4minute?



Sohyun can't really do anything but rap, but I think JiYoon and HyunAh are far better than her at this point.

She isn't as glaringly off as she was in their first mini-album though.  I was like "who the hell is this"


----------



## Adachi (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

Has Victoria done anything extremely mutant flexible yet? 

I need to watch WGM, damn it


----------



## Adachi (Jul 4, 2010)

Not yet, she's just being so awkwardly cute with her words and actions.

This is only their second episode, watch it. And watch Seohyun and YOOONNG as well.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

I heard that's a really cute couple too.

I like Yonghwa, probably only minor bromance I have in all of K-pop


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 4, 2010)

What do you guys think about the band f(x)?
I found their Nu Abo very cute.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

f(x) is my second favorite girl group.

They are pretty talented I gotta say; Luna can sing really well and they are all pretty good dancers.  Amber is a great rapper imo.  Nu Abo was cute but I thought it would be more sophisticated.  Improvement over Chu~ though.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well f(x) released a pretty good album.  Sorry and Mr. Boogie were fucking win, even better than Nuabo

The thing about SHINee is that they sort of went in reverse order, so far their best song is definitely Replay.   The others were good, just not as good as their first


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 4, 2010)

I have decided I like Orange Caramel. This is probably one of those instances where not understanding Korean has actually really helped me in kpop. 
Their carousel performance was so camp. I love it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHUZcP8Aflk[/YOUTUBE]

I want a comeback from these chicks so I can learn abouts them. :c

It also makes you notice SM's plan for success

1. FIND CHILDREN, TRAIN 10 YEARS.
2. DEBUT MALE GROUP.
3. TWO YEARS LATER, DEBUT SIMILAR FEMALE GROUP WITH SMALLER RATIO OF MEMBERS.
4. DECREASE INCREMENTS OF TIME BETWEEN GROUPS.
5. ???
6. PROFIT

DBSK & CSJH are like Adult-dols, like their clothes scheme and everything is normally black and dark toned it seems

SNSD & Suju are the young adults, where it's mature but it appeals to youngins as well.

Shinee & fx are the teenagers who buy clothes that are too expensive for them but are amazing because their leads could sing power ballads many of our own singers would fail at.

dohoho


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2010)

also the three question marks are slave labor according to jaechunsu


----------



## Sasori (Jul 4, 2010)

1. FIND CHILDREN, TRAIN 10 YEARS.

Where's advice dog when you need him?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome.

Wait is there some sort of Success or SCAM wolf lmao?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe I'll give my children up to SM one day.  I'll just have to fuck someone pretty


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

Deputy is banned


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jul 4, 2010)

so cool. I used to listen to kpop / rap / ballad / etc. 
When my cousins moved state side they had a closet full of cds of korean music. My favorites are probably oldies but here goes.


Brown eyes
THSK / DBSK
SS501
2pm / 2am
Shinee
Rain
BoA
Kim Bum soo
Drunken Tiger
SNSD
4minute
Brown eyed girls
And much much more~


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 4, 2010)

We discuss all of that here.  

welcome :ho


----------



## Miss Happy (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm watching MNet Girls go to School on Soshified 

Does anyone here have a tumblr?


----------



## koguryo (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM[/YOUTUBE]

I'm happy, the girls were looking good.  This means I need to get a new set


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 5, 2010)

Blond Hyuna ftw =3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqLWbXWH2_4[/YOUTUBE]

Oh narsha


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2010)

holy shit hyuna you can do whatever you want to me just do it now


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

The military uniforms were awesome, more pls:33

Narsha teaser sounds pretty nice, any MV with less plastic backgrounds is fine by me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

LOOOOL Taeyang's "I need a girl" is being accused of plagiarising a scene from an N.E.R.D video, Korean netizens, each day they provide greater fail. They think everything is "plagiarism" the dumb fucks.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2010)

Which N.E.R.D. mv? XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol its not even from an Mv, its from some promotinal jacket photo, Korean netizen fail is great on this one


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 5, 2010)

what the

there's like at least 20 covers like that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2010)

Do they not realize how often that shit has been used?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

> Do they not realize how often that shit has been used?



They're seriously idiotic


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Lol its not even from an Mv, its from some promotinal jacket photo, Korean netizen fail is great on this one



That's definitely plagiarism


----------



## Buster (Jul 5, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGvwy3qhjDM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm happy, the girls were looking good.  This means I need to get a new set



Damn Jiyoon is gorgeous pek


----------



## Adachi (Jul 5, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqLWbXWH2_4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Oh narsha


Whoa, I'm lovin' this. <3


NudeShroom said:


> Do they not realize how often that shit has been used?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 5, 2010)

lol fauxhawk


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2010)

in b4 kanye catches wind and has a fit


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

I listened to Fx mini again, I like Nuabo now and Mr Boogie is a great song too, and the right amount of dirty too:ho

Lol I was listening to Dear Daddy by Fx on youtube and all I see in the comments is "My daddy left me", "My daddy's a cheat", "I yelled at my daddy and Im sad now", "this song is helping me throught the fact that my daddy ate the last piece of pizza"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 5, 2010)

IF I WANT YOU 

I CAN HAVE YOU


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

I have deduced that its a pedo bait song


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG finally. I was afraid that she actually rejected him and then we'd be seeing her body floating in a river the next week with a note that said E.L.F. in big block letters attached.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2010)

anyone know the name of the girl Taeyang dances with in the "I Need a Girl" performances?  all i know is that she's the leader of a group of dancers, she was in "Only Look at Me," a "Wedding Dress" perf, and now "I Need a Girl"


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

> (Go Eun Ah)Many people have taken note of her upper body because of her short hair.



*BULLLLLLLLSHIIIIIT.*


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

How the hell is Yuri below Seohyun and Yoona?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

^ I know right, if anything Seohyun should be number one and Yuri #2.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

No Hyori? She would've owned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

after watching so much IY 

Hyomin has taken my #2 favorite idol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o0gj_7NqZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jul 6, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> *BULLLLLLLLSHIIIIIT.*


They didn't even state where the poll is from, so it's probably just the opinions from the AKP staff themselves or the general consensus of the AKP posters. Who cares?

Also, the girls are having a concert in Taiwan in October. Totally expected. MAYBE THEN SM WILL FINALLY RELEASE THAT PRECIOUS SEOUL ENCORE CONCERT DVD FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

Have they ever release a concert DVD of the girls?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Yoona looks like a boy sometimes.  Although she did look hot in that dress she wore at the end.  But Sooyoung looked hotter in her summer wardrobe hot damn.

Anyone else like their song "Dear Mom"?  It's so good pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah Gyuri is no 3, haters gonna hate

Lol Yoona ahead of Yuri, fail.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Kahi is definitely #1 though.  Shit.  She looks more in shape than a good half of them


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

I put this on 4chan yesterday

but i don't think i've welled enough anger and sadness


----------



## April (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

I seriously didn't expect that charisma from Krystal. 

girl is full of surprises


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2010)

So what do you think? Do you think they'll actually try or is this just lipservice?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> So what do you think? Do you think they'll actually try or is this just lipservice?



I think they will actually try.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

Lipservice

remember


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

So I was watching Genie Mv, and realised Seohyun is inside the cake, don't know how I missed it, I know what Nude wants for her birthdayXD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol SM, obviously their contracts will get better since they can't get any worse. I think they've finally learnt their lesson after the whole DBSK situation, want to keep the money rolling, keep the talent happy. Took the retards long enough to figure it out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So I was watching Genie Mv, and realised Seohyun is inside the cake, don't know how I missed it, I know what Nude wants for her birthdayXD



oh my god

yes plz


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

> Although Seohyun is the youngest of SNSD, she packs a punch when it comes to her body. In the middle of the night, Seohyun would visit the gym to keep her body fit and *constantly observe herself in the mirror.*



I wonder why:ho

Inb4Cara


----------



## koguryo (Jul 6, 2010)

So does this only include soribada or does it include searches on naver and daum, cuz if it doesn't include naver and daum, then i'm calling bullshit


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

I was never under the impression T-ara was as big as they are


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2010)

lol at the article. "Koreans listen to foreign music?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2010)

noda all i see in your gif is wookie

then everything else is blank


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I was never under the impression T-ara was as big as they are



I think they get a lot of attention because they're one of the groups that genuinely deserve it.  For the most part their songs have been better than just about all other crap that's released and it has generally known members.  However the fanbase isn't nearly as large as SNSD.  Actually, it even falls short compared to slightly newer/less active groups like f(x) and 2ne1.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah t-ara deserves more fans

they're fucking awesome imo, disregarding bo peep

only time ill be able to stand bo peep is if i'm having sex with hyomin and it's in the background.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Tara are popular because they're quite new and interest is high. They're active right now, as a group and as solo projects. Their album was successful, their songs are topping charts and they have one of the most popular online shopping malls. So not surprised here, except Seohyun/lesbian/sweet potato should be top


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2010)

^10000000% agreed on that last part

I'm only disappointed to see that there aren't near enough people in diadem than there should be


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 6, 2010)

SMTown...anyone will be going?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

I was addicted nearly all their songs on their first album, but for some reason they just disappeared from my view 

Ichi: Yeah I'm trying to go to the one in Japan.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Fjapz5fI-Es[/YOUTUBE]

Damn it DSP, you're doing this on purpose aren't you. Just when I got over it, you just had to... and the sign at the end  Oh god this is too much for me


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

The video was kind of sad imo.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Ichi: Yeah I'm trying to go to the one in Japan.


The one in LA for me ^^


----------



## Adachi (Jul 7, 2010)

*AHA GAIES, I GOT A POSITION AT WAL-MART PHARMACY AHA AHA AHAHAHAHAHA*

In b4 I realize that I am working at Wal-Mart, the same supermarket that I once ridiculed Sunny (a Blenderite) for shopping at:|

Anyway, I wonder what SNSD is doing right now


----------



## ansang (Jul 7, 2010)

april, i saw that krystal video a few hours ago. nice, but the whole video made me cringe. wouldn't be able to stand that type of girl in real life lol.

and tara is awesome


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

Nothing much going on with them at this time.

I'm watching their series on MTV.  Seohyun is so cute in it pek


----------



## koguryo (Jul 7, 2010)

For SUJU fans:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnMoDDbEccE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (Jul 7, 2010)

*@ansang:* holy crap, where is your sig from? That's an awesome picture (no perversion). 8D

*@Jeff:* watch Hello Baby, it's like the Holy Grail reality show that features all of the girls


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I have gifs from that show.

I obsess over Sooyoung's hair and clothes often from that pek

Is Factory Girl good?  I'm going chronologically.


----------



## ansang (Jul 7, 2010)

*Adachi*, i know, eh? thats what i said when i first saw it  was one of their recent performances.

*Jeff*, factory girl was ok. i honestly found it rather boring at times. hello baby is awesome. i still think their GGTS series is the best though 
invincible youth is great too, though only sunny and yuri from snsd. still lots of other girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2010)

Factory Girl... is sort of a chick show.  I really enjoyed it but for guys it might not be as cool.

Like, they have to become junior editors I think?  For Elle Korea, and they have to do stuff like gather stuff for photoshoots and stuff related to that.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 7, 2010)

If you're gonna watch Factory Girl Jeff, just watch the New York episodes for JeTi's English and Sooyoung's Engrish.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 7, 2010)

oh yeah new SuJu MV!!!!!


----------



## ansang (Jul 7, 2010)

fangirls will be dying from that video :<


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 7, 2010)

straight-guys fanboys like me will too


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2010)

> # Won?t Let You Go Even if I Die ? 2AM
> # Unable ? 4Men
> # Oh! ? SNSD
> # I Go Crazy Because of You ? T-ara
> ...



and b4 raging bonamana was simply released too late XD

and once again like we were talking earlier, good groups don't really get large fanbases

T-ara and 2AM both have three songs in the top 20 and have some of the best vocalists and have only have a marginal of the size of what the big groups like SNSD and DBSK have for fanclubs

it's kinda weird, innit?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

> # Change (ft. Junhyung of BEAST) – HyunA



hells yeah


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

koguryo said:


> For SUJU fans:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnMoDDbEccE[/YOUTUBE]



OMFG pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2010)

omg Lupin in top 5 <3


----------



## koguryo (Jul 7, 2010)

She grew a lot in 3 years


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> omg Lupin in top 5 <3



you currently have one of the best avatars ever


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

lol, in the Suju MV Kyuhyun still looks so awkward. Sungmin tiptoeing though was just


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol, in the Suju MV Kyuhyun still looks so awkward. Sungmin tiptoeing though was just



ryeowook washin the car


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ryeowook washin the car



Donghae with the rose


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> you currently have one of the best avatars ever


        .


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

too bad the audio is pretty low quality though.


----------



## Cava (Jul 7, 2010)

donghae -_-


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

lol Run Devil Run was that popular?  I expect "Oh!" to be on there, but I guess it was just a so-so song in comparison.

And good.  No MBLAQ, FCUZ, or all those weird guy groups with guys with heavy eyeliner on there.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 7, 2010)

What's wrong with guyliner ?


----------



## ansang (Jul 7, 2010)

no sparkly vampires :x
and oh is on there. third one down. was a better song than rdr.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 7, 2010)

koguryo said:


> anyone know the name of the girl Taeyang dances with in the "I Need a Girl" performances?  all i know is that she's the leader of a group of dancers, she was in "Only Look at Me," a "Wedding Dress" perf, and now "I Need a Girl"


I think you're talking about Aimee Lucas? IDK about the "I need a girl" or "only look at me" performances but she was in the Wedding Dress performances and has worked with Taeyang plenty of times, including other YG artists. 

And I'm in love with 4minute's IMMM right now pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2010)

Narsha's album is out

and from what i've read it's awesome

and from what i've heard so far it's awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought the chorus on the Suju song is really awkward? It doesn't really harmonize with the song.

Anyone else read the troll article AKP posted claiming Taeyang is failing, I could see the Fangirl attacks coming a mile off.

Also Narsha's album is pretty decent, alittle over produced tho. As for Bbi Ri Bba Bba, sounded better in the preview sadly.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

Sasori said:


> What's wrong with guyliner ?



I used that term to describe those groups I just said that can't sing for crap.

B2ST is an exception though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2010)

2PM aren't on the list, thats a surprise.

So I was in the mood for some new Idol shows and ended up watching the Z:EA and Ukiss shows, seriously these guys (I use that word very loosely) need to fucking stop with all the humping.

Also Monkey:


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone listened to Son Dam Bi's new album yet?

I'm about to give it a gooooo.


----------



## ansang (Jul 7, 2010)

its not bad.. cant u see and queen are the only good tracks to me.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 7, 2010)

Elite said:


> I think you're talking about Aimee Lucas? IDK about the "I need a girl" or "only look at me" performances but she was in the Wedding Dress performances and has worked with Taeyang plenty of times, including other YG artists.
> 
> And I'm in love with 4minute's IMMM right now pek



No, not Aimee Lucas.  This Korean girl did a Wedding dress perf with Taeyang at one of the Gayo Daejun's.  I think it was the SBS Gayo.  She's just a regular backup dancer.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm confused but excited.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlV3Cku7CxQ[/YOUTUBE]

Dambi MV


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Cava said:


> donghae -_-



.......


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

lol that looks like one of my avys I made 

I'm listening to Narsha right now.  So-so I guess?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> lol that looks like one of my avys I made
> 
> I'm listening to Narsha right now.  So-so I guess?



Yes, it does 
Those were quite lovely, they're on the 1st page of the FC 

I haven't listened to that before  is it worth checking out?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I would say so.

Black Pearl is really good too.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 8, 2010)

Is Dambi releasing a full MV for Can't U See? There was an MV teaser for the song and I really liked it so hopefully there is one.

Queen is good minus the rapping part. The MV, not so much.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I would say so.
> 
> Black Pearl is really good too.



 I hate it when I'm new to everything 

Imma check 'em out right now


----------



## Tay (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> hmm confused but excited.



What the fuck am I looking at.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Woah damn, they got pretty voices


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Right right?

lol and sorry, I'm taking requests like crazy now 

If you want guys with good voice = SG Wannabe.  You honestly can't beat them.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Right right?
> 
> lol and sorry, I'm taking requests like crazy now
> 
> If you want guys with good voice = SG Wannabe.  You honestly can't beat them.



Yeah!! 

Oh rly? 
You must be good 

S....G?  I am so lost


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

SG Wannabe is from the same company as Black Pearl.

Listen to their songs: "Sal Da Ga", "Rainy Sidewalk", and "Jewelry Box of my Heart".


----------



## Adachi (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> too bad the audio is pretty low quality though.



Lol, I like this more than the original song.


NudeShroom said:


> Narsha's album is out
> 
> and from what i've read it's awesome
> 
> and from what i've heard so far it's awesome



I'm gonna listen to this tonight.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> SG Wannabe is from the same company as Black Pearl.
> 
> Listen to their songs: "Sal Da Ga", "Rainy Sidewalk", and "Jewelry Box of my Heart".



Ok!!!


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> For SUJU fans:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnMoDDbEccE[/YOUTUBE]


My, my... all my oppas have grown into HOT men now! pek Especially ryeowook, donghae and kyuhyun oppa (they just keep getting better and better)!!!  

Love the song, and the cuteness!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh I don't care much for Narsha's album.

So-so.  6/10 or so.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 8, 2010)

No Other MV ...is greatoooo!!!


----------



## koguryo (Jul 8, 2010)

Found the name of the back-up dancer I was talking about, Kim Jihye



She's worked with MC Mong, IU, Taeyang, etc.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

*FUCK  YEAH*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2010)

Narsha- BBI-RI-BOP-A:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqA_lia5geE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
I liked it, reminds me of one of those crazy rock MV's.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2010)

Watching Yongseo got me addicted to C.N.Blue nao ;_;

ahh, I love Minhyuk so much.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy shit Tasha, I'm like shaking right now.



Ennoea said:


> Narsha- BBI-RI-BOP-A:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqA_lia5geE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> I liked it, reminds me of one of those crazy rock MV's.



Not gonna lie, that was kinda hot. And if anybody says she copying Lady GaGa imma hurt them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

Holy fucking awesome.

I <3 Narsha so much


----------



## Cava (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Holy shit Tasha, I'm like shaking right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, that was kinda hot. And if anybody says she copying Lady GaGa imma hurt them.



haha there will be people making that kind of comments. apparantly anyone who tries anythign weird is copying lady gaga nowadays.

ANYWAY, i love bbi ri bop a, as well as suju's no other. DONGHAE HYUNG


----------



## Cava (Jul 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> .......



I WAN ONE OF DONGHAE TOO !!!!!! its time to change my siggy


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 8, 2010)

OH FUCK YES


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome.

I'll be in HK then, duno if I'll have internet lmao


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't worry

I'll send it by flying naked idols to you


----------



## Adachi (Jul 8, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Why is everyone going to HK or Asia this summer? I'm envious of you guys. ;__;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

^which is interesting because of the texts sent to Yong on WGM


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Adachi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> Why is everyone going to HK or Asia this summer? I'm envious of you guys. ;__;



 that sucks.

Wasn't today the day SM was going to make another announcement about SM World Tour?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2010)

hmmm, so is it confirmed that LA is pretty much the only North American destination on their world tour. No mention of Vancouver?... or anywhere in the lower mainland?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2010)

I would rage so hard on Mnet if anything happened to Hyomin. She's become one of my favorite idols.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2010)

So I see Shinee are doing a gay YMCA concept, Im scared.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> hmmm, so is it confirmed that LA is pretty much the only North American destination on their world tour. No mention of Vancouver?... or anywhere in the lower mainland?



On the SM World Tour site, it pretty much only lists four locations.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> Don't worry
> 
> I'll send it by flying naked idols to you


Females only pl0x :ho


----------



## MOTO (Jul 8, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I would rage so hard on Mnet if anything happened to Hyomin. She's become one of my favorite idols.




Well they're not disbanding but I wonder what the "big" change is.



I like T-ara the way they are


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

Elite said:


> Well they're not disbanding but I wonder what the "big" change is.



Maybe dropping a member or something?

Adding another would be interesting too.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

Now all we need are pics :ho


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Now all we need are pics :ho



Now...where have I seen this before?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2010)

SM Town World Tour is hardly world if they don't come to London

Someone give me a world Dream concert.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Now...where have I seen this before?



I just went to the FC, I already said I'd be here more than there.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> I just went to the FC, I already said I'd be here more than there.



I know, I know.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> I know, I know.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

Double-postin


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

> Seungri then chirped, “Doesn’t everyone originally start off as just friends?”



No, not everyone does.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2010)

*DNW* to T-ara's "big change", they are fine as it is.

*UNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF TO TAEYANG&YURI, FUCK THE HATERS*


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor IU

Taeyang's on a roll


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

What a BA.

His song "Only Look at Me" makes sense now


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, just found that on 4chan. Guess I should starting their performances again.

*@IU article:* that Taeyang pic looks shopped


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

A thought occurred to me.

Is Taeyang taller than Yuri?  Yuri is at least 5'5" if you compare her to Sooyoung who is 5'7"


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2010)

^Lol, read the omona article, 75% of the comments are about their height and making beautiful-looking babies


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

In honor of Yuri, I made some gifs


----------



## Adachi (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

I wonder when SNSD is going to go that route too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2010)

dohohoho @ Taeyang & Yuri.  I think they're probably about the same height (him without insoles)  But i don't know.  Every Kpop idols height is so twisted you never know.  The only real height we know is Sunny is 155 because she blurted it out. 

ALSO FFFFFFFFFFFFFF IF SOMETHING WEIRD HAPPENS TO T-ARA BECAUSE I'M JUST STARTING TO GET INTO THEM


----------



## Sasori (Jul 9, 2010)

lol the articles in this last page :3


----------



## koguryo (Jul 9, 2010)

So I'm gonna learn 7 dances tonight(Hip Song, Love Song, Without You, Bonamana, the rest of Heartbeat, Y, and that shitty U-Kiss song) so I can win free tickets to Ocean World(the place Gahee and Uee are promoting.)  I really don't wanna have to learn let alone listen to U-Kiss but I want the free tickets to Ocean World.

19 hours to learn them all


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck with that.

Watched MuBank earlier. I'm more impressed by Infinite with each live performance. Omg they looked so sexy in white.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 9, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wow, just found that on 4chan. Guess I should starting their performances again.
> 
> *@IU article:* that Taeyang pic looks shopped


HRNGRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

UNF UNF HYUNA UNF


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, it's like Taeyang was doing some kind of mating dance. And you know what, I'm gonna say it. I Need a Girl is starting to grow on me, at least I wasn't bored throughout the whole thing. Still doesn't match Wedding Dress though


----------



## Cava (Jul 9, 2010)

taeyang's comeback is a big fail this time, to be honest. he probably wont get #1 except on mnetcountdown where SM artistes aren't even. whatever. 

july its all about suju winning, maybe shinee has chance but definitely not those solo artistes(poor narsha, her comeback is pretty epic.)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

koguryo said:


> So I'm gonna learn 7 dances tonight(Hip Song, Love Song, Without You, Bonamana, the rest of Heartbeat, Y, and that shitty U-Kiss song) so I can win free tickets to Ocean World(the place Gahee and Uee are promoting.)  I really don't wanna have to learn let alone listen to U-Kiss but I want the free tickets to Ocean World.
> 
> 19 hours to learn them all





WHEN THE FUCK IS SM TELLING US WHEN THEY ARE GOING TO TOKYO MOTHER FUCKERSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2010)

> taeyang's comeback is a big fail this time, to be honest. he probably wont get #1 except on mnetcountdown where SM artistes aren't even. whatever.
> 
> july its all about suju winning, maybe shinee has chance but definitely not those solo artistes(poor narsha, her comeback is pretty epic.)



Won't matter for Narsha. Abracadabra never really won much on music shows either but it was still one of the biggest hits of last year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2010)

Not another plagarism issue, god Kpop is drowning in them. Netizens will probably blame Son Dambi>_>

And lol at Narsha's controversy, God Korea needs more controversial MV's to push out the boat, music isn't suppoused to be always politically correct.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2010)

lol I think Ennoea's right with the whole gay YMCA concept


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2010)

He looks like Backstreet Boy Nick Carter 1995


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol I think Ennoea's right with the whole gay YMCA concept


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL HE DOES LOOK LIKE NICK CARTER THERE 

oh god really dnw with these shinee concepts


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 9, 2010)

also i'm starting to think this plagiarism stuff is all a game now

1. Korean companies look up old stuff for vague references.
2. Produce it.
3. ???
4. First person to find place stolen from PROFITS!?


----------



## Adachi (Jul 10, 2010)

More like:

1. Korean companies look up old stuff for vague references
2. Produce it.
3. ???
4. More recognition (be it good or bad) and it gets the name of the artist across

I forgot where I read this, but I heard China does this for a lot of their artists.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

whoa blast from the past


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 10, 2010)

i wanted this on this page.

i need to watch their perf.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 10, 2010)

Taeyang's new MV made me like the song a lot more, although the beginning part of him singing that ice cream song naked isn't exactly what I expected.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 10, 2010)

i am so behind on everything kpop

haven't watched taeyangs mv

still haven't downloaded the suju album

i'm too lazy nowadays


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 10, 2010)

Blonde asians 

new to kpop, Gee-SNSD is my favourite so far


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-5uEcLf_l4[/YOUTUBE]

They always sing less on Music Core, oh well.

Yesterday I realized in Taeyang's "I Need a Girl" choreo that he pretty much almost feels up the "girl" until she stops him.  I'm gonna wait for the day the dancer accidentally forgets the choreo, he touches her, and then netizens go crazy.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 10, 2010)

Gamst said:


> Blonde asians
> 
> new to kpop, Gee-SNSD is my favourite so far



lol another SNSD fan ...xD


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 10, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> i am so behind on everything kpop
> 
> haven't watched taeyangs mv
> 
> ...



the shame 

go do it now ELF!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Yesterday I realized in Taeyang's "I Need a Girl" choreo that he pretty much almost feels up the "girl" until she stops him.  I'm gonna wait for the day the dancer accidentally forgets the choreo, he touches her, and then netizens go crazy.


lol "forget"

OOPS TAEYANG I HAD A MOMENTARY LAPSE IN CONCENTRA-- OOOH YEA RIGHT THERE


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 10, 2010)

lol Sasori


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm gonna gatecrash another karaoke party tonight


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 10, 2010)

is Karaoke big over there? we invented that you know


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

Who Koreans?

lol it's pretty big with any orientals - Chinese, Jap, Koreans etc..

Karaoke is not big in UK at all, but there's places that cater just for us lol

Just by it's very nature, there's some places you can't even get into unless you are oriental


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 10, 2010)

lol i aint Korean, im Pinoy


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

lol I have infinite pinoy/ay friends.

And lol @ typical fili house having TV Karaoke xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2010)

Us other races are lazy & fail hard at training ourselves to sound good, thus we avoid karaoke like the plague.


Unless were drunk.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

So, another group to debut in Japan


----------



## Cava (Jul 10, 2010)

i wan kihae.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2010)

Karaoke was created by the Japanese

Us Western folks are too bloody embarassed at having fun without being drunk so Karaoke never really hit it big.



> Just by it's very nature, there's some places you can't even get into unless you are oriental



I try to get in to the places but Im never allowed, and my friends refuse to go anyway, even those who love K pop. Is it so wrong for a guy to wanna go crazy to Fire by 2NE1

Hmm Beg trying to break Japan sounds good however Sound G was their weakest album, they should make a compilation type of album with their best songs, they need to release "How Come", "L.O.V.E".

Also Idk which one of you had the Yuna Ito song in your sigs but thanks, in love with the song now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2010)

Man Korea is going full force 

In b4 oricon is half hangul


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Karaoke was created by the Japanese
> 
> Us Western folks are too bloody embarassed at having fun without being drunk so Karaoke never really hit it big.
> 
> Also Idk which one of you had the Yuna Ito song in your sigs but thanks, in love with the song now.



 the Japanese created it but they never patented it.  This Filipino guy did.

And that was me.  If you want to listen to more of her stuff, go for her ballads like "Precious", "Endless Story", etc.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

:rofl:rofl:rofl

no, just no


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> no, just no



No way


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2010)

They have to be kidding right? A hair band=Bad boy

Oh shit all those school girls must be deadly.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

o wow who is this i want his hair


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

Jonghyun from SHINee. which reminds me, how "bad" do you think he'll be. Maybe he'll dress up as one of those people from Koodo


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys post pics of male hairstyles so I can decide what to do with my hair.

Currently my hair is pretty much the same as the dude in the sig above. Wierdly, I think it's the same colour too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats what Im talking bout


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2010)

These are few interesting ones:

Lee Junki:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Lee Minho:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Jang Geun Seok:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Idol wise I think Siwon has an interesting yet practical hairstyle, can't think of much else.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 10, 2010)

Guess a lot more people were interested in her.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2010)

lolwtf @ SHINee trying to look like um...

bad boys?

so not working lol. (I actually thought one of the guys was a girl X_X)


----------



## Sasori (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't like any of those hairs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

Ewewewewew @ evil shiny concept

it's bad enough that's everyone and their motet is trying to show off their virility on idol world.  Not everyone should be shisus or jaysus


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

Jonghyun photo. Better than Onew's... I guess.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 11, 2010)

New Khuntoria episode is out! 

I feel so conflicted, Wooyoung and Junho appeared on the show and they seem like pretty nice guys, but nowdays whenever I look at 2Pm I just can't help but think of that "asshole scandal" of theirs.

-edit- Okay nvm, I take back what I said about them being nice, I made the post because I saw them buying food for her and stuff, but after that they were just LOL LET ME JOKE WITH YOU SOME MORE MY SISTER-IN-LAW


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Today for some reason I really wanted to go to that Caribbean Bay place in Korea.

Damn Yuri and her cleavage 

Narsha's mini-album is growing on me now though.  Her MV is a bit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

Yargh I'm like 3 weeks behind on wgm cuz I've been watching iy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2010)

omg Nickhun and Victoria are soooo cute together. The tiara totally fits her <3

2AM IN SINGAPORE.They performed on a TV Show like 3mins ago, omgomgomg. I went nuts! =D so crazy. too bad, Jo Kwon didn't mention Ga In in his television interview ;_;

waiting on Yongseo subs. ;_; lol @ Nickhun & Victoria holding hands already (on their first date!) but Yonghwa still hasn't held Seohyun's ;_;


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 11, 2010)

Sasori said:


> o wow who is this i want his hair



That hairstyle is played out these days.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

First time I've ever seen it 

Also, Nudes my sig was over filesize limits D:

Make me another one


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2010)

Jonghyun's cocnept looks like some bad Final Fantasy cosplay. Put together they are gonna look retarded.

As for Khuntoria, I hope Junho didn't try his luck with her.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope they are able to pull off their new concept. I honestly don't like any of the styles so far but maybe they will grow on me eventually.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 11, 2010)

hahaha HahaMong Show KARA's Dorm is lol *faint


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone listen to that new single by Girl's Day?

Probably worst thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

*goes to Domino's*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

omg that's making me hungry.

I haven't eaten all day and it's now 22:50.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

burp~
Yeah! SNSD can get me to buy/eat anything.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> burp~
> Yeah! SNSD can get me to buy/eat anything.



I want an LG Cooky.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

I asked my aunt to buy me 1 when she goes to SKorea.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

lol Onew, can anyone even take you seriously anymore?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I asked my aunt to buy me 1 when she goes to SKorea.



 not before I get one first.

I also want to go to Caribbean Bay.  My Korean friends might try to take me if I go.  And I want to do the Cabi Song dance where they were doing it, much to the amusement of everyone there


----------



## Buster (Jul 11, 2010)

I.. My.. Me.. Mine..


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

what do you want for a sig saso lol

edit; watching some of the hahamong with kara

gyuri really is goddess level, chick needs very little makeup. tbh they're all recognizable without it but you can see the difference xD


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh wait I thought it was you that made the Makise sig but it was Darth Nihilius lol.

You need to get a better avy btw, I'm so not used to seeing u without a hawt asian chick


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

well actually i'm about to switch it for the purpose of mafia :ho

i'm not sure if my first idea is gonna work out though.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

wat

Also I've been meaning to rep you for ages but I'm too lazy to look for a nice pr0n image, and then upload it just to rep you. And I feel like it would be an insult not to pr0n rep you.

The problem is that usually when I find a really amazingly hot pic that I know you will like, the next thing that happens is that I jizz and when I open my eyes, it's morning again and the pc has switched itself off.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

don't worry

i do the same thing


----------



## Sasori (Jul 11, 2010)

Basically, absence of rep in your usercp notifies that I am too busy fapping.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

the final one. Yeah, I like Taemin's the best, even though he kinda looks like a girl.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 11, 2010)

taemin looking like a girl is the only natural thing about this concept


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it's a tie between Minho and Onew for the worst this time.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

tbh i thought all the concept photos were horrible


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm a pretty decent fan of SHINee and tbh as well I didn't like them very much.

It was the opposite reaction that I had when SNSD had their dark soshi concept.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 12, 2010)

OH GAWD HYOMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111ONEONEONE111ELEVENTY111

:JIZZ IN MY HEART


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

lol what is that gif lolololol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL

idek anymore man lmao


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm bored and making gifs from their horror movie show.  I love Yuri's.  I'd still hit that.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

lmao with that body of course you would


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> lmao with that body of course you would


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

lmao taeng

her eyes say it all


----------



## Cava (Jul 12, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I think it's a tie between Minho and Onew for the worst this time.



YOUR AVATAR!  A FELLOW FISHY FAN!

meh i wasjust wondering.. since suju is short of 2 members now(kibum and hanky, unless u count kangin too, then 3) wouldnt it be awesome yunho and changmin from dbsk join them  just a thought... since they're almost like brother bands under the same company.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

you're not even gonna consider Henry and Zhoumi


----------



## koguryo (Jul 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53WrVxCQyA4[/YOUTUBE]

Best vocalists from each group

Edit: Jay Park[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqWwPXJkGBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 12, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> you're not even gonna consider Henry and Zhoumi



because they're from SJM...? besides i think zhoumi has a ... weird look 

dbsk is my favourite band, of course iwould do anything to see the members again, even if it means they have to merge with suju . plus my favourite is yunho, so JYJ doesnt really satisfy anything. plus kihae is over, if yunho goes over there might be yunhae  (no eunhae please,thats just wrong.)


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol I finally watched WGM with Khun and Victoria, seriously Victoria acts like one of those ditzy girls from Anime. Idk what to make of the couple, Khun's really nice and she's abit childish but they're abit too similar to be too interesting.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53WrVxCQyA4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Best vocalists from each group



Wow they're both so cute. Congratulations Cube, now I'm interested. I think I'll wait for Gina's MV.


----------



## April (Jul 12, 2010)

4minute looks amazing in I My Me Mine.  And that song is damn catchy!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Eh, I like B.o.B.'s better than Jay's

He'll need to do something new to prove he isn't just riding B.o.B.'s dick.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 12, 2010)

I like his cover but I don't think he should have done the close ups with that hat and a black beater on...

He looks kinda gay that way 

And as much as the guys are into 2pm, I don't see Jay as wanting that kind of attention xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 12, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>



WHY THE FUCK ARE EVERYONE PERFORMING IN JAPAN WHEN I'M NOT GONNA BE THERE


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

Groups I care nothing for, I'm aight with that.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

SCANDAL

HOLY FUCKING FANSERVICE


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 12, 2010)

wait  what


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

You should rep with me porn, Sas.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 12, 2010)

lol I try to man.

When I find a nice pic I aim to rep everyone in this thread and everyone in the CAGFC but it never seems to work out.

For one thing it takes me ages looking for a decent adult image hosting site that doesn't auto-resize, or that doesn't delete copyrighted images


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

From my experience of uploading pornography, use imagebam.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2010)

*checks it out*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2010)

They allow porn?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2010)

thought this was interesting, though not entirely unexpected tbh.


----------



## Cava (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2010)

Imagebam allow everything.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2010)

Duly noted.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

What a BA


----------



## Sasori (Jul 13, 2010)

BA           ?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2010)

I approve of just about every set on this page.

Most of them include Seohyun.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I approve of just about every set on this page.
> 
> Most of them include Seohyun.



Just as planned.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kimidoll (Jul 14, 2010)

ugh i miss dbsk


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Jul 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_RcAfuVXkU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 14, 2010)

> *MBLAQ* will be performing songs from popular male groups *TVXQ*, Super Junior, and Big Bang with songs such as *Mirotic*, Sorry Sorry, and Lies.



o.m.gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_RcAfuVXkU[/YOUTUBE]



If all his songs sound remotely like this, I will dislike it immensely.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2010)

OMEFFINGGEE


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like UP.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I approve of just about every set on this page.
> 
> Most of them include Seohyun.



Seohyun <3

wow 5 seconds in Oh? I thought she sang more lol.

nvm, I can always listen to It's Okay Even If It Hurts.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Taeyeon and Seohyun were pretty good when they dubbed Keroro in Seohyun's MTV episode, so I expect great things from them


----------



## Lilith (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont know whats going on in kpop anymore


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh was a horrible example for Seohyun's time.  She's far more dominant in all their other songs, except maybe Gee, and Genie she carries Hyoyeon and Yoona.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Seohyun dominated many of their earlier songs with her cute bangs and pigtails.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I sat here for five whole minutes just looking at Lilith's avy


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2010)

I sat here fapping for 5 mins.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2010)

lol that was the most unflattering gif of Jia.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

How about this:


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2010)

perfect.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2010)

brb going to Korea


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 14, 2010)

yes 

It's japanese though, but I guess better than nothing.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 14, 2010)

oh god fapping now idc if it's in jap there's the butt dance


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

So the teaser is out, I think they should have just gone with Honey as their first song but Mister's a good choice too, good luck to my lovely girls.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 14, 2010)

it's a great choice

they can entice japan with their asses

it's like taking a kuu route


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder if Japan will be mesmerised by their ass dance, last I heard that Ponytail Chou Chou song was still popular.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 14, 2010)

Lacks moe.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty Girl+added moe=super hit.

Silly DSP. Hopefully the full pv has some more fanservice.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 14, 2010)

oh is it KARA time?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2010)

For some reason

I have a feeling Kara is more likely to be popular with Mister in Japan than SNSD with Genie.

But then again we don't know if Genie is what they're using or even what it sounds like.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

SNSD will be using Genie? WTF, Gee is right there dying to be used.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2010)

Well that's only a speculation cuz that's the concept pics they used for the Japanese site.

and lol i just watched the subbed hahamong with sooyoung rapping, pretty funny, especially when she's mad about haha switching to eunjung


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> SNSD will be using Genie? WTF, Gee is right there dying to be used.


Genie > Gee though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 14, 2010)

I was always more of a fan of Genie as well

and tbh i think it'd probably translate better as well, especially with Gee having all those MULLA MULLA MULLA MULLAs and other nonsense


----------



## Sasori (Jul 14, 2010)

"nonsense"


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

damn I need some more posts. Does anybody mind if I just randomly spam this place with kpop vids?


----------



## Helix (Jul 15, 2010)

Lurking around here for the first time out of curiosity.

Became 4Minute fan.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> ugh i miss dbsk


Same here, kimi, same here. =/


Cava said:


> o.m.gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Whoa what show is this referring to??


Noda. B said:


> OMEFFINGGEE


I want to watch this movie so bad lol.


Jeff said:


> Taeyeon and Seohyun were pretty good when they dubbed Keroro in Seohyun's MTV episode, so I expect great things from them


You have a link for that ep, Jeff?


Noda. B said:


> yes
> 
> It's japanese though, but I guess better than nothing.


Sounding good in Japanese, I have a feeling I'm gonna like this.


NudeShroom said:


> For some reason
> 
> I have a feeling Kara is more likely to be popular with Mister in Japan than SNSD with Genie.


Well yeah, there's that Jap dude who promoted them like crazy, as well as that Arashi show that they appeared on. I think it's safe to say that everything related to Arashi is/will become popular.

As for SNSD, there's also a lot of anticipation for them, shown by all those famous people talking about them on their blogs and being fans of them and such (I made a copy pasta from soompi about that a while ago), so I guess we'll just have to wait.


Ennoea said:


> SNSD will be using Genie? WTF, Gee is right there dying to be used.


I really miss them performing Genie live, and those sexy as hell looking outfits, dem legs etc. - so all in all I don't mind using Genie again, although I wished SM gave them a new song instead.


Noda. B said:


> damn I need some more posts. Does anybody mind if I just randomly spam this place with kpop vids?


Pics, videos, whatever you like, we don't really care.


Helix said:


> Lurking around here for the first time out of curiosity.
> 
> Became 4Minute fan.


Welcome to the league, bro.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the clip of them dubbing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v_YrZbpoKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone watching MCD right now?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, but you'll love my new set I'm making Ichi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

hahah KARA? <3
if is KARA then its a must love for me haha


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes KARA 

In the meantime, Shin Hye Sung's best album came out.  I actually liked his older stuff from Love in May.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

ahah yes ^^


imma try to request a gif from MR MV Teaser lol


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 15, 2010)

Genie for me, although Tiffany is way sexier in Gee than in Genie


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2010)

So I listened to Taeyangs album a few times and have come to the conclusion thats its not very good, Idk what YG were doing for half the year since Wedding Dress but they sure as hell weren't working on this album.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> damn I need some more posts. Does anybody mind if I just randomly spam this place with kpop vids?


Go for it. This is a spam haven anyway :ho



Ennoea said:


> So I listened to Taeyangs album a few times and have come to the conclusion thats its not very good, Idk what YG were doing for half the year since Wedding Dress but they sure as hell weren't working on this album.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

yay my first triple post. Well now quadruple post :33


----------



## Cava (Jul 15, 2010)

muahahaha noda ima make u jealous wif my new sig (courtesy of jeff)

I LOVE IT SO MUCH D:


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2010)

Helix said:


> Lurking around here for the first time out of curiosity.
> 
> Became 4Minute fan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLcn60HlYY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

Cava said:


> muahahaha noda ima make u jealous wif my new sig (courtesy of jeff)
> 
> I LOVE IT SO MUCH D:


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zLcn60HlYY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



 **


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

done with myy gif yet Jeff? xD


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol I am currently on the bus so I won't be able to get to it for another few hours if that's okay.  If not, send "Blank" (the member) a PM to do yours.  He wanted to work for me but I'm waiting for a thread title change


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 15, 2010)

hahah np ^^


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2010)

And holy crap, I need to re-watch the "Genie" MV.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

My favorite MV has to be their first one "Into the New World".  It's just such a good song and Fany is so cute with her cute pink scooter pek


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2010)

INTW would be epic, especially if they did the remix.  However they lost the little girl appeal for the most part. [/soundlikesasoriabit]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah that's true.

Sad truth.  I really miss their lives of their older stuff, those were their best songs.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 15, 2010)

and suddenly t-ara was a seven member group


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2010)

Well the good thing about SNSD is that their changes haven't made them go downhill.  It's for the most part enjoyable change, where you win some lose some but that's just how it works with anything nowadays, especially since they were teenagers when they started and now are pretty much all adults.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2010)

and suddenly i just want to see hyomin more


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 15, 2010)

t-ara is getting a new leader as well



lol its boram


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2010)

Wat

after Eunjung did all that work to save hyomin's image

I BET THIS IS WHAT HYOMIN TWEETED ABOUT

THEY GOT ON HER BECAUSE OF HER AND SUNNY'S RELATIONSHIP AND EUNJUNG DEFENDED THEM

YOU GO EUNJUNG

FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 15, 2010)

and yes i believe my speculations are real sometimes


----------



## koguryo (Jul 15, 2010)

f(x) gonna promote Mr. Boogie

Seriously, Boram? Shoulda given that shit to Soyeon, but I guess age is a factor.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2010)

T-ara don't need a new member, first they should establish the members that are there already. Also I thought Boram was already the leader?

Edit: WTF they took off Eunjung as leader, what shittiness.
Someone looks angry

I hope they're all enjoying their holidays, god knows they deserve it.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 15, 2010)

Watching IY32 

Hyomin 

Seriously, Toy Story 3 yesterday then IY32


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

When's SJM coming back


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DpwJ4Evv1I[/YOUTUBE]

New song, already?  Hope Hyuna doesn't collapse from all of these promotions.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DpwJ4Evv1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New song, already?  Hope Hyuna doesn't collapse from all of these promotions.



Don't most idol groups promote max two songs consecutively. I feel bad those girls don't get to rest.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> Watching IY32
> 
> Hyomin
> 
> Seriously, Toy Story 3 yesterday then IY32


Wait, what happened with Hyomin? I'm so behind for IY, I'm still on ep 19 

And I really need to watch Toy Story 3 


koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DpwJ4Evv1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New song, already?  Hope Hyuna doesn't collapse from all of these promotions.



wat

Didn't they just release IMMM like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> prission



 **


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2010)

Wait wtf I just noticed, Noda you live in Canada too?

Which province? I live in BC. =D


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DpwJ4Evv1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New song, already?  Hope Hyuna doesn't collapse from all of these promotions.



 holy crap as excited as I am for this new song, I hope no one dies in the group 

In the meantime, I love Boni

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjc-AIkcmkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 16, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i got a fried brain


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuf09A7KBZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Looks like Jiyoon may be sick or something, damn it.  Lookin' good tho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2010)

what 4minute's doing a new song already? gosh that's insane.

yay I'm excited for the KARA Jap Debut <3


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cuf09A7KBZ8[/YOUTUBE]



Loving the new outfits! pek


Edit-

C-C-C-Convo breaker


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

So I spent most of my morning watching t-ara music vids, and even if they're only a year old, they have like fucking 10 of them omg

but wowi never realized how good their songs are.  

And I think hyomin is probably one of the best girl group rappers out there even though they don't push her ot with that image.  I'd love to hear her try one of T's songs with both singing and rapping


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Wait wtf I just noticed, Noda you live in Canada too?
> 
> Which province? I live in BC. =D



Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

> And I think hyomin is probably one of the best girl group rappers out there even though they don't push her ot with that image. I'd love to hear her try one of T's songs with both singing and rapping



Lies is one of my favourite Kpop girl group song simply because I love the rapping, shame they don't really do it much.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugvcrwsYFVA[/YOUTUBE]

Whoa, I missed this completely.  Never listened to this version, creepy-ass music video.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

That mv is damn creepy>_>


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

She's beautiful


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

Pretty interesting.  It seems they wouldn't do Idols individually though, so none ranked in vocal ability.  Either way, we already know all the people in that list are fucking amazing <3


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

and holy

fuck

creepy t-ara vid

and fuck yeah gyuri


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

In all honesty though, no one can beat Big Mama in terms of vocals.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bQ4FJ2o-vA[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know how to react

mostly dnw

somewhat interested


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

Big Mama is pretty badass.  But lol @ all the comments being made

I feel bad for them, but the commenters automatically criticize idols for sex appeal 

unfortunately not everyone who wants to be a performer can make it simply through vocals, and are sometimes forced to conform to the standards of industry.  by criticizing the idols themselves is going in circles within this problem


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

Some of those lists are off, especially the trendsetters list. BEG created much more of a trend than the other acts.

The Shinee teaser is odd, the outfits look tacky. Song sounds intriguing tho.

As for vocal ability, theres a couple of names missing I'd add but its a good list.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

Sasori said:


> In all honesty though, no one can beat Big Mama in terms of vocals.



I agree.

And the trend setter?  H.O.T.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 16, 2010)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DpwJ4Evv1I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New song, already?  Hope Hyuna doesn't collapse from all of these promotions.


the fuck?

i my me mine hasn't even been out like 2 weeks has it?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeff..where is the KARA gif u r talking about?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't make a suitable avy for it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I can't make a suitable avy for it


ahhh >_< ...then make sig


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

I made both (avy will change as soon as I find a better vid to use)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

oh hell freaking yea!!!!! LUPANG!!!! FTW!!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Im hosting a KPOP radio right now xD plz visit if ya want ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll listen in for a bit, then I have to go to lunch.

Wonder Girls is a good choice.  I'm supposed to be getting amped up for their concert tomorrow.  I heard rumors that 2PM came to Hawaii because they were apparently getting visas at the US Embassy when my friend's sister went there for the same reason


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I'll listen in for a bit, then I have to go to lunch.
> 
> Wonder Girls is a good choice.  I'm supposed to be getting amped up for their concert tomorrow.  I heard rumors that 2PM came to Hawaii because they were apparently getting visas at the US Embassy when my friend's sister went there for the same reason


lol nice nice!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

so I just got caught up with the whole T-ara thing. So if they're gonna rotate yearly, does that mean potentially the maknae could also double as the leader


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2010)

They're gonna rotate leaders?  Is this so they finally have another reason to promote other members?

As much as I love Hyomin I realize that they definitely don't neglect her screentime in some of T-ara's vids.  Then again, I don't know who all the members are so I don't really keep track of whose face is flashing every few seconds.  

Even so, I must say that the others are pretty much almost shadows to me.  I'm guessing this way Mnet can give an excuse to suddenly show other members.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

The new 4Minute song is apparently gonna be for Superstar K, so I don't think they're gonna promote it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh thank god. No idol should be allowed to do promotions for three songs consecutively.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

K-Drama, shouldeth I start, or should I not


----------



## Sasori (Jul 16, 2010)

Image bam fails.

It auto-thumbnails and doesn't allow hotlinking.

Otherwise Nudes would have pr0n in her cp RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

> K-Drama, shouldeth I start, or should I not



Depends on what you're looking for. But beware they will take large chunks of your free time since they're like crack and you will become their bitch.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

I fear I'm already walking that path


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

> I fear I'm already walking that path



Well you are then already lost to the world of love triangles, lost loves, paternity secrets, teary eyes and hell of alot of awkward kissing, run while you can


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Blame Jessica


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

What drama are you watching?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

Exactly what have you seen till now? You seem to be quite conflicted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

None of them yet


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

Watch "You're Beautiful"


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

Depends on your taste, what are you looking for?

This list should be helpful, the ratings tend to be on the right side quality wise:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Anything with any girls from SNSD? Like Cinderella Man.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2010)

"You are my Destiny" has Yoona as the lead


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2010)

Cinderella man sucks balls, the plots retarded. SNSD girls don't really act, dude just stick to the MV's or watch variety shows. Jessica is so awesome, shame we hardly ever see her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2010)

Well then, as for taste-wise, something with lots of comedy will do.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

They make a cameo on the 7th episode of Oh My Lady


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6USweETSgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Shake that ass


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

I feel like somebody should make a Glee Kdrama. I already know who would make a perfect Kurt and Quinn


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2010)

You could try Bad Family. A family is killed in a car crash and the uncle suspects foul play. The only daughter survives and she knows who caused the accident but darn it she has amnesia. So the uncle decides to help create a family atmosphere to help her bring back her memories, unfortunately in his hurry he hire's a bunch of idiots to pose as her family. Its hilarious if alittle silly.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well then, as for taste-wise, something with lots of comedy will do.



You're Beautiful was funny.

Probably one of the best dramas I've watched in a long, long time.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You could try Bad Family. A family is killed in a car crash and the uncle suspects foul play. The only daughter survives and she knows who caused the accident but darn it she has amnesia. So the uncle decides to help create a family atmosphere to help her bring back her memories, unfortunately in his hurry he hire's a bunch of idiots to pose as her family. Its hilarious if alittle silly.



wow, how does Asia come up with the weirdest premises for its dramas


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Well then, as for taste-wise, something with lots of comedy will do.


Watch Full House. Rain and Song Hye Kyo are hilarious in it. Probably my favorite Korean drama ever.

[YOUTUBE]ivv4jJcRRss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOTO (Jul 17, 2010)

And T-ara is adding a new member and changing leaders?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2010)

So I edited the beginning of T-ara's Like The First Time for accuracy.   Sadly i'm not an awesome A/V editor.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You're Beautiful was funny.
> 
> Probably one of the best dramas I've watched in a long, long time.


This, BUT it does have those little things that can be frustrating like the love triangle, and misunderstandings that are exacerbated because the characters were being galactic idiots. But You're Beautiful is the shit though, really awesome. And it has great songs, like faplicious songs.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

lol just had to post this. Found this on omona directed to SME for their SMtown live. If it weren't for the airplane/hotel expenses I'd probably go. Ticket prices actually don't seem that terrible.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

I need to know the ticket price of SMTown now >_< ...got link?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> This, BUT it does have those little things that can be frustrating like the love triangle, and misunderstandings that are exacerbated because the characters were being galactic idiots. But You're Beautiful is the shit though, really awesome. And it has great songs, like faplicious songs.



But when have dramas never been frustrating.  I wanted to strangle Kwon Sang Woo throughout the entire Sad Love Story drama.  Like I was raging so much at him it was ridiculous.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> I need to know the ticket price of SMTown now >_< ...got link?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Thanks...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh fcuk looks like I better save up some money for the one in Tokyo.

Do you think joining the SM FC would increase my chances of getting good tickets?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 17, 2010)

My cousin is paying for me, aeroplane ticket and all, to attend the SM Town concert in LA. :ho

/lucky



Jeff said:


> But when have dramas never been frustrating.  I wanted to strangle Kwon Sang Woo throughout the entire Sad Love Story drama.  Like I was raging so much at him it was ridiculous.


Well, Beethoven Virus and Taesagi never made me rage.
Though out of 10 dramas, 8 or 9 would end up being those types that do have moments that REALLY piss you off, yeah.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Well, Beethoven Virus and Taesagi never made me rage.
> Though out of 10 dramas, 8 or 9 would end up being those types that do have moments that REALLY piss you off, yeah.



Considering the dramas I've watched:

- Sad Love Story
- Wonderful Life
- Rebirth
- Lawyers
- My Name is Kim Sam Soon
- You're Beautiful
- Coffee Shop Prince
- Goodbye to Sadness
- Mr. Housewife

 maybe only Coffee Shop Prince and Lawyers didn't make me rage at least once.  I raged Mr. Housewife so much my grandma didn't want me to watch it anymore (since we only caught Korean TV at her house)


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> My cousin is paying for me, aeroplane ticket and all, to attend the SM Town concert in LA. :ho
> 
> /lucky



 **


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

I've calculated it will cost me at least $400 dollars to go to SM World Tour in Tokyo.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You could try Bad Family. A family is killed in a car crash and the uncle suspects foul play. The only daughter survives and she knows who caused the accident but darn it she has amnesia. So the uncle decides to help create a family atmosphere to help her bring back her memories, unfortunately in his hurry he hire's a bunch of idiots to pose as her family. Its hilarious if alittle silly.





> A family is killed in a car crash


Uh oh...


> and the uncle suspects foul play. The only daughter survives and she knows who caused the accident but darn it she has amnesia.


Here comes evil uncle and his plot to take over the family wealth!


> So the uncle decides to help create a family atmosphere to help her bring back her memories, unfortunately in his hurry he hire's a bunch of idiots to pose as her family. Its hilarious if alittle silly.


Oh god, I lol'd hard. 

I think I might just watch this lol.
I love this gif so much.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

Tae <3 xD............ Music Core in 30 more mins ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

If you don't live in Korea or a densely populated city with Koreans, where do you watch it live?


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

haha Stream online ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

WHERE?  어디?　どこ？


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ lol here


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Considering the dramas I've watched:
> 
> - Sad Love Story
> - Wonderful Life
> ...



omg I loved those two dramas. (then again they're the only two I've watched on the list)

I remember the KDrama craze back in 2006-07. ;_; I'm glad I'm not addicted to dramas as I was before. I'm thinking of watching You're Beautiful though (I think CNBlue's Yonghwa is on it right?)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> ^^ lol here



Thanks 



Rain's Angel said:


> omg I loved those two dramas. (then again they're the only two I've watched on the list)
> 
> I remember the KDrama craze back in 2006-07. ;_; I'm glad I'm not addicted to dramas as I was before. I'm thinking of watching You're Beautiful though (I think CNBlue's Yonghwa is on it right?)



That's when I was right in it lol.  I was so into K-Dramas.

Yeah Yonghwa is in it.  It's the whole reason why I got into CN Blue in the first place


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

ok Music Core started ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Sooyoung was somewhere random in the beginning but I didn't get where she was.

I love her laugh.  "a-huh-huhhh"  pek


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Bad Quality but I'm in love with their black outfits and Luna's hawt ass self

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiLzyLCFZac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Bad Quality but I'm in love with their black outfits and Luna's hawt ass self
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiLzyLCFZac[/YOUTUBE]



Love it, just not as much as NU ABO though. But there's waaaaaaay too much focus on Krystal and Luna.

Victoria looks amazing though. Yay WGM!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2010)

I like mr boogie more already.  XD

and it looks like ambers only part was taken by krys, and she was surrounded by chciks instead  anyone else hear the fangirls towards the end? xD


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

Boys of Super Space
Music Boys Live in Absolute Quality
Ubiquitous *Korean International* SuperStars

lmao the last one doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm disappointed in Nichkhun =/ poor Victoria.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2010)

Nickhun took photos but Junho probably burnt them, I blame him

The Mr Boogie stage reminds me abit of Lupin, I think they went with the wrong concept. Mr Boogie is suppoused to be fun, they went too sophisticated. Lacks colour and energy, its too slick.

Also Noda that drama parody was fucking hilarious, I loved how the "come meet my daddy" was said as "gee gee baby baby"

@Adachi: Bad family is really good, they hire a bunch of crooks and gangsters as the family of the poor little girl, they're like terrible the lot of em. Heechul is also in the drama.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2010)

Also is anyone else really impressed by Miss A? Saw their live stage, sex on legs and damn they've got good voices aswell, shame the song's not great.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 17, 2010)

Bad girl, good girl by Miss A ^^ i like it xD


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Also is anyone else really impressed by Miss A? Saw their live stage, sex on legs and damn they've got good voices aswell, shame the song's not great.



Yeah I wasn't really feeling miss A too much prior to seeing their lives recently.  The song itself is horrible to me, but they are all pretty damn talented.  Can't deny talent when you see it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who actually likes Bad Girl Good Girl


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

WONDER GIRLS CONCERT GUYYSSSSSSSS

JYP IS OPENING.  NOT LIKE HE'S 2PM OR 2AM BUT STILLLLL

WOOOOOOOOOOOO LEAVING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 17, 2010)

have fun 

Also, becoming HUGE fan of G.NA. pek


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks 

G.NA has impressed me so far.  Her song is so good too.  But why does she look like 40?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2010)

Have fun at Wonder Girls concert!

Yeah, she looks old.

Regarding miss A, I pretty much agree with everyone. Talent is impressive, song itself is not. If only Girl's Day had that much talent to back up their song but unfortunately, they're lacking in talent and a good song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Adachi (Jul 17, 2010)

*QUICK, WHOEVER THAT HAS A LJ ACCOUNT IN THE COMMUNITY OF OMONA_LOUNGE I NEED YOU TO VOUCH FOR ME SO I CAN JOIN

PLEASE AND THANK YOU*

-edit- Nvm I got someone to help me =)


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 17, 2010)

lol cara hyo is loooooooool

that pic lmao


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

Inki in 35 more mins ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

omfg Wonder Girls Concert WAS EPIC.

I WAS TWO FEET AWAY FROM THE STAGE AT ONE POINT.  ALMOST REACHED OUT AND TOUCHED YUBIN'S HAND WHEN SHE HELD IT OUT FOR THE CROWD.

JYP PERFORMED SO MANY SONGS AND HE WAS PRO.

OMFG.  TOOK SO MANY PICTURES WITH MY IPHONE and video


----------



## koguryo (Jul 18, 2010)

This kid has a bright future ahead of him, well not if he gets signed to a slave contract [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N0ztVcsZME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

pek


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

Lim looks better with bangs.

But Yubin, dayum girl.


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2010)

im just waiting for suju ._.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

lol so like everyone is watching Inki right now?


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2010)

llets start a whats in ur playlist game D:

풍선 (Balloons)	3:49	DBSK/TVXQ [東方神起]	"O"-正.反.合. (Version B)	Pop		24
주문(MIROTIC)	3:30	동방신기	MIROTIC	Pop		22
악녀(Are you A Good girl?)	4:11	동방신기	MIROTIC			17
삐리빠빠 	3:27	르샤   	NARSHA (EP)	Dance		22
박수 (Clap)	3:08	틴 탑(Teen Top)   	Come Into The World (EP)	Dance		11
믿어줄래 (Nothin  On You) (Full Melody Korean Ver.)	4:40	박재범	믿어줄래 (EP)	Hip-Hop/R&B		9
미인아 (BONAMANA)	3:59	슈퍼주니어 	4집 미인아 (BONAMANA)		40
미스터 (Mister)	3:12	카라 (KARA)	2집 Revolution	K-Pop		16
루팡 (Lupin) 	3:11	카라 (Kara)	루팡 (Lupin)  (EP)	Pop		15
노을..바라보다	4:51	동방신기	MIROTIC			18
너라고 (It`s You)	3:51	Super Junior	It's You (Digial Single)	Korean Pop		10
너 같은 사람 또 없어 (No Other)  	4:16	슈퍼주니어   	미인아 (Repackage)	Dance		61
Y	3:29	엠블랙(MBLAQ) 	Y (EP)		27
Without U 	3:20	2PM	Don`t Stop Can`t Stop (Single)	23
U Go Girl 	3:08	Lee Hyori	Korean			17
Tired of Waiting	3:25	2PM				18
Super Girl	3:37	SuperJuniorM				16
A Song Calling For You	3:42	SS501	Deja Vu			5
Snow Prince	3:22	SS501	Double S 501 (2nd Single)	K Pop		16
Show me Your Love	4:02	Super Junior		K-Pop		18
Run Devil Run	3:21	소녀시대	'Run Devil Run' The 2nd Album		15
Rising Sun (순수)	4:43	DBSK ♡ 동방신기	Rising Sun	kpop		21
Ring ding dong	3:52					29
Replay	3:33	SHINee	Replay	K-Pop		17
Only you	3:59	2PM	Hottest time of the day7	Other		15
NU 예삐오 (NU ABO) 	3:44	f(x)	NU 예삐오 (NU ABO) (EP)		10
Miracle	2:57	슈퍼주니어	Twins	한국 노래		1
Marry U	3:18	Super Junior	Don't Don	Pop		20
Love Ya	3:26	SS501	Destination (EP)		18
Love Like This	2:47	SS501	Rebirth	R&B		22
love in the Ice	5:17	동방신기	MIROTIC			16
LOVE	3:48	씨엔블루(CNBLUE) 	Bluelove			20
Insa	3:22	DBSK ♡ 동방신기	DBSK	kpop		15
 I`m In Love	4:02	나르샤	 I`m In Love	Ballad		22
Hug	3:50	東方神起	Tri-Angle	Pop		3
Heartbeat 	3:13	2PM				14
Haengbok	3:33	Super Junior		Other		51
??? ???  (Genie)	3:49	SNSD	The Genie	Dance		17
Gee	3:22	ÉÙÅ®Ê±´ú	THE FIRST MINI ALBUM - Gee	Pop		14
Don`t Stop Can`t Stop	4:08	2PM	Don't Stop Can't Stop	17
Don't Say Goodbye	4:24	동방신기	4집 - MIROTIC [Special Edition]	KPop		16
Don't Don	4:11	Super Junior	Vol.2 Don't Don	Korean		12
CRAZY LOVE	3:43	동방신기	MIROTIC			20
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (Feat by Ceejay of Freshboyz)	3:24	이효리 	4집 - H-Logic 		21
Again&again 	4:05	2PM				12
Abracadabra	3:02	Brown Eyed Girls				15


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

lol did ya copy that from your iTune? lol


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

haha here is mine... some songs i dont even listen to them xD


*Spoiler*: _ My KPOP playlist_ 



박수 (Clap)    3:08    틴 탑(Teen Top)       14
Oh!            3:11    Girls' Generation    43
Bad Girl    3:14    B2ST    25
Without U    3:20    2PM    18
Wanna(워너)    3:05    KARA 48
I Hate You     3:04    2PM    19
NU 예삐오 (NU ABO)     3:44    f(x)    15
Shock             3:47    B2ST    26
나쁜 여자 (Boom Boom)    3:15    슈퍼주니어       13
We're With You (Remix)    3:28    카라(Kara)    32
Sorry Sorry    3:54    Super Junior    23
Wanna (Japan Version)    3:05    KARA    56
Special            3:19    B2ST    22
Huh            3:48    4minute     26
똑 같은 맘            3:17    KARA    24
I My Me Mine       3:27    4minute     7
One Better Day     3:03    MBLAQ     22
Heartbeat    3:13    2PM    
루팡 (Lupin)    3:15    KARA    87
Change            3:29    HyunA    1
No Other    4:16    Super Junior    27
리턴 (Return)    3:22    코요태    22
Super Junior-M - Super Girls    3:40    Super Junior    21
Gee            3:22    Girls' Generation    19
Happy And    4:03     Nicole & Siwon    12
Magic            3:24    시크릿(Secret)    15
SuperJunior - Its You    4:08    Super Junior    18
Mystery            3:33    B2ST    19
Heartbreaker    3:23    G-Dragon    5
We're With You    3:23    카라(Kara)    76
미스터    3:12    KARA    51
Again & Again    4:05    2PM    20
Love Ya    3:26    SS501    21
미인아 (BONAMANA)    3:59    슈퍼주니어     31
Honey (Japan Version)    3:13    KARA    56
Pretty Girl (Japan Version)    3:29    KARA    45
Run Devil Run    3:21    Girls' Generation    32
AHA(아하)       3:18    KARA    63
Y            3:28    MBLAQ    21
You Go Girl    3:08    Lee Hyori    7
못 잊어             3:25    김종국      3
꺼져 줄게 잘 살아 (Feat. 용준형 of 비스트)    3:33    G.NA    9
믿어줄래 (Nothin  On You) (Full Melody Korean Ver.)    4:40    박재범    7
Count On Me (Nothin  on You) (Full Melody English Ver.)    4:40    박재범    5
사랑이라 쓰고 아픔이라 부른다    4:38    서인영    
2 Different Tears    3:22    Wonder Girls    12
Diva            3:19    After School    3
I Believe    3:21    레인보우    7
Loving You    3:29    G.NA    9
Abracadabra    3:02    Brown Eyed Girls 18    
Bad Girl Good Girl    3:38    Miss A    9
Bang            3:18    After School    10
Because Of You    3:59    After School    12
Bibi Ri Bop A    3:28    Narsha    5
Bo peep bo peep    3:45    T-ara    11
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang    3:24    Hyori    4
Chu            3:11    f(x)    13
Confession Of A Friend    4:16    2AM    8
Crazy - Michyeoga    3:34    Kan Mi Yoen    5
Don't Don    4:11    Super Junior    
Eat you up    3:24    BoA    22
Echo            3:31    SNSD    20
Forever            4:29    SNSD    24
Genie            3:49    SNSD    21
G.O.O.D Luv    3:14    MBLAQ    13
Gossip Girl    3:08    Rainbow    9
His Voice    3:03    Seeya    2
Hot Issue    3:27    4minute    14
I Did Wrong    3:53    2AM    17
I Don't Care    3:59    2NE1    15
I Go Crazy Because Of You    3:15    T-ara    
I Hope            3:49    F.T Island    2
I Need A Girl    3:40    Tae Yang 11    
Into The New World    4:26    SNSD    24
JoJo            3:37    SHINee    15
Juliette    3:25    Shinee    12
Last Gift    3:53    SHINee    16
Logo Song    1:59    Donghae,Eunhyuk,Eeteuk,Shindong    4
Love and honesty    4:43    BoA    9
Love Rain    4:00    Kim Tae Woo    5
Love Song    3:57    앤디    3
Love's Way    3:30    Shinee    2
Magical Girl    3:09    Orange Caramel    21
Merry Go Round    3:14    SNSD    23
Nae Meoriga Nappaseo    4:19    SS501    13
No 1    3:18    2AM    3
Nobody    3:33    Wonder Girls    6
Pajama Party    3:25    Super Junior    1
Sapphire Blue    3:25    Super Junior    3
I Want You Back (Acoustic Version)    3:54    Secret 9
Seungyeon - Miracles    3:54    Han Seungyeon    21
SHINee- Replay    3:37    SHINee    3
Shining star    3:25    Super Junior    7
So Hot    3:00    Wonder Girls    8
Super Girl (Korean Version)    3:37    Super Junior M    
내 여자친구를 부탁해 (Say No)    3:14    B2ST    
Take it    3:43    Wonder Girls 4
Tell Me    3:36    Wonder Girls    12
The day of confessing my love    3:28    Jo Kwon (2AM) 2
Time please stop    3:25    Davichi    2
웨딩드레스 (Wedding Dress)    4:01    Taeyang    3
What If    3:26    Super Junior    6


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol did ya copy that from your iTune? lol



yea i did lol.. no way am i gona type out the list xD

there're lots of songs i skip when im outside.. like kara's mister. that song is just annoying now after repeating it 861287839 times lol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

JYP!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 18, 2010)

Playlist?


*Spoiler*: __ 




내 사랑을 부탁해 - 나윤권
마음을 부탁해 - 정재욱
사랑은 어쩔 수 없네요 - 윤상현
사랑 - C.N.Blue
Abracadabra - Brown Eyed Girls
Although You've Turned Around Now - 2AM
Apple is A - T-ara
Black Flower - C.N.Blue
Bo Peep Bo Peep - T-ara
Bye Bye - T-ara
Can't Let You Go Even If I Die - 2AM
Come Back Again - Infinite
Dash Girl - 윤은혜
Entrust - Infinite
Falling U - T-ara
Fixed Star - Infinite
Gee - SNSD
Glass - Kim Jeong Hoon
Good Person - T-ara
Hot Stuff - Davichi
I'm A Loner - C.N.Blue
I'm Really Hurt - T-ara
I Go Crazy Beacuse Of You - T-ara
I Love You - 2AM feat. Baek Chan & Joo Hee
I Need A Girl - Taeyang feat. G-Dragon
I Was Wrong - 2AM
I Will... Forget You... - C.N.Blue
I'm Sorry I Can't Laugh For You - 2AM
In Your Eyes - Kim Jeong Hoon
Lies [Dance Ver] - T-ara
Lies [Slow Ver] - T-ara
Like The First Time - T-ara
Lost - 2AM
LOVE - C.N.Blue
Love Revolution - C.N.Blue
Lupin - KARA
Maria - Kim Ah-Jung
Miracle - Kim Jeong Hoon
Mr. Boogie - f(x)
Nagging - IU & Seulong
Nobody - Wonder Girls
Not Because - 2AM
Now or Never - C.N.Blue
NU ABO - f(x)
Oh! - SNSD
One & One - T-ara
Perhaps Love - J & Howl
Run Devil Run - SNSD
She's Back - Infinite
She Is - Clazziquai
Sweet Holiday - C.N.Blue
Sweety Pig - Clazziquai
T.T.L (Time To Love) - T-ara feat. Choshinsung
T.T.L Listen 2 - T-ara feat. Choshinsung
Tattoo - C.N.Blue
Tell Me Your Wish (Genie) - SNSD
Tic Tic Toc - T-ara
To Her - 2AM feat. Chansung (2PM)
Wanna Play? - T-ara
We Fell In Love - Ga In & Jo Kwon
What Do I Do - 2AM
Wings - Infinite
Y, Why... - C.N.Blue
You You You - T-ara




mainly cause I snagged all the T-ara and 2AM songs of the albums my sis bought X_X. It's a lot of 2010 stuff though =/ The more older ones are mainly KDrama OSTs.


----------



## kimidoll (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a ridic amount of kpop in iTunes. I'm not even gonna bother posting lol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Sulli in that Star King


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

> Poor Sulli in that Star King



Exactly what can you do when a little kid is thrusting his crotch at you


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> *박수 (Clap)    3:08    틴 탑(Teen Top)       14*
> Oh!            3:11    Girls' Generation    43
> Bad Girl    3:14    B2ST    25
> Without U    3:20    2PM    18
> ...



 **


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Exactly what can you do when a little kid is thrusting his crotch at you



I dunno, but that kid made a bad choice haha.  He should have gone to one of the female comedians and it would have been likely more funny than freakishly awkward.


----------



## Cava (Jul 18, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> I have a ridic amount of kpop in iTunes. I'm not even gonna bother posting lol.



its your current PLAYLIST, not ur library


----------



## Sasori (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm can't multi-task.

I listen to one album at a time for like 2 months before moving on to another.

Right now I am still listning to the Good Die Young.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 18, 2010)

Taeyang wins Mutizen on Inkigayo. So much for him not being able to win anything. He just won on MCD, Music Bank, and Inkigayo in the same week.

2NE1 and TOP makes an appearance at the end 
[YOUTUBE]C-gHKHzpPj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

My theory WAS that Sunny was a raging bisexual, thus why she always had this amazingly sexual flair about her.

NOW

*NOT SO SURE*


----------



## Sasori (Jul 18, 2010)

HOLD HANDS

CREATE SCANDAL


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

lol theres a lot more than the hand holding. 


I find it hilarious how Sunny chose to wait to be in Japan to start copying Amber's style.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 18, 2010)

holding hands

that obviously mean sunny is having tons of sex with her


----------



## Sasori (Jul 18, 2010)

IN KOREA HOLDING HANDS = SEXUAL PROMISCUITY


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

Sunny is such a badass however, after they have sex she makes her bitch fan her off.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU8Wpm6fsMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Jul 18, 2010)

A girl after my own heart.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

> *red u ĸaтιe нyυng says:
> *lmao i love how everyone gathers in narsha's bedroom
> *like
> *except for hyomin and sunny
> ...



Me and my obsessions


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 18, 2010)

looooooooool

that reminds me

i need to add more people on msn prob


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> **


hahah i would say its a good song...


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 18, 2010)

i see lizzy in this

maybe i should watch


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

kimidoll said:


> I have a ridic amount of kpop in iTunes. I'm not even gonna bother posting lol.



lol it might make me two posts to post up my playlist.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

lol radio time xD  if ya bored...feel free to visit ^^

KARA's dorm was awesome...not next week we got to see SNSD's dorm


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder how much it changed since their debut days


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

I doubt they'll show us much of SNSD.  SM probably has a stick up their ass about it D:

Yet it's also kinda smart to avoid the dorm shots too much. Kara's dorm was pretty run of the mill to somehow recognize where it would be at, but somehow i think a dorm with 9 people would be difficult to say the same for.

But we'll see, i'm looking forward to it


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

ok time to put the 2nd ep of KARA's dorm in my ipod....ahha still need sub to understand more T.T


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqijqyX_Fo4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

lol they're old dorm

i wonder how small it is compared to the new one, Sica said it was pretty huge


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

you guys can watch the preview on youtube xD its big indeed xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

was the whole hahamong show filmed entirely in Kara's dorm?  I didn't watch the whole thing without subs XD

if it was, i think we can safely assume that SNSD's is huge if all the preview was definitely there XD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

I would say yes they did xD


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn I wish I had a nice ass dorm like that


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

4Min....Superstar...greatooooo!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

do you guys like buy KPOP album and stuffs? if you dod...share them xD i wanna see


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I own(ed):

- Run Devil Run album (SNSD)
- Two versions of 4minute's 1st mini-album
- Sound G (Brown Eyed Girls)
- Because of You (After School)

Right now I only have the Run Devil Run with me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

im a KARA fanboy but i only have 2 albums of them lol Pretty Girl and Lupin ...lol


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish I owned the actual albums but the shipping would be too much for me to pay.  So instead I just get them off itunes if they're available, and it kind of sucks when they aren't because that forces me into a spot where I can't support them easily.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> I wish I owned the actual albums but the shipping would be too much for me to pay.  So instead I just get them off itunes if they're available, and it kind of sucks when they aren't because that forces me into a spot where I can't support them easily.



Yeah it's quite expensive even here in Hawaii.  I wanted the Gee single but it was 25 bucks at this Korean store here.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

lol lucky me...I live in Little Seoul here xD
many music stores here ^^ I got Lupin mini album + poster for $15


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRTGkDBtdrE[/YOUTUBE]

Super good song


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> lol lucky me...I live in Little Seoul here xD
> many music stores here ^^ I got Lupin mini album + poster for $15


Same here. Got RDR + poster + picture card for $10. Gee and Genie each cost $6 with free poster. 

Nice to live in a place that's been taken over by the Hallyu wave and is just 2 hours away from Korea.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff, that girl in your ava is Min, right? Fuuuuu, she's hawtttttttttt.

Oh, and post more pictures from the WG concert please. 

Also, Elite, your Nana set is awesome. <3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah it's Min.  She's my favorite at this point, she's got one MEAN legs too 

As you wish 



There was this curtain in front of them initially and they danced behind it.


*Spoiler*: __ 







They performed "Don't Ya" by Pussycat Dolls first.  Lin is in the middle.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Shades were hot.  Yoobin was HOT.  Sunye as well.  Their outfits overall were hot.  I forgot what they performed here.



Oh man.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sohee, Yenny, Yoobin, and Sunye!



They talked to us while crews set up chairs behind them for...



Nobody - Ballad Version.  Yubin right in the middle.  Damn she was hot.



They went into solo performances after this.  Lin did some sort of song with "whatchu know bout me whatchu whatchu know bout me" I forgot what it was called.  She can't really dance well.

(continued later)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

AWESOME Jeff!!!


----------



## Adachi (Jul 18, 2010)

Sohee and Yeeun are both becoming extremely attractive women.

Sunye, my bias, on the other hand is...but I can understand, being the leader and with her father's passing recently.

Yoobin's as usual, except more beautiful.

And Lim is growing even more on me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

I gave Seohyun and Yongwha another chance after watching Khuntoria, and I've fallen for them as a couple. Its like watching one of those films where an android/alien appears and it learns to live like a human, and feel emotions and the joys of human life

But seriously Yongwha is too good, the guys a total smooth talker, shame the girls an awkward lesbian but his awesome beam will work on her eventually. Not to mention when they play together theres serious chemistry between them. 

Also how cute are their nicknames? "Yooong" and "Hyun"pek
Beats the yobo nonesense.

Now if only Seobaby would read more romance than self help books, we might have a mediocre porn scenario on our hands:ho

@WG convo: I feel so sorry for Sun Ye, she's had to go through so much shit only to fly all the way back to the US and carry on without her family.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Yoobin did a solo "Boom Boom Pow"



Yenny sang "Mercy" by Duffy.



Sohee danced/sang "Single Ladies" by Beyonce.  She did a great job actually.



JYP came on after Sunye sang "Paparazzi" (all my pics turned out shitty because she was dancing so much).  He started off with that one song he sang recently.



He sat down with a piano and played/sang a 2AM song (I don't know them well but I've heard them singing it before live) and he sang an acoustic version of "Again & Again".  He got the whole crowd singing with him.



His backup dancers came out and they danced more.  He sang a Billie Jean/Honey remix that was insanely good.  I love that song by him Honey.  Probably because it was featured in HMF with SNSD.



Finally WG came back out and sang...damn I forget.  But they looked hot.

*Spoiler*: __ 








They stripped off their red flowing skirts for HAWT white dresses and spoke to us about how to say "I love you"

(Continued later)


----------



## Adachi (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Sohee and Yeeun are both becoming extremely attractive women.
> 
> Sunye, my bias, on the other hand is...but I can understand, being the leader and with her father's passing recently.
> 
> ...



Sohee was incredibly beautiful.  Yenny was HOT.  Like she's kind of "mom" looking in person, but she's very pretty to me.  Sunye was actually super pretty at the concert.  Prior, had my reserves about her, but she's pretty hot.  Yoobin was absolutely stunning.  She was visibly tired though.  And Lin was aite.  She can't dance too well though.  But she can sing better than most of them.  Yoobin was incredibly flat in Saying "I Love You"


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Singing Saying "I Love You"


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

Wootoo. Thanks for sharing Jeff lol xD


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

lol np.

I have vids too, but I don't want to up them to youtube and have them seized


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

> I have vids too, but I don't want to up them to youtube and have them seized



I was just gonna ask.

Shinee's albums out, listening to title track right now, not impressed tbh, will probably grow on me tho, better than Ring Ding dong cola cola cola tho.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 18, 2010)

post your fancams up...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I gave Seohyun and Yongwha another chance after watching Khuntoria, and I've fallen for them as a couple. *Its like watching one of those films where an android/alien appears and it learns to live like a human, and feel emotions and the joys of human life*







> But seriously Yongwha is too good, the guys a total smooth talker, shame the girls an awkward lesbian but his awesome beam will work on her eventually. Not to mention when they play together theres serious chemistry between them.



Told ya, Yong would be the perfect woman if he had a vagina.

and omg yes Yenny is hot. @_@

I also find it funny how we sometimes adapt to their English stage names. XD

Now if only everyone else had a stage name as awesome as 'Yenny'


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

> Told ya, Yong would be the perfect woman if he had a vagina.



The dude is pretty much perfect, anyother girl would have dropped her panties within 5 minutes. I love Jinwoo's comments and his smirk everytime Yongwha fails at his attempts to tame Seohyun, poor kid would have been eaten alive by Seo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL HE WOULD HAVE HAHA

And yeah, I think Seo may have even lowered his confidence. 

You saw the news about him not thinking he's that good looking?  If his waifu isn't that attracted to him it kind of makes it hard for him, doesn't it? XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2010)

> You saw the news about him not thinking he's that good looking? If his waifu isn't that attracted to him it kind of makes it hard for him, doesn't it? XD



I think he's had it too easy till now, finally a girl who doesn't cream her pants at his guitar playing, you can see his astonishment at Seo not falling for him, and his frustration that results from it. Dude doesn't understand and so has accepted defeat.

I lolled at his Im the type that "people get sick of quickly", I bet he came to the conclusion after WGM, the lesbian destroyed his self esteem, just as planned

He does well with her tho, if it was anyone else I doubt they could handle ET Seo like he does, I even think they make a good couple, sorry Cara Im rooting for him


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)

Cube spam


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

I like 4Minnte - Superstar!!! another good song from them


----------



## Adachi (Jul 19, 2010)

Watching the new episode of Khuntoria...

I REALLY DUNNO WHAT TO SAY, I SERIOUSLY THOUGH KHUN WAS AN ANGELIC PRINCE CHARMING WHO CARES ABOUT THE WELL BEING OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111ONEELEVENTY1111

Give me a break, the guy's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

-edit- Holy crap, Vic's trying so hard. <3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

I want Vic to be my wife.

Plus, she's flexible


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

lol last week ep, the karaoke part is so fun!!! *high kick!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Whoa Sunhwa looks like Sulli 

(just started watching Invincible Youth)


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Whoa Sunhwa looks like Sulli
> 
> (just started watching Invincible Youth)


oh good job Jeff.. you have many show to catch up to xD


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

lol every ep is more than 1hr ahah xD
latest ep got sub right now is ep 34...long way to go Jeff ...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

And I thought HMF was long


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

wat Hahamong Show is not long...I want like 24hrs of KARA's dorm ahhaha


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Recently I've gotten REALLY addicted to "queen" by Son Dambi


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

..haha yes good song indeed


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

*negs enno for breaking my dream *


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 19, 2010)

SHINee album is weird, leaning towards dislike for now.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> SHINee album is weird, leaning towards dislike for now.



Most of the songs were disappointing..

The only songs I found somewhat decent were:

02. Lucifer
04. A-Yo
05. 욕(慾) (Obsession)
10. Life
11. Ready Or Not



IchiTenshou said:


> lol lucky me...I live in Little Seoul here xD
> many music stores here ^^ I got Lupin mini album + poster for $15



Are all the music stores there cheap? Man, I could have drove to Garden Grove and spend less money on albums T_T.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> SHINee album is weird, leaning towards dislike for now.



I feel it is an example of trying to be TOO different.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> Most of the songs were disappointing..
> 
> The only songs I found somewhat decent were:
> 
> ...



yes...i would say so...haha  come to  Garden Grove ahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Watching the new episode of Khuntoria...
> 
> I REALLY DUNNO WHAT TO SAY, I SERIOUSLY THOUGH KHUN WAS AN ANGELIC PRINCE CHARMING WHO CARES ABOUT THE WELL BEING OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111ONEELEVENTY1111
> 
> ...



The girls doing so much yet he doesn't seem to be very appreciative, she should punish him if he acts disinterested again. Tho this being WGM and Khun being Jesus I bet its a ploy and he'll be all mega power ranger next week.

Also yeah Shinee's album is meh, most of the songs sound the same, and far too much autotune.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

I really need to catch up on WGM

I'm behind three or four weeks


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2010)

i have never watched WGM


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)

Link
woah trippy


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it just me, or do I find him vastly overrated?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 19, 2010)

beyond overrated.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm an open person when it comes to music, but I didn't really care for "his" single at all.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

i don't find him overrated, i just think since the shit went down his fanbase grew strong as hell


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jul 19, 2010)

jaebom is unintresting/ovverrated

not a great singer or rapper

but good dancer


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

So i've FINALLY watched Khuntoria's first week

SO FREAKING SPAZZWORTHY LOL

Victoria is just adorable, and Khun is just trying to go with it.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2010)

i spent the entire saving hara pictures

i wanna marry hara


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

You may have to fight IchiTenshou when he reads that and rages.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2010)

tell that to my girlfriend who is now plotting a way to make hara disappear

she has plans for sohee and hyuna already


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha I love Hara

mostly because I love the more "immature" idols who just seem to enjoy being themselves lol


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 19, 2010)

idk i just think she looks absolutely perfect


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2010)

Tendou Souji said:


> tell that to my girlfriend who is now plotting a way to make hara disappear
> 
> she has plans for sohee and hyuna already



My ex gf raged when she saw my T-ara and 4minute posters on my wall in my dorm room


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 19, 2010)

guys

i'm in love with I Go Crazy Because of You

It's somewhat old now, but I'm even more addicted now haha


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You may have to fight IchiTenshou when he reads that and rages.



hahah Jeff. you know me best...!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 19, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> guys
> 
> i'm in love with I Go Crazy Because of You
> 
> It's somewhat old now, but I'm even more addicted now haha


  haha thats song is ok...xD um good


----------



## Adachi (Jul 20, 2010)

Catching up on WGM YongSeo couple, currently on the train trip part.

WHY ARE THEY SO CUTE OMG

Now I can see why everyone says Yonghwa is such a bro. The guy is genuinely nice.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

If Yonghwa was near me right now, I would fist pump him.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Catching up on WGM YongSeo couple, currently on the train trip part.
> 
> WHY ARE THEY SO CUTE OMG
> 
> Now I can see why everyone says Yonghwa is such a bro. The guy is genuinely nice.



ahhaha gaming and Karaoke on train...xD i remember that ep ^^


----------



## AsunA (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

It is strangely addicting now.  I used to hate the background beat intensely.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2010)

I still ain't feeling it =/

It's just weird. They're trying too hard with the 'bad boy' concept.


----------



## Hope (Jul 20, 2010)

idgaf i love lucifer.

hi guys long time no see.


----------



## Cava (Jul 20, 2010)

its kinda weird. idont know. i guess it takes time to like it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

hay hope

i'm not really liking Lucifer

and I'm only liking Taemin & Minhos look

also asg;ofapshdfopsifs why the fuck with all the cars


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)

liking the dance but the song is sorta meh. Makes me think of 2ne1 for some reason and IMO SHINee should not be doing 2ne1. 

Can't wait for the live though.


----------



## Cava (Jul 20, 2010)

i agree wif u nudeshroom. taemin's new hair definitely suits him well. minho isnt too bad either. key is kinda plain fail, jong's hair makes him look like a shaman.. onew.. i dont even.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if "underground" is being used correctly here.

LOL CAVA  

Jonghyun looking like a Shaman 

But yeah Taemins suits him, he'll always be the type who can pull off long hair.  Minhos is just normal but since his face is amazing it will always work for him.  Keys could have DEFINITELY been done better.  I mean it looks like it was cut off with a knife.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2010)

The Shinee MV reminds me a bit of DBSK but not as good, the style is weird verging on creepy, the song's okay but nothing special, 4minute still had the best comeback imo. Yeah Taemin is the only one who worked his concept, Jonghyun and the car looked retarded and what have they done to Onew? Curtains? We're not in the 90s

Lol Underground is misused by AKP all the time, this is just weird, the songs is rubbish but I admit the MV was fun:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN0NnMQCrh0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

What I'm wondering is why the hell they use all these random white chicks nowadays.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> What I'm wondering is why the hell they use all these random white chicks nowadays.



YET THERE STILL IS NO ASS.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, dude at 1:48 supposed to be G-dragon or something?  It looks like they were trying to imitate him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2010)

Meh they seem like a bunch of wannabe's anyway, I hope they don't expect anyone to take them seriously with such a song.

@Adachi: Im on the train part with the Sweet Potato couple too, damn they're adorable. CN Blue member were pretty amusing too, if alittle awkward.



> Also, dude at 1:48 supposed to be G-dragon or something? It looks like they were trying to imitate him



Thats the guy from Mighty mouth, lol what kind of clusterfuck is this mv


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2010)

I see the Shinee fans on Omona have gone crazyXD

Also After School looking for a 9th member, stick to the ones you have please


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

lol AS

They should realize that Momusu lost a lot of popularity after rotating so many times

Lost a key member, popularity plummets


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the song's alright. At least it didn't take me twice as long to like it
as it did with MBLAQ's Y. 
Taemin's look is nice and the T.O.P hairstyle Minho has suits him.
But Key.. I don't have words to describe him...


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)

LOVERHOLIC ROBOTRONIC


----------



## Cava (Jul 20, 2010)

its growing on me.. this song is kinda weird but fun.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucifer is not bad at all ( good song xD )
but I did lol'd at Key's hair ahha


----------



## nirgilis (Jul 20, 2010)

2ne1 is supposed to be returning in august
anyone have more info?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't seen much on 2ne1 except all those random updates by Sandara & Bom


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 20, 2010)

@NudeShroom: Bom's Lettuce diet?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah those cute pics she's been uploading, and the corn ones. xD

I'm not a big fan of 2ne1 but I love how dedicated they are to those silly updates they do <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh! The corn. Yeah! I found the pic of her coach getting angry at her for eating it pretty amusing xD

And I agree, little updates like that just show how much they want to keep a constant conection with their fans~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2010)

> 2ne1 is supposed to be returning in august
> anyone have more info?



They were suppoused to return in June but then YG changed it to July and now August. Idk YG said that Big Bang will return in August or September so 2NE1 will probably come back the same time, Im a fan so I'll be awaiting their return.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

Hopefully since Taeyang's comeback was kinda lame that the time was spent on 2ne1.  

IDC was fuckwin.  Not a huge fan of everything else, but I really want them back to actually make shit interesting for the summer.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> My ex gf raged when she saw my T-ara and 4minute posters on my wall in my dorm room


lol idk my girlfriend just doesn't like me looking at other girls. only posters of girls i have is posters of audrey hepburn.

oh wait correction that should say fiancee


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2010)

Noda. B said:


>


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

Taeyang seems to emulate Usher mixed with Chris Brown.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2010)

> Taeyang seems to emulate Usher mixed with Chris Brown.



So hes gonna punch women while making love in the club


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, but he can only punch them in the chest.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Se7en's album out: 

Digital Bounce is really shitty.


----------



## Tay (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmm, not the biggest fan of Shinee, but I'm really liking Lucifer. The choreography is nice, so I'm looking forward to their live performances.
Also, Taemin is looking good.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 21, 2010)

Superman Reboot Rumors!
Why are you so precious pek


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Superman Reboot Rumors!
> Why are you so precious pek



Wow : o Amazing


----------



## Cava (Jul 21, 2010)

i would killlll to go SM TOWN... yunho changmin suju shinee snsd fx -______________-


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg Teyang is so hot *_* and he can dance so well <3 do you know if big bang to bring a new album out?


----------



## MOTO (Jul 21, 2010)

Se7en is back 

[YOUTUBE]UlyAD_Jjhks[/YOUTUBE]

The MV isn't all that great but I love the song.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I've been listening to that song non-stop since yesterday.  Overall, pretty good release by Se7en.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2010)

Misuzu said:


> Omg Teyang is so hot *_* and he can dance so well <3 do you know if big bang to bring a new album out?



Sometime in august or sept according to enno's post on the page before


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Speaking of Big Bang, I'm addicted to their song "We Belong Together" now.

I just wish they had CL rapping in there, not TOP


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol, interesting.

Well it seems like Hahamong with SNSD is not done at their dorm, but rather at haha's home.


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh~ Nice Se7en song. ♥


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 21, 2010)

so I just found out that G.NA's from Surrey

That's in greater Vancouver so technically she practically comes from where I live


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

G.NA has to change her hairstyle or something.

I love her singing, I loved her debut single, but damn she looks like crap in her MV


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 21, 2010)

jeff i love your sig.

fany is just <3


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks 

I love Fany's haircut in it pek


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2010)

Seven's song is quite good, his voice is as good as ever. The MV is okay too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2010)

New girl group member, omg


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2010)

Heard shit opinions for Se7en's new album.

And these are from kpop fangirls.

I'm in HK right now guys so I don't know if I'll be online that much :3


----------



## Sasori (Jul 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> New girl group member, omg


Ok nvm I'll be here alot.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Mcountdown today ^^


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Are they showing it on KpopFlash?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2010)

Another onepek


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2010)

Photoshopped like crazy but me no care


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Are they showing it on KpopFlash?



yes ^^ weekly ^^ Mcountdown!, Music Bank, Music Core, and Inki ^^


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 21, 2010)

*M!Countdown 2010-07-22*
 
 *Performers:*
 Brown Eyed Girls Narsha, MBLAQ, Chae  Yeon, 4Minute, miss A, Black Pearl, OneTwo, Ze:A, Gina Choi w. Beast’s  Yong JoonHyung, Teen TOP, LPG, Naomi ft. H-Eugene, Rottyful Sky

 Show starts around 18:00 KST.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

no f(x) I see.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2010)

SM artists pretty much don't perform on MCountdown lol

I'm pretty sure the companies have beef


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm is that so?

No wonder.  I'm not sure if I'm gonna watch it.

Anyone know if f(x) is making a MV for Mr. Boogie?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 22, 2010)

OH DAMN, TAEYEON! HOTTIE!!

Superman Reboot Rumors!


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 22, 2010)

too slow
yes Tae is indeed not xD since she is my fav from SNSD xD


----------



## MOTO (Jul 22, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Heard shit opinions for Se7en's new album.
> 
> And these are from kpop fangirls.
> 
> I'm in HK right now guys so I don't know if I'll be online that much :3


The reaction is mostly mixed. Some are disappointed that it's different from his old stuff and dislike the autotune. Then there some that likes the change in style. I don't really mind the change or autotune. The autotune isn't that annoying in the album imo. Overall the album is decent. The title track Better Together and I'm Going Crazy is really good. I'm addicted to those 2 songs right now. 

I'm looking forward to his Comeback stages. He's an excellent live performer. 



Jeff said:


> Hmm is that so?
> 
> No wonder.  I'm not sure if I'm gonna watch it.
> 
> Anyone know if f(x) is making a MV for Mr. Boogie?


Yeah supposedly Mnet wanted to distribute SME's albums but SM told them to fuck off then Mnet got pissed then banned all SM artists from appearing on their shows. It's pretty stupid actually.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 22, 2010)

omg BoA's new album comes out on August 5th. Only 2 weeks away 


And lol at some of the haters on omona.


----------



## Cava (Jul 22, 2010)

7's mv is so original!


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

hell yeah Miss A


----------



## Cava (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

Eunhyuk



Donghae so pek


----------



## Cava (Jul 22, 2010)

"age?"
"B."

epic win of overwhelming cuteness.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the world should just do Korean Ages


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

Why have I only just noticed how big they are


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2010)

^ who what when where wooooooooooooooah


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

NudeShroom said:


> in b4 tendou comes in wishing he was taeyang


HOW DID I MISS THIS

TAEYANG LEMME SWITCH PLACES WITH YOU.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2010)

^ 

Juri was so great in that clip.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

JOORI IS GREAT IN EVERY CLIP


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Why have I only just noticed how big they are



I've noticed from the very beginning 

She sure is hot


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Why have I only just noticed how big they are


who is this


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 22, 2010)

G.NA/Gina Choi, my new kpop obssession pek


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

i see

my nickname for her shall be TITS

how creative


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

also i read the omona article with that pic in it

nearly every comment talked about her boobs

also leaving this here


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2010)

Gina's boobs were always big.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 22, 2010)

ima stan her

and if i meet her i will be arrested for molestation

her boobs are too big it's like i could try to shake her hand but all i'd get is boobs.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

She should share some with the Wonder Girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

wait wat

SHE WAS THE BACK UP DANCER?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow I didn't even notice that was Hyuna singing behind her


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

I remember when we first noticed her in Change. 

Also

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyMzOTrsIGQ[/YOUTUBE]

One day T-ara will look back at this... and wonder wtf were they doing at some parts I bet.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Too focused on Hyomin's thighs


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

lol

Hyomin is the only girl whose legs are far superior to SNSD's.  She even was the top choice between the girls on the Chuseok special. xD

One thing I noticed is that T-ara mainly raps in English, which is somewhat out of the ordinary lol.  It's normal for group rappers to be the best at English, but they never usually have an entire line like T-ara does.   For Hyomin & Eunjung it's more like "WE'RE DOING ENGLISH RAP (RANDOM KOREAN WORD), FUCK YEAH WE'RE RAPPING"


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Hyomin + SoHee.  As much as I don't like jailbait, Sohee's legs in person were HOT.  I was like "" the entire time she was dancing to "Single Ladies".  Hyomin's legs were always wow for me though.  If Sooyoung had a bit more meat on her I would feast on her legs to no end.

 never noticed that either.  We should talk more Nude


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol yeah Sooyoung has insanely pretty legs, it's just when they're busy... you can see just about all meat she may of had deteriorate. 

I'm gonna have to trust you with Sohee, but they did look good in the 2DT perfs haha.  And Hyomin it's sorta like wtf where did they come from, they're so freaking well proportioned 

Makes you sorta jealous of Sunny


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah it's sad.  I loved her legs in Genie but besides that, it really fails to impress me these days.  At least she has more meat now compared to when she debuted.  Seohyun as well.  And obviously Yuri 

Oh yes they did.  SoHee was hawt.  Yeeun's legs were .

Or Yuri.  Or Tae.  Tae seems to have a tummy at times


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Adachi (Jul 23, 2010)

So guys, I'm commencing my catching up of IY, as well as gettining into T-ara (no pun intended...except for Hyomin and Jiyeon).

Any suggestions from where I should start? Eunjung the tripfag at /mu/ told me to just watch T-ara World and T-aradotcom.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2010)

random kpop news item.

+1 :ho


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Why have I only just noticed how big they are


ewiorjm8ruj309ur390ur093u[rkwu0e8mwt0ukm09wtmisoij;awef;uwe3t0f309t7n30tum,v ewoi;g w;gj


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

​


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

.. this place is overfllowing with testosterones


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2010)

Some big tittays


----------



## Adachi (Jul 23, 2010)

OMFG SOSHISOSHIABLE GOT SUSPENDED

AND I JUST FOUND HER CHANNEL TWO DAYS AGO

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn DAMN DAMN.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

watching Music Bank ^^


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2010)

IchiTenshou said:


> watching Music Bank ^^



same. Yay for KBS World <3


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

ME TOO D: waiting for luciferrrrr


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Forgot to watch it damn it 

Oh well, no f(x) anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2010)

Is f(x) only promoting Mr Boogie on MC/Inki?

also, why has my precious newbie boyband Infinite stopped performing on MuBank ;_;


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

no f(x) or 4Min >_< 

lol only Suju and SHINee left ahha


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Rain's Angel said:


> Is f(x) only promoting Mr Boogie on MC/Inki?
> 
> also, why has my precious newbie boyband Infinite stopped performing on MuBank ;_;



I was wondering the same thing.

Maybe taking a break?  lol.  I actually enjoyed Music Core way more than Music Bank.


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

weird seeing minho sitting on the chair n making all those actions lol. should just let him cmoe out to rap


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ Miss A won!!! so shut up boy lol ahahhaha


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

not for long .. pretty good timing though. if taeyang wasnt absent today n if shinee comeback'd last  week missA wouldn't be able to win anything.

i feel bad for narsha..


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Adachi said:


> OMFG SOSHISOSHIABLE GOT SUSPENDED
> 
> AND I JUST FOUND HER CHANNEL TWO DAYS AGO
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF









Sadly I've been rewatching IY and any channel I touch becomes suspended.  However SoshiSoshiable said they were making a new channel afterwards, so you'll have the SSF subbed versions back.

And also isn't it weird how we're getting into T-ara at the same time?  ARE THERE WINDS OF CHANGE COMING?! (not for our fandom, but for T-ara's popularity :ho)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Also Minho at first in the Lucifer live was like DAYUM YOU GO BOY KEEPING THAT FACE WHILE CRIPPLIED

then he kept tilting his head like wat

Also Eeteuk said Shinee hwaiting in no other xD


----------



## koguryo (Jul 23, 2010)

So I went to Dongdaemun today and watched the little dance competition, I'm gonna enter it tomorrow, try to win an mp3 player.  I would've entered today but they added a couple new dances, "Bad Girl, Good Girl" and "I Need a Girl."  And I still have to learn parts of "Y," "Hip Song," "Love Song," and that U-Kiss shit, oh and "Bonamana."  The I Need a Girl dance is done randomly with another one of the girls on stage, so if I make it that far and I'm partnered with like a 14 year-old, it's gonna be awkward.

Other thing: I bought some fried chicken on my way home, Nene chicken, the chicken T-Ara and Jaesuk advertise, fuckin' delicious.  Tastes way better than Gubne.

That is all.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2010)

okay, so SHINee was all kinds of amazing live and so many EunHae moments makes this fan happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

Koguryo you have the best stories


----------



## MOTO (Jul 23, 2010)

Cava said:


> not for long .. pretty good timing though. if taeyang wasnt absent today n if shinee comeback'd last  week missA wouldn't be able to win anything.
> 
> i feel bad for narsha..


Actually Jay was projected to win, according to Hanteo. But if he was excluded from the rankings then miss A would win and that's exactly what happened. I'm not trying to downplay their victory cuz I actually like them. 

It would have been so fucking awkward if Jay had won lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

Well Jay's not promoting, but if he was then I think he'd probably win the charts. But congrats to Miss A, girl groups get popular so quick, out of the rookie guys only CN Blue seem to have won stuff.

Also still watching Hyun/Yong, the train journey was so awesome, Kangaroo was strong


----------



## koguryo (Jul 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Koguryo you have the best stories



It's because I live in the land of K-Pop


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

Elite said:


> Actually Jay was projected to win, according to Hanteo. But if he was excluded from the rankings then miss A would win and that's exactly what happened. I'm not trying to downplay their victory cuz I actually like them.
> 
> It would have been so fucking awkward if Jay had won lol.



it would've been more awkward if jay won on inki when woo n taec were still hosting it.


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> okay, so SHINee was all kinds of amazing live and so many EunHae moments makes this fan happy.



i hate eunhae. we need kihae back


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 23, 2010)

lol we need kibum back period.


----------



## Cava (Jul 23, 2010)

yes we do...


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> It's because I live in the land of K-Pop


North Korea ?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol we need kibum back period.



Fuck yes!

Even though Yesung and Kyuhyun are doing a good job


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay so I was looking at new releases, I don't like most boybands so I haven't checked any of the new ones (DNA, TeenTop etc) but I came across this new group called Playboys, just watch it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG4Ty_TNp3I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looool fail




Theres quite a few new groups, TOA, Blacklist for instance that aren't too bad, shame they won't get anywhere.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 23, 2010)

koguryo said:


> so if I make it that far and I'm partnered with like a 14 year-old


Sounds like a good prize.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jul 23, 2010)

That's correct. The episodes stopped roughly around there.

Invincible Youth is actually good, to my surprise. Before, I didn't find it appealing, but now I'm totally liking it except there needs to be more HYOMIN!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

Blue Brand Trauma: Supreme Team (feat Soulman)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMcUk3brjQA[/YOUTUBE]
Shit is hot

Dok2 (feat Gina):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sFmArhora4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Hate him but song is good. 

Okay off to dload this album.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 23, 2010)

Cava said:


> it would've been more awkward if jay won on inki when woo n taec were still hosting it.


Yeah true. I lol at the thought of Taec & Woo handing Jay the trophy 




Girls' Generation said:


> That's correct. The episodes stopped roughly around there.
> 
> Invincible Youth is actually good, to my surprise. Before, I didn't find it appealing, but now I'm totally liking it except *there needs to be more HYOMIN!!*


She's just so fucking awesome 

[YOUTUBE]nDcKeDK57QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Girls' Generation said:


> That's correct. The episodes stopped roughly around there.
> 
> Invincible Youth is actually good, to my surprise. Before, I didn't find it appealing, but now I'm totally liking it except there needs to be more HYOMIN!!



 thanks.

At first I thought it was boring as well, but the first five epis brought me closer to Hara, Hyomin, and Hyuna.  Ironically, they all start with H's.

In the meantime, this girl in my summer school course saw me listening to Nu ABO and she said the song sucks   Does anyone know if Amber is back yet?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> In the meantime, this girl in my summer school course saw me listening to Nu ABO and she said the song sucks



Tell her TOP sucks and watch her cry

Shinee comeback, it was great even if I don't like the song, but Minho sitting on the chair acting all "yeah bitches its me" was lame as hell


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> when Yuri fell asleep with her tongue out



That was awesome.

Won't Hara leave IY aswell since Kara will be promoting full time in Japan in about two weeks?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

don't even make me think about that 

IY has already lost too much

Not saying I don't like the new episodes, but losing an old cast is heartbreaking lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2010)

> Not saying I don't like the new episodes, but losing an old cast is heartbreaking lol



It just isn't the same, losing Sunny was too big for IY imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

That's something I think we can all agree on.  The girl is insanely charismatic and has this sort of down to earth badass feel to her. 

And it's sad because that was mainly where Sunny fans were able to see her excel, because in SNSD she honestly gets overshadowed insanely while also having to battle for that extra camera time with other neglected members like Hyoyeon.

Plus, poor Hyomin.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

Hammie's birthday.....spam time xD ahha jk xD


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkod3Z8buV0[/YOUTUBE]

imma give Miss A +1 love counter because this made them grow on me for some reason


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

idk i dun like miss a that much

but i would mute them and watch and possibly fap


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

tbh i can't force myself to like their song

but they seem okay in general


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

lmao i dont even remember what their song sounds like


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

it sounds like you don't know me then blah blah blah


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

blah blah blah

ke$ha again?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

Not really.  Its just a weird song


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

ah well

im just gonna follow them for the same reason im gonna follow g.na boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 23, 2010)

I actually watched one of Monmon's mix performances just to look for her.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

MY BODY FEELS FUNNY NOW


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Jia from miss A seems to want me in her pants.

Her and her sexy ass self


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

i want boobs to want me in her cleavage

or for sohee to want me to make her yell omona


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

G.NA is hot from the neck down 

Kim Sori is smoking hot


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _MBC Music Core 2010-07-24_ 




Show starts around 16:00 KST
*
♬**  Comeback stage*
 SHINee『Lucifer + Up & Down』

Chae Yeon『Look x3 / 봐 봐 봐 +  Crazy』
*♬**  Goodbye  stage *

Super Junior『No Other Person  Like You / 너 같은 사람 또 없어 + Bonamana /  미인아』
*♬**  Special stage *

JoKwon『Day of Confession /  고백하던 날』
*♬** Hot  stage *
Son DamBI『Queen』
miss A『Bad Girl Good Girl』
4minute『I My Me Mine』
*♬**  SUMMER  Special stage*
JooSuc『Pop & Drop』
Black Pearl『Go Go Ssing/ 고고씽』
*♬** New  Song *
MBLAQ『One Better Day』

*♬**  Rising ST**★**R *
G.NA(feat.4minute  HyunAh)『Leaving So  You Can Live Better / 꺼져 줄게 잘 살아』
ZE:A『Level Up / 이별드립』
Infinite『Come Back Again / 다시  돌아와』

*♬**  Volume up stage *
Norazo『Curry / 카레』
Sistar『Push Push』
Double K『Favorite Music』
*♬**  sound-HOLIC*
Jang YoonJung『Olleh / 올래(remix  ver.)』
Girl’s Day『Tilt Your Head /  갸우뚱』


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 23, 2010)

hey i see boobs

this thread is just like amazing now


----------

